# Rick Owens Lovers Thread



## Sammyjoe

I have hankered for a Rick Owens since Jan and with advice from Annanas and a link posted by Susie I took the plunge

I ordered on Friday and it came on Monday, so pretty fast. The price was also cheaper than London prices so I thought why not!

Its black, 44 - I tried on the 42 and it was perfect wearing a thin jumper, but I thought it would be nice to have a bit of space for thicker long jumpers in the winter months. I might get a shadow 42 later.

Anyway, on with the pics.


----------



## annanas

yay for a RO thread!  here are my two :shame: 











and my newest addition - terrible photo since it's pretty difficult to do a mod pic with an SLR yourself without distorting the shoulders, and there was no daylight at the time ush: 






the first one isn't proper black, more dusky/slightly greyish/greeny i guess, but the second one is definitely solid black.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love  both of your ROs - you look fantastic , it was when I tried on yours in Paris, I thought I must get mine!


----------



## annanas

:shame: 

it was just about the best purchase ever, let's see if the other one matches up!  

anyone else here at all?


----------



## KristyDarling

I bought the famed RO moto jacket about 2 years ago. LOVE IT!!!!! Has anyone else noticed that the price of this piece changes from season to season? When I bought it, it was around $2600. Less than a year later, it was $2,065 and stayed at that price for like 6 months (this was the retail price, not on sale). Now it's back up to $2675! Bizarre.


----------



## annanas

i was wondering about that too, but i think the s/s styles are thinner and also a bit cheaper.  where you get it can make a big difference too, but i think generally a/w jackets are more expensive and have a thicker lining, certainly my first one which is an a/w jacket is a fair bit more substantial than my s/s one that i just got.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Huh! I guess that's possible! I just assumed it was the same jacket from season to season because it *looked* the same on Net-A-Porter both seasons, but that's good to know that your s/s and a/w jackets are vary in thickness -- it would be a very reasonable explanation for the price difference!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Check out these places to purchase
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=52I

and

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-DHUfbFE2d0qPJsir_UXWHA

LVR is where I got mine from and it is cheaper than NAP.

Its great that you have a RO jacket *Kirsty Darling,* 2 years and still going strong! I think its a classic jacket.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Actually I bought mine at LVR!!! But it was $2600 2 years ago! I wonder if the one you posted, Sammyjoe, is of a S/S version of the jacket?


----------



## Sammyjoe

^ I just looked at the tag and the jacket I have says A/W 10 on it, so I guess its a winter one. I have found LVR to be just like NAP in terms of speed in delivery and packaging etc. I saved £400 - $650ish by going with LVR instead of NAP.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ That's great! But I wonder why I had to pay $2600 at the same place for my A/W jacket! Grrrrrr.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Congrats on your new jacket *Sammyjoe*!!

I love that shouldered jacket *annanas* 

I have a couple of leather jackets from past seasons and I bought this RO black shearling jacket a couple of weeks ago.  I went up a size (from my usual 40 to a 42) because the shoulders were tiny.  The pic isn't me


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Straight laced*! I love your new RO shearling jacket, it looks so cozy, and keeping the same classic side zip!!!

I have no idea why RO's prices changes so much *KirstyDarling*, I just remember them selling out as soon as they came into stock


----------



## KristyDarling

Ooooo, Straight-Laced, that is gorgeous!! Very classic and so warm looking!

Sammyjoe -- I know, it's a mystery!!!


----------



## Suzie

Sammyjoe, I wish I had not clicked on this thread, I adore the one you posted from lvr. I am normally at size 42 in most things, so if in the future I were to get one would you recommend a size 44, I do not like lest her jackets tight on me?


----------



## Suzie

Oops, typing on ipad, I meant, I don't like leather jackets tight on me. There are no 44's left


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow annanas, your jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thanks *Sammyjoe* and *KristyDarling*!
I just LOVE it!!!


----------



## alixxx

Wow such an amazing purchase
Rick Owens always has the best jackets... I'll own one one day


----------



## annanas

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ That's great! But I wonder why I had to pay $2600 at the same place for my A/W jacket! Grrrrrr.




the exchange rate was very different two years ago, that would probably explain it  

straight-laced i love the shearling jacket, i've been perving over the long version of it  must. resist.  ush:

thank you linhhhuynh!

suzie if it's any help i'm also wearing a 44 and that's my normal size most of the time.  both of mine are the same size but they fit quite differently, the strong shoulder one is much tighter across the sleeves and shoulders (so far, but i imagine it'll give) but it's a bit looser around the front of the body even though logic would dictate they should fit exactly the same.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi *Suzie*, I would suggest getting both to try them on. I have the 44 and it fits fine and has enough space to wear a thick jumper and zip up very easily *BUT* I am going to order the 42 to double check because Annanas said it does stretch later. I tried on the 42 in a different leather in Harvey Nichols and not from LVR. I hope it helps. Ask any questions, I think once you know your RO size it makes it easier in future.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks sammyjoe and annanas, maybe I will think about it and order the 42, the size 44 is sold out. Living in a warmer climate I would not be putting a heavy jumper underneath.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Good idea, I have just ordered the 42 to compare the sizes. They did say they are getting more stock in as well.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks Sammyjoe, I could always order the 42 and return it if it is too tight. Can't believe the price difference from lvr to nap!

The jackets are expensive but from all accounts of ladies who own them, they appear to be a great wardrobe staple and last for ages.


----------



## annanas

suzie i'm sure you'll be fine with a 42  

it's one of the best purchases i've ever made, the only problem is that stopping at one obviously hasn't worked out so well


----------



## Suzie

Annanas, your 2 jackets are stunning! One more question, I am 5 feet 4 inches, so where do you think the jacket will end on me, are they short? What I mean is, are they more of a cropped jacket? I don't want my muffin top hanging out!


----------



## annanas

i don't find them short at all, and i'm 5'8.  i do have a short upper body but i'd say the end at around the hipbone?  they definitely aren't cropped.  the strong shouldered one is a bit shorter but it's looser in the body so it hangs about the same as the other one (i've yet to find anything that doesn't travel up towards the waist on me, my waist/hip ratio is ridiculous).


----------



## Sammyjoe

Well, yesterday I ordered the 42 to compare with the 44. It arrived today and the 44 is being returned, I am keeping the 42 it is a perfect fit.
The delivery was super fast from Italy to London.
Pictures of both sizes are below


----------



## Suzie

Sammyjoe, what is your usual size if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi *Suzie* I am a 10/12 UK size which I think is a 6/8 USA size. The 42 is an italian size, which going by the label on the jacket is a size 10. I hope it helps.

I am 5'7ft. The jacket doesnt fit cropped also, it comes to my waist comfortably. *Annanas* advised me to get a 42 after trying hers on. I am glad I changed the jackets now


----------



## annanas

i thought you would be a 42!  had it been the strong shouldered one the 44 would probably have been better since it is quite narrow across the back (i couldn't even get my arms in properly when i tried the 42) but the classic biker jacket is a bit more accommodating..  

does anyone else have anything other than jackets?  i have a few dresses too  and some of the jersey tops.  i love the cardigans but they seem pretty overpriced for what they are considering i rarely see them without runs already in when they're on display


----------



## Sammyjoe

You were right *Annanas*, I should have got the 42 in the beginning! I am looking at some of the jersey tops now, I might pop into Harvey Nicks and see what they have. I would love another one of these jackets in Brown or Dark Grey.

I have seen the cardigans, I didnt know that they had run problems, I will not be buying them

Hopefully tpf members will post their RO pieces.


----------



## queenvictoria2

I have a RO cardigan and it is one of my Fall staples


----------



## Suzie

Thank you ladies for your advice, I will be a size 42 then. Just have to decide over the next week or so whether I will take the plunge as I have purchased quite a few things lately! (naught Suzie)


----------



## annanas

Sammyjoe said:


> I have seen the cardigans, I didnt know that they had run problems, I will not be buying them


 

the thin wrap style ones definitely do anyway, not sure about the more substantial ones - i imagine they're fine.  it's a shame because they're so pretty but the runs do put me off.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ *annanas* I have a heap of the long tank dresses, tanks and long sleeve tees in all the RO signature 'colours'   i.e black, dust, dark shadow, taupe, navy (I think he was breaking out a bit with the navy  ) and milk. 
So my entire RO inventory consists of 2 leather jackets, 1 shearling jacket and a whole lot of little pieces.    Every one an asset to my wardrobe  

I'd love to try one of the cardigans too, or a cashmere sweater.  I'm betting the quality would be fantastic.


----------



## Straight-Laced

oops - I thought you meant the cardigans were deliberately distressed, not actually with pulls and runs in the weave from shop wear!!    ugh - so much for great quality


----------



## annanas

ooh i love the deep v cashmere sweaters that came in on NAP a few weeks ago  i think i'm definitely going to get the lilies off the shoulder dress that just came, it looked like it could be a little "challenging" on the hip area (well, my hip area anyway) in the grey but black will be much easier.


oh no the ones i've seen definitely weren't intenionally distressed, they've had proper pulls in them ush:


----------



## Suzie

Straight Laced, sounds like you have a fabulous collection!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thanks *Suzie*!  At the time the tops and tanks were a bit painful to buy due to the price but they're still good years later so well worth it.


----------



## annanas

it definitely took me a while to get my first tank  i have five now i think, two of the ribbed racerback dust ones, two off white plain strappy ones and a black ribbed racerback one.  i'd love navy though, must look into tracking one down


----------



## Sammyjoe

Sounds like you have fantastic collection *Straightlaced*!
Great that your loving your cardi *QueenVictoria*!

Lets see some cozy eye candy!!

They seem to be wardrobe staples.


----------



## addicted ali

*YUS*!!!  a RO thread LOL! thanks to *annanas *I found this thread!

ya look good annanas! you have me  over that second jacket (is it called the "robot" jacket?)

what do you guys think of this one?  pics of from LVR... you ladies think i should bit the bullet?...


----------



## demicouture

RO addict here!
love all your jackets!
i must own around 10 jackets if not more LOL
some are shearlings, most are the classic biker in different leathers and colours and one strong shouldered biker like the one posted in the beginning of the thread 
love all of them lots.
also own quite a few cardies and 2 wedges which are super comfy!

just thought i would add that the classic biker comes in so many different types of leather hence the price difference.

addicted ali,
GET IT it is gorgeous!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

DemiCouture, I have to say that I *NEED* the Rodartes/NKs in your avatar!  

But back to topic, I have 3 RO jackets and looking to get some leggings and some wedge boots at some point.  His jackets are the most perfect jackets ever invented.  

1.  Black older style super soft destroyed lamb jacket (with the collar snaps and fleece lining)
2.  Black newer style distressed stiffer lamb jacket (with the satiny lining)
3.  Metallic dust super soft lamb jacket (with silk lining)

I'll post some pics of the blacks later, but here are some pics that I posted before of the metallic dust:


----------



## am2022

Ive been searching high and low for my first RO jacket

Ordered from Nordstrom without seeing it and it was a bomber style and so i ended up returning it.

I need help.

What are the different leather on the black classic.

I heard the ff:  please correct if im wrong

plain black lamb
washed black lamb
washed and blistered black lamb?

Im so confused as to what to get  washed vs washed and blistered?

TIA!


----------



## addicted ali

*bulletproofsoul* - I LOVE that metallic one ! and you look HAWT! is it a recent one one?  I've been wanting a metallic one for yonks! but not sure how it wears... how long have you had yours? any fading?

btw *DemiCouture & Annanas*, I bit the bullet and got the shearling one with the strong shoulders I posted on my earlier pic... gosh RO is so addictive.... still considering a pair of wedge boots and heels on LVR too! 

what you girls think of this top... I love it, but not sure how much I'll wear it?  seems that its a "summery" top but I'll be cooking with the bunch of leather at the front... I'm quite petite at 5'2" (3 on a good day )... do you think the fabric will swamp me?



bulletproofsoul said:


> DemiCouture, I have to say that I *NEED* the Rodartes/NKs in your avatar!
> 
> But back to topic, I have 3 RO jackets and looking to get some leggings and some wedge boots at some point. His jackets are the most perfect jackets ever invented.
> 
> 1. Black older style super soft destroyed lamb jacket (with the collar snaps and fleece lining)
> 2. Black newer style distressed stiffer lamb jacket (with the satiny lining)
> 3. Metallic dust super soft lamb jacket (with silk lining)
> 
> I'll post some pics of the blacks later, but here are some pics that I posted before of the metallic dust:


----------



## bulletproofsoul

addicted ali said:


> *bulletproofsoul* - I LOVE that metallic one ! and you look HAWT! is it a recent one one?  I've been wanting a metallic one for yonks! but not sure how it wears... how long have you had yours? any fading?
> 
> btw *DemiCouture & Annanas*, I bit the bullet and got the shearling one with the strong shoulders I posted on my earlier pic... gosh RO is so addictive.... still considering a pair of wedge boots and heels on LVR too!
> 
> what you girls think of this top... I love it, but not sure how much I'll wear it?  seems that its a "summery" top but I'll be cooking with the bunch of leather at the front... I'm quite petite at 5'2" (3 on a good day )... do you think the fabric will swamp me?




Thank you, dear!   It is a recent one.  I have only had it since the beginning of the year, I think.  I don't have any fading yet.  I LOVE the one in the picture of Cheryl but the finish on that one is so rough and stiff and I just love my RO to be soft and buttery.  So I picked the metallic dust.  It is amazingly soft and I think the finish will be OK no matter what, even if it fades.  RO encourages destruction.  

As far as that top, I LOVE it!  I'm also 5'2" and I would at least try that one out because I love the design.  Depending on what you chose to wear it with it may not swamp you.  I, personally, would only wear it with plain leggings or very short and simple shorts like in the picture.  And I almost always wear sky high heels anyway.  I really think you should get it and try it out if you can easily return it.  If you do, don't forget to post the modeling pics here!  I'd love to see how it looks on a fellow shorty.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

amacasa said:


> Ive been searching high and low for my first RO jacket
> 
> Ordered from Nordstrom without seeing it and it was a bomber style and so i ended up returning it.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> What are the different leather on the black classic.
> 
> I heard the ff:  please correct if im wrong
> 
> plain black lamb
> washed black lamb
> washed and blistered black lamb?
> 
> Im so confused as to what to get  washed vs washed and blistered?
> 
> TIA!



Aw, you didn't like the bomber style?  I'd love to get the bomber style next!

As far as the leather finish, I think it's personal preference.  Blistered is the most distressed and has areas of literally blistered, worn and "damaged" leather.  If this isn't your style and you prefer something a little more refined and "new" looking, then you could go for the smoother washed or plain black lamb.  

Hope you find something you love!


----------



## addicted ali

fellow shorty! good things come in small packages I say 

oooooh so he has done metallics since the season the one that Cheryl is wearing, is from?!  I didnt think it looked like hers, as hers is more rough... I agree though it is rough and stiff, we still have a copper one here and the stiffness was one of the reasons why I didnt get it, as I didnt think it would "break in" well over time (despite what the SA was trying to tell me to make me buy it!)... your one on the other hand looks gorge (as do you!)... I must try to keep an eye out on one online... we have such limited stock here... and yes i love the soft & buttery leathers!  where did you get yours from girl?  I'm so :greengrin: of you guys who have such easy access to ROs! do you know what other metallic "colors" he has?  

Yea I love the drape and cut of the top on (I've already tried it ) it looks great... problem is its a size 44, and i'm normally 38-40 lol.. but as we hardly ever get these sizes in, I've been in a rut of giving in and buying size 42 in a few jackets already (like the shearling one I posted earlier on) and even went as far as buying a 44 once just coz i love it (but the shoulders do fit, just the body a little big! lol!)  ... so i wonder if it would fit better/look differently if it was a size 38 or 40?    what type of jacket would i wear over it? or maybe something over it?  




bulletproofsoul said:


> Thank you, dear!  It is a recent one. I have only had it since the beginning of the year, I think. I don't have any fading yet. I LOVE the one in the picture of Cheryl but the finish on that one is so rough and stiff and I just love my RO to be soft and buttery. So I picked the metallic dust. It is amazingly soft and I think the finish will be OK no matter what, even if it fades. RO encourages destruction.
> 
> As far as that top, I LOVE it! I'm also 5'2" and I would at least try that one out because I love the design. Depending on what you chose to wear it with it may not swamp you. I, personally, would only wear it with plain leggings or very short and simple shorts like in the picture. And I almost always wear sky high heels anyway. I really think you should get it and try it out if you can easily return it. If you do, don't forget to post the modeling pics here! I'd love to see how it looks on a fellow shorty.


----------



## sophia_1688

amacasa said:


> Ive been searching high and low for my first RO jacket
> 
> Ordered from Nordstrom without seeing it and it was a bomber style and so i ended up returning it.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> What are the different leather on the black classic.
> 
> I heard the ff: please correct if im wrong
> 
> plain black lamb
> washed black lamb
> washed and blistered black lamb?
> 
> Im so confused as to what to get washed vs washed and blistered?
> 
> TIA!


 

the plain black lamb is just regular lamb leather, washed has more of a wrinkled look and not smooth, i have the blistered lamb, and surprisingly it doesn't look as blistered as a lot of others do, it has a really nice and special texture to it, it's hard to explain.  i personally don't like the very damaged leather look, but my blistered one was one of the odds....if u can get a chance to go into a rick owens boutique, u can feel and try all of them all, i think that's ur best way of knowing which one u like best, i had the same problem as you and didn't know which one to choose, but finally, i decided on it after seeing them all


----------



## gemibebe

Hi all, I'm newly addicted to Rick Owens and would LOVE to own his leather jacket!  Can someone recommend a good Rick Owens SA?  Thanks!


----------



## reyrey

I love RO  I found out on my recent holidays that the cheapest place to buy his stuff is in Italy, because it's made there. I bought my first RO jacket in Paris (at the RO Paris store even -- and I was lucky because there was a 40% off sale! I bought 2 jackets in the end (one full price, the other on sale) and the sale jacket was definitely worth it because I haven't seen it cheaper anywhere online, nor did I find it at LVR in Florence. I did see the full price jacket there a hundred or so euros cheaper compared to the price in Paris (d'oh). An SA told me its cheaper in Italy because they don't need to pay as much for freight. As much as I love LVR, I found that some of his jackets ran small, whilst others needed to be 'sized down' because of the stretch in the leather which kinda makes me hesitant buying it online...


----------



## am2022

Thanks sophia and bullet proof soul!!!

I guess im just going to have to go to a physical store then.

I have to probably scout here in Oregon then.

By the way, Rey rey, can you help us a bit on the sizing.

What did you get from Italy the classic washed, blistered?  or just the washed?

Want to know the sizing..

Im a size 2-4 in clothing.  SHould i go 40 or 38?

I really want it fitted this time so i can wear it over dresses .

I have two other leather jackets that i can use to layer over thick sweaters but would like my RO to be strictly over tank tops and dresses.

THanks again you ladies!!!


----------



## addicted ali

*amacasa* - if you prefer it very fitted and to go strictly over tanks/singlets/dresses, I'd say a size 38 would be wonderful... I'm normally a size 0-2 and take 38s and 40s... although I have gone all the way up to a 44 before lol... shoulder wise I think they're usually fine on me, but the body on petite ol' me... is a bit big!  

sorry off topic there ... so I'd say size 38 for you!  but perhaps others can chime in? 



amacasa said:


> Thanks sophia and bullet proof soul!!!
> 
> I guess im just going to have to go to a physical store then.
> 
> I have to probably scout here in Oregon then.
> 
> By the way, Rey rey, can you help us a bit on the sizing.
> 
> What did you get from Italy the classic washed, blistered? or just the washed?
> 
> Want to know the sizing..
> 
> Im a size 2-4 in clothing. SHould i go 40 or 38?
> 
> I really want it fitted this time so i can wear it over dresses .
> 
> I have two other leather jackets that i can use to layer over thick sweaters but would like my RO to be strictly over tank tops and dresses.
> 
> THanks again you ladies!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

*amacasa* re sizing, I'd try the 40 because I'm a 2-4 and I wear a 40 in RO and I never wear anything thicker than tees and dresses under my RO jackets.  I like mine fitted, like a second skin 

But you should know your shoulder width because the RO shoulders are narrow and you may be able to go down to a 38 if you're narrow too.
I bought (and kept) a size 38 in a biker style and it's just too small


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

gemibebe said:


> Hi all, I'm newly addicted to Rick Owens and would LOVE to own his leather jacket!  Can someone recommend a good Rick Owens SA?  Thanks!



As an older addict i will say it doesn't get much better haha


----------



## annanas

addicted ali said:


> what you girls think of this top... I love it, but not sure how much I'll wear it?  seems that its a "summery" top but I'll be cooking with the bunch of leather at the front... I'm quite petite at 5'2" (3 on a good day )... do you think the fabric will swamp me?




i tried that top on and it swamped me in a 44 and i'm not particularly petite, but i'm not busty so anything with lots of material at the front just looks weird on me i find.  i was so annoyed because i LOVE it but it was just too much


----------



## slky

amacasa said:


> Thanks sophia and bullet proof soul!!!
> What did you get from Italy the classic washed, blistered?  or just the washed?
> 
> Want to know the sizing..
> 
> Im a size 2-4 in clothing.  SHould i go 40 or 38?
> 
> I really want it fitted this time so i can wear it over dresses .
> 
> I have two other leather jackets that i can use to layer over thick sweaters but would like my RO to be strictly over tank tops and dresses.
> 
> THanks again you ladies!!!



I find it so difficult to recommend RO sizing, simply because it depends on the style, the leather and season. A few seasons ago I bought a blistered jacket (the classic style, but with a back tail/peplum) and it ran so small I had to go with a 44, despite me being a size 4. A season later I tried on the classic style in suede and fit perfectly in a 38. This season, I tried on a blister jacket again and the 40 was a perfect fit. I'd recommend either going to a store or ordering the jacket you want in multiple sizes.

I've also noticed that the blister and washed jackets this season are MUCH rougher in feel to the ones that were released in FW09. They're still supple and soft (i.e. will stretch) but the surface texture feels very different. I don't know if there are more buttery jackets around and I was just unlucky in sighting the more sandpapery ones (I saw these in RO Paris, Maria Luisa Paris, Liberty London and Harvey Nichols London), but I would say that this season the blister jackets are definitely not as smooth and even the washed ones may be a little more textured than usual.


----------



## Suzie

Finally decided that I should go ahead and buy the black washed biker jacket from LVR and the size 42 is gone, that is what happens when you think about things for too long!


----------



## Suzie

There are a few styles of Rick Owens on sale at the outnet.

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/List/...ainLeatherRocks-_-LeatherRocksShopNowCircleCL


----------



## addicted ali

thanks annanas for the second opinion... I NEEDED someone to steer me away lol... I LOVE the top too but yea, it kinda swamped me for sure esp flat chested me lol ... I finally got the shearling 



annanas said:


> i tried that top on and it swamped me in a 44 and i'm not particularly petite, but i'm not busty so anything with lots of material at the front just looks weird on me i find. i was so annoyed because i LOVE it but it was just too much


----------



## addicted ali

OMG Suzie... thanks for the link!  I sooooooooo want that ruffle front with tie black jacket... only size 38 left!  I am so totally not suposed to be buying anymore Rick this season though... argh! 



Suzie said:


> There are a few styles of Rick Owens on sale at the outnet.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/List/...ainLeatherRocks-_-LeatherRocksShopNowCircleCL


----------



## sarachryan

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95876

What do people think of this? I got it but because I am not a skinny (I'm Size 48. God, I wish I was much thinner!)  I think it might just not be suitable. 

Also, it's not cheap so really need to justify it.


----------



## demicouture

it is beautiful!! i have it with black shearling inside and cannot wait to wear it!
pls post pics when you can!


----------



## sarachryan

Where did you get that?? I would much prefer that!!


----------



## annanas

wow, it sold out already?  i've been considering it a while but stylewise i prefer this for me BUT i saw the fabric composition today and i'm really quite majorly allergic to angora  so i'm afraid it's a no-go ush:


----------



## sarachryan

That's lovely but I come out in a rash with angora so I feel for you on that. 

What do you think of the one I posted though? Is it for a younger lady - I am 34 and as I have already admitted I am not svelte!


----------



## sarachryan

I think I will just send it back
I have already gone RO crazy this year
Got 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/63629 and 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95874

I love those two and I haven't fallen in love with the shearling. I think it needs to be love at that price! 
I bet I'll send it back and regret it! What to do!?!?


----------



## annanas

i do love the shearling too, i was considering it for myself but i'm not sure if it might date, maybe black would be better  but if you don't love it then definitely send it back! 

and 34 isn't old  but i guess we all get paranoid, i'm convinced i have two new wrinkles under my eyes even though i know 19 year-olds with far more lines than i have


----------



## mavsun

I am glad to see this RO thread. its classic leather jacket has been on my list for so long, but i still have not bought one. I do not really want to pay the full price, but I was not lucky enough to find one on sale.  

I kind of kicked myself for not buying one from several seasons ago when its leather was drapery and soft, the current blister leather did not do that much with me. I hope they will bring the buttery soft leather back.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the tip about the sale Suzie, no doubt I have missed it which is good for my wallet 


Sarachryan, I think you could suit the shearling, it looks stunning, cozy all wrapped into one. Its one of those that once you try it on, you will know if it works for you  If it doesnt back it goes!!!

Oh and your not old at 34!!! I am 34 in a few weeks!!Lol!!

Congrats on the shearling Addicted ali!

annanas what have you started!!

I remember seeing you in the Bal Moto thread Mavsun!


----------



## sarachryan

mavsun said:


> I am glad to see this RO thread. its classic leather jacket has been on my list for so long, but i still have not bought one. I do not really want to pay the full price, but I was not lucky enough to find one on sale.
> 
> I kind of kicked myself for not buying one from several seasons ago when its leather was drapery and soft, the current blister leather did not do that much with me. I hope they will bring the buttery soft leather back.



I think this is the type of leather you are looking for
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95872


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ If it is Luisviaroma have it cheaper than net due to the euro.


----------



## Suzie

^ They only have a size 40 left unfortunately, I have emailed hem asking if they are getting more but they don't reply!


----------



## sarachryan

I think the NAP leather looks a fair bit thicker than the LVR. 
Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## mavsun

sarachryan said:


> I think this is the type of leather you are looking for
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95872



*sara*, thank you! I need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## mavsun

Sammyjoe said:


> I remember seeing you in the Bal Moto thread Mavsun!



Hi Sam, it is great to see you here too. you know, now that I've got a Bal Moto jacket, my love to RO "came back" (actually it never goes away. it was just hiding somewhere, hahaha). I have talked to my SA, and hopefully she will be able to score one for me when they go on sale.


----------



## Sammyjoe

mavsun said:


> Hi Sam, it is great to see you here too. you know, now that I've got a Bal Moto jacket, my love to RO "came back" (actually it never goes away. it was just hiding somewhere, hahaha). I have talked to my SA, and hopefully she will be able to score one for me when they go on sale.


 
Fingers crossed she holds one for you, I think you stand a really good chance of getting one.


----------



## mrb4bags

I don't own any RO (yet) but love his style.  The leather jackets are gorgeous!!


----------



## mavsun

Sammyjoe said:


> Fingers crossed she holds one for you, I think you stand a really good chance of getting one.



thanks Sam. I hope they will go on sale. 

BTW, love the beauties in your avatar.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Mavsun, you should be ok, because she knows what you are looking for, dont forget to call nearer the time so its all fresh in her mind!
Hi mrb4bags, I like you have liked RO for a long while and when the chance came to buy a jacket I had admired I just jumped. You will find the right one for you!


----------



## dungtracey7

Anyone of you ladies know if I could order directly from the Rick Owens store in NYC on the phone and they ship it to you?


----------



## Suzie

^I would like to know also.


----------



## juneping

dungtracey7 said:


> Anyone of you ladies know if I could order directly from the Rick Owens store in NYC on the phone and they ship it to you?



i think you can call Barneys NY @ NYC..they have RO and their price is slightly cheaper than NAP and i think they do ship or you can try barneys website. i like barneys a lot. i don't understand why NAP price are littler higher than others....


----------



## dungtracey7

I am in love with this RO jacket. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95872 

Anyone know how much the retail is compared to NAP?


----------



## juneping

^^i recall last year...when barneys listed 1900..NAP listed 2100. not sure about now.


----------



## dungtracey7

^
Wow!!! Why is is so much on NAP website this season? $2675!!!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

dungtracey7 said:


> Anyone of you ladies know if I could order directly from the Rick Owens store in NYC on the phone and they ship it to you?





Suzie said:


> ^I would like to know also.




Yes, and you can also contact them/place an order via email


----------



## dungtracey7

^ 
Thank you!


----------



## sophia_1688

ask for william streng at rick owens nyc...he's amazing and i deal with him all the time! he can do charge and send and also take pics for u...goodluck


----------



## Sammyjoe

Suzie said:


> ^ They only have a size 40 left unfortunately, I have emailed hem asking if they are getting more but they don't reply!


I am sorry Suzie, I only just saw this now 

You could send an email to Sabine marked for her attention to the returns department. I contacted her to swap the sizes and she was really helpful
returns@luisaviaroma.com

lots of luck


----------



## Suzie

^Thank you sammy joe, I might email her, I have sent several emails with no replies!


----------



## am2022

I ordered my second RO jacket...

the first one turned out to be a bomber style from Nordstrom seattle that i ended up returning..

this time, its a motorcycle one... its the leather.. i think its just washed and not blistered.. which i hope will be to my preference..

i will post pics once it comes...

crossing my fingers..


----------



## purseinsanity

Sammyjoe said:


> Well, yesterday I ordered the 42 to compare with the 44. It arrived today and the 44 is being returned, I am keeping the 42 it is a perfect fit.
> The delivery was super fast from Italy to London.
> Pictures of both sizes are below



I adore the look of yours!  Is it the washed leather?  How small do they run?  I usually wear a US 2 (can vary from rarely a 0 to seldom a 4)...would you recommend I go with a 40?  They have them available and they're soooo tempting.  

Also, I recently got a Vince paper leather black jacket...would this be too similar?


----------



## annanas

i think you could get away with either a 38 or a 40, if you want it on the snugger side i'd go with the 38 though.


----------



## purseinsanity

thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

How pretty is this camel biker jacket lined with camel shearling!!???  
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/whatsnew/019V12520002.htm

ugh even though it's almost summer this jacket is soooo tempting. . .


----------



## am2022

Guys, please help me out.

Is this looking like just a washed one from a/w as its thicker???

It seems stiffer than the usual S/S one?

For the current one on net a porter, A/W 2010 , will it stand like this? 

Please help.

I really want it more structured but not too stiff as the turtle type one for this collection.
thanks

ALSO , how do you even make pictures bigger???

Sorry for the ignorance


----------



## slky

This jacket is an A/W one and to me looks like the normal washed leather (I could be wrong), but the main reason it's stiffer, is because it's a shearling version and seems to have a structured elbow. I believe you're looking for the classic non-shearling? In which case that would be less stiff (unless you go for the blistered one). They break in quite easily and won't stand like that - even the blister breaks in quite a bit. If you don't want slouchy there are some that have structured shoulders (i.e. shoulder pads) if that's what you're looking for.



amacasa said:


> Guys, please help me out.
> 
> Is this looking like just a washed one from a/w as its thicker???
> 
> It seems stiffer than the usual S/S one?
> 
> For the current one on net a porter, A/W 2010 , will it stand like this?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> I really want it more structured but not too stiff as the turtle type one for this collection.
> thanks
> 
> ALSO , how do you even make pictures bigger???
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance


----------



## am2022

SLKY - thanks for pointing out that it is indeed shearling... Duh!
I totally missed that.

Anyways, i don't plan to buy the shearling.. just the black silk lining will do..

BUt i prefer washed over "WASHED AND BLISTERED"

Now, correct me if im wrong, the washed one right now is at least $ 300 more than the WASHED and BLISTERED right?

On net a porter its $ 2675 for the washed leather.  ( no blistered)

I found a blistered one for $ 2375?

Thanks



slky said:


> This jacket is an A/W one and to me looks like the normal washed leather (I could be wrong), but the main reason it's stiffer, is because it's a shearling version and seems to have a structured elbow. I believe you're looking for the classic non-shearling? In which case that would be less stiff (unless you go for the blistered one). They break in quite easily and won't stand like that - even the blister breaks in quite a bit. If you don't want slouchy there are some that have structured shoulders (i.e. shoulder pads) if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## am2022

bump!!! need to resurrect this thread!


----------



## am2022

its cold today and not raining....

first time to wear this RO jacket.

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## KristyDarling

You are rocking that jacket, Amacasa!


----------



## am2022

Thanks Kristy darling!!! you have to post pics of the boots once you get them!



KristyDarling said:


> You are rocking that jacket, Amacasa!


----------



## echo_23

You look gorgeous Amacasa!

I have been pining after a RO biker jacket for what seems forever and finally got mine today so I can join you lovely ladies in rocking it out in RO leather! I just had a quick question.  Mine is from the popular funnel neck/wide neck style Amacasa is modeling. It's from the 2010 A/W Gleam collection.  I have heard the leathers are lighter in SS and heavier in FW.  Is that right?  Mine is just a lot more substantial (thick and chewy) than expected.  Is that normal?  Do they break in to the more slouchy look?


----------



## juneping

hi, i am currently visiting HK, can someone tell me where can i go to try/buy a RO leather jacket?? based on online, i thought the price is cheaper here in HK than the US.
TIA!!


----------



## am2022

THanks !!!

Echo, i think the A/W jackets won't really soften and look like the S/S ones.

Also, i think that the " slouchy look" you are saying are actually washed and " blistered"  .  The leather actually have areas of blistering that looks more destroyed.

I wanted my leather " not blistered" so i can still wear it over dresses and to work and not look to : rock and roll.

Post pics of your jacket!



echo_23 said:


> You look gorgeous Amacasa!
> 
> I have been pining after a RO biker jacket for what seems forever and finally got mine today so I can join you lovely ladies in rocking it out in RO leather! I just had a quick question.  Mine is from the popular funnel neck/wide neck style Amacasa is modeling. It's from the 2010 A/W Gleam collection.  I have heard the leathers are lighter in SS and heavier in FW.  Is that right?  Mine is just a lot more substantial (thick and chewy) than expected.  Is that normal?  Do they break in to the more slouchy look?


----------



## am2022

I have no suggestions as far as HK.. wait for others to chime in.

But, i have searched high and low in US stores, boutiques, Nordstrom , online

I have bought three jackets and returned them only because they were not the classic funnel neck biker.

Anyways, this one that i kept is from LNCC.com, a new store in England that will open this week but opened online a month ago.

They carry Rick owens and other hard to find designers.

You will absolutely love ordering from them as they ship for free and take the vat out plus declared my bag as a gift and so i didn't have to pay duty taxes.  So in the end, i was able to save a bit of money.





juneping said:


> hi, i am currently visiting HK, can someone tell me where can i go to try/buy a RO leather jacket?? based on online, i thought the price is cheaper here in HK than the US.
> TIA!!


----------



## juneping

*amacasa* - thanks!! i took a look at the website but they did't have the biker jacket i was looking for.


----------



## slky

juneping said:


> hi, i am currently visiting HK, can someone tell me where can i go to try/buy a RO leather jacket?? based on online, i thought the price is cheaper here in HK than the US.
> TIA!!



When I was in HK last Christmas, I distinctly remember seeing an entire rack/section of Rick Owens at 'On Pedder' (at Joyce) in Central (1st floor, New World Tower). There's also a location in Kowloon, but I can't remember if I saw any RO there as well (the Central store has a better selection). Here are the addresses:

On Pedder at Joyce
New World Tower 18 Queen's Road Central
T. 852 2118 3489

On Pedder at Joyce
Gateway Arcade Harbour City Tsimshatsui
T. 852 2118 3470

I don't remember Joyce itself having any RO, but if for some reason On Pedder has none, I would check there next (in Central, Joyce is one floor down from On Pedder). Unfortunately I don't remember what the pricing was like. Good luck!


----------



## juneping

*slky* - thanks!! i'll check it out and post any updates!!


----------



## juneping

it's bit cheaper here in HK....about 300 US dollars less than the US.
i am glad i tried it in the store...the sizing is very close and w/ the help from the SA...it's much easier to get the perfect fit.


----------



## echo_23

amacasa said:


> THanks !!!
> 
> Echo, i think the A/W jackets won't really soften and look like the S/S ones.
> 
> Also, i think that the " slouchy look" you are saying are actually washed and " blistered"  .  The leather actually have areas of blistering that looks more destroyed.
> 
> I wanted my leather " not blistered" so i can still wear it over dresses and to work and not look to : rock and roll.
> 
> Post pics of your jacket!



Thanks!  Yeah, I'm still kind of on the fence as to whether I want to wait and find the S/S one for the slouchy look or keep the A/W one because the leather seems more durable and substantial.  I will post pics soon so I can make my decision and get to wearing her!


----------



## am2022

so glad you found your jacket!
don't forget the pics!



juneping said:


> it's bit cheaper here in HK....about 300 US dollars less than the US.
> i am glad i tried it in the store...the sizing is very close and w/ the help from the SA...it's much easier to get the perfect fit.


----------



## mundodabolsa

how much do you guys feel the sleeves change from size to size in the regular leather jacket?  

I got a 44 but could go smaller all around... but the sleeve width fits well.  does it get way too tight or is it barely noticeable as you go down in size? 

on the other hand, the sleeves are waaaay too long so if that decreased that would be great.


----------



## mavsun

*amacas*a, looking great with the jacket. 

*echo_23*, i have the same problem. but i do not have any yet. waiting for your pictures.


----------



## am2022

i think if you look at the olsen girls, they have images scattered with both the spring/ summer slouch one that ashley was even tying around her waist...

then pics of ashley wearing it with a black skirt - this one is definitely A/W as it was even shearling lined inside.

So, they are definitely two different looks... The S/S is super thin and slouchy that i feel would end up being my SWORD one - another leather jacket brand that is super soft and my Sword also had jersey inserts in the arms.

So, i guess its case to case basis on what you already have in your closet and what you what role in your closet you like your RIck OWens to perform..
hope this helps.

Now , if you can have both the S/S and A/W... they i suggest you get both then!!!

Over at balenciaga, leather jackets are being collected like bags... and they all are rocking it!


----------



## juneping

mundodabolsa said:


> how much do you guys feel the sleeves change from size to size in the regular leather jacket?
> 
> I got a 44 but could go smaller all around... but the sleeve width fits well.  does it get way too tight or is it barely noticeable as you go down in size?
> 
> on the other hand, the sleeves are waaaay too long so if that decreased that would be great.



i didn't feel the sleeves change that much from size to size. i tried 38, 40 and 42. it's the shoulder that makes the difference. i think 38 sleeves were bit tighter than 40 but the shoulder was the main reason that i went for size 40. HTH.


----------



## slky

mundodabolsa said:


> how much do you guys feel the sleeves change from size to size in the regular leather jacket?
> 
> I got a 44 but could go smaller all around... but the sleeve width fits well.  does it get way too tight or is it barely noticeable as you go down in size?
> 
> on the other hand, the sleeves are waaaay too long so if that decreased that would be great.



Sleeves don't really change with size and I agree it's the shoulders that change more. Also beware that sleeves will be the first part of the jacket to break in - because of the merino fabric that stretches with wear. I have a FW09 jacket and while the sleeves were snug when I first got it, the fit is definitely looser now. As long as the torso and shoulders fit, I wouldn't worry about sleeve sizing.


----------



## mundodabolsa

juneping said:


> i didn't feel the sleeves change that much from size to size. i tried 38, 40 and 42. it's the shoulder that makes the difference. i think 38 sleeves were bit tighter than 40 but the shoulder was the main reason that i went for size 40. HTH.





slky said:


> Sleeves don't really change with size and I agree it's the shoulders that change more. Also beware that sleeves will be the first part of the jacket to break in - because of the merino fabric that stretches with wear. I have a FW09 jacket and while the sleeves were snug when I first got it, the fit is definitely looser now. As long as the torso and shoulders fit, I wouldn't worry about sleeve sizing.



thank you guys, this is super helpful.  I'm definitely going to go smaller then, maybe even two sizes down if I can find it. I appreciate the help!


----------



## juneping

^^just want to chime in the fit...though ppl kept saying it should be snug but it shouldn't be too snug. when i tried 38, i could feel my shoulders were stretching the leather but 40 was just right. i could feel the leather was tight and stiff around my body and i felt snug but not the tight tight snug w/ 38. i could get into both but 40 was def more comfortable. i am a US size 0-2 most of the time.


----------



## annanas

yup, the sleeves don't really change - in my first jacket the shoulders barely did either but the body was definitely different, i couldn't zip up the size down even though it was otherwise fine.  it depends on the style though, in the strong shoulder one i have i couldn't straighten out my shoulders in the size down from what i have but i have lots of room in the body and could probably wear it even 5-6 months pregnant  it's nice to have the room in winter though, i can fit lots underneath, should maybe get a down vest to wear with it


----------



## jigga85

I love Rick Owens' clothes but theyre just too damn expensive!


----------



## annanas

i have another addition  got this for my birthday  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/100994

will do some mod pics later


----------



## mundodabolsa

annanas said:


> i have another addition  got this for my birthday  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/100994
> 
> will do some mod pics later



awesome!! this is one of my favorites of the latest models by far.  I'm super curious to see how it looks on, can't wait for your pics.


----------



## Straight-Laced

annanas said:


> i have another addition  got this for my birthday  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/100994
> 
> will do some mod pics later






That's a FABULOUS piece *annanas*!!!  
I LOVE IT


----------



## am2022

hi ladies...
SL  hello there

anybody with the pearl colored lamb jacket??

Please chime in if its worth having one ...

Does it get dirty easily? and whats the sizing?
do the lighter colored jackets run smaller or bigger?

thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm probably being totally stupid, but is this the same exact jacket as the one everyone was raving about?  How come it's so much cheaper now?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/104489


----------



## Suzie

^I got all excited purse, but listening to ladies on this thread the blistered leather jacket is more rough, I really wanted the soft lamb one but I was too late for the NAP sale and my size was already gone.
It was sold out on LVR too, where it was so much cheaper. I will keep looking though.


----------



## slky

^It's definitely the washed leather that everyone's raving about. The blistered from this season isn't all that great - a lot thinner and rougher. Some of the blistered jackets from FW09 were actually quite nice (thick, supple and not rough - just more textured). I think in general all classic jackets have dropped in price though. They used to be a few hundred EUR more expensive. I think some of it is probably due to the fact that RO is mass-producing more of the jackets and using different suppliers.

And I just returned from Florence where I paid a visit to LVR. They have a lot less RO stock than they used to. No classic washed or blistered jackets I could see. Only the laced sleeve version and the seasonal pieces.


----------



## purseinsanity

^So the ones on NAP now are the washed leather that everyone likes?


----------



## purseinsanity

What do you ladies think of this one?  Is it different somehow?  

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens/clothing/item10053619.aspx


----------



## Suzie

On NAP it says the jacket is blistered. Purse, it does loo different, maybe a different neckline? Maybe the experts can chime in.


----------



## juneping

purseinsanity said:


> What do you ladies think of this one?  Is it different somehow?
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens/clothing/item10053619.aspx


It's different from the classic jacket. The neckline is different when the jacket is unzipped.


----------



## am2022

Purse (reed)

that nap one is now the S/S 2011.  That one is softer and thinner and lovely!!!

The recent nap sale RO jacket sold out in a day and those were all A/W jackets

The black classic one was $ 2695 and with the sale it was i think around $ 1595?

But, im eyeing that $ 1995 as its such a great piece for spring / summer.

good luck and i PMed you.




purseinsanity said:


> I'm probably being totally stupid, but is this the same exact jacket as the one everyone was raving about? How come it's so much cheaper now?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/104489


----------



## am2022

very cute!!!
mod pics!



chester_c said:


> I am a rick owens lover too, but unfortuntely i can't afford such a expensive jkt.. so i hv order a custom made version from a website. just want to share it with you
> 
> One day i will save enough money and go for a real one!!


----------



## juneping

wow...*chester_c*, great idea!!
would love to see some modeling pix...


----------



## echo_23

I was comparing the old NAP blistered jacket to the new one that's less expensive.  Is it just the way it's modeled or does the new one look more cropped and like it has less material in the front?  I'm definitely in love with my A/W one, but am thinking of saving up for a S/S one as well since it's so warm here in TX...but I'm in love with the older NAP one.  The new one does nothing visually for me and I can't figure out why!

Old:http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/49950#
New:http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/104489


----------



## juneping

^^very strange. 
as far as i thought i knew....i thought the blister version was cheaper. it looks like the older version was longer when the model wasn't wearing it...looked kind of the same when they are on the model. the texture of the leather def stood out to me.
the one i got was more texture like the older one...
may be it's like someone else mentioned it's S/S version --- thinner?? 

i want to know...hope some experts can chime in...


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I have an older RO jacket (the one with the snaps at the collar and the flannel lining) which is a softer, thinner lambskin (it's very soft and is almost suede-like, but not) and a more recent one with more chewy, thicker leather and the silk lining and the more recent one is longer in the front.  I really do think they differ from season to season, not just in leather type but in cut too.


----------



## am2022

Ita!@!!


bulletproofsoul said:


> i have an older ro jacket (the one with the snaps at the collar and the flannel lining) which is a softer, thinner lambskin (it's very soft and is almost suede-like, but not) and a more recent one with more chewy, thicker leather and the silk lining and the more recent one is longer in the front. I really do think they differ from season to season, not just in leather type but in cut too.


----------



## Suzie

I am not sure what to do, I suppose I could buy it and return it if it doesn't suit me or the leather is too hard. I don't want a cropped jacket though.
I wish I was lucky enough to snag one on sale.


----------



## echo_23

Suzie said:


> I am not sure what to do, I suppose I could buy it and return it if it doesn't suit me or the leather is too hard. I don't want a cropped jacket though.
> I wish I was lucky enough to snag one on sale.



If it makes you feel _any_ better, most of the sizes were sold out before the sale anyway...I didn't even bother checking out the sale because I knew the sizes that might fit me were sold out prior to the sale...unless they re-stocked.


----------



## slky

^ I checked out NAP the day sales started when it was still night in the US (it was mid-morning in Europe) and the classic jacket was available in sizes 44 and 46 if I remember. Nothing smaller, so I didn't miss out. It's a shame the UK NAP site is out of the jacket (FW10) completely, but I'd check back there when sales start end of the month.

I've also noticed that different season jackets differ in tailoring. The few I tried on for FW09 were cut closer to the body and gave a more defined silhouette when zipped (especially of the waist). The SS10 jackets seemed a little looser and even when I sized down the jackets didn't taper towards the waist. It might have been the material or perhaps the sizing ran different, but I also think them being slightly more cropped meant that they couldn't curve down all the way to the hip,which would give the jacket a more hourglass effect. I am still kicking myself for not picking up one of the SS10 jackets on sale though, considering they were going for only 350 GBP in London when I saw them - but they only had grey suede left.


----------



## purseinsanity

This is all so confusing!  I wish I lived near an RO store so I could actually try them on and figure out what size/cut/color, etc. I like instead of trying to guess LOL!


----------



## am2022

purse, if you are 38 in balenciaga ( ive been on the lookout for a bal jacket and had both sizes 36 and 38 on hold in the color tempete) 
And you know your size in the colors, tempete and ciel, i might be able to help you.
but RO jacket differ with its production yearly so it will be safest to buy a 38/40 and return one.
good luck!
roughly bal jacket in 36 feels like a rick owens 38  ( tempete)
bal jacket in 38 feels like a rick owens 40.  ( tempete color)

but again, this might not be the rule for all colors.


----------



## juneping

purseinsanity said:


> This is all so confusing!  I wish I lived near an RO store so I could actually try them on and figure out what size/cut/color, etc. I like instead of trying to guess LOL!



I am a US 0/2 and I would suggest if you are a size 0 most of the time and size 2 is always too big on you then size 38. I think Italian sizing is the smallest in Europe. HTH.


----------



## lovechanel920

What is the difference between the Blister and the one that's $2600?


----------



## am2022

blister has areas of distressed leather - the $ 2600 is the smoother calf one. hope this helps.


----------



## lovechanel920

I ordered the Blister and the size was way too big, but I loved the way it looked. I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally ordered one!!!  I'm so excited!  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

well you ladies convinced me too. Just ordered the blister jacket with cord-ribbing on the arms. Really excited now! my self X-mas present haha


----------



## olialm1

How do they run? I am too lazy to look through the thread.


----------



## queengrenadine

olialm1 said:


> How do they run? I am too lazy to look through the thread.



to summarize, small and tight  but it varies from season to season. i am usually a us xs/2, disregarding vanity sizing where i am a 0, and i almost always wear a 40 in rick owens. even if you size up, the shoulders and arms are usually very tight.

my jacket, from f/w '09, i think:


----------



## purseinsanity

Oooooh boy.  Just ordered another one!


----------



## purseinsanity

amacasa said:


> blister has areas of distressed leather - the $ 2600 is the smoother calf one. hope this helps.



Which one gives you that classic cascading look?  Both?


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Both leather types! As long as it's the moto jacket style.


----------



## Suzie

Purse, you love your leather jackets girl!! Canyou let me know what you think of the sizing when you get your jackets?


----------



## am2022

congrats!!! post pics when it comes!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> well you ladies convinced me too. Just ordered the blister jacket with cord-ribbing on the arms. Really excited now! my self X-mas present haha


----------



## am2022

i think the thinnest and will layer and cascade is the S/S jacket.

the next one from A/W will be stiffer but will cascade in a stiff way ( still pretty)

The thickest is the shearling lined in black.  I posted different pics



purseinsanity said:


> Which one gives you that classic cascading look? Both?


----------



## am2022

here is another shearling lined...


----------



## am2022

sorry. pic!


----------



## am2022

sorry!
ashley's is shearling lined and stiff while rachel's is the s/s that cascades.

i really like more form in it so i went with the A/W..
but will probably need the S/S too!

and maybe the shearling lined too!


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Purse, you love your leather jackets girl!! Canyou let me know what you think of the sizing when you get your jackets?



I know.  It's crazy isn't it?  I had actually bought two brand new Vince leather jackets...one brown Moto w/stiff leather and one draped leather jacket in black, along with a gorgeous grey Molinari lambskin jacket and a vanilla Veda leather jacket....none of which I'd even used yet before my Bal Moto obsession hit!  So I gave my sister three of those (she refused the vanilla one!  spoiled brat!) just to make room for my Bals!  And now I have two more RO coming.  I'm going over the deep end.  I am seriously SO going on a ban!!!

I'll definitely let you know regarding sizing...one's due to arrive today!


----------



## honey88

Can I ask a question of those of you who own the RO jackets:  how does the grey blistered leather (RO called it "Dust" for AW 2010) wear?  I love the silvery cool tones of it, but am worried it's going to get dirty really quickly.

Here's a link to a Dust blister leather jacket... not the exact jacket I'm thinking of, but I can't find the link to that one right now:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-eKATo0jkW7sY9wepCwWQlQ


----------



## honey88

queengrenadine said:


> to summarize, small and tight  but it varies from season to season. i am usually a us xs/2, disregarding vanity sizing where i am a 0, and i almost always wear a 40 in rick owens. even if you size up, the shoulders and arms are usually very tight.
> 
> my jacket, from f/w '09, i think:



*Queengrenadine*, I love your jacket color!  What do you wear it with?


----------



## purseinsanity

So here's my first one!


----------



## queengrenadine

honey88 said:


> *Queengrenadine*, I love your jacket color!  What do you wear it with?



thank you! i had been waiting to take the rick owens plunge for a while, but i didn't want black - i wanted something unique that i could throw on over anything and look like a rockstar 

i literally do wear the bronze with everything - it's juuust metallic enough to add "punch" to an all black outfit, but muted/brown enough to also work in with neutrals like camel, gray, brown, etc. i don't think i've found a color in my wardrobe that the bronze doesn't work with, in fact...


----------



## queengrenadine

purseinsanity said:


> So here's my first one!



gorgeous!!! modeling pic?


----------



## purseinsanity

It's a 40.  *Suzie*, to answer your question, I'm finding this 40 a bit tight.  Not in the body at all, but my upper arms feel like they're in sausage casing.  Kind of uncomfortable.  I don't really have big arms, but my shoulders are fairly broad.  However, this jacket is okay across my shoulders but I literally feel like the upper part of the jacket's arms were sewn onto me.  I hope they stretch!!

The jacket itself is amazing.  The leather smell is divine!  I LOVE it.  I can't wait for my black to arrive.  It's a 44, which I thought would be huge, but I'm hoping now it might actually fit given how this one feels.

I normally wear a 38 in Balenciaga jackets, for those of you who need a fit comparison. I have a couple in size 40 but they're big on me and allow for layering.  The Bal 36 I have fits fine if I don't try to zip it up!    I'm almost always a US size 2.  Very rarely a 0, and occasionally a 4, but even then 4's are fairly loose on me.  Hope that helps!


----------



## purseinsanity

queengrenadine said:


> gorgeous!!! modeling pic?



  Maybe tomorrow!  It's the middle of the night here and as much as I love it, it doesn't really go with my jammies!


----------



## honey88

queengrenadine said:


> thank you! i had been waiting to take the rick owens plunge for a while, but i didn't want black - i wanted something unique that i could throw on over anything and look like a rockstar
> 
> i literally do wear the bronze with everything - it's juuust metallic enough to add "punch" to an all black outfit, but muted/brown enough to also work in with neutrals like camel, gray, brown, etc. i don't think i've found a color in my wardrobe that the bronze doesn't work with, in fact...



queengrenadine, I bet you do look like a rockstar in it!  It's such a great color.  Congratulations on scoring such a versatile piece!!


----------



## honey88

purseinsanity said:


> It's a 40.  *Suzie*, to answer your question, I'm finding this 40 a bit tight.  Not in the body at all, but my upper arms feel like they're in sausage casing.  Kind of uncomfortable.  I don't really have big arms, but my shoulders are fairly broad.  However, this jacket is okay across my shoulders but I literally feel like the upper part of the jacket's arms were sewn onto me.  I hope they stretch!!
> 
> The jacket itself is amazing.  The leather smell is divine!  I LOVE it.  I can't wait for my black to arrive.  It's a 44, which I thought would be huge, but I'm hoping now it might actually fit given how this one feels.
> 
> I normally wear a 38 in Balenciaga jackets, for those of you who need a fit comparison. I have a couple in size 40 but they're big on me and allow for layering.  The Bal 36 I have fits fine if I don't try to zip it up!    I'm almost always a US size 2.  Very rarely a 0, and occasionally a 4, but even then 4's are fairly loose on me.  Hope that helps!



Loving this!! Did the store say if it was going to stretch out?  I hope it either stretches out for you or the 44 fits well!


----------



## juneping

i m not purse but i also went into a store to try it. the SA told me the jacket will stretch more like the leather will be soften over time...so more comfy. the size actually don't get bigger....


----------



## am2022

cant see the pic?


----------



## olialm1

queengrenadine said:


> to summarize, small and tight  but it varies from season to season. i am usually a us xs/2, disregarding vanity sizing where i am a 0, and i almost always wear a 40 in rick owens. even if you size up, the shoulders and arms are usually very tight.
> 
> my jacket, from f/w '09, i think:




Thank you! I am a size 2 in clothing but I have had issues with things being too tight on the arms.


----------



## am2022

okay finally saw it!!!
congrats! is this darkshadow or DNA dust ?


----------



## mavsun

purseinsanity said:


> So here's my first one!



gorgeous! 

my SA got me a black blister leather one with laced sleeves when it was on sale. I love it, the blister leather and laced sleeves just give the jacket funky vibe.


----------



## purseinsanity

amacasa said:


> okay finally saw it!!!
> congrats! is this darkshadow or DNA dust ?



Are you asking me?  Mine was labelled "Mud".  Not very romantic of a description, I must say!


----------



## silverfern

I am beyond thrilled to be finally able to post here 

This is my Crust A/W 09 blistered leather jacket. I'm a size US6 sometimes a 4 but I have broad shoulders. I went for a size 42 and it's perfect with a light layer underneath


----------



## olialm1

^It looks PERFECT on you! I love it. Do you mind saying the cost? I am worried about the sizing on these, they seem very tiny.


----------



## initialed

*silverfern* - Love the jacket! It looks great on you!


----------



## silverfern

Thanks *initialed* - I always love seeing your RO and Ann D pieces on the Bal mod thread!

And thanks *oliam1* - it was an ebay buy and was about $1595 all up. Original retail was about $2500 I believe. They're not so tiny really - the ribbing on the arms makes them super comfortable


----------



## initialed

*silverfern* - Ah, you remembered.  Thank you! I've been thinking I should break some of those pieces out again.


----------



## purseinsanity

*silverfern*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

This is back up on NAP, size 40, if anyone's interested.  50% off!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95871


----------



## am2022

so tempting!@!!

always liked darkshadow.. its color is very unique to RO.  its like a shade between gray and brown... very pretty!!!




purseinsanity said:


> This is back up on NAP, size 40, if anyone's interested. 50% off!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95871


----------



## juneping

purseinsanity said:


> This is back up on NAP, size 40, if anyone's interested.  50% off!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95871



oh what a steal!! the size is also a popular size....hope someone get it soon.


----------



## am2022

juneping!!!  tempting right!



juneping said:


> oh what a steal!! the size is also a popular size....hope someone get it soon.


----------



## juneping

^^very.....but i cannot buy another one.


----------



## initialed

Aw, size 40 is sold out now.  Only 44 left.


----------



## Suzie

I am tempted to get the size 44 as I am a size 6-8 US but there are differing opionions on sizing. I wish it was a black jacket, I would buy it in an instant. I wear a lot of black and I am not sure the grey colour would suit me.


----------



## flower71

^^that's my size...pity i am in europe!
Been lurking here for some time...*silverfern*, you look fantastic!


----------



## am2022

hey flower71 .. good to see you here!!! been lurking at the H forum as i want a gris vs orange vs etoupe birkin... !!! 
 and i think i saw you there this morning.. can't recall though which thread..
but RO jackets!!! they're  

different fit than balenciaga .. more feminine and tapered on the shoulders and chest...  just have two right now..  
but would like another color!


----------



## am2022

Suzie, yes a black RO jacket is your staple..
but after that you will want other colors...
and this 44 is your size really!!!

good luck on your decision!!! but i think at this price you can't go wrong.. besides you can always return right?



Suzie said:


> I am tempted to get the size 44 as I am a size 6-8 US but there are differing opionions on sizing. I wish it was a black jacket, I would buy it in an instant. I wear a lot of black and I am not sure the grey colour would suit me.


----------



## Ranag

My Rick Owens jacket finally came yesterday...  I absolutely love it.  I tried on some of his jackets last year (and regretted not buying them), and then the stores out here stopped carrying the leather jackets this year.  I can only find the Lillies line here now...

I like it sooooo much better than my Balenciaga jackets.  The cut is fantastic, and the leather is light-weight (I live in a warm climate).  The Bal jackets are very heavy for me to use often, and the cut is not as flattering on me as the RO's.

Since I had tried on several RO jackets before, I was comfortable ordering online because I knew my size.  I have to wear a 42 because of my bust and shoulders, but it is large in the waist.  I may have it tailored.

I am now thinking about getting the leather leggings and a couple of tops...lol


----------



## Suzie

amacasa said:


> Suzie, yes a black RO jacket is your staple..
> but after that you will want other colors...
> and this 44 is your size really!!!
> 
> good luck on your decision!!! but i think at this price you can't go wrong.. besides you can always return right?


 
Thanks for the enabling but while I was procrastinating it was sold out of my cart!


----------



## Suzie

It is a gorgeous jacket Ranag. If you don't mind me asking what US size are you?


----------



## slky

^Suzie, don't feel too bad. If I were you I'd wait for a black jacket if it's your first. My friend got her first RO jacket in Dark Shadow two years ago and wore it about three times within a year. She finally ended up selling it on eBay to finance another purchase. She sometimes regrets the sale, but always comes back to saying she wouldn't have done that (and gotten more wear out of the piece) if the jacket had been black. We're hoping we can get her one when the Europe sales finally start. 

I wear a lot of black too and always grab my black leather jackets before any other. I might try for a grey RO next if I find a good deal, but what I also love about my black RO is that I don't really need to baby it, because it's withstood snow and rain and not shown a single mark or stain.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks slky, I think you are totally correct. If you get it on sale and don't wear it what is the point. I am sure I will get the one I want sooner or later. It is summer here in Oz anyway so no hurry!


----------



## flower71

Suzie said:


> Thanks slky, I think you are totally correct. If you get it on sale and don't wear it what is the point. I am sure I will get the one I want sooner or later. It is summer here in Oz anyway so no hurry!


Oh* Suzie*, I know how disappointed you must be though, but you'll get it sooner than later IMO!
Amacasa, yep I am on the H forum often too, drooling (that's what I do best)! I got a H bag (Evelyn etoupe GMIII 2 years ago and you can't go wrong with that colour!) I have been wearing it for weeks right now, with this awful weather and going around with my kids...perfect!
I also have a reveal to do...
I am getting a RO jacket this spring, my alternative for my Bal brown jacket I guess, so I love seeing all you beautiful ladies in RO jackets


----------



## flower71

Hope the sizing 44 will do because I am a 42 in Bal jackets...!
*Ranag*, lovely purchase once again, I have some difficulties catching up with you, lol!


----------



## Ranag

Suzie said:


> It is a gorgeous jacket Ranag. If you don't mind me asking what US size are you?


 
Hi Suzie 
Most of my clothing is in Italian and French sizes, but I think I would probably be a size 6 top in US sizing.  I wear a 40 or 42 in Roberto Cavalli tops, a 42 in most jackets (Balenciaga, Gucci, Dior, etc).  Hope that helps!


----------



## Ranag

flower71 said:


> Hope the sizing 44 will do because I am a 42 in Bal jackets...!
> *Ranag*, lovely purchase once again, I have some difficulties catching up with you, lol!


 
Thank you *flower71*


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> Thanks slky, I think you are totally correct. If you get it on sale and don't wear it what is the point. I am sure I will get the one I want sooner or later. It is summer here in Oz anyway so no hurry!



i also agree with slky...wait for the black. acutally if you could wait for the AW line. i like the fact that the leather is thicker. unless you can afford 2 jackets...if you can pick one get the thicker leather. once on the street i saw this girl was carrying her jacket..by the look and the drap of the leather...i was sure that's RO. it's very thin and i don't know why...i am not used to leather that thin and it looked quite beat-up.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks Ranag for your hel on sizing. 

Flower and juneping, I agree to wait for the black.


----------



## chanellove21

ranag we're twins! mine just came in five minutes ago!!! its my first RO piece.  i'll post pics up later


----------



## echo_23

Does anyone put anything on their non-black RO jackets to protect them or are they already protected?


----------



## am2022

Mine are naked .... Lol
void of any protection
but I'm interested to know ESP with Oregon rain


----------



## purseinsanity

*Ranag*, love your jacket!  Can you do one of your fabulous modeling shots?  Pretty please?


----------



## elitebysl

hi everyone, i have had my jacket since 09 but never posted, i wanted to share my blistered biker with you guys.

http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/elitebysl/


----------



## purseinsanity

purseinsanity said:


> Are you asking me?  Mine was labelled "Mud".  Not very romantic of a description, I must say!



You know, I just checked the label on mine and found out it's actually "DNA Dust"!  The website I bought from called it "Mud" but I guess that was just their own name for it!


----------



## honey88

purseinsanity said:


> You know, I just checked the label on mine and found out it's actually "DNA Dust"!  The website I bought from called it "Mud" but I guess that was just their own name for it!



Oh I love DNA Dust!  It's the best browny-ecru color, so versatile and flattering!  You're so lucky.  Mod pix??


----------



## purseinsanity

^It is a great color!  I don't have any modeling pics yet, and it's raining here so hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Ranag

purseinsanity said:


> You know, I just checked the label on mine and found out it's actually "DNA Dust"!  The website I bought from called it "Mud" but I guess that was just their own name for it!


 
LOL!  I was wondering what color "Mud" was 

Can't wait for the rain to stop so I can at least wear my jacket once before Christmas!


----------



## mochi0172

elitebysl said:


> hi everyone, i have had my jacket since 09 but never posted, i wanted to share my blistered biker with you guys.
> 
> http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/elitebysl/




You look gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

Oh okay. That's a more accurate Rick Owens color . Lol



purseinsanity said:


> You know, I just checked the label on mine and found out it's actually "DNA Dust"!  The website I bought from called it "Mud" but I guess that was just their own name for it!


----------



## honey88

purseinsanity said:


> ^It is a great color!  I don't have any modeling pics yet, and it's raining here so hopefully tomorrow!



It's raining here too.  Need to get up my courage to wear RO jackets in the rain... what with Hermes and RO leathers, I'd never go out fully accessorized!


----------



## purseinsanity

Well, my new black one finally arrived!    It's a little thinner than the DNA dust and I love how it drapes!


----------



## juneping

^^congrats!!
is it blistered version?? i love the way it draps.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Congrats! The leather looks gorgeous 

I'll post mine when I go over to my parents' place for X-mas (parcel delivered to my parents home)


----------



## elitebysl

looks great, can't go wrong with RO!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yay! My jacket's here!!! Lots of pix!
It's a size 40, but I feel like it's still a little too big. I'm sure if I wear a sweater underneath it'll be better.

Model Gleam A/W10


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

More detailed pix:

Outside: 90% lambskin, 10% wool
Lining: 45% cotton, 40% rayon, 15% silk


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## purseinsanity

Here's some modeling shots:

I just threw them on over what I was wearing  so they're not the best pics ever!












And the "DNA dust":











They are both listed as A/W 2010, but the brown is definitely thicker leather and much stiffer than the black.

My DNA dust is a 40 and the black is a 44.

The black is definitely much looser but I love how it feels.  The brown is very snug across the shoulders...I'm hoping it'll stretch a little bit!


----------



## honey88

^purse, loving that DNA dust jacket, I think the fit is great!  The SAs told me the leathers do stretch out, so the fit will be perfect in no time.


----------



## Suzie

CEC & Purse, the jackets look absolutely fabulous on you both. I am going to hold out and see if I can find one on sale or at a decent price. Ladies how much were yours?

If anyone sees a size 44 in the soft black leather can you let me know?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Mine retailed for 2480 $US on NAP, but I ordered it through LVR for 40% off. My billing will be in Euros and after all the conversions and foreign currency fees will come out to about 1400-1500$CAD (which is now roughly the same as US$)


----------



## Suzie

Great deal CEC.


----------



## jenskar

The bomber jacket is amazing -- something to save for as my Prada motorcycle jacket has gotten a bit small.
Love the pictures ladies.


----------



## flower71

Lovely pics purse and CEC (love your piano too). You sure got a deal there, enjoy!


----------



## Ranag

*purseinsanity *- love your jackets!  They look wonderful on you! 

*CEC.LV4eva *- I think we both got the same jacket.  You look fantastic wearing it! 

I love mine so much - such a comfortable jacket!


----------



## purseinsanity

^OMG *Rana*!!!  You look AMAZING!!!  And I love not just that gorgeous jacket but that iris toolbox and your CDC.  You certainly know how to rock it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

flower71 said:


> Lovely pics purse and CEC (love your piano too). You sure got a deal there, enjoy!



Thanks Flower! My piano's a "matte lacquered" professional grade U1 48" height Yamaha made in Japan from the early 80's. I don't play on it as much anymore, but the sound is still very bright and crisp.




Ranag said:


> *CEC.LV4eva *- I think we both got the same jacket.  You look fantastic wearing it!
> 
> I love mine so much - such a comfortable jacket!



Thanks Ranag! And you look fierce in yours, totally rockin it! haha Love your entire outfit! 


*Purse:* I like your Louboutins too! And are those Manolos with your DNA dust RO jacket?


----------



## randr21

these jackets are lovely, but oh so expensive...makes me think I should choose a piece of jewelry or a bag, even though they do last.


----------



## purseinsanity

honey88 said:


> ^purse, loving that DNA dust jacket, I think the fit is great!  The SAs told me the leathers do stretch out, so the fit will be perfect in no time.



Thanks *honey*!  That's good to know!


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> CEC & Purse, the jackets look absolutely fabulous on you both. I am going to hold out and see if I can find one on sale or at a decent price. Ladies how much were yours?
> 
> If anyone sees a size 44 in the soft black leather can you let me know?



Thanks *Suzie*!  I thought you were looking for a 42?


----------



## purseinsanity

flower71 said:


> Lovely pics purse and CEC (love your piano too). You sure got a deal there, enjoy!



  Thank you *flower*!


----------



## pinkpol15h

I love this thread! 
I was debating between a Bal or RO leather jacket but I think I'm leaning toward the RO. 

All of you ladies looks amazing!


----------



## Mia Bella

There are so many beautiful jackets in here!  My first leather jacket is on its way to me (not a Rick Owens) and I'm super excited. This is some of the coldest weather we've had in the desert so I feel like a leather jacket is finally justified.  If all goes well I just might have to graduate up to RO (or Balenciaga) in the near future.


----------



## am2022

everybody looks amazing!
mia - good to see you here!

Go call barneys and have them search for a rick owens for you. its now 60% off- if there is still any left.  everything was sold out online but was still able to snag one 3 weeks ago for 40% off!
good luck!


----------



## flower71

^^great deal amacasa, why can't we have great sales in Europe??
Anyway, just got my first RO bomber jacket in Dust (purse, ring a bell??), no DNA though...Can't post right now, but promise to do so later on...can't wait to wear it!


----------



## flower71

I got the next season SS11 one...I could have gone a size less (I am a 40 Eur sizing, 44 IT) but at least I don't have any shoulder or armpits issues I guess (I was quite stressed about that)...It is so much different than Bal jackets, lighter. Now I have been bitten by the RO bug


----------



## mochi0172

Mia Bella said:


> There are so many beautiful jackets in here!  My first leather jacket is on its way to me (not a Rick Owens) and I'm super excited. This is some of the coldest weather we've had in the desert so I feel like a leather jacket is finally justified.  If all goes well I just might have to graduate up to RO (or Balenciaga) in the near future.



Which did you get Mia?


----------



## mochi0172

Still hunting for a A/W 2010 leather jacket in size 38.  I called Barney's and they don't have any left in the company   Any ideas where else i can try?


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> everybody looks amazing!
> mia - good to see you here!
> 
> Go call barneys and have them search for a rick owens for you. its now 60% off- if there is still any left.  everything was sold out online but was still able to snag one 3 weeks ago for 40% off!
> good luck!



Hi *ama*!!  60% off, I just might have to do this! There's a Barneys 20 minutes from here too. 



mochi0172 said:


> Which did you get Mia?



I got a state & lake leather jacket from ShopBop the other day. I'm getting it tomorrow


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mochi0172 said:


> Still hunting for a A/W 2010 leather jacket in size 38.  I called Barney's and they don't have any left in the company   Any ideas where else i can try?



Maybe wait for a few days and some people will return their jackets? Ask for a Barney's SA to help keep your size on the side and call you if they receive one.

Also keep an eye out on NAP and LVR.


----------



## am2022

flower!  Post pics! Ro are awesome !

I got the pearl one which is a very
light dove grey.

I have an older black ro .
So right now two Rick Owens and one bal jacket
im happy where i am right now. 

I just need something in brown maybe.
Nap uk site right now has the Sparta jacket with attached skirt.



flower71 said:


> I got the next season SS11 one...I could have gone a size less (I am a 40 Eur sizing, 44 IT) but at least I don't have any shoulder or armpits issues I guess (I was quite stressed about that)...It is so much different than Bal jackets, lighter. Now I have been bitten by the RO bug


----------



## purseinsanity

If anyone's interested, I found this on sale in size 42.  I believe I've read somewhere that shipping on this site is free and that duties are already included in the price!

http://www.ln-cc.com/jackets/rick-owens-womens-asymmetric-leather-biker-jacket/invt/wric018grey/


----------



## eatcookie

I love Rick Owens!! But I don't have the spare cash to invest in one. I was in Hong Kong at the end of last year and went into an upscale boutique that had a whole R.O leather jacket collection...


----------



## mochi0172

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Maybe wait for a few days and some people will return their jackets? Ask for a Barney's SA to help keep your size on the side and call you if they receive one.
> 
> Also keep an eye out on NAP and LVR.



Thank you CEC!  I will definitely keep an eye out!


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *Suzie*! I thought you were looking for a 42?


 
Purse, with all the differing opinions of sizing I think I may be more a size 44. I am a 6-8 US sizing. This June/July hubby and I are going to the US for his 50th birthday so maybe the best idea would be to wait and try one on whilst I am there as it is summer here anyway and they may be on sale.

What is the RO jacket called with the bumps down the sleeve?

It looks so cool on you Ranag!


----------



## Ranag

Suzie said:


> Purse, with all the differing opinions of sizing I think I may be more a size 44. I am a 6-8 US sizing. This June/July hubby and I are going to the US for his 50th birthday so maybe the best idea would be to wait and try one on whilst I am there as it is summer here anyway and they may be on sale.
> 
> What is the RO jacket called with the bumps down the sleeve?
> 
> It looks so cool on you Ranag!


 
Where will you be visiting in the US, Suzie?   Rick Owens can be difficult to find here (other than the Lillies line).

I think the jacket I got (with the leather pieces down the sleeves) was called something like "blistered leather biker jacket".  I have never seen it called the same thing twice on various websites.  I ended up getting mine from Luisaviaroma.


----------



## Suzie

Ranag, I will be in the US from the 27th of June-15th of July. I might get lucky as we are going to New York, San Fran and 3 days in Vegas.


----------



## initialed

RO Jacket


----------



## Suzie

^Looks just perfect on you!


----------



## Ranag

Suzie said:


> Ranag, I will be in the US from the 27th of June-15th of July. I might get lucky as we are going to New York, San Fran and 3 days in Vegas.


 
How fun your trip sounds!  I think you would probably have very good luck finding a great RO jacket in New York


----------



## initialed

*Suzie* - Thank you!


----------



## silverfern

Love it* initialed*! Looking fab as usual


----------



## initialed

*silverfern* - Thank you!!


----------



## Suzie

Ranag said:


> How fun your trip sounds! I think you would probably have very good luck finding a great RO jacket in New York


 
Thanks Ranag,

I will wait until NY, it is better that I try one on and get the perfect fit and style for me.


----------



## saira1214

initialed said:


> RO Jacket


 
Looking great! Is the inside lined or is there just a contrasting black?


----------



## initialed

*saira1214* - Thanks! It's lined with black shearling.


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my new black jacket.  Wore it for the first time today...I LOVE it!


----------



## Suzie

Purse, it looks fab on you!


----------



## echo_23

Can anyone confirm this is blistered leather like the one on Net-A-Porter? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...j0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
This is the Net-A-Porter link.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/104489

By the way, has anyone received their blistered SS net-a-porter jacket?  I'd love to see modeling pics. I am sure it looks better on pf'ers than the NAP model


----------



## juneping

^^it might be better you ask the seller. It looks like the regular to me. And pls ask the seller for the stitched logo to confirm the authenticity.


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Purse, it looks fab on you!



  Thanks *Suzie*!


----------



## initialed

*purseinsanity*  - Looks awesome on you! Love it.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I scored a RO Lilies skirt at Nordstrom Rack for $69. I need ideas what to wear it with (tops and shoes).  TIA
It's this skirt:
http://www.stylecaster.com/shop/product/67736/rick-owens-lilies-black-jersey-maxi-skirt


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^69$$$???? that's an amazing deal!

I 'd just wear a plain white top and WEDGE heels for that RO vibe lol


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^69$$$???? that's an amazing deal!
> 
> I 'd just wear a plain white top and WEDGE heels for that RO vibe lol


 
Thanks. I forgot I had these wedges: http://www.6pm.com/camilla-skovgaard-s10016-2-black
I think that would be edgy enough for RO vibe, no?

Now, I need to find couple of nice white ts and tanks.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^lol please show us your outfit after!!!


----------



## reine de naples

I had no idea this thread existed!!! I LOVE RO!!!!

I really need some help finding a bag that goes with this style.
I'm trying to decide between the Hermes Paris Bombay 37 silver hw, and the Bolide 31 gold hw... both in black, of course.
Please let me know what you think!!


----------



## am2022

reine welcome to TPF!
I wish i could help you but don't own any H right now.
Your best help will be RANAG who love both RO and Hermes.
Good luck!


----------



## kat99

Has anybody tried the new longer length jacket from net-a-porter?


I am seriously tempted!


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/104632


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^nope... but I've been eyeing that biker jacket in pearl....  thank god they don't have it in my size


----------



## juneping

kat99 said:


> Has anybody tried the new longer length jacket from net-a-porter?
> 
> 
> I am seriously tempted!
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/104632



it's totally hot...you should and post mod pic


----------



## juneping

^^looks great!!

....mn...is longer jacket the new trend??


----------



## naling

I love this thread! Just discovered it, and you can be sure that I'm going to be a frequent visitor!


----------



## pokus14

I am so confused about the leather and how many kind of leather there is.

Could you lovely ladies do me a big favour and check the tag inside your jacket and write the model no and what kind of leather you think it is?

As far as I know:
LB - is the blistered leather
LV - is the washed leather
LE - is a stiffer leather

but there is also LS? What is that?

Hope you can help me out, I really appreciate it


----------



## schadenfreude

Does anyone wear their cowl neck leather jackets with trouser or wide leg jeans? I see them paired mostly with skinnies/leggings, and occasionally some skirts/dresses. Would the proportions be weird with wider bottoms? I looove this outfit but the jacket (while KILLER) is more of a traditional moto style.


----------



## am2022

This is emmanuel alt , the new vogue paris editor after recent carine roitfield's  resignation.

She is wearing a Balenciaga motorcycle jacket!!!  

I love both my Rick Owens and Bal jacket but they really are two different jackets.

Rick owens fit is more feminine, narrow in the shoulders and arms.

While balenciaga has a bigger shoulder look esp at the back but still very chic!

As far as wide leg pants, i haven't really tried this look as i mostly wear my jackets, both RO and Balenciaga with skirts, jeans ( mostly skinny)

But as you can see Emmanuel Alt is rocking it!  SO im sure you will too!



schadenfreude said:


> Does anyone wear their cowl neck leather jackets with trouser or wide leg jeans? I see them paired mostly with skinnies/leggings, and occasionally some skirts/dresses. Would the proportions be weird with wider bottoms? I looove this outfit but the jacket (while KILLER) is more of a traditional moto style.


----------



## juneping

it looks like the bal moto jacket is much thicker than RO's....i don't know how it'll work out but you should try....you never know.


----------



## New-New

i love rick owens but i can't find a boutique here in GA that sells it and i hate buying clothes online.


----------



## juneping

New-New said:


> i love rick owens but i can't find a boutique here in GA that sells it and i hate buying clothes online.



i bought mine when i was in HK (visiting)...similar price but tax free and they had all the sizes. it sell out pretty fast in the US...so r u planning any trip in the near future??


----------



## New-New

juneping said:


> i bought mine when i was in HK (visiting)...similar price but tax free and they had all the sizes. it sell out pretty fast in the US...so r u planning any trip in the near future??



to HK? no. nothing in the works. all my rick owens was bought either in San Fran or NYC.


----------



## ymichelle

LOVE love RO leather jackets! I couldn't stop reading the whole thread. 
I was unsure about the leather for the one I got recently, and now I think I have to wait for regular leather.

*purseinsanity* - Love your black jacket!


----------



## schadenfreude

I've been experimenting with the RO jacket and the wide leg trousers a la Emmanuel Alt (even though hers is a Bal) and I'm pleased to say that the proportions work. The wide trouser is actually a nice complement to the cowl neck. Ahhhh  my RO.


----------



## Straight-Laced

from stockholm street style


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^ great pic! Thanks!


----------



## mavsun

Straight-Laced said:


> from stockholm street style



just stunning! thanks for the picture. 

I so want another RO jacket NOW. but I will be patiently waiting for the summer sale.


----------



## KristyDarling

Straight-Laced -- omg I LOVE that look!!! Thank you for sharing it! Now I want a long straight black skirt!


----------



## jenskar

Straight-Laced said:


> from stockholm street style



That is simply a stunning picture.  Is that you? 

Bought my third piece yesterday at Barney's -- the super long, super thin and light black cashmere cardigan -- will put up modeling shots when I get it with piece #2 (Drk Shdw jean and leather jacket) purchased in Istanbul 4 weeks ago.  I am now in serious trouble ... did not know what all the fuss was about until I bought the long wool dress off Gilt in November.  How that man can make a woman in a really comfortable sack look sexy is beyond me but I SO love him for it.


----------



## ciyi

Hi Ladies!
Does anybody know of a website or 3rd party who can authenticate Rick Owens?


----------



## am2022

ciyi, im unsure about authentication!
have you bought the jacket yet or about to buy it?
If you haven't bought it, you can post pics here of the tags, jacket  itself and maybe TPF members here can chime in?
Bulletproofsoul i think had wanted the older jacket production and had a thread on authenticity... there have been some jackets that were found to be fake... and to be honest with you, im not the best person to help you.. although if you post pics, i can look at my jacket and help you out... 

HTH!


----------



## ciyi

I have already bought the jacket and am pretty sure it is fake, now that I see it in person.  I am just having a hard time to find an authentication website who will do Rick Owens.  

Did the older r.o. jackets have YKK zippers?  Also did the funnel neck snap has a couple of stars engraved in it?  (mine have both of these)  Please let me know!


----------



## dramakitten

New-New said:


> i love rick owens but i can't find a boutique here in GA that sells it and i hate buying clothes online.


 
Jeffrey Atlanta in phipps carries it.  Nordstrom also can order items for you from other stores that carry it.


----------



## echo_23

Civi, I am having questions about a RO jacket I purchased too. It also has stars on the snaps. What really throws me off are the zippers though. They are Asian-Made LiLi zippers, which seems horrible off for an Italian jacket. The leather is insanely soft and the construction is superb but the lining is different from my other jackets. My thought right now is that it's either a super good fake with tags, or RO did have some variation in his original jackets...possibly outsourcing for their production until he got a big enough name...Anyone else have any thoughts??


----------



## echo_23

The arm lining is not silky either...


----------



## echo_23

Here are pics from my self-purchased jacket to compare with. Unfortunately, it's not from Barneys so I can't compare the tags.

Also, I have seen some differences jacket to jacket, but the zippers are the things that really bother me. The shape is ugly! I just don't know how to argue with the barney's tag. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## juneping

^^when & where did you buy this?? doesn't match the one i got. as far as i know...designer clothing and purses would spend money on good quality hardware like zippers chains and stuff. this one seems bit off. but i am no expert.
the one just above me is matching to what i got. very strange. hope some experts can chime in.


----------



## slky

ciyi said:


> I have already bought the jacket and am pretty sure it is fake, now that I see it in person.  I am just having a hard time to find an authentication website who will do Rick Owens.
> 
> Did the older r.o. jackets have YKK zippers?  Also did the funnel neck snap has a couple of stars engraved in it?  (mine have both of these)  Please let me know!



I don't know about the stars (my RO jacket isn't with me right now - I'm traveling), but the YKK zippers are definitely a sign the jacket's fake.

*echo_23*, the LiLi zippers don't sound right either, but I can't tell for sure from the pics. There was an RO authentication thread on this subforum somewhere, where people posted fake vs real jackets and the details. You might want to do a search and check those pics for reference.


----------



## echo_23

juneping said:


> ^^when & where did you buy this?? doesn't match the one i got. as far as i know...designer clothing and purses would spend money on good quality hardware like zippers chains and stuff. this one seems bit off. but i am no expert.
> the one just above me is matching to what i got. very strange. hope some experts can chime in.



The one just above your post is authentic, so that's a good sign. I have heard people say ykk zippers mean it's definitely fake before, but I honestly can't say how that was determined. My problem is that normally if something is faked, you can find it on-line. I searched to see if perhaps this jacket came from somewhere on-line and for the life of me can't find any fake rick owens jackets being marketed besides just similar style jackets. None of them have the signature or interior tags or any good details really. That's odd because good fakes usually take a better hold of the market and would need to be produced in large numbers, yet I can't find them. This leads me to wonder if there aren't any good fakes and there were some manufacturing differences in early jackets....


----------



## echo_23

slky said:


> *echo_23*, the LiLi zippers don't sound right either, but I can't tell for sure from the pics. There was an RO authentication thread on this subforum somewhere, where people posted fake vs real jackets and the details. You might want to do a search and check those pics for reference.



Thanks, I couldn't find it before, but I will look again.

Btw- I couldn't find any info on fake Barneys tags. Does anyone know them to be out there? I purchased via Ebay and don't know how hard of a fight I am going to have with a return on authenticity (if needed) since the tag is there.


----------



## juneping

echo_23 said:


> The one just above your post is authentic, so that's a good sign. I have heard people say ykk zippers mean it's definitely fake before, but I honestly can't say how that was determined. My problem is that normally if something is faked, you can find it on-line. I searched to see if perhaps this jacket came from somewhere on-line and for the life of me can't find any fake rick owens jackets being marketed besides just similar style jackets. None of them have the signature or interior tags or any good details really. That's odd because good fakes usually take a better hold of the market and would need to be produced in large numbers, yet I can't find them. This leads me to wonder if there aren't any good fakes and there were some manufacturing differences in early jackets....



i thought i saw a thread posting rick owen stitches side by side. there was very little difference but once you paid attention..you can see the difference.
i would bring the jacket in to the store and ask the SA. try both RO and barneys to have the opinions. 
btw, the zipper of my jacket...doesn't have the logo on. but it's the same size and shape. the zipper was rac..... something. but i got it in HK RO store...so...


----------



## echo_23

Thanks! I'm in Houston and we don't have a Barney's New York. I've had to order all of my RO jackets. Not sure if another store would have any interest in helping me out lol!


----------



## slky

This was the thread I was referring to (which I just accidentally bumped):

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...s-aficionados-those-who-own-biker-555525.html

Unfortunately the photo links have expired but perhaps you can get some of the ladies there to re-upload or send you the photos.


----------



## initialed

Rick Owens Lilies cardigan


----------



## echo_23

^ I LOVE the whole outfit! It looks perfect together!!!

Regarding my above posts on the jacket, I'm not sure what to do. Barney's won't get back to me to help me out and the seller maintains all their clients have authentic items. I can't prove it's fake beyond anecdotal evidence that people think there are no other zippers that have ever been used on his jackets so I'm not sure how a claim would go but it's too small for me, so it's not something that I can gamble on knowing I'll at least get a lot of wear out either....


----------



## juneping

*echo* - try post it in ebay forum and keep us posted. there must be someone out there can do the authentication for you on RO. once you get it authenticated...i believe you can get a refund. the seller is a scam apparently. GL!!


----------



## initialed

*echo_23* - Thank you!


----------



## ciyi

I had my jacket non-authenticated by my poupette.  My jacket did not even had the RY stamp on the back of the main zipper, and wasn't that shape.  As far as I was concerned, the jacket that I was concerned about was a fake.  My stitching was ok, but the main zipper area was terrible!  The stitching there was sewn terribly.

If you bought it off of ebay, you should try to dispute the transaction and ask the seller to take it back -- ONLY if you are positive that it is not authentic.  I would go to someone who has an experienced background in this matter.

For me, it turned out not to be authentic.




echo_23 said:


> Here are pics from my self-purchased jacket to compare with. Unfortunately, it's not from Barneys so I can't compare the tags.
> 
> Also, I have seen some differences jacket to jacket, but the zippers are the things that really bother me. The shape is ugly! I just don't know how to argue with the barney's tag. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## echo_23

ciyi said:


> I had my jacket non-authenticated by my poupette.  My jacket did not even had the RY stamp on the back of the main zipper, and wasn't that shape.  As far as I was concerned, the jacket that I was concerned about was a fake.  My stitching was ok, but the main zipper area was terrible!  The stitching there was sewn terribly.
> 
> If you bought it off of ebay, you should try to dispute the transaction and ask the seller to take it back -- ONLY if you are positive that it is not authentic.  I would go to someone who has an experienced background in this matter.
> 
> For me, it turned out not to be authentic.



Thanks so much, I had no idea My Poupette would do it! I have asked the seller for a return, and am waiting to hear. If they say no, I will contact MP and go with the dispute route. Hopefully the photos, if confirmed fake, will help others avoid the same problem.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> from stockholm street style


I love love this look!!!  Thanks for sharing the photo.  

*Can anyone advise when will be the next RO sales?*  I tried it on the other day when I visited Barneys but I am not sure if Barneys will put them on sale soon?


----------



## juneping

probably in may, that's when most designer stuff go on sale in the spring/summer. i never had luck during sale season...i am in the popular size brackets.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you June ~ I am afraid for the same thing that my size will be sold out by that time cus I am also in the most popular size brackets....

It is a tough decision, weather is getting warmer and I am not sure if I want to spend regular price on a leather jacket and not able to wear it for a while...


----------



## tonkamama

BTW...  is luisaviaroma a legit site for ordering RO jackets?  TIA


----------



## juneping

^^yes...a lot cheaper.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you June!!  Yeah a lot cheaper plus it has my size available!!


----------



## juneping

^^you're welcome!! beware of customs tax when they ship to the US...not everyone got hit but some has. but with their listed price...still worth the try.


----------



## kat99

echo_23 said:


> Thanks so much, I had no idea My Poupette would do it! I have asked the seller for a return, and am waiting to hear. If they say no, I will contact MP and go with the dispute route. Hopefully the photos, if confirmed fake, will help others avoid the same problem.




I hope you get resolution soon. I cannot believe all the items they are faking now.


----------



## echo_23

kat99 said:


> I hope you get resolution soon. I cannot believe all the items they are faking now.



Thanks! Me neither, it's quite disheartening. It's also amazing how much other designers can infringe on designs. Veda's Max leather jacket is a dead ringer for a Rick Owen's classic jacket, yet they label it as though it were their own creation. I have seen other brands with very similar copies as well. Imitation may be the greatest form of flattery, but I feel like there should be a line with fashion between imitation with one's own twist and downright copying.

Unfortunately, the seller won't respond to me so I will probably have to go through with a claim. If I have to have it authenticated and they can firmly say it's fake, I will post a separate thread with all the pics and authentication details for reference so nobody else goes through this.


----------



## juneping

^^contact either paypal or ebay first (not both)....there's a time frame for that. GL!!


----------



## anmldr1

has anyone been to the rick owens store in nyc?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My Rick Owens biker jacket and Stivale low wedge boots


----------



## initialed

*CEC.LV4eva* - Luv it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks initialed!


----------



## juneping

finally took a pic of my RO jacket....


----------



## aa12

Looks great on you! Do you mind me asking where you purchased the jacket?



CEC.LV4eva said:


> My Rick Owens biker jacket and Stivale low wedge boots


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

aa12 said:


> Looks great on you! Do you mind me asking where you purchased the jacket?



Italy, LVR


----------



## lulu1982

Has anyone purchased a Rick Owens from Net a Porter? I found the blistered one the site, and see that its a lot cheaper on Net a Porter UK?

I have been obsessed for years with this jacket and can't believe how much cheaper it is on the UK site.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163824

Thanks


----------



## juneping

lulu1982 said:


> Has anyone purchased a Rick Owens from Net a Porter? I found the blistered one the site, and see that its a lot cheaper on Net a Porter UK?
> 
> I have been obsessed for years with this jacket and can't believe how much cheaper it is on the UK site.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163824
> 
> Thanks



wow...lucky you. i read in this thread that spring version is cheaper than the fall version. and not sure why the one you posted is just as expensive...


----------



## lulu1982

juneping said:


> wow...lucky you. i read in this thread that spring version is cheaper than the fall version. and not sure why the one you posted is just as expensive...



yeah, I thought that as well.

As anyone seen this jacket in person any input would be appreciated. I am a US size 8 or 10, but have no idea what size to get.


----------



## juneping

lulu1982 said:


> yeah, I thought that as well.
> 
> As anyone seen this jacket in person any input would be appreciated. I am a US size 8 or 10, but have no idea what size to get.



i usually wear size 2 top...and i wear size 40. i tried it in the store in HK and the SA told me 40 is better..and if i wear 38...i could only wear a tan top inside. so us size 8 means IT46. some ladies here like to to be snug...i think mine was snug and when i pull both of my forward..i feel fine. IT size always cut very small from my experience. since end of winter, i've been wearing my leather jacket a lot...and i am glad the leather is still very even...not partially over stretched.


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping, your jacket looks GREAT on you! I'm so envious of your tall and slender figure!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

purseinsanity said:


> Here's some modeling shots:
> 
> I just threw them on over what I was wearing  so they're not the best pics ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "DNA dust":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both listed as A/W 2010, but the brown is definitely thicker leather and much stiffer than the black.
> 
> My DNA dust is a 40 and the black is a 44.
> 
> The black is definitely much looser but I love how it feels. The brown is very snug across the shoulders...I'm hoping it'll stretch a little bit!


 
I loooooove your jackets. It is my dream to own one some day


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> juneping, your jacket looks GREAT on you! I'm so envious of your tall and slender figure!!!



thanks!!


----------



## givenchyme

I am desperatly trying to find an original Rick Owens biker jaket in Black. It has been impossible to find online in a sz 38 which i believe is a xxs. The new s/s ones are thin or in different colors. Does anyone know where to find one from past a/w 10 or earlier. Ebay is too risky, they are always hawking fakes! I am love with the one that Kim K and the olsens are always sporting in the mags. PLEAESE HELP!


----------



## lulu1982

givenchyme said:


> I am desperatly trying to find an original Rick Owens biker jaket in Black. It has been impossible to find online in a sz 38 which i believe is a xxs. The new s/s ones are thin or in different colors. Does anyone know where to find one from past a/w 10 or earlier. Ebay is too risky, they are always hawking fakes! I am love with the one that Kim K and the olsens are always sporting in the mags. PLEAESE HELP!



Hey,

check this out.

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.barneys.com/High-Neck-Jacket/501042711,default,pd.html


----------



## silverfern

*juneping* - looking fab in your jacket!!!


----------



## givenchyme

Hi

Thanks for responding, I saw that one online yesterday, but am afraid its the thin one, when I call Barneys to ask, they seem weirded out and cant seem to give me a straight answer. I'm not sure if its the thin s/s or the original a/w? Thanks again, the quest continues I am just going to have to find MR. RICK OWENS myself and stalk him


----------



## juneping

silverfern said:


> *juneping* - looking fab in your jacket!!!



thanks!!



givenchyme said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for responding, I saw that one online yesterday, but am afraid its the thin one, when I call Barneys to ask, they seem weirded out and cant seem to give me a straight answer. I'm not sure if its the thin s/s or the original a/w? Thanks again, the quest continues I am just going to have to find MR. RICK OWENS myself and stalk him



you can ask the SA if these jackets are spring season release or fall season. i think for now, the fall items are coming out. so it could be the fall season leather jacket. the spring leather jackets came out may be in feb or march.....so....
sigh...why those SA are so not knowledgeable...
oh...u can always call M-McQ store in NYC and ask if the fall jackets are out or not. and ask them to give you the style or whatever the item # so you can make sure you are not getting the wrong jacket.


----------



## echo_23

givenchyme said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for responding, I saw that one online yesterday, but am afraid its the thin one, when I call Barneys to ask, they seem weirded out and cant seem to give me a straight answer. I'm not sure if its the thin s/s or the original a/w? Thanks again, the quest continues I am just going to have to find MR. RICK OWENS myself and stalk him



They should be tagged SS or AW, so sales associates should know which season its from. To my knowledge everyplace is stocked with SS right now. AW should be in stores and on-line towards the end of July I believe.  Leather varies widely from season to season and even store to store, so your best bet is to wait and buy one in person if you are particular about the leather.


----------



## WingNut

Can anyone chime in as to the difference in the weight of the leather between the past season's AW and this SS? I'm waiting for the upcoming AW one because I like the look of the washed leather, as I tried a blistered leather one and it was a bit too blistered, if you KWIM. I intend this to be a 2-3 season jacket, as I also have a black Bal one and that is pretty heavy. Hopefully the upcoming AW is still light enough to wear in the spring/summer/fall cool times.


----------



## susieserb

With three Bal jackets I desperately wanted just one RO moto jacket but in "color".  The SS issue is the way to go for me.  I will be getting the green metallic later this week and photos will follow!!! whoooooo hooooooo!!


----------



## purseinsanity

initialed said:


> *purseinsanity*  - Looks awesome on you! Love it.



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

ymichelle said:


> LOVE love RO leather jackets! I couldn't stop reading the whole thread.
> I was unsure about the leather for the one I got recently, and now I think I have to wait for regular leather.
> 
> *purseinsanity* - Love your black jacket!



:kiss:  Thank you *ymichelle*!


----------



## susieserb

purseinsanity said:


> :kiss:  Thank you *ymichelle*!



I finally plowed through this whole thread (and it took me forever to find it) but thanks to the new search feature it wasn't too difficult.

I'm done with Bal jackets...not to say I don't love them I do but I really wanted a different vibe and in a "color" so I'm excited to get the scarab green RO from Barney's.

Purse your RO's a simply divine.


----------



## shopdrop99

^^^Did you buy it on sale?  They have it available on sale through Saks Designer sale online for $1520.99.  Not sure what size you need but they have a 40,42 and 44 available.

I just purchased my second Bal Moto jacket two weeks ago but couldn't resist buying a black Rick Owens jacket on sale at Saks online.  I've been wanting one for so long....can't wait to receive it!!!


----------



## susieserb

shopdrop99 said:


> ^^^Did you buy it on sale?  They have it available on sale through Saks Designer sale online for $1520.99.  Not sure what size you need but they have a 40,42 and 44 available.
> 
> I just purchased my second Bal Moto jacket two weeks ago but couldn't resist buying a black Rick Owens jacket on sale at Saks online.  I've been wanting one for so long....can't wait to receive it!!!



Pre-sale a Barney's for about the same $$ but I don't have to pay any tax 
Congrats on your Bal and Rick O.  You can't go wrong with either jacket (besides a Chanel Jacket) they are wardrobe changing items.


----------



## susieserb

shopdrop99 said:


> ^^^Did you buy it on sale?  They have it available on sale through Saks Designer sale online for $1520.99.  Not sure what size you need but they have a 40,42 and 44 available.
> 
> I just purchased my second Bal Moto jacket two weeks ago but couldn't resist buying a black Rick Owens jacket on sale at Saks online.  I've been wanting one for so long....can't wait to receive it!!!




Looks like Saks is the only one who put the black ones on sale; Barney's refuses to and so does NAP 

So you my dear lucked out getting this jacket.  BTW did you notice that WHOOSH they are all gone


----------



## ScarceNot

It's not coming up in a search on Bergdorf's page, but because I've had it
bookmarked for months....the Scarabeo biker is on sale for $1662 in a
38, 40 and a 42.

bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod68550027&parentId=cat365001


----------



## susieserb

ScarceNot said:


> It's not coming up in a search on Bergdorf's page, but because I've had it
> bookmarked for months....the Scarabeo biker is on sale for $1662 in a
> 38, 40 and a 42.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod68550027&parentId=cat365001



Bookmark always, saved in shopping cart=bad!!  BTW you link says, "no product available"...did these sell out as well? Is this possible?


----------



## susieserb

I almost bought this jacket this morning but then said, nah. I really want the Scarabeo.  At this point it doesn't matter because they sold out as well?


----------



## juneping

no pic....


----------



## ScarceNot

Try the url again I edited it


----------



## juneping

ScarceNot said:


> Try the url again I edited it



it worked...love the color.


----------



## susieserb

ScarceNot said:


> Try the url again I edited it



? I clicked on the link? Still nothing?


----------



## juneping

susieserb said:


> ? I clicked on the link? Still nothing?



bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod68550027&parentId=cat365001 		

try this....it's working


----------



## susieserb

Aaaaaa it's the catalog link, that's why it's not showing up BG's online link...Interesting sarabero (sp) must be metallic because that's the same term for the green one I'm getting.  I'm also getting in the bronze to compare.


----------



## ScarceNot

Although Bergdorf's describes Scarabeo as being metallic gray, it IS
the metallic green. Scarabeo = scarab = beetle. I fell head over heels
for this color the instant I saw it on LVR, and bought the biker the day 
it showed up at NAP, but returned due to sizing issues.

The scarabeo green is a beautiful color that changes depending on the
light. I've seen the color described elsewhere as chameleon, which is
a good way to describe it. Depending on the light it looks brilliant olive green, 
greyish green, and almost a lavenderish green. Rather than being a flat
metallic, it is iridescent. Although the bronze looks attractive, I don't
think it's an iridescent color-changing bronze.

I realized after posting however it is not the biker style but rather the hip-
length button-up. But I would really prefer hip length to cropped anyway.
I won't have to worry about zippered pockets scratching my manicure
and can wear delicate silk chiffon blouses or scarves without worrying
about them snagging on the zip opening of the biker.


----------



## susieserb

ScarceNot said:


> Although Bergdorf's describes Scarabeo as being metallic gray, it IS
> the metallic green. Scarabeo = scarab = beetle. I fell head over heels
> for this color the instant I saw it on LVR, and bought the biker the day
> it showed up at NAP, but returned due to sizing issues.
> 
> The scarabeo green is a beautiful color that changes depending on the
> light. I've seen the color described elsewhere as chameleon, which is
> a good way to describe it. Depending on the light it looks brilliant olive green,
> greyish green, and almost a lavenderish green. Rather than being a flat
> metallic, it is iridescent. Although the bronze looks attractive, I don't
> think it's an iridescent color-changing bronze.
> 
> I realized after posting however it is not the biker style but rather the hip-
> length button-up. But I would really prefer hip length to cropped anyway.
> I won't have to worry about zippered pockets scratching my manicure
> and can wear delicate silk chiffon blouses or scarves without worrying
> about them snagging on the zip opening of the biker.



Excellent clarification TY!  I wonder why the bronze cost 400 dollars more?  I'm with you about the iridescent green I saw the vest version (in scarabeo) IRL and was mesmerized....


----------



## shopdrop99

susieserb said:


> Aaaaaa it's the catalog link, that's why it's not showing up BG's online link...Interesting sarabero (sp) must be metallic because that's the same term for the green one I'm getting.  I'm also getting in the bronze to compare.



Congrats on your jacket(s)!!  I hope you post pics when you receive them.  Would love to see modeling pics.  Scarabeo looks like a really cool color.


----------



## Daiyuflower

Anyone get the "fitted jacket" from Barneys?  http://www.barneys.com/Fitted-Jacket/501042762,default,pd.html  I'm wondering how it looks


----------



## susieserb

They're on sale with good supplies and OMYGOSH! EXCELLENT PRICES!
http://www.barneys.com/High-Neck-Jacket/501042753,default,pd.html


----------



## susieserb

Daiyuflower said:


> Anyone get the "fitted jacket" from Barneys?  http://www.barneys.com/Fitted-Jacket/501042762,default,pd.html  I'm wondering how it looks



This is more cropped i.e. 19 inches I believe?  ORDER IT and try it on.  If you don't like it you can always return.  GO!


----------



## Daiyuflower

susieserb said:


> This is more cropped i.e. 19 inches I believe?  ORDER IT and try it on.  If you don't like it you can always return.  GO!



I did   I ordered the fitted and the scarabeo and I'll see which one suits me best.


----------



## ScarceNot

Eek I missed my size in the Barney's sale but congrats to those who scooped these up!


----------



## susieserb

Daiyuflower said:


> I did   I ordered the fitted and the scarabeo and I'll see which one suits me best.


----------



## Daiyuflower

Has anyone ordered a RO jacket during a Barneys online sale before?  I heard they are prone to canceling orders.  Has that happened to anyone?


----------



## ScarceNot

I have had Barney's cancel a regular priced RO order.
The size was listed, I ordered, they called my house a couple times,
the order was approved, and then cancelled by Barney's for lack of size.
The size popped up again, and the process completely repeated itself.
No experience on their sale orders, sorry.


----------



## Daiyuflower

ScarceNot said:


> I have had Barney's cancel a regular priced RO order.
> The size was listed, I ordered, they called my house a couple times,
> the order was approved, and then cancelled by Barney's for lack of size.
> The size popped up again, and the process completely repeated itself.
> No experience on their sale orders, sorry.



Yay well my scarabeo jacket has shipped ^_^  So I might not have gotten the fitted jacket...


----------



## Daiyuflower

Got my scarabeo jacket today!  I am in love!  You guys are right about it changing color depending on the light....it's so unique!

I have a question on fitting though--the sleeves seem fine, but it's a bit tight around the shoulders.  I got the size 38 because I normally wear size 0 in all my clothes.  Will it stretch, or is this actually too small for me?


----------



## juneping

Daiyuflower said:


> Got my scarabeo jacket today!  I am in love!  You guys are right about it changing color depending on the light....it's so unique!
> 
> I have a question on fitting though--the sleeves seem fine, but it's a bit tight around the shoulders.  I got the size 38 because I normally wear size 0 in all my clothes.  Will it stretch, or is this actually too small for me?



i think it's the right size for you. i am size 2...and 38 is too tight on me. and shoulder is a little tight but shouldn't be too tight that you feel they are cutting into your armpits.


----------



## ScarceNot

Look who wore it yesterday:

img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/kirstie-alley-looks-great-nyc__oPt.jpg


----------



## juneping

ScarceNot said:


> Look who wore it yesterday:
> 
> img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/kirstie-alley-looks-great-nyc__oPt.jpg


----------



## susieserb

juneping said:


>



In some ways I like this on her (color) but then again I don't?


----------



## ScarceNot

Heigl wore it back in February:
media.onsugar.com/files/2011/02/06/1/636/6360581/c7b0b04cc9a5e768_katherineheigl_0206.jpg
I wonder if Kirstie got hers on sale.

I just got my hip length scarabeo. I was hoping this cut would work better
for me than the biker and had never tried it before. There is more fitting
allowed through the princess seaming in the back. (The biker has just one
center back seam and waist darts.) I love the longer length and the outside
pocket placement is very convenient (sleeves are sewn up...they can't possibly
be two inches deep).

The inside pockets on the biker are a huge selling point for me. On that
model, the inside pockets are oriented so that the opening is at the top.
On the hip-length, the inside pockets open on the vertical, right at center
front. Which feels less secure.

The biggest problem for me in Owens is in the bust. Industry standard is
blocks are built on a B cup. Owens' block must be built on a...is there a
smaller cup size than A?

Dear Mr. Rick Owens:
I am a woman with boobies.
Although your artistic vision does not include me wearing your fine leather
jackets, that will not deter me from continuing to try to find a style that will
fit me. Love ya!

PS juneping thank you for help on the image tags, try as I might I can't
seem to do it properly anymore.


----------



## susieserb

ScarceNot said:


> Heigl wore it back in February:
> media.onsugar.com/files/2011/02/06/1/636/6360581/c7b0b04cc9a5e768_katherineheigl_0206.jpg
> I wonder if Kirstie got hers on sale.
> 
> I just got my hip length scarabeo. I was hoping this cut would work better
> for me than the biker and had never tried it before. There is more fitting
> allowed through the princess seaming in the back. (The biker has just one
> center back seam and waist darts.) I love the longer length and the outside
> pocket placement is very convenient (sleeves are sewn up...they can't possibly
> be two inches deep).
> 
> The inside pockets on the biker are a huge selling point for me. On that
> model, the inside pockets are oriented so that the opening is at the top.
> On the hip-length, the inside pockets open on the vertical, right at center
> front. Which feels less secure.
> 
> The biggest problem for me in Owens is in the bust. Industry standard is
> blocks are built on a B cup. Owens' block must be built on a...is there a
> smaller cup size than A?
> 
> Dear Mr. Rick Owens:
> I am a woman with boobies.
> Although your artistic vision does not include me wearing your fine leather
> jackets, that will not deter me from continuing to try to find a style that will
> fit me. Love ya!
> 
> PS juneping thank you for help on the image tags, try as I might I can't
> seem to do it properly anymore.



Darn it, no pic of Katherine H.  So? Are you going to keep the longer jacket? Will you show a modeling pic?  The two I ordered will be arriving next week.


----------



## juneping

ScarceNot posted the link...

looks very good on her....she got big boobs.


----------



## susieserb

juneping said:


> ScarceNot posted the link...
> 
> looks very good on her....she got big boobs.



I get lost in her face! This jacket is so beautiful on her!


----------



## Suzie

From the waist up she looks fantastic but what is going on with the skirt and boots?


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> From the waist up she looks fantastic but what is going on with the skirt and boots?



I was going to go there and decided not too, LOL.  The jacket is such an oxymoron with her other clothes?

I think KH is very BOHO and doesn't know how to go to _another look_ "all the way"?


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> From the waist up she looks fantastic but what is going on with the skirt and boots?



i didn't see it until you mentioned it. she's very pretty so i missed the slouchy boots..and the cigarette.....


----------



## ScarceNot

susieserb, I want to keep it very much.

I love this color so much I want to wallpaper my house in it and cover
my car in it. (The outside AND the seats.) But anything that can't be
fastened has to go. It's fine in the waist, it's not a weight issue. And the
upper arms aren't tourniquet tight like the last Owens I tried. If I were
an A cup it would fit beautifully. (No offense meant to those that are.)

I wish I had the courage to post a pic, I appreciate those that do.

The jacket looks great on Heigl but it too is too tight in the bust.
All that horizontal puckering in the bust means it's too tight there and
it's a huge red flag to me as a patternmaker that there's no contouring 
at work in the flat pattern.

I spent an inordinate amount of time looking at Owens jackets yesterday
and I don't know why I hadn't taken notice of it before but his leather
jackets in general have a bust-flattening, almost bust-binding appearance.
While this doesn't offend me in principle, it kind of eliminates me from
enjoying wearing his leathers.

Oddly enough, my Yaya Aflalo Vapour fits just fine. Maybe I should
just baste in some inside pockets   <wink>

PS- above, I meant to say that the pocket was sewn up, not the sleeve.


----------



## susieserb

ScarceNot said:


> susieserb, I want to keep it very much.
> 
> I love this color so much I want to wallpaper my house in it and cover
> my car in it. (The outside AND the seats.) But anything that can't be
> fastened has to go. It's fine in the waist, it's not a weight issue. And the
> upper arms aren't tourniquet tight like the last Owens I tried. If I were
> an A cup it would fit beautifully. (No offense meant to those that are.)
> 
> I wish I had the courage to post a pic, I appreciate those that do.
> 
> The jacket looks great on Heigl but it too is too tight in the bust.
> All that horizontal puckering in the bust means it's too tight there and
> it's a huge red flag to me as a patternmaker that there's no contouring
> at work in the flat pattern.
> 
> I spent an inordinate amount of time looking at Owens jackets yesterday
> and I don't know why I hadn't taken notice of it before but his leather
> jackets in general have a bust-flattening, almost bust-binding appearance.
> While this doesn't offend me in principle, it kind of eliminates me from
> enjoying wearing his leathers.
> 
> Oddly enough, my Yaya Aflalo Vapour fits just fine. Maybe I should
> just baste in some inside pockets   <wink>
> 
> PS- above, I meant to say that the pocket was sewn up, not the sleeve.



Your clothes have to benefit you in order for you to feel flattering; we shouldn't accommodate our bodies to fit the outfit but the outfit to fit our bodies.  It's a tough and expensive lesson to learn but such an important one.  Smart girl that your miles ahead with you basic knowledge about clothing and pattern making.  I'm clueless to see how I'll feel about this jacket.  I'm not in dire straights (pardon the pun) to have a RO (since I have three bal jackets); so unless this thing is faboo...it too will be going back.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I agree. KH is beautiful, but that outfit is just NOT rocking the RO-vibe


----------



## dessertpouch

Hello! Was hoping for some help with finding this top: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/63641

I've checked everywhere that I can think of, but cannot seem to find one in my approximate size (US 4-6-ish). If anyone remembers seeing this recently available, then I'd be very grateful for the heads up!


----------



## susieserb

Barney's had this in brown?  If not on line you can call stores?


----------



## Daiyuflower

Did anyone snag a deal at the Outnet today?  They put up gray and black biker jackets for around $1000 each that were here and gone in an instant!  I wish I'd gotten one... T_T


----------



## susieserb

Daiyuflower said:


> Did anyone snag a deal at the Outnet today?  They put up gray and black biker jackets for around $1000 each that were here and gone in an instant!  I wish I'd gotten one... T_T



Whoa! What sizes? and did they have the tails or some seasonal element. IOW were they classics or something else?


----------



## Daiyuflower

susieserb said:


> Whoa! What sizes? and did they have the tails or some seasonal element. IOW were they classics or something else?


 The gray one had laces on the sleeves, no tails and was available in size 40 and 42.  The black one was just the standard black biker, no tails and was available in size 40 :-/  Maybe someone will return one?  *hopes fervently*


----------



## Daiyuflower

Well the black fitted jacket arrived from Barneys today.  I sized up to a 40 and it was too big.  It is also a distressed, scrubby texture that I don't really like anyway.


----------



## susieserb

I should get my 2 hopefully tomorrow....we shall see what we shall see, LOL!


----------



## Daiyuflower

I know I've been spamming this thread ^_^;;  but I'm just so excited!  I think both jackets I purchased from Barneys will be returned...because I just snagged the last size 38 black blistered biker from Luisaviaroma!  They just marked them down an additional 30% too!  Although I like the green, I'm ecstatic about the black, since this is my first RO and I kind of wanted a more classic look.


----------



## juneping

^^congrats!! pls post a pic when you receive it. i am excited for you.


----------



## am2022

wow congrats on the jackets... love love RO!!!


----------



## svenesaes

Hi gals! Does anyone know if the RO biker jackets (blister leather) currently at Net a Porter will go on sale? Their SS11 sale has started but I know they will continue to add new items. I've read elsewhere that NAP rarely discounts the classic black jackets but they seem to have plenty still in stock which do not seem to be moving very fast. 
Thanks for any info!


----------



## juneping

svenesaes said:


> Hi gals! Does anyone know if the RO biker jackets (blister leather) currently at Net a Porter will go on sale? Their SS11 sale has started but I know they will continue to add new items. I've read elsewhere that NAP rarely discounts the classic black jackets but they seem to have plenty still in stock which do not seem to be moving very fast.
> Thanks for any info!



i believe those would go on sale....hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## purseinsanity

susieserb said:


> I finally plowed through this whole thread (and it took me forever to find it) but thanks to the new search feature it wasn't too difficult.
> 
> I'm done with Bal jackets...not to say I don't love them I do but I really wanted a different vibe and in a "color" so I'm excited to get the scarab green RO from Barney's.
> 
> Purse your RO's a simply divine.



  Thank you love!


----------



## purseinsanity

lovemysavior said:


> I loooooove your jackets. It is my dream to own one some day



:kiss:  Thank you so much!


----------



## mavsun

I was so lucky to snag this metallic leather jacket from Barney's sale. Love love it. RO jacket is just addictive. I want more. LOL.


----------



## juneping

^^congrats!! lovely color!!


----------



## mavsun

juneping said:


> ^^congrats!! lovely color!!



thanks sweetie.


----------



## pinknyanko

just bought the metallic green from NAP's sale. i hope it fits all right ~_~ ... it'll be my 2nd RO


----------



## dessertpouch

My Nordstrom SA has several pieces (Rick Owens and Rick Owens Lillies) for 40-60% off in limited sizes. Apparently they will be sent out from that location and will not be available after close today.

PM for details if interested.


----------



## dessertpouch

^ Nevermind. I guess she's unable to locate the one-off's


----------



## am2022

ladies... any new pics to share?
Im torn between another rick owens versus balenciaga as my next jacket..
really want a fitted one this time -  as i already have pretty spacious balenciaga tempete in 40 and a rick owens black blistered in size 40!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

I'll hopefully have new pics to share soon, if the mailman decides to hurry up!






polyvore

I'm really nervous about my first RO leather jacket purchase, I bought it on eBay and I think it looked authentic, it has a RY zipper, but my main concern is that it'll be too small! I've been going through this thread and the more I read the more worried I become.


----------



## juneping

GlassOrganelle said:


> I'll hopefully have new pics to share soon, if the mailman decides to hurry up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polyvore
> 
> I'm really nervous about my first RO leather jacket purchase, I bought it on eBay and I think it looked authentic, it has a RY zipper, but my main concern is that it'll be too small! I've been going through this thread and the more I read the more worried I become.


this is so cool!!


----------



## Suzie

When I was recently in the US, I tried to get a black biker jacket on sale but they were all gone so I will have to stalk ebay.


----------



## am2022

ooh.. love it .. please do pics once you get it!



GlassOrganelle said:


> I'll hopefully have new pics to share soon, if the mailman decides to hurry up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polyvore
> 
> I'm really nervous about my first RO leather jacket purchase, I bought it on eBay and I think it looked authentic, it has a RY zipper, but my main concern is that it'll be too small! I've been going through this thread and the more I read the more worried I become.


----------



## am2022

Sorry to hear that Suzie... no worries... come barney's sale and nordstrom sale, you have another chance again!



Suzie said:


> When I was recently in the US, I tried to get a black biker jacket on sale but they were all gone so I will have to stalk ebay.


----------



## am2022

How about any pics of the metallic green color? would love to see those!


----------



## Suzie

amacasa said:


> Sorry to hear that Suzie... no worries... come barney's sale and nordstrom sale, you have another chance again!


 
They have just been on sale, haven't they? I even went to the RO store in NYC, they had a size 40 gorgeous lambskin 1/2 price but it was too small for me.


----------



## am2022

sorry suzie.. iwas meaning the next sales.. those start early december.. good luck!


Suzie said:


> They have just been on sale, haven't they? I even went to the RO store in NYC, they had a size 40 gorgeous lambskin 1/2 price but it was too small for me.


----------



## am2022

hi there.. eyeing the metallic jacket as well.. either green or bronze...
how did you like yours and how was the sizing????

Please post pics!!



susieserb said:


> ? I clicked on the link? Still nothing?


----------



## susieserb

amacasa said:


> hi there.. eyeing the metallic jacket as well.. either green or bronze...
> how did you like yours and how was the sizing????
> 
> Please post pics!!



I loved the color (I had both colors sent to me) but the fit....not at all.  The arms are really tight and the body is very boxy and loose.  I found this years RO jacket's cut/design to be flawed, past years were better.  JMHO?


----------



## am2022

so did you have to send them back then?

so , you didn't keep either?  thanks susie for your help.
that's too bad then... was hoping i could snag the bronze one to use for evening over cocktail dresses as the darker leather jacket seems too harsh over chiffons and silk pants?





susieserb said:


> I loved the color (I had both colors sent to me) but the fit....not at all. The arms are really tight and the body is very boxy and loose. I found this years RO jacket's cut/design to be flawed, past years were better. JMHO?


----------



## susieserb

amacasa said:


> so did you have to send them back then?
> 
> so , you didn't keep either?  thanks susie for your help.
> that's too bad then... was hoping i could snag the bronze one to use for evening over cocktail dresses as the darker leather jacket seems too harsh over chiffons and silk pants?



Yes I did send them back to the SF Barney's.  A Nancy was my SA in designer clothes.  I wanted the metallics for the EXACT same reason and was truly bummed out when they did not work the way I wanted them to.


----------



## am2022

alright susie... let me then order the bronze and see if it really fits fugly...
  might as well take pics to compare with my black rick owens for comparison!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> alright susie... let me then order the bronze and see if it really fits fugly...
> might as well take pics to compare with my black rick owens for comparison!



i look forward to seeing the pix.


----------



## Suzie

I thought I would put this listing here and if anyone could help me authenticate that would be great.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320732229734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> I thought I would put this listing here and if anyone could help me authenticate that would be great.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320732229734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



it hangs right...so i think it's authentic but i think you need to ask the seller to send you a blow up of the "rick owen" stitch logo clearly. i think that's how people tell from the fake. the zipper looks good. i'd wait for others to chime in.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks juneping, I will ask for the extra pic.


----------



## am2022

wow very good price on this...
i agree we need close up pics of the tags as well as the whole rick owens stitching on the jacket.


----------



## Suzie

amacasa, she is going to send me a close up picture of the stitching tomorrow. Which tags do you mean, it is a used jacket so she does not have any tags?


----------



## am2022

i see... rick owens jacket come with at least  3hanging tags, - one thats long and wooden, one that describes, size,color and type of leather with size and another paper tag...

hmmmm.  i guess the rick owens stitching, the barneys receipt... sometimes barneys come with the item number as well and you can look it up online..

just extra close up pics and post it here..
or whatever pics of the auction so other experts can chime in here.
good luck suzie!



Suzie said:


> amacasa, she is going to send me a close up picture of the stitching tomorrow. Which tags do you mean, it is a used jacket so she does not have any tags?


----------



## demicouture

suzie,
i own quite a few RO leather jackets and this looks totally fine to me.
also wanted to add that not all stores leave all the tags on the garments as they are very cumbersome.
let us know if you get it!!


----------



## juneping

i think i had all the tags...but i can't find them anymore. i threw them away. i recalled one image was very disturbing...that RO had a gun/rifle? in his hand and was shotting himself in his mouth. boy....it was so bloody. had no intention to keep it.


----------



## Suzie

demicouture said:


> suzie,
> i own quite a few RO leather jackets and this looks totally fine to me.
> also wanted to add that not all stores leave all the tags on the garments as they are very cumbersome.
> let us know if you get it!!


 
Will do, I actually tried one (current season) on in the store when I was in NYC and the 42 is my size (was too expensive though at around $2600 or there abouts) but they are more or less cardigan style so I am sure it can be worn a touch larger. Thoughts on that anyone?


----------



## Suzie

juneping said:


> i think i had all the tags...but i can't find them anymore. i threw them away. i recalled one image was very disturbing...that RO had a gun/rifle? in his hand and was shotting himself in his mouth. boy....it was so bloody. had no intention to keep it.


That is a little ghoulish even for Morticia!!


----------



## am2022

Lol!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

IT ARRIVED  I'll hopefully get better photos soon, but I'm too excited now to do that  It's thin blistered (?) leather sleeves with thick gummy type leather body. So awesome. I was afraid it would be too small. It is an IT38. I normally wear a 2-4 up top and this is great. Can anyone help me find what season it's from?

*just for my peace of mind and before I close the PP dispute (it took ages to get here), were there any fakes made of this style?*


----------



## juneping

GlassOrganelle said:


> IT ARRIVED  I'll hopefully get better photos soon, but I'm too excited now to do that  It's thin blistered (?) leather sleeves with thick gummy type leather body. So awesome. I was afraid it would be too small. It is an IT38. I normally wear a 2-4 up top and this is great. Can anyone help me find what season it's from?
> 
> *just for my peace of mind and before I close the PP dispute (it took ages to get here), *were there any fakes made of this style?**



i believe so. and most of them are really well made...you can post the stitches-logo in side and we can take a look. and the zipper as well. pls make sure the pic is clear and the jacket is laid flat when you take the pic. 

and it's such a statement piece, you'll get a lot of attention.


----------



## GlassOrganelle

OH gosh... I just closed it and left feedback! It's pre-owned. Now I'm not so sure I want to know >.< It's night right now and my camera has lighting issues even during the day, but here are the photos that were posted on ebay. I'm not sure if they're clear/close enough though. Thank you anyway!


----------



## juneping

GlassOrganelle said:


> OH gosh... I just closed it and left feedback! It's pre-owned. Now I'm not so sure I want to know >.< It's night right now and my camera has lighting issues even during the day, but here are the photos that were posted on ebay. I'm not sure if they're clear/close enough though. Thank you anyway!



the zipper is good. but the stitches is not contrast enough...i can't see the detail. can u take a another one? sorry....i have my jacket on my lap to compare now...
and if the zipper is good...i think the whole thing is real...so don't freak out.


----------



## juneping

i got this from outnet...so you can compare.


----------



## GlassOrganelle

I cannot seem to get a proper photo, I'm terribly sorry if this isn't good enough. Flash= too bright. No flash=too dark. Thank you so much for trying anyway, I appreciate it ! I also included the stitching for the lining where the arm meets the body.



 




*edit thank you for the photo! They seem to look pretty similar, as far as I can tell *phew*


----------



## juneping

GlassOrganelle said:


> I cannot seem to get a proper photo, I'm terribly sorry if this isn't good enough. Flash= too bright. No flash=too dark. Thank you so much for trying anyway, I appreciate it ! I also included the stitching for the lining where the arm meets the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit thank you for the photo! They seem to look pretty similar, as far as I can tell *phew*


i posted mine...so you can compare...sorry i can't tell by your photos.....


----------



## GlassOrganelle

Not a problem, I never seem to be able to get a good photo with my camera. Thank you very much for trying!

I also just picked up quite a few RO things from The Outnet sale. Was anyone else as lucky to snatch up something good before it sold out?


----------



## Suzie

Amazing jacket GlassOrganelle, you will turn heads wearing that one.

Unfortunately, I missed out on the one on ebay, it was used and went for US$1915, more than the BIN!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

Thank you! I love how dramatic the sleeves are! Although I'm almost too scared to wear it out and ruin it 

I'm sorry to hear you missed out, it is a really nice jacket :/. But it's hilarious to see how the winning price can turn out like that sometimes. Plus for a used jacket that price is a lot higher than I would expect/want to pay for a jacket, beautiful or otherwise!


----------



## Suzie

^You must wear it out, if I were that tiny I would.

Yes, that was way too much for a used jacket, well for me to pay anyhow.


----------



## Suzie

ladies, I need your help again about this one on ebay, I would post on the authenticate section but in the wardrobe section no-one ever replies.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RICK-OWE...45?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20bbaec9a1


----------



## am2022

suzie, this one looks very good to me...
ive always liked centurymom's items.. i think she sells fab things...
again, the stitching will probably need a close up!  i will recheck if you need more pics!


----------



## Suzie

^Thanks I will ask her for a close up of the stitching.


----------



## demicouture

Suzie,
that looks like a really good deal as the classic biker in blister and in black never goes on sale!!!


----------



## Suzie

^Thank you, It has a way to go though so I am sure the price will climb up but it is my size so I hope I am lucky to win this one.


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> ^Thank you, It has a way to go though so I am sure the price will climb up but it is my size so I hope I am lucky to win this one.



gezzz...5 more days to wait. i really hope you'll get this jacket. 
i did some math...the orig is about 2500...usually it's about 30% off on the bay...so the target price would be 1750. the jacket is new. like the other poster said...classic and black are hard to come by...GL bidding!!


----------



## Suzie

juneping said:


> gezzz...5 more days to wait. i really hope you'll get this jacket.
> i did some math...the orig is about 2500...usually it's about 30% off on the bay...so the target price would be 1750. the jacket is new. like the other poster said...classic and black are hard to come by...GL bidding!!


 
I know juneping, it is such a long wait. I hope you are right about the price, I had my eye on one the other day and it went for overb$1900 and it was used! Maybe because it had those things that stick out on the sleeves (not sure what to call them)?
Cross your fingers for me ladies. I am determined to have one.


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> I know juneping, it is such a long wait. I hope you are right about the price, I had my eye on one the other day and it went for overb$1900 and it was used! Maybe because it had those things that stick out on the sleeves (not sure what to call them)?
> Cross your fingers for me ladies. I am determined to have one.



i thought i saw that one on some online site for a slightly cheaper price but it was in gray not black. that's the thing about auction...you'll never know. but i don't like that string weaving along the sleeves...too much going on.

there's a tip for bidding. try to hold off until the last minute or two and make sure you computer is fast enough. when you bid...type your highest bid price and hit confirm. so if your highest price is 1750. you can type 1750.1 or something like that. it works better at the last minute...b/c some bidders will bid against others until they win. which means you'll have to sit there and counting the minutes literally.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks for the tips juneping. I saw grey also but black it what I want. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Suzie

I won the auction, can't wait till my jacket comes.


----------



## am2022

Oh wow suzie such a good deal!!! Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## juneping

Wow, congrats!! Pls post some mod pix!!


----------



## Suzie

Well the jacket arrived today and I love it. I initially wanted the soft lamb style one but when I was in the US they had all sold out.
This is the blistered style one but it is very soft. I have compared all of the stitching and zipper photos on here as well as the tags and it is authentic and size 42 is perfect.
Sorry, I have no-one around at present to take modelling photos.
One question though, how do you know from the numbers on the white tag (inside the pocket) what season the jacket is from?


----------



## svenesaes

Congratulations Suzie! Sounds like you got a great deal!

Can you or anyone else here help me with a compare/contrast between the blistered vs regular lambskin leathers? In terms of overall look, feel, drape, thickness, etc? Is one preferable to the other or is the difference really negligable? I'm debating between the SS11 blistered vs AW11 regular leathers and having a hard time deciding.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Suzie

^I am no expert as I just got mine but there would be some ladies here that have both.


----------



## juneping

svenesaes said:


> Congratulations Suzie! Sounds like you got a great deal!
> 
> Can you or anyone else here help me with a compare/contrast between the blistered vs regular lambskin leathers? In terms of overall look, feel, drape, thickness, etc? Is one preferable to the other or is the difference really negligable? I'm debating between the SS11 blistered vs AW11 regular leathers and having a hard time deciding.
> Thanks for any info!



i'd get the regular leather...i don't have a blistered and haven't really paid attention to it. but i think i've read it somewhere that the leather is thinner and more broken in??
when i buy high ticket item like that...i always try to stick to the basis and the more original concept.


----------



## am2022

there is regular, there is blistered, then there is washed look.
to be honest with you, what i got was mentioned blistered.. but when it arrived, i think its more washed look.

i guess im not being much help here.

But i know blistered will be thin and really have areas that's purposely thinned/ destroyed leather ?

hope others can post pics.


----------



## svenesaes

I should clarify; I've actually tried on the blistered version and liked it. The leather drapes nicely and has a matte quality. The only thing I didn't love though I could live with it, were the focal areas that were more "distressed" than the surrounding areas. Again, not a huge deal. 
But...I haven't see the regular leather in person and am wondering if I should hold out for the "classic" version. At least in photos, it looks slightly shinier and thicker, maybe gives off a bit more of a formal or classic as opposed to casual vibe. I am probably thinking too much about this and just need to try one on in person. Anyhow, thanks for the responses!


----------



## juneping

svenesaes said:


> I should clarify; I've actually tried on the blistered version and liked it. The leather drapes nicely and has a matte quality. The only thing I didn't love though I could live with it, were the focal areas that were more "distressed" than the surrounding areas. Again, not a huge deal.
> But...I haven't see the regular leather in person and am wondering if I should hold out for the "classic" version. At least in photos, it looks slightly shinier and thicker, maybe gives off a bit more of a formal or classic as opposed to casual vibe. I am probably thinking too much about this and just need to try one on in person. Anyhow, thanks for the responses!



well...when you see those kinds of leather new...i have to agreed the regular leather could be a little stiff. actually mine is bit stiff still.
one time i was walking on the street, i saw this girl's leather jacket, can't tell the brand, the leather was very broken in and very thin....so after i saw hers....i kept that in mind that i wanted something thicker...i don't really like leather that are super broken in...i guess it has to do w/ my personal preference. it's so expensive....so take your time and look...and GL getting your fav jacket.


----------



## wenzin

ohhh rick owens are the best!!!! they make awesome leather jackets!


----------



## tonkamama

Dear ....  what you ladies think about this jacket?  It is called smooth bomber leather jacket.  What year it is?  Does anyone has this style and can share fitting experience with me?  TIA.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Dear ....  what you ladies think about this jacket?  It is called smooth bomber leather jacket.  What year it is?  Does anyone has this style and can share fitting experience with me?  TIA.



i have one and got it in 2010 or 2009?? it's a couple of seasons (years) ago at least...BUT i think bomber jacket is making a come back....
for the motorcycle one i wear size 40 and this bomber style, it's the bronze color in calfskin, i got the size 42 which was the only size left on outnet. i could go a size smaller but calf skin is not that soft but after i wore it few times, the leather started getting softer. but i do love the fact that i can wear a sweater underneath. HTH.
i like the one you posted....as long as it looks good on you, go for it.


----------



## tonkamama

*juneping ~* thank you so much.  I actually ordered one size smaller from a well known retailer this afternoon (item is one the way to me), but came home found it on xBay for 35% less .  Altho I am not so sure about the authenticity of the xBay item but I am pretty sure it is for real cus they are so much a like (same color same material)!!

Could this means RO is re-producing this line again in the same color batch?  Why am I seeing lower pricing form this xBay seller??


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~* thank you so much.  I actually ordered one size smaller from a well known retailer this afternoon (item is one the way to me), but came home found it on xBay for 35% less .  Altho I am not so sure about the authenticity of the xBay item but I am pretty sure it is for real cus they are so much a like (same color same material)!!
> 
> Could this means RO is re-producing this line again in the same color batch?  Why am I seeing lower pricing form this xBay seller??



reproducing the same line is quite common i supposed. lower pricing on ebay...i really don't know. i don't know how they got a hold of the merchandises. but i've seen some power sellers have chanel and stuff and am sure they sell authentic designer items...so..


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> reproducing the same line is quite common i supposed. lower pricing on ebay...i really don't know. i don't know how they got a hold of the merchandises. but i've seen some power sellers have chanel and stuff and am sure they sell authentic designer items...so..


Very interesting about xBay world... thank you for your advise.

I tried on size 40 and it was fitted but little roomy around chest area.  My SA ordered a size 38 so that I can try while she is holding the size 40 just in case size 38 is too tight.  By what you were suggesting, size 38 should be a good fit for me...  

Now, they are getting another style similar to this (see pic one)...  I wonder should I get this one or keep the bomber style?  So hard to decide... or order both?!

Please help me decide....


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Very interesting about xBay world... thank you for your advise.
> 
> I tried on size 40 and it was fitted but little roomy around chest area.  My SA ordered a size 38 so that I can try while she is holding the size 40 just in case size 38 is too tight.  By what you were suggesting, size 38 should be a good fit for me...
> 
> Now, they are getting another style similar to this (see pic one)...  I wonder should I get this one or keep the bomber style?  So hard to decide... or order both?!
> 
> Please help me decide....



order both and post mod pix and decide.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> order both and post mod pix and decide.


That is exactly what I am thinking...  haha... but which one I should get as my 1st RO jacket if I want to limit myself to just one RO jacket this time?  

Bomber is on the way and the black color one has not been released to store yet but anytime soon.  I told my SA exactly what you suggested.... she will call me when the black one comes in....


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> That is exactly what I am thinking...  haha... but which one I should get as my 1st RO jacket if I want to limit myself to just one RO jacket this time?
> 
> Bomber is on the way and the black color one has not been released to store yet but anytime soon.  I told my SA exactly what you suggested.... she will call me when the black one comes in....



if you can only keep one...the black one is such a statement piece. but it also needs to go with your personal style. the bomber jacket is more subtle and suits most styles. i think you'll know when it's on you.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> reproducing the same line is quite common i supposed. lower pricing on ebay...i really don't know. i don't know how they got a hold of the merchandises. but i've seen some power sellers have chanel and stuff and am sure they sell authentic designer items...so..


*Juneping... * I would like to clarify the one I saw on xBay was not the same one and it was an older version&#8230;  sorry for the confusion....


----------



## am2022

tonka..both look good and are different so will serve diff purpose.
i agree with june.. order both and post pics..  that way , its more fun ...
i love mod pics..
RO jackets are very fitted in the arms which makes it more feminine looking ..  vs bal jacket ...  i have both and like them both.

i actually like the bomber style for more laid back look but don't own it.
good luck again and can't wait for pics!!!
im sure you will look good in both!

BTW, june, why don't you post mod pics of your RO???  i would like to see!!!


----------



## juneping

*amacasa *- i'll try if the weather is cooler towards the end of the week...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping... * I would like to clarify the one I saw on xBay was not the same one and it was an older version  sorry for the confusion....



i think they are similar...usually there's some diff in terms of the leather, length in the body and sleeves...


----------



## am2022

wonderful.. can't wait.

Your mod pics on the "post your outfit" i just saw today --- some legs you got there girl! 



juneping said:


> *amacasa *- i'll try if the weather is cooler towards the end of the week...


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> tonka..both look good and are different so will serve diff purpose.
> i agree with june.. order both and post pics..  that way , its more fun ...
> i love mod pics..
> RO jackets are very fitted in the arms which makes it more feminine looking ..  vs bal jacket ...  i have both and like them both.
> 
> i actually like the bomber style for more laid back look but don't own it.
> good luck again and can't wait for pics!!!
> im sure you will look good in both!
> 
> BTW, june, why don't you post mod pics of your RO???  i would like to see!!!


amacasa ~Thank you & I love all your RO & Bal jackets!!  

Ok..  I will post pic, probably one at a time since the other style (blk one) is not available yet, probably by next week (end of Aug).  I am not too sure the texture of the leather will find out.  

Bomber will arrive Wed...  I will post pic of my Burberry prorsum biker jacket too since the "other ~ blk" style & Burberry has some similar detail in the back of the jacket.... of course, Burberry has stronger rocker feel to it.  

I've also purchased a classic black "Blister washed leather" from NM the past weekend....size 38 was a little bit tight on me and short (zip-up position), I prefer a little longer, I need to exchange it for a size 40 in this particular style (if NM still has size 40).  I want it to be able to wear something light underneath and still breathing...  

Right now.  I thought it will be nice to get a classic style in RO as my 1st.....but my inner voice telling to get something fun... such hard decision to make


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> wonderful.. can't wait.
> 
> Your mod pics on the "post your outfit" i just saw today --- some legs you got there girl!



 thanks!!.....that's the magic of heels...


----------



## tonkamama

*My RO F/W 2011 bomber in dark dust has finally arrived this afternoon... to my surprised I do love the dark grey color & texture however I am not too crazy about the style on me when it is "un-zip" ... it is a bit harder for my figure to carry the style (If you know what I mean..).  I do love it when it is all zip-up tho...the dark dust goes so well with my Bal anthracite SGH part time.  Therefore I may return this and exchange it for a different style which is not available yet.   * 

*Sorry for the picture quality of my modeling pic as I took these photos without flash.    *


----------



## tonkamama

*This is the size 38 classic black "Blister washed leather" from NM which I feel it is a bit small on me...  what do you ladies think??*






*I am hoping to wear something thicker than a tank top underneath, right now I am just wearing a vince tank top (boots are IM taupe dicker) ....*


----------



## am2022

Tonka   love love both!!


----------



## juneping

i thought the size is fine...they both look good on you. but i like the biker style better....


----------



## tonkamama

*Sorry it is not RO but do allow me...here comes my Burberry prorsum leather biker jacket!! Alto it is not an everyday leather jacket, I just love that rocker feel which reflects my inner soul..  hehe 

Ok, I am going to return the bomber jacket and exchange it for another style which has similar bottom detail to the Burberry (pls refer to the last pic), this time I want the RO in dark dust.  What do you ladies think??  Any comments??    
*


----------



## juneping

^^i am sorry...i don't like it. there's too much going on. the jacket is short but there's a belt....i felt the bal jacket would look similar but the design is a lot more simpler and cleaner.


----------



## am2022

wow... the burberry is really nice...
i agree with june ... keep the biker rick owens and the burberry one.
the burberry has the quilted effect that's similar to the balenciaga one yet has fitted arms hence more feminine looking...

love love both!!!
i was driving a while ago and typed a small statement .. now that im home im able to elaborate more.

this burberry also reminds me of the celine moto jacket that ive looked everywhere for.. but nowhere to be found!!!

i just got a veda brown moto jacket as i needed a brownish one.
i returned the Rick owens bronze moto jacket to bergdorfs as it was too small - size 38..   im a true size 40 in Owens.


----------



## kat99

tonkamama said:


> *This is the size 38 classic black "Blister washed leather" from NM which I feel it is a bit small on me...  what do you ladies think??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am hoping to wear something thicker than a tank top underneath, right now I am just wearing a vince tank top (boots are IM taupe dicker) ....*




Sigh...I LOVE this jacket on you...I don't know if I will ever get tired of looking at this jacket..


----------



## am2022

june.. not liking the burberry? 
i think the belt is cute for a change... its over the top i know.. but with tonka's figure, she can rock it!!!
the celine one doesn't have a belt... that's what i need as i don't have tonka's waist


----------



## am2022

tonka - you are jacket sisters with Taylor tomassi hill!


----------



## am2022

and more pics
Jacket:  burberry
Skirt: Christopher Kane
Clutch:  Celine
Shoes: 
the Marant gwens -


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> june.. not liking the burberry?
> i think the belt is cute for a change... its over the top i know.. but with tonka's figure, she can rock it!!!
> the celine one doesn't have a belt... that's what i need as i don't have tonka's waist



no doubt tonka's figure is great...but for that jacket....mn....it's really not my cup of tea. but tonka should keep it and rock it if she likes it.


----------



## am2022

wait till you see my vintage quilted moto jacket... it is really over the top.. haha...  i haven't worn it.. as i feel i need a real bike if i wear it.. Lol!




juneping said:


> no doubt tonka's figure is great...but for that jacket....mn....it's really not my cup of tea. but tonka should keep it and rock it if she likes it.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> wait till you see my vintage quilted moto jacket... it is really over the top.. haha...  i haven't worn it.. as i feel i need a real bike if i wear it.. Lol!



i would love to see it.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> june.. not liking the burberry?
> i think the belt is cute for a change... its over the top i know.. but with tonka's figure, she can rock it!!!
> the celine one doesn't have a belt... that's what i need as i don't have tonka's waist


Oh my dear...thank you so much for your kind compliment.    I am glad you like my Burberry biker jacket, it is a "conversational" piece, then again I often dress up based on my own "IMAGINARY" world, life is too short not to have fun ...  

I have few European pieces now are "vintage", one dress by the name of "Claude Montana Pairs", still beautiful and in style  and few from ESCADE back in the days....  when I have more time I will post pictures in one of the vintage thread.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> no doubt tonka's figure is great...but for that jacket....mn....it's really not my cup of tea. but tonka should keep it and rock it if she likes it.


*Dear Juneping ~* I totally agree with you, I think the Burberry biker jacket has too much going on in the front (& the back too ).  But the sale price was just too good to walk away from it, so I took up the challenge... 

I will pair it with just pairs of ripped jeans or over a piece girly dress... I do love this piece and it is a keeper for me...  

I am kinda shy so I let my outfits speak for me...


----------



## juneping

tonka, pls post some mod pix here...tho it's not RO but still...one or two wouldn't hurt...


----------



## tonkamama

kat99 said:


> Sigh...I LOVE this jacket on you...I don't know if I will ever get tired of looking at this jacket..


*Kay99 ~* thank you...  I love the classic style, I love how it "flows" on me....  it is for sure a keeper for me.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> this burberry also reminds me of the *celine moto jacket* that ive looked everywhere for.. but nowhere to be found!!!
> 
> i just got a *veda brown moto jacket* as i needed a brownish one.
> i returned the Rick owens bronze moto jacket to bergdorfs as it was too small - size 38..   im a true size 40 in Owens.



*Is this the celine moto jacket you been looking for?  I saw one today @ Nordstrom .

Love love veda!!  Please post mod picture!!!*


----------



## juneping

^^i actually like this one better...the line is cleaner and simpler.....


----------



## am2022

oh no tonka...  you saw one... im in trouble.
how much was it?

this must be the 2011 version.. as the one i have in mind was from 2010 collection

but still.. im interested in seeing how it fits..



tonkamama said:


> *Is this the celine moto jacket you been looking for?  I saw one today @ Nordstrom .
> 
> Love love veda!!  Please post mod picture!!!*


----------



## am2022

here is the 2010 celine jacket
this one has wool in the body and leather on the sleeves.
there is one that's also full leather


----------



## lovely64

That Celine jacket is gorgeous, I´ve always liked it.

Love all your RO pieces, I´m a big fan of his, especially his cardigans and leather jackets


----------



## am2022

hi lovely... show us some mod pics of RO dear..
we would love that.

i always remember you as the owner of the bal anis city that ended up in australia , which i ended up buying 3 years ago... ive sold her since then.. but brings back memories...

Now im off to hunting my first H kelly for the past 10 months.. not much success..



lovely64 said:


> That Celine jacket is gorgeous, I´ve always liked it.
> 
> Love all your RO pieces, I´m a big fan of his, especially his cardigans and leather jackets


----------



## Suzie

amacasa said:


> here is the 2010 celine jacket
> this one has wool in the body and leather on the sleeves.
> there is one that's also full leather


 She was sitting in front of me on a flight last year and she was wearing a grey Rick Owens jacket.


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> hi lovely... show us some mod pics of RO dear..
> we would love that.
> 
> i always remember you as the owner of the bal anis city that ended up in australia , which i ended up buying 3 years ago... ive sold her since then.. but brings back memories...
> 
> Now im off to hunting my first H kelly for the past 10 months.. not much success..


 Ohh, I didn´t remember you were the buyer of my Anis It´s strange where our bags end up! (it was done via ebay if anyone wonders)

Good luck for your Kelly hunt, I´ll keep an eye out if you give me the specs.

I love love OZ, it´s my fav country in the whole world! I need to visit again soon.


----------



## am2022

...actually i bought it from the person in Australia who then i asked where the bag came from.. she goes.. its this lovely something from TPF...  then i researched and PMed you here...

Lol!!!.  Its amazing how one handbag gets passed on several times..

It was easy to track the bal anis as it was an unusual color.. 
very pretty leather as well - thick and chewy..

Okay- going back to the H. kelly - i think i want to go with a BBK with either GHW or PHW in a 32 cm.

and maybe a 32 or 35 cm gold clemence kelly versus birkin.
and 3rd will be something in havane/ cafe/ ebene - big toss as to what brown bag : i want it in GHW and could be a lindy, kelly or birkin...

Im really not leaning towards the birkin as i want something more than handheld esp when i travel...  

any help will be wonderful... ive been searching for at least 10 months now 

I just want 2 - 3 classic colors then I want to be done.. don't want to go down that slippery slope.

I haven't been to australia ... but heard its beautiful!


lovely64 said:


> Ohh, I didn´t remember you were the buyer of my Anis It´s strange where our bags end up! (it was done via ebay if anyone wonders)
> 
> Good luck for your Kelly hunt, I´ll keep an eye out if you give me the specs.
> 
> I love love OZ, it´s my fav country in the whole world! I need to visit again soon.


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> ...actually i bought it from the person in Australia who then i asked where the bag came from.. she goes.. its this lovely something from TPF... then i researched and PMed you here...
> 
> Lol!!!. Its amazing how one handbag gets passed on several times..
> 
> It was easy to track the bal anis as it was an unusual color..
> very pretty leather as well - thick and chewy..
> 
> Okay- going back to the H. kelly - i think i want to go with a BBK with either GHW or PHW in a 32 cm.
> 
> and maybe a 32 or 35 cm gold clemence kelly versus birkin.
> and 3rd will be something in havane/ cafe/ ebene - big toss as to what brown bag : i want it in GHW and could be a lindy, kelly or birkin...
> 
> Im really not leaning towards the birkin as i want something more than handheld esp when i travel...
> 
> any help will be wonderful... ive been searching for at least 10 months now
> 
> I just want 2 - 3 classic colors then I want to be done.. don't want to go down that slippery slope.
> 
> I haven't been to australia ... but heard its beautiful!


 Aha, that explains me not remembering you I assumed you were from Australia, sorry!

Oh, you think you won´t be heading down the slippery slope after a few H bags? Thinks again It´s a one way street with no turning back, LOL!

If I were to buy my first H bag I would pick a leather that was sturdy, ie. togo or clemence or something, not box. I don´t have any Kellys but if I were to get one it would be a 35 or 40. I like big bags. A 35 Gold Clemence sounds like a great first bag. Have you been able to try any on in real life?


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Okay- going back to the H. kelly - i think i want to go with a BBK with either GHW or PHW in a 32 cm.
> 
> and maybe a 32 or 35 cm gold clemence kelly versus birkin.
> and 3rd will be something in havane/ cafe/ ebene - big toss as to what brown bag : i want it in GHW and could be a lindy, kelly or birkin...
> 
> Im really not leaning towards the birkin as i want something more than handheld esp when i travel...
> 
> any help will be wonderful... ive been searching for at least 10 months now
> 
> I just want 2 - 3 classic colors then I want to be done.. don't want to go down that slippery slope.


Yeah I been searching for my Birkin since last year .  I am kicking myself now for not getting the black one with GW last summer thinking it looks like a Doctor's medicine bag and I wanted a "color" one (Bikrin lovers please don't hate me..).  I am not a regular H customer (only bought a pair of shoes before), I couldn't even get SA to call me when new inventory comes in and I am like 50 miles away from the boutique.... 

Well long story short, I sort of give up the idea of owning a Birkin ...  who knows maybe I will get lucky running into one pretty soon.

B*TW...  the celine moto jacket I think it is like in the $3K+ range.  Next time I go there I will double check the $ for you.*


----------



## tonkamama

I went back to NM today, exchanged my RO jacket to size 40 which I prefer how it fits on me...  glad I went back.  

Spy shot of huge RO inventory ~ 






size 40


----------



## Suzie

It looks great on you!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

wow I haven't been in a Neiman Marcus in ages, that RO section looks amazing. so jealous!


----------



## juneping

amacasa, this is for you...


----------



## am2022

June love love it!!! And the marni shoes as well!!!
Can't wait for the dana!!! You will rock those !!

Tonka - congrats on getting the size you are happier with!!! Thanks for nm spy pics as well!!! That's a pretty good size of Rick Owens stock!


You and June wear your jackets well!!!

Suzie ... We are waiting for your mod pics !!


----------



## juneping

*amacasa,*

thanks!! i seriously want to wear those marni out on the street...but afraid of fall and make an a** of myself...


----------



## Suzie

amacasa said:


> June love love it!!! And the marni shoes as well!!!
> Can't wait for the dana!!! You will rock those !!
> 
> Tonka - congrats on getting the size you are happier with!!! Thanks for nm spy pics as well!!! That's a pretty good size of Rick Owens stock!
> 
> 
> You and June wear your jackets well!!!
> 
> Suzie ... We are waiting for your mod pics !!


 
How can I put a pic up of my old body when I just saw juneping's pic, who is gorgeous, tiny and young?


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> How can I put a pic up of my old body when I just saw juneping's pic, who is gorgeous, tiny and young?



*suzie,
*
you are too kind. we all are too hard on ourselves....i've never seen myself that way...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> amacasa, this is for you...


*June ~ you are "hot"!!!*


----------



## tonkamama

Suzie said:


> I won the auction, can't wait till my jacket comes.


*Suzie dear ~* thank you for commenting on my RO jacket.  I am so glad after a long wait...  you finally found your favorite RO ...  congrats to you too!!!


----------



## Suzie

tonkamama said:


> *Suzie dear ~* thank you for commenting on my RO jacket.  I am so glad after a long wait...  you finally found your favorite RO ...  congrats to you too!!!


 
Thank you.


----------



## MissCouturable

Hi all,

I wanted to buy a Rick Owens jacket but do not know if this one is fake or not.. Can you please help me out?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rick-Owens-...&ps=63&clkid=2422255066693210162#ht_500wt_922


----------



## juneping

MissCouturable said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to buy a Rick Owens jacket but do not know if this one is fake or not.. Can you please help me out?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rick-Owens-...&ps=63&clkid=2422255066693210162#ht_500wt_922



i think you need to ask the seller to send you a blow up picture of the zipper and the stitching. the seller did have a stitching picture but it was from a weird angle, very hard to tell.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *June ~ you are "hot"!!!*



oh *tonka*, that's so sweet, thanks!!


----------



## Jaded81

You look HOT!!! Those legs! 

I am considering getting  jacket myself but am not sure of the sizing.If you don't mind, could you share your height, weight, usual size and the size of the jacket you are wearing? 



juneping said:


> amacasa, this is for you...


----------



## Jaded81

I LOVE this on you!!! Unfortunately I am quite short (5'2) and am worried the sleeves would look way too long on me (like Rachel Bilson)




tonkamama said:


> *Sorry it is not RO but do allow me...here comes my Burberry prorsum leather biker jacket!! Alto it is not an everyday leather jacket, I just love that rocker feel which reflects my inner soul..  hehe
> 
> Ok, I am going to return the bomber jacket and exchange it for another style which has similar bottom detail to the Burberry (pls refer to the last pic), this time I want the RO in dark dust.  What do you ladies think??  Any comments??
> *


----------



## Jaded81

You look amazing in this!!! 

I think it really depends the kind of look you are going for.. fitted or a more looser fit. 

Btw, what size do you usually wear? I have never tried a RO jacket so am clueless 



tonkamama said:


> *This is the size 38 classic black "Blister washed leather" from NM which I feel it is a bit small on me...  what do you ladies think??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am hoping to wear something thicker than a tank top underneath, right now I am just wearing a vince tank top (boots are IM taupe dicker) ....*


----------



## svenesaes

Here is some sizing info regarding the AW2011 regular lambskin biker jacket...

I am a US size 8 and tried on sizes 44 and 46. The 44 fit like a glove and looked great over the sleeveless dress I was wearing, a tight body hugging fit that was comfortable. The 46 was definitely more loose in the sleeves, shoulders and body and didn't look as good over the dress, but I think I'm going to end up buying this size b/c I'd like to wear it over thin to medium weight sweaters come fall and winter. 

Hope this helps for those considering buying! Also, the leather is really nice, thick and smooth but still with a very nice drape.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> You look HOT!!! Those legs!
> 
> I am considering getting  jacket myself but am not sure of the sizing.If you don't mind, could you share your height, weight, usual size and the size of the jacket you are wearing?



thanks jaded!!

i am 5'7, about 122-125 (haven't weighted myself too long)...for tops, my size is usually 2-4 depends if i want a tight fit or loose fit.
for this RO jacket, it's size 40. i tried size 38, it's too tight (i could feel the pressure of the jacket) tho i could zip it up. and i have narrow shoulders. HTH.


----------



## Jaded81

I am 5'2 and around 100lbs and usually a size 0 on top. I would prefer a looser fit. Do you think I should get a size 40? I would prob only wear like a tank/tee or something thin underneath



juneping said:


> thanks jaded!!
> 
> i am 5'7, about 122-125 (haven't weighted myself too long)...for tops, my size is usually 2-4 depends if i want a tight fit or loose fit.
> for this RO jacket, it's size 40. i tried size 38, it's too tight (i could feel the pressure of the jacket) tho i could zip it up. and i have narrow shoulders. HTH.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I am 5'2 and around 100lbs and usually a size 0 on top. I would prefer a looser fit. Do you think I should get a size 40? I would prob only wear like a tank/tee or something thin underneath



i think 38 would be better for you. 
for RO...i think 38=0, 40=2, 42=4..etc...


----------



## Jaded81

But I heard that it runs small?




juneping said:


> i think 38 would be better for you.
> for RO...i think 38=0, 40=2, 42=4..etc...


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> But I heard that it runs small?



yes...it does. normally i am european (IT) size 38...but for RO i picked 40.
i don't really care for clothes that are too tight on me...
my rule of thumb now is i usually pick the size that are next to the smallest. 
i think for RO..smallest is 38...so 40 would fit me.
if some jacket has 2 as their smallest, i'd pick a 4....and so forth.


----------



## Jaded81

Ahhh ok  Thanks for the info 



juneping said:


> yes...it does. normally i am european (IT) size 38...but for RO i picked 40.
> i don't really care for clothes that are too tight on me...
> my rule of thumb now is i usually pick the size that are next to the smallest.
> i think for RO..smallest is 38...so 40 would fit me.
> if some jacket has 2 as their smallest, i'd pick a 4....and so forth.


----------



## Jaded81

Whoops just saw that you got the bigger size. Looks equally as good on you! 



tonkamama said:


> I went back to NM today, exchanged my RO jacket to size 40 which I prefer how it fits on me...  glad I went back.
> 
> Spy shot of huge RO inventory ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 40


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

juneping said:


> amacasa, this is for you...



You look amazing!!! And those shoes go so well with the entire outfit!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> I went back to NM today, exchanged my RO jacket to size 40 which I prefer how it fits on me...  glad I went back.
> 
> Spy shot of huge RO inventory ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 40



congrats and thanks for the spy pix!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amacasa said:


> june.. not liking the burberry?
> i think the belt is cute for a change... its over the top i know.. but with tonka's figure, she can rock it!!!
> the celine one doesn't have a belt... that's what i need as *i don't have tonka's waist*



neither do I lol, I'd need to go nude under that burberry jacket for sure, or else any clothing would make me burst out


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *This is the size 38 classic black "Blister washed leather" from NM which I feel it is a bit small on me...  what do you ladies think??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am hoping to wear something thicker than a tank top underneath, right now I am just wearing a vince tank top (boots are IM taupe dicker) ....*




ooooooh! I didn't see these pix Tonkamama!!! you look amazing!  love love all your new purchases, congrats again!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Whoops just saw that you got the bigger size. Looks equally as good on you!



*Jaded81 ~* thank you.  I am about the same as June in height and weight but I have smaller frame on my upper body with "regular" shoulder length.  I found size 38 was a little too tight if I want to wear a sweater underneath, so I went up one size to 40 in this style.  I tried the ticker leather one which I prefer it in size 38 tho...  

I think both 38 and 40 will work for you, just that with size 40 you will have much loose fit whereas size 38 will show off your figure more....  It all comes down what you are comfortable with.  




CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats and thanks for the spy pix!!!


 *CEC.LV4eva ~* Thank you so much!!  Glad I finalized on size 40!!  Cannot wait for weather cooling down..  ha still Sept   BTW...  love all you CL collections!!


----------



## tonkamama

I love how Nicole pairing her RO jacket with the ruffled blouse!!  I can tell her RO is not too fitted so that she can wear a blouse underneath it!!


----------



## juneping

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You look amazing!!! And those shoes go so well with the entire outfit!



thanks cec!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I love how Nicole pairing her RO jacket with the ruffled blouse!!  I can tell her RO is not too fitted so that she can wear a blouse underneath it!!



 i think it's the smallest on the market...she's so tiny...


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks Tonkamama and JunePing for your advice  It is much appreciated!!!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks Tonkamama and JunePing for your advice  It is much appreciated!!!



so, did you get it??


----------



## Jaded81

No not yet! Just spent a bucket load on my IM jacket so I have to pace myself!! 



juneping said:


> so, did you get it??


----------



## purseluv

I've been looking at Rick Owens leather jackets for a couple years, and now I think I really want to buy one now.

I don't know much about them, though. I like the really drapey ones. What are the best places to get them for the best price (eBay?). Are fakes common? Is there a particular year range I should look for in order to get the most drapey ones? Thanks!


----------



## juneping

purseluv said:


> I've been looking at Rick Owens leather jackets for a couple years, and now I think I really want to buy one now.
> 
> I don't know much about them, though. I like the really drapey ones. What are the best places to get them for the best price (eBay?). Are fakes common? Is there a particular year range I should look for in order to get the most drapey ones? Thanks!



fakes are common unfortunately.
barneys used to carry the classic ones but i am not sure about this season. NAP always carries the most of the styles. the very drapey ones are probably the blistered leather...
and you can try ebay as well...someone here suzie just got one on ebay and for a great deal too. GL!!


----------



## purseluv

juneping said:


> fakes are common unfortunately.
> barneys used to carry the classic ones but i am not sure about this season. NAP always carries the most of the styles. the very drapey ones are probably the blistered leather...
> and you can try ebay as well...someone here suzie just got one on ebay and for a great deal too. GL!!



Thanks!

Do you (or anyone else) know if this version of the Rick Owens jacket is soft and drapey or is it more stiff? Thanks!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95871


----------



## juneping

purseluv said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you (or anyone else) know if this version of the Rick Owens jacket is soft and drapey or is it more stiff? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95871



it's sold out already....
all new leather jackets are bit stiff and get softer after a while. the one you posted is the drapey version but i would assume it's stiff while brand new. i do love the gray color....
mine is the original chewy version....it's still stiff but i love leather feels bit stiff b/c i love the "newness" of leather.


----------



## svenesaes

purseluv said:


> I've been looking at Rick Owens leather jackets for a couple years, and now I think I really want to buy one now.
> 
> I don't know much about them, though. I like the really drapey ones. What are the best places to get them for the best price (eBay?). Are fakes common? Is there a particular year range I should look for in order to get the most drapey ones? Thanks!



Hi purseluv,

I've been shopping for the RO classic biker jacket this season too. The blistered version (from S/S11) is more drapey than the regular lambskin (A/W11) though I prefer the latter myself. I think this is cuz the leather on the S/S jacket is thinner, and it may have to do with the distressed finish also.

Some possible sources:
Net a Porter (blistered)
Barneys (lambskin)
Farfetch (blistered and lambskin I think, haven't checked in awhile)
The Corner (lambskin)
Rick Owens store (lambskin; NYC will do charge send I believe depending on where you are located)
Luisa via Roma (lambskin)

Unfortunately these are all full priced retailers so you won't get a "deal". You may find a better deal on Ebay though there are certainly fakes out there so be careful. 

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

purseluv said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you (or anyone else) know if this version of the Rick Owens jacket is soft and drapey or is it more stiff? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95871



That particular one is drapey and soft. I have the black version


----------



## tonkamama

svenesaes said:


> Hi purseluv,
> 
> I've been shopping for the RO classic biker jacket this season too. The blistered version (from S/S11) is more drapey than the regular lambskin (A/W11) though I prefer the latter myself. I think this is cuz the leather on the S/S jacket is thinner, and it may have to do with the distressed finish also.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately these are all full priced retailers so you won't get a "deal". You may find a better deal on Ebay though there are certainly fakes out there so be careful.
> 
> Good luck!!!!!


*svenesaes ~* did you find one yet?  Which one you did you get or will be getting?  I bought the S/S version and hoping to get one from the F/W line...  this is what I like as for my F/W version...I like the wings in the back...


----------



## svenesaes

tonkamama said:


> *svenesaes ~* did you find one yet?  Which one you did you get or will be getting?  I bought the S/S version and hoping to get one from the F/W line...  this is what I like as for my F/W version...I like the wings in the back...



*tonkamama*, I found the one I wanted! Thanks for asking. I ended up getting the classic lambskin jacket from The Corner. I liked the S/S jacket a lot too b/c of how it drapes but decided that I'd probably get more use out of the F/W one. 

LOVE that F/W jacket esp. that gorgeous color!!! I think that having one from each season would be perfect as they really do vary in warmth factor and appearance. Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## Kirali

Did any of you ever have quality issues with Rick Owens, especially Lillies?

I usually only buy from the mainline but I picked up two fine knitted cardigans recently and I have to say I am not too pleased with the quality.

I have only worn one so far and it already has a massive amount of pilling on the sleeves. That never happend with the mainline before after just wearing it twice.


----------



## GlassOrganelle

^ Yep I have! However I think it was to do with the fact it was a rayon mix (or something in there). I shelled out quite a bit for a lilies dress and the first time I wore it the whole butt area was covered in pilling. I also have a mainline knitted dress which isn't doing so well but far better.

I now steer clear of the rayon mixed lilies garments. I should also probably should stay away from fine/delicate knitted fabrics in general though.


----------



## Kirali

Thanks for the relply.

So I guess I won't be buying Lillies anytime soon again.
Which is too bad because I love his fine knitted/semi-sheer stuff.

I never had a problem with the mainline knits - I mean they do not come close to Yohji or Ann Demeulemeester quality wise but they still hold up pretty well.


----------



## purseluv

Does anyone know if there are differences in the lining of Rick Owens leather jackets? Some seem really thin and others seem more fleece-like and thick. Are the ones in stores now thin or thick? Thanks!


----------



## Kirali

The fall winter jackets usually have a thicker lining than the ones for spring. I have one that is lined with a thick cotton rayon mix. There are also jackets that are only partiallly lined and of course there are always the gorgeous shearling jackets but those are also partially lined.


----------



## purseluv

Kirali said:


> The fall winter jackets usually have a thicker lining than the ones for spring. I have one that is lined with a thick cotton rayon mix. There are also jackets that are only partiallly lined and of course there are always the gorgeous shearling jackets but those are also partially lined.




Thanks for the info!

When partially lined, which part would be unlined? Is it the draped part? I notice on some jackets that the front drape part seems very thin and therefore very draped, almost like paper, while on other jackets the front seems to hold shape better in a thicker fold-over fashion.


----------



## Kirali

The collar is always lined. The way the jacket drapes depends mostly on the leather and on how thick the lining is.

The jackets in the washed leather are very soft and slouchy.

My classic Biker is from last years spring collection is washed leather with full thin satin lining. The collar slouches alot.

The winter ones have thicker lining and therefore hold shape much better.

The parts not lined ( or only lined with satin) would be the sleeves and sometimes part of the back.


----------



## chloe speaks

I'm recently considering adding a few RO items, including a basic biker jacket (probably an oiled calfskin in the spring). In the meantime, I was looking at a few things in consignment shops and evilBay. Are there alot of fakes out there, especially the knits? As this isn't as mainstream a designer, is there no way to authenticate here at tPF as you can with other brands?

Can someone help me understand what it's like buying RO stuff outside of boutiques? Thanks!


----------



## juneping

chloe speaks said:


> I'm recently considering adding a few RO items, including a basic biker jacket (probably an oiled calfskin in the spring). In the meantime, I was looking at a few things in consignment shops and evilBay. Are there alot of fakes out there, especially the knits? As this isn't as mainstream a designer, is there no way to authenticate here at tPF as you can with other brands?
> 
> Can someone help me understand what it's like buying RO stuff outside of boutiques? Thanks!



there are pretty good fake leather jackets out on the bay....and i am sorry i don't know about the knits. at these days i would assume anything is possible.
someone just bought a leather jacket on ebay and it's authentic. you need to look at the zipper and the stitching to make sure. i uploaded a blow up of the stitching few pages back...use that as a guide. i only got one leather jacket and my knowledge of RO is very limited. HTH.


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks juneping,
i got a chance to read through this whole thread and found your picture of the RO stitched logo; this will be great to keep on my iphone when shopping consignments.

just wanted to share that i wasn't that interested in RO until recently when i visited a consignment store on the way rushing to an appointment that i saw a RO buttercup/cream colored classic biker for only $350, tried it on and it looked GREAT, but i literally had to leave that moment, and by the time i got back to the store the next day, of course...
it was gone.

then, the same day right after i saw the RO in the consignment place, i got notification from Outnet that there was a Brand New sand colored jacket with the peplum waist and the lacing on the sleeve on sale with a full run of sizes but I was chicken to buy without trying a few sizes IRL.

now i'm obsessed. but if i'm paying full price (or closer) i think i'd like to start w/ black. i have since visited the RO store downtown NYC and was surprised at how nice the SAs were (at least the one I had) and feel much happier in making sizing choices online having tried on a few.

*btw, when do the next sales season hit for RO, bergdorfs? saks? neiman? barneys? any online?*


----------



## purseluv

Does anyone know where Rick Owens leather jackets are sold in San Francisco, if at all? I'm going to be visiting soon and would love to see some of them in person! Thanks!


----------



## juneping

chloe speaks said:


> thanks juneping,
> i got a chance to read through this whole thread and found your picture of the RO stitched logo; this will be great to keep on my iphone when shopping consignments.
> 
> just wanted to share that i wasn't that interested in RO until recently when i visited a consignment store on the way rushing to an appointment that i saw a RO buttercup/cream colored classic biker for only $350, tried it on and it looked GREAT, but i literally had to leave that moment, and by the time i got back to the store the next day, of course...
> it was gone.
> 
> then, the same day right after i saw the RO in the consignment place, i got notification from Outnet that there was a Brand New sand colored jacket with the peplum waist and the lacing on the sleeve on sale with a full run of sizes but I was chicken to buy without trying a few sizes IRL.
> 
> now i'm obsessed. but if i'm paying full price (or closer) i think i'd like to start w/ black. i have since visited the RO store downtown NYC and was surprised at how nice the SAs were (at least the one I had) and feel much happier in making sizing choices online having tried on a few.
> 
> *btw, when do the next sales season hit for RO, bergdorfs? saks? neiman? barneys? any online?*



depends on your size. the most classic style sold out before getting to the sale season. esp black. i think it's around x'mas?? 
dept stores have sales earlier than the boutiques which usually have most stock b/c the return policy is very strict.
i bought mine full price in HK (no tax)....and mine was the last size 40.


----------



## tonkamama

purseluv said:


> Does anyone know where Rick Owens leather jackets are sold in San Francisco, if at all? I'm going to be visiting soon and would love to see some of them in person! Thanks!


Neiman Marcus & Barneys NY carry Rick Owens.


----------



## purseluv

tonkamama said:


> Neiman Marcus & Barneys NY carry Rick Owens.



Thank you!


----------



## sandra625

Can anyone help identify which collection this shearling leather coat from Rick Owens is from? Or hopefully have a clearer picture as to how the coat looks like on a manequin or on a hanger?

Thanks!






courtesy of _carteblanche-x.com/arissa_


----------



## mavsun

finally the weather is cool enough to wear this RO jacket.


----------



## juneping

mavsun said:


> finally the weather is cool enough to wear this RO jacket.



may i ask who made the shoes?? they looked fab...


----------



## mavsun

juneping said:


> may i ask who made the shoes?? they looked fab...



thanks juneping, they are Alexander Wang Ashley boots, very very comfy. you can find them here: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der+Wang&N=4294912074+306418049&bmUID=jdiqWnR

oh, just saw your blog. you look great!


----------



## juneping

mavsun said:


> thanks juneping, they are Alexander Wang Ashley boots, very very comfy. you can find them here: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der+Wang&N=4294912074+306418049&bmUID=jdiqWnR
> 
> oh, just saw your blog. you look great!



thanks!! i am keeping tabs on all lower heels booties.


----------



## mavsun

juneping said:


> thanks!! i am keeping tabs on all lower heels booties.



hehe, I found the lower heels are much more practical for me.


----------



## tonkamama

mavsun said:


> finally the weather is cool enough to wear this RO jacket.


*mavsun ~* love the color of your RO...  where did you get it and what year was it??


----------



## cdschummacher

Hi! maybe you could help me...i always wondered, which season is this jacket from? French Vogue Editor Emmanuelle Alt has it, as well as Stylist Barbara Martelo.

Thanks!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

juneping said:


> thanks!! i am keeping tabs on all lower heels booties.



juneping, have you decided against the wedge booties that are all the rage this season  ?

i just gave in and after a long UPS correspondence with Zappos, endless, and online shoes, now have pair of low heeled winter-worthy ones. I decided against a pair of Rick Owens type wedge high heeled one, because, well they made my legs about 4 feet long, but I couldn't wear them to catch a subway if it killed me...


----------



## juneping

chloe speaks said:


> juneping, have you decided against the wedge booties that are all the rage this season  ?
> 
> i just gave in and after a long UPS correspondence with Zappos, endless, and online shoes, now have pair of low heeled winter-worthy ones. I decided against a pair of Rick Owens type wedge high heeled one, because, well they made my legs about 4 feet long, but I couldn't wear them to catch a subway if it killed me...


 
actually i am done with this season's shopping. i am waiting for the IM dicker boots in black. the reason to keep tabs is in case dickers don't look good on me.
i had a pair of celine ankle boots and they fell apart after only one season. i am sad and mad at the same time. but i'll live with this agony and hopefully when the dickers come, i'll feel complete.


----------



## mavsun

tonkamama said:


> *mavsun ~* love the color of your RO...  where did you get it and what year was it??



thanks. I bought it this summer from Barneys.


----------



## tonkamama

*mavsun ~* oh thank you, Barneys does have good selections!!  



mavsun said:


> thanks. I bought it this summer from Barneys.


----------



## randr21

the long coat from f/w 2011 is amazing...and also 3k+


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, weather has been cooling down, I am sure most of your are rocking your RO, would you please share your most recent action photos here??  PLEASE!!


----------



## am2022

You are too cute tonka!!!
I promise I will post mod pics when I come back from my trip!!!


----------



## Lae

Well I'm very late in joining this party, but hi fellow Rick lovers! I discovered RO in FW09 and am completely obsessed ever since... Prices were way over my head then, but I got my first piece in July 2010 (a Lilies top) and then *the* jacket as a graduation present from my mom later that same month. It is actually the exact same one as that of the OP SammyJoe, it arrived in the same LVR box just a few weeks earlier than when this thread was started . 
My collection has been growing steadily ever since with pieces from all lines except Palais Royal. It has actually gotten to the point where I can't seem to leave the house without anything Owens on me... You all seem to be mostly into the leather jackets, but are there any others out there with half a closet full of other stuff?


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> amacasa, this is for you...



I *LOVE* everything in this photo, from head to toe!  You look amazing!


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:
			
		

> depends on your size. the most classic style sold out before getting to the sale season. esp black. i think it's around x'mas??
> dept stores have sales earlier than the boutiques which usually have most stock b/c the return policy is very strict.
> i bought mine full price in HK (no tax)....and mine was the last size 40.



Hi juneping where can I find RO when i visit HK? Thanks


----------



## Lae

Isabelfan said:


> Hi juneping where can I find RO when i visit HK? Thanks



I'm not juneping obviously, but this might help. There's a RO store at the Landmark and Joyce nearby also had quite a lot when I was there in June.


----------



## juneping

Isabelfan said:


> Hi juneping where can I find RO when i visit HK? Thanks



i digged out the old receipt and found the SA info.
her name is Jan
the name of the boutique is Rick Owens and it's ran by a company called Joyce??...
email is store@rickowenshongkong.com
address: 224-225 The Landmark, Central, HK.
it's on the second floor....when you go up...the store is tugged behind the main traffic. there're more stores i am sure (that's people's main activity in HK - shopping ) but i am not sure. i don't live there anymore only visit my parents once a year...HTH.
but the Landmark has the most prestige stores


----------



## juneping

Lae said:


> I'm not juneping obviously, but this might help. There's a RO store at the Landmark and Joyce nearby also had quite a lot when I was there in June.



thanks Lae. and the SA told me Joyce is just across the street from the RO boutique.


----------



## Lae

juneping said:


> thanks Lae. and the SA told me Joyce is just across the street from the RO boutique.



I remember that it was close, but not the exact location... you do have to go to the second floor to get to the good stuff at Joyce.


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> I *LOVE* everything in this photo, from head to toe!  You look amazing!



thanks mia!!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

Lae said:


> Well I'm very late in joining this party, but hi fellow Rick lovers! I discovered RO in FW09 and am completely obsessed ever since... ...
> ... You all seem to be mostly into the leather jackets, but are there any others out there with half a closet full of other stuff?



That season made me fall in love with Owens too, and I've been lucky enough to find a few pieces from it on sale to add to my collection. I've only been able to afford one of his leather jackets, from F/W 09, and it's amazing, though I am wanting to get my hands on a more subtle one.

I really like a lot of his basics and leggings, very comfy and easy to wear. I have a beautiful grey slashed back cashmere cardigan from his main line which is currently my favourite. This summer holidays I'm hoping to stop being a poor student for a while, work a bit and get some funds. First two high ticket items on my list are a new leather jacket, and I'd love a pair of the distressed leather wedges.


----------



## Lae

GlassOrganelle said:


> That season made me fall in love with Owens too, and I've been lucky enough to find a few pieces from it on sale to add to my collection. I've only been able to afford one of his leather jackets, from F/W 09, and it's amazing, though I am wanting to get my hands on a more subtle one.
> 
> I really like a lot of his basics and leggings, very comfy and easy to wear. I have a beautiful grey slashed back cashmere cardigan from his main line which is currently my favourite. This summer holidays I'm hoping to stop being a poor student for a while, work a bit and get some funds. First two high ticket items on my list are a new leather jacket, and I'd love a pair of the distressed leather wedges.



Haha you're like me! A fairly poor student who buys everything on sale . The jacket from FW10 (gift) and a DRKSHDW wrap from the Paris store are the only two full price items I own. And I completely agree, the basics are amazing. There's so much you can do with all the layers! I'm still hoping to get my hands on some low wedge booties on sale somewhere... Those OTK boots from FW10 (and now 11) and the cutout sandals from SS10 are so comfortable (and quite the eye catcher). 
It's strange, though... that jacket used to be all I wanted and now I just can't stop. Once you have the statement piece you need to complete the look, you know?


----------



## GlassOrganelle

Lae said:


> Haha you're like me! A fairly poor student who buys everything on sale . The jacket from FW10 (gift) and a DRKSHDW wrap from the Paris store are the only two full price items I own. And I completely agree, the basics are amazing. There's so much you can do with all the layers! I'm still hoping to get my hands on some low wedge booties on sale somewhere... Those OTK boots from FW10 (and now 11) and the cutout sandals from SS10 are so comfortable (and quite the eye catcher).
> It's strange, though... that jacket used to be all I wanted and now I just can't stop. Once you have the statement piece you need to complete the look, you know?




OH YES  The sales are where it's at. Even if I weren't a poor student, I don't know if I could handle buying full retail price anymore after the bargains I've found haha! I'd love to get my hands on some RO shoes, I only own a pair of the flat gauze shoes from S/S 10 but they're a little too small for me so I only wear them sometimes.

I find that RO pieces can be worn in so many different ways by different people with different styles. I prefer a more dark and minimalistic approach, yet you see celebrities wearing the same (bleh) and it looks so different. But yes, I am most likely addicted to the Owens aesthetic, so I don't see my collection ever being complete! I know TheCorner currently are having a quiet sale on current season stock, but I think the 15% (?) isn't really enough of a discount to be able to buy anything.

Has anyone tried/own one of the pillbox jackets? I'm interested in how they fit in person and when worn open


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> You are too cute tonka!!!
> I promise I will post mod pics when I come back from my trip!!!


*amacasa ~* thank you sweetie...  I can never get enough of your mod pic...


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...*  I just started my Rock Owens leather jacket obsession... I came across a RO jacket at Barneys when I went out shopping for my 1st...  for some reason I decided on the "basic" style and later still couldn't get the "love at first sight" one out of my mind....  I then realized I was just too conservative always want to be safe by getting the "basic".  

I was so wrong... I should have followed my heart and get what I really wanted!!  So during Barneys purple card event (PC = gift card with purchase event), I went back & brought my "love at 1st sight" RO jacket home with me.  Of course, my RO obsession will not stop here...  I am just hoping that I can get one more RO jacket at sales price...  

I will post an outdoor action pic soon.  Thank you for letting me share...


----------



## Isabelfan

Lae said:


> I'm not juneping obviously, but this might help. There's a RO store at the Landmark and Joyce nearby also had quite a lot when I was there in June.



Oh sorry! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:


> i digged out the old receipt and found the SA info.
> her name is Jan
> the name of the boutique is Rick Owens and it's ran by a company called Joyce??...
> email is store@rickowenshongkong.com
> address: 224-225 The Landmark, Central, HK.
> it's on the second floor....when you go up...the store is tugged behind the main traffic. there're more stores i am sure (that's people's main activity in HK - shopping ) but i am not sure. i don't live there anymore only visit my parents once a year...HTH.
> but the Landmark has the most prestige stores



Lovely! I'll make sure I visit when I next travel o hk. Never been a RO shop before! Can't wait


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  I just started my Rock Owens leather jacket obsession... I came across a RO jacket at Barneys when I went out shopping for my 1st...  for some reason I decided on the "basic" style and later still couldn't get the "love at first sight" one out of my mind....  I then realized I was just too conservative always want to be safe by getting the "basic".
> 
> I was so wrong... I should have followed my heart and get what I really wanted!!  So during Barneys purple card event (PC = gift card with purchase event), I went back & brought my "love at 1st sight" RO jacket home with me.  Of course, my RO obsession will not stop here...  I am just hoping that I can get one more RO jacket at sales price...
> 
> I will post an outdoor action pic soon.  Thank you for letting me share...



You wear the jacket so well! Edgy yet elegant! I can understand the RO obsession!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Lae said:


> Well I'm very late in joining this party, but hi fellow Rick lovers! I discovered RO in FW09 and am completely obsessed ever since... Prices were way over my head then, but I got my first piece in July 2010 (a Lilies top) and then *the* jacket as a graduation present from my mom later that same month. It is actually the exact same one as that of the OP SammyJoe, it arrived in the same LVR box just a few weeks earlier than when this thread was started .
> My collection has been growing steadily ever since with pieces from all lines except Palais Royal. It has actually gotten to the point where I can't seem to leave the house without anything Owens on me... You all seem to be mostly into the leather jackets, but are there any others out there with half a closet full of other stuff?


 

Hi Lae - (Coming out of lurkdom on this thread) I've also been steadily acquiring RO pieces through the years *but I still don't have a jacket!* (Though I think this Spring will be the year.) Like you,  I love to collect all the classic layering pieces that always look so good together regardless of whether they are this season's or from 2004.

I just splurged on not one, but two pairs, of the high heeled RO wedge "clogs" - one in black and the other in dust. Does anyone have these? 
They are *so* chic and comfy! 

I also am having a permanent love affair with the wide legged chiffon "Flow" pants. So feminine and flattering and always chic.


----------



## tonkamama

sin vergüenza;20290459 said:
			
		

> Hi Lae - (Coming out of lurkdom on this thread) I've also been steadily acquiring RO pieces through the years *but I still don't have a jacket!* (Though I think this Spring will be the year.) Like you,  I love to collect all the classic layering pieces that always look so good together regardless of whether they are this season's or from 2004.
> 
> I just splurged on not one, but two pairs, of the high heeled RO wedge "clogs" - one in black and the other in dust. Does anyone have these?
> They are *so* chic and comfy!
> 
> I also am having a permanent love affair with the wide legged chiffon "Flow" pants. So feminine and flattering and always chic.


Can you all post some mod pictures of your non-RO-jacket pieces? TIA.


----------



## tonkamama

Isabelfan said:


> You wear the jacket so well! Edgy yet elegant! I can understand the RO obsession!


Thank you. I am hoping next year I can get into other categories like boots & knits items & leggings too


----------



## tonkamama

GlassOrganelle said:


> OH YES  The sales are where it's at. Even if I weren't a poor student, I don't know if I could handle buying full retail price anymore after the bargains I've found haha! I'd love to get my hands on some RO shoes, I only own a pair of the flat gauze shoes from S/S 10 but they're a little too small for me so I only wear them sometimes.
> 
> I find that RO pieces can be worn in so many different ways by different people with different styles. I prefer a more dark and minimalistic approach, yet you see celebrities wearing the same (bleh) and it looks so different. But yes, I am most likely addicted to the Owens aesthetic, so I don't see my collection ever being complete! I know TheCorner currently are having a quiet sale on current season stock, but I think the 15% (?) isn't really enough of a discount to be able to buy anything.
> 
> Has anyone tried/own one of the pillbox jackets? I'm interested in how they fit in person and when worn open


Does "the corner" has a websit? May I request to see some of your RO collections post here? TIA.


----------



## Lae

GlassOrganelle said:


> OH YES  The sales are where it's at. Even if I weren't a poor student, I don't know if I could handle buying full retail price anymore after the bargains I've found haha! I'd love to get my hands on some RO shoes.
> 
> I find that RO pieces can be worn in so many different ways by different people with different styles. I prefer a more dark and minimalistic approach, yet you see celebrities wearing the same (bleh) and it looks so different. But yes, I am most likely addicted to the Owens aesthetic, so I don't see my collection ever being complete! I know TheCorner currently are having a quiet sale on current season stock, but I think the 15% (?) isn't really enough of a discount to be able to buy anything.
> 
> Has anyone tried/own one of the pillbox jackets? I'm interested in how they fit in person and when worn open



I wholeheartedly agree! Even if I could afford to buy things full price, I'd rather just get twice as much half-off . I've also scored some great deals and in all honesty, there's a lot I never would've bought otherwise. It all depends on how much you can wear it, that's why the jackets are worth the investment. For those, 15% off is a good deal, for a 1200 euro sweater - not so much imho. 
Re the pillbox jackets: no idea, sorry.



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  I just started my Rock Owens leather jacket obsession... Of course, my RO obsession will not stop here...  I am just hoping that I can get one more RO jacket at sales price...
> 
> I will post an outdoor action pic soon.  Thank you for letting me share...



Haha, your _Rock_ Owens obsession - love that 
You look amazing in the newest addition! it's a fantastic buy. 



Isabelfan said:


> Oh sorry! Thanks a lot!


No prob. 




			
				sin vergüenza;20290459 said:
			
		

> Hi Lae - (Coming out of lurkdom on this thread) I've also been steadily acquiring RO pieces through the years *but I still don't have a jacket!* (Though I think this Spring will be the year.) Like you,  I love to collect all the classic layering pieces that always look so good together regardless of whether they are this season's or from 2004.
> 
> I just splurged on not one, but two pairs, of the high heeled RO wedge "clogs" - one in black and the other in dust. Does anyone have these?
> They are *so* chic and comfy!
> 
> I also am having a permanent love affair with the wide legged chiffon "Flow" pants. So feminine and flattering and always chic.



Oooh maybe you'll get lucky and find a jacket during the FW sales? Which one do you have in mind? That "trans-seasonal" thing is exactly what I love so much. The colors work well together and there's so much mixing and matching you can do. You can create a very elegant and a very rock look with the exact same piece and somehow it all works. 
Would you mind sharing pics of your shoes and other stuff? I'd love to see them!



tonkamama said:


> Does "the corner" has a websit? May I request to see some of your RO collections post here? TIA.



It's very simple: http://www.thecorner.com I don't know how to get into the silent sale, though. 

I'll try to get some pictures in a few days, but I'm swamped right now. I'm not gonna do everything, though... if I counted right I've acquired about 35 items in 16 months - oops! But again, the vast majority was on sale. My current favorites include the bucket handbag, the wool version of the long biker jacket and the stretch OTK wedge boots which I've been madly in love with for over a year (they're in the current FW collection as well). I was so excited when I bought them in London, but I haven't worn them because they're actually a bit too big... I recently managed to get my hands on a smaller size, so now it's love all over again! I'm actually planning to put the bigger size up on the bay, so if any of you are interested in a pair of size 40 black stretch leather OTK wedge boots PM me. 

I'd love to see pics of everyone's shoes and other items!


----------



## tonkamama

*Lae ~ *Thank you so much for the website!!  Cannot wait to see your RO collections!  Love to see the wool version of RO!!  I always wanted a pair of RO boots, but found them little harder to wear since I am mostly in lower heels.  Hope I can find a pair with shorter heels (< 3) if they are ever exists .     




Lae said:


> I'll try to get some pictures in a few days, but I'm swamped right now. I'm not gonna do everything, though... if I counted right I've acquired about 35 items in 16 months - oops! But again, the vast majority was on sale. My current favorites include the bucket handbag, the *wool version of the long biker jacket and the stretch OTK wedge boots *which I've been madly in love with for over a year (they're in the current FW collection as well). I was so excited when I bought them in London, but I haven't worn them because they're actually a bit too big... I recently managed to get my hands on a smaller size, so now it's love all over again! I'm actually planning to put the bigger size up on the bay, so if any of you are interested in a pair of size 40 black stretch leather OTK wedge boots PM me.
> 
> I'd love to see pics of everyone's shoes and other items!


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> *Lae ~ *Love to see the wool version of RO!!  I always wanted a pair of RO boots, but found them little harder to wear since I am mostly in lower heels.  Hope I can find a pair with shorter heels (< 3) if they are ever exists .



Here's the coat: http://goo.gl/J8KOq

And these boots (http://goo.gl/HRoui) actually don't have the high wedge, so they're very easy to walk on. They compare to what I guess is about a 2.5" heel. They're like the classic ankle boots with the zipper. The best part is that you can wear them as thigh-high, knee-high or ankle boots depending on how you play with the amazingly soft leather.


----------



## tonkamama

*Lae ~ *beautiful coat!!  I guess if I wait I can get some of RO pieces at 30% off, that is great deal!!  The boots are TDF...and glad to know that they can be styled in different ways!!    



Lae said:


> Here's the coat: http://goo.gl/J8KOq
> 
> And these boots (http://goo.gl/HRoui) actually don't have the high wedge, so they're very easy to walk on. They compare to what I guess is about a 2.5" heel. They're like the classic ankle boots with the zipper. The best part is that you can wear them as thigh-high, knee-high or ankle boots depending on how you play with the amazingly soft leather.


----------



## Isabelfan

Lae said:
			
		

> Here's the coat: http://goo.gl/J8KOq


 
The coat is very lovely and so RO. Wish I can afford his items at full price.


----------



## chloe speaks

Lae said:


> Haha you're like me! A fairly poor student who buys everything on sale . The jacket from FW10 (gift) and a DRKSHDW wrap from the Paris store are the only two full price items I own. And I completely agree, the basics are amazing. There's so much you can do with all the layers! I'm still hoping to get my hands on some low wedge booties on sale somewhere... Those OTK boots from FW10 (and now 11) and the cutout sandals from SS10 are so comfortable (and quite the eye catcher).
> It's strange, though... that jacket used to be all I wanted and now I just can't stop. Once you have the statement piece you need to complete the look, you know?


i've just gotten into the RO; well, actually, I had a RO bomber a long time ago but I sold it so long ago and all his new stuff is soooo cool. I love where he's gone with his styles. How amazing to score so many pieces at the sales 

Where have you seen the best RO sales??? Please help me find them too; I promise I AM NOT THE SAME SIZE LOL 



GlassOrganelle said:


> OH YES  The sales are where it's at. Even if I weren't a poor student, I don't know if I could handle buying full retail price anymore after the bargains I've found haha! I'd love to get my hands on some RO shoes, I only own a pair of the flat gauze shoes from S/S 10 but they're a little too small for me so I only wear them sometimes.
> 
> I find that RO pieces can be worn in so many different ways by different people with different styles. I prefer a more dark and minimalistic approach, yet you see celebrities wearing the same (bleh) and it looks so different. But yes, I am most likely addicted to the Owens aesthetic, so I don't see my collection ever being complete! I know TheCorner currently are having a quiet sale on current season stock, but I think the 15% (?) isn't really enough of a discount to be able to buy anything.
> 
> Has anyone tried/own one of the pillbox jackets? I'm interested in how they fit in person and when worn open


I love the aesthetic too, but I'm not really one to wear head to toe anything  - I can't deal with the stressful upkeep of RO tank tops KWIM? i'd have a nightmare if a layering top got destroyed in my laundry. 

When do you know when the sales are? is it mostly the store sales you go to or the online ones for your RO?



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  I just started my Rock Owens leather jacket obsession... I came across a RO jacket at Barneys when I went out shopping for my 1st...  for some reason I decided on the "basic" style and later still couldn't get the "love at first sight" one out of my mind....  I then realized I was just too conservative always want to be safe by getting the "basic".
> 
> I was so wrong... I should have followed my heart and get what I really wanted!!  So during Barneys purple card event (PC = gift card with purchase event), I went back & brought my "love at 1st sight" RO jacket home with me.  Of course, my RO obsession will not stop here...  I am just hoping that I can get one more RO jacket at sales price...
> 
> I will post an outdoor action pic soon.  Thank you for letting me share...



oh you are a lucky girl to get the basic and "love" jacket  ! you rock them!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Lae and tonkamama (love that name!) - I am much too shy to ever pose any modeling pics!  I will post a pic of the black RO clogs I recently bought on Ebay borrowed from the seller, however! The black are a lovely matte pebbled leather while the dust ones are smooth and glossy. Every single time I wear them, someone asks me where I got them. They are easy to walk in, give a girl some height and _beyond_ cool. Also look great with pants, skirts or dresses!

Most of my pieces are the basics - the long sleeved tees and sweaters (looove the extra long sleeves Rick does!), drapey cardigans and simple dresses. My favorite - other than the Flow pant - is a super long open weave tunic that I bought years ago. I love the more spectacular pieces (that wool long biker jacket posted is* TDF*!) but they sometimes are out of my price range - probably why I don't have a biker jacket yet!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Lae said:


> Oooh maybe you'll get lucky and find a jacket during the FW sales? Which one do you have in mind? That "trans-seasonal" thing is exactly what I love so much. The colors work well together and there's so much mixing and matching you can do. You can create a very elegant and a very rock look with the exact same piece and somehow it all works.
> Would you mind sharing pics of your shoes and other stuff? I'd love to see them!


 
You're right. The great thing about RO - IMO - is that it can be a very elegant yet sexy look both at the same time. I also think he is one of the designers that a more "mature" (45+) woman can wear and not look like she is raiding either her daughter's closet or her mother's. 


Actually, as per what I've been reading here, I think I should get a SS leather jacket. The girls here say that the lining tends to be thinner than the FW ones (and they are slightly less expensive!). I live in a warmer climate with very mild winters and a thinner jacket is much more usable.


----------



## sin vergüenza

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165316

Here are the Flow pants. He's been doing them for years. (I have them in Dust!) Love how they are cut on the bias so they just "flow" when you walk! The ends of these are left unfinished, too, so they have a sort of tattered look.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  I just started my Rock Owens leather jacket obsession... I came across a RO jacket at Barneys when I went out shopping for my 1st...  for some reason I decided on the "basic" style and later still couldn't get the "love at first sight" one out of my mind....  I then realized I was just too conservative always want to be safe by getting the "basic".
> 
> I was so wrong... I should have followed my heart and get what I really wanted!!  So during Barneys purple card event (PC = gift card with purchase event), I went back & brought my "love at 1st sight" RO jacket home with me.  Of course, my RO obsession will not stop here...  I am just hoping that I can get one more RO jacket at sales price...
> 
> I will post an outdoor action pic soon.  Thank you for letting me share...



Tonkamama: you look FIERCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! Love your outfit  We want more pix of you please!!!!


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> *Lae ~ *beautiful coat!!  I guess if I wait I can get some of RO pieces at 30% off, that is great deal!!  The boots are TDF...and glad to know that they can be styled in different ways!!





Isabelfan said:


> The coat is very lovely and so RO. Wish I can afford his items at full price.



Thank you ladies! And sales are the way to go .



chloe speaks said:


> Where have you seen the best RO sales??? Please help me find them too; I promise I AM NOT THE SAME SIZE LOL
> 
> I love the aesthetic too, but I'm not really one to wear head to toe anything  - I can't deal with the stressful upkeep of RO tank tops KWIM? i'd have a nightmare if a layering top got destroyed in my laundry.
> 
> When do you know when the sales are? is it mostly the store sales you go to or the online ones for your RO?



My stuff comes from all over the place... some from stores, but most online. I should add that I'm in Europe, so full price tends to be lower here than in the US. But still, I'm a total bargain hunter. I wouldn't have half as much at US prices, although there definitely are some bargains to be found there as well! Some things (like the bucket handbag) are put on sale in the US, but never in Europe. And just last month I ordered a silk Lilies top from YOOX for just $98 (full price in Europe FW10 was 500+ euros!) and had it shipped to our hotel in NY. The strange thing about YOOX is that they're based in Italy, yet it's cheaper if you have it shipped to the US. The price is often the same in dollars as it is in euros. The top was now about 80 euros incl shipping, whereas it would have been almost 130 if I had it delivered at home in Europe.  Generally speaking, YOOX's prices are far from bargains, though. I got lucky on this one. A few months ago they were selling the grey dust bags that come with DRKSHDW denim (for free!) for 225 euros . My mom stole that Lilies top the day after I got home btw lol. 
And Chloe, since you're in NY: they had both clothing and shoes at the Barney's warehouse sale this year. You could also try the RO store, Barney's and BG during the sales. BG has a huuuge selection inside the RO cave and shoes in the shoe department. 
If I'm not mistaken, sales in the US are in June and December. In Europe they're in July and January. 
Re the tops: you have to take good care of the things you love  most hold up perfectly, others I wash by hand. There are only three I think which I've had dry-cleaned. But of course, this very much depends on what it is you have. 




			
				sin vergüenza;20296180 said:
			
		

> I also think he is one of the designers that a more "mature" (45+) woman can wear and not look like she is raiding either her daughter's closet or her mother's.



True! See the part about my mom stealing the top lol. She adores ADM, another designer for a broad age spectrum imo. 

Nice clogs and pants btw! Sure you can't do a few mod pics with your wardrobe? I'd love to see how you layer it all. You can cut off your head if you like, that's what I intend to do . 
I too, adore the super long sleeves. I'm tall, so it's great to have that extra bit of sleeve even with long arms. And good luck finding that SS jacket! Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Lae

With all this talk about sales I'm curious... what's your ultimate RO bargain?


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> i've just gotten into the RO; well, actually, I had a RO bomber a long time ago but I sold it so long ago and all his new stuff is soooo cool. I love where he's gone with his styles. How amazing to score so many pieces at the sales
> 
> Where have you seen the best RO sales??? Please help me find them too; I promise I AM NOT THE SAME SIZE LOL
> 
> 
> I love the aesthetic too, but I'm not really one to wear head to toe anything  - I can't deal with the stressful upkeep of RO tank tops KWIM? i'd have a nightmare if a layering top got destroyed in my laundry.
> 
> When do you know when the sales are? is it mostly the store sales you go to or the online ones for your RO?
> 
> 
> 
> oh you are a lucky girl to get the basic and "love" jacket  ! you rock them!


Thank you. Now I am hoping I can get another one @ sale price. 

Do you have any one from this season that you like?


----------



## tonkamama

sin vergüenza;20296112 said:
			
		

> Lae and tonkamama (love that name!) - I am much too shy to ever pose any modeling pics!  I will post a pic of the black RO clogs I recently bought on Ebay borrowed from the seller, however! The black are a lovely matte pebbled leather while the dust ones are smooth and glossy. Every single time I wear them, someone asks me where I got them. They are easy to walk in, give a girl some height and _beyond_ cool. Also look great with pants, skirts or dresses!
> 
> Most of my pieces are the basics - the long sleeved tees and sweaters (looove the extra long sleeves Rick does!), drapey cardigans and simple dresses. My favorite - other than the Flow pant - is a super long open weave tunic that I bought years ago. I love the more spectacular pieces (that wool long biker jacket posted is* TDF*!) but they sometimes are out of my price range - probably why I don't have a biker jacket yet!


*sin vergüenza ~* now I am really hoping to see your mod pictures of your "basic" RO pieces.... I will for sure check them out when I visit the city in few weeks.  Probably after Thanksgiving that is the where big sales starts happening !!


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Tonkamama: you look FIERCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! Love your outfit  We want more pix of you please!!!!


*CEC.LV4eva ~* thank you so much!!  I will post more as soon as my "photographer" is free to take pic of me ....


----------



## Nenskes

Ladies, I need your help! I already own a RO s/s blister jacket in size 44, which is thin leather. It's a perfect fit, I can zip it, but not very easily because I have a rather large bust.... 
I'm gonna buy the black *shearling jacket*, but don't know if I should get a 44 or maybe 46, because the shearling lining will make the jacket thicker and maybe even more snug than the normal thin silk lining. I want to be able to zip the jacket for the winter. But I don't want the shoulders to be too roomy...
What would you do? Size up to 46? Or stick to size 44?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nenskes said:


> Ladies, I need your help! I already own a RO s/s blister jacket in size 44, which is thin leather. It's a perfect fit, I can zip it, but not very easily because I have a rather large bust....
> I'm gonna buy the black *shearling jacket*, but don't know if I should get a 44 or maybe 46, because the shearling lining will make the jacket thicker and maybe even more snug than the normal thin silk lining. I want to be able to zip the jacket for the winter. But I don't want the shoulders to be too roomy...
> What would you do? Size up to 46? Or stick to size 44?



Hi there! I'm also considering a shearling jacket and I personally feel like you should get the 46. It will be more comfy and you'll be able to wear a light sweater or something underneath for colder days.


----------



## tonkamama

Nenskes said:


> Ladies, I need your help! I already own a RO s/s blister jacket in size 44, which is thin leather. It's a perfect fit, I can zip it, but not very easily because I have a rather large bust....
> I'm gonna buy the black *shearling jacket*, but don't know if I should get a 44 or maybe 46, because the shearling lining will make the jacket thicker and maybe even more snug than the normal thin silk lining. I want to be able to zip the jacket for the winter. But I don't want the shoulders to be too roomy...
> What would you do? Size up to 46? Or stick to size 44?


You should go with size 46. 

Just to share my personal experience with RO sizing.  I recently got a RO with the wings in the back (pls refer to few posts back).  It was size 38 and I like how it fitted on me over all.  Size 38 allows me to zip but I feel its tight.  I actually don't really mind cus I prefer to wear this style un-zip.

I also am waiting for a "shearling jacket".  I tried on the size 38 and it was just way too tight even "un-zip" and not flattering on me  So I went up to size 40 and it fits nice both zip & un-zip.  HTH.


----------



## chloe speaks

Nenskes said:


> Ladies, I need your help! I already own a RO s/s blister jacket in size 44, which is thin leather. It's a perfect fit, I can zip it, but not very easily because I have a rather large bust....
> I'm gonna buy the black *shearling jacket*, but don't know if I should get a 44 or maybe 46, because the shearling lining will make the jacket thicker and maybe even more snug than the normal thin silk lining. I want to be able to zip the jacket for the winter. But I don't want the shoulders to be too roomy...
> What would you do? Size up to 46? Or stick to size 44?



Nenske, definitely the 46. I am about the same size as you - 42 in blister lamb, 44 in oiled calfskin and I tried on the shearling in 46. It definitely runs small


----------



## Nenskes

*CEC.LV4eva*, *tonkamama* and *chloe speaks*: Thanks so much for your input! I will take your advice and go with size 46. It's the jacket with wings in the back, like the gorgeous one *tonkamama* owns, only the shearling version.
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I

*chloe speaks*, you tried on the shearling, does it run so small? (2 sizes compared to the blister)
I have the blister in 44, hope the shearling jacket in 46 turns out be okay and not too small.... The leather on the shearling is much stiffer and thicker than the blister ofcourse. Wonder if the leather on these shearling jackets stretch/give a little?


----------



## Lae

To those of you who can squeeze into an IT38, there is a superb jacket on sale at the Outnet UK today (extra 30% off). At this price I would buy it in a heartbeat, but unfortunately my size is long gone... Hope one of you can grab this deal! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/242683

Edit: There are a bunch of other models at an extra 30% off as well, but mostly the small sizes (38-40-42).

And to Nenskes: I agree one the 46. If you're worried it might still be too tight, you can even go up to 48. I don't have any experience with the shearling jackets, but I've tried on 44-46-48 in the regular jackets and coats and shoulder width has never been an issue with either size. You should go with the size that's most comfortable around your torso.


----------



## chloe speaks

tonkamama said:


> Thank you. Now I am hoping I can get another one @ sale price.
> 
> Do you have any one from this season that you like?


there actually isn't (though I LOVE your 'non-basic' one with the peplum; what was that one called?)

i am looking to make my first 'solid' purchase next season when they have the 'oiled calfskin'. i love that finish more than the wrinkled/blistered ones...though if i see other pieces go on sale  this season



Nenskes said:


> *CEC.LV4eva*, *tonkamama* and *chloe speaks*: Thanks so much for your input! I will take your advice and go with size 46. It's the jacket with wings in the back, like the gorgeous one *tonkamama* owns, only the shearling version.
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=ACG13&des=&cat=41&gender=women&group=clothing&vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> 
> *chloe speaks*, you tried on the shearling, does it run so small? (2 sizes compared to the blister)
> I have the blister in 44, hope the shearling jacket in 46 turns out be okay and not too small.... The leather on the shearling is much stiffer and thicker than the blister ofcourse. Wonder if the leather on these shearling jackets stretch/give a little?



I think it will be ok - you mentioned the 44 is big enough for a thin sweater underneath right? so effectively you're a 42, so it is already 2 sizes up.



Lae said:


> To those of you who can squeeze into an IT38, there is a superb jacket on sale at the Outnet UK today (extra 30% off). At this price I would buy it in a heartbeat, but unfortunately my size is long gone... Hope one of you can grab this deal! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/242683
> 
> Edit: There are a bunch of other models at an extra 30% off as well, but mostly the small sizes (38-40-42).
> 
> .



thanks Lae, there are sooo many cool styles on the UK site that I've not seen here in the states!

*hey, have you ladies seen the work of Maya Yogev of Grai? She was RO's apprentice for 2 years. Her stuff is definitely along the same lines though Owens is definitely more original/inspired to my eye. I was wondering what you thought of it.*


----------



## purse-nality

ugh! i just received a 20-off code from luisaviaroma for F/W pre-sale, but it doesn't include RO!


----------



## Kirali

purse-nality said:


> ugh! i just received a 20-off code from luisaviaroma for F/W pre-sale, but it doesn't include RO!



Is it just me or is all the RO stuff gone from luisaviaroma? I can't find him in the Designer section.


----------



## Lae

Kirali said:


> Is it just me or is all the RO stuff gone from luisaviaroma? I can't find him in the Designer section.



It is gone... it was like that yesterday as well.


----------



## Kirali

Lae said:


> It is gone... it was like that yesterday as well.



All the Ann D. stuff is gone too - I wonder why...


----------



## purse-nality

Kirali said:


> Is it just me or is all the RO stuff gone from luisaviaroma? I can't find him in the Designer section.



right! back on Nov.22, per CS. pre-sale ends on the 21st, which means designers not listed now are excluded. hence, they were pulled out in the interim


----------



## Lae

purse-nality said:


> right! back on Nov.22, per CS. pre-sale ends on the 21st, which means designers not listed now are excluded. hence, they were pulled out in the interim



Well that makes sense! Send away people who want to buy something full price so they can shop with one of your competitors :weird:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

If your code has number 2 in it, it's the second turn around, ie now....

The first batch of codes that LVR sent out INCLUDED Rick Owens and Louboutins (now both are gone).
I think I shouldn't have hesitated... now I'm regretting my decision...... I hope my jacket won't be sold out...


----------



## Kirali

I'm so in love with my new cashmere dress. But boy does that thing run large.
I had to exchange it for a smaller size which is a first for me. Usually I have to size up with RO or it won't fit over my breast.


----------



## Lae

Kirali said:


> I'm so in love with my new cashmere dress. But boy does that thing run large.
> I had to exchange it for a smaller size which is a first for me. Usually I have to size up with RO or it won't fit over my breast.



Gorgeous! But oh so very expensive unfortunately...
Could you do a mod pic?


----------



## Kirali

Lae said:


> Gorgeous! But oh so very expensive unfortunately...
> Could you do a mod pic?



I got it at 30% off so it didn't hurt that much

I'll post pics the next time I wear it.


----------



## Lae

Kirali said:


> I got it at 30% off so it didn't hurt that much
> 
> I'll post pics the next time I wear it.



Nice deal. Where can you get 30% off on the current season already?


----------



## Kirali

Lae said:


> Nice deal. Where can you get 30% off on the current season already?



net-a-porter had a promo going on. From my understanding some randomly selected customers got an e-mail and could shop for five days at a discounted price. I got a ton of stuff from my wishlist but I think it's time for a ban now for the rest of the year.


----------



## Lae

Kirali said:


> net-a-porter had a promo going on. From my understanding some randomly selected customers got an e-mail and could shop for five days at a discounted price. I got a ton of stuff from my wishlist but I think it's time for a ban now for the rest of the year.



That sounds like  a good deal. The only thing they've sent me is a 50euro gift voucher a couple of weeks ago. That doesn't get you very far in RO land lol.


----------



## Nenskes

Lae said:


> And to Nenskes: I agree one the 46. If you're worried it might still be too tight, you can even go up to 48. I don't have any experience with the shearling jackets, but I've tried on 44-46-48 in the regular jackets and coats and shoulder width has never been an issue with either size. You should go with the size that's most comfortable around your torso.


Thanks *Lae*! I can't try on these jackets IRL because there's no store near me (or even in my country) that sells this jacket, so it's difficult to determine the right size or compare sizes. But I think 46 will be fine. We'll see!



chloe speaks said:


> I think it will be ok - you mentioned the 44 is big enough for a thin sweater underneath right? so effectively you're a 42, so it is already 2 sizes up.[/B]


Hi *chloe speaks*, thx again! Yes, I can wear a thin sweather underneath my blister. Think it stretched a bit. Measurements of the shearling 46 I got from the store, are exactly the same as my blister 44. Will let you all know how it turns out as soon as I get the shearling! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think I shouldn't have hesitated... now I'm regretting my decision...... I hope my jacket won't be sold out...


I'm sure your jacket is still there! I know the shearling with wings was still available in 3 or 4 sizes, before it was 'removed' from the website (LVR). And they were already there for a while. So can't imagine they were sold in a day. Which shearling jacket is on your mind?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nenskes said:


> Thanks *Lae*! I can't try on these jackets IRL because there's no store near me (or even in my country) that sells this jacket, so it's difficult to determine the right size or compare sizes. But I think 46 will be fine. We'll see!
> 
> 
> Hi *chloe speaks*, thx again! Yes, I can wear a thin sweather underneath my blister. Think it stretched a bit. Measurements of the shearling 46 I got from the store, are exactly the same as my blister 44. Will let you all know how it turns out as soon as I get the shearling!
> 
> 
> I'm sure your jacket is still there! I know the shearling with wings was still available in 3 or 4 sizes, before it was 'removed' from the website (LVR). And they were already there for a while. So can't imagine they were sold in a day. Which shearling jacket is on your mind?



Well I could do with or without wings... and I can take either 38 or 40... and I don't mind which color - black or dust, and I recall there were 2 quantities available for both sizes and colors. So I think I'll be safe and be able to snatch something on sale 

If I remember correctly, RO only takes off 20% discount when they're put on sale right? (of course later you'll get a 10% extra for the left overs).


----------



## sin vergüenza

Kirali said:


> I'm so in love with my new cashmere dress. But boy does that thing run large.
> I had to exchange it for a smaller size which is a first for me. Usually I have to size up with RO or it won't fit over my breast.


 
Very nice - I love it! (NAP didn't send me that. Guess I didn't spend enough with them this year!) I was able to nab the dark shadow turtleneck cashmere sweater at 60% off from the Outnet. They still have a large black one up I think.

Didn't you know that women who wear RO aren't allowed to have breasts?


----------



## susieserb

I scored and I didn't even realize how BIG my find was.  I done got me a RO black, smooth lambs' skin asymmetrical leather vest in my perfect size. Weather between 40-65 degrees, this vest offers the perfect group of panels to keep me warm and liberated at the same time, it is jussssst riiiiight!!


----------



## Lae

CEC.LV4eva said:


> If I remember correctly, RO only takes off 20% discount when they're put on sale right? (of course later you'll get a 10% extra for the left overs).



If you're talking about LVR, in my limited experience they put the more popular and recurring styles on the new collection page, so no discount. Other than that, they start their public sale rather late but RO for women has been 30% off from day 1. Of course, they do the whole email code thing so you might be lucky and eventually get a 30% code. After about a month of the public sale they start sending codes for an extra 15-20-30% off, depends.   




			
				sin vergüenza;20392103 said:
			
		

> Very nice - I love it! (NAP didn't send me that. Guess I didn't spend enough with them this year!) I was able to nab the dark shadow turtleneck cashmere sweater at 60% off from the Outnet. They still have a large black one up I think.
> 
> Didn't you know that women who wear RO aren't allowed to have breasts?



Yay on the cashmere sweater! I snapped that one up in black a few months ago . And re the breasts: maybe that's why I like RO so much? The clothes are not too roomy for me!



susieserb said:


> I scored and I didn't even realize how BIG my find was.  I done got me a RO black, smooth lambs' skin asymmetrical leather vest in my perfect size. Weather between 40-65 degrees, this vest offers the perfect group of panels to keep me warm and liberated at the same time, it is jussssst riiiiight!!


----------



## Lae

Btw, *Kirali*, I'm curious to find out what else you got off your wish list?


----------



## Lae

And again, those who can fit into an IT38, go go go! This fantastic jacket is half off. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/104633


----------



## Kirali

sin vergüenza;20392103 said:
			
		

> Very nice - I love it! (NAP didn't send me that. Guess I didn't spend enough with them this year!) I was able to nab the dark shadow turtleneck cashmere sweater at 60% off from the Outnet. They still have a large black one up I think.
> 
> Didn't you know that women who wear RO aren't allowed to have breasts?



I always have so much trouble finding tops and jackets. I usually wear a 40 in bottoms but I always have to size up when it comes to tops and then I don't have that snug fit around the shoulders anymore.

Lae, I didn't get more RO. TBH I'm not that blown away this season but I can't wait for S/S 12. He finally moved forward with that one, love all those architechtural shapes. I mostly got some Chalayan and Junya


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies... read the thread...  NAP is having a FACEBOOK secret sale...  there is only one RO jacket @ 50% off (no classic)...  if you like the style take advantage of the 50% off opportunity. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/net-a-porters-secret-sale-716392.html


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> Ladies... read the thread...  NAP is having a FACEBOOK secret sale...  there is only one RO jacket @ 50% off (no classic)...  if you like the style take advantage of the 50% off opportunity.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/net-a-porters-secret-sale-716392.html



Oh how I hope that will be included in the European secret sale! Better start saving up now . Great score, tonkamama!


----------



## tonkamama

Lae ~ Thank you.  I am sure NAP will start European secret sales soon (I think US sits always come 1st...), NAP may b offering even better selections for the Euro market!!  

I am happy with my purchase with NAP cus it no sales tax for shipping to CA!!  I always love the non-traditional style (LOL), alto this jacket is quiet similar to my black, but my black is from SS collection with thin leather.  So I hope the FW line will give me the warmth without adding too much laying.



Lae said:


> Oh how I hope that will be included in the European secret sale! Better start saving up now . Great score, tonkamama!


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> Lae ~ Thank you.  I am sure NAP will start European secret sales soon (I think US sits always come 1st...), NAP may b offering even better selections for the Euro market!!



Could you guys do me a favor and post here when it starts? I'm not one of those glued to the screen FB'ers and I'm afraid I'll miss it! Europe is always later than the US, but with the regular sale you know when it starts... last week of December for NAP if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## shockboogie

I was able to score the paneled RO jacket from the NAP Secret Sale! Can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## purse-nality

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  I just started my Rock Owens leather jacket obsession... I came across a RO jacket at Barneys when I went out shopping for my 1st...  for some reason I decided on the "basic" style and later still couldn't get the "love at first sight" one out of my mind....  I then realized I was just too conservative always want to be safe by getting the "basic".
> 
> I was so wrong... I should have followed my heart and get what I really wanted!!  So during Barneys purple card event (PC = gift card with purchase event), I went back & brought my "love at 1st sight" RO jacket home with me.  Of course, my RO obsession will not stop here...  I am just hoping that I can get one more RO jacket at sales price...
> 
> I will post an outdoor action pic soon.  Thank you for letting me share...



hi tonka! is this the same jacket you got from the secret sale, style & color? may i ask what size you're wearing? tia!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ladies, go grab your RO jacket with wings now on sale for 50% off! Still quite some stock left over


----------



## chloe speaks

*tonkamama*
thanks sooooo much for the tip - i just got myself one. i love your black paneled thin one, but this F/W is probably a little more practical in new york city (unfortunately, i had to pay tax!)

i can't wait to get it!

full size run still available ladies


----------



## tonkamama

Yes dear this is the "similar" jacket I got from NAP @ 50% off...  the black one is from SS with thin leather.  The one I got from NAP is FW thicker leather with thicker lining too.  

The Black SS one I got was a size 38, very fitted and I cannot wear thick sweater just a thin t-shirt.

The Grey FW I got from NAP was a size 40 so I can layer. 







purse-nality said:


> hi tonka! is this the same jacket you got from the secret sale, style & color? may i ask what size you're wearing? tia!


----------



## tonkamama

*Congrats ladies!!  *

*chloe speaks ~* yes for NY you will need the FW version.  The SS black I got I already feel not warm enough for CA winter weather esp if I go visit SF.  I am so glad I got the FW version for 50% off (the SS black I had to pay full price!! ush.  I love both!!  



shockboogie said:


> I was able to score the paneled RO jacket from the NAP Secret Sale! Can't wait for it to arrive!!!





chloe speaks said:


> *tonkamama*
> thanks sooooo much for the tip - i just got myself one. i love your black paneled thin one, but this F/W is probably a little more practical in new york city (unfortunately, i had to pay tax!)
> 
> i can't wait to get it!
> 
> full size run still available ladies


----------



## tonkamama

Lae said:


> Could you guys do me a favor and post here when it starts? I'm not one of those glued to the screen FB'ers and I'm afraid I'll miss it! Europe is always later than the US, but with the regular sale you know when it starts... last week of December for NAP if I'm not mistaken.


Do you have a facebook account?  If you do, try liking NAP on the link...and they will send you the secret sales update (for international / European sites), this way you will not miss the opportunity.

http://www.facebook.com/netaporter


----------



## tonkamama

Oops!!  NAP 50% off RO leather jacket size 40 has sold out... so hurry girls!!


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> Do you have a facebook account?  If you do, try liking NAP on the link...and they will send you the secret sales update (for international / European sites), this way you will not miss the opportunity.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/netaporter



I do and I'm liking them, but do they send you an email when it starts? I keep track of those but not of FB updates, that's the thing. I'm afraid that I'll miss out if I don't get right on it when it starts.
Thanks for the link, though and do show us some pics when the jacket arrives! (Yes, I realize I still owe you all pics...)


----------



## sin vergüenza

shockboogie said:


> I was able to score the paneled RO jacket from the NAP Secret Sale! Can't wait for it to arrive!!!


 
Me, too! I love the dark grey color.

I just hope it fits. I wear a RO 46 to 48 but this style runs very small in the bust and I'm *not* small in the bust.


----------



## purse-nality

shockboogie said:


> I was able to score the paneled RO jacket from the NAP Secret Sale! Can't wait for it to arrive!!!



hey mars! what size did you get? kinda confused. i think i'm 42, but on the size chart, bust measures 31.5 INCHES - size small??? 




tonkamama said:


> Yes dear this is the "similar" jacket I got from NAP @ 50% off...  the black one is from SS with thin leather.  The one I got from NAP is FW thicker leather with thicker lining too.
> 
> The Black SS one I got was a size 38, very fitted and I cannot wear thick sweater just a thin t-shirt.
> 
> The Grey FW I got from NAP was a size 40 so I can layer.



thanks! do you mind telling me your bust size pls? :shame: sorry, still figuring out sizing. don't have RO here, never tried 1 irl.... also, does nap charge duties/tax when shipped to the U.S? i'm thinkin of using a relative's add (CA), but don't want to burden them w/ addt'l charges upon delivery.


----------



## sin vergüenza

purse-nality said:


> hey mars! what size did you get? kinda confused. i think i'm 42, but on the size chart, bust measures 31.5 INCHES - size small???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! do you mind telling me your bust size pls? :shame: sorry, still figuring out sizing. don't have RO here, never tried 1 irl.... also, does nap charge duties/tax when shipped to the U.S? i'm thinkin of using a relative's add (CA), but don't want to burden them w/ addt'l charges upon delivery.


 
Sorry to butt in, but that is exactly what I was thinking and making me wonder if it'll fit. The 48 is a 36 inch bust. Wow....

And, yes, NAP ships free within the US with no sales tax (unless you live in New York) and no duties. They are already figured into the price.


----------



## Lae

purse-nality said:


> hey mars! what size did you get? kinda confused. i think i'm 42, but on the size chart, bust measures 31.5 INCHES - size small???






			
				sin vergüenza;20409947 said:
			
		

> Sorry to butt in, but that is exactly what I was thinking and making me wonder if it'll fit. The 48 is a 36 inch bust. Wow....



I'm sorry to butt in, too and I have no experience with the bust measurements as I'm not very blessed in that area... but think about how you want to wear the jacket: are you planning to wear it all the way zipped up? I have the regular biker one and a longer wool version of that and honestly, I rarely wear either of them zipped up higher than about halfway. The big collar just looks great when you zip it to right below the chest, which gives you more room if you need it. In the NAP shots you can compare the difference and maybe decide how you want to wear it?


----------



## tonkamama

I am not busty (size 32B) and I have skinny arms, shoulder length is approx 14" ~ so I find RO jackets fit me the best (LOL)!!

I wore my size 38 open and I can zip size 40.    

FYI... in case if you have these jackets so you can use them as reference.

Chanel jacket ~ I am 36 or 38
Bal leather ~ I am 36 or 38 
Vince leather ~ XS or S


NAP does not charge shipping, and shipping to CA is tax free.  NAP accepts return with 14 days.  NAP uses UPS and require receiver to sign for the package.  






purse-nality said:


> thanks! do you mind telling me your bust size pls? :shame: sorry, still figuring out sizing. don't have RO here, never tried 1 irl.... also, does nap charge duties/tax when shipped to the U.S? i'm thinkin of using a relative's add (CA), but don't want to burden them w/ addt'l charges upon delivery.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Lae said:


> I'm sorry to butt in, too and I have no experience with the bust measurements as I'm not very blessed in that area... but think about how you want to wear the jacket: are you planning to wear it all the way zipped up? I have the regular biker one and a longer wool version of that and honestly,* I rarely wear either of them zipped up higher than about halfway. The big collar just looks great when you zip it to right below the chest, which gives you more room if you need it*. In the NAP shots you can compare the difference and maybe decide how you want to wear it?


 
You must have read my mind because I was thinking this is how I may have to wear it. Or just leave it open. I can be 38 to 40 depending on the bra. Sadly, I may have to return it if it doesn't work. RO makes some jackets in 50 but not this one.


----------



## Kirali

purse-nality said:


> hey mars! what size did you get? kinda confused. i think i'm 42, but on the size chart, bust measures 31.5 INCHES - size small???




Are you talking about the Dark Dust one? I tried that one on at Palais Royal last month and there was no way I could zip the 42 up. The 44 was kind of alright around the chest area but way to big otherwise. Some RO jackets just have a really weird fit.


----------



## purse-nality

sin vergüenza;20409947 said:
			
		

> Sorry to butt in, but that is exactly what I was thinking and making me wonder if it'll fit. The 48 is a 36 inch bust. Wow....
> 
> And, yes, NAP ships free within the US with no sales tax (unless you live in New York) and no duties. They are already figured into the price.



ikr! what's more odd are the waist measurements - 34.5in for a size 42! wha?! come to think of it, maybe they mistakenly interchanged the numbers under bust & waist 

thanks for the shipping info! all the while, i thought nap was only uk-based.




Lae said:


> I'm sorry to butt in, too and I have no experience with the bust measurements as I'm not very blessed in that area... but think about how you want to wear the jacket: are you planning to wear it all the way zipped up? I have the regular biker one and a longer wool version of that and honestly, I rarely wear either of them zipped up higher than about halfway. The big collar just looks great when you zip it to right below the chest, which gives you more room if you need it. In the NAP shots you can compare the difference and maybe decide how you want to wear it?



thank you for your input. i'm not that "blessed" too! although, i think quite a big chunk of my chest measurement come from back fat! :shame: also, i'm not used to cold weather (like 12°C is freezing for me!). so i need the jacket to fit right when completely zipped too.




tonkamama said:


> I am not busty (size 32B) and I have skinny arms, shoulder length is approx 14" ~ so I find RO jackets fit me the best (LOL)!!
> 
> I wore my size 38 open and I can zip size 40.
> 
> FYI... in case if you have these jackets so you can use them as reference.
> 
> Chanel jacket ~ I am 36 or 38
> Bal leather ~ I am 36 or 38
> Vince leather ~ XS or S
> 
> 
> NAP does not charge shipping, and shipping to CA is tax free.  NAP accepts return with 14 days.  NAP uses UPS and require receiver to sign for the package.



ok, i just checked my measurements (its been a while!). 33.5B w/ padding -LOL! shoulder 14.5 - 15. i guess the nap size guide can be misleading. i don't own any designer jacket yet, only hi-street brands (ex. zara, usually an S). now if i could only decide that i need this more than a Mcqueen clutch, then this will be my first! 

thanks for all your help!


----------



## shockboogie

purse-nality said:


> hey mars! what size did you get? kinda confused. i think i'm 42, but on the size chart, bust measures 31.5 INCHES - size small???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! do you mind telling me your bust size pls? :shame: sorry, still figuring out sizing. don't have RO here, never tried 1 irl.... also, does nap charge duties/tax when shipped to the U.S? i'm thinkin of using a relative's add (CA), but don't want to burden them w/ addt'l charges upon delivery.



I took a 40 in this one.  I'm a 34/36 B. I'll post pics once it arrives HTH!


----------



## purse-nality

shockboogie said:


> I took a 40 in this one.  I'm a 34/36 B. I'll post pics once it arrives HTH!



Thanks hun! Great help! Decided on 42. I cant wait to see it on you!


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^Oooh, it's really making me rethink the size I got. I took a 44 not because of the bust (i'm a 34b too) but because of the armhole - i have pretty big arms and there was a size difference of 1" there between the 42/44 and i'm planning on being able to fit a thin sweater under there. 

i hope it's not too big :wondering


----------



## slky

^ From experience, the sleeves (including the armholes) do stretch out quite a bit because of the ribbed wool that's used. The actual leather won't stretch as much, so I'd definitely make sizing more dependent on bust/torso than arms. But try it out first - you never know! I got a blistered jacket from FW09, which I had to size up in even though I'm a 34B as well.


----------



## sin vergüenza

shockboogie said:


> *I took a 40 in this one. I'm a 34/36 B*. I'll post pics once it arrives HTH!


 
This sounds promising. Would love to see the pics.


----------



## shockboogie

I took a 40 because my usual RO size is a 36/38 and heard that this runs a bit smaller. One of my old RO jackets is a 38 and it's huge enough to wear a sweater inside. I'm a 38 in the Fall Balenciage moto jackets by the way. The jacket should arrive Monday so I'll definitely share pics here for reference.


----------



## chloe speaks

slky said:


> ^ From experience, the sleeves (including the armholes) do stretch out quite a bit because of the ribbed wool that's used. The actual leather won't stretch as much, so I'd definitely make sizing more dependent on bust/torso than arms. But try it out first - you never know! I got a blistered jacket from FW09, which I had to size up in even though I'm a 34B as well.



yes, i guess i will have to see, and not worry too much. i tried on the blistered in the basic moto this season and 44 wasn't too big on me, plus the wings make the waist measurement less problematic.

the size i ordered is already sold out!

go go ladies if you are on the fence; 40 and 44 are already sold out


----------



## Lae

I was just checking the American NAP site and the jacket is no longer on there. Also, the collection that is on offer seems very limited. Was it always this limited compared to the UK one or did they take part of the selection offline for the start of the sale (i.e. items removed will be on sale)?


----------



## sin vergüenza

No, you're right. They've removed a lot of inventory.

When I go to my account and click on the jacket, it states it is no longer available. This morning it was still there with many sizes left.


----------



## goodmornin

slky said:
			
		

> ^ From experience, the sleeves (including the armholes) do stretch out quite a bit because of the ribbed wool that's used. The actual leather won't stretch as much, so I'd definitely make sizing more dependent on bust/torso than arms. But try it out first - you never know! I got a blistered jacket from FW09, which I had to size up in even though I'm a 34B as well.



Cool - I'm a 34b and size 6 or so and got a size 44. Hope it fits!


----------



## tonkamama

Happy thanksgiving! So excite and please post your NAP special buy RO mod pictures here.  If possible, with pairing, want to see how you ladies wearing your RO!


----------



## Lae

sin vergüenza;20416258 said:
			
		

> No, you're right. They've removed a lot of inventory.
> 
> When I go to my account and click on the jacket, it states it is no longer available. This morning it was still there with many sizes left.



The thing is, I put one on my shopping basket to see how much it would be including the duties to Europe... and it's still there. If I wanted to, I could still got through with the order, but when clicking on the item it does indeed say that it's no longer available. 
This is also what happens the day after the sales end. You can still order what's in your basket, but officially they've taken it offline. This is why I think they've pulled off everything they're gonna put on sale.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies... sorry that the NAP RO 50% off special is over...  but I may have one more great news to share...

I know Barney NY is having a designer sale stating Dec 1 which should include RO (almost 100% positive).  Dont do this  to me if I am incorrect :shame:.  

I will double check with my SA to be sure and post here again soon...


----------



## shockboogie

goodmornin said:
			
		

> Cool - I'm a 34b and size 6 or so and got a size 44. Hope it fits!



The 44 will probably fit you just right I'm a 34/36b and a size 0/2 in most clothes and like I said took a 40 in this particular style (paneled). So excited for everyone here who scored from the secret sale and for the ones who will possibly get theirs in the upcoming BNY sale!!!


----------



## dharma

Lae said:


> The thing is, I put one on my shopping basket to see how much it would be including the duties to Europe... and it's still there. If I wanted to, I could still got through with the order, but when clicking on the item it does indeed say that it's no longer available.
> This is also what happens the day after the sales end. You can still order what's in your basket, but officially they've taken it offline. This is why I think they've pulled off everything they're gonna put on sale.



This just happened to me......I checked out the NAP sale this morning and the Rick sale section says that it is all sold out and the items aren't anywhere on the site.  But when I looked in my basket , the sienna panel jacket that I put in the other day was still there and it was 30 percent off! So look in your basket before you give up!
I wonder if they wil add the Rick after the weekend or if they just moved it to the UK site to get more full price sales for a bit of time?

I was happy to find this thread, I'm a bit of a Rick addict, it's come to the point that I can barely leave the house without some Rick,lol. I managed to get the dust jacket yesterday at 50 off and can't wait for it to arrive. When I first started collecting his pieces about 10 years ago, the jackets were all under 1500, I miss those days.


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> Ladies... sorry that the NAP RO 50% off special is over...  but I may have one more great news to share...
> 
> I know Barney NY is having a designer sale stating Dec 1 which should include RO (almost 100% positive).  Dont do this  to me if I am incorrect :shame:.
> 
> I will double check with my SA to be sure and post here again soon...



There was a lot of stock left in the Madison store when I was there last week.


----------



## sin vergüenza

dharma said:


> This just happened to me......I checked out the NAP sale this morning and the Rick sale section says that it is all sold out and the items aren't anywhere on the site. But when I looked in my basket , the sienna panel jacket that I put in the other day was still there and it was 30 percent off! So look in your basket before you give up!
> I wonder if they wil add the Rick after the weekend or if they just moved it to the UK site to get more full price sales for a bit of time?
> 
> I was happy to find this thread, I'm a bit of a Rick addict, it's come to the point that I can barely leave the house without some Rick,lol. I managed to get the dust jacket yesterday at 50 off and can't wait for it to arrive. When I first started collecting his pieces about 10 years ago, the jackets were all under 1500, I miss those days.


 
I think they may have been on sale earlier today. When I click on the jacket I bought at 50% off for $1400, it now says sold out at $2012. 

The great thing about his pieces is that they all work together no matter the year they came out. I'm still on the hunt for a Goddess skirt from 2003 (I think that was the year). 

Last night for Thanksgiving dinner I wore a simple Alexander Wang T with Gap denim skinny pants and threw on my RO fine cotton knit long cardi in dark dust (Outnet score earlier this month ) and I instantly felt fashionable.


----------



## jellybelly8

Argh! I hesitated buying the jacket from NAP and now I so regret it. It seems to be all sold out. 

Congrats to the ladies who bought it! Great deal!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Woohoo! I just got my jacket delivered! Well... it's still with the security dude in my building. Can't wait to go home and try it on!!! 

DHL states that my package is 18 lbs?!?!??! That's really heavy


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Woohoo! I just got my jacket delivered! Well... it's still with the security dude in my building. Can't wait to go home and try it on!!!
> 
> DHL states that my package is 18 lbs?!?!??! That's really heavy


Wow I wonder where that extra 12 lbs came from!  According to UPS record, mine only weighting 6 lbs...  it will arrive next Fri (usually takes around 7 to 10days to arrive for my location).  

Cannot wait for your mod picture.....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> Wow I wonder where that extra 12 lbs came from!  According to UPS record, mine only weighting 6 lbs...  it will arrive next Fri (usually takes around 7 to 10days to arrive for my location).
> 
> Cannot wait for your mod picture.....



I dunno why it doesn't seem to be that heavy, but the box is pretty huge with all the gift wrapping. I think maybe they meant 8 lbs instead of 18?!?!? 

Anyhow, I just tried on the jacket last night. I really like it, but for some reason I'm not loving it... The leather is really thin and the sleeves are also slightly shorter (but sufficiently long) compared to my other jacket. There's also a lot of wrinkles around the collar which doesn't make it sit right around my neck/chest area... And I'm pretty sure that the wrinkles are not part of its style. There are the "smaller" wrinkles on the smooth leather and then these "non-styled, random" wrinkles. I'm going to take it into the showers with me and hopefully the moisture will smooth out the wrinkles. 

I'll post some modeling pix later after I attempt to get rid of the wrinkles and maybe then I'll change my mind


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Woohoo! I just got my jacket delivered! Well... it's still with the security dude in my building. Can't wait to go home and try it on!!!
> 
> DHL states that my package is 18 lbs?!?!??! That's really heavy





tonkamama said:


> Wow I wonder where that extra 12 lbs came from!  According to UPS record, mine only weighting 6 lbs...  it will arrive next Fri (usually takes around 7 to 10days to arrive for my location).
> 
> Cannot wait for your mod picture.....



Mine is also UPS, 6lbs. Mine will be here by EOD Monday. <----mini tantrum, since I live in NYC and had to pay 150$ tax, they could have had it here Friday after Thanksgiving but they didn't process the order UNTIL Thursday 

Still, I am VERY excited. Can't wait to see everyone's modeling pics!

*ON another note:*
which tshirt do most of us RO lovers wear as a layering Tee since 'the look' requires a longer tshirt (when you're not in a RO tee that is LOL)?
I really like for this kind of look a Vince favorite tank (over butt length worn scrunched) plus a shorter thin sweater, but I don't really have any tshirts with a sleeve to wear under my new RO...? ideas?


----------



## shockboogie

Mine has been at my local UPS since Wednesday but I don't know why they didn't deliver it yesterday and will deliver it on Monday still;/ Ugh...


----------



## Lae

I'm very excited for all you ladies who scored the NAP deal and I can't wait to see pics! 


> *ON another note:*
> which tshirt do most of us RO lovers wear as a layering Tee since 'the look' requires a longer tshirt (when you're not in a RO tee that is LOL)?
> I really like for this kind of look a Vince favorite tank (over butt length worn scrunched) plus a shorter thin sweater, but I don't really have any tshirts with a sleeve to wear under my new RO...? ideas?



I've used a very long American Vintage tee/dress, an ADM tee, a Bassike top, T by Wang and that's all I can think of right now... In any case, I always try to stock up on a few basics like these in the NAP (or any other) sale. You can get basics for like $30.


----------



## chloe speaks

shockboogie said:


> Mine has been at my local UPS since Wednesday but I don't know why they didn't deliver it yesterday and will deliver it on Monday still;/ Ugh...



ugh is right. i was guessing maybe this fri is NOT a ups workday? i'm not sure if they delivered anything - we didn't get any packages yesterday and were expecting a few...


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> Mine is also UPS, 6lbs. Mine will be here by EOD Monday. <----mini tantrum, since I live in NYC and had to pay 150$ tax, they could have had it here Friday after Thanksgiving but they didn't process the order UNTIL Thursday
> 
> Still, I am VERY excited. Can't wait to see everyone's modeling pics!
> 
> *ON another note:*
> which tshirt do most of us RO lovers wear as a layering Tee since 'the look' requires a longer tshirt (when you're not in a RO tee that is LOL)?
> I really like for this kind of look a Vince favorite tank (over butt length worn scrunched) plus a shorter thin sweater, but I don't really have any tshirts with a sleeve to wear under my new RO...? ideas?


I went out and bought a few simple V neck James Perse long sleeve Ts just for my RO jackets for a more lay back and casual look... I usually find great deals of James Perse Ts from my local NM Last Call..  For dressier look, currently I like Helmut Lang Ts.

*sin vergüenza* has great tips!!  I will see if I can score few RO basics at mark down prices.


----------



## tonkamama

Lae said:


> I'm very excited for all you ladies who scored the NAP deal and I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> 
> I've used a very long American Vintage tee/dress, an ADM tee, a Bassike top, T by Wang and that's all I can think of right now... In any case, I always try to stock up on a few basics like these in the NAP (or any other) sale. You can get basics for like $30.


I missed my chance of getting some nice RO basics from NAP sales (my sizes all sold out)...  but I will see if I can score some from the BNY sales!!


----------



## Kirali

chloe speaks said:


> *ON another note:*
> which tshirt do most of us RO lovers wear as a layering Tee since 'the look' requires a longer tshirt (when you're not in a RO tee that is LOL)?
> I really like for this kind of look a Vince favorite tank (over butt length worn scrunched) plus a shorter thin sweater, but I don't really have any tshirts with a sleeve to wear under my new RO...? ideas?



I second T by Alexander Wang. My other to go brand for basics is American Apparel. They might not be as "luxe" as other brands but they offer a huge variety of styles and colours - and they actually tend to survive longer than the RO shirts I had.


----------



## dharma

For tees I love the layering tanks by enza costa. They are really fab, have a raw edge and seam up the back like Rick's but wear like iron.  There is also a fitted tank dress that is perfection when layered under Rick skirts and dresses. I buy them at a local boutique but they are on revolve and shopbop.

I've also found James Perse and Alexander Wang to work as well as a favorite slim cut black low cowl tee from Target!

I have found the RO tees to be way too fragile for the cost and while I realize that part of the look is deconstructed, it bothers me when one of those tanks gets a run after one use from something as minor as a necklace catch, prong on a ring, or my dogs greeting me a bit too enthusiastically.


----------



## dharma

sin vergüenza;20420218 said:
			
		

> I think they may have been on sale earlier today. When I click on the jacket I bought at 50% off for $1400, it now says sold out at $2012.
> 
> The great thing about his pieces is that they all work together no matter the year they came out. I'm still on the hunt for a Goddess skirt from 2003 (I think that was the year).
> 
> Last night for Thanksgiving dinner I wore a simple Alexander Wang T with Gap denim skinny pants and threw on my RO fine cotton knit long cardi in dark dust (Outnet score earlier this month ) and I instantly felt fashionable.



There is one on eBay right now in dust in a size 40. I have it in black from ages ago, and it is gorgeous, worthy of a hunt!

Your thanksgiving outfit sounds great, I wore skinny rag and bone jeans in a brownish olive, all saints "poison" top and a Rick dark grey leather wrap jacket, high heel Hermes boots in a tundra color. You are so right about his pieces making you feel instantly chic, I think that's why I keep going back.


----------



## Kirali

dharma said:


> For tees I love the layering tanks by enza costa. They are really fab, have a raw edge and seam up the back like Rick's but wear like iron.  There is also a fitted tank dress that is perfection when layered under Rick skirts and dresses. I buy them at a local boutique but they are on revolve and shopbop.
> 
> I've also found James Perse and Alexander Wang to work as well as a favorite slim cut black low cowl tee from Target!
> 
> I have found the RO tees to be way too fragile for the cost and while I realize that part of the look is deconstructed, it bothers me when one of those tanks gets a run after one use from something as minor as a necklace catch, prong on a ring, or my dogs greeting me a bit too enthusiastically.



This. Rick Owens tees and tanks just don't hold up well. I ruined a couple of them with rings, bracelets, ect. I also do not like Lilies. If I buy a cardi for quite some money I don't want to have tons of pilling on it after wearing it once. I even destroyed one cardi while trying to get rid of the pilling and ended up with four holes.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> *ON another note:*
> which tshirt do most of us RO lovers wear as a layering Tee since 'the look' requires a longer tshirt (when you're not in a RO tee that is LOL)?
> I really like for this kind of look a Vince favorite tank (over butt length worn scrunched) plus a shorter thin sweater, but I don't really have any tshirts with a sleeve to wear under my new RO...? ideas?



I just wear whatever T-shirt/shirt/dress laying around. I usually don't have a problem with longer sleeves since my arms are pretty small. Also, I don't have a specific brand. I find buying designer Ts and other casual clothing to be a waste of money, so I just go to my local H&M, American Apparel, or some cheap clothing boutique


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

So here's a the reveal of my my new jacket which I've decided to keep after getting rid of 50% of the wrinkles. It hangs better now, but still wrinkly. 

*Rick Owens FW11 Lima Jacket in Dark Dust Lambskin Leather
*






















Ok.... get ready for lots of pix


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:

Outfit 1:
Skirt - Aqua
Shoes - Balenciaga

















Outfit 2:
Shirt - H&M
Jeggings - H&M
Shoes - Far left and right by Christian Louboutin Sigourney in Brown Laminato
           Middle by Rick Owens Stivale wedge booties in black suede


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Outfit 3:
Shirt - H&M
Jeans - Rockstar
Shoes - Balenciaga


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Outfit 3:
> Shirt - H&M
> Jeans - Rockstar
> Shoes - Balenciaga


 Stunning!!  It fits your perfectly and thank you for all the pairing pictures which give me more idea on how to wear mine when it arrives!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> Stunning!!  It fits your perfectly and thank you for all the pairing pictures which give me more idea on how to wear mine when it arrives!!!



Thanks Tonkamama! Would love to see your modeling pix when yours arrives next week too!  Hopefully yours won't have that much wrinkles...


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


>


Beautiful packing!!    Cannot wait to receive mine!!


----------



## Suzie

You lucky gals, the jacket is just gorgeous!


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I just wear whatever T-shirt/shirt/dress laying around. I usually don't have a problem with longer sleeves since my arms are pretty small. Also, I don't have a specific brand. I find buying designer Ts and other casual clothing to be a waste of money, so I just go to my local H&M, American Apparel, or some cheap clothing boutique


 
LOL, i meant longer in the waist, not arms, but you are lucky to have the smaller arms because although i am not a big person, i have biggish arms  sometimes i have to size up because the armhole/arms of a shirt/jacket are just too tight!

hopefully i will get a tip from someone that will point me to a low cost & good fitting tshirt, because with all my other expensive tastes, saving a few dollars here and there is a +


----------



## shockboogie

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Modeling pix:
> 
> Outfit 1:
> Skirt - Aqua
> Shoes - Balenciaga
> 
> Outfit 2:
> Shirt - H&M
> Jeggings - H&M
> Shoes - Far left and right by Christian Louboutin Sigourney in Brown Laminato
> Middle by Rick Owens Stivale wedge booties in black suede



Amazing!!!


----------



## Lae

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So here's a the reveal of my my new jacket which I've decided to keep after getting rid of 50% of the wrinkles. It hangs better now, but still wrinkly.
> 
> *Rick Owens FW11 Lima Jacket in Dark Dust Lambskin Leather
> *
> Ok.... get ready for lots of pix



LOVE it!


----------



## sin vergüenza

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Outfit 3:
> Shirt - H&M
> Jeans - Rockstar
> Shoes - Balenciaga


 
See, this is why I don't like to post modeling pictures......

*You look beautiful and your pictures are just stunning - like works of art!!*

Love love love how you styled the jacket - esp with the long skirt. Such a gorgeous, feminine and chic combo. Rick would be proud of you! 

As for the jacket, I was surprised to see how far down it actually hung in back - I like! It looks shorter on those Amazonian models. I'm also loving the color AND the wrinkles. Sometimes grey can look softer and more feminine than black on a leather jacket. 

Can't wait to get mine - just hope it fits.

Don't even get me started on those Balenciaga boots. Are they from this season?


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Outfit 3:
> Shirt - H&M
> Jeans - Rockstar
> Shoes - Balenciaga


OMG, love it! Terrific pairings CEC.LV4eva! I'm also super excited that the 'wings' allow wearing leggings with any length shirts. 

I'm super excited for mine to get here Monday! I hope it fits.


----------



## dharma

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix:
> 
> Outfit 1:
> Skirt - Aqua
> Shoes - Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2:
> Shirt - H&M
> Jeggings - H&M
> Shoes - Far left and right by Christian Louboutin Sigourney in Brown Laminato
> Middle by Rick Owens Stivale wedge booties in black suede



You look gorgeous!  I love this jacket, I can't wait to get it!!!! I love the longer length in back.  You styled it beautifully


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Suzie said:


> You lucky gals, the jacket is just gorgeous!



Thanks Suzie! His jackets are addictive 



shockboogie said:


> Amazing!!!



THank you Schokboogie! Please post pix of yours too when it arrives! 



Lae said:


> LOVE it!



Thanks Lae! I actually had some typos in the title, so the jacket/collection is called LIMO, not Lima as written LOL. I dunno why I wrote that, I guess my subconscious mind was thinking of limousines and preferred Peru's capital better 



dharma said:


> You look gorgeous!  I love this jacket, I can't wait to get it!!!! I love the longer length in back.  You styled it beautifully



Thanks dharma! Would love to see your jacket too! We all scored an amazing deal!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> LOL, i meant longer in the waist, not arms, but you are lucky to have the smaller arms because although i am not a big person, i have biggish arms  sometimes i have to size up because the armhole/arms of a shirt/jacket are just too tight!
> 
> hopefully i will get a tip from someone that will point me to a low cost & good fitting tshirt, because with all my other expensive tastes, saving a few dollars here and there is a +



oh sorry, I thought you were talking about the arms lol. Well my mother always says that the best way to tone the arms is to have a good posture when standing/sitting. Slouching probably doesn't help with back-fat either, so maybe you can give that a try? Of course exercise and toning the arms are good too, but it's always such a hassle to work out lol (I'm lazy).
As for longer length Ts.... I dunno... The Limited, Forever 21, AA??? I'm really cheap with my tops LOL! The only expensive clothing I buy are for jackets, coats, jeans, and lingerie 



chloe speaks said:


> OMG, love it! Terrific pairings CEC.LV4eva! I'm also super excited that the 'wings' allow wearing leggings with any length shirts.
> 
> I'm super excited for mine to get here Monday! I hope it fits.



Thanks again Chloe! Can't wait for yours to arrive too! Do post pix! 





			
				sin vergüenza;20430724 said:
			
		

> See, this is why I don't like to post modeling pictures......
> 
> *You look beautiful and your pictures are just stunning - like works of art!!*
> 
> Love love love how you styled the jacket - esp with the long skirt. Such a gorgeous, feminine and chic combo. Rick would be proud of you!
> 
> As for the jacket, I was surprised to see how far down it actually hung in back - I like! It looks shorter on those Amazonian models. I'm also loving the color AND the wrinkles. Sometimes grey can look softer and more feminine than black on a leather jacket.
> 
> Can't wait to get mine - just hope it fits.
> 
> Don't even get me started on those Balenciaga boots. Are they from this season?



You are too funny 
THank you sin Verguenza! Yes, I'm into these maxi skirts these days! I find them really comfy and they also hide my bow-legs lol!
Rick is so funny too, he hates mini skirts and I hate them too. I've tried so many back when I was a teen and they never looked right. It was a ghastly sight! lol
Yeah, I'm 5'2, so the jacket probably looks longer on me than on other models! I wish I were taller though 
Can't wait to see yours too! We're all going to be like quintuplets (however many we are) or better yet - RO's mod squad


----------



## jellybelly8

The jacket looks amazing on you CEC.LV4eva! May I ask which size you bought and your usual size? Thanks!


----------



## lala10

eek! ladies, just came to get some support for my hyperventilating self! I had been wanting a rick owens jacket for awhile (and told myself that this year, for Christmas, was the year that I would buy one!). In a very uncharacteristic move, I pulled the trigger on the "Classic Biker Jacket" (seen here: http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_classic_biker_jacket/thing?id=46147939). 

I think there were a few signs - only jacket left in my size, offer of a 30% off pre-sale, no tax since I live out of state, etc. This is what I like to call my first "grown up" score, clothing-wise. Just wanted to share because i don't think other people would understand!


----------



## tonkamama

lala10 said:


> eek! ladies, just came to get some support for my hyperventilating self! I had been wanting a rick owens jacket for awhile (and told myself that this year, for Christmas, was the year that I would buy one!). In a very uncharacteristic move, I pulled the trigger on the "Classic Biker Jacket" (seen here: http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_classic_biker_jacket/thing?id=46147939).
> 
> I think there were a few signs - only jacket left in my size, offer of a 30% off pre-sale, no tax since I live out of state, etc. This is what I like to call my first "grown up" score, clothing-wise. Just wanted to share because i don't think other people would understand!


Congrats...  beautiful classic style with good discount...  it is meant to be yours!  Now I want to see mod picture!   

I do not reveal how much I paid for my jackets to my friends unless they ask cus I do not lie either... most of them can not understand the passions I have for my things ..... LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jellybelly8 said:


> The jacket looks amazing on you CEC.LV4eva! May I ask which size you bought and your usual size? Thanks!



The jacket is a size 40, still quite roomy inside (I can go for 38 as well).
I usually take anywhere from XXXS - S in US clothing...
My dimensions are the following in inches:
Shoulders - 12
Boobs - 32B (can go for A as well, but kinda tight)
Waist - 25
Hips - 33



lala10 said:


> eek! ladies, just came to get some support for my hyperventilating self! I had been wanting a rick owens jacket for awhile (and told myself that this year, for Christmas, was the year that I would buy one!). In a very uncharacteristic move, I pulled the trigger on the "Classic Biker Jacket" (seen here: http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_classic_biker_jacket/thing?id=46147939).
> 
> I think there were a few signs - only jacket left in my size, offer of a 30% off pre-sale, no tax since I live out of state, etc. This is what I like to call my first "grown up" score, clothing-wise. Just wanted to share because i don't think other people would understand!



Ooooh congrats! How did you get 30% off?
but >3000$ regular price for that jacket is a bit much, no? The classic bomber is usually just about 2000$ for me. With sales, it's easy to get it less than 1500$... Just wondering if the website varies with different currencies...
Anyhow, congrats! Do post pix when it arrives!


----------



## chloe speaks

lala10 said:


> eek! ladies, just came to get some support for my hyperventilating self! I had been wanting a rick owens jacket for awhile (and told myself that this year, for Christmas, was the year that I would buy one!). In a very uncharacteristic move, I pulled the trigger on the "Classic Biker Jacket" (seen here: http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_classic_biker_jacket/thing?id=46147939).
> 
> I think there were a few signs - only jacket left in my size, offer of a 30% off pre-sale, no tax since I live out of state, etc. This is what I like to call my first "grown up" score, clothing-wise. Just wanted to share because i don't think other people would understand!


I Love this one THat sounds like a great sign to get one. This will be my first new RO jacket so I'm excited too. Signs are 50% off and my size available lol. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> oh sorry, I thought you were talking about the arms lol. Well my mother always says that the best way to tone the arms is to have a good posture when standing/sitting. Slouching probably doesn't help with back-fat either, so maybe you can give that a try? Of course exercise and toning the arms are good too, but it's always such a hassle to work out lol (I'm lazy).
> As for longer length Ts.... I dunno... The Limited, Forever 21, AA??? I'm really cheap with my tops LOL! The only expensive clothing I buy are for jackets, coats, jeans, and lingerie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too funny
> THank you sin Verguenza! Yes, I'm into these maxi skirts these days! I find them really comfy and they also hide my bow-legs lol!
> Rick is so funny too, he hates mini skirts and I hate them too. I've tried so many back when I was a teen and they never looked right. It was a ghastly sight! lol
> Yeah, I'm 5'2, so the jacket probably looks longer on me than on other models! I wish I were taller though
> Can't wait to see yours too! We're all going to be like quintuplets (however many we are) or better yet - RO's mod squad


mmm wait, what about SHOES lol!!!??? I can see your Louboutins and Balenciagas. That counts. 

RE the arms. The opposite is true for me LOL; I exercise alot and do alot of yoga so I have really toned arms and a developed back so no back fat for me! But it's more so the case that you can't cram muscled arms inside a skinny jacket than you can a fat one! 

RO modsquad


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> I Love this one THat sounds like a great sign to get one. This will be my first new RO jacket so I'm excited too. Signs are 50% off and my size available lol.
> 
> 
> mmm wait, what about SHOES lol!!!??? I can see your Louboutins and Balenciagas. That counts.
> 
> RE the arms. The opposite is true for me LOL; I exercise alot and do alot of yoga so I have really toned arms and a developed back so no back fat for me! But it's more so the case that you can't cram muscled arms inside a skinny jacket than you can a fat one!
> 
> RO modsquad



Hmm... yeah, shoes and bags are my other addictions! :shame: I try not to talk about those lol but hey, I said clothing right? lol so they don't count 

Wow I envy your arms! I used to have really muscular legs and thighs when I did a lot of sports as a kid and in my teens, now they've all just turned into flabby fat. My thighs are too big to fit into most of CL's knee-high boots  I should get more inspired by you and work out more


----------



## lala10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The jacket is a size 40, still quite roomy inside (I can go for 38 as well).
> I usually take anywhere from XXXS - S in US clothing...
> My dimensions are the following in inches:
> Shoulders - 12
> Boobs - 32B (can go for A as well, but kinda tight)
> Waist - 25
> Hips - 33
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh congrats! How did you get 30% off?
> but >3000$ regular price for that jacket is a bit much, no? The classic bomber is usually just about 2000$ for me. With sales, it's easy to get it less than 1500$... Just wondering if the website varies with different currencies...
> Anyhow, congrats! Do post pix when it arrives!


 
Thanks friends!

I think this particular style (for whatever reason) is more expensive. I thought the same thing when i got home and googled it as the high neck moto jacket looks very similar and retails for ~$2500. It may have to do with the fact that the biker jacket is a bit more wintery/early spring since it's partially fleece lined? i have no clue. The store (Jeffrey NYC) is doing a 30% off sale in a few weeks and the manager gave an okay to the SA. Unfortunately, i have to wait until the official sale starts in a week or two until they can ship. Until then, I'll just have to live with what i've done..lol!

@Chloe Speaks - yes, it's all about the signs! the stars aligned on this one and even though I'm kind of like "eek!" I know I would've kept tihnking about it if I didn't do it. oh well.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lala10 said:


> Thanks friends!
> 
> I think this particular style (for whatever reason) is more expensive. I thought the same thing when i got home and googled it as the high neck moto jacket looks very similar and retails for ~$2500. It may have to do with the fact that the biker jacket is a bit more wintery/early spring since it's partially fleece lined? i have no clue. The store (Jeffrey NYC) is doing a 30% off sale in a few weeks and the manager gave an okay to the SA. Unfortunately, i have to wait until the official sale starts in a week or two until they can ship. Until then, I'll just have to live with what i've done..lol!
> 
> @Chloe Speaks - yes, it's all about the signs! the stars aligned on this one and even though I'm kind of like "eek!" I know I would've kept tihnking about it if I didn't do it. oh well.



Ooooh that's awesome! I didn't know they made it with a fleece lining as well! I just zoomed in on the pictures and saw the collar was fleece.
Well that will justify for its price!


----------



## lala10

actually, now that a few people bring it up..what do we think *is* the difference between the "High neck moto jacket" and "Classic Biker Jacket"? Anybody?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lala10 said:


> actually, now that a few people bring it up..what do we think *is* the difference between the "High neck moto jacket" and "Classic Biker Jacket"? Anybody?



dunno... I think they're used frequently to refer to the same style now. Maybe there's some historical aspect to it, but I'm tempted to think that the classic had originally a smaller lapel/collar compared to the more popular version now with the big high neck ones. 
Maybe someone else can help?


----------



## Kirali

Ladies, there is a 24 hour, 40 % off sale going on at the corner right now - Including RO.

code is CYBERMONDAY@FW11

I snagged a new pair of wedges, a cardi and a new leather jacket - so much for no more clothes this year


----------



## Lae

Kirali said:


> Ladies, there is a 24 hour, 40 % off sale going on at the corner right now - Including RO.
> 
> code is CYBERMONDAY@FW11
> 
> I snagged a new pair of wedges, a cardi and a new leather jacket - so much for no more clothes this year



O dear, this is getting dangerous... Now do wait for the NAP secret sale, or do I get something here? 
Thank you so much for letting us know!


----------



## Kirali

I know it's crazy with all those secret and pre- sales this season. I wonder what's next? "Congratulations it's your cats birthday" sale?

I hardly managed to get anything last seasons sale because they usually start when I am at work but this season is sooooo good.
I still have to figure out how to sneak that package in whithout my boyfriend noticing, he already thinks I'm nuts when it comes to clothing and gave me major side-eye when the last nap order arrived


----------



## Lae

There's another dilemma: all these pre-sales make me think that the _actual_ sales are gonna get crazy, so maybe it's better to just wait and score big in January? That strategy worked for the summer NAP sale, you wouldn't believe some of the deals... stuff at 80% off.


----------



## Kirali

NAP's EU sale usually starts at the 26th, right? 

80 % off? Oh my gosh talk about a great deal. I always stuck in the ER on christmas so I always miss out.


----------



## Lae

Last year it was the 26th of December, yes. It might be the 27th this year because that is when the sales in London start.


----------



## tonkamama

Kirali said:


> I know it's crazy with all those secret and pre- sales this season. *I wonder what's next? "Congratulations it's your cats birthday" sale?*
> 
> I hardly managed to get anything last seasons sale because they usually start when I am at work but this season is sooooo good.
> I still have to *figure out how to sneak that package in whithout my boyfriend noticing,* he already thinks I'm nuts when it comes to clothing and gave me major side-eye when the last nap order arrived


:lolots:


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kirali said:


> Ladies, there is a 24 hour, 40 % off sale going on at the corner right now - Including RO.
> 
> code is CYBERMONDAY@FW11
> 
> I snagged a new pair of wedges, a cardi and a new leather jacket - so much for no more clothes this year



thanks for this!  are they listing in the sizes as in US sizes? so 2 is RO normal 38, 4 is 40, 6 is 42, etc? I've never shopped with them before but I'm very familiar with my regular RO sizes so I'm confused...

thanks!!


----------



## Lae

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks for this!  are they listing in the sizes as in US sizes? so 2 is RO normal 38, 4 is 40, 6 is 42, etc? I've never shopped with them before but I'm very familiar with my regular RO sizes so I'm confused...
> 
> thanks!!



Try changing your country to something in Europe, the regular IT sizes will show then. You can figure out the conversion and then switch back to the US site .


----------



## green.bee

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks for this!  are they listing in the sizes as in US sizes? so 2 is RO normal 38, 4 is 40, 6 is 42, etc? I've never shopped with them before but I'm very familiar with my regular RO sizes so I'm confused...
> 
> thanks!!



when you click on the size it will show an italian size as well:


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lae said:


> Try changing your country to something in Europe, the regular IT sizes will show then. You can figure out the conversion and then switch back to the US site .



thank you, awesome tip but unfortunately I am still confused since what's available when I change my country doesn't quite match up. 

I'll call them in the morning, here's to hoping they don't sell what I want overnight 



green.bee said:


> when you click on the size it will show an italian size as well:



oh, hadn't noticed at all, THANK YOU!!  it's a good thing I saw that because what that's indicating does not match their size chart.  sooo great, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## tonkamama

Can you ladies advise if RO wedge boots are TTS?  TIA.


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> Can you ladies advise if RO wedge boots are TTS?  TIA.



In my experience it depends on the height of the wedge. The lower ones (~3") are TTS, the only pair of high ones I've tried on felt a whole size too small.


----------



## chloe speaks

Lae said:


> There's another dilemma: all these pre-sales make me think that the _actual_ sales are gonna get crazy, so maybe it's better to just wait and score big in January? That strategy worked for the summer NAP sale, you wouldn't believe some of the deals... stuff at 80% off.



right, but by the time 80% is off, what's their selection like????


----------



## tonkamama

Lae said:


> In my experience it depends on the height of the wedge. The lower ones (~3") are TTS, the only pair of high ones I've tried on felt a whole size too small.


Thank you...  is this the ~ 3" you are referring to that is TTS?  I can only go up to this high...


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> right, but by the time 80% is off, what's their selection like????


I would say either XL or XS remains... unless lucky enough to finds that someone returns.


----------



## chloe speaks

tonkamama said:


> I would say either XL or XS remains... unless lucky enough to finds that someone returns.



That is what I thought... sometimes, being average height & average shoe size just doesn't help


----------



## mundodabolsa

ok, me again...

all of my rick owens stuff is in a size 40.  for my next jacket I was going to intentionally size up to a 42, but they don't have that, just 40 or 44.  so now I have to debate...

this jacket would be all wool though, does anyone have any feelings on how the wool jackets fit compared to the leather? 

even though my 3 jackets are all 40s they are all in different fabrics and fit very differently.... sigh.... the woes of internet shopping! 

my next question is, are the differences between sizes that drastic? like if I'm usually a 40 will the 44 be ok just slightly bigger or will I be swimming? I feel like the sleeve length changes but the body structure doesn't change too much usually... agree?


----------



## Lae

chloe speaks said:


> right, but by the time 80% is off, what's their selection like????


That's a risk you have to take... last year I only bought stuff after the final markdown. This year, after the second and the final markdown. If you really really want a certain item you're obviously better off buying it as soon as it reaches a price level you're comfortable with. But in some cases the "bargain level" makes you buy things you didn't think were worth the money before. Some of the stuff I bought at 70-80% off I would not have bought at 50% off. 



tonkamama said:


> Thank you...  is this the ~ 3" you are referring to that is TTS?  I can only go up to this high...


Yes. For me those were a little tight on the upper side (not sure of the correct foot term?) when zipping them up, but the length is just fine.


----------



## tonkamama

mundodabolsa said:


> ok, me again...
> 
> all of my rick owens stuff is in a size 40.  for my next jacket I was going to intentionally size up to a 42, but they don't have that, just 40 or 44.  so now I have to debate...
> 
> this jacket would be all wool though, does anyone have any feelings on how the wool jackets fit compared to the leather?
> 
> even though my 3 jackets are all 40s they are all in different fabrics and fit very differently.... sigh.... the woes of internet shopping!
> 
> my next question is, are the differences between sizes that drastic? like if I'm usually a 40 will the 44 be ok just slightly bigger or will I be swimming? I feel like the sleeve length changes but the body structure doesn't change too much usually... agree?


I do not have any RO wool coats so I cannot comment on the fitting.  But I think you can go up to 42 if your 40 is on the smaller size scale.  I am US size 2 or 4 and I can go either 38 or 40 with RO.  How is your 40 fits?  Tight or just perfect?  The differences I find in size 38 & 40 are...

~ 38 little tight to zip and little shorter in length, tighter around chest area...cannot wear thicker layering

~ 40 easier to zip and length wise is perfect for me (I am 5'7") and I can layer thicker garment underneath it.  I would say I am a RO size 40.  

~ 42, I have tried the 42 and for some reason, I did not like how it fitted on me, not only bigger and out of RO original shape.    

Hope someone can comment on the wool coats soon...


----------



## tonkamama

Lae said:


> That's a risk you have to take... last year I only bought stuff after the final markdown. This year, after the second and the final markdown. If you really really want a certain item you're obviously better off buying it as soon as it reaches a price level you're comfortable with. But in some cases the "bargain level" makes you buy things you didn't think were worth the money before. Some of the stuff I bought at 70-80% off I would not have bought at 50% off.
> 
> 
> Yes. For me those were a little tight on the upper side (not sure of the correct foot term?) when zipping them up, but the length is just fine.


Thank you for answering my sizing question.  I should have tried them on at Barneys so at least I will know my true size and can place order on line.  But if the length is fine I think I am safe ordering my usual size.  Now the biggest question for myself is...  should I get them now or wait for the 80% off ...  LOL 

I buy during the the final mark down but mostly are something I can careless...  meaning, I do not need to have just extra b/c they are marked down to 80% off LOL...
But I think this year I am done...  I have gotten few pieces that I been wanting for so long..  and now finally got them.  I am happy for what I got.


----------



## Kirali

mundodabolsa said:


> ok, me again...
> 
> all of my rick owens stuff is in a size 40.  for my next jacket I was going to intentionally size up to a 42, but they don't have that, just 40 or 44.  so now I have to debate...
> 
> this jacket would be all wool though, does anyone have any feelings on how the wool jackets fit compared to the leather?
> 
> even though my 3 jackets are all 40s they are all in different fabrics and fit very differently.... sigh.... the woes of internet shopping!
> 
> my next question is, are the differences between sizes that drastic? like if I'm usually a 40 will the 44 be ok just slightly bigger or will I be swimming? I feel like the sleeve length changes but the body structure doesn't change too much usually... agree?



I have two wool jackets/coats and in my opinion they run large.

I always have to take a 42 with his leather jackets and sometimes even that won't fit my bust ( but a 44 is way to big around the shoulders so I have to skip those styles )

The wool jackets are perfect in size 40 even with my boobs.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> Can you ladies advise if RO wedge boots are TTS?  TIA.



the high wedges 160 are small, go up by half to one full size 

never tried the lower ones...


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for answering my sizing question.  I should have tried them on at Barneys so at least I will know my true size and can place order on line.  But if the length is fine I think I am safe ordering my usual size.  Now the biggest question for myself is...  should I get them now or wait for the 80% off ...  LOL
> 
> I buy during the the final mark down but mostly are something I can careless...  meaning, I do not need to have just extra b/c they are marked down to 80% off LOL...
> But I think this year I am done...  I have gotten few pieces that I been wanting for so long..  and now finally got them.  I am happy for what I got.


For these wedges you should never hesitate if you can get them at 40% off, that opportunity does not come by every season! 
And re the 80%: don't get me wrong, I don't buy items _just because they're 80% off_... I love every piece I have. It's more that in many cases I can't justify the cost of something, taking my budget into account. For instance, I was head over heals with the triangle tights from FW10 but simply could not justify paying 300 euros for _tights_ on sale. In September though, I got them from the Outnet for about 100 euros and could not have been happier .


----------



## tonkamama

*CEC.LV4eva ~* Thank you....  Wow 160 is going to kill me in second!!... They look really nice on you tho !!   



CEC.LV4eva said:


> the high wedges 160 are small, go up by half to one full size
> 
> never tried the lower ones...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *CEC.LV4eva ~* Thank you....  Wow 160 is going to kill me in second!!... They look really nice on you tho !!



they're definitely the most challenging pair of wedges that I've ever tried or owned 

The pitch is a little weird and the ankle shaft very stiff. Since there's no zipper, I find taking them off is really difficult. I don't have a high dorsum for my foot either...


----------



## tonkamama

*Lae ~ *totally agree...    I consider myself a bargain hunter.  I normally do not buy at regular prices, this is why I shop at my local Neiman Marcus Last Call a lot for bargain hunting.  But it is not an easy task since most are loose sizes here and there, but I always managed to find some nice things there @ 75% to 80% off (for example, a pair of Isabel Marant Aniela boots @ 75% off!).  

Last time I saw a pair of RO wedge marked down to US$495 and on top of that another 30% off with special "coupon", sadly it was 1 size too small for me..  ....  believe me I felt like I was one of the Cinderella sister tried so hard to squeeze my 38 size foot into a 37 size boot..  haha, I was so wrong....     





Lae said:


> For these wedges you should never hesitate if you can get them at 40% off, that opportunity does not come by every season!
> And re the 80%: don't get me wrong, I don't buy items _just because they're 80% off_... I love every piece I have. It's more that in many cases I can't justify the cost of something, taking my budget into account. For instance, I was head over heals with the triangle tights from FW10 but simply could not justify paying 300 euros for _tights_ on sale. In September though, I got them from the Outnet for about 100 euros and could not have been happier .


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kirali said:


> I have two wool jackets/coats and in my opinion they run large.
> 
> I always have to take a 42 with his leather jackets and sometimes even that won't fit my bust ( but a 44 is way to big around the shoulders so I have to skip those styles )
> 
> The wool jackets are perfect in size 40 even with my boobs.



thank you for this, I'm going to feel fine about ordering the 40 then.  cause 2/3 of my size 40 jackets fit great, one of them even slightly roomy, it's really just one of my jackets that is tight.


----------



## mundodabolsa

tonkamama said:


> I do not have any RO wool coats so I cannot comment on the fitting.  But I think you can go up to 42 if your 40 is on the smaller size scale.  I am US size 2 or 4 and I can go either 38 or 40 with RO.  How is your 40 fits?  Tight or just perfect?  The differences I find in size 38 & 40 are...
> 
> ~ 38 little tight to zip and little shorter in length, tighter around chest area...cannot wear thicker layering
> 
> ~ 40 easier to zip and length wise is perfect for me (I am 5'7") and I can layer thicker garment underneath it.  I would say I am a RO size 40.
> 
> ~ 42, I have tried the 42 and for some reason, I did not like how it fitted on me, not only bigger and out of RO original shape.
> 
> Hope someone can comment on the wool coats soon...



thank you so much for the thoughtful and detailed reply, I really appreciate it. 

if they had a 42 I wouldn't hesitate to grab it but unfortunately they are out of it, so the choice is between my regular 40 or sizing up to 44. 

I kind of agree that sizing up too much might have the "not only bigger and out of RO original shape" effect that you are describing.  

my current jackets all fit fine in the sleeves. the regular leather and sort of nubuck/suede one zip up fine and the suede-ish one is actually maybe starting to even be loose in the zip area.  but then I have one jacket that is this really stiff leather on top and wool on the bottom and that one is very very tight.  I have a biggish ribcage and the change in fabric and zip starting point hits me right at the ribcage and its kind of like wearing a corset. BUT, I wore it a lot last week for the first time and it's getting better and I'm more used to it now. 

I'm going to get the 40, I think I can tell by the cut and fabric of this new jacket that the 40 should be ok. it doesn't seem to nip in at the zip point the way my tight jacket does.  plus, it can be returned, it's not like I'm marrying the jacket 

thank you all, everyone is such a good resource.


----------



## sin vergüenza

CEC.LV4eva said:


> they're definitely the most challenging pair of wedges that I've ever tried or owned
> 
> *The pitch is a little weird* and the ankle shaft very stiff. Since there's no zipper, I find taking them off is really difficult. I don't have a high dorsum for my foot either...


 
I agree. As much as I love the look of his wedge boots, they are not for me. I feel like I'm falling forward in them and I don't find them easy to walk in - a must in my book.


----------



## chloe speaks

My Dark Dust Limo has arrived, and it fits me PERFECTLY!

I'm a size 6 (RO 42) but sized up to 44 and the waist/torso as well as armhole fits me just snug with a finger's worth of space or so for a thin sweater. I'm glad I did; _this is exactly the fit I want_. I love this far more than the 'basic' that I was holding out for (except i do love the black) - the wings are so glamorous (and wearable).

Mine came with no garment bag like CEC.LV4eva's did, but it was not wrinkled at all, very smooth. Modeling pics as soon as nanny and kid out of the house (and hair!)


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> My Dark Dust Limo has arrived, and it fits me PERFECTLY!
> 
> I'm a size 6 (RO 42) but sized up to 44 and the waist/torso as well as armhole fits me just snug with a finger's worth of space or so for a thin sweater. I'm glad I did; _this is exactly the fit I want_. I love this far more than the 'basic' that I was holding out for (except i do love the black) - the wings are so glamorous (and wearable).
> 
> Mine came with no garment bag like CEC.LV4eva's did, but it was not wrinkled at all, very smooth. Modeling pics as soon as nanny and kid out of the house (and hair!)


I am so glad that you love the jacket with "wings".  This is exactly I was referring in my previous posts.  The "basic" is very nice too, but I feel I spend so much I would like to get something that really stand out and this style made me appear "smaller" and "thinner" .  Plus the collar stands so well....  

*Cannot wait to see your mod picture!!    *


----------



## Nenskes

WOW! *CEC.LV4eva*, you look gorgeous! The jacket looks awesome on you in every style :worthy:

*Chloe speaks* love to see your mod pics. So glad you picked the perfect size! 

My black shearling with wings will probably arrive tomorrow or the day after...hope it fits...


----------



## chloe speaks

I'm promising this is definitely not CEC.LV4eva shots LOL.

It's already dark here in NYC, and I had to get this out before DH arrives home. He already thinks I'm way too involved with tPF 

Front closed






Open





Side-Back (sorry, it's blurry, it's hard to use no flash and take a picture of your back indoors after 4pm in November!)


----------



## goodmornin

^^ *chloe speaks & CEC.LV4eva* - I love the jacket shots! I can't wait to get mine.

Unfortunately for some reason, my UPS tracking shows that its not going to arrive until next Monday!!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

chloe speaks said:


> My Dark Dust Limo has arrived, and it fits me PERFECTLY!
> 
> I'm a size 6 (RO 42) but sized up to 44 and the waist/torso as well as armhole fits me just snug with a finger's worth of space or so for a thin sweater. I'm glad I did; _this is exactly the fit I want_. I love this far more than the 'basic' that I was holding out for (except i do love the black) - the wings are so glamorous (and wearable).
> 
> Mine came with no garment bag like CEC.LV4eva's did, but it was not wrinkled at all, very smooth. Modeling pics as soon as nanny and kid out of the house (and hair!)


 
Congrats! It fits you perfectly. ITA that this jacket's "directional take" (as NAP calls it), is special. Love how the wings on bottom flare out over the hips and tush. Very flattering.


----------



## sin vergüenza

goodmornin said:


> ^^ *chloe speaks & CEC.LV4eva* - I love the jacket shots! I can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Unfortunately for some reason, my UPS tracking shows that its not going to arrive until next Monday!!!


 
A label was created for mine on Thursday but it did not ship until Sun and will arrive Thurs. I think UPS took a nice long Thanksgiving break.


----------



## am2022

Wow loving all the deals!!! This jacket with the flap
At the bottom.... I have in
Pearl from barneys a year ago !!! Once it was delivered I just checked for damages and when I decided to keep it, I never saw it again!!! You guys motivated me to whip it and dust off the cobwebs and maybe use it as well !!!


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> I'm promising this is definitely not CEC.LV4eva shots LOL.
> 
> It's already dark here in NYC, and I had to get this out before DH arrives home. He already thinks I'm way too involved with tPF
> 
> Front closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side-Back (sorry, it's blurry, it's hard to use no flash and take a picture of your back indoors after 4pm in November!)


The jacket fits you really nice, the shoulder the length, just perfect!!  I love this color on you!!  *You gonna catch a lot of attention walking down that 5th Ave!!*


----------



## tonkamama

sin vergüenza;20440622 said:
			
		

> A label was created for mine on Thursday but it did not ship until Sun and will arrive Thurs. I think UPS took a nice long Thanksgiving break.


Oh I am forever waiting!!  Takes almost 10 days to fly all the way from NY to CA!!  

Please post picture when it arrives.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sin vergüenza;20437000 said:
			
		

> I agree. As much as I love the look of his wedge boots, they are not for me. *I feel like I'm falling forward *in them and I don't find them easy to walk in - a must in my book.



that's exactly how I feel in them!!! Thanks for putting it down into words lol, I couldn't really describe what was *wrong* with them before , and I wanna add that the stiff shaft holds me backwards, so it's like... I'm going forwards AND back at the same time lol


----------



## tonkamama

Nenskes said:


> WOW! *CEC.LV4eva*, you look gorgeous! The jacket looks awesome on you in every style :worthy:
> 
> *Chloe speaks* love to see your mod pics. So glad you picked the perfect size!
> 
> My black shearling with wings will probably arrive tomorrow or the day after...hope it fits...


Nenskes ~ wow .... just hearing this term *"black shearling with wings*" making me want to wrap myself in one and pair it with high boots...  so glamorous!!  Love it.

Please post pictures so that I can


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Wow loving all the deals!!! This jacket with the flap
> At the bottom.... I have in
> Pearl from barneys a year ago !!! Once it was delivered I just checked for damages and when I decided to keep it, I never saw it again!!! You guys motivated me to whip it and dust off the cobwebs and maybe use it as well !!!


ama...wow a Pearl color!!  All of sudden it reminds of "Snow White" princess...  Please post picture...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nenskes said:


> WOW! *CEC.LV4eva*, you look gorgeous! The jacket looks awesome on you in every style :worthy:
> 
> *Chloe speaks* love to see your mod pics. So glad you picked the perfect size!
> 
> My black shearling with wings will probably arrive tomorrow or the day after...hope it fits...



THanks Nenskes!!! I'd love to see some pix of the shearling jacket! I'd love to get something warmer for the Canadian winters, but I always hesitate with RO's shearling. I guess I'm afraid that the extra material will make it bulky and thus lose the "drapiness" of the jacket. I think if it weren't for the amazing secret NAP sale, I would've gone ahead with a shearling jacket anyhow.... Please post lots of pix so that you can inspire me to change my mind 



goodmornin said:


> ^^ *chloe speaks & CEC.LV4eva* - I love the jacket shots! I can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Unfortunately for some reason, my UPS tracking shows that its not going to arrive until next Monday!!!



Thank you goodmornin! Hope you'll get yours soon!



chloe speaks said:


> I'm promising this is definitely not CEC.LV4eva shots LOL.
> 
> It's already dark here in NYC, and I had to get this out before DH arrives home. He already thinks I'm way too involved with tPF
> 
> Side-Back (sorry, it's blurry, it's hard to use no flash and take a picture of your back indoors after 4pm in November!)



lol you look great and the jacket fits you really well! I'm glad yours came wrinkle-free! It was such a hassle with mine! Congrats again!


----------



## thyzer

sin vergüenza;20409947 said:
			
		

> Sorry to butt in, but that is exactly what I was thinking and making me wonder if it'll fit. The 48 is a 36 inch bust. Wow....
> 
> And, yes, NAP ships free within the US with no sales tax (unless you live in New York) and no duties. They are already figured into the price.



Hi what is NAP and does that apply to handbags?

Thx~


----------



## Suzie

^net-a-porter.com


----------



## chloe speaks

goodmornin said:


> ^^ *chloe speaks & CEC.LV4eva* - I love the jacket shots! I can't wait to get mine.
> Unfortunately for some reason, my UPS tracking shows that its not going to arrive until next Monday!!!


thanks *goodmornin*! that's nutty that it's going to take that long!maybe it's a mistake - where are you located?




			
				sin vergüenza;20440611 said:
			
		

> Congrats! It fits you perfectly. ITA that this jacket's "directional take" (as NAP calls it), is special. Love how the wings on bottom flare out over the hips and tush. Very flattering.


Thanks *sin vergüenza*! I am over the moon with this jacket! Yes, I agree the wings are very flattering.



tonkamama said:


> The jacket fits you really nice, the shoulder the length, just perfect!!  I love this color on you!!  *You gonna catch a lot of attention walking down that 5th Ave!!*


 you're cute *tonkamama*! thanks!

I admit, after I posted I had some second thoughts about the sizing. I wore it outside to walk my little pomeranian and thought...maybe I should have gone down one size because it'll look all baggy? thinkin: This leather is super stretchy! when i came home and took off the jacket, it showed wrinkles in the sleeves already. but so far, i haven't tried it on with a sweater underneath - so i think w/ a layer it'll be okay.


----------



## Nenskes

chloe speaks said:


> I admit, after I posted I had some second thoughts about the sizing. I wore it outside to walk my little pomeranian and thought...maybe I should have gone down one size because it'll look all baggy? thinkin: This leather is super stretchy! when i came home and took off the jacket, it showed wrinkles in the sleeves already. but so far, i haven't tried it on with a sweater underneath - so i think w/ a layer it'll be okay.



I think it's perfect *Chloe speaks*! You look beautiful! Don't think you should size down. But you're the only one who knows how the jacket feels on you. 
I have the same 'problem' now. Just got my shearling (with wings / size 46). I put it on and off like 5 times. First I thought it was a perfect fit, now I'm not sure anymore. I'm very tall (6'1) and rather slim but have a large bust (wrong figure for designer clothing!). I think I could size down in the shoulders and waist, but my boobs may be too big for the shearling in 44. If I wasn't planning on wearing it zipped, sizing down would be better I think. But I want to be able to zip it when it get's real cold and I don't know if I can in size 44.... On the other hand, if the leather stretches too much, 46 might get too roomy and 44 could be perfect... aaaaaaghhhh!


----------



## Lae

Nenskes said:


> I have the same 'problem' now. Just got my shearling (with wings / size 46). I put it on and off like 5 times. First I thought it was a perfect fit, now I'm not sure anymore. I'm very tall (6'1) and rather slim but have a large bust (wrong figure for designer clothing!). I think I could size down in the shoulders and waist, but my boobs may be too big for the shearling in 44. If I wasn't planning on wearing it zipped, sizing down would be better I think. But I want to be able to zip it when it get's real cold and I don't know if I can in size 44.... On the other hand, if the leather stretches too much, 46 might get too roomy and 44 could be perfect... aaaaaaghhhh!



Do you have pictures? Maybe we can help  and surely there's someone here who already has a shearling and can comment on the possibility of stretching. 
I'm tall, too (6') and my torso is pretty much proportional to my height so for jackets I usually find the 46 to be the best fit. *If* NAP puts up something interesting on the secret sale, I'll probably even go for a 48 for that little bit of extra length and breathing room. Imho you're better off with a little room for extra layers when desired.


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> Last time I saw a pair of RO wedge marked down to US$495 and on top of that another 30% off with special "coupon", sadly it was 1 size too small for me..  ....  believe me I felt like I was one of the Cinderella sister tried so hard to squeeze my 38 size foot into a 37 size boot..  haha, I was so wrong....



 I so would have done that! What an amazing deal!


----------



## chloe speaks

Nenskes said:


> I think it's perfect *Chloe speaks*! You look beautiful! Don't think you should size down. But you're the only one who knows how the jacket feels on you.
> I have the same 'problem' now. Just got my shearling (with wings / size 46). I put it on and off like 5 times. First I thought it was a perfect fit, now I'm not sure anymore. I'm very tall (6'1) and rather slim but have a large bust (wrong figure for designer clothing!). I think I could size down in the shoulders and waist, but my boobs may be too big for the shearling in 44. If I wasn't planning on wearing it zipped, sizing down would be better I think. But I want to be able to zip it when it get's real cold and I don't know if I can in size 44.... On the other hand, if the leather stretches too much, 46 might get too roomy and 44 could be perfect... aaaaaaghhhh!



thanks for the response *nenskes *- i think the different kinds of wearing the moto jacket is what makes this hard. _i think you can't be on the fence about whether you want to wear it zipped up or never zipped_. it looks great either way; it's just sizing can really vary for the two looks.

when i bought, i thought i'd like to wear a sweater under, but when i got i was thinking maybe i can get away with wearing it the other way, but it will be a little more loose/baggy, and I should be ok w/ it. i mean...i could probably go down to a 40 (i got a 44) if i don't ever want to wear it zipped up because i have the RO boobs , and now that i have the jacket, i see what people mean by the arms being pretty stretchy; but i'm just too practical to buy a jacket that doesn't get zipped? kwim? (ie: hear voice in head going...why would you buy a JACKET you can't close?) but i DO think it's a really cute look on other people. figure out what you're comfy with and go with it!

post modeling pics so we can see! i'm sure it's gorgeous!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Nenskes said:


> I think it's perfect *Chloe speaks*! You look beautiful! Don't think you should size down. But you're the only one who knows how the jacket feels on you.
> I have the same 'problem' now. Just got my shearling (with wings / size 46). I put it on and off like 5 times. First I thought it was a perfect fit, now I'm not sure anymore.* I'm very tall (6'1) and rather slim but have a large bust (wrong figure for designer clothing*!). I think I could size down in the shoulders and waist, but my boobs may be too big for the shearling in 44. If I wasn't planning on wearing it zipped, sizing down would be better I think. But I want to be able to zip it when it get's real cold and I don't know if I can in size 44.... On the other hand, if the leather stretches too much, 46 might get too roomy and 44 could be perfect... aaaaaaghhhh!


 
I hear you. I'm an average 5'4" but very larged boned, bosomy and broad shouldered for my height. (I can be up to a 10 in shoes. At this height! Argh.....)

Anyhoo do you mind if I ask your bust size? I ordered 48 and the "girls" are my big worry with this jacket.


----------



## Kirali

Nenskes said:


> I think it's perfect *Chloe speaks*! You look beautiful! Don't think you should size down. But you're the only one who knows how the jacket feels on you.
> I have the same 'problem' now. Just got my shearling (with wings / size 46). I put it on and off like 5 times. First I thought it was a perfect fit, now I'm not sure anymore. I'm very tall (6'1) and rather slim but have a large bust (wrong figure for designer clothing!). I think I could size down in the shoulders and waist, but my boobs may be too big for the shearling in 44. If I wasn't planning on wearing it zipped, sizing down would be better I think. But I want to be able to zip it when it get's real cold and I don't know if I can in size 44.... On the other hand, if the leather stretches too much, 46 might get too roomy and 44 could be perfect... aaaaaaghhhh!



From my experience shearling does not stretch as much as the lined leather jackets, it stretches a bit at the sleeves but not a lot.

In my opinion Rick Owens is just not cut very "full bust friendly" The bust part is usually cut to flatten the breasts when zipped up.

I was at his Paris shop in October and nearly threw a hissy fit because almost all the new styles this season just would not fit me
I cannot pull of those winged jackets at all because I have large boobs and my bum kinda pops out. Not a good look at all. His short jackets that end just above the hips fit me best. I am so exited for next season because that means drawstrings at the waist and that looks good on me.


----------



## goodmornin

chloe speaks said:


> thanks *goodmornin*! that's nutty that it's going to take that long!maybe it's a mistake - where are you located?



I'm in California! I've received items in less than 3-5 days from the East Coast so no idea.. maybe they had to locate another batch?


----------



## mundodabolsa

chloe speaks said:


> thanks *goodmornin*! that's nutty that it's going to take that long!maybe it's a mistake - where are you located?
> 
> 
> Thanks *sin vergüenza*! I am over the moon with this jacket! Yes, I agree the wings are very flattering.
> 
> 
> you're cute *tonkamama*! thanks!
> 
> I admit, after I posted I had some second thoughts about the sizing. I wore it outside to walk my little pomeranian and thought...maybe I should have gone down one size because it'll look all baggy? thinkin: This leather is super stretchy! when i came home and took off the jacket, it showed wrinkles in the sleeves already. but so far, i haven't tried it on with a sweater underneath - so i think w/ a layer it'll be okay.



I've had this jacket for two seasons now and while it has stretched some, it hasn't stretched to any really noticeable point. really it's just softer and more comfy, nothing that bothers me in any way.


----------



## chloe speaks

mundodabolsa said:


> I've had this jacket for two seasons now and while it has stretched some, it hasn't stretched to any really noticeable point. really it's just softer and more comfy, nothing that bothers me in any way.



oh, good to know *mundodabolsa*. thanks! i love mine already and it's a comfort to know it's going to wear in well.


----------



## tonkamama

Girls...  some RO & RO Lilies items are up on BNY now @ 40% off...  NO leather biker jackets yet.  

I presold the black drawstring skort @ BNY store.


----------



## Nenskes

*Sorry ladies for my late reply! Yesterday I was out all day, today I'll get home quite late, so I'll try to post some mod pics tomorrow.*


Lae said:


> Do you have pictures? Maybe we can help  and surely there's someone here who already has a shearling and can comment on the possibility of stretching.
> I'm tall, too (6') and my torso is pretty much proportional to my height so for jackets I usually find the 46 to be the best fit. *If* NAP puts up something interesting on the secret sale, I'll probably even go for a 48 for that little bit of extra length and breathing room. Imho you're better off with a little room for extra layers when desired.


You're right *Lae*. I shouldn't have to wurm myself into a jacket with no extra space at all. Especially since I want to wear this jacket (zipped) in cold weather. What's your experience concerning your length? I have the RO blister jacket which would have been totally perfect if it was just a few inches longer... also the Balenciaga moto jacket was just a tad too short on me. I had two (08 grey and 09 navy) and sold them both because they looked too cropped on me. As much as I love to be tall, it can also be very frustrating sometimes. That's why I love the wings, this jacket is long enough!


chloe speaks said:


> thanks for the response *nenskes *- i think the different kinds of wearing the moto jacket is what makes this hard. _i think you can't be on the fence about whether you want to wear it zipped up or never zipped_. it looks great either way; it's just sizing can really vary for the two looks.
> 
> when i bought, i thought i'd like to wear a sweater under, but when i got i was thinking maybe i can get away with wearing it the other way, but it will be a little more loose/baggy, and I should be ok w/ it. i mean...i could probably go down to a 40 (i got a 44) if i don't ever want to wear it zipped up because i have the RO boobs , and now that i have the jacket, i see what people mean by the arms being pretty stretchy; but i'm just too practical to buy a jacket that doesn't get zipped? kwim? (ie: hear voice in head going...why would you buy a JACKET you can't close?) but i DO think it's a really cute look on other people. figure out what you're comfy with and go with it!
> 
> post modeling pics so we can see! i'm sure it's gorgeous!


Like you, I want to be able to wear this jacket zipped. The difference in measurements size 44 and 46 is a few centimeters (got these measurements from the best SA the world, *Chrystalla from Departement Feminin*!):

waist 44: 40 cm - waist 46: 42 cm
bust 44: 45 cm - bust 46: 47 cm
shoulders 44: 38 cm - shoulders 46: 40 cm

But I guess those 2 cm (4 cm in circumference) especiallly in the bust will make a uge difference in my case.... I think I need those extra centimeters. So definitly no RO boobs for me! 



			
				sin vergüenza;20445063 said:
			
		

> I hear you. I'm an average 5'4" but very larged boned, bosomy and broad shouldered for my height. (I can be up to a 10 in shoes. At this height! Argh.....)
> 
> Anyhoo do you mind if I ask your bust size? I ordered 48 and the "girls" are my big worry with this jacket.


My bust size is 80 D or E. But this is Dutch sizing. Don't know how this compares to US sizing... Hope this helps.


Kirali said:


> From my experience shearling does not stretch as much as the lined leather jackets, it stretches a bit at the sleeves but not a lot.
> 
> In my opinion Rick Owens is just not cut very "full bust friendly" The bust part is usually cut to flatten the breasts when zipped up.
> 
> I was at his Paris shop in October and nearly threw a hissy fit because almost all the new styles this season just would not fit me
> I cannot pull of those winged jackets at all because I have large boobs and my bum kinda pops out. Not a good look at all. His short jackets that end just above the hips fit me best. I am so exited for next season because that means drawstrings at the waist and that looks good on me.


Thanks *Kirali* for your input on the stretching! 
The RO jackets indeed flatten the breasts. This shearling jacket also does, but I can live with it. It'll show on my mod pics.
So the jackets from next season come with drawstrings? Are there already pictures online? (didn't see any yet)


----------



## Kirali

No there aren't any pictures out yet but a friend of mine went to the showroom and he said lots of drawstrings for S/S 12
I am crazy excited for that collection, he finally did something else; I mean there is nothing wrong with a signature style ( and there is tons of classis RO in the summer collection ), but he has been doing the same thing for ages now and this time he did something new. I also love that he dug up that rusty orange from way back ( I think it was 2004 ).


----------



## Lae

Nenskes said:


> You're right *Lae*. I shouldn't have to wurm myself into a jacket with no extra space at all. Especially since I want to wear this jacket (zipped) in cold weather. *What's your experience concerning your length?* I have the RO blister jacket which would have been totally perfect if it was just a few inches longer... also the Balenciaga moto jacket was just a tad too short on me. I had two (08 grey and 09 navy) and sold them both because they looked too cropped on me. As much as I love to be tall, it can also be very frustrating sometimes. That's why I love the wings, this jacket is long enough!



Actually, RO has been one of the few brands for which being tall has turned to my advantage. I've always loved my height, but it's not always easy to find pants that are long enough. And short skirts/dresses often become _too_ short. In the case of RO I've come across quite a few pieces which would look bad on anyone who _isn't_ this tall, not to mention how impractical it would be. I bought a skirt and a dress in a store in Antwerp in July and the SA's were so happy to finally see someone who was tall enough to pull them off. They said that dozens of people had tried them on, but the length was really an issue. The same is bound to be true for those very long skirts that were in the SS12 show. 
Just recently I got a pair of tights with feet and finally, they're long enough! Contrary to all other tights with feet I've tried in my adult life the crotch isn't hanging 2" too low haha. 
As for the biker jacket: I'm fine with the length of the classic biker, although those wings are certainly very flattering! With RO, I tend to have more issues with my big rib cage rather than the length, even _with_ RO boobs!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lotsa stuff on sale 30% off @ NAP now including several jackets!

Also Kirna Zabete classic biker jacket 30% off ~1700$, size 38!

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale/classic-biker-jacket-2


----------



## dharma

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lotsa stuff on sale 30% off @ NAP now including several jackets!
> 
> I just came on to post this! I knew they were holding out for a few days. My friend owns a boutique that carries rick and she told me they are not allowed to mark it down until December 1st. I had a feeling the collection would all come back on the site today. Hurray and happy hunting!


----------



## dharma

My jacket came in yesterday and I really love it but I have a  dilemma.....I also ordered it in the resin (brown) color at 30 percent  off. Of course the dust was a better price at 50 percent but I think the  brown looks amazing. 
I have really wanted a this jacket in black or dark grey for a long time but when ever I go to buy it I am sidetracked by a color....I currently own the classic in beetle (metallic dark green), light tan, pearlescent oyster beige, and dark dust with leather sleeves and a wool felt body.  I have different style RO leathers in rusty orange and dark shadow....... 
I'm torn, I'd love your opinions on which to keep....please!

Another option would be to buy this one in brown instead of the one with wings:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165308
then I would have a different style in the brown and keep the dust with wings also. Is this out of hand?????? How many RO jackets is too many? Do you think it's weird to have two jackets with wings in different colors?


----------



## mundodabolsa

dharma said:


> My jacket came in yesterday and I really love it but I have a  dilemma.....I also ordered it in the resin (brown) color at 30 percent  off. Of course the dust was a better price at 50 percent but I think the  brown looks amazing.
> I have really wanted a this jacket in black or dark grey for a long time but when ever I go to buy it I am sidetracked by a color....I currently own the classic in beetle (metallic dark green), light tan, pearlescent oyster beige, and dark dust with leather sleeves and a wool felt body.  I have different style RO leathers in rusty orange and dark shadow.......
> I'm torn, I'd love your opinions on which to keep....please!
> 
> Another option would be to buy this one in brown instead of the one with wings:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165308
> then I would have a different style in the brown and keep the dust with wings also.* Is this out of hand?????? How many RO jackets is too many? Do you think it's weird to have two jackets with wings in different colors?*



if you think you'll wear them, it's worth it.  seriously I have a serious jacket problem, I have soooo many jackets but I always gravitate toward my RO ones.  my poor balenciaga leather jacket has barely seen the light of day.  

RO jackets are well-made so you look fancy and tailored and sophisticated, yet they're also so comfortable and easy to wear.  and they're just plain cool.  almost every time I wear them random women on the street tell me they love my jacket, without fail. 

so if you have the money to spend, keep them all!


----------



## sin vergüenza

I *really *like the assymetric brown jacket in the link. If you have to whittle it down to two, I would keep the dust with wings (since it's a better price and you do need a dark dust jacket) and get this one in brown.

Of course, if you have the funds, get all three!


----------



## Nenskes

Finally the mod pics (blurry because of bad lighting and iPhone). I think I'll keep this one - size 46. It's snug, but comfortable enough, especially in the _non RO bust area_ 

*Unzipped*


----------



## Nenskes

*Zipped*


----------



## dharma

Nenskes, it's fantastic!!! Really flattering!!! Wear it well


----------



## dharma

sin vergüenza;20460241 said:
			
		

> I *really *like the assymetric brown jacket in the link. If you have to whittle it down to two, I would keep the dust with wings (since it's a better price and you do need a dark dust jacket) and get this one in brown.
> 
> Of course, if you have the funds, get all three!



I love the way you've told me I  "do need a dark dust jacket", truly a girl I can get along with, lol.
I've decided I am going to keep the dust definitely, too great of a price on a basic. I ordered the asymmetrical style in the link and hopefully I'll love it in person so I'll have a little variety.  If not, I'll probably keep the brown with wings.:shame:

mumdodabolsa, I agree, I get compliments from strangers all the time when I'm in his clothes. It's the people I'm with all the time that think I'm a bit obsessed

I'll try to post pics when the asymmetrical jacket comes in.


----------



## tonkamama

Nenskes said:


> *Zipped*


You look "Breathtaking" in these photos !!  From these photos, I feel the jacket fits you perfectly!!  Glad you decide to keep the size.  Now I want to add a shearling jacket into my collection!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies..please help.*  Do you think I can fit my 38 size into a 37.5 size RO 4inches booties...??

I was too late, 38 (NAP sales) has sold out...  

** I am actually between 37.5 or 38 ...  but for boots I normally wear 38 to be comfortable walking since I love to walk!!


----------



## chloe speaks

Nenskes said:


> *Zipped*



*Nenskes*, it looks fantastic! I think zipped up, the bust doesn't look too tight and the back @ shoulders and arms look fine too. how does it feel? is it too constricting at the bust? i think for a shearling, I would definitely feel that you must be able to zip up too.

*Re: the fit lengthwise on these jackets:* I think the fit isn't meant to cover too much of your midsection; I'm 5'6" and I went out last night with my size RO 44-(i'm usually an american 6; from the label that's american 10!) wing jacket on and it felt too short . I had warm corduroy leggings on and only a long thermal shirt and I could feel the wind on my belly button

There are some lovely things at that NAP sale, but at only 30% still not going to work for my budget.
Thigh-high gray suede boots (only 100mm plus 25mm platform! that's only 3") <----


----------



## tonkamama

dharma said:


> I love the way you've told me I  "do need a dark dust jacket", truly a girl I can get along with, lol.
> I've decided I am going to keep the dust definitely, too great of a price on a basic. I ordered the asymmetrical style in the link and hopefully I'll love it in person so I'll have a little variety.  If not, I'll probably keep the brown with wings.:shame:
> 
> mumdodabolsa, I agree, I get compliments from strangers all the time when I'm in his clothes. It's the people I'm with all the time that think I'm a bit obsessed
> 
> I'll try to post pics when the asymmetrical jacket comes in.


Good decision!!!  Per *sin vergüenza* saying...if you have funds for all jackets in above, then get them all... 

My nice & sweet Nordstrom SA just called that she has one Dark Dust shearling  (lighter grey than the NAP's dark dust) on sale now for 40% off...  she has my size 40 on hold now...  wow...  I don't know now if I should add a shearling now...


----------



## juneping

Nenskes said:


> *Zipped*



it fits nicely on you open or zipped....congrats!!


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> Good decision!!!  Per *sin vergüenza* saying...if you have funds for all jackets in above, then get them all...
> 
> My nice & sweet Nordstrom SA just called that she has one Dark Dust shearling  (lighter grey than the NAP's dark dust) on sale now for 40% off...  she has my size 40 on hold now...  *wow...  I don't know now if I should add a shearling now...*



Follow your own advice! "if you have funds for all jackets in above, then get them all... " 

And if you're still referring to the "low" (4" - 1" platform) ankle booties: lengthwise I think you'll be fine with a 37.5, but it mostly depends on the shape of your feet. As mentioned before, for me they're quite tight at the point where the upper side of your foot makes the angle towards your leg (have no idea what this is called in English and a quick google didn't help), but I could still (barely) zip up a 39, even though I'm usually a 40. 
So unless you have unusually bulky feet, go for it! It's NAP, so you can try them and sending them back won't cost you a dime.


----------



## Lae

Nenskes said:


> Finally the mod pics (blurry because of bad lighting and iPhone). I think I'll keep this one - size 46. It's snug, but comfortable enough, especially in the _non RO bust area_
> 
> *Unzipped*



Ziet er goed uit! 

Out of curiosity: is it fully lined in shearling, sleeves and all?


----------



## tonkamama

Lae said:


> Follow your own advice! "if you have funds for all jackets in above, then get them all... "
> 
> And if you're still referring to the "low" (4" - 1" platform) ankle booties: lengthwise I think you'll be fine with a 37.5, but it mostly depends on the shape of your feet. As mentioned before, for me they're quite tight at the point where the upper side of your foot makes the angle towards your leg (have no idea what this is called in English and a quick google didn't help), but I could still (barely) zip up a 39, even though I'm usually a 40.
> So unless you have unusually bulky feet, go for it! It's NAP, so you can try them and sending them back won't cost you a dime.


Thank you Lae for your quick reply ...I have regular size feet, not wide and not super skinny either ... after reading your opinions...I have a feeling that I can fit a 37.5 as long as Mr. Owens is persistence on his shoe sizing.  I will think about it as with 30% still little steep for me for a pair higher heels (meaning I have less chance wearing the boots so that dollar per wear is quiet high ) ...


----------



## goodmornin

OMG my NAP jacket still hasn't shipped. It's sitting in NJ.

To compensate me, NAP credited $30 in my account even without me enquiring.

I wonder whats going on with it? I am soooo itching to try it!


----------



## tonkamama

*goodmornin ~* sorry to hear your RO has little bit of delay...  at least NAP is good on this...credit your account for $30.  Hope you will get yours soon...

On the other hand, *my NAP 50% off RO has finally arrived!!*  The style is exactly the same as my black one but the leather is much distress gives a modern edge look that I want to achieve... the rich dark grey color makes it easier to go with a lot of pieces that I already have in my wardrobe.  I just love it!! 

Mine came in a NAP white dust bag, no gift box no garment bag either.  I wonder maybe it is b/c of free shipping and 50% off, so the package was little bit disappointed...     LOL...

I will post some mod pic tomorrow...


----------



## tonkamama

*goodmornin ~* You are in CA, so it will take at least 7 days to get to you.... therefore on my 2nd thought...  maybe you can call NAP customer service and ask them to use UPS 2nd day air free shipping to you (and still keeping the $30 credit in your account)...  NAP usually is pretty good at satisfying their customer requirement if they are at fault. GL!


----------



## goodmornin

tonkamama said:


> *goodmornin ~* You are in CA, so it will take at least 7 days to get to you.... therefore on my 2nd thought...  maybe you can call NAP customer service and ask them to use UPS 2nd day air free shipping to you (and still keeping the $30 credit in your account)...  NAP usually is pretty good at satisfying their customer requirement if they are at fault. GL!




Thanks tonkamama! I'll take suggestion to give them a call and see what is up. Also - can't wait for your mod pics!

Usually I see some sort of movement with my package when it gets shipped (eg routing to kentucky or texas or something), but this time, I got my shipping notice the day I ordered (about a week ago), and it still hasn't left NJ yet. I wonder if something happened to it? Could they have oversold? It's still scheduled to arrive on the 5th but no way its gonna come on Monday if there is pretty much only 1 business day left...


----------



## Lae

NAP ships all sale orders in basic packaging, so just a white dust bag in a plain box. If you want the amazing black packaging for a sale order the trick is to check the gift option. They don't ask you why you're sending gifts to yourself haha. 

Hope you all get your orders in soon!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you for letting me share...  *

Size 40 allows me to zip and feel comfortable moving my arms ...  
Sorry for the poor indoor camera lighting... ... :shame:


** The black drawstring skort is by Rick Owens.


----------



## juneping

*tonka,* looking very fab!!
it looks amazing on you.
are those IM pumps? new conquest?? 

i thought the long skirt would look better with a pair of boots (non slouchy kind)..


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> *tonka,* looking very fab!!
> it looks amazing on you.
> are those IM pumps? new conquest??
> 
> i thought the long skirt would look better with a pair of boots (non slouchy kind)..


*juneping ~* thank you dear.  The pumps are by Carven, got them on sale too  

You are totally right about the the boots paring with long skirt... just that my shoe closets actually locate in my car garage downstairs.  Therefore I only brought up two pairs of shoes for pairing initially ... the long skirt was sort of last minute thing..  b/c I want to show how versatile RO jacket really is...


----------



## chloe speaks

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share...  *
> 
> Size 40 allows me to zip and feel comfortable moving my arms ...
> Sorry for the poor indoor camera lighting... ... :shame:
> 
> 
> ** The black drawstring skort is by Rick Owens.


Tres chic *tonkamama*! This fits well too - I love the back view of this jacket on everyone (so flattering!). 

I did get a nice black box, and also a little black cloth bag with a NAP measuring tape, but no RO hanger or NAP garment bag; I'm good. LOVE this jacket!


----------



## wighty

Are any of you skilled at spotting fake Rick Owens leather Jackets? I just opened a thread to see if one on ebay is a fake or not. I don't want to pay if it is! 

Thanks


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> Tres chic *tonkamama*! This fits well too - I love the back view of this jacket on everyone (so flattering!).
> 
> I did get a nice black box, and also a little black cloth bag with a NAP measuring tape, but no RO hanger or NAP garment bag; I'm good. LOVE this jacket!


*chloe speaks *~ thank you....  totally agree the back view of this jacket makes everyone figure so flattering!!  

Wow a NAP measuring tape ...  what a surprise little gift NAP gave you.


----------



## tonkamama

wighty said:


> Are any of you skilled at spotting fake Rick Owens leather Jackets? I just opened a thread to see if one on ebay is a fake or not. I don't want to pay if it is!
> 
> Thanks


You may post the eBay link here and I am sure some of the expert ladies maybe able to help....  

I am no expert in this area but I do follow these simple guide lines when I bid on eBay.. I would rather to skip a good deal than putting myself at risk buying a potential fake jacket ..cause it is totally not worth it.  

Check sellers background & feedback rating ~ check what seller has been selling in history.  For example, I will never bid on a Chanel watch on a seller who only sold $1 items in the past.   

Ask to see more photos of the jacket, inside out...  plus ask to see the original receipt.  I will be cautious with seller who is saying "I am selling it for my friend", or "it was a gift from ex-boyfriend"... etc. etc.

Make sure seller is guarantee the jacket is authentic in the listing, just in case if it is not then you can file dispute & get your money back.  If it does not state "authentic" in listing, chances are you will not get your $$ back cus it is not "authentic".    

Making sure the seller is not selling the same jackets in bulk...  chances are those jackets are fake.  

Good luck!!


----------



## Lae

wighty said:


> Are any of you skilled at spotting fake Rick Owens leather Jackets? I just opened a thread to see if one on ebay is a fake or not. I don't want to pay if it is!
> 
> Thanks



I just checked out your thread and as you've figured out on your own by now, it's definititely a fake. Never go for any RO jacket with YYK zippers. Other than that, the stitching is not quite like the original and the zipper goes all the way up to the edge on  mine (but it doesn't have the button). 

Good luck finding one! And do check out the sales - I've never seen as many RO jackets on sale as this season.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Nenskes and tonkamama - you both look totally amaizing in your new RO jackets! I just love this jacket!

Sadly, mine arrived and, as I feared, I just couldn't squeeze my large bust into a 36 inch measurement. The arms were good and so were the shoulders. The waist, when zipped was good, but the minute I started to zip upwards, the jacket said  ""

I am so sad because this jacket is divine. The color, the style, the leather, everything is perfect. I almost just want to keep it so I can stare at in my closet but she'll be going back to NAP.

There are other styles that measure to a 39.5 bust and these will work but, sadly, the large sizes in these tend to sell out immediately and/or they don't go on sale (if they are even carried at all - only NAP tends to have them). I just may have to haunt NAP when the SS jackets come out and grab one at full price. It's a forever piece anyway. I really wanted my first RO jacket but, for now, I will have to remain content with my basic separates.


----------



## sin vergüenza

goodmornin said:


> OMG my NAP jacket still hasn't shipped. It's sitting in NJ.
> 
> To compensate me, NAP credited $30 in my account even without me enquiring.
> 
> I wonder whats going on with it? I am soooo itching to try it!


 
That happened to me, too. I ordered a pair of Fiorentini and Baker boots on Nov 28 and a label still hasn't been created. I called to inquire and they said they are extremely backlogged from the sale. The boots are sold out and I was concerned they may not be holding a pair for me but they said not to worry, that I will get them.

The $30 credit showed up the next day!


----------



## chloe speaks

sin vergüenza;20472317 said:
			
		

> Nenskes and tonkamama - you both look totally amaizing in your new RO jackets! I just love this jacket!
> 
> Sadly, mine arrived and, as I feared, I just couldn't squeeze my large bust into a 36 inch measurement. The arms were good and so were the shoulders. The waist, when zipped was good, but the minute I started to zip upwards, the jacket said  ""
> 
> I am so sad because this jacket is divine. The color, the style, the leather, everything is perfect. I almost just want to keep it so I can stare at in my closet but she'll be going back to NAP.
> 
> There are other styles that measure to a 39.5 bust and these will work but, sadly, the large sizes in these tend to sell out immediately and/or they don't go on sale (if they are even carried at all - only NAP tends to have them). I just may have to haunt NAP when the SS jackets come out and grab one at full price. It's a forever piece anyway. I really wanted my first RO jacket but, for now, I will have to remain content with my basic separates.



So sorry *sin vergüenza*! this is a beautiful jacket and a great deal, and I would have done the same thing. there's no point in keeping anything that doesn't fit. I hope that it will re-appear w/ a deeper price cut later in the season in your size.




			
				sin vergüenza;20472347 said:
			
		

> That happened to me, too. I ordered a pair of Fiorentini and Baker boots on Nov 28 and a label still hasn't been created. I called to inquire and they said they are extremely backlogged from the sale. The boots are sold out and I was concerned they may not be holding a pair for me but they said not to worry, that I will get them.
> 
> The $30 credit showed up the next day!



it is sooo nice to have great customer service like this!


----------



## am2022

Loving all these sale jackets... Ive been on the lookout for
The shearling version to go
On
 Sale!!!
Did anybody get the shearling version ?? Please do
Post pics!


----------



## Nenskes

_Thank you dharma, tonkamama, chloe speaks, juneping, Lae, sin verguenza!_
Im sure now Im keeping the 46. I dont think I can squeeze my boobs into a smaller size 

*Tonkamama*, you look amazing, you really do! :urock:
And yes, you should add the shearling! Its really warm and very comfortable. I also love the (short) classic biker in shearling, but chose the wings over the classic shearling, because the classic is just a tad too short for me. At least in the winter. In my case (because Im so tall, the jacket would have a cropped fit on me) it wouldnt give me the warmth I want.

*Chloe speaks*, its not too narrow at the bust. Its snug though. If I would have smaller boobs, I would definitly size down. To be honest, I think the jacket looks better on girls with more modest breasts  like you and tonkamama    but hey, I love it anyway!

Hi *Lae*! :salute: Hollands, Belgisch of gewoon meertalig? 
The body is fully shearling lined. The sleeves arent, these have the silk lining.

 Sorry to hear *sin verguenza* the jacket doesnt fit at the bust. Which size did you get?


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!* 

*sin vergüenza ~* so sorry that the jacket does not work for you.  There are lots amazing RO sales on going and forward.  I am sure you will find you HG jacket pretty soon.  Be sure to share with us when you do. 

*Nenskes & amacasa ~* Thank you very much.  Yes I got the dark dust shearling jacket classic style from my local Nordstrom @ 40% off!  My lovely and sweet SA had it on hold for me til this Sunday so I can get the special promotion 10X notes which equal to 10% of the purchasing price in gift card ...   I will post mod picture next week when I take my "baby' home.  

*amacasa ~ * *Nenskes also got one amazing black shearling jacket *with "wing", just beautiful and glamorous!! Pls refer to page 53 post# 792 / 793 for her amazing mod pictures.







			
				sin vergüenza;20472317 said:
			
		

> Nenskes and tonkamama - you both look totally amaizing in your new RO jackets! I just love this jacket!
> 
> Sadly, mine arrived and, as I feared, I just couldn't squeeze my large bust into a 36 inch measurement. The arms were good and so were the shoulders. The waist, when zipped was good, but the minute I started to zip upwards, the jacket said  ""





amacasa said:


> Loving all these sale jackets... Ive been on the lookout for
> The shearling version to go
> On
> Sale!!!
> *Did anybody get the shearling version ?? *Please do
> Post pics!





Nenskes said:


> _Thank you dharma, tonkamama, chloe speaks, juneping, Lae, sin verguenza!_
> I&#8217;m sure now I&#8217;m keeping the 46. I don&#8217;t think I can squeeze my boobs into a smaller size
> 
> *Tonkamama*, you look amazing, you really do! :urock:
> And yes, you should add the shearling! It&#8217;s really warm and very comfortable. I also love the (short) classic biker in shearling, but chose the wings over the classic shearling, because the classic is just a tad too short for me. At least in the winter. In my case (because I&#8217;m so tall, the jacket would have a cropped fit on me) it wouldn&#8217;t give me the warmth I want.


----------



## Tee

Does anyone have the Rick Owens DRKSHDW Exploder Jacket? I just received one from Saks. I was kind of surprised by how thin the denim is as well as the leather panels on the sleeves. Deciding whether or not I should keep it - I do love the overall look and think it's a beautiful jacket...just wasn't expecting it to be so thin...


----------



## am2022

Thanks tonka for the tip!!! I saw nenskes pics!
Once you get your shearling please do post pics!
Can't decide between black or dark dust shearling!
So your dark dust shearling doesn't have the wings?
Can't decide which shearling to go for .....,

Color wise and style wise but I'm sure I need a shearling!
D
*sin vergüenza ~* so sorry that the jacket does not work for you.  There are lots amazing RO sales on going and forward.  I am sure you will find you HG jacket pretty soon.  Be sure to share with us when you do. 

*Nenskes & amacasa ~* Thank you very much.  Yes I got the dark dust shearling jacket classic style from my local Nordstrom @ 40% off!  My lovely and sweet SA had it on hold for me til this Sunday so I can get the special promotion 10X notes which equal to 10% of the purchasing price in gift card ...   I will post mod picture next week when I take my "baby' home.  

*amacasa ~ * *Nenskes also got one amazing black shearling jacket *with "wing", just beautiful and glamorous!! Pls refer to page 53 post# 792 / 793 for her amazing mod pictures.[/QUOTE]


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dharma said:


> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lotsa stuff on sale 30% off @ NAP now including several jackets!
> 
> I just came on to post this! I knew they were holding out for a few days. My friend owns a boutique that carries rick and she told me they are not allowed to mark it down until December 1st. I had a feeling the collection would all come back on the site today. Hurray and happy hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, sorry I beat you to it
> but I'm going to hold off, I've been spending a lot lately. So I'm going to wait for another mark-down later on.
> 
> 
> 
> dharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My jacket came in yesterday and I really love it but I have a  dilemma.....I also ordered it in the resin (brown) color at 30 percent  off. Of course the dust was a better price at 50 percent but I think the  brown looks amazing.
> I have really wanted a this jacket in black or dark grey for a long time but when ever I go to buy it I am sidetracked by a color....I currently own the classic in beetle (metallic dark green), light tan, pearlescent oyster beige, and dark dust with leather sleeves and a wool felt body.  I have different style RO leathers in rusty orange and dark shadow.......
> I'm torn, I'd love your opinions on which to keep....please!
> 
> Another option would be to buy this one in brown instead of the one with wings:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165308
> then I would have a different style in the brown and keep the dust with wings also. Is this out of hand?????? How many RO jackets is too many? Do you think it's weird to have two jackets with wings in different colors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can never have enough well-tailored designer jackets
> I dunno if you've decided already since I'm posting really late, but I feel like the dark dust is more versatile. Then again, if your wardrobe has more beige and blues, then the rust color might be good as well. Either way, you can't go wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Nenskes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the mod pics (blurry because of bad lighting and iPhone). I think I'll keep this one - size 46. It's snug, but comfortable enough, especially in the _non RO bust area_
> 
> *Unzipped*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incredddiiiiibllllleee! Thanks for all the pix Nenskes! You look gorgeous (your mouth reminds me of Victoria Beckham's... I dunno if you like her or not, but I think she has really nice lips lol)!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies..please help.*  Do you think I can fit my 38 size into a 37.5 size RO 4inches booties...??
> 
> I was too late, 38 (NAP sales) has sold out...
> 
> ** I am actually between 37.5 or 38 ...  but for boots I normally wear 38 to be comfortable walking since I love to walk!!



Hmm... try to find a 38 if you can. It'll be more comfy that way. The 37.5 will most likely be "just right" and personally I like more room to wear thicker socks, so I think to play safe, 38 would be best. However if you *must* have the shoes and you're absolutely in love with them, you can still go for the smaller size. I just find that RO's shoes tend to be repeated every season in similar leathers so if you hold off, you'll always be able to find it in the future 



tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share...  *
> 
> Size 40 allows me to zip and feel comfortable moving my arms ...
> Sorry for the poor indoor camera lighting... ... :shame:
> 
> 
> ** The black drawstring skort is by Rick Owens.




Congrats!!! The jacket looks fabulous on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sin vergüenza;20472317 said:
			
		

> Nenskes and tonkamama - you both look totally amaizing in your new RO jackets! I just love this jacket!
> 
> Sadly, mine arrived and, as I feared, I just couldn't squeeze my large bust into a 36 inch measurement. The arms were good and so were the shoulders. The waist, when zipped was good, but the minute I started to zip upwards, the jacket said  ""
> 
> I am so sad because this jacket is divine. The color, the style, the leather, everything is perfect. I almost just want to keep it so I can stare at in my closet but she'll be going back to NAP.
> 
> There are other styles that measure to a 39.5 bust and these will work but, sadly, the large sizes in these tend to sell out immediately and/or they don't go on sale (if they are even carried at all - only NAP tends to have them). I just may have to haunt NAP when the SS jackets come out and grab one at full price. It's a forever piece anyway. I really wanted my first RO jacket but, for now, I will have to remain content with my basic separates.



Awww I'm sorry it didn't work out for you sin verguenza! Just keep an eye out for returns, maybe there will be one popping up in a couple of days in a bigger size!


----------



## tonkamama

*amacasa ~* my dark dust shearling does not have "wings"...  now I already got two jackets with "wings", I think I should stop and get a different style .  The dark dust shearling has the "classic" style but since leather is stiffer ... so the oversized collar stands out more to create that "wow" effect I wanted (sorry cannot describe it in plain English..  but YKWIM...).  I love black shearling but dark dust gives that casual cool look...

Please share with us on your final decision on which shearling you end up getting.



amacasa said:


> Thanks tonka for the tip!!! I saw nenskes pics!
> Once you get your shearling please do post pics!
> Can't decide between black or dark dust shearling!
> *So your dark dust shearling doesn't have the wings?*
> Can't decide which shearling to go for .....,
> Color wise and style wise but I'm sure I need a shearling!



*
CEC.LV4eva ~* Thank you for the advise on RO boots sizing.  I did  not get the 37.5 and now it is sold out.  I will wait for size 38 and  hoping someone will return size 38 to NAP and with further mark-down...   If I can not get a pair this season, like you said I can always wait for next season.  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmm... try to find a 38 if you can. It'll be more comfy that way. The 37.5 will most likely be "just right" and personally I like more room to wear thicker socks, so I think to play safe, 38 would be best. However if you *must* have the shoes and you're absolutely in love with them, you can still go for the smaller size. I just find that RO's shoes tend to be repeated every season in similar leathers so if you hold off, you'll always be able to find it in the future


----------



## chloe speaks

I have a question for the ladies who are not tall (I know there are the 6' goddesses on here!). Do you buy any of the skirts?? There are so many lovely things going on sale this season, but I look at them and they are like 42" or 50" etc.  I'm not short (5'6") but I'm not tall either. Just can't let these things drag on the floor can we?

If you buy do you alter? I guess if the hem is really basic, I could do but with all the draping, not always possible.


----------



## Nenskes

tonkamama said:


> *Nenskes & amacasa ~* Thank you very much.  *Yes I got the dark dust shearling jacket classic style from my local Nordstrom @ 40% off!*  My lovely and sweet SA had it on hold for me til this Sunday so I can get the special promotion 10X notes which equal to 10% of the purchasing price in gift card ...   I will post mod picture next week when I take my "baby' home.



Good choice and what a steel! Can't wait to see your mod pics!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Incredddiiiiibllllleee! Thanks for all the pix Nenskes! You look gorgeous (your mouth reminds me of Victoria Beckham's... I dunno if you like her or not, but I think she has really nice lips lol)!!!


Thank you CEC.LV4eva! Wasn't aware of that resemblance. Well then, guess that's the one and only thing Victoria and I have incommon!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nenskes said:


> Thank you CEC.LV4eva! Wasn't aware of that resemblance. Well then, guess that's the one and only thing Victoria and I have incommon!



well we all look different, but I think you have beautiful well-defined facial features from what I can see in those pix  And I mean it!!! VB's too thin, sure she looks great and probably has a model's figure, but at some angles I'm like... ughhh... that's kinda scary lol. I wish I had boobies 



tonkamama said:


> *
> CEC.LV4eva ~* Thank you for the advise on RO boots sizing.  I did  not get the 37.5 and now it is sold out.  I will wait for size 38 and  hoping someone will return size 38 to NAP and with further mark-down...   If I can not get a pair this season, like you said I can always wait for next season.



I'm sure you'll get them sooner or later! I'll keep an eye out for a 38 if I see any on sale!



chloe speaks said:


> I have a question for the ladies who are not tall (I know there are the 6' goddesses on here!). Do you buy any of the skirts?? There are so many lovely things going on sale this season, but I look at them and they are like 42" or 50" etc.  I'm not short (5'6") but I'm not tall either. Just can't let these things drag on the floor can we?
> 
> If you buy do you alter? I guess if the hem is really basic, I could do but with all the draping, not always possible.



No... I'm wayyyyy too short at 5'2! Even if I had endless money, I wouldn't buy the skirts cuz I'd be devastated cutting them nearly in half LOL 
I just buy regular cheap skirts. I'm getting something from Neimans that's nice and drapey though and I got a new Topshop dress that's GORGEOUS with a high slit all the way up there lol I think they have a RO feel to them.


----------



## shockboogie

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> I have a question for the ladies who are not tall (I know there are the 6' goddesses on here!). Do you buy any of the skirts?? There are so many lovely things going on sale this season, but I look at them and they are like 42" or 50" etc.  I'm not short (5'6") but I'm not tall either. Just can't let these things drag on the floor can we?
> 
> If you buy do you alter? I guess if the hem is really basic, I could do but with all the draping, not always possible.



I'm 5'6 as well and I own a few long skirts from RO and RO Lillies line. I didn't have to alter anything and they are just the perfect length for me even without heels.


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> I have a question for the ladies who are not tall (I know there are the 6' goddesses on here!). Do you buy any of the skirts?? There are so many lovely things going on sale this season, but I look at them and they are like 42" or 50" etc.  I'm not short (5'6") but I'm not tall either. Just can't let these things drag on the floor can we?
> 
> If you buy do you alter? I guess if the hem is really basic, I could do but with all the draping, not always possible.


I think those extra long skirts are for everyone.. just pair it with your higher heels  no need to alter (risky!!)....  Have you look at the mid-length skirts and I think they are perfect length and so cute with your new dark dust RO jacket.

For me (5'7"), for some reason.... I cannot get enough of my new RO skort 


Photos credit to BNY


----------



## dharma

chloe speaks said:


> I have a question for the ladies who are not tall (I know there are the 6' goddesses on here!). Do you buy any of the skirts?? There are so many lovely things going on sale this season, but I look at them and they are like 42" or 50" etc.  I'm not short (5'6") but I'm not tall either. Just can't let these things drag on the floor can we?
> 
> If you buy do you alter? I guess if the hem is really basic, I could do but with all the draping, not always possible.



I am 5'2" and have a few RO skirts and dresses that I've never altered lengthwise. The pants are a different story......The skirts work well with platforms and yes, I let the trains drag on the floor sometimes. When they get narly I just trim them a bit with scissors.  I know it sounds crazy but most of his stuff has raw edges that you can cut yourself. Bias silk and jersey do not unravel. I truly think it's part of the aesthetic.  I remember reading a quote from him where he spoke of his assistant walking through a puddle to clean her bedraggled hem.   He felt it was exactly what he was after as a designer...I don't take it that far but it made me feel better about how I perceive his garments.

Now the flow pant I love, but must hack off about 6-9 inches to walk safely without killing myself.  It upsets me to cut off so much but that pant is so flattering, I've gotten used to it. Again, it's a raw hem that I just measure and cut myself.


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share...  *
> 
> Size 40 allows me to zip and feel comfortable moving my arms ...
> Sorry for the poor indoor camera lighting... ... :shame:



You look great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tonkamama

dharma said:


> You look great! Thanks for sharing!


*dharma ~* thank you.  Sure hope to see your mod pictures soon


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> well we all look different, but I think you have beautiful well-defined facial features from what I can see in those pix  And I mean it!!! VB's too thin, sure she looks great and probably has a model's figure, but at some angles I'm like... ughhh... that's kinda scary lol. *I wish I had boobies*
> 
> No... I'm wayyyyy too short at 5'2! Even if I had endless money, I wouldn't buy the skirts cuz I'd be devastated cutting them nearly in half LOL
> I just buy regular cheap skirts. I'm getting something from Neimans that's nice and drapey though and I got a new Topshop dress that's GORGEOUS with a high slit all the way up there lol I think they have a *RO feel* to them.



not a response to your response to my question, but you know...she DID pay for hers .

i'm kinda leaning that way. i've got an order for a RO skirt this way, but I'll see....



shockboogie said:


> I'm 5'6 as well and I own a few long skirts from RO and RO Lillies line. I didn't have to alter anything and they are just the perfect length for me *even without* *heels*.


I hope this is the case for me too. I don't really like wearing the moto look with heels (unless I miraculously decide that the RO wedge thigh boots are back ON the list)



tonkamama said:


> I think those extra long skirts are for everyone.. just pair it with your higher heels  no need to alter (risky!!)....  Have you look at the *mid-length skirts* and I think they are perfect length and so cute with your new dark dust RO jacket.
> 
> For me (5'7"), for some reason.... I cannot get enough of my new RO skort
> 
> 
> Photos credit to BNY


thanks for those sample photos. i may be keeping an eye on those mid length ones. i'm not really wanting to wear the moto look with heels (unless it's the RO wedges which aren't on my list for this season )



dharma said:


> I am 5'2" and have a few RO skirts and dresses that I've never altered lengthwise. The pants are a different story......The skirts work well with platforms and yes, I let the trains drag on the floor sometimes. When they get narly I just trim them a bit with scissors.  I know it sounds crazy but most of his stuff has raw edges that you can cut yourself. Bias silk and jersey do not unravel. I truly think it's part of the aesthetic.  I remember reading a quote from him where he spoke of his assistant walking through a puddle to clean her bedraggled hem.   He felt it was exactly what he was after as a designer...I don't take it that far but it made me feel better about how I perceive his garments.
> 
> Now the flow pant I love, but must hack off about 6-9 inches to walk safely without killing myself.  It upsets me to cut off so much but that pant is so flattering, I've gotten used to it. Again, *it's a raw hem* that I just measure and cut myself.



yeah, I was thinking the same thing about the hems, easy - just some models have a 'pleat' or some styling at the bottom of the skirt which would effectively eliminate it!
*
thanks for all the responses. i think i'm going have to figure this out by trying out some different RO styles I think with the new Dust jacket and boots/shoes at home *


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> not a response to your response to my question, but you know...she DID pay for hers .



lol no no I meant in general, it's nice to have boobs lol
All you ladies are complaining of having them in the way when you wear your RO jacket, but I envy you people!!!


----------



## goodmornin

Tonkamama  - Its beautiful on you!! 

I just got mine today (finally) and it feels/ smells so nice. I really like the jacket but for some reason after comparing how it looks on me to how it looks on you ladies, it seems to look a little different on me.

I've got ~35" chest, and usually get a size 6 US so I bought the size 44. I fit me everywhere except the arms were reeaaalllyyy long (there was an extra half a hands length of sleeve).... and a weird bulge under the boobs ( maybe because boobs are compressed and squished?) 

I'll prob keep the jacket but some small things are bugging me. I'll post mod pics tomorrow!



tonkamama said:


> *Thank you for letting me share...  *
> 
> Size 40 allows me to zip and feel comfortable moving my arms ...
> Sorry for the poor indoor camera lighting... ... :shame:
> 
> 
> ** The black drawstring skort is by Rick Owens.


----------



## Kirali

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol no no I meant in general, it's nice to have boobs lol
> All you ladies are complaining of having them in the way when you wear your RO jacket, but I envy you people!!!



The grass is always greener...
I envy girls with small breasts it makes getting dressed so much easier. I had a B cup until I was 19 and then all of the sudden BOOM - game over. Now they are just in the way.


goodmornin: The arms are always long with RO jackets

I am really curious to see your mod pics. The strange fit in the chest area was the reason I decided not to get this jacket.


----------



## ling0882434

can someone tell me where i can get shearling jacket with wings? thx


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ling0882434 said:


> can someone tell me where i can get shearling jacket with wings? thx



there's a lot of boutiques online... Where have you looked so far? 
Just do a search, and google for RO's products


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Just wanted to post a pic of this beauty.  I DIE! (And I don't even like exotics usually!)


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I'm in Toronto for a wedding, so I finally get to wear my black shearling jacket. (Sorry for the crappy pic and the dirty mirror!)


----------



## juneping

bulletproofsoul said:


> I'm in Toronto for a wedding, so I finally get to wear my black shearling jacket. (Sorry for the crappy pic and the dirty mirror!)
> 
> View attachment 1537111



you look hot...


----------



## bulletproofsoul

juneping said:
			
		

> you look hot...



Wow, thanks! Coming from you, that's a huge compliment!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Has anyone seen the dust shearling in a 38 on sale or do you know of an awesome SA who could wrangle me one? I can't find one anywhere


----------



## ling0882434

CEC.LV4eva said:


> there's a lot of boutiques online... Where have you looked so far?
> Just do a search, and google for RO's products


 
i look at luisa, sold out my size...anyone know other website? i like the searling one with wings


----------



## mundodabolsa

does anyone own any of the capes? I'm wondering if I should size down for the cape.... 

usually what matters with capes though is the shoulder fit and I'm thinking my regular size would probably be the correct size for the shoulder placement. 

siiiigh, always a debate with me and sizing, I should stop buying so much RO online.


----------



## am2022

Just lovely bullet!!!
May I ask you to pair your RO with the kirkwood talons ?
I bet it will be smashing!!! 


bulletproofsoul said:


> I'm in Toronto for a wedding, so I finally get to wear my black shearling jacket. (Sorry for the crappy pic and the dirty mirror!)
> 
> View attachment 1537111


----------



## chloe speaks

OMG, crazy. I just walked away from a pair of 30% off corset lace-back RO ankle boots in my size, 38. But,, they are still $1032 before NYC tax and I've definitely busted my shoe budget already for this year (as it is, my beauooootiful new Paneled Dust was streeeeetching it) 

Thanks for letting me vent my disappointment!

If anyone is interested, they are at Jeffrey. They also had one taupe colored suedish basic biker in size 40 that is 30% off, if anyone is looking, and not much else RO.


----------



## tonkamama

bulletproofsoul said:


> I'm in Toronto for a wedding, so I finally get to wear my black shearling jacket. (Sorry for the crappy pic and the dirty mirror!)
> 
> View attachment 1537111


Love your jacket & entire outfit!


----------



## tonkamama

bulletproofsoul said:


> Has anyone seen the dust shearling in a 38 on sale or do you know of an awesome SA who could wrangle me one? I can't find one anywhere


Can post a picture of the dust shearling you are searching? Classics style or the one with wing?


----------



## Nenskes

bulletproofsoul said:


> I'm in Toronto for a wedding, so I finally get to wear my black shearling jacket. (Sorry for the crappy pic and the dirty mirror!)
> 
> View attachment 1537111



Beautiful! :worthy:


----------



## Nenskes

CEC.LV4eva said:


> well we all look different, but I think you have beautiful well-defined facial features from what I can see in those pix  And I mean it!!! VB's too thin, sure she looks great and probably has a model's figure, but at some angles I'm like... ughhh... that's kinda scary lol. I wish I had boobies



Thanks CEC.LV4eva, that's sweet  
I second your opinion on VB, she's just too ... too ... uhm ... too "much"?
And the boobs: woman, you have an amazing figure!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Nenskes said:


> Beautiful! :worthy:



Thank you!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

amacasa said:


> Just lovely bullet!!!
> May I ask you to pair your RO with the kirkwood talons ?
> I bet it will be smashing!!!



Oh my gosh!  I totally forgot I owe you a pic of the Kirkwood talons.  Will post one in this thread with an RO jacket, I promise!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

tonkamama said:


> Love your jacket & entire outfit!



Thank you!  Very honored coming from you, whose style inspires me!  

Gonna PM you about the dust shearling.


----------



## dharma

bulletproofsoul said:


> I'm in Toronto for a wedding, so I finally get to wear my black shearling jacket. (Sorry for the crappy pic and the dirty mirror!)
> 
> Really, really nice.  You look great in it! I never considered a shearling before, uh oh.


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> *dharma ~* thank you.  Sure hope to see your mod pictures soon



I will do it this weekend.  Right now I am anxiously awaiting my dust panel jacket, I sent the 42 back for the size 44.  It will arrive tomorrow. The 42 was perfect for a tank or a tee but I would like to fit a light gauge cashmere sweater under it for winter. In case anyone is interested, they honored the 50 percent secret sale price on the exchange.  Most sizes are available again in that jacket, either they had a ton of them or had lots of returns.

I'm a little worried about my decision to switch sizes on the dust...... I received the asymmetrical jacket in brown that I posted the other day which I ordered in a 44 as well. It's pretty large and I would have preferred the 42 but it's all gone now. I'll probably keep it though because I love that this jacket is so different from my others and I can definitely fit a thicker sweater under it.  For all you girls with a bust size c and above, this is the jacket for you.  It's cut much more traditionally in the body yet still has those distinctive slim RO arms.

I feel like his sizing is all over the place lately, almost everything I have from the last 10 years is a 42 but last year and this year the 44's fit me like the old 42's did. (and I have not gotten bigger, lol,...actually I've gotten smaller )

By tomorrow I hope to have made a decision as to what to keep or send back, and I can temporarily stop obsessing ....until Spring


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...  here is my Dark Dust shearing jacket in size 40.  Thanks for letting me share... ​*


----------



## chloe speaks

You look amazing *tonkamama*!


----------



## am2022

Just lovely!!!

QUOTE=tonkamama;20506362]*Ladies...  here is my Dark Dust shearing jacket in size 40.  Thanks for letting me share... ​*






[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

*tonka,*

thanks for sharing, you looked fab in all outfits!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  here is my Dark Dust shearing jacket in size 40.  Thanks for letting me share... ​*



GORGEOUS!!! 

Is the leather stiff Tonka??? How do you find the "drapiness" of the shearling compared to the usual RO leather?


----------



## Nenskes

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  here is my Dark Dust shearing jacket in size 40.  Thanks for letting me share... ​*



Thanks for the mod pics. You look absolutely stunning! Gorgeous jacket!
I wore my shearling today, I love it. Supercomfy and warm.


----------



## Lae

Nenskes said:


> Hi *Lae*! :salute: Hollands, Belgisch of gewoon meertalig?
> The body is fully shearling lined. The sleeves arent, these have the silk lining.



I'm Belgian and living in Holland... so a little bit of both.
Thanks for the info on the shearling. Aren't your arms cold in weather like today's? 

And to everyone: how do you protect your leather items from bad weather? Or do you put anything on to "nurture" it?


----------



## Lae

bulletproofsoul said:


> Has anyone seen the dust shearling in a 38 on sale or do you know of an awesome SA who could wrangle me one? I can't find one anywhere



LVR has both the basic and the one with wings in a 38, both at 30% off if you're in the US! They even have two of each in your size, so it might be worth holding off a bit longer to save an extra couple of hundred $$.


----------



## Lae

Regarding the dress/skirt matter: I guess it depends on the style. Both long items I have _still_ hit the floor, even when wearing wedges (-> still too long, even at 190cm/~6'4" including heels!). So as fun as that puddle story is (I read it somewhere, too but I can't remember where...), I can't bear to wear items with this kind of price tag and _not_ wear heels. 

As for the pictures posted a couple of pages back, that skirt is amazing! I have the jersey DRKSHDW cheap version haha, but I can't figure out what to wear it with! I have a bit of a muffin situation that needs covering up, so something that needs to be tucked in won't work. My instinct tells me it should be very sleek and simple, yet cover the waistline of the skirt. But what suits that description? Do you ladies have any suggestions?

Image from BNY


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Lae said:


> LVR has both the basic and the one with wings in a 38, both at 30% off if you're in the US! They even have two of each in your size, so it might be worth holding off a bit longer to save an extra couple of hundred $$.



Thank you, Lae!

I saw it at LVR, but yes, I'm trying to find it a bit cheaper.  Got a call in right now.  We'll see...


----------



## bulletproofsoul

GORGEOUS! (As usual!) 



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  here is my Dark Dust shearing jacket in size 40.  Thanks for letting me share... ​*


----------



## goodmornin

Quick question to those that have the jackets.

How do you clean it? I assume at some point, at least the underarms don't stay "fresh" since its just ribbed material..? Spot clean?


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *

*CEC.LV4eva ~* the shearling leather is stiffer but not "hard", and it drapes well...compares with the "super soft leather" version, the touch of stiffness of the shearling makes it more stylish (IMO).... and so soft and cozy!  
*
Nenskes ~* love your black shearling!!  Hope next year by this time I can get a black shearling too.   

*Lae ~* I would love to get the skirt...and I can wear it without heels..


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, my lovely Nordstrom SA might still has one *black shearling jacket in size 42 available @ 40% off* (same style as my Dark Dust).  Please PM me for her contact info and sale $.


----------



## Lae

Scored a slashed back cashmere cardi in the clearance sale this morning 

Anyone else get anything?


----------



## Nenskes

Lae said:


> I'm Belgian and living in Holland... so a little bit of both.
> Thanks for the info on the shearling. *Aren't your arms cold in weather like today's?*
> 
> And to everyone: how do you protect your leather items from bad weather? Or do you put anything on to "nurture" it?



Not a all! I wondered the same thing when I bought this jacket, but it's really very warm. Also in the arms, felt no cold at all.
For protection I spray my leather jackets with water/stain repellent. But I try to keep them out of the rain...

Congrats on your cardigan! Love to see some mod pics


----------



## Flip88

Just beautiful ...... again!



amacasa said:


> Just lovely!!!
> 
> QUOTE=tonkamama;20506362]*Ladies...  here is my Dark Dust shearing jacket in size 40.  Thanks for letting me share... ​*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *CEC.LV4eva ~* the shearling leather is stiffer but not "hard", and it drapes well...compares with the "super soft leather" version, the touch of stiffness of the shearling makes it more stylish (IMO).... and so soft and cozy!


*

Thanks Tonka!

Well I did it! I just ordered something shearling... ta daaaa!!!! lol
Will post pix next week 









*


----------



## mundodabolsa

^I CAN'T WAIT to see you in that jacket, such a gorgeous piece.


----------



## Lae

Wow, you ladies are impossible to keep up with! 
Congrats to everyone with one or multiple new jacket(s)!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> ^I CAN'T WAIT to see you in that jacket, such a gorgeous piece.





Lae said:


> Wow, you ladies are impossible to keep up with!
> Congrats to everyone with one or multiple new jacket(s)!



hehe thanks ladies!!!

I hope the jacket will fit well. Some pix online make it seem a bit sloppy looking (eg. NAP and NM pix)??!? So i guess there's always that risk, but that might be because they're wearing a bigger size, so I bought a size smaller than my usual RO size.


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Tonka!
> 
> Well I did it! I just ordered something shearling... ta daaaa!!!! lol
> Will post pix next week


This is "me" now...    Cannot wait to see your mod pictures so inspiring!!  

CEC.LV4eva ~ I will need to wait til next year this time to get the black shearling ...  *until then I can always come here and admiring yours & Nenskes stunning jackets!!    *


----------



## tonkamama

mundodabolsa said:


> ^I CAN'T WAIT to see you in that jacket, such a gorgeous piece.


*mundodabolsa ~* I totally agree what you were saying in your earlier posts...  about how easy and versatile that RO jackets are.. I also find myself reaching out to my ROs .....


----------



## tonkamama

Lae said:


> Scored a slashed back cashmere cardi in the clearance sale this morning
> 
> Anyone else get anything?


Lae ~ Can you post a photo of your new cashmere cardi?  I love cashmere cardi, hope I can add a RO version to my collections in the near future....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> This is "me" now...    Cannot wait to see your mod pictures so inspiring!!
> 
> CEC.LV4eva ~ I will need to wait til next year this time to get the black shearling ...  *until then I can always come here and admiring yours & Nenskes stunning jackets!!    *



oh please Tonka! As if you don't have any amazing shearling jackets yourself!  YOU were the one who pushed me over the edge to get it!


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> oh please Tonka! As if you don't have any amazing shearling jackets yourself!  YOU were the one who pushed me over the edge to get it!


Thank you CEC.LV4eva   ~ I always think black shearling is so *"glamorous"* esp I love the style of your new shearling jacket ... large / oversized collar, soft and draping hem..  oh and the belted waistline is TDF...  

Let's all enjoy our lovely RO jackets!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

goodmornin said:


> Quick question to those that have the jackets.
> 
> How do you clean it? I assume at some point, at least the underarms don't stay "fresh" since its just ribbed material..? Spot clean?




I also would really appreciate if anyone knew how to spot clean the underarms! I stupidly wore mine out one night, and those clubs can be mighty hot.


----------



## juneping

GlassOrganelle said:


> I also would really appreciate if anyone knew how to spot clean the underarms! I stupidly wore mine out one night, and those clubs can be mighty hot.



you can put a wet towel on top of the sweat spot and iron over it....i would make sure the iron don't touch the leather portion.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> Thank you CEC.LV4eva   ~ I always think black shearling is so *"glamorous"* esp I love the style of your new shearling jacket ... large / oversized collar, soft and draping hem..  oh and the belted waistline is TDF...
> 
> Let's all enjoy our lovely RO jackets!



I just hope that the dramatic collar won't be "too much" for everyday wear... What do you think? 



GlassOrganelle said:


> I also would really appreciate if anyone knew how to spot clean the underarms! I stupidly wore mine out one night, and those clubs can be mighty hot.



I would dry clean . I'm not going to risk anything...


----------



## am2022

cec... love that shearling...
im still searching for my perfect shearling..
but post mod pics once you get it!


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I just hope that the dramatic collar won't be "too much" for everyday wear... What do you think?


This jacket sure will make a statement piece, the oversized collar catches attention but not "in your way".  I wouldn't mind wearing it as everyday jacket if I live in the city ... I can always tone it down with a pair of simple black skinny jeans or leggings.....  

CEC.LV4eva ~ you have the style for it!


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I just hope that the dramatic collar won't be "too much" for everyday wear... What do you think?


Sorry I forgot to mention....  I wore my Burberry Prorsum Biker jacket as "everyday" jacket (the one with silver zippers and a belt)...


----------



## poptarts

tonkamama said:


> Ladies... here is my Dark Dust shearing jacket in size 40. Thanks for letting me share...



That jacket is beautiful and looks fabulous on you. Congratulations!


*CEC.LV4eva* you are killing me with your ROs. That shearling is beyond words. You must post pix if it's not too much trouble. So gorgeous! There was a beautiful long RO leather coat on sale at nordies, I was literally 10 feet away before another girl grabbed them. Need to work on my power walk!


----------



## tonkamama

poptarts said:


> That jacket is beautiful and looks fabulous on you. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> *CEC.LV4eva* you are killing me with your ROs. That shearling is beyond words. You must post pix if it's not too much trouble. So gorgeous! There was a beautiful long RO leather coat on sale at nordies,* I was literally 10 feet away before another girl grabbed them. Need to work on my power walk!*


*poptarts ~* thank you dear .  Speaking about "power walk", you should see marching of girls at NM Last Call for a CL private sales event!!  I was thinking in my head as I slowly breaking thru ... "am I too old for this!!??"  I managed grabbing two pairs tho (both for my younger sister)...  but my arms were in pain for few hours ...  LOL


----------



## Lae

tonkamama said:


> Lae ~ Can you post a photo of your new cashmere cardi?  I love cashmere cardi, hope I can add a RO version to my collections in the near future....



Hopefully it'll be here by Friday. I got these two, because I don't know what'll fit me best. (pics from the Outnet)


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Lae said:
			
		

> Hopefully it'll be here by Friday. I got these two, because I don't know what'll fit me best. (pics from the Outnet)



Those are great, Lae! I have a black knit cardi that's similar to the second one. In hindsight I should have got it in a 40, as I'd like it to be a little bigger...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention....  I wore my Burberry Prorsum Biker jacket as "everyday" jacket (the one with silver zippers and a belt)...



I saw those pictures before! That Burberry jacket is SOOOOO HOT on you! 



poptarts said:


> *CEC.LV4eva* you are killing me with your ROs. That shearling is beyond words. You must post pix if it's not too much trouble. So gorgeous! There was a beautiful long RO leather coat on sale at nordies, I was literally 10 feet away before another girl grabbed them. Need to work on my power walk!



Thanks poptarts!!! Will definitely post pictures next week when I get a chance! And I'm sorry for your shopping loss. People get very grabby during the holiday madness!!!


----------



## Kirali

Nice picks, Lae!

Ladies, I need your honest opinions.
Can I wear this dress to a evening event that is more on the formal side?http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170202

I tried it on today at a local store and put it on hold. It's marked down 50%.
And how would you accessorize it? The only clutch I own is a Bal -which I think would be too casual. Any suggestions? Same goes for shoes. Any help would be welcome


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kirali said:


> Nice picks, Lae!
> 
> Ladies, I need your honest opinions.
> Can I wear this dress to a evening event that is more on the formal side?http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170202
> 
> I tried it on today at a local store and put it on hold. It's marked down 50%.
> And how would you accessorize it? The only clutch I own is a Bal -which I think would be too casual. Any suggestions? Same goes for shoes. Any help would be welcome



personally, no, I don't think it would work for a formal-ish event, mainly because of the material. 

however, I do think that if it is 50% off you should buy it anyhow because I'm sure it looks amazing and you'll have other places to wear it.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kirali said:


> Nice picks, Lae!
> 
> Ladies, I need your honest opinions.
> Can I wear this dress to a evening event that is more on the formal side?http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170202
> 
> I tried it on today at a local store and put it on hold. It's marked down 50%.
> And how would you accessorize it? The only clutch I own is a Bal -which I think would be too casual. Any suggestions? Same goes for shoes. Any help would be welcome



"more on the formal side" sounds fine to me for this dress 
It's not like you're going to a wedding right? lol

As for other accessories, do you want to stay more with a RO style or go more glam???
Cuz this dress can be really versatile and I'd wear it both for casual times and for more dressy events. If you wanna go more casual, I'd wear wedge boots and your Bal clutch sounds perfect! What color is your clutch btw?
On the other hand, if you wanna make it more glam, I'd wear some sky-high heels (preferably black satin with some jewels or sparkles, eg. Giuseppe Zanotti's evening shoes are gorgeous), add some sparkly earrings, pull my hair up into a messy updo, and add a more delicate feminine clutch! Bottega Veneta's Knot is just the best of all minaudieres! Adding a bit of color, other than black, would be fab! Personally I love GZ's blue+silver jewel stilettos together with BV's blue Knot!


----------



## tonkamama

Kirali said:


> Nice picks, Lae!
> 
> Ladies, I need your honest opinions.
> Can I wear this dress to a evening event that is more on the formal side?http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170202
> 
> I tried it on today at a local store and put it on hold. It's marked down 50%.
> And how would you accessorize it? The only clutch I own is a Bal -which I think would be too casual. Any suggestions? Same goes for shoes. Any help would be welcome


I love this dress!  So sexy from the rear view ~ I love lower cut in the back design, I think it is the most sexiest way to show off a woman's continuous line from her neck all the way down to upper back (I will go even lower).   

I would just pair it with simple design diamond earrings and a matching bracelet (or cuff), less is more.  For a formal event, I do think Bal clutch is little bit too casual.  Do you have other clutches?


----------



## Lae

Thanks *bulletproofsoul* and *Kirali*!



Kirali said:


> Nice picks, Lae!
> 
> Ladies, I need your honest opinions.
> Can I wear this dress to a evening event that is more on the formal side?http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170202
> 
> I tried it on today at a local store and put it on hold. It's marked down 50%.
> And how would you accessorize it? The only clutch I own is a Bal -which I think would be too casual. Any suggestions? Same goes for shoes. Any help would be welcome



I agree with mundodabolsa on the fabric thing, but it could work if you add enough glam. As CEC.LV4eva mentioned Giuseppe shoes would do the trick, but the downside is that much of them would be lost underneath this dress. 
As for a clutch, how about a little McQueen? I've been looking for an excuse to get this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/246845


----------



## Kirali

Thank you for all your help I really appreciate it

*CEC.LV4eva*: No, it's not a wedding. That dress would be a bit too much Morticia Addams for a wedding It is some end of the year thing from my boyfriend's company. It is formal but since those people all work in advertising it won't be too dressy.

And thank you for your suggestions, I love the BV knot and the third shoes you posted. In fact I am madly in love with those shoes


*tonkamama*: I thought about diamond studs and a matching cuff too. 
And I do not own any other clutches. The only other small-ish bags I own are a Chanel m/l, a 224 Reissue from the Anniversary collection, and an old Dior saddle bag. But I think for evening wear a clutch would be best?

*lae* That clutch is really nice but gold is not my colour


----------



## poptarts

tonkamama said:


> *poptarts ~* thank you dear .   Speaking about "power walk", you should see marching of girls at NM  Last Call for a CL private sales event!!  I was thinking in my head as I  slowly breaking thru ... "am I too old for this!!??"  I managed  grabbing two pairs tho (both for my younger sister)...  but my arms were  in pain for few hours ...  LOL



Oh god I know what you mean. I went to one earlier this year, I got to the store about 10 minutes after and it was a mad house! Women were literally pushing each other to get the shoes. I too, scored two pairs of goodies and more importantly, I made it out without injuries 





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks poptarts!!! Will definitely post pictures next week when I get a chance! And I'm sorry for your shopping loss. People get very grabby during the holiday madness!!!



Can't wait to see the jacket. It really is so beautiful. Women take sale season seriously! I can't tell you how many times I've had people just standing there watching me try shoes on because they want to buy it if I don't.


----------



## tonkamama

Lae said:


> Hopefully it'll be here by Friday. I got these two, because I don't know what'll fit me best. (pics from the Outnet)


*I love the longer version cardi ...  *....  for some reason I have no luck with outnet, I guess they posted all the goodies while either I was still sleeping or walking my furry kids in the park...  everything sold out in my size by the time I have time to log-in!!


----------



## tonkamama

Kirali said:


> Thank you for all your help I really appreciate it
> 
> *CEC.LV4eva*: No, it's not a wedding. That dress would be a bit too much Morticia Addams for a wedding It is some end of the year thing from my boyfriend's company. It is formal but since those people all work in advertising it won't be too dressy.
> 
> And thank you for your suggestions, I love the BV knot and the third shoes you posted. In fact I am madly in love with those shoes
> 
> 
> *tonkamama*: I thought about diamond studs and a matching cuff too.
> And I do not own any other clutches. The only other small-ish bags I own are a Chanel m/l, a 224 Reissue from the Anniversary collection, and an old Dior saddle bag. But I think for evening wear a clutch would be best?
> 
> *lae* That clutch is really nice but gold is not my colour



*Kirali ~* I also think for evening event, a clutch is a better choice esp for this lovely dress.  Unless you want to spend some good $ on a clutch right now (CEC.LV4eva has excellent suggestion on the BV knot & I also love the 3rd pair of shoes).   Otherwise, try to work around your Bal clutch.    

I can foresee lots of young, energetic and trendy people at this Marketing / Advertising company formal event ...   so I think with the right accessories and shoes, your Bal clutch can as well do a magic to your evening wardrobe. What kind of Bal Clutch and color you have?  Was it a GH or RH?  I love my GSH Pourpre Bal clutch and yes I do take her to evening events (not as formal as yours tho).


----------



## Lae

Kirali said:


> Thank you for all your help I really appreciate it
> 
> And thank you for your suggestions, I love the BV knot and the third shoes you posted. *In fact I am madly in love with those shoes*



Look what I bumped into... http://www.harrods.com/product/gius...-giuseppe-zanotti&cat2=b-giuseppe-zanotti-all 30% off 



tonkamama said:


> *I love the longer version cardi ...  *....  for some reason I have no luck with outnet, I guess they posted all the goodies while either I was still sleeping or walking my furry kids in the park...  everything sold out in my size by the time I have time to log-in!!



Thanks! This clearance sale is on the international site only, so maybe that's why everything was shown as sold out for you? In any case, it went very fast... They started with 2600+ items and after a couple of hours less than half remained. I was lucky to be up and online when it started Friday morning.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kirali said:


> Thank you for all your help I really appreciate it
> 
> *CEC.LV4eva*: No, it's not a wedding. That dress would be a bit too much Morticia Addams for a wedding It is some end of the year thing from my boyfriend's company. It is formal but since those people all work in advertising it won't be too dressy.
> 
> And thank you for your suggestions, I love the BV knot and the third shoes you posted. In fact I am madly in love with those shoes



Those jewel GZ heels are on sale now 



poptarts said:


> Can't wait to see the jacket. It really is so beautiful. Women take sale season seriously! I can't tell you how many times I've had people just standing there watching me try shoes on because they want to buy it if I don't.



Oh geez, I'm so annoyed by those women... lol it's like c'mon, don't be *that* desperate, at least pretend to look at other shoes (while peering our in the corner of your eyes at the shoes I'm trying on)


----------



## poptarts

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh geez, I'm so annoyed by those women... lol it's like c'mon, don't be *that* desperate, at least pretend to look at other shoes (while peering our in the corner of your eyes at the shoes I'm trying on)



*Flash back to Saks fire sale a few years ago*  


*Shivers*


----------



## chloe speaks

^^Cannot do these sales ladies! I am a chicken. Too many years of Barney's warehouse sales and Sample Sale mayhem...now I spend alot of time on eBay...not preferable but just a lifestyle choice for now


----------



## juneping

chloe speaks said:


> ^^Cannot do these sales ladies! I am a chicken. Too many years of *Barney's warehouse sales* and Sample Sale mayhem...now I spend alot of time on eBay...not preferable but just a lifestyle choice for now



i stopped going to the barney's warehouse sales as well. i don't get why those women when they knew there's no fitting rooms and they still insisted on wearing G-string or thongs.


----------



## am2022

Lol! You just made my day June!!!



juneping said:


> i stopped going to the barney's warehouse sales as well. i don't get why those women when they knew there's no fitting rooms and they still insisted on wearing G-string or thongs.


----------



## am2022

I see a lot of these as well ( related to my job) and can't help
But be nonchalant about it although I dont like it


----------



## sandra625

Hi!
I would like to get a RO shearling biker leather jacket but have heard that the sizes runs small in RO. Could someone help me out here?

I am usually a US size 6 (conversion of Italy size 42), would it be recommended I go a size up? Or go ahead with Italy size 42?
My bust size is usually a US size 34C.
I am quite petite in size, standing at only 5ft 2in.

Help would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## juneping

sandra625 said:


> Hi!
> I would like to get a RO shearling biker leather jacket but have heard that the sizes runs small in RO. Could someone help me out here?
> 
> I am usually a US size 6 (conversion of Italy size 42), would it be recommended I go a size up? Or go ahead with Italy size 42?
> My bust size is usually a US size 34C.
> I am quite petite in size, standing at only 5ft 2in.
> 
> Help would be much appreciated! Thanks!



i am a US 2...wear a RO 40..
so for you US6 would be RO44...i heard for shearling go up another size...so 46? 
hopefully someone has a shearling will confirm.


----------



## mundodabolsa

hilary swank wears a beautiful rick owens coat throughout the movie new year's eve. 

(the movie is crap, but the jacket is worth the price of admission)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> hilary swank wears a beautiful rick owens coat throughout the movie new year's eve.
> 
> (the movie is crap, but the jacket is worth the price of admission)



hey girl! don't you wanna share something that you got recently


----------



## chloe speaks

I saw that NAP advertised more reductions and new stock, but the RO stuff is pretty much the same. For the NAP/RO veterans, does the existing stock usually have a second cut before the end of the year? (still salivating over the thigh high gray wedge boots, but too steep at only 30% off)


----------



## jenskar

Just ordered my first RO from Luisaviaroma -- mostly just lush relaxing type things but there is one silk georgette top I am dying for.
Does net a porter ever do coupon codes?  sure would help!


----------



## Lae

chloe speaks said:


> I saw that NAP advertised more reductions and new stock, but the RO stuff is pretty much the same. For the NAP/RO veterans, does the existing stock usually have a second cut before the end of the year? (still salivating over the thigh high gray wedge boots, but too steep at only 30% off)


Usually NAP does it like this: first cut, two weeks later second cut + new items added and again two weeks later the final cut (extra 20 or 30% off). However, afaik it's unusual that they didn't apply the second cut to RO this time, so who knows what they'll do. But if you can wait another two weeks, it should be possible to save some more $$. Have you checked how many pairs they have left in your size? 



jenskar said:


> Just ordered my first RO from Luisaviaroma -- mostly just lush relaxing type things but there is one silk georgette top I am dying for.
> Does net a porter ever do coupon codes?  sure would help!


Congrats! NAP rarely does codes, except for free shipping which is obviously no longer interesting for US buyers since they introduced free shipping... Other than that some of us have received a code by email for either a presale or some free store credit but it's highly dependant on your spending history with them.


----------



## chloe speaks

Lae said:


> Usually NAP does it like this: first cut, two weeks later second cut + new items added and again two weeks later the final cut (extra 20 or 30% off). However, afaik it's unusual that they didn't apply the second cut to RO this time, so who knows what they'll do. But if you can wait another two weeks, it should be possible to save some more $$. *Have you checked how many pairs they have left in your size*?



Thanks Lae! very helpful. yes, i saw that there were NO new items and no additional discount. *how do you check how many pairs they have?* though I am afraid they probably have only 1 or 2 pairs at best as they were gone and now they're back - so it's probably a return.


----------



## Lae

chloe speaks said:


> Thanks Lae! very helpful. yes, i saw that there were NO new items and no additional discount. *how do you check how many pairs they have?*


My pleasure! Just keep adding your size to your basket until the number doesn't go up anymore -> that's how many they have left. If it says "buy now, only a few items left" in red in your basket that means it's the last pair.


----------



## jenskar

My order cleared customs so should be here today !!  Yay, am a fool as I've now addicted my husband to his clothes too.

Did anyone notice the new furniture he's making and showcasing in LA?  Article in the NY Times http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/08/garden/from-rick-owens-fashion-to-sit-on.html

Thanks Lae for the tips !!


----------



## goodmornin

As promised from a whillleee.. back, here are some photo's with my dust winged jacket from NAP!!

Even though theres some bulge at the front of the jacket when closed, I decided to keep it.


----------



## goodmornin

But... then right after I took these photos... it decided to rain!!! and my jacket got wet and its now stained =(
BEWARE ladies! This wash and treatment of the leather gets stained by the rain really easily!!!  FYI these are photos of what it looks like after letting it dry for 2 days..

Anyone got any ideas of what I can do??? I dont' really want to treat it since I've only worn it a couple times. I should have known better since it rains here all the time.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

goodmornin said:


> But... then right after I took these photos... it decided to rain!!! and my jacket got wet and its now stained =(
> BEWARE ladies! This wash and treatment of the leather gets stained by the rain really easily!!!  FYI these are photos of what it looks like after letting it dry for 2 days..
> 
> Anyone got any ideas of what I can do??? I dont' really want to treat it since I've only worn it a couple times. I should have known better since it rains here all the time.



Hmmm... well I always treat my leather stuff with Meltonian. I've taken mine (the same jacket) in the rain almost every other day now and I don't have any spots or stains 

Why don't you wanna treat it?


----------



## goodmornin

Can I treat it with meltonian after the fact? Sorry when I said "treat" - i meant taking it to a professional guy and professionally cleaning it/ re-coloring it.

Did you use the Meltonian water and stain protector? 
http://www.cedarshoetree.com/meltonian-water-and-stain-protector-p-47.html

or the leather lotion?
http://www.cedarshoetree.com/meltonian-leather-lotion-p-33.html


Also - the last time i waterproofed my YSL muse bag with applecare products, my bag still stained - so I've been weary since. I guess worth a try now since my jacket is stained anyway...


----------



## poptarts

chloe speaks said:


> Thanks Lae! very helpful. yes, i saw that there were NO new items and no additional discount. *how do you check how many pairs they have?* though I am afraid they probably have only 1 or 2 pairs at best as they were gone and now they're back - so it's probably a return.




If you mouse over the size, it'll say "A few left. buy it quick" (or something like that). If that doesn't work, add it to your cart then view cart and you'll see the note (if any) next to your item.


----------



## Lae

poptarts said:


> *If you mouse over the size, it'll say "A few left. buy it quick"* (or something like that). If that doesn't work, add it to your cart then view cart and you'll see the note (if any) next to your item.



Odd, it doesn't do that here (using Chrome).


----------



## chloe speaks

goodmornin said:


> Can I treat it with meltonian after the fact? Sorry when I said "treat" - i meant taking it to a professional guy and professionally cleaning it/ re-coloring it
> 
> 
> Also - the last time i waterproofed my YSL muse bag with applecare products, my bag still stained - so I've been weary since. I guess worth a try now since my jacket is stained anyway...


OMG! I'm so sorry about the water staining goodmornin'. I've been thinking about this - i've treated all my Bal bags with Apple Stain and Water protectant and with no problems or changes to the color...I just bought another can of it to use on my Limo w/ Wings jacket! i guess i will be carefull to spot test this. I think of it as a life saver - i carry my Balenciagas in the rain regularly, no problems.



poptarts said:


> If you mouse over the size, it'll say "A few left. buy it quick" (or something like that). If that doesn't work, add it to your cart then view cart and you'll see the note (if any) next to your item.



eek, only one pair left. as i guessed probably a return.  can't do it - maybe another pair will come up.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hi Ladies - I've been absent from this thread for a while -  mourning the return of my dust winged jacket! I couldn't do an exchange because I ordered the largest size available but it was still too small in the bust - only 36 according to item measurements! 

I am not a seasoned NAP veteran either. There are still some jackets up at full price that have been there since the season started. Do these "classics" never go on sale and just rotate through to S/S? Or will they be marked down soon? Some of these run much larger in the bust and would fit me - but they are soooo expensive at full price. Sigh.....


----------



## sin vergüenza

goodmornin said:


> But... then right after I took these photos... it decided to rain!!! and my jacket got wet and its now stained =(
> BEWARE ladies! This wash and treatment of the leather gets stained by the rain really easily!!! FYI these are photos of what it looks like after letting it dry for 2 days..
> 
> Anyone got any ideas of what I can do??? I dont' really want to treat it since I've only worn it a couple times. I should have known better since it rains here all the time.


 
Oh this would kill me. I am so sorry!

There is a leather care expert on the H forum named DocRide. She has a thread running there and is wonderful about giving advice on leather care and resulting nightmare situations. I know it's handbags mostly but she is such a kind person, I am sure she would not mind helping you out. I trust her knowledge completely. I have treated my Hermes bags based on her advice with fantastic results.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

goodmornin said:


> Can I treat it with meltonian after the fact? Sorry when I said "treat" - i meant taking it to a professional guy and professionally cleaning it/ re-coloring it.
> 
> Did you use the Meltonian water and stain protector?
> http://www.cedarshoetree.com/meltonian-water-and-stain-protector-p-47.html
> 
> or the leather lotion?
> http://www.cedarshoetree.com/meltonian-leather-lotion-p-33.html
> 
> 
> Also - the last time i waterproofed my YSL muse bag with applecare products, my bag still stained - so I've been weary since. I guess worth a try now since my jacket is stained anyway...



Oh no, I wouldn't have it re-colored... even by a professional person. As for the protector, I use the spray . 

You mean Appleguard? I really dislike this brand. Leaves a slimy residue...


----------



## tonkamama

*goodmornin ~ *I am so sorry about what rains did to your lovely RO Jacket.  Maybe it will dry up over times?  I am sure if you refer to sin vergüenza suggestion you may find useful tips to restore the color.
*
CEC.LV4eva ~* I never treat my leather jacket  & handbags, then again I do not take them out in the rain and I am always in my car traveling from one place to another ... or I travel in rain with my LV...  

Would you please post a link to the "Meltonian spray" you were referring so I can compare the one I already have at home is the same (I only use it to treat my shoes since shoes have direct contact with the ground).  Please also advise if is it ok for me to use the spray to treat my shearing jacket??  Thank you.  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh no, I wouldn't have it re-colored... even by a professional person. As for the protector, I use the spray .
> 
> You mean Appleguard? I really dislike this brand. Leaves a slimy residue...





goodmornin said:


> But... then right after I took these photos... it decided to rain!!! and my jacket got wet and its now stained =(
> BEWARE ladies! This wash and treatment of the leather gets stained by the rain really easily!!!  FYI these are photos of what it looks like after letting it dry for 2 days..
> 
> Anyone got any ideas of what I can do??? I dont' really want to treat it since I've only worn it a couple times. I should have known better since it rains here all the time.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *goodmornin ~ *I am so sorry about what rains did to your lovely RO Jacket.  Maybe it will dry up over times?  I am sure if you refer to sin vergüenza suggestion you may find useful tips to restore the color.
> *
> CEC.LV4eva ~* I never treat my leather jacket  & handbags, then again I do not take them out in the rain and I am always in my car traveling from one place to another ... or I travel in rain with my LV...
> 
> Would you please post a link to the "Meltonian spray" you were referring so I can compare the one I already have at home is the same (I only use it to treat my shoes since shoes have direct contact with the ground).  Please also advise if is it ok for me to use the spray to treat my shearing jacket??  Thank you.



I mentioned here in my blog:
http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?cat=24

I also made a video recently with me demonstrating the spray on my jacket, but I'm not sure how to post it up here on tPF and it's a big file 10MB. Maybe someone can teach me how to compress it lol???

*Unworn/brand new:*
I use my spray on just about any kind of leather, especially suede. Suede must always be treated imo because you should never wear it out in the rain or have it get wet. Once you spray it, it will help to "waterproof" the leather, but this is NOT to say that you can trot around in the rain or snow now. Some people have this odd idea that once you "waterproof" something, you can just go out in the rain with suede and soak your boots/shoes (eg. Uggs... what a disaster... anyhow that's a whole different story lol).

Similarly, I would think shearling needs to be treated as well (or at least on one side) since by definition one side is suede. Shearling, ie sheepskin, is delicate and you can't always bring this to the dry-cleaners, plus all that heat and moisture will mess up the nice fluffy yarn. So a coat of spray protection would be a good idea. Again with all this said, I don't think one should be wearing a shearling jacket in the rain or snow even if you've treated it.

I know that for SMOOTH leather, spraying your products is a controversial topic. I personally think that if the item is brand new and is already stained (ie not bare vachetta leather like Vuitton's), then you don't really *need* to spray them. Often the leather is pre-treated with a good vegetable dye, which helps to protect the leather underneath. However, I just do it cuz I'm a bit OCPD and can't keep track of things for what I've sprayed or haven't sprayed, so I spray everything 

*Maintenance* (mainly experience from my shoes):
Then depending on how often you wear your jacket (or shoes), I will clean everything every other month.
Smooth leather - I use Meltonian's Cleaner and Conditioner. Just a good rub everywhere with a dab of product on a soft wash-cloth. For all my shoes, I use a non-alcoholic hypoallergenic baby wipe to clean the insole after every wear, which can get nasty in the summer, and every month I'll use the Meltonian lotion to get rid of other nasty grime and slime on the insole, body, and outsole.
Suede leather - I buy a baby hairbrush with very soft bristles (used to use toothbrush) to brush AGAINST the grain. This helps to dislodge all dust and dirt particles before you spray. Otherwise you'll end up embedding the dirt inside the suede which is not a good idea. I do NOT use the Meltonian lotion on suede as this can really mess up the leather and take away the beautiful color and texture. I did a test-patch in my blog with my CL Rolande Boucle to show you guys this. 

N.B.: Python and other exotics: I generally follow the same idea as suede. See above.
Hope all this helps


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Just wanna add something about shearling using the "Ugg shoes" example:
After stomping in rain and snow in Ugg boots, I hear that some women dump them in the washing machine to clean them. If I haven't emphasized this enough, they've already messed up the outer suede with everyday wear, now they destroy the shearling inside by soaking them in the wet washing machine?!??! 
Point is that whatever you do, do NOT put your shearling jacket in the washing machine lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hey girl! don't you wanna share something that you got recently



nope, nothing to see here... I don't know a girl who has zero willpower and when she sees someone buying something insanely beautiful she wants it too and ends up buying a totally unnecessary but cool RO jacket that fits her very bizarrely and yet she will keep even though it's crazy expensive and not practical in the slightest...

nope, don't know this girl at all


----------



## jenskar

goodmornin said:


> But... then right after I took these photos... it decided to rain!!! and my jacket got wet and its now stained =(
> BEWARE ladies! This wash and treatment of the leather gets stained by the rain really easily!!!  FYI these are photos of what it looks like after letting it dry for 2 days..
> 
> Anyone got any ideas of what I can do??? I dont' really want to treat it since I've only worn it a couple times. I should have known better since it rains here all the time.



I saw you got some great suggestions but another way to look at it is a very RO way -- to heck with the stains.  He used to tell a story about his assistant in Paris dragging around after him in one of his really long dresses -- through mud, whatever, and just washing it out in a puddle -- and it was clear he was SO impressed she was so easy with his clothes.  Look at all the distressed stuff he does.  It's not like you did that to some prim designer coat ...


----------



## juicy couture jen

There are some markdowns on the leather jacket on TheCorner.com and Aloha Rag:

http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_name=RICK+OWENS&dept_id=5669&WT.svl=deptnav2

http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/s...size=&spr_code=&textSearch=&last=ene_designer


----------



## mundodabolsa

thecorner seems to always list the original retail price of RO stuff lower than other sites.  it confuses me!


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I mentioned here in my blog:
> http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?cat=24
> 
> I also made a video recently with me demonstrating the spray on my jacket, but I'm not sure how to post it up here on tPF and it's a big file 10MB. Maybe someone can teach me how to compress it lol???
> 
> *Unworn/brand new:*
> I use my spray on just about any kind of leather, especially suede. Suede must always be treated imo because you should never wear it out in the rain or have it get wet. Once you spray it, it will help to "waterproof" the leather, but this is NOT to say that you can trot around in the rain or snow now. Some people have this odd idea that once you "waterproof" something, you can just go out in the rain with suede and soak your boots/shoes (eg. Uggs... what a disaster... anyhow that's a whole different story lol).
> 
> Similarly, I would think shearling needs to be treated as well (or at least on one side) since by definition one side is suede. Shearling, ie sheepskin, is delicate and you can't always bring this to the dry-cleaners, plus all that heat and moisture will mess up the nice fluffy yarn. So a coat of spray protection would be a good idea. Again with all this said, I don't think one should be wearing a shearling jacket in the rain or snow even if you've treated it.
> 
> I know that for SMOOTH leather, spraying your products is a controversial topic. I personally think that if the item is brand new and is already stained (ie not bare vachetta leather like Vuitton's), then you don't really *need* to spray them. Often the leather is pre-treated with a good vegetable dye, which helps to protect the leather underneath. However, I just do it cuz I'm a bit OCPD and can't keep track of things for what I've sprayed or haven't sprayed, so I spray everything
> 
> *Maintenance* (mainly experience from my shoes):
> Then depending on how often you wear your jacket (or shoes), I will clean everything every other month.
> Smooth leather - I use Meltonian's Cleaner and Conditioner. Just a good rub everywhere with a dab of product on a soft wash-cloth. For all my shoes, I use a non-alcoholic hypoallergenic baby wipe to clean the insole after every wear, which can get nasty in the summer, and every month I'll use the Meltonian lotion to get rid of other nasty grime and slime on the insole, body, and outsole.
> Suede leather - I buy a baby hairbrush with very soft bristles (used to use toothbrush) to brush AGAINST the grain. This helps to dislodge all dust and dirt particles before you spray. Otherwise you'll end up embedding the dirt inside the suede which is not a good idea. I do NOT use the Meltonian lotion on suede as this can really mess up the leather and take away the beautiful color and texture. I did a test-patch in my blog with my CL Rolande Boucle to show you guys this.
> 
> N.B.: Python and other exotics: I generally follow the same idea as suede. See above.
> Hope all this helps


Wow thank you, so informative!!  Love your blog!!  Beautiful reissue!!


----------



## tonkamama

mundodabolsa said:


> thecorner seems to always list the original retail price of RO stuff lower than other sites.  it confuses me!


Yeah I wonder why...  could be that since "the Corner" don't have actual store front and with much less operating cost .... so they are willing to make little bit less and pass on the saving to consumers?


----------



## juicy couture jen

mundodabolsa said:


> thecorner seems to always list the original retail price of RO stuff lower than other sites.  it confuses me!



I noticed too! Better for us I guess!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yayy my shearling jacket arrived and it's GORGEOUS!!!

I'm keeping it but I have some issues to sort out...

For those ladies who got a shearling jacket, did yours come with a RO hanger and original tags??!?! Mine seems like a returned item (several pieces of blond hair caught in the shearling )... Should I contact the company to ask for a hanger? I think it's part of the purchase and the jacket is quite heavy too.


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yayy my shearling jacket arrived and it's GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I'm keeping it but I have some issues to sort out...
> 
> For those ladies who got a shearling jacket, did yours come with a RO hanger and original tags??!?! Mine seems like a returned item (several pieces of blond hair caught in the shearling )... Should I contact the company to ask for a hanger? I think it's part of the purchase and the jacket is quite heavy too.


Sorry CEC.LV4eva ~ none of my RO came with the right hangers (initially)...  ones I bought from department stores I had to ask for the thicker ones and was only offered whatever they can get in the back room (LOL).... yes I did get the garment bags but it was only the department store kind.  I got a nice hanger and garment bag by Brunello Cucinelli for something else ended up I did use them on my Brunello Cucinelli Cashmere Capelet I bought from NM LC!... 

I also received a Donna Karen hanger for my Burberry prorsum jacket..... but I don't mind the "brand" as long as it has thicker arms to hold the jacket in place.   

I think only RO boutique offers the RO hangers...


----------



## mundodabolsa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yayy my shearling jacket arrived and it's GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I'm keeping it but I have some issues to sort out...
> 
> For those ladies who got a shearling jacket, did yours come with a RO hanger and original tags??!?! Mine seems like a returned item (several pieces of blond hair caught in the shearling )... Should I contact the company to ask for a hanger? I think it's part of the purchase and the jacket is quite heavy too.



I didn't get the hanger either and it annoyed me too.

is that you in it in your av?!? it looks soooo good, but I REALLY don't get how it looks so perfect on your hips and so wacked on mine


----------



## mundodabolsa

juicy couture jen said:


> I noticed too! Better for us I guess!



but then when they don't have my size and I have to buy it from another retailer I feel cheated or something


----------



## juicy couture jen

mundodabolsa said:


> but then when they don't have my size and I have to buy it from another retailer I feel cheated or something



Hahah! Another good point there. I ended up getting the black from aloha rag for only 30% off. I had the gray one from NAP but I wasn't in love with the wings. It stood up really high when unzipped so back it went.

So I don't feel like I got a huge discount either, but I hope I'll be happy with it because it's final sale!! Lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

juicy couture jen said:


> Hahah! Another good point there. I ended up getting the black from aloha rag for only 30% off. I had the gray one from NAP but I wasn't in love with the wings. It stood up really high when unzipped so back it went.
> 
> So I don't feel like I got a huge discount either, *but I hope I'll be happy with it because it's final sale!! Lol*



you have guts... aloharag has something I want at a good price but I'm sooo scared since it's final sale and I'm in doubt over the size.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> I didn't get the hanger either and it annoyed me too.
> 
> is that you in it in your av?!? it looks soooo good, but I REALLY don't get how it looks so perfect on your hips and so wacked on mine



Hey Mundo! Thanks for letting me know, I guess I'm less anxious now that you didn't get the hanger either.

Yup it's me in the avi! 

I still think it's the same jacket online, I just pull mine really tight across the hips. If I leave it loose and opened without using the waist-tie, then the back flares out like in NAP's pictures. Other than this I also have the same kind of button-up around the collars!
OMG... you were right lol, I was SOOOO CONFUSED with jacket!!! If you spread it out on a flat surface, it's like a rectangle with sleeves right in the middle, and I'm like which one is the top/bottom!?!?!  Seriously, this was my face - :weird: >  >  > 

Here are some quick pix indoors, I'll try to take some more outdoors this weekend if the weather is nice.

PS: I HATE black and brown together! like I said, these are some quick pix when I just came home today after my Anesthesia shift ( I wear old ugly leggings/tights under scrubs to keep warm LOL). I didn't have time to change since I had to go out again. So please spare me from the fashion police lol












Lastly, without fastening the weird hook/button closure on the collar:
Watch out! The wild and flappy collar on the loose!!! 
I honestly don't know what I did to button the collar since I tried like 10 different ways. Once I became deeply confuzzled, I just randomly flipped the collar one way and somehow it looked decent! I just hope I remember how to re-button it this way!









tonkamama said:


> Sorry CEC.LV4eva ~ none of my RO came with the right hangers (initially)...  ones I bought from department stores I had to ask for the thicker ones and was only offered whatever they can get in the back room (LOL).... yes I did get the garment bags but it was only the department store kind.  I got a nice hanger and garment bag by Brunello Cucinelli for something else ended up I did use them on my Brunello Cucinelli Cashmere Capelet I bought from NM LC!...
> 
> I also received a Donna Karen hanger for my Burberry prorsum jacket..... but I don't mind the "brand" as long as it has thicker arms to hold the jacket in place.
> 
> I think only RO boutique offers the RO hangers...



Hi Tonka! THanks for the reply! I'm more reassured now lol. It's just that for my previous two RO jackets, they both came with original hangers and I could tell they were also brandnew. I guess I was suspicious that this jacket was tried on so I assumed the lady just kept the tags and hanger after returning it.
Did you get tags with all your purchases?


----------



## mundodabolsa

ok you kill me * CEC.LV4eva *, you look soooo much better than I do in this jacket!! but maybe I have faith now that there is a way to get it to lie flat, if you can do it and all the models can do it, I have to play I guess.  maybe it's that you have right over left and I did left over right.... :ninja:

and your trying it on story sounds just like mine.  I put the thing on and was like, woooah, this is crazy tight in the shoulder.  how is it possible that I got the same size as all my other jackets and this one fits in the shoulders like it's meant for a 10 year old?  then I laid it down flat and thought wooooah, the sleeves come out from such a bizarre place, I must have a defective jacket, this has to be stitched wrong. 

nope, the defective part is my brain, because I totally had the jacket on completely upside down. 

and yes, that's the exact experience I had with the button/hook thing. I'm so afraid I won't be able to re-create how to make it work. and half of the trials I did would just come undone once I put the jacket on. 

I guess the cat's out of the bag now, everyone knows what jacket I got too


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lastly, without fastening the weird hook/button closure on the collar:
> Watch out! The wild and flappy collar on the loose!!!
> I honestly don't know what I did to button the collar since I tried like 10 different ways. Once I became deeply confuzzled, I just randomly flipped the collar one way and somehow it looked decent! I just hope I remember how to re-button it this way!
> ?



Oh that jacket looks so warm and chic! I can see what I mean by the slightly 'wild' aspect of the collar, but this looks to be the kind of leather that will stretch out to fit you well with wear. Congratulations CEC.LV4eva on a great new RO!



juicy couture jen said:


> There are some markdowns on the leather jacket on TheCorner.com and Aloha Rag:
> 
> http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_name=RICK+OWENS&dept_id=5669&WT.svl=deptnav2
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/s...size=&spr_code=&textSearch=&last=ene_designer


thanks so much for the links jen! i found the boots i wanted for less than NAP!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> ok you kill me * CEC.LV4eva *, you look soooo much better than I do in this jacket!! but maybe I have faith now that there is a way to get it to lie flat, if you can do it and all the models can do it, I have to play I guess.  maybe it's that you have right over left and I did left over right.... :ninja:
> 
> and your trying it on story sounds just like mine.  I put the thing on and was like, woooah, this is crazy tight in the shoulder.  how is it possible that I got the same size as all my other jackets and this one fits in the shoulders like it's meant for a 10 year old?  then I laid it down flat and thought wooooah, the sleeves come out from such a bizarre place, I must have a defective jacket, this has to be stitched wrong.
> 
> nope, the defective part is my brain, because I totally had the jacket on completely upside down.
> 
> and yes, that's the exact experience I had with the button/hook thing. I'm so afraid I won't be able to re-create how to make it work. and half of the trials I did would just come undone once I put the jacket on.
> 
> I guess the cat's out of the bag now, everyone knows what jacket I got too



:lolots: This jacket is a puzzler!
I am DEFINITELY calling the RO head-quarters whenever I get a chance to decipher the button issue. I don't think I've ever been *this* confused by a piece of clothing 
I even tried the button over my head, then the collar looked like a hooded CONE! lol

Have you tried buttoning it in the front as well?
Take a look at this pic: (It seems like they had no idea what they were doing lol)








chloe speaks said:


> Oh that jacket looks so warm and chic! I can see what I mean by the slightly 'wild' aspect of the collar, but this looks to be the kind of leather that will stretch out to fit you well with wear. Congratulations CEC.LV4eva on a great new RO!
> 
> 
> thanks so much for the links jen! i found the boots i wanted for less than NAP!



Thanks Chloe! It is super warm despite being "thin" overall! The first minute I put it on, I was very surprised at how amazingly soft the leather is and the HEAT (not just warmth lol) it provides. There aren't any buttons, so the front is all exposed. I don't want to wear a thick scarf with this jacket since it's gonna steal away its beauty. So I plan on getting crafty and sewing on some buttons in the front myself


----------



## mundodabolsa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> :lolots: This jacket is a puzzler!
> I am DEFINITELY calling the RO head-quarters whenever I get a chance to decipher the button issue. I don't think I've ever been *this* confused by a piece of clothing
> I even tried the button over my head, then the collar looked like a hooded CONE! lol
> 
> Have you tried buttoning it in the front as well?
> Take a look at this pic: (It seems like they had no idea what they were doing lol)
> 
> Thanks Chloe! It is super warm despite being "thin" overall! The first minute I put it on, I was very surprised at how amazingly soft the leather is and the HEAT (not just warmth lol) it provides. There aren't any buttons, so the front is all exposed. I don't want to wear a thick scarf with this jacket since it's gonna steal away its beauty. So I plan on getting crafty and sewing on some buttons in the front myself



yes, I have tried buttoning the jacket like in that picture and I totally got the CONE like you said, it's just not possible to wear it like that with a human head (I don't think!). 

and since my last post I've been desperately trying to tie the jacket in ways to get the back to lie flat like it does for you and it's simply not possible. must be the way my lower back and booty are shaped or something.  this new picture of yours at least makes me feel better because the front part is doing the straight out angling that it does on me. 

i've been majorly debating if maybe sizing up would solve my issue, but then I look at the item measurements and there is barely a difference between sizes so I think it's not worth it. 

and if you figure out some genius way to attach buttons to the front, i'm sticking my jacket in the mail and commissioning you, just fyi.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Sorry CEC.LV4eva ~ none of my RO came with the right hangers (initially)...  ones I bought from department stores I had to ask for the thicker ones and was only offered whatever they can get in the back room (LOL).... yes I did get the garment bags but it was only the department store kind.  I got a nice hanger and garment bag by Brunello Cucinelli for something else ended up I did use them on my Brunello Cucinelli Cashmere Capelet I bought from NM LC!...
> 
> I also received a Donna Karen hanger for my Burberry prorsum jacket..... but I don't mind the "brand" as long as it has thicker arms to hold the jacket in place.
> 
> I think only RO boutique offers the RO hangers...



I've ordered from the RO boutique before and didn't get a hanger or a garment bag, and this was a full-priced jacket. Hmmm...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bulletproofsoul said:


> I've ordered from the RO boutique before and didn't get a hanger or a garment bag, and this was a full-priced jacket. Hmmm...



Hmmm.... interesting...

How about those of us who scored from the NAP 50% secret sale??? There were about 10 us who got this jacket??? cuz I got a hanger from that too  It would be interesting to see how many of us got a hanger given that the jacket came from the same place.


----------



## juicy couture jen

chloe speaks said:


> Oh that jacket looks so warm and chic! I can see what I mean by the slightly 'wild' aspect of the collar, but this looks to be the kind of leather that will stretch out to fit you well with wear. Congratulations CEC.LV4eva on a great new RO!
> 
> 
> thanks so much for the links jen! i found the boots i wanted for less than NAP!



My pleasure! I'm glad you found something you like! Saw your jacket pics earlier and you look fab! 



mundodabolsa said:


> you have guts... aloharag has something I want at a good price but I'm sooo scared since it's final sale and I'm in doubt over the size.


Thanks! I hope I don't regret it and that the fit is okay! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmmm.... interesting...
> 
> How about those of us who scored from the NAP 50% secret sale??? There were about 10 us who got this jacket??? cuz I got a hanger from that too  It would be interesting to see how many of us got a hanger given that the jacket came from the same place.



Congrats CEC! You look amazing in your modeling pictures and your reviews/advice are so helpful and informative!

For the NAP jacket, I didn't get a hanger or dust bag. Just a NAP box with tissue and a ribbon.


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmmm.... interesting...
> 
> How about those of us who scored from the NAP 50% secret sale??? There were about 10 us who got this jacket??? cuz I got a hanger from that too  It would be interesting to see how many of us got a hanger given that the jacket came from the same place.


You look great as always!!  

No I did not get a hanger from NAP, and no garment bag either... just a larger white NAP dust bag. 

For some strange reasons, Neiman Marcus SA told me that their Texas office (NM's warehouse) took down all the tags off their 2011 SS ...  and I did not get the tags either on the one purchased from Barneys NY (black with wings), it was also from 2011 SS.  My conclusion is...  someone took them off due to return / transfer between stores & trying on few times and damaged the tags etc. etc ...

I asked for the tags cus IMO the TAGS are like a " birth certificate" (LOL), I kept all my handbags tags & receipts too....but my NM & BNY SA couldn't find the tags...  

I did get the tags from NAP & my shearling jacket bought from Nordstrom, both from 2011 FW...


----------



## tonkamama

bulletproofsoul said:


> I've ordered from the RO boutique before and didn't get a hanger or a garment bag, and this was a full-priced jacket. Hmmm...


Hmm very interesting!!  Did you place your RO order by phone and they send it to you?  Probably you need to request for the hanger & garment bag in advance??  

I always get the signature brand hangers and garment bags from the designer boutiques (for example Chanel, Gucci..).  I realized I got them all from SF boutiques maybe that is the difference  ....  when you are presence they will make sure the package looks some what up to the store's standard... cus "you" are watching them packing ..  LOL


----------



## Lae

Soo... the NAP international secret sale started today... and they don't have a single RO item in it! Nothing, nada! So much for saving up for a jacket with wings. Boohoo...

On a different note: my outnet clearance sale order arrived! They emailed me a couple of days ago to cancel two of my ordered items, including the short slashed cardi. I'm definitely keeping the long slashed cardi, but haven't made up my mind yet about the rest. 

Would you keep a silver sleeveless biker jacket in the very drapey flexible leather which you can't zip up because it's smaller than your regular size? I would never consider it for a full-priced or 30% off item, but this was extremely ridiculously cheap in RO terms, so I decided to try it. Now the question is: does the low price compensate for not being able to zip it up?


----------



## juneping

bulletproofsoul said:


> I've ordered from the RO boutique before and didn't get a hanger or a garment bag, and this was a full-priced jacket. Hmmm...



i bought from the RO boutique once in HK...and it came with a hanger and the garment bag.


----------



## ling0882434

does anyone know neiman carry RO instore? if they do, which ones? Thanks!


----------



## chloe speaks

Lae said:


> Soo... the NAP international secret sale started today... and they don't have a single RO item in it! Nothing, nada! So much for saving up for a jacket with wings. Boohoo...
> 
> On a different note: my outnet clearance sale order arrived! They emailed me a couple of days ago to cancel two of my ordered items, including the short slashed cardi. I'm definitely keeping the long slashed cardi, but haven't made up my mind yet about the rest.
> 
> Would you keep a silver sleeveless biker jacket in the very drapey flexible leather which you can't zip up because it's smaller than your regular size? I would never consider it for a full-priced or 30% off item, but this was extremely ridiculously cheap in RO terms, so I decided to try it. Now the question is: does the low price compensate for not being able to zip it up?


^^ for me, a jacket that doesn't zip is ok, but a vest that doesn't, and isn't a basic color...I wouldn't. maybe if it were like 75% off


----------



## Lae

chloe speaks said:


> ^^ for me, a jacket that doesn't zip is ok, but a vest that doesn't, and isn't a basic color...I wouldn't. maybe if it were like 75% off



Thanks for the input! It was 85%, actually haha... that's why I couldn't resist trying. I wear a lot of black and grey, so the color would not be hard to combine. Gold or bronze would be another story...


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lae said:


> On a different note: my outnet clearance sale order arrived! They emailed me a couple of days ago to cancel two of my ordered items, including the short slashed cardi. I'm definitely keeping the long slashed cardi, but haven't made up my mind yet about the rest.
> 
> Would you keep a silver sleeveless biker jacket in the very drapey flexible leather which you can't zip up because it's smaller than your regular size? I would never consider it for a full-priced or 30% off item, but this was extremely ridiculously cheap in RO terms, so I decided to try it. Now the question is: does the low price compensate for not being able to zip it up?



if does if the drapeyness of the jacket means it looks better left open. I have a wannabe ro vest thing I got from zara a few years ago that has a big collar and lots of extra fabric in the front, so I've never zipped it once.


----------



## goodmornin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I mentioned here in my blog:
> http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?cat=24
> 
> I also made a video recently with me demonstrating the spray on my jacket, but I'm not sure how to post it up here on tPF and it's a big file 10MB. Maybe someone can teach me how to compress it lol???
> 
> *Unworn/brand new:*
> I use my spray on just about any kind of leather, especially suede. Suede must always be treated imo because you should never wear it out in the rain or have it get wet. Once you spray it, it will help to "waterproof" the leather, but this is NOT to say that you can trot around in the rain or snow now. Some people have this odd idea that once you "waterproof" something, you can just go out in the rain with suede and soak your boots/shoes (eg. Uggs... what a disaster... anyhow that's a whole different story lol).
> 
> Similarly, I would think shearling needs to be treated as well (or at least on one side) since by definition one side is suede. Shearling, ie sheepskin, is delicate and you can't always bring this to the dry-cleaners, plus all that heat and moisture will mess up the nice fluffy yarn. So a coat of spray protection would be a good idea. Again with all this said, I don't think one should be wearing a shearling jacket in the rain or snow even if you've treated it.
> 
> I know that for SMOOTH leather, spraying your products is a controversial topic. I personally think that if the item is brand new and is already stained (ie not bare vachetta leather like Vuitton's), then you don't really *need* to spray them. Often the leather is pre-treated with a good vegetable dye, which helps to protect the leather underneath. However, I just do it cuz I'm a bit OCPD and can't keep track of things for what I've sprayed or haven't sprayed, so I spray everything
> 
> *Maintenance* (mainly experience from my shoes):
> Then depending on how often you wear your jacket (or shoes), I will clean everything every other month.
> Smooth leather - I use Meltonian's Cleaner and Conditioner. Just a good rub everywhere with a dab of product on a soft wash-cloth. For all my shoes, I use a non-alcoholic hypoallergenic baby wipe to clean the insole after every wear, which can get nasty in the summer, and every month I'll use the Meltonian lotion to get rid of other nasty grime and slime on the insole, body, and outsole.
> Suede leather - I buy a baby hairbrush with very soft bristles (used to use toothbrush) to brush AGAINST the grain. This helps to dislodge all dust and dirt particles before you spray. Otherwise you'll end up embedding the dirt inside the suede which is not a good idea. I do NOT use the Meltonian lotion on suede as this can really mess up the leather and take away the beautiful color and texture. I did a test-patch in my blog with my CL Rolande Boucle to show you guys this.
> 
> N.B.: Python and other exotics: I generally follow the same idea as suede. See above.
> Hope all this helps



Thanks for the advice! I'll test it out and see what to do...


----------



## goodmornin

sin vergüenza;20551032 said:
			
		

> Oh this would kill me. I am so sorry!
> 
> There is a leather care expert on the H forum named DocRide. She has a thread running there and is wonderful about giving advice on leather care and resulting nightmare situations. I know it's handbags mostly but she is such a kind person, I am sure she would not mind helping you out. I trust her knowledge completely. I have treated my Hermes bags based on her advice with fantastic results.



Thanks sin verguenza! I'll look up DocRide and see if she can help me out!!


----------



## goodmornin

jenskar said:


> I saw you got some great suggestions but another way to look at it is a very RO way -- to heck with the stains.  He used to tell a story about his assistant in Paris dragging around after him in one of his really long dresses -- through mud, whatever, and just washing it out in a puddle -- and it was clear he was SO impressed she was so easy with his clothes.  Look at all the distressed stuff he does.  It's not like you did that to some prim designer coat ...



Yes! I remembered this and perhaps this is the reason why I am NOT as sad as I would be..

I'm not going to go out of my way to rough up my jacket, but I think I'm going to resign to the fact that any additional signs of normal wear and tear will give additional character and patina to the jacket =)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

juicy couture jen said:


> My pleasure! I'm glad you found something you like! Saw your jacket pics earlier and you look fab!
> 
> Thanks! I hope I don't regret it and that the fit is okay!
> 
> Congrats CEC! You look amazing in your modeling pictures and your reviews/advice are so helpful and informative!
> 
> For the NAP jacket, I didn't get a hanger or dust bag. Just a NAP box with tissue and a ribbon.



Thanks juicy couture jen! 



tonkamama said:


> You look great as always!!
> 
> No I did not get a hanger from NAP, and no garment bag either... just a larger white NAP dust bag.
> 
> For some strange reasons, Neiman Marcus SA told me that their Texas office (NM's warehouse) took down all the tags off their 2011 SS ...  and I did not get the tags either on the one purchased from Barneys NY (black with wings), it was also from 2011 SS.  My conclusion is...  someone took them off due to return / transfer between stores & trying on few times and damaged the tags etc. etc ...
> 
> I asked for the tags cus IMO the TAGS are like a " birth certificate" (LOL), I kept all my handbags tags & receipts too....but my NM & BNY SA couldn't find the tags...
> 
> I did get the tags from NAP & my shearling jacket bought from Nordstrom, both from 2011 FW...



hehe Thanks Tonka! I'm like you too - I keep all my tags cuz I think it's part of the purchase! So it basically sounds that the product itself includes original tags and hangers, just that the department boutiques remove them to hang their own tags (possibly to eliminate confusion with the SKU numbers), or like you said, they're lost during transport, wear, or returns. 
I'm going to contact the boutique again and try to see if they can redeem me anything or steal from another jacket's tags LOL 



Lae said:


> Soo... the NAP international secret sale started today... and they don't have a single RO item in it! Nothing, nada! So much for saving up for a jacket with wings. Boohoo...
> 
> On a different note: my outnet clearance sale order arrived! They emailed me a couple of days ago to cancel two of my ordered items, including the short slashed cardi. I'm definitely keeping the long slashed cardi, but haven't made up my mind yet about the rest.
> 
> Would you keep a silver sleeveless biker jacket in the very drapey flexible leather which you can't zip up because it's smaller than your regular size? I would never consider it for a full-priced or 30% off item, but this was extremely ridiculously cheap in RO terms, so I decided to try it. Now the question is: does the low price compensate for not being able to zip it up?



I think it depends on how much you LOVE it! It seems like you're having doubts, for anything that you're not 100% sure of, don't keep it (or at least that's my own rule lol). Not to mention that it doesn't fit you well, so that's another reason for returning it. Money should not be the main deciding factor imo. There are lots of good things on sale, but it doesn't mean we should buy all of them right?


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe Thanks Tonka! I'm like you too - I keep all my tags cuz I think it's part of the purchase! So it basically sounds that the product itself includes original tags and hangers, just that the department boutiques remove them to hang their own tags (possibly to eliminate confusion with the SKU numbers), or like you said, they're lost during transport, wear, or returns.
> I'm going to contact the boutique again and try to see if they can redeem me anything or steal from another jacket's tags LOL



I am sure your SA is willing to give you a tag off another garment as some customers do not really care for "those things" as we do ...LOL...


----------



## tonkamama

ling0882434 said:


> does anyone know neiman carry RO instore? if they do, which ones? Thanks!


Yes NM carries RO in store but not all stores tho...  only SF location has them the entire CA, you can give them a call.  Last time I checked, they have limited stocks.  Make sure you ask for the tags...  cus they may take them off FYI...  

BTW...  I saw a Dark Dust shearling in your size at Nordstrom (couple days ago)...  if you are interested in that color, you can contact them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> I am sure your SA is willing to give you a tag off another garment as some customers do not really care for "those things" as we do ...LOL...



lol we're obsessive, in the most fabulous way of course


----------



## chloe speaks

juicy couture jen said:


> My pleasure! I'm glad you found something you like! Saw your jacket pics earlier and you look fab!


thanks *jen*!



Lae said:


> Thanks for the input! It was 85%, actually haha... that's why I couldn't resist trying. I wear a lot of black and grey, so the color would not be hard to combine. Gold or bronze would be another story...


LOL, you are absolutely right *Lae*. For a true opinion, please post pics! It's too funny though, if we were on the Louboutin board, all the ladies would just tell you to get a shoe stretcher...it's leather, it will S-T-R-E-T-C-H



tonkamama said:


> I am sure your SA is willing to give you a tag off another garment as some customers do not really care for "those things" as we do ...LOL...


ITA!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe Thanks Tonka! I'm like you too - I keep all my tags cuz I think it's part of the purchase! So it basically sounds that the product itself includes original tags and hangers, just that the department boutiques remove them to hang their own tags (possibly to eliminate confusion with the SKU numbers), or like you said, they're lost during transport, wear, or returns.
> I'm going to contact the boutique again and try to see if they can redeem me anything or steal from another jacket's tags LOL


Me too! If you're going to be buying from an authorized retailer, get all the supporting documentation. if you ever need to make money immediately, hey, it can't hurt it's resale value! I think at these prices they are like pedigree horses or something...they should come with papers. Even if I buy something off evilBay, if it's in it's originals shoebox, or has all the hangtags, I'm way more into the purchase! (or am I obsessive ) LOL, it's all good.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> Me too! If you're going to be buying from an authorized retailer, get all the supporting documentation. if you ever need to make money immediately, hey, it can't hurt it's resale value! I think at these prices they are like pedigree horses or something...they should come with papers. Even if I buy something off evilBay, if it's in it's originals shoebox, or has all the hangtags, I'm way more into the purchase! (or am I obsessive ) LOL, it's all good.



That's how I think too - resale value is definitely better!


----------



## jenskar

Can report that items from Luisaviaroma arrived super fast, lovely packaging (like getting a present), all tags attached.  
Then -- was in NY on Thursday and Barney's had just done their newest mark downs -- was able to try the georgette top on in 2 sizes but all a bit snug under the arms so broke down and ordered off NAP.  They did not have much but prices were sick -- 60% off.


----------



## Lae

First of all, a belated thank you to *CEC.LV4eva* for the maintenance advice! I'll see if I can get my hands on some Meltonian here in Europe. I couldn't find the video on your blog btw?

*Mundodabolsa, CEC.LV4eva and cloe speaks*: thank you all for your input! You have all made very valid points, so in reality I'm no closer to making up my mind haha. Initially, I intended to wait until the NAP secret sale to decide, but since that didn't include the mod squad jacket I have to wait until the official sale starts. I'm gonna wait and see what pops up there and how the discounts are. Luckily, thanks to extended returns for the holidays I can wait that long to decide. The truth is, I would wear something with sleeves more than this one, but on the other hand even at half off a jacket with sleeves costs 4 times as much as this one... At this point in my life that is something I cannot ignore, especially since I already have one with sleeves.  
And *chloe speaks*, loved your Louboutin comment! LOL

I wholeheartedly agree with the tag discussion! I keep all of my designer tags. Unfortunately, they're not always there... When buying in-store they often cut them off and throw them away upon checkout without even asking you first. When it comes to online purchases LVR was the only store that sent me a RO hanger, but there was no dust bag. What does an RO dust bag even look like? They once had a rack full of furs in huge thick grey covers in the Paris store, but that seems like overkill for the leather jackets, no?

And finally... this is long overdue, but below you'll find a couple of pics. There's the silver biker, which amazingly I can zip up until right below my non-existing boobs?! 
Then of course, the one that started it all - my baby! And last, but not least (next post) one of the two winter coats.


----------



## Lae

Winter coat pics! Please excuse the bad quality... I'm not used to making pics of myself and had no one around to do it for me.


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, I can't believe I have only just found this thread!  I've just read through the whole thing, you all look amazing in your RO jackets!

I've been obsessed with RO for a few years now.  I feel like he makes things just for me, I love pretty much everything!  In terms of clothes I mostly have Lilies (and haven't had any problems with quality), I probably have about 15-20 tops, 2 dresses and one skirt.  I've also got two leather jackets, the DNA Dust one from last year and about a month ago I got the Dark Dust shearling without wings.  Next on the list is the black blistered leather button up longer length style.  I love the RO fine knit cashmere sweaters but find them a bit too fine and see through so haven't gone for one yet.  Oh and I've also got a pair of RO sandals, the ones from last summer that are grey and basically just one thin strap of leather that runs from your toe around the back of your ankle.  Love them.

When I got my first jacket last year I asked the SA about protecting the leather and they told me not to....  I protect everything usually, so I sprayed it anyways.  I didn't think it had made much difference but then I noticed that this year when I started wearing it again rain spots were staying on it, so I guess the spray did help.  I have found that whenever I have got any spotting on it I take a damp facecloth and just wipe over the leather and when it dries the marks are gone.  I've also successfully removed any makeup from the collar this way.  Also there have been questions about how you clean the wool under the arms - what I do is turn the jacket inside out, spray the wool with Febreeze (or similar) then dry it with a hair dryer and then hang it out to dry completely.  That freshens it up.  I also sprayed my shearling with rain protectant.  

My DNA Dust needs a little TLC at the moment, the leather is starting to look a little dry in places, so I've got some cream conditioner I'm going to use on it soon.  Overall the leather has darkened and patinated a little, it has also stretched out a little.  I'm a 38IT in RO clothes, but in the jackets I have I am a 40.  I could get into a 38 but then couldn't wear sweaters underneath.  I didn't find the shearling jacket came up any smaller in size, I was still a 40.  I'm short at 5'2" and have a big bust for my size but I don't have a problem with fit because of that.

Here is a pic I took when I first got my jacket last year.  I don't have any pics of the shearling one yet, will post one soon.

I just realised I am actually wearing one of my first RO tops in that pic, the pale grey which is sleeveless with draping around the neck.  One of my favourites.

Look forward to sharing my RO obsession with you guys!


----------



## debi.n

Here are a couple of old pics I found of some RO stuff when it first arrived.  Sorry the quality isn't great.

I also have this top in black.






I also have this one in a pearly pale blue and longer length.






Can you believe I have never worn this dress, I have had it for almost 2 years.  The weather is never warm at night here and this dress doesn't suit a cardigan or cover up so I have never had the opportunity to wear it.











Here is another outfit with a Lilies top - Anglomania skirt and CLs.


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> Winter coat pics! Please excuse the bad quality... I'm not used to making pics of myself and had no one around to do it for me.



Ahhh I love this coat!  So cool to actually see it on someone!


----------



## tonkamama

*Lae ~* thanks for sharing the photos ...  love them all on you!!  I esp love the vest!  RO is meant for you!!!  



Lae said:


> First of all, a belated thank you to *CEC.LV4eva* for the maintenance advice! I'll see if I can get my hands on some Meltonian here in Europe. I couldn't find the video on your blog btw?
> 
> *Mundodabolsa, CEC.LV4eva and cloe speaks*: thank you all for your input! You have all made very valid points, so in reality I'm no closer to making up my mind haha. Initially, I intended to wait until the NAP secret sale to decide, but since that didn't include the mod squad jacket I have to wait until the official sale starts. I'm gonna wait and see what pops up there and how the discounts are. Luckily, thanks to extended returns for the holidays I can wait that long to decide. The truth is, I would wear something with sleeves more than this one, but on the other hand even at half off a jacket with sleeves costs 4 times as much as this one... At this point in my life that is something I cannot ignore, especially since I already have one with sleeves.
> And *chloe speaks*, loved your Louboutin comment! LOL
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with the tag discussion! I keep all of my designer tags. Unfortunately, they're not always there... When buying in-store they often cut them off and throw them away upon checkout without even asking you first. When it comes to online purchases LVR was the only store that sent me a RO hanger, but there was no dust bag. What does an RO dust bag even look like? They once had a rack full of furs in huge thick grey covers in the Paris store, but that seems like overkill for the leather jackets, no?
> 
> And finally... this is long overdue, but below you'll find a couple of pics. There's the silver biker, which amazingly I can zip up until right below my non-existing boobs?!
> Then of course, the one that started it all - my baby! And last, but not least (next post) one of the two winter coats.



*debi.n ~* Welcome to the thread!!  You look just FAB!!  So envy at all your RO collections!!  



debi.n said:


> Hi guys, I can't believe I have only just found this thread!  I've just read through the whole thing, you all look amazing in your RO jackets!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lae said:


> First of all, a belated thank you to *CEC.LV4eva* for the maintenance advice! I'll see if I can get my hands on some Meltonian here in Europe. I couldn't find the video on your blog btw?
> 
> *Mundodabolsa, CEC.LV4eva and cloe speaks*: thank you all for your input! You have all made very valid points, so in reality I'm no closer to making up my mind haha. Initially, I intended to wait until the NAP secret sale to decide, but since that didn't include the mod squad jacket I have to wait until the official sale starts. I'm gonna wait and see what pops up there and how the discounts are. Luckily, thanks to extended returns for the holidays I can wait that long to decide. The truth is, I would wear something with sleeves more than this one, but on the other hand even at half off a jacket with sleeves costs 4 times as much as this one... At this point in my life that is something I cannot ignore, especially since I already have one with sleeves.
> And *chloe speaks*, loved your Louboutin comment! LOL
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with the tag discussion! I keep all of my designer tags. Unfortunately, they're not always there... When buying in-store they often cut them off and throw them away upon checkout without even asking you first. When it comes to online purchases LVR was the only store that sent me a RO hanger, but there was no dust bag. What does an RO dust bag even look like? They once had a rack full of furs in huge thick grey covers in the Paris store, but that seems like overkill for the leather jackets, no?
> 
> And finally... this is long overdue, but below you'll find a couple of pics. There's the silver biker, which amazingly I can zip up until right below my non-existing boobs?!
> Then of course, the one that started it all - my baby! And last, but not least (next post) one of the two winter coats.



You're welcome Lae!!! And congrats for all your purchases recently! I love the black leather jacket on you! The wool one is very original, you must get a lot of compliments on the collar! 

No, I don't have videos up yet, i just mentioned how to use Meltonian in my blog under the Chanel section. The videos I can't figure out how to post them up here on tPF. So I think I'm just going to forget about them. 

As for the garment bag, I think everyone is referring to the one I got from NAP. It's not the original designer's garment bag, just by NAP. See my previous pictures for details. 





debi.n said:


> Hi guys, I can't believe I have only just found this thread!  I've just read through the whole thing, you all look amazing in your RO jackets!
> 
> I've been obsessed with RO for a few years now.  I feel like he makes things just for me, I love pretty much everything!  In terms of clothes I mostly have Lilies (and haven't had any problems with quality), I probably have about 15-20 tops, 2 dresses and one skirt.  I've also got two leather jackets, the DNA Dust one from last year and about a month ago I got the Dark Dust shearling without wings.  Next on the list is the black blistered leather button up longer length style.  I love the RO fine knit cashmere sweaters but find them a bit too fine and see through so haven't gone for one yet.  Oh and I've also got a pair of RO sandals, the ones from last summer that are grey and basically just one thin strap of leather that runs from your toe around the back of your ankle.  Love them.
> 
> When I got my first jacket last year I asked the SA about protecting the leather and they told me not to....  I protect everything usually, so I sprayed it anyways.  I didn't think it had made much difference but then I noticed that this year when I started wearing it again rain spots were staying on it, so I guess the spray did help.  I have found that whenever I have got any spotting on it I take a damp facecloth and just wipe over the leather and when it dries the marks are gone.  I've also successfully removed any makeup from the collar this way.  Also there have been questions about how you clean the wool under the arms - what I do is turn the jacket inside out, spray the wool with Febreeze (or similar) then dry it with a hair dryer and then hang it out to dry completely.  That freshens it up.  I also sprayed my shearling with rain protectant.
> 
> My DNA Dust needs a little TLC at the moment, the leather is starting to look a little dry in places, so I've got some cream conditioner I'm going to use on it soon.  Overall the leather has darkened and patinated a little, it has also stretched out a little.  I'm a 38IT in RO clothes, but in the jackets I have I am a 40.  I could get into a 38 but then couldn't wear sweaters underneath.  I didn't find the shearling jacket came up any smaller in size, I was still a 40.  I'm short at 5'2" and have a big bust for my size but I don't have a problem with fit because of that.
> 
> Here is a pic I took when I first got my jacket last year.  I don't have any pics of the shearling one yet, will post one soon.
> 
> I just realised I am actually wearing one of my first RO tops in that pic, the pale grey which is sleeveless with draping around the neck.  One of my favourites.
> 
> Look forward to sharing my RO obsession with you guys!



YAYYYYY Debi!!! I love all your stufffffff!   

You're just GORGEOUS! wow... your complexion, hair, and did you say you're 5'2?!?!? You don't look like it to me... lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I didn't have time to take "official" pix for my reveal until today, so here we go with lots of pix again lol. Maestro (my cat) would like to introduce: 

*Rick Owens FW11 Limo Collection Giacca Montone Shearling with Waist-Tie
*










The jacket is HUGE and quite a handful to get on. The collar is massive, nearly engulfing my head lol, as shown previously if I don't tie up the weird asymmetrical button.






The leather is EXQUISITE! I've never felt anything like this before!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Some modeling pix:











I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by Three Dots which I got on sale for 40$ lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's amazing skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me  Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts. 






Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!! 






Ok, last outfit with a more casual feel. I got these new Topshop Miffin boots and they're AMAZINNNNGG for only 70$! All leather, sole with good rubber tracking, lined in fleece, made in Italy, and they're soooo comfy!!! I love them!


----------



## juneping

*cec* - looking great!! love the jacket on you!!
and i also love the nosy kitty....


----------



## mavsun

oh my, *CEC.LV4eva*, *debi.n*, *Lae*, you ladies look hot hot hot.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mavsun said:


> oh my, *CEC.LV4eva*, *debi.n*, *Lae*, you ladies look hot hot hot.





juneping said:


> *cec* - looking great!! love the jacket on you!!
> and i also love the nosy kitty....



Thank you ladies


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Lae, I love all of your pieces! It looks like you have the full-grain lamb jacket? Do you love that finish? As much as I love the super soft blistered drapey lamb, I love the full-grain lamb too.  A really lovely mix of structure & drape.  And I love the texture it smells like heaven!

The silver biker is great, isn't it? Such a soft, lovely leather! I have it in the long sleeve jacket and I really love it.




			
				Lae said:
			
		

> First of all, a belated thank you to CEC.LV4eva for the maintenance advice! I'll see if I can get my hands on some Meltonian here in Europe. I couldn't find the video on your blog btw?
> 
> Mundodabolsa, CEC.LV4eva and cloe speaks: thank you all for your input! You have all made very valid points, so in reality I'm no closer to making up my mind haha. Initially, I intended to wait until the NAP secret sale to decide, but since that didn't include the mod squad jacket I have to wait until the official sale starts. I'm gonna wait and see what pops up there and how the discounts are. Luckily, thanks to extended returns for the holidays I can wait that long to decide. The truth is, I would wear something with sleeves more than this one, but on the other hand even at half off a jacket with sleeves costs 4 times as much as this one... At this point in my life that is something I cannot ignore, especially since I already have one with sleeves.
> And chloe speaks, loved your Louboutin comment! LOL
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with the tag discussion! I keep all of my designer tags. Unfortunately, they're not always there... When buying in-store they often cut them off and throw them away upon checkout without even asking you first. When it comes to online purchases LVR was the only store that sent me a RO hanger, but there was no dust bag. What does an RO dust bag even look like? They once had a rack full of furs in huge thick grey covers in the Paris store, but that seems like overkill for the leather jackets, no?
> 
> And finally... this is long overdue, but below you'll find a couple of pics. There's the silver biker, which amazingly I can zip up until right below my non-existing boobs?!
> Then of course, the one that started it all - my baby! And last, but not least (next post) one of the two winter coats.


----------



## Mia Bella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some modeling pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by Three Dots which I got on sale for 40$ lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's amazing skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me  Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts.



You look marvelous and this outfit is so elegant!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Holy gorgeousness, Batman!! 




			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Some modeling pix:
> 
> I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by Three Dots which I got on sale for 40$ lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's amazing skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me  Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts.
> 
> Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!
> 
> Ok, last outfit with a more casual feel. I got these new Topshop Miffin boots and they're AMAZINNNNGG for only 70$! All leather, sole with good rubber tracking, lined in fleece, made in Italy, and they're soooo comfy!!! I love them!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

debi.n said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of old pics I found of some RO stuff when it first arrived.  Sorry the quality isn't great.
> 
> I also have this top in black.
> 
> I also have this one in a pearly pale blue and longer length.
> 
> Can you believe I have never worn this dress, I have had it for almost 2 years.  The weather is never warm at night here and this dress doesn't suit a cardigan or cover up so I have never had the opportunity to wear it.
> 
> Here is another outfit with a Lilies top - Anglomania skirt and CLs.



You are BEAUTIFUL! You have some really lovely pieces.  So glad you've joined the thread!


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> *debi.n ~* Welcome to the thread!! You look just FAB!! So envy at all your RO collections!!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> YAYYYYY Debi!!! I love all your stufffffff!
> 
> You're just GORGEOUS! wow... your complexion, hair, and did you say you're 5'2?!?!? You don't look like it to me... lol





mavsun said:


> oh my, *CEC.LV4eva*, *debi.n*, *Lae*, you ladies look hot hot hot.


 


bulletproofsoul said:


> You are BEAUTIFUL! You have some really lovely pieces. So glad you've joined the thread!


 
Thank you guys! You are all very sweet!


----------



## debi.n

Have you guys seen this yet?

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...ListOfProd&season=actual&gender=women&des=250


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some modeling pix:
> 
> I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by Three Dots which I got on sale for 40$ lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's amazing skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me  Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts.
> 
> Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!
> 
> Ok, last outfit with a more casual feel. I got these new Topshop Miffin boots and they're AMAZINNNNGG for only 70$! All leather, sole with good rubber tracking, lined in fleece, made in Italy, and they're soooo comfy!!! I love them!


 
This jacket is stunning on you, I love it! It fits you perfectly! I love the massive collar. And it looks great dressy or casual. Beautiful.

Also love your kitty


----------



## debi.n

A few more SS12 bits...

http://www.lindestore.com/eng/designer/rick_owens/newSeason


----------



## am2022

just lovely... thanks for all the mod pics...
please keep them coming!!!




debi.n said:


> Here are a couple of old pics I found of some RO stuff when it first arrived. Sorry the quality isn't great.
> 
> I also have this top in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this one in a pearly pale blue and longer length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I have never worn this dress, I have had it for almost 2 years. The weather is never warm at night here and this dress doesn't suit a cardigan or cover up so I have never had the opportunity to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another outfit with a Lilies top - Anglomania skirt and CLs.


----------



## am2022

Smashing!!!

I need a shearling... have returned at least 4 different shearlings from different brands...

this seems something that might work!!!

what size is this Cec and whats the fit compared to the regular motorcycle?  






CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some modeling pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by Three Dots which I got on sale for 40$ lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's amazing skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me  Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, last outfit with a more casual feel. I got these new Topshop Miffin boots and they're AMAZINNNNGG for only 70$! All leather, sole with good rubber tracking, lined in fleece, made in Italy, and they're soooo comfy!!! I love them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mia Bella said:


> You look marvelous and this outfit is so elegant!



Thanks *Mia*! I love all your skirts, I remember you posting a black skirt somewhere in the wardrobe subforum and I couldn't get it out of my mind! I think I finally got a similar looking one compared to yours 



bulletproofsoul said:


> Holy gorgeousness, Batman!!



hehe, thank you *bulletproofsoul*! 



debi.n said:


> This jacket is stunning on you, I love it! It fits you perfectly! I love the massive collar. And it looks great dressy or casual. Beautiful.
> 
> Also love your kitty



Thanks *Debi*! the kitty is very naughty... Whenever I'm taking pix on the balcony, he's getting into trouble somewhere! Once he jumped down the balcony onto the floor below! 



amacasa said:


> Smashing!!!
> 
> I need a shearling... have returned at least 4 different shearlings from different brands...
> 
> this seems something that might work!!!
> 
> what size is this Cec and whats the fit compared to the regular motorcycle?



lol thanks *amacasa*! Yes, you need this shearling jacket! lol 
I normally take a 40 but for this one I went down a size to 38. Not because it's bigger, but because the style is MASSIVE if that makes sense... There's a lot of material which I thought might overwhelm my frame since I'm small (5'2). The shoulder area is a *bit* tighter than my usual 40s, but honestly, it's about the same. I don't recommend wearing long/mid-length sleeves with this jacket cuz you'll get SOOOO HOOOOTT! So just a simple tank or tee underneath would be sufficient in keeping you warm. 

The only downsides are that there are no pockets and no buttons to close the front (just the waist tie).

*Mundodabolsa* and I actually figured out that the one on NAP that's on sale right now is a different version (from FW10's Gleam collection which I think is odd because I don't recall this style last year!?!??! Anyone else remember???). The style has more pleats and material on the bottom which makes the jacket flare out (good if you want to enhance your booties LOL) and it has POCKETS!!!

The one on Neimans right now is the same version as mine, but it's not on sale


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> Have you guys seen this yet?
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...ListOfProd&season=actual&gender=women&des=250



The link doesn't work or the item is sold out???

I did take a look at the new RO jackets for SS12 and I love the watersnake biker jacket!!!  Won't ever buy it since it's so impractical lol but it's just so gorgeous!!!


----------



## am2022

Cec. thanks for the help on the sizing...

just a little favor... whats the length at the back of the jacket from the neck down to the longest part?

and how tall are you?  its just that i have full length coats and want something between a full coat and a moto jacket!

thanks again.... 




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks *Mia*! I love all your skirts, I remember you posting a black skirt somewhere in the wardrobe subforum and I couldn't get it out of my mind! I think I finally got a similar looking one compared to yours
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, thank you *bulletproofsoul*!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Debi*! the kitty is very naughty... Whenever I'm taking pix on the balcony, he's getting into trouble somewhere! Once he jumped down the balcony onto the floor below!
> 
> 
> 
> lol thanks *amacasa*! Yes, you need this shearling jacket! lol
> I normally take a 40 but for this one I went down a size to 38. Not because it's bigger, but because the style is MASSIVE if that makes sense... There's a lot of material which I thought might overwhelm my frame since I'm small (5'2). The shoulder area is a *bit* tighter than my usual 40s, but honestly, it's about the same. I don't recommend wearing long/mid-length sleeves with this jacket cuz you'll get SOOOO HOOOOTT! So just a simple tank or tee underneath would be sufficient in keeping you warm.
> 
> The only downsides are that there are no pockets and no buttons to close the front (just the waist tie).
> 
> *Mundodabolsa* and I actually figured out that the one on NAP that's on sale right now is a different version (from FW10's Gleam collection which I think is odd because I don't recall this style last year!?!??! Anyone else remember???). The style has more pleats and material on the bottom which makes the jacket flare out (good if you want to enhance your booties LOL) and it has POCKETS!!!
> 
> The one on Neimans right now is the same version as mine, but it's not on sale


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The link doesn't work or the item is sold out???
> 
> I did take a look at the new RO jackets for SS12 and I love the watersnake biker jacket!!!  Won't ever buy it since it's so impractical lol but it's just so gorgeous!!!



Oh no sorry about that, I took the link from the LVR RO SS12 page.  Wonder what happened. Just a few new things to look at. Glad you found it anyways. Also had a look at the snake... very nice...


----------



## mundodabolsa

barneys.com also has a bunch of new spring stuff up for pre-order.  I want the drawstring blouse/top bad... here's hoping it's going to make it to sale!! 

this thread has been such an embarrassment of riches lately, thank you sooo much everyone for the beautiful pictures!!  

* CEC.LV4eva * you look insanely good in that jacket, you know my jealously runs deep.  and it's like you read my mind about the skirt because I was just looking at runway pictures yesterday thinking I needed a long black skirt....

* lae *, I love that wool jacket.  I have that same style in a bi-material version (the top half and sleeves are a stiff smooth leather and the bottom is wool).  it's the jacket that I mentioned previously that fits so much tighter than all my others, mainly because that horizontal seam where the zipper starts hits right at the widest part of my ribcage.  do you feel like the all wool version is also smaller cut? this is also the style of jacket that I mentioned that hilary swank wears in new year's eve, but hers is a grey version.  the other funny thing about this jacket is that in the runway pics it looks like a mini-skirt on the models, and on me it's almost to my knees 

* amacasa*, yes, be careful because there are two versions of this jacket out there.  it took like 50 pm's and a bunch of pictures back and forth with drawings on them for us to figure that out, I was really determined.


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some modeling pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by Three Dots which I got on sale for 40$ lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's amazing skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me  Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, last outfit with a more casual feel. I got these new Topshop Miffin boots and they're AMAZINNNNGG for only 70$! All leather, sole with good rubber tracking, lined in fleece, made in Italy, and they're soooo comfy!!! I love them!


*CEC.LV4eva ~* you look FAB as always in your new RO shearling!!  Thanks for pointing out the difference from the NAP one.  I also prefer the one you've gotten...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amacasa said:


> Cec. thanks for the help on the sizing...
> 
> just a little favor... whats the length at the back of the jacket from the neck down to the longest part?
> 
> and how tall are you?  its just that i have full length coats and want something between a full coat and a moto jacket!
> 
> thanks again....



From the neck seam down to the hem, it's 24 inches on my size 38 jacket.

The waist seam to the bottom hem of the jacket is 10 inches. So the body of the jacket is 24 - 10 = 14 inches.

I'm 5'2 :shame:

Ama, you NEED to get it!!! *starts chanting* Get it! Get it! Get it!!!!! :rockettes:


----------



## Lae

You are all too kind! Especially with those botched mod pics I put up... 

*debi.n* Welcome to the thread! It sounds like your collection is quite similar to mine, both in composition (a mix) and size haha! I actually have that top in the third pic in dark shadow and love it! Like you, I've never had issues with the quality, although I'll gladly admit that I would not pay full price for any of the jerseys. And thank you for the compliment on the coat . You look great in your items! Somehow your haircut adds just a little more edge to the jacket in particular! Love it. 

*tonkamama* Thank you! It's amazing to get this kind of feedback with such crappy limited view pics... But so you vote for keeping the silver vest then, huh? Is it not too bothersome that it's actually too small? 

*CEC.LV4eva* Thanks to you, too for the kind words! And honestly, the only compliments I get on my RO clothes tend to be when I'm visiting the fashion capitals of the world... Over here, I'm surrounded by loads of men in their early twenties who couldn't care less about fashion. Even the gay ones here don't care! And 80% of the few women we do have need serious help in the style department... The only comments I ever got on my Alexander Wang Sigrid boots with the capped heel (see pic below) were about how weird they are. Guess that's engineering for ya. The good news is that none of them realize what it all costs! 
Is youtube an option for the videos?
Also, you look amazing in your new shearling! And that long black skirt really does have a very RO feeling to it. I'll be on the lookout for one of those . 

*mavsun* Thank you for your nice comment!

*bulletproofsoul* Thanks to you, too! I'm actually not sure if my black biker is full-grain. I always thought it was the washed leather, but clearly I don't know the difference between those two. In any case, I'm very very happy with this leather. Especially now that I have the silver biker next to it to compare I noticed how much thicker and stiffer the black one is, which is far more suitable for the climate here. The differences in texture between the panels are also great. And the smell... oh the smell! I can remember that was the first thing I noticed when I opened that LVR box . The silver one didn't quite have that effect, in fact I was surprised to see that it's this thin. But you wouldn't wear a sleeveless jacket when it's cold anyway, so it doesn't matter for this one. 

*mundodabolsa* Thanks for your lovely words! You're right about the tight fit, it always takes a while longer to get it to sit right than any other coat. The narrowest point is a bit too high for me also, like an inch or two higher than the narrowest part of my ribs. But I love love love it so much and got such a great deal on it (is anyone even surprised anymore? ) that I could live with not wearing bulky sweaters underneath. That's what the long wool biker is good for. Although the cut above the waist is the same as yours, mine is actually the very long one that goes way below your knees - nowhere near a mini-skirt . 

And finally, I cropped a few pics to get a better view of the leather jacket, as well as a long dust jersey top (with a twist around one shoulder and the back, but you obviously can't see that underneath the jacket) and my huge leather bucket bag! The smell of this last one is just aahhh... you could just stick your head in and inhale!

Edit: oh and ignore the messed up hair - it's windy up there!


----------



## mundodabolsa

^* lae * I have those boots in the ankle-length version, and people also comment on them, that they're kind of weird, without fail every time I wear them. 

(it's not surprising to me that we both own those shoes, seems to be we have the same taste/style)

that bag looks scrumptious.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> Oh no sorry about that, I took the link from the LVR RO SS12 page.  Wonder what happened. Just a few new things to look at. Glad you found it anyways. Also had a look at the snake... very nice...



Was there one that you were looking at specifically?
Hmm... I wonder how the hoodie jacket is... 



tonkamama said:


> *CEC.LV4eva ~* you look FAB as always in your new RO shearling!!  Thanks for pointing out the difference from the NAP one.  I also prefer the one you've gotten...



Hehe, thanks Tonka! but I'm still upset by the lack of pockets! It's just not possible for RO to make a jacket without big, deep pockets!!! 



mundodabolsa said:


> barneys.com also has a bunch of new spring stuff up for pre-order.  I want the drawstring blouse/top bad... here's hoping it's going to make it to sale!!
> 
> this thread has been such an embarrassment of riches lately, thank you sooo much everyone for the beautiful pictures!!
> 
> * CEC.LV4eva * you look insanely good in that jacket, you know my jealously runs deep.  and it's like you read my mind about the skirt because I was just looking at runway pictures yesterday thinking I needed a long black skirt....
> 
> * amacasa*, yes, be careful because there are two versions of this jacket out there.  it took like *50 pm's and a bunch of pictures back and forth with drawings on them for us to figure that out,* I was really determined.



:lolots::lolots: Yes!!! 50 PMS!!! I was really confused too and I was pretty sure they were the same jacket until Mundo had this EPIPHANY with the pockets 

And thanks Mundo for the compliments, you look great in yours too and you know how I envy your pockets!!! btw, I finally made my bed today, so here are the pix I promised you of the jacket laid out flat, inside and out:

Holly molly... the jacket is MASSIVE if I haven't said this for the 100th time yet, and it took up 50-60% of my queen size bed!!! lol






I still can't believe the genius rectangle design.
Does the jacket look like a shark??? The waist ties make me think of a shark's fins?!?! lol 

Close-up pic of the asymmetrical button, for which I still need to call RO's customer service just in case I didn't get it right or if there's some other ingenious creativity to this thing





Inside:


----------



## mundodabolsa

^those are awesome pics, thanks!!  the cut is totally cool-looking like that, you're right that it is shark-like. 

I'm not in my apartment tonight but soon I'll take the same pics so people can see how the jackets are different structurally.  the ones I already took just look messy compared to yours so I refuse to post them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> ^those are awesome pics, thanks!!  the cut is totally cool-looking like that, you're right that it is shark-like.
> 
> I'm not in my apartment tonight but soon I'll take the same pics so people can see how the jackets are different structurally.  the ones I already took just look messy compared to yours so I refuse to post them



lol they're not messy at all! but we'll wait for your pix anyhow lol

See!! I'm glad you think it's shark-like too!!! I thought I was going crazy haha 

Hey it also looks like some deranged sad face from the inside 
sleeves - eyes
Waist part - downward smile




Lae said:


> You are all too kind! Especially with those botched mod pics I put up...
> 
> *debi.n* Welcome to the thread! It sounds like your collection is quite similar to mine, both in composition (a mix) and size haha! I actually have that top in the third pic in dark shadow and love it! Like you, I've never had issues with the quality, although I'll gladly admit that I would not pay full price for any of the jerseys. And thank you for the compliment on the coat . You look great in your items! Somehow your haircut adds just a little more edge to the jacket in particular! Love it.
> 
> *tonkamama* Thank you! It's amazing to get this kind of feedback with such crappy limited view pics... But so you vote for keeping the silver vest then, huh? Is it not too bothersome that it's actually too small?
> 
> *CEC.LV4eva* Thanks to you, too for the kind words! And honestly, the only compliments I get on my RO clothes tend to be when I'm visiting the fashion capitals of the world... Over here, I'm surrounded by loads of men in their early twenties who couldn't care less about fashion. Even the gay ones here don't care! And 80% of the few women we do have need serious help in the style department... The only comments I ever got on my Alexander Wang Sigrid boots with the capped heel (see pic below) were about how weird they are. Guess that's engineering for ya. The good news is that none of them realize what it all costs!
> Is youtube an option for the videos?
> Also, you look amazing in your new shearling! And that long black skirt really does have a very RO feeling to it. I'll be on the lookout for one of those .
> 
> *mavsun* Thank you for your nice comment!
> 
> *bulletproofsoul* Thanks to you, too! I'm actually not sure if my black biker is full-grain. I always thought it was the washed leather, but clearly I don't know the difference between those two. In any case, I'm very very happy with this leather. Especially now that I have the silver biker next to it to compare I noticed how much thicker and stiffer the black one is, which is far more suitable for the climate here. The differences in texture between the panels are also great. And the smell... oh the smell! I can remember that was the first thing I noticed when I opened that LVR box . The silver one didn't quite have that effect, in fact I was surprised to see that it's this thin. But you wouldn't wear a sleeveless jacket when it's cold anyway, so it doesn't matter for this one.
> 
> *mundodabolsa* Thanks for your lovely words! You're right about the tight fit, it always takes a while longer to get it to sit right than any other coat. The narrowest point is a bit too high for me also, like an inch or two higher than the narrowest part of my ribs. But I love love love it so much and got such a great deal on it (is anyone even surprised anymore? ) that I could live with not wearing bulky sweaters underneath. That's what the long wool biker is good for. Although the cut above the waist is the same as yours, mine is actually the very long one that goes way below your knees - nowhere near a mini-skirt .
> 
> And finally, I cropped a few pics to get a better view of the leather jacket, as well as a long dust jersey top (with a twist around one shoulder and the back, but you obviously can't see that underneath the jacket) and my huge leather bucket bag! The smell of this last one is just aahhh... you could just stick your head in and inhale!
> 
> Edit: oh and ignore the messed up hair - it's windy up there!



Ooohh! I really wanted to get those AW boots back then but they were sold out in my size! I'm jealous again LOL  And don't worry about people saying how they're "weird", they're just jealous too  Btw, those are some FABULOUS pictures! I especially love the last pic where it really focuses on you/the jacket lol The flash really brings out how luxe the leather is!
I dunno anything about youtube. How does that work? Do you need to sign up for an account? What's the max load-up size?


----------



## am2022

Cec, you are the greatest enabler!!!

Just curious, so which one have the pockets for this shearling, tie waist jacket?

The NAP VERSION or the LUISVIAROMA version?

Do we have mod pics of the other shearling tie waist???  Whoever has it?  pretty please??



CEC.LV4eva said:


> From the neck seam down to the hem, it's 24 inches on my size 38 jacket.
> 
> The waist seam to the bottom hem of the jacket is 10 inches. So the body of the jacket is 24 - 10 = 14 inches.
> 
> I'm 5'2 :shame:
> 
> Ama, you NEED to get it!!! *starts chanting* Get it! Get it! Get it!!!!! :rockettes:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amacasa said:


> Cec, you are the greatest enabler!!!
> 
> Just curious, so which one have the pockets for this shearling, tie waist jacket?
> 
> The NAP VERSION or the LUISVIAROMA version?
> 
> Do we have mod pics of the other shearling tie waist???  Whoever has it?  pretty please??



haha thanks, I'll take that as a compliment! 

As far as I know, only NAP has the AW10 pocket version. All the others online now are AW11 no-pocket version lol. 

I think if we keep this up, the little bird is bound to reveal herself!


----------



## ling0882434

tonkamama said:


> Yes NM carries RO in store but not all stores tho...  only SF location has them the entire CA, you can give them a call.  Last time I checked, they have limited stocks.  Make sure you ask for the tags...  cus they may take them off FYI...
> 
> BTW...  I saw a Dark Dust shearling in your size at Nordstrom (couple days ago)...  if you are interested in that color, you can contact them.



too tempting!  i wish they bought black too...thanks for letting me know!


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> You are all too kind! Especially with those botched mod pics I put up...
> 
> *debi.n* Welcome to the thread! It sounds like your collection is quite similar to mine, both in composition (a mix) and size haha! I actually have that top in the third pic in dark shadow and love it! Like you, I've never had issues with the quality, although I'll gladly admit that I would not pay full price for any of the jerseys. And thank you for the compliment on the coat . You look great in your items! Somehow your haircut adds just a little more edge to the jacket in particular! Love it.



Thanks!  Which top do you mean, the off the shoulder one?  That was one of my first, I think I got that one on sale.  I've picked up a few tops on sale but when I really love something I just have to get it straight away, the idea that my size could sell out is too much to handle!!  And usually it is the 38s that go first, that is if you can even find them at all.  

I didn't actually get any clothes from the past season, besides the staples I already have (twist front long sleeve etc) there was only one top I REALLY wanted (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164830), and the fit was weird, like really rigid, the material just didn't have any give.  So it went back.  But there are lots of things I really LIKE, so this year I will be waiting for the sale (our sale in the UK hasn't started yet, we have to wait until Boxing Day).  Hopefully I can pick up a few things.  Also I've noticed that prices have gone up a fair bit this past season/year, so unless you really love something full price is getting a bit much.

Cool pics, love your outfit in it.  Wish I could stick my head in your bag.  haha


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Was there one that you were looking at specifically?
> Hmm... I wonder how the hoodie jacket is...



No nothing in particular, just showing that they have a few new things in, not too much yet, just a bit of a taster.  

Those pics of your jacket are funny, it is huge!!  But that is what makes it so amazing, that all that material can come together and with just the tie on the waist make a perfectly formed jacket.  I am also seeing a fish like creature.....


----------



## chloe speaks

*I've been gone for two days and there is sooooo much I've missed. Great Show and Tell everyone!*


Lae said:


> And finally... this is long overdue, but below you'll find a couple of pics. There's the silver biker, which amazingly I can zip up until right below my non-existing boobs?!
> Then of course, the one that started it all - my baby! And last, but not least (next post) one of the two winter coats.



thanks for sharing *Lae*! I love your 'not so basic' black and your coat. Beautiful on you. I'm still on the fence about the silver. I think it definitely COULD look pretty cool with say a big funnelneck sweater 



debi.n said:


> Hi guys, I can't believe I have only just found this thread!  I've just read through the whole thing, you all look amazing in your RO jackets!
> 
> Look forward to sharing my RO obsession with you guys!


welcome *debi.n*! you are gorgeous and so are all the pieces that you've shared with us! I love the pairing with that tulip gored skirt (did you say Anglomania?) very cute.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some modeling pix:
> 
> I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by Three Dots which I got on sale for 40$ lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's amazing skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me  Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, last outfit with a more casual feel. I got these new Topshop Miffin boots and they're AMAZINNNNGG for only 70$! All leather, sole with good rubber tracking, lined in fleece, made in Italy, and they're soooo comfy!!! I love them!


LOVE all the new model pics (great combos and terric non RO skirt pairing) and thanks so much for the DECONSTRUCTION pics. So gorgeous and not seen as much (like NAP is NOT going to show you the jacket opened up to the inside laid flat!)

The two things I am discovering most compelling about RO is: 1. Unique construction 2. Unique treatment of materials (esp. leather and silk!)


----------



## debi.n

chloe speaks said:


> welcome *debi.n*! you are gorgeous and so are all the pieces that you've shared with us! I love the pairing with that tulip gored skirt (did you say Anglomania?) very cute.



Thank you!  Yes it's an Anglomania skirt - Anglomania is probably in second place in terms of what I have most in my wardrobe.  No trousers but tops, skirts, dress, winter coat.  Really a lot of the clothes are quite similar to RO - unusual but flattering draped materials.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I just have to say that the croc biker haunts me in my sleep.  :cry:

I've never wanted an article of clothing more- and I've never liked exotic pieces before.

I wish I could find one in my size (oh and that I could afford it)


----------



## tonkamama

Lae said:


> *tonkamama* Thank you! It's amazing to get this kind of feedback with such crappy limited view pics... But so you vote for keeping the silver vest then, huh? Is it not too bothersome that it's actually too small?



I don't find it small on you tho.  I am usually size small in leather jacket but all my leather vests are size XS and I wore it open with thin layer t shirt  or t shirt dress underneath it during for Spring & Fall (altho my vests are not RO...  yet  ~ hope next year I will get one or two of his vests).


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> No nothing in particular, just showing that they have a few new things in, not too much yet, just a bit of a taster.
> 
> Those pics of your jacket are funny, it is huge!!  *But that is what makes it so amazing, that all that material can come together and with just the tie on the waist make a perfectly formed jacket. * I am also seeing a fish like creature.....



Exactly! I was just discussing this with Mundo and it's pretty amazing how he just creates this rectangular base while other designers have complicated, intricate cuts/shapes, or embroidery that don't even look that nice or well-tailored in the end  I guess it's the magic of RO lol



chloe speaks said:


> *I've been gone for two days and there is sooooo much I've missed. Great Show and Tell everyone!*
> 
> LOVE all the new model pics (great combos and terric non RO skirt pairing) and thanks so much for the DECONSTRUCTION pics. So gorgeous and not seen as much (like NAP is NOT going to show you the jacket opened up to the inside laid flat!)
> 
> *The two things I am discovering most compelling about RO is: 1. Unique construction 2. Unique treatment of materials (esp. leather and silk!)*



THanks Chloe! and I completely agree with you! His leather is just exquisite. Various washes and each one so luxurious!


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hehe, thanks Tonka! but I'm still upset by the lack of pockets! It's just not possible for RO to make a jacket without big, deep pockets!!!


*CEC.LV4eva dear ~ * Pockets might be good but then by adding the extra leather material ... your shearling may look little differently than how it is now?   Plus you will need to pay more $$   

Thanks for sharing the "fun" & "amazing" photos!!  It is a huge piece of leather!!  Love it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lae said:


> *tonkamama* Thank you! It's amazing to get this kind of feedback with such crappy limited view pics... But so you vote for keeping the silver vest then, huh? Is it not too bothersome that it's actually too small?



I agree with Tonka!!!! The vest looks good to me! Not too small at all. I personally find RO's stuff to look better when it's slightly tighter


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *CEC.LV4eva dear ~ * Pockets might be good but then by adding the extra leather material ... your shearling may look little differently than how it is now?   Plus you will need to pay more $$
> 
> Thanks for sharing the "fun" & "amazing" photos!!  It is a huge piece of leather!!  Love it!



lol THat's true. I guess I'll just have to live without pockets. THe thing is that now I need to buy gloves!!! I usually don't like to wear gloves which is why RO's nice big pockets helped to keep my hands warm


----------



## ling0882434

need some advice on shearling jacket, with or without wing? i only saw the without version so not sure whiich to get...thx


----------



## tonkamama

ling0882434 said:


> need some advice on shearling jacket, with or without wing? i only saw the without version so not sure whiich to get...thx


Take a look at *Nenske'*s beautiful black shearling with wing...  post# 792 & 793.  


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rick-owens-lovers-thread-616025-53.html


----------



## ling0882434

tonkamama said:


> Take a look at *Nenske'*s beautiful black shearling with wing... post# 792 & 793.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rick-owens-lovers-thread-616025-53.html


 
Thanks, such a edgy looking jacket! i guess i need to make a decision to go for some classic or with a bit of twist. so hard to make decision. this could be my first one!


----------



## debi.n

ling0882434 said:


> Thanks, such a edgy looking jacket! i guess i need to make a decision to go for some classic or with a bit of twist. so hard to make decision. this could be my first one!


 
That's exactly what I was going to say, with the wings is edgier and more unique, without is more simple and classic. I have the version without wings, I went for that one because it is less of a statement and more just a regular jacket if you know what I mean. I love the one with wings as well but am not sure it would suit me. 

What if you ordered them both and were able to try them on at the same time and see which you preferred? Then return the other one.


----------



## sin vergüenza

ling0882434 said:


> need some advice on shearling jacket, with or without wing? i only saw the without version so not sure whiich to get...thx


 
I love both but Nenske's picture sold me on the unique beauty of the winged collar. Lots of other designers do very similar versions of Rick's classic biker but no one does it like Rick with that collar.

I was surfing NAP and just dying over the elegant simplicity of this RO dress

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165321


Just look at the draping - esp in back! ! Sigh.......

It's *beyond *sexy without the vulgarity. Too bad it's sold out in my size. (Actually that's not too bad - for my AmEx!)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ling0882434 said:


> Thanks, such a edgy looking jacket! i guess i need to make a decision to go for some classic or with a bit of twist. so hard to make decision. this could be my first one!



In was considering the one without wings at first, but the Nenskes' post just took my breath away


----------



## tonkamama

ling0882434 said:


> Thanks, such a edgy looking jacket! i guess i need to make a decision to go for some classic or with a bit of twist. so hard to make decision. this could be my first one!


Oh...personally I just love the* edgier look of the "wing"*...but since I had two regular wings so I decided to go with my classic shearling style.  But looking and thinking of both *Nenske & CEC.LV4eva beautiful black shearlings* are really making me nervous now as I almost want to tap into my next year budget & just get one ...


----------



## Dagny32

Hi everyone! PSA  - Nordstrom online has the RO dark dust shearling in a 42 at 60% off!
 Just bought one!


----------



## tonkamama

Dagny32 said:


> Hi everyone! PSA  - Nordstrom online has the RO dark dust shearling in a 42 at 60% off!
> Just bought one!


*Congrats!! * It is such a great deal as BNY still has it at full price and NAP is only offering 30% off right now.
Please post mod pic when you get it.  

Nordstrom on line still has one Rick Owens Leather Bomber Jacket black size 44 @ 60% off....  this jacket I tried when it first came out, good for ladies have bust.


----------



## Dagny32

tonkamama said:


> *Congrats!! * It is such a great deal as BNY still has it at full price and NAP is only offering 30% off right now.
> Please post mod pic when you get it.
> 
> Nordstrom on line still has one Rick Owens Leather Bomber Jacket black size 44 @ 60% off....  this jacket I tried when it first came out, good for ladies have bust.



Thanks Tonka! I managed to get both dark dust and black fleece lined  washed leathers they had at the sale as well, so thought I was done. It was your pictures that swayed me toward the shearling! Will post mod pics of all 3 once it arrives. Now banned from RO for the year.


----------



## tonkamama

Wow getting all three @ 60% off!!    love to see / hear deal like this!!  I almost wanted to get the  black fleece lined  washed leather too, but I need to contain myself :shame:...  just like you, I need to wait til next year this time!!   Cannot wait for your up coming reveals!!   



Dagny32 said:


> Thanks Tonka! I managed to get both dark dust and black fleece lined  washed leathers they had at the sale as well, so thought I was done. It was your pictures that swayed me toward the shearling! Will post mod pics of all 3 once it arrives. Now banned from RO for the year.


----------



## poptarts

Here's my newest RO cop (apparently that's the hip word for purchase/buy). Unfortunately the moment mum saw it she announced she will be borrowing it for a few days....

This for some reason fits smaller than my other ROs (or maybe I just got fat....); Everything fits fine but I can't zip it all the way up (bust area is giving me problems).


----------



## poptarts

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some modeling pix:



Sorry for double posting but !!!! How did I miss this? That jacket is AMAZING! You look fabulous. WOW! Congratulations


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, here are a couple pics of my dark dust shearling without wings.  As soon as this jacket came out I was OBSESSED, I would just spend ages staring at it on NAP.  I love it so much!

Open collar (the way I like it best)







More closed






For when it is freezing out!!






Side view






Totally open (with my dog sneaking in the background!!)


----------



## debi.n

poptarts said:


> Here's my newest RO cop (apparently that's the hip word for purchase/buy). Unfortunately the moment mum saw it she announced she will be borrowing it for a few days....
> 
> This for some reason fits smaller than my other ROs (or maybe I just got fat....); Everything fits fine but I can't zip it all the way up (bust area is giving me problems).



Love it!  Need to see mod pics!


----------



## debi.n

Dagny32 said:


> Thanks Tonka! I managed to get both dark dust and black fleece lined  washed leathers they had at the sale as well, so thought I was done. It was your pictures that swayed me toward the shearling! Will post mod pics of all 3 once it arrives. Now banned from RO for the year.



Wow what a haul!!  Look forward to pics.  Good thing the year is almost over


----------



## chloe speaks

OMGoodness, and then the SHEARLINGS begin making their appearance. What a sale at Nordies 60% off; can't afford not to buy! Sort of glad that I missed it, otherwise I could have got in some trouble--->  

I miss the days when my expenses were just my own  without worrying about paying for the kiddo's private school.

But I am having a great time admiring all you lovely ladies' gorgeous BUYS!


----------



## Winterbaby

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, here are a couple pics of my dark dust shearling without wings. As soon as this jacket came out I was OBSESSED, I would just spend ages staring at it on NAP. I love it so much!
> 
> Open collar (the way I like it best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For when it is freezing out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally open (with my dog sneaking in the background!!)


 

This looks absolutely perfect on you!!
I am not becoming obsessed with this beautiful jacket!
I usually wear a us8 do you guys think a 48 is the right size for me?
I need to be able to layer underneath...need advice!!


----------



## Dagny32

debi.n said:


> Wow what a haul!! Look forward to pics. Good thing the year is almost over


 Thanks Debi! It looks absolutely gorgeous on you! Did you size up? I am a 40 in the regular leathers, and got a 42 in the shearling. Hope it fits! (and definitely on a ban until sale time next year!)


----------



## tonkamama

poptarts said:


> Here's my newest RO cop (apparently that's the hip word for purchase/buy). Unfortunately the moment mum saw it she announced she will be borrowing it for a few days....
> 
> This for some reason fits smaller than my other ROs (or maybe I just got fat....); Everything fits fine but I can't zip it all the way up (bust area is giving me problems).


Congrats! I just love this style 
Your mom has great taste!
Hope to see some action pictures.


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, here are a couple pics of my dark dust shearling without wings.  As soon as this jacket came out I was OBSESSED, I would just spend ages staring at it on NAP.  I love it so much!
> 
> Open collar (the way I like it best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For when it is freezing out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally open (with my dog sneaking in the background!!)


It is perfect on you, do you need to size it up? Thanks for the all views pictures.... Now its starting to get cold where I live, the shearling sure kept me warm!

BTW... Is that a long hair chihuahua in the back of your last phot?  so cute!


----------



## debi.n

Thanks guys! No I didn't size up actually, I got a 40 which is the same as my non shearling.  Maybe it does feel a touch smaller, but I have worn it with several layers without it feeling too tight so I think it's the right size.  But I think a 42 really won't be that much bigger so I'm sure it would be fine *Dagny32*.

And yes *tonkamama* he's a long haired chihuahua, a black tri coat, he's six months old and called Miles.  I see some chis in your signature but the pic is small, do you also have a black tri?


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> Thanks guys! No I didn't size up actually, I got a 40 which is the same as my non shearling.  Maybe it does feel a touch smaller, but I have worn it with several layers without it feeling too tight so I think it's the right size.  But I think a 42 really won't be that much bigger so I'm sure it would be fine *Dagny32*.
> 
> And yes *tonkamama* he's a long haired chihuahua, a black tri coat, he's six months old and called Miles.  I see some chis in your signature but the pic is small, do you also have a black tri?


*debi.n ~* yes I have three furry kids, all long hair chis...   the one is wearing a Santa suit yawning in my avatar is my boy a black tri coat and his name is Tonka (hence tonkamama ).  My other two are girls, one is all cream & the other one is black/tan ... Miles is one happy baby, my chis are much older than your Miles.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Beautiful additions everyone! I love looking at all of your modeling pix!

I just got my classic biker jacket in black from Aloha Rag and I love it! I wore it a few times but can't help but notice how delicate the wool panels were on the sleeve.  After just wearing it for a few hours, it has start to fuzz a bit.  How well do the wool panels on these jackets hold up?  Is there a way to remedy fuzzing or snagging on the wool parts? TIA!


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> *debi.n ~* yes I have three furry kids, all long hair chis...   the one is wearing a Santa suit yawning in my avatar is my boy a black tri coat and his name is Tonka (hence tonkamama ).  My other two are girls, one is all cream & the other one is black/tan ... Miles is one happy baby, my chis are much older than your Miles.



I'd love to see the pics at normal size, could you PM them to me?


----------



## debi.n

juicy couture jen said:


> Beautiful additions everyone! I love looking at all of your modeling pix!
> 
> I just got my classic biker jacket in black from Aloha Rag and I love it! I wore it a few times but can't help but notice how delicate the wool panels were on the sleeve.  After just wearing it for a few hours, it has start to fuzz a bit.  How well do the wool panels on these jackets hold up?  Is there a way to remedy fuzzing or snagging on the wool parts? TIA!



Congrats!  Post pics!

I do worry about the wool panels, because if something happened to them like a tear I don't think there's anything you could do to fix it that would look ok.  Besides sending it back to the RO workshop for repairs so they could replace the whole thing, if they even do that (I would hope they would).

I haven't had any problems with mine so far in terms of pilling or snagging and I've had one of my jackets for over a year now and worn it a lot.  If they are pilling what I would do is use a cashmere comb and very lightly go over the pilling and it should remove it.  I use cashmere combs on delicate items as well as cashmere, as long as you are lighthanded and careful it works well.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, here are a couple pics of my dark dust shearling without wings.  As soon as this jacket came out I was OBSESSED, I would just spend ages staring at it on NAP.  I love it so much!
> 
> Open collar (the way I like it best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For when it is freezing out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally open (with my dog sneaking in the background!!)



lol you're so cute, I love the "freezing" picture and your dog peeking in the corner!  Your jacket is beautiful and you wear it well 



poptarts said:


> Here's my newest RO cop (apparently that's the hip word for purchase/buy). Unfortunately the moment mum saw it she announced she will be borrowing it for a few days....
> 
> This for some reason fits smaller than my other ROs (or maybe I just got fat....); Everything fits fine but I can't zip it all the way up (bust area is giving me problems).



Congrats poptarts!!!! a classic with a little something extra with the wings! Your mother has good taste 



poptarts said:


> Sorry for double posting but !!!! How did I miss this? That jacket is AMAZING! You look fabulous. WOW! Congratulations



hehe thanks Poptarts! I've been wearing mine daily since I got it, but I just noticed a scratch on the sleeves last night! I guess the lambskin leather is more delicate than I thought


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

juicy couture jen said:


> Beautiful additions everyone! I love looking at all of your modeling pix!
> 
> I just got my classic biker jacket in black from Aloha Rag and I love it! I wore it a few times but can't help but notice how delicate the wool panels were on the sleeve.  After just wearing it for a few hours, it has start to fuzz a bit.  How well do the wool panels on these jackets hold up?  Is there a way to remedy fuzzing or snagging on the wool parts? TIA!



I've never had an issue with the wool rib inserts... and I wear mine pretty frequently.

Is yours the Lilies or darkshadow, or from his main line? I heard those lines tend to have more problems maybe because the wool is not woven that tight?


----------



## juicy couture jen

debi.n said:


> Congrats!  Post pics!
> 
> I do worry about the wool panels, because if something happened to them like a tear I don't think there's anything you could do to fix it that would look ok.  Besides sending it back to the RO workshop for repairs so they could replace the whole thing, if they even do that (I would hope they would).
> 
> I haven't had any problems with mine so far in terms of pilling or snagging and I've had one of my jackets for over a year now and worn it a lot.  If they are pilling what I would do is use a cashmere comb and very lightly go over the pilling and it should remove it.  I use cashmere combs on delicate items as well as cashmere, as long as you are lighthanded and careful it works well.



Thank you! I will post pics soon! 

I would really like that if down the road, RO would be willing to accept it for repairs/replacement.  That would make me feel much more reassured to not be afraid of wearing it often!  Thank you for the idea of a cashmere comb.. I will look into that and purchase one for myself. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've never had an issue with the wool rib inserts... and I wear mine pretty frequently.
> 
> Is yours the Lilies or darkshadow, or from his main line? I heard those lines tend to have more problems maybe because the wool is not woven that tight?



I believe it is from the main line, it was $1725 after 30% discount. 

Thank you CEC! That's good to know.


----------



## debi.n

Winterbaby said:


> This looks absolutely perfect on you!!
> I am not becoming obsessed with this beautiful jacket!
> I usually wear a us8 do you guys think a 48 is the right size for me?
> I need to be able to layer underneath...need advice!!



Thanks!  Nice to see you here after seeing you in the PS forum!

US8 is equivalent to a 44 actually, I think a 48 would be too big for you.  I think either a 44 or 46 would be good.  What do you normally take in IT sizes?


----------



## debi.n

juicy couture jen said:


> Thank you! I will post pics soon!
> 
> I would really like that if down the road, RO would be willing to accept it for repairs/replacement.  That would make me feel much more reassured to not be afraid of wearing it often!  Thank you for the idea of a cashmere comb.. I will look into that and purchase one for myself.
> 
> I believe it is from the main line, it was $1725 after 30% discount.
> 
> Thank you CEC! That's good to know.



I think they should repair things like that, I wouldn't mind even paying for it if it wasn't due to it being defective.  It would probably help if you had a RO shop near you that could sort it out for you.

Really don't worry about wearing it, it's so unlikely something will happen to it.


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol you're so cute, I love the "freezing" picture and your dog peeking in the corner!  Your jacket is beautiful and you wear it well



Haha!  Thanks


----------



## mundodabolsa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe thanks Poptarts! I've been wearing mine daily since I got it, but I just noticed a scratch on the sleeves last night! I guess the lambskin leather is more delicate than I thought



maybe I need to move north to be able to wear mine, if it gets cold enough 5 times this winter for me to break it out I'll be satisfied.


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:


> maybe I need to move north to be able to wear mine, if it gets cold enough 5 times this winter for me to break it out I'll be satisfied.



Haha I guess you're not in NYC as you're location says?


----------



## mundodabolsa

debi.n said:


> Haha I guess you're not in NYC as you're location says?



no, I am, it just doesn't get that cold here to me.  

maybe a few days in january and february but definitely not regularly.  anything above 40-45 F just requires my regular leather jackets. 

but I hate wearing thick sweaters and/or wool so the shearling will be perfect for when it is actually cold and all I want to wear is a jersey turtleneck.


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:


> no, I am, it just doesn't get that cold here to me.
> 
> maybe a few days in january and february but definitely not regularly.  anything above 40-45 F just requires my regular leather jackets.
> 
> but I hate wearing thick sweaters and/or wool so the shearling will be perfect for when it is actually cold and all I want to wear is a jersey turtleneck.



You're lucky you don't feel the cold as much, NYC winters are freezing to me.  You're right though, it has been mild here for the last few days (around 10C, I don't know F), and even though I could have got away with the normal leather I still wore the shearling and just less layers underneath.  It's nice to have the option.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> maybe I need to move north to be able to wear mine, if it gets cold enough 5 times this winter for me to break it out I'll be satisfied.



you can still wear it!!! 45 is like the perfect weather for me lol, I envy you! I did move to a much warmer place in Canada this summer, it's about 30 here right now.


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> I'd love to see the pics at normal size, could you PM them to me?


Let me post the pics here as these photos are taken during Christmas time...


*Merry Christmas!!*


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> Let me post the pics here as these photos are taken during Christmas time...
> 
> 
> *Merry Christmas!!*



They aren't showing up for me


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> They aren't showing up for me


Sorry..let me try again.

*Merry Christmas Everyone!!  *:snowballs:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> Sorry..let me try again.
> 
> *Merry Christmas Everyone!!  *:snowballs:



They are all so sweet and adorable! THanks for sharing Tonka!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

I'd love some sizing advice! My only RO leather jacket is size 38. It's a bit tight across the shoulders and i can't wear much under it, and for that I'd prefer a 40. I'm looking at a jacket only available in size 42. I'm worried it'll be too loose in the body as I normally wear a US 2-4 (31-32" chest). Is it worth the risk? I live in Aus so I don't require much more than a long sleeved top underneath!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

GlassOrganelle said:


> I'd love some sizing advice! My only RO leather jacket is size 38. It's a bit tight across the shoulders and i can't wear much under it, and for that I'd prefer a 40. I'm looking at a jacket only available in size 42. I'm worried it'll be too loose in the body as I normally wear a US 2-4 (31-32" chest). Is it worth the risk? I live in Aus so I don't require much more than a long sleeved top underneath!



which jacket are you looking at?


----------



## GlassOrganelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> which jacket are you looking at?



http://www.antonioli.eu/images/products/7_A11---RICK OWENS---RP2709LC09.JPG


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

GlassOrganelle said:


> http://www.antonioli.eu/images/products/7_A11---RICK OWENS---RP2709LC09.JPG



hmm.... I think it's best to stick to a 40 with this one 

Good luck!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hmm.... I think it's best to stick to a 40 with this one
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for the advice !  I guess I'll have to wait for another sale before I get my hands on a new jacket >.<


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

GlassOrganelle said:


> Thank you for the advice !  I guess I'll have to wait for another sale before I get my hands on a new jacket >.<



np, I just feel that with this particular style, it'll look better slightly fitted like how the model wears it, rather than looser? Hopefully you'll find one during the sales! Merry Christmas!


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> Sorry..let me try again.
> 
> *Merry Christmas Everyone!!  *:snowballs:



Haha very cute!  Miles looks most like the one on the right.


----------



## debi.n

GlassOrganelle said:


> http://www.antonioli.eu/images/products/7_A11---RICK OWENS---RP2709LC09.JPG



Normally I would agree that a 42 would be too big, but I actually tried this jacket on a while ago and it came up really small.  I think I couldn't even do up the 38 and they normally fit.  It is meant to be worn very fitted and I have even seen it described as a top before rather than a jacket.  So a 42 might actually be ok for you.  I remember thinking that if I got it I might need a 42 for the first time.  HOWEVER, I would hate to convince you that it would be ok then it is too big.  How easy is it to send things back?  Or is that just not an option?

Also I have a large chest (32DD) so if you have a small chest that could make a big difference.


----------



## Kirali

GlassOrganelle said:


> http://www.antonioli.eu/images/products/7_A11---RICK OWENS---RP2709LC09.JPG




If you do not have a large bust I would not recommend sizing up with this particular style. It is meant to be a tight fit and it leaves a sorta weird gap in the chest area if it is to big.


----------



## mundodabolsa

the thing about sizing up/down is that many of the styles are barely different from one number to the next.  if you look at the measurements on a site that list each size's measurements out it's a minuscule difference sometimes. 

so going from a 40 to a 42 wouldn't really be a big deal, but since you say you're usually a 38 then it might be a noticeable jump.


----------



## GlassOrganelle

Thanks for the advice everyone ! I messaged customer service so hopefully they will respond with something useful!  Hopefully they tell me what I want to hear and I can buy it.


----------



## debi.n

GlassOrganelle said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone ! I messaged customer service so hopefully they will respond with something useful!  Hopefully they tell me what I want to hear and I can buy it.



Good stuff. You should ask what size the model is wearing, I think that would be helpful. Usually they tell you but I couldn't find it.

Also just so you know the leather is really thin on this one and I'm pretty sure it's unlined.


----------



## Lae

Happy 2012, ladies!

A few updates: 
RO and Lilies were finally added to the international NAP sale - just 30% off, though;
and the Outnet US just put a few jackets up at 60% off - be quick! They even had the ankle boots, but they sold out in about two minutes.


----------



## tonkamama

*Happy New Year 2012!!!  
*
Right before my ban... I snapped a Rick Owens Lilies' structured-jersey coat in Dark Dust from Nordstrom designer sales for 65% off!! I am still not sure what to wear with it... leggings?  Any suggestions??


Pic credited to NAP ~ Black


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> *Happy New Year 2012!!!
> *
> Right before my ban... I snapped a Rick Owens Lilies' structured-jersey coat in Dark Dust from Nordstrom designer sales for 65% off!! I am still not sure what to wear with it... leggings?  Any suggestions??
> 
> 
> Pic credited to NAP ~ Black



Love this coat!!  What a good score.  You could probably wear it with most things, but it would probably look best with the least amount of bulk underneath as it's thick already.  I'd go skinny jeans and boots.

Would love to see mod pics when you get it.  I have my eye on the shorter version but it needs to go down in price more as though I love it I doubt I'd wear it that much when given the choice between that and my leather jackets.  But for 65% off I would definitely grab it.

And Happy New Year to all!


----------



## lulu1982

Does anyone know what the style of this jacket is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-..._Outerwear&hash=item2a17a541c7#ht_4008wt_1144

Thanks


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> Love this coat!!  What a good score.  You could probably wear it with most things, but it would probably look best with the least amount of bulk underneath as it's thick already.  I'd go skinny jeans and boots.
> 
> Would love to see mod pics when you get it.  I have my eye on the shorter version but it needs to go down in price more as though I love it I doubt I'd wear it that much when given the choice between that and my leather jackets.  But for 65% off I would definitely grab it.
> 
> And Happy New Year to all!


Oh I love the shorter version which is available on NAP @ around 40% off now.  I agree with you, if it was a leather I would have gotten it without thinking...  haha  Leather is always the best choice IMO.

The coat I got is very form fitted almost like a heavy weight Cardigan with miles long sleeves that roll up ..  so  best to wear short or no sleeves under.  

I will try a few pairings per your suggestion and post pic later...   Thank you.


----------



## chloe speaks

tonkamama said:


> *Happy New Year 2012!!!
> *
> Right before my ban... I snapped a Rick Owens Lilies' structured-jersey coat in Dark Dust from Nordstrom designer sales for 65% off!! I am still not sure what to wear with it... leggings?  Any suggestions??
> 
> 
> Pic credited to NAP ~ Black


*
It's beautiful! *It'd be nice to wear with anything - I'm thinking a jersey column (straight) dress with heels or boots...that coat would be divine with a tunic dress and thigh high RO boots! (i know it's my fantasy RO outfit right now, but i still think it'd look great under that coat)


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> *
> It's beautiful! *It'd be nice to wear with anything - I'm thinking a jersey column (straight) dress with heels or boots...that coat would be divine with a tunic dress and thigh high RO boots! (i know it's my fantasy RO outfit right now, but i still think it'd look great under that coat)


Thank you *chloe* for such great ideas!! I don't have any RO jersy dresses "yet"...but I do have few T by AW and Helmut Lang jersey dresses which I will give them a try..... 

Oh yeah.. the RO boots!!  I missed the chance of purchasing a pair this season @ sales price (my size sold out quickly)... but for sure next season...  I will be on the hunt for a pair or two...


----------



## debi.n

Agreed, it's a great length for going over dresses.

PS When you said you picked it up I assumed you ordered it online, but you already have it right?  What is the material actually like?  I've only ever seen it online.  So it's more of a cardigan than coat?

NAP UK only has 30% off it so far....


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> Agreed, it's a great length for going over dresses.
> 
> PS When you said you picked it up I assumed you ordered it online, but you already have it right?  What is the material actually like?  I've only ever seen it online.  So it's more of a cardigan than coat?
> 
> NAP UK only has 30% off it so far....


Yes I already took it home from my local Nordstrom store.  I got it in dark dust so more casual than the black.  The material is very soft but shape is structure and very fitted to body, I don't think I can wear anything thicker than a thin cashmere top under it.  It contains some wool so provides some warmth I need (good for CA sunny winter weather).  It is a long coat with over size RO type collar, since the over all shape is very form to body, I felt more like a heavy weight cardigan which I prefer.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you for letting me share 
My recent outfit ~ both jacket & skort by Rick Owens, lamb fur vest was added for extra warmth .


----------



## jenskar

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some modeling pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by Three Dots which I got on sale for 40$ lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's amazing skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me  Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, last outfit with a more casual feel. I got these new Topshop Miffin boots and they're AMAZINNNNGG for only 70$! All leather, sole with good rubber tracking, lined in fleece, made in Italy, and they're soooo comfy!!! I love them!



tooo gorgeous for words -- you look amazing in that jacket

thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## jenskar

mundodabolsa said:


> no, I am, it just doesn't get that cold here to me.
> 
> maybe a few days in january and february but definitely not regularly.  anything above 40-45 F just requires my regular leather jackets.
> 
> but I hate wearing thick sweaters and/or wool so the shearling will be perfect for when it is actually cold and all I want to wear is a jersey turtleneck.



I'll be happy to wear it for you ;-0  I get so cold in NYC )))))))))


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> My recent outfit ~ both jacket & skort by Rick Owens, lamb fur vest was added for extra warmth .



Ooohh what a great picture!!! You are sooooooo stylish Tonka! See, these things like adding a fur vest to a RO jacket is ingenious!!! I can never think of doing something like this! The boots, the Bal clutch, your hair... PERFECTION! 



jenskar said:


> tooo gorgeous for words -- you look amazing in that jacket
> 
> thanks for all the pictures!



Thank you jenskar! I get inspired by Tonkamama


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lulu1982 said:


> Does anyone know what the style of this jacket is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-..._Outerwear&hash=item2a17a541c7#ht_4008wt_1144
> 
> Thanks



That's a classic style. To find specifically from which season, you need to ask the seller for pictures of the original RO tags (not department tags).


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooohh what a great picture!!! You are sooooooo stylish Tonka! See, these things like adding a fur vest to a RO jacket is ingenious!!! I can never think of doing something like this! The boots, the Bal clutch, your hair... PERFECTION!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you jenskar! I get inspired by Tonkamama


*Thank you CEC.LV4eva,* the black leather jacket is from SS line so I thought wearing it with a vest during colder weather allowing me more wears of my RO jackets .. Now I really want a pair of RO boots!!  

Are any of RO boots going on sale mid year??  Am I too early to think about next sales!?


----------



## mundodabolsa

tonkamama said:


> Thank you CEC.LV4eva*,* t*he black leather jacket is from SS line so I thought wearing it with a vest during colder weather allowing me more wears of my RO jacket*s .. Now I really want a pair of RO boots!!
> 
> Are any of RO boots going on sale mid year??  Am I too early to think about next sales!?



I thought this was pretty genius myself.  I will copy you for sure.  I have a black fur vest that I never wear because I can't wrap my head around the idea that it needs to be really cold for me to wear fur, yet my arms end up still exposed... problem solved!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> My recent outfit ~ both jacket & skort by Rick Owens, lamb fur vest was added for extra warmth .



you look really great!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> I thought this was pretty genius myself.  I will copy you for sure.  I have a black fur vest that I never wear because I can't wrap my head around the idea that it needs to be really cold for me to wear fur, yet my arms end up still exposed... problem solved!



Speaking of vests, I was eyeing this RO Palais Royal mink fur vest.... when it went on sale for 50% I was like, I'm going to get that!!!
I called the boutique:
Me: Hi what size do you have left over for that vest?
SA: 40
Me: great, and it's 50% off now? How much is that?
SA: 9000$
Me: ok so it's 4500$ on sale?
SA: no, it's 9000$ including the discount
Me:  Awww... nevermind, thanks!


----------



## mundodabolsa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Speaking of vests, I was eyeing this RO Palais Royal mink fur vest.... when it went on sale for 50% I was like, I'm going to get that!!!
> I called the boutique:
> Me: Hi what size do you have left over for that vest?
> SA: 40
> Me: great, and it's 50% off now? How much is that?
> SA: 9000$
> Me: ok so it's 4500$ on sale?
> SA: no, it's 9000$ including the discount
> Me:  Awww... nevermind, thanks!



yeah, no thanks, I can get a whole lot of rick owens for 9k.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> yeah, no thanks, I can get a whole lot of rick owens for 9k.



yeah, I dunno why they marked up the price so much! when I saw it at other places it retailed for about 12K which I knew was slightly overpriced, so I was expecting something like 10-11K, with a 50% (now 60%!!!) discount on top, which is somewhat doable lol... Meh, maybe it was a different model/style that I was looking at.


----------



## jenskar

I went to the mothership today -- hoping to try on the black shearling -- they still have a 38 and a 42 if anyone is interested at 50% off.  I was seriously tempted but there's a certain scarf I'm trying to figure out how to fund ....


----------



## tonkamama

*mundodabolsa & juneping ~* Thank you 



mundodabolsa said:


> I thought this was pretty genius myself.  I will copy you for sure.  I have a black fur vest that I never wear because I can't wrap my head around the idea that it needs to be really cold for me to wear fur, yet my arms end up still exposed... problem solved!





juneping said:


> you look really great!!


----------



## tonkamama

*I wore the jersey coat today ~ thanks for letting me share 
*

*RO Lilies belted structured-jersey coat in dark dust @ 65% off  *


----------



## tonkamama

jenskar said:


> I went to the mothership today -- hoping to try on the black shearling -- they still have a 38 and a 42 if anyone is interested at 50% off.  I was seriously tempted but there's a certain scarf I'm trying to figure out how to fund ....


Which shearling style put on sale for 50%?  The regular classic or the one CEC got?  I went to NM & BNY today and both stores have the regular shearling but NOT on sale!!


----------



## jellybelly8

Yeah Jenskar which style did they have for 50%? Also, what's the mothership? :-P


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> Yes I already took it home from my local Nordstrom store. I got it in dark dust so more casual than the black. The material is very soft but shape is structure and very fitted to body, I don't think I can wear anything thicker than a thin cashmere top under it. It contains some wool so provides some warmth I need (good for CA sunny winter weather). It is a long coat with over size RO type collar, since the over all shape is very form to body, I felt more like a heavy weight cardigan which I prefer.


 
Thanks for that, I also prefer that it is more of a cardigan than a jacket.  That is more what I need.  Now just waiting for further reductions....


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> My recent outfit ~ both jacket & skort by Rick Owens, lamb fur vest was added for extra warmth .


 
What a great outfit!!  Those skorts can be hard to pull off but you totally wear them well.


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Speaking of vests, I was eyeing this RO Palais Royal mink fur vest.... when it went on sale for 50% I was like, I'm going to get that!!!
> I called the boutique:
> Me: Hi what size do you have left over for that vest?
> SA: 40
> Me: great, and it's 50% off now? How much is that?
> SA: 9000$
> Me: ok so it's 4500$ on sale?
> SA: no, it's 9000$ including the discount
> Me:  Awww... nevermind, thanks!


 
  The Palais Royal stuff is scarily expensive....   I've only ever seen it actually for sale in the Palais Royal shop, and it's got some serious security attached to it there.


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> *I wore the jersey coat today ~ thanks for letting me share *
> 
> 
> *RO Lilies belted structured-jersey coat in dark dust @ 65% off *


 
AAAHHHHHHH!!!! I LOVE IT!!! It looks great on you, and the outfit underneath looks perfect with it. I love how cool it looks when open as well. LOVE the collar! What a great buy!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

tonkamama said:


> I wore the jersey coat today ~ thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> RO Lilies belted structured-jersey coat in dark dust @ 65% off



you look WAY better in that coat than I could have ever imagined it looking.  I had no idea it could be so awesome.  more pics the more you wear it please!!




jenskar said:


> I went to the mothership today -- hoping to try on the black shearling -- they still have a 38 and a 42 if anyone is interested at 50% off.  I was seriously tempted but there's a certain scarf I'm trying to figure out how to fund ....



do they have spring stuff in?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Debi* - yeah, those Palais Royal stuff are in a league of their own. They will never be mine for my existence LOL



tonkamama said:


> *I wore the jersey coat today ~ thanks for letting me share
> *
> 
> *RO Lilies belted structured-jersey coat in dark dust @ 65% off  *



Looks great on you Tonka! I like the color too on your skintone! The sleeves look so long though when not worn lol. Does the coat hit you mid-calf? And how tall are you if you don't mind me asking? there's a long coat that I'm sorta interested in too but I'm only 5'2...


----------



## Lae

Love the new purchases!

I definitely agree on how great Tonka looks in the skorts - I would never be able to pull those off, yet you do it effortlessy!

Wow at the Palais Royal story! But it seems there are plenty of people who have that kind of money to spend, or they would not be able to ask for such prices. The same holds for the croc biker; when I first saw that priced at 15000 I thought there was one zero less. That's 12 regular bikers for crying out loud! Good thing I'm not into fur, so the Palais Royal line is unlikely to seduce me even if I do have more to spend in a few years.

On a different Palais Royal note: I'm heading to Paris in the morning with someone who hates shopping and is absolutely not into fashion. If I insist I could probably convince him to visit just one store (he gets the iStore - it's a trade-off ) but on the other hand I really don't want him figuring out the value of my wardrobe. But to be in Paris and to _not_ go see the mothership of all motherships just seems wrong. Oh the cruelty! Any advice on how to resist temptation?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lae said:


> Love the new purchases!
> 
> I definitely agree on how great Tonka looks in the skorts - I would never be able to pull those off, yet you do it effortlessy!
> 
> Wow at the Palais Royal story! But it seems there are plenty of people who have that kind of money to spend, or they would not be able to ask for such prices. The same holds for the croc biker; when I first saw that priced at 15000 I thought there was one zero less. That's 12 regular bikers for crying out loud! Good thing I'm not into fur, so the Palais Royal line is unlikely to seduce me even if I do have more to spend in a few years.
> 
> On a different Palais Royal note: I'm heading to Paris in the morning with someone who hates shopping and is absolutely not into fashion. If I insist I could probably convince him to visit just one store (he gets the iStore - it's a trade-off ) but on the other hand I really don't want him figuring out the value of my wardrobe. But to be in Paris and to _not_ go see the mothership of all motherships just seems wrong. Oh the cruelty! Any advice on how to resist temptation?



don't resist, just distract him...

plop him on a bench in the palais royal for 20 minutes while you run in the store, or if not inside, sit him at any one of the many cafes and/or restaurants around.  or you could both go to the louvre, and be like, hey, I have to take care of x/y/z, meet you at so and so place in 20 minutes?  then run across the street to the boutique.  

you should go! and alone.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *
*debi.n ~* I am never a lady type of girl so I thought the skorts were quiet interesting and perfect for me ..  esp doing my speed walk (oh yes I walk very fast!!) ...  LOL. 

*mundodabolsa ~* thank you and glad I did not bore anyone with my "lack of proper lighting" mod pictures.  

*CEC.LV4eva ~* Yes the coat hit my mid-calf.  FYI..I am 5'7".  When I saw how the sleeves were I was a bit hesitate   and put it on hold til I went home & goggled some modeling images.  Now I actually love the miles long sleeves cus I can make them longer if I want as wearing a pair of open fingers gloves.... 

*Lae & CEC ~* I goggles for Palais Royal and I was like...what a master collection!!    I am not done with RO biker jackets yet so it will be long long long time for me to even think about my 1st PR piece!!  Hope CEC will get one soon if not this season so I can  here.   

*Lae ~* you should go visit the boutique no matter of what and I think your friend will totally understands it (like you offer to go into the Istore with him as trade off..).  As per *mundodabolsa* suggested...  find a coffee shop that offers free internet or TV with sports channel and your friend can enjoy some time over there while you spend the next hour (or hour & half) in your favorite shop!!  If just in case you find something you truly love and do not like your friend to find out how much it costs, maybe ask the boutique to ship it to your home instead??  




debi.n said:


> What a great outfit!!  Those skorts can be hard to pull off but you totally wear them well.





debi.n said:


> AAAHHHHHHH!!!! I LOVE IT!!! It looks great on you, and the outfit underneath looks perfect with it. I love how cool it looks when open as well. LOVE the collar! What a great buy!!





mundodabolsa said:


> you look WAY better in that coat than I could have ever imagined it looking.  I had no idea it could be so awesome.  more pics the more you wear it please!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Debi* - yeah, those Palais Royal stuff are in a league of their own. They will never be mine for my existence LOL
> 
> Looks great on you Tonka! I like the color too on your skintone! The sleeves look so long though when not worn lol. Does the coat hit you mid-calf? And how tall are you if you don't mind me asking? there's a long coat that I'm sorta interested in too but I'm only 5'2...





Lae said:


> Love the new purchases!
> 
> I definitely agree on how great Tonka looks in the skorts - I would never be able to pull those off, yet you do it effortlessy!
> 
> Wow at the Palais Royal story! But it seems there are plenty of people who have that kind of money to spend, or they would not be able to ask for such prices. The same holds for the croc biker; when I first saw that priced at 15000 I thought there was one zero less. That's 12 regular bikers for crying out loud! Good thing I'm not into fur, so the Palais Royal line is unlikely to seduce me even if I do have more to spend in a few years.
> 
> On a different Palais Royal note: I'm heading to Paris in the morning with someone who hates shopping and is absolutely not into fashion. If I insist I could probably convince him to visit just one store (he gets the iStore - it's a trade-off ) but on the other hand I really don't want him figuring out the value of my wardrobe. But to be in Paris and to _not_ go see the mothership of all motherships just seems wrong. Oh the cruelty! Any advice on how to resist temptation?


----------



## mavsun

wow, *tonkamama*, that is seriously beautiful coat! you look great with it!


----------



## jenskar

jellybelly8 said:


> Yeah Jenskar which style did they have for 50%? Also, what's the mothership? :-P



The wrap style that CEC has on in her modeling picks with the big collar. By the mothership I meant the Rick Owens boutique on Hudson in NYC.  They had a 42 and a 38 when I was there on Sunday.  Nicole is the saleswoman and the guy is also really sweet but I keep forgetting to get his name.
We got there about an hour before they closed and 3 guys were on their way out in total head to toe RO -- they all looked SO amazing.
Btw -- they said that the button is strange on the collar -- the one no one could figure out how to button?


----------



## jenskar

tonkamama said:


> *I wore the jersey coat today ~ thanks for letting me share
> *
> 
> *RO Lilies belted structured-jersey coat in dark dust @ 65% off  *



You look amazing in this !!


----------



## jenskar

mundodabolsa said:


> you look WAY better in that coat than I could have ever imagined it looking.  I had no idea it could be so awesome.  more pics the more you wear it please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they have spring stuff in?



Yes, they got their first shipment last week.
None of the guy's stuff is on sale.


----------



## jenskar

Lae said:


> Love the new purchases!
> 
> I definitely agree on how great Tonka looks in the skorts - I would never be able to pull those off, yet you do it effortlessy!
> 
> Wow at the Palais Royal story! But it seems there are plenty of people who have that kind of money to spend, or they would not be able to ask for such prices. The same holds for the croc biker; when I first saw that priced at 15000 I thought there was one zero less. That's 12 regular bikers for crying out loud! Good thing I'm not into fur, so the Palais Royal line is unlikely to seduce me even if I do have more to spend in a few years.
> 
> On a different Palais Royal note: I'm heading to Paris in the morning with someone who hates shopping and is absolutely not into fashion. If I insist I could probably convince him to visit just one store (he gets the iStore - it's a trade-off ) but on the other hand I really don't want him figuring out the value of my wardrobe. But to be in Paris and to _not_ go see the mothership of all motherships just seems wrong. Oh the cruelty! Any advice on how to resist temptation?



I love that croc biker -- absolutely adore it but gah, the price.  Isn't that 2 birkins?  

I think you have to go to the real mothership.  Just sit him down at a sidewalk cafe with a glass of pernod and some Hemingway and tell him you'll be back in a few.  Seriously.  Can you take pictures?


----------



## mundodabolsa

jenskar said:


> The wrap style that CEC has on in her modeling picks with the big collar. By the mothership I meant the Rick Owens boutique on Hudson in NYC.  They had a 42 and a 38 when I was there on Sunday.  Nicole is the saleswoman and the guy is also really sweet but I keep forgetting to get his name.
> We got there about an hour before they closed and 3 guys were on their way out in total head to toe RO -- they all looked SO amazing.
> *Btw -- they said that the button is strange on the collar -- the one no one could figure out how to button?*



voila...


----------



## jellybelly8

Jenskar, thank you so much for the heads-up! I figured out the mothership reference and emailed them this morning. Nicole was really nice and helpful. So now I have the shearling jacket coming! 

Thanks to CEC for the inspiration! I was never interested in the jacket until I saw you model it. You look amazing in RO as do the rest of you ladies.


----------



## tonkamama

*mavsun & jenskar ~ *thank you so much!!  

* jenskar ~ *sotempting...  after seeing *CEC*'s mod pictures, I too want to own one of the black shearling...  I am currently on ban til summer time, so I must wait... 

*jellybelly8 ~* congrats on your new purchase, yes indeed it is such a beautiful shearing jacket!!!  Cannot wait to see your mod picture!!  



mavsun said:


> wow, *tonkamama*, that is seriously beautiful coat! you look great with it!





jenskar said:


> You look amazing in this !!





jellybelly8 said:


> Jenskar, thank you so much for the heads-up! I figured out the mothership reference and emailed them this morning. Nicole was really nice and helpful. *So now I have the shearling jacket coming!*
> 
> Thanks to CEC for the inspiration! I was never interested in the jacket until I saw you model it. You look amazing in RO as do the rest of you ladies.


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> Love the new purchases!
> 
> I definitely agree on how great Tonka looks in the skorts - I would never be able to pull those off, yet you do it effortlessy!
> 
> Wow at the Palais Royal story! But it seems there are plenty of people who have that kind of money to spend, or they would not be able to ask for such prices. The same holds for the croc biker; when I first saw that priced at 15000 I thought there was one zero less. That's 12 regular bikers for crying out loud! Good thing I'm not into fur, so the Palais Royal line is unlikely to seduce me even if I do have more to spend in a few years.
> 
> On a different Palais Royal note: I'm heading to Paris in the morning with someone who hates shopping and is absolutely not into fashion. If I insist I could probably convince him to visit just one store (he gets the iStore - it's a trade-off ) but on the other hand I really don't want him figuring out the value of my wardrobe. But to be in Paris and to _not_ go see the mothership of all motherships just seems wrong. Oh the cruelty! Any advice on how to resist temptation?



I agree with everyone, you have to go.  The Palais Royal itself is a tourist attraction in its own right, you could easily bring him there and he could wander around there while you pop into the shop.  It's a nice shop.  There's not loads of stuff there but it's definitely worth going.  They are nice and helpful there.  The last time we were there you could hear an American male voice coming from the upstairs bit - it had to be him right?!

Also just so you know they have a good variety of RO in Le Bon Marche, very little in Printemps and none in Galleries Lafayette.  In case you get another few minutes for shopping.... I have to say I would find it very hard to go to Paris and not shop!!


----------



## debi.n

jellybelly8 said:


> Jenskar, thank you so much for the heads-up! I figured out the mothership reference and emailed them this morning. Nicole was really nice and helpful. So now I have the shearling jacket coming!
> 
> Thanks to CEC for the inspiration! I was never interested in the jacket until I saw you model it. You look amazing in RO as do the rest of you ladies.


 
Congrats!  Look forward to some mod pics when you get it


----------



## jellybelly8

Thanks debi.n and tonkamama! I cannot wait to get it! It'll be my third RO shearling. 

Here's another interesting way you can button it:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## debi.n

jellybelly8 said:


> Thanks debi.n and tonkamama! I cannot wait to get it! It'll be my third RO shearling.
> 
> Here's another interesting way you can button it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Love it!  What are your other two?


----------



## jellybelly8

I have the classic style with corded sleeves in bronze and the one with the wings in dark dust.


----------



## mundodabolsa

jellybelly8 said:


> Thanks debi.n and tonkamama! I cannot wait to get it! It'll be my third RO shearling.
> 
> Here's another interesting way you can button it:



this looks very nice in the picture and all but I think * CEC.LV4eva * and I may have lost 10 years off our life trying to figure out how to renact it in the real world without looking like a dog with one of those space collars on


----------



## tonkamama

jellybelly8 said:


> Thanks debi.n and tonkamama! I cannot wait to get it! It'll be my third RO shearling.
> 
> Here's another interesting way you can button it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*jellybelly8 ~* I really love this look!!!  I hope he will bring the style back later this year...  better for me to save now!!


----------



## tonkamama

mundodabolsa said:


> this looks very nice in the picture and all but I think *CEC.LV4eva nd I may have lost 10 years off our life *trying to figure out how to renact it in the real world without looking like a dog with one of those space collars on


 But all the hard works you and *CEC* put in have been paid off... like I mentioned to *Jelly*...  I really hope this jacket will be available again by end of year...  such a beauty!!  

Little OT here ~ Speaking about loosing 10 years...  just few days ago, I found a pair of RO booties ( >5" tall) in size 37.5 @ my local NM Last Call @ 75% off, I put them on but felt too tall for me....  the problem I was facing...  I couldn't get the boots off (forgot I was wearing a pair of thicker socks)...  I was like  ..hmm what should I do now should I ask SA to help me out and made a fool out of myself or just pay for them and walk out?!  Well, let me tell you I was in  and probably lost 10 years of my "youth" trying to figure out how to get myself out of the odd situation!!  Finally after wresting with my poor knees ...  I was able to free myself again with "pain"!!  Lessons learned!!


----------



## debi.n

jellybelly8 said:


> I have the classic style with corded sleeves in bronze and the one with the wings in dark dust.



So with the black now you have the perfect variety!

With the older one, how would you say the shearling itself has worn?  I was worried it might get a bit dirty looking, like when you see old shearling coats.  Do you comb/maintain it at all?

Or this question can go to anyone with a shearling more than a year old


----------



## marina230

:lolots::lolots::lolots:





tonkamama said:


> But all the hard works you and *CEC* put in have been paid off... like I mentioned to *Jelly*...  I really hope this jacket will be available again by end of year...  such a beauty!!
> 
> Little OT here ~ Speaking about loosing 10 years...  just few days ago, I found a pair of RO booties ( >5" tall) in size 37.5 @ my local NM Last Call @ 75% off, I put them on but felt too tall for me....  the problem I was facing...  I couldn't get the boots off (forgot I was wearing a pair of thicker socks)...  I was like  ..hmm what should I do now should I ask SA to help me out and made a fool out of myself or just pay for them and walk out?!  Well, let me tell you I was in  and probably lost 10 years of my "youth" trying to figure out how to get myself out of the odd situation!!  Finally after wresting with my poor knees ...  I was able to free myself again with "pain"!!  Lessons learned!!


I love all your goodies, ladies. I would love to have one RO leather jacket, but leaving in Miami does not help me to be as stylish as you are. 
But thank you for all your modeling pictures, I check them every day.


----------



## debi.n

Just wondering if anyone that reads this is from London?  When they announced a couple of years ago that a RO shop would open here I was so excited, I thought this would be the answer to my prayers, I could ask them to order me in anything I couldn't find, I would have all the Lilies stuff in a shop to see rather than having to buy it online.  And then when it opened it was pretty disappointing, they have no Lilies and the SAs are not very knowledgeable or helpful.  

When it opened I went in to try to find a top I had seen in Paris but they didn't have my size.  The SA didn't know what top I was talking about, despite there not being that many styles at the time.  She went into the back room and pulled out a couple of Lilies tops that were just in storage and not on the shop floor (??), but they weren't the right top.  She asked me to email her the style from NAP and she said she would look into it and get the size for me.  So I did, but she never got back to me, and when I emailed her a month later wondering what was happening she just said Oh I couldn't get it.  Frustrating....  So from then on I haven't bothered asking them about anything.  

I was wondering if anyone else had any better stories to tell?  I pop in now and then when I'm around there but would be in all the time if they had a better selection/were more helpful.


----------



## tonkamama

marina230 said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> I love all your goodies, ladies. I would love to have one RO leather jacket, but leaving in Miami does not help me to be as stylish as you are.
> But thank you for all your modeling pictures, I check them every day.


*marina230 ~* thank you so much, you are so sweetie!!  

I was passing thru Miami on my way to Bahamas for vacation few years ago and I love the weather there.  Alto I love Fall/Winter clothing but I am a Summer person, often I wish SF has more sunny weathers and light breezing beaches so I can swim in there...  in reality that is not going to happen when waters are still freezing cold in July!!

RO has really nice summer clothing and couple short sleeves Wedge leather vests and light weight jackets (for that cold winter night!) that you should check out....


----------



## elitebysl

Hey everyone, I ordered the shearling biker in dark dust last night. I'm hoping the size I chose will fit. I wear a 40 in blistered biker and got a 42 in shearling since I want to layer possibly and want some space. I was afraid if I got 40 it will be too fitted. I know some of u stayed tts. Is there anyone who sized up that could chime in? I wonder if the 42 is slightly bigger or much bigger compared to 40. Btw, I'm 5'10 and weigh 115. I will post pics when it comes!! Thanks guys


----------



## tonkamama

elitebysl said:


> Hey everyone, I ordered the shearling biker in dark dust last night. I'm hoping the size I chose will fit. I wear a 40 in blistered biker and got a 42 in shearling since I want to layer possibly and want some space. I was afraid if I got 40 it will be too fitted. I know some of u stayed tts. Is there anyone who sized up that could chime in? I wonder if the 42 is slightly bigger or much bigger compared to 40. Btw, I'm 5'10 and weigh 115. I will post pics when it comes!! Thanks guys


Congrats! You will fine with size 42 for layering.  Cannot wait to see your mod picture.


----------



## mundodabolsa

elitebysl said:


> Hey everyone, I ordered the shearling biker in dark dust last night. I'm hoping the size I chose will fit. I wear a 40 in blistered biker and got a 42 in shearling since I want to layer possibly and want some space. I was afraid if I got 40 it will be too fitted. I know some of u stayed tts. Is there anyone who sized up that could chime in? I wonder if the 42 is slightly bigger or much bigger compared to 40. Btw, I'm 5'10 and weigh 115. I will post pics when it comes!! Thanks guys



I think you'll be fine, in my experience the differences between one size to the next in RO clothing tends to be barely noticeable.  although with the shearling I think you're going to want to do the opposite of layering, the jacket itself is so hot you'll want to wear something very thin underneath. 

can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

to everyone with your lovely comments.

Jellybelly: I've tried to tie the button thing in the front like that. I'm afraid that it looks very odd in real life. The thing is that there's no button closure in the front of the jacket, just the tie, so just that small button doesn't hold the collar together at all.



jellybelly8 said:


> Thanks debi.n and tonkamama! I cannot wait to get it! It'll be my third RO shearling.
> 
> Here's another interesting way you can button it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> Just wondering if anyone that reads this is from London?  When they announced a couple of years ago that a RO shop would open here I was so excited, I thought this would be the answer to my prayers, I could ask them to order me in anything I couldn't find, I would have all the Lilies stuff in a shop to see rather than having to buy it online.  And then when it opened it was pretty disappointing, they have no Lilies and the SAs are not very knowledgeable or helpful.
> 
> When it opened I went in to try to find a top I had seen in Paris but they didn't have my size.  The SA didn't know what top I was talking about, despite there not being that many styles at the time.  She went into the back room and pulled out a couple of Lilies tops that were just in storage and not on the shop floor (??), but they weren't the right top.  She asked me to email her the style from NAP and she said she would look into it and get the size for me.  So I did, but she never got back to me, and when I emailed her a month later wondering what was happening she just said Oh I couldn't get it.  Frustrating....  So from then on I haven't bothered asking them about anything.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else had any better stories to tell?  I pop in now and then when I'm around there but would be in all the time if they had a better selection/were more helpful.


*debi.n ~* I know exactly what you meant...  I guess maybe the SA was new and not trained properly and familiar with all the RO products.....  I think this is more of an individual case vs company training.  Perhaps you can ask to speak to the store manager for all your special orders? 

I too ran into similar situations all the time.  Often I felt I know much more and better on the brands than the SAs I was dealing with at the time.  Some turned out happy ending, some weren&#8217;t.

The happier ones&#8230;  my Nordstrom SA who sold me the Dark Dust shearling did not know much about RO either, after special ordered in the jacket for me based on my detail description, she told me she wants one for herself too!! 

Also I had helped my Neiman Marcus handbag SA sold quiet few Balenciaga bags last year cus she was not familiar with the line and asked me to explain the bags to her customers (I always went by and say &#8220;hi&#8221; to her when I visited my local NM, BTW she is a Chanel expert and has sold me most my Chanel bags)&#8230;after she rang up the Bal sales, I told her I need a percentage of her commission&#8230;.  LOL


----------



## elitebysl

Tonka, thanks for the comment, I will def do mod shots when it comes. U look so good in all ur shots. 

Mundo, thanks for the info. I'm hoping it will keep me warmmm!! I'm just cold all the time, even when I layer I'm still cold. But if I don't and this jacket can keep me that warm I will be happy!! 






tonkamama said:


> Congrats! You will fine with size 42 for layering.  Cannot wait to see your mod picture.





mundodabolsa said:


> I think you'll be fine, in my experience the differences between one size to the next in RO clothing tends to be barely noticeable.  although with the shearling I think you're going to want to do the opposite of layering, the jacket itself is so hot you'll want to wear something very thin underneath.
> 
> can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> *debi.n ~* I know exactly what you meant...  I guess maybe the SA was new and not trained properly and familiar with all the RO products.....  I think this is more of an individual case vs company training.  Perhaps you can ask to speak to the store manager for all your special orders?
> 
> I too ran into similar situations all the time.  Often I felt I know much more and better on the brands than the SAs I was dealing with at the time.  Some turned out happy ending, some werent.
> 
> The happier ones  my Nordstrom SA who sold me the Dark Dust shearling did not know much about RO either, after special ordered in the jacket for me based on my detail description, she told me she wants one for herself too!!
> 
> Also I had helped my Neiman Marcus handbag SA sold quiet few Balenciaga bags last year cus she was not familiar with the line and asked me to explain the bags to her customers (I always went by and say hi to her when I visited my local NM, BTW she is a Chanel expert and has sold me most my Chanel bags)after she rang up the Bal sales, I told her I need a percentage of her commission.  LOL



The sad thing is, she is the manager..... but yeah this isn't a problem specific to this shop, sales people in general are not very knowledgeable/helpful.  I also often find I know more about their product than they do!


----------



## debi.n

elitebysl said:


> Tonka, thanks for the comment, I will def do mod shots when it comes. U look so good in all ur shots.
> 
> Mundo, thanks for the info. I'm hoping it will keep me warmmm!! I'm just cold all the time, even when I layer I'm still cold. But if I don't and this jacket can keep me that warm I will be happy!!



I'm the same, I also really feel the cold.  When I saw this jacket I was so in love, not just because it was so beautiful, but the idea of how warm it was going to keep me was so exciting!!  And it does, it keeps you so cozy and toasty, while still looking amazing.  However you don't overheat because the sleeves sort of balance it out.  You will love it!

I stayed with my normal size, but as mentioned I think there isn't that much of a difference from one size to the next up.


----------



## jenskar

I am so enjoying everyone's posts and pictures.  
Opened my email today to final markdowns at Luisaviaroma and ... I have the long leather biker in black on its way to me ... hard to resist 70% off -- will post modeling pictures at some point -- I'll probably be traveling when it arrives.
Here's the link to the long biker.  I ordered a size up so that hopefully it will fit more like the grey one on the site:
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=&vendorColor=MDk=&season=sale&seasProdID=54I
Maybe we need to have a NYC RO lunch/brunch at some point?
What other designers do all of you like?


----------



## tonkamama

*elitebysl & debi.n ~ *

I am cold all the time, and glad that I live in CA b/c of the weather .  I recall a trip to NYC  ... I actually had to shorten my stay and came home early due the snowing freezing weather....  

For shearling jacket....I noticed the shoulder lengths for size 40 & 42 are the same...  except 42 has slyly bigger bust size.



elitebysl said:


> Tonka, thanks for the comment, I will def do mod shots when it comes. U look so good in all ur shots.
> 
> Mundo, thanks for the info. I'm hoping it will keep me warmmm!! I'm just cold all the time, even when I layer I'm still cold. But if I don't and this jacket can keep me that warm I will be happy!!





debi.n said:


> I'm the same, I also really feel the cold.  When I saw this jacket I was so in love, not just because it was so beautiful, but the idea of how warm it was going to keep me was so exciting!!  And it does, it keeps you so cozy and toasty, while still looking amazing.  However you don't overheat because the sleeves sort of balance it out.  You will love it!
> 
> I stayed with my normal size, but as mentioned I think there isn't that much of a difference from one size to the next up.


----------



## tonkamama

jenskar said:


> I am so enjoying everyone's posts and pictures.
> Opened my email today to final markdowns at Luisaviaroma and ... I have the long leather biker in black on its way to me ... hard to resist 70% off -- will post modeling pictures at some point -- I'll probably be traveling when it arrives.
> Here's the link to the long biker.  I ordered a size up so that hopefully it will fit more like the grey one on the site:
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=&vendorColor=MDk=&season=sale&seasProdID=54I
> Maybe we need to have a NYC RO lunch/brunch at some point?
> What other designers do all of you like?


*jenskar ~* congrats!!!  such a great deal!!  I had a beautiful RO skirt in my basket for few days (cus I am on ban :banned and now it is no longer available...

Cannot wait to see your new RO long biker jacket!!


----------



## debi.n

jenskar said:


> I am so enjoying everyone's posts and pictures.
> Opened my email today to final markdowns at Luisaviaroma and ... I have the long leather biker in black on its way to me ... hard to resist 70% off -- will post modeling pictures at some point -- I'll probably be traveling when it arrives.
> Here's the link to the long biker.  I ordered a size up so that hopefully it will fit more like the grey one on the site:
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=&vendorColor=MDk=&season=sale&seasProdID=54I
> Maybe we need to have a NYC RO lunch/brunch at some point?
> What other designers do all of you like?




Congrats!!  70% off, wow!!  Look forward to the mod pics.

I have noticed most of you guys are from NYC, you should go for lunch, could be fun.  The London RO lunch would consist of me eating by myself.  haha


----------



## Balchlfen

Hey debi.n! Not quite on your own - I'd join you 

I've admired RO for a long time and up until recently I just had a few lilies tops. I have finally got a RO leather jacket and I love it! 

I wanted to ask you - would you mind letting me know your measurements? I have the leather asymmetric Jacket in size 40 and have been watching NAP  to see if the dark dust shearling jacket became available again in a 40.....it didn't so I succumbed and bought the last 38 on LVR! I hope it fits! 

I know you have the same jacket (it's you pics that made me want one so much!)...I am a UK 6 or 8 depending on brand....8 stone and 5ft 4. Are we similar in size? Is the 38 going to be too small do you think? I rather cancel the order now before they ship if you think the 38 will be too small 

Thanks so much x


----------



## jenskar

debi.n said:


> Congrats!!  70% off, wow!!  Look forward to the mod pics.
> 
> I have noticed most of you guys are from NYC, you should go for lunch, could be fun.  The London RO lunch would consist of me eating by myself.  haha



Then you just have to tell us when you're coming to NY, right?


----------



## marina230

debi.n said:


> So with the black now you have the perfect variety!
> 
> With the older one, how would you say the shearling itself has worn?  I was worried it might get a bit dirty looking, like when you see old shearling coats.  Do you comb/maintain it at all?
> 
> Or this question can go to anyone with a shearling more than a year old





tonkamama said:


> *jenskar ~* congrats!!!  such a great deal!!  I had a beautiful RO skirt in my basket for few days (cus I am on ban :banned and now it is no longer available...
> 
> Cannot wait to see your new RO long biker jacket!!


Guess what? I took your advice and ordered two dresses and one top from yoox. I am not sure about size at all. I am 5'10 36D, 28waist and 140-145 lb. I wear HL size M, most leather jackets M as well. After checking my closet and seeing 12 leather jackets in every possible color I decided to take a brake (as I said before as much as I love leather jackets and boots living in Miami does not give me a chance to wear them often)
But, dresses and tops I will.
Any way, I enjoy reading all your posts and see such a gorgeous pictures.
Thank you for postponing my retirement plans



P



tonkamama said:


> *marina230 ~* thank you so much, you are so sweetie!!
> 
> I was passing thru Miami on my way to Bahamas for vacation few years ago and I love the weather there.  Alto I love Fall/Winter clothing but I am a Summer person, often I wish SF has more sunny weathers and light breezing beaches so I can swim in there...  in reality that is not going to happen when waters are still freezing cold in July!!
> 
> RO has really nice summer clothing and couple short sleeves Wedge leather vests and light weight jackets (for that cold winter night!) that you should check out....


----------



## debi.n

Balchlfen said:
			
		

> Hey debi.n! Not quite on your own - I'd join you
> 
> I've admired RO for a long time and up until recently I just had a few lilies tops. I have finally got a RO leather jacket and I love it!
> 
> I wanted to ask you - would you mind letting me know your measurements? I have the leather asymmetric Jacket in size 40 and have been watching NAP  to see if the dark dust shearling jacket became available again in a 40.....it didn't so I succumbed and bought the last 38 on LVR! I hope it fits!
> 
> I know you have the same jacket (it's you pics that made me want one so much!)...I am a UK 6 or 8 depending on brand....8 stone and 5ft 4. Are we similar in size? Is the 38 going to be too small do you think? I rather cancel the order now before they ship if you think the 38 will be too small
> 
> Thanks so much x



hey Balchlfen! great to have someone local on here!

We are pretty much the same size. I'm 5'2" and about 7.5-8st and also a UK 6 or 8 depending. I think the important thing would be bust size though, if you have a big bust the 38 might be too tight around there. I'm a 32DD and the 40 fits around the bust but it would probably be tight on a 38 (with winter clothes on underneath). So if you have a smaller bust it could be ok, as there probably isn't that much difference otherwise between the 38 and 40. LVR offer free returns so you could always just get it and try it on and send it back if it's too small. 

Good luck, I really hope it fits you! It's an amazing jacket. Let us know what happens. 

Also out of curiosity, what Lilies tops do you have?


----------



## debi.n

jenskar said:


> Then you just have to tell us when you're coming to NY, right?



Haha, will do!


----------



## Balchlfen

debi.n said:


> hey Balchlfen! great to have someone local on here!
> 
> We are pretty much the same size. I'm 5'2" and about 7.5-8st and also a UK 6 or 8 depending. I think the important thing would be bust size though, if you have a big bust the 38 might be too tight around there. I'm a 32DD and the 40 fits around the bust but it would probably be tight on a 38 (with winter clothes on underneath). So if you have a smaller bust it could be ok, as there probably isn't that much difference otherwise between the 38 and 40. LVR offer free returns so you could always just get it and try it on and send it back if it's too small.
> 
> Good luck, I really hope it fits you! It's an amazing jacket. Let us know what happens.
> 
> Also out of curiosity, what Lilies tops do you have?



Thank you so much for your reply 

I have a smaller bust - just 32B :shame: so maybe the 38 will be ok. I hope so as I think I have missed all of the 40's unfortunately 

I have the black and dust drape effect jersey tops - paid full price and now they are in the sale....typical! 

I'll let you know when the shearling arrives! Can't wait....nervous at the same time though.....hope it fits!


----------



## debi.n

Balchlfen said:


> Thank you so much for your reply
> 
> I have a smaller bust - just 32B :shame: so maybe the 38 will be ok. I hope so as I think I have missed all of the 40's unfortunately
> 
> I have the black and dust drape effect jersey tops - paid full price and now they are in the sale....typical!
> 
> I'll let you know when the shearling arrives! Can't wait....nervous at the same time though.....hope it fits!



Fingers crossed you will be ok then!  And you're lucky, I wish I had a smaller bust!

I know what you mean, I picked up a Roland Mouret dress in the sale that I had been eyeing for months, and the wait until it was delivered was torture!  Thankfully I chose the right size and it fits, because they had sold out so I couldn't exchange it for a different size.

Which tops do you mean, the cross front long sleeved ones?  I wore my black one like that last night!


----------



## Balchlfen

^^^ Yes, the cross over effect one  Great tops aren't they - so versatile! I'm tempted to get another black one as a back-up if NAP reduces the prices a bit further.....


----------



## poptarts

Not sure if this is off topic, but I was reading the latest issues of Harpers and came across this photo of Vera Wang in RO (the vest looks to be croc!!. The article is about her new home in LA). The outfit is just perfect so I thought I'd share 

_(photo credit HB magazine)_


----------



## chloe speaks

poptarts said:


> Not sure if this is off topic, but I was reading the latest issues of Harpers and came across this photo of Vera Wang in RO (the vest looks to be croc!!. The article is about her new home in LA). The outfit is just perfect so I thought I'd share
> 
> _(photo credit HB magazine)_



thanks for sharing poptarts! i think this belongs here...her boots look RO wedgy too. I dunno if it looks croc though - the pic is pretty small; it looks like a stiffer shinier leather than the usual - i could swear i just saw this vest as a 'runway' look on ebay, but i can't find the link right now!


----------



## poptarts

chloe speaks said:


> thanks for sharing poptarts! i think this belongs here...her boots look RO wedgy too. I dunno if it looks croc though - the pic is pretty small; it looks like a stiffer shinier leather than the usual - i could swear i just saw this vest as a 'runway' look on ebay, but i can't find the link right now!



Her boots are RO and the skirt is Haider Ackermann I believe. The vest looked croc in my magazine but it could very well just be leather like you said. In either case, it is a beautiful vest! I'd love to see an up close picture if anyone has one  She looks fabulous in it!


----------



## jenskar

Very tasty Vera Wang photo!


----------



## debi.n

poptarts said:


> Not sure if this is off topic, but I was reading the latest issues of Harpers and came across this photo of Vera Wang in RO (the vest looks to be croc!!. The article is about her new home in LA). The outfit is just perfect so I thought I'd share
> 
> _(photo credit HB magazine)_


 
Thanks for posting this!  My first thought was also that it was a croc vest.  God knows she could afford it!!

Cool house as well.


----------



## Balchlfen

Well the shearling jacket in size 38 arrived today.....

This is one incredible jacket! Jeez, it is gorgeous and plush!

The size 38 is ok but I would be better with a 40. The 38 zips up but there is no room to put anything more than a t-shirt on underneath.....


----------



## debi.n

Balchlfen said:
			
		

> Well the shearling jacket in size 38 arrived today.....
> 
> This is one incredible jacket! Jeez, it is gorgeous and plush!
> 
> The size 38 is ok but I would be better with a 40. The 38 zips up but there is no room to put anything more than a t-shirt on underneath.....



hmmmmm so what are you going to do? what about putting a few jumpers on and wearing it like that around the house to try to stretch it out a bit?!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

poptarts said:


> Not sure if this is off topic, but I was reading the latest issues of Harpers and came across this photo of Vera Wang in RO (the vest looks to be croc!!. The article is about her new home in LA). The outfit is just perfect so I thought I'd share
> 
> _(photo credit HB magazine)_



thanks for posting this poptarts!!! I love it! Will need to find a closeup pic of this online now lol

As per Harper's Bazaar:
http://www.harpersbazaar.com/magazi...rick-owns-skirt-los-angeles-home-0212#slide-7

Both skirt and vest by RO
Boots are Ann Demeulemeester

From video:




This looks like an RO top to me as well....


----------



## pinknyanko

I'll be returning a sepia leather jacket to net a porter (the one with the fishtail peplum). So keep an eye out on the outnet it should come up. 

I'm a bit bummed that I had the chance to buy the long biker jacket off luisviaroma but hesitated and it sold out haha. It's ok though cuz I picked up the shearling biker in 38 which is awesome.


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> thanks for posting this poptarts!!! I love it! Will need to find a closeup pic of this online now lol
> 
> As per Harper's Bazaar:
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/magazi...rick-owns-skirt-los-angeles-home-0212#slide-7
> 
> Both skirt and vest by RO
> Boots are Ann Demeulemeester
> 
> From video:
> 
> View attachment 1569125
> 
> 
> This looks like an RO top to me as well....
> 
> View attachment 1569126



come to think of it, it's a little funny that she's wearing an outfit that is head to toe some other fashion designer!:giggles:


----------



## pinknyanko

chloe speaks said:


> come to think of it, it's a little funny that she's wearing an outfit that is head to toe some other fashion designer!:giggles:



not really... she was a fashion director/stylist before she was a designer anyway


----------



## jigga85

So far, I only have a sheer, army-green tshirt by Rick Owens. I would love some more pieces but some of his mens stuff are too adrogynous.

 his stuff though.


----------



## Balchlfen

debi.n said:


> hmmmmm so what are you going to do? what about putting a few jumpers on and wearing it like that around the house to try to stretch it out a bit?!



As luck would have it a 40 popped back up on NAP last night! So I snagged it! it's more expensive on NAP than LVR but I couldn't resist! I just hope it is great condition as it is obviously a return.....

Finger crossed! Thanks for your help debi.n - I will keep you informed x


----------



## tonkamama

Balchlfen said:


> As luck would have it a 40 popped back up on NAP last night! So I snagged it! it's more expensive on NAP than LVR but I couldn't resist! I just hope it is great condition as it is obviously a return.....
> 
> Finger crossed! Thanks for your help debi.n - I will keep you informed x


*Balchlfen ~* congrats!!  Size 40 DD shearling will be a better fit for you (we are the same size), it will allow some breathing room...  Pls post mod picture when you receive it.


----------



## debi.n

Balchlfen said:


> As luck would have it a 40 popped back up on NAP last night! So I snagged it! it's more expensive on NAP than LVR but I couldn't resist! I just hope it is great condition as it is obviously a return.....
> 
> Finger crossed! Thanks for your help debi.n - I will keep you informed x


 
That's great!  Definitely better to pay more for a better fit.

The 40 has been sold out on NAP since I got mine in November, so I have a feeling yours will probably be one from the NAP US sale that has ended and not a return, which is good.  If things don't sell out in the US sale I would guess they would sell them internationally rather than keep them for the Outnet.


----------



## chloe speaks

pinknyanko said:


> not really... she was a fashion director/stylist before she was a designer anyway



rather I meant it tongue in cheek that these interviews can become a shameless plug of their product, as if designers exclusively wear their own designs 24/7


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jigga85 said:


> So far, I only have a sheer, army-green tshirt by Rick Owens. I would love some more pieces but some of his mens stuff are too adrogynous.
> 
> his stuff though.



I've seen your mod pix for other stuff before, you look good

We need some men here modeling RO clothing too! 

Have you tried his shoes? They're very comfy for guys!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> come to think of it, it's a little funny that she's wearing an outfit that is head to toe some other fashion designer!:giggles:



well as long as she looks good in them, I'm happy with that!

in fact, I think Vera Wang looked GREAT! I would've never imagined her classy flowy wedding gown style with RO's clothing. It must be her hair! It's like RO perfection, like the designer's hair himself


----------



## poptarts

^ ITA she looks fantastic. I like that she designs dreamy wedding gowns but her personal style has always been on the edgier side.

Found a bigger scan of the outfit. The vest definitely looks scale-y to me.

photo credit: pjlatte@tPF


----------



## IFFAH

^It's very Vera Wang. She's consistently dressed in almost like that all the time and it has become part of her signature style for many years. I  her. She's not into immaculate high-end elegance or into latest fanciful trends yet there's a punch of *"sassy noir chic"* of her style to me. Rick Owens and her are a perfect match.


----------



## slky

^I actually spotted Vera Wang in the Paris RO boutique once, about two years ago. She was there with a group of friends, decked out in black, occupied the sofa on the second floor and looked very at home there. The SAs ignored her for the most and seemed slightly annoyed at her yapping (she was relatively loud) - I doubt they knew who she was. I remember being surprised at the time, as I never associated her with being a RO fan, but she's since been quite vocal about her love for his clothes.


----------



## Balchlfen

tonkamama said:


> *Balchlfen ~* congrats!!  Size 40 DD shearling will be a better fit for you (we are the same size), it will allow some breathing room...  Pls post mod picture when you receive it.



Thanks tonkamama! I have "bumped" into you on the Balenciaga jacket thread We seem to be virtually the same size although I am a 36 in the Bal jacket...but I recall you saying you could also do a 36 

I am so excited to get the 40! It will be here tomorrow! 

Do you find the jacket really warm? Would I need to wear many layers underneath?

Ohhhh I love your mod shots by the way! They really inspire me - both here and on the Balenciaga sub-forum


----------



## Balchlfen

debi.n said:


> That's great!  Definitely better to pay more for a better fit.
> 
> The 40 has been sold out on NAP since I got mine in November, so I have a feeling yours will probably be one from the NAP US sale that has ended and not a return, which is good.  If things don't sell out in the US sale I would guess they would sell them internationally rather than keep them for the Outnet.



I hope you are right debi.n! I soooo want this jacket to be perfect!


----------



## tonkamama

Balchlfen said:


> Thanks tonkamama! I have "bumped" into you on the *Balenciaga jacket thread* We seem to be virtually the same size although I am a 36 in the Bal jacket...but I recall you saying you could also do a 36
> 
> I am so excited to get the 40! It will be here tomorrow!
> 
> *Do you find the jacket really warm? Would I need to wear many layers underneath*?
> 
> Ohhhh I love your mod shots by the way! They really inspire me - both here and on the Balenciaga sub-forum


*Balchlfen ~* Thank you dear you are so sweet.... yes I can do a size 36 in Balenciaga, but I got my 1st Bal jacket in size 38 so I can layer ... I was planning to get a size 36 but got "little" side track (Oops a confession to make...:shame by Rick Owens jackets which fit me perfectly.  I do plan to save up for a size 36 Bal jacket this year. hope I can find a black with black zipper.

*Regarding RO DD shearling... it keeps me warm*.  Where I live is averaging 40 °F ~ 65 °F winter time, last time I was wearing just a silk shirt underneath it and it kept me warm thru out the night ... love it.


----------



## calisnoopy

I got a Rick Owens black washed leather fleece lined jacket from Nordstrom at finale (60+15% off)...such a steal, came out to just around $98X usd!

I also have a bronze metallic classic leather jacket and a chocolate brown suede with shearling inside classic leather jacket.

I'm hoping for a true DUST grey leather one sometime...the past few seasons of dust seem to be variations of green tone/khaki browns =X


----------



## debi.n

calisnoopy said:


> I got a Rick Owens black washed leather fleece lined jacket from Nordstrom at finale (60+15% off)...such a steal, came out to just around $98X usd!
> 
> I also have a bronze metallic classic leather jacket and a chocolate brown suede with shearling inside classic leather jacket.
> 
> I'm hoping for a true DUST grey leather one sometime...the past few seasons of dust seem to be variations of green tone/khaki browns =X



Congrats!  Would love to see mod pics of all your jackets.

Is it just me or does he use Dark Dust to describe pretty much any shade of brown or grey..... haha


----------



## chloe speaks

calisnoopy said:


> I got a Rick Owens black washed leather fleece lined jacket from Nordstrom at finale (60+15% off)...such a steal, came out to just around $98X usd!
> 
> I also have a bronze metallic classic leather jacket and a chocolate brown suede with shearling inside classic leather jacket.
> 
> I'm hoping for a true DUST grey leather one sometime...the past few seasons of dust seem to be variations of green tone/khaki browns =X



what an amazing deal! would love to see some modeling pics



debi.n said:


> Congrats!  Would love to see mod pics of all your jackets.
> 
> Is it just me or does he use Dark Dust to describe pretty much any shade of brown or grey..... haha



^^^ITA lol, dust seems to describe quite a range of neutral 'drabs'. i just saw a skirt at Jeffreys NYC and asked what the color was as it had no tag, the SA said - 'yeah, that's dust but that's just what he calls everything that's not black'


----------



## Kirali

Time to rant

I noticed the price for the RO wedges increased yet again. I really don't know how they can justify these prices for a boot that has a glued on sole. I remember a couple of seasons ago there was this major hoopla because the soles literally fell off the shoes.

Also, there is sadly not much I like from the S/S collection. I pre-ordered a top/jacket with drawstrings from the Paris Boutique but it hasn't arrived yet. I hope I like it since I've only seen the lookbook so far and apart from that there is just more of the same old that he does every season. I really hoped some of the more fashion forward pieces from the runway show would make it into production this time

Oh well, I guess my funds go to Yohji this season.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kirali said:


> Time to rant
> 
> I noticed the price for the RO wedges increased yet again. I really don't know how they can justify these prices for a *boot that has a glued on sole. I remember a couple of seasons ago there was this major hoopla because the soles literally fell off the shoes*.
> 
> Also, there is sadly not much I like from the S/S collection. I pre-ordered a top/jacket with drawstrings from the Paris Boutique but it hasn't arrived yet. I hope I like it since I've only seen the lookbook so far and apart from that there is just more of the same old that he does every season. I really hoped some of the more fashion forward pieces from the runway show would make it into production this time
> 
> Oh well, I guess my funds go to Yohji this season.



Really? I wonder how that happens since the leather covers over the wedge???


----------



## Kirali

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Really? I wonder how that happens since the leather covers over the wedge???



You all of the sudden got all wobbly when wearing the boots. The SA at Palais Royal told me one could see the sole "moving" under the leather that covered the boot.

Same thing happened with some men's wedges. I think they called back all the boots produced.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kirali said:


> You all of the sudden got all wobbly when wearing the boots. The SA at Palais Royal told me one could see the sole "moving" under the leather that covered the boot.
> 
> Same thing happened with some men's wedges. I think they called back all the boots produced.



wow... well hopefully my wedge boots won't disintegrate on me anytime soon... lol


----------



## calisnoopy

heres some modeling pics of my metallic bronze rick owens leather jacket... 



http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7e58721970b-pi







http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b012876e877cf970c-pi







Will post pics of the other two when I get a chance to take pics with them...and yes, dust and dark shadow can mean a million shades in Rick Owen's mind haha


----------



## tonkamama

*calisnoopy ~*congrats...  I can only find the DD color one but I already had it in shearling so I let it go...   MOD pic please...



calisnoopy said:


> I got a Rick Owens black washed leather fleece lined jacket from Nordstrom at finale (60+15% off)...such a steal, came out to just around $98X usd!
> 
> I also have a bronze metallic classic leather jacket and a chocolate brown suede with shearling inside classic leather jacket.
> 
> I'm hoping for a true DUST grey leather one sometime...the past few seasons of dust seem to be variations of green tone/khaki browns =X




*debi.n ~* I am still new buying RO, but I do notice Dark Dust showing more of Grey and Dust showing more of Taupe color....  or maybe its time for me to have my vision re-checked...  LOL.  Regardless...  both shades are beautiful IMO. 



debi.n said:


> Congrats!  Would love to see mod pics of all your jackets.
> 
> *Is it just me or does he use Dark Dust to describe pretty much any shade of brown or grey.....* haha


----------



## tonkamama

Kirali said:


> Time to rant
> 
> I noticed the price for the RO wedges increased yet again. I really don't know how they can justify these prices for a boot that has a glued on sole. I remember a couple of seasons ago there was this major hoopla because the soles literally fell off the shoes.
> 
> Also, there is sadly not much I like from the S/S collection. I pre-ordered a top/jacket with drawstrings from the Paris Boutique but it hasn't arrived yet. I hope I like it since I've only seen the lookbook so far and apart from that there is just more of the same old that he does every season. I really hoped some of the more fashion forward pieces from the runway show would make it into production this time
> 
> Oh well, *I guess my funds go to Yohji this season*.


That is too bad about the pricing increase on the boots!!  Just about when I want to purchases a pair...  ush:

I do love Yohji, Issey and Comme des Garcons!!  I don't have much just few pieces... and the best part of these designers are...  they never go out of style and make them such good "investment"!!


----------



## Kirali

tonkamama said:


> That is too bad about the pricing increase on the boots!!  Just about when I want to purchases a pair...  ush:
> 
> I do love Yohji, Issey and Comme des Garcons!!  I don't have much just few pieces... and the best part of these designers are...  they never go out of style and make them such good "investment"!!




They have been increasing the shoe prices for a couple of seasons now. Here the wedges are now around 850 Euro, which is an increase around 10% from last season's boots. 

And Yohji is the master I adore everything he comes out with and in my opinion there is nothing like a piece of Yohji clothing. They are indeed timeless.
I collect vintage and archival Yamamoto and almost all of his clothes from the 80's still feel contemporary today That is if you like the quirky things, I can understand that his apparel is not for everyone.

Back to Rick - I think the colours 'dust' and 'dark dust' always have more or less brown in them. It is supposed to resemble mudd


----------



## debi.n

Kirali said:


> Time to rant
> 
> I noticed the price for the RO wedges increased yet again. I really don't know how they can justify these prices for a boot that has a glued on sole. I remember a couple of seasons ago there was this major hoopla because the soles literally fell off the shoes.
> 
> Also, there is sadly not much I like from the S/S collection. I pre-ordered a top/jacket with drawstrings from the Paris Boutique but it hasn't arrived yet. I hope I like it since I've only seen the lookbook so far and apart from that there is just more of the same old that he does every season. I really hoped some of the more fashion forward pieces from the runway show would make it into production this time
> 
> Oh well, I guess my funds go to Yohji this season.



I have to say I'm tending to agree with you here.  Last season was the first ever that I didn't LOVE everything, and in fact I was fairly disappointed in the collections.  The Lilies clothes were either the same styles as always or nothing special, bar one or two things that were nice but still didn't make me run out and buy them (at full price at least, I might pick them up when NAP does their further reductions).  And besides the jackets in the main line, nothing really wowed me.  It's the first time since I think 2007 that I haven't bought at least a few things from each season, most of it at full price in case things sold out, which did used to happen.  

I've also noticed the big price increase, for example one Lilies top I bought a year ago was £180 and this year the same top was £220!  I have a bit of a theory on this - besides the euro getting stronger, I think that they are raising prices as things aren't selling.  Let me explain....  These days it seems like nothing sells out anymore, and even during the sale nothing sells out.  There are a lot of Lilies tops in the NAP sale now that are still available in all sizes.  So the price that they are selling these things for is going lower and lower.  I bet a lot of these items will end up on the Outnet.  So maybe they are trying to balance out their profits, meaning there will always be people who don't care about the price that will buy things at full price, so these people will balance out the majority who are now buying things at a big discount.  I don't know if that makes any sense or not...  just my thoughts.

I haven't seen much SS12 so far, so I'm hoping that things will go back to normal and there will be lots of great items for me to wear.


----------



## debi.n

calisnoopy said:


> heres some modeling pics of my metallic bronze rick owens leather jacket...
> 
> 
> 
> http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7e58721970b-pi
> 
> itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7e58721970b-pi
> 
> http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b012876e877cf970c-pi
> 
> itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b012876e877cf970c-pi
> 
> 
> Will post pics of the other two when I get a chance to take pics with them...and yes, dust and dark shadow can mean a million shades in Rick Owen's mind haha



Love it!  You look great!

And I had forgotten about dark shadow... haha.  Yep everything is either dust or dark shadow!!


----------



## Kirali

debi.n said:


> I have to say I'm tending to agree with you here.  Last season was the first ever that I didn't LOVE everything, and in fact I was fairly disappointed in the collections.  The Lilies clothes were either the same styles as always or nothing special, bar one or two things that were nice but still didn't make me run out and buy them (at full price at least, I might pick them up when NAP does their further reductions).  And besides the jackets in the main line, nothing really wowed me.  It's the first time since I think 2007 that I haven't bought at least a few things from each season, most of it at full price in case things sold out, which did used to happen.
> 
> I've also noticed the big price increase, for example one Lilies top I bought a year ago was £180 and this year the same top was £220!  I have a bit of a theory on this - besides the euro getting stronger, I think that they are raising prices as things aren't selling.  Let me explain....  These days it seems like nothing sells out anymore, and even during the sale nothing sells out.  There are a lot of Lilies tops in the NAP sale now that are still available in all sizes.  So the price that they are selling these things for is going lower and lower.  I bet a lot of these items will end up on the Outnet.  So maybe they are trying to balance out their profits, meaning there will always be people who don't care about the price that will buy things at full price, so these people will balance out the majority who are now buying things at a big discount.  I don't know if that makes any sense or not...  just my thoughts.
> 
> I haven't seen much SS12 so far, so I'm hoping that things will go back to normal and there will be lots of great items for me to wear.



I agree so much. A couple of years ago you never would have seen a shearling jacked marked down 50 %. You could consider yourself lucky if you managed to snag one at full price. Most of his signature stuff sold out pretty fast and never made it to the sales. 

I don't know about Lilies because Lilies stuff and I do not mix ( I always have issues with pilling ) but when it comes to the mainline it is always the same stuff each season. I understand we live in tough times and they mostly produce the classics that are somewhat always selling but I really would love see the really fashion forward stuff in stores. I know there are people who buy those things. I would rather buy something crazy than the umpteenth variation of the same leather jacket


----------



## debi.n

Kirali said:


> I agree so much. A couple of years ago you never would have seen a shearling jacked marked down 50 %. You could consider yourself lucky if you managed to snag one at full price. Most of his signature stuff sold out pretty fast and never made it to the sales.
> 
> I don't know about Lilies because Lilies stuff and I do not mix ( I always have issues with pilling ) but when it comes to the mainline it is always the same stuff each season. I understand we live in tough times and they mostly produce the classics that are somewhat always selling but I really would love see the really fashion forward stuff in stores. I know there are people who buy those things. I would rather buy something crazy than the umpteenth variation of the same leather jacket



Yep you're right, you would have never seen discounts on things like that before.  I need to get out of the frame of mind where I feel like I might miss out on something if I don't buy it immediately, the days of things selling out on the same day they arrive on NAP are long gone it seems!!


----------



## cheapmommy

I just read through this thread!  Love all your jackets and thanks for the wealth of information!!

I just got a jacket from Barney's.  It only came with the Barney's tag and no Rick Owens tags.  Where can I find the white size tag?  I've searched all over and for the life of me I can't seem to locate it!

Also, the jackets do seem to be considerably cheaper if I order from Europe (I'm in the US).  Is this the classic biker jacket?  The front bottom seems to have stitching that I don't see on others and I'm not seeing any zipper pockets.  I would buy from Netaporter International but they are already sold out in my size.  I would appreciate any opinions.  Thanks!!
Here is the link:  http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/8026


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cheapmommy said:


> I just read through this thread!  Love all your jackets and thanks for the wealth of information!!
> 
> I just got a jacket from Barney's.  It only came with the Barney's tag and no Rick Owens tags.  Where can I find the white size tag?  I've searched all over and for the life of me I can't seem to locate it!
> 
> Also, the jackets do seem to be considerably cheaper if I order from Europe (I'm in the US).  Is this the classic biker jacket?  The front bottom seems to have stitching that I don't see on others and I'm not seeing any zipper pockets.  I would buy from Netaporter International but they are already sold out in my size.  I would appreciate any opinions.  Thanks!!
> Here is the link:  http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/8026



Yeah, some jackets just don't have the tags, especially if they come from a department store.

This particular style is probably not the "classic" RO biker jacket which is more fitted and has pockets like you mentioned. It's just a variation of the "classic"


----------



## cheapmommy

Thanks for the reply CEC.LV4eva!  
Any idea where the sewn in size label might be?  Thanks!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

cheapmommy said:


> Thanks for the reply CEC.LV4eva!
> Any idea where the sewn in size label might be?  Thanks!



In one of the inside pockets?


----------



## cheapmommy

^ Thanks GlassOrganelle!  I pulled the pockets inside out and did not see it!  I guess mine doesn't have it.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

cheapmommy said:
			
		

> ^ Thanks GlassOrganelle!  I pulled the pockets inside out and did not see it!  I guess mine doesn't have it.



The white label tag with size/material info is usually located in the buttoned interior pocket on your left (when worn) side.


----------



## mundodabolsa

cheapmommy said:


> Thanks for the reply CEC.LV4eva!
> Any idea where the sewn in size label might be?  Thanks!





bulletproofsoul said:


> The white label tag with size/material info is usually located in *the buttoned interior pocket* on your left (when worn) side.



yes, this, I had several jackets before I ever noticed the hidden label!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cheapmommy said:


> Thanks for the reply CEC.LV4eva!
> Any idea where the sewn in size label might be?  Thanks!



Usually in one of the inside pockets


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Just wanted to post this:

*Adam Levine in Rick Owens Shoes*

I really like RO's shoes for guys


----------



## cheapmommy

^^^Thanks bulletproofsoul, mundodabolsa, and CEC.LV4eva!


----------



## Lae

Hi Ladies!

So sorry I haven't replied to your Paris advice, I've been swamped since the trip. But thank you all very much for the advice on how to distract my friend! It sounds like you all have some experience in this area . Unfortunately I didn't see more of the store other than the window... my plan of letting the guy roam around Palais Royal to take pictures (which he loves) while I snuck into the store didn't really pan out as expected. He was done taking pictures in about 30 seconds... I hadn't even made it halfway to the store in that time. Anyway! They had lots of white shoes from the new season and at least three blonde women in the store, which was a first for me. For some reason the only blonde person I've ever seen in there was the manager and I get the feeling that most of here are brunettes as well... guess I made that connection subconsciously. 

And now on to the real reason of this post: LVR now has some wedges at 70% off, so go for it if they still have your size!


----------



## debi.n

Uh how on earth did I miss some new additions to NAP??!  I check the What's New the morning things come out!

So there are a few new jackets online, one is the snake one, two are the basic classics (one black one DNA dust), and one is the black buttoned up longer length version.

There is also a couple of dresses, a skirt and a top.

Have a look:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Rick_Owens/Clothing

Firstly, how are the classic jackets £1690?  The pricing of them seems so random to me.  So I have the older DNA dust and it cost me about £1150.  What has changed in a year that it's £540 more?!  And it is the spring version so it should be a lighter leather, mine is a heavy leather.  I really don't get it.

Secondly they look a bit less fitted.  The button up version is the one I want next, and the newer version isn't as nice in my opinion.  It seems like a more relaxed fit which I'm not keen on.  Also the leather on the older blistered version looks nicer to me.  I was planning on waiting a bit and getting that one, not really being that rushed about it as NAP has this version every year.  But now if this is what the newer version is like, I'm going to have to snap up the older version ASAP.  And the older version is £1380, and the new version £1810?!??  It's the same jacket!!


----------



## debi.n

Ok I just had a look in more detail, and see a slight difference.  On the buttoned version the newer one is calf leather, and the older one is lamb.  So I guess calf leather is £430 more valuable?!

Also I had a look at the measurements to see if one fit was more relaxed, and the measurements don't make any sense.  On one the waist is 30.5" and the other 36".  There is no way there is that much of a difference.  So I'm not really putting that much faith in their measurements....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> Ok I just had a look in more detail, and see a slight difference.  On the buttoned version the newer one is calf leather, and the older one is lamb.  So I guess calf leather is £430 more valuable?!
> 
> Also I had a look at the measurements to see if one fit was more relaxed, and the measurements don't make any sense.  On one the waist is 30.5" and the other 36".  There is no way there is that much of a difference.  So I'm not really putting that much faith in their measurements....



yeah, I've noticed that RO's clothing tend to have small variations for very similar looking clothes... Then again, the prices are indeed going up for everything ush:


----------



## tonkamama

Yeah...  I also noticed the pricing increase on their leather jackets!!ush:  I am hoping to get a classic in black this year...  now I guess I need to wait longer ...


----------



## cheapmommy

I was so happy to see the new jackets until I saw the prices.


----------



## mavsun

tonkamama said:


> Yeah...  I also noticed the pricing increase on their leather jackets!!ush:  I am hoping to get a classic in black this year...  now I guess I need to wait longer ...



same here, tonkamama. I was hoping to get a paper thin classic in black.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Have you guys noticed that LVR sells RO Lilies, but doesn't specify, and still just calls it "Rick Owens" ???

I got the skirt for 70% off and will be keeping it, but I sort of feel cheated???


----------



## Kirali

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Have you guys noticed that LVR sells RO Lilies, but doesn't specify, and still just calls it "Rick Owens" ???
> 
> I got the skirt for 70% off and will be keeping it, but I sort of feel cheated???



They always have been doing that. I never minded because you can usually tell by the price if it is mainline plus Lilies stuff has that special look, but maybe you should contact CS about this.

About the jackets: He has done the velo jackets before and if my memory serves me right they have always been more expensive. I never bought one because back in the day the washed leather was just as nice.


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Have you guys noticed that LVR sells RO Lilies, but doesn't specify, and still just calls it "Rick Owens" ???
> 
> I got the skirt for 70% off and will be keeping it, but I sort of feel cheated???



Yeah a couple of places do that, like Kirali says you can usually tell by the price or look of the clothes that they're Lilies.  It's not great though, they really should label it correctly.  Which skirt did you get?



Kirali said:


> They always have been doing that. I never minded because you can usually tell by the price if it is mainline plus Lilies stuff has that special look, but maybe you should contact CS about this.
> 
> About the jackets: He has done the velo jackets before and if my memory serves me right they have always been more expensive. I never bought one because back in the day the washed leather was just as nice.



By velo you mean the smooth leather?  Despite the slight difference in types of leather, I still don't get how there can be such a price difference between lamb and cow.  And I'm sure that my DNA dust must be calf and it was still one of the cheaper ones.  And I use the term 'cheaper' loosely... haha.


----------



## debi.n

Ok now I have just seen that the new DNA dust is actually lamb!!!!  Ahhhhh!!!!! So there is no logic there at all.


----------



## calisnoopy

Hmm, just curious--do any of you treat your leather jackets, including Rick Owens ones?  I know I asked the Rick owens boutique about it a few years back and they said they dont recommend anything in particular...but I know sometimes stores/designers can't endorse an item or else they feel they may be responsible if the spraying/treatment comes out wrong etc...

But just curious, cos I have Rick Owens, Gucci, Givenchy and other leather jackets and of course I dont wear it in the rain but sometimes you may get caught in an unexpected shower...would light drizzle/sprinkles be okay or will it permanently spot/stain the leather jacket?  Most of my leather jackets are black with the exception of 1 turquoise one which isnt crazy expensive so i wont die if it did spot a little, and another is a Valentino taupey grey one which is amazing but is a lighter leather color so ive been a bit more extra OCD about wearing it anywhere LOL


----------



## tonkamama

calisnoopy said:


> Hmm, just curious--do any of you treat your leather jackets, including Rick Owens ones?  I know I asked the Rick owens boutique about it a few years back and they said they dont recommend anything in particular...but I know sometimes stores/designers can't endorse an item or else they feel they may be responsible if the spraying/treatment comes out wrong etc...
> 
> But just curious, cos I have Rick Owens, Gucci, Givenchy and other leather jackets and of course I dont wear it in the rain but sometimes you may get caught in an unexpected shower...would light drizzle/sprinkles be okay or will it permanently spot/stain the leather jacket?  Most of my leather jackets are black with the exception of 1 turquoise one which isnt crazy expensive so i wont die if it did spot a little, and another is a Valentino taupey grey one which is amazing but is a lighter leather color so ive been a bit more extra OCD about wearing it anywhere LOL


I know *CEC.LV4eva* did treat her leather goods... please refer back to page 62 & 63...

As for me, I have not treated any of my leather jackets / bags... (except shoes cus shoes are touching the ground).  I am ok with that since we do not get too much rains here and I usually do not wear my leather jackets out in the rains.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> Yeah a couple of places do that, like Kirali says you can usually tell by the price or look of the clothes that they're Lilies.  It's not great though, they really should label it correctly.  Which skirt did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> By velo you mean the smooth leather?  Despite the slight difference in types of leather, I still don't get how there can be such a price difference between lamb and cow.  And I'm sure that my DNA dust must be calf and it was still one of the cheaper ones.  And I use the term 'cheaper' loosely... haha.





Kirali said:


> They always have been doing that. I never minded because you can usually tell by the price if it is mainline plus Lilies stuff has that special look, but maybe you should contact CS about this.
> 
> About the jackets: He has done the velo jackets before and if my memory serves me right they have always been more expensive. I never bought one because back in the day the washed leather was just as nice.



Thanks ladies! I got the long black skirt... Will post pix soon


----------



## debi.n

calisnoopy said:


> Hmm, just curious--do any of you treat your leather jackets, including Rick Owens ones?  I know I asked the Rick owens boutique about it a few years back and they said they dont recommend anything in particular...but I know sometimes stores/designers can't endorse an item or else they feel they may be responsible if the spraying/treatment comes out wrong etc...
> 
> But just curious, cos I have Rick Owens, Gucci, Givenchy and other leather jackets and of course I dont wear it in the rain but sometimes you may get caught in an unexpected shower...would light drizzle/sprinkles be okay or will it permanently spot/stain the leather jacket?  Most of my leather jackets are black with the exception of 1 turquoise one which isnt crazy expensive so i wont die if it did spot a little, and another is a Valentino taupey grey one which is amazing but is a lighter leather color so ive been a bit more extra OCD about wearing it anywhere LOL



I have treated my jackets.  I spray every leather thing I have with water repellant, I'm a bit mental like that...  I figure better to be safe than sorry.  When I got my DNA dust I asked if I should protect it and they said no.  I've learned to not really listen to them, they are just protecting themselves in case you do something wrong and then blame them for it.  The DNA dust is that type of leather that's easily scratched and absorbent.  I sprayed the whole thing and thought that it didn't do much, I would still get the odd spot, but they would come out with a damp cloth.  However when I took the jacket out for its second winter I didn't spray it, and when it got wet this time all the spots stayed...  So the spraying did actually do something, I guess the fact that I was able to wipe away any dirty splashes was down to the protectant.  So I wiped it down to even out the marks and then sprayed it again but unfortunately was a bit late so it looks a bit darker now.

Anyways bottom line is it was worth it to spray it.  I've also sprayed my shearling and I am noticing the same thing, the spots don't stay but if the odd one does I can just wipe it away.

Scary story, I was walking down the street and someone in their car next to me started cleaning their windshield and the spray got on the front of my dust jacket......  I felt sick....  but I was able to wipe the marks off with a damp cloth, and I realise now that was down to the spray.


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks ladies! I got the long black skirt... Will post pix soon



Cool.  I have a brown (dust?  haha) Lilies skirt, it goes to my ankles and has a slit up to my knee.  It's so comfortable you feel like you're wearing your pyjamas.  haha


----------



## debi.n

So since the newer version of the jacket I want is a different leather and hundreds of pounds more, I went ahead and got the older one a few months ahead of schedule.  Oh well I would hate for it to disappear, I would literally think about it forever.  haha

It's being delivered today!  Hope I like it on me, I haven't tried this style on before.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183075


----------



## Lae

debi.n said:


> So since the newer version of the jacket I want is a different leather and hundreds of pounds more, I went ahead and got the older one a few months ahead of schedule.  Oh well I would hate for it to disappear, I would literally think about it forever.  haha
> 
> It's being delivered today!  Hope I like it on me, I haven't tried this style on before.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183075



How exciting! I just got the shearling wedges in from LVR 30 mins ago .

And about the price differences: I was already shocked at the F/W prices - it seems like they have gone up so much in such a short time. Although I do think that the grey jacket that's gone up so much might actually be veal instead of lamb. If you compare the prices and the details of NAP and LVR they both have what appears to be the same jacket for about the same price, except that LVR says that it's veal and NAP (mistakenly?) says it's lamb. Even two years ago there was already quite a difference in price between the different leathers. The very first one I ever tried on at Palais Royal was extremely smooth and silky leather and about 35% more expensive than the more textured and robust one I ended up getting. 

Enjoy unwrapping!


----------



## Lae

debi.n said:


> So since the newer version of the jacket I want is a different leather and hundreds of pounds more, I went ahead and got the older one a few months ahead of schedule.  Oh well I would hate for it to disappear, I would literally think about it forever.  haha
> 
> It's being delivered today!  Hope I like it on me, I haven't tried this style on before.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183075



PS: did you see the pic with the zip in that listing? Mixing up leathers wouldn't be NAP's first mistake


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> How exciting! I just got the shearling wedges in from LVR 30 mins ago .
> 
> And about the price differences: I was already shocked at the F/W prices - it seems like they have gone up so much in such a short time. Although I do think that the grey jacket that's gone up so much might actually be veal instead of lamb. If you compare the prices and the details of NAP and LVR they both have what appears to be the same jacket for about the same price, except that LVR says that it's veal and NAP (mistakenly?) says it's lamb. Even two years ago there was already quite a difference in price between the different leathers. The very first one I ever tried on at Palais Royal was extremely smooth and silky leather and about 35% more expensive than the more textured and robust one I ended up getting.
> 
> Enjoy unwrapping!


 
Pics of the wedges please!!

I just got the jacket. It is so stunning, I love it. However, it's too big! It's a 40 like my other jackets. The body is too big, by a reasonable amount.  The shoulders and arms seem ok. And I'm wearing a thick jumper and a long sleeved top underneath, so the most layers I will ever be wearing. So I'm going to order the 38 and compare and hopefully it will fit, I'm mostly concerned that the bust will be too small on that one. We'll see.....

I seem to remember trying on a metallic classic one a couple years ago and the leather was quite thin and the 40 was too big on that one as well.


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> PS: did you see the pic with the zip in that listing? Mixing up leathers wouldn't be NAP's first mistake


 
Haha yeah I did, if you go to the zippered jacket listing that one has the pic that is meant to be in the other listing!


----------



## Lae

Lae said:


> How exciting! I just got the shearling wedges in from LVR 30 mins ago .
> 
> And about the price differences: I was already shocked at the F/W prices - it seems like they have gone up so much in such a short time. Although I do think that the grey jacket that's gone up so much might actually be *veal instead of lamb*. If you compare the prices and the details of NAP and LVR they both have what appears to be the same jacket for about the same price, except that LVR says that it's veal and NAP (mistakenly?) says it's lamb. Even two years ago there was already quite a difference in price between the different leathers. The very first one I ever tried on at Palais Royal was extremely smooth and silky leather and about 35% more expensive than the more textured and robust one I ended up getting.
> 
> Enjoy unwrapping!



I'm quoting myself here, but editing was no longer an option... of course I meant calf leather, not veal haha... can you tell I was hungry at the time of writing?


----------



## Lae

debi.n said:


> Pics of the wedges please!!
> 
> I just got the jacket. It is so stunning, I love it. However, it's too big! It's a 40 like my other jackets. The body is too big, by a reasonable amount.  The shoulders and arms seem ok. And I'm wearing a thick jumper and a long sleeved top underneath, so the most layers I will ever be wearing. So I'm going to order the 38 and compare and hopefully it will fit, I'm mostly concerned that the bust will be too small on that one. We'll see.....
> 
> I seem to remember trying on a metallic classic one a couple years ago and the leather was quite thin and the 40 was too big on that one as well.



Could it actually be a difference in sizing between the blistered and the washed leathers? That would explain why I managed to zip up that blistered silver vest in a 42, but could never ever do that with a washed classic.


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> I'm quoting myself here, but editing was no longer an option... of course I meant calf leather, not veal haha... can you tell I was hungry at the time of writing?


 
HAHA that's what I figured you meant!


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> Could it actually be a difference in sizing between the blistered and the washed leathers? That would explain why I managed to zip up that blistered silver vest in a 42, but could never ever do that with a washed classic.


 
Yeah I think the difference is that the blistered leather is a bit thinner and floppier compared to the others, and I guess they just follow the same size pattern regardless of the type of leather.  So hopefully the 38 will fit, I may cry if it doesn't.  haha


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> Cool.  I have a brown (dust?  haha) Lilies skirt, it goes to my ankles and has a slit up to my knee.  It's so comfortable you feel like you're wearing your pyjamas.  haha



Yeah, my skirt is very comfy as well! I plan to wear mine as a strapless dress since I'm only 5'2. Unless you're > 6' I can't imagine anyone wearing this as just a skirt cuz it's soooooo long lol


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> So since the newer version of the jacket I want is a different leather and hundreds of pounds more, I went ahead and got the older one a few months ahead of schedule.  Oh well I would hate for it to disappear, I would literally think about it forever.  haha
> 
> It's being delivered today!  Hope I like it on me, I haven't tried this style on before.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183075


Congrats!!  Would love to see the mod picture!!


----------



## debi.n

Final reductions on NAP UK today.  Think I will pick up a Lilies top.  Was going to get the wrap jacket but now that I got the black leather one I won't.

There were a few new bits of Lilies on NAP today, just the same old styles in different colours.  Dissappointed   And why on earth would you buy any of those things at full price when you can see that they will just be on sale for half price in a few months!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ladies, gilt sale, NOW, go, go go!


----------



## debi.n

The 38 fits!  Yay!  Though I have to exchange it for a different one, the texturing on this one is odd and makes it looks like I spilled something down my front....  But other than that really pleased.  I'll post mod pics when I get the new one.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I had an appointment yesterday morning, so I missed the Gilt sale  

Did anyone snag anything?

I was feeling bad about missing the sale, but I quickly cheered up when I happened to check BG on a whim for the jacket I've been stalking and that they put on sale (but my size was gone when I saw the sale), and my size was miraculously there! Woo!  I should get it next week (hopefully there will be no stock issues).


----------



## Lae

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah, my skirt is very comfy as well! I plan to wear mine as a strapless dress since I'm only 5'2. Unless you're > 6' I can't imagine anyone wearing this as just a skirt cuz it's soooooo long lol



I got the same skirt from LVR and trust me, >6' is not enough haha. Even at 6' + 4" heels it hits the floor!


----------



## Lae

Btw, do any of you have experience with shearling lined shoes, more specifically how it changes with wear?

The shearling wedges I got are a size up from what I normally wear because I know that the higher wedges are impossible to put on if you have a slightly high arch. The bigger size fits perfectly, nice and snug. Except, there's now quite a lot of space at the tip of the shoes. This is not at all an issue _now_ because the arch keeps my foot from slipping forward. However, should I be worried that this changes as the shearling flattens?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lae said:


> I got the same skirt from LVR and trust me, >6' is not enough haha. Even at 6' + 4" heels it hits the floor!



Lol yeah, I don't mind it dragging on the floor. I like that long drapey look


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Rick Owens Lilies Skirt (FW11)*
- Worn as dress


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens Lilies Skirt (FW11)*
> - Worn as dress
> 
> View attachment 1587002


^^^it's beautiful. lol, wow that IS a long skirt


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^it's beautiful. lol, wow that IS a long skirt



thank you Chloe! lol Yeah, it's super long which was my main worry, but I'm glad it fits as a strapless dress.


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens Lilies Skirt (FW11)*
> - Worn as dress
> 
> View attachment 1587002


*CEC ~* so pretty on you...  so elegant!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Rick Owens Lilies Skirt (FW11)
> - Worn as dress



**dies**

I LOOOOOVE it on you!


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens Lilies Skirt (FW11)*
> - Worn as dress
> 
> View attachment 1587002



It looks amazing on you!  That 'skirt' is the perfect length as a dress!!


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> Btw, do any of you have experience with shearling lined shoes, more specifically how it changes with wear?
> 
> The shearling wedges I got are a size up from what I normally wear because I know that the higher wedges are impossible to put on if you have a slightly high arch. The bigger size fits perfectly, nice and snug. Except, there's now quite a lot of space at the tip of the shoes. This is not at all an issue _now_ because the arch keeps my foot from slipping forward. However, should I be worried that this changes as the shearling flattens?



I don't have any personal experience but I would guess over time it would flatten a bit, but probably not enough to make a huge difference.  But that is just my guess.  

Are they super cozy??

Still waiting for pics.....  :snack:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *CEC ~* so pretty on you...  so elegant!!





bulletproofsoul said:


> **dies**
> 
> I LOOOOOVE it on you!





debi.n said:


> It looks amazing on you!  That 'skirt' is the perfect length as a dress!!



 everyone! l'll be on the lookout for more skirts now, but only if they're 70% off


----------



## marina230

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens Lilies Skirt (FW11)*
> - Worn as dress
> 
> View attachment 1587002


 So so so beautiful!!!! May I ask you what is LVR?


----------



## debi.n

marina230 said:


> So so so beautiful!!!! May I ask you what is LVR?


 
Luisa Via Roma


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

marina230 said:


> So so so beautiful!!!! May I ask you what is LVR?



Yup, Luisa Via Roma


----------



## mavsun

*CEC.LV4eva*, stunning!


----------



## mharri20

Hey guys! So I have been reading this thread for the past few days now and I have to say great finds! I LOVE RO and just last week finally bought my first RO purchase!! I got the black leather jacket (I think it's the classic motorcycle) and I'm OBSESSED!!! Not to mention I got a fabulous deal on it  Before the RO I had a Vince leather jacket, and I have to say this is no comparison! The Vince is nice when it's warmer because the leather is thin, but the RO has the best shape and is so warm! It's a little tight in the chest since I have a bigger bust so I can't layer very much, but I don't really mind. I like to leave it open and wear a huge scarf. Anyways just thought I would share!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mavsun said:


> *CEC.LV4eva*, stunning!



Thank you mavsun!!! 



mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! So I have been reading this thread for the past few days now and I have to say great finds! I LOVE RO and just last week finally bought my first RO purchase!! I got the black leather jacket (I think it's the classic motorcycle) and I'm OBSESSED!!! Not to mention I got a fabulous deal on it  Before the RO I had a Vince leather jacket, and I have to say this is no comparison! The Vince is nice when it's warmer because the leather is thin, but the RO has the best shape and is so warm! It's a little tight in the chest since I have a bigger bust so I can't layer very much, but I don't really mind. I like to leave it open and wear a huge scarf. Anyways just thought I would share!



Congrats for your first purchase! There will be many more to come!


----------



## mharri20

Congrats for your first purchase! There will be many more to come![/QUOTE]

Thanks!! I am super excited  I will be going to NYC for spring break so I'm thinking it will be the perfect time to wear it!!


----------



## Lae

debi.n said:


> I don't have any personal experience but I would guess over time it would flatten a bit, but probably not enough to make a huge difference.  But that is just my guess.
> 
> Are they super cozy??
> 
> Still waiting for pics.....  :snack:



They are super cozy! On the one hand they're perfect for this freezing weather, on the other hand it's always better to have your feet flat on the ground when it's this slippery... 

I'm away from home for a couple of days, so I'm sorry but you'll have to wait a little while longer for the pics.


----------



## Lae

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! So I have been reading this thread for the past few days now and I have to say great finds! I LOVE RO and just last week finally bought my first RO purchase!! I got the black leather jacket (I think it's the classic motorcycle) and I'm OBSESSED!!! Not to mention I got a fabulous deal on it  Before the RO I had a Vince leather jacket, and I have to say this is no comparison! The Vince is nice when it's warmer because the leather is thin, but the RO has the best shape and is so warm! It's a little tight in the chest since I have a bigger bust so I can't layer very much, but I don't really mind. I like to leave it open and wear a huge scarf. Anyways just thought I would share!



Welcome to the thread and congrats on your first RO purchase!
Being the bargain hunter that I am, I'm curious: where did you get it and how good was the deal?


----------



## mharri20

Lae said:


> Welcome to the thread and congrats on your first RO purchase!
> Being the bargain hunter that I am, I'm curious: where did you get it and how good was the deal?



Thanks!! I still can't believe I found it....so I have been thinking of buying one for a while but I always end up buying other things (like shoes) so its been pushing my purchase back. Well I went to this secondhand store that I sometimes go to and guess what I found?! It was just sitting in the racks and it had been passed over because no one knew what it was! I'm not kidding when I say it cost me $100!!!! That's the price of all the real leather jackets at the store that aren't "brand names" and I couldnt believe they messed up that badly! I just about passed out when I found it   so now that I have one at this price I can say my next purchase will practically be half-off and can justify spending the money. Still going to look for the sales online though and this thread definitely helps!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Here's pics of my Fall/Winter 2011 Rick Owens Washed Leather Black Classic Motorcycle Funnel Neck Jacket (with cotton flannel lining--a little warmer/slightly thicker than the normal ones with the satin-y lining)*








*And more pics of my Rick Owens Bronze Metallic Leather Jacket from before *


----------



## calisnoopy

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! So I have been reading this thread for the past few days now and I have to say great finds! I LOVE RO and just last week finally bought my first RO purchase!! I got the black leather jacket (I think it's the classic motorcycle) and I'm OBSESSED!!! Not to mention I got a fabulous deal on it  Before the RO I had a Vince leather jacket, and I have to say this is no comparison! The Vince is nice when it's warmer because the leather is thin, but the RO has the best shape and is so warm! It's a little tight in the chest since I have a bigger bust so I can't layer very much, but I don't really mind. I like to leave it open and wear a huge scarf. Anyways just thought I would share!


 
YAYY love this...where did you get it and which season is this from?


----------



## calisnoopy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens Lilies Skirt (FW11)*
> - Worn as dress
> 
> View attachment 1587002


 
OMG, you look amazing in it!!  I never thought I'd see Rick Owens worn in such an "evening elegant" look lol...


----------



## chloe speaks

mharri20 said:


> Thanks!! I still can't believe I found it....so I have been thinking of buying one for a while but I always end up buying other things (like shoes) so its been pushing my purchase back. Well I went to this secondhand store that I sometimes go to and guess what I found?! It was just sitting in the racks and it had been passed over because no one knew what it was! I'm not kidding when I say it cost me $100!!!! That's the price of all the real leather jackets at the store that aren't "brand names" and I couldnt believe they messed up that badly! I just about passed out when I found it   so now that I have one at this price I can say my next purchase will practically be half-off and can justify spending the money. Still going to look for the sales online though and this thread definitely helps!



$100<---- basic black RO brand new    

Congratulations on such a great purchase and welcome to the thread!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mharri20 said:


> Thanks!! I still can't believe I found it....so I have been thinking of buying one for a while but I always end up buying other things (like shoes) so its been pushing my purchase back. Well I went to this secondhand store that I sometimes go to and guess what I found?! It was just sitting in the racks and it had been passed over because no one knew what it was! I'm not kidding when I say it cost me $100!!!! That's the price of all the real leather jackets at the store that aren't "brand names" and I couldnt believe they messed up that badly! I just about passed out when I found it   so now that I have one at this price I can say my next purchase will practically be half-off and can justify spending the money. Still going to look for the sales online though and this thread definitely helps!



Ok, where in the world is this second hand store?!?!?!? lol I'm packing my bags and heading there right NOWWWW! 



calisnoopy said:


> *Here's pics of my Fall/Winter 2011 Rick Owens Washed Leather Black Classic Motorcycle Funnel Neck Jacket (with cotton flannel lining--a little warmer/slightly thicker than the normal ones with the satin-y lining)*
> 
> View attachment 1590257
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590258
> 
> 
> 
> *And more pics of my Rick Owens Bronze Metallic Leather Jacket from before *
> 
> View attachment 1590259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590260



Nice pix! Can we get a detailed shot of the flannel?!? What is flannel btw? lol Like fleece?!??! Wiki says it's wool??? lol



calisnoopy said:


> OMG, you look amazing in it!!  I never thought I'd see Rick Owens worn in such an "evening elegant" look lol...



Thanks, I'm trying very hard to be less "glam" and more casual these days, but it's so hard when there are all these bling-bling-sparkly things in the world around me


----------



## calisnoopy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok, where in the world is this second hand store?!?!?!? lol I'm packing my bags and heading there right NOWWWW!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pix! Can we get a detailed shot of the flannel?!? What is flannel btw? lol Like fleece?!??! Wiki says it's wool??? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm trying very hard to be less "glam" and more casual these days, but it's so hard when there are all these bling-bling-sparkly things in the world around me


 
ohhh sorry no detailed shot yet but you can see the flannel a bit in the first pic I took of the washed leather black jacket...its like flannel plaid shirts kinda feel?  thick soft cotton i guess?


----------



## mharri20

calisnoopy said:


> YAYY love this...where did you get it and which season is this from?



Since I got it from the secondhand store I had to look it up to see which season it was. But it's from fall 2011 and it has the fleece lining. It's actually the same jacket as you just posted pictures of! I love it! 



> $100<---- basic black RO brand new
> 
> Congratulations on such a great purchase and welcome to the thread!



Ah thanks!! That is the perfect smiley I just about passed out when I found it!


----------



## debi.n

mharri20 said:


> Since I got it from the secondhand store I had to look it up to see which season it was. But it's from fall 2011 and it has the fleece lining. It's actually the same jacket as you just posted pictures of! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thanks!! That is the perfect smiley I just about passed out when I found it!



Congrats and welcome to the thread!  I also can't believe what a bargain you got, that is the stuff dreams are made of.... haha


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> They are super cozy! On the one hand they're perfect for this freezing weather, on the other hand it's always better to have your feet flat on the ground when it's this slippery...
> 
> I'm away from home for a couple of days, so I'm sorry but you'll have to wait a little while longer for the pics.



No problem, I am patient!  

Glad to hear they are super cozy, nothing better than toasty feet in this weather.


----------



## debi.n

calisnoopy said:


> *Here's pics of my Fall/Winter 2011 Rick Owens Washed Leather Black Classic Motorcycle Funnel Neck Jacket (with cotton flannel lining--a little warmer/slightly thicker than the normal ones with the satin-y lining)*
> 
> View attachment 1590257
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590258
> 
> 
> 
> *And more pics of my Rick Owens Bronze Metallic Leather Jacket from before *
> 
> View attachment 1590259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590260



Great pics, the jackets look great on you.


----------



## debi.n

Tomorrow is an exciting day, my goodies are arriving 

My replacement jacket and also the sleeveless twist front Lilies top I picked up in the sale.  Can't wait!


----------



## mundodabolsa

are any of you ladies helmut lang wearers too? I feel like you would be...

I'm just trying to figure out some jacket sizing to place an online order.  don't want to take the thread OT so if anyone has any thoughts please PM me.


----------



## Kirali

mundodabolsa said:


> are any of you ladies helmut lang wearers too? I feel like you would be...
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out some jacket sizing to place an online order.  don't want to take the thread OT so if anyone has any thoughts please PM me.



Only Vintage HL. I despise what they have done with the label and refuse to buy anything. 

But some friends have bought the clothing and sizing is all over the place. From what I've head most things tend to run large.

And OT: Is that Tanya in your avi? Is she still around?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kirali said:


> Only Vintage HL. I despise what they have done with the label and refuse to buy anything.
> 
> But some friends have bought the clothing and sizing is all over the place. From what I've head most things tend to run large.
> 
> And OT: Is that Tanya in your avi? Is she still around?



thank you, you're the second to say the line runs large so that's very helpful. 

yes, that's tanya.  I haven't really followed her career in a few years but I just find her breathtaking. 

have you all seen the prices for the drawstring blouses/jackets in the spring collection?  man I want one bad, hope they make it to sale... I can't wait to try one on though. there is something about the pictures that make me feel like it may be hard to raise your arms in this top, but then I don't doubt rick owens' design ability so it must be an optical illusion.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> Tomorrow is an exciting day, my goodies are arriving
> 
> My replacement jacket and also the sleeveless twist front Lilies top I picked up in the sale.  Can't wait!



oooh can't wait for your reveals


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> are any of you ladies helmut lang wearers too? I feel like you would be...
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out some jacket sizing to place an online order.  don't want to take the thread OT so if anyone has any thoughts please PM me.



Nope, but I've been meaning to ask you girls if you're into Ann Demeulemeester, Haider Aikerman, and Gareth Pugh... They're sorta similar too? lol


----------



## Kirali

I own a ton of Ann D stuff. I don't like it when she uses a lot of fringe, so I am out this season. 

Gareth Pugh's clothing isn't worth the money IMO. And Haider is hard to wear in real life. You have to be crazy tall to get away with it. I am 174 cm ( I think that is around 5.7 ) and most of his pants make me look frumpy. His clothing only looks good if you have a model like body. He also does a lot of shiny satin stuff that would be more appropriate for evening wear.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kirali said:


> I own a ton of Ann D stuff. I don't like it when she uses a lot of fringe, so I am out this season.
> 
> Gareth Pugh's clothing isn't worth the money IMO. And Haider is hard to wear in real life. You have to be crazy tall to get away with it. I am 174 cm ( I think that is around 5.7 ) and most of his pants make me look frumpy. His clothing only looks good if you have a model like body. He also does a lot of shiny satin stuff that would be more appropriate for evening wear.



I agree with you about EVERYTHING you said!

AD - love the shoes, but the clothing is more... punk/rock imo? Harder for me to wear with my lifestyle.
HA - definitely more elegant and glam. Some gowns from last season were so beautiful!
GP - he first caught my eye when he did this wedge OTK boot that was just to die for back in fall 2009! Unfortunately, my thick calves could not fit into them and I became depressed lol. His clothing has this futuristic feel that I like, but he is young in fashion world.


----------



## Kirali

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I agree with you about EVERYTHING you said!
> 
> AD - love the shoes, but the clothing is more... punk/rock imo? Harder for me to wear with my lifestyle.
> HA - definitely more elegant and glam. Some gowns from last season were so beautiful!
> GP - he first caught my eye when he did this wedge OTK boot that was just to die for back in fall 2009! Unfortunately, my thick calves could not fit into them and I became depressed lol. His clothing has this futuristic feel that I like, but he is young in fashion world.




Ann sometimes does really nice dresses, especially for Spring/Summer. This time it is just nor for me. Also, her knitwear is superb quality-wise. I always complain about RO knits being poorly  made for the price. Ann's is worth the money.

I think Gareth would rather just do the showpieces. I read once in an interview that he is uncomfartable with the "comercial" aspect of the industry. And I think it shows in the RTW clothing.

Lol, I always get depressed when I try on something by Haider. His clothing is so unforgiving of the slightest flaw ( I think that has to do with the materials he uses ).


----------



## calisnoopy

mharri20 said:


> Since I got it from the secondhand store I had to look it up to see which season it was. But it's from fall 2011 and it has the fleece lining. It's actually the same jacket as you just posted pictures of! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thanks!! That is the perfect smiley I just about passed out when I found it!


 
oh wow haha i thought it looked very similar...thats such a steal!!

i was actually just excited to get mine for 60% off less extra 15% off at the Nordstrom Finale Sale....but yours is a super duper deal!!



debi.n said:


> Great pics, the jackets look great on you.


 
aww thanks!!


----------



## debi.n

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Nope, but I've been meaning to ask you girls if you're into Ann Demeulemeester, Haider Aikerman, and Gareth Pugh... They're sorta similar too? lol



I've seen some nice bits of AD, but besides the runways I haven't had much of a look at the RTW stuff of the others.  I don't wear a lot of black, really only when I'm dressing up, so when I see racks of those designers' clothes and it's just a sea of black it doesn't really appeal to me.  I'm more of a dust and shadow sort of girl... haha.  Also I find with other kind of 'fashion forward' designers the clothes are either not form fitting enough or run too big for me.  I don't really wear clothes that are a loose/relaxed fit, I like things to be shaped and fitted.  Rick is good for that, and his sizes are small.


----------



## mharri20

calisnoopy said:


> oh wow haha i thought it looked very similar...thats such a steal!!
> 
> i was actually just excited to get mine for 60% off less extra 15% off at the Nordstrom Finale Sale....but yours is a super duper deal!!




Haha yes its the same one! I love the fact that the lining is thicker since I already have my Vince leather that is thin...This one is perfect when its colder! 

That's a fabulous deal you got! Actually if I would have known about that sale (I've gotten bad lately about finding sales since I've been so busy with school) I def would have taken advantage of that! I think the fashion gods were on my side that day I found mine it was pure fate!

I am obsessed with your metallic jacket though! The color is perfection and it looks great on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> I've seen some nice bits of AD, but besides the runways I haven't had much of a look at the RTW stuff of the others.  I don't wear a lot of black, really only when I'm dressing up, so when I see racks of those designers' clothes and it's just a sea of black it doesn't really appeal to me.  I'm more of a dust and shadow sort of girl... haha.  Also I find with other kind of 'fashion forward' designers the clothes are either not form fitting enough or run too big for me.  I don't really wear clothes that are a loose/relaxed fit, I like things to be shaped and fitted.  Rick is good for that, and his sizes are small.



hehe, definitely, I love how his clothing actually fits me


----------



## calisnoopy

mharri20 said:


> Haha yes its the same one! I love the fact that the lining is thicker since I already have my Vince leather that is thin...This one is perfect when its colder!
> 
> That's a fabulous deal you got! Actually if I would have known about that sale (I've gotten bad lately about finding sales since I've been so busy with school) I def would have taken advantage of that! I think the fashion gods were on my side that day I found mine it was pure fate!
> 
> I am obsessed with your metallic jacket though! The color is perfection and it looks great on you!


 
yahhh i actually find the cotton flannel really warm and cozy hehe...we're RO jkt twins!!

ohhh the metallic one is super cool, check out eBay, thats where i found mine


----------



## jenskar

Have really missed you all -- left for vacation the day after my long biker arrived -- have put some pics on flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/6833926121/
but they're not great
It's a strange jacket -- has the flannel lining (which seems to get stuff on it really easily) and also, they did not sew it well -- the reason it looks a bit off on many of the web sites is because the front lining seams are a bit wonky  Did not have time to try to return it before I left -- may take it in to get it resewn by my tailor.
But all that aside -- I do love it and at $900 for a $3000 jacket, I really don't think I can complain too much
Debi -- I'm going to have to steal your PS1 -- lor' that is a gorgeous color!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenskar said:


> Have really missed you all -- left for vacation the day after my long biker arrived -- have put some pics on flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/6833926121/
> but they're not great
> It's a strange jacket -- has the flannel lining (which seems to get stuff on it really easily) and also, they did not sew it well -- the reason it looks a bit off on many of the web sites is because the front lining seams are a bit wonky  Did not have time to try to return it before I left -- may take it in to get it resewn by my tailor.
> But all that aside -- I do love it and at $900 for a $3000 jacket, I really don't think I can complain too much
> Debi -- I'm going to have to steal your PS1 -- lor' that is a gorgeous color!!



I can't see the details of the "wonky" areas, but I love the look on you!!! Do you mean the drapey areas in the front don't lie well? The leather seems so soft and buttery too! Congrats!


----------



## debi.n

jenskar said:


> Have really missed you all -- left for vacation the day after my long biker arrived -- have put some pics on flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/6833926121/
> but they're not great
> It's a strange jacket -- has the flannel lining (which seems to get stuff on it really easily) and also, they did not sew it well -- the reason it looks a bit off on many of the web sites is because the front lining seams are a bit wonky  Did not have time to try to return it before I left -- may take it in to get it resewn by my tailor.
> But all that aside -- I do love it and at $900 for a $3000 jacket, I really don't think I can complain too much
> Debi -- I'm going to have to steal your PS1 -- lor' that is a gorgeous color!!


 
Welcome back!  haha I wish my PS1 was still that colour!!  It has darkened quite a bit over time, sadly it's more grey and not really the vibrant blue it once was   Still love the bag though.

From what I can see it looks great on you!  Do you mean the stitching around the pocket?  I've also had problems with stitching, I had to send a few shearlings back before I got an acceptable one, it was quite bad actually.  The stitching down the front wasn't straight and looked pretty sloppy, I couldn't believe a £1700+ jacket could have those issues, it's not very good really.  These things should be checked before it leaves the workshop.  Though I don't think yours looks that bad, and really when you start wearing it you will probably forget about the stitching and not even notice it anymore.


----------



## debi.n

So I got my replacement jacket yesterday, and now I'm not sure about it!  I tried it on at home yesterday and had my husband there to check it out as well.  It fits, but the fit is a bit odd.  It's hard to describe but the bottom front of the jacket sort of splays out, there isn't anything there to hold it closed.  It's not extreme but it makes it look a bit odd.  It's such a shame because all it would need is another button somewhere to keep it more in shape, e.g. like on a pea coat where there is that inside button.  But because it doesn't have that it doesn't really sit right.  So disappointed, for me I thought Rick could do no wrong design wise but this seems to be a design flaw 

Also my husband wasn't sure about the washed leather, he thought it didn't really look like leather and looked more like fabric.  He's a stylish guy who is into clothes so I tend to trust his opinion, so if he says something like that it makes me unsure....

So now I'm stuck, do I go for the classic biker in the smooth leather, which is pushing it price wise, try the blistered leather in the classic style and hope it suits that style more, or go for something totally different?  And as I've said before I don't wear a lot of black so this would be an occasional jacket, and I don't know if it's worth spending loads on it if that's the case.

So here are the options, any opinions would be appreciated!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I

And this is the one I have now:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183075


----------



## Kirali

debi.n said:


> So I got my replacement jacket yesterday, and now I'm not sure about it!  I tried it on at home yesterday and had my husband there to check it out as well.  It fits, but the fit is a bit odd.  It's hard to describe but the bottom front of the jacket sort of splays out, there isn't anything there to hold it closed.  It's not extreme but it makes it look a bit odd.  It's such a shame because all it would need is another button somewhere to keep it more in shape, e.g. like on a pea coat where there is that inside button.  But because it doesn't have that it doesn't really sit right.  So disappointed, for me I thought Rick could do no wrong design wise but this seems to be a design flaw
> 
> Also my husband wasn't sure about the washed leather, he thought it didn't really look like leather and looked more like fabric.  He's a stylish guy who is into clothes so I tend to trust his opinion, so if he says something like that it makes me unsure....
> 
> So now I'm stuck, do I go for the classic biker in the smooth leather, which is pushing it price wise, try the blistered leather in the classic style and hope it suits that style more, or go for something totally different?  And as I've said before I don't wear a lot of black so this would be an occasional jacket, and I don't know if it's worth spending loads on it if that's the case.
> 
> So here are the options, any opinions would be appreciated!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> And this is the one I have now:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183075



That's the way the blistered leather fits. Funny how different preferences are - I prefer the slouchy, not so fitted look and have come to dislike his other leathers over time. If you want a more fitted and "stiff" look I would stay away from blistered leather. The classic biker in blistered leather also slouches a lot.


----------



## debi.n

Kirali said:


> That's the way the blistered leather fits. Funny how different preferences are - I prefer the slouchy, not so fitted look and have come to dislike his other leathers over time. If you want a more fitted and "stiff" look I would stay away from blistered leather. The classic biker in blistered leather also slouches a lot.


 
Hey thanks but that's not what I meant, I guess I didn't explain it very well.  It's not the slouchiness of the leather, it's the shape of the jacket.  I don't mind slouchy leather.  If you look at the jacket at the bottom half of the front there is nothing to fasten it together and it kind of fans out, so it spreads apart and flares out over your hips which looks funny.

Maybe I will have to take a pic of it later to show what I mean.


----------



## Kirali

debi.n said:


> Hey thanks but that's not what I meant, I guess I didn't explain it very well.  It's not the slouchiness of the leather, it's the shape of the jacket.  I don't mind slouchy leather.  If you look at the jacket at the bottom half of the front there is nothing to fasten it together and it kind of fans out, so it spreads apart and flares out over your hips which looks funny.
> 
> Maybe I will have to take a pic of it later to show what I mean.



Nah, I probably got it wrong since I am not a native speaker
Do you have a high waist to hip ratio? I've had problems with the longer jackets because of that in the past. RO cuts for ruler body types with as little curves as possible. The longer jackets tend to look a bit funny on girls who have an hourglass or pear body shape.


----------



## debi.n

Kirali said:


> Nah, I probably got it wrong since I am not a native speaker
> Do you have a high waist to hip ratio? I've had problems with the longer jackets because of that in the past. RO cuts for ruler body types with as little curves as possible. The longer jackets tend to look a bit funny on girls who have an hourglass or pear body shape.


 
That's true, I do have a defined waist and am a bit of an hourglass rather than straight up and down.  Though I feel like with this jacket all it needs is one extra little button to keep it in place, when I kind of hold it there it looks perfect.  I thought of adding something but would be too scared to mess with it.


----------



## debi.n

Just realised the LVR link didn't work, it's this jacket


----------



## elitebysl

Hi everyone, sorry I didn't have time to upload mod pics earlier.  As some of you remember I was inquiring about the shearling biker size, i went with a 42 for a bit more space, it came and I love how warm and cozy the jacket is. I could def go down to a 40 but 42 was all they had and it was a good chunk of discount from a boutique in Slovenia. So I decided I wouldn't return it and pay a higher price or even full price on barneys for a 40. I wanted to post a mod pic as promised, enjoy...thanks.  oh and some how I can't upload pics, so i attached a url instead


----------



## elitebysl

oops, sorry here is the link

http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee452/sophialee1688/rickowensdistort.jpg


----------



## mundodabolsa

debi.n said:


> Hey thanks but that's not what I meant, I guess I didn't explain it very well.  It's not the slouchiness of the leather, it's the shape of the jacket.  I don't mind slouchy leather.  If you look at the jacket at the bottom half of the front there is nothing to fasten it together and it kind of fans out, so it spreads apart and flares out over your hips which looks funny.
> 
> Maybe I will have to take a pic of it later to show what I mean.



take a picture please because I am a native speaker and I have no clue what you mean 

is there no zipper on the jacket?
edited... wait nevermind, I saw the closed modeling picture.


----------



## tonkamama

elitebysl said:


> oops, sorry here is the link
> 
> http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee452/sophialee1688/rickowensdistort.jpg


*It looks super chic on you !!  RO jackets can transform any outfit into a runway look!!  
*


----------



## tonkamama

jenskar said:


> Have really missed you all -- left for vacation the day after my long biker arrived -- have put some pics on flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/6833926121/
> but they're not great
> It's a strange jacket -- has the flannel lining (which seems to get stuff on it really easily) and also, they did not sew it well -- the reason it looks a bit off on many of the web sites is because the front lining seams are a bit wonky  Did not have time to try to return it before I left -- may take it in to get it resewn by my tailor.
> But all that aside -- I do love it and at $900 for a $3000 jacket, I really don't think I can complain too much
> Debi -- I'm going to have to steal your PS1 -- lor' that is a gorgeous color!!


Wow...  I love it on you!!  Super cool and so Rick Owens!!  If I see you on the street I will run and tell you how much I adore your jacket!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

elitebysl said:


> oops, sorry here is the link
> 
> http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee452/sophialee1688/rickowensdistort.jpg



great action pic


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> So I got my replacement jacket yesterday, and now I'm not sure about it!  I tried it on at home yesterday and had my husband there to check it out as well.  It fits, but the fit is a bit odd.  It's hard to describe but the bottom front of the jacket sort of splays out, there isn't anything there to hold it closed.  It's not extreme but it makes it look a bit odd.  It's such a shame because all it would need is another button somewhere to keep it more in shape, e.g. like on a pea coat where there is that inside button.  But because it doesn't have that it doesn't really sit right.  So disappointed, for me I thought Rick could do no wrong design wise but this seems to be a design flaw
> 
> Also my husband wasn't sure about the washed leather, he thought it didn't really look like leather and looked more like fabric.  He's a stylish guy who is into clothes so I tend to trust his opinion, so if he says something like that it makes me unsure....
> 
> So now I'm stuck, do I go for the classic biker in the smooth leather, which is pushing it price wise, try the blistered leather in the classic style and hope it suits that style more, or go for something totally different?  And as I've said before I don't wear a lot of black so this would be an occasional jacket, and I don't know if it's worth spending loads on it if that's the case.



*debi.n ~* I know what you mean about the lower part of the jacket flares out, I prefer my shorter jacket sticks to my body.  Can you ask your tailor to put in an eye hook or something if you do decide to keep the jacket?  

My DBF also very much into fashion and often time I ask for his opinion too on expensive pieces...  just in case I was too excited and missed something.  I kinda agree with your stylish hubby... the wash leather feels like light suede and too soft for that Rick Owens Vibe!  That's why I returned my very 1st RO and got the leather version b/c for my 1st RO jacket I wanted that RO kicks! 

I would say go for the classic biker in the smooth leather which it will be my next RO jacket for FW12!

Please let us know your decision...


----------



## debi.n

elitebysl said:


> oops, sorry here is the link
> 
> http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee452/sophialee1688/rickowensdistort.jpg


 
It looks great on you!  It's freezing here at the moment and that jacket is keeping me so toasty warm, i love it.


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:


> take a picture please because I am a native speaker and I have no clue what you mean
> 
> is there no zipper on the jacket?
> edited... wait nevermind, I saw the closed modeling picture.


 
haha!  sorry I will do better next time!


----------



## debi.n

tonkamama said:


> *debi.n ~* I know what you mean about the lower part of the jacket flares out, I prefer my shorter jacket sticks to my body. Can you ask your tailor to put in an eye hook or something if you do decide to keep the jacket?
> 
> My DBF also very much into fashion and often time I ask for his opinion too on expensive pieces... just in case I was too excited and missed something. I kinda agree with your stylish hubby... the wash leather feels like light suede and too soft for that Rick Owens Vibe! That's why I returned my very 1st RO and got the leather version b/c for my 1st RO jacket I wanted that RO kicks!
> 
> I would say go for the classic biker in the smooth leather which it will be my next RO jacket for FW12!
> 
> Please let us know your decision...


 
Thanks for the response, sounds like we're on the same wavelength. A little hook could be a good idea. I tried it on again last night to see if our opinions had changed, and my husband still said and I quote 'I'm not loving it' and 'the material is weird'. Hmmmm... haha. It is a bit more like suede, but then there is the coating on it, so it's sort of like flat suede, hard to describe. I don't mind it but I don't really want it looking like a fabric coat, and the leather isn't as lush and smelly (in a good way) as the smooth. 

I think what I'm going to do is probably return it and go for a smooth leather but not sure which style, what do you guys think of the one from LVR? Does it look too 'uniform like' (again a quote from my husband.. haha)?


----------



## Balchlfen

*Debi.n*- I like all three jackets, but from the stock pictures, I slightly prefer the LVR jacket - simply because it is slightly longer length than the other two. I like the look of the distressed leather on the first NAP jacket though.....good luck with your decision! It's a tough one! Although I'm sure any one of the three would look lovely on you


----------



## Balchlfen

*Elitebysl* - love the shearling on you! 

Thanks to *tonkamama* and *deb.n* for your advice - I received the size 40 shearling jacket and it fits just perfect! The 38 was too tight for sure but the 40 is just right just as you both said it would 

Did you both treat your jackets? I have some Collinil "nubuck velours" protector spray but don't know if I should use it or not? Also, how is your jacket wearing? Holding up well? Do you "baby" the jacket?

Soz for the q's....after my Balenciaga moto jackets, this is my most extravagant clothing purchase so I want to do right by it!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

This is the sale snag I just got from BG. I have been eying it at Barneys here in Las Vegas, tried it on, loved the super snug fit and the different things you can do with the cowl collar, but have been hoping it would go on sale. Saw it on sale at BG too late for my size, but kept stalking and one popped up!  I love this


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Balchlfen said:
			
		

> Elitebysl - love the shearling on you!
> 
> Thanks to tonkamama and deb.n for your advice - I received the size 40 shearling jacket and it fits just perfect! The 38 was too tight for sure but the 40 is just right just as you both said it would
> 
> Did you both treat your jackets? I have some Collinil "nubuck velours" protector spray but don't know if I should use it or not? Also, how is your jacket wearing? Holding up well? Do you "baby" the jacket?
> 
> Soz for the q's....after my Balenciaga moto jackets, this is my most extravagant clothing purchase so I want to do right by it!



I haven't treated any of my jackets.  I think the more "lived in" the better with leather jackets, and I think RO himself agrees with this.


----------



## debi.n

Balchlfen said:
			
		

> Debi.n- I like all three jackets, but from the stock pictures, I slightly prefer the LVR jacket - simply because it is slightly longer length than the other two. I like the look of the distressed leather on the first NAP jacket though.....good luck with your decision! It's a tough one! Although I'm sure any one of the three would look lovely on you



thank you! very good point, I also prefer longer length jackets and tops. that is the one I'm leaning towards at the moment, also because of the simplicity and the fact it's a bit unusual. I think I need to hit the shops this weekend and try to have a look in person...


----------



## debi.n

Balchlfen said:
			
		

> Elitebysl - love the shearling on you!
> 
> Thanks to tonkamama and deb.n for your advice - I received the size 40 shearling jacket and it fits just perfect! The 38 was too tight for sure but the 40 is just right just as you both said it would
> 
> Did you both treat your jackets? I have some Collinil "nubuck velours" protector spray but don't know if I should use it or not? Also, how is your jacket wearing? Holding up well? Do you "baby" the jacket?
> 
> Soz for the q's....after my Balenciaga moto jackets, this is my most extravagant clothing purchase so I want to do right by it!



Fantastic! So pleased for you. And you got a great deal! You were worried the jacket might have been a return, I guess it was in good shape. 

I did treat my jacket with waterproof spray. I don't mind the worn in look, it's the stains I wouldn't like. I don't find spray affects the texture or feel of leather, it stays exactly the same and still wears in nicely, it's just protected against spots and stains. I would recommend it but that's me. I haven't heard of that spray, I use Woly or have used the Russell & Bromley one in the past. I had a bag ruined once after not having sprayed it for a while and getting caught in a rainstorm, that taught me a lesson for sure...

I've been wearing mine most days since November and it still looks new. It has worn well. I don't necessarily baby it but I do keep an eye and look after my stuff. I haven't avoided wearing it in the rain or anything. Enjoy it and don't worry about it too much!


----------



## debi.n

bulletproofsoul said:
			
		

> This is the sale snag I just got from BG. I have been eying it at Barneys here in Las Vegas, tried it on, loved the super snug fit and the different things you can do with the cowl collar, but have been hoping it would go on sale. Saw it on sale at BG too late for my size, but kept stalking and one popped up!  I love this



love that one! similar to the one I'm considering at the moment. would love to see it on you and see the collar different ways


----------



## jenskar

bulletproofsoul said:


> This is the sale snag I just got from BG. I have been eying it at Barneys here in Las Vegas, tried it on, loved the super snug fit and the different things you can do with the cowl collar, but have been hoping it would go on sale. Saw it on sale at BG too late for my size, but kept stalking and one popped up!  I love this



Congrats -- nothing like a deal on RO, just means you can buy more later


----------



## jenskar

Cec and debi -- I'll try to take better pictures in light -- basically, whoever sewed the lining to the leather get it puckered in a few places, so the jacket doesn't lie flat but ... you don't really notice it once you're wearing it -- I've had it out a few days and it just makes me so HAPPY  or as my husband said to me "it's good to be the Jen"
and, especially as Barney's is still showing it for over 3k.

re: spring line -- I do want one of those drawstring tops badly but I fear I must behave for a bit.  we had 2 weeks in Bali and Java and don't think I didn't do a bit of damage there!

Will look forward to everyone's finds and modeling pics!


----------



## jenskar

tonkamama said:


> *It looks super chic on you !!  RO jackets can transform any outfit into a runway look!!
> *



Yummy -- looks warm !!


----------



## tonkamama

Balchlfen said:


> *Elitebysl* - love the shearling on you!
> 
> Thanks to *tonkamama* and *deb.n* for your advice - I received the size 40 shearling jacket and it fits just perfect! The 38 was too tight for sure but the 40 is just right just as you both said it would
> 
> Did you both treat your jackets? I have some Collinil "nubuck velours" protector spray but don't know if I should use it or not? Also, how is your jacket wearing? Holding up well? Do you "baby" the jacket?
> 
> Soz for the q's....after my Balenciaga moto jackets, this is my most extravagant clothing purchase so I want to do right by it!


*Balchlfen ~* Congrats!!  No I never treat my leather jackets and handbags (except shoes).  Where I live we drive mostly so I try not to get myself wet or not wearing my leather jackets during the raining days.  I do baby all my stuff tho which sometimes drive others crazy... hehe

*CEC.LV4eva* did treat her leather goods... please refer back to page 62 & 63 for her detail instruction...


Please post mod pic...


----------



## cokezero

i absolutely love Rick Owens. Their knits and leather jackets are my favourite! All the pieces are so well made and the styles are classic. You can wear something from three seasons ago and it would not look old.


----------



## mazzapan

Ladies, can you help me please? I think that I want this RO jacket. Is it the classic biker? Also I wear Australian/ UK 12 , what size should I go for, 42 or 44? I don't intend to wear bulky stuff underneath, I like leather jackets to be fitted. Cheers.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139


----------



## mavsun

mazzapan said:


> Ladies, can you help me please? I think that I want this RO jacket. Is it the classic biker? Also I wear Australian/ UK 12 , what size should I go for, 42 or 44? I don't intend to wear bulky stuff underneath, I like leather jackets to be fitted. Cheers.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139



when i clicked the link, it directed me to the front page.


----------



## am2022

Cec how is the sizing on this one? Did you get a 38 or 40 ?


QUOTE=CEC.LV4eva;20577445]I didn't have time to take "official" pix for my reveal until today, so here we go with lots of pix again lol. Maestro (my cat) would like to introduce: 

*Rick Owens FW11 Limo Collection Giacca Montone Shearling with Waist-Tie
*











The jacket is HUGE and quite a handful to get on. The collar is massive, nearly engulfing my head lol, as shown previously if I don't tie up the weird asymmetrical button.






The leather is EXQUISITE! I've never felt anything like this before!!!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## lilybp

Hi!  Is anyone familiar with Bladerunner 82/Spence Clothing on Ebay?  They have lots of discounted RO and similar that they say they get from unsold items at stores and from the producer.  Authentic or no?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzie

mazzapan said:


> Ladies, can you help me please? I think that I want this RO jacket. Is it the classic biker? Also I wear Australian/ UK 12 , what size should I go for, 42 or 44? I don't intend to wear bulky stuff underneath, I like leather jackets to be fitted. Cheers.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139


 
Hi Mazzapan, not sure which jacket you are after as it takes you to the main page but I am an AU10 and I got a size 42 and I am happy with the size. Are you a standard 12 or a large 12. After doing research on the sizing I bought one used on the bay in 42 and it is the perfect size for me.

At least with NAP you can return if it the wrong size. I hope this helps.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> Ladies, can you help me please? I think that I want this RO jacket. Is it the classic biker? Also I wear Australian/ UK 12 , what size should I go for, 42 or 44? I don't intend to wear bulky stuff underneath, I like leather jackets to be fitted. Cheers.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139


 
When I click the link it takes me to the jacket.  It's the one I'm also considering at the moment.  That is the classic biker.

Not sure about sizing, I am a 6-8UK and wear a 38 in clothes and 40 in RO jackets usually.  So if you are a 12 maybe a 44 would be the right size.  The NAP size guide says a 12 is equivalent to a 44.


----------



## meowmeow

Hi, I am new to RO jackets and I really the color of this one I found.   But something doesn't looks right to me from the picture below.  Are the zippers  too close to the bottom of the jacket?  Any help would be appreciated!






Source:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170778940202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## debi.n

meowmeow said:


> Hi, I am new to RO jackets and I really the color of this one I found. But something doesn't looks right to me from the picture below. Are the zippers too close to the bottom of the jacket? Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> imagehost.vendio.com/a/19783284/aview/DSCN6599.JPG
> 
> Source:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170778940202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
hi and welcome.

that jacket doesn't look right to me either...  i'd guess it wasn't genuine.  are there more pictures?


----------



## meowmeow

debi.n said:


> hi and welcome.
> 
> that jacket doesn't look right to me either...  i'd guess it wasn't genuine.  are there more pictures?



I did ask for more pictures (ie. zippers, etc), but here is what the seller said:

_"__Unable to send additional photos at this time. What is it you are trying to determine ?
Perhaps we can answer those questions. As for history of jacket, not quite sure what you mean ?We are a resale organization. Not the original owners of any of the product that we post to EBay. Thanks !"_

I was thinking that the original owner could've altered it that's why it looks shorter?  Or there was s shorter style that came out before?  I don't know .. 

Anyway, thanks debi.n for your input!  Would appreciated if anyone else have any input


----------



## debi.n

meowmeow said:


> I did ask for more pictures (ie. zippers, etc), but here is what the seller said:
> 
> _"__Unable to send additional photos at this time. What is it you are trying to determine ?_
> _Perhaps we can answer those questions. As for history of jacket, not quite sure what you mean ?We are a resale organization. Not the original owners of any of the product that we post to EBay. Thanks !"_
> 
> I was thinking that the original owner could've altered it that's why it looks shorter? Or there was s shorter style that came out before? I don't know ..
> 
> Anyway, thanks debi.n for your input! Would appreciated if anyone else have any input


 
That sounds pretty dodgy to me!  Besides the pockets being too low (and I doubt it would have been altered), the pocket itself doesn't look right, the zipper doesn't look right, and the leather doesn't look right.  I've been looking at RO jackets for years and haven't seen anything like this, though of course I could've missed something.  And if they won't send you more pictures it seems like they are trying to hide something.....


----------



## anitol

Here ia a couple of pics of my beloved RO jacked. They are not the best pics but I hope you get the idea.
It's in blistered leather and an IT 42.
Never thought I would pay so much for a leather jacked but RO is definitely worth the money! 
If I'm ever buying an other leather jacked it's absolutely going to be a RO!!


----------



## debi.n

anitol said:


> Here ia a couple of pics of my beloved RO jacked. They are not the best pics but I hope you get the idea.
> It's in blistered leather and an IT 42.
> Never thought I would pay so much for a leather jacked but RO is definitely worth the money!
> If I'm ever buying an other leather jacked it's absolutely going to be a RO!!


 
Gorgeous!  Where and when did you get it?  

That blistered leather looks much nicer than the one I just ordered.  Though looking again on NAP they called the one I just had 'textured' rather than blistered, so maybe I have been describing it wrongly this whole time.... oops.


----------



## LovesYSL

anitol said:


> Here ia a couple of pics of my beloved RO jacked. They are not the best pics but I hope you get the idea.
> It's in blistered leather and an IT 42.
> Never thought I would pay so much for a leather jacked but RO is definitely worth the money!
> If I'm ever buying an other leather jacked it's absolutely going to be a RO!!



This is gorgeous on you! I've never seen an RO jacket in real life but the leather just looks so delicious!


----------



## anitol

Thank you both debi.n and LovesYSL 

I got it in the RO store in Hudson Street NYC in 2010 and is was love a first sight.
Back then I also tried on the same jacked in regular lamb leather but the blistered one looks a bit more edgy and is super soft so I had to have it 
I've been to the store on three different occasions and the SA's there are so nice an patient so definitely go there if you are in NYC and craving some RO 

I just took a quick look at NAP and I think this jacked looks very similar in the leather to mine
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074


----------



## debi.n

anitol said:


> Thank you both debi.n and LovesYSL
> 
> I got it in the RO store in Hudson Street NYC in 2010 and is was love a first sight.
> Back then I also tried on the same jacked in regular lamb leather but the blistered one looks a bit more edgy and is super soft so I had to have it
> I've been to the store on three different occasions and the SA's there are so nice an patient so definitely go there if you are in NYC and craving some RO
> 
> I just took a quick look at NAP and I think this jacked looks very similar in the leather to mine
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074


 
I ordered the other style in that leather and it doesn't look as nice as yours. Yours looks smoother and more (this is going to sound stupid) leather like... and that textured leather is more like a washed/coated suede. I prefer yours.

I haven't been to the NYC store yet, I was last in NYC in 2007, it's been way too long. Have only been to the Paris one and we have one in London, which I am planning on visiting tomorrow


----------



## anitol

debi.n said:


> I ordered the other style in that leather and it doesn't look as nice as yours. Yours looks smoother and more (this is going to sound stupid) leather like... and that textured leather is more like a washed/coated suede. I prefer yours.
> 
> I haven't been to the NYC store yet, I was last in NYC in 2007, it's been way too long. Have only been to the Paris one and we have one in London, which I am planning on visiting tomorrow



That is good to know because it can be hard to see on pictures but it does explains the textured vs. blistered.
I hope you find a RO jacked you really like! Maybe you'll be lucky tomorrow and do post modeling pics if you do


----------



## chloe speaks

anitol said:


> Here ia a couple of pics of my beloved RO jacked. They are not the best pics but I hope you get the idea.
> It's in blistered leather and an IT 42.
> Never thought I would pay so much for a leather jacked but RO is definitely worth the money!
> If I'm ever buying an other leather jacked it's absolutely going to be a RO!!



 ^^^ that is the most gorgeous finish on a RO 'basic' (??) i've ever seen.

i see that you live in Denmark, otherwise, i would be careful walking around in that if i were you (_as I am also a size 42 _)


----------



## anitol

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^ that is the most gorgeous finish on a RO 'basic' (??) i've ever seen.
> 
> i see that you live in Denmark, otherwise, i would be careful walking around in that if i were you (_as I am also a size 42 _)


 
*LOL* and thanx so much! 
I've also tried to take really good care of it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

meowmeow said:


> Hi, I am new to RO jackets and I really the color of this one I found.   But something doesn't looks right to me from the picture below.  Are the zippers  too close to the bottom of the jacket?  Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> imagehost.vendio.com/a/19783284/aview/DSCN6599.JPG
> 
> Source:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170778940202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



the zipper tab is a dead give away that it's fake


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

anitol said:


> Here ia a couple of pics of my beloved RO jacked. They are not the best pics but I hope you get the idea.
> It's in blistered leather and an IT 42.
> Never thought I would pay so much for a leather jacked but RO is definitely worth the money!
> If I'm ever buying an other leather jacked it's absolutely going to be a RO!!



my first black RO jacket has the same leather as yours!

definitely my favorite!

is yours from FW10?


----------



## elitebysl

tonkamama said:


> *It looks super chic on you !!  RO jackets can transform any outfit into a runway look!!
> *



Thanks tonkamama!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> great action pic



Thanks ceclv



debi.n said:


> It looks great on you!  It's freezing here at the moment and that jacket is keeping me so toasty warm, i love it.



Thanks and yes debi, it def doesn't need a thick layering



Balchlfen said:


> *Elitebysl* - love the shearling on you!
> Thanks balchlfen
> 
> Thanks to *tonkamama* and *deb.n* for your advice - I received the size 40 shearling jacket and it fits just perfect! The 38 was too tight for sure but the 40 is just right just as you both said it would
> 
> Did you both treat your jackets? I have some Collinil "nubuck velours" protector spray but don't know if I should use it or not? Also, how is your jacket wearing? Holding up well? Do you "baby" the jacket?
> 
> Soz for the q's....after my Balenciaga moto jackets, this is my most extravagant clothing purchase so I want to do right by it!





jenskar said:


> Yummy -- looks warm !!


It is very warm


----------



## mazzapan

Thanks debi.n and Suzie for your excellent replies! I am a standard 12 sometimes even a 10 but I am muscular in the shoulders, back and arms. Sounds like I should go for a 44. I never trust NAP's sizing advice, it's all over the place!


----------



## anitol

CEC.LV4eva said:


> my first black RO jacket has the same leather as yours!
> 
> definitely my favorite!
> 
> is yours from FW10?




I think so but I'm not completely sure. I bought it in late August 2010. Do you know how I can find out?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

anitol said:


> I think so but I'm not completely sure. I bought it in late August 2010. Do you know how I can find out?



you'll see it on the tags


----------



## tonkamama

anitol said:


> Here ia a couple of pics of my beloved RO jacked. They are not the best pics but I hope you get the idea.
> It's in blistered leather and an IT 42.
> Never thought I would pay so much for a leather jacked but RO is definitely worth the money!
> If I'm ever buying an other leather jacked it's absolutely going to be a RO!!


Perfection! The leather is amazing!


----------



## tonkamama

CEC.LV4eva said:


> my first black RO jacket has the same leather as yours!
> 
> definitely my favorite!
> 
> is yours from FW10?


*CEC.LV4eva ~* oh yes!!  I remember your very 1st RO (via you blog)!  I have to say that's one of my favorite style!!


----------



## lilybp

Hi!  Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?  I would really appreciate it.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ns+jacket+womens+46&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## tonkamama

lilybp said:


> Hi!  Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?  I would really appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ns+jacket+womens+46&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Hard to tell from the listing photos.  Pls ask more photos showing the zipper pull front & back, garment lining & tag.


----------



## anitol

CEC.LV4eva said:


> you'll see it on the tags



I'm sure I've kept the tags but I've forgotten where I put them 

I'll post it if I find it


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tonkamama said:


> *CEC.LV4eva ~* oh yes!!  I remember your very 1st RO (via you blog)!  I have to say that's one of my favorite style!!



Thanks Tonka! Yeah, I love the cords on the sleeves to give the jacket more roughness 



lilybp said:


> Hi!  Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?  I would really appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ns+jacket+womens+46&_sacat=See-All-Categories



Spence is usually pretty good from what I heard, so I think the jacket is fine


----------



## mazzapan

Can someone please tell me what the difference is between the velo and washed leather jackets? Besides a couple of hundred bucks that is!


----------



## lilybp

Thanks so much for the info on Spence CEC.LV4eva! (Sorry, my browser is having difficulty quoting or doing more than simple things)


----------



## lulu1982

Hey guys,

So I think I am finally going to take the plunge and buy a RO jacket. I am obsessed with this one:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139

Can anyone comment on the leather? Also, Is this style the classic style?

Cheers!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lulu1982 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I think I am finally going to take the plunge and buy a RO jacket. I am obsessed with this one:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> 
> Can anyone comment on the leather? Also, Is this style the classic style?
> 
> Cheers!



there is no product under 183139


----------



## lulu1982

Hi,

The link should work. It's on Net-A-Porter UK. Its' called the RICK OWENS
Contrast-sleeve leather biker jacket for £1,690.


----------



## cheapmommy

lulu1982 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I think I am finally going to take the plunge and buy a RO jacket. I am obsessed with this one:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> 
> Can anyone comment on the leather? Also, Is this style the classic style?
> 
> Cheers!



Great choice!  I want to get this jacket too.  I think it is the smooth leather one.  I was just amazed at the price increase!  But it is still cheaper than for me to buy it  from the US site by over $500!


----------



## lulu1982

cheapmommy said:


> Great choice!  I want to get this jacket too.  I think it is the smooth leather one.  I was just amazed at the price increase!  But it is still cheaper than for me to buy it  from the US site by over $500!



how much did it used to be???


----------



## cheapmommy

lulu1982 said:


> how much did it used to be???



I think they were closer to EU 1500.


----------



## debi.n

anitol said:


> That is good to know because it can be hard to see on pictures but it does explains the textured vs. blistered.
> I hope you find a RO jacked you really like! Maybe you'll be lucky tomorrow and do post modeling pics if you do



Sadly I ran out of time on Saturday and didn't make it to the shop   Next weekend.

Managed to have a look in Liberty though and saw a few jackets, but only in the 'textured' leather.  I think I will be going for the classic in the smooth leather after all.  I think I should start with the classic black biker to go with my classic DNA dust and shearling, then later on I can think about getting some of the more unusual styles.


----------



## debi.n

anitol said:


> I'm sure I've kept the tags but I've forgotten where I put them
> 
> I'll post it if I find it



If you bought it in August 10 then it's going to be the FW10 line.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> Can someone please tell me what the difference is between the velo and washed leather jackets? Besides a couple of hundred bucks that is!



Which ones are you looking at exactly?  There are so many different descriptions for the leathers it's hard to tell unless you see them.


----------



## debi.n

lulu1982 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I think I am finally going to take the plunge and buy a RO jacket. I am obsessed with this one:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> 
> Can anyone comment on the leather? Also, Is this style the classic style?
> 
> Cheers!



That's the one I think I'm going for too.  It's the smooth leather in the classic style.


----------



## debi.n

Also I wonder if the lining has an effect on the price of the jackets, e.g. cotton and fleece linings are cheaper than silk.


----------



## meowmeow

CEC.LV4eva said:


> the zipper tab is a dead give away that it's fake



Just saw your reply. Thanks CEC.LV4eva!! 

A little off topic here... but I just don't understand why some sellers can be so rude.  Here is the seller's reply when I told her I wanted to see more pictures of the jacket:

_As you can see we are long time EBay sellers with an excellent track record, we offer only authentic product.  This jacket has a large number of watchers and has had many inquiries non of which have questioned authenticity.  If you have any reservations at all perhaps you should not make this purchase. We do expect the jacket to sell._

I just needed to vent...


----------



## debi.n

meowmeow said:


> Just saw your reply. Thanks CEC.LV4eva!!
> 
> A little off topic here... but I just don't understand why some sellers can be so rude. Here is the seller's reply when I told her I wanted to see more pictures of the jacket:
> 
> _As you can see we are long time EBay sellers with an excellent track record, we offer only authentic product. This jacket has a large number of watchers and has had many inquiries non of which have questioned authenticity. If you have any reservations at all perhaps you should not make this purchase. We do expect the jacket to sell._
> 
> I just needed to vent...


 
How rude.  And total lies....  If someone does buy it I feel sorry for them!  You could always report them to eBay for selling fakes and pretending they are authentic.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

debi.n said:
			
		

> How rude.  And total lies....  If someone does buy it I feel sorry for them!  You could always report them to eBay for selling fakes and pretending they are authentic.



If everyone here reported the jacket, eBay might take the auction down and an unsuspecting buyer won't get ripped off.  I'm going to report it today.


----------



## anitol

debi.n said:


> Sadly I ran out of time on Saturday and didn't make it to the shop   Next weekend.
> 
> Managed to have a look in Liberty though and saw a few jackets, but only in the 'textured' leather.  I think I will be going for the classic in the smooth leather after all.  I think I should start with the classic black biker to go with my classic DNA dust and shearling, then later on I can think about getting some of the more unusual styles.



That is a great choise and you won't regret it!! I also think my next RO jacked will be one in a leather that's at bit more durable and "thougher" in the leather. The blistered leather is really smooth and soft but also too delicate for everyday use and I would really like to use the jacket as much as possible!


----------



## tonkamama

*meowmeow ~* sorry about that....  #1 rule I follow is stay away from rude seller!  When I do sell (my past seasons garment & bags that I am tired of)... I took plenty of pictures thru-out, many with details closed up shoots, I kept all my original receipts for proof and answered questions etc. etc.    I am sure you will fine a nice seller to deal with your RO jacket hunt.    

*debi.n ~* this is exactly why I stay away from buying on the EvilBay cus I am not even sure if I have purchased a FAKE merchandise (which I did in the past, I did not even knew it til few months later, I tossed that pairs of fake Fendi shoes into trashcan!).  Many of us not trained to really tell the difference unless you have one authentic RO jacket side by side to compare.  





meowmeow said:


> Just saw your reply. Thanks CEC.LV4eva!!
> 
> A little off topic here... but I just don't understand why some sellers can be so rude.  Here is the seller's reply when I told her I wanted to see more pictures of the jacket:
> 
> _As you can see we are long time EBay sellers with an excellent track record, we offer only authentic product.  This jacket has a large number of watchers and has had many inquiries non of which have questioned authenticity.  If you have any reservations at all perhaps you should not make this purchase. We do expect the jacket to sell._
> 
> I just needed to vent...





debi.n said:


> How rude.  And total lies....  If someone does buy it I feel sorry for them!  You could always report them to eBay for selling fakes and pretending they are authentic.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

meowmeow said:


> Just saw your reply. Thanks CEC.LV4eva!!
> 
> A little off topic here... but I just don't understand why some sellers can be so rude.  Here is the seller's reply when I told her I wanted to see more pictures of the jacket:
> 
> _As you can see we are long time EBay sellers with an excellent track record, we offer only authentic product.  This jacket has a large number of watchers and has had many inquiries non of which have questioned authenticity.  If you have any reservations at all perhaps you should not make this purchase. We do expect the jacket to sell._
> 
> I just needed to vent...



That attitude is just.... 

Anyhow, FAKE CONFIRMED!!! I feel like I need to order a stamp that says FAKE and just stamp it everywhere on this seller's ebay page


----------



## jenskar

anitol said:


> Here ia a couple of pics of my beloved RO jacked. They are not the best pics but I hope you get the idea.
> It's in blistered leather and an IT 42.
> Never thought I would pay so much for a leather jacked but RO is definitely worth the money!
> If I'm ever buying an other leather jacked it's absolutely going to be a RO!!



That is simply a stunning jacket!  I agree, the SA's at the Hudson Street store are lovely, and they'll put you on the mailing list so you can see all the stock as it comes in.  It's been the death of me -- I'm still kicking myself for not getting one of the fleece lined hoodies this year .....


----------



## jenskar

Ok -- so a question about RO fakery out there in the world -- I assumed someone would fake the guys shoes as I see them on IOffer -- and should have figured out they'd do the jackets too -- do you all think people are out there faking the rest of the line?

I tend to agree about rude sellers -- there's no good reason to be rude to anyone, on Ebay or not and why someone would get insulted when asked questions -- an honest seller has nothing to get huffy about, right?


----------



## anitol

jenskar said:


> That is simply a stunning jacket!  I agree, the SA's at the Hudson Street store are lovely, and they'll put you on the mailing list so you can see all the stock as it comes in.  It's been the death of me -- I'm still kicking myself for not getting one of the fleece lined hoodies this year .....



I too love getting the mails and having a look at all the new beautiful items but it usually sets off an RO craving for me too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenskar said:


> Ok -- so a question about RO fakery out there in the world -- I assumed someone would fake the guys shoes as I see them on IOffer -- and should have figured out they'd do the jackets too -- *do you all think people are out there faking the rest of the line?*
> 
> I tend to agree about rude sellers -- there's no good reason to be rude to anyone, on Ebay or not and why someone would get insulted when asked questions -- an honest seller has nothing to get huffy about, right?



Probably not, just a couple of his most popular items eg. skirts, dresses, and of course jackets.


----------



## marina230

tonkamama said:
			
		

> meowmeow ~ sorry about that....  #1 rule I follow is stay away from rude seller!  When I do sell (my past seasons garment & bags that I am tired of)... I took plenty of pictures thru-out, many with details closed up shoots, I kept all my original receipts for proof and answered questions etc. etc.    I am sure you will fine a nice seller to deal with your RO jacket hunt.
> 
> debi.n ~ this is exactly why I stay away from buying on the EvilBay cus I am not even sure if I have purchased a FAKE merchandise (which I did in the past, I did not even knew it til few months later, I tossed that pairs of fake Fendi shoes into trashcan!).  Many of us not trained to really tell the difference unless you have one authentic RO jacket side by side to compare.



I hope my eBay jacket is real. After following your beautiful pictures and follow your advise I got few beauties.


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> Which ones are you looking at exactly?  There are so many different descriptions for the leathers it's hard to tell unless you see them.


On LV there is this:
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
and
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
I think the first one is the same as the NAP one?


----------



## debi.n

marina230 said:


> I hope my eBay jacket is real. After following your beautiful pictures and follow your advise I got few beauties.



That jacket looks ok to me.  And I have that top!  I love it!  I wish he would bring back the pleated and pintucked tops, I really liked them and think they're more interesting than a lot of the other Lilies stuff.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> On LV there is this:
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> and
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> I think the first one is the same as the NAP one?



Something is up with the LVR site, nothing is working.  I'll have a look later.


----------



## Balchlfen

I'm loving my shearling! So pleased with it! I'll post mod pics at the weekend - not that I will do it as much justice as you lovely ladies... 
In the meantime though, what do you all think of this coat?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165313

I'd really welcome your opinions x


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> On LV there is this:
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> and
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> I think the first one is the same as the NAP one?


 
These are the two I am confused about as well. The differences I can see are the washed is lamb leather and seems smoother and a bit more waxy, the velo is calf leather and looks softer. The velo has a 'twill' lining and the washed a 'cotton'. The lining seems to look nicer on the velo. I think the velo is the same one that is on NAP at the moment. Also from looking at them the washed looks pretty short, I'm not sure if it's just that the model is tall, but it looks a fair bit shorter than the other jackets on there. 

Really the answer is I don't know what the difference is! haha. They don't look very different to me, maybe in person you could tell more.


----------



## debi.n

Balchlfen said:


> I'm loving my shearling! So pleased with it! I'll post mod pics at the weekend - not that I will do it as much justice as you lovely ladies...
> In the meantime though, what do you all think of this coat?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165313
> 
> I'd really welcome your opinions x


 
Glad you are enjoying your shearling!

I'm not sure about that coat.  The fit is a bit too relaxed and slouchy for me, but that is just personal preference.


----------



## jenskar

marina230 said:


> I hope my eBay jacket is real. After following your beautiful pictures and follow your advise I got few beauties.



That jacket looks amazing on you!  (The top too -- but I adore the jacket!)


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> These are the two I am confused about as well. The differences I can see are the washed is lamb leather and seems smoother and a bit more waxy, the velo is calf leather and looks softer. The velo has a 'twill' lining and the washed a 'cotton'. The lining seems to look nicer on the velo. I think the velo is the same one that is on NAP at the moment. Also from looking at them the washed looks pretty short, I'm not sure if it's just that the model is tall, but it looks a fair bit shorter than the other jackets on there.
> 
> Really the answer is I don't know what the difference is! haha. They don't look very different to me, maybe in person you could tell more.



I thought the washed was the one on NAP?! OMG! What's the difference between twill and cotton? Anyway, I would be more than happy with either jacket!


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> I thought the washed was the one on NAP?! OMG! What's the difference between twill and cotton? Anyway, I would be more than happy with either jacket!



haha yeah they both look pretty similar to me, what is putting me off the washed one is that it looks so short.  twill is cotton but i think a bit nicer, like when you see twill jeans, the weave is different and it's smoother and softer than regular cotton.  or maybe i am making that up... haha.

i do think it's the velo on NAP though because of the price and also the look of the leather, it's more matte and less waxy looking.  if you look on LVR at the different colours of the velo it gives you a better idea of the leather, the lighter colours make the texture of the leather easier to see.  the washed looks like the type of leather that would scratch very easily and the scratches would really show up.


----------



## debi.n

also the velos are the new additions to both sites for SS12, the washed has been on LVR for a while.


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> also the velos are the new additions to both sites for SS12, the washed has been on LVR for a while.


Oh I see! Well the velo works out cheaper from NAP for me.....hmmmmm


----------



## marina230

jenskar said:


> That jacket looks amazing on you!  (The top too -- but I adore the jacket!)



It is not me . I wish I would look so skinny and so young as these models. I am way older. Thank you any way for your compliments. I wear this top all the time now and love it. Jacket is from eBay and is on his way to me from Italy


----------



## ling0882434

need your guys opinion. i tried the blister? leather jacket in 2nd hand shop. it's really drapey. wut other leather is more stiff? i prefer more structured. Thanks!


----------



## cheapmommy

So I ordered the Contrast-sleeve jacket from NAP and it wasn't what I thought it would be.  The jacket is very light (weight) and the leather has a waxy feel to it.  The label says calf leather.  The label says LV code so I guess it is the washed leather.  
International site:http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139

I had a black classic jacket from Barneys and returned it thinking it would be cheaper from Europe.  Now I can kick myself as that jacket leather seemed much thicker.  It is now sold out online.  If anybody knows where to find one, please let me know!!
http://www.barneys.com/High-Neck-Motorcycle-Jacket/501381983,default,pd.html?cgid=WOMEN02

Here are some pictures of the NAP jacket for those thinking of getting it.


----------



## debi.n

cheapmommy said:
			
		

> So I ordered the Contrast-sleeve jacket from NAP and it wasn't what I thought it would be.  The jacket is very light (weight) and the leather has a waxy feel to it.  The label says calf leather.  The label says LV code so I guess it is the washed leather.
> International site:http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> 
> I had a black classic jacket from Barneys and returned it thinking it would be cheaper from Europe.  Now I can kick myself as that jacket leather seemed much thicker.  It is now sold out online.  If anybody knows where to find one, please let me know!!
> http://www.barneys.com/High-Neck-Motorcycle-Jacket/501381983,default,pd.html?cgid=WOMEN02
> 
> Here are some pictures of the NAP jacket for those thinking of getting it.



Oh no... I just ordered that one today. Disappointed with what you're saying, I was hoping it would be thicker, especially for that price. I want something I can wear year round. What do you mean by LV code? What does that mean? Does it look like the pictures online? Mine won't arrive until Monday so I'll see what I think then. I'll also go to the shop this weekend for sure, maybe I'll see it there first. 

Maybe the LVR one that is called washed leather that is from FW11 is the thicker leather like the Barneys one. 

Thanks for sharing, I'm sorry you're disappointed.


----------



## Kirali

That jacket is not in washed leather. The washed leather is made from lambskin, you ordered the velo/veal one.

The less expensive one at LVR is the original washed leather one. There is one every season. It's the velo ones that are a "seasonal special".


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> haha yeah they both look pretty similar to me, what is putting me off the washed one is that it looks so short.  twill is cotton but i think a bit nicer, like when you see twill jeans, the weave is different and it's smoother and softer than regular cotton.  or maybe i am making that up... haha.
> 
> i do think it's the velo on NAP though because of the price and also the look of the leather, it's more matte and less waxy looking.  if you look on LVR at the different colours of the velo it gives you a better idea of the leather, the lighter colours make the texture of the leather easier to see.  the washed looks like the type of leather that would scratch very easily and the scratches would really show up.


So this one on NAP is the velo leather?I really like this one, it's in my basket!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139


----------



## mazzapan

cheapmommy said:


> So I ordered the Contrast-sleeve jacket from NAP and it wasn't what I thought it would be.  The jacket is very light (weight) and the leather has a waxy feel to it.  The label says calf leather.  The label says LV code so I guess it is the washed leather.
> International site:http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> 
> I had a black classic jacket from Barneys and returned it thinking it would be cheaper from Europe.  Now I can kick myself as that jacket leather seemed much thicker.  It is now sold out online.  If anybody knows where to find one, please let me know!!
> http://www.barneys.com/High-Neck-Motorcycle-Jacket/501381983,default,pd.html?cgid=WOMEN02
> 
> Here are some pictures of the NAP jacket for those thinking of getting it.


Oh are you really hating it? The NAP site says that the jacket is lamb not calf??!! So confusing. I don't know what to think.


----------



## cheapmommy

debi.n said:


> Oh no... I just ordered that one today. Disappointed with what you're saying, I was hoping it would be thicker, especially for that price. I want something I can wear year round. What do you mean by LV code? What does that mean? Does it look like the pictures online? Mine won't arrive until Monday so I'll see what I think then. I'll also go to the shop this weekend for sure, maybe I'll see it there first.
> 
> Maybe the LVR one that is called washed leather that is from FW11 is the thicker leather like the Barneys one.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I'm sorry you're disappointed.



The tag has a code that from what I understand in prior posts go like this:
LB - blistered leather
LV - washed leather
LE - stiffer leather (smooth?)

so the tag says RP3708 / *LV*

I think the jacket does look like the pictures on the site.

I was looking at the LVR site and the washed leather one does look like the one I want!  Just to be sure, do you mean this one?  and it is from FW11? http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=ACG1&des=250&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I

Good luck finding the perfect jacket!!


----------



## mazzapan

cheapmommy, do you dislike it so much that you are returning the jacket?


----------



## cheapmommy

Kirali said:


> That jacket is not in washed leather. The washed leather is made from lambskin, you ordered the velo/veal one.
> 
> The less expensive one at LVR is the original washed leather one. There is one every season. It's the velo ones that are a "seasonal special".



Yeah, after seeing the actual content label, it says calf leather.  The NAP website says lamb.  I wonder if NAP sent me the wrong jacket because the receipt even says Contrast-sleeve leather biker jacket, 90% lamb leather, 10% virgin wool.

Which one are you saying from LVR is the original washed leather one?  Could you post a link or item code from their listing?  Thanks!!!



mazzapan said:


> Oh are you really hating it? The NAP site says  that the jacket is lamb not calf??!! So confusing. I don't know what to  think.



Yeah, I'm so confused too.  I guess after having the thicker leather one, I'm wanting that.


----------



## cheapmommy

mazzapan said:


> cheapmommy, do you dislike it so much that you are returning the jacket?



If LVR has the FW11 one, I will return the NAP jacket.  I really wanted the thicker leather jacket.


----------



## cheapmommy

mazzapan said:


> So this one on NAP is the velo leather?I really like this one, it's in my basket!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139



This is the jacket I ordered and apparently it is the velo one.


----------



## mazzapan

I keep writing that I am confused, lol. I have emailed NAP to ask about this jacket and it's leather content. Maybe you have been sent the wrong one. How very annoying. Is it the thinness of the leather that you dislike most or the texture?


----------



## cheapmommy

mazzapan said:


> I keep writing that I am confused, lol. I have emailed NAP to ask about this jacket and it's leather content. Maybe you have been sent the wrong one. How very annoying. Is it the thinness of the leather that you dislike most or the texture?



LOL, I just wrote LVR to ask about the season and length of the jacket.  I was just noticing what you all were saying that the black seems to be shorter than the brown one of the same jacket.  I am totally confused too.  Let us know what NAP says about the leather content!!

To answer your question, I just compared the leather of the jacket with a Rick Owens shearling jacket I have, and I have to admit that the leather thickness is about the same on the thinly lined parts, like the sleeves.  So maybe the difference is the lining thickness.  But from what I remember of the Barneys jacket I purchased, overall the jacket seemed thicker.  I guess this S/S 12 is really a light weight jacket for the warmer seasons, not a year-round jacket.  The texture of the jacket is pretty nice.  The leather is very soft.


----------



## mazzapan

cheapmommy said:


> LOL, I just wrote LVR to ask about the season and length of the jacket.  I was just noticing what you all were saying that the black seems to be shorter than the brown one of the same jacket.  I am totally confused too.  Let us know what NAP says about the leather content!!
> 
> To answer your question, I just compared the leather of the jacket with a Rick Owens shearling jacket I have, and I have to admit that the leather thickness is about the same on the thinly lined parts, like the sleeves.  So maybe the difference is the lining thickness.  But from what I remember of the Barneys jacket I purchased, overall the jacket seemed thicker.  I guess this S/S 12 is really a light weight jacket for the warmer seasons, not a year-round jacket.  The texture of the jacket is pretty nice.  The leather is very soft.


OK that sounds promising, I didn't want stiff leather also as I live in Australia where it rarely gets ridiculously cold ie snow etc, then maybe this jacket will work? Sigh. Going to wait to hear from NAP. Will keep you posted.


----------



## jenskar

marina230 said:


> It is not me . I wish I would look so skinny and so young as these models. I am way older. Thank you any way for your compliments. I wear this top all the time now and love it. Jacket is from eBay and is on his way to me from Italy



I'm no spring chicken myself -- was having major "I remember my tummy when" moments -- the great thing about RO is it knows no age.  May Rick's muse Michele Lamy be an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## debi.n

Links to LVR don't work, so this is the one I was referring to on LVR.  It's not new to the site, so it's probably the same as the Barneys one.  What I preferred about the one you got from the pictures at least was that the velo was less shiny and a softer looking black, and also that there seems to be less of a contrast between the lining and leather.  And the length as I said before looks too short on the washed.  But I don't want a paper thin or waxy type leather so will have to see what it's like, and also if it's thin I'm not sure the 40 I ordered will fit now.  We'll see.  Maybe you're right that the lining is thicker in the FW so it makes the leather seem thicker and sturdier when really it's just the lining.  But the prices don't seem to reflect more lining/thicker leather, if anything it seems the opposite, FW are cheaper than SS.  I guess it is just down to the type of leather as to what it will cost and that is something I will never understand as I'm no leather expert...  haha.

That is interesting about the leather codes, I didn't know that.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I hope you get it sorted out cheapmommy. I just checked the one I got from LVR and it feels medium not too thin but not too thick either. The code on this one is 
RP6718 / LG
Size 42 It 10 GB 8 US 38 DE
90% Lamb leather 10% New wool.

I am so behind on this thread and everyone looks really stunning wearing RO. This thread is too much temptation so I have stayed far away


----------



## Kirali

Regarding the leather problem, I called the PR store since I wanted to inquire about some blistered jackets anyway and this is what they told me:

The NAP jacket IS in washed leather, but not the infamous RO washed lamb leather but in veal/velo/vitello. This is a mistake NAP made on their site.
The SA told me veal is more expensive than lamb and veal is a seasonal special option.

And now my two cents: If you ladies prefer a stiffer look, go for the smooth, non special treated leather, not washed since it drapes more and is less stiff and also not for blistered ( that slouches even more ).

debi.n, the S/S jackets always come with a thinner lining so the leather is less stiff. The F/W jackets have a thicker lining. The jackets at NAP are more expensive now because they are made out of veal


----------



## debi.n

Kirali said:


> Regarding the leather problem, I called the PR store since I wanted to inquire about some blistered jackets anyway and this is what they told me:
> 
> The NAP jacket IS in washed leather, but not the infamous RO washed lamb leather but in veal/velo/vitello. This is a mistake NAP made on their site.
> The SA told me veal is more expensive than lamb and veal is a seasonal special option.
> 
> And now my two cents: If you ladies prefer a stiffer look, go for the smooth, non special treated leather, not washed since it drapes more and is less stiff and also not for blistered ( that slouches even more ).
> 
> debi.n, the S/S jackets always come with a thinner lining so the leather is less stiff. The F/W jackets have a thicker lining. The jackets at NAP are more expensive now because they are made out of veal


 
That is great, thanks for asking them that. But what about the 'textured' leather?? Only kidding!! I think the textured is just the same as blistered, even though it appears different in different seasons. I guess the type of leather that is blistered affects the end result so the blistered can vary as well.

Cool I didn't realise there was some stealth extra lining sewn into the FW jackets 

It doesn't look like the stiffer/unwashed leather is available for this SS, from what I can tell at the moment the options for the classic black biker are blistered, washed and this new 'tri leather' jacket that looks like it has a stiff front, calf sleeves and a blistered back. If you want a stiffer/unwashed leather it looks like waiting until the FW stuff or trying to pick one up from FW11.

Really the best thing to do is to go and look at them in person if you can, that will be my mission tomorrow!!


----------



## debi.n

Sammyjoe said:


> I hope you get it sorted out cheapmommy. I just checked the one I got from LVR and it feels medium not too thin but not too thick either. The code on this one is
> RP6718 / LG
> Size 42 It 10 GB 8 US 38 DE
> 90% Lamb leather 10% New wool.
> 
> I am so behind on this thread and everyone looks really stunning wearing RO. This thread is too much temptation so I have stayed far away


 
Hi Sammyjoe, is the one you have the one in the pic I just posted above?

I had a look in my DNA dust to see what the code was, it is also LG.  Anyone know what that one is?


----------



## debi.n

PS also from the sounds of it both NAP and LVR aren't labelling the jackets correctly which is really adding to our confusion....


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi Debi, the one I have is the standard length, not the cropped length you posted above, the leather on that one looks shinier than min, I posted the code on mine and the jacket pics are towards the front of this thread, it is really confusing!! 

We both have the LG, I thought it meant large  but then with the codes like LV etc, it must mean something. You have a stunning collection of RO and they all look fab on you.
If anyone finds out the codes, please chime in. I would love another one but only when I know what means what


----------



## Kirali

debi.n said:


> That is great, thanks for asking them that. But what about the 'textured' leather?? Only kidding!! I think the textured is just the same as blistered, even though it appears different in different seasons. I guess the type of leather that is blistered affects the end result so the blistered can vary as well.
> 
> Cool I didn't realise there was some stealth extra lining sewn into the FW jackets
> 
> It doesn't look like the stiffer/unwashed leather is available for this SS, from what I can tell at the moment the options for the classic black biker are blistered, washed and this new 'tri leather' jacket that looks like it has a stiff front, calf sleeves and a blistered back. If you want a stiffer/unwashed leather it looks like waiting until the FW stuff or trying to pick one up from FW11.
> 
> Really the best thing to do is to go and look at them in person if you can, that will be my mission tomorrow!!



There is blistered nappa ( the smooth one ) and blistered textured ( it is not as soft and more 'crusty' KWIM?)

I have most of my jackets stored at my parents so I cannot check all tags, but the ones I have here are LB ( soft blistered leather ), LS ( crusty blistered leather from S/S 09) and LV ( shearling washed leather from AW 10)


----------



## mazzapan

OK NAP have emailed me back to say that they had incorrectly called the "contrast sleeve jacket lamb leather, when it is in fact (as cheapmommy found) calf leather. Apparently they have corrected this now on the website.
Debi.n please hurry and report back on your investigation of the jackets IRL. LOL. I really need to know if the NAP one is wonderful before I purchase. Wish I had somewhere in Melbourne to view the produce first!


----------



## cheapmommy

Sammyjoe said:


> I hope you get it sorted out cheapmommy. I just checked the one I got from LVR and it feels medium not too thin but not too thick either. The code on this one is
> RP6718 / LG
> Size 42 It 10 GB 8 US 38 DE
> 90% Lamb leather 10% New wool.
> 
> I am so behind on this thread and everyone looks really stunning wearing RO. This thread is too much temptation so I have stayed far away



Thanks Sammyjoe for posting the info!  Yes, the jackets are so tempting!!


----------



## cheapmommy

Kirali said:


> Regarding the leather problem, I called the PR store since I wanted to inquire about some blistered jackets anyway and this is what they told me:
> 
> The NAP jacket IS in washed leather, but not the infamous RO washed lamb leather but in veal/velo/vitello. This is a mistake NAP made on their site.
> The SA told me veal is more expensive than lamb and veal is a seasonal special option.
> 
> And now my two cents: If you ladies prefer a stiffer look, go for the smooth, non special treated leather, not washed since it drapes more and is less stiff and also not for blistered ( that slouches even more ).
> 
> debi.n, the S/S jackets always come with a thinner lining so the leather is less stiff. The F/W jackets have a thicker lining. The jackets at NAP are more expensive now because they are made out of veal



NAP emailed me back and said they had the leather type incorrect.  I had to question them 2 times before I guess they really looked at an actual jacket to see the content.  Good to see they changed their website description.


----------



## cheapmommy

debi.n said:


> That is great, thanks for asking them that. But what about the 'textured' leather?? Only kidding!! I think the textured is just the same as blistered, even though it appears different in different seasons. I guess the type of leather that is blistered affects the end result so the blistered can vary as well.
> 
> Cool I didn't realise there was some stealth extra lining sewn into the FW jackets
> 
> It doesn't look like the stiffer/unwashed leather is available for this SS, from what I can tell at the moment the options for the classic black biker are blistered, washed and this new 'tri leather' jacket that looks like it has a stiff front, calf sleeves and a blistered back. If you want a stiffer/unwashed leather it looks like waiting until the FW stuff or trying to pick one up from FW11.
> 
> Really the best thing to do is to go and look at them in person if you can, that will be my mission tomorrow!!



I might just wait until the FW12 jackets come out.  These websites are so confusing.  Please let us know what you find out in person!!!  I think I might also call the Rick Owens store in NY to see what they have.  

I have not heard back from LVR about the length of the cropped looking jacket.  At least NAP is more responsive to questions.


----------



## mazzapan

@ cheapmommy, did you send the jacket back to NAP? BTW how did you find the sizing, what US size you normally wear?
I like the look of the NAP jacket very much


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Not that all of these are correct, necessarily, but here is a compiled list of RO leather codes (confirmed and unconfirmed/guessed) that I found and added to a year or 2 ago:

Rick Owens Leather Codes

LB: blistered lamb
LBO: box/-ed calf
LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?)
LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LK: kangaroo
LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
LM: metallic calf
LO: oiled calf
LP: hammered lamb
LS: silky lamb
LSH: shearling lamb

LR: 'regular' lamb?
LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?

LZ: ?
LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?
LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?

LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?

Maybe some will find it useful.


----------



## debi.n

Sammyjoe said:


> Hi Debi, the one I have is the standard length, not the cropped length you posted above, the leather on that one looks shinier than min, I posted the code on mine and the jacket pics are towards the front of this thread, it is really confusing!!
> 
> We both have the LG, I thought it meant large  but then with the codes like LV etc, it must mean something. *You have a stunning collection of RO and they all look fab on you*.
> If anyone finds out the codes, please chime in. I would love another one but only when I know what means what



Thank you!

I'll go have a look through the thread for yours.


----------



## debi.n

bulletproofsoul said:


> Not that all of these are correct, necessarily, but here is a compiled list of RO leather codes (confirmed and unconfirmed/guessed) that I found and added to a year or 2 ago:
> 
> Rick Owens Leather Codes
> 
> LB: blistered lamb
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?)
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LK: kangaroo
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> LM: metallic calf
> LO: oiled calf
> LP: hammered lamb
> LS: silky lamb
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?
> 
> LZ: ?
> LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> Maybe some will find it useful.



Wow.....  I had no idea there would be so many!!  Thanks a lot for posting that.


----------



## debi.n

I will let you know what I find.  I'm heading to RO and Browns later.  Maybe Dover St Market if I have the time.


----------



## cheapmommy

mazzapan said:


> @ cheapmommy, did you send the jacket back to NAP? BTW how did you find the sizing, what US size you normally wear?
> I like the look of the NAP jacket very much



No I haven't sent it back yet.  I missed the DHL drop off time so I'll probably keep on trying it on over the weekend as I can be so indecisive.  So, if you have anymore questions about it, let me know!

I got size 42 and I usually wear a FR 38 or US 4.  This is my first time buying clothing with Italian sizing.


----------



## lulu1982

@cheapmommy.

Love the jacket....would you say you could wear this jacket in the fall? I'm from Canada and I'm not sure if i should wait for a F/W 12 jacket. l


----------



## cheapmommy

lulu1982 said:


> @cheapmommy.
> 
> Love the jacket....would you say you could wear this jacket in the fall? I'm from Canada and I'm not sure if i should wait for a F/W 12 jacket. l



Thanks lulu!
I would equate this jacket to wearing a cardigan sweater in terms of warmth but I am always cold in general.  I find it harder to layer with this type of jacket but if a sweater is tighter, I can wear one underneath the jacket.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bulletproofsoul said:


> Not that all of these are correct, necessarily, but here is a compiled list of RO leather codes (confirmed and unconfirmed/guessed) that I found and added to a year or 2 ago:
> 
> Rick Owens Leather Codes
> 
> LB: blistered lamb
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?)
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LK: kangaroo
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> LM: metallic calf
> LO: oiled calf
> LP: hammered lamb
> LS: silky lamb
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?
> 
> LZ: ?
> LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> Maybe some will find it useful.



Wow... nice work Bullet! Very impressive!

I think we should compile a list of codes (with possible pictures), so that we can reference back to these different types of washes. What do you think?

I'm going to add another code to your list:

*LBC* from FW10 - Lamb Blistered Coated/Washed/Combined/Cords???


----------



## tonkamama

bulletproofsoul said:


> Not that all of these are correct, necessarily, but here is a compiled list of RO leather codes (confirmed and unconfirmed/guessed) that I found and added to a year or 2 ago:
> 
> Rick Owens Leather Codes
> 
> LB: blistered lamb
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?)
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LK: kangaroo
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> LM: metallic calf
> LO: oiled calf
> LP: hammered lamb
> LS: silky lamb
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?
> 
> LZ: ?
> LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> Maybe some will find it useful.


:urock:  so useful!!


----------



## mazzapan

Girls, should I pull the trigger on the NAP RO jacket?


----------



## debi.n

So I had a look at a couple things yesterday. I saw and tried on the new 'tri leather' jacket at Browns. I was wondering how the leathers would look together and if it would look funny - it didn't, it's actually really nice. The front is a thick shiny leather and the sleeves and back is soft matte leather. It works, and I think if the whole jacket was the shiny it would've been too much. It had some substance to it and could keep you warm. Though I'm not sure it's what I want. 

I also went to the RO shop but they didn't have any of the classic black bikers. It was great to look around and see all of the more interesting pieces though, the ones that don't seem to make it online. 

They did have the one that is on NAP that is the brown biker, and the leather was fairly thin and not as nice as my DNA dust leather. 

So I'm not much wiser after that trip... the 'contrast sleeve' one I ordered from NAP is arriving tomorrow so I can offer some opinions on it then.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:
			
		

> Girls, should I pull the trigger on the NAP RO jacket?



I'm getting it tomorrow, so you could wait and see what I make of it if you want.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Mazzapan defo pull the trigger but be 100% sure before you do, the leathers/lining are all so different!!

Great list Bulletproofsoul!!!

Thanks for reporting back Debi, it will be interesting to see what the NAP one is like. It is a shame that the flagship does not have the full range. It should be called flagsection not ship!


----------



## Balchlfen

Thanks for the report debi.n! I am very interested in the tri-leather jacket  How was the sizing?

Can't wait to hear how you like the contrast sleeve jacket 



debi.n said:


> So I had a look at a couple things yesterday. I saw and tried on the new 'tri leather' jacket at Browns. I was wondering how the leathers would look together and if it would look funny - it didn't, it's actually really nice. The front is a thick shiny leather and the sleeves and back is soft matte leather. It works, and I think if the whole jacket was the shiny it would've been too much. It had some substance to it and could keep you warm. Though I'm not sure it's what I want.
> 
> I also went to the RO shop but they didn't have any of the classic black bikers. It was great to look around and see all of the more interesting pieces though, the ones that don't seem to make it online.
> 
> They did have the one that is on NAP that is the brown biker, and the leather was fairly thin and not as nice as my DNA dust leather.
> 
> So I'm not much wiser after that trip... the 'contrast sleeve' one I ordered from NAP is arriving tomorrow so I can offer some opinions on it then.


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> So I had a look at a couple things yesterday. I saw and tried on the new 'tri leather' jacket at Browns. I was wondering how the leathers would look together and if it would look funny - it didn't, it's actually really nice. The front is a thick shiny leather and the sleeves and back is soft matte leather. It works, and I think if the whole jacket was the shiny it would've been too much. It had some substance to it and could keep you warm. Though I'm not sure it's what I want.
> 
> I also went to the RO shop but they didn't have any of the classic black bikers. It was great to look around and see all of the more interesting pieces though, the ones that don't seem to make it online.
> 
> They did have the one that is on NAP that is the brown biker, and the leather was fairly thin and not as nice as my DNA dust leather.
> 
> So I'm not much wiser after that trip... the 'contrast sleeve' one I ordered from NAP is arriving tomorrow so I can offer some opinions on it then.


Cannot wait to see your review.  I saw the "hoot" version at my local Nordstrom...same leather code, the leather felt nice...very smooth.   It could be on "wish list".


----------



## debi.n

Sammyjoe said:


> Mazzapan defo pull the trigger but be 100% sure before you do, the leathers/lining are all so different!!
> 
> Great list Bulletproofsoul!!!
> 
> Thanks for reporting back Debi, it will be interesting to see what the NAP one is like. It is a shame that the flagship does not have the full range. It should be called flagsection not ship!



haha yeah there isn't a huge selection.  though at least you get to see some of the more interesting pieces that you don't really see online.


----------



## debi.n

Balchlfen said:


> Thanks for the report debi.n! I am very interested in the tri-leather jacket  How was the sizing?
> 
> Can't wait to hear how you like the contrast sleeve jacket



no problem!  i tried on the 42 as they didn't have a 40 in that shop, and it was too big as expected but not huge so I would assume I would take my usual 40.

it was very nice....  you should pop in and have a look at it.  if the contrast sleeve is really disappointing i will probably have another look at this one...


----------



## Kirali

debi.n said:


> haha yeah there isn't a huge selection.  though at least you get to see some of the more interesting pieces that you don't really see online.



The Paris store carries the whole range but they are notoriously low on the "classic" pieces, especially in black. I think it is a pitty that it is so hard to get a hold on the outstanding pieces of a collection. To be honest, the "usual" RO style starts to bore me as it has beome so repetetive. The "special" pieces this season, however, are immaculate. I pre-ordered  two pieces and cannot wait to pick them up at PR.


----------



## lulu1982

Hey!! So I have read over the threads and I'm getting so confused. It's so hard to make a decision.....I think I am leaning towards 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139

Would you guys consider this an RO classic style??


----------



## debi.n

Kirali said:


> The Paris store carries the whole range but they are notoriously low on the "classic" pieces, especially in black. I think it is a pitty that it is so hard to get a hold on the outstanding pieces of a collection. To be honest, the "usual" RO style starts to bore me as it has beome so repetetive. The "special" pieces this season, however, are immaculate. I pre-ordered  two pieces and cannot wait to pick them up at PR.



Yeah I agree, it's a shame that these things aren't more widely available.  There were a lot of beautiful things to look at, most of which I hadn't seen anywhere before.  The department stores and websites mainly carry the 'safe' pieces that they know will sell.  Which pieces did you order?

Just booked a couple of days in Paris in April, love having a look around the PR shop, looking forward to it.


----------



## debi.n

lulu1982 said:


> Hey!! So I have read over the threads and I'm getting so confused. It's so hard to make a decision.....I think I am leaning towards
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> 
> Would you guys consider this an RO classic style??



Yes that's the classic style, that's the one I've ordered and it's being delivered to me tomorrow...


----------



## lulu1982

So curious to hear if you like it  It looks amazing!!!


----------



## mazzapan

I can't wait to hear your report debi.n. Hurry up tomorrow!


----------



## echo_23

lulu1982 said:


> Hey!! So I have read over the threads and I'm getting so confused. It's so hard to make a decision.....I think I am leaning towards
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> 
> Would you guys consider this an RO classic style??


 
Absolute classic! You won't regret this one. It's the quintessential black leather jacket. Post modeling pics if you go for it!


----------



## echo_23

Originally Posted by *meowmeow* 

 Hi, I am new to RO jackets and I really the color of this one I found. But something doesn't looks right to me from the picture below. Are the zippers too close to the bottom of the jacket? Any help would be appreciated!

imagehost.vendio.com/a/19783284/aview/DSCN6599.JPG

Source:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170778940202?...84.m1423.l2649 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> the zipper tab is a dead give away that it's fake


 
In regards to: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...02?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item27c337d32a

I'm very curious about this because I would have disagreed and went with authentic on this one. There are many RO styles and variations of styles, this one being one of the earlier ones of the classic. The zippers are where they normally are for a regular length jacket, but this one is cropped making them closer to the bottom of the jacket. 

This seller has the same jacket in a different color:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6453962173769951119

And this is the same jacket in this style blog a few years ago:
http://stilinberlin.blogspot.com/2008_04_01_archive.html

I am not this seller or profitting in any way from their business, but as a fellow RO enthusiast I am hesitant to say this is a dead giveaway for a fake without additional pictures showing something known as an identifying mark of authentic RO to be off. I'm definitely curious to hear more thoughts as to why this is fake though since we can certainly all learn from each other and help look out for each other.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

echo_23 said:


> Originally Posted by *meowmeow*
> 
> Hi, I am new to RO jackets and I really the color of this one I found. But something doesn't looks right to me from the picture below. Are the zippers too close to the bottom of the jacket? Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> imagehost.vendio.com/a/19783284/aview/DSCN6599.JPG
> 
> Source:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170778940202?...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> In regards to: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...02?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item27c337d32a
> 
> I'm very curious about this because I would have disagreed and went with authentic on this one. There are many RO styles and variations of styles, this one being one of the earlier ones of the classic. The zippers are where they normally are for a regular length jacket, but this one is cropped making them closer to the bottom of the jacket.
> 
> This seller has the same jacket in a different color:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6453962173769951119
> 
> And this is the same jacket in this style blog a few years ago:
> http://stilinberlin.blogspot.com/2008_04_01_archive.html
> 
> I am not this seller or profitting in any way from their business, but as a fellow RO enthusiast I am hesitant to say this is a dead giveaway for a fake without additional pictures showing something known as an identifying mark of authentic RO to be off. I'm definitely curious to hear more thoughts as to why this is fake though since we can certainly all learn from each other and help look out for each other.



I said the zipper tab only.

The zipper tab is completely off here in the original jacket being questioned - ie they're round. 
All RO's zipper tabs that I have seen have been square, including the pix from the links you posted.


----------



## debi.n

Ok it's here....  I just had a quick try on in the bathroom at work.  My first impression from taking out of the box was that I didn't like the leather, but as I wore it a bit my mind started changing.

Here are some quick thoughts, comparing to my FW DNA dust:

1.  The leather is on the thinner side and the jacket is lightweight compared to my other, which makes sense as it's SS.  
2.  The leather doesn't have that leather smell and it's a bit 'papery'.  However, it looks to me to be the type of leather that will wear in beautifully, it scratches very easily but the scratches are just surface rubs rather than being more ingrained, so they will blend in nicely.  I'm not sure if that makes sense - e.g. on my PS1 bag the leather is smoother and shinier, and when it scratches the scratch raises the leather whereas this leather shows fainter scratches on the surface.
3.  The leather is very soft and sits and drapes beautifully.  Because the leather is a bit thinner and there is less lining the collar really sits nicely and softly, without being too floppy.  The DNA dust is much stiffer and sits rigidly, which I do like as well, this is just different.
4.  The leather is very matte.  I'd say it's almost more of a really dark grey than pure black.  At the moment it almost looks powdery if that makes sense, but I imagine with wear it will probably get a sheen to it.  It is not shiny at all.  I think this is something I'm really liking about it, but then I'm not sure how that will look with an outfit where I have a shinier leather bag and boots on.

So those are my thoughts for now.  I'll take it home and try it on with outfits I'd like to wear with it and see what I think then.  Also it's a 40 and it fits, though I am wearing a couple of layers today, so I will need to try it on with less layers and see.  It does seem to be a jacket for milder spring/summer/fall weather, I'm not sure how it would hold up in winter, but that's what the shearlings are for  .  It is probably the right weight for year round Australian/Californian weather.

I'll let you guys know what I think of it later on as well.  Any questions in the meantime let me know!


----------



## debi.n

Just showed the jacket to one of my colleagues... she said she didn't realise it was leather and it looks like fabric...  ahhhhh!


----------



## cheapmommy

debi.n said:


> Ok it's here....  I just had a quick try on in the bathroom at work.  My first impression from taking out of the box was that I didn't like the leather, but as I wore it a bit my mind started changing.
> 
> Here are some quick thoughts, comparing to my FW DNA dust:
> 
> 1.  The leather is on the thinner side and the jacket is lightweight compared to my other, which makes sense as it's SS.
> 2.  The leather doesn't have that leather smell and it's a bit 'papery'.  However, it looks to me to be the type of leather that will wear in beautifully, it scratches very easily but the scratches are just surface rubs rather than being more ingrained, so they will blend in nicely.  I'm not sure if that makes sense - e.g. on my PS1 bag the leather is smoother and shinier, and when it scratches the scratch raises the leather whereas this leather shows fainter scratches on the surface.
> 3.  The leather is very soft and sits and drapes beautifully.  Because the leather is a bit thinner and there is less lining the collar really sits nicely and softly, without being too floppy.  The DNA dust is much stiffer and sits rigidly, which I do like as well, this is just different.
> 4.  The leather is very matte.  I'd say it's almost more of a really dark grey than pure black.  At the moment it almost looks powdery if that makes sense, but I imagine with wear it will probably get a sheen to it.  It is not shiny at all.  I think this is something I'm really liking about it, but then I'm not sure how that will look with an outfit where I have a shinier leather bag and boots on.
> 
> So those are my thoughts for now.  I'll take it home and try it on with outfits I'd like to wear with it and see what I think then.  Also it's a 40 and it fits, though I am wearing a couple of layers today, so I will need to try it on with less layers and see.  It does seem to be a jacket for milder spring/summer/fall weather, I'm not sure how it would hold up in winter, but that's what the shearlings are for  .  It is probably the right weight for year round Australian/Californian weather.
> 
> I'll let you guys know what I think of it later on as well.  Any questions in the meantime let me know!



Great description!  I couldn't have described it better!  Thanks!


----------



## lulu1982

debi.n said:


> Ok it's here....  I just had a quick try on in the bathroom at work.  My first impression from taking out of the box was that I didn't like the leather, but as I wore it a bit my mind started changing.
> 
> Here are some quick thoughts, comparing to my FW DNA dust:
> 
> 1.  The leather is on the thinner side and the jacket is lightweight compared to my other, which makes sense as it's SS.
> 2.  The leather doesn't have that leather smell and it's a bit 'papery'.  However, it looks to me to be the type of leather that will wear in beautifully, it scratches very easily but the scratches are just surface rubs rather than being more ingrained, so they will blend in nicely.  I'm not sure if that makes sense - e.g. on my PS1 bag the leather is smoother and shinier, and when it scratches the scratch raises the leather whereas this leather shows fainter scratches on the surface.
> 3.  The leather is very soft and sits and drapes beautifully.  Because the leather is a bit thinner and there is less lining the collar really sits nicely and softly, without being too floppy.  The DNA dust is much stiffer and sits rigidly, which I do like as well, this is just different.
> 4.  The leather is very matte.  I'd say it's almost more of a really dark grey than pure black.  At the moment it almost looks powdery if that makes sense, but I imagine with wear it will probably get a sheen to it.  It is not shiny at all.  I think this is something I'm really liking about it, but then I'm not sure how that will look with an outfit where I have a shinier leather bag and boots on.
> 
> So those are my thoughts for now.  I'll take it home and try it on with outfits I'd like to wear with it and see what I think then.  Also it's a 40 and it fits, though I am wearing a couple of layers today, so I will need to try it on with less layers and see.  It does seem to be a jacket for milder spring/summer/fall weather, I'm not sure how it would hold up in winter, but that's what the shearlings are for  .  It is probably the right weight for year round Australian/Californian weather.
> 
> I'll let you guys know what I think of it later on as well.  Any questions in the meantime let me know!



Do you plan on posting photos???


----------



## debi.n

lulu1982 said:


> Do you plan on posting photos???


 
I'll try to take pics when I get home though it will be dark so I might have to wait til tomorrow morning instead if I can't get good light.


----------



## Sammyjoe

cheapmommy said:


> Great description! I couldn't have described it better! Thanks!


 
I agree with Cheapmommy, really good description!!


----------



## Kirali

debi.n said:


> Yeah I agree, it's a shame that these things aren't more widely available.  There were a lot of beautiful things to look at, most of which I hadn't seen anywhere before.  The department stores and websites mainly carry the 'safe' pieces that they know will sell.  Which pieces did you order?
> 
> Just booked a couple of days in Paris in April, love having a look around the PR shop, looking forward to it.



I pre-orderd one of the cotton/leather drawstring jackets. Not the one that is on LVR but a black/grey one and a black maxi dress with sculptural shoulders. I only saw those in the lookbook and I hope it will fit me. I am also contamplaiting to buy one last jacket .I have my eyes on the hooded nappa one but it seems to be REALLY short.

The PR store is awesome. I don't know if you are into fur and exotics ( I am not) if yes, it is THE place to be.


----------



## debi.n

Kirali said:


> I pre-orderd one of the cotton/leather drawstring jackets. Not the one that is on LVR but a black/grey one and a black maxi dress with sculptural shoulders. I only saw those in the lookbook and I hope it will fit me. I am also contamplaiting to buy one last jacket .I have my eyes on the hooded nappa one but it seems to be REALLY short.
> 
> The PR store is awesome. I don't know if you are into fur and exotics ( I am not) if yes, it is THE place to be.


 
Very exciting, when are they going to come in?

No I'm not into furs, they scare me a little... haha.  Good thing too, because I could never afford anything from the PR line.  I have been to the Paris shop before a few times, I have been to Paris quite a bit over the years, I love it there.  The shop is very cool.


----------



## lulu1982

debi.n said:


> I'll try to take pics when I get home though it will be dark so I might have to wait til tomorrow morning instead if I can't get good light.



Can't wait!! As this is the coat I am on the fence about


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> Ok it's here....  I just had a quick try on in the bathroom at work.  My first impression from taking out of the box was that I didn't like the leather, but as I wore it a bit my mind started changing.
> 
> Here are some quick thoughts, comparing to my FW DNA dust:
> 
> 1.  The leather is on the thinner side and the jacket is lightweight compared to my other, which makes sense as it's SS.
> 2.  The leather doesn't have that leather smell and it's a bit 'papery'.  However, it looks to me to be the type of leather that will wear in beautifully, it scratches very easily but the scratches are just surface rubs rather than being more ingrained, so they will blend in nicely.  I'm not sure if that makes sense - e.g. on my PS1 bag the leather is smoother and shinier, and when it scratches the scratch raises the leather whereas this leather shows fainter scratches on the surface.
> 3.  The leather is very soft and sits and drapes beautifully.  Because the leather is a bit thinner and there is less lining the collar really sits nicely and softly, without being too floppy.  The DNA dust is much stiffer and sits rigidly, which I do like as well, this is just different.
> 4.  The leather is very matte.  I'd say it's almost more of a really dark grey than pure black.  At the moment it almost looks powdery if that makes sense, but I imagine with wear it will probably get a sheen to it.  It is not shiny at all.  I think this is something I'm really liking about it, but then I'm not sure how that will look with an outfit where I have a shinier leather bag and boots on.
> 
> So those are my thoughts for now.  I'll take it home and try it on with outfits I'd like to wear with it and see what I think then.  Also it's a 40 and it fits, though I am wearing a couple of layers today, so I will need to try it on with less layers and see.  It does seem to be a jacket for milder spring/summer/fall weather, I'm not sure how it would hold up in winter, but that's what the shearlings are for  .  It is probably the right weight for year round Australian/Californian weather.
> 
> I'll let you guys know what I think of it later on as well.  Any questions in the meantime let me know!



yes, pix please of all kinds - leather itself, comparison to your other jackets, modeling pix!!! 
Congrats lol, can't wait to see how it's like!


----------



## mazzapan

Great description debi.n but I still don't know what to do? I have a 'paper leather' Vince jacket from a couple of years ago, it sounds like the RO is similar leather? OMG what to do?Are you going to keep it? Would you say it was TTS?


----------



## debi.n

Ok I've tried it on more at home, and I'm sending it back... the main reason being that it's not actually black enough. I tried it on with black trousers and bag and the jacket looks pretty washed out, like a faded black. 

Also I'm not convinced by the leather, when I had a look at my DNA dust to compare there is just no comparison really, the dust is so much nicer. The black is soft but thin and insubstantial. When my husband saw it he commented that it looks like it would rip easily and he's right it does look like that, it's very delicate. I still think the leather would age well and would probably end up looking nicer, but that's just a guess. When I compared it to my other one I noticed how you hardly see any grain in the black one compared to the brown. It's quite flat and lacking texture. 

Also when I took my winter layers off it seemed a bit big and if I was going to keep it I would've wanted to try the 38 to make sure. 

So that's my two cents... I agree with cheapmommy that it would be like wearing a cardigan in terms of warmth.

Hope this helps. So overall, besides the colour, the jacket is just lacking something, it doesn't make me go 'Wow'.  

I'll post some photos tomorrow with the daylight.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:
			
		

> Great description debi.n but I still don't know what to do? I have a 'paper leather' Vince jacket from a couple of years ago, it sounds like the RO is similar leather? OMG what to do?Are you going to keep it? Would you say it was TTS?



if you already have a black paper leather jacket I would probably skip this to be honest. it would be pretty similar. maybe you want to wait for a thicker FW one instead?


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> if you already have a black paper leather jacket I would probably skip this to be honest. it would be pretty similar. maybe you want to wait for a thicker FW one instead?


Oh well then, that sorts it! Such a shame, the pictures on NAP and LV are deceiving. Also I have around 400 quid of credit on NAP so it makes the jacket very affordable. When do the FW ones come in, around June/july? I can't wait! What about the washed leather on LV or is it really too short?


----------



## mazzapan

Also, I am very disappointed.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:
			
		

> Oh well then, that sorts it! Such a shame, the pictures on NAP and LV are deceiving. Also I have around 400 quid of credit on NAP so it makes the jacket very affordable. When do the FW ones come in, around June/july? I can't wait! What about the washed leather on LV or is it really too short?



It's about July/August  I can't wait either! I think I'm going to order the tri leather one to try on at home and see what I think about that one. 

LVR only has a 38 left in that one so I'm not sure it'd fit me. It could be worth a try though, it is free shipping and returns. I'll have a think. 

Really I just want my brown jacket in black... so I need to find a code LG!!

And yeah I think the pictures are deceiving.


----------



## mazzapan

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183121
What about the contrast leather one, or is it weird?


----------



## lulu1982

debi.n said:


> Ok I've tried it on more at home, and I'm sending it back... the main reason being that it's not actually black enough. I tried it on with black trousers and bag and the jacket looks pretty washed out, like a faded black.
> 
> Also I'm not convinced by the leather, when I had a look at my DNA dust to compare there is just no comparison really, the dust is so much nicer. The black is soft but thin and insubstantial. When my husband saw it he commented that it looks like it would rip easily and he's right it does look like that, it's very delicate. I still think the leather would age well and would probably end up looking nicer, but that's just a guess. When I compared it to my other one I noticed how you hardly see any grain in the black one compared to the brown. It's quite flat and lacking texture.
> 
> Also when I took my winter layers off it seemed a bit big and if I was going to keep it I would've wanted to try the 38 to make sure.
> 
> So that's my two cents... I agree with cheapmommy that it would be like wearing a cardigan in terms of warmth.
> 
> Hope this helps. So overall, besides the colour, the jacket is just lacking something, it doesn't make me go 'Wow'.
> 
> I'll post some photos tomorrow with the daylight.



after reading your review, I think I am going to wait on that jacket.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074

Has anyone seen this jacket? Is it from F/W?


----------



## lulu1982

I found this great jacket on ebay.com.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/nwt-RICK-OW...74?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a70cf9512

what do you guys think? real?


----------



## marina230

debi.n said:


> Just showed the jacket to one of my colleagues... she said she didn't realise it was leather and it looks like fabric...  ahhhhh!



Very interesting  you said that. I just got my jacket today (I posted picture few days ago from eBay) and this first came on my mind. It does not look like leather at all. Even I did not pay as much as it originally cost and I am going to loose on shipping and custom, but it will go back. It is OK, but not more. I do not see myself spending almost 1k and using just few times a year. Plus, I already have more that 10 other leather jackets.
I expected to see more metallic color, but it looks more like dark grey.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183121
> What about the contrast leather one, or is it weird?



That's the one I mean when I say 'tri leather', sorry to confuse.  The front, sleeves and back are all different leathers.  It's the one I've seen in person and wrote a post about it over the weekend.  It is nicer than it looks online, I agree I thought it was a little weird too.  The thing that concerns me about that one is how it will look with spring outfits, maybe the stiff front is too heavy looking.  I think I will give it a go though.


----------



## debi.n

lulu1982 said:


> after reading your review, I think I am going to wait on that jacket.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074
> 
> Has anyone seen this jacket? Is it from F/W?



I have seen it.  This one is from FW but I have seen SS versions of it too.  Despite being FW it is still thinner leather, the blistered/textured wash is very soft and slouchy.  I'm not a fan of this particular textured leather but it's down to personal preference.


----------



## debi.n

marina230 said:


> Very interesting  you said that. I just got my jacket today (I posted picture few days ago from eBay) and this first came on my mind. It does not look like leather at all. Even I did not pay as much as it originally cost and I am going to loose on shipping and custom, but it will go back. It is OK, but not more. I do not see myself spending almost 1k and using just few times a year. Plus, I already have more that 10 other leather jackets.
> I expected to see more metallic color, but it looks more like dark grey.



Oh no sorry to hear that.  But you're right, it's worth it to send it back if you're not happy with it and won't really wear it.

I think some of the washing/texturing that is done to these jackets can be a bit too much, I think the more natural looking/feeling/smelling they leave the leather the better really.  That was the second jacket that people commented that it didn't even look like leather anymore.


----------



## debi.n

lulu1982 said:


> I found this great jacket on ebay.com.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/nwt-RICK-OW...74?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a70cf9512
> 
> what do you guys think? real?



It does look ok to me but I'm no expert.  Now that leather looks great, and the code looks like LG!!  Maybe the G is for grained.  It looks like my DNA dust.


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> That's the one I mean when I say 'tri leather', sorry to confuse.  The front, sleeves and back are all different leathers.  It's the one I've seen in person and wrote a post about it over the weekend.  It is nicer than it looks online, I agree I thought it was a little weird too.  The thing that concerns me about that one is how it will look with spring outfits, maybe the stiff front is too heavy looking.  I think I will give it a go though.


Not confused, I think our posts crossed paths. Now I am thinking of ordering this one! How ridiculous. It does look nicer on the Brown's website.


----------



## svenesaes

Hi gals!
Have been following the saga of the SS12 biker jackets with interest.

Not to add to the confusion, but I have an RO classic biker jacket from FW11 and when I checked the tag, the code was "LC". It is lambskin and as far as I know, is the classic heavy, smooth (non textured/blistered) leather. Now I'm wondering what the difference between "LC" and "LG" is!


----------



## debi.n

svenesaes said:


> Hi gals!
> Have been following the saga of the SS12 biker jackets with interest.
> 
> Not to add to the confusion, but I have an RO classic biker jacket from FW11 and when I checked the tag, the code was "LC". It is lambskin and as far as I know, is the classic heavy, smooth (non textured/blistered) leather. Now I'm wondering what the difference between "LC" and "LG" is!


 
Haha!  Funny.  Where did you get it?


----------



## svenesaes

^^^
Got it online (The Corner) last fall. I did a lot of online research at the time, and believe Barneys had the exact same jacket then, but NAP only had the "blistered" version. I was specifically looking for the heavier smooth leather. I knew there was a difference between the AW and SS versions but didn't know it was as drastic as you all are describing! Hope you all get your dream jackets soon.


----------



## debi.n

svenesaes said:


> ^^^
> Got it online (The Corner) last fall. I did a lot of online research at the time, and believe Barneys had the exact same jacket then, but NAP only had the "blistered" version. I was specifically looking for the heavier smooth leather. I knew there was a difference between the AW and SS versions but didn't know it was as drastic as you all are describing! Hope you all get your dream jackets soon.


 
Sounds like the perfect one.  Would love to see mod pics!

Agreed, I also didn't realise there was such a difference and so many options!


----------



## debi.n

Here are a couple pics of the jacket, hope they help.  Hope you can get a sense of the colour and leather.  When I took it out this morning I thought, hey this isn't that bad is it?  Haha.  But no it's going back, even if I was convinced about the leather, the colour is still not right.  Sorry the lighting wasn't good when I took the mod pic.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ You look fantastic!! Damn you paper leather!!!
I understand ref the jacket,  best it going back and getting exactly what you want.

I am going to wait until the FW jackets come out and get one from LVR.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Off topic, Oh I love love your chair in your avatar, it looks danish and one of those brands I should know, like the egg chair.


----------



## lulu1982

Hi Guys,


So the seller on Ebay just emailed me these tags...what do you think? Real?

Here is Ebay link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/nwt-RICK-OW...74?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a70cf9512


----------



## debi.n

Sammyjoe said:
			
		

> ^^ You look fantastic!! Damn you paper leather!!!
> I understand ref the jacket,  best it going back and getting exactly what you want.
> 
> I am going to wait until the FW jackets come out and get one from LVR.



Thank you! It is a shame. Maybe somewhere down the line when I already have a couple black ones I'll go for a thinner one like this, but for now I just need the standard black.


----------



## debi.n

Sammyjoe said:
			
		

> Off topic, Oh I love love your chair in your avatar, it looks danish and one of those brands I should know, like the egg chair.



Yes! It's the Swan chair, the Egg is the same designer though (Arne Jacobsen). It's an original from the 60s that we got recovered. My husband and I are quite into mid century Danish furniture.


----------



## debi.n

lulu1982 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> So the seller on Ebay just emailed me these tags...what do you think? Real?
> 
> Here is Ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/nwt-RICK-OWENS-black-MOTORCYCLE-leather-jacket-it-48-us-14-/251000755474?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a70cf9512



Those tags look ok to me.


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n, I love the jacket! I think the leather looks great. It doesn't look too papery at all. My Vince one looks way thinner and I've had that one for years and it has worn fine. I am now thinking that I want it again. OMG!


----------



## Sammyjoe

debi.n said:


> Yes! It's the Swan chair, the Egg is the same designer though (Arne Jacobsen). It's an original from the 60s that we got recovered. My husband and I are quite into mid century Danish furniture.


 
Lol, I was close, I love the leather, the style and it does look comfy! Congrats on the chair!
I hope you find a perfect black for you.


Lulu, I agree with Debi, the labels on the jacket do look real to me also.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:
			
		

> debi.n, I love the jacket! I think the leather looks great. It doesn't look too papery at all. My Vince one looks way thinner and I've had that one for years and it has worn fine. I am now thinking that I want it again. OMG!



haha you should check it out for yourself so you feel totally certain. it really is thin though, I guess the pictures don't show that. but if you're in australia then you don't need a thick jacket anyways.

would you have to pay duty and all that?


----------



## marina230

debi.n said:


> Here are a couple pics of the jacket, hope they help.  Hope you can get a sense of the colour and leather.  When I took it out this morning I thought, hey this isn't that bad is it?  Haha.  But no it's going back, even if I was convinced about the leather, the colour is still not right.  Sorry the lighting wasn't good when I took the mod pic.



Forget about jacket, you are so gorgeous!!!! With your look you can make anything look like high end designer. Rick Owens should pay you to model this jacket.


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> haha you should check it out for yourself so you feel totally certain. it really is thin though, I guess the pictures don't show that. but if you're in australia then you don't need a thick jacket anyways.
> 
> would you have to pay duty and all that?


yes I do have to pay duties but it comes out quite reasonable from NAP. Also if I was to buy it in Australia(if it were available), it would be triple the price! We get ripped off here, I pretty much buy all my stuff online now.


----------



## cheapmommy

mazzapan said:


> yes I do have to pay duties but it comes out quite reasonable from NAP. Also if I was to buy it in Australia(if it were available), it would be triple the price! We get ripped off here, I pretty much buy all my stuff online now.



That's what I find too with the NAP international site compared to the USA site.  European price - VAT + duties was much cheaper by a few hundred dollars for the same RO leather jacket.  The only problem was when I return items I don't get the duties fees back.  Anybody know a way to get it back from US customs?

On a another note, I returned the NAP contrast sleeve jacket today.  So I'm on the hunt for the jacket in washed lambskin.  I'm thinking of getting the one on the LVR site.  However, I noticed that when I put in that I'm buying from a European country the Euro price is 1458 while the price in Euros if shipped to US is 1930.  What's with that?  I thought it should be cheaper like the NAP site.  Anybody have any experience with this?  I wrote LVR if they would charge me the European price. Duties plus shipping minus VAT can't be ~500!!


----------



## mavsun

*debi.n*, love the jacket on you! 

what is the leather code on your jacket? I am thinking to get a paper thin leather RO jacket.


----------



## flower71

debi.n said:


> Here are a couple pics of the jacket, hope they help.  Hope you can get a sense of the colour and leather.  When I took it out this morning I thought, hey this isn't that bad is it?  Haha.  But no it's going back, even if I was convinced about the leather, the colour is still not right.  Sorry the lighting wasn't good when I took the mod pic.


Not often on this thread, but I must say you are rockin that jacket! It makes me want to take my jacket out of the closet! You are right though, if the colour isn't "right" for you, then back it goes till you get "THE" one!


----------



## flower71

debi.n said:


> Yes! It's the Swan chair, the Egg is the same designer though (Arne Jacobsen). It's an original from the 60s that we got recovered. My husband and I are quite into mid century Danish furniture.


Oh my, you've got one of my fave chairs in your living room! I am all for Arne jacobsen and fritz hansen designs too...


----------



## debi.n

marina230 said:


> Forget about jacket, you are so gorgeous!!!! With your look you can make anything look like high end designer. Rick Owens should pay you to model this jacket.



thanks that's so nice!  sounds like the perfect job to me, imagine all the freebies...


----------



## debi.n

flower71 said:


> Not often on this thread, but I must say you are rockin that jacket! It makes me want to take my jacket out of the closet! You are right though, if the colour isn't "right" for you, then back it goes till you get "THE" one!



Thanks!  Yeah I need a black jacket that is actually black.. haha.  I would love to have a grey one as well at some point, but black first.


----------



## debi.n

flower71 said:


> Oh my, you've got one of my fave chairs in your living room! I am all for Arne jacobsen and fritz hansen designs too...



Why am I not surprised that ladies that are into RO have good taste in furniture too...   Cool.  We have a few AJ bits, Ant chairs, lights, Cylinda line stuff, also a Hans Wegner dining table, Poul Kjaerholm coffee table, some old rosewood cabinets and things.  It has been fun collecting the stuff over the last few years.  We're of the mind that furniture is for life, buy classics that you love and will keep forever.  Actually, something that translates to my wardrobe as well!!


----------



## flower71

debi.n said:


> Why am I not surprised that ladies that are into RO have good taste in furniture too...   Cool.  We have a few AJ bits, Ant chairs, lights, Cylinda line stuff, also a Hans Wegner dining table, Poul Kjaerholm coffee table, some old rosewood cabinets and things.  It has been fun collecting the stuff over the last few years.  We're of the mind that furniture is for life, *buy classics that you love and will keep forever*.  Actually, something that translates to my wardrobe as well!!


I think we'll get along...! I started with a RO dust jacket (I already have a few Bal moto jackets) and I have ever since been getting a lot of his Ts, dresses and cardis...I am hooked. It sounds so dreamy with your designer furniture collection...I will get the Noguchi coffee table this year and I am also an Eames fan too. Unfortunately, it seems I am the only one around my home to just go crazy over vintage, 50s mostly designs. Nice to meet you!


----------



## tonkamama

debi.n said:


> Why am I not surprised that ladies that are into RO have good taste in furniture too...   Cool.  We have a few AJ bits, Ant chairs, lights, Cylinda line stuff, also a Hans Wegner dining table, Poul Kjaerholm coffee table, some old rosewood cabinets and things.  It has been fun collecting the stuff over the last few years.  We're of the mind that furniture is for life, buy classics that you love and will keep forever.  Actually, something that translates to my wardrobe as well!!


*debi.n ~* We are also on the same page with furniture too...  I love modern and mid century classic furniture.  I save up for my furniture and wouldn't settle for less... for example my Barcelona chair !!  My next favorite is the Womb chair covered in red fabric.


----------



## lulu1982

Ok, so I am going to take the plunge and order the jacket. I'm a US 10-12, any ideas on what size I should order?


----------



## calisnoopy

lulu1982 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> So the seller on Ebay just emailed me these tags...what do you think? Real?
> 
> Here is Ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/nwt-RICK-OW...74?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a70cf9512


 
I'm not an RO expert by any means, but I *think* I ordered from this eBay seller before, an RO jacket and it was authentic for sure 

Just took awhile for shipping to the U.S.


----------



## calisnoopy

bulletproofsoul said:


> Not that all of these are correct, necessarily, but here is a compiled list of RO leather codes (confirmed and unconfirmed/guessed) that I found and added to a year or 2 ago:
> 
> Rick Owens Leather Codes
> 
> LB: blistered lamb
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?)
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LK: kangaroo
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> LM: metallic calf
> LO: oiled calf
> LP: hammered lamb
> LS: silky lamb
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?
> 
> LZ: ?
> LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> Maybe some will find it useful.


 
wow thanks for posting this!!!

super helpful!!

ps: did you ever find your S&B pieces?


----------



## marina230

Did I tell you I will send my jacket back? Guess what? I am in love. It was slow growing love, but it is so strong that I am thinking about getting another one in black color.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

You're all most welcome everyone for the leather codes.  As I said, I pulled many of them from other forums, so I am not sure of the accuracy, but some of them seem to be spot on.




calisnoopy said:


> wow thanks for posting this!!!
> 
> super helpful!!
> 
> ps: did you ever find your S&B pieces?



No, haven't found the S&B pieces yet.  I need to scour ebay, I guess .   I don't have a SA contact at the boutiques, so I have to just try to do the best I can with the online shop, shipping service, and ebay.


----------



## tonkamama

marina230 said:


> Did I tell you I will send my jacket back? Guess what? I am in love. It was slow growing love, but it is so strong that I am thinking about getting another one in black color.


*marina230 ~* glad you decided to keep it!!  It took me a good 2 yr to decided on a RO jacket, guess what... just within a short 3 month periods, I got myself 3 and searching for my 4th one (I will probably wait til F/W cus I prefer little thicker leather feel).  Please post mod picture!!


----------



## tonkamama

lulu1982 said:


> Ok, so I am going to take the plunge and order the jacket. I'm a US 10-12, any ideas on what size I should order?


My RO 40 says US 6, so for US10 = 44, and US12 = 46.  But keep in mind that most of my US made jackets are either size 2 or 4 ...  so RO leather jackets do run small.  Best to refer to the shoulders length and bust size on the sizing chart.


----------



## mazzapan

tonkamama said:


> My RO 40 says US 6, so for US10 = 44, and US12 = 46.  But keep in mind that most of my US made jackets are either size 2 or 4 ...  so RO leather jackets do run small.  Best to refer to the shoulders length and bust size on the sizing chart.


I am a US6-8 and NAP told me to get IT44


----------



## marina230

I hope it helps you with sizing. I am 28 jeans, 36D, 5'10. All my HL dresses size M. I did try Allsaint leather jacket and 12 fits me perfect. I got Rick Owens size 10/44 and it is perfect in chest area, but may just tiny bit big in waist. But, I am wearing on top of T-shirt. I do not think I have room to layer (I am not planning to do so living in Miami).
6-8=10/44 in my case, so you may need 46 or 48 if you think to layer. I would go with 48.


----------



## mazzapan

marina230 said:


> I hope it helps you with sizing. I am 28 jeans, 36D, 5'10. All my HL dresses size M. I did try Allsaint leather jacket and 12 fits me perfect. I got Rick Owens size 10/44 and it is perfect in chest area, but may just tiny bit big in waist. But, I am wearing on top of T-shirt. I do not think I have room to layer (I am not planning to do so living in Miami).
> 6-8=10/44 in my case, so you may need 46 or 48 if you think to layer. I would go with 48.


Thanks Marina that is extremely helpful. You appear to be similar in size to me. I have been advised by NAP to get IT44. It's so hard when you buy online and can't try it on first. Looks like the contrast sleeve RO jacket is selling out on NAP so I'd better hop to it!


----------



## debi.n

flower71 said:


> I think we'll get along...! I started with a RO dust jacket (I already have a few Bal moto jackets) and I have ever since been getting a lot of his Ts, dresses and cardis...I am hooked. It sounds so dreamy with your designer furniture collection...I will get the Noguchi coffee table this year and I am also an Eames fan too. Unfortunately, it seems I am the only one around my home to just go crazy over vintage, 50s mostly designs. Nice to meet you!


 


tonkamama said:


> *debi.n ~* We are also on the same page with furniture too... I love modern and mid century classic furniture. I save up for my furniture and wouldn't settle for less... for example my Barcelona chair !! My next favorite is the Womb chair covered in red fabric.


 
Great pieces both of you! I think we would all definitey get along  We should start an interiors thread. haha.

Thankfully my husband and I have the same taste in interiors so it has turned into a bit of a hobby for us, going to fairs and furniture shops wherever we go.  Only problem is that our house is now full, so we can't buy anything else!!


----------



## debi.n

marina230 said:


> Did I tell you I will send my jacket back? Guess what? I am in love. It was slow growing love, but it is so strong that I am thinking about getting another one in black color.


 
That's great!  I think that's the trouble when you order something online you've never seen before, you get this idea in your head of what it is going to look like, then when it doesn't you are disappointed.  But once you get used to what it actually does look like, you fall in love.  That happens to me.

I also want to see mod pics!


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> Thanks Marina that is extremely helpful. You appear to be similar in size to me. I have been advised by NAP to get IT44. It's so hard when you buy online and can't try it on first. Looks like the contrast sleeve RO jacket is selling out on NAP so I'd better hop to it!


 
Good luck!  The 40 should be back in stock soon, I just sent two back...


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> yes I do have to pay duties but it comes out quite reasonable from NAP. Also if I was to buy it in Australia(if it were available), it would be triple the price! We get ripped off here, I pretty much buy all my stuff online now.


 


cheapmommy said:


> That's what I find too with the NAP international site compared to the USA site. European price - VAT + duties was much cheaper by a few hundred dollars for the same RO leather jacket. The only problem was when I return items I don't get the duties fees back. Anybody know a way to get it back from US customs?
> 
> On a another note, I returned the NAP contrast sleeve jacket today. So I'm on the hunt for the jacket in washed lambskin. I'm thinking of getting the one on the LVR site. However, I noticed that when I put in that I'm buying from a European country the Euro price is 1458 while the price in Euros if shipped to US is 1930. What's with that? I thought it should be cheaper like the NAP site. Anybody have any experience with this? I wrote LVR if they would charge me the European price. Duties plus shipping minus VAT can't be ~500!!


 
That's what I was wondering, if you don't like it can you send it back and get the duty back. For me it's cheaper for denim and American brands (Splendid, T by AW, etc) to buy from the States and get it shipped over but I've only ever got something I know for sure I would like because I assume it would be such a hassle to get the duty refunded. Maybe that's not the case though. There must be a way to do it, you should look into it. I'm sure the courier company (e.g. UPS) would know how to do it as they are the ones who are calculating the duty for the item and getting their fee for it as well.


----------



## cheapmommy

debi.n said:


> That's what I was wondering, if you don't like it can you send it back and get the duty back. For me it's cheaper for denim and American brands (Splendid, T by AW, etc) to buy from the States and get it shipped over but I've only ever got something I know for sure I would like because I assume it would be such a hassle to get the duty refunded. Maybe that's not the case though. There must be a way to do it, you should look into it. I'm sure the courier company (e.g. UPS) would know how to do it as they are the ones who are calculating the duty for the item and getting their fee for it as well.



Thanks debi.n for that idea!  I will see what NAP does first since they are the ones collecting the duty charge.  If they still have the money, shouldn't they return it?  If not, I will try to contact DHL.


----------



## lulu1982

tonkamama said:


> My RO 40 says US 6, so for US10 = 44, and US12 = 46.  But keep in mind that most of my US made jackets are either size 2 or 4 ...  so RO leather jackets do run small.  Best to refer to the shoulders length and bust size on the sizing chart.



Thanks so much for your help. Jacket is on ebay so the sizing is hard to figure out. It's such a good deal, so I am not really sure what to do.


----------



## svenesaes

lulu1982 said:


> Thanks so much for your help. Jacket is on ebay so the sizing is hard to figure out. It's such a good deal, so I am not really sure what to do.



*lulu1982*, I wear a US8 and bought the classic biker jacket in IT46 (=US12). I had read to size up at least one size. The US10 fit fine but was tight at the shoulders and very fitted to the body. It looked fine if I'd been going for a really sexy, trendy, body-con fit. Almost a "shrunken" look, if that makes sense.
I was looking for a more "regular" fit I could layer over thin sweaters, so chose to size up two sizes. The fit is still great but not quite as narrow on the shoulders, and fitted to my torso but with just a bit more length and a tiny bit more extra room all around, which was my preference. 
Good luck! The jacket online looks like a good deal; hope it works out for you!


----------



## cheapmommy

Good news everybody!  NAP is the best!!  They received my return and refunded duty charges plus shipping!! (I said the description was lambskin not calfskin).  So those on the fence, go for it!!

Now to find the perfect jacket!!


----------



## Lae

Hello again, everyone! It's been a while, but I'm catching up.

First and foremost for *debi.n*: the shearling wedges... As mentioned before they are super cozy, but I did end up sending them back because of the size. It wasn't an issue now, but as the shearling would flatten I would eventually have been able to fit a finger behind my ankle, which is of course far from ideal. Plus, NAP had a few smaller sizes left from the sale so hopefully I'll be able to pick up a pair from the Outnet later. 

Secondly, it's great how we all end up loving many of the same designers! I do like some HL, although I think it's often lacking that je ne sais quoi to justify the price. Gareth is not part of my closet as of now, mostly because of the high prices, a little too much je ne sais quoi for everyday use and the fact that RO gets to my money first . HA I'm not too fond of, but Ann Demeulemeester is sneaking up on me. My mom adores her and thanks to her my sister has been addicted to ADM shoes for years now. Imagine my surprise when back in high school one of my classmates said this: "I'm going to Paris this weekend to see my aunt's show" - me: "who's your aunt?" - her: "Anneke Demeulemeester" - me: .
One of the perks of living in Belgium is the biannual ADM sample sale in Antwerp. They used to have to drag me there, but these past couple of years I'm really bummed if I'm unable to go for some reason. I guess it's connected to my RO obsession, as the only two stores that carry RO in Belgium (to my knowledge) are also major ADM stockists. *MUST get my hands on those blue shoes from FW11*
Btw, if you're into more of the Belgians: nearly all of them have a sample sale at the same time as ADM, so everyone just shops from one to the next. 

Wow on all the different leathers! Reading all of your struggles to find the perfect jacket makes me feel lucky for hitting the jackpot on the first try. At that time I mostly cared about the shape of the jacket and then the price and size availability brought me to an LG. I did consider spending a bit more to get the one with the corded sleeves, but since I was not planning on starting my own RO home store at that point it was smarter to go with the more versatile classic sleeves. They did have calf leather at PR back then as well, but it was almost 600 more than the lamb one I got from LVR. 
Anyway, I do like the idea of a picture database, so in the next post you'll see a comparison of LC and LG. 

To the ladies who are trying to decide on a size: personally, I would recommend choosing the size based on your shoulder and bust measurements. While a tight fit _can_ look nice, you want to be able to breathe and move your arms around! For me a 44 fit nicely, but I went up to 46 and would now probably even go for a 48 for that little bit of extra breathing room. They didn't sell 48's yet online at that time, so it wasn't an option. 

And lastly to Lulu: the ebay jacket looks very nice in texture, but do be aware that it's not a bargain. This price is exactly what my LG cost full-price.


----------



## Lae

Comparison between LC (left) and LG (right) leathers:
- LC is smooth and a bit thinner than LG;
- LG has lots of texture, but the surface of the leather is still smooth to the touch, rather than some of the crusty blistered leathers out there;
- LG is quite stiff, LC is a bit drapier but not nearly as drapey as the blistered leathers;
- these were both from FW collections, yet the LC leather is thinner than the LG, but the LC lining is thicker than the LG lining;
- no matter what the reflection of light may lead you to believe, these are both black;
- despite both of them being black, the LC is a lighter black than the LG and it seems like they adjusted the color of the wool sleeve inserts to match that somehow;
- the LG jacket does have smoother parts as well, like the back of mine. 

Comparison of the lining in the next post.


----------



## Lae

Comparison of linings:
- LC in this case has 60% cotton and 40% rayon (first three pics);
- LG in this case has 45% cotton, 40% rayon and 15% silk (last two pics).

As mentioned in the previous post the LC lining is thicker, it kind of feels like linen. The LG lining is thinner and more smooth.


----------



## svenesaes

^^^^
*Lae*, this is simply fascinating!!! I had just been wondering about the difference between LC and LG. Your photos and detailed explanations are awesome. And your jackets are simply to die for.  Thank you for taking the time!


----------



## Kirali

Lae said:


> Secondly, it's great how we all end up loving many of the same designers! I do like some HL, although I think it's often lacking that je ne sais quoi to justify the price. Gareth is not part of my closet as of now, mostly because of the high prices, a little too much je ne sais quoi for everyday use and the fact that RO gets to my money first . HA I'm not too fond of, but Ann Demeulemeester is sneaking up on me. My mom adores her and thanks to her my sister has been addicted to ADM shoes for years now. Imagine my surprise when back in high school one of my classmates said this: "I'm going to Paris this weekend to see my aunt's show" - me: "who's your aunt?" - her: "Anneke Demeulemeester" - me: .
> One of the perks of living in Belgium is the biannual ADM sample sale in Antwerp. They used to have to drag me there, but these past couple of years I'm really bummed if I'm unable to go for some reason. I guess it's connected to my RO obsession, as the only two stores that carry RO in Belgium (to my knowledge) are also major ADM stockists. *MUST get my hands on those blue shoes from FW11*
> Btw, if you're into more of the Belgians: nearly all of them have a sample sale at the same time as ADM, so everyone just shops from one to the next



I LOVE Antwerp for shopping. My brother's boyfriend studied at the Royal Academy  and I visited a couple of times with my brother. Sadly I never made it to the sample sales but I really want to go this year. I think the last one was in October. Lae, do you know when the next one is? I also heard it is really crazy there and I am really not a friend of hectic shopping.


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> That's what I was wondering, if you don't like it can you send it back and get the duty back. For me it's cheaper for denim and American brands (Splendid, T by AW, etc) to buy from the States and get it shipped over but I've only ever got something I know for sure I would like because I assume it would be such a hassle to get the duty refunded. Maybe that's not the case though. There must be a way to do it, you should look into it. I'm sure the courier company (e.g. UPS) would know how to do it as they are the ones who are calculating the duty for the item and getting their fee for it as well.



In Australia we only have to pay duty if the stuff costs >1000AU, so buying from revolve or shopbop works out heaps cheaper. If you return an item to NAP they will refund the duties and taxes because they collect it when you purchase an item >1000AU. I hardly ever buy clothes, shoes or leather goods in Australia. Besides the fact that the selection is poor, the prices is over inflated. For eg a store in Melbourne was selling T by AW basic t-shirts for 200 AU!


----------



## debi.n

Lae!  WOW!!  Thank you so much for all the pictures and for showing that comparison, it is so so helpful!!    Sorry to hear about the wedges, they were fab, but if they will end up not fitting then there is no point keeping them.  You're right, you will probably end up seeing them on the Outnet if they didn't sell out.

So what I really need is an LC or LG....  seems like the codes are the best way to know what the jacket will be like, as the descriptions on websites vary so much.  Shame they don't put the codes in the description.

I also love Antwerp, we got the train there a couple of years ago.  Such a cool city with lots of great shopping and restaurants.  We had a great time.  Would love to go back sometime soon.

I love this thread, you guys are all very cool.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> In Australia we only have to pay duty if the stuff costs >1000AU, so buying from revolve or shopbop works out heaps cheaper. If you return an item to NAP they will refund the duties and taxes because they collect it when you purchase an item >1000AU. I hardly ever buy clothes, shoes or leather goods in Australia. Besides the fact that the selection is poor, the prices is over inflated. For eg a store in Melbourne was selling T by AW basic t-shirts for 200 AU!



Wow that is great, here we have to pay VAT on anything over I think around £20, and duty on anything more than I think £130.  It is worth it for some things but a lot of things work out too expensive when you add on the duty.

That is also great that NAP calculates and charges/refunds the duty, whenever I've ordered anything from the States it's the courier company that does it which makes things more complicated.


----------



## debi.n

cheapmommy said:


> Good news everybody!  NAP is the best!!  They received my return and refunded duty charges plus shipping!! (I said the description was lambskin not calfskin).  So those on the fence, go for it!!
> 
> Now to find the perfect jacket!!



That is great!


----------



## lulu1982

Hi Lae,

I saw some photos of the jackets you bought in December 2011, love how they fit you! I think we are about the same size. What size are those black jackets?



Lae said:


> Hello again, everyone! It's been a while, but I'm catching up.
> 
> First and foremost for *debi.n*: the shearling wedges... As mentioned before they are super cozy, but I did end up sending them back because of the size. It wasn't an issue now, but as the shearling would flatten I would eventually have been able to fit a finger behind my ankle, which is of course far from ideal. Plus, NAP had a few smaller sizes left from the sale so hopefully I'll be able to pick up a pair from the Outnet later.
> 
> Secondly, it's great how we all end up loving many of the same designers! I do like some HL, although I think it's often lacking that je ne sais quoi to justify the price. Gareth is not part of my closet as of now, mostly because of the high prices, a little too much je ne sais quoi for everyday use and the fact that RO gets to my money first . HA I'm not too fond of, but Ann Demeulemeester is sneaking up on me. My mom adores her and thanks to her my sister has been addicted to ADM shoes for years now. Imagine my surprise when back in high school one of my classmates said this: "I'm going to Paris this weekend to see my aunt's show" - me: "who's your aunt?" - her: "Anneke Demeulemeester" - me: .
> One of the perks of living in Belgium is the biannual ADM sample sale in Antwerp. They used to have to drag me there, but these past couple of years I'm really bummed if I'm unable to go for some reason. I guess it's connected to my RO obsession, as the only two stores that carry RO in Belgium (to my knowledge) are also major ADM stockists. *MUST get my hands on those blue shoes from FW11*
> Btw, if you're into more of the Belgians: nearly all of them have a sample sale at the same time as ADM, so everyone just shops from one to the next.
> 
> Wow on all the different leathers! Reading all of your struggles to find the perfect jacket makes me feel lucky for hitting the jackpot on the first try. At that time I mostly cared about the shape of the jacket and then the price and size availability brought me to an LG. I did consider spending a bit more to get the one with the corded sleeves, but since I was not planning on starting my own RO home store at that point it was smarter to go with the more versatile classic sleeves. They did have calf leather at PR back then as well, but it was almost 600 more than the lamb one I got from LVR.
> Anyway, I do like the idea of a picture database, so in the next post you'll see a comparison of LC and LG.
> 
> To the ladies who are trying to decide on a size: personally, I would recommend choosing the size based on your shoulder and bust measurements. While a tight fit _can_ look nice, you want to be able to breathe and move your arms around! For me a 44 fit nicely, but I went up to 46 and would now probably even go for a 48 for that little bit of extra breathing room. They didn't sell 48's yet online at that time, so it wasn't an option.
> 
> And lastly to Lulu: the ebay jacket looks very nice in texture, but do be aware that it's not a bargain. This price is exactly what my LG cost full-price.


----------



## margharita47

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the Rick Owens section and I just got my first RO jacket! It's a black/dark gray leather, a little on the thin side, but really soft. I love the shape and the draping. There's a piece from the front panel that loops over the shoulder and hangs in the back.

The sleeves are a little long - that's normal, right? I'm still trying to learn more about the RO.

Debi.n, you looked awesome in that jacket! I want a classic jacket like that some day.


----------



## cheapmommy

margharita47 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Rick Owens section and I just got my first RO jacket! It's a black/dark gray leather, a little on the thin side, but really soft. I love the shape and the draping. There's a piece from the front panel that loops over the shoulder and hangs in the back.
> 
> The sleeves are a little long - that's normal, right? I'm still trying to learn more about the RO.
> 
> Debi.n, you looked awesome in that jacket! I want a classic jacket like that some day.



margharita47!  You look awesome!


----------



## brandy33

margharita47 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Rick Owens section and I just got my first RO jacket! It's a black/dark gray leather, a little on the thin side, but really soft. I love the shape and the draping. There's a piece from the front panel that loops over the shoulder and hangs in the back.
> 
> The sleeves are a little long - that's normal, right? I'm still trying to learn more about the RO.
> 
> Debi.n, you looked awesome in that jacket! I want a classic jacket like that some day.


 
Beautiful jacket, it fits you perfectly!


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> Wow that is great, here we have to pay VAT on anything over I think around £20, and duty on anything more than I think £130.  It is worth it for some things but a lot of things work out too expensive when you add on the duty.
> 
> That is also great that NAP calculates and charges/refunds the duty, whenever I've ordered anything from the States it's the courier company that does it which makes things more complicated.


The US NAP is much more expensive. For example, the RO jacket was going to cost me over 3000AU from the US site compared to half that price from the UK. I have no idea why. BTW I have ordered the RO contrast sleeve jacket from NAP so will keep everyone posted.


----------



## cheapmommy

mazzapan said:


> The US NAP is much more expensive. For example, the RO jacket was going to cost me over 3000AU from the US site compared to half that price from the UK. I have no idea why. BTW I have ordered the RO contrast sleeve jacket from NAP so will keep everyone posted.



That's so exciting!  Hope you love it!!


----------



## debi.n

margharita47 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Rick Owens section and I just got my first RO jacket! It's a black/dark gray leather, a little on the thin side, but really soft. I love the shape and the draping. There's a piece from the front panel that loops over the shoulder and hangs in the back.
> 
> The sleeves are a little long - that's normal, right? I'm still trying to learn more about the RO.
> 
> Debi.n, you looked awesome in that jacket! I want a classic jacket like that some day.



Hi and welcome!  That jacket looks stunning on you!  It fits perfectly.  I love that style.

Yeah the sleeves are always pretty long, even on the tops he does as well as the jackets.  A lot of the time I actually fold the ends of the sleeves on my jackets under to shorten them a bit.

And thank you!


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> The US NAP is much more expensive. For example, the RO jacket was going to cost me over 3000AU from the US site compared to half that price from the UK. I have no idea why. BTW I have ordered the RO contrast sleeve jacket from NAP so will keep everyone posted.



I think because European brands are just cheaper to buy in Europe, when they are imported to the States they have to pay import duties on them and then add that to the sale price.

That's great, I hope you like it.  It's not what I'm looking for right now but it's still a nice jacket.


----------



## debi.n

I'm heading to Harvey Nichols and Browns (again) later, I'll let you know what I find


----------



## flower71

debi.n said:


> I'm heading to Harvey Nichols and Browns (again) later, I'll let you know what I find


lucky you! I am stuck here at home waiting for dD to get up from her nap...


----------



## flower71

margharita47 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Rick Owens section and I just got my first RO jacket! It's a black/dark gray leather, a little on the thin side, but really soft. I love the shape and the draping. There's a piece from the front panel that loops over the shoulder and hangs in the back.
> 
> The sleeves are a little long - that's normal, right? I'm still trying to learn more about the RO.
> 
> Debi.n, you looked awesome in that jacket! I want a classic jacket like that some day.


you look great in that jacket. Congrats . Which season is it from?


----------



## marina230

margharita47 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Rick Owens section and I just got my first RO jacket! It's a black/dark gray leather, a little on the thin side, but really soft. I love the shape and the draping. There's a piece from the front panel that loops over the shoulder and hangs in the back.
> 
> The sleeves are a little long - that's normal, right? I'm still trying to learn more about the RO.
> 
> Debi.n, you looked awesome in that jacket! I want a classic jacket like that some day.



You look amazing multiply by 100000!!!!!!!


----------



## margharita47

Thank you everyone! I'm really happy with it and glad that I pulled the trigger.

*debi.n* - Thanks for the tip. Since they cover part of my hand, I feel like the ribbed part is getting stretched out. I'll try folding the sleeves under.

*flower71* - I'm sorry, I have no idea what season. I tried googling, but no luck. I got it on the Gilt sale, so it might be a few seasons back?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

margharita47 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Rick Owens section and I just got my first RO jacket! It's a black/dark gray leather, a little on the thin side, but really soft. I love the shape and the draping. There's a piece from the front panel that loops over the shoulder and hangs in the back.
> 
> The sleeves are a little long - that's normal, right? I'm still trying to learn more about the RO.
> 
> Debi.n, you looked awesome in that jacket! I want a classic jacket like that some day.



SO GORGEOUS! I hope I find this jacket someday.  It looks incredible on you!


----------



## chloe speaks

I'm curious as most of the posts have to do with acquiring the current season's RO...does anyone have an interest in the older seasons, both in buying vintage (lol, 2005 is vintage) or discussing past season's designs?

I've been researching and eyeing older season's pieces and find that some of the older pieces are actually way more interesting and varied than are out right now, and I just found a terrific new-to-me in mint condition RO skirt from his Citreon collection (2004?) plus I LOVE his Scorpio collection (though I don't own any of that...yet).

Any lovers of vintage and older pieces?


----------



## Kirali

chloe speaks said:


> I'm curious as most of the posts have to do with acquiring the current season's RO...does anyone have an interest in the older seasons, both in buying vintage (lol, 2005 is vintage) or discussing past season's designs?
> 
> I've been researching and eyeing older season's pieces and find that some of the older pieces are actually way more interesting and varied than are out right now, and I just found a terrific new-to-me in mint condition RO skirt from his Citreon collection (2004?) plus I LOVE his Scorpio collection (though I don't own any of that...yet).
> 
> Any lovers of vintage and older pieces?



Here! I've been buying from him ever since he started showing in Paris. His older collections were much more fashion forward and not as commercial as the recent ones. I can't blame him, he is making money now. That happens to most designers. I am not too fond of this whole "glam-grunge" thing he has going now. He used to be so non-commercial and sculptural and just amazing. I guess I'll never get that again from him; sometimes there are glimpses but I guess this stuff just doesn't sell as well.
Unfortunately a lot of his older jersey stuff didn't stand the test of time but I still have two shirts and a tank from SS 2005 ( I think that was the scorpio one), some silk skirts, knitwear and jackets. I have to say the quality has gone downhill in the last two or three years. I am not buying as much as I used to. Sure, there are one or two pieces I like each season and I will keep replacing things as the wedges and jersey dresses.
But I am stalking ebay all the time for vintage RO, sadly there isn't much.


----------



## flower71

Kirali said:


> Here! I've been buying from him ever since he started showing in Paris. His older collections were much more fashion forward and not as commercial as the recent ones. I can't blame him, he is making money now. That happens to most designers. I am not too fond of this whole "glam-grunge" thing he has going now. He used to be so non-commercial and sculptural and just amazing. I guess I'll never get that again from him; sometimes there are glimpses but I guess this stuff just doesn't sell as well.
> Unfortunately a lot of his older jersey stuff didn't stand the test of time but I still have two shirts and a tank from SS 2005 ( I think that was the scorpio one), some silk skirts, knitwear and jackets. I have to say the quality has gone downhill in the last two or three years. I am not buying as much as I used to. Sure, there are one or two pieces I like each season and I will keep replacing things as the wedges and jersey dresses.
> But I am stalking ebay all the time for vintage RO, sadly there isn't much.


any pics of your older collection?
I love vintage too and even if I got my first RO jacket a year or two years ago, I have always loved his style. I admit I do prefer *glam grunge* style, for me more my everyday style than dressing up in beautiful sculptural outfits. What I like about him, you don't have to think too much about getting dressed,( I have other matters on my mind and I look good without much of a fuss. About designers that I admire too are Ann Demeulemeester, Haider Ackerman (and in another range of prices: Balmain) all surfing thru the glam rock destructural (?) kind of design.


----------



## debi.n

So I checked out the selection at Harvey Nichols and it was pretty disappointing, not very much and what was there was very basic.  Tried on the 'tri leather' jacket again at Browns, this time in the right size, and wasn't sure about it.

So I think next I will try this one.  Does anyone have this style?  I really like it, it caught my eye when it came out a few seasons ago, but I wonder if it will look ok on.  And whether you could wear a scarf underneath or whether that will look strange...?


----------



## chloe speaks

Kirali said:


> Here! I've been buying from him ever since he started showing in Paris. His older collections were much more fashion forward and not as commercial as the recent ones. I can't blame him, he is making money now. That happens to most designers. I am not too fond of this whole "glam-grunge" thing he has going now. He used to be so non-commercial and sculptural and just amazing. I guess I'll never get that again from him; sometimes there are glimpses but I guess this stuff just doesn't sell as well.
> Unfortunately a lot of his older jersey stuff didn't stand the test of time but I still have two shirts and a tank from SS 2005 ( I think that was the scorpio one), some silk skirts, knitwear and jackets. I have to say the quality has gone downhill in the last two or three years. I am not buying as much as I used to. Sure, there are one or two pieces I like each season and I will keep replacing things as the wedges and jersey dresses.
> But I am stalking ebay all the time for vintage RO, sadly there isn't much.


it really is a different value proposition, once a designer is commercial. after all, he probably has financial backers now so if a collection doesn't sell as well, there is more to answer for than when it's just artistic differences!

oh, what a shame that some of your pieces have not lasted. why do you think his older stuff did not last? was it just because the nature of the type of material? ie very thin, delicate or just because you loved them & wore them alot . i find it is easier for me to invest in things like jackets than a top because my thinking is that i'll be wearing the top more often next to my body so it'll have to be cleaned more too.

i would love to see some of your vintage pieces and how you wear them with newer ones.

imo, there are not nearly enough model shots in this thread LOL  (that goes for everyone!)


----------



## debi.n

I'm not sure what happened but these latest posts didn't show up for me until just now.

I'm interested in finding out more about the older stuff as well.  I will admit I don't know everything from the first showings, I only started buying his things when I was a bit older and started to be able to afford it.  I think it was 2007 when I first saw the line in Harvey Nichols and I fell in love.  I tried on a couple of Lilies tops, bought one, and the next week went back and bought the same top in a different colour and a skirt.  I think these tops were £110, now they would be at least £160, and the skirt was £220 and now they are about £285.  Since then all of the clothes I have collected have mainly been Lilies.  I haven't had an issue with Lilies things not lasting.  I have got a tiny bit of pilling on them on the spot where your shoulder bag might rub on it, but I can remove this with a cashmere comb.  

This season I've found that what is available is fairly disappointing so far, we seem to be seeing mostly the same things over and over again.  I was looking at Yoox the other day, I didn't realise how much RO they had.  And it is the stuff from a couple of years ago which I think is more interesting.  I don't see anything wrong with buying anything that is an 'old' season as I think most of his things don't date.

I like both sides of him, the unique structural pieces and also the 'glam grunge', which I don't find to be grunge at all!!  I'm the same as flower71, to me it's an everyday way to dress and while I like the more interesting pieces I doubt I would get much use out of them, besides as something to stare at in my closet!!  If I worked in fashion or had a more creative job then I would definitely be a bit more daring.

I'd love to see pictures of the older stuff if anyone had anything to show.


----------



## chloe speaks

I'll start with my recent acquisition. 

It's size 40, and while I'm a US 6 I think a 42 suits me better  but you can't be picky about size when it comes to vintage!


----------



## debi.n

^^ That is great!  Love the pockets!


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> I'll start with my recent acquisition.
> 
> It's size 40, and while I'm a US 6 I think a 42 suits me better  but you can't be picky about size when it comes to vintage!


*chloe speaks ~* I just recently got involve with RO...  not familiar with his older styles..  I think the pocket design is very unique!!  Congrats!


----------



## jenskar

margharita47 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Rick Owens section and I just got my first RO jacket! It's a black/dark gray leather, a little on the thin side, but really soft. I love the shape and the draping. There's a piece from the front panel that loops over the shoulder and hangs in the back.
> 
> The sleeves are a little long - that's normal, right? I'm still trying to learn more about the RO.
> 
> Debi.n, you looked awesome in that jacket! I want a classic jacket like that some day.



Stunning on you!


----------



## mazzapan

Gorgeous Chloe Speaks! I want.
Got my jacket today from NAP and I absolutely LOVE it! I am so glad that I wasn't put off. I don't think that it is thin at all. LOVE I tells ya! Will take some pics later and post.BTW glad I went for a 44 rather than a 42, the sleeves are quite fitted.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> Gorgeous Chloe Speaks! I want.
> Got my jacket today from NAP and I absolutely LOVE it! I am so glad that I wasn't put off. I don't think that it is thin at all. LOVE I tells ya! Will take some pics later and post.BTW glad I went for a 44 rather than a 42, the sleeves are quite fitted.



That's great!  Like I said you really need to see these things in person if you can, only you know if it's right.  It is quite a bit thinner than my DNA dust, I guess it just depends what you're comparing it to.  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## cheapmommy

mazzapan said:


> Gorgeous Chloe Speaks! I want.
> Got my jacket today from NAP and I absolutely LOVE it! I am so glad that I wasn't put off. I don't think that it is thin at all. LOVE I tells ya! Will take some pics later and post.BTW glad I went for a 44 rather than a 42, the sleeves are quite fitted.



Congrats!  So glad it worked out for you!


----------



## debi.n

FYI - Rick Owens show, March 1st 5pm Paris time.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lae said:


> Comparison of linings:
> - LC in this case has 60% cotton and 40% rayon (first three pics);
> - LG in this case has 45% cotton, 40% rayon and 15% silk (last two pics).
> 
> As mentioned in the previous post the LC lining is thicker, it kind of feels like linen. The LG lining is thinner and more smooth.


 
fabulous comparison pix! thanks for posting this!


----------



## debi.n

I thought I'd ask LVR the L code for the jacket I posted above and they told me it is LV, so the same as the contrast sleeve one I just sent back (which is what I suspected from looking closely at it).  That has saved me a lot of effort.  So these codes are coming in handy!!

I'll ask at the shop if they have anything different, and also have a look in Paris in April, but at the moment it seems I will be waiting for FW for my black jacket


----------



## flower71

mazzapan said:


> Gorgeous Chloe Speaks! I want.
> Got my jacket today from NAP and I absolutely LOVE it! I am so glad that I wasn't put off. I don't think that it is thin at all. LOVE I tells ya! Will take some pics later and post.BTW glad I went for a 44 rather than a 42, the sleeves are quite fitted.


So happy for you!! can't wait for mod pics


----------



## flower71

chloe speaks said:


> I'll start with my recent acquisition.
> 
> It's size 40, and while I'm a US 6 I think a 42 suits me better  but you can't be picky about size when it comes to vintage!


Thanks for the pic. love the pockets!


----------



## flower71

debi.n said:


> I thought I'd ask LVR the L code for the jacket I posted above and they told me it is LV, so the same as the contrast sleeve one I just sent back (which is what I suspected from looking closely at it).  That has saved me a lot of effort.  So these codes are coming in handy!!
> 
> I'll ask at the shop if they have anything different, and also have a look in Paris in April, but at the moment it seems I will be waiting for FW for my black jacket


Cheer up debi, maybe you'll find the right one in Paris, lucky u! I am going to london in 2 weeks with DS, which shops to visit??


----------



## cheapmommy

I took a chance and ordered the black washed jacket from LVR.  I emailed them a bunch of times and they told me it was Fall/Winter 2011 and it only looks shorter because of the model.

I got it today and it is from Fall/Winter 2011 and code LC.  The description Lae posted about LC was perfect!!  (Thanks Lae!)  The weight of the jacket is similar to the NAP's contrast sleeve leather jacket and somewhat floppy.  I guess not all Fall/Winter jackets are heavier.  I love the leather though.  Nice and smooth!!  The lining is the flannel lining and the length is the same as all the biker jackets.  Also the sizing of the jacket is not as tight as my shearling jacket.  I could have gone with a size 40.

Here are some pics of the jacket and tags.  BTW, LVR shipped using DHL.  So, I think they do overcharge for duties and shipping as compared to NAP.  

Anyway, I'm really happy with the jacket!!!


----------



## jenskar

How tight do you think these thigh high boots are at the top?  Here's a picture of the one's I'm thinking of buying
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/boots_cod44360428wl.html
price is sick


----------



## jenskar

cheapmommy said:


> I took a chance and ordered the black washed jacket from LVR.  I emailed them a bunch of times and they told me it was Fall/Winter 2011 and it only looks shorter because of the model.
> 
> I got it today and it is from Fall/Winter 2011 and code LC.  The description Lae posted about LC was perfect!!  (Thanks Lae!)  The weight of the jacket is similar to the NAP's contrast sleeve leather jacket and somewhat floppy.  I guess not all Fall/Winter jackets are heavier.  I love the leather though.  Nice and smooth!!  The lining is the flannel lining and the length is the same as all the biker jackets.  Also the sizing of the jacket is not as tight as my shearling jacket.  I could have gone with a size 40.
> 
> Here are some pics of the jacket and tags.  BTW, LVR shipped using DHL.  So, I think they do overcharge for duties and shipping as compared to NAP.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really happy with the jacket!!!



That looks exactly like the leather on my long biker jacket that I got on sale from LVR in January.  Same flannel lining too. I really like the weight -- we live close to each other and I've been wearing mine in all the 40 degree days -- so you should get a lot of use out of it.  And I got mine a bit larger than I probably needed -- but it does let me layer under it more easily than if it was a size smaller.


----------



## debi.n

cheapmommy said:


> I took a chance and ordered the black washed jacket from LVR.  I emailed them a bunch of times and they told me it was Fall/Winter 2011 and it only looks shorter because of the model.
> 
> I got it today and it is from Fall/Winter 2011 and code LC.  The description Lae posted about LC was perfect!!  (Thanks Lae!)  The weight of the jacket is similar to the NAP's contrast sleeve leather jacket and somewhat floppy.  I guess not all Fall/Winter jackets are heavier.  I love the leather though.  Nice and smooth!!  The lining is the flannel lining and the length is the same as all the biker jackets.  Also the sizing of the jacket is not as tight as my shearling jacket.  I could have gone with a size 40.
> 
> Here are some pics of the jacket and tags.  BTW, LVR shipped using DHL.  So, I think they do overcharge for duties and shipping as compared to NAP.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really happy with the jacket!!!




Thank you so much for posting this!!  I'm going to order this one now.  What was stopping me before was that it looked so short, and that they only had a 38 in the black when I usually have a 40.  But from the sounds of it the 38 will probably fit, and the length isn't an issue.  

Congrats on finding one you love!  And it's cheaper!  haha.  Would love to see it on you as well.


----------



## debi.n

jenskar said:


> That looks exactly like the leather on my long biker jacket that I got on sale from LVR in January.  Same flannel lining too. I really like the weight -- we live close to each other and I've been wearing mine in all the 40 degree days -- so you should get a lot of use out of it.  And I got mine a bit larger than I probably needed -- but it does let me layer under it more easily than if it was a size smaller.



Jen I remember you mentioning the flannel lining before, that it picked up loads of lint?  How has it been?


----------



## debi.n

flower71 said:


> Cheer up debi, maybe you'll find the right one in Paris, lucky u! I am going to london in 2 weeks with DS, which shops to visit??



Have you been here before?  Let me know and then I can recommend some places!


----------



## cheapmommy

jenskar said:


> That looks exactly like the leather on my long biker jacket that I got on sale from LVR in January.  Same flannel lining too. I really like the weight -- we live close to each other and I've been wearing mine in all the 40 degree days -- so you should get a lot of use out of it.  And I got mine a bit larger than I probably needed -- but it does let me layer under it more easily than if it was a size smaller.



Congrats getting a jacket on sale!!  

I can't wait to wear it!  With the mild winter I'm sure I'll get to wear it a lot!  A little bummed it is going to pour today so I'm going to wait for a dry day.  I do like the flexibility to layer!  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## cheapmommy

debi.n said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!!  I'm going to order this one now.  What was stopping me before was that it looked so short, and that they only had a 38 in the black when I usually have a 40.  But from the sounds of it the 38 will probably fit, and the length isn't an issue.
> 
> Congrats on finding one you love!  And it's cheaper!  haha.  Would love to see it on you as well.



Go for it!  I think you'll love it!  I will try to take some modeling pics when the weather gets better in a few days!  Thanks!


----------



## flower71

debi.n said:


> Have you been here before?  Let me know and then I can recommend some places!


a very long time ago...! Thanks debi


----------



## tonkamama

cheapmommy said:


> I took a chance and ordered the black washed jacket from LVR.  I emailed them a bunch of times and they told me it was Fall/Winter 2011 and it only looks shorter because of the model.
> 
> I got it today and it is from Fall/Winter 2011 and code LC.  The description Lae posted about LC was perfect!!  (Thanks Lae!)  The weight of the jacket is similar to the NAP's contrast sleeve leather jacket and somewhat floppy.  I guess not all Fall/Winter jackets are heavier.  I love the leather though.  Nice and smooth!!  The lining is the flannel lining and the length is the same as all the biker jackets.  Also the sizing of the jacket is not as tight as my shearling jacket.  I could have gone with a size 40.
> 
> Here are some pics of the jacket and tags.  BTW, LVR shipped using DHL.  So, I think they do overcharge for duties and shipping as compared to NAP.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really happy with the jacket!!!


Congrats! Lovely leather! I wore mine (same code but different style & color) almost everyday.


----------



## meowmeow

So I am still in a mad search for a RO jacket (thanks to this thread and all the pics you ladies posted!! )

I found this seller bladerunner.82 on eBay who sells lots of RO stuff and I am liking one of the jacket that's they have listed.  Are their stuff authentic?  I have posted a picture from their listing.

TIA!!


----------



## cheapmommy

tonkamama said:


> Congrats! Lovely leather! I wore mine (same code but different style & color) almost everyday.



Thanks tonkamama!


----------



## flower71

cheapmommy said:


> I took a chance and ordered the black washed jacket from LVR.  I emailed them a bunch of times and they told me it was Fall/Winter 2011 and it only looks shorter because of the model
> 
> Anyway, I'm really happy with the jacket!!!


I love that jacket! Huge congrats, and I may be needing a black one too


----------



## chloe speaks

*debi.n* - thanks! they are totally 'for show' pockets but they are really different!

*tonkamama*- i'm also recently crazy about RO, but many years ago, i had a bomber jacket of his and nobody had heard of him (and it was alot less $$ then too plus i worked in fashion so i got a discount) and gave it away to a good friend. i was 'evolving' my style, but this board has gotten me crazy about RO again, and i have missed alot, but the internet is so good for research. i get hungry for variety and the current styles are just not enough brain candy!!!

*mazzapan* - thank you! i can't wait to see the pics of your new jacket.

*flower71*-thanks flower71! i think those gorgy pockets can hold like one kleenex 

*cheapmommy *- i LOVE your new jacket. i got my dark dust jacket, and wrongly thought that one was enough. now your black reminds me...i need that too [/QUOTE]

*jenskar *- the price IS sick, but i looked all over that boot and i really can't imagine how you can get your foot into that. no zippers....(am i wrong?). you COULD just return it if you can't though! i recently tried to try on a pair from a past season of the RO ankle boots that have no zipper and i realized i could not possibly work that hard on a regular basis to put on a shoe (that's just me though)


----------



## cheapmommy

flower71 said:


> I love that jacket! Huge congrats, and I may be needing a black one too



Thanks flower71!  Everybody needs a black RO jacket!


----------



## cheapmommy

chloe speaks said:


> *cheapmommy *- i LOVE your new jacket. i got my dark dust jacket, and wrongly thought that one was enough. now your black reminds me...i need that too



Thanks chloe speaks!  Yes! Yes!  Get a black too!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

meowmeow said:
			
		

> So I am still in a mad search for a RO jacket (thanks to this thread and all the pics you ladies posted!! )
> 
> I found this seller bladerunner.82 on eBay who sells lots of RO stuff and I am liking one of the jacket that's they have listed.  Are their stuff authentic?  I have posted a picture from their listing.
> 
> TIA!!



As far as I can tell, everything this seller lists is authentic. And as far as this particular jacket goes, I have it and adore it!  It's so soft and drapey and the color/finish are GORGEOUS! I paid full price for mine too (and don't regret it!) This is a super deal!  Let us know if you decide to snag it!


----------



## meowmeow

bulletproofsoul said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell, everything this seller lists is authentic. And as far as this particular jacket goes, I have it and adore it!  It's so soft and drapey and the color/finish are GORGEOUS! I paid full price for mine too (and don't regret it!) This is a super deal!  Let us know if you decide to snag it!



Thanks bulletproofsoul!  I am very excited to hear this! I now have to decide on what size to get.  I don't have anyone selling his jacket close to where I live so I'm not sure what size to get... Would you mind telling me whats your normal size and what size u wear for RO? FYI, I'm normally a size US6-8.  I have a Balenciaga leather jacket in 42.  I'm thinking for RO, I should get a size 44?


----------



## mazzapan

meowmeow said:


> Thanks bulletproofsoul!  I am very excited to hear this! I now have to decide on what size to get.  I don't have anyone selling his jacket close to where I live so I'm not sure what size to get... Would you mind telling me whats your normal size and what size u wear for RO? FYI, I'm normally a size US6-8.  I have a Balenciaga leather jacket in 42.  I'm thinking for RO, I should get a size 44?


I am US 6-8 and I got the 44. The sleeves are very fitted. I don't think I could have gone done to 42, my arms are too big!


----------



## meowmeow

mazzapan said:
			
		

> I am US 6-8 and I got the 44. The sleeves are very fitted. I don't think I could have gone done to 42, my arms are too big!



Thanks!  Im even thinking if I should go for 46 just in case.  Would love to see your modeling your new jacket! 

Bulletproofsoul - do u have modeling pic of your metallic grey jacket?  I want to know if the pic From the listing truly represent the color.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

meowmeow said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Im even thinking if I should go for 46 just in case.  Would love to see your modeling your new jacket!
> 
> Bulletproofsoul - do u have modeling pic of your metallic grey jacket?  I want to know if the pic From the listing truly represent the color.



I'm a 0-2 on top and I take a 38 in all RO jackets. If you are broad shouldered or have larger arms/biceps, then take the bigger of the 2 sizes you are considering.  

With this jacket and this finish, it depends on the lighting, but my pics are on the 3rd page of this thread.  Here is the link to my post with modeling pics:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rick-owens-lovers-thread-616025-3.html#post16560035 

Hope this helps!


----------



## debi.n

flower71 said:


> a very long time ago...! Thanks debi



The main department stores are Selfridges, Liberty, Harvey Nichols and Harrods.  They carry RO in all but Harrods.  The streets for boutique shopping are Bond Street and Sloane Street mainly, and then there is Mount Street which is a lovely street to walk around and the RO shop is very near here on South Audley Street.  Dover Street Market is another great place to browse.  How long are you here for?  DM me if you want to know anything more about London, like where to go to eat and things like that.  I like keeping up to date with restaurants and we go out to eat quite a bit.  It's a great city!


----------



## marina230

meowmeow said:
			
		

> Thanks bulletproofsoul!  I am very excited to hear this! I now have to decide on what size to get.  I don't have anyone selling his jacket close to where I live so I'm not sure what size to get... Would you mind telling me whats your normal size and what size u wear for RO? FYI, I'm normally a size US6-8.  I have a Balenciaga leather jacket in 42.  I'm thinking for RO, I should get a size 44?



I got the same jacket from the same seller. Can not be more happier. I got 44. This grey metallic color will go with everything. I got tons of compliments. I am on vacation now and will post picture when I get back. Plus, price is great.


----------



## debi.n

cheapmommy said:


> Go for it! I think you'll love it! I will try to take some modeling pics when the weather gets better in a few days! Thanks!


 
It arrived today and I love it!!! It's exactly what I have been looking for, the leather is so soft and scrummy and smells amazing. It's more substantial than the contrast sleeve one but a bit thinner than my DNA dust.  I'm really happy with it.  I was worried the lining might be too casual looking but it's not.

Being a 38 it is a bit snug around my chest, but I am wearing a sweater and they do stretch out so I think it will be ok. My dust one has stretched out a fair bit, I feel like it might even be a bit too loose around the back now.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## debi.n

chloe speaks said:


> *cheapmommy *- i LOVE your new jacket. i got my dark dust jacket, and wrongly thought that one was enough. now your black reminds me...i need that too


 
This is funny.... when I got my first DNA dust I thought that's all I would ever need, and now less than a year and a half later I have two more...  One is never enough!!


----------



## debi.n

meowmeow said:


> Thanks bulletproofsoul! I am very excited to hear this! I now have to decide on what size to get. I don't have anyone selling his jacket close to where I live so I'm not sure what size to get... Would you mind telling me whats your normal size and what size u wear for RO? FYI, I'm normally a size US6-8. I have a Balenciaga leather jacket in 42. I'm thinking for RO, I should get a size 44?


 
Hi meowmeow, if you are in Toronto could you go to Holt's to try one on and get a sense of size? I don't live there anymore but the last time I was home visiting they had RO there. Even if they don't have the exact jacket you could still try on something to get a sense of size?


----------



## meowmeow

bulletproofsoul said:


> I'm a 0-2 on top and I take a 38 in all RO jackets. If you are broad shouldered or have larger arms/biceps, then take the bigger of the 2 sizes you are considering.
> 
> With this jacket and this finish, it depends on the lighting, but my pics are on the 3rd page of this thread.  Here is the link to my post with modeling pics:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rick-owens-lovers-thread-616025-3.html#post16560035
> 
> Hope this helps!



You look GORGEOUS *bulletproofsoul *and i love that color on you!  It has just the right amount of metallic.  Thanks for sharing the pic    I might get the 46 then as I do have broader shoulders and not-so-thin arms ... :shame:  

A question on the colors:  the seller has 4 colors of "gray" listed: Dust, Grey, Light Gray, and Metallic Grey.  It looks like the Dust and Light Grey are the same color (I think it's even the same pic!).  Does anyone have a comparison pic of these colors? Also, what year are these jackets from?  thinking from 2010?

Sorry for so many questions ... it's just so hard to decide when you don't have the real thing in front of you!


----------



## meowmeow

marina230 said:


> I got the same jacket from the same seller. Can not be more happier. I got 44. This grey metallic color will go with everything. I got tons of compliments. I am on vacation now and will post picture when I get back. Plus, price is great.



Thanks for the reassurance, *marina230*!    Can't wait to see pics and enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## meowmeow

debi.n said:


> Hi meowmeow, if you are in Toronto could you go to Holt's to try one on and get a sense of size? I don't live there anymore but the last time I was home visiting they had RO there. Even if they don't have the exact jacket you could still try on something to get a sense of size?



I did go to Holt's last weekend but they did not have any of his biker jackets.  They said they probably won't get any until June as they just got their SS stuff in.  I did tried on the 
SIDE ZIP BLISTERED NAPPA LEATHER JACKET and even the 44 was very tight on me   But I am thinking it's because of the material and cut of this jacket?  Anyway, I will most likely go with 46 in the bike just to save.


----------



## cheapmommy

debi.n said:


> It arrived today and I love it!!! It's exactly what I have been looking for, the leather is so soft and scrummy and smells amazing. It's more substantial than the contrast sleeve one but a bit thinner than my DNA dust.  I'm really happy with it.  I was worried the lining might be too casual looking but it's not.
> 
> Being a 38 it is a bit snug around my chest, but I am wearing a sweater and they do stretch out so I think it will be ok. My dust one has stretched out a fair bit, I feel like it might even be a bit too loose around the back now.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Yay!  Congrats!!  I so agree, the leather is just yummy!  So glad you love it!  Enjoy it!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

the new collection is beautiful but unfortunately there isn't really anything I immediately see and want...

I guess that could be considered fortunate, however.


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:


> the new collection is beautiful but unfortunately there isn't really anything I immediately see and want...
> 
> I guess that could be considered fortunate, however.


 
haha.  where are you looking?  i've only seen a couple snaps on twitter, i don't see it on style.com yet.


----------



## Kirali

I think it is very hit and miss. I love that he continues to move away from that glam-grunge thing and for once I don't see one draped leather jacket ( which is wonderful news to me), however I loathed the colour palette ( the beige is especially aweful) and I wish he would stop with those attempts at using prints.
However I NEED one of those floorlenght coats in my life.
My favourite looks via nowfashion


----------



## mundodabolsa

debi.n said:


> haha.  where are you looking?  i've only seen a couple snaps on twitter, i don't see it on style.com yet.



http://nowfashion.com/01-03-2012-rick-owens-ready-to-wear-fall-winter-2012-paris-show-1688.html


----------



## debi.n

thanks

there is a lot i really like.  i like the colours, i love grey, especially that marled cozy looking grey.  i don't see a lot i could wear though, those floor length coats and dresses wouldn't look good on me at 5'2".  i like the huge collars on some of those leather jackets, but the cropped length is too short for me.  when they are put with the whole outfit though i do like the look.  i like the longer leather jackets that look like they are belted at the waist.  also that knee length grey coat with that sort of scarf effect at the front is lovely.

so overall for me it's lovely to look at, but i don't think there is a lot there i could wear.  it will be interesting to see what else comes out and any variations, i do like the materials used so it would be nice to be able to pick something up from the collection.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kirali said:


> I think it is very hit and miss. I love that he continues to move away from that glam-grunge thing and for once I don't see one draped leather jacket ( which is wonderful news to me), however I loathed the colour palette ( the beige is especially aweful) and I wish he would stop with those attempts at using prints.
> *However I NEED one of those floorlenght coats in my life.*
> My favourite looks via nowfashion



oh, I love them too, they're very beautiful.  but like *debi.n* just said, I'm only 5ft tall so anything past knee length just looks wrong on me. 

pretty much the only thing I straight out don't like are the pieces with the random white rectangles or the patches of white fur on the sleeves.  for the rest I feel just like *debi.n*, it's lovely to look at but I can't see myself wearing any of it. 

but that's ok, I need to vary my wardrobe anyhow.  plus gareth pugh's new collection is so entirely RO-wannabe (I mean, I get their connection but it's a bit too much of an imitation...) that his stuff can fill my RO needs next fall


----------



## Kirali

mundodabolsa said:


> oh, I love them too, they're very beautiful.  but like *debi.n* just said, I'm only 5ft tall so anything past knee length just looks wrong on me.
> 
> pretty much the only thing I straight out don't like are the pieces with the random white rectangles or the patches of white fur on the sleeves.  for the rest I feel just like *debi.n*, it's lovely to look at but I can't see myself wearing any of it.
> 
> but that's ok, I need to vary my wardrobe anyhow.  plus gareth pugh's new collection is so entirely RO-wannabe (I mean, I get their connection but it's a bit too much of an imitation...) that his stuff can fill my RO needs next fall



Luckiky I'm just tall enough to pull it off ( it works with Yohji's coats so it should be fine). My hopes are high that one of these beauties will end up in the actual ready to wear collection.

I also disliked the printed things. I never like it when he does that.
And GP was SUCH a RO copycat this season. Boy, has that guy become commerical. All of it was very wearable also those dusters he sent out in the beginning should be burned IMO. 
I've had very few "omg, I WANT this" moments during fashion week so far. Ann D. was nice but I feel like I have some variation of the things in this collection already in my closet. However I LOVED Nicolas Andreas Taralis. It was so perfect in my eyes.


----------



## jenskar

debi.n said:


> Jen I remember you mentioning the flannel lining before, that it picked up loads of lint?  How has it been?



Well, I have a very pale cat, who has very pale angora like fur, so I'm not a great "regular" person to ask.  But if I had a choice, I'd rather a more polished fabric for a lining, though I can imagine the flannel has made it warmer.


----------



## jenskar

Chloe -- that's what I'm afraid of with the boots -- a description in one place said something about a hidden zipper but ... ugh, I don't feel motivated enough.  I must be shopped out for the moment.  I am definitely working too hard !!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

debi.n said:


> thanks
> 
> there is a lot i really like.  i like the colours, i love grey, especially that marled cozy looking grey.  i don't see a lot i could wear though, those floor length coats and dresses wouldn't look good on me at 5'2".  i like the huge collars on some of those leather jackets, but the cropped length is too short for me.  when they are put with the whole outfit though i do like the look.  i like the longer leather jackets that look like they are belted at the waist.  also that knee length grey coat with that sort of scarf effect at the front is lovely.
> 
> *so overall for me it's lovely to look at, but i don't think there is a lot there i could wear.*  it will be interesting to see what else comes out and any variations, i do like the materials used so it would be nice to be able to pick something up from the collection.



Agree!


----------



## flower71

debi.n said:


> This is funny.... when I got my first DNA dust I thought that's all I would ever need, and now less than a year and a half later I have two more...  One is never enough!!


Oh, major congrats debi!! I am thinking the same! I got my first DNA dust a year ago and now i may be needing the black, urgently.... BTW, thanks so much for the info, I will PM u ok?


----------



## meowmeow

I went to Holt Renfrew again over the weekend and they have the python jacket in stock! I now know that I'm a size 44 . Love the details of this jacket but I just don't think I can do snake .... 

Anyway, took some modeling pics.  Please note that I was wearing size 42 in the pics as they gave me the 44 after I came out of the change room.


----------



## Suzie

meowmeow said:


> I went to Holt Renfrew again over the weekend and they have the python jacket in stock! I now know that I'm a size 44 . Love the details of this jacket but I just don't think I can do snake ....
> 
> Anyway, took some modeling pics. Please note that I was wearing size 42 in the pics as they gave me the 44 after I came out of the change room.


 
Wow, that jacket is stunning. If you are wearing the 42 there, it looks like your size.


----------



## lulu1982

Hi, you look amazing!! do you mind if I ask you what size you normally take in clothes? 

Thanks 


meowmeow said:


> I went to Holt Renfrew again over the weekend and they have the python jacket in stock! I now know that I'm a size 44 . Love the details of this jacket but I just don't think I can do snake ....
> 
> Anyway, took some modeling pics.  Please note that I was wearing size 42 in the pics as they gave me the 44 after I came out of the change room.


----------



## mundodabolsa

meowmeow said:


> I went to Holt Renfrew again over the weekend and they have the python jacket in stock! I now know that I'm a size 44 . Love the details of this jacket but I just don't think I can do snake ....
> 
> Anyway, took some modeling pics.  Please note that I was wearing size 42 in the pics as they gave me the 44 after I came out of the change room.



oddly enough I think the python texture is actually pretty subtle here.  it looks really great on you. and unique too, which is a good thing.  

thanks so much for indulging us with modeling pics!!


----------



## tonkamama

meowmeow said:


> I went to Holt Renfrew again over the weekend and they have the python jacket in stock! I now know that I'm a size 44 . Love the details of this jacket but I just don't think I can do snake ....
> 
> Anyway, took some modeling pics.  Please note that I was wearing size 42 in the pics as they gave me the 44 after I came out of the change room.


Thanks for posting, beautiful texture!  So cool!  Too bad...I live in CA and we cannot sell or buy anything made with Python....


----------



## meowmeow

Suzie said:


> Wow, that jacket is stunning. If you are wearing the 42 there, it looks like your size.



Thanks! This 42 is actually really tight on me.  I couldn't even zip it up!  




			
				lulu1982 said:
			
		

> Hi, you look amazing!! do you mind if I ask you what size you normally take in clothes?



Thanks lulu1982!  I normally wear a US 6-8 (more towards the 8 I would say) and Medium.




			
				mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> oddly enough I think the python texture is actually pretty subtle here.   it looks really great on you. and unique too, which is a good thing.
> 
> thanks so much for indulging us with modeling pics!!



Thanks mundodabolsa!  The python is really unique and would definitely turn heads   But I think it's just too delicate for my life-style for now.




			
				tonkamama said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting, beautiful texture!  So cool!  Too bad...I live in CA and we cannot sell or buy anything made with Python....



I was kind of surprise to find them in the store too as Canada is pretty strict on these kind of things ... I wouldn't be trying this one on if they had a regular leather one available


----------



## marina230

meowmeow said:


> I went to Holt Renfrew again over the weekend and they have the python jacket in stock! I now know that I'm a size 44 . Love the details of this jacket but I just don't think I can do snake ....
> 
> Anyway, took some modeling pics.  Please note that I was wearing size 42 in the pics as they gave me the 44 after I came out of the change room.



You look so tiny. I am size 44 and would look like an elephant compare to you.
Very, very beautiful!


----------



## meowmeow

marina230 said:
			
		

> You look so tiny. I am size 44 and would look like an elephant compare to you.
> Very, very beautiful!



 Trust me, I'm not tiny! LOL.  But thanks Marina! . Btw, I pull the trigger and bought the same jacket from the same seller you bought yours from.  Did they ship fast? Cant wait to see pics of yours


----------



## calisnoopy

meowmeow said:


> So I am still in a mad search for a RO jacket (thanks to this thread and all the pics you ladies posted!! )
> 
> I found this seller bladerunner.82 on eBay who sells lots of RO stuff and I am liking one of the jacket that's they have listed. Are their stuff authentic? I have posted a picture from their listing.
> 
> TIA!!


 
love this...which season is this from?

its the perfect grey color ive been looking for, like a true grey with no khaki/green undertones...

the last time i saw a grey like this, it was called "Dust" but it was a couple years back now i think...since then, all the "Dust" colors have been more olive/taupe to me


----------



## meowmeow

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> love this...which season is this from?
> 
> its the perfect grey color ive been looking for, like a true grey with no khaki/green undertones...
> 
> the last time i saw a grey like this, it was called "Dust" but it was a couple years back now i think...since then, all the "Dust" colors have been more olive/taupe to me



The seller told me that this color was from last yrar and he calls it "charcoal".  bulletproofsoul referred this color to "metallic dust".   I can confirm what the tag says when I receive the jacket though


----------



## calisnoopy

meowmeow said:


> The seller told me that this color was from last yrar and he calls it "charcoal". bulletproofsoul referred this color to "metallic dust". I can confirm what the tag says when I receive the jacket though


 
thanks so much!!  can't wait to see your pics when you get it 

i just wish the seller had smaller sizes left...i need a 40


----------



## marina230

meowmeow said:


> Trust me, I'm not tiny! LOL.  But thanks Marina! . Btw, I pull the trigger and bought the same jacket from the same seller you bought yours from.  Did they ship fast? Cant wait to see pics of yours



Great! Which color did you buy? They ship very fast, just few days. Also, you have to pay a custom fee to UPS (around 50$). UPS never called me, so when they came I was not home and they would not leave package with doorman. It took few days for me to get my jacket.


----------



## marina230

Sorry, did not see your respond before.


----------



## Suzie

meowmeow said:


> The seller told me that this color was from last yrar and he calls it "charcoal". bulletproofsoul referred this color to "metallic dust". I can confirm what the tag says when I receive the jacket though


 Hi, what size did you end up getting?

I have the black in size 42 and I am a size 6-8 also so I ended up purchasing the size 42 in the metallic, I hope it fits though but I live in OZ so I do not need to zip up my jackets but hopefully it fits my shoulders. The seller does accept returns though.


----------



## meowmeow

marina230 said:


> Great! Which color did you buy? They ship very fast, just few days. Also, you have to pay a custom fee to UPS (around 50$). UPS never called me, so when they came I was not home and they would not leave package with doorman. It took few days for me to get my jacket.



I got the metallic gray.  I am having them ship to my office so I will be here to pay them the custom fee   I am guessing mine will be much higher than $50 as I am in Canada...


----------



## meowmeow

Suzie said:


> Hi, what size did you end up getting?
> 
> I have the black in size 42 and I am a size 6-8 also so I ended up purchasing the size 42 in the metallic, I hope it fits though but I live in OZ so I do not need to zip up my jackets but hopefully it fits my shoulders. The seller does accept returns though.



LOL, so you ended up getting the last one in that color!  I ended up getting the 46 as I know the 42 will not fit me.  And too bad they don't have a 44  I did ask them to measure the shoulders and armpit-to-armpit for me.  From the measurements, I think the shoulders will fit good (I do have broad shoulders).  The armpit to armpit might be a little wide, but that would give me room to do layering.  I am crossing my fingers that it won't be too big!!


----------



## marina230

Sure they do not have size 44, I got it first! We all going to be triplets 42, 44, 46.
Now, I want metallic black, but will wait.


----------



## meowmeow

marina230 said:
			
		

> Sure they do not have size 44, I got it first! We all going to be triplets 42, 44, 46.
> Now, I want metallic black, but will wait.



This is too funny! The power of tPF! . Are u the one who bid on the metallic black??


----------



## pinknyanko

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> thanks so much!!  can't wait to see your pics when you get it
> 
> i just wish the seller had smaller sizes left...i need a 40



Me too I wish I bid on the size 40 when it was available.


----------



## Harbor35

Hi there -- I would love some help on this Rick Owen's jacket.  The fabric feels like cashmere but it's an angora blend.  Any idea the style name and/or season?  Thank you!

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6715/owens1.jpg
http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/483/owens2.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/6097/photo8gs.jpg
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/3184/rickowens.jpg


----------



## marina230

meowmeow said:


> This is too funny! The power of tPF! . Are u the one who bid on the metallic black??



No, not now. As I said before living in Miami with by now 13 leather jackets and wearing RO just 2 times........., but I did compensated by buying other RO pieces. Power of TPF and beauty of all ladies who provided modeling pictures made my closet even bigger.


----------



## Suzie

marina230 said:


> Sure they do not have size 44, I got it first! We all going to be triplets 42, 44, 46.
> Now, I want metallic black, but will wait.


 
How funny. I just hope mine fits!!!


----------



## jenskar

meowmeow said:


> I went to Holt Renfrew again over the weekend and they have the python jacket in stock! I now know that I'm a size 44 . Love the details of this jacket but I just don't think I can do snake ....
> 
> Anyway, took some modeling pics.  Please note that I was wearing size 42 in the pics as they gave me the 44 after I came out of the change room.



Absolutely gorgeous gorgeous and I agree, the snake is very subtle


----------



## lulu1982

Hi!! I just received my jacket in the mail. I am in love with it!! Took some quick photos (really bad quality) but I am running late for school. Will post photos either tonight or tomorrow. Big thank you to marina230 and Lae, your advice was greatly appreciated  xx


----------



## lulu1982

uh oh....Im starting to think this may be  fake..... Look at the zipper...it does not have any RO indicated on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lae

lulu1982 said:


> uh oh....Im starting to think this may be  fake..... Look at the zipper...it does not have any RO indicated on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



That zipper is exactly what it needs to be, don't worry! And happy to help with your purchase .


----------



## Lae

Thank you all for the nice comments on my pictures btw! It's good to see most of you found your dream jacket by now. 

*Kirali*: The ADM sample sale in Antwerp will most likely start on April 18 and last for 4 or 5 days. If not then, it'll be the week after that, so April 25. It does get busy, especially the first morning but they do set up a queue outside to keep things bearable inside. If you want I could let you know when the date is officially set. 

*Jenskar*: If you're still thinking about getting those OTK boots,  I have the black ones on LVR so I can share some experiences. I do think it's a different leather and a different shape, but mine are very stretchy so you really don't need the thighs of a model to wear them. In fact, I love playing around with them and wearing them at different heights. The stretch leather also makes them easy to put on and take off, unlike for instance the very stiff bandage boots from a few years back which I tried on at Browns once... It took two people to take off those boots, even though they were the perfect size! 

I do have a question for all the ladies who got the dark dust jacket with wings in the secret NAP sale: which code is that leather?


----------



## marina230

lulu1982 said:


> uh oh....Im starting to think this may be fake..... Look at the zipper...it does not have any RO indicated on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 My zipper looks the same. I am glad I was able to help you after all. Did you get from the same seller as we did from Italy or got from Germany?
Enjoy and more RO will come your way!!!!


----------



## marina230

Suzie said:


> How funny. I just hope mine fits!!!


 Also, after few times wearing my jacket it did stretch because leather is very thin. I could do 42 if I knew this before. But, when I tried first time it was very tight.


----------



## debi.n

Great to see everyone's purchases!!  And sounds like you guys are getting good deals, well done!

I wore my new black jacket from LVR for the first time on Saturday and I just love it, the leather is perfect and I'm glad I got the 38 and actually prefer it to my 40 DNA dust in terms of fit.  I like that it's more snug and fitted.

And I managed to snag a Lilies top from the Outnet, one of the twisted shoulder styles in black, for £75!  I love that top, I have it now in black, pale blue and a dark greyish purple colour.

I'm thinking about spring purchases and think I'm going to get one of the twist front sleeveless tops in white and the jersey skirt with a split in grey for the summer.  Nothing super exciting, I've got these styles already but I love them and think I need more!


----------



## chloe speaks

Lae said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments on my pictures btw! It's good to see most of you found your dream jacket by now.
> 
> *Kirali*: The ADM sample sale in Antwerp will most likely start on April 18 and last for 4 or 5 days. If not then, it'll be the week after that, so April 25. It does get busy, especially the first morning but they do set up a queue outside to keep things bearable inside. If you want I could let you know when the date is officially set.
> 
> *Jenskar*: If you're still thinking about getting those OTK boots,  I have the black ones on LVR so I can share some experiences. I do think it's a different leather and a different shape, but mine are very stretchy so you really don't need the thighs of a model to wear them. In fact, I love playing around with them and wearing them at different heights. The stretch leather also makes them easy to put on and take off, unlike for instance the very stiff bandage boots from a few years back which I tried on at Browns once... It took two people to take off those boots, even though they were the perfect size!
> 
> I do have a question for all the ladies who got the dark dust jacket with wings in the secret NAP sale: which code is that leather?



*Lae*, re: Jenskar's question-i might be off, but i think the ones she's talking about are the 'Brancusi' type boot, which did not look to be too stretchy to me.

RE: NAP dust jacket w/ wings. mine says 'LC'


----------



## marina230

debi.n said:


> Great to see everyone's purchases!! And sounds like you guys are getting good deals, well done!
> 
> I wore my new black jacket from LVR for the first time on Saturday and I just love it, the leather is perfect and I'm glad I got the 38 and actually prefer it to my 40 DNA dust in terms of fit. I like that it's more snug and fitted.
> 
> And I managed to snag a Lilies top from the Outnet, one of the twisted shoulder styles in black, for £75! I love that top, I have it now in black, pale blue and a dark greyish purple colour.
> 
> I'm thinking about spring purchases and think I'm going to get one of the twist front sleeveless tops in white and the jersey skirt with a split in grey for the summer. Nothing super exciting, I've got these styles already but I love them and think I need more!


 Picture please!!! I know so little about RO, but actually some of your pictures did help me to discover RO world. So, post any pictures from any sites to help me:help:


----------



## mundodabolsa

I finally tried one of the spring drawstring "blousons" that I've been pining for. it was much more jacket/blazer-like than blouson-like though, it's a pretty thick and structured fabric. it's also much shorter cut than I expected. it's nice but since I don't have a model's body I think I'm going to wait until I try on one of the drawstring jackets to see which I prefer.  I think the actual jacket might have a more flattering cut for me. 

I also don't really want to spend 2k on this top but am uneasy about waiting to try my luck during sale time...


----------



## Suzie

marina230 said:


> Also, after few times wearing my jacket it did stretch because leather is very thin. I could do 42 if I knew this before. But, when I tried first time it was very tight.


 
Thanks for that, I actually have a black 42 but I bought it pre-owned so it was probably broken in. I will let you know how it is when it arrives.


----------



## chloe speaks

chloe speaks said:


> *Lae*, re: Jenskar's question-i might be off, but i think the ones she's talking about are the '*Brancusi*' type boot, which did not look to be too stretchy to me.
> 
> RE: NAP dust jacket w/ wings. mine says 'LC'



sorry, i meant the *Ruhlmann *style


----------



## Suzie

marina230 said:


> Also, after few times wearing my jacket it did stretch because leather is very thin. I could do 42 if I knew this before. But, when I tried first time it was very tight.



If you don't mind me asking what US size are you?


----------



## Kirali

Lae said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments on my pictures btw! It's good to see most of you found your dream jacket by now.
> 
> *Kirali*: The ADM sample sale in Antwerp will most likely start on April 18 and last for 4 or 5 days. If not then, it'll be the week after that, so April 25. It does get busy, especially the first morning but they do set up a queue outside to keep things bearable inside. If you want I could let you know when the date is officially set.



That would be awesome Lae.Dries and An and Filip are also doing stock sales, I guess I'll be broke afterwards
I have to see if I get the day off to drive over there. I heard they only take cash? And do I have to polish up my dutch? I took classes in school but I am pretty rusty at the moment.


----------



## marina230

Suzie said:


> If you don't mind me asking what US size are you?


Not at all. I am 5 10, 36D, jeans 28, HL dresses always M, I did try Allsaint leather jacket in 12 and it was perfect, my Moschino leather jacket size 8. Again, by living in FL most of my stuff is light and stretch.
On top I am 6-8 US, skirts 6.


----------



## Suzie

marina230 said:


> Not at all. I am 5 10, 36D, jeans 28, HL dresses always M, I did try Allsaint leather jacket in 12 and it was perfect, my Moschino leather jacket size 8. Again, by living in FL most of my stuff is light and stretch.
> On top I am 6-8 US, skirts 6.


 
Thank you for your reply, going by your sizing I think that I should be OK with the size 42.


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:


> I finally tried one of the spring drawstring "blousons" that I've been pining for. it was much more jacket/blazer-like than blouson-like though, it's a pretty thick and structured fabric. it's also much shorter cut than I expected. it's nice but since I don't have a model's body I think I'm going to wait until I try on one of the drawstring jackets to see which I prefer. I think the actual jacket might have a more flattering cut for me.
> 
> I also don't really want to spend 2k on this top but am uneasy about waiting to try my luck during sale time...


 
That's a shame, it sucks when you are really looking forward to something and then try it on and it's not what you expected. And that is a lot of money for something you're not sure about. When does the jacket come out? It would be good to be able to compare the two so you can be sure about your decision.


----------



## Lae

Kirali said:


> That would be awesome Lae.Dries and An and Filip are also doing stock sales, I guess I'll be broke afterwards
> I have to see if I get the day off to drive over there. I heard they only take cash? And do I have to polish up my dutch? I took classes in school but I am pretty rusty at the moment.



I'll pm you when I have the details, but it might be a few more weeks. My sister always gets us the info and she's in Australia right now. 
Most of the sales do indeed coincide, in fact Ann usually shares a space with Haider. And you are well informed about the cash only policy as well. 
In Ann's case there are always some ridiculously cheap items, but they tend to be gone two hours in. They have recent and older collections and of course the recent ones are more expensive. Btw some sales like these switch up the seasons, i.e. sell F/W leftovers now but these should all be S/S collections.
Don't worry about the language - English will be fine.

And to everyone else: sorry for the OT post!


----------



## debi.n

marina230 said:


> Picture please!!! I know so little about RO, but actually some of your pictures did help me to discover RO world. So, post any pictures from any sites to help me:help:


 
Sure no problem! This is the top and skirt. But it seems I snoozed and lost on the skirt, it's now sold out..... maybe I can find it somewhere else. Realistically though I don't need it, I have the same one in brown.  I just love the grey colour.

These two styles have been around for a while, the brown skirt I have was one of the first Lilies things I bought several years ago, and I remember also trying this top on at the same time as that. Though I didn't buy the top before now because it used to be shorter, but now it is a longer length which I prefer. I got a grey one in the sale a couple months ago and really like it.

PS I will post more pics of my clothes as I wear them from now on, it's a bit difficult in the winter as there is no light so there isn't much point taking a pic of a black top, you can't see anything!!


----------



## meowmeow

GOT MY JACKET EARLIER TODAY!!!  Had to pay hefty duty / taxes though , but was expected I guess... anyway, here is my jacket in Dust in size 46!  Not the best modelling pictures as I took them quickly.  Plus the jacket is kind of wrinkle from the packaging.....

Does it look too big on me??  The sleeves are kind of long, is that normal?  I think a size 44 would fit me better in the body, but this size fits my shoulder perfectly. Plus, they didn't have a 44 so had to take the next size up!  I can definitely layer with this jacket though, which is a good thing considering we have a long winter here in Canada.

Comments are welcome!


----------



## lulu1982

Do all Rick Owens Jackets have RY on the inside of the zippers? what if a jacket doesn't have it? Is it a fake? xx


----------



## lulu1982

You look amazing!!! Luv the coat!! I just got the same style in black and took a 48 cause I plan on wearing sweaters underneath



meowmeow said:


> GOT MY JACKET EARLIER TODAY!!!  Had to pay hefty duty / taxes though , but was expected I guess... anyway, here is my jacket in Dust in size 46!  Not the best modelling pictures as I took them quickly.  Plus the jacket is kind of wrinkle from the packaging.....
> 
> Does it look too big on me??  The sleeves are kind of long, is that normal?  I think a size 44 would fit me better in the body, but this size fits my shoulder perfectly. Plus, they didn't have a 44 so had to take the next size up!  I can definitely layer with this jacket though, which is a good thing considering we have a long winter here in Canada.
> 
> Comments are welcome!


----------



## Lae

lulu1982 said:


> Do all Rick Owens Jackets have RY on the inside of the zippers? what if a jacket doesn't have it? Is it a fake? xx



I've seen one from LVR which did have the Raccagni, but not the RY. I find it highly unlikely that LVR would sell fakes, so the only conclusion I can come to is that both versions exist.


----------



## lulu1982

Lae said:


> I've seen one from LVR which did have the Raccagni, but not the RY. I find it highly unlikely that LVR would sell fakes, so the only conclusion I can come to is that both versions exist.



Thanks Lae! Started to get worried I got a fake...although everything about the jacket appears real to me. Has anyone seen a fake jacket with the Rick Owens signature stitched in?


----------



## Lae

chloe speaks said:


> sorry, i meant the *Ruhlmann *style



I could be wrong of course, but based on the pic on the NAP blog below doesn't it look like more flexible leather than that of the shorter Ruhlmann boots?

http://fashionfix.net-a-porter.com/newsflash/thigh-times-2


----------



## mundodabolsa

debi.n said:


> *That's a shame, it sucks when you are really looking forward to something and then try it on and it's not what you expected.* And that is a lot of money for something you're not sure about. When does the jacket come out? It would be good to be able to compare the two so you can be sure about your decision.



I'm not too disappointed, it's better for my wallet to lust less 

I could probably find the jacket in stores already if I go searching a bit, I tend to only go to barneys because I'm lazy and I can get there quickly from home.  I mean, I live in manhattan and own 8 or so ro pieces and have never been to the actual boutique here... lazy I tell ya!


----------



## Suzie

meowmeow said:


> GOT MY JACKET EARLIER TODAY!!! Had to pay hefty duty / taxes though , but was expected I guess... anyway, here is my jacket in Dust in size 46! Not the best modelling pictures as I took them quickly. Plus the jacket is kind of wrinkle from the packaging.....
> 
> Does it look too big on me?? The sleeves are kind of long, is that normal? I think a size 44 would fit me better in the body, but this size fits my shoulder perfectly. Plus, they didn't have a 44 so had to take the next size up! I can definitely layer with this jacket though, which is a good thing considering we have a long winter here in Canada.
> 
> Comments are welcome!


 
It is gorgeous, the sleeves look a little long but if you are going to wear layers underneath it would work. Sorry, you get slugged with customs. Here in Oz we only pay if something is over $1000.

I just hope it doesn't stretch too much for you, the 44 would have been just right. I love the colour and can't wait to get mine!


----------



## jenskar

mundodabolsa said:


> I finally tried one of the spring drawstring "blousons" that I've been pining for. it was much more jacket/blazer-like than blouson-like though, it's a pretty thick and structured fabric. it's also much shorter cut than I expected. it's nice but since I don't have a model's body I think I'm going to wait until I try on one of the drawstring jackets to see which I prefer.  I think the actual jacket might have a more flattering cut for me.
> 
> I also don't really want to spend 2k on this top but am uneasy about waiting to try my luck during sale time...



mmmmm -- I am going into NYC tomorrow and was thinking about the blouson -- I'll be downtown for brunch so was thinking to do the boutique (I do remember when I lived in town (Village) I rarely went above 14th St but the boutique has a wonderful range of things !!

Can also understand the unease -- I was a nutter and waited too long for the leather and mohair sweater/jacket last year, worrying about the customs fees from UK NAP and then it was gone.  Now I do google searches and lust over it -- not a good feeling!  I am thrilled I bought the georgette sleeveless top on sale though as though seem to have brought that back at full price again this year ...

On another front -- saw Jane's Addiction this week and Perry Farrell was in head to toe Rick Owens looking rather amazing even if he is a misogynist jerk.  My husband was very jealous (if you want to have fun, have a spouse who is as much of a clothes horse as you are)!


----------



## jenskar

chloe speaks said:


> sorry, i meant the *Ruhlmann *style




Lae -- thanks but I think Chloe is right -- they were pretty structured anyway -- I need spring/summer clothes so I passed them up   Thanks for the thought!!


----------



## marina230

meowmeow said:


> GOT MY JACKET EARLIER TODAY!!!  Had to pay hefty duty / taxes though , but was expected I guess... anyway, here is my jacket in Dust in size 46!  Not the best modelling pictures as I took them quickly.  Plus the jacket is kind of wrinkle from the packaging.....
> 
> Does it look too big on me??  The sleeves are kind of long, is that normal?  I think a size 44 would fit me better in the body, but this size fits my shoulder perfectly. Plus, they didn't have a 44 so had to take the next size up!  I can definitely layer with this jacket though, which is a good thing considering we have a long winter here in Canada.
> 
> Comments are welcome!



You look gorgeous!!!! My sleeves are long as well even I am 5'10 and the same fit as my jacket. Perfect in shoulder, chest area, but kind of loose in waist. Again, you will able to layer.
Great choice, great color. I like this color much better than black. Enjoy!!!


----------



## jenskar

Also re: sleeves -- my newest long biker (what Barney's is calling a high neck, medium length) has exceedingly long sleeves -- I just fold the last bit under.  seems to work fine.

What do you all think of these shorts on LVR?  http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I


----------



## mundodabolsa

jenskar said:


> mmmmm -- I am going into NYC tomorrow and was thinking about the blouson -- I'll be downtown for brunch so was thinking to do the boutique (I do remember when I lived in town (Village) I rarely went above 14th St but the boutique has a wonderful range of things !!



oh good, you can report back to me if it's worth the trip down there... it is going to be warm all next week after all...


----------



## chloe speaks

Lae said:


> I could be wrong of course, but based on the pic on the NAP blog below doesn't it look like more flexible leather than that of the shorter Ruhlmann boots?
> 
> http://fashionfix.net-a-porter.com/newsflash/thigh-times-2



^^^that one does because it's got squishy suede in the middle portion, but look at the pics just on the link for the ones jenskar posted - that middle section looks sooo tough! like cowhide.







anyways, i like the suedish ones you posted! i'm a huge fan of the RO thigh high suede boots but i can't see myself wearing them often enough to justify purchasing!


----------



## chloe speaks

jenskar said:


> Also re: sleeves -- my newest long biker (what Barney's is calling a high neck, medium length) has exceedingly long sleeves -- I just fold the last bit under.  seems to work fine.
> 
> What do you all think of these shorts on LVR?  http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=L5F5&des=250&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I



It's really infuriating why these jackets don't each have a CLEAR NAME or what they are MADE of!

this one ^^^ (medium length) sounded interesting to me and i when i visited the website, and I'm confused all over again. (can you give a link of the one in question?)

not to keep  but why is this less costly than the Classic Jacket on the barney's website? And why is it just called Leather/wool instead of saying something clear like Washed Calf Leather or something


----------



## jenskar

chloe speaks said:


> It's really infuriating why these jackets don't each have a CLEAR NAME or what they are MADE of!
> 
> this one ^^^ (medium length) sounded interesting to me and i when i visited the website, and I'm confused all over again. (can you give a link of the one in question?)
> 
> not to keep  but why is this less costly than the Classic Jacket on the barney's website? And why is it just called Leather/wool instead of saying something clear like Washed Calf Leather or something



Barney's is calling it High Neck Coat -- http://www.barneys.com/High-Neck-Coat/501382074,default,pd.html  on the site it is in Dust Grey

Mine -- which came from LVR on sale in December, was available in black and grey -- I got the black and I paid under $1000 on sale  The leather on my black one is exactly like cheap mommy's jacket -- lamb leather, on the thinner side, lined LC which is the flannel-like material.  The only reason I could figure out why they sold off the coat so cheaply is that the lining feels strangely stitched and the front of the coat hangs a bit funny.  It is also very narrow in the hips -- I'm maybe a size 8 or 10, but even with the 44 it is a bit narrow.  I was afraid the 42 would be too tight in the shoulders -- but I probably could have gone with a 42.  Anyway -- it's a great layering piece and I just don't zip it up, and will probably have my tailor play around with the way the lining is attached over the summer.
The grey looks like it might be a stiffer leather but that could just be the photos.
I think it's the retailers who are calling the coats different things.  RO has model numbers which are probably a clearer indication of what you're getting, don't you think?

ok -- time to get some sleep -- I have to work very quickly tomorrow morning to snag some Radiohead tickets and then ... off to shop


----------



## mazzapan

OK better late then never. You can see how happy I am about having my photo taken! I hate it. This is the contrast, sleeve or velo jacket from NAP that everyone rejected. LOL. I love the texture and matte look of the leather.


----------



## lulu1982

you look amazing!! what size is the jacket?



mazzapan said:


> OK better late then never. You can see how happy I am about having my photo taken! I hate it. This is the contrast, sleeve or velo jacket from NAP that everyone rejected. LOL. I love the texture and matte look of the leather.


----------



## chloe speaks

mazzapan said:


> OK better late then never. You can see how happy I am about having my photo taken! I hate it. This is the contrast, sleeve or velo jacket from NAP that everyone rejected. LOL. I love the texture and matte look of the leather.



I don't mind it at all. Doesn't the matte give it a more substantial feel? that jacket looks great on you (though you don't look happy about it ). is it over a RO dress?


----------



## flower71

meowmeow said:


> GOT MY JACKET EARLIER TODAY!!!  Had to pay hefty duty / taxes though , but was expected I guess... anyway, here is my jacket in Dust in size 46!  Not the best modelling pictures as I took them quickly.  Plus the jacket is kind of wrinkle from the packaging.....
> 
> Does it look too big on me??  The sleeves are kind of long, is that normal?  I think a size 44 would fit me better in the body, but this size fits my shoulder perfectly. Plus, they didn't have a 44 so had to take the next size up!  I can definitely layer with this jacket though, which is a good thing considering we have a long winter here in Canada.
> 
> Comments are welcome!


I really love that  look on you, the sleeves are a bit long (on mine as well) and as you said, you can do some serious layering considering that your winters are long. Congrats!


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:
			
		

> OK better late then never. You can see how happy I am about having my photo taken! I hate it. This is the contrast, sleeve or velo jacket from NAP that everyone rejected. LOL. I love the texture and matte look of the leather.



It looks great! I was also wondering if that's a Lilies dress underneath? It looks like one I have.


----------



## marina230

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> thanks so much!!  can't wait to see your pics when you get it
> 
> i just wish the seller had smaller sizes left...i need a 40



They just listed one size 40. You may get lucky and will able to get this beauty.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mazzapan said:


> OK better late then never. You can see how happy I am about having my photo taken! I hate it. This is the contrast, sleeve or velo jacket from NAP that everyone rejected. LOL. I love the texture and matte look of the leather.



LOVEEEEE your outfit! those are cool shoes too, are they also RO? and don't worry, when I take pix I seriously look infuriated haha!!!

Ooohh and will you look at all those magazines!!! I had my magazines stashed up like that too back at my parents home


----------



## mazzapan

Thanks girls, I do look cross don't I? Ha ha. I never know what to do when being photographed. My man keep saying 'smile!' and I'm like 'Nooo, just take the pic!' The dress is Rick Owens (not Lillies) from a couple of years ago. I have had great wear from it. The shoes are Camilla Skovgaard from years ago too. The jacket is size 44 and I am US6-8 or AU 12. The sleeves are way long and tight so there is no way I could have done a 42 I think. 
Now I want this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192504
Oh dear.


----------



## tonkamama

mazzapan said:


> OK better late then never. You can see how happy I am about having my photo taken! I hate it. This is the contrast, sleeve or velo jacket from NAP that everyone rejected. LOL. I love the texture and matte look of the leather.


*mazzapan ~* you look amazing!!  Love everything you wearing!!


----------



## jenskar

mazzapan said:


> Thanks girls, I do look cross don't I? Ha ha. I never know what to do when being photographed. My man keep saying 'smile!' and I'm like 'Nooo, just take the pic!' The dress is Rick Owens (not Lillies) from a couple of years ago. I have had great wear from it. The shoes are Camilla Skovgaard from years ago too. The jacket is size 44 and I am US6-8 or AU 12. The sleeves are way long and tight so there is no way I could have done a 42 I think.
> Now I want this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192504
> Oh dear.



That is a great dress!  I had to get a 44 -- I've tried smaller jackets but I've always had decent shoulders, even when I only weighed 105 -- (which I don't now) -- and I get the "stricken" look of picture taking.  My husband teases me that I wait to do a "stink eye" look until he hits the shutter.  

I tuck my sleeves under --- might get them altered over the summer.

So -- I did not get downtown to the NYC boutique after all -- something came up and I didn't have as much time as I thought I would ...


----------



## fromparis

This thread is so great...I feel I need a RO jacket now ...

I would like a classic iconic black RO style, in matte leather...
I've made some research and found those 4...any advice ?
Which one should I get ?

1) LVR / Blistered Biker Nappa Leather / 1485&#8364;
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I

2) LVR / Washed Leather Biker Jacket / 1458&#8364;
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I

3) LVR / Biker Velo Leather / 1863&#8364; 
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I

4) NAP / Contrast-sleeve leather biker jacket / 1860 &#8364; (same as LVR n°2 @ 1863&#8364; ???)
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-ltyW6iYeRdIjQ.sHRjzF4w


----------



## cheapmommy

fromparis said:


> This thread is so great...I feel I need a RO jacket now ...
> 
> I would like a classic iconic black RO style, in matte leather...
> I've made some research and found those 4...any advice ?
> Which one should I get ?
> 
> 1) LVR / Blistered Biker Nappa Leather / 1485
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=ACG2&des=250&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> 2) LVR / Washed Leather Biker Jacket / 1458
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=ACG1&des=250&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> 
> 3) LVR / Biker Velo Leather / 1863
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=ACG20&des=250&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> 4) NAP / Contrast-sleeve leather biker jacket / 1860  (same as LVR n°2 @ 1863 ???)
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-ltyW6iYeRdIjQ.sHRjzF4w



How about considering this one if you like the matte leather?  The price seems to be better and I think it is the same jacket as #3.  It is listed as being made from calfskin.
http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/8964


----------



## cheapmommy

mazzapan said:


> OK better late then never. You can see how happy I am about having my photo taken! I hate it. This is the contrast, sleeve or velo jacket from NAP that everyone rejected. LOL. I love the texture and matte look of the leather.



You look awesome!  Glad you like the jacket!!


----------



## aistepaiste29

Hello ladies Rick Owens biker jackets owners!Im pleased and honored to enter Purseforum.Nice to meet you all.Im great Rick Owens jackets lover but till now i owned only one of his jackets but now im lusting for his black blister jacket or classic black leather biker one with brown lining.Maybe some of you got bored of your jackets i would happy to purchase a jacket from you in size 42 or 44.My email is ciaoragazzi@hotmail.co.uk so please if you got a jacket for me get in touch!Thank you.Aiste


----------



## Suzie

aistepaiste29 said:


> Hello ladies Rick Owens biker jackets owners!Im pleased and honored to enter Purseforum.Nice to meet you all.Im great Rick Owens jackets lover but till now i owned only one of his jackets but now im lusting for his black blister jacket or classic black leather biker one with brown lining.Maybe some of you got bored of your jackets i would happy to purchase a jacket from you in size 42 or 44.My email is ciaoragazzi@hotmail.co.uk so please if you got a jacket for me get in touch!Thank you.Aiste



Hi, welcome to the forum, you are not allowed to buy or sell here though.


----------



## Suzie

My metallic jacket arrived today and I love it, it is a size 42. The shoulders are fine but I cannot zip the jacket up but as I live in Sydney, Oz that is not a problem as I don't think that I have ever zipped up my black one. 
The colour is great and I will be happy for Winter to come to wear this fab jacket.


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> Thanks girls, I do look cross don't I? Ha ha. I never know what to do when being photographed. My man keep saying 'smile!' and I'm like 'Nooo, just take the pic!' The dress is Rick Owens (not Lillies) from a couple of years ago. I have had great wear from it. The shoes are Camilla Skovgaard from years ago too. The jacket is size 44 and I am US6-8 or AU 12. The sleeves are way long and tight so there is no way I could have done a 42 I think.
> Now I want this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192504
> Oh dear.


 
I had a look at my dress and I was wrong, it is just RO as well and not Lilies, so I think it is the same one.  It is a great dress.


----------



## debi.n

fromparis said:


> This thread is so great...I feel I need a RO jacket now ...
> 
> I would like a classic iconic black RO style, in matte leather...
> I've made some research and found those 4...any advice ?
> Which one should I get ?
> 
> 1) LVR / Blistered Biker Nappa Leather / 1485
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> 2) LVR / Washed Leather Biker Jacket / 1458
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDk=&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> 
> 3) LVR / Biker Velo Leather / 1863
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAwOQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> 4) NAP / Contrast-sleeve leather biker jacket / 1860  (same as LVR n°2 @ 1863 ???)
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-ltyW6iYeRdIjQ.sHRjzF4w


 
Hi there.  I've seen all of these jackets and have just bought number 2.  Numbers 3 and 4 are the same.  Number 2 is from FW11 and the leather is lovely, there is a bit of weight to it but it's not too heavy.  It looks like normal leather and is a bit shiny, but not nearly as shiny as what it looks on the website.  3 and 4 are from SS12 and this leather is thinner and matte.  For me I preferred the look and feel of number 2 and am really pleased with it.  I also felt 3 and 4 weren't a true black and are slightly on the faded side of black if you know what I mean.  Number 1 is totally different to the rest, it is sort of a sueded blistered finish and is softer and far slouchier, so it really depends what look you prefer.  Hope this helps!


----------



## debi.n

Suzie said:


> My metallic jacket arrived today and I love it, it is a size 42. The shoulders are fine but I cannot zip the jacket up but as I live in Sydney, Oz that is not a problem as I don't think that I have ever zipped up my black one.
> The colour is great and I will be happy for Winter to come to wear this fab jacket.


 
Congrats!  They do stretch a fair bit as well over time.


----------



## fromparis

Thank you Cheapmommy for the link : I didn't know this online store.


Thank you so much Debi for sharing your experience.
I dont't think I could buy the blistered jacket unseen now since the leather seems to be very special...
I'm going to follow your advice and buy the N°2 if I can find it : seems to be out of stock at LVR in black  ! I


----------



## Lae

From what I've read here on the thread I might be the only one who's into DRKSHDW, but just a quick heads up anyway: there's a sale on MYHABIT at 12pm EST.


----------



## cheapmommy

fromparis said:


> Thank you Cheapmommy for the link : I didn't know this online store.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Debi for sharing your experience.
> I dont't think I could buy the blistered jacket unseen now since the leather seems to be very special...
> I'm going to follow your advice and buy the N°2 if I can find it : seems to be out of stock at LVR in black  ! I



I bought jacket #2 also.  I wanted the lambskin leather that is smoother in finish than the blistered jacket.  I'm sorry that it is all sold out in black.  It was leftovers from last season.  Maybe wait for the new fall/winter jackets to come out?  I'll keep my eye out for it and let you know if I see it.


----------



## debi.n

fromparis said:


> Thank you Cheapmommy for the link : I didn't know this online store.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Debi for sharing your experience.
> I dont't think I could buy the blistered jacket unseen now since the leather seems to be very special...
> I'm going to follow your advice and buy the N°2 if I can find it : seems to be out of stock at LVR in black  ! I


 
No problem.  I just noticed they were sold out in every size but 38, sorry about that!  Though if you normally wear a 40 then a 38 could fit, that's what happened with me.  Since those are FW11 they won't be getting any more in.  You could try ordering the other one, 3 and 4, and maybe you will like that one.


----------



## fromparis

I'm 36 in French size and 40 in Italian size.
Sometimes ITA38 if the cut is forgiving or the fabric can stretch...
I ask LVR about a 40 (maybe someone returned one)...


----------



## Kirali

fromparis said:


> I'm 36 in French size and 40 in Italian size.
> Sometimes ITA38 if the cut is forgiving or the fabric can stretch...
> I ask LVR about a 40 (maybe someone returned one)...



Why not just pay a visit to the Palais Royal Boutique? You could try the various types on there and they can also order stuff that's out of stock there.


----------



## fromparis

It's not easy with my work and I doubt they can order FW11...
but seems to be the safest option  since LVR is out of stock
Le Bon Marché and Printemps also have RO...maybe I could try also  !


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> From what I've read here on the thread I might be the only one who's into DRKSHDW, but just a quick heads up anyway: there's a sale on MYHABIT at 12pm EST.


 
Funny you mention this, I was going to ask if anyone was into DRKSHDW.  I don't own any but like it, would love to see/hear what you've got.  It's the kind of stuff that needs to be tried on to see what it's really like, and I've never actually seen it in person anywhere.


----------



## debi.n

fromparis said:


> I'm 36 in French size and 40 in Italian size.
> Sometimes ITA38 if the cut is forgiving or the fabric can stretch...
> I ask LVR about a 40 (maybe someone returned one)...


 
I think a 38 will fit you then, my two other RO jackets are 40 and the 38 in this jacket fits me. It is more snug and fitted but doesn't look tight, and they do stretch out. You could order it from LVR to see, they have free shipping and free returns, so you don't lose anything.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lae said:


> From what I've read here on the thread I might be the only one who's into DRKSHDW, but just a quick heads up anyway: there's a sale on MYHABIT at 12pm EST.



it was a total bust for me, it was like the website refused to work with my laptop or browser or something, all I kept getting were errors when I added things to my cart... sigh, oh well.  thank you though!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lae said:


> From what I've read here on the thread I might be the only one who's into DRKSHDW, but just a quick heads up anyway: there's a sale on MYHABIT at 12pm EST.



I take it back, I take it back, with determination I managed to get two things!!

what's the sizing like though? I kind of just took what they had and hoped for the best... got a top in an xs that would probably be better in a s and a dress/tunic in a medium that would probably be better in a s or xs... I'm usually a 40 in the jackets.  we'll see... if not I spend enough money on amazon.com to use the gift certificate I get for returning stuff pretty soon anyhow.


----------



## Lae

debi.n said:


> Funny you mention this, I was going to ask if anyone was into DRKSHDW.  I don't own any but like it, would love to see/hear what you've got.  It's the kind of stuff that needs to be tried on to see what it's really like, and I've never actually seen it in person anywhere.



What I like about DRKSHDW is that you can often get the same cut as a main line item but in a different fabric for a far more budget-friendly price. Also, many items are more university appropriate... I might be the old one roaming around here but no one needs to know that . I have a couple of pairs of jeans, a denim jacket with leather sleeves, a wrap/hoodie (bought at Palais Royal - only thing I could stretch my budget for at that time ), a skirt, two tunics/dresses... that sort of stuff. The tops are often too basic, which is why I was disappointed by today's myhabit sale. Everything I liked I already have, or it was too similar to something I already have. 



mundodabolsa said:


> I take it back, I take it back, with determination I managed to get two things!!
> what's the sizing like though? I kind of just took what they had and hoped for the best... got a top in an xs that would probably be better in a s and a dress/tunic in a medium that would probably be better in a s or xs... I'm usually a 40 in the jackets.  we'll see... if not I spend enough money on amazon.com to use the gift certificate I get for returning stuff pretty soon anyhow.



Good for you! Tops/sweaters/tunics tend to run quite big, while denim runs tts (it's not stretch!). However, as with some main line things the differences between sizes are not always very obvious. My stuff varies from S to L. 
Do post pics of what you got, I'm curious . I'll post some of mine as well.


----------



## marina230

Suzie said:


> My metallic jacket arrived today and I love it, it is a size 42. The shoulders are fine but I cannot zip the jacket up but as I live in Sydney, Oz that is not a problem as I don't think that I have ever zipped up my black one.
> The colour is great and I will be happy for Winter to come to wear this fab jacket.



It will stretch for sure. I did wear the same jacket only 2 times and now it is a little bit big on me (for sure there is no any  weight lost for me).


----------



## aistepaiste29

Hi thank you for welcoming meOh i dont, thats a shame, but anyways, if somebody got rick owens biker to sell i would buy one


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lae said:


> Good for you! Tops/sweaters/tunics tend to run quite big, while denim runs tts (it's not stretch!). However, as with some main line things the differences between sizes are not always very obvious. My stuff varies from S to L.
> Do post pics of what you got, I'm curious . I'll post some of mine as well.



thanks, that's good to know, I'm sure the xs top will fit fine through the length and body but may be tight in the arms.  but like you said, I figured it was similar to the mainline in the sense that the arm size doesn't change radically from size to size.  which is why I just went ahead and got the medium for the other piece too, if it's loose it's ok, I like the baggy/drappy look and I can hem it a bit if needed.


----------



## Lae

As promised... 
First pic: simple black jeans, but they were very cheap and it's not always easy for me to find jeans this long! It was actually kind of a coincidence that these are RO.
Second pic: ordered both the jeggings and the top during the Summer sales, but alas the top got canceled... yet I got my hands on it a few weeks ago (on my birthday nonetheless haha). I've been in love with the shoes for over a year and even during the sales I could not justify spending so much on shoes I can never wear... it broke my heart to say no every time I saw them somewhere. Then also a few weeks ago I got a fantastic deal on them on ebay . So pretty and unusually girly for both RO and myself. 
Third pic: jacket with leather sleeves.
Fourth pic: the wrap from Palais Royal, although mine is in dark shadow from back when that still meant grey. 
Fifth pic: again incredibly long and unusual jeans -> my cup of tea. 
Sixth pic: these were my first DRKSHDW purchase, awesome wash and amazing length.
Seventh pic: skirt.

Then there's a very long pearl dress kind of shaped like the top in the second pic, but I can't find a link for that one.


----------



## meowmeow

Suzie said:
			
		

> My metallic jacket arrived today and I love it, it is a size 42. The shoulders are fine but I cannot zip the jacket up but as I live in Sydney, Oz that is not a problem as I don't think that I have ever zipped up my black one.
> The colour is great and I will be happy for Winter to come to wear this fab jacket.



Congrats!   Was yours kind of wrinkled?  Mine is especially inside the collar.  Any way to "straighten" it?


----------



## mazzapan

Lae said:


> From what I've read here on the thread I might be the only one who's into DRKSHDW, but just a quick heads up anyway: there's a sale on MYHABIT at 12pm EST.


I love it and have a couple of pieces. That sale did my head in because they don't ship the DRKSHDW internationally! So annoying.


----------



## mazzapan

Lae said:


> As promised...
> First pic: simple black jeans, but they were very cheap and it's not always easy for me to find jeans this long! It was actually kind of a coincidence that these are RO.
> Second pic: ordered both the jeggings and the top during the Summer sales, but alas the top got canceled... yet I got my hands on it a few weeks ago (on my birthday nonetheless haha). I've been in love with the shoes for over a year and even during the sales I could not justify spending so much on shoes I can never wear... it broke my heart to say no every time I saw them somewhere. Then also a few weeks ago I got a fantastic deal on them on ebay . So pretty and unusually girly for both RO and myself.
> Third pic: jacket with leather sleeves.
> Fourth pic: the wrap from Palais Royal, although mine is in dark shadow from back when that still meant grey.
> Fifth pic: again incredibly long and unusual jeans -> my cup of tea.
> Sixth pic: these were my first DRKSHDW purchase, awesome wash and amazing length.
> Seventh pic: skirt.
> 
> Then there's a very long pearl dress kind of shaped like the top in the second pic, but I can't find a link for that one.



I have that top in back but I am short and can wear it as a dress! I put a slip underneath as it is pretty transparent. I wore it out a couple of weeks ago to a Meshuggah concert!


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> I had a look at my dress and I was wrong, it is just RO as well and not Lilies, so I think it is the same one.  It is a great dress.


Yes it is, I have worn it heaps. It took me ages to work out how the neck went when I first got it lol. How dumb!


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> Yes it is, I have worn it heaps. It took me ages to work out how the neck went when I first got it lol. How dumb!



haha yeah me too!!  it's still a bit of a challenge putting it on now!  i also have the exact same style in a top, it's just the dress but shorter.


----------



## Suzie

meowmeow said:


> Congrats!  Was yours kind of wrinkled? Mine is especially inside the collar. Any way to "straighten" it?


 
Hi, not really wrinkled I don't think, I am sure it will flatten out with wear.


----------



## Lae

Another sales update for your ladies: there are still quite a lot of RO items left in the outnet clearance sale (UK site), mostly small sizes.


----------



## Lae

And just in on the US site: quite a few FW items, including two leather jackets in  many sizes.


----------



## debi.n

Lae said:


> As promised...
> First pic: simple black jeans, but they were very cheap and it's not always easy for me to find jeans this long! It was actually kind of a coincidence that these are RO.
> Second pic: ordered both the jeggings and the top during the Summer sales, but alas the top got canceled... yet I got my hands on it a few weeks ago (on my birthday nonetheless haha). I've been in love with the shoes for over a year and even during the sales I could not justify spending so much on shoes I can never wear... it broke my heart to say no every time I saw them somewhere. Then also a few weeks ago I got a fantastic deal on them on ebay . So pretty and unusually girly for both RO and myself.
> Third pic: jacket with leather sleeves.
> Fourth pic: the wrap from Palais Royal, although mine is in dark shadow from back when that still meant grey.
> Fifth pic: again incredibly long and unusual jeans -> my cup of tea.
> Sixth pic: these were my first DRKSHDW purchase, awesome wash and amazing length.
> Seventh pic: skirt.
> 
> Then there's a very long pearl dress kind of shaped like the top in the second pic, but I can't find a link for that one.


 
Cool stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## chloe speaks

Lae said:


> As promised...
> First pic: simple black jeans, but they were very cheap and it's not always easy for me to find jeans this long! It was actually kind of a coincidence that these are RO.
> Second pic: ordered both the jeggings and the top during the Summer sales, but alas the top got canceled... yet I got my hands on it a few weeks ago (on my birthday nonetheless haha). I've been in love with the shoes for over a year and even during the sales I could not justify spending so much on shoes I can never wear... it broke my heart to say no every time I saw them somewhere. Then also a few weeks ago I got a fantastic deal on them on ebay . So pretty and unusually girly for both RO and myself.
> *Third pic: jacket with leather sleeves.*
> Fourth pic: the wrap from Palais Royal, although mine is in dark shadow from back when that still meant grey.
> Fifth pic: again incredibly long and unusual jeans -> my cup of tea.
> Sixth pic: these were my first DRKSHDW purchase, awesome wash and amazing length.
> Seventh pic: skirt.
> 
> Then there's a very long pearl dress kind of shaped like the top in the second pic, but I can't find a link for that one.



Love them all! Is your third pic a DKSHDW exploder? how does the cotton part wear? it looks like it's crisp new but will get very soft/floppy over time.

Also, the skirt is really nice. I am currently working on a few DIY RO inspired skirts that will be seen in the DIY thread I just started . That may be a inspiration for a future one. It looks very wearable


----------



## pinknyanko

Lae said:


> As promised...
> First pic: simple black jeans, but they were very cheap and it's not always easy for me to find jeans this long! It was actually kind of a coincidence that these are RO.
> Second pic: ordered both the jeggings and the top during the Summer sales, but alas the top got canceled... yet I got my hands on it a few weeks ago (on my birthday nonetheless haha). I've been in love with the shoes for over a year and even during the sales I could not justify spending so much on shoes I can never wear... it broke my heart to say no every time I saw them somewhere. Then also a few weeks ago I got a fantastic deal on them on ebay . So pretty and unusually girly for both RO and myself.
> Third pic: jacket with leather sleeves.
> Fourth pic: the wrap from Palais Royal, although mine is in dark shadow from back when that still meant grey.
> Fifth pic: again incredibly long and unusual jeans -> my cup of tea.
> Sixth pic: these were my first DRKSHDW purchase, awesome wash and amazing length.
> Seventh pic: skirt.
> 
> Then there's a very long pearl dress kind of shaped like the top in the second pic, but I can't find a link for that one.



love love your items!!! I also have the wrap hoodie... mine is grey too 

I really like the zipper jeans and the dress you got... so nice


----------



## pinknyanko

Lae said:


> From what I've read here on the thread I might be the only one who's into DRKSHDW, but just a quick heads up anyway: there's a sale on MYHABIT at 12pm EST.



damn the knit sweater jacket w/ the scarf wrap is sold out 

edit: i see it only came in large... well thats good.. not my size haha


----------



## jenskar

pinknyanko said:


> damn the knit sweater jacket w/ the scarf wrap is sold out
> 
> edit: i see it only came in large... well thats good.. not my size haha


Thanks for the heads up -- I definitely needed a few tops !!  Talk about having to move fast -- two sold out while I was considering putting them into my cart!


----------



## jenskar

debi.n said:


> Funny you mention this, I was going to ask if anyone was into DRKSHDW.  I don't own any but like it, would love to see/hear what you've got.  It's the kind of stuff that needs to be tried on to see what it's really like, and I've never actually seen it in person anywhere.



One of my first pieces was the denim exploder jacket with leather sleeves -- I bought it on sale in the Nisantase (sp?) section of Istanbul.  I love the way it fits -- how the back goes up -- so much of his does a great job of elongating your torso and making your legs look longer at the same time.  

I also have a pair of the rather plain jeans -- not thrilled with them.  Bought them on Gilt after trying on in the boutique but -- maybe I'm just not a jeans gal anymore.  I love yours, Lae, with the zippers -- also like the tie front jacket you posted!

Have been drooling over the leather/mohair jacket/sweater on theoutnet -- that's the one I stalled too long on earlier in the year -- but this is the long one and I really wanted the short one.

However -- I looked at the men's side of Myhabit and I truly blew that one -- my husband would have loved a few more pairs of pants and they were all gone.  Maybe we need an email RO Sale alert email-tree, or a Facebook group, or something I check more often than here.  Rather like AA but in reverse, no?

It was 70 degrees here today -- for March unheard of for us.  Gorgeous!


----------



## debi.n

jenskar said:


> One of my first pieces was the denim exploder jacket with leather sleeves -- I bought it on sale in the Nisantase (sp?) section of Istanbul.  I love the way it fits -- how the back goes up -- so much of his does a great job of elongating your torso and making your legs look longer at the same time.
> 
> I also have a pair of the rather plain jeans -- not thrilled with them.  Bought them on Gilt after trying on in the boutique but -- maybe I'm just not a jeans gal anymore.  I love yours, Lae, with the zippers -- also like the tie front jacket you posted!
> 
> *Have been drooling over the leather/mohair jacket/sweater on theoutnet -- that's the one I stalled too long on earlier in the year -- but this is the long one and I really wanted the short one.*
> 
> However -- I looked at the men's side of Myhabit and I truly blew that one -- my husband would have loved a few more pairs of pants and they were all gone.  Maybe we need an email RO Sale alert email-tree, or a Facebook group, or something I check more often than here.  Rather like AA but in reverse, no?
> 
> It was 70 degrees here today -- for March unheard of for us.  Gorgeous!



Me too, I LOVE it.  But that would be way too long on my short self.  haha

The Outnet has pretty good stuff, it's the stuff that was just on sale on NAP about  month ago.  Usually it takes way longer for stuff to turn up on there.


----------



## chloe speaks

Thanks for the heads up Lae! I think we DO need a heads up page 

I have seen a few sales go on Gilt but sometimes it's a fire in here and other times days go by :tumbleweed:

Btw ladies, I always put myself on the wait list for the sold out pieces because they go really quickly bec they have a return policy and ppl often return as we know RO can be pretty tricky size-wise. I've been contacted for items weeks later.


----------



## mundodabolsa

chloe speaks said:


> Thanks for the heads up Lae! I think we DO need a heads up page
> 
> I have seen a few sales go on Gilt but sometimes it's a fire in here and other times days go by :tumbleweed:
> 
> Btw ladies, I always put myself on the wait list for the sold out pieces because they go really quickly bec they have a return policy and ppl often return as we know RO can be pretty tricky size-wise. *I've been contacted for items weeks later.*



really? I NEVER EVER get anything I wait list for and I always waitlist.  damn you 

question for * lae * and others, what are you supposed to do with the flap/cord/extra piece thing that comes on DRKSHDW pieces? are you meant to just cut it off?


----------



## chloe speaks

mundodabolsa said:


> really? I NEVER EVER get anything I wait list for and I always waitlist.  damn you
> 
> question for * lae * and others, what are you supposed to do with the flap/cord/extra piece thing that comes on DRKSHDW pieces? are you meant to just cut it off?



mundodabolsa,
if you are talking about what i think you are talking about, aren't they meant to be straps by which you can 'carry' your jacket?

like this?


----------



## mundodabolsa

chloe speaks said:


> mundodabolsa,
> if you are talking about what i think you are talking about, aren't they meant to be straps by which you can 'carry' your jacket?
> 
> like this?



really?  but it has the laundry care instructions printed on it, so I doubt it's meant to be shown. and it's just a straight piece not a circular piece so you can't really hang anything on it unless you tie the end somehow... I think that ebay seller was just being creative with that look.


----------



## jenskar

debi.n said:


> Me too, I LOVE it.  But that would be way too long on my short self.  haha
> 
> The Outnet has pretty good stuff, it's the stuff that was just on sale on NAP about  month ago.  Usually it takes way longer for stuff to turn up on there.



I know, and they sold out in the short version online so *sigh* it won't be showing up.


----------



## mazzapan

mundodabolsa said:


> really? I NEVER EVER get anything I wait list for and I always waitlist.  damn you
> 
> question for * lae * and others, what are you supposed to do with the flap/cord/extra piece thing that comes on DRKSHDW pieces? are you meant to just cut it off?



I leave it to dangle inside the garment. I tried wearing it on the outside but was not convinced it was a good thing! lol.


----------



## mundodabolsa

mazzapan said:


> I leave it to dangle inside the garment. I tried wearing it on the outside but was not convinced it was a good thing! lol.



ok, ready for a good laugh? 

I was about to say this to you: 
that's a good idea, on one of the pieces I got it's stitched on the inside so that works, but on the other it's stitched on the outside so if I tuck it inside the collar will be rolled in (if that makes sense...) 


but then, I had a moment of OOOOOHHHHH, and went to inspect them more carefully, and DUH, they are both stitched on the inside, I'm just an idiot and was trying on my top inside out for the last 24 hours.  seriously, could I be more stupid?  and to think all along I had been thinking, "you know, I wish they hadn't put this label with the little drawing of rick right on one of the front panels, I would prefer a solid black look... oh well though..." 

really, I'm pretty dumb.   to me.  if you hadn't posted this I probably would have walked around with my shirt inside out for all eternity.  so thank you for saving me!


----------



## mazzapan

mundodabolsa said:


> ok, ready for a good laugh?
> 
> I was about to say this to you:
> that's a good idea, on one of the pieces I got it's stitched on the inside so that works, but on the other it's stitched on the outside so if I tuck it inside the collar will be rolled in (if that makes sense...)
> 
> 
> but then, I had a moment of OOOOOHHHHH, and went to inspect them more carefully, and DUH, they are both stitched on the inside, I'm just an idiot and was trying on my top inside out for the last 24 hours.  seriously, could I be more stupid?  and to think all along I had been thinking, "you know, I wish they hadn't put this label with the little drawing of rick right on one of the front panels, I would prefer a solid black look... oh well though..."
> 
> really, I'm pretty dumb.   to me.  if you hadn't posted this I probably would have walked around with my shirt inside out for all eternity.  so thank you for saving me!


OMG I did the same thing when I got my first DRKSDW top! I was so annoyed and thought 'how tacky of RO to do this!'. Then it dawned upon me that I had the top on inside out.


----------



## mundodabolsa

guys, the most exciting thing ever just happened!!

there was this jacket I wanted this winter, really badly.  and out of pure laziness I kept putting off ordering it.  it went on sale on several sites, even down to 50% off and for some reason I just kept procrastinating.  of course it eventually disappeared and only then did I kick myself endlessly, and resigned to waiting until next season and hoping it shows up on discount sites next year. 

and then lo and behold this afternoon, I ended up on a retailer's mobile site.  and for some reason the mobile site shows me an entirely different inventory compared to when I look at the regular site in a normal browser.  this is true of two different designers... I really don't get it. 

AND THERE IT IS.  my jacket, in my size, at 70% off!!!

and it seems my order went through fine, I hope I'm not jinxing this by mentioning it before it ships, but I'm soooo happy!!

granted, it's much too warm now to wear it until next winter, but I will look at it lovingly in my closet until then


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> guys, the most exciting thing ever just happened!!
> 
> there was this jacket I wanted this winter, really badly.  and out of pure laziness I kept putting off ordering it.  it went on sale on several sites, even down to 50% off and for some reason I just kept procrastinating.  of course it eventually disappeared and only then did I kick myself endlessly, and resigned to waiting until next season and hoping it shows up on discount sites next year.
> 
> and then lo and behold this afternoon, I ended up on a retailer's mobile site.  and for some reason the mobile site shows me an entirely different inventory compared to when I look at the regular site in a normal browser.  this is true of two different designers... I really don't get it.
> 
> AND THERE IT IS.  my jacket, in my size, at 70% off!!!
> 
> and it seems my order went through fine, I hope I'm not jinxing this by mentioning it before it ships, but I'm soooo happy!!
> 
> granted, it's much too warm now to wear it until next winter, but I will look at it lovingly in my closet until then



that's great! which jacket?


----------



## mundodabolsa

debi.n said:


> that's great! which jacket?



like this, but black: 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...19cat39720777cat41190741&parentId=cat41190741

it's pretty simple and basic but all of my winter coats are pretty fitted and I really wanted something that is loose around the middle for the days when my tummy is fuller , or when I'm wearing looser layers, as most of my tops are pretty voluminous and flowy and then it's hard sometimes to find a coat to wear on top. 

I also really wanted a longer winter coat as most of my nicer ones are hip length.


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> like this, but black:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?isEditorial=false&index=14&masterId=cat39720777&itemId=prod144070013&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000019cat39720777cat41190741&parentId=cat41190741
> 
> it's pretty simple and basic but all of my winter coats are pretty fitted and I really wanted something that is loose around the middle for the days when my tummy is fuller , or when I'm wearing looser layers, as most of my tops are pretty voluminous and flowy and then it's hard sometimes to find a coat to wear on top.
> 
> I also really wanted a longer winter coat as most of my nicer ones are hip length.



love that one! can't wait to see it!

I also like the cape in that style but not sure I could pull it off. I saw it in person and the wool fabric is so beautiful and soft.


----------



## debi.n

oops I think the cape is cashmere and not wool, but that wool is lovely too.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> like this, but black:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...19cat39720777cat41190741&parentId=cat41190741
> 
> it's pretty simple and basic but all of my winter coats are pretty fitted and I really wanted something that is loose around the middle for the days when my tummy is fuller , or when I'm wearing looser layers, as most of my tops are pretty voluminous and flowy and then it's hard sometimes to find a coat to wear on top.
> 
> I also really wanted a longer winter coat as most of my nicer ones are hip length.



awesome! congrats Mundo!!! Canèt wait to see it!


----------



## chloe speaks

mundodabolsa said:


> like this, but black:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...19cat39720777cat41190741&parentId=cat41190741
> 
> it's pretty simple and basic but all of my winter coats are pretty fitted and I really wanted something that is loose around the middle for the days when my tummy is fuller , or when I'm wearing looser layers, as most of my tops are pretty voluminous and flowy and then it's hard sometimes to find a coat to wear on top.
> 
> I also really wanted a longer winter coat as most of my nicer ones are hip length.


oh that is very pretty. please post model pics. i can't wait to see pics of this one w/ the jacket open too!


----------



## mundodabolsa

debi.n said:


> love that one! can't wait to see it!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> awesome! congrats Mundo!!! Canèt wait to see it!





chloe speaks said:


> oh that is very pretty. please post model pics. i can't wait to see pics of this one w/ the jacket open too!



sorry ladies, there is no way my fat *** is ever going to be seen on the internet... however if I'm having a pretty day I may consider sending you some pics via pm


----------



## jenskar

Mundo -- I think I saw that online recently -- happy for you!  It looked really lux and swooshy ....

re: the long black tape -- my drkshadow exploder jacket has one sewn on both ends, so I assumed strap too.  with the tops -- I've just been draping them inside.  my husband cut one of his off, as it bugged him (such a guy, really)

for all we know -- given some of the Rick photos I've seen online, that tape has all manner of alternative lifestyle uses, not least hanging onto your significant other in the middle of a wild stroboscopic rave ....

I need another NYC field trip to try on the blouson top -- at least I'll know my size when the sales start later this year!


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:


> sorry ladies, there is no way my fat *** is ever going to be seen on the internet... however if I'm having a pretty day I may consider sending you some pics via pm



well i have seen your hands and they are lovely, so i'm sure the rest of you is too!  but i understand if you don't want to post pics, would love to get a PM though


----------



## chloe speaks

Wish me luck ladies - I just won a preloved basic shearling jacket on evilBay. It's really late in the season for it but I really liked how different it is from my Moto w/ Wings. I'm hoping it's "gently used" as listed. I've not purchased from eDropoff in Chicago before? Anyone have experience w them?


----------



## mundodabolsa

jenskar said:


> I need another NYC field trip to try on the blouson top -- at least I'll know my size when the sales start later this year!



this is totally my shopping strategy too, I go try on things and write down in a little notebook what size worked so I don't forget when I see them online later. 



debi.n said:


> well i have seen your hands and they are lovely, so i'm sure the rest of you is too!  but i understand if you don't want to post pics, would love to get a PM though



my hands are actually my best feature ush:

no joke, I was recently having a manicure in a salon in bangkok with my mother and all the employees in the salon would not stop complimenting my mother on her daughter's lower arms, hands, fingers.  we couldn't even communicate and that was all they would talk about.



chloe speaks said:


> Wish me luck ladies - I just won a preloved basic shearling jacket on evilBay. It's really late in the season for it but I really liked how different it is from my Moto w/ Wings. I'm hoping it's "gently used" as listed. I've not purchased from eDropoff in Chicago before? Anyone have experience w them?



good luck!  gently used shearling sounds lovely, like it will arrive all soft and loosened up a bit for you.


----------



## Kirali

jenskar said:


> for all we know -- given some of the Rick photos I've seen online, that tape has all manner of alternative lifestyle uses, not least hanging onto your significant other *in the middle of a wild stroboscopic rave ....*
> 
> I need another NYC field trip to try on the blouson top -- at least I'll know my size when the sales start later this year!



Funny, both times I have seen the man in the flesh have been at Techno Clubs ( once in Paris, once in Berlin)

Has anyone of you tried the drawstring blousons on? I looked about 8 month pregnant in them so no blouson for me.
On the other hand I am still trying to justify that I NEED that hooded nappa jacket. I am scared it won't make it to the sales. To buy or not to buy - that is the question now


----------



## jenskar

chloe speaks said:


> Wish me luck ladies - I just won a preloved basic shearling jacket on evilBay. It's really late in the season for it but I really liked how different it is from my Moto w/ Wings. I'm hoping it's "gently used" as listed. I've not purchased from eDropoff in Chicago before? Anyone have experience w them?



ooo, sounds nice -- no experience with the seller but I'm thinking good Rick vibes in your direction !!!!!!


----------



## debi.n

Kirali said:


> Funny, both times I have seen the man in the flesh have been at Techno Clubs ( once in Paris, once in Berlin)
> 
> Has anyone of you tried the drawstring blousons on? I looked about 8 month pregnant in them so no blouson for me.
> On the other hand I am still trying to justify that I NEED that hooded nappa jacket. I am scared it won't make it to the sales. To buy or not to buy - that is the question now



i think you need to ask yourself this - if it sold out before the sales would you be devastated and think about how you missed out on it for the rest of your life?  if yes, then just go and buy it now.


----------



## chloe speaks

mundodabolsa said:


> this is totally my shopping strategy too, I go try on things and write down in a little notebook what size worked so I don't forget when I see them online later.
> 
> 
> 
> my hands are actually my best feature ush:
> 
> no joke, I was recently having a manicure in a salon in bangkok with my mother and all the employees in the salon would not stop complimenting my mother on her daughter's lower arms, hands, fingers.  we couldn't even communicate and that was all they would talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!  gently used shearling sounds lovely, like it will arrive all soft and loosened up a bit for you.





jenskar said:


> ooo, sounds nice -- no experience with the seller but I'm thinking good Rick vibes in your direction !!!!!!



thanks *mundodabolsa *and *jenskar*! it's on it's way, so we'll see...
btw: has anyone seen this interview at hint magazine with Rick Owens? It's the most comprehensive PERSONAL one i've seen as i know that he is somewhat out of the public eye. maybe it's old news to long time fans, but i found it fascinating:
http://www.hintmag.com/hinterview/rickowens/rickowens1.php


----------



## debi.n

chloe speaks said:


> thanks *mundodabolsa *and *jenskar*! it's on it's way, so we'll see...
> btw: has anyone seen this interview at hint magazine with Rick Owens? It's the most comprehensive PERSONAL one i've seen as i know that he is somewhat out of the public eye. maybe it's old news to long time fans, but i found it fascinating:
> http://www.hintmag.com/hinterview/rickowens/rickowens1.php


 
Great article!  Thanks for sharing.  I looked up where his showroom is, think I will snoop by there when I'm there in a few weeks.....

Good luck with the jacket, can't wait to see it!


----------



## mazzapan

Thanks for the link to the interview with RO. Love his style, he is freaking awesome! Also come on girls, more mod pics of new purchases required here! Plus I am still hankering after this dress http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192504
That is all.


----------



## jenskar

Enjoyed the interview -- he so reminds me of a favorite commercial film director I worked with in the 90's who has gone on to a very different life, teaching photography to young kids in the Congo -- those boys from LA and where they get off to!

new goodies at the theOutnet -- including my favorite georgette sleeveless black tunic (almost bought another but went for the white jersey dress for summer) ...


----------



## mazzapan

jenskar said:


> Enjoyed the interview -- he so reminds me of a favorite commercial film director I worked with in the 90's who has gone on to a very different life, teaching photography to young kids in the Congo -- those boys from LA and where they get off to!
> 
> new goodies at the theOutnet -- including my favorite georgette sleeveless black tunic (almost bought another but went for the white jersey dress for summer) ...



I would love to meet RO, he is so interesting and way cool. BTW I always look at that georgette top thinking it would be so handy. What's the sizing like and is it handy?


----------



## debi.n

mazzapan said:


> Thanks for the link to the interview with RO. Love his style, he is freaking awesome! Also come on girls, more mod pics of new purchases required here! Plus I am still hankering after this dress http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192504
> That is all.



I love that, and the top like that.  I was going to get the top then I noticed the jersey is very sheer, and I think it would be tough to find something to go underneath.  Also cleaning would be tricky, not sure I would trust my dry cleaner with that one....

I got a couple Lilies bits but they weren't any good unfortunately.  The white twist front top was totally sheer and again you would see anything underneath it.  Also the twist skirt is really small, I have tried a 38 and 40 now and they are both too small, which is weird since I have the same skirt in brown in a 38.  So now after sending things back and forth I'm not sure if I will bother getting it at all, maybe one is enough.....  need to have a think about it.

There is a cool black DRKSHDW top new today on NAP - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/191407.  Maybe I will give that a go....

I also ordered a couple tops from YOOX, they should be arriving today.  They are the same as ones I got years ago, but they are a 40 instead of a 38, so I'm not sure they will fit.  I thought it was worth a go anyways, I love the top.


----------



## mundodabolsa

guys, my new jacket is so so much huger than I imagined. I don't mean size-wise, because it's the right size, smaller would just be too tight across the shoulders.  it's just so voluminous, there is fabric for days and days.  

I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep it nonetheless since a loose, long jacket is exactly what I wanted and I got it cheap, but I can almost hear my mother in my head telling me I'm wearing a nun's habit. 

taking off 3-4 inches or so would probably make a world of difference but I'm so squeamish about finding a good tailor and screwing with a well-constructed piece. I should just have guts.


----------



## mazzapan

debi.n said:


> I love that, and the top like that.  I was going to get the top then I noticed the jersey is very sheer, and I think it would be tough to find something to go underneath.  Also cleaning would be tricky, not sure I would trust my dry cleaner with that one....
> 
> I got a couple Lilies bits but they weren't any good unfortunately.  The white twist front top was totally sheer and again you would see anything underneath it.  Also the twist skirt is really small, I have tried a 38 and 40 now and they are both too small, which is weird since I have the same skirt in brown in a 38.  So now after sending things back and forth I'm not sure if I will bother getting it at all, maybe one is enough.....  need to have a think about it.
> 
> There is a cool black DRKSHDW top new today on NAP - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/191407.  Maybe I will give that a go....
> 
> I also ordered a couple tops from YOOX, they should be arriving today.  They are the same as ones I got years ago, but they are a 40 instead of a 38, so I'm not sure they will fit.  I thought it was worth a go anyways, I love the top.



OMG I never thought of the cleaning issue! I have had a Helmut Lang dress with suede bits kind of wrecked by the dry cleaner. The dye came out of the suede. It's wearable but not as nice as when new. I shall re-think the RO dress. Talk about not learning from past mistakes!
That DRKSHDW top is great! 
BTW the sizing of RO clothing is quite bizarre in its variation.


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:


> guys, my new jacket is so so much huger than I imagined. I don't mean size-wise, because it's the right size, smaller would just be too tight across the shoulders. it's just so voluminous, there is fabric for days and days.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep it nonetheless since a loose, long jacket is exactly what I wanted and I got it cheap, but I can almost hear my mother in my head telling me I'm wearing a nun's habit.
> 
> taking off 3-4 inches or so would probably make a world of difference but I'm so squeamish about finding a good tailor and screwing with a well-constructed piece. I should just have guts.


 
hmmm now i REALLY want to see this coat!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

debi.n said:


> hmmm now i REALLY want to see this coat!!



no worries, I need some reassurance anyhow so I promise to take some private modeling pics.  just be patient because I have nowhere to be today except on my couch so I probably won't even get dressed today 

I'm curious to see the new top you're interested in but the link just redirects me to nap's homepage, I tried to search via the product number and didn't find it, it must be on the international site.  let me switch my settings and go search again...


edited, ok, found it, I really  like the layering in the back of that shirt.  it's nice and simple with a twist.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kirali said:


> Has anyone of you tried the drawstring blousons on? I looked about 8 month pregnant in them so no blouson for me.



I did a few weeks ago, this is what I said at the time: 



mundodabolsa said:


> I finally tried one of the spring drawstring "blousons" that I've been pining for. it was much more jacket/blazer-like than blouson-like though, it's a pretty thick and structured fabric. it's also much shorter cut than I expected. it's nice but since I don't have a model's body I think I'm going to wait until I try on one of the drawstring jackets to see which I prefer. I think the actual jacket might have a more flattering cut for me.
> 
> I also don't really want to spend 2k on this top but am uneasy about waiting to try my luck during sale time...



I also felt very pregnant looking in it, especially at first until I got the saleslady to help me adjust the tie to get the right look going. 

I think the problem with the blouson is how low the drawstring is, which is why I think the jacket-cut drawstring tops will work better, it seems like the drawstring sits at a higher waist in those.


----------



## jenskar

mazzapan said:


> I would love to meet RO, he is so interesting and way cool. BTW I always look at that georgette top thinking it would be so handy. What's the sizing like and is it handy?


The top fits close under the arms -- so I ended up sizing up, it just felt too snug on me in my normal size
I wear it all the time -- at least once a week, I'd say, as I layer it over sheer turtle necks, etc.  Retail was over 800, I paid about 500 -- it's down to 300 something so I think a huge bargain.


----------



## jenskar

deb.n -- arghhhh, don't know whether to hug you or hate you, YOOX?  I had never tried them.  they ship from very close to where I live, actually (imagine that??)  so I should get these sandals quite quickly, no?  considering it's going to be 80 tomorrow
am trying to decide what to keep from my habit -- the twisted "dress" is really a top  and does like quite good over a silk sarong 
the t shirt?  bit frumpy.  that might go back.
there sheerness of so many of his things tho?  does bring me back to being quite younger in my Mudd Club days and not giving a fig about much but those days have been over for a long time!


----------



## jenskar

mundodabolsa said:


> guys, my new jacket is so so much huger than I imagined. I don't mean size-wise, because it's the right size, smaller would just be too tight across the shoulders.  it's just so voluminous, there is fabric for days and days.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep it nonetheless since a loose, long jacket is exactly what I wanted and I got it cheap, but I can almost hear my mother in my head telling me I'm wearing a nun's habit.
> 
> taking off 3-4 inches or so would probably make a world of difference but I'm so squeamish about finding a good tailor and screwing with a well-constructed piece. I should just have guts.



you're in NYC -- I would think you could find a good tailor to do that -- maybe try on one of the other forums here?  someone is going to know someone.  I have a great tailor but she's out in Montclair ...


----------



## chloe speaks

cute sandals, jenskar!

ok, my shearling has arrived._ sorry for the pics 'in shorts' and shearling_, but it's already like summer here in nyc! it IS gently used as described, so it's not even nice and pre-stretched  there is no size tag as it is 'reversible' (ooh should have took a pic reversed). it's just a touch musty from storage, but otherwise it's MINT! i love it but there won't be an opportunity to wear it until next year. it feels pretty snug; and super warm so maybe i can wear it only over a tshirt/dress.

*
okay, does anyone have any tips on zipping these Asymmetrical Zippers? it is difficult on the regular moto jackets but almost IMPOSSIBLE on the shearling.*


----------



## pinknyanko

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> cute sandals, jenskar!
> 
> ok, my shearling has arrived. sorry for the pics 'in shorts' and shearling, but it's already like summer here in nyc! it IS gently used as described, so it's not even nice and pre-stretched  there is no size tag as it is 'reversible' (ooh should have took a pic reversed). it's just a touch musty from storage, but otherwise it's MINT! i love it but there won't be an opportunity to wear it until next year. it feels pretty snug; and super warm so maybe i can wear it only over a tshirt/dress.
> 
> 
> okay, does anyone have any tips on zipping these Asymmetrical Zippers? it is difficult on the regular moto jackets but almost IMPOSSIBLE on the shearling.



Love that!!!


----------



## debi.n

jenskar said:


> deb.n -- arghhhh, don't know whether to hug you or hate you, YOOX? I had never tried them. they ship from very close to where I live, actually (imagine that??) so I should get these sandals quite quickly, no? considering it's going to be 80 tomorrow
> am trying to decide what to keep from my habit -- the twisted "dress" is really a top and does like quite good over a silk sarong
> the t shirt? bit frumpy. that might go back.
> there sheerness of so many of his things tho? does bring me back to being quite younger in my Mudd Club days and not giving a fig about much but those days have been over for a long time!


 
haha I only recently discovered YOOX myself, it's not super cheap but it's great if there was anything you missed out on in previous seasons.  I think they are Italian, they ship out of Italy for me.

I like those sandals, did you get them?


----------



## debi.n

chloe speaks said:


> cute sandals, jenskar!
> 
> ok, my shearling has arrived._ sorry for the pics 'in shorts' and shearling_, but it's already like summer here in nyc! it IS gently used as described, so it's not even nice and pre-stretched  there is no size tag as it is 'reversible' (ooh should have took a pic reversed). it's just a touch musty from storage, but otherwise it's MINT! i love it but there won't be an opportunity to wear it until next year. it feels pretty snug; and super warm so maybe i can wear it only over a tshirt/dress.
> 
> 
> *okay, does anyone have any tips on zipping these Asymmetrical Zippers? it is difficult on the regular moto jackets but almost IMPOSSIBLE on the shearling.*


 
That looks great!  I haven't seen that style before, when is it from?

Would love to see a pic of it reversed....


----------



## mundodabolsa

chloe speaks said:


> cute sandals, jenskar!
> 
> ok, my shearling has arrived._ sorry for the pics 'in shorts' and shearling_, but it's already like summer here in nyc! it IS gently used as described, so it's not even nice and pre-stretched  there is no size tag as it is 'reversible' (ooh should have took a pic reversed). it's just a touch musty from storage, but otherwise it's MINT! i love it but there won't be an opportunity to wear it until next year. it feels pretty snug; and super warm so maybe i can wear it only over a tshirt/dress.



I love it, awesome jacket, lucky find! 

and next week it's going to get slightly cooler again... go out at like 3am on tuesday night and you might be able to break out the jacket.


----------



## chloe speaks

pinknyanko said:


> Love that!!!


thanks pinknyanko!


debi.n said:


> That looks great!  I haven't seen that style before, when is it from?
> 
> Would love to see a pic of it reversed....


as far as i can tell, from my research, the only person who's ever owned it is jessica simpson (LOL, maybe this IS her jacket). it's from A/W2006
http://www3.images.coolspotters.com...owens-reversible-shearling-jacket-gallery.jpg

http://www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/21058/rick-owens-reversible-shearling-jacket-gallery.jpg


mundodabolsa said:


> I love it, awesome jacket, lucky find!
> 
> and next week it's going to get slightly cooler again... go out at like 3am on tuesday night and you might be able to break out the jacket.


LOL; i know it is NYC, but if I break that jacket out then, i can only do it over pajamas


----------



## debi.n

mundodabolsa said:


> I love it, awesome jacket, lucky find!
> 
> and next week it's going to get slightly cooler again... go out at like 3am on tuesday night and you might be able to break out the jacket.


 
HAHA i like this tip


----------



## marina230

chloe speaks said:


> cute sandals, jenskar!
> 
> ok, my shearling has arrived._ sorry for the pics 'in shorts' and shearling_, but it's already like summer here in nyc! it IS gently used as described, so it's not even nice and pre-stretched  there is no size tag as it is 'reversible' (ooh should have took a pic reversed). it's just a touch musty from storage, but otherwise it's MINT! i love it but there won't be an opportunity to wear it until next year. it feels pretty snug; and super warm so maybe i can wear it only over a tshirt/dress.
> 
> 
> *okay, does anyone have any tips on zipping these Asymmetrical Zippers? it is difficult on the regular moto jackets but almost IMPOSSIBLE on the shearling.*


 Love this jacket and your short haircut! Cute, adorable!


----------



## jenskar

Chloe -- I love your jacket -- absolutely gorgeous.  No idea on the zipper -- I can't for the life of me do up the one on my longer biker coat 

I got the sandals -- they ship out from about 5 miles from me but they are a little bit too small  which absolutely blows as they are so so so gorgeous.  I feel like cutting off a bit of my heel like the step sister in Cinderella !!


----------



## calisnoopy

chloe speaks said:


> cute sandals, jenskar!
> 
> ok, my shearling has arrived._ sorry for the pics 'in shorts' and shearling_, but it's already like summer here in nyc! it IS gently used as described, so it's not even nice and pre-stretched  there is no size tag as it is 'reversible' (ooh should have took a pic reversed). it's just a touch musty from storage, but otherwise it's MINT! i love it but there won't be an opportunity to wear it until next year. it feels pretty snug; and super warm so maybe i can wear it only over a tshirt/dress.
> 
> 
> *okay, does anyone have any tips on zipping these Asymmetrical Zippers? it is difficult on the regular moto jackets but almost IMPOSSIBLE on the shearling.*


 

so cute!  was just gonna say "its the JS rick owens jacket!" haha

love it!  and yah, the shearling makes it extra "fat" and harder to zip, so in the past i sized up on the shearling pieces to make my life easier


----------



## calisnoopy

ahhhh im hoping he does a nice Dust true grey for Pre-Fall or Winter 2012!!!  Been waiting and looking for one in a real grey (no olive or khaki or brown tones and nothing too dark like black) for AGES now!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

mundodabolsa said:


> I love it, awesome jacket, lucky find!
> 
> and next week it's going to get slightly cooler again... go out at like 3am on tuesday night and you might be able to break out the jacket.



OMG *mundodabolsa*! I WORE IT TONIGHT; it's pretty cold and i had to zip it up too - my DH actually did it; as i have recently found that there is nothing wrong with a RO zipper except the wearer cannot zip it up - i have no problem zipping it up when it's OFF



marina230 said:


> Love this jacket and your short haircut! Cute, adorable!


thank you x2 *marina230*!



jenskar said:


> Chloe -- I love your jacket -- absolutely gorgeous.  No idea on the zipper -- I can't for the life of me do up the one on my longer biker coat
> 
> I got the sandals -- they ship out from about 5 miles from me but they are a little bit too small  which absolutely blows as they are so so so gorgeous.  I feel like cutting off a bit of my heel like the step sister in Cinderella !!


cute! imagine you can't exchange sizes, otherwise you wouldn't be contemplating the heel thing.



calisnoopy said:


> so cute!  was just gonna say "its the JS rick owens jacket!" haha
> 
> love it!  and yah, the shearling makes it extra "fat" and harder to zip, so in the past i sized up on the shearling pieces to make my life easier



what, was she wearing this EVERYWHERE or are you a major JS fan??? i would not have even pegged this style as very RO nor JS as a RO fan until i saw these two together.



calisnoopy said:


> ahhhh im hoping he does a nice Dust true grey for Pre-Fall or Winter 2012!!!  Been waiting and looking for one in a real grey (no olive or khaki or brown tones and nothing too dark like black) for AGES now!!!


hmmm wasn't Dust last season AW2011 true gray?? the one i got from NAP appears to be so...l


----------



## calisnoopy

chloe speaks said:


> cute sandals, jenskar!
> 
> ok, my shearling has arrived._ sorry for the pics 'in shorts' and shearling_, but it's already like summer here in nyc! it IS gently used as described, so it's not even nice and pre-stretched  there is no size tag as it is 'reversible' (ooh should have took a pic reversed). it's just a touch musty from storage, but otherwise it's MINT! i love it but there won't be an opportunity to wear it until next year. it feels pretty snug; and super warm so maybe i can wear it only over a tshirt/dress.
> 
> 
> *okay, does anyone have any tips on zipping these Asymmetrical Zippers? it is difficult on the regular moto jackets but almost IMPOSSIBLE on the shearling.*


 


chloe speaks said:


> OMG *mundodabolsa*! I WORE IT TONIGHT; it's pretty cold and i had to zip it up too - my DH actually did it; as i have recently found that there is nothing wrong with a RO zipper except the wearer cannot zip it up - i have no problem zipping it up when it's OFF
> 
> 
> thank you x2 *marina230*!
> 
> 
> cute! imagine you can't exchange sizes, otherwise you wouldn't be contemplating the heel thing.
> 
> 
> 
> what, was she wearing this EVERYWHERE or are you a major JS fan??? i would not have even pegged this style as very RO nor JS as a RO fan until i saw these two together.
> 
> 
> hmmm wasn't Dust last season AW2011 true gray?? the one i got from NAP appears to be so...l


 

haha no worries...i dunno if JS wore it loads but yes, JS is actually one reason i got into fashion (maybe embarrassing for some to admit) but back in the day of Newlyweds and all and Nicole Richie and Simple Life...i was a HUGE JS fashion fan, cos she pulled off comfy and chic so well! (very LA anyways)

oh and I saw dust from F/W 2011 and thought it looked kinda olivey to me...the past few seasons of Dust has been variations of taupey grey, olive, green, khaki and brown undertones...


----------



## marcx

So I just went through a good portion of this thread and my eyes hurt from all the reading! The beautiful pics you ladies posted has helped ease the pain, truly a sight for sore eyes.

Just wondering if there are any men in this thread, or if there is a thread dedicated to men's RO styles? Ive been eyeing these leather jackets for a while now and have decided to finally get either a bauhaus, intarsia or stooges in lamb or calf as a starter (maybe even all three if Im feeling spendy? Haha) Thanks so much for sharing all your knowledge about RO to those of us who are new in the game! It makes the shopping experience that much more enjoyable when you're well educated on the garments.


----------



## chloe speaks

marcx said:


> So I just went through a good portion of this thread and my eyes hurt from all the reading! The beautiful pics you ladies posted has helped ease the pain, truly a sight for sore eyes.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any men in this thread, or if there is a thread dedicated to men's RO styles? Ive been eyeing these leather jackets for a while now and have decided to finally get either a bauhaus, intarsia or stooges in lamb or calf as a starter (maybe even all three if Im feeling spendy? Haha) Thanks so much for sharing all your knowledge about RO to those of us who are new in the game! It makes the shopping experience that much more enjoyable when you're well educated on the garments.



welcome!
i've found that http://stylezeitgeist.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2627&page=318 a very useful resource and more male forum members than female that really get into the details of each of rick's collections.
i'm not sure how deep you can get with the link that i gave you; you do have to be a registered member to see pics, etc. it's free to register and they give you almost immediate registration - the mods activate you.


----------



## marcx

Thanks for the heads up, chloe speaks!

I'm a member over at styleforum, but never got around to registering for zeitgeist as most members SF are wont to do. I've submitted my request, so fingers crossed I'll have access by the end of the day! I want to start browsing through the RO forum to find some inspiration and perhaps get that final push I need to make the purchase!

I'm still so fascinated by the seemingly endless combinations of cuts, leathers and fabrics RO uses on his pieces! I've been a suit kind of guy until very recently, when I decided it's time to breathe new life to my wardrobe, and a new skin would definitely do it. I have other leather jackets, yes, but RO doesn't just make a leather jacket. It's more like wearable art!


----------



## clarkda

marcx said:


> So I just went through a good portion of this thread and my eyes hurt from all the reading! The beautiful pics you ladies posted has helped ease the pain, truly a sight for sore eyes.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any men in this thread, or if there is a thread dedicated to men's RO styles? Ive been eyeing these leather jackets for a while now and have decided to finally get either a bauhaus, intarsia or stooges in lamb or calf as a starter (maybe even all three if Im feeling spendy? Haha) Thanks so much for sharing all your knowledge about RO to those of us who are new in the game! It makes the shopping experience that much more enjoyable when you're well educated on the garments.


 

im a guy and you came at a good time because i just bought my second RO leather jacket today!!! the best thing you can go is go to a Rick Owens store or Stockist or if you are lucky, a showroom, and play with the leather, theres so much diversity, i love the blistered lamb. to get versatility in your jacket make sure it fits you a little bit losely so you could wear it with maybe a hoody underneath or anything, i personally love the tight elasticated sleeves like the womens jackets but these are quite rare in men so decide if you want those or not. feel free to ask any questions


----------



## clarkda

oh and a little eye candy to cure mondayitus


----------



## debi.n

Welcome to the thread guys!!  

clarkda - that pic is crazy, where is that?  the croc is making me  haha


----------



## meowmeow

Your look amazing! Wish I can convince my DH to wear a RO jacket!


----------



## clarkda

debi.n said:


> Welcome to the thread guys!!
> 
> clarkda - that pic is crazy, where is that?  the croc is making me  haha



The RO showroom in new york


----------



## clarkda

meowmeow said:


> Your look amazing! Wish I can convince my DH to wear a RO jacket!



Thanks, they r such great pieces


----------



## pinknyanko

bought a metallic dust jacket. im a little sad it's slightly baggy on me, but i guess that means i can layer a bit with it. but i do prefer it more fitted :/

by the way anyone know what season it is from? i know it's a SS version due to the lining and thinner leather. it's the same as this link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ordemeprogresso/item/10003160/


----------



## meowmeow

pinknyanko said:


> bought a metallic dust jacket. im a little sad it's slightly baggy on me, but i guess that means i can layer a bit with it. but i do also prefer it to be more fitted :/
> 
> by the way anyone know what season it is from? i know it's a SS version due to the lining and thinner leather. it's the same as this link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ordemeprogresso/item/10003160/



My metallic dust is also a bit baggy for me, but the shoulders fits fine though.  I also do prefer it to be more fitted... (pictures in post #1619)

One question, does anyone's wool part of the sleeves pill? And I mean start pilling after wearing it just one time!  I just don't think that it should start pilling that fast.  I would understand if gets a lot of wear after a year or so...


----------



## debi.n

meowmeow said:


> My metallic dust is also a bit baggy for me, but the shoulders fits fine though.  I also do prefer it to be more fitted... (pictures in post #1619)
> 
> One question, does anyone's wool part of the sleeves pill? And I mean start pilling after wearing it just one time!  I just don't think that it should start pilling that fast.  I would understand if gets a lot of wear after a year or so...



I haven't had a problem with any pilling.  You can use a cashmere comb and gently go over it and that should get rid of it.


----------



## Lae

Sorry for being so absent on this thread and not getting back to you all regarding previous posts! I will catch up soon. For now, though: Lilies sale on My Habit in about half an hour! Although they'll probably be so annoying to block international buyers again *growl*.

And aaah... to find a man who voluntarily wears RO! The last one thought I was crazy for buying his clothes, never mind actually wearing some himself.


----------



## marina230

Just did check My Habit. Nothing special for me. The same items as on yoox, but price way more.


----------



## Lae

marina230 said:


> Just did check My Habit. Nothing special for me. The same items as on yoox, but price way more.



They do have international shipping! And there are a few things I would have bought, but they don't have my size. The prices are better than yoox for me. For some reason Yoox is a lot cheaper when shipping to the US than it is if you are buying from Europe, which is crazy considering the fact that they are based in Italy. They often sell old stuff for more than the original retail price was two or three years ago!


----------



## rdgldy

I just won a dust jacket from this seller and am very excited for my first Rick Owens jacket!


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> I just won a dust jacket from this seller and am very excited for my first Rick Owens jacket!


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RICK-OWENS-N...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item2a1b9a747d
Thanks to this thread for your help (even though you didn't know it)-I've been silently peeking!


----------



## meowmeow

rdgldy said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RICK-OWENS-N...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item2a1b9a747d
> Thanks to this thread for your help (even though you didn't know it)-I've been silently peeking!



congrats!  Post pictures when u get it


----------



## meowmeow

debi.n said:


> I haven't had a problem with any pilling.  You can use a cashmere comb and gently go over it and that should get rid of it.



Thanks! Stupid question ... where I can buy a cashmere brush?


----------



## clarkda

rdgldy said:


> I just won a dust jacket from this seller and am very excited for my first Rick Owens jacket!



The first of many im sure


----------



## debi.n

meowmeow said:


> Thanks! Stupid question ... where I can buy a cashmere brush?



Try eBay, or do a search for a cashmere comb (not brush).  They are small and cheap.  They look like this -


----------



## rdgldy

meowmeow said:


> congrats!  Post pictures when u get it


I most definitely will!


clarkda said:


> The first of many im sure


That is what I am afraid of!!!


----------



## meowmeow

debi.n said:


> Try eBay, or do a search for a cashmere comb (not brush).  They are small and cheap.  They look like this -



Thanks debi!  I found one at a store close to me on sale for $0.99   I didn't know that such thing exist!


----------



## chloe speaks

what do you all think of these wedge clogs? i'm not very sure that they are distinctively RO enough - i'm not usually a 'clog' type of girl, but i've been dying for a gray suede boots, so i don't know if i'm settling. please help.

also, if anyone has these and can share if they are comfy and what to wear them with? thanks!


----------



## mundodabolsa

chloe speaks said:


> what do you all think of these wedge clogs? i'm not very sure that they are distinctively RO enough - i'm not usually a 'clog' type of girl, but i've been dying for a gray suede boots, so i don't know if i'm settling. please help.
> 
> also, if anyone has these and can share if they are comfy and what to wear them with? thanks!



I think they're really gorgeous, I've admired them for a while!  

the only thing I don't really "get" though, is that I would assume you'd have to wear them bare feet, cause I can't imagine them being easy to keep on your feet if you have socks or tights on.  but the grey suede is sort of heavier, colder weather appropriate, so not so much bare feet time.  like if it's hot enough to not wear socks, wouldn't these shoes be too hot for your feet then? 

that said, I think the way the top is sort of cut off could look really sexy on a foot with a pretty arch.   these with a rick owens-type long black maxi skirt would be really nice.


----------



## Lae

chloe speaks said:


> what do you all think of these wedge clogs? i'm not very sure that they are distinctively RO enough - i'm not usually a 'clog' type of girl, but i've been dying for a gray suede boots, so i don't know if i'm settling. please help.
> 
> also, if anyone has these and can share if they are comfy and what to wear them with? thanks!





mundodabolsa said:


> I think they're really gorgeous, I've admired them for a while!
> 
> the only thing I don't really "get" though, is that I would assume you'd have to wear them bare feet, cause I can't imagine them being easy to keep on your feet if you have socks or tights on.  but the grey suede is sort of heavier, colder weather appropriate, so not so much bare feet time.  like if it's hot enough to not wear socks, wouldn't these shoes be too hot for your feet then?
> 
> that said, I think the way the top is sort of cut off could look really sexy on a foot with a pretty arch.   these with a rick owens-type long black maxi skirt would be really nice.



I've tried these on in leather in a store in London in last year. They were as comfortable as any other RO wedge of this height, but had the exact problem that mundo is describing! If you don't do much more than walk on a flat surface I guess it would be fine, but I could feel them slipping off my feet when manoevring around the store. I could just imagine them falling right off when doing stairs for instance. Your foot would be on the next step when your shoe is still two steps down. 
I do remember someone on this thread saying they own them a couple of months ago - maybe you could do some digging?


----------



## chloe speaks

mundodabolsa said:


> I think they're really gorgeous, I've admired them for a while!
> 
> the only thing I don't really "get" though, is that I would assume you'd have to wear them bare feet, cause I can't imagine them being easy to keep on your feet if you have socks or tights on.  but the grey suede is sort of heavier, colder weather appropriate, so not so much bare feet time.  like if it's hot enough to not wear socks, wouldn't these shoes be too hot for your feet then?
> 
> that said, I think the way the top is sort of cut off could look really sexy on a foot with a pretty arch.   these with a rick owens-type long black maxi skirt would be really nice.





Lae said:


> I've tried these on in leather in a store in London in last year. They were as comfortable as any other RO wedge of this height, but had the exact problem that mundo is describing! If you don't do much more than walk on a flat surface I guess it would be fine, but I could feel them slipping off my feet when manoevring around the store. I could just imagine them falling right off when doing stairs for instance. Your foot would be on the next step when your shoe is still two steps down.
> I do remember someone on this thread saying they own them a couple of months ago - maybe you could do some digging?



:wondering i thought of these things too...good idea, did some research and just sent a pm out.


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> The RO showroom in new york


That's where my husband bought his first RO -- the pants with the skirt.  I got him a ton of things via LVR this winter during the sale.  Now he doesn't want to wear anything else!  It's not such a good thing when 2 people in a couple both like RO!
We went to see Jane's Addiction about a month ago and my husband's comment? "Perry Farrell is in head to toe Rick Owens".  He had on one of the 3/4 length leather jackets (fun to be a rock star, no).  When he took it off, trust me he tossed it off stage to a roadie who caught it for him.
I'll try to get some pics of my husband for the guys in the weeks ahead.


----------



## jenskar

chloe speaks said:


> what do you all think of these wedge clogs? i'm not very sure that they are distinctively RO enough - i'm not usually a 'clog' type of girl, but i've been dying for a gray suede boots, so i don't know if i'm settling. please help.
> 
> also, if anyone has these and can share if they are comfy and what to wear them with? thanks!



I think the heel is probably a bit high to keep them on with socks -- I can manage it easily with lower clog type shoes -- but remember trying something similar and running into the same problem.


----------



## clarkda

jenskar said:


> That's where my husband bought his first RO -- the pants with the skirt.  I got him a ton of things via LVR this winter during the sale.  Now he doesn't want to wear anything else!  It's not such a good thing when 2 people in a couple both like RO!
> We went to see Jane's Addiction about a month ago and my husband's comment? "Perry Farrell is in head to toe Rick Owens".  He had on one of the 3/4 length leather jackets (fun to be a rock star, no).  When he took it off, trust me he tossed it off stage to a roadie who caught it for him.
> I'll try to get some pics of my husband for the guys in the weeks ahead.



What a cool looking couple you two must look like!!! I was in the paris showroom recently and i saw an amazing couple in RO talking to michelle lamy, they just looked so awesome!


----------



## rdgldy

my gorgeous new jacket in dust metallic


----------



## chloe speaks

rdgldy said:


> my gorgeous new jacket in dust metallic



gorgeous rdgldy! some modeling pics PLEASE! how does the jacket fit? are you loving it?


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^^

my beautiful new to me Dust Clogs have arrived...and they are a little too small
they fit, but the top of my heel is hanging off a little. on the upside. this style is fabulously comfy - for this height, there is no weight or pinching. i could just use .5 size up. i wish there were a RO shoe sizing thread like they have on CL!


----------



## rdgldy

chloe speaks said:


> gorgeous rdgldy! some modeling pics PLEASE! how does the jacket fit? are you loving it?


Modeling pictures to come.  I kept blocking the jacket with my phone so you really couldn't see the jacket. ! I will try again tomorrow when there is better light.
 I bought the 42, and it is fine-maybe a smidge big, but I wouldn't have chanced smaller.  I am usually a US 4.  The leather is super soft and thin and delicious.  I just love it. The shipping was so fast-2 days, and I did have to pay $45 to UPS for duty, but overall, I did great.  I'd love a black one next, lol!


----------



## marina230

rdgldy said:


> Modeling pictures to come.  I kept blocking the jacket with my phone so you really couldn't see the jacket. ! I will try again tomorrow when there is better light.
> I bought the 42, and it is fine-maybe a smidge big, but I wouldn't have chanced smaller.  I am usually a US 4.  The leather is super soft and thin and delicious.  I just love it. The shipping was so fast-2 days, and I did have to pay $45 to UPS for duty, but overall, I did great.  I'd love a black one next, lol!



Great jacket! How many of us have the same jacket?
I do, I do, I do!!!!!! I wish I would got size 42, after few times it did stretch.


----------



## meowmeow

marina230 said:
			
		

> Great jacket! How many of us have the same jacket?
> I do, I do, I do!!!!!! I wish I would got size 42, after few times it did stretch.



I do, I do, I do!


----------



## chloe speaks

I know that there is alot going on in this thread - jackets, skirts, dresses shoes!!!!!

...but could all those who have RO shoes, especially the iconic ones weigh in on how they fit? TTS or big or small? I had assumed that RO runs big because I had tried on two pairs of different size wedge boots and they both ran 'big'. This wedge clog I just bought is a little lower, but it ran 'small'! It was an EU 38 (my foot is 9-3/4'), and I am a EU 38 in my CLs and most other european designer shoes, but THIS insole measurement is about 10-1/4"! and it is too small. I'm confused 

so how about helping out by filling out if you've had experience...? I'll start with the Clog &Knee High in bold


Ankle boot 100mm: TTS?
Ankle boot slip on 120mm: TTS?
*Knee high 120 wedge: TTS*
Thigh high suede/leather stretch: TTS?
*Clog (specify which one): 1/2 to 1 size UP*
Flat sandal: TTS?


----------



## Kirali

Shoe sizing is all over the place, always was and probably always will be. Often the same style even differs from season to season. I definitely recommend trying RO shoes on before buying.

The OTK wedges I have are from Crust (I think that is winter 2009) and they run one size large.

I have three pairs of 100 mm wedges and two of them are TTS, one is one size large. They are all from different seasons. The newest pair is from F/W 11 and they are TTS.

The sneakers are mostly TTS.

Brancusi Boots are one size large.

The horse leather boots from crust are TTS.

The pull on wedges are TTS.


----------



## jenskar

rdgldy said:


> my gorgeous new jacket in dust metallic



Love that jacket!  I do not have one yet.  I'm probably the only one on the thread!

Shoe-wise, I have the wooden heeled open toed clogs and they run about a size large.  I got the 37 and sent them back for a 36. When I bought the flat sandals, they were too small in a 37, my normal size.

Here's a pic of the clogs -- I love the nail heads.  They are a touch too high for me in a clog and I find it a little hard to walk in them -- they want to slide off your feet even.  I'm really better with a 2 1/2 inch heel.

Fabric close up is of the pants I just got -- silk blend. lead pencil color -- these are the ones that flow over your feet with the diagonal pockets?  Every time I put on one of his garnets, I sigh -- they feel so luscious.  Lined too.


----------



## flower71

rdgldy said:


> my gorgeous new jacket in dust metallic


it's beautiful! congrats! 
I am wearing my dust RO quite often these days, I just realized I should 've gone a size lower...why did I take 44? I got it a year ago. My next buy is def a black 42 (I am 38 European size). Oh well, I guess I can layer a lot, lol!
*debi*, thanks again for your tips on London, I had a great time though very short! Have to go back again, for sure


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rdgldy said:


> my gorgeous new jacket in dust metallic



ooohh! congrats! can we get some mod pix please???


----------



## calisnoopy

So happy, got these 2 for a steal...

*Rick Owens Metallic Dust Classic Leather Jacket*







*Rick Owens Pearl Silver Metallic Classic Leather Jacket*
More of a champagne light metallic gold in some lighting...


----------



## flower71

calisnoopy said:


> so happy, got these 2 for a steal...
> 
> *rick owens metallic dust classic leather jacket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rick owens pearl silver metallic classic leather jacket*
> more of a champagne light metallic gold in some lighting...


awesome!


----------



## meowmeow

Congrats!! I think we are cleaning out all of Spence's RO jackets! 



calisnoopy said:


> So happy, got these 2 for a steal...
> 
> *Rick Owens Metallic Dust Classic Leather Jacket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick Owens Pearl Silver Metallic Classic Leather Jacket*
> More of a champagne light metallic gold in some lighting...


----------



## _debi_

flower71 said:


> it's beautiful! congrats!
> I am wearing my dust RO quite often these days, I just realized I should 've gone a size lower...why did I take 44? I got it a year ago. My next buy is def a black 42 (I am 38 European size). Oh well, I guess I can layer a lot, lol!
> *debi*, thanks again for your tips on London, I had a great time though very short! Have to go back again, for sure



Glad to hear it!  I was wondering how it went.  Hope I helped a bit.

I always thought my DNA dust 40 was the right size, but now that I have the 38 black I think 40 is too big!!  They definitely do stretch out a fair bit, so if you can get into the size lower then I think go smaller.


----------



## _debi_

Congrats on all of the jackets guys!  The metallic ones are the first ones that caught my eye, I was obsessed with the champagne one that I saw at Harvey Nichols.


----------



## _debi_

In terms of shoes, I have the sandals with the single strap circling your foot.  I went back and forth with NAP I think three or four times as the sizing was so weird.  I ended up with a 38 when I am a 36.5 or more often a 37.  The 38 base fit my foot, but then the strap was a bit big, so I put a little rubbery bit where my heel is to keep them on.  All that effort was worth it, they are the only sandals I have ever really loved, I'm so picky when it comes to sandals.  I hope I can find a back up one day, I keep an eye on YOOX!


----------



## _debi_

I found this pic, I took it last year for the Proenza Schouler forum where we were showing each other our outfits.  You can sort of see the sandals, and that is a Lilies top as well.  I have that top in this pale green colour and also in black.  It's sleeveless.  I love it.


----------



## mundodabolsa

_debi_ said:


> I found this pic, I took it last year for the Proenza Schouler forum where we were showing each other our outfits.  You can sort of see the sandals, and that is a Lilies top as well.  I have that top in this pale green colour and also in black.  It's sleeveless.  I love it.



those sandals are insanely gorgeous.  I'm jealous as hell!


----------



## mavsun

*calisnoopy*, Congrats. they both are beautiful! I have some questions for you. How much is the shipping cost to ship to the US? Do you have to pay custom fees when you buy them from Spence? Does the US custom charge you the custom fees? 

Sorry for so many questions. I am so tempted to get the dust one. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mavsun

*debi*, you look effortlessly cool.


----------



## mavsun

_debi_ said:


> Glad to hear it!  I was wondering how it went.  Hope I helped a bit.
> 
> I always thought my DNA dust 40 was the right size, but now that I have the 38 black I think 40 is too big!!  They definitely do stretch out a fair bit, so if you can get into the size lower then I think go smaller.



I am so tempted to get the dust one, but the smallest size now is 42. I usually wear RO's 40, do you think 42 would be a little bit too big? TIA.


----------



## meowmeow

You look absolutely gorgeous! I want that top and those sandles!!!




			
				_debi_ said:
			
		

> I found this pic, I took it last year for the Proenza Schouler forum where we were showing each other our outfits.  You can sort of see the sandals, and that is a Lilies top as well.  I have that top in this pale green colour and also in black.  It's sleeveless.  I love it.


----------



## _debi_

mavsun said:


> I am so tempted to get the dust one, but the smallest size now is 42. I usually wear RO's 40, do you think 42 would be a little bit too big? TIA.


 
Hmmm I would say it probably would be a bit too big.  But then it depends what you want it for, if you do want to layer underneath then it would probably be ok, but if you want it to be fitted I would stick to your normal size.


----------



## _debi_

Thanks guys!  I'm so worried something will happen to those sandals, or that they will wear out.  I need a back up!!!!


----------



## marina230

_debi_ said:


> I found this pic, I took it last year for the Proenza Schouler forum where we were showing each other our outfits.  You can sort of see the sandals, and that is a Lilies top as well.  I have that top in this pale green colour and also in black.  It's sleeveless.  I love it.


How adorable!!! Love everything from head to toe!


----------



## marina230

mavsun said:


> I am so tempted to get the dust one, but the smallest size now is 42. I usually wear RO's 40, do you think 42 would be a little bit too big? TIA.


I also think it will be big. Wait till right size will come. I am sure during Summer you will able to get more choices.
You did ask about custom fee and shipping from Italy eseller. I paid 29& shipping cost + 51$ custom fee which was collected by UPS.


----------



## chloe speaks

mavsun said:


> I am so tempted to get the dust one, but the smallest size now is 42. I usually wear RO's 40, do you think 42 would be a little bit too big? TIA.


i think it will be too big too. i think RO jackets are made to have a stretch out, and it seems the experience of many (including myself) that their first jacket is now too big. i have only worn mine half a dozen times and i was buying to layer as well and now it is a mite too big already!



jenskar said:


> Love that jacket!  I do not have one yet.  I'm probably the only one on the thread!
> 
> Shoe-wise, I have the wooden heeled open toed clogs and they run about a size large.  I got the 37 and sent them back for a 36. When I bought the flat sandals, they were too small in a 37, my normal size.
> 
> Here's a pic of the clogs -- I love the nail heads.  They are a touch too high for me in a clog and I find it a little hard to walk in them -- they want to slide off your feet even.  I'm really better with a 2 1/2 inch heel.
> 
> Fabric close up is of the pants I just got -- silk blend. lead pencil color -- these are the ones that flow over your feet with the diagonal pockets?  Every time I put on one of his garnets, I sigh -- they feel so luscious.  Lined too.


 I LOVE their pants, but i am a RO shortie, only 5'5 and when i wear the pants about 6" swirl around and i don't yet own any high boots/clogs to wear them with!

i love your nail head clogs! i saw a pair available that according to your sizing guidelines will NOT fit me (one size too big). 



Kirali said:


> Shoe sizing is all over the place, always was and probably always will be. Often the same style even differs from season to season. I definitely recommend trying RO shoes on before buying.
> 
> The OTK wedges I have are from Crust (I think that is winter 2009) and they run one size large.
> 
> I have three pairs of 100 mm wedges and two of them are TTS, one is one size large. They are all from different seasons. The newest pair is from F/W 11 and they are TTS.
> 
> The sneakers are mostly TTS.
> 
> Brancusi Boots are one size large.
> 
> The horse leather boots from crust are TTS.
> 
> The pull on wedges are TTS.



THANKS for your extensive RO footwear knowledge. soooo helpful. confirms my theory that everything is inconsistent.

but sad for me who likes to get bargains not in stores...i guess i can only try them all on in the store and then have a little notebook for when they pop up later! 


_debi_ said:


> Glad to hear it!  I was wondering how it went.  Hope I helped a bit.
> 
> I always thought my DNA dust 40 was the right size, but now that I have the 38 black I think 40 is too big!!  They definitely do stretch out a fair bit, so if you can get into the size lower then I think go smaller.





_debi_ said:


> I found this pic, I took it last year for the Proenza Schouler forum where we were showing each other our outfits.  You can sort of see the sandals, and that is a Lilies top as well.  I have that top in this pale green colour and also in black.  It's sleeveless.  I love it.



debi, i LOVE your whole outfit! the sandals are really beautiful, and so nice on you - i could not wear these i think...i have what i think are ugly spready toes, and am in dire need of arch support


----------



## mavsun

*debi*, *marina230*, *chloe speaks*, thank you very much for the information and suggestion. 

I will wait till I find the perfect one and size. Fingers crossed that they will have more choices and sales.


----------



## jenskar

Debi -- love the picture too -- and it sounds like the sandal thing does across styles -- as I got the 37 (when that is the largest I ever am in a sandal) and while the toe area seemed a bit big, my heel was right on the edge in back.  Those are the one's I sent back.  So I would probably need the 38 too.  
What do you mean by "rubbery bit"?  You Brits and your "bits" -- I remember having a British drawing teacher in art school and he would always talk about covering up your "rude bits" in life drawing classes !!


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> Debi -- love the picture too -- and it sounds like the sandal thing does across styles -- as I got the 37 (when that is the largest I ever am in a sandal) and while the toe area seemed a bit big, my heel was right on the edge in back.  Those are the one's I sent back.  So I would probably need the 38 too.
> What do you mean by "rubbery bit"?  You Brits and your "bits" -- I remember having a British drawing teacher in art school and he would always talk about covering up your "rude bits" in life drawing classes !!



hahahaaaa now every I say or hear 'bits' I think of this!!

I take one of those plastic gel cushion things you stick in shoes to make them more comfortable and cut a small rectangular piece out of it and stick it on the inside of the strap at my heel.  It keeps the shoes on better.  It doesn't stay there forever and I have to replace it now and then but it's been a good trick.  I can wear the sandals without that but then it's more of a struggle to keep them on as I'm walking.


----------



## marina230

I guess to wear RO shoes you have to be creative as much as a designer but, nothing can stop ladies of TPF look unique. Great job Debi and thank you for tips! do not forget to post more pictures!


----------



## flower71

_debi_ said:


> I found this pic, I took it last year for the Proenza Schouler forum where we were showing each other our outfits.  You can sort of see the sandals, and that is a Lilies top as well.  I have that top in this pale green colour and also in black.  It's sleeveless.  I love it.


you look great debi. 
I agree about the sizing...the leather does stretch so I will definitely go smaller next time.


----------



## clarkda

any new rick owens purchases? i've got an itch to see some brilliance>?


----------



## marina230

I got one more top. The same as my grey, but in black color. I also, started wearing them on top of my maxi dresses, so it looks like I have few more dresses in my closet. Who else got something new?


----------



## marina230

Just posted this picture on Valentino forum, but realized I was wearing my new RO jacket. So, my first modeling picture on this forum.


----------



## _debi_

marina230 said:


> Just posted this picture on Valentino forum, but realized I was wearing my new RO jacket. So, my first modeling picture on this forum.



It looks fantastic on you!!  I really love the colour.


----------



## _debi_

marina230 said:


> I got one more top. The same as my grey, but in black color. I also, started wearing them on top of my maxi dresses, so it looks like I have few more dresses in my closet. Who else got something new?



Which top is that?

I am sadly lacking in RO purchases at the moment.....  I had to send the YOOX tops back as they were too big, and I gave up on the skirt that had weird sizing.  Also the white twist front top was see through, I think I mentioned that already.  I'm trying so hard to spend money but it's just not meant to be.... haha.

But, I'm going to Paris on Thursday and hopefully I can find something there...  Usually they have things there I have never seen before, both in the shop and department stores.  Can't wait to have a look around.


----------



## jenskar

Chloe -- I'm 5'3" -- the proportions on the pants are quite good -- they stand up to a decent hemming and the bias cut on many create some definition on your inner thigh when you walk -- so I wouldn't rule them out on height alone -- I wear them with platforms so that gives me another 4 inches ... had them hemmed just barely off the ground.
Bought another pair in black from YOOX, with a Drkshd drapey top (the one you can really wear back or forwards) in another color -- got so many compliments when I wore the pants yesterday and they feel amazing on (lined).

http://pinterest.com/pin/125608277077331859/
http://pinterest.com/pin/125608277077331860/

Debi -- you look amazing


----------



## marina230

_debi_ said:
			
		

> Which top is that?
> 
> I am sadly lacking in RO purchases at the moment.....  I had to send the YOOX tops back as they were too big, and I gave up on the skirt that had weird sizing.  Also the white twist front top was see through, I think I mentioned that already.  I'm trying so hard to spend money but it's just not meant to be.... haha.
> 
> But, I'm going to Paris on Thursday and hopefully I can find something there...  Usually they have things there I have never seen before, both in the shop and department stores.  Can't wait to have a look around.



The same in black. I love my grey so much and black is great. I also, got so many tops from yoox, but did return them because most of them did not fit me well at all.


----------



## marina230

jenskar said:
			
		

> Chloe -- I'm 5'3" -- the proportions on the pants are quite good -- they stand up to a decent hemming and the bias cut on many create some definition on your inner thigh when you walk -- so I wouldn't rule them out on height alone -- I wear them with platforms so that gives me another 4 inches ... had them hemmed just barely off the ground.
> Bought another pair in black from YOOX, with a Drkshd drapey top (the one you can really wear back or forwards) in another color -- got so many compliments when I wore the pants yesterday and they feel amazing on (lined).
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/125608277077331859/
> http://pinterest.com/pin/125608277077331860/
> 
> Debi -- you look amazing



Love second top! I want the same!


----------



## flower71

_debi_ said:


> Which top is that?
> 
> I am sadly lacking in RO purchases at the moment.....  I had to send the YOOX tops back as they were too big, and I gave up on the skirt that had weird sizing.  Also the white twist front top was see through, I think I mentioned that already.  I'm trying so hard to spend money but it's just not meant to be.... haha.
> 
> But, *I'm going to Paris* on Thursday and hopefully I can find something there...  Usually they have things there I have never seen before, both in the shop and department stores.  Can't wait to have a look around.


lucky you debi! I hope you have a great time...would love to come along too
*marina*, love the jacket!


----------



## chloe speaks

*debi*: have fun in Paris, and buy lots of RO to show us!
*marina*: that top is great. now i need. and your jacket looks great on you!
*jenskar*: that's good to know because i would need to 'hem' - isn't the hem just a 'cut'? raw?  because that's how many of the pants look! damn girl, i just don't know if i could commit to wearing a 4" wedge every time i put on the pants, which i KNOW, is like a Luxury Sweatpants as they are soooo comfy.

and LOVE that second top.


----------



## meowmeow

marina230 said:
			
		

> Just posted this picture on Valentino forum, but realized I was wearing my new RO jacket. So, my first modeling picture on this forum.



You look great marina!


----------



## jenskar

marina230 said:


> Love second top! I want the same!



and duh -- while Ms. Debi does look amazing, always -- that was you Marina -- I can't read some times!

re: pants -- yes I guess i should have done them raw but I had my tailor actually do a finished edge as the fabric is so dressy, I knew I'd wear them for work.  Sacrilegious, no?

Debi -- enjoy Paris.  So lucky, you Brits, you just nip on over and shop.  Us NYC/NJ girls, we get to go to Woodbury Commons.  Bah!

Has anyone seen the NYC stock of furs?  Fur vests, fur hoods, fur fur.  Why didn't I find RO before I bought that damn Persian lamb coat.  maybe I could sell it .... ok, now I'm whining over fashion.  So not ok.


----------



## Mygen

Are any of you familiar with the website spenceclothing?
I have never heard of it before - and they are selling RO leather jackets 

http://www.spenceclothing.com/store/rick-owens/

I just want to know if this site is reliable?


----------



## Lae

calisnoopy said:


> So happy, got these 2 for a steal...
> 
> *Rick Owens Metallic Dust Classic Leather Jacket*
> spence.it/marche/Rick_Owens/art11666b_1_20120126093833_54.JPG
> 
> 
> *Rick Owens Pearl Silver Metallic Classic Leather Jacket*
> More of a champagne light metallic gold in some lighting...



Have you received these yet? How's the pearl IRL?


----------



## chloe speaks

1


----------



## calisnoopy

Lae said:


> Have you received these yet? How's the pearl IRL?


 
yesss got them, sorry no pics yet, in the process of packing and moving...so pics and all will be delayed for awhile...

the pearl is gorgeous though! like a silvery pearl shade...very pretty!


----------



## marina230

calisnoopy said:


> yesss got them, sorry no pics yet, in the process of packing and moving...so pics and all will be delayed for awhile...
> 
> the pearl is gorgeous though! like a silvery pearl shade...very pretty!



Please, post pictures. I want to see how silvery pearl shade looks.


----------



## _debi_

marina230 said:


> The same in black. I love my grey so much and black is great. I also, got so many tops from yoox, but did return them because most of them did not fit me well at all.


 
How funny, I have this top in those two colours as well.  I love it!


----------



## _debi_

flower71 said:


> lucky you debi! I hope you have a great time...would love to come along too
> *marina*, love the jacket!


 


chloe speaks said:


> *debi*: have fun in Paris, and buy lots of RO to show us!
> *marina*: that top is great. now i need. and your jacket looks great on you!
> *jenskar*: that's good to know because i would need to 'hem' - isn't the hem just a 'cut'? raw? because that's how many of the pants look! damn girl, i just don't know if i could commit to wearing a 4" wedge every time i put on the pants, which i KNOW, is like a Luxury Sweatpants as they are soooo comfy.
> 
> and LOVE that second top.


 


jenskar said:


> and duh -- while Ms. Debi does look amazing, always -- that was you Marina -- I can't read some times!
> 
> re: pants -- yes I guess i should have done them raw but I had my tailor actually do a finished edge as the fabric is so dressy, I knew I'd wear them for work. Sacrilegious, no?
> 
> Debi -- enjoy Paris. So lucky, you Brits, you just nip on over and shop. Us NYC/NJ girls, we get to go to Woodbury Commons. Bah!
> 
> Has anyone seen the NYC stock of furs? Fur vests, fur hoods, fur fur. Why didn't I find RO before I bought that damn Persian lamb coat. maybe I could sell it .... ok, now I'm whining over fashion. So not ok.


 

Thanks guys! I hope I come back with some RO too.... 

And yeah that's one of the things I really love about living here, Paris is just over 2 hours away on the train!! I still can't get my head around that one, get on the train in London, 2 hours later get off in Paris.... I've done it so many times now but the novelty never wears off!! And such a fun journey, which is always accompanied by a few glasses of champagne....


----------



## marina230

_debi_ said:


> How funny, I have this top in those two colours as well.  I love it!



It is even funnier than you think. I saw a picture of you (I think it was you) with a very short cute haircut the way I used to have and wearing this top. So, after I saw the same top on yoox I had to have it. Trying looking like you, but an older version


----------



## mavsun

you look great *marina230*.


----------



## mavsun

calisnoopy said:


> yesss got them, sorry no pics yet, in the process of packing and moving...so pics and all will be delayed for awhile...
> 
> the pearl is gorgeous though! like a silvery pearl shade...very pretty!






marina230 said:


> Please, post pictures. I want to see how silvery pearl shade looks.



I also wonder how the leather feels like. is it paper thin? TIA.


----------



## pinknyanko

mavsun said:
			
		

> I also wonder how the leather feels like. is it paper thin? TIA.



I have a metallic dust and I find it to be on the thin side. Leather is supple but has a bit of a sandpapery feeling at the top layer due to metallic finish.

Question: is Rick Owens cheaper in Paris? I'll be going in July


----------



## Lae

pinknyanko said:


> I have a metallic dust and I find it to be on the thin side. Leather is supple but has a bit of a sandpapery feeling at the top layer due to metallic finish.
> 
> Question: is Rick Owens cheaper in Paris? I'll be going in July



Compared to where? In my experience the boutique tends to be a bit more expensive than other retailers, although they will have sales in July (I've seen 40% off there). Compared to US prices it will be cheaper, but within Europe the prices are pretty much the same as far as I know.


----------



## pinknyanko

Lae said:
			
		

> Compared to where? In my experience the boutique tends to be a bit more expensive than other retailers, although they will have sales in July (I've seen 40% off there). Compared to US prices it will be cheaper, but within Europe the prices are pretty much the same as far as I know.



Oh great. Yes im from USA. Hope to catch a sale in July then


----------



## Lae

pinknyanko said:


> Oh great. Yes im from USA. Hope to catch a sale in July then



The official sale dates for all shops in Paris are June 27th to July 31st.

The best part is actually is that the boutique already has some F/W pieces in July .


----------



## anmldr1

I just purchased a Rick Owens jacket...it's a little snug in the shoulders...do these jackets tend to stretch?  Or should I have sized up?  Thanks do much!


----------



## marina230

anmldr1 said:


> I just purchased a Rick Owens jacket...it's a little snug in the shoulders...do these jackets tend to stretch?  Or should I have sized up?  Thanks do much!



No, keep it because it will stretch. Post pictures for us.


----------



## Kirali

anmldr1 said:


> I just purchased a Rick Owens jacket...it's a little snug in the shoulders...do these jackets tend to stretch?  Or should I have sized up?  Thanks do much!



They do stretch, how much depends on the style and the leather.


----------



## anmldr1

My new Rick Owens jacket . I'll post modeling pics in a couple days...I'm headed to NYC tomorrow so it's packed .


----------



## mundodabolsa

anmldr1 said:


> My new Rick Owens jacket . I'll post modeling pics in a couple days...I'm headed to NYC tomorrow so it's packed .



beautiful, that model will definitely stretch some.  so if it's only a little snug keep it.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 1699124
> 
> 
> My new Rick Owens jacket . I'll post modeling pics in a couple days...I'm headed to NYC tomorrow so it's packed .



beautiful! congrats!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone looking FAB!! *

*anmldr1 ~* congrats!!


----------



## clarkda

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 1699124
> 
> 
> My new Rick Owens jacket . I'll post modeling pics in a couple days...I'm headed to NYC tomorrow so it's packed .



Is this blistered lamb? Looks devine!


----------



## marina230

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 1699124
> 
> 
> My new Rick Owens jacket . I'll post modeling pics in a couple days...I'm headed to NYC tomorrow so it's packed .



Love your jacket!!!! I need this style in every color!


----------



## chloe speaks

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 1699124
> 
> 
> My new Rick Owens jacket . I'll post modeling pics in a couple days...I'm headed to NYC tomorrow so it's packed .



very nice! congrats - maybe i'll see you here and give you the RO secret handshake 

i keep saying my next RO will be the black moto


----------



## _debi_

marina230 said:


> It is even funnier than you think. I saw a picture of you (I think it was you) with a very short cute haircut the way I used to have and wearing this top. So, after I saw the same top on yoox I had to have it. Trying looking like you, but an older version



Haha that is great!!  That was me.  Glad I could help you spend some money!


----------



## _debi_

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 1699124
> 
> 
> My new Rick Owens jacket . I'll post modeling pics in a couple days...I'm headed to NYC tomorrow so it's packed .



Congrats!!  And I agree, they definitely stretch.


----------



## _debi_

So I had a lovely time in Paris.  It was great to check out all their RO, I saw a lot I hadn't seen before.  Especially in the shop, wow, there were some crazy things....  Like a classic style biker jacket, but lined completely (sleeves as well) in what I think was mink...... Also this other white fur jacket with black tufts of hair coming out of the shoulders....  That one was I think 14,000 euros....

But, I didn't get anything   There was nothing that really grabbed me and said 'take me home'.  Actually I came home totally empty handed besides one Dior nail polish!!  I must be losing my touch.... haha.  Nothing really grabbed me, and I feel like I've already picked up a lot of what I need for this spring/summer.

I took a couple of pics of the PR shop for my fellow RO ladies, here they are:

(Sorry they're not the best photos, I was trying to do it quickly so no one thought I was too much of a wally... haha)


----------



## _debi_

Haha I just realised that in a couple of the photos you can see my reflection!! 

Also the reflections show the setting a bit more.


----------



## Kirali

I love that store so much. Especially the furniture
I once inquired about some chairs. When they told me the price I thought it was for the whole set. When they told me it was for one I nearly keeled over.

Did you have a good time debi? I'm going as soon as I get the email for the sales. I hope the jacket I want hasn't sold out until then.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks for all the beautiful pix Debi!

I hope you at least enjoyed yourself in Paris!


----------



## _debi_

Yeah we had a great time, just wandering around, shopping, and stopping for wine or champagne regularly!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^sounds lovely 

Makes me wanna go on vacation now lol


----------



## chloe speaks

^^ oh the world that is, before children.... :sigh:

so nice to wander (and i do love my little girl too)!


----------



## marina230

chloe speaks said:


> ^^ oh the world that is, before children.... :sigh:
> 
> so nice to wander (and i do love my little girl too)!


Or after children. We travel now every 2-3 month. They all 3 in college (24, 23, 22). Actually, next week middle child is graduating from college and we all going to ceremony. It will be at 8 a.m, I was planning to wear my Valentino dress thinking it wil be in evening, but now most likely I will wear Rick Owens black top, black long skirt, Chanel long neckless. Still have to think about shoes and bag.


----------



## marina230

Does any one have this jacket or saw this jacket? It is a suede not leather. I think it will be hard to take care of specially light color. Any ideas?


----------



## chloe speaks

marina230 said:


> Or after children. We travel now every 2-3 month. They all 3 in college (24, 23, 22). Actually, next week middle child is graduating from college and we all going to ceremony. It will be at 8 a.m, I was planning to wear my Valentino dress thinking it wil be in evening, but now most likely I will wear Rick Owens black top, black long skirt, Chanel long neckless. Still have to think about shoes and bag.



^^^ 24, 23, 22 wow you were pregnant for three years! but thankfully, now they are all grown up. my question is...aren't they at the age where they are EYEING your 15? rick owen jackets? how do you keep all your goodies from them ? (assuming any of them are girls! )


----------



## marina230

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^ 24, 23, 22 wow you were pregnant for three years! but thankfully, now they are all grown up. my question is...aren't they at the age where they are EYEING your 15? rick owen jackets? how do you keep all your goodies from them ? (assuming any of them are girls! )



We have 2 boys and 1 girl who is the same size as me (except shoes) and she does not like bags, jewelry, RO or HL. I hope one day she will change. All she wears now forever 21. They have their own style in college. At least there,the better school is the less kids care about fashion. When she moved I took over her walking closet the same day.


----------



## flower71

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 1699124
> 
> 
> My new Rick Owens jacket . I'll post modeling pics in a couple days...I'm headed to NYC tomorrow so it's packed .


I love it! Congrats, it's on my wishlist


----------



## dcblam

Thought I would post this fantastic RO leather/waxed cotton peplum jacket on sale at NM:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod136360013&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search

I have it and it is DIVINE!  I normally wear 42 in RO, but got the 44 in this style and it fits nicely.  What you don't see is the collar from the back....there's additional fabric to use it as a hood or fold the collar in infinite ways to frame your face.  It's totally gorgeous, as you can imagine.  
I am a bit short-waisted and it fits perfectly - so it may not be suitable for a long waisted lass.

PS - NM description is incorrect (why are they so bad at this???).  The arms are suede.  Body is waxed cotton.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

do they have a basic washed leather one every season? i got one in oct 2010 but unfortunately due to sizing, got rid of it. it was the most amazing jacket ever and ive been trying to find one very similar. should i go down to ro hq in nyc or just get it on nap(where i got it the first time round)? does nap have everything on?

Also, when do they start selling their shearling jackets?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yellowsuitcase said:


> do they have a basic washed leather one every season? i got one in oct 2010 but unfortunately due to sizing, got rid of it. it was the most amazing jacket ever and ive been trying to find one very similar. should i go down to ro hq in nyc or just get it on nap(where i got it the first time round)? does nap have everything on?
> 
> Also, when do they start selling their shearling jackets?



No online store has "everything" that RO offers. Only their boutiques will have the entire collection.

Yes, the black washed leather jacket is a classic, you'll be able to get it without any difficulty.

The shearling jackets are usually FW

Good luck!


----------



## yellowsuitcase

thanks! do you happen to know when fw will be selling?


----------



## Kirali

yellowsuitcase said:
			
		

> do they have a basic washed leather one every season? i got one in oct 2010 but unfortunately due to sizing, got rid of it. it was the most amazing jacket ever and ive been trying to find one very similar. should i go down to ro hq in nyc or just get it on nap(where i got it the first time round)? does nap have everything on?
> 
> Also, when do they start selling their shearling jackets?



I would call the boutique first to see of they have the jacket in stock.  The washed biker is the most popular style and often out of stock in boutiques.


----------



## iluvmybags

I need some sizing help and I hope someone's available cuz I'm on a time limit!  

I'm trying to decide between a 44 and a 46 in the washed leather jacket
I have two Balenciaga jackets - an Ardoise (current season) in a 42, and a Tempete (2010) in a 44.  They both fit me well - the 42 is just a little snug under my arms.  Between the two, the 44 is the more comfortable fit (if I were to buy another Balenciaga, I'd probably get a 44 if it were available)

I've been reading through the thread here and I think I should probably get a 46 in the Rick Owens - it seems like most people have said to go up one size from Balenciaga.  Is this correct?

Depending on the designer, I'm a US size 10 - I have a small waist, but I'm very hippy w/a larger tush.  I'm also pretty busty

Advice, anyone? TIA

ETA: I also wonder about the colors Dark Shadon and Dust - according to the pics shown, they both look like a true grey (Dust being the lighter of the two) - but I just came across a pic on eBay of Dark Shadow and it really looks dark, closer to a lighter shade of black.  I wonder if the Dark Shadow is too similar to my Balenciaga Tempete?  Maybe I should go with Dust? (altho I want a true grey - not a taupey grey) HELP!


----------



## Kirali

If you are busty I recommend sizing up. I am quite busty myself and I usually wear an italian 40/42. I always have to take a 42 or sometimes even a 44 in RO jackets. Rick unfortunately does not cut for a bigger bust (his patterns are well below industry standard in that department).

Both, Darkshadow and Dust are not true greys. There is always some brown or green in those colours, how much varies from season to season. Rick hasn't done a true grey in ages.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

iluvmybags said:


> I need some sizing help and I hope someone's available cuz I'm on a time limit!
> 
> I'm trying to decide between a 44 and a 46 in the washed leather jacket
> I have two Balenciaga jackets - an Ardoise (current season) in a 42, and a Tempete (2010) in a 44.  They both fit me well - the 42 is just a little snug under my arms.  Between the two, the 44 is the more comfortable fit (if I were to buy another Balenciaga, I'd probably get a 44 if it were available)
> 
> I've been reading through the thread here and I think I should probably get a 46 in the Rick Owens - it seems like most people have said to go up one size from Balenciaga.  Is this correct?
> 
> Depending on the designer, I'm a US size 10 - I have a small waist, but I'm very hippy w/a larger tush.  I'm also pretty busty
> 
> Advice, anyone? TIA
> 
> ETA: I also wonder about the colors Dark Shadon and Dust - according to the pics shown, they both look like a true grey (Dust being the lighter of the two) - but I just came across a pic on eBay of Dark Shadow and it really looks dark, closer to a lighter shade of black.  I wonder if the Dark Shadow is too similar to my Balenciaga Tempete?  Maybe I should go with Dust? (altho I want a true grey - not a taupey grey) HELP!



hmm... based on your description, I'd say a 48 might be even a better choice


----------



## iluvmybags

Kirali said:


> If you are busty I recommend sizing up. I am quite busty myself and I usually wear an italian 40/42. I always have to take a 42 or sometimes even a 44 in RO jackets. Rick unfortunately does not cut for a bigger bust (his patterns are well below industry standard in that department).
> 
> Both, Darkshadow and Dust are not true greys. There is always some brown or green in those colours, how much varies from season to season. Rick hasn't done a true grey in ages.



Thank you for the response - so I'm thinking I should go with the 46 then


About the color - I know you said they don't have a true grey, but does Dark Shadow look grey or does it look more like black? This is the picture that's provided - is this accurate? I've seen some other pics where it looks much darker than this.


----------



## iluvmybags

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> hmm... based on your description, I'd say a 48 might be even a better choice



Unfortunately 46 is the largest size available
This is my Balenciaga in the 42 - at first I thought I might need a 44 in RO, but the more I read, the more I was leaning towards the 46


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you for the response - so I'm thinking I should go with the 46 then
> 
> 
> About the color - I know you said they don't have a true grey, but does Dark Shadow look grey or does it look more like black? This is the picture that's provided - is this accurate? I've seen some other pics where it looks much darker than this.



No, that's more of a true grey.

Basically anything dull-grey-dusky is called "Dust"
Like Kirali said, it's got more shades of green

you can do a search here, there a couple of ladies who have the dust, dark dust, or dark shadow colors


----------



## marina230

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you for the response - so I'm thinking I should go with the 46 then
> 
> 
> About the color - I know you said they don't have a true grey, but does Dark Shadow look grey or does it look more like black? This is the picture that's provided - is this accurate? I've seen some other pics where it looks much darker than this.



I have very similar jacket and I would say this one is a true grey. Also, I would get size 44-46. 48 would be way too big for you.


----------



## anmldr1

Does anyone find the sleeves to be too long?  I find that no matter how much I bunch the arms, the sleeves keep getting in my way. Has anyone had their sleeves shortened? Or us that just totally wrong to do??


----------



## _debi_

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you for the response - so I'm thinking I should go with the 46 then
> 
> 
> About the color - I know you said they don't have a true grey, but does Dark Shadow look grey or does it look more like black? This is the picture that's provided - is this accurate? I've seen some other pics where it looks much darker than this.



Just to confuse you, I'm going to disagree about busty women needing to size up.  I'm a 38IT in clothes and a 32DD.  The first RO jacket I bought was a size 40 as it fit at the time but since then it has stretched out a lot.  For my most recent one they only had a 38 available so I gave it a try and I'm really glad I did because I prefer the fit on this one.  It was snug but I could do it up and because I knew it would stretch I kept it.  It has stretched and now fits perfectly.  When I got it it did pull a bit under the arms because of my boobs but that has stretched, and it's not very noticeable and doesn't make it look too small.  It fits in the rest of the body much better than the 40 does now that the 40 has stretched.

However - it also depends on what you're planning on using the jacket for.  If it's a spring to fall jacket then I would get the smaller size, but if you're planning on using it for winter and want to put several layers under it then get the size up.  I can wear the 38 with a sweater and something under, but I couldn't fit a couple of layers and a scarf under it.  But that's not what I need it for anyways.

I'm not familiar with Balenciaga jackets, but the 42 looks like a good fit for you, so you would probably be ok with a 44 RO.

But in the end the only way you can really tell is by trying them on..... but do keep in mind that they do stretch.


----------



## _debi_

anmldr1 said:


> Does anyone find the sleeves to be too long?  I find that no matter how much I bunch the arms, the sleeves keep getting in my way. Has anyone had their sleeves shortened? Or us that just totally wrong to do??



A good tip that a few of us do is to fold the end of the sleeves under and keep pushing it under until you get it to the length you want.  Once you get the hang of it it's easy to do and looks fine.


----------



## Balchlfen

iluvmybags said:


> Unfortunately 46 is the largest size available
> This is my Balenciaga in the 42 - at first I thought I might need a 44 in RO, but the more I read, the more I was leaning towards the 46



Hiya! Hope I'm not too late but I have both Balenciaga and Rick Owens leather jackets. I am a FR36 in Balenciaga and a IT38 in Rick Owens. So it should follow that if you prefer the fit of your Bal FR42 then you should go for Rick Owens IT44; but if you prefer your Bal FR44 then go for Rick Owens IT46  

HTH


----------



## Suzie

Balchlfen said:


> Hiya! Hope I'm not too late but I have both Balenciaga and Rick Owens leather jackets. I am a FR36 in Balenciaga and a IT38 in Rick Owens. So it should follow that if you prefer the fit of your Bal FR42 then you should go for Rick Owens IT44; but if you prefer your Bal FR44 then go for Rick Owens IT46
> 
> HTH


 
I agree, I have a Bal 40 (that I can't zip up) and I have Rick Owens in 42. (also can't zip up).


----------



## iluvmybags

Thanks for the advice everyone!  I've been going back & forth, and think I may wait.  As I looked more closely at the pics in this thread, I realized the jackets that are available, are a different style than the one I'm most drawn to - I really like the style that has pockets and drapes on the bottom. The one that's available is cut straight across the bottom and has no pockets.  I think I'm gonna make a trip to Barneys (hopefully, they have them there) in order to try them on.!

Thanks for the sizing advice - I agree that I'm probably a 46.  I found some eBay listings with measurements and I think the 44 would be too small across my shoulders and I don't think I could zip it (I'd probably wear it open, but would like to have the option)


----------



## iluvmybags

This is the style I like (from earlier in this thread)







And these are the two I was trying to choose between - one is Dust and one is Dark Shadow.
The Dust one has pockets, the Dark Shadow doesn't


----------



## chloe speaks

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone!  I've been going back & forth, and think I may wait.  As I looked more closely at the pics in this thread, I realized the jackets that are available, are a different style than the one I'm most drawn to - I really like the style that has pockets and drapes on the bottom. The one that's available is cut straight across the bottom and has no pockets.  I think I'm gonna make a trip to Barneys (hopefully, they have them there) in order to try them on.!
> 
> Thanks for the sizing advice - I agree that I'm probably a 46.  I found some eBay listings with measurements and I think the 44 would be too small across my shoulders and I don't think I could zip it (I'd probably wear it open, but would like to have the option)


U

Definitely DO try some RO jackets on in person; you will see that the measurements are not necessarily true to the fit as one of the reasons we love RO is his unusual cuts. You can see how his shoulder seams ride way higher on the back than more "standard" cuts this seem impossibly small. also the fit is Sooo diff than Balenciaga jackets because the leathers used ate vastly different


----------



## jlao

* iluvmybags *, I have this exact jacket and I LOVE LOVE it!!!

I do think you should try it on to know the exact fit on this jacket.  Good luck!


----------



## iluvmybags

jlao said:


> * iluvmybags *, I have this exact jacket and I LOVE LOVE it!!!
> 
> I do think you should try it on to know the exact fit on this jacket.  Good luck!


does this jacket have a style name?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

anmldr1 said:


> Does anyone find the sleeves to be too long?  I find that no matter how much I bunch the arms, the sleeves keep getting in my way. Has anyone had their sleeves shortened? Or us that just totally wrong to do??



I think they're meant to be long like that, but if it bothers you that much and you don't want to fold the sleeves every time, then cutting it would be another option 



iluvmybags said:


> does this jacket have a style name?





iluvmybags said:


> This is the style I like (from earlier in this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the two I was trying to choose between - one is Dust and one is Dark Shadow.
> The Dust one has pockets, the Dark Shadow doesn't



Well that's me... and given that you posted my pic, I looked up the article number which is RP 2710/LC and the color is Dark Dust. RO does not have a "name" for each style. Good luck


----------



## jlao

iluvmybags said:


> does this jacket have a style name?


I threw away the tags already but from care label, it reads:

"RP 2710 /LC" and the colour I got is Dark Dust, a very dark distressed grey


----------



## jenskar

_debi_ said:


> A good tip that a few of us do is to fold the end of the sleeves under and keep pushing it under until you get it to the length you want.  Once you get the hang of it it's easy to do and looks fine.



I agree -- I was trying to push them until I found this forum, now I'm a fold it under kind of RO gal ...

Did anyone buy anything on the MyHabit sale?  Just Lilies/Dark Shadow stuff but if you like his t shirts they're almost reasonable ....


----------



## dcblam

FYI -
Padded Peplum jacket from F/W on sale at NM:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...ch.jsp%3FN%3D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Drick%2Bowens%


----------



## dcblam

So, I took the plunge and ordered this from The Corner with their 30% sale....

http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59125763na.html

I don't know what to expect....the description says "textured", but I wonder if it's blistered?     And what color is LEAD?  

Will I love it?  

Would love thoughts from others who may be familiar with this one.....TIA!


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> So, I took the plunge and ordered this from The Corner with their 30% sale....
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59125763na.html
> 
> I don't know what to expect....the description says "textured", but I wonder if it's blistered?     And what color is LEAD?
> 
> Will I love it?
> 
> Would love thoughts from others who may be familiar with this one.....TIA!



It almost looks sueded ... not just blistered.  Should be interesting!


----------



## Kirali

I think it is actually this seasons blistered leather. 
The leathers usually differ from season to season and I have noticed that the blistered leather is not as 'crusty' as it used to be. 
I have a jacket from S/S 11 that is blisterd but it is almost suede like and much softer than the blistered leather from Crust for example.


----------



## Lae

dcblam said:


> So, I took the plunge and ordered this from The Corner with their 30% sale....
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59125763na.html
> 
> I don't know what to expect....the description says "textured", but I wonder if it's blistered?     And what color is LEAD?
> 
> Will I love it?
> 
> Would love thoughts from others who may be familiar with this one.....TIA!



It looks gorgeous so I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## dcblam

^^ Thanks for chiming in!  I am new to RO and had no idea that there were so many leathers with each season - I suppose that's what makes it exciting.  AND, you're so knowledgeable - thanks.

Looks like we'll know for sure what this leather looks/feels like, as well as the color once I open the box....

I'll let you know.....in the meantime, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> ^^ Thanks for chiming in!  I am new to RO and had no idea that there were so many leathers with each season - I suppose that's what makes it exciting.  AND, you're so knowledgeable - thanks.
> 
> Looks like we'll know for sure what this leather looks/feels like, as well as the color once I open the box....
> 
> I'll let you know.....in the meantime, enjoy the weekend.



I'm a bit late, but I've seen this is person and it does look more sueded than blistered and crusty.  It's very soft and slouchy.  Let us know what you think!


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> I'm a bit late, but I've seen this is person and it does look more sueded than blistered and crusty.  It's very soft and slouchy.  Let us know what you think!



OOH, soft and slouchy, just what I want......indeed, I will give a full report upon receipt!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dcblam said:


> So, I took the plunge and ordered this from The Corner with their 30% sale....
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59125763na.html
> 
> I don't know what to expect....the description says "textured", but I wonder if it's blistered?     And what color is LEAD?
> 
> Will I love it?
> 
> Would love thoughts from others who may be familiar with this one.....TIA!



Just to add to the confusion... I'm pretty sure it's blistered


----------



## jenskar

Saks sale just started -- they have the sail coat from this season, some other pieces.  I got the silk/cotton kimono top.


----------



## Kirali

I think I am good this season. I need a new pair of bias cut pants since mine got ruined while biking but otherwise I've decided that I do not need any more Rick this season and directed my funds towards my main man - Yohji


----------



## _debi_

I see you lucky US ladies already have the NAP sale....  anyone getting anything?

If the wrap effect skirt is still available in my size in our sale I may get it...  other than that, can't believe I hardly got any RO this year, only a couple of tops on sale.  very sad....


----------



## Kirali

The folks at the Corner finally showed some mercy towards us Europeans:

THECORNERPRIVATEROW@SS12

30% off

debi, besides the items I preordered (and one of those was a horrible fit on me so I did not buy it) I only got a new pair of bias cut pants from the Corner pre-sale.

I had such high hopes for this collection, but what ended up on the racks didn't do it for me.
I hope F/W will be better, if those long coats won't make it into production I'll be really sad.


----------



## dcblam

It is here!





Alas, it is called Vintage leather with a thin, washed finish.  It really does not have the feel of leather.  I do like how it drapes.  The lead color is pretty matte. The color is a charcoal with a green undertone. 





I am not in love with this leather or fit. I have tried on  42's in this style that fit - this one is way too tight in the arms. You can see my biceps..LOL!
Mystery solved.....and the search continues for another RO for me!


----------



## wodlrla

*dcblam*, what do you mean by "It really does not have the feel of leather"? I thought S/S RO jackets are usually in thinner leather than F/W ones... 
Do you think it runs smaller than other RO jackets?
I ordered it in black from thecorner.com with promo code in my usual RO jacket size and now I'm worried.:cry: Mine hasn't arrived yet... 



dcblam said:


> It is here!
> 
> Alas, it is called Vintage leather with a thin, washed finish.  It really does not have the feel of leather.  I do like how it drapes.  The lead color is pretty matte. The color is a charcoal with a green undertone.
> 
> 
> I am not in love with this leather or fit. I have tried on  42's in this style that fit - this one is way too tight in the arms. You can see my biceps..LOL!
> Mystery solved.....and the search continues for another RO for me!


----------



## dcblam

*wodlrla *
Hmmm, understanding that we all have our opinions and knowing that S/S RO's are "paper thin" and not like F/W items, I just expected it to have a bit more of a leather feel.  It really feels more like fabric, then leather.  My only comparison is a RO jacket that I saw from last year that I remembered being a bit more leather-ish, AND I do have a Vince paper-thin leather jacket that is more leather like.  
I do not have a lot of experience with RO leather jackets.  I have tried on several RO's, several from this year.  From S/S: the one that has an asymmetric exposed zipper to the side and that one was a bit tighter than the moto jacket that I tried on from the previous season.  I tried on a F/W leather jacket with the peplum back in a 44 and that was too big for me.  BUT - I have a waxed leather jacket with blistered leather arms and that one is a 44 and it fits me perfectly.   So, I do believe the sizing can change with each style.   AND, the biggest fit issue for me are the sleeves.  My arms are a bit developed, so the fit for my biceps and triceps are too too snug.  
Bottom line, you will know once you get the jacket on!!!  
Sorry I haven't been more helpful!

Let me know how it goes......


----------



## juneping

dcblam said:


> It is here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737779
> 
> 
> Alas, it is called Vintage leather with a thin, washed finish.  It really does not have the feel of leather.  I do like how it drapes.  The lead color is pretty matte. The color is a charcoal with a green undertone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737782
> 
> 
> I am not in love with this leather or fit. I have tried on  42's in this style that fit - this one is way too tight in the arms. You can see my biceps..LOL!
> Mystery solved.....and the search continues for another RO for me!



i would say to wait for the FW leather jacket...not knowing where you  live. i used to live in seattle and it's quite chilly at the evening  time. so a paper think leather jacket might work for the weather.
i could only afford one RO leather jacket (i bought another one at the  outnet for 1/3 of the price but it's bomber style in bronze..so it's  quite limited)...so i picked the original style/leather jacket. the  leather is quite thick and it really is warm in the late fall. i like  how the leather drapes over the time....personally i don't like the  leather is all stretched and too soft...so the one i got i really love.


----------



## jenskar

Barney's sale has some nice pieces, of course, Barney's online ordering is a disaster


----------



## dcblam

juneping said:


> i would say to wait for the FW leather jacket...not knowing where you  live. i used to live in seattle and it's quite chilly at the evening  time. so a paper think leather jacket might work for the weather.
> i could only afford one RO leather jacket (i bought another one at the  outnet for 1/3 of the price but it's bomber style in bronze..so it's  quite limited)...so i picked the original style/leather jacket. the  leather is quite thick and it really is warm in the late fall. i like  how the leather drapes over the time....personally i don't like the  leather is all stretched and too soft...so the one i got i really love.



thanks dear for your recommendation....I don't know if you remember, but you helped me with an AllSaints leather jacket awhile ago!!!!
you may be right about waiting for F/W leather, that may be the way to go - but I really do like the option of wearing a sweater under a paper thin for additional warmth without bulk.  *sigh*  The search continues......


----------



## juneping

dcblam said:


> thanks dear for your recommendation....I don't know if you remember, but you helped me with an AllSaints leather jacket awhile ago!!!!
> you may be right about waiting for F/W leather, that may be the way to go - but I really do like the option of wearing a sweater under a paper thin for additional warmth without bulk.  *sigh*  The search continues......



hi ~~ i remembered that's why i chimed in.
GL on getting the perfect leather jacket. RO is my fav..


----------



## wodlrla

*dcblam*, Thank you for your insight! 
I guess I have to wait and see how mine looks in real.  Should have asked express shipping, lol. Getting a bit impatient! Will post once I receive mine. 
Hope you find your RO jacket soon! 




dcblam said:


> *wodlrla *
> Hmmm, understanding that we all have our opinions and knowing that S/S RO's are "paper thin" and not like F/W items, I just expected it to have a bit more of a leather feel.  It really feels more like fabric, then leather.  My only comparison is a RO jacket that I saw from last year that I remembered being a bit more leather-ish, AND I do have a Vince paper-thin leather jacket that is more leather like.
> I do not have a lot of experience with RO leather jackets.  I have tried on several RO's, several from this year.  From S/S: the one that has an asymmetric exposed zipper to the side and that one was a bit tighter than the moto jacket that I tried on from the previous season.  I tried on a F/W leather jacket with the peplum back in a 44 and that was too big for me.  BUT - I have a waxed leather jacket with blistered leather arms and that one is a 44 and it fits me perfectly.   So, I do believe the sizing can change with each style.   AND, the biggest fit issue for me are the sleeves.  My arms are a bit developed, so the fit for my biceps and triceps are too too snug.
> Bottom line, you will know once you get the jacket on!!!
> Sorry I haven't been more helpful!
> 
> Let me know how it goes......


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> *wodlrla *
> Hmmm, understanding that we all have our opinions and knowing that S/S RO's are "paper thin" and not like F/W items, I just expected it to have a bit more of a leather feel. It really feels more like fabric, then leather. My only comparison is a RO jacket that I saw from last year that I remembered being a bit more leather-ish, AND I do have a Vince paper-thin leather jacket that is more leather like.
> I do not have a lot of experience with RO leather jackets. I have tried on several RO's, several from this year. From S/S: the one that has an asymmetric exposed zipper to the side and that one was a bit tighter than the moto jacket that I tried on from the previous season. I tried on a F/W leather jacket with the peplum back in a 44 and that was too big for me. BUT - I have a waxed leather jacket with blistered leather arms and that one is a 44 and it fits me perfectly. So, I do believe the sizing can change with each style. AND, the biggest fit issue for me are the sleeves. My arms are a bit developed, so the fit for my biceps and triceps are too too snug.
> Bottom line, you will know once you get the jacket on!!!
> Sorry I haven't been more helpful!
> 
> Let me know how it goes......


 
I know exactly what you mean about it not feeling like leather.  I thought it seemed like more of a coated cotton material rather than leather and I didn't like it either.  I didn't want to say before in case you liked it!!  Sorry that you don't, and do keep on the look out, the F/W stuff will be out reasonably soon.  Even the FW leathers aren't that thick, so won't be too bulky.  And I agree RO jackets are the best, fingers crossed you find one.


----------



## evietiger

dcblam said:


> It is here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737779
> 
> 
> Alas, it is called Vintage leather with a thin, washed finish. It really does not have the feel of leather. I do like how it drapes. The lead color is pretty matte. The color is a charcoal with a green undertone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737782
> 
> 
> I am not in love with this leather or fit. I have tried on 42's in this style that fit - this one is way too tight in the arms. You can see my biceps..LOL!
> Mystery solved.....and the search continues for another RO for me!


 
Just found this thread and I'm very happy! - I'm a big fan of RO jackets!

I do have this one in black and I love it - it drapes so much better because it's not like leather.


----------



## dcblam

Thanks *debi * and *evietiager* for chiming in!

It's a good thing that we ALL have our favorites - it would be a nightmare if we ALL had the same likes/dislikes - but one thing we all have in common is the great design and materials of RO items.

Now - since I'm such a newbie, I have a question for everyone:
PLEASE *give me your thoughts on your favorite RO leather jackets from PAST seasons and why you love it so much?????*


----------



## mshidy

Is this is classic RO jacket style?
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/black_leather_biker_jacket/51850
I am looking for something like this one on NAP but its out of my size:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074
I am not sure if its the way the model wear it makes it look different.

Also, anyone know the differnece between these two? Looks the same but one is sold out while the other in stock of every size.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/315500  $2465
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074  $2550

Thank you very much.


----------



## juneping

mshidy said:


> Is this is classic RO jacket style?
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/black_leather_biker_jacket/51850
> I am looking for something like this one on NAP but its out of my size:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074
> I am not sure if its the way the model wear it makes it look different.
> 
> Also, anyone know the differnece between these two? Looks the same but one is sold out while the other in stock of every size.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/315500  $2465
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074  $2550
> 
> Thank you very much.



1st one - not the classic style..the collar is not the same
2nd one - yes, classic style

3rd one - it's blistered leather i think
4th one - it looks like suede leather to me...


----------



## wodlrla

My jacket from thecorner.com hasn't arrived yet. It's taking forever coming from Italy and then their NJ warehouse. =(

Anyways, in the meantime, I just ordered this! The leather looks really nice and something different from the classic style. What do you ladies think? I need candid opinions! =D
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO5&d=Womens


----------



## dcblam

^^hmmmm, *wodlrla* - are you far from NJ??  Mine arrived within a week, but I live here on the East Coast so I get things from NJ the next day.  Have you tracked your shipment from UPS?  Can you also give us the details of the inside tag when you get the jacket?  I forgot to do so and was wondering IF it had another leather identifier (LP, LG, L-something or another) that we could add to the list for Vintage lamb leather.  This will be most helpful.

Candid opinion on the hoodie - I like it, but prefer the flexibility of the classic style.  It has so many different looks depending on how you zip/unzip, fold/unfold the collar.  it's easier to "dress up" with this cut.  I suppose you could dress up the hoodie, but that takes a lot more talent/skill than what I have!


----------



## wodlrla

Thanks for your input *dcblam*! After reading your comments and looking at my classic RO jackets, I've decided to cancel this order! I agree that classic RO signature style would be more versatile for $$$!

I'm located in CA so anything from the east coast with ground shipping takes more than a week. =( UPS says it will arrive next Wed. I will for sure to upload the leather code once I receive it! Thanks again! 



dcblam said:


> ^^hmmmm, *wodlrla* - are you far from NJ??  Mine arrived within a week, but I live here on the East Coast so I get things from NJ the next day.  Have you tracked your shipment from UPS?  Can you also give us the details of the inside tag when you get the jacket?  I forgot to do so and was wondering IF it had another leather identifier (LP, LG, L-something or another) that we could add to the list for Vintage lamb leather.  This will be most helpful.
> 
> Candid opinion on the hoodie - I like it, but prefer the flexibility of the classic style.  It has so many different looks depending on how you zip/unzip, fold/unfold the collar.  it's easier to "dress up" with this cut.  I suppose you could dress up the hoodie, but that takes a lot more talent/skill than what I have!


----------



## _debi_

mshidy said:


> Is this is classic RO jacket style?
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/black_leather_biker_jacket/51850
> I am looking for something like this one on NAP but its out of my size:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074
> I am not sure if its the way the model wear it makes it look different.
> 
> Also, anyone know the differnece between these two? Looks the same but one is sold out while the other in stock of every size.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/315500  $2465
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183074  $2550
> 
> Thank you very much.



Hi there, as said before the first one isn't classic, but it's close.

Personally I think the other two are the same jacket just different seasons, that's why one is sold out and the other isn't.


----------



## dcblam

_*wodlrla *_-  you're MOST welcome.
So, talk about unfair.......I went ahead and took the plunge and purchased a F/W edition of the classic style from Spence on evilbay - and it's scheduled for delivery this coming Monday!  Ah, the benefits of living on the "right" coast - LOL!  

I am intrigued by the LP leather - hammered lamb.  It will have more weight than the S/S versions, the question is - how much more weight and how will it drape?  And the color - ASH.  Not quite sure if it will be too white - looking more for a grey.  We'll see......

Here it is, photo courtesy of Spence:


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Thanks *debi * and *evietiager* for chiming in!
> 
> It's a good thing that we ALL have our favorites - it would be a nightmare if we ALL had the same likes/dislikes - but one thing we all have in common is the great design and materials of RO items.
> 
> Now - since I'm such a newbie, I have a question for everyone:
> PLEASE *give me your thoughts on your favorite RO leather jackets from PAST seasons and why you love it so much?????*



My favourites seem to be the fall jackets in just the normal leather.  Personally I like it when leather is just leather, rather than being too tampered with, i.e. textured, blistered etc.  I have two classic jackets, one black LC that was FW11 that I got a few months ago, and one DNA dust LG that was FW10.  I also have a classic shearling in dust that I got in November 11.  I LOVE them all, they are so versatile, cool, sexy, effortless, luxe, understated..... I could go on....  haha.  You definitely wouldn't regret getting one!


----------



## _debi_

wodlrla said:


> My jacket from thecorner.com hasn't arrived yet. It's taking forever coming from Italy and then their NJ warehouse. =(
> 
> Anyways, in the meantime, I just ordered this! The leather looks really nice and something different from the classic style. What do you ladies think? I need candid opinions! =D
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO5&d=Womens



I think the hooded ones are good if you already have classic ones and want to add variety to your collection, but for a first jacket I would go classic, so I think you're making the right decision.  The classic ones are the most versatile.

However I know someone on here that has been hankering after that hooded version for a while.....


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> _*wodlrla *_-  you're MOST welcome.
> So, talk about unfair.......I went ahead and took the plunge and purchased a F/W edition of the classic style from Spence on evilbay - and it's scheduled for delivery this coming Monday!  Ah, the benefits of living on the "right" coast - LOL!
> 
> I am intrigued by the LP leather - hammered lamb.  It will have more weight than the S/S versions, the question is - how much more weight and how will it drape?  And the color - ASH.  Not quite sure if it will be too white - looking more for a grey.  We'll see......
> 
> Here it is, photo courtesy of Spence:



Very nice!  I really like that, but I would be too scared to have such a light coloured jacket.  There is a bit more weight to the FW as you say but I don't think it's really that big of a difference.  It's been mentioned on here before that the difference is actually the lining being thicker rather than the leather.  For both of my FW jackets I don't find them bulky at all and still easily wear them into the spring.  That looks like one of the stiffer leathers but it will still soften up a lot with wear.


----------



## Kirali

_debi_ said:


> I think the hooded ones are good if you already have classic ones and want to add variety to your collection, but for a first jacket I would go classic, so I think you're making the right decision.  The classic ones are the most versatile.
> 
> However I know someone on here that has been hankering after that hooded version for a while.....




I'm still thinking about it. I actually tried it on but the leather was so thin that there is no way I'll be buying it at full retail. Not even sure if 30% is a good enough discount for that kind of quality. All the leather jackets this season have been so thin, not a good move Rick.

As for the hammered lamb. I have that one in black from Crust. It is IMO the best leather Rick has done since he went full scale with the bigger production. It is heavy and feels incredible.


----------



## _debi_

Kirali said:


> I'm still thinking about it. I actually tried it on but the leather was so thin that there is no way I'll be buying it at full retail. Not even sure if 30% is a good enough discount for that kind of quality. All the leather jackets this season have been so thin, not a good move Rick.
> 
> As for the hammered lamb. I have that one in black from Crust. It is IMO the best leather Rick has done since he went full scale with the bigger production. It is heavy and feels incredible.



Are you going to make it to Palais Royal for the sale?

Now I need to get my hands on hammered lamb!!!


----------



## dcblam

Hammered Lamb....sounds as if the Lamb got over-served at a bar somewhere!

*Kirali*
Wow, your description of this leather sounds utterly awesome - can't wait to see it IRL.
Thanks for chiming in..........

*debi*
Yes, a part of me is a bit scared about the light color, we'll see just how light it is.  I am hoping that there is some play with the color and that it isn't matte.  I am also starting to be a bit more relaxed when wearing my leathers - sometimes the well loved looked adds charm to the piece.  And thanks for letting me know more about the lining......


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Hammered Lamb....sounds as if the Lamb got over-served at a bar somewhere!
> 
> *Kirali*
> Wow, your description of this leather sounds utterly awesome - can't wait to see it IRL.
> Thanks for chiming in..........



HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Kirali

_debi_ said:


> Are you going to make it to Palais Royal for the sale?
> 
> Now I need to get my hands on hammered lamb!!!



If they have the new lookbook out by then, I think I'll go. I need to plot what coat it will be for winter.

If you can find a hammered lamb go for it. It is a lot heavier than most RO jackets but it ages so nice.


----------



## Mygen

I bought mine FW 2011 Classic jacket in LC from luisaviaroma.. I love this jacket.. But for those of you who have received LVR newsletter, there's a privat promocode that gives 30 % off - and there's still a couple of different RO jacket ón stock..


----------



## marina230

dcblam said:


> _*wodlrla *_-  you're MOST welcome.
> So, talk about unfair.......I went ahead and took the plunge and purchased a F/W edition of the classic style from Spence on evilbay - and it's scheduled for delivery this coming Monday!  Ah, the benefits of living on the "right" coast - LOL!
> 
> I am intrigued by the LP leather - hammered lamb.  It will have more weight than the S/S versions, the question is - how much more weight and how will it drape?  And the color - ASH.  Not quite sure if it will be too white - looking more for a grey.  We'll see......
> 
> Here it is, photo courtesy of Spence:


Very beautiful jacket! I got my from the same seller. Let us know how you like this jacket.


----------



## mavsun

It is the sales season! I am ready for some good deals if there is any.  

For those who live in the US, does anyone know how much we have to pay for the custom fee collected by UPS/Fedex if buying things from luisaviaroma.com?


----------



## cheapmommy

mavsun said:


> It is the sales season! I am ready for some good deals if there is any.
> 
> For those who live in the US, does anyone know how much we have to pay for the custom fee collected by UPS/Fedex if buying things from luisaviaroma.com?



Custom fees are included in the LVR price.  When I bought a jacket from them it was shipped by DHL and I didn't have to pay extra.  LVR collects the custom fees.


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> *wodlrla *
> Hmmm, understanding that we all have our opinions and knowing that S/S RO's are "paper thin" and not like F/W items, I just expected it to have a bit more of a leather feel.  It really feels more like fabric, then leather.



I tried on a pair of pants in that leather today in NY and you're right, it does not feel like leather -- I rather liked the look but I think it could be fragile too.  However, pants did not fit, so so much for that decision.

Made the mistake of trying on the bell shaped sleeve blouson jacket -- which is now sold out everywhere in a 44 -- I thought from the pictures of it that the sleeves would be impracticably long, but they were not, and I loved the jacket -- but his arms are just cut a tiny bit too tight in the 42 for me

It's this one, but in black http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=MDAxMQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=55I

However, and I can't find pictures anywhere except on the Rick Owens website NYC store directory, Mr. Jenskar and I both bought a pair of the silk gabardine cargo shorts -- his are grey, mine are blue/black, so it was not a wasted trip.

Looks like all the sales are live now in the US.


----------



## mavsun

cheapmommy said:


> Custom fees are included in the LVR price.  When I bought a jacket from them it was shipped by DHL and I didn't have to pay extra.  LVR collects the custom fees.



thanks very much *cheapmommy*! I guess I will watch the RO on LVR closely.


----------



## mavsun

Mygen said:


> I bought mine FW 2011 Classic jacket in LC from luisaviaroma.. I love this jacket.. But for those of you who have received LVR newsletter, there's a privat promocode that gives 30 % off - and there's still a couple of different RO jacket ón stock..



I wish I could get one. does 30% off apply to the sales items too?


----------



## Mygen

mavsun said:
			
		

> I wish I could get one. does 30% off apply to the sales items too?



The 30% off cannot be applied ón sales items,.


----------



## wodlrla

*dcblam*, congrats on your purchase! LOVE the color!  Can't wait to see your reveal!!!  And I agree with *Kirali*, LP leathers are the best!!!




dcblam said:


> wodlrla - you're MOST welcome.
> So, talk about unfair.......I went ahead and took the plunge and purchased a F/W edition of the classic style from Spence on evilbay - and it's scheduled for delivery this coming Monday! Ah, the benefits of living on the "right" coast - LOL!
> 
> I am intrigued by the LP leather - hammered lamb. It will have more weight than the S/S versions, the question is - how much more weight and how will it drape? And the color - ASH. Not quite sure if it will be too white - looking more for a grey. We'll see......
> 
> Here it is, photo courtesy of Spence:


----------



## wodlrla

*_debi_*, thanks for your input!

I ended up getting the hooded jacket again!!! 
But this time, I paid "only" ~$1.4 (~%50 off) thanks to my sister!!!  My sister is traveling Europe now and she spotted one on sale at a store in Sweden. She said the leather code is LP, hammered leather, which is my favorite!  She will ship it to me so hopefully will get it soon. Will do a reveal once I receive it. I do have several other classic RO styles so this will be something different. If I don't like it, I can just give it to my sis but hope that I will like it. We'll see!


----------



## dcblam

*wodlrla*
WOW - talk about timing!  Looks like you cancelled that order for a GREAT reason.  Congrats and now I'm uber psyched to see this "hammered leather".  
And yes, it will be a nice alternative to the classic pieces you have


----------



## marina230

wodlrla said:


> *_debi_*, thanks for your input!
> 
> I ended up getting the hooded jacket again!!!
> But this time, I paid "only" ~$1.4 (~%50 off) thanks to my sister!!!  My sister is traveling Europe now and she spotted one on sale at a store in Sweden. She said the leather code is LP, hammered leather, which is my favorite!  She will ship it to me so hopefully will get it soon. Will do a reveal once I receive it. I do have several other classic RO styles so this will be something different. If I don't like it, I can just give it to my sis but hope that I will like it. We'll see!



Great news! Can not wait to see pictures!


----------



## mavsun

Mygen said:


> The 30% off cannot be applied ón sales items,.



thanks *Mygen*.


----------



## mavsun

wodlrla said:


> *_debi_*, thanks for your input!
> 
> I ended up getting the hooded jacket again!!!
> But this time, I paid "only" ~$1.4 (~%50 off) thanks to my sister!!!  My sister is traveling Europe now and she spotted one on sale at a store in Sweden. She said the leather code is LP, hammered leather, which is my favorite!  She will ship it to me so hopefully will get it soon. Will do a reveal once I receive it. I do have several other classic RO styles so this will be something different. If I don't like it, I can just give it to my sis but hope that I will like it. We'll see!



Great deal! looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## dcblam

This is gonna be a TT (total tease) post.......because 

:useless:

I GOT IT!!!  The hammered lamb (LP) in Ash and it's exactly what I wanted.  NOW I know what *Kirali* and *wodlrla* mean by saying it's GREAT leather.

AND, you all KNOW that I'm a total newbie by my previous post on the S/S jacket that I received from The Corner.  I stated that it was called "Vintage", not knowing that probably MOST of his leathers have that "Vintage" tag attached to the garment!!!! Sheesh.

So - how should I describe this hammered lamb?  
a) it is thicker than the S/S leathers, for sure.  For lamb, I think it has a good weight to it - but in no way is it as thick as cow.
b) there is "texture" to the leather.  The name hammered gives the impression of using a hand hammer and striking the leather, thus making small impressions the size of a hammer's head onto the leather.  On the piece that I have, it looks like this method is used with something much longer and more narrow than a hammer.  The look is more like random, long striations/impressions that are here and there - not everywhere.  You can feel the impressions on the surface, they are not deep.  This, coupled with how the dye takes to this leather (varying shades, not a flat color) makes the garment come "alive".  Am I making any sense? 
c) ASH is a soft grey.  Love it!

Pics coming tomorrow.......was just too excited and had to share with you guys!!!!


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:
			
		

> This is gonna be a TT (total tease) post.......because
> 
> :useless:
> 
> I GOT IT!!!  The hammered lamb (LP) in Ash and it's exactly what I wanted.  NOW I know what Kirali and wodlrla mean by saying it's GREAT leather.
> 
> AND, you all KNOW that I'm a total newbie by my previous post on the S/S jacket that I received from The Corner.  I stated that it was called "Vintage", not knowing that probably MOST of his leathers have that "Vintage" tag attached to the garment!!!! Sheesh.
> 
> So - how should I describe this hammered lamb?
> a) it is thicker than the S/S leathers, for sure.  For lamb, I think it has a good weight to it - but in no way is it as thick as cow.
> b) there is "texture" to the leather.  The name hammered gives the impression of using a hand hammer and striking the leather, thus making small impressions the size of a hammer's head onto the leather.  On the piece that I have, it looks like this method is used with something much longer and more narrow than a hammer.  The look is more like random, long striations/impressions that are here and there - not everywhere.  You can feel the impressions on the surface, they are not deep.  This, coupled with how the dye takes to this leather (varying shades, not a flat color) makes the garment come "alive".  Am I making any sense?
> c) ASH is a soft grey.  Love it!
> 
> Pics coming tomorrow.......was just too excited and had to share with you guys!!!!



Yay! It sounds awesome, I'm glad you like it! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## wodlrla

Thanks, *dcblam, marina230, mavsun*!

*dcblam, *wow, has your new one arrived already? I'm still waiting on my order from thecorner.   Congrats! I knew you would like it!  Can't wait to see your reveals! 




dcblam said:


> This is gonna be a TT (total tease) post.......because
> 
> :useless:
> 
> I GOT IT!!!  The hammered lamb (LP) in Ash and it's exactly what I wanted.  NOW I know what *Kirali* and *wodlrla* mean by saying it's GREAT leather.
> 
> AND, you all KNOW that I'm a total newbie by my previous post on the S/S jacket that I received from The Corner.  I stated that it was called "Vintage", not knowing that probably MOST of his leathers have that "Vintage" tag attached to the garment!!!! Sheesh.
> 
> So - how should I describe this hammered lamb?
> a) it is thicker than the S/S leathers, for sure.  For lamb, I think it has a good weight to it - but in no way is it as thick as cow.
> b) there is "texture" to the leather.  The name hammered gives the impression of using a hand hammer and striking the leather, thus making small impressions the size of a hammer's head onto the leather.  On the piece that I have, it looks like this method is used with something much longer and more narrow than a hammer.  The look is more like random, long striations/impressions that are here and there - not everywhere.  You can feel the impressions on the surface, they are not deep.  This, coupled with how the dye takes to this leather (varying shades, not a flat color) makes the garment come "alive".  Am I making any sense?
> c) ASH is a soft grey.  Love it!
> 
> Pics coming tomorrow.......was just too excited and had to share with you guys!!!!


----------



## juneping

saw this on the outnet...and got them. waiting for delivery.
at the mean time, anybody tried them before?? 
the inseam is 39.5 inches....i need to be 10-ft tall....


----------



## dcblam

Okay gang, here it is....pls excuse my outfit for the day. I am too lazy to change clothes. 





There are no tags to specify the season. Color is Ash. LP Leather (hammered lamb)


----------



## dcblam

Back again. I cannot figure out how to imbed multiple images on my iPhone. Sorry. 





Example of hammered leather

Whoa...I think I'm figuring it out......


----------



## dcblam

ooh ooh, I'm kinda figuring it out......


----------



## dcblam

The much dreaded modeling shots where we all feel self conscious...






Size is 44. There is room to layer underneath.   

Funny, I was out this afternoon and tried on a Spring/Summer 2011 same style jacket in the LV leather and the 42 fit perfectly. The leather is not as thick as this one and I have to tell you, the LV was DIVINE.   Am now thinking I should find an LV instead of this LP

Can someone pls tell me how hard it is to find an LV leather?


----------



## dcblam

Another pic. This is where we start second guessing ourselves.  Ugh!





Do you think the fit is okay?


----------



## juneping

^^the fit is perfect!!
you look great!!


----------



## mavsun

wow,  *dcblam*, you look gorgeous with the jacket! the color fits you so well, although I think the jacket looks a little bit loose on you.


----------



## reon

dcblam said:
			
		

> Another pic. This is where we start second guessing ourselves.  Ugh!
> 
> Do you think the fit is okay?



This is too fabulous! Love how you look with this jacket. I think it's a winner.


----------



## jenskar

Dcblam -- that is one amazingly gorgeous jacket.  Bravo for buying something that light -- I'd be scared to death but it looks so good in that color.  I do think it's a bit loose BUT I think this is very personal and frankly, if the arms are too tight, I really do not wear my jackets much.  Btw -- nice bedroom set.

Juneping -- I tried on the leggings last year at Barneys -- liked them a lot but not at the price there were at (full price at that time) -- missed my size when Outnet first got them -- so good for you.  

So -- is the washed leather (lambskin) in the orangey color on LVR going to be fall or spring weight?  How can you tell?  I saw this color first as a FW, I'm quite sure ....
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=&vendorColor=MjQ=&season=sale&seasProdID=54I

My amazing silk gabardine shorts came -- I'll take a pic of them tomorrow.  They're even lighter than I remember.  And I think they're going to be great fun in the fall too with leggings/slouchy combat boots ...


----------



## Kirali

The link doesn't work for me, but if it is F/W it will be for pre-order as the fall collections are not out yet.


----------



## mavsun

Did anyone in the US ever return orders to LVR? Its website says shipping cost and import fee will be deducted from the original payment. The shipping cost would be 30euro, but how much import fee would be deducted? Say, if I bought a RO leather jacket @$2000, how much import fee would they deduct if I return it?


----------



## dcblam

mavsun said:


> Did anyone in the US ever return orders to LVR? Its website says shipping cost and import fee will be deducted from the original payment. The shipping cost would be 30euro, but how much import fee would be deducted? Say, if I bought a RO leather jacket @$2000, how much import fee would they deduct if I return it?



*mavsun*
First, let me say thanks for your lovely input on the jacket - love getting comments because they are so very very helpful.

In the spirit of helpfulness, I don't know what the import fee would be with your circumstances, but I had to pay approx. $65.00 for the jacket I just received from Spence in Italy - and the value of that jacket was $980.  The tax/fee is based on the value of the product.  I would think LVR could give you that figure since they paid for it on their end shipping it out to you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## juneping

jenskar said:


> Juneping -- I tried on the leggings last year at Barneys -- liked them a lot but not at the price there were at (full price at that time) -- missed my size when Outnet first got them -- so good for you.
> 
> ...



got them last night...i actually liked the fit tho the length was 40inches. but i asked for an exchange...strangely there were the only size left with multiple items.
there was a stain at the crotch....:weird:...so disgusting....


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> got them last night...i actually liked the fit tho the length was 40inches. but i asked for an exchange...strangely there were the only size left with multiple items.
> *there was a stain at the crotch*....:weird:...so disgusting....


goodness, I don't feel like buying anything on that site again, yuck!


----------



## flower71

dcblam said:


> Another pic. This is where we start second guessing ourselves.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746741
> 
> 
> Do you think the fit is okay?


love the pics, the fit seems great on you, though a bit loose. You could go with a 42 maybe? I got my first jacket size 44 and I am kicking myself I didn't get the 42 instead, there's quite some room under my jacket, boo!


----------



## dcblam

juneping said:


> got them last night...i actually liked the fit tho the length was 40inches. but i asked for an exchange...strangely there were the only size left with multiple items.
> there was a stain at the crotch....:weird:...so disgusting....



OH NO and OH HOW GROSS!!
What a disappointment, but now you know about sizing/fit and hopefully another will pop up for you in the future......


----------



## dcblam

flower71 said:


> love the pics, the fit seems great on you, though a bit loose. You could go with a 42 maybe? I got my first jacket size 44 and I am kicking myself I didn't get the 42 instead, there's quite some room under my jacket, boo!



*flower71 and mavsun*.....
I'm going to march upstairs and put on winter-like clothing to see how this 44 fits.  Since it's a thicker leather, it will be the jacket to wear in colder weather. 

*flower71* - you said your jacket stretched....was it with a Spring/Summer weight leather or the thicker Fall/Winter one????  Would love to know where the leather has stretched, especially in the ARMS......

*jenskar and reon* - thanks for your kind comments (and noticing my fab bedroom furniture!!!)  My arms are the issue, as well as the upper back.  And would love to see your silk shorts......by chance are they the ones at there on MyHabit last week???? 

and *juneping*, since I've followed you from another thread about leather jackets, where is my next stop????  Gotta plan ahead, you know....


----------



## marina230

dcblam said:


> Another pic. This is where we start second guessing ourselves.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746741
> 
> 
> Do you think the fit is okay?



Love this look! You look great and for sure I am thinking now about this jacket for myself. If I would live in colder climate I would have this jacket in every color. You could go one size smaller, but in this case you will not able to layer. Also, it is not so notisible to start dealing with complications of sending back, pay shipping again, pay a custom fee again.
You look great!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> goodness, I don't feel like buying anything on that site again, yuck!



I don't get why they didn't check it...that's the only area that need to check...



dcblam said:


> *flower71 and mavsun*.....
> I'm going to march upstairs and put on winter-like clothing to see how this 44 fits.  Since it's a thicker leather, it will be the jacket to wear in colder weather.
> 
> *flower71* - you said your jacket stretched....was it with a Spring/Summer weight leather or the thicker Fall/Winter one????  Would love to know where the leather has stretched, especially in the ARMS......
> 
> *jenskar and reon* - thanks for your kind comments (and noticing my fab bedroom furniture!!!)  My arms are the issue, as well as the upper back.
> 
> and *juneping*, since I've followed you from another thread about leather jackets, where is my next stop????  Gotta plan ahead, you know....


haha......isabel marant is my current obsession...pls stop by....i think you'll like IM jackets...very unique.


----------



## flower71

dcblam said:


> *flower71 and mavsun*.....
> I'm going to march upstairs and put on winter-like clothing to see how this 44 fits.  Since it's a thicker leather, it will be the jacket to wear in colder weather.
> 
> *flower71* - you said your jacket stretched....was it with a Spring/Summer weight leather or the thicker Fall/Winter one????  Would love to know where the leather has stretched, especially in the ARMS......
> 
> *jenskar and reon* - thanks for your kind comments (and noticing my fab bedroom furniture!!!)  My arms are the issue, as well as the upper back.
> 
> and *juneping*, since I've followed you from another thread about leather jackets, where is my next stop????  Gotta plan ahead, you know....


hi, my jacket is from SS2011, but the leather is quite thick. It's my one and only so I can't compare much. It always has been quite large, and it's stretched a bit in the arm area. I can layer so it doesn't really matter, but when I get the next one, I'll be downsizin for sure. Your jacket is beautiful!


----------



## dcblam

flower71 said:


> hi, my jacket is from SS2011, but the leather is quite thick. It's my one and only so I can't compare much. It always has been quite large, and it's stretched a bit in the arm area. I can layer so it doesn't really matter, but when I get the next one, I'll be downsizin for sure. Your jacket is beautiful!




Thanks for the info....can you tell me the leather  "code" for your SS2011 jacket??  If the 44 was quite large to begin with, than of course you need to size down!!

I've looked at the difference in dimensions for the 42 and 44 and it's not much - the real difference is the bust measurement (underarm to underarm).  I put on a thin cashmere cardigan underneath a long sleeve tee and the 44 is pretty snug in the arms, for sure!!!  Cannot imagine sizing down.   I have other leather jackets that are cut closer to my body, so maybe I should just sit tight and keep the 44........AND, just in case I put on some LB's, I'll be safe - LOL!

and* marina230 * - thanks for chiming in......


----------



## dcblam

juneping said:


> I don't get why they didn't check it...that's the only area that need to check...
> 
> 
> haha......isabel marant is my current obsession...pls stop by....i think you'll like IM jackets...very unique.



OKAY...off to take a look see at IM.......
I do have an adorable black and red plaid skirt of hers.....
So, are you a fan of her hubby, Jerome????


----------



## juneping

dcblam said:


> OKAY...off to take a look see at IM.......
> I do have an adorable black and red plaid skirt of hers.....
> So, are you a fan of her hubby, Jerome????



i've heard of him..and just did a search on him..only bags....they are nice, will check them out later (i meant in person when i am at the dept stores)...


----------



## dcblam

juneping said:


> i've heard of him..and just did a search on him..only bags....they are nice, will check them out later (i meant in person when i am at the dept stores)...



Indeed, the leather on his bags are AWESOME.
Honey......wait....are you not in the BIG CITY?????
His shop is right around the corner/next door to IM.........

He does some clothing as well, along with a lovely leather jacket......and I am ashamed to say that I did NOT try it on when I was there a month or so ago......


----------



## juneping

dcblam said:


> Indeed, the leather on his bags are AWESOME.
> Honey......wait....are you not in the BIG CITY?????
> His shop is right around the corner/next door to IM.........
> 
> He does some clothing as well, along with a lovely leather jacket......and I am ashamed to say that I did NOT try it on when I was there a month or so ago......



:shame:...i can be very lazy....


----------



## mavsun

dcblam said:


> *mavsun*
> First, let me say thanks for your lovely input on the jacket - love getting comments because they are so very very helpful.
> 
> In the spirit of helpfulness, I don't know what the import fee would be with your circumstances, but I had to pay approx. $65.00 for the jacket I just received from Spence in Italy - and the value of that jacket was $980.  The tax/fee is based on the value of the product.  I would think LVR could give you that figure since they paid for it on their end shipping it out to you.
> 
> Hope this helps.



thanks very much *dcblam*, this is very helpful. 

speaking of LVR, they are no help at all. I did ask them how much import fee would be deducted if returning an item, they told me the import fee is calculated by the custom, and they do not know in advance.


----------



## jenskar

juneping said:


> got them last night...i actually liked the fit tho the length was 40inches. but i asked for an exchange...strangely there were the only size left with multiple items.
> there was a stain at the crotch....:weird:...so disgusting....


Ewwwwwwww !!

Kirali -- the link posted funny -- it's in the sale section, the washed biker in a rust color.

The shorts -- color is black/navy and the tie is not as starkly different -- grey, like all his drawstring pants.  Thank god for sales.  I love the pockets in the back.  Actually love the pockets on the front too -- they're double.


----------



## flower71

dcblam said:


> Thanks for the info....can you tell me the leather  "code" for your SS2011 jacket??  If the 44 was quite large to begin with, than of course you need to size down!!
> 
> I've looked at the difference in dimensions for the 42 and 44 and it's not much - the real difference is the bust measurement (underarm to underarm).  I put on a thin cashmere cardigan underneath a long sleeve tee and the 44 is pretty snug in the arms, for sure!!!  Cannot imagine sizing down.   I have other leather jackets that are cut closer to my body, so maybe I should just sit tight and keep the 44........AND, just in case I put on some LB's, I'll be safe - LOL!
> 
> and* marina230 * - thanks for chiming in......


hi there
my leather "code" is RP 8705 LV. I tried it on again, it's not too big, it fits fine, but I think I'll try a 42 next time I'm in a RO boutique just to be on the safe side. I am a 42 French in Bal jackets.
i am glad you like your jacket, it's terrible when the fit under the arms are too tight, for sure


----------



## wodlrla

*dcblam*, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this jacket on you!!! 
I'm surprise though you got size 44 when you look so skinny (in a good way!). I have to agree with others that it looks a bit loose on you but if this is for winter time with layering underneath, it might be fine. RO jackets (like any other leather jackets) do stretch out. My jackets are always a little tight in the arm area to start with but they get more and more comfortable as I wear. 

I did receive both jackets from thecorners and my sister. thecorners one has leather code LP and I LOVE it. I'm on a fence with the hooded one from my sister though. Will post some pics later in the day.




dcblam said:


> The much dreaded modeling shots where we all feel self conscious...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746735
> 
> 
> Size is 44. There is room to layer underneath.
> 
> Funny, I was out this afternoon and tried on a Spring/Summer 2011 same style jacket in the LV leather and the 42 fit perfectly. The leather is not as thick as this one and I have to tell you, the LV was DIVINE.   Am now thinking I should find an LV instead of this LP
> 
> Can someone pls tell me how hard it is to find an LV leather?


----------



## wodlrla

Ewww, that's so gross.  Now I know I should never buy any undies or bikinis from that site and make sure to wash/dryclean anything from site before I wear. 
I also tried this on at dept store and I love the fit but just too long on me. Wish it were 10 inches shorter, LOL. Can't wait to see your reveal! 



juneping said:


> got them last night...i actually liked the fit tho the length was 40inches. but i asked for an exchange...strangely there were the only size left with multiple items.
> there was a stain at the crotch....:weird:...so disgusting....


----------



## wodlrla

I love your shorts. They're so stylish!  Wish I were taller to pull it off! At my height, I would look like a dwarf with these shorts. XD

As for the jacket, I do remember seeing it from last year's F/W collection. I asked LVR for its style number and they said due to company policy, they can't give out the style number. WTF? I think I remember someone commenting this jacket is not as soft as others though (kinda stiff/crusty). I could be wrong though. Is it just me or do you also think this one looks a bit longer than the usual RO jackets? 



jenskar said:


> So -- is the washed leather (lambskin) in the orangey color on LVR going to be fall or spring weight?  How can you tell?  I saw this color first as a FW, I'm quite sure ....
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=ACG1&des=250&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MjQ=&season=sale&seasProdID=54I
> 
> My amazing silk gabardine shorts came -- I'll take a pic of them tomorrow.  They're even lighter than I remember.  And I think they're going to be great fun in the fall too with leggings/slouchy combat boots ...


----------



## dcblam

juneping said:


> :shame:...i can be very lazy....




LOL.....yup, that's lazy


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> Ewwwwwwww !!
> 
> Kirali -- the link posted funny -- it's in the sale section, the washed biker in a rust color.
> 
> The shorts -- color is black/navy and the tie is not as starkly different -- grey, like all his drawstring pants.  Thank god for sales.  I love the pockets in the back.  Actually love the pockets on the front too -- they're double.



That biker in the rust color is utterly awesome, I imagine that the leather may be a bit thicker than normal, but I could be TOTALLY WRONG.  There's an Indiana Jones quality to it......

Love the shorts.....and you mentioned that it's silk?????


----------



## dcblam

flower71 said:


> hi there
> my leather "code" is RP 8705 LV. I tried it on again, it's not too big, it fits fine, but I think I'll try a 42 next time I'm in a RO boutique just to be on the safe side. I am a 42 French in Bal jackets.
> i am glad you like your jacket, it's terrible when the fit under the arms are too tight, for sure



OMG - it's an LV!!!!  The one I tried on was a 8708 LV in Dark Shadow.  It was scrumptious.  It stayed on the hanger for several reasons: the price, the color, and the store (pushy).  This leather is much softer, drapes a lot more than LP, for sure.  I am feeling TOTAL ENVY :greengrin:


----------



## dcblam

*wodlrla*
I did receive both jackets from thecorners and my sister. thecorners one has leather code LP and I LOVE it. I'm on a fence with the hooded one from my sister though. Will post some pics later in the day.

OOH OOH, cannot wait to see your pics.  AND please, give us DETAILS!!!!!

So, you're vertically challenged as well???  I confess that I am member of the under 5' crowd.  AND, I'm short-waisted, thus the jacket looks a lot longer on me than others.  It also doesn't help that I have a curvy figure, legs like a linebacker and a bubble butt!
Thank goodness I have a sense of humor!


----------



## flower71

dcblam said:


> *wodlrla*
> I did receive both jackets from thecorners and my sister. thecorners one has leather code LP and I LOVE it. I'm on a fence with the hooded one from my sister though. Will post some pics later in the day.
> 
> OOH OOH, cannot wait to see your pics.  AND please, give us DETAILS!!!!!
> 
> So, you're vertically challenged as well???  I confess that I am member of the under 5' crowd.  AND, I'm short-waisted, thus the jacket looks a lot longer on me than others.  It also doesn't help that I have a curvy figure, legs like a linebacker and a bubble butt!
> Thank goodness I have a sense of humor!


well, I am envious with your collection
about your sense of humour, me likey  I can tell when I see your avatar


----------



## dcblam

Totally enabling......
Some items have popped back up on NM....

You KNOW who has shown this to us - what a find!!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod136360008&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search

I purchased and returned this item.  It was way too big for my frame and I found the arms to be extra tight.....it's quite a piece.....

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod136360012&cmCat=search&parentId=cat980731

And I have this one.....it's utterly ah-mazing and I literally get stopped on the street when wearing this gem.  It's waxed cotton with blistered black leather arms.    The collar is magnificent!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod136360013&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## dcblam

flower71 said:


> well, I am envious with your collection
> about your sense of humour, me likey  I can tell when I see your avatar




flower71 -
that's not my collection that you envy, it's *wodlrla's*!
thanks for your sweet comment


----------



## dcblam

Cannot do modeling shots right now. Hopefully this may help someone if they are interested in the jacket on the NM site. 





The hood feature is awesome. Or you can style it many ways. It's a brilliant feature.


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Cannot do modeling shots right now. Hopefully this may help someone if they are interested in the jacket on the NM site.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750010
> 
> 
> The hood feature is awesome. Or you can style it many ways. It's a brilliant feature.



Wow I have missed a lot on here lately!  Both of your new jackets are amazing!


----------



## pinknyanko

dcblam said:
			
		

> Cannot do modeling shots right now. Hopefully this may help someone if they are interested in the jacket on the NM site.
> 
> The hood feature is awesome. Or you can style it many ways. It's a brilliant feature.



Looks great!!! Too bad there's no 38 on the site


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> That biker in the rust color is utterly awesome, I imagine that the leather may be a bit thicker than normal, but I could be TOTALLY WRONG.  There's an Indiana Jones quality to it......
> 
> Love the shorts.....and you mentioned that it's silk?????



Yes, they're silk 

Am definitely lusting for the jacket -- am wondering if given the finish it will stretch as much as a softer leather?  My 44 in washed lamb (I have the 3/4 length) has definitely stretched out a bit ... 


Does anyone know how long it usually takes for LVR to come up with another price reduction?


----------



## clarkda

http://www.ssense.com/men/product/rick_owens_drkshdw/black_lycra_trimmed_trousers/47927

what do you ladies and gents think of these, i never spend more than 300 on denim but i think these are really cool. is it worth the 500 or should the money go towards something better?


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> http://www.ssense.com/men/product/rick_owens_drkshdw/black_lycra_trimmed_trousers/47927
> 
> what do you ladies and gents think of these, i never spend more than 300 on denim but i think these are really cool. is it worth the 500 or should the money go towards something better?



The motorcycle detailing inside is probably like the women's leggings -- which are really wonderful on.  I'd be tempted!


----------



## marina230

clarkda said:


> http://www.ssense.com/men/product/rick_owens_drkshdw/black_lycra_trimmed_trousers/47927
> 
> what do you ladies and gents think of these, i never spend more than 300 on denim but i think these are really cool. is it worth the 500 or should the money go towards something better?



It is all depends how often you are going to wear them. It you wear jeans every day, it is worth it spend 500$. I would not spent this on my jeans (I do not wear them often), but easy can see myself spending this on my husband jeans (he is size 40 and wear them every day.


----------



## clarkda

i do wear jeans often, but i wouldn't wear these that often, although my size is sold out, i will see how low the discounts go on the next size up at if it gets to 50-60% i will get them


----------



## jenskar

Well, enough of this torture over the jacket -- I found a LVR coupon code for an additional 10% off, good through June 30th.  I cannot wait to see this puppy in person!

and the code?  RMN10OFF  -- Enjoy !!

My pin board http://pinterest.com/homeinmontclair/clothes-horsie/


----------



## ncch

So I tried on a leather jacket today (don't think it was the classic style as it hit a little shorter on my body) but the sleeves were a little on the tight side and ridiculously long!  Is this how long the sleeves usually are on the jackets?  The bust and shoulder were great so was a little disappointing.

Next I tried on a couple leather vests that were all so gorgeous!  One was in the blistered leather I think..sueded/textured leather look.  Does anyone have any experience with this leather?  How does it wear?  Felt a little on the thin side and worried it might get a little too worn-looking too soon.  Also, any opinions on RO vests?  Seems like everyone's loving the jackets but only one or two vests in the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## clarkda

ncch said:


> So I tried on a leather jacket today (don't think it was the classic style as it hit a little shorter on my body) but the sleeves were a little on the tight side and ridiculously long!  Is this how long the sleeves usually are on the jackets?  The bust and shoulder were great so was a little disappointing.
> 
> Next I tried on a couple leather vests that were all so gorgeous!  One was in the blistered leather I think..sueded/textured leather look.  Does anyone have any experience with this leather?  How does it wear?  Felt a little on the thin side and worried it might get a little too worn-looking too soon.  Also, any opinions on RO vests?  Seems like everyone's loving the jackets but only one or two vests in the thread.
> 
> Thanks!



The sleeves stretch and so you want them tight, arms in everything by RO are long, its just the aesthetic of the brand. Blistered leather is fabulous but if you are trying on SS instead of FW. FW are usually heavier leather and lining. The vests are cool especially the fur lined ones, but the jackets are better


----------



## regeens

Hi ladies, I'm a recent RO convert, if I'm normally a US 2, a 36 in Balenciaga moto jacket, 5'4", 32C, 110 lbs,  should I get this in size IT 38? TIA!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183115


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> Well, enough of this torture over the jacket -- I found a LVR coupon code for an additional 10% off, good through June 30th.  I cannot wait to see this puppy in person!
> 
> and the code?  RMN10OFF  -- Enjoy !!
> 
> My pin board http://pinterest.com/homeinmontclair/clothes-horsie/



WOOT WOOT 

Can't wait to see pics......I can only image how wonderful the leather will be!


----------



## dcblam

ncch said:


> So I tried on a leather jacket today (don't think it was the classic style as it hit a little shorter on my body) but the sleeves were a little on the tight side and ridiculously long!  Is this how long the sleeves usually are on the jackets?  The bust and shoulder were great so was a little disappointing.
> 
> Next I tried on a couple leather vests that were all so gorgeous!  One was in the blistered leather I think..sueded/textured leather look.  Does anyone have any experience with this leather?  How does it wear?  Felt a little on the thin side and worried it might get a little too worn-looking too soon.  Also, any opinions on RO vests?  Seems like everyone's loving the jackets but only one or two vests in the thread.
> 
> Thanks!




YUP, the sleeves are uber long - that's the design.  I too am interested in the vests....great layering piece.  Would also love to hear from others their opinion about them.  I only have a F/W jacket with blistered sleeves that I just got a couple of months ago and its gotten little wear.  I like the fact that it's light/thin.


----------



## ncch

Thanks clarkda and dcblam!

I have an RO cardigan that has really really long sleeves but it's thin wool so I just scrunch it up but I feel like it will be uncomfortable on a leather jacket... So everyone just wears it this way?  I don't think I would want to get it hemmed either.. I'll have to try on other styles.

Still thinking about the vest!


----------



## dcblam

ncch said:


> Thanks clarkda and dcblam!
> 
> I have an RO cardigan that has really really long sleeves but it's thin wool so I just scrunch it up but I feel like it will be uncomfortable on a leather jacket... So everyone just wears it this way?  I don't think I would want to get it hemmed either.. I'll have to try on other styles.
> 
> Still thinking about the vest!



Scrunching up the sleeves on the thinner leathers is easy and not at all uncomfortable.  It's more of an issue with the thicker leather......


----------



## dcblam

ENABLING....

Will someone please give this lovely jacket a loving home???

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/165306

I got/returned this beauty in a size 44 and it was too big for me.  Go figure, my other jackets are a 44.   Maybe this style is cut a bit larger?  The leather is to die for.......


----------



## am2022

i love love this on you! congrats!



dcblam said:


> Another pic. This is where we start second guessing ourselves. Ugh!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746741
> 
> 
> Do you think the fit is okay?


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> Scrunching up the sleeves on the thinner leathers is easy and not at all uncomfortable.  It's more of an issue with the thicker leather......



I have a moto and it doesnt have elastic on th arms, so its length is quite long on my arm but it doesnt restrict me at all, it cuts at the base of my thumb


----------



## dcblam

amacasa said:


> i love love this on you! congrats!



Thanks so much for your kind comment.......AND, I have finally decided to exchange/get the 42 instead......

After reading all of the comments, I think getting a size down, along with the "stretch" that will happen with wear/time, the 42 is the way to go.  Keep your fingers crossed that I haven't made a mistake


----------



## jenskar

There's nothing like tracking from LVR to keep your heart rate up -- my jacket is going to be very well-travelled by the time it hits the US -- I hope they clear it in the air like they did the last time ...


Friday, June 15, 2012	Location	Time	 
9	Departed Facility in LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	03:14	

8	Processed at LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	01:09	

7	Arrived at Sort Facility LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	00:36	

Thursday, June 14, 2012	Location	Time	 
6	Departed Facility in BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	22:55	

5	Processed at BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	21:27	

4	Arrived at Sort Facility BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	20:48	

3	Departed Facility in FLORENCE - ITALY	 FLORENCE - ITALY	20:20	

2	Processed at FLORENCE - ITALY	 FLORENCE - ITALY	17:00	

1	Shipment picked up	 FLORENCE - ITALY	14:37	

Hide Details


----------



## jenskar

ncch said:


> Thanks clarkda and dcblam!
> 
> I have an RO cardigan that has really really long sleeves but it's thin wool so I just scrunch it up but I feel like it will be uncomfortable on a leather jacket... So everyone just wears it this way?  I don't think I would want to get it hemmed either.. I'll have to try on other styles.
> 
> Still thinking about the vest!



A few months ago there was a discussion about sleeve length and people talked about tucking them under inside -- which I find is brilliant, but yes, they are most decidedly supposed to be long, as are the skirts, pants ... dragging in the dirt.  No one said RO was supposed to be practical.
It rained 2 days ago when I wore my bias pants and by the time I got home I probably would have made the man proud -- they were pooling around my platforms ...


----------



## mavsun

what did you get? Please have a review when you get it. 




jenskar said:


> There's nothing like tracking from LVR to keep your heart rate up -- my jacket is going to be very well-travelled by the time it hits the US -- I hope they clear it in the air like they did the last time ...
> 
> 
> Friday, June 15, 2012	Location	Time
> 9	Departed Facility in LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	03:14
> 
> 8	Processed at LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	01:09
> 
> 7	Arrived at Sort Facility LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	00:36
> 
> Thursday, June 14, 2012	Location	Time
> 6	Departed Facility in BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	22:55
> 
> 5	Processed at BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	21:27
> 
> 4	Arrived at Sort Facility BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	20:48
> 
> 3	Departed Facility in FLORENCE - ITALY	 FLORENCE - ITALY	20:20
> 
> 2	Processed at FLORENCE - ITALY	 FLORENCE - ITALY	17:00
> 
> 1	Shipment picked up	 FLORENCE - ITALY	14:37
> 
> Hide Details


----------



## juneping

Finally after the long wait of the exchange....orig for 2500 and I paid 1/4 of the orig price. I am so happy!!!
I love the ankles are super tight and create the crunched look...


----------



## clarkda

juneping said:


> Finally after the long wait of the exchange....orig for 2500 and I paid 1/4 of the orig price. I am so happy!!!
> I love the ankles are super tight and create the crunched look...



Love! Are they drkshdw?


----------



## juneping

clarkda said:


> Love! Are they drkshdw?


the outnet said it's black...it's textured leather and looks black to me...may be dark charcoal color from certain angle...


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> There's nothing like tracking from LVR to keep your heart rate up -- my jacket is going to be very well-travelled by the time it hits the US -- I hope they clear it in the air like they did the last time ...
> 
> 
> Friday, June 15, 2012	Location	Time
> 9	Departed Facility in LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	03:14
> 
> 8	Processed at LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	01:09
> 
> 7	Arrived at Sort Facility LEIPZIG - GERMANY	 LEIPZIG - GERMANY	00:36
> 
> Thursday, June 14, 2012	Location	Time
> 6	Departed Facility in BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	22:55
> 
> 5	Processed at BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	21:27
> 
> 4	Arrived at Sort Facility BOLOGNA - ITALY	 BOLOGNA - ITALY	20:48
> 
> 3	Departed Facility in FLORENCE - ITALY	 FLORENCE - ITALY	20:20
> 
> 2	Processed at FLORENCE - ITALY	 FLORENCE - ITALY	17:00
> 
> 1	Shipment picked up	 FLORENCE - ITALY	14:37
> 
> Hide Details




LOVE this......it's like we get to share the journey with your RO!!!
Wonder what comes after Leipzig?


----------



## dcblam

juneping said:


> Finally after the long wait of the exchange....orig for 2500 and I paid 1/4 of the orig price. I am so happy!!!
> I love the ankles are super tight and create the crunched look...



HAWT!!!  Love the camera angles, the shoes AND the pants.
Absolutely worth the wait and so appreciate the pics.


----------



## clarkda

juneping said:


> the outnet said it's black...it's textured leather and looks black to me...may be dark charcoal color from certain angle...



yes they look charcoal, but they are just so cool and fit like a dream!!!


----------



## jenskar

june -- the leggings look terrific on you.  Congrats.

So -- there were several more stops after Leigpzig -- NYC itself, then sorting in several different NJ locations and then -- my office yesterday.  It was a really tough day so I, model of restraint, brought the box home and waited until this morning to open it.

I've got the whole experience, with modeling shots on flickr ... as I have such a hard time sizing for tPF -- but I am -- 95% happy.  It's definitely a FW weight -- which I like -- my 3/4 biker is much thinner -- the fit -- it's perfect under the arms, across the shoulders, I can zip it up with a tiny bit of room for a sweater later but my biggest concern is that the leather is not waxy surfaced like the LVR shots but more of kind of brown leather that scratches when you look at it -- and it's been heavily distressed.  Now -- as it's super super soft and drapey and really quite what Rick is known for I think I should just keep it and not get into a whole "too distressed" mode, and though I might be able to wear a 42 having to send it back to Italy to try, when every 42 in a jacket I've ever tried on at RO is a bit tight seems a long shot.

I'll try to get a few of the pictures here later today so you don't have to go to Flickr, and apologies as all the distressing is up front after the package opening porn ... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/sets/72157630146069818/with/7380045676/


----------



## Lae

Oooh I love box porn! And wow, I've missed so much on this thread... Congrats to everyone on their new items! 

On a different note: I'll be in NYC next weekend - where should I go besides RO, Barney's and Bergdorfs? Those are the places where I'm sure they'll have great items. Where else? I'm also interested in AW bags/shoes if you have any recommendations on those. I know the AW store, but there has got to be so much more besides that and the obvious dept stores mentioned above. 

Also, do any of you happen to know any good shopping places in Montreal? Holt is the only upscale place I've been and I wasn't all that impressed.


----------



## jenskar

Lae said:


> Oooh I love box porn! And wow, I've missed so much on this thread... Congrats to everyone on their new items!
> 
> On a different note: I'll be in NYC next weekend - where should I go besides RO, Barney's and Bergdorfs? Those are the places where I'm sure they'll have great items. Where else? I'm also interested in AW bags/shoes if you have any recommendations on those. I know the AW store, but there has got to be so much more besides that and the obvious dept stores mentioned above.
> 
> Also, do any of you happen to know any good shopping places in Montreal? Holt is the only upscale place I've been and I wasn't all that impressed.



Whatever they have left at Barney's those will be the best sale discounts usually -- I don't know anywhere else to look.  The boutique has some amazing pieces on sale (or did a week ago).  And they are sooooooo nice.  I adore the sales staff there.

If you're an oyster/fresh fish person -- out on 6th Avenue a few blocks from RO is Aquagrill -- they have a huge oyster selection and prices for NYC are manageable.  We had brunch there to bask in the bliss on our new shorts.  The boutique is actually in a rarely travelled part of west SoHo, but worth the trip.

And if you haven't been up on the High Line yet -- that is something else you'll want to do.  I wonder if Jeffrey's on 14th (Meatpacking district) has any RO?  They're like a downtown Barney's.


----------



## Lae

jenskar said:


> Whatever they have left at Barney's those will be the best sale discounts usually -- I don't know anywhere else to look.  The boutique has some amazing pieces on sale (or did a week ago).  And they are sooooooo nice.  I adore the sales staff there.
> 
> If you're an oyster/fresh fish person -- out on 6th Avenue a few blocks from RO is Aquagrill -- they have a huge oyster selection and prices for NYC are manageable.  We had brunch there to bask in the bliss on our new shorts.  The boutique is actually in a rarely travelled part of west SoHo, but worth the trip.
> 
> And if you haven't been up on the High Line yet -- that is something else you'll want to do.  I wonder if Jeffrey's on 14th (Meatpacking district) has any RO?  They're like a downtown Barney's.



Thanks! I'll do some research on Jeffey's. And I have been on the High Line before, but I'll go back if I have the time. In any case it won't be my last hop over the border to NYC this year .


----------



## Kirali

jenskar, really distressed Rick is the best Rick. 
I really like the look of his leathers when they start to look really effed up, it is in tune with the Designers vision.
On a personal level I'm not too fond of the colour but I suffer from chromatophobia If you like it keep it!
By the way, I love your hair!

On another note, all the floor lenght coats for winter seem to be shortened from what I have seen so far. Wtf, Rick? Not cool at all.


----------



## juneping

Lae said:


> Oooh I love box porn! And wow, I've missed so much on this thread... Congrats to everyone on their new items!
> 
> On a different note: I'll be in NYC next weekend - where should I go besides RO, Barney's and Bergdorfs? Those are the places where I'm sure they'll have great items. Where else? I'm also interested in AW bags/shoes if you have any recommendations on those. I know the AW store, but there has got to be so much more besides that and the obvious dept stores mentioned above.
> 
> Also, do any of you happen to know any good shopping places in Montreal? Holt is the only upscale place I've been and I wasn't all that impressed.



i would def stop by meat packing district where has stella mccarthey, and other designer, Chelsea there's balenciaga and others along the same street. not to mention the many good restaurants around. and it's close by to the roof top public garden (sorry can't remember the proper name of the garden)...and soho..


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> june -- the leggings look terrific on you.  Congrats.
> 
> So -- there were several more stops after Leigpzig -- NYC itself, then sorting in several different NJ locations and then -- my office yesterday.  It was a really tough day so I, model of restraint, brought the box home and waited until this morning to open it.
> 
> I've got the whole experience, with modeling shots on flickr ... as I have such a hard time sizing for tPF -- but I am -- 95% happy.  It's definitely a FW weight -- which I like -- my 3/4 biker is much thinner -- the fit -- it's perfect under the arms, across the shoulders, I can zip it up with a tiny bit of room for a sweater later but my biggest concern is that the leather is not waxy surfaced like the LVR shots but more of kind of brown leather that scratches when you look at it -- and it's been heavily distressed.  Now -- as it's super super soft and drapey and really quite what Rick is known for I think I should just keep it and not get into a whole "too distressed" mode, and though I might be able to wear a 42 having to send it back to Italy to try, when every 42 in a jacket I've ever tried on at RO is a bit tight seems a long shot.
> 
> I'll try to get a few of the pictures here later today so you don't have to go to Flickr, and apologies as all the distressing is up front after the package opening porn ...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/sets/72157630146069818/with/7380045676/



YEAH.....box porn!
So, I have looked at the pics (thanks for providing all of the pics, it HELPS!) and have read, and re-read your comments.

First - though it's not what you expected (waxed), the leather is totally gorgeous and it will only get better looking with age/use/abuse.  It's meant to distressed and *Kirali* is spot on when she mentions that this is the designers intention.  Now, it's just a matter of your preference for this look. 

Second - I say go with your gut relative to size.  It looks like the 44 fits well, with just enough room underneath.  The shots of the back of the jacket makes me think that its' the right size.  It's fitted without being too tight or baggy.  

Third - My opinion....how often do you find a leather jacket with this unique quality and character?  It's not your "average" RO (if you can actually say something like this....)

Just some of my thoughts.......

OOH OOH - and could you please share with us the product information, and especially the leather code for this beauty???  It would be nice to add to the "list".


----------



## jenskar

Thank you everyone!!

re: the fit -- the arms are looser elbow to shoulder than my other two jackets -- but frankly this is more comfortable and I can scooch them up better than the others, and thanks for the feedback on fit in the back, as yes, I think it fits well there too.
The distressing -- I do totally get it now that I think about it (duh) -- it was the first few bits that seemed to stand out, but of course once you start looking it's clear that's what was intended 
Now -- as to the color -- it's the FW 2011 resin -- and actually perfect for me as I do wear that color of brown (and in the added shots -- you can see it's pretty much part of my color scheme in life ... lol).  It's got great depth to the tone (I'm posting more pictures in better light than this morning in the flickr album) and the more I look at it, the more I like it.  Style/leather id is RP 2708 LC -- I cannot for the life of me find the posts/threads on leather codes -- so if someone can and can post the link, I'd be grateful.
Anyway -- the long and short of it is (and oh, god, it does smell amazing!) I'm cutting off the tags -- thanks for sharing my joy and momentary uncertainty!  And K thanks for the hair compliment


----------



## dcblam

calisnoopy said:


> wow thanks for posting this!!!
> 
> super helpful!!
> 
> ps: did you ever find your S&B pieces?




Here it is.......NOT.....
Let me try to figure out how to do this....

AND *jenskar*, glad to hear that it's a KEEPER!


----------



## mavsun

*juneping*, they look great on you. do you mind sharing which size you got? I went to theoutnet, they only have size 40 left. 

*jenskar*, love love the jacket! they fit you well. Do you think the color is more reddish than brown? if it is the case, I am very tempted.


----------



## juneping

mavsun said:


> *juneping*, they look great on you. do you mind sharing which size you got? I went to theoutnet, they only have size 40 left.
> 
> *jenskar*, love love the jacket! they fit you well. Do you think the color is more reddish than brown? if it is the case, I am very tempted.



i am a US 4 and got the IT40. but the label says US6. but they are my size. the waist is elastic band so it takes a little work to pull them up pass the butt...
hope that's your size.


----------



## juneping

jenskar said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> re: the fit -- the arms are looser elbow to shoulder than my other two jackets -- but frankly this is more comfortable and I can scooch them up better than the others, and thanks for the feedback on fit in the back, as yes, I think it fits well there too.
> The distressing -- I do totally get it now that I think about it (duh) -- it was the first few bits that seemed to stand out, but of course once you start looking it's clear that's what was intended
> Now -- as to the color -- it's the FW 2011 resin -- and actually perfect for me as I do wear that color of brown (and in the added shots -- you can see it's pretty much part of my color scheme in life ... lol).  It's got great depth to the tone (I'm posting more pictures in better light than this morning in the flickr album) and the more I look at it, the more I like it.  Style/leather id is RP 2708 LC -- I cannot for the life of me find the posts/threads on leather codes -- so if someone can and can post the link, I'd be grateful.
> Anyway -- the long and short of it is (and oh, god, it does smell amazing!) I'm cutting off the tags -- thanks for sharing my joy and momentary uncertainty!  And K thanks for the hair compliment



the jacket is awesome. i am glad you decided to keep it.


----------



## mavsun

juneping said:


> i am a US 4 and got the IT40. but the label says US6. but they are my size. the waist is elastic band so it takes a little work to pull them up pass the butt...
> hope that's your size.



Thanks *juneping*. I usually wear jean size 25 from J Brand and Paige, do you think the IT40 would fit me? Thanks again.


----------



## juneping

mavsun said:


> Thanks *juneping*. I usually wear jean size 25 from J Brand and Paige, do you think the IT40 would fit me? Thanks again.



i am a size 26 in j-brand and don't have experience in paige. 
so i guess they might be bit big on you. the thing about this pair of leather pants is they are not as tight as the ankles. the ankles are significantly tighter than the butt and thighs....if you don't mind that $7.95 deduction from the purchase...you can get them and give it a try.


----------



## mavsun

juneping said:


> i am a size 26 in j-brand and don't have experience in paige.
> so i guess they might be bit big on you. the thing about this pair of leather pants is they are not as tight as the ankles. the ankles are significantly tighter than the butt and thighs....if you don't mind that $7.95 deduction from the purchase...you can get them and give it a try.



thanks very much again *juneping*. I guess I will put it on my shopping list.


----------



## jenskar

mavsun said:


> *juneping*, they look great on you. do you mind sharing which size you got? I went to theoutnet, they only have size 40 left.
> 
> *jenskar*, love love the jacket! they fit you well. Do you think the color is more reddish than brown? if it is the case, I am very tempted.



It's a reddish brown, but definitely brown.  Rusty, actually is how I'd describe it. Hope that helps!

Kirali -- I saw a lot of long coats in the shots from the fashion show ... http://en.flip-zone.com/fashion/ready-to-wear/independant-designers/rick-owens-2702 or do I have my seasons wrong?


----------



## clarkda

do any of you ladies have a piece from rick owens hun (palais royale)?
i would love to see it and get some feedback on it, some of the pieces look LUXE!!


----------



## mavsun

jenskar said:


> It's a reddish brown, but definitely brown.  Rusty, actually is how I'd describe it. Hope that helps!
> 
> Kirali -- I saw a lot of long coats in the shots from the fashion show ... http://en.flip-zone.com/fashion/ready-to-wear/independant-designers/rick-owens-2702 or do I have my seasons wrong?



thanks *jenskar*. do you have any pictures taken from outdoors?


----------



## Kirali

jenskar said:


> It's a reddish brown, but definitely brown.  Rusty, actually is how I'd describe it. Hope that helps!
> 
> Kirali -- I saw a lot of long coats in the shots from the fashion show ... http://en.flip-zone.com/fashion/ready-to-wear/independant-designers/rick-owens-2702 or do I have my seasons wrong?



Yeah, they were in the show but not everything from the show makes it into production or will be modiefied to be more appealing towars a broader audience.
From what I have seen so far they have shortened the coats for production which is a shame. All I wanted from this collection was one of those long coats. But I'll know more in august when most of the things that actually made it into production are in.

mavsun, there are no additional pictures. It is just the runway show,


----------



## jenskar

Kirali said:


> Yeah, they were in the show but not everything from the show makes it into production or will be modiefied to be more appealing towars a broader audience.
> From what I have seen so far they have shortened the coats for production which is a shame. All I wanted from this collection was one of those long coats. But I'll know more in august when most of the things that actually made it into production are in.
> 
> mavsun, there are no additional pictures. It is just the runway show,



K -- you're so in the know on these things.  Feel like you've been being Rick for a long time -- when did you get your first piece?  What was it?

Come to think of it -- when was everyone's first piece?  I'm a late bloomer -- my first was a Drkshadow floor length dress in wool that I bought on Gilt when they first launched ...  I was pretty much a Prada girl until spring 2009.


----------



## juneping

jenskar said:


> K -- you're so in the know on these things.  Feel like you've been being Rick for a long time -- when did you get your first piece?  What was it?
> 
> Come to think of it -- when was everyone's first piece?  I'm a late bloomer -- my first was a Drkshadow floor length dress in wool that I bought on Gilt when they first launched ...  I was pretty much a Prada girl until spring 2009.



i think i am a late bloomer too. i learned about RO about 2008 or 2009...and pulled the trigger in 2010. got the classic f/w original style in 10...and the bronze on the outnet. the black works so well in my wardrobe not so much the bronze. and just got the leather leggings recently. took 2 weeks for the exchange....
RO leather leggings were very superior (acutally all high end leather goods)...the knee areas just don't stretch like crazy. they really retain the size, they don't stretch at the end of the day at the butt and knee area.
leather leggings are never cheap...i got one pair wasn't high end and the difference was quite obvious to me.


----------



## jenskar

Well, I seem to have broken through the dam into some frenzy of RO buying -- am hoping this cotton shift is more like the runway version and net-a-porter just messed up how they put it on the model.  If I can't have the black jacket with leather sleeves (which I desperately did want, but all the 44s were sold out) I'll take this for the tie effect.  If I don't like it I'll send it back.  Great price.

Btw -- I"m not sure what the rest of you do for a living (if you work) but I'm a Sotheby's realtor outside NYC.  And one of the favorite things I hear wearing what I do instead of a more buttoned up realtor-babe look is "you're so NORMAL"  which I don't know was remotely what Rick was ever going for.  My colleagues watch the boxes come in and don't get it at all.  Ah well!


----------



## dcblam

May I lay claim to the latest of bloomers???
I've been a fan of RO for years - loved his look, the lines, the colors (or lack thereof), just the whole aesthetic and never thought I could pull off the look, as I am short and built, not tall and lean.
My first RO piece came to me last Winter - it's a Lilies top and I fell in love with the cut, color and feel.  It was a statement piece, so I rarely wore it and honestly, it needed a companion piece.  Luckily, I found the perfect match a couple of months ago on MyHabit - a drop crotch harem shorts.  
BUT - the real "got 'cha" for me happened a few months ago while surfing on NM.  Three jackets popped up on their sale page and I went for all three knowing that the chances of anything "fitting" would be slim.  Alas, one did stay in my closet - which is the waxed cotton peplum number that I posted a bit ago.  That one really did it for me.  The cut, fabrication and the workmanship are lovely.
So now, I've been bit. In a convoluted way, thank goodness I'm a difficult fit - I could go bonkers over his stuff and my bank account would suffer, suffer, suffer.

*jenskar* - that's a lovely top......and most likely exactly the same as shown on the runway.  Let us know!


----------



## dcblam

FOUND IT!!  Looks like LC is washed lamb????  Can you confirm *jenskar?*

Rick Owens Leather Codes

LB: blistered lamb
LBO: box/-ed calf
LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?)
LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LK: kangaroo
LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
LM: metallic calf
LO: oiled calf
LP: hammered lamb
LS: silky lamb
LSH: shearling lamb

LR: 'regular' lamb?
LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?

LZ: ?
LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?
LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?

LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?

Maybe some will find it usefu


----------



## jenskar

They definitely said it was washed lamb.

On the top/dress -- it came today -- and yes, it is like the runway piece but the cotton top is extremely stiff and not very comfortable -- so it's going back.  Too bad -- silhouette is great, the bottom section of the dress is this gorgeous ribbed silky bit but the top -- sigh, I guess it took that kind of body in the fabric to hold the shape.  

Bergdorf just went to 60% off on some things -- I'm getting the pearl silk sleeveless trapeze top instead.  I'm sure it will be much more comfortable.


----------



## mavsun

Kirali said:


> Yeah, they were in the show but not everything from the show makes it into production or will be modiefied to be more appealing towars a broader audience.
> From what I have seen so far they have shortened the coats for production which is a shame. All I wanted from this collection was one of those long coats. But I'll know more in august when most of the things that actually made it into production are in.
> 
> mavsun, there are no additional pictures. It is just the runway show,



thanks *Kirali*.


----------



## mavsun

juneping said:


> i think i am a late bloomer too. i learned about RO about 2008 or 2009...and pulled the trigger in 2010. got the classic f/w original style in 10...and the bronze on the outnet. the black works so well in my wardrobe not so much the bronze. and just got the leather leggings recently. took 2 weeks for the exchange....
> RO leather leggings were very superior (acutally all high end leather goods)...the knee areas just don't stretch like crazy. they really retain the size, they don't stretch at the end of the day at the butt and knee area.
> leather leggings are never cheap...i got one pair wasn't high end and the difference was quite obvious to me.



*juneping*, thanks for the details on the leather leggings. When you have time, could you please take more mod pictures? I like your blog, so you can feature the leather leggings in your blog one day.


----------



## mavsun

jenskar said:


> They definitely said it was washed lamb.
> 
> On the top/dress -- it came today -- and yes, it is like the runway piece but the cotton top is extremely stiff and not very comfortable -- so it's going back.  Too bad -- silhouette is great, the bottom section of the dress is this gorgeous ribbed silky bit but the top -- sigh, I guess it took that kind of body in the fabric to hold the shape.
> 
> Bergdorf just went to 60% off on some things -- I'm getting the pearl silk sleeveless trapeze top instead.  I'm sure it will be much more comfortable.



too bad the top did not work out. it looks beautiful in the picture.


----------



## pinknyanko

dcblam said:
			
		

> May I lay claim to the latest of bloomers???
> I've been a fan of RO for years - loved his look, the lines, the colors (or lack thereof), just the whole aesthetic and never thought I could pull off the look, as I am short and built, not tall and lean.
> My first RO piece came to me last Winter - it's a Lilies top and I fell in love with the cut, color and feel.  It was a statement piece, so I rarely wore it and honestly, it needed a companion piece.  Luckily, I found the perfect match a couple of months ago on MyHabit - a drop crotch harem shorts.
> BUT - the real "got 'cha" for me happened a few months ago while surfing on NM.  Three jackets popped up on their sale page and I went for all three knowing that the chances of anything "fitting" would be slim.  Alas, one did stay in my closet - which is the waxed cotton peplum number that I posted a bit ago.  That one really did it for me.  The cut, fabrication and the workmanship are lovely.
> So now, I've been bit. In a convoluted way, thank goodness I'm a difficult fit - I could go bonkers over his stuff and my bank account would suffer, suffer, suffer.
> 
> jenskar - that's a lovely top......and most likely exactly the same as shown on the runway.  Let us know!



I'm also a late bloomer, more like I couldn't justify the purchase for awhile. I ended up buying one at full price (the one with the wings) in 2010 when i had a sudden windfall of cash. The bad thing is it seems he designs for my body type (at least for the jackets). I remember going to Barney's for just a look and the fit of the 38 was just so perfect that I had to have it! I have rarely had that feeling haha. Since that time I acquired a shearling and the metallic silver (though since I got it off eBay it is baggy since 40 was the smallest :/)

This July I'll be in Paris and I can't wait to go to the RO store but I don't want my bf to faint from sticker shock :/


----------



## Kirali

jenskar said:


> K -- you're so in the know on these things.  Feel like you've been being Rick for a long time -- when did you get your first piece?  What was it?
> 
> Come to think of it -- when was everyone's first piece?  I'm a late bloomer -- my first was a Drkshadow floor length dress in wool that I bought on Gilt when they first launched ...  I was pretty much a Prada girl until spring 2009.



I got my first jacket in 2003. I was still in high school and saved up like mad only to see that it was sold out when I went to L'Eclaireur. 
Turned out that my older brother bought it for me as a graduation gift.
I think my next pieces were a tank and a skirt from the Scorpio collection. I still wear these three today, the tank is mighty shredded now but it still holds up better than his newer stuff.


----------



## hanana

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post in, but I recently purchased a RO jacket from a seller on eBay and I am not sure if it is authentic.  I own one already that is authentic (from net-a-porter) and I noticed some subtle differences.  Does anyone know if there are sites that authenticate RO jackets?  Many thanks.


----------



## dcblam

Kirali said:


> I got my first jacket in 2003. I was still in high school and saved up like mad only to see that it was sold out when I went to L'Eclaireur.
> Turned out that my older brother bought it for me as a graduation gift.
> I think my next pieces were a tank and a skirt from the Scorpio collection. I still wear these three today, the tank is mighty shredded now but it still holds up better than his newer stuff.



What a wonderful way to acquire your first RO - from your loving brother.  It's such a heartfelt story.  What emotions...the disappointment you felt when finding out that it was no longer available AND the sheer surprise and delight when opening your gift!  You'll never forget.


----------



## dcblam

hanana said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post in, but I recently purchased a RO jacket from a seller on eBay and I am not sure if it is authentic.  I own one already that is authentic (from net-a-porter) and I noticed some subtle differences.  Does anyone know if there are sites that authenticate RO jackets?  Many thanks.



Sorry, I have no idea....hopefully, others will chime in....


----------



## clarkda

hanana said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post in, but I recently purchased a RO jacket from a seller on eBay and I am not sure if it is authentic.  I own one already that is authentic (from net-a-porter) and I noticed some subtle differences.  Does anyone know if there are sites that authenticate RO jackets?  Many thanks.



if you post a couple of pictures of things like zippers, lining, embroideries, tags etc, we here can probably tell you, we did it before, im not sure if we are supposed to but we are probably the only resource on the web about RO. i mean some of the ladies here know more about the pieces than rick himself


----------



## hanana

clarkda said:


> if you post a couple of pictures of things like zippers, lining, embroideries, tags etc, we here can probably tell you, we did it before, im not sure if we are supposed to but we are probably the only resource on the web about RO. i mean some of the ladies here know more about the pieces than rick himself



Thanks for suggestion, will do!


----------



## jenskar

Clarkda, I think you're right -- this may be one of the best resources on line.  I did want to share this Facebook page I found -- clearly a fan page but some excellent past season photos
https://www.facebook.com/rick.owens.corp


----------



## dcblam

Me bad......pulled the trigger on something that's been on my WishList on Gilt.....
Got the 42, sizes 40 and 38 still available.  Am hoping this link works:

http://www.gilt.com/look/women?s_id...c8b1e9aaf8e9b5ff5ca40_1340474165153_130706277


----------



## jenskar

Link isn't working -- it is the leather wedge vest?


----------



## dcblam

^^Yes.......

Crikey - let me know if I _try_ to forward an active link to you.....


----------



## lulu1982

Hey Ladies,

Quick question...I am looking at a RO leather jacket. However, the interior of the one I am eyeing....the interior silk lining, is not stitched to leather at the bottom. Does that sound about right?


----------



## dcblam

lulu1982 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Quick question...I am looking at a RO leather jacket. However, the interior of the one I am eyeing....the interior silk lining, is not stitched to leather at the bottom. Does that sound about right?



Can you provide more details - like what style of jacket and better yet, provide photos?


----------



## lulu1982

dcblam said:


> Can you provide more details - like what style of jacket and better yet, provide photos?



Its the motorcycle LG style...in the midst of moving so will post photos ASAP. have you ever heard of this? not being sewn at the bottom, the silk?


----------



## dcblam

No, I have not, BUT - I'm quite new to RO and have only seen a handful of jackets, and none of them were NOT sewn.....


----------



## clarkda

lulu1982 said:


> Its the motorcycle LG style...in the midst of moving so will post photos ASAP. have you ever heard of this? not being sewn at the bottom, the silk?



Ive never seen that before either.... I do normally focus on the mens pieces though so it could exist in some womens pieces.


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> ^^Yes.......
> 
> Crikey - let me know if I _try_ to forward an active link to you.....



I didn't notice it was active ... in fact I'm thinking I was guessing based on what else was on the site with those sizes left .... anyway, I have that vest!  Bought it at Barney's last summer with the silk swing dress.

My trapeze top should come tomorrow -- what's a week without new Rick?  Spoiled much?  Yes, I am.


----------



## hanana

clarkda said:


> if you post a couple of pictures of things like zippers, lining, embroideries, tags etc, we here can probably tell you, we did it before, im not sure if we are supposed to but we are probably the only resource on the web about RO. i mean some of the ladies here know more about the pieces than rick himself



Hello RO lovers,

I have posted photos of the jacket in question here:
http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad194/hanana916/rick owens jacket/

I don't know if I took all the photos you need, please let me know if you need more photos. In general, the tags and zippers look alright to me. I'm more concerned about the quality of the leather, lining and wool. They all feel inferior (thinner, not as finished or consistent in thickness) to the other Rick Owens jacket I have. I tried to take photos of the underside of the leather to give you an idea. I also took multiple photos of the lining to show you that it does not lie flat but bunches up in certain areas. The wool part of the sleeves also does not feel as thick as the other RO jacket I have. I know these are hard to tell in photos so I'm describing to the best of my ability. Lastly, there are parts of the seam/stitching that are different from my other jacket as well (the seam on the arms, the stitching close to the breast pocket, and the backside of the pockets). 

I purchased it from an ebayer who has sold other RO clothing and has positive feedback, however, I can't believe the quality of the brand would have declined so much.  Please let me know what you think.  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## pinknyanko

juneping said:
			
		

> Finally after the long wait of the exchange....orig for 2500 and I paid 1/4 of the orig price. I am so happy!!!
> I love the ankles are super tight and create the crunched look...



I got the same ones but not sure I like the 40 on me. With my non model inseam the angled insets hit at my knee and it's not that fitted at that point. Will try again later and reevaluate. I was examining the stitching and stuff and I think there's a stain at the crotch @.@

And for some reason I think I look fat and stumpy in these leggings will need to try on in daytime lol


----------



## pinknyanko

hanana said:
			
		

> Hello RO lovers,
> 
> I have posted photos of the jacket in question here:
> http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad194/hanana916/rick%20owens%20jacket/
> 
> I don't know if I took all the photos you need, please let me know if you need more photos. In general, the tags and zippers look alright to me. I'm more concerned about the quality of the leather, lining and wool. They all feel inferior (thinner, not as finished or consistent in thickness) to the other Rick Owens jacket I have. I tried to take photos of the underside of the leather to give you an idea. I also took multiple photos of the lining to show you that it does not lie flat but bunches up in certain areas. The wool part of the sleeves also does not feel as thick as the other RO jacket I have. I know these are hard to tell in photos so I'm describing to the best of my ability. Lastly, there are parts of the seam/stitching that are different from my other jacket as well (the seam on the arms, the stitching close to the breast pocket, and the backside of the pockets).
> 
> I purchased it from an ebayer who has sold other RO clothing and has positive feedback, however, I can't believe the quality of the brand would have declined so much.  Please let me know what you think.  Thank you so much in advance.



I think I bought one from the same seller. I chalked up the thinner leather to the spring/ summers leather weight. I do agree that the wool seemed not as good (pilled after a few wears). At the time I received it I thought it was ok authenticity wise though I was also surprised it was thinner. I'll see what others have to say


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hanana said:


> Hello RO lovers,
> 
> I have posted photos of the jacket in question here:
> http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad194/hanana916/rick owens jacket/
> 
> I don't know if I took all the photos you need, please let me know if you need more photos. In general, the tags and zippers look alright to me. I'm more concerned about the quality of the leather, lining and wool. They all feel inferior (thinner, not as finished or consistent in thickness) to the other Rick Owens jacket I have. I tried to take photos of the underside of the leather to give you an idea. I also took multiple photos of the lining to show you that it does not lie flat but bunches up in certain areas. The wool part of the sleeves also does not feel as thick as the other RO jacket I have. I know these are hard to tell in photos so I'm describing to the best of my ability. Lastly, there are parts of the seam/stitching that are different from my other jacket as well (the seam on the arms, the stitching close to the breast pocket, and the backside of the pockets).
> 
> I purchased it from an ebayer who has sold other RO clothing and has positive feedback, however, I can't believe the quality of the brand would have declined so much.  Please let me know what you think.  Thank you so much in advance.



Hmm.... I find the pocket stitching and leather edges to be a bit off...?
Otherwise, from the outside at least it looks very good.

Maybe someone else can chime in as well.


----------



## clarkda

hanana said:


> Hello RO lovers,
> 
> I have posted photos of the jacket in question here:
> http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad194/hanana916/rick owens jacket/
> 
> I don't know if I took all the photos you need, please let me know if you need more photos. In general, the tags and zippers look alright to me. I'm more concerned about the quality of the leather, lining and wool. They all feel inferior (thinner, not as finished or consistent in thickness) to the other Rick Owens jacket I have. I tried to take photos of the underside of the leather to give you an idea. I also took multiple photos of the lining to show you that it does not lie flat but bunches up in certain areas. The wool part of the sleeves also does not feel as thick as the other RO jacket I have. I know these are hard to tell in photos so I'm describing to the best of my ability. Lastly, there are parts of the seam/stitching that are different from my other jacket as well (the seam on the arms, the stitching close to the breast pocket, and the backside of the pockets).
> 
> I purchased it from an ebayer who has sold other RO clothing and has positive feedback, however, I can't believe the quality of the brand would have declined so much.  Please let me know what you think.  Thank you so much in advance.



The thin-ness of the leather and lightness of the cotton on the sleeves are indications of a SS piece, but the finishing of the lining is a bit off, i have never seen a jacket done like this, and with white stitches. It could be a deconstructed look but i cannot speculate that far.


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> I didn't notice it was active ... in fact I'm thinking I was guessing based on what else was on the site with those sizes left .... anyway, I have that vest!  Bought it at Barney's last summer with the silk swing dress.
> 
> My trapeze top should come tomorrow -- what's a week without new Rick?  Spoiled much?  Yes, I am.



^^Spoiled indeed (typed with a smile on my face) - do let us know your thoughts on the top and hope it's a keeper.

So, should I be excited about the vest?  I am thinking that it's on the stiff side, esp. the back in order to hold its shape.  The silk chiffon/harem-ish pants are "out of delivery" today.  Getting the vest on Wednesday.  Keeping my fingers crossed......


----------



## dcblam

hanana said:


> Hello RO lovers,
> 
> I have posted photos of the jacket in question here:
> http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad194/hanana916/rick owens jacket/
> 
> I don't know if I took all the photos you need, please let me know if you need more photos. In general, the tags and zippers look alright to me. I'm more concerned about the quality of the leather, lining and wool. They all feel inferior (thinner, not as finished or consistent in thickness) to the other Rick Owens jacket I have. I tried to take photos of the underside of the leather to give you an idea. I also took multiple photos of the lining to show you that it does not lie flat but bunches up in certain areas. The wool part of the sleeves also does not feel as thick as the other RO jacket I have. I know these are hard to tell in photos so I'm describing to the best of my ability. Lastly, there are parts of the seam/stitching that are different from my other jacket as well (the seam on the arms, the stitching close to the breast pocket, and the backside of the pockets).
> 
> I purchased it from an ebayer who has sold other RO clothing and has positive feedback, however, I can't believe the quality of the brand would have declined so much.  Please let me know what you think.  Thank you so much in advance.



This is a puzzlement.  Just throwing this out there....could the fact that it's a metallic leather treatment have anything to do with the thinness and the fact that the lining is not sewn down?? 

Maybe those that are more intimate with the brand can speak to the changes, if any, in quality over the years?


----------



## juneping

pinknyanko said:


> I got the same ones but not sure I like the 40 on me. With my non model inseam the angled insets hit at my knee and it's not that fitted at that point. Will try again later and reevaluate. I was examining the stitching and stuff and I think there's a stain at the crotch @.@
> 
> And for some reason I think I look fat and stumpy in these leggings will need to try on in daytime lol



gosh..you got the pair i returned!!! so sorry...i complaint to them and i thought they would at least clean it....i would use a wet cloth to wipe it away. i wouldn't dry clean it...i always think dry cleaning is not very kind to leather.
you can call the outnet and ask them to give you some discount on dry cleaning....
i don't have model inseam as well, the ankles are very tight so they crunch up at the bottom...the knee stitches are the reason i bought them...
how tall r u btw??


----------



## juneping

hanana said:


> Hello RO lovers,
> 
> I have posted photos of the jacket in question here:
> http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad194/hanana916/rick owens jacket/
> 
> I don't know if I took all the photos you need, please let me know if you need more photos. In general, the tags and zippers look alright to me. I'm more concerned about the quality of the leather, lining and wool. They all feel inferior (thinner, not as finished or consistent in thickness) to the other Rick Owens jacket I have. I tried to take photos of the underside of the leather to give you an idea. I also took multiple photos of the lining to show you that it does not lie flat but bunches up in certain areas. The wool part of the sleeves also does not feel as thick as the other RO jacket I have. I know these are hard to tell in photos so I'm describing to the best of my ability. Lastly, there are parts of the seam/stitching that are different from my other jacket as well (the seam on the arms, the stitching close to the breast pocket, and the backside of the pockets).
> 
> I purchased it from an ebayer who has sold other RO clothing and has positive feedback, however, I can't believe the quality of the brand would have declined so much.  Please let me know what you think.  Thank you so much in advance.



you know what....since you are located in NY...just bring it in to the store and ask the SA. someone may be kind enough to help you out.
another thing is the zippers...they are not consistent...why the frontal zip is slightly diff from the others?? i mean it's one jacket, the zippers are the exact same size, why diff, one with logo and one without?? here is a stitching of mine in this thread i dug out and here is yours...the diff is very very subtle...not sure...


----------



## pinknyanko

juneping said:


> gosh..you got the pair i returned!!! so sorry...i complaint to them and i thought they would at least clean it....i would use a wet cloth to wipe it away. i wouldn't dry clean it...i always think dry cleaning is not very kind to leather.
> you can call the outnet and ask them to give you some discount on dry cleaning....
> i don't have model inseam as well, the ankles are very tight so they crunch up at the bottom...the knee stitches are the reason i bought them...
> how tall r u btw??



hrmm x_X i think im just gonna return them and . dont wanna deal with imperfect fit (i can probably alter it myself but too much work for something that cost 500). 

i love the knee stitches too hehe. i'm 5 ft 4 but my inseam is 30". it just looks bad w/ the excessive bunching (well altering is easy just cut the bottom and back stitch the ends to prevent unraveling). but since i normally wear 38 theres some ripples in the back thigh area since it's not small enough there LOL....

i'll see if they can refund me the full amount. -_-;


----------



## juneping

pinknyanko said:


> hrmm x_X i think im just gonna return them and . dont wanna deal with imperfect fit (i can probably alter it myself but too much work for something that cost 500).
> 
> i love the knee stitches too hehe. i'm 5 ft 4 but my inseam is 30". it just looks bad w/ the excessive bunching (well altering is easy just cut the bottom and back stitch the ends to prevent unraveling). but since i normally wear 38 theres some ripples in the back thigh area since it's not small enough there LOL....
> 
> i'll see if they can refund me the full amount. -_-;



oh...sorry you don't like that...but you got long legs....


----------



## pinknyanko

juneping said:


> you know what....since you are located in NY...just bring it in to the store and ask the SA. someone may be kind enough to help you out.
> another thing is the zippers...they are not consistent...why the frontal zip is slightly diff from the others?? i mean it's one jacket, the zippers are the exact same size, why diff, one with logo and one without?? here is a stitching of mine in this thread i dug out and here is yours...the diff is very very subtle...not sure...



hey guys! I found this cache link from net-a-porter for the same jacket:

http://cache.theoutnet.com/product/232733

I think it looks like the bottom is not stitched to lining. Examine the back photo, and do the mouse over at the hem to enlarge photo. Look near the bottom, you can see the way the threads are clipped near the mannequin hand on the hip....it looks like the threads are at the inside of the leather peeking out. gonna do more cache image searches but hope this helps a little!

more...
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ordemeprogresso/item/10003160/



more...
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/63629

Long jacket from same season. Again, look at back photo. Mouse over for large image. The leather looks like it was cut, not hemmed to lining. Especially visible due to the peplum details

I will go home and check the zip details for you to see if i have inconsistency too


----------



## pinknyanko

juneping said:


> oh...sorry you don't like that...but you got long legs....



i like the bunching. but somehow when i wore it there was so much that the diagonal insets were not that noticable. so if i kept it, i would probably chop off a few inches so it would bunch a little less. but the main thing is that it does not fit at the diagonal inset (about 2" too big at my knees) and it's too big at the thigh too. i mean i can do all my own alteration, but i am a very very lazy person. if im going to sew, i rather sew a garment from scratch haha.


----------



## jenskar

pink -- you are lucky you can sew that well!  I'm envious!  If I tried to do my own alterations, well, it would be a good thing the Rick look is destroyed and deconstructed!

The jacket?  some of the stitching just looks really rough to me (lining details, etc.) 

And dc -- the leather on that vest is extremely stiff.  I like the vest but have not worn it as much as I thought it would -- it wings out quite a bit so I'm quite aware of having it on.  Let me know what you think when you get it.


----------



## hanana

pinknyanko said:


> hey guys! I found this cache link from net-a-porter for the same jacket:
> 
> http://cache.theoutnet.com/product/232733
> 
> I think it looks like the bottom is not stitched to lining. Examine the back photo, and do the mouse over at the hem to enlarge photo. Look near the bottom, you can see the way the threads are clipped near the mannequin hand on the hip....it looks like the threads are at the inside of the leather peeking out. gonna do more cache image searches but hope this helps a little!
> 
> more...
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ordemeprogresso/item/10003160/
> 
> 
> 
> more...
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/63629
> 
> Long jacket from same season. Again, look at back photo. Mouse over for large image. The leather looks like it was cut, not hemmed to lining. Especially visible due to the peplum details
> 
> I will go home and check the zip details for you to see if i have inconsistency too



Thank you all so much for your feedback, you are all amazing!  
It sounds like I shouldn't be worried about the thinness of the leather/lining/wool as that is normal in SS pieces.   

Pinknyanko, thanks for all the research.  I could not open theoutnet links, but from your description, it sounds like the hem situation is normal.  Would you mind if I PMed you the ebay seller's name (or am I allowed to post in a thread?)?

I had not thought about taking it to the store.  I just had a C-Section not too long ago and am resting at home with a newborn (resting and newborn probably don't go together).  But I can try in a few weeks.  

In the meantime, I welcome any thoughts you might have on the authenticity of the jacket (just for my peace of mind).  Thank you again everyone!


----------



## pinknyanko

hanana said:
			
		

> Thank you all so much for your feedback, you are all amazing!
> It sounds like I shouldn't be worried about the thinness of the leather/lining/wool as that is normal in SS pieces.
> 
> Pinknyanko, thanks for all the research.  I could not open theoutnet links, but from your description, it sounds like the hem situation is normal.  Would you mind if I PMed you the ebay seller's name (or am I allowed to post in a thread?)?
> 
> I had not thought about taking it to the store.  I just had a C-Section not too long ago and am resting at home with a newborn (resting and newborn probably don't go together).  But I can try in a few weeks.
> 
> In the meantime, I welcome any thoughts you might have on the authenticity of the jacket (just for my peace of mind).  Thank you again everyone!



Yes pm me. I will try to save the photos from the out net and upload them later. Using my iPhone now


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> pink -- you are lucky you can sew that well!  I'm envious!  If I tried to do my own alterations, well, it would be a good thing the Rick look is destroyed and deconstructed!
> 
> The jacket?  some of the stitching just looks really rough to me (lining details, etc.)
> 
> And dc -- the leather on that vest is extremely stiff.  I like the vest but have not worn it as much as I thought it would -- it wings out quite a bit so I'm quite aware of having it on.  Let me know what you think when you get it.



*jenskar*
Thanks for the heads-up about the wedge vest.  Indeed, I'll give you my take on it and it's good to know that it has not been your "go to" item because of its unique qualities (great euphemism for difficult to wear!)


----------



## dcblam

hanana said:


> Thank you all so much for your feedback, you are all amazing!
> It sounds like I shouldn't be worried about the thinness of the leather/lining/wool as that is normal in SS pieces.
> 
> Pinknyanko, thanks for all the research.  I could not open theoutnet links, but from your description, it sounds like the hem situation is normal.  Would you mind if I PMed you the ebay seller's name (or am I allowed to post in a thread?)?
> 
> I had not thought about taking it to the store.  I just had a C-Section not too long ago and am resting at home with a newborn (resting and newborn probably don't go together).  But I can try in a few weeks.
> 
> In the meantime, I welcome any thoughts you might have on the authenticity of the jacket (just for my peace of mind).  Thank you again everyone!



hanana -
Congratulations!  Take care and yes - resting and newborn really don't go together.  Be well and enjoy.


----------



## melhon

dear ladies, thank you so much for all your postings.  You got me obsessed with RO!  i'm loooking to buy my first RO jacket (and probably my only one for a very long time).  I like the very slouchy look, almost like a thicker cardigan feel.  Which leather would be best?  I think some of you were saying the blistered SS is probably most slouchy, but i am worried that it will look a bit like poor-quality leather.  Do you know if the calf leather would give the slouchy look without being so worn-looking?  Is the calf leather lighter and thinner than the regular lamb?  I found two jackets on NAP and one from nordstrom.  Wondering which one you girls would recommend?   Do you knwo if the calf leather from NAP is SS or FW?  
thank you so much!!
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/315500
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...keywordsearch&fashionColor=Black&resultback=0


----------



## dcblam

melhon said:


> dear ladies, thank you so much for all your postings.  You got me obsessed with RO!  i'm loooking to buy my first RO jacket (and probably my only one for a very long time).  I like the very slouchy look, almost like a thicker cardigan feel.  Which leather would be best?  I think some of you were saying the blistered SS is probably most slouchy, but i am worried that it will look a bit like poor-quality leather.  Do you know if the calf leather would give the slouchy look without being so worn-looking?  Is the calf leather lighter and thinner than the regular lamb?  I found two jackets on NAP and one from nordstrom.  Wondering which one you girls would recommend?   Do you knwo if the calf leather from NAP is SS or FW?
> thank you so much!!
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/315500
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...keywordsearch&fashionColor=Black&resultback=0



The blistered leather will have most drape and considering that this may be your only jacket for a bit of time (that's what I said as well....LOL), you should get a leather that will be timeless.  Overall, lamb leather will be softer and will give you more of the slouch you want, but it really depends on the leathers that are offered for the season.  Rule of thumb, SS leathers are lighter than FW.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## hanana

dcblam said:


> hanana -
> Congratulations!  Take care and yes - resting and newborn really don't go together.  Be well and enjoy.



Thank you so much dcblam!


----------



## pinknyanko

did you guys see the metallic shearling? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/mx/NMB1VK3_mx.jpg


----------



## hanana

melhon said:


> dear ladies, thank you so much for all your postings.  You got me obsessed with RO!  i'm loooking to buy my first RO jacket (and probably my only one for a very long time).  I like the very slouchy look, almost like a thicker cardigan feel.  Which leather would be best?  I think some of you were saying the blistered SS is probably most slouchy, but i am worried that it will look a bit like poor-quality leather.  Do you know if the calf leather would give the slouchy look without being so worn-looking?  Is the calf leather lighter and thinner than the regular lamb?  I found two jackets on NAP and one from nordstrom.  Wondering which one you girls would recommend?   Do you knwo if the calf leather from NAP is SS or FW?
> thank you so much!!
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183139
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/315500
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...keywordsearch&fashionColor=Black&resultback=0



I am certainly not an expert, but I have a blistered leather RO jacket (it was my first RO purchase) and I think it looks great - classic RO.  It drapes beautifully and does not look cheap or poor quality at all.  If anything it looks very well made.


----------



## dcblam

Here's the wedge vest.    How I hate taking pics, but wanted to share and have this item on view for others.
Boy, I sure do take crappy pics.  Sorry.


----------



## dcblam

Front view. I really do love the cut and that it's a great layering piece for anyone's wardrobe

It's box calf leather (tag reads RO 8727 LBO)
The leather is on the stiffer side, but not too stiff. 

At first, I was not instantly smitten, but I tried it on with these RO pants, skirts and jeans and I am happy with how this piece works with everything.   Keeper!  And I thought a smaller size may work, so I ordered the 40 and will make up my mind.  I am wearing a 42.

*jenskar* - I know what you mean about the cut and volume, but think I'll be able to manage.  I don't have a piece like this in my wardrobe and I anticipate that it will get more use than I expected.  Only time will tell....HA HA HA!


----------



## juneping

dcblam said:


> View attachment 1773707
> 
> 
> Front view. I really do love the cut and that it's a great layering piece for anyone's wardrobe
> 
> It's box calf leather (tag reads RO 8727 LBO)
> The leather is on the stiffer side, but not too stiff.
> 
> At first, I was not instantly smitten, but I tried it on with these RO pants, skirts and jeans and I am happy with how this piece works with everything.   Keeper!  And I thought a smaller size may work, so I ordered the 40 and will make up my mind.  I am wearing a 42.
> 
> *jenskar* - I know what you mean about the cut and volume, but think I'll be able to manage.  I don't have a piece like this in my wardrobe and I anticipate that it will get more use than I expected.  Only time will tell....HA HA HA!



very intriguing piece....nice buy!!
i meant to tell you that i love your hair cut, very edgy and goes so well with RO pieces....
i was just thinking, the vest is short on the front, you can add something longer (shorter than tunic) and wear with skinny jeans or leggings...in winter you can wear chunky or not chunky sweater (long) and with legging and boots/booties...this piece is so great for layering...i really love it on you.


----------



## melhon

dcblam - thank you so much for your input!  I totally agree, I need to find the right leather if it's going to be my 1st and only RO jacket for a while..  I love how you paired the knee-length shorts with the RO vest.  Great look! 

hanana - I am glad you mentioned that the blistered leather looks good.  I definitely like the drapy, slouchy look of the RO jackets.

by the way, is "textured" leather on NAP same as the "blistered" you have?  If I like something matt, thinner, slouchier, would that be blistered, textured, lamb, or calf?


----------



## jenskar

hanana -- congratulations !!

dc -- I really like that piece on you.  the proportions work really well!  I'll have to take mine out again and try it with more things.  I wore it to a younger client's holiday party last year and I think I just felt overdressed for the party and let the feeling rub off on the piece.  Shouldn't do that!

So -- let's see if I can get up a pic of the trapeze top.  It is really one of those "how the heck do I put this on" Rick tops -- the part that is folded over into the one shoulder gathered top is so long when I pulled it out of the box I thought they sent me a dress! Then, I just could not get the hang of how to put it on -- finally worked out gathering all the what looked like skirt part up for the top. Even tho - I draped it over a breast -- it's silk jersey -- so not as shiny as it looks in the picture.  I put the brown leather coat on top and it is perfect for fall too.  So I'm happy.

Now, am lusting over some sandals -- but I truly need to chill out.  Sales are so frigging tempting.


----------



## Kirali

hanana, the jacket looks fine to me. Sady it's just that the quality has gone down the drain.


melhon, I would stay away from current seasons blistered, it looks mighty cheap and is even thinner than usual.


----------



## melhon

Kirali said:


> hanana, the jacket looks fine to me. Sady it's just that the quality has gone down the drain.
> 
> 
> melhon, I would stay away from current seasons blistered, it looks mighty cheap and is even thinner than usual.


Kirali - thanks a lot of your advice!!  I will wait before I get my first RO.  Thank u!


----------



## _debi_

Hi guys!  I have missed so much on here!  I was so busy at work and then went away to Italy for 12 days.  I will try to catch up!

Did a bit of RO browsing in Rome, but didn't get anything.  Just picked up a twist front sleeveless top from the Outnet though for 50% off!  Not sure why those tops don't sell well, I like them.  Nice and easy to wear, no strapless bra necessary as opposed to most of my other Lilies tops!

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but have you guys seen the new RO Hun stuff on LVR?  I'm not one for fur but those jackets are pretty stunning.  And interesting he has changed the name from Palais Royal.  

The new shearlings are also quite nice, but the price seems to have gone up a lot, like hundreds of pounds??!  Don't really get that.....  I like the black leather with the contrasting brown shearling.

Also I've been having trouble with PMs disappearing, is this happening to anyone else?  Maybe it's something to do with logging in from my phone and then logging in on a computer, I don't know.  I get the email notifications but then the message isn't there on the website.  Anyhow I'm sorry if I have been ignoring anyone!


----------



## marina230

Debi, I was wondering where have you been, girl. I miss you. Because of you I got my jacket and few tops. Good to see see you back!


----------



## hanana

Jenskar - thank you for the congrats and that trapeze top looks great on you!  If I stick around here, am going to end up buying more RO items very soon...

Kirali - thank you for your input.  I am reassured now that I have an authentic RO jacket.  It is sad that the quality has changed so much.  I guess there are very few exceptions to that trend... perhaps it would be better to look for older RO items (that's what I do with certain bags).

Back to the baby.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## dcblam

SALE ITEMS!

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO1&d=Womens

Leather Biker in Pearl for sale at Elyse Walker.  I think the code TULIP works for an additional 15% off, size is 40.  Other RO items on sale as well........


----------



## jenskar

debi -- Italy, very nice!  Where did you go?  If you posted more into another thread, do paste the link.  I love reading travel reports.  I missed seeing your midnight PS1 

I read somewhere that the Hun line was named for his endearment for Michele -- puts a new spin on it for me, very playful, and useful as in "Hun, pick me a up a little Rick on the way home ......"

Top went back -- noticed some damage along a seam, and in my desire to try it on, had not processed that it had no tags.  Bad  move Bergdorf 

It's so hot now by us it's hard to even think about clothing ...


----------



## dcblam

juneping said:


> very intriguing piece....nice buy!!
> i meant to tell you that i love your hair cut, very edgy and goes so well with RO pieces....
> i was just thinking, the vest is short on the front, you can add something longer (shorter than tunic) and wear with skinny jeans or leggings...in winter you can wear chunky or not chunky sweater (long) and with legging and boots/booties...this piece is so great for layering...i really love it on you.



juneping 
thanks for your sweet comment about my hair!
and, we're on the same wavelength about the many uses for this beauty


----------



## jenskar

dc -- you have power?  Good to hear -- to those not reading US news -- huge storms ripped through her area and over 3 million people from Illinois to Washington are without power


----------



## dcblam

^^debi -
Italie, 12 days, how wonderful.  Indeed, where did you go and what awesome things did you do/see?  It's my most favorite country/place in the world.  Envy 

jenskar -
so lovely for you to think of me.  We were quite lucky and didn't lose power, which is a total shock considering we ALWAYS lose power in storms of this nature.  We live right across the street from a national park (yes, believe it or Rock Creek Park goes through DC and gives the city great park space) and all of our power lines are overhead, not buried.  There are A LOT of felled trees throughout our neighborhood and city.  Lots of major roads are without functioning lights so its a bit crazy driving around.  Had to go to five different places to find a decent baguette yesterday.  
But heck, in the scheme of things, this is nothing.......


----------



## melhon

Hello ladies, I got my first RO jacket in Calf leather in size 38, and it feels really tight in the bust and arms.  I am a US size 2.  Does Calf leather stretch out easily in the shoulder and torso?  I like to wear the jacket unzipped, but would like to occasionally layer with thin long-sleeve shirts.  Right now I can zip it if I need to, but it's tight around the bust area.  Should I go a size up to sz 40 or keep 38 and wait for it to stretch?  Thank you so much for your advise.  =)


----------



## juneping

melhon said:


> Hello ladies, I got my first RO jacket in Calf leather in size 38, and it feels really tight in the bust and arms.  I am a US size 2.  Does Calf leather stretch out easily in the shoulder and torso?  I like to wear the jacket unzipped, but would like to occasionally layer with thin long-sleeve shirts.  Right now I can zip it if I need to, but it's tight around the bust area.  Should I go a size up to sz 40 or keep 38 and wait for it to stretch?  Thank you so much for your advise.  =)


calf skin doesn't stretch as much as lambskin....
i am also a 2..actually 0-4 depends...mine was a 40...i don't like to stretch leather jacket so i don't layer with anything think..only thin cashmere sweater...
i'd exchange....i zipped mine when it's very cold out and i was under-dressed...


----------



## melhon

juneping, thanks so much for your advice.  Will exchange for 40 as you suggest.  BTW, I love your style.  =)  I definitely look at your pictures for inspiration.


----------



## juneping

melhon said:


> juneping, thanks so much for your advice.  Will exchange for 40 as you suggest.  BTW, I love your style.  =)  I definitely look at your pictures for inspiration.



thanks!! and i am glad i could help....ladies here on this forum are so helpful. i recalled someone used to work in a leather company (fashion) and she told me calfskin didn't stretch as much as lambskin...that kind of info comes very handy...congrats on your first RO...they are really the best...


----------



## HoneybunnyUSA

Can anyone help me with the pros and cons for calfskin versus lambskin leather for the rick jackets please?


----------



## juneping

^^i am no expert...as far as i know, lambskin is softer and calfskin is harder/sturdier. the way the leather drapes is different on these two leather types. depends on the style..my bomber one was calf skin, the jacket just felt so much sturdier...i got it at the outnet so it's slightly bigger than my usual size but it fit fine and i usually layer something thin (2 pieces instead of just 1) underneath...


----------



## clarkda

They do more than just those two leathers, they often do seasonal leathers. Calf is heavier and doesnt stretch as much as lamb. I also think they use different breeds between seasons as the blistered lamb sleeves on my SS jacket are a thinner leather than my FW blistered lamb jacket...


----------



## bipolarbear

So, I love consignment stores and always have to stop in "just in case". I only had a few minutes to make a quick sweep through one today as my DH picked up some fruit next door, so I went right to the shoes/bags and instant score - a strappy pair of Guccis, just my size, for $68.

DH walks in, immediately notes the  jacket hanging front and center and asked if I had tried it on yet. I, being mostly ignorant of anything beyond the basics of clothes had momentarily gaped at the $800 price tag and headed to the shoes and purses.

Said jacket turned out to be an unworn-looking RO which fits absolutely perfectly. In my ignorance, I pointed out that I really didn't want another leather jacket and put it back. After leaving the store my oh-so-wonderful DH pointed out what an amazing jacket was and what retail would have been, and insisted that I go back and try it back on so he could get it for me.

The store owner realized that I really wasn't playing a game when I left and when I returned, said I could have it for $500. 

So, I'm assuming these aren't faked, but don't know. The lambskin smells and feels divine and is without a doubt the nicest thing I own, or may ever own (aside from the world's best DH).

Can anyone id it from these pictures?  I'd love to know the make and approximate vintage of it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HoneybunnyUSA

Thx juneping and clarkda! 

I read some of your comments that AW is thicker, so btwn SS calfskin and AW lambskin, would both feel about as soft?  I want something lighter and not too stiff.  Which leather type is most popular and classic?


----------



## HoneybunnyUSA

melhon, how do you like your calfskin jacket?  Does it feel sturdy or soft?  Which season is it if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## dcblam

bipolarbear said:


> So, I love consignment stores and always have to stop in "just in case". I only had a few minutes to make a quick sweep through one today as my DH picked up some fruit next door, so I went right to the shoes/bags and instant score - a strappy pair of Guccis, just my size, for $68.
> 
> DH walks in, immediately notes the  jacket hanging front and center and asked if I had tried it on yet. I, being mostly ignorant of anything beyond the basics of clothes had momentarily gaped at the $800 price tag and headed to the shoes and purses.
> 
> Said jacket turned out to be an unworn-looking RO which fits absolutely perfectly. In my ignorance, I pointed out that I really didn't want another leather jacket and put it back. After leaving the store my oh-so-wonderful DH pointed out what an amazing jacket was and what retail would have been, and insisted that I go back and try it back on so he could get it for me.
> 
> The store owner realized that I really wasn't playing a game when I left and when I returned, said I could have it for $500.
> 
> So, I'm assuming these aren't faked, but don't know. The lambskin smells and feels divine and is without a doubt the nicest thing I own, or may ever own (aside from the world's best DH).
> 
> Can anyone id it from these pictures?  I'd love to know the make and approximate vintage of it. Thanks in advance!



I am sorry that I cannot help answer your key questions, but I wanted to just comment on what a great way to acquire your first RO (notice I said first, they are addicting) and FWIW, I highly doubt it's a replica.  The name of the manufacturer is on the tag Olmar, etc. and it's a find.  From what I understand, the manufacturing quality of current RO's are not the same as years ago (meaning 2-3 years or so)  and you may have one of those beauties!  Congrats and we would love to see a modeling pic???  Can we be as convincing as your hubby - and of course he's THE BEST!


----------



## dcblam

HoneybunnyUSA said:


> Thx juneping and clarkda!
> 
> I read some of your comments that AW is thicker, so btwn SS calfskin and AW lambskin, would both feel about as soft?  I want something lighter and not too stiff.  Which leather type is most popular and classic?



As others have commented, the leathers can change every season and thus it may be almost impossible to make a comparison.  For example - I recently bought a AW lamb that is more substantial in weight than SS lamb and is actually a bit thicker than my SS RO calfskin vest.   You may want to just focus on lamb if softness is important to you.  ALSO, the amount of use the jacket gets will also contribute to its drape/feel.  So - if you're not going to wear it often, stick to lamb.  This is just my opinion.  Others may have another take on your question.  Good luck


----------



## mavsun

*bipolarbear*, I can't answer your question, but what a lovely story and a great DH.


----------



## mavsun

Does anyone know when usually LVR's sales end? Does LVR have second cut as other stores? I am still thinking the jacket *jenskar* bought, but hope the price will go down some.


----------



## melhon

hi honeybunny - the calf jacket is the first RO i tried so i don't know how it compares to other different leather.  the leather feels soft, it does cascade when it drapes, but the way it cascades does seem more rigid and less flowy.  i'm not sure if it will soften up after a while.  I was also looking for something more drapy at first, but kirali pointed out that this season's blistered leather is very thin.  So i just ordered the calf from NAP and it seemed to look beautiful to me as well so i'm waiting to exchange to a bigger size.


----------



## juneping

f/w collection is flowing in....you might want to wait to see what they have.
f/w lamb is thicker and drapes nicely...mine was from f/w10...
RO is so expensive...i think it's best to wait for your favourite leather....


----------



## melhon

^thank you for the reminder juneping.  seems like i should wait for the lamb.  Saw one at Nordstrom for presale and cheaper than the SS calf i saw on NAP too.  BTW, anyone returned any item from LVR before?  I am curious how much the import fee would be if I order a jacket from LVR and need to return.  TIA.


----------



## juneping

melhon said:


> ^thank you for the reminder juneping.  seems like i should wait for the lamb.  Saw one at Nordstrom for presale and cheaper than the SS calf i saw on NAP too.  BTW, anyone returned any item from LVR before?  I am curious how much the import fee would be if I order a jacket from LVR and need to return.  TIA.



the price you see on LVR is the final price shipping included...LVR is one of my fav int'l online store now. got my isabel marant dicker boots for 445 like 20-30% cheaper than the US. but i have no idea about return...make sure your size and all before you order from int'l sites.


----------



## jenskar

mavsun said:


> Does anyone know when usually LVR's sales end? Does LVR have second cut as other stores? I am still thinking the jacket *jenskar* bought, but hope the price will go down some.



Hi mavsun -- last season LVR had a second cut especially on things with a lot of sizes left -- are you on their email list?  That's how I got my knee length biker for just under 1k -- literally the morning of the second cut.  I've been avoiding the site as it will kill me if it goes for even less ;-0 plus am already lusting after a few of the upcoming FW pieces.  It never ends!  But for your sake I hope they do reduce them again.  I love how the jacket drapes.


----------



## melhon

hi juneping, thanks for the info.  i better make sure i know my size and all before i order from LVR.  i saw your IM dicker boots purchase!  I love them but cannot afford.  So i ordered a dicker-inspired version from steve madden.  probably not as nice as the IM version but gotta save up for the RO jacket =)  For now i'll just admire the boots from your pictures.  =)


----------



## hanana

bipolarbear said:
			
		

> So, I love consignment stores and always have to stop in "just in case". I only had a few minutes to make a quick sweep through one today as my DH picked up some fruit next door, so I went right to the shoes/bags and instant score - a strappy pair of Guccis, just my size, for $68.
> 
> DH walks in, immediately notes the  jacket hanging front and center and asked if I had tried it on yet. I, being mostly ignorant of anything beyond the basics of clothes had momentarily gaped at the $800 price tag and headed to the shoes and purses.
> 
> Said jacket turned out to be an unworn-looking RO which fits absolutely perfectly. In my ignorance, I pointed out that I really didn't want another leather jacket and put it back. After leaving the store my oh-so-wonderful DH pointed out what an amazing jacket was and what retail would have been, and insisted that I go back and try it back on so he could get it for me.
> 
> The store owner realized that I really wasn't playing a game when I left and when I returned, said I could have it for $500.
> 
> So, I'm assuming these aren't faked, but don't know. The lambskin smells and feels divine and is without a doubt the nicest thing I own, or may ever own (aside from the world's best DH).
> 
> Can anyone id it from these pictures?  I'd love to know the make and approximate vintage of it. Thanks in advance!



What a great story!  I love consignment shops, never know what treasure awaits.  Sounds like you have a wonderful husband who appreciates beautiful things 

I actually just bought my husband a RO jacket.  His response was similar to yours.  At first he said it was too pricey but he loves it!


----------



## _debi_

marina230 said:


> Debi, I was wondering where have you been, girl. I miss you. Because of you I got my jacket and few tops. Good to see see you back!


 
aww thank you!



jenskar said:


> debi -- Italy, very nice! Where did you go? If you posted more into another thread, do paste the link. I love reading travel reports. I missed seeing your midnight PS1
> 
> I read somewhere that the Hun line was named for his endearment for Michele -- puts a new spin on it for me, very playful, and useful as in "Hun, pick me a up a little Rick on the way home ......"
> 
> Top went back -- noticed some damage along a seam, and in my desire to try it on, had not processed that it had no tags. Bad move Bergdorf
> 
> It's so hot now by us it's hard to even think about clothing ...


 


dcblam said:


> ^^debi -
> Italie, 12 days, how wonderful. Indeed, where did you go and what awesome things did you do/see? It's my most favorite country/place in the world. Envy


 
It was amazing! We went to Puglia to start, flew into Bari, stayed there a night, and then drove down to Lecce for four nights. While we were in Lecce we drove to different places every day, mainly along the coast. Some of the places we went to were Alberobello, Otranto, Polignano a Mare, and even went right down to the tip of the 'heel'. We then drove from Lecce to a place in the region of Molise, the hotel was in the countryside surrounded by rolling hills and vinyards, it was stunning. We stayed there for a night and then drove onto Rome where we stayed another five nights. We know Rome really well, we lived there for a couple of months in summer of 2006 just bumming around and taking an Italian language course, and go back every summer. It's a second home, I love it there so much. We still see the same people working in shops that we know from 2006! My husband and I are a bit obsessed with Italy, we got married in Amalfi in 2008 and are hopefully going back this September.

And now back to real life and work.... yuck..... haha.  We've been back over a week and I'm still not used to it!

How are you guys?


----------



## _debi_

Oh and by the way Jen, my PS1 has been retired!!  I got fed up of the quality issues, I had a big colour change, and bits kept falling off.  I got a new Tod's bag in Rome and love it, it fits more in it and looks great.  Maybe not as cool as a PS1 but a classic that will last forever.  Sadly I would not recommend Proenza Schouler to anyone......

I need a new picture!!


----------



## bumblebees

_debi_ said:


> Oh and by the way Jen, my PS1 has been retired!!  I got fed up of the quality issues, I had a big colour change, and bits kept falling off.  I got a new Tod's bag in Rome and love it, it fits more in it and looks great.  Maybe not as cool as a PS1 but a classic that will last forever.  Sadly I would not recommend Proenza Schouler to anyone......
> 
> I need a new picture!!



I've been thinking about getting a PS1. Is the quality issues that bad? Bits of the purse were falling off??


----------



## dcblam

*debi *-
Your trip sounds so wonderful.  I would love to explore more of this fabulous country.  So, did you actually get married at the church in Amalfi?  I adore the bronze doors to that church.  DH and I rented a place right down the road for our 10th wedding anniversary - it was a former hunting lodge that hovers right over the water.  It was an enchanting place. 

We are doing an agritourism stint at a place outside of Pienza this year.  We did something similar awhile ago outside of Arezzo.  I need to get my arse to another part of the country next time.  

And by the way, ADORE your Swan!!  Would totally LOVE to get my hands on his EGG chair.  I am totally nuts for mid-century chairs.  Oh, also a Paulin Ribbon chair as well.  AND, a Le Chaise, along with some Platner chairs, etc. etc. etc.  My treasures are two fiberglass white Verner Panton Classic S chairs.  

And yes, you need bag on your chair....think you should go with your new Tods bag.....


*bumblees*
AND - as for the PS1.......it's all about hype.  Granted, they may have improved the quality  since the first year of production, but I was pretty shocked at the POOR workmanship and quality of materials (hardware) used for the bag.  I've never given it another thought since......


----------



## bumblebees

^^I guess I will pass on the PS1 then.


----------



## mavsun

jenskar said:


> Hi mavsun -- last season LVR had a second cut especially on things with a lot of sizes left -- are you on their email list?  That's how I got my knee length biker for just under 1k -- literally the morning of the second cut.  I've been avoiding the site as it will kill me if it goes for even less ;-0 plus am already lusting after a few of the upcoming FW pieces.  It never ends!  But for your sake I hope they do reduce them again.  I love how the jacket drapes.



thanks for the info j*enskar*. yes I am on their email list, and hope they will send out emails before the second cut. I know the list never ends, but for now I just want that jacket.


----------



## mavsun

*debi*, great to hear that you had lots of fun in Italy.


----------



## jenskar

Ah ... Italy !!  I don't know the south at all but have always heard it was stunning -- would love to go someday.  My husband and I spent four weeks bumming around Italy the first year we were married -- a lot of time in Tuscany -- then Portofino, of course Florence, Venice -- adored Lake Garda and got kidnapped (nicely) by a little old couple in the Dolomites who spoke no English and we spoke no Italian but we stayed over 4 hours for lunch and family photos.

I'm rather relieved to be able to give up my obsession with PS1's Debi, so thank you.  I haven't done much bag shopping lately -- my go to bag continues to be an old Henry Beguelin I've had forever, and some of the older Prada bags before they went to pot on the quality/design.  Wish I'd picked up one of the Rick bags when Saks had them on sale for next to nothing ... so simple.


----------



## _debi_

bumblebees said:


> ^^I guess I will pass on the PS1 then.


 
Sorry to be so late getting back.  dcblam is right, the quality isn't that great.  I had one of the screws coming undone a few times and falling off, luckily falling off into the bag at least.  Then I had the little pin on the front that holds the clasp down fall off and I couldn't find that.  And the bag did not wear well, the colour went dull and dirty looking and the bag didn't keep its shape.  You should have a look in the PS thread on here, there have been a lot of people with issues.  And their CS is not great either.  And all that for a bag that costs (here) £1255.....  yikes.


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> *debi *-
> Your trip sounds so wonderful. I would love to explore more of this fabulous country. So, did you actually get married at the church in Amalfi? I adore the bronze doors to that church. DH and I rented a place right down the road for our 10th wedding anniversary - it was a former hunting lodge that hovers right over the water. It was an enchanting place.
> 
> We are doing an agritourism stint at a place outside of Pienza this year. We did something similar awhile ago outside of Arezzo. I need to get my arse to another part of the country next time.
> 
> And by the way, ADORE your Swan!! Would totally LOVE to get my hands on his EGG chair. I am totally nuts for mid-century chairs. Oh, also a Paulin Ribbon chair as well. AND, a Le Chaise, along with some Platner chairs, etc. etc. etc. My treasures are two fiberglass white Verner Panton Classic S chairs.
> 
> And yes, you need bag on your chair....think you should go with your new Tods bag.....
> 
> 
> *bumblees*
> AND - as for the PS1.......it's all about hype. Granted, they may have improved the quality since the first year of production, but I was pretty shocked at the POOR workmanship and quality of materials (hardware) used for the bag. I've never given it another thought since......


 
Pienza sounds great! I'm not sure we have been there, but we've driven around Tuscany before. We haven't been around Arezzo, I would like to go around there at some point.

No we didn't actually get married in the church but the town hall, which was actually a beautiful building as well. But, we do have an amazing wedding picture the photographer took which is us on the stairs in front of the church, we are quite small at the bottom of the picture kissing and the church is huge in the background, and it's in black and white. It is such an amazing photo, my favourite of ours. It's just a great photo rather than being a wedding photo if you know what I mean. We had our reception dinner in the restaurant in Amalfi that juts out into the sea, it was magical.

Thanks! It's funny, only the RO girls have commented on the chair in my photo, we had a conversation about it on here a little while ago. Seems RO fans are also midcentury furniture fans!! We are also very into it and have a fair bit of it in our house, second hand and new. Mostly Scandinavian stuff. And I think you're right, the Tod's needs to have its picture taken in the Swan too!


----------



## _debi_

mavsun said:


> *debi*, great to hear that you had lots of fun in Italy.


 
Thank you!



jenskar said:


> Ah ... Italy !! I don't know the south at all but have always heard it was stunning -- would love to go someday. My husband and I spent four weeks bumming around Italy the first year we were married -- a lot of time in Tuscany -- then Portofino, of course Florence, Venice -- adored Lake Garda and got kidnapped (nicely) by a little old couple in the Dolomites who spoke no English and we spoke no Italian but we stayed over 4 hours for lunch and family photos.
> 
> I'm rather relieved to be able to give up my obsession with PS1's Debi, so thank you. I haven't done much bag shopping lately -- my go to bag continues to be an old Henry Beguelin I've had forever, and some of the older Prada bags before they went to pot on the quality/design. Wish I'd picked up one of the Rick bags when Saks had them on sale for next to nothing ... so simple.


 
Sounds like a great trip.  The Dolomites are another place we want to go and explore, it looks beautiful around there.  We've driven through a lot of the country on holidays over the years, including Sardinia and Sicily.  We spent our honeymoon slowly driving up from Amalfi to Venice, stopping at a couple islands as well... ahhh...  also we're hopefully going to Calabria and Basilicata this Sept.

I like the Rick bags, but they are a bit pricey for what they are I think.  Though if I saw one on sale....


----------



## _debi_

On more of a RO note, I just got delivered a Lilies FW top from NAP.  Just the twist front long sleeved top, but the twist is a bit nicer and different than seasons past.  And in a nice light grey colour.

The sleeves on this are SO LONG, like way longer than my other tops, and even they are LONG.  I think I will have to cut them.  My question is, I saw that people on here mentioned in the past that they have cut them, is there any special way of doing this so I don't make a huge mess of my new top??


----------



## melhon

Hello ladies, I want to thank you all very much for the suggestions and your pictures.  I got the size up (sz 40) for the calf skin jacket as juneping suggested and it fits perfectly.  I think because it is the SS style being thinner leather, it drapes just the way I like it when unzipped.  Initially i wanted to wait until the AW lamb comes out to see which one i like better, but I just can't wait to wear it!!  . Guess it'll be a keeper!  Thanks to all your help and here I share with you my first RO . (it was challenging for me to take the picture with my phone, you girls got skills in taking those nice photos)


----------



## juneping

melhon said:


> Hello ladies, I want to thank you all very much for the suggestions and your pictures.  I got the size up (sz 40) for the calf skin jacket as juneping suggested and it fits perfectly.  I think because it is the SS style being thinner leather, it drapes just the way I like it when unzipped.  Initially i wanted to wait until the AW lamb comes out to see which one i like better, but I just can't wait to wear it!!  . Guess it'll be a keeper!  Thanks to all your help and here I share with you my first RO . (it was challenging for me to take the picture with my phone, you girls got skills in taking those nice photos)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796847



looks great on you!! i am so happy for you!!


----------



## dcblam

_It's just a great photo rather than being a wedding photo if you know what I mean. We had our reception dinner in the restaurant in Amalfi that juts out into the sea, it was magical._

_debi_
Your photo sounds magical and I've got a great image in my head - thanks for sharing 
We are patiently waiting for a new bag on your Swan.....LOL!


----------



## dcblam

melhon said:


> Hello ladies, I want to thank you all very much for the suggestions and your pictures.  I got the size up (sz 40) for the calf skin jacket as juneping suggested and it fits perfectly.  I think because it is the SS style being thinner leather, it drapes just the way I like it when unzipped.  Initially i wanted to wait until the AW lamb comes out to see which one i like better, but I just can't wait to wear it!!  . Guess it'll be a keeper!  Thanks to all your help and here I share with you my first RO . (it was challenging for me to take the picture with my phone, you girls got skills in taking those nice photos)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796847




The jacket looks GREAT on you and the fit seems perfect.  Congrats!!
I also love how this drapes on you.  I too like the draping on the SS jackets.
What leather did you get?  Can you please let us know the style number and alpha letters on the tag??  
Wear it in good health


----------



## clarkda

melhon said:


> Hello ladies, I want to thank you all very much for the suggestions and your pictures.  I got the size up (sz 40) for the calf skin jacket as juneping suggested and it fits perfectly.  I think because it is the SS style being thinner leather, it drapes just the way I like it when unzipped.  Initially i wanted to wait until the AW lamb comes out to see which one i like better, but I just can't wait to wear it!!  . Guess it'll be a keeper!  Thanks to all your help and here I share with you my first RO . (it was challenging for me to take the picture with my phone, you girls got skills in taking those nice photos)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796847



You look very chic!


----------



## jenskar

melhon said:


> Hello ladies, I want to thank you all very much for the suggestions and your pictures.  I got the size up (sz 40) for the calf skin jacket as juneping suggested and it fits perfectly.  I think because it is the SS style being thinner leather, it drapes just the way I like it when unzipped.  Initially i wanted to wait until the AW lamb comes out to see which one i like better, but I just can't wait to wear it!!  . Guess it'll be a keeper!  Thanks to all your help and here I share with you my first RO . (it was challenging for me to take the picture with my phone, you girls got skills in taking those nice photos)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796847



Aha -- you are now officially no longer a virgin.  Looks like a really nice jacket -- like others said -- drape is very sweet.  I hope you get to enjoy wearing it soon!  My new brown one is too thick to even think about until it gets under 60 degrees.  Going to be a few months for that ...


----------



## melhon

thank you for the comments!  The jacket I got was Calf leather SS12.  I purchased it from LVR and the description says RO Velo Biker Jacket.  Here is the style number.


----------



## dcblam

melhon said:


> thank you for the comments!  The jacket I got was Calf leather SS12.  I purchased it from LVR and the description says RO Velo Biker Jacket.  Here is the style number.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798035




Thanks for the description and tag info.....
LUV the LV treatment for this leather.
Congrats again!


----------



## clarkda

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19070091159...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_1903wt_1002

if any of you are awake right now, i HIGHLY recommend checking these out quick, if i was a woman with large feet, these would be mine!!


----------



## dcblam

^^ Whoa - those croc boots are fantastic


----------



## sep

melhon said:


> Hello ladies, I want to thank you all very much for the suggestions and your pictures. I got the size up (sz 40) for the calf skin jacket as juneping suggested and it fits perfectly. I think because it is the SS style being thinner leather, it drapes just the way I like it when unzipped. Initially i wanted to wait until the AW lamb comes out to see which one i like better, but I just can't wait to wear it!! . Guess it'll be a keeper! Thanks to all your help and here I share with you my first RO . (it was challenging for me to take the picture with my phone, you girls got skills in taking those nice photos)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796847


 
Love it!  Looks great on you! Congrats!  I've been considering a RO jacket...  good to know I should size up...


----------



## dcblam

*sep*
great seeing you here!  Always think of you when I think of Sissi Rossi bags....
AND, finally got myself one in Petol a couple of months ago.
Do you still have your SRs?


----------



## jenskar

My sales rep just sent out pictures of the new mens FW runway items they have at the boutique, also the HUN furs which, yes I know, I'm not supposed to like fur but, thank heaves they're all probably as much as the downpayment on a condo.


----------



## Cristal lyn

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting my first Rick Owens leather jacket, after admiring them on other people for years  I am typically a size 0-2....somewhat disproportionate because my bust and hips are 34 but my waist is 25. I have my eye on one, it is lambskin. What do you guys suggest as far as size? 40, even a 42 on account of my bust? Thanks for the help!


----------



## xoxoCat

melhon said:


> Hello ladies, I want to thank you all very much for the suggestions and your pictures.  I got the size up (sz 40) for the calf skin jacket as juneping suggested and it fits perfectly.  I think because it is the SS style being thinner leather, it drapes just the way I like it when unzipped.  Initially i wanted to wait until the AW lamb comes out to see which one i like better, but I just can't wait to wear it!!  . Guess it'll be a keeper!  Thanks to all your help and here I share with you my first RO . (it was challenging for me to take the picture with my phone, you girls got skills in taking those nice photos)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796847



It has such a nice drape to it, wow.


----------



## dcblam

Cristal lyn said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting my first Rick Owens leather jacket, after admiring them on other people for years  I am typically a size 0-2....somewhat disproportionate because my bust and hips are 34 but my waist is 25. I have my eye on one, it is lambskin. What do you guys suggest as far as size? 40, even a 42 on account of my bust? Thanks for the help!



Hi there -  I assume that there isn't a place around you where you can try them on?  My RO size is 42.  I normally wear a size 4, bust is 34 A/B and waist is 25 as well.  RO jackets are cut slim in the arms, but will stretch, from what I've read. Hope this helps and I'm sure others will chime in with their suggestion(s).


----------



## juneping

I am a US 2-4...I got the 40....
I tried the 38, 40 and 42...38 was tight at the arms..and 40 is perfect and I could wear a thin cashmere sweater inside...


----------



## queengrenadine

Cristal lyn said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking of getting my first Rick Owens leather jacket, after admiring them on other people for years  I am typically a size 0-2....somewhat disproportionate because my bust and hips are 34 but my waist is 25. I have my eye on one, it is lambskin. What do you guys suggest as far as size? 40, even a 42 on account of my bust? Thanks for the help!



my proportions are similar to yours - 33 bust and hips - and i always do a 40 in ro. i can zip my jacket up all the way if i'm cold, though i prefer how it looks unzipped or partially zipped. zipping it up all the way gives me a uniboob  hope that helps!


----------



## melhon

dcblam said:


> Hi there -  I assume that there isn't a place around you where you can try them on?  My RO size is 42.  I normally wear a size 4, bust is 34 A/B and waist is 25 as well.  RO jackets are cut slim in the arms, but will stretch, from what I've read. Hope this helps and I'm sure others will chime in with their suggestion(s).


Hi Cristal lyn, I am US2 in most brands, 33 bust and 25 waist.  I only have one RO and is in the calf leather.  I tried 38 and the sleeves and bust was very tight.  Per other's suggestion I exchanged for 40 and fits perfectly in the arms and bust.  Not sure if it'll stretch or not though, since I haven't had a chance to wear it much yet and it is the calf leather instead of the lamb that you are looking for.


----------



## jenskar

I think it really depends on your shoulders/upper arms more than you bust size Rick cuts very thin in the upper arms ... even the sales associates will tell you that.  The stretchier leathers are more forgiving than the rigid ones.

I snagged one more organza tunic from LVR ...

Happy August all!


----------



## chloe speaks

it's the middle of summer here and i miss wearing my RO jackets! how do all of you in hot weathers deal with this? (maybe just wear RO dresses shirts and shorts??? plus those boot/sandals that R puts out with his S/S lines?)


----------



## jenskar

I wear his clothes -- same drape and I have a pair of nail head open toed wedges, but I am lusting lusting lusting over getting to wear my new jacket in September ...


----------



## Tiare

Ideeli.com is having a sale on Rick Owens leather jackets. Prices reduced to $500. Debating a Dark Shadow grey one  It's part of their Red Sale, in the Designer Apparel tab.


----------



## Suzie

Tiare said:


> Ideeli.com is having a sale on Rick Owens leather jackets. Prices reduced to $500. Debating a Dark Shadow grey one  It's part of their Red Sale, in the Designer Apparel tab.


Missed out on my size, what a shame, they were cheap.


----------



## clarkda

came across this image on style.com about bergdorf goodman, its rick owens and the jacket on the left and middle i think are HUN line, they look soooo good!!!!


----------



## Lae

clarkda said:


> came across this image on style.com about bergdorf goodman, its rick owens and the jacket on the left and middle i think are HUN line, they look soooo good!!!!



Too bad that they don't know that the top on the middle mannequin is on backwards. So many stores are screwing that up this season. 
But the RO cave at Bergdorfs is great!


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> came across this image on style.com about bergdorf goodman, its rick owens and the jacket on the left and middle i think are HUN line, they look soooo good!!!!



Are you on the NYC boutique mailing list?  They sent out a link to their stock in the HUN line, also some great mens pieces for fall.  There is a fur hooded jacket that is to die for.


----------



## clarkda

jenskar said:


> Are you on the NYC boutique mailing list?  They sent out a link to their stock in the HUN line, also some great mens pieces for fall.  There is a fur hooded jacket that is to die for.



No im not , but i dnt travel to the US anymore so im missing out! Can you see the jacket online?


----------



## Tiare

Lots of Lilies and DRKSHDW items on MyHabit.com

Cute non-leather jackets galore at really good prices. I'm sorely tempted by a denim one


----------



## tb-purselover

Tiare said:


> Lots of Lilies and DRKSHDW items on MyHabit.com
> 
> Cute non-leather jackets galore at really good prices. I'm sorely tempted by a denim one



Wow, great prices! Thanks for the heads up!!! Oops, I accidentally pushed the buy button. I am sooooo bad. I can't even stay on my ban.


----------



## pinknyanko

Tiare said:
			
		

> Lots of Lilies and DRKSHDW items on MyHabit.com
> 
> Cute non-leather jackets galore at really good prices. I'm sorely tempted by a denim one



Thankfully my size sold out lol


----------



## Hermesaholic

pinknyanko said:


> Thankfully my size sold out lol


is rick owens still considered "stylish"?


----------



## Kirali

I always cringe when I hear Rick Owens in combination with stylish. I think it's safe to say that "stylish" is not on Rick's agenda. The dude has a massive following (had right from the start) and will continue to have it even when the "hype" amongst the In Style reading crowd has died down.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hermesaholic said:


> is rick owens still considered "stylish"?



Style is your own, not something that you follow.
You're either an admirer of his work, or you're lost in fashion and always be just a follower.


----------



## Lae

In any case, this thread seems like an odd place to ask that if you want an unbiased answer.


----------



## Hermesaholic

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Style is your own, not something that you follow.
> You're either an admirer of his work, or you're lost in fashion and always be just a follower.




thanks for your insightful reply.  i absolutely love your enormous collection of Louis Vuitton in your thread.


----------



## jenskar

I seriously hope not.

LVR keeps adding new jackets.  And the lamb lined sweatshirt with the huge hood?  If it was a little longer, I think I could just toss everything else I own, sew a diamond or two into the lining, and live in it like a gypsy ... maybe add a little lipstick.


----------



## _debi_

Lae said:


> In any case, this thread seems like an odd place to ask that if you want an unbiased answer.



haha very true

style is something you either have or you don't, regardless of what clothes you wear.  i agree RO stuff is loved because it doesn't cater to trends and what's currently in fashion and 'stylish'.  and by doing that he ends up making classic pieces that you can wear forever.


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> I seriously hope not.
> 
> LVR keeps adding new jackets.  And the lamb lined sweatshirt with the huge hood?  If it was a little longer, I think I could just toss everything else I own, sew a diamond or two into the lining, and live in it like a gypsy ... maybe add a little lipstick.



haha sounds like a great idea!!  can you imagine how cozy that would be???

i am also loving the leather sleeved boucle coat/cardigan.  but i think i'm too small for it, it would swamp me.


----------



## _debi_

On a different note, I'm pretty disappointed with the Lilies stuff that's been coming out for this season.  It's the exact same stuff as the past few seasons, just in different colours.  The same stuff that ends up being sold for half price in the sales or on The Outnet.  Or even on Yoox and MyHabit, which ends up cheapening the brand.

He really doesn't seem to be putting any thought into Lilies anymore which is really sad to me.  I'm glad I picked up all those interesting tops years ago when I had the chance.


----------



## _debi_

Kirali -

Are you going to pick up one of those long coats you liked from the show?  I see there is a version of one on LVR, but they have shortened the hem from what was shown.


----------



## dcblam

Kirali said:
			
		

> I always cringe when I hear Rick Owens in combination with stylish. I think it's safe to say that "stylish" is not on Rick's agenda. The dude has a massive following (had right from the start) and will continue to have it even when the "hype" amongst the In Style reading crowd has died down.



Nicely said.  
It's similar to art - his aesthetic will speak to you, or it will not. 
The purchasing of goods to follow trends seems so hollow to me, but that s just my own philosophy.


----------



## dcblam

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Style is your own, not something that you follow.
> You're either an admirer of his work, or you're lost in fashion and always be just a follower.



What a great saying...lost in fashion. I will be borrowing this phrase!


----------



## Kirali

_debi_ said:


> Kirali -
> 
> Are you going to pick up one of those long coats you liked from the show?  I see there is a version of one on LVR, but they have shortened the hem from what was shown.



They did that to all the coats that were featured in the show 
In general I'm not too happy with what made it into production this season. The leathers are really shiny, the blistered has somehow become even thinner and the rest is just meh, apart from a a pair of bias cut pants and a maxi dress in the destroyed wool fabric. 

It just seems to me that they are taking less risks every season and rely on the things that are no-brainers when it comes to sales. The problem is that I have most of the classic items already and do not need them in five different variations. At the same time they have watered down the more exciting pieces a bit too much to my taste, they didn't do that a couple of years ago.


----------



## clarkda

Its a sign of the economic times, buyers are being much more conservative when buying and designers are being much safer. These days designers need to play it safe to make sure they can be around when they dont have to so much





Kirali said:


> They did that to all the coats that were featured in the show
> In general I'm not too happy with what made it into production this season. The leathers are really shiny, the blistered has somehow become even thinner and the rest is just meh, apart from a a pair of bias cut pants and a maxi dress in the destroyed wool fabric.
> 
> It just seems to me that they are taking less risks every season and rely on the things that are no-brainers when it comes to sales. The problem is that I have most of the classic items already and do not need them in five different variations. At the same time they have watered down the more exciting pieces a bit too much to my taste, they didn't do that a couple of years ago.


----------



## pinknyanko

jenskar said:
			
		

> I seriously hope not.
> 
> LVR keeps adding new jackets.  And the lamb lined sweatshirt with the huge hood?  If it was a little longer, I think I could just toss everything else I own, sew a diamond or two into the lining, and live in it like a gypsy ... maybe add a little lipstick.



That sounds great I need to have a look and see what you're talking about haha!


----------



## Kirali

clarkda said:


> Its a sign of the economic times, buyers are being much more conservative when buying and designers are being much safer. These days designers need to play it safe to make sure they can be around when they dont have to so much




I know but it's such a damn shame. Sometimes I wish fashion would go back to the times before the guys in suits discovered there was money to be made with fashion.


----------



## _debi_

Kirali said:


> They did that to all the coats that were featured in the show
> In general I'm not too happy with what made it into production this season. The leathers are really shiny, the blistered has somehow become even thinner and the rest is just meh, apart from a a pair of bias cut pants and a maxi dress in the destroyed wool fabric.
> 
> It just seems to me that they are taking less risks every season and rely on the things that are no-brainers when it comes to sales. The problem is that I have most of the classic items already and do not need them in five different variations. At the same time they have watered down the more exciting pieces a bit too much to my taste, they didn't do that a couple of years ago.



Oh no, I didn't realise they had done that to ALL the coats.  Such a shame.

As mentioned I guess it is all about the bottom line these days, which is sad.  Though with the Lilies, I would think that if he was a bit more creative with the designs he would actually sell more, rather than having the same things every season.

I also noticed the shininess of the leather, but have only seen online pictures.  I'm going to go have a look in the shops tomorrow and see what I think of things in person.


----------



## jenskar

_debi_ said:


> haha sounds like a great idea!!  can you imagine how cozy that would be???
> 
> i am also loving the leather sleeved boucle coat/cardigan.  but i think i'm too small for it, it would swamp me.



I love that one too ...


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> I love that one too ...



I saw it in person yesterday, but only in big sizes..... it's loooovely.


----------



## jadecee

Question... does anyone recall a discussion in this thread on lamb vs. calf leather for the classic biker jacket?  I tried searching and I couldn't find anything and hoping to not have to look through all 145 pages!

Or if not, can anyone discuss the pros/cons of each?  Just noticing a significant price difference between the two on LVR..


----------



## juneping

jadecee said:


> Question... does anyone recall a discussion in this thread on lamb vs. calf leather for the classic biker jacket?  I tried searching and I couldn't find anything and hoping to not have to look through all 145 pages!
> 
> Or if not, can anyone discuss the pros/cons of each?  Just noticing a significant price difference between the two on LVR..



calf is more stiff and not that stretchable...lamb is soft, drapes nicely and more stretchable....personally i like lamb better..


----------



## jadecee

juneping said:


> calf is more stiff and not that stretchable...lamb is soft, drapes nicely and more stretchable....personally i like lamb better..



Thanks for the response.  I know more expensive isn't always necessarily better but I was surprised the calf ones are closer to $2.5k while the lamb ones are around $2.0k.

They only have the lamb in the store near me so I couldn't compare in person.  This is helpful - thanks again!


----------



## jenskar

I feel like this poor thread has gone to sleep while we all wait for the weather to turn and we can drag out more of our Rick.  I've had to resort to stalking the LV forum, buying a Kusama NF and trying to educate tPFers about her work ...  I need my subversive, intriguing Rick friends back !!!


----------



## Kirali

jenskar said:


> I feel like this poor thread has gone to sleep while we all wait for the weather to turn and we can drag out more of our Rick.  I've had to resort to stalking the LV forum, buying a Kusama NF and trying to educate tPFers about her work ...  I need my subversive, intriguing Rick friends back !!!



I don't think I'll buy any Rick this season. I went home for the weekend and visited the store. They seem to have it a new low point with the leather quality, what on earth is all that shiny stuff? Terrible. I think the golden boots on NAP were the last nail in the coffin for me.I know dude has to make money but that's just too much (at least for me). I had been toying with the idea of buying new combats this season but they still have that crepe sole that creases if you look at it.
Here's to hoping "Island" will be better. I have high hopes for the collection since it's menswear counterpart was pretty much flawless.


----------



## kj865

beauticul


----------



## tb-purselover

Kirali said:


> I don't think I'll buy any Rick this season. I went home for the weekend and visited the store. They seem to have it a new low point with the leather quality, *what on earth is all that shiny stuff? *Terrible. I think the golden boots on NAP were the last nail in the coffin for me.I know dude has to make money but that's just too much (at least for me). I had been toying with the idea of buying new combats this season but they still have that crepe sole that creases if you look at it.
> Here's to hoping "Island" will be better. I have high hopes for the collection since it's menswear counterpart was pretty much flawless.



Hi, new to the thread  and still learning. 

Was all the RO leather shiny this season? I went to a store that had some RO leathers and some of it didn't seem shiny to me. There was some, but I thought some of it was semi matte too? But then, I am new to RO and have nothing to compare to the previous seasons.

Maybe some of the semi matte stuff was last season? What is the name of this season and the previous season? Is there a way to tell from the tags? TIA! I would like to get a RO jacket.

Oh, I was also looking at the Basic Wedge ankle boots. I noticed that this season they are made out of cow leather? Last season was calf? Can any of you tell me the difference? Does one stretchy more when worn on the foot then the other? Is one more likely to get scuffed up or be more delicate?


----------



## dcblam

I too am so anxious for cooler weather to break-out the RO......

SALE ITEMS -

The Corner.......
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women


*jenskar *
My dear, I OWE you a message....I've been laid up with a broken foot for WEEKS.  Broke it BEFORE going to Miami and had no clue.  Alas, my "boot" came off a couple of days ago and am free!!!!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Hi, new to the thread  and still learning.
> 
> Was all the RO leather shiny this season? I went to a store that had some RO leathers and some of it didn't seem shiny to me. There was some, but I thought some of it was semi matte too? But then, I am new to RO and have nothing to compare to the previous seasons.
> 
> Maybe some of the semi matte stuff was last season? What is the name of this season and the previous season? Is there a way to tell from the tags? TIA! I would like to get a RO jacket.
> 
> Oh, I was also looking at the Basic Wedge ankle boots. I noticed that this season they are made out of cow leather? Last season was calf? Can any of you tell me the difference? Does one stretchy more when worn on the foot then the other? Is one more likely to get scuffed up or be more delicate?



i think tonka has a few RO...may be you can PM her so she can chime in here....i think amacasa is also very knowledgeable about RO...
i have no clue what RO is offering nowadays....i got the orig design orig leather jacket and i was/am good...


----------



## jenskar

Kirali said:


> I don't think I'll buy any Rick this season. I went home for the weekend and visited the store. They seem to have it a new low point with the leather quality, what on earth is all that shiny stuff? Terrible. I think the golden boots on NAP were the last nail in the coffin for me.I know dude has to make money but that's just too much (at least for me). I had been toying with the idea of buying new combats this season but they still have that crepe sole that creases if you look at it.
> Here's to hoping "Island" will be better. I have high hopes for the collection since it's menswear counterpart was pretty much flawless.



So sorry K -- I'm liking the draping, non leather things this year but I get your drift on the shiny stuff.  And you were so right on the coats -- you'd think they'd have made 100 or so, no?


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> I too am so anxious for cooler weather to break-out the RO......
> 
> SALE ITEMS -
> 
> The Corner.......
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women
> 
> 
> *jenskar *
> My dear, I OWE you a message....I've been laid up with a broken foot for WEEKS.  Broke it BEFORE going to Miami and had no clue.  Alas, my "boot" came off a couple of days ago and am free!!!!



Oh my you poor thing -- how on earth?  At least it's better before we get into boot season (real boots, as opposed to broken foot boots)!  Will look for your message to catch up!


----------



## jenskar

Fellow RO people -- do you give to charities?  Which ones?  I've tried to start a thread in the Money part of tPF on this topic after cruising through one too many reveal of multiple Kusama purchases in the LV thread.  Just made me think of when I gave more, why/how/when etc. and I think this group is probably like minded.  Rick just attracts a different kind of fashionista (or anti-fashion, quality over quantity) person.

http://forum.purseblog.com/money-talks/donations-charity-contributions-774547.html


----------



## susieserb

iluvmybags said:


> This is the style I like (from earlier in this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the two I was trying to choose between - one is Dust and one is Dark Shadow.
> The Dust one has pockets, the Dark Shadow doesn't



A good friend bought the first one and I just now followed suit.  It's pretty faboosh!!


----------



## dcblam

RO on at MyHabit.........


----------



## _debi_

The show is on at 5pm local time today.......


----------



## Kirali

I'm laughing so hard right now. What a hideous collection. Serious ugly alert, all those metallics and garbage bag dresses. No thank you.


----------



## _debi_

Post a link! It's not on style.com yet.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kirali said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now. What a hideous collection. Serious ugly alert, all those metallics and garbage bag dresses. No thank you.



yeah I don't like the garbage bag dresses either but some of the more fitted silhouettes with the long tight skirts and long drapey, tissue-like jackets that are just attached at the very top are very pretty looks.  but as much as I like them that will only look good on super tall skinny women, and I'm neither. 

I like the armour-like shoes.  I wouldn't wear them, but they will look  beautiful on people with long, thin legs.


----------



## jadecee

Anyone have any luck on the outnet today?  I had three things in my cart and I got cart-jacked in the middle of checking out so then I didn't bother getting anything.


----------



## jenskar

LVR has my number -- their final summer sale I got a "special" extra reduction (special as in nut case who has imported way too much RO this year) and nabbed my husband a calf leather jacket for 1100 (he was complaining that all the leather coming into the house was for me.  Poor baby).  I also bought one of the men's long sleeveless tunic sweaters -- which is amazing over things -- a small fits fine!
My Habit -- I swore I was done but did love the silk drape front dress (but he is really cutting those small, especially the arm hole on one side) and bought something else for my husband so he wouldn't pout. 

DC you did get the raisin/resin jacket, yes?  They really had a hard time moving those which I take it is because most Rick wearers don't like it when he does any color, but I am love love loving that jacket.

The show?  Those poofy things have got to go, but the slim tunic pieces I could see myself liking for summer if they're not impossible to walk in.  Poor guy, every other two bit designer has stolen his draping so you can see he's trying to move into his next "thing".


----------



## pinknyanko

jadecee said:
			
		

> Anyone have any luck on the outnet today?  I had three things in my cart and I got cart-jacked in the middle of checking out so then I didn't bother getting anything.



Yea I managed to get the hair combs from the ss2011 show.  Real happy about it. I was going to get it from LVR but it sold out haha. Hope it is in good condition and not scratched etc. can't wait to get them it's my bday this month !


----------



## Cullinan

Unfortunately I can't afford Rick Owens - in the 80s I wore Claude Montana and the naughtiest Jean Claude Jitrois (I still have a belt and a noisette crocodile handbag) but now I design my own leather jackets and have them made...


----------



## pinknyanko

Cullinan said:


> Unfortunately I can't afford Rick Owens - in the 80s I wore Claude Montana and the naughtiest Jean Claude Jitrois (I still have a belt and a noisette crocodile handbag) but now I design my own leather jackets and have them made...



do you have a seamstress make it? or a one off from factory? i know some places in nyc can do it...


----------



## jenskar

Kirali - the NYC boutique has a long coat - they just got a new shipment if Mountain pieces - also they bought hardly any metallics - sounds like the pieces a lot of you are hating are being pushed in Europe not the US.


----------



## Kirali

jenskar said:


> Kirali - the NYC boutique has a long coat - they just got a new shipment if Mountain pieces - also they bought hardly any metallics - sounds like the pieces a lot of you are hating are being pushed in Europe not the US.



OMG - which one? A friend spotted one in Tokyo as well, unfortunately it was not the one I am after.
I keep nagging the poor SA in the Paris store about this, but so far - nothing.


----------



## jenskar

Kirali said:


> OMG - which one? A friend spotted one in Tokyo as well, unfortunately it was not the one I am after.
> I keep nagging the poor SA in the Paris store about this, but so far - nothing.



SLAVE COAT
SILK
DARKDUST
RO 9928

If you need my SA's name/contact let me know -- he's a sweetie!  I'll pm it to you.


----------



## scoreee

Does anyone know where I can purchase this exact dress online? I can't seem to find anything. Barneys seems to carry one that's similar, but in peach, which is awfully too pastel (light) for me. I would appreciate the help.


----------



## clarkda

scoreee said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase this exact dress online? I can't seem to find anything. Barneys seems to carry one that's similar, but in peach, which is awfully too pastel (light) for me. I would appreciate the help.



http://www.fashionsauce.com/brands/rick-owens-stockists

Could be useful, fashion sauce are great for finding online stockists...


----------



## Hermesaholic

i am waist-less.  any tips for a RO jacket for the non model type body?


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> http://www.fashionsauce.com/brands/rick-owens-stockists
> 
> Could be useful, fashion sauce are great for finding online stockists...



Dude, I have to shoot you now.  That is just too good of a resource list.

I have been a very very bad girl -- new silk drape dress, cashmere balaclava, zipper hoodie for my husband, cotton shorts ... this needs to stop for awhile.

And, to the waist question -- just don't zip the jackets -- any of the draped ones are actually cut to make you look thinner when they're open


----------



## scoreee

Does anyone know who she is? She's always decked out in RO. 

_outside of Paris f/w


_


----------



## clarkda

scoreee said:


> Does anyone know who she is? She's always decked out in RO.
> 
> _outside of Paris f/w
> 
> 
> _



I dont know, but her HUN jacket in the last photo is amazinggggg


----------



## scoreee

clarkda said:


> I dont know, but her HUN jacket in the last photo is amazinggggg


I love a big RO girl!!!!


----------



## scoreee

Ms. Lamy giving us some HUN!


----------



## scoreee

_*Rick Owens 10 Rules of Style*_

 1.I&#8217;m not good at subtlety. If you&#8217;re not going to be discreet and  quiet, then just go all the way and have the balls to shave off your  eyebrows, bleach your hair, and put on some big bracelets.

2.Working out is modern couture. No outfit is going to make you look  or feel as good as having a fit body. Buy less clothing and go to the  gym instead.

 3.I&#8217;ve lived in Paris for six years, and I&#8217;m sorry to say that the  Ugly American syndrome still exists. Sometimes you just want to say  &#8220;Stop destroying the landscape with your outfit.&#8221; Still, from a design  standpoint, I&#8217;m tempted to redo the fanny pack. I look at it as a  challenge&#8212;it&#8217;s something to react against.

 4. When a suit gets middle-of-the-road it kind of loses me&#8212;it has to be sharp and classic and almost forties.

 5. Hair and shoes say it all. Everything in between is forgivable as  long as you keep it simple. Trying to talk with your clothes is  passive-aggressive.

 6. There&#8217;s something a little too chatterboxy about color. Right now I want black, for its sharpness and punctuation.

 7. Jean-Michel Frank, the thirties interior and furniture designer,  supposedly had 40 identical double-breasted gray flannel suits. He knew  himself and is a wonderful example of restraint and extravagance.

 8. I hate rings and bracelets on men. I&#8217;m not a fan of man bags, or  girl bags either&#8212;or even sunglasses. I don&#8217;t like fussy accessories.  Isn&#8217;t it more chic to be free? Every jacket I make has interior pockets  big enough to store a book and a sandwich and a passport.

 9. With layering, sometimes the more the better. When you layer a lot  of black you&#8217;re like a walking Louise Nevelson sculpture, and that&#8217;s  pretty attractive. Allowing yourself to be vulnerable is also one of the  most attractive things you can do.

 10. It&#8217;s funny&#8212;whenever someone talks about rules, I just want to break them. I recoil from the whole idea of rules.


----------



## scoreee

Inside RO's head:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ikU1dxuQPYY


----------



## scoreee

I love have Daphne wears her RO tee in style. This woman is genius!


----------



## clarkda

scoreee said:


> I love have Daphne wears her RO tee in style. This woman is genius!



she really is such an inspiration


----------



## clarkda

scoreee said:


> Ms. Lamy giving us some HUN!



that Deco Mink is TDF, if only the hun line did mens stuff, but i guess its a good thing because i would be BROKE! anything with fur or croc and im drooling


----------



## Flip88

scoreee said:
			
		

> Ms. Lamy giving us some HUN!



The mink is fabulous. So lush.


----------



## Suzie

scoreee said:


> Ms. Lamy giving us some HUN!


 
She is a pretty weird lady thought isn't she? What is the black stuff she has on her fingers all the imte?


----------



## Flip88

Suzie said:
			
		

> She is a pretty weird lady thought isn't she? What is the black stuff she has on her fingers all the imte?



Very true: )


----------



## Kirali

Suzie said:


> She is a pretty weird lady thought isn't she? What is the black stuff she has on her fingers all the imte?



Michelle is awesome (and really nice as well). She dyes her nails with henna.


----------



## Suzie

Kirali said:


> Michelle is awesome (and really nice as well). She dyes her nails with henna.


 

Thanks, she certainly has her own style and owns it!


----------



## scoreee

Suzie said:


> She is a pretty weird lady thought isn't she? What is the black stuff she has on her fingers all the imte?


 
I'm not one to judge, but you must mean 'weird' in an awesome way! She tends to dip her fingers in ink, to get a very industrial vibe. RO IMO is made for that client that never really fit in with the &quot;in&quot; crowd. The idea of men in skirts, goth vibes, couture silhouettes ideally a darker more romantic sense of dressing. In fashion, Rick is finally being brung out to light as he's respected in Paris for what he does as he too seems a little mysterious. RO isn't the ideal socialite that wants to be reconized by attending other fashion shows and going to parties. He secludes himself away from it all in his cave in Paris which portrays in his collections season after season. The mass doesn't always understand, as their lifestyle might be completly different, but they truly can appreciate the quality and construction put into his clothes.


----------



## juneping

scoreee said:


> I'm not one to judge, but you must mean 'weird' in an awesome way! She tends to dip her fingers in ink, to get a very industrial vibe. RO IMO is made for that client that never really fit in with the &quot;in&quot; crowd. The idea of men in skirts, goth vibes, couture silhouettes ideally a darker more romantic sense of dressing. In fashion, Rick is finally being brung out to light as he's respected in Paris for what he does as he too seems a little mysterious. RO isn't the ideal socialite that wants to be reconized by attending other fashion shows and going to parties. He secludes himself away from it all in his cave in Paris which portrays in his collections season after season. The mass doesn't always understand, as their lifestyle might be completly different, but they truly can appreciate the quality and construction put into his clothes.



thanks for explaining...i thought the dark fingers were weird too.. but after reading your post, i can appreciate more...


----------



## Kirali

The quality of his clothes is highly debatable these days. A couple of years ago I would have agreed on the quality being top notch but things are different now.


----------



## scoreee

juneping said:


> thanks for explaining...i thought the dark fingers were weird too.. but after reading your post, i can appreciate more...


 
My favorite thing about RO is that he tends to mix street wear with couture silhouettes. Making it everyday wear, but extremely chic. Making it something you can wear absoluetly anymore, but with the idea that you can dress it up or down. Volumed and intricate cuts that flow around the body all well-porportioned and accentuating ones figure. I hope this all grows on you. I'm sure you would look absolutely divine in RO.


----------



## juneping

scoreee said:


> My favorite thing about RO is that he tends to mix street wear with couture silhouettes. Making it everyday wear, but extremely chic. Making it something you can wear absoluetly anymore, but with the idea that you can dress it up or down. *Volumed and intricate cuts that flow around the body all well-porportioned and accentuating ones figure*. I hope this all grows on you. I'm sure you would look absolutely divine in RO.



i really agreed on the bolded part. many years ago...i was just browsing NAP and saw a jacket by RO lilies...that's how i found out about RO. 
but i couldn't afford most of his clothes...i got a RO leather jacket...the leather is the most basic and original and the cut was also the most original from 2-3 years ago. oh i also got a pair of leather leggings from the outnet... so happy.


----------



## scoreee

juneping said:


> i really agreed on the bolded part. many years ago...i was just browsing NAP and saw a jacket by RO lilies...that's how i found out about RO.
> but i couldn't afford most of his clothes...i got a RO leather jacket...the leather is the most basic and original and the cut was also the most original from 2-3 years ago. oh i also got a pair of leather leggings from the outnet... so happy.


 
I love NAP and Outnet. For some reason, I've never really paid attention much to his Lillies and DarkShdw collections. I tend to stick with what's on the runway, ideally because I'm after statement pieces that are reconizable. It's so hard for me to focus on basics.


----------



## scoreee

Kirali said:


> The quality of his clothes is highly debatable these days. A couple of years ago I would have agreed on the quality being top notch but things are different now.


 
They've changed and evolved over time. As I purchase right off the runway, I can't tell the difference, in all honesty, incomparision to the quality years ago. I personally tend to collect his statement pieces from his main line that speaks for themselves. Every piece takes loads of detailed work with intricate techniques. On the other hand, I don't collect Drkshdw and Lillies, where the fabrication plays a toll on the pieces since they are basic essentials so I'm not too sure with what's happening on that end of the rope.


----------



## Kirali

scoreee said:


> They've changed and evolved over time. As I purchase right off the runway, I can't tell the difference, in all honesty, incomparision to the quality years ago. I personally tend to collect his statement pieces from his main line that speaks for themselves. Every piece takes loads of detailed work with intricate techniques. On the other hand, I don't collect Drkshdw and Lillies, where the fabrication plays a toll on the pieces since they are basic essentials so I'm not too sure with what's happening on that end of the rope.



I only buy mainline as well (or prototypes when they still sold them) but the quality has gone down trust me on this one. I've been buying Rick since 2004 and the fabric quality/general constrution was way better around the time he did Exploder for example.

The thing is, he has become mainstream and by doing so expanded his line. IMO he should focus more on constructing beautiful clothes with truly luxurious fabrics like he used to and not dwell on diffusion lines/sunglasses/and what not. The thing I used to love most about his clothes was that they were decadent in a very quiet, non flashy way. That quality seems to be slipping away season by season.


----------



## Suzie

scoreee said:


> I'm not one to judge, but you must mean 'weird' in an awesome way! She tends to dip her fingers in ink, to get a very industrial vibe. RO IMO is made for that client that never really fit in with the &quot;in&quot; crowd. The idea of men in skirts, goth vibes, couture silhouettes ideally a darker more romantic sense of dressing. In fashion, Rick is finally being brung out to light as he's respected in Paris for what he does as he too seems a little mysterious. RO isn't the ideal socialite that wants to be reconized by attending other fashion shows and going to parties. He secludes himself away from it all in his cave in Paris which portrays in his collections season after season. The mass doesn't always understand, as their lifestyle might be completly different, but they truly can appreciate the quality and construction put into his clothes.


 
 I apprecaite your feedback, but I meant she is a bit weird, in a weird way and I think he is a bit strange too but that is just my opinion. I get the whole industrial goth thing (look at my avatar) and I have 3 Owens jackets and a cardigan so I certainly appreciate the asthetic.

I applaud you for not being one to judge as I feel most people judge in one way or another, I guess it's human nature.


----------



## scoreee

Suzie said:


> I apprecaite your feedback, but I meant she is a bit weird, in a weird way and I think he is a bit strange too but that is just my opinion. I get the whole industrial goth thing (look at my avatar) and I have 3 Owens jackets and a cardigan so I certainly appreciate the asthetic.
> 
> I applaud you for not being one to judge as I feel most people judge in one way or another, I guess it's human nature.



No worries love. It wasn't necessarily directed to you for that matter, I just answered in the best most optimistic way possible. *juneping *got something out of the post as she 'could appreciate more' My answer probably didn't serve you the best, but hopefully it enlightened someone else, one way or another.


----------



## Suzie

scoreee said:


> No worries love. It wasn't necessarily directed to you for that matter, I just answered in the best most optimistic way possible. *juneping *got something out of the post as she 'could appreciate more' My answer probably didn't serve you the best, but hopefully it enlightened someone else, one way or another.


 
It's OK, I know what you meant. It did enlighten me, the world would be a very boring place if we were all the same.


----------



## scoreee

Kirali said:


> I only buy mainline as well (or prototypes when they still sold them) but the quality has gone down trust me on this one. I've been buying Rick since 2004 and the fabric quality/general constrution was way better around the time he did Exploder for example.
> 
> The thing is, he has become mainstream and by doing so expanded his line. IMO he should focus more on constructing beautiful clothes with truly luxurious fabrics like he used to and not dwell on diffusion lines/sunglasses/and what not. The thing I used to love most about his clothes was that they were* decadent in a very quiet, non flashy way.* That quality seems to be slipping away season by season.



As I couldn't agree with you more in the text I just put to bold. 

I don't have anything from 04, but I have something from 05. I didn't start officially collecting until 2008 but I can truly see what you're saying here.. Very Greek in the way "nothing in excess" but everything at it's finest. In their eyes the marble temples on the acropolis, but in this case the seams delicately holding everything together for that special effect or the fabric so gentle it  moves even with no motion. Understandable. I still can't tell too much of a difference, but you can, and that makes you awesome!!! 

Very interesting topic we you have here.


----------



## juneping

Kirali said:


> I only buy mainline as well (or prototypes when they still sold them) but *the quality has gone down *trust me on this one. I've been buying Rick since 2004 and the fabric quality/general constrution was way better around the time he did Exploder for example.
> 
> The thing is, he has become mainstream and by doing so expanded his line. IMO he should focus more on constructing beautiful clothes with truly luxurious fabrics like he used to and not dwell on diffusion lines/sunglasses/and what not. The thing I used to love most about his clothes was that they were decadent in a very quiet, non flashy way. That quality seems to be slipping away season by season.



i think it applies to almost all of the luxury or high end brands....


----------



## clarkda

juneping said:


> i think it applies to almost all of the luxury or high end brands....



TOTALLY agree, the only brands i can think of, that i have purchased in the pas and recently, that haven't changed quality levels are hermes and bottega veneta.


----------



## jenskar

scoreee said:


> My favorite thing about RO is that he tends to mix street wear with couture silhouettes. Making it everyday wear, but extremely chic. Making it something you can wear absoluetly anymore, but with the idea that you can dress it up or down. Volumed and intricate cuts that flow around the body all well-porportioned and accentuating ones figure. I hope this all grows on you. I'm sure you would look absolutely divine in RO.



I think he's a wizard of draping -- so many people have tried to ape his style but they don't get the shoulders right, or the flare and they sure don't spend what he does on fabric.  I wore one of the dress/shirt tops today with the gathered front, little v mock turtle neck, of course tight long arms and the way it nipped in my waist and made my legs look longer -- I'm just happy I found him.  

Back to stalking that rabbit lined sweatshirt ... a sale will come, I know it will.


----------



## scoreee

jenskar said:


> I think he's a wizard of draping -- so many people have tried to ape his style but they don't get the shoulders right, or the flare and they sure don't spend what he does on fabric.  I wore one of the dress/shirt tops today with the gathered front, little v mock turtle neck, of course tight long arms and the way it nipped in my waist and made my legs look longer -- I'm just happy I found him.
> 
> Back to stalking that rabbit lined sweatshirt ... a sale will come, I know it will.



Good point! As a matter of fact RO was the one to take me on a draping/layering trip which I still can't manage to get out of! 

Take photos!! I want to see how amazing you looked!


----------



## scoreee

BTW, how does everyone feel about RO s/s 2013 collection artistically?


----------



## yellowsuitcase

I miss the really tough calf classic biker jackets they had some time ago. I wonder if it's still possible to get some today.

Do you think quality is going down on a whole or are the jackets still good?


----------



## dragonette

Hi everyone! I have been reading this thread and there is one thing I am extremely curious about... I did a search on the thread and it seems no one has asked this question.

Why did he put wool panels on the underside of the leather jacket sleeves instead of all-leather? Is it so the jacket is more "breathable"?

Oh and one more question... Why are the waist measurements so huge? Is it meant to fit only at the shoulder and bust, and flare out below that?


----------



## Kirali

scoreee said:


> BTW, how does everyone feel about RO s/s 2013 collection artistically?



Artistically? No idea, Rick Owens is not an artist (at least when it comes to his fashion line, he has stated this many times himself) so any discussion on that matter would seem futile.

For me great fashion manages to marry form, the narrative of a collection and function. In my opinion he failed to achieve this balance with this collection. 


*yellowsuitcase*, he does the classic biker every season. It's his bread and butter after all I personally think the leathers are way too shiny and not stiff enough this time around.

*dragonette* The arms are part of his 'signature' look just like the very long sleeves are. The classic biker jackets are more on the cropped side in general. That's why the waist measures so big, the jackets don't flare they are simply cut straight (RO in general cuts for a more ruler like bodytype).


----------



## dragonette

Kirali said:


> *dragonette* The arms are part of his 'signature' look just like the very long sleeves are. The classic biker jackets are more on the cropped side in general. That's why the waist measures so big, the jackets don't flare they are simply cut straight (RO in general cuts for a more ruler like bodytype).



Thank you, Kirali! Oh I think it's because I am looking at measurements for one of the jackets with the tails... Those are flared right? Does this mean it will swim around my waist?

I thought I was pretty ruler-like. Haha! My bust is below 30 and my waist is 24. Hips are like 30. I'm a chopstick. Can I wear a size 38? The shoulder and bust sound like they will fit but waist measurement says 32... That would be humongous on me?


----------



## clarkda

dragonette said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading this thread and there is one thing I am extremely curious about... I did a search on the thread and it seems no one has asked this question.
> 
> Why did he put wool panels on the underside of the leather jacket sleeves instead of all-leather? Is it so the jacket is more "breathable"?
> 
> Oh and one more question... Why are the waist measurements so huge? Is it meant to fit only at the shoulder and bust, and flare out below that?



they have the wool undersides as they are ribbed and stretchy to make the jacket slim fitting on the arms.


----------



## Kirali

clarkda said:


> they have the wool undersides as they are ribbed and stretchy to make the jacket slim fitting on the arms.



I don't know, Rick himself said the reason was that he thought it looked good first of all. I have several jackets that are cut even slimmer without the wool inserts (though they can be a PITA to get into sometimes).


*dragonette* If you are looking for a more fitted style I am afraid the biker jackets (even the ones with flare) aren't what you are looking for. I have a 23 inch waist and I am "swimming' in them when I wear the jackets zipped, but I kind of like the way it looks as I don't really like fitted clothes. But you don't really notice it when you wear the jacket open. RO also does slightly longer jackets that are not as roomy in the waist but the boxy shape is still there.


----------



## dragonette

clarkda said:


> they have the wool undersides as they are ribbed and stretchy to make the jacket slim fitting on the arms.





Kirali said:


> I don't know, Rick himself said the reason was that he thought it looked good first of all. I have several jackets that are cut even slimmer without the wool inserts (though they can be a PITA to get into sometimes).
> 
> 
> *dragonette* If you are looking for a more fitted style I am afraid the biker jackets (even the ones with flare) aren't what you are looking for. I have a 23 inch waist and I am "swimming' in them when I wear the jackets zipped, but I kind of like the way it looks as I don't really like fitted clothes. But you don't really notice it when you wear the jacket open. RO also does slightly longer jackets that are not as roomy in the waist but the boxy shape is still there.



Thanks for the feedback, both of you! 

Kirali, I'm looking at all the pics of the jackets on models and they look decently fitted (not tight, but sorta streamlined loosely) and there is no way those models have waists of 32-35 inches? LOL! Do you think 32 actually means the hip measurement?

Or maybe the only one I can consider is the shearling with the belt tie?


----------



## scoreee

Kirali said:


> Artistically? No idea, Rick Owens is not an artist (at least when it comes to his fashion line, he has stated this many times himself) so any discussion on that matter would seem futile.
> 
> For me great fashion manages to marry form, the narrative of a collection and function. In my opinion he failed to achieve this balance with this collection.



Well, ideally the creative aspect of the collection. I guess that wasn't clear enough..

To call himself an "artist" would come off a bit pretentious, as I think RO is more modest than anything. I would consider RO to be an artist since I look at his work to be a piece of art. I can connect to his works visually and most importantly, emotionally. Psychologically I can most relate to RO on a more personal level.. There would be nothing wrong for me to frame his work on my wall. 

I do appreciate how technical you like to be, it's fashion, it's fine.


----------



## Kirali

I am not saying fashion cannot merge with art per se, but I think Mr. Owens is the wrong guy for this. He is no McQueen (and he doesn't pretend or strive to be one).
His approach towards design always has been utilitarian at its core. He admitted so countless times himself and he is proud of it. What I like about him is that he is clearly influenced by and anchored in urbanism and subcultures but calls his creations what they are: clothes. His offerings are pretty straight forward and don't need to be over analyzed.

Oh, and I can connect both, on a visual and emotional level to a sandwich, does that make it art?


----------



## scoreee

Kirali said:


> I am not saying fashion cannot merge with art per se, but I think Mr. Owens is the wrong guy for this. He is no McQueen (and he doesn't pretend or strive to be one).
> His approach towards design always has been utilitarian at its core. He admitted so countless times himself and he is proud of it. What I like about him is that he is clearly influenced by and anchored in urbanism and subcultures but calls his creations what they are: clothes. His offerings are pretty straight forward and don't need to be over analyzed.



You can't compare RO to AMQ, simply.. These are two individualists on different journeys. Mcqueen was more of a story-teller making his collections seem theatrical. More was more with Mcqueen as with Galliano at Dior -- everything was dramatic.

What Mcqueen made were clothes too - to wear. They were beaded and printed but extremely wearable as well. I don't wear my Mcqueen only to events, but wherever, as long as I look great. The norm could probably say otherwise.. But who cares?

Indeed, his designs are utilitarian at its best, but that doesn't make him any less of a designer or an 'artist'. The basics are essential with RO, as they should be. Like of a like a flower, where it starts off as simple a seed then begins to sprout into something so beautiful, as it undergoes different procedures on it's transformation to sprout. It's the simpler things in life.. Everything with RO is ready to be worn. Not anyone could create a statement that is accessible to be worn anywhere while being so simple and beautiful - never truly in your face. It's a statement RO makes that has a different approach than AMQ or JG, for that matter.

Like a flower where people stand by and admire it, while others rush by not paying any attention, leaving the others ready to pluck it.


----------



## scoreee

Kirali said:


> Oh, and I can connect both, on a visual and emotional level to a sandwich, does that make it art?



It's food porn. Duh


----------



## pinknyanko

dragonette said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading this thread and there is one thing I am extremely curious about... I did a search on the thread and it seems no one has asked this question.
> 
> Why did he put wool panels on the underside of the leather jacket sleeves instead of all-leather? Is it so the jacket is more "breathable"?
> 
> Oh and one more question... Why are the waist measurements so huge? Is it meant to fit only at the shoulder and bust, and flare out below that?



mainly because the jackets are cut very tight. garments typically have wearing ease cut into them. but leather doesn't stretch... so the wool is meant to serve as ease. otherwise you wouldn't be able to do something crazy like.. move 

that said, the sleeve pieces are cut and sewn on bias... which leads to some degree of stretch.


----------



## Hermesaholic

what do you all think of this jacket?  worried about the no closure issue.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120998041641&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dragonette

pinknyanko said:


> mainly because the jackets are cut very tight. garments typically have wearing ease cut into them. but leather doesn't stretch... so the wool is meant to serve as ease. *otherwise you wouldn't be able to do something crazy like.. move*
> 
> that said, the sleeve pieces are cut and sewn on bias... which leads to some degree of stretch.



 Thank you for the insight!  



Hermesaholic said:


> what do you all think of this jacket?  worried about the no closure issue.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120998041641&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I love it! You should look at Cecilia's blog.

http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?p=1775

If I could find a size 38 I would jump on it!


----------



## pinknyanko

Hermesaholic said:
			
		

> what do you all think of this jacket?  worried about the no closure issue.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120998041641&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Very glam. If I could get a 38 I would


----------



## jenskar

I tried that jacket on and it is amazing -- I did not buy it over the closure issue myself but that was also a sizing thing, I really needed one size up from what they had.  The overlap in the front is not that much.  But it is a great jacket!


----------



## clarkda

Hermesaholic said:


> what do you all think of this jacket?  worried about the no closure issue.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120998041641&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



its defs a statement piece but the closure is a bit of an issue


----------



## jenskar

Lots of new pieces on http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Rick_Owens
Boots, those rather strange shaped jackets, leather shorts.  I got a very nice belt.  Friends and Family Code Extra20 for another 20% off


----------



## dragonette

jenskar said:


> Lots of new pieces on http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Rick_Owens
> Boots, those rather strange shaped jackets, leather shorts.  I got a very nice belt.  Friends and Family Code Extra20 for another 20% off



Love the leather-effect maxi skirt... but there is no way I will be able to wear it! Hips are 4 inches too big and it will come up to my neck. 

I've been reading this thread from page one and it has been such a good read! Awesome entertainment for my weekend. I'm now at page 90! I love the wonderful deals everyone got from previous sales... The discounts are kinda astonishing. It's very encouraging! I'm glad I read through all that and didn't jump on a full-priced jacket! But what are the chances of getting a size 38 at the sales in Dec? At NAP for example? I'm looking at the Naska biker with wings.


----------



## pinknyanko

dragonette said:
			
		

> Love the leather-effect maxi skirt... but there is no way I will be able to wear it! Hips are 4 inches too big and it will come up to my neck.
> 
> I've been reading this thread from page one and it has been such a good read! Awesome entertainment for my weekend. I'm now at page 90! I love the wonderful deals everyone got from previous sales... The discounts are kinda astonishing. It's very encouraging! I'm glad I read through all that and didn't jump on a full-priced jacket! But what are the chances of getting a size 38 at the sales in Dec? At NAP for example? I'm looking at the Naska biker with wings.



I was able to snag a brown 38 naska last year at 40 or 50% off but I returned it.  preferred my black and the fit of my 2010 jacket


----------



## dragonette

pinknyanko said:


> I was able to snag a brown 38 naska last year at 40 or 50% off but I returned it.  preferred my black and the fit of my 2010 jacket



Aww yay! I'm glad to hear that it's possible!


----------



## dragonette

I am now in love with the thigh high wedge boots... If anyone knows how and where I can get a pair in size 35, I will be very, very grateful!


----------



## Kirali

I have no idea if they are even made in a size 35. But if you find them, the thigh highs run big. I usually wear a 36,5 or 37 and had to get them in 36.


----------



## dragonette

Kirali said:


> I have no idea if they are even made in a size 35. But if you find them, the thigh highs run big. I usually wear a 36,5 or 37 and had to get them in 36.



There's a pair on NAP at 35.5, and it says 35 is sold out. I just wrote to all the boutique CS for Paris, London, Hong Kong and New York. Hopefully they can tell me if they even made 35!

Would you be able to tell me your insole measurement for your 36, if it's not too inconvenient? 

Oh, I saw a pair of the black/green grooved wedge boots in 35 on eBay. So I am hoping 35s were made for all their boots!


----------



## Lae

Kirali said:


> I have no idea if they are even made in a size 35. But if you find them, the thigh highs run big. I usually wear a 36,5 or 37 and had to get them in 36.





dragonette said:


> There's a pair on NAP at 35.5, and it says 35 is sold out. I just wrote to all the boutique CS for Paris, London, Hong Kong and New York. Hopefully they can tell me if they even made 35!
> 
> Would you be able to tell me your insole measurement for your 36, if it's not too inconvenient?
> 
> Oh, I saw a pair of the black/green grooved wedge boots in 35 on eBay. So I am hoping 35s were made for all their boots!



Hi,

I can confirm Kirali's comment about the sizing: I'm always a 40 or 40.5 in RO, but I'm a 39 in the black thigh-highs. For the higher wedges the sizing may be different, though. I don't own any high ones, but I've tried them on and always needed to size up in those.


----------



## dragonette

Lae said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can confirm Kirali's comment about the sizing: I'm always a 40 or 40.5 in RO, but I'm a 39 in the black thigh-highs. For the higher wedges the sizing may be different, though. I don't own any high ones, but I've tried them on and always needed to size up in those.



I think I can walk decently in the 4 inch ones... I probably shouldn't consider the 5 inch!  Ironically, it seems the 5 inch ones may fit me better in the foot...

I'm kinda more concerned about the foot length than the thighs really... I will probably wear them slightly scrunched. The calf measurement sounds like it will fit so I'm not as worried about the thigh... But the problem is getting the feet to fit! My feet are 22 cm.


----------



## dragonette

NYC replied! There's a 35 but a slightly different style! Waiting for measurements...


----------



## pinknyanko

dragonette said:
			
		

> NYC replied! There's a 35 but a slightly different style! Waiting for measurements...



Exciting! Is it the thigh high with the snaps at the top? Sad it sold out in my size at the outnet


----------



## dragonette

pinknyanko said:


> Exciting! Is it the thigh high with the snaps at the top? Sad it sold out in my size at the outnet



Oh which ones are those? I didn't see them! (I just looked... I still don't see them!)

These ones are at the NYC boutique! They have tie-backs! I'm waiting to see if they will fit me!

Though I don't know if I could spend 2k on a pair of boots! I am definitely considering though...


----------



## pinknyanko

dragonette said:
			
		

> Oh which ones are those? I didn't see them! (I just looked... I still don't see them!)
> 
> These ones are at the NYC boutique! They have tie-backs! I'm waiting to see if they will fit me!
> 
> Though I don't know if I could spend 2k on a pair of boots! I am definitely considering though...



They took it off the site but it's like the knee high one but taller. I also kinda want the creeper boot cause I like the zipper detail


----------



## jenskar

I ordered the brown mid calf ... such a great deal!  Hope they fit


----------



## Kirali

jenskar said:


> I ordered the brown mid calf ... such a great deal!  Hope they fit



Oh the Brancusi, nice. I have them in black and they are on the larger side. I wear them with insoles for extra comfort (they are ok but certainly not the most comfortable wedged I own).


----------



## pinknyanko

Kirali said:
			
		

> Oh the Brancusi, nice. I have them in black and they are on the larger side. I wear them with insoles for extra comfort (they are ok but certainly not the most comfortable wedged I own).



Would you say they are half a size big?


----------



## scoreee

dragonette said:


> Oh which ones are those? I didn't see them! (I just looked... I still don't see them!)
> 
> These ones are at the NYC boutique! They have tie-backs! I'm waiting to see if they will fit me!
> 
> Though I don't know if I could spend 2k on a pair of boots! I am definitely considering though...



Oh my god! I like those!


----------



## scoreee

jenskar said:


> I ordered the brown mid calf ... such a great deal!  Hope they fit



I have these, so amazing. I hope they fit too.


----------



## scoreee

Kirali said:


> Oh the Brancusi, nice. I have them in black and they are on the larger side. I wear them with insoles for extra comfort (they are ok but certainly not the most comfortable wedged I own).



Completely - not the most comfortable!


----------



## dragonette

pinknyanko said:


> They took it off the site but it's like the knee high one but taller. I also kinda want the creeper boot cause I like the zipper detail



Did you mean the Creeper or Megacreeper? I did a google image search... It looks like the Megacreeper is meant for guys? But it does look cool!



jenskar said:


> I ordered the brown mid calf ... such a great deal!  Hope they fit



Good luck! The price is awesome! 



pinknyanko said:


> Would you say they are half a size big?



There are green ones in 35 on eBay! Are you 35 or 36? If you are 36, then you can consider the 35!



scoreee said:


> Oh my god! I like those!



I've always loved the pencil skirt over long boots look... Hopefully these come through for me or I will have to look for alternatives. So difficult to find a fitting round toe wedge high boot though...


----------



## jenskar

Ouch -- if you young things are saying they're not comfortable I'm probably dead in the water on them   I love those thigh highs with the ties and the zippers make them look like they'd be more comfortable to get into than the pull ons ... 

I daudled last summer on the knee high wedge snap top (slightly wider in the calf) which ssense had for ... well a price more like most fine leather boots LOL, and yes Kirali, I would have preferred the black but those were sold out in my size.


----------



## dragonette

jenskar said:


> Ouch -- if you young things are saying they're not comfortable I'm probably dead in the water on them   I love those thigh highs with the ties and the zippers make them look like they'd be more comfortable to get into than the pull ons ...
> 
> I daudled last summer on the knee high wedge snap top (slightly wider in the calf) which ssense had for ... well a price more like most fine leather boots LOL, and yes Kirali, I would have preferred the black but those were sold out in my size.



I see from your location you are just outside of NYC? Maybe you can make a day trip to the boutique to try them on?

It seems they don't check their emails often at the boutique... I hope I didn't get a one-off reply by sheer coincidence!


----------



## ling0882434

i am still debating if i should keep this strong shoulder jacket i bought from this fall collection or go for the classic ones. please give me some inputs on this one. Thanks!

http://designerblackbook.blogspot.com/2010/04/gwyneth-paltrow-in-rick-owens-black.html

Gwnyeth jacket is from 2010. the difference between the one i bought vs hers is the leather. i personally prefer her blister leather over my smoonth shining leather...


----------



## dragonette

ling0882434 said:


> i am still debating if i should keep this strong shoulder jacket i bought from this fall collection or go for the classic ones. please give me some inputs on this one. Thanks!
> 
> http://designerblackbook.blogspot.com/2010/04/gwyneth-paltrow-in-rick-owens-black.html
> 
> Gwnyeth jacket is from 2010. the difference between the one i bought vs hers is the leather. i personally prefer her blister leather over my smoonth shining leather...



I'm not a fan of the Robot shoulders, to be honest... If you don't love it, I don't think you should keep it!


----------



## _debi_

So great to see this thread brought back to life over the last couple of weeks!

Also great to hear about new purchases, hopefully we will also have some reveals!

Sadly I haven't bought any RO this fall/winter season   The only thing that I would have seriously considered is a grey biker jacket that is on Farfetch to complete my set (black, brown, shearling, grey), but it's not available in my size.  One day.

Also another fall that is going by without any new Lilies tops to add to my collection   Hopefully spring will have some nice things for me.


----------



## _debi_

ling0882434 said:


> i am still debating if i should keep this strong shoulder jacket i bought from this fall collection or go for the classic ones. please give me some inputs on this one. Thanks!
> 
> http://designerblackbook.blogspot.com/2010/04/gwyneth-paltrow-in-rick-owens-black.html
> 
> Gwnyeth jacket is from 2010. the difference between the one i bought vs hers is the leather. i personally prefer her blister leather over my smoonth shining leather...



I couldn't pull off this jacket but it does look nice on some people.  But from the sound of your post, you're really not sure, and if you're not sure about such a big purchase then you probably shouldn't keep it.  I agree with dragonette, you should love it.


----------



## pinknyanko

my RO hair combs are here yay  can't wait to wear them... but i fear looking like a lil weirdo... like at work. haha.


----------



## scoreee

pinknyanko said:


> my RO hair combs are here yay  can't wait to wear them... but i fear looking like a lil weirdo... like at work. haha.



More than one? Fab!


----------



## jenskar

ling0882434 said:


> i am still debating if i should keep this strong shoulder jacket i bought from this fall collection or go for the classic ones. please give me some inputs on this one. Thanks!
> 
> http://designerblackbook.blogspot.com/2010/04/gwyneth-paltrow-in-rick-owens-black.html
> 
> Gwnyeth jacket is from 2010. the difference between the one i bought vs hers is the leather. i personally prefer her blister leather over my smoonth shining leather...



I think it really depends on you -- the robot is such a unique look and if it looks good on you, you might find over time that it's more fun to own an individual piece.  But, if you're going to still pine for the classic ones then I'd say take it back (or succumb to multiple jackets like so many of the rest of us!)


----------



## jenskar

pinknyanko said:


> my RO hair combs are here yay  can't wait to wear them... but i fear looking like a lil weirdo... like at work. haha.



I loved how these looked -- but they are HUGE.  I want to see modeling pics.  What do you do that you could wear those to work?  Ah for the days when I had a more creative job!


----------



## pinknyanko

jenskar said:


> I loved how these looked -- but they are HUGE.  I want to see modeling pics.  What do you do that you could wear those to work?  Ah for the days when I had a more creative job!




mmm it's hard to take pics of myself. maybe i can have my bf help me over the weekend. anyway... i work in California. things are pretty loose and casual. as long as you aren't naked, it's cool. but i do think these would be a bit over the top... but i want to wear them to the office :/

i loved these combs from the start too! i justified them as a bday gift for myself (i didn't get any gifts not even from my bf LOL)


----------



## dragonette

Oh they look awesome!! Can't wait to see an overall mod shot of you proper! 

I think you could keep your dressing simple/neutral and let these be the statement!


----------



## dragonette

Hopefully this info will help any small-feet RO fans who are looking for his boots:

*Hi Jes,

They do exist in size 35 but are sold out in many locations. 

Katie

Boutique Rick Owens 
Les Jardins du Palais Royal
130-133 Galerie de Valois
75001 Paris, France
Tel: +33 (0)1 40 20 42 52
Fax: +33 (0)1 42 96 56 35*

Now that I know this, at least I won't settle for a 5.5 if I should come across them! That strikes out the pair on NAP.  In other news, I have no more replies from NYC. Maybe I have to try to get to a boutique in person to try them on, Hong Kong would be the most possible, if they have a pair.


----------



## dragonette

_debi_ said:


> So great to see this thread brought back to life over the last couple of weeks!
> 
> Also great to hear about new purchases, hopefully we will also have some reveals!
> 
> Sadly I haven't bought any RO this fall/winter season   The only thing that I would have seriously considered is a grey biker jacket that is on Farfetch to complete my set (black, brown, shearling, grey), but it's not available in my size.  One day.
> 
> Also another fall that is going by without any new Lilies tops to add to my collection   Hopefully spring will have some nice things for me.



It's so good to see you back here too! I have read all the past pages and love all your peektures!


----------



## _debi_

dragonette said:


> It's so good to see you back here too! I have read all the past pages and love all your peektures!



Thanks   I wish I had more new purchases to post!!


----------



## _debi_

pinknyanko said:


> mmm it's hard to take pics of myself. maybe i can have my bf help me over the weekend. anyway... i work in California. things are pretty loose and casual. as long as you aren't naked, it's cool. but i do think these would be a bit over the top... but i want to wear them to the office :/
> 
> i loved these combs from the start too! i justified them as a bday gift for myself (i didn't get any gifts not even from my bf LOL)



These are awesome!  I had the same thought as dragonette (again!), if you keep the outfit simple and neutral I don't think the combs would look over the top at all.


----------



## pinknyanko

_debi_ said:


> These are awesome!  I had the same thought as dragonette (again!), if you keep the outfit simple and neutral I don't think the combs would look over the top at all.



thanks! i totally loooove them. i was only going to buy the beige one, but i think i'd probably regret not buying the black ones as well. (well i think i could probably sell them if i ever decide to let them go.... as they are a bit rare, not many places stocked them).

yea... i will try various outfits i'm not sure what will look ok now. i work in  a place where people ask where you are going if you are a little fancier than them (which doesn't take much haha). though they don't really give me those comments since i try to be a little fancier everyday


----------



## dragonette

Neiman Marcus gift card event is on, for anyone itching to shop for a bit of RO...


----------



## jenskar

My belt and boots arrived -- can't get a good pic of the boots (will enlist husband when he gets home).  I love the boots.  They are not very comfortable.  I don't think I care!  The folded leather is like an accordion -- I thought it might be really stiff but that part of the boot is really pragmatic.  But the height for me is tough.  That said, it makes my legs look unbelievable so I really have to try some inserts (which I do have, but if they're too thick, then the boots get tight).
The belt is awesome -- really light (the metal is hollow) and the leather is a great grain.
I realized tonight that with the exception of some tights and a few cotton turtlenecks, all I have purchased this fall is RO.  Oh, and the LV Kusama Neverfull and wallet  (oopsie!)  Well, almost all I've purchased ...


----------



## chloe speaks

jenskar said:


> My belt and boots arrived -- can't get a good pic of the boots (will enlist husband when he gets home).  I love the boots.  They are not very comfortable.  I don't think I care!  The folded leather is like an accordion -- I thought it might be really stiff but that part of the boot is really pragmatic.  But the height for me is tough.  That said, it makes my legs look unbelievable so I really have to try some inserts (which I do have, but if they're too thick, then the boots get tight).
> The belt is awesome -- really light (the metal is hollow) and the leather is a great grain.
> I realized tonight that with the exception of some tights and a few cotton turtlenecks, all I have purchased this fall is RO.  Oh, and the LV Kusama Neverfull and wallet  (oopsie!)  Well, almost all I've purchased ...



good on you! i am trying my best to mix in RO in my daily wear rotation but I find I'm not very good at it. so my best looks like alot of neutrals and very flat shoes w/ only a RO skirt or jacket for emphasis


----------



## dragonette

jenskar said:


> My belt and boots arrived -- can't get a good pic of the boots (will enlist husband when he gets home).  I love the boots.  They are not very comfortable.  I don't think I care!  The folded leather is like an accordion -- I thought it might be really stiff but that part of the boot is really pragmatic.  But the height for me is tough.  That said, it makes my legs look unbelievable so I really have to try some inserts (which I do have, but if they're too thick, then the boots get tight).
> The belt is awesome -- really light (the metal is hollow) and the leather is a great grain.
> I realized tonight that with the exception of some tights and a few cotton turtlenecks, all I have purchased this fall is RO.  Oh, and the LV Kusama Neverfull and wallet  (oopsie!)  Well, almost all I've purchased ...



Oh how exciting! Can't wait to see the boots!

I managed to get a reply from the nice eBay seller who listed the Brancusi in 35. The insole is 25 cm for a size 35! That is gigantic! Size 35 is usually 22-23 cm max in other shoes! There is no way I can ever wear them... Maybe I have to scratch the idea of buying RO boots.


----------



## clarkda

dragonette said:


> Oh how exciting! Can't wait to see the boots!
> 
> I managed to get a reply from the nice eBay seller who listed the Brancusi in 35. The insole is 25 cm for a size 35! That is gigantic! Size 35 is usually 22-23 cm max in other shoes! There is no way I can ever wear them... Maybe I have to scratch the idea of buying RO boots.



They might be able to do a custom order for you?


----------



## pinknyanko

jenskar said:
			
		

> My belt and boots arrived -- can't get a good pic of the boots (will enlist husband when he gets home).  I love the boots.  They are not very comfortable.  I don't think I care!  The folded leather is like an accordion -- I thought it might be really stiff but that part of the boot is really pragmatic.  But the height for me is tough.  That said, it makes my legs look unbelievable so I really have to try some inserts (which I do have, but if they're too thick, then the boots get tight).
> The belt is awesome -- really light (the metal is hollow) and the leather is a great grain.
> I realized tonight that with the exception of some tights and a few cotton turtlenecks, all I have purchased this fall is RO.  Oh, and the LV Kusama Neverfull and wallet  (oopsie!)  Well, almost all I've purchased ...



Love that belt. Was it from the outnet?


----------



## pinknyanko

clarkda said:
			
		

> They might be able to do a custom order for you?



I find RO shoes are kinda inconsistent. Some are true to size and some aren't. :/ that seems like a bad measurement to me though. 25cm should be more like 38.5 or 39 ish. Hmmm.


----------



## dragonette

clarkda said:


> They might be able to do a custom order for you?



Are you serious? They do that?


----------



## dragonette

pinknyanko said:


> I find RO shoes are kinda inconsistent. Some are true to size and some aren't. :/ that seems like a bad measurement to me though. 25cm should be more like 38.5 or 39 ish. Hmmm.



Yes 25 cm sounds absurd for size 35 doesn't it? Ssense has replied me and said they will measure the size 36 for me (in the thigh-high boots). Let's see what they come back with...


----------



## Kirali

dragonette said:


> Are you serious? They do that?



Unless you are a serious high-roller: They don't.


----------



## dragonette

Kirali said:


> Unless you are a serious high-roller: They don't.



Hahaha! It's hard to be a high roller when there is nothing in my size.


----------



## Kirali

RO in gerneral doesn't do custom orders (unless you are in the industry and/or know the man himself quite well). I've heard of exceptions but that was: years ago and for people who bought an entire collection.


----------



## dragonette

Well I most certainly do not like his entire collection nor would I suit every piece. I also don't like to dress top to toe in the same designer label... I like to have my own identity. Custom-order sounds too good to be true anyway. Probably more realistic to get bespoke boots made by a shoe-maker when I head to Europe.


----------



## dragonette

I have some updates from the eBay seller... They are awesome! After I told them 25 cm sounded really huge for my 22 cm feet, they sent me these three messages, one after the other:

*aaaawwww!!!! thats a shame...

well... i have a few shoes i had to keep a size bigger cuz i really really wanted them and there were no more! and i put an inner-sole to make it fit shorter... you still need at least half to 1 cm space in the toe in a heel shoe to be comfortable... Think about it!!! 

- yourconceptstoreonline
*
And then...

*We are having a little discussion here because it is quite hard to measure the insole on a closed boot with the meter!!! LOL!!!! we have just measured a size 35 in an open summer shoe from Rick and the insole is 23 cm!!!!! I am so sorry to make a mess out of this...!!!!! Wish you could just try it on!!!

- yourconceptstoreonline*

Followed by...

*Ok!

I think we got it...
An 8 cm heel Rick shoe size 35 insole is 23 cm
A 10 cm heel Rick shoe size 35 insole is 24 cm
A 12 cm heel Rick shoe size 35 insole is 25 cm.

That means every 2 cm the add to the height of the heel there is a cm longer because the foot is higher on its points...

Hope this makes sense!!!

SORRY FOR ALL THE CONFUSION!!!! Tried my best!!!

- yourconceptstoreonline*

LOL! They are kinda hilarious and very helpful! My previous conclusion still stands... I have to try them in person to be sure.


----------



## dragonette

An update from NYC, for anyone considering the tall boot with the tie-back:

Hi Jessica,

Sorry for the delayed response. Unfortunately due to the height of the boot it's not really possible for me to give you an insole measurement; I can tell you however that the style is running about a 1/2 size big.

The calf and thigh measurements are the same at 7" flat. The top of the boot at the thigh is elastic backed leather meant to grab above the knee, the style below that is loose, if not a little baggy.

Also the "tie-back" is just a small detail in the back, it's not a functional component.

Let me know if you have any more questions!

Best,
-Nick

NICHOLAS VEIT

RICK OWENS
250 HUDSON STREET
NEW YORK (NY) 10013

TEL +1 212 627 7222
FAX +1 949 484 2522
NICHOLAS@RICKOWENSNY.COM


----------



## yellowsuitcase

What's the difference between the "classic biker jacket"? Why do some go for 2000+ and others go for closer to 3000. Also, what's naska leather?


----------



## yellowsuitcase

I was als wondering if you can tell from the tag what collection the jacket is from.


----------



## Kirali

yellowsuitcase said:


> What's the difference between the "classic biker jacket"? Why do some go for 2000+ and others go for closer to 3000. Also, what's naska leather?



They come in different leathers (they also come in different treatments for those leathers; for example there is oiled, hammered, blistered, washed, and so on). Calf is more expensive than lamb.

Naska was the name of the S/S 12 collection and now it's the name of a leather jacket style (the mens leathers had names for ages: Bauhaus, Stooges, ect).

When you buy a new RO item there is a small piece of cardboard attached to it on which the name of the collection is printed.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Thanks Kirali.

I was looking on ebay and was trying to figure out what collection a particular jacket is from.

The tag is no longer there and the seller has no idea when she got it. Does that means that I'm out of luck pretty much?


----------



## jenskar

dragonette said:


> Oh how exciting! Can't wait to see the boots!
> 
> I managed to get a reply from the nice eBay seller who listed the Brancusi in 35. The insole is 25 cm for a size 35! That is gigantic! Size 35 is usually 22-23 cm max in other shoes! There is no way I can ever wear them... Maybe I have to scratch the idea of buying RO boots.



I don't know -- I think it depends on whether you can handle wearing an insole or not. I am a 37, I bought a 37, and yes, the heel lifts but they are not huge.  I put a thick insole inside and that made them too tight, needed a thinner one and just under the ball of the foot. With the nail head wedges I bought, those I had to size down to a 36.  His sandals run very strange, with the heel hitting the back of the sole (and my SA said that is just how he cuts sandals).  You should try buying them from someone you can return them to if they don't fit.

Who is this ebay seller?  Something seems weird there.


----------



## jenskar

pinknyanko said:


> Love that belt. Was it from the outnet?



Yes -- came up out of nowhere and I pounced on it!


----------



## Caramelita

I love this brand! This is probably my favourite, along with Helmut Lang, Maison Martin Margiela, Y3, Alexander Wang and Ann Demeulemeester. Black and stylish. 

Does anyone know other brands that are similar?


----------



## scoreee

Caramelita said:


> I love this brand! This is probably my favourite, along with Helmut Lang, Maison Martin Margiela, Y3, Alexander Wang and Ann Demeulemeester. Black and stylish.
> 
> Does anyone know other brands that are similar?



Gareth Pugh, Rad Hourani, and Haider Ackermann are brands that could be similar.


----------



## Caramelita

scoreee said:


> Gareth Pugh, Rad Hourani, and Haider Ackermann are brands that could be similar.



Thank you!


----------



## clarkda

Caramelita said:


> I love this brand! This is probably my favourite, along with Helmut Lang, Maison Martin Margiela, Y3, Alexander Wang and Ann Demeulemeester. Black and stylish.
> 
> Does anyone know other brands that are similar?



ill add damir doma, blaak, boris bidjan saberi, m.a+, marc le bihan, ma_Julius, isaac selam, obscur, lumen et umbra


----------



## dragonette

jenskar said:


> I don't know -- I think it depends on whether you can handle wearing an insole or not. I am a 37, I bought a 37, and yes, the heel lifts but they are not huge.  I put a thick insole inside and that made them too tight, needed a thinner one and just under the ball of the foot. With the nail head wedges I bought, those I had to size down to a 36.  His sandals run very strange, with the heel hitting the back of the sole (and my SA said that is just how he cuts sandals).  You should try buying them from someone you can return them to if they don't fit.
> 
> Who is this ebay seller?  Something seems weird there.



This is the ebay seller!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rick-owens-lovers-thread-616025-153.html#post23109194

This is their store:

https://www.facebook.com/PositionConceptStore

Yes I will wait till I get to a store in person. Just got news I may go to Paris for my birthday, but then the Paris store emailed back to say they don't have 35s right now (sold out). Pity!


----------



## scoreee

A friend of mine, Josefin, inspired me into getting the RO leather creepers as rain boots. I'm only left wondering if they'd be any good in the rain..  Anyone with any personal experience with this boot? I want to rotate my croc embossed Hunters with these RO creeps. I've seriously never considered this boot until I was sent this photo:


----------



## Kirali

Let's just say the boot isn't the most well made out there. The sole is infamous for cracking, glued parts coming apart, and even part of the sole falling off.


----------



## pinknyanko

Kirali said:
			
		

> Let's just say the boot isn't the most well made out there. The sole is infamous for cracking, glued parts coming apart, and even part of the sole falling off.



Yikes! Guess I can cross them off my wish list


----------



## scoreee

Kirali said:


> Let's just say the boot isn't the most well made out there. The sole is infamous for cracking, glued parts coming apart, and even part of the sole falling off.



I've heard something like this but with his sneakers as I didn't know this correlated with his boots as well. I have a pair of his suede turbo geobaskets which are so uncomfortable that I can't wear them often or else I'll have horrible blisters. I hope they don't end up falling apart with wear..


----------



## jenskar

It's interesting -- the man does fabric and leather so well, you'd think he could do better shoes and boots.

Dragonette -- thanks for the link to the shop.  Good reason to live in Spain.  Looks like fun.

Not the best picture of the boots -- the contrast in colors is not that extreme.


----------



## jenskar

Bad girl.


----------



## pinknyanko

jenskar said:


> Bad girl.



omg that's beautiful!


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:
			
		

> Bad girl.



AAAHHHHHH I LOVE IT!! Where did you get it?

Also love that belt you just got!


----------



## scoreee

jenskar said:


> It's interesting -- the man does fabric and leather so well, you'd think he could do better shoes and boots.
> 
> Dragonette -- thanks for the link to the shop.  Good reason to live in Spain.  Looks like fun.
> 
> Not the best picture of the boots -- the contrast in colors is not that extreme.



True, the contrast in colors aren't that extreme - exactly what I thought when I made my purchase. The suede is pretty dark in person in comparison to how light they look online. I thought I was the only one that thought so. Speaking of which I must take the suede to get conditioned and water proofed for the water season. 

Anyway, they look great! How do they feel?


----------



## pinknyanko

some items came in the mail today 

i really like the silk shorts, will be keeping those for sure. i got the shearling ankle boots, but theoutnet was OOS of my normal size 38. bought the 38.5, it fits ok i guess due to the heel height, but my heel slips a little. as the shearling gets smashed down with wear i might add an insole if it slips more (but i think if i wear w/ socks it should be OK). 

not too sold on the cashmere/wool shorts.... kinda looks like i wore my dad's gym shorts? i tried it w/ a couple jackets and it looks ok layered with the jackets... but by itself i look kinda dumpy and short even w/ the wedges on @_@

and sorry for the iphone pics... really terrible quality geebus


----------



## jenskar

pinknyanko said:


> omg that's beautiful!



Thank you!  It sold out last season in my size, god knows where the Outnet found 1 and how I got lucky enough to log on and snap it up.  25% of retail, too. What is not to like?

I wore my raisin/resin jacket and a floor length wool dress today and got tons of compliments.  I'm just going to strut around NYC film openings and what not for the next 3 months having a gay old time!


----------



## jenskar

pinknyanko said:


> some items came in the mail today
> 
> i really like the silk shorts, will be keeping those for sure. i got the shearling ankle boots, but theoutnet was OOS of my normal size 38. bought the 38.5, it fits ok i guess due to the heel height, but my heel slips a little. as the shearling gets smashed down with wear i might add an insole if it slips more (but i think if i wear w/ socks it should be OK).
> 
> not too sold on the cashmere/wool shorts.... kinda looks like i wore my dad's gym shorts? i tried it w/ a couple jackets and it looks ok layered with the jackets... but by itself i look kinda dumpy and short even w/ the wedges on @_@
> 
> and sorry for the iphone pics... really terrible quality geebus



I love the droopy drawer gym class look -- i have several like that in various fabrics and they are so comfy.


----------



## jenskar

scoreee said:


> True, the contrast in colors aren't that extreme - exactly what I thought when I made my purchase. The suede is pretty dark in person in comparison to how light they look online. I thought I was the only one that thought so. Speaking of which I must take the suede to get conditioned and water proofed for the water season.
> 
> Anyway, they look great! How do they feel?



They feel really too high and like they want to eat of my front toe but hey, who ever said fashion was comfort


----------



## pinknyanko

jenskar said:


> I love the droopy drawer gym class look -- i have several like that in various fabrics and they are so comfy.



i do too... i have the comme des garcons x H&M shorts from a few years back which i love... so i thought i'd love these too. i think i need to try them w/ different tops ... i do like it layered and it's comfortable so i know i will probably wear it a lot (and i would be loathe to change out of them after work and stuff and wear around the house before i shower at night too LOL)


----------



## scoreee

jenskar said:


> They feel really too high and like they want to eat of my front toe but hey, who ever said fashion was comfort



As Anna Dello Russo would say, "fashion is always uncomfortable, if you feel comfortable then you never get the look."


----------



## scoreee

pinknyanko said:


> some items came in the mail today
> 
> i really like the silk shorts, will be keeping those for sure. i got the shearling ankle boots, but theoutnet was OOS of my normal size 38. bought the 38.5, it fits ok i guess due to the heel height, but my heel slips a little. as the shearling gets smashed down with wear i might add an insole if it slips more (but i think if i wear w/ socks it should be OK).
> 
> not too sold on the cashmere/wool shorts.... kinda looks like i wore my dad's gym shorts? i tried it w/ a couple jackets and it looks ok layered with the jackets... but by itself i look kinda dumpy and short even w/ the wedges on @_@
> 
> and sorry for the iphone pics... really terrible quality geebus



I love the RO hoodie with the drawstring short! It looks so comfortable, but cool, in a very RO way.


----------



## pinknyanko

scoreee said:


> I love the RO hoodie with the drawstring short! It looks so comfortable, but cool, in a very RO way.



thanks!  the hoodie is drkshdw... so that pic is basically all RO except for my top ~_~;;;;


----------



## clarkda

its like christmas with so many people getting packages!
i just got a parcel from yoox with my new drkshdw top
sorry about the poor pictures, i took them as i was running out of the house for lunch (couldnt wait to wear the top!)


----------



## hanana

jenskar said:
			
		

> Bad girl.



That is beautiful!


----------



## hanana

pinknyanko said:
			
		

> some items came in the mail today
> 
> i really like the silk shorts, will be keeping those for sure. i got the shearling ankle boots, but theoutnet was OOS of my normal size 38. bought the 38.5, it fits ok i guess due to the heel height, but my heel slips a little. as the shearling gets smashed down with wear i might add an insole if it slips more (but i think if i wear w/ socks it should be OK).
> 
> not too sold on the cashmere/wool shorts.... kinda looks like i wore my dad's gym shorts? i tried it w/ a couple jackets and it looks ok layered with the jackets... but by itself i look kinda dumpy and short even w/ the wedges on @_@
> 
> and sorry for the iphone pics... really terrible quality geebus



I think the shorts look great with the jackets (love the jackets!), but understand what you are saying about how it looks by itself.


----------



## clarkda

pinknyanko said:


> my RO hair combs are here yay  can't wait to wear them... but i fear looking like a lil weirdo... like at work. haha.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhSzQD5D1L0

the ever fabulous daphne with one of those combs, it looks amazing


----------



## pinknyanko

clarkda said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhSzQD5D1L0
> 
> the ever fabulous daphne with one of those combs, it looks amazing



I love her! I'm not nearly as fabulous but the combs look great with her hair.


----------



## juneping

clarkda said:


> its like christmas with so many people getting packages!
> i just got a parcel from yoox with my new drkshdw top
> sorry about the poor pictures, i took them as i was running out of the house for lunch (couldnt wait to wear the top!)



you look fab!!

do you mind telling me the quality of drkshdw line? i've heard the main line is fine but not the other. i put a dress in the dream box and still can't decide. TIA!!


----------



## _debi_

Loving all the mod pics!  You all look great!

I'm wearing a bit of Rick today, my black twist front Lilies top and of course a RO leather jacket, black today.


----------



## clarkda

juneping said:


> you look fab!!
> 
> do you mind telling me the quality of drkshdw line? i've heard the main line is fine but not the other. i put a dress in the dream box and still can't decide. TIA!!



Well drkshdw is mainly about denim so i guess they would do that better than anything, the top is cleanly made to the quality of mainline pieces. The only difference is the fabric doesnt have the lightness of mainline fabric, its heavier. Im not sure if that answers the question as well as u wanted it answered?


----------



## juneping

clarkda said:


> Well drkshdw is mainly about denim so i guess they would do that better than anything, the top is cleanly made to the quality of mainline pieces. The only difference is the fabric doesnt have the lightness of mainline fabric, its heavier. Im not sure if that answers the question as well as u wanted it answered?



thanks!! the dress wasn't denim...it's like jersey. so i am curious...i don't like returning so i want to ask around...and it does sound like the quality is decent...


----------



## pinknyanko

wore my hair comb to work today. unfortunately i chipped the back of it when getting into my car (since the thing adds a few inches). omg i was really sad... but it's ok. i just think of the RO aesthetic... things don't have to be perfect!

it was hard to get the whole outfit in the mirror at work lol... i dressed this way after viewing the lovely daphne guinness video this morning ^_^


----------



## pinknyanko

juneping said:


> thanks!! the dress wasn't denim...it's like jersey. so i am curious...i don't like returning so i want to ask around...and it does sound like the quality is decent...



i only have the hoodie and it's nice. although i think it's horribly overpriced for sweatshirt material... but i love it a lot and wear it, so it's fine. not sure about jersey stuff


----------



## juneping

pinknyanko said:


> i only have the hoodie and it's nice. although i think it's horribly overpriced for sweatshirt material... but i love it a lot and wear it, so it's fine. not sure about jersey stuff


it's this dress....anyone had it...any review??


----------



## mundodabolsa

you all are horrible influences.  all this renewed rick owens talk and purchases reminded me to check some websites I haven't looked at in months this morning. 

and I ordered three new jackets :ninja:


----------



## pinknyanko

mundodabolsa said:


> you all are horrible influences.  all this renewed rick owens talk and purchases reminded me to check some websites I haven't looked at in months this morning.
> 
> and I ordered three new jackets :ninja:



what did you buyyy ^_^


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> you all are horrible influences.  all this renewed rick owens talk and purchases reminded me to check some websites I haven't looked at in months this morning.
> 
> and I ordered three new jackets :ninja:



Theres no shame in it, 
We here
Do not judge


----------



## clarkda

juneping said:


> it's this dress....anyone had it...any review??
> cdn.yoox.biz/rel10/34/34286473xl_14_f.jpg



Maybe people with experience with lillies might b helpful, one would think the two "diffusion lines" are on par with quality and materials, it is a beautiful dress. I know i hate returning things so much so that i have a section in my wardrobe of unreturned clothes that serve as a warning about clicking add to cart too quickly


----------



## scoreee

I'm not sure how I feel about this RO knit from his Ash collection in 2009, but I think it's quite funny to look at.  The brocade knit and droopiness at the waist gives me the fixation of fallen boobs! I wish this was my costume for Halloween - a milked cow.


----------



## jenskar

juneping said:


> it's this dress....anyone had it...any review??



I've seen sites call that a dress and a top -- I have it from the Lilies line and the fabric is quite thin -- I like it but I'm not sure I would wear it as a dress and it's definitely a summer piece

For me, Lilies fabrics tend to be a little on the cheaper side.  I've gotten Drkshadow tops that are thick and thin jersey and cotton.  The Drkshadow seems to run bigger than his main line

On a sad note -- I got my mohair and leather sweater/jacket and the arms are insanely tight -- it might have to go back. I remember my SA in NY saying that when I tried on my regular size in the fall and it was tight, so thought sizing up would work but -- am going to take it to my tailor and see if she can do anything with it because the cut, especially the back, is to die for

Great fun to see everyone's purchases!  Yes, we are horrible enablers.  What ever are cyber forum friends for if not that?

Munda ... missed you !


----------



## _debi_

mundodabolsa said:


> you all are horrible influences.  all this renewed rick owens talk and purchases reminded me to check some websites I haven't looked at in months this morning.
> 
> and I ordered three new jackets :ninja:



hahaha I love it!!  now don't be so coy, what did you get??

good to see you back!


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> On a sad note -- I got my mohair and leather sweater/jacket and the arms are insanely tight -- it might have to go back. I remember my SA in NY saying that when I tried on my regular size in the fall and it was tight, so thought sizing up would work but -- am going to take it to my tailor and see if she can do anything with it because the cut, especially the back, is to die for



oh no, sorry to hear that.  would trying to stretch them work?  like put on a really thick sweater or two and leave it on for as long as you could stand?


----------



## dragonette

My birthday trip to Paris is booked! I'm going to go visit the RO boutique! Do they have a big selection of jackets there or are the classic jackets usually sold out? Does anyone have a regular SA to recommend?

I'm not going to hope they have shoes in my size.


----------



## juneping

scoreee said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this RO knit from his Ash collection in 2009, but I think it's quite funny to look at.  The brocade knit and droopiness at the waist gives me the fixation of f*allen boobs*! I wish this was my costume for Halloween - a milked cow.



that's what i thought ...saggy boobs...


----------



## juneping

jenskar said:


> I've seen sites call that a dress and a top -- I have it from the Lilies line and the fabric is quite thin -- I like it but I'm not sure I would wear it as a dress and it's definitely a summer piece
> 
> For me, Lilies fabrics tend to be a little on the cheaper side.  I've gotten Drkshadow tops that are thick and thin jersey and cotton.  The Drkshadow seems to run bigger than his main line
> 
> On a sad note -- I got my mohair and leather sweater/jacket and the arms are insanely tight -- it might have to go back. I remember my SA in NY saying that when I tried on my regular size in the fall and it was tight, so thought sizing up would work but -- am going to take it to my tailor and see if she can do anything with it because the cut, especially the back, is to die for
> 
> Great fun to see everyone's purchases!  Yes, we are horrible enablers.  What ever are cyber forum friends for if not that?
> 
> Munda ... missed you !



thanks for the review....i think i'll hold off until some promotion.


----------



## jenskar

I decided to try it this morning, pre any yogurt or light foam latte, as dairy is no longer my friend.  It really is cut very narrow in the shoulders BUT I don't have to send it back which is good because the back is SO pretty

Now, if someone would just put that lamb lined hoodie on sale somewhere (a lot on sale) I'd be a happy camper


----------



## Kirali

J, there is always black friday, or cyber monday or whatever it is called

Nice purchases everyone. I haven't bought a single piece from the current season (the coat I wanted will not be for sale, got the info from the showroom itself, buh to that but their loss) but managed to snag a jacket/coat I've been after for years.


----------



## clarkda

im guessing you all know about the barneys holiday campaign with disney, i cannot wait to see cruella de ville dressed in rick owens, i am imagining a jersey gown with a sort of hun line fur and leather jacket.


----------



## ncch

Has anyone tried or does anyone own the princess leather jacket?  I'd like a new leather jacket but don't want anything too distressed or in the blistered leather this season.  I thought it looked good, not as tight in the arms but the back was a little funny - it kind of poofs up in the back, around where the shoulder blades.  The SA said this is how it's supposed to fit but my friend says it either looks like I have bad posture or the jacket does t fit right.  Opinions welcome!  Thanks!


----------



## cheapmommy

ncch said:


> Has anyone tried or does anyone own the princess leather jacket? I'd like a new leather jacket but don't want anything too distressed or in the blistered leather this season. I thought it looked good, not as tight in the arms but the back was a little funny - it kind of poofs up in the back, around where the shoulder blades. The SA said this is how it's supposed to fit but my friend says it either looks like I have bad posture or the jacket does t fit right. Opinions welcome! Thanks!


 
I ordered a similar jacket from Saks at a great price. But the poof in the back made me send it back. I would have loved it except for the back. The saks website picture doesn't look as poofy but you can see how it might be so.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492822357&prp8=t15&bmUID=jGxtRZ2


----------



## mundodabolsa

for those of you wondering what I got... see below 

I pretty much got three versions of this jacket.  black leather, black wool, and a grey suede. so unnecessary but this shape of jacket is pretty much all I feel like wearing this fall/winter.  I've been wearing big, baggy clothing for many seasons and all of a sudden am longing for fitted things like shorter jackets. 



ncch said:


> Has anyone tried or does anyone own the princess leather jacket?  I'd like a new leather jacket but don't want anything too distressed or in the blistered leather this season.  I thought it looked good, not as tight in the arms but the back was a little funny - it kind of poofs up in the back, around where the shoulder blades.  The SA said this is how it's supposed to fit but my friend says it either looks like I have bad posture or the jacket does t fit right.  Opinions welcome!  Thanks!



I just got this jacket this week and know exactly what you mean about the puckering in the back.  I got it at first in a 38, one size down from my regular, and the poof was really pronounced.  I almost felt like it seemed like the jacket had been stored in a way that something was pushing the leather out at that spot and distorted it. 

but then I got one in my regular size, and it's much better.  there is still a slight poof but not enough to make me not want the jacket.  I'm keeping it, and if you are still considering it weeks from now ask me if it's improved with wear.  I haven't worn it yet but I feel like the poof may settle a little as it gets worn in.


----------



## juneping

can someone tell me what does "LIMO" mean on the tag??
i found the tag and it says LIMO...i have no idea and i never asked the SA...i want to know what leather it is.


----------



## Lae

juneping said:


> can someone tell me what does "LIMO" mean on the tag??
> i found the tag and it says LIMO...i have no idea and i never asked the SA...i want to know what leather it is.



LIMO was the name of the F/W 2011 collection.


----------



## juneping

Lae said:


> LIMO was the name of the F/W 2011 collection.



anyway to find out the leather?
found more info here
PANTA PELLE STRETCH


----------



## Lae

juneping said:


> anyway to find out the leather?



There should be a code on the white tag inside the garment, just below the size. It should start with an L (LB, LC, ...).


----------



## juneping

Lae said:


> There should be a code on the white tag inside the garment, just below the size. It should start with an L (LB, LC, ...).



ah..found it thanks!!!
it's lamb like i thought. it's just the leather got a little softer but not very soft so i started to wonder if it's calf...silly me..


----------



## Lae

My pleasure... the letter behind the L should tell which treatment the lamb leather went through. There is a long list of codes somewhere in this thread. For instance, B stands for blistered.


----------



## juneping

Lae said:


> My pleasure... the letter behind the L should tell which treatment the lamb leather went through. There is a long list of codes somewhere in this thread. For instance, B stands for blistered.



mine is G...157pages....


----------



## Lae

juneping said:


> mine is G...157pages....



The search function is your friend! http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rick-owens-lovers-thread-616025-94.html#post21083283


----------



## juneping

Lae said:


> The search function is your friend! http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rick-owens-lovers-thread-616025-94.html#post21083283



Oh thank you so much. you're so smart.....


----------



## Lae

juneping said:


> Oh thank you so much. you're so smart.....



Haha... let's see if the professor I'm taking an exam with tomorrow agrees with that .


----------



## juneping

Lae said:


> Haha... let's see if the professor I'm taking an exam with tomorrow agrees with that .


i am sure you'll do well, good luck!!


----------



## Lae

juneping said:


> i am sure you'll do well, good luck!!



Thanks!


----------



## clarkda

just for those who are so inclined and interested, there are two Palais Royale coats on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...57?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2c6967804d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...97?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20cd36d995


----------



## dcblam

Greetings All!  I have been MIA for so long. I owe *jenskar *pics to let her know how much I am loving my Resin jacket - I was totally inspired to get one after she posted her pics. I love the distressed leather and the color. So here are my sub-standard pics.


----------



## dcblam

dcblam said:
			
		

> greetings all!  I have been mia for so long. I owe *jenskar *pics to let her know how much i am loving my resin jacket - i was totally inspired to get one after she posted her pics. I love the distressed leather and the color. So here are my sub-standard pics.


----------



## marina230

dcblam said:


> View attachment 1946682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946685



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jadecee

dcblam said:


> View attachment 1946682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946685



Gorgeous!  Looks great on you


----------



## pinknyanko

dcblam said:
			
		

> Greetings All!  I have been MIA for so long. I owe jenskar pics to let her know how much I am loving my Resin jacket - I was totally inspired to get one after she posted her pics. I love the distressed leather and the color. So here are my sub-standard pics.



Fab! I need a brown RO jacket in my closet at some point hehe.


----------



## flower71

dcblam said:


> View attachment 1946682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946685



OMG I missed this. I have been MIA too on tpf too...You look amazing


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> View attachment 1946682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946685



Very very nice on you!  I absolutely adore mine -- am just bummed it is already getting too cold for it, even layered   but I wore the heck out of it this fall.  Got a cowlnecked dress in bitter, which looked great with it too.

LVR has a special 30% sale for another day and, after a visit to the NYC boutique and a chat with my favorite SA about sizing, I bit the bullet and got the lamb lined hoodie I've been ogling forever.  It was still stupid $$ but I could not get it out of my mind.

I guess I have to go and change my wish list ...

Happy Turkey Day to those who celebrate.


----------



## jenskar

pinknyanko said:


> Fab! I need a brown RO jacket in my closet at some point hehe.



pinky == no one wanted these for the longest time, so they were heavily discounted.  You should be able to find one out there on the net somewhere if you want one


----------



## pinknyanko

jenskar said:
			
		

> Very very nice on you!  I absolutely adore mine -- am just bummed it is already getting too cold for it, even layered   but I wore the heck out of it this fall.  Got a cowlnecked dress in bitter, which looked great with it too.
> 
> LVR has a special 30% sale for another day and, after a visit to the NYC boutique and a chat with my favorite SA about sizing, I bit the bullet and got the lamb lined hoodie I've been ogling forever.  It was still stupid $$ but I could not get it out of my mind.
> 
> I guess I have to go and change my wish list ...
> 
> Happy Turkey Day to those who celebrate.



Omg!!!! I want one badly. What size did you get? I'd prob get 38


----------



## clarkda

kim K wears a bit of rick owens but i've never seen her in a jacket at fabulous as this one!


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> Very very nice on you!  I absolutely adore mine -- am just bummed it is already getting too cold for it, even layered   but I wore the heck out of it this fall.  Got a cowlnecked dress in bitter, which looked great with it too.
> 
> LVR has a special 30% sale for another day and, after a visit to the NYC boutique and a chat with my favorite SA about sizing, I bit the bullet and got the lamb lined hoodie I've been ogling forever.  It was still stupid $$ but I could not get it out of my mind.
> 
> I guess I have to go and change my wish list ...
> 
> Happy Turkey Day to those who celebrate.




Gobble Gobble back at 'cha and to all others.....
You WILL have to share a pic with us once you get your hoodie - can't wait to see it on you.  AND, it's so fabulous, you should not feel bad at all for spending stupid $$.


----------



## jenskar

pinknyanko said:


> Omg!!!! I want one badly. What size did you get? I'd prob get 38


Do you mean the fur lined hoodie?  It comes in xs, s and med -- but factor in that the fur makes it narrower inside (the inside body is supposedly lined)
LVR will send you measurements if you ask ...


----------



## pinknyanko

jenskar said:
			
		

> Do you mean the fur lined hoodie?  It comes in xs, s and med -- but factor in that the fur makes it narrower inside (the inside body is supposedly lined)
> LVR will send you measurements if you ask ...



&#128515;&#128515;&#128515; yea I forgot how the sizing went. I think Xs is prob fine as I am pretty small but maybe for layering S is ok too


----------



## scoreee

Is Yoox considered to sell 100% authentic items? The reason why I ask this is because I have this RO Maria jacket, that seems to be the same style listed on Yoox, even though mine (from the actual runway) looks nothing like this: http://yoox.com/us/41304826SX/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=41304826SX&sizeId=

The RO coat listed on Yoox wasn't even produced in that color on the runway. Maybe it's a commerical model? Hmmmmm, as I continue to question Yoox..


----------



## jenskar

It has arrived!  

I'll try to get some better pictures of it soon -- as it is SO much fun to style!  
First surprise -- it is HEAVY.  The lamb interior (which can be the exterior -- completely reversible) lines the entire piece except the arms.  The hood is fully lined, not just the collar area.  
You can puff the hood up so that the fur stands tall on the neck -- you can pop your head all the way in, then fold the hood like an attached hat.  The only downside I can see in the piece is that the arms are sweatshirt material -- so a little cold for weather when you'd wear the fur so ... I'm off to find a really good tissue thin black turtleneck.  Or maybe arm muffs?
I can imagine taking this on any cold weather trip and using it as a blanket on the plane. The fur is yummy -- darker grey towards the hide, lighter on the tips.  And it has pockets.

On another note -- I sent back the mohair and leather piece -- shoulders just too tight/strange fit. They sent me one size up and that fit in the arms but again, shoulders just wonky.  So that is going back.  With this lamb baby in my wardrobe, I don't really feel like I need much else except great boots, gloves and some leggings, seriously.

More pictures to come.  And yes, my hair is really that color.


----------



## pinknyanko

jenskar said:
			
		

> It has arrived!
> 
> I'll try to get some better pictures of it soon -- as it is SO much fun to style!
> First surprise -- it is HEAVY.  The lamb interior (which can be the exterior -- completely reversible) lines the entire piece except the arms.  The hood is fully lined, not just the collar area.
> You can puff the hood up so that the fur stands tall on the neck -- you can pop your head all the way in, then fold the hood like an attached hat.  The only downside I can see in the piece is that the arms are sweatshirt material -- so a little cold for weather when you'd wear the fur so ... I'm off to find a really good tissue thin black turtleneck.  Or maybe arm muffs?
> I can imagine taking this on any cold weather trip and using it as a blanket on the plane. The fur is yummy -- darker grey towards the hide, lighter on the tips.  And it has pockets.
> 
> On another note -- I sent back the mohair and leather piece -- shoulders just too tight/strange fit. They sent me one size up and that fit in the arms but again, shoulders just wonky.  So that is going back.  With this lamb baby in my wardrobe, I don't really feel like I need much else except great boots, gloves and some leggings, seriously.
> 
> More pictures to come.  And yes, my hair is really that color.



Omg I absolutely love it!!! I wanna buy one too


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> It has arrived!
> 
> I'll try to get some better pictures of it soon -- as it is SO much fun to style!
> First surprise -- it is HEAVY.  The lamb interior (which can be the exterior -- completely reversible) lines the entire piece except the arms.  The hood is fully lined, not just the collar area.
> You can puff the hood up so that the fur stands tall on the neck -- you can pop your head all the way in, then fold the hood like an attached hat.  The only downside I can see in the piece is that the arms are sweatshirt material -- so a little cold for weather when you'd wear the fur so ... I'm off to find a really good tissue thin black turtleneck.  Or maybe arm muffs?
> I can imagine taking this on any cold weather trip and using it as a blanket on the plane. The fur is yummy -- darker grey towards the hide, lighter on the tips.  And it has pockets.
> 
> On another note -- I sent back the mohair and leather piece -- shoulders just too tight/strange fit. They sent me one size up and that fit in the arms but again, shoulders just wonky.  So that is going back.  With this lamb baby in my wardrobe, I don't really feel like I need much else except great boots, gloves and some leggings, seriously.
> 
> More pictures to come.  And yes, my hair is really that color.



My jaw is on the floor.....  that is just amazing.  Can't wait to see more pics.  And I bet that the body of the jacket is going to be so super warm that your arms won't feel cold.  But if they do maybe you could just go for a long glove?


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> View attachment 1946682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946685



This looks great on you!  And I love the way you've put the collar, I'm going to have to try that


----------



## _debi_

I picked up the RO black leather shopper with the 30% off at LVR, just waiting for it to arrive.  Apparently there are 'adverse weather conditions' in Florence holding up my shipment?!  I need just a plain black bag for everyday use so hopefully this will be ok, my only worry is that it's going to be too big.  As a backup I also ordered a Gareth Pugh black leather shopper from The Corner with the 30% off, it seems a bit smaller and is a bit more structured, but has less internal pockets.  That is arriving on Friday, apparently there are no adverse weather conditions down the road in Bologna.... haha.  So hopefully one of them will be ok.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Anyone has experiences shopping at http://www.antonioli.eu/ !? They have the Leather jacket I want at 50% off now ! ( weird is the pricing seems different for different countries ) I m so tempted but would like to hear from you about shopping experience with them as I never deal with them before !

Thanks in advance


----------



## scoreee

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Anyone has experiences shopping at http://www.antonioli.eu/ !? They have the Leather jacket I want at 50% off now ! ( weird is the pricing seems different for different countries ) I m so tempted but would like to hear from you about shopping experience with them as I never deal with them before !
> 
> Thanks in advance



They are great! The only problem I had with them before was a technical issue, where an item was listed but they actually didn't have it in stock. To their knowledge the listing wouldn't remove itself. Overall, they are safe and underestimated.


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> This looks great on you!  And I love the way you've put the collar, I'm going to have to try that



*debi* -
Thanks hon - and glad to see that you have a more design appropriate bag for your Swan 
Can't wait to hear about both bags - would love your assessment of the leather for each bag.  Hmmmm - foul weather, eh?  

*jenskar* -
Your hair is totally awesome - as well as that gorgy jacket!  Glad to hear that it's da bomb.  Sounds absolutely luxe and I'm sure it feels lush on as well.
Congrats!

Just tossing this out.......check out Shoescribe if you're not familiar with their site.  Sister of Yoox, I believe (?).  Great selection of shoes that are not the easiest to find.  

Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## mundodabolsa

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Anyone has experiences shopping at http://www.antonioli.eu/ !? They have the Leather jacket I want at 50% off now ! ( weird is the pricing seems different for different countries ) I m so tempted but would like to hear from you about shopping experience with them as I never deal with them before !
> 
> Thanks in advance



they are great, fast and seamless. I'm pretty sure from them I've always gotten a good rick owens hanger and nice garment bag and stuff (although I might be confusing them with lvr but I think not...).   I use this basic black canvas tote bag they sent with the package years ago all the time. 

I think the pricing changes depending on the taxes/vat/whatever for where they are shipping to.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mundodabolsa said:


> they are great, fast and seamless. I'm
> pretty sure from them I've always gotten a good rick owens hanger and
> nice garment bag and stuff (although I might be confusing them with
> lvr but I think not...).   I use this basic black canvas tote bag they
> sent with the package years ago all the time.
> 
> I think the pricing changes depending on the taxes/vat/whatever for
> where they are shipping to.





scoreee said:


> They are great! The only problem I had with
> them before was a technical issue, where an item was listed but they
> actually didn't have it in stock. To their knowledge the listing
> wouldn't remove itself. Overall, they are safe and
> underestimated.




Thanks girls ! You give me confident to place the order rightaway !

Now I m not sure which one i should pick


http://www.antonioli.eu/products/21202-rick-owens-jacket?gen=women
do you this  classic jacket is in calf leather?

http://www.antonioli.eu/products/19877-rick-owens-jacket?gen=women
Is this the classic jacket in Blister brushed-leather?


Thanks and appreciate all the helps


----------



## scoreee

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks girls ! You give me confident to place the order rightaway !
> 
> Now I m not sure which one i should pick
> 
> 
> http://www.antonioli.eu/products/21202-rick-owens-jacket?gen=women
> do you this  classic jacket is in calf leather?
> 
> http://www.antonioli.eu/products/19877-rick-owens-jacket?gen=women
> Is this the classic jacket in Blister brushed-leather?
> 
> 
> Thanks and appreciate all the helps



That is a tough one. I guess that really does depend on your personal taste. The calf leather obviously has a shine to it, making the jacket seem more minimal and clean. It also accentuates the silhouette of the jacket making the high collar a statement. The blistered leather is a little more rustic feeling making it more casual and everyday. The calf leather on the other hand has the versatility to be dressed up and vice versa. 

The neutral grey they have listed is beautiful too.


----------



## juneping

the calf looks bit metallic to me...and i don't like the texture look of it. it doesn't look very leather to me.


----------



## _debi_

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> Thanks girls ! You give me confident to place the order rightaway !
> 
> Now I m not sure which one i should pick
> 
> http://www.antonioli.eu/products/21202-rick-owens-jacket?gen=women
> do you this  classic jacket is in calf leather?
> 
> http://www.antonioli.eu/products/19877-rick-owens-jacket?gen=women
> Is this the classic jacket in Blister brushed-leather?
> 
> Thanks and appreciate all the helps



Personally I prefer the normal leather to the blistered. I think the blistering can make the leather more fabric like in texture rather than leather like if that makes any sense. The blistered kind of lacks that lush leather feel and smell. But of course it's down to your taste and style. The blistered is more casual and more slouchy and thinner. I have the normal one and wear it with very casual or very dressy outfits and think it looks great with both, not sure the same goes for blistered. 

That price is amazing, whatever you decide, get it fast before it's gone!!


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:
			
		

> debi -
> Thanks hon - and glad to see that you have a more design appropriate bag for your Swan
> Can't wait to hear about both bags - would love your assessment of the leather for each bag.  Hmmmm - foul weather, eh?
> 
> jenskar -
> Your hair is totally awesome - as well as that gorgy jacket!  Glad to hear that it's da bomb.  Sounds absolutely luxe and I'm sure it feels lush on as well.
> Congrats!
> 
> Just tossing this out.......check out Shoescribe if you're not familiar with their site.  Sister of Yoox, I believe (?).  Great selection of shoes that are not the easiest to find.
> 
> Enjoy the holidays!



haha! yes the Swan definitely deserves only the best. 

I will report back on the bags. the weather in Florence seems to have cleared up.. RO bag is arriving tomorrow and the Gareth Pugh one on Friday. 

I haven't heard of Shoescribe, will have a look.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

scoreee said:


> That is a tough one. I guess that really does depend on your personal taste. The calf leather obviously has a shine to it, making the jacket seem more minimal and clean. It also accentuates the silhouette of the jacket making the high collar a statement. The blistered leather is a little more rustic feeling making it more casual and everyday. The calf leather on the other hand has the versatility to be dressed up and vice versa.
> 
> The neutral grey they have listed is beautiful too.





juneping said:


> the calf looks bit metallic to me...and i don't like the texture look of it. it doesn't look very leather to me.



Thanks for the comments! I want the dark dust one but they dont`have my size anymore, I need size 44.

It is just my best guess that they are calf leather and blister brushed leather..as the only description is 100% leather on their website. I tried jackets in both leather at Kira Zabete and love both style and it is a tough call for me....


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

_debi_ said:


> Personally I prefer the normal leather to the blistered. I think the blistering can make the leather more fabric like in texture rather than leather like if that makes any sense. The blistered kind of lacks that lush leather feel and smell. But of course it's down to your taste and style. The blistered is more casual and more slouchy and thinner. I have the normal one and wear it with very casual or very dressy outfits and think it looks great with both, not sure the same goes for blistered.
> 
> That price is amazing, whatever you decide, get it fast before it's gone!!



Thanks debi, I have a blistered leather vest which I bought earlier this year from DF. I agree it is very casual and doesn`t "feel like" leather to a point...OMG...I should stay away from internet...I already shopped a lot last week from NAP and I still want to keep some bullets for my upcoming Hong Kong/ London trip !


----------



## dcblam

mimi-glasshouse
....and now for something completely different in Dark Dust, size 44.

http://www.hibrid.si/rick-owens-side-zip-draped-collar-leather-jacket

Totally authentic and lovely seller.  I bought my Resin jacket from them.  Email them for questions - MOST helpful.

So, the bottom line....
Looking for Dark Dust in 44.......what style?  As always, we're here to help


----------



## pinknyanko

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> Thanks girls ! You give me confident to place the order rightaway !
> 
> Now I m not sure which one i should pick
> 
> http://www.antonioli.eu/products/21202-rick-owens-jacket?gen=women
> do you this  classic jacket is in calf leather?
> 
> http://www.antonioli.eu/products/19877-rick-owens-jacket?gen=women
> Is this the classic jacket in Blister brushed-leather?
> 
> Thanks and appreciate all the helps



Wow awesome prices. Wish there was a 38!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> mimi-glasshouse
> ....and now for something completely different in Dark Dust, size 44.
> 
> http://www.hibrid.si/rick-owens-side-zip-draped-collar-leather-jacket
> 
> Totally authentic and lovely seller.  I bought my Resin jacket from them.  Email them for questions - MOST helpful.
> 
> So, the bottom line....
> Looking for Dark Dust in 44.......what style?  As always, we're here to help




I think I still prefer the classic style


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I think I still prefer the classic style



Okey dokey.....we will be on the look-out for you!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:
			
		

> Okey dokey.....we will be on the look-out for you!



Thanks so much! I love and hate purse forum as I get unlimited info to satisfy my shopping desire but it is no good to my wallet !&#128540;

Antonioli just replied to my inquiry that the first link is indeed calf leather &#128518;
I think I should  go for this one as I already have a blister leather Rick Owen vest in black.. That's also the reason why I think about dark dust for blister leather !


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> Okey dokey.....we will be on the look-out for you!



I can't help myself! Just ordered the calf leather one as I saw the blistered leather one is gone !!!

Thanks for your the advice !


----------



## thesassygirl2

Can anyone authenticate this jacket?  I really need(want) this jacket. Perfect for the cold weather here.































Thanks!


----------



## jenskar

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I can't help myself! Just ordered the calf leather one as I saw the blistered leather one is gone !!!
> 
> Thanks for your the advice !



Will be interested to hear if the shine is really that shiney -- I find that some of the leathers photo differently than they are in real life.  It may not be that shiny at all ....

Debi -- I have wondered about that RO bag -- at one point Saks had those at less than 1/2 price and I am still kicking myself for not buying one.

Sorry I am so slow on the extra fur pics -- work has been insane and I got lost in airline ticketing hell for a whole night.  Who needs to know all those things about a flight?  No one should have as many choices as I did between NY and New Mexico ....


----------



## scoreee

I don't know, but I  Rick Owens.


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I can't help myself! Just ordered the calf leather one as I saw the blistered leather one is gone !!!
> 
> Thanks for your the advice !



Oh goodie - we need "deets" upon arrival!


----------



## dcblam

thesassygirl2 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this jacket?  I really need(want) this jacket. Perfect for the cold weather here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



We don't have info on the actual code LSHH, but we know about LSH which is shearling lamb and I believe from your photos that it's shearling inside?

I'm not an expert, the photos are not really crisp, but I would lean towards it being the real deal.  Can it be returned?


----------



## _debi_

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I can't help myself! Just ordered the calf leather one as I saw the blistered leather one is gone !!!
> 
> Thanks for your the advice !



Yay!  I don't think you will regret it.  And I also don't think it will be too shiny, that's probably just the photo.



thesassygirl2 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this jacket?  I really need(want) this jacket. Perfect for the cold weather here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I've just done some comparing with my dark dust shearling that I'm wearing today.  It's the exact same style.  The differences I notice are that the zipper is exposed which it isn't on mine, I don't have anything stamped on the bottom bit of the back side of the zip, my code is LSH and mine doesn't have the Palais Royal thing printed on the tag.  I got mine from NAP.  These things don't necessarily mean it's fake though, it could just be a different style.  Though the pics aren't that clear the leather still looks nice.  Is this listed on eBay?  Maybe who is selling it could give you more clues.



jenskar said:


> Will be interested to hear if the shine is really that shiney -- I find that some of the leathers photo differently than they are in real life.  It may not be that shiny at all ....
> 
> Debi -- I have wondered about that RO bag -- at one point Saks had those at less than 1/2 price and I am still kicking myself for not buying one.
> 
> Sorry I am so slow on the extra fur pics -- work has been insane and I got lost in airline ticketing hell for a whole night.  Who needs to know all those things about a flight?  No one should have as many choices as I did between NY and New Mexico ....



The bag arrived, it's really nice, but... too big   The leather is great, really soft and lush, and there are lots of really useful pockets inside.  But it just swamps me, and I don't need that much space so it would be barely half full most of the time.  But for someone that carries lots of stuff around all the time it could be a great bag.  Still waiting on the Gareth Pugh, the UPS man has yet to arrive.....  This is the GP one http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45183393fj.html


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

_debi_ said:


> Yay!  I don't think you will regret it.  And I also don't think it will be too shiny, that's probably just the photo.


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens-leather-zip-jacket-item-10275661.aspx

Yes, it is so difficult to see how the leather looks like in real life from those images.

The SKU # for this jacket is RP 9708 LTO 009.

I tried to find some pics online and there is only one I can find from Farfetch as above 

How you girls find the leather ? Will it be too shiny???


----------



## _debi_

mimi_glasshouse said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens-leather-zip-jacket-item-10275661.aspx
> 
> Yes, it is so difficult to see how the leather looks like in real life from those images.
> 
> The SKU # for this jacket is RP 9708 LTO 009.
> 
> I tried to find some pics online and there is only one I can find from Farfetch as above
> 
> How you girls find the leather ? Will it be too shiny???



I'm sure it won't be too shiny, it's probably just the bright lighting that makes it look like that in that photo.

My black one is calf from FW11/12 and I think the leather is amazing, I love it.  Though mine was £1500 not £1100 so maybe there are different types of calf... or maybe I just got ripped off.  haha.  Actually I've just looked closely at yours and the leather is more textured than mine, so maybe that is the difference.

Mine also looked shiny in the photo but I don't think it's shiny in real life.

You will love it don't worry!


----------



## marina230

jenskar said:


> It has arrived!
> 
> I'll try to get some better pictures of it soon -- as it is SO much fun to style!
> First surprise -- it is HEAVY.  The lamb interior (which can be the exterior -- completely reversible) lines the entire piece except the arms.  The hood is fully lined, not just the collar area.
> You can puff the hood up so that the fur stands tall on the neck -- you can pop your head all the way in, then fold the hood like an attached hat.  The only downside I can see in the piece is that the arms are sweatshirt material -- so a little cold for weather when you'd wear the fur so ... I'm off to find a really good tissue thin black turtleneck.  Or maybe arm muffs?
> I can imagine taking this on any cold weather trip and using it as a blanket on the plane. The fur is yummy -- darker grey towards the hide, lighter on the tips.  And it has pockets.
> 
> On another note -- I sent back the mohair and leather piece -- shoulders just too tight/strange fit. They sent me one size up and that fit in the arms but again, shoulders just wonky.  So that is going back.  With this lamb baby in my wardrobe, I don't really feel like I need much else except great boots, gloves and some leggings, seriously.
> 
> More pictures to come.  And yes, my hair is really that color.



Wow, I love your hair! I forgot about a jacket, I keep looking at your beautiful hair!


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens-leather-zip-jacket-item-10275661.aspx
> 
> Yes, it is so difficult to see how the leather looks like in real life from those images.
> 
> The SKU # for this jacket is RP 9708 LTO 009.
> 
> I tried to find some pics online and there is only one I can find from Farfetch as above
> 
> How you girls find the leather ? Will it be too shiny???




So, any chance that the SKU could end in LBO instead of LTO???
I only ask because LBO is boxed calf leather and your jacket looks like boxed leather.  AND, it will not be too shiny.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> So, any chance that the SKU could end in LBO instead of LTO???
> I only ask because LBO is boxed calf leather and your jacket looks like boxed leather.  AND, it will not be too shiny.



It is LTO as printed on the order summary !


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> It is LTO as printed on the order summary !



Oh goodie goodie - any code to add to the list!  Thanks for replying and we're all excited to see this newbie!


----------



## thesassygirl2

_debi_ said:


> I've just done some comparing with my dark dust shearling that I'm wearing today.  It's the exact same style.  The differences I notice are that the zipper is exposed which it isn't on mine, I don't have anything stamped on the bottom bit of the back side of the zip, my code is LSH and mine doesn't have the Palais Royal thing printed on the tag.  I got mine from NAP.  These things don't necessarily mean it's fake though, it could just be a different style.  Though the pics aren't that clear the leather still looks nice.  Is this listed on eBay?  Maybe who is selling it could give you more clues.



It looks like the covering for the zipper was flipped back in the picture.  I probably should request clearer pictures.  This jacket was purchased in Paris so I'm wondering if that could be a reason for the little differences?


----------



## jhs216

jenskar said:


> It has arrived!
> 
> I'll try to get some better pictures of it soon -- as it is SO much fun to style!
> First surprise -- it is HEAVY.  The lamb interior (which can be the exterior -- completely reversible) lines the entire piece except the arms.  The hood is fully lined, not just the collar area.
> You can puff the hood up so that the fur stands tall on the neck -- you can pop your head all the way in, then fold the hood like an attached hat.  The only downside I can see in the piece is that the arms are sweatshirt material -- so a little cold for weather when you'd wear the fur so ... I'm off to find a really good tissue thin black turtleneck.  Or maybe arm muffs?
> I can imagine taking this on any cold weather trip and using it as a blanket on the plane. The fur is yummy -- darker grey towards the hide, lighter on the tips.  And it has pockets.
> 
> On another note -- I sent back the mohair and leather piece -- shoulders just too tight/strange fit. They sent me one size up and that fit in the arms but again, shoulders just wonky.  So that is going back.  With this lamb baby in my wardrobe, I don't really feel like I need much else except great boots, gloves and some leggings, seriously.
> 
> More pictures to come.  And yes, my hair is really that color.



That is just divine!


----------



## jenskar

_debi_ said:


> The bag arrived, it's really nice, but... too big   The leather is great, really soft and lush, and there are lots of really useful pockets inside.  But it just swamps me, and I don't need that much space so it would be barely half full most of the time.  But for someone that carries lots of stuff around all the time it could be a great bag.  Still waiting on the Gareth Pugh, the UPS man has yet to arrive.....  This is the GP one http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45183393fj.html



I think I saw the Gareth Pugh this weekend -- really nice leather if so!

I did see a smaller version of the Rick bag in a matte, aged kind of leather -- it was very rectangular -- felt like stuff was going to get lost in the corners.


----------



## jenskar

Thank you Marina for the hair compliment !

As promised a few extra pictures -- I'm not sure where the brown undertones are coming from -- have not noticed that.

The fur shots are it laying opened up, sideways, if that makes sense

Wore it this weekend -- it was pretty warm with the hood up


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy RO in Europe vs. the US? I'm heading to Paris tonight and would love to get a jacket there.


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> I think I saw the Gareth Pugh this weekend -- really nice leather if so!
> 
> I did see a smaller version of the Rick bag in a matte, aged kind of leather -- it was very rectangular -- felt like stuff was going to get lost in the corners.



The leather is nice, but the bag is super stiff and doesn't sit right when it's on, so they are both going back sadly!!  I think I will wait and get this one when they do their sale http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/9426.  Is that the one you saw?  It does look like things would go missing.....  But if I can get a good discount on that one I won't mind if it's not perfect.



jenskar said:


> Thank you Marina for the hair compliment !
> 
> As promised a few extra pictures -- I'm not sure where the brown undertones are coming from -- have not noticed that.
> 
> The fur shots are it laying opened up, sideways, if that makes sense
> 
> Wore it this weekend -- it was pretty warm with the hood up



Awesome!



shpahlc said:


> Does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy RO in Europe vs. the US? I'm heading to Paris tonight and would love to get a jacket there.



Yes I'm pretty sure things are cheaper here than in the US.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenskar said:


> Thank you Marina for the hair compliment !
> 
> As promised a few extra pictures -- I'm not sure where the brown undertones are coming from -- have not noticed that.
> 
> The fur shots are it laying opened up, sideways, if that makes sense
> 
> Wore it this weekend -- it was pretty warm with the hood up



Congrats Jenskar! I was stalking your pix (btw I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!) and finally decided to get the same jacket too from LVR! But I'm not sure about getting a fur jacket... may need to return it. We'll see...
Do you have any pix of you wearing it with the fur side out?
I see that one pic has the fur lined on the sleeves as well, it seems??? That's pretty cool, I was expecting the sleeves to be unlined or just cotton. 
How's the quality of the lamb fur?
Lastly, is it really RO, or DRKSHDW? I was doing some research and I know several previous versions were issued in the DRKSHDW line... Here are some pix that I've assembled for everyone's enjoyment:










Thanks for answering my questions, I guess I can answer my own questions soon when the parcel arrives, but I'm the impatient type


----------



## jenskar

Congrats Jenskar! I was stalking your pix (btw I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!) and finally decided to get the same jacket too from LVR! But I'm not sure about getting a fur jacket... may need to return it. We'll see...
Do you have any pix of you wearing it with the fur side out?

>>>>>> Haven't taken any of fur side out -- will try to do that when there's some light!

I see that one pic has the fur lined on the sleeves as well, it seems??? That's pretty cool, I was expecting the sleeves to be unlined or just cotton. 

>>>>>>> Sleeves are unlined cotton knit
How's the quality of the lamb fur?
Lastly, is it really RO, or DRKSHDW? I was doing some research and I know several previous versions were issued in the DRKSHDW line... Here are some pix that I've assembled for everyone's enjoyment:

>>>>>>>  It is Drkshdw.  And I would have killed for the black on black (and it looks like those sleeves were leather!) The NYC boutique had it last year but sold out before I could buy it.  The one I got is the fur color of your bottom pic, but darker cotton (that pic looks like a Drkshdw kind of grey to me)

The lambfur at first look -- I wasn't 100% thrilled but the longer I have it the more fluffed up it seems to get -- the night I wore it out it was frosty and with the hood up I was very happy with it.  

View attachment 1969343


View attachment 1969341


View attachment 1969342


Thanks for answering my questions, I guess I can answer my own questions soon when the parcel arrives, but I'm the impatient type


----------



## jenskar

The leather is nice, but the bag is super stiff and doesn't sit right when it's on, so they are both going back sadly!!  I think I will wait and get this one when they do their sale http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/9426.  Is that the one you saw?  It does look like things would go missing.....  But if I can get a good discount on that one I won't mind if it's not perfect.

Rats re: the bag stiffness.

I like that bag in your link -- it's not the one I saw.  The one I saw was an east/west rectangle.  This one looks MUCH nicer.

I am ogling a Henry Cuir bag on sale at Barneys.  However, it is Mr. Jenskar's and my major wedding anniversary in a few weeks, so I must refrain from shopping for a bit to pay for his present.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks!

I actually like the dark grey/brown fur with the black! I think it provides a nice contrast as opposed to the black on black. And I'm not fond of the olive green color, so this is the best combo for me!
Yeah, I would have loved if RO did leather sleeves, but I guess it would be hard to make it reversible. I actually think from the pix, the black on black one has viscose/silk lining sleeves cuz it seems more shiny than his usual leathers... Then again, it's hard to tell without a detailed pic.

Anyhoo, enjoy your new jacket, you look fab in it! 



jenskar said:


> Congrats Jenskar! I was stalking your pix (btw I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!) and finally decided to get the same jacket too from LVR! But I'm not sure about getting a fur jacket... may need to return it. We'll see...
> Do you have any pix of you wearing it with the fur side out?
> 
> >>>>>> Haven't taken any of fur side out -- will try to do that when there's some light!
> 
> I see that one pic has the fur lined on the sleeves as well, it seems??? That's pretty cool, I was expecting the sleeves to be unlined or just cotton.
> 
> >>>>>>> Sleeves are unlined cotton knit
> How's the quality of the lamb fur?
> Lastly, is it really RO, or DRKSHDW? I was doing some research and I know several previous versions were issued in the DRKSHDW line... Here are some pix that I've assembled for everyone's enjoyment:
> 
> >>>>>>>  It is Drkshdw.  And I would have killed for the black on black (and it looks like those sleeves were leather!) The NYC boutique had it last year but sold out before I could buy it.  The one I got is the fur color of your bottom pic, but darker cotton (that pic looks like a Drkshdw kind of grey to me)
> 
> The lambfur at first look -- I wasn't 100% thrilled but the longer I have it the more fluffed up it seems to get -- the night I wore it out it was frosty and with the hood up I was very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 1969343
> 
> 
> View attachment 1969341
> 
> 
> View attachment 1969342
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions, I guess I can answer my own questions soon when the parcel arrives, but I'm the impatient type


----------



## jenskar

dcblam is a horrible influence ... on the way from Slovenia:


----------



## thesassygirl2

_debi_ said:


> Yay!  I don't think you will regret it.  And I also don't think it will be too shiny, that's probably just the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just done some comparing with my dark dust shearling that I'm wearing today.  It's the exact same style.  The differences I notice are that the zipper is exposed which it isn't on mine, I don't have anything stamped on the bottom bit of the back side of the zip, my code is LSH and mine doesn't have the Palais Royal thing printed on the tag.  I got mine from NAP.  These things don't necessarily mean it's fake though, it could just be a different style.  Though the pics aren't that clear the leather still looks nice.  Is this listed on eBay?  Maybe who is selling it could give you more clues.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag arrived, it's really nice, but... too big   The leather is great, really soft and lush, and there are lots of really useful pockets inside.  But it just swamps me, and I don't need that much space so it would be barely half full most of the time.  But for someone that carries lots of stuff around all the time it could be a great bag.  Still waiting on the Gareth Pugh, the UPS man has yet to arrive.....  This is the GP one http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45183393fj.html


After much limited research, I think the Jardin Du Palais Royal is stamped on the items sold specifically at the Rick Owens store located at the actual Jardin Du Palais Royal in Paris.  *Can anyone with more knowledge confirm this?*

My jacket should be arriving soon, so hopefully I can know more when I see it in person.

*Right after I posted the above, I found new information on Rick Owens:

In 2007 he started designing his own women fur collection under the label JARDIN DU PALAIS ROYAL, named after his Paris boutique opened there the year before.*

So his newest company/collection is called Jardins du Palais Royal.  It is named after his Paris boutique and makes only items with fur/shearling it looks like.  I am assuming this confirms authenticity of my jacket because I've noticed he prints the name of his collection on the tags! yay?[/b]


----------



## KarlBear

The Palais Royal line was renamed to HUN.


----------



## clarkda

thesassygirl2 said:


> After much limited research, I think the Jardin Du Palais Royal is stamped on the items sold specifically at the Rick Owens store located at the actual Jardin Du Palais Royal in Paris.  *Can anyone with more knowledge confirm this?*
> 
> My jacket should be arriving soon, so hopefully I can know more when I see it in person.
> 
> *Right after I posted the above, I found new information on Rick Owens:
> 
> In 2007 he started designing his own women fur collection under the label JARDIN DU PALAIS ROYAL, named after his Paris boutique opened there the year before.*
> 
> So his newest company/collection is called Jardins du Palais Royal.  It is named after his Paris boutique and makes only items with fur/shearling it looks like.  I am assuming this confirms authenticity of my jacket because I've noticed he prints the name of his collection on the tags! yay?[/b]



the palais royale line generally has a sterling silver tag in it. i have no doubt of the authenticity of the jacket by the sounds of it, and as stated above, palais royale is now called HUN , named after his pet name for wife/muse michelle lamy


----------



## jenskar

As in HUN, pass the shearling, please ...


----------



## _debi_

thesassygirl2 said:


> After much limited research, I think the Jardin Du Palais Royal is stamped on the items sold specifically at the Rick Owens store located at the actual Jardin Du Palais Royal in Paris.  *Can anyone with more knowledge confirm this?*
> 
> My jacket should be arriving soon, so hopefully I can know more when I see it in person.
> 
> *Right after I posted the above, I found new information on Rick Owens:
> 
> In 2007 he started designing his own women fur collection under the label JARDIN DU PALAIS ROYAL, named after his Paris boutique opened there the year before.*
> 
> So his newest company/collection is called Jardins du Palais Royal.  It is named after his Paris boutique and makes only items with fur/shearling it looks like.  I am assuming this confirms authenticity of my jacket because I've noticed he prints the name of his collection on the tags! yay?[/b]



Yeah by all means I wouldn't know every coat he's ever done, especially the ones that were Palais Royal.  Just pointing out the differences I noticed with mine which is the same style.  The line was renamed to HUN just this past FW.

I'm sure you'll be able to tell when you see the coat by the look and feel whether it's genuine.  I doubt there are even fakes made of these things?  But who knows.



jenskar said:


> As in HUN, pass the shearling, please ...


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Hello all, just want to show you all the jacket I ordered last week with your helps to pick !

Size 44 is perfectly fit! The leather is amazingly soft! just a bit surprise is inaccurate  product details i was told. i wrote to Antonioli prior to my order to confirm the leather type and country of origin, I was told it is calf leather and made in Italy, End up the tag says it is lamb leather and made in Moldova.  I m still happy with the jacket but I think they are supposed to provide proper info to shoppers especially this is vital for online shopping during the selection process!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:*

My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!







Fur side in:



Fur side out:
This is my preferred way of wearing this jacket. I've added a thick belt to give it more definition rather than just one big blob of fur...






Lastly, more mod pix (no belt this time):


----------



## chloe speaks

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:*
> 
> My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!
> 
> View attachment 1974417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1974418
> 
> 
> Fur side in:
> View attachment 1974421
> 
> 
> Fur side out:
> This is my preferred way of wearing this jacket. I've added a thick belt to give it more definition rather than just one big blob of fur...
> View attachment 1974419
> 
> 
> View attachment 1974420
> 
> 
> Lastly, more mod pix (no belt this time):
> View attachment 1974423



that looks great on you CEC.LV4eva! thanks for all the variations model pics.


----------



## jenskar

I love the jacket on you Cec -- who takes all your great pictures (or do you set your camera up and use an auto shutter?) -- 
Great comment about the weight -- it is a hefty baby, isn't it?

Have you noticed that the fur starts to get softer as you wear it?  At first it looked a bit manicured to me, but I'm finding it gets a better hand the more I wear it out.

Happy for you!  Who's next?

Mimi -- do you like your jacket?  I'm not expert but I don't think that jacket in calf would be as nice, it couldn't possibly drape as well.  My husband has one of the calf leather jackets and it's quite stiff.


----------



## pinknyanko

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:
> 
> My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!
> 
> Fur side in:
> 
> Fur side out:
> This is my preferred way of wearing this jacket. I've added a thick belt to give it more definition rather than just one big blob of fur...
> 
> Lastly, more mod pix (no belt this time):



Fab fab. What size did you get?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chloe speaks said:


> that looks great on you CEC.LV4eva! thanks for all the variations model pics.



hehe, thanks Chloe!!! RO always makes really cool jackets that you can play around with in what seems like endless variations! So it's not me, credit --> RO 




jenskar said:


> I love the jacket on you Cec -- who takes all your great pictures (or do you set your camera up and use an auto shutter?) --
> Great comment about the weight -- it is a hefty baby, isn't it?
> 
> Have you noticed that the fur starts to get softer as you wear it?  At first it looked a bit manicured to me, but I'm finding it gets a better hand the more I wear it out.



Thanks! I don't have a secret photographer, I just put my camera onto the automatic shutter and this other setting where it snaps like 10 pix in a series, so that I don't need to run back and forth lol. The fur is not super soft... but not scratchy either... I don't know what to make of it other than it's kind of out of my expectation (and I don't know if this is good or bad lol). I haven't worn it out yet, but we'll see in the future.



pinknyanko said:


> Fab fab. What size did you get?



Thanks Pink! Mine's a small, I'm pretty sure I could've gone for XS though, but I don't like my sleeves super tight.


----------



## Crosi

Ladies!

A few days ago, I got mid calf Ruhlman wedge boots at Barney's outlet in Orlando.  It was 70% off so it came out $234+tax

When I was there, they still had size 39, 37.5, 36.


----------



## jetsetheart

Hi ladies! I'm convinced that I need a Rick Owens leather jacket and have been checking out styles online. Unfortunately, I don't have a store close to me that carries them so I likely won't have a chance to see any in person before I buy....but, I just saw one on Bergdorf's website and it looks awesome! The color listed is Kool Aid and I have no idea what that is supposed to mean. Does this jacket look brown, black or some combination of the two? Any insight would help!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ri...ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=prod81740028skuKOOLAID


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jetsetheart said:


> Hi ladies! I'm convinced that I need a Rick Owens leather jacket and have been checking out styles online. Unfortunately, I don't have a store close to me that carries them so I likely won't have a chance to see any in person before I buy....but, I just saw one on Bergdorf's website and it looks awesome! The color listed is Kool Aid and I have no idea what that is supposed to mean. Does this jacket look brown, black or some combination of the two? Any insight would help!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ri...ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=prod81740028skuKOOLAID



Definitely brown imo


----------



## dcblam

jetsetheart said:


> Hi ladies! I'm convinced that I need a Rick Owens leather jacket and have been checking out styles online. Unfortunately, I don't have a store close to me that carries them so I likely won't have a chance to see any in person before I buy....but, I just saw one on Bergdorf's website and it looks awesome! The color listed is Kool Aid and I have no idea what that is supposed to mean. Does this jacket look brown, black or some combination of the two? Any insight would help!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ri...ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=prod81740028skuKOOLAID



OH my, that's is one gorgeous jacket and the styling is different, a good thing in my opinion.   It's blistered leather, so it will be on the thin side, but will drape nicely!  One good thing, it's returnable if it doesn't work out for you.


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> dcblam is a horrible influence ... on the way from Slovenia:



Has it arrived?????


----------



## dcblam

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:*
> 
> My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!
> 
> View attachment 1974417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1974418
> 
> 
> Fur side in:
> View attachment 1974421
> 
> 
> Fur side out:
> This is my preferred way of wearing this jacket. I've added a thick belt to give it more definition rather than just one big blob of fur...
> View attachment 1974419
> 
> 
> View attachment 1974420
> 
> 
> Lastly, more mod pix (no belt this time):
> View attachment 1974423



Utterly awesome!  You are totally fabulous, totally beautiful, with and without the jacket.


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Hello all, just want to show you all the jacket I ordered last week with your helps to pick !
> 
> Size 44 is perfectly fit! The leather is amazingly soft! just a bit surprise is inaccurate  product details i was told. i wrote to Antonioli prior to my order to confirm the leather type and country of origin, I was told it is calf leather and made in Italy, End up the tag says it is lamb leather and made in Moldova.  I m still happy with the jacket but I think they are supposed to provide proper info to shoppers especially this is vital for online shopping during the selection process!



The jacket looks perfect on you.  A bonus that it's lamb, such a nice drape on you.  Hmmm, wonder if production has moved to Moldova?  So many designers are now manufacturing there.......
And yes, I totally agree with you - retailers should have a better informed about their inventory.  FWIW - I find that MOST e-retailers are shamefully misinformed about their wares.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

You look soooooo good in that fur hoodie!! Stunning!!
How I wish I had the extra fund to buy it! :cry:



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:*
> 
> My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dcblam said:


> Utterly awesome!  You are totally fabulous, totally beautiful, with and without the jacket.



Thank you dcblam!!! I was trying to hide my face in the hoodie, I had no makeup on that day so felt "vulnerable" lol



qiuqiuimg said:


> You look soooooo good in that fur hoodie!! Stunning!!
> How I wish I had the extra fund to buy it! :cry:



Thanks qiuqiumg! Wait for the jacket to go on sale! I have a feeling that LVR will take it down 40%. I wouldn't have gotten it if I didn't get a 30% deal.


----------



## Flip88

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:
> 
> My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!
> 
> Fur side in:
> 
> Fur side out:
> This is my preferred way of wearing this jacket. I've added a thick belt to give it more definition rather than just one big blob of fur...
> 
> Lastly, more mod pix (no belt this time):



This is seriously beautiful! Sooooo snug and warm yet stylish and chic. It suits you perfectly.


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> Has it arrived?????



Not yet -- but tracking has it very very close -- so probably Monday!


----------



## pinkpol15h

SSENSE has some RO merch on sale, anyone pick any up?


----------



## dcblam

At the OUTNET.....Scarab colored leather biker, size 38 -
$1,014.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/104630?&cm_mmc=trafficpartner-_-SITM-_-Rick+Owens+-_-104630

Someone, get this beauty!


----------



## dcblam

Oh lordy......there's a snowball's chance in Hades that these will look decent on me, but I just had to give it a try......

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ri...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294944377%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds

Bought it through NM instead of Bergdorf's - going through on of those rebate sites makes it a bit more affordable as well.

Happy Holidays to all.......

BUSTED - will cancel this order and order at Barneys....cheaper.  Shame on me for not doing my research!


----------



## scoreee

My inspiration!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> BUSTED - will cancel this order and order at Barneys....cheaper.  Shame on me for not doing my research!



if you didn't already, don't cancel the neimans order until you get the barneys order.  barneys online orders only go through maybe 50% of the time if you are lucky.  

crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## cmdfsu

Hi guys, I am new to RO. I have been mostly dabbling in BAL moto jackets and I saw someone post a mod pic of a RO jacket and I fell in love and have now become obsessed with tracking one down. I live in Florida so I love the look of the thinner cardigan like feel since it doesn't get to cold here.

So I have a few questions if someone could please help me out. Is their a certain style that I should be looking for that refers to the thinner ones? I love the look of just the classic leather jacket.. I think that's what its called

And I've been noticing a lot of them on eBay from bladerunner.82/Spence clothing... I think they are located in Italy. Are they an authentic seller? I've never bought from out of the country before and not sure how it works..is it safe? What are US custom fees normally like? Is there a way to track it? I've heard horror stories from the BAL forum of jackets getting stuck at customs for months. I think I saw people from this forum getting a jacket from here with good luck I just wanted to make sure

Thanks for listening. I really want an RO jacket after reading this entire thread...this site is dangerous


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Hi guys, I am new to RO. I have been mostly dabbling in BAL moto jackets and I saw someone post a mod pic of a RO jacket and I fell in love and have now become obsessed with tracking one down. I live in Florida so I love the look of the thinner cardigan like feel since it doesn't get to cold here.
> 
> So I have a few questions if someone could please help me out. Is their a certain style that I should be looking for that refers to the thinner ones? I love the look of just the classic leather jacket.. I think that's what its called
> 
> And I've been noticing a lot of them on eBay from bladerunner.82/Spence clothing... I think they are located in Italy. Are they an authentic seller? I've never bought from out of the country before and not sure how it works..is it safe? What are US custom fees normally like? Is there a way to track it? I've heard horror stories from the BAL forum of jackets getting stuck at customs for months. I think I saw people from this forum getting a jacket from here with good luck I just wanted to make sure
> 
> Thanks for listening. I really want an RO jacket after reading this entire thread...this site is dangerous


Hello cmdfsu -
Welcome to this RO thread...it IS dangerous!

Let me give you some quick answers:
1) bladerunner on the bay is legit.  I've ordered and returned items with them.  Easy ordering, but it takes awhile for the returns to get processed through the Italian postal service as well as with them. IF my memory is correct, they include duty in their prices, so you don't have to worry about duty fees - but that only applies to US delivery, I think.  On the flip side, when you return, they will charge you for duty, so it will be deducted from your refund AND the Italian postal service is VERY SLOW even when doing expedited service back to them.  Thus, they recommend that IF you do return, do it by snail mail.   So, this is one possible drawback IF you need funds to process quickly.  You can ask the seller lots of questions and they are responsive.

2) Look for Spring/Summer releases for leathers that MAY be a bit thinner AND the blistered leathers are always thinner and have a nice drape.  They may be the ones to look for since you're in Florida.

Search around and ask questions.  Post photos/links of jackets that appeal to you  - people here are quite helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> if you didn't already, don't cancel the neimans order until you get the barneys order.  barneys online orders only go through maybe 50% of the time if you are lucky.
> 
> crossing my fingers for you!



Great suggestion....AND, I was patient and finally nabbed one the other day on super duper sale at Saks..........will give an update later.  LOL - why do I do this to myself?  I feel like it will be an utter disaster.


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> Hello cmdfsu -
> Welcome to this RO thread...it IS dangerous!
> 
> Let me give you some quick answers:
> 1) bladerunner on the bay is legit.  I've ordered and returned items with them.  Easy ordering, but it takes awhile for the returns to get processed through the Italian postal service as well as with them. IF my memory is correct, they include duty in their prices, so you don't have to worry about duty fees - but that only applies to US delivery, I think.  On the flip side, when you return, they will charge you for duty, so it will be deducted from your refund AND the Italian postal service is VERY SLOW even when doing expedited service back to them.  Thus, they recommend that IF you do return, do it by snail mail.   So, this is one possible drawback IF you need funds to process quickly.  You can ask the seller lots of questions and they are responsive.
> 
> 2) Look for Spring/Summer releases for leathers that MAY be a bit thinner AND the blistered leathers are always thinner and have a nice drape.  They may be the ones to look for since you're in Florida.
> 
> Search around and ask questions.  Post photos/links of jackets that appeal to you  - people here are quite helpful.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks so much! I've been scouring this site the last few days. Once I want something I become obsessed until I get it  My only problem is being patient for the right one instead of jumping on everything I find.

Glad to know they are legit. I've never had a need to buy out of the country before so I was a little reserved and unsure


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Thanks so much! I've been scouring this site the last few days. Once I want something I become obsessed until I get it  My only problem is being patient for the right one instead of jumping on everything I find.
> 
> Glad to know they are legit. I've never had a need to buy out of the country before so I was a little reserved and unsure



You're MOST welcome.  I don't know where you are in FL - but if you're near South Beach there's a great retailer called Alchemist on Lincoln Rd. that carries RO.  You can check out the leather, the cut AND the sizing to see what works for you.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Hello girls, I m presently in London and was shopping at Selfridges yesterday and found an amazing deal on RO shearling jacket

It is the current season and marked down to £495!!!!

It is size 46... I m size 44 so the shoulder is too big for me and I have to pass.., if anyone in the area is interested... Should go ahead !!

And they also have the silver one with the fur for £985 size 40


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> Oh lordy......there's a snowball's chance in Hades that these will look decent on me, but I just had to give it a try......
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ri...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294944377%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds
> 
> Bought it through NM instead of Bergdorf's - going through on of those rebate sites makes it a bit more affordable as well.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all.......
> 
> BUSTED - will cancel this order and order at Barneys....cheaper.  Shame on me for not doing my research!


Did they come?

Happy New Year everyone!

I realized I never put up pictures of the comb I got from Slovenia -- the horn is gorgeous, almost translucent.


----------



## dcblam

mimi -
What a gorgeous jacket and hopefully it has found a new home - it's so kind of you to post here.  

jenskar -
great comb...how about a modeling pic for us?  We always love seeing you - literally!

As for the leggings......
I cannot tell you how many times I have cancelled this order, first with NM and her sister, Berg - and low n' behold - they popped up at Saks for LESS $$ and I finally received them yesterday.
They smell divine and are so very beautiful.  I quickly put them on.  Yes, they actually fit BUT they are at least 6" too long and will need to be altered, if I keep them.   I also need to take my time and really review how they fit.  There's a diagonal pattern around the knees and I need to see that they actually align with this part of my body.  I am so short, that most clothes really don't fit me well.  I am also amazed at how the leather stretches.  They are beautiful.

Quick question for those that have RO leather pants/leggings......are they hot (literally)?  Is this an unwise choice for me - considering I'm still in the throes of hot flashes?

I bit the bullet and purchased the Grey Combat boots that were up at Net-a-porter!


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313460


----------



## jouissant

Hi RO lovers! I have been bitten by the RO bug in a major way lately, and was lucky enough to get a few pieces for Xmas. After reading this thread in its entirety and googling about a million pictures of the jackets I decided to go for the classic biker in blister leather as my first- I can't get over the lovely drape and slouch factor and I don't live in a cold climate so I'm hoping the lighter weight leather will mean it gets lots of wear. It should be on its way from NAP soon and I can hardly wait!

*dcblam*, I also scored a pair of the leggings for a great price and am eagerly awaiting them, although the jury is still out on how they'll look. I'm 5'6" but have a long torso/short legs so I'm worried the seam detail won't hit right and/or they'll be miles too long. Also questioning the heat factor and the practicality of leather leggings for my decidedly non-rockstar lifestyle. I may be the weirdo picking my toddler up from daycare in leather pants and RO wedges. I couldn't resist at least trying them, though; they looked so gorgeous.


----------



## cmdfsu

So I bought my first RO jacket....

It popped up on ebay, NWT at a great price so I jumped on it without really thinking. I think its the thicker one, and i was looking for the thinner one.
But I dont have a gray jacket and this still leaves room I guess at some point to get the thinner blister jacket 

This is the link to the ebay listing I bought. Hope it works
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17096926199...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_2177wt_1006


----------



## cmdfsu

jouissant said:


> Hi RO lovers! I have been bitten by the RO bug in a major way lately, and was lucky enough to get a few pieces for Xmas. After reading this thread in its entirety and googling about a million pictures of the jackets I decided to go for the classic biker in blister leather as my first- I can't get over the lovely drape and slouch factor and I don't live in a cold climate so I'm hoping the lighter weight leather will mean it gets lots of wear. It should be on its way from NAP soon and I can hardly wait!
> 
> *dcblam*, I also scored a pair of the leggings for a great price and am eagerly awaiting them, although the jury is still out on how they'll look. I'm 5'6" but have a long torso/short legs so I'm worried the seam detail won't hit right and/or they'll be miles too long. Also questioning the heat factor and the practicality of leather leggings for my decidedly non-rockstar lifestyle. I may be the weirdo picking my toddler up from daycare in leather pants and RO wedges. I couldn't resist at least trying them, though; they looked so gorgeous.




I so want the thinner blistered jacket as well since I live in a warmer climate but i havent seen in for less than 2.3k and i just cant do that right now. So i got another one instead but i will def be keeping a look out for it if it goes on sale. Where did you get yours? mod pictures?


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:
			
		

> So I bought my first RO jacket....
> 
> It popped up on ebay, NWT at a great price so I jumped on it without really thinking. I think its the thicker one, and i was looking for the thinner one.
> But I dont have a gray jacket and this still leaves room I guess at some point to get the thinner blister jacket
> 
> This is the link to the ebay listing I bought. Hope it works
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170969261998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_2177wt_1006



OMG - what a great price, a great color and leather!  You are going to be so very very pleased.  We will await your "report" once it arrives.
Congratulations.
IF my memory is correct, this is NOT the thickest leather for RO jackets and you should be happy with the weight along with the fact that it will wear much longer and nicer then the blistered leathers.

SCORE!!!!!


----------



## dcblam

AND -

on a separate note.......I saw the Sailbiker version of the classic biker  at a boutique yesterday and I feel in love with the shape and profile.  Just ordered from NAP at 50% off, don't know if it will be the same color as the Dust that I saw.  NAP states it as Anthracite and upon calling NAP, they didn't have any info on the actual tag.

Here's the scoop on the fit:  boxy, like a wider cut dolman sleeve.  Leaves plenty of room underneath for added clothing.  Only restriction - the sleeves from the wrist to the elbow, same fit as the classic biker.  
Leather - it's soft lamb, not a true "blister" look.  Drapes beautifully.  Jacket looks great zipped and unzipped.  
Very different silouette (sp) - but still in the family, so to speak.

The pictures on NAP don't do it justice - it just looks pretty blah and shapeless.  The photos on Forward by Elyse Walker - much better.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> OMG - what a great price, a great color and leather!  You are going to be so very very pleased.  We will await your "report" once it arrives.
> Congratulations.
> IF my memory is correct, this is NOT the thickest leather for RO jackets and you should be happy with the weight along with the fact that it will wear much longer and nicer then the blistered leathers.
> 
> SCORE!!!!!



Yay, I'm feeling much better now at my rush purchase. I just saw the size and color and bought it really quick and than afterwards was wondering if it was the thicker one. So I'm glad to hear what you said, also i am tall as well so its nice to hear that it wears longer.

Ive been seeing that sail jacket too and was wondering about it cause it did kinda look shapeless...so i'm excited to see what its like IRL. Post pics when you get it


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:
			
		

> mimi -
> What a gorgeous jacket and hopefully it has found a new home - it's so kind of you to post here.
> 
> jenskar -
> great comb...how about a modeling pic for us?  We always love seeing you - literally!
> 
> As for the leggings......
> I cannot tell you how many times I have cancelled this order, first with NM and her sister, Berg - and low n' behold - they popped up at Saks for LESS $$ and I finally received them yesterday.
> They smell divine and are so very beautiful.  I quickly put them on.  Yes, they actually fit BUT they are at least 6" too long and will need to be altered, if I keep them.   I also need to take my time and really review how they fit.  There's a diagonal pattern around the knees and I need to see that they actually align with this part of my body.  I am so short, that most clothes really don't fit me well.  I am also amazed at how the leather stretches.  They are beautiful.
> 
> Quick question for those that have RO leather pants/leggings......are they hot (literally)?  Is this an unwise choice for me - considering I'm still in the throes of hot flashes?
> 
> I bit the bullet and purchased the Grey Combat boots that were up at Net-a-porter!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313460



Oh I love your boots ! I bought the classic wedge in dark dust at unbeatable 70% off today at my local store and now I m thinking if i should also get the combat boots which are also at 70% off


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Yay, I'm feeling much better now at my rush purchase. I just saw the size and color and bought it really quick and than afterwards was wondering if it was the thicker one. So I'm glad to hear what you said, also i am tall as well so its nice to hear that it wears longer.
> 
> Ive been seeing that sail jacket too and was wondering about it cause it did kinda look shapeless...so i'm excited to see what its like IRL. Post pics when you get it



Hey there...
I have to laugh cuz what I meant by "wears longer" is the life of the jacket, and not the length!  The beauty of language, yes?  LOL.


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Oh I love your boots ! I bought the classic wedge in dark dust at unbeatable 70% off today at my local store and now I m thinking if i should also get the combat boots which are also at 70% off



GREAT score.  Wish I could wear the classic wedge, no more heels for me unless there's a substantial platform.  Am totally admiring those combat boots as well.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:
			
		

> GREAT score.  Wish I could wear the classic wedge, no more heels for me unless there's a substantial platform.  Am totally admiring those combat boots as well.



Hello there... The wedge for this season is surprisingly comfortable... The platform is app 1.5" and the slope is less than 3"...

I m size 40... So lucky they have my size in both styles... Just the combat boots comes with very round toe style and size 40 turns a bit big without insole ... But for a price tag of $405 b4 tax... Do you think I should simply bite the bullet !?


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> Hey there...
> I have to laugh cuz what I meant by "wears longer" is the life of the jacket, and not the length!  The beauty of language, yes?  LOL.



haha whoops...
Oh well the jacket lasting longer is good too 

I cant wait till I get it. The wait is the hardest part of all.


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Hello there... The wedge for this season is surprisingly comfortable... The platform is app 1.5" and the slope is less than 3"...
> 
> I m size 40... So lucky they have my size in both styles... Just the combat boots comes with very round toe style and size 40 turns a bit big without insole ... But for a price tag of $405 b4 tax... Do you think I should simply bite the bullet !?


Thanks for the info - even a 3" heel is a bit much for me nowadays, thus my attraction to the boots.
I just got the combat boots and quickly tried them on.  Got a size 6 and I normally wear a 6.5 or 7 and they fit well.  I would be swimming in my normal size, similar to what you experienced with the boot you pictured.  Hmmm, I normally do not like to wear insoles in my shoes.  What does your gut tell you about the black boot?  Is it the price point that's making you think twice??


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> haha whoops...
> Oh well the jacket lasting longer is good too
> 
> I cant wait till I get it. The wait is the hardest part of all.



Sure is.....


----------



## clarkda

i have seen a few pieces of rick owens jewellery and i quite like them, is there any online retailer that stocks any?


----------



## thesassygirl2

I bought this jacket a little while ago
http://www.barneys.com/Rick-Owens-Shearling-Moto-Jacket/501381946,default,pd.html

But I am currently 38 weeks pregnant, so I am waiting to model it for you all after the baby is out! I was worried because I heard RO runs small (I got it in 38), but it still fits w/ my pregnant fat, although the typical arm/armpit area is a little tight (i'm told this are stretches out the most)...  anyway, so I think it will fit perfectly once the swelling and weight goes down!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> i have seen a few pieces of rick owens jewellery and i quite like them, is there any online retailer that stocks any?



Don't know of any......
Good luck finding them....keep us posted IF you find someone on line.


----------



## dcblam

So here's the Sailbiker jacket in Dark Dust. Size is 42. It's a semi-blistered leather. Great drape, weight and I think it's a keeper. Wonder if I could have sized down, but an always fearful of the arms being too tight.
Along with the jacket, here are the combat boots in Grey
Looks a bit comical with all of the NAP tags
Are both keepers?

I apologize for such crappy pics. I really don't have the patience to take photos. 
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## dcblam

More pics


----------



## dcblam

jouissant said:


> Hi RO lovers! I have been bitten by the RO bug in a major way lately, and was lucky enough to get a few pieces for Xmas. After reading this thread in its entirety and googling about a million pictures of the jackets I decided to go for the classic biker in blister leather as my first- I can't get over the lovely drape and slouch factor and I don't live in a cold climate so I'm hoping the lighter weight leather will mean it gets lots of wear. It should be on its way from NAP soon and I can hardly wait!
> 
> *dcblam*, I also scored a pair of the leggings for a great price and am eagerly awaiting them, although the jury is still out on how they'll look. I'm 5'6" but have a long torso/short legs so I'm worried the seam detail won't hit right and/or they'll be miles too long. Also questioning the heat factor and the practicality of leather leggings for my decidedly non-rockstar lifestyle. I may be the weirdo picking my toddler up from daycare in leather pants and RO wedges. I couldn't resist at least trying them, though; they looked so gorgeous.



*jouissant*
Wanted to give you an update on the leggings - bottom line - they are on their way back to Saks.
I played with them for a bit and came to the conclusion that I will never feel confident wearing them.  The diagonal leather panels did not line-up with my knees and honestly, my body type is NOT the best for leggings.  As for the length - YOU CAN CUT it yourself!  REALLY.

FWIW - when I went to the local boutique that carries RO, the owner mentioned that she regularly cuts RO items for clients - when the garment has a raw edge.  Go figure.  So - these leggings have a raw edge, so cut away with confidence.  Just be sure to leave some "scrunch" at the bottom.
And please, be the person who picks up her child at daycare with leather pants.  You will so inspire others!!!!  We all are rock stars, we have our rock moves for sure  (inspired by PINK, of course).


----------



## dcblam

thesassygirl2 said:


> I bought this jacket a little while ago
> http://www.barneys.com/Rick-Owens-Shearling-Moto-Jacket/501381946,default,pd.html
> 
> But I am currently 38 weeks pregnant, so I am waiting to model it for you all after the baby is out! I was worried because I heard RO runs small (I got it in 38), but it still fits w/ my pregnant fat, although the typical arm/armpit area is a little tight (i'm told this are stretches out the most)...  anyway, so I think it will fit perfectly once the swelling and weight goes down!



You must be tiny tiny tiny to be 38 weeks out and are still able to get that beautiful jacket around you.  Congrats!!!!!  Be well -


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> Don't know of any......
> Good luck finding them....keep us posted IF you find someone on line.



i managed to find somewhere that stocks some but its for women 

http://www.cahierdexercices.com/shop/newest/designer/rick-owens-palais-royal/

ill share for anyone interested


----------



## cmdfsu

dc.... I like the jacket, it has a cloak feel to it and its a nice contrast between fitted in the arms and drapey everywhere else.

Is the leather thin?


----------



## jouissant

*dcblam*, LOVE the sailbiker and boots on you! Both are keepers IMO. The jacket looks so much better on you than it has in any of the modeled pics I've seen online. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence on the leggings! They are waiting for me at the post office so I'll run over there as soon as the aforementioned toddler wakes up from his nap. Good to know about the raw edge- I would never in a million years have thought to cut them but now that I have "permission" I think I'll go for it as long as they look ok otherwise. 

On the jacket front, I ended up finding another classic biker at Neiman's for 30% off- it was a 40 so I snagged it so I could compare with the 42 I ordered from Net a Porter. Both were supposed to arrive today and the 40 got here first- it is GORGEOUS and fits perfectly except for feeling a bit tight under the arms- so will this stretch out, or not really? Also, it turns out that it's the washed calf leather, which NM had mislabeled as lamb on the site (apparently the RO leather confusion is not limited to this thread). The NAP jacket *should* be the blister lamb, so it'll be interesting to have them both in front of me to compare. Unless the 42 blows me out of the water fit and materials-wise, though, I think it's heading back to NAP.


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> i have seen a few pieces of rick owens jewellery and i quite like them, is there any online retailer that stocks any?



yoox has a couple bracelets.


----------



## jouissant

Well, crap. I now have a dilemma on my hands because the black blister jacket is really nice, too. The 42 blister fits like the 40 calf does; the 40 actually feels a bit more relaxed, especially in the arms. I get the feeling it may be a bit more broken in (maybe kicking around a store all season, getting tried on, before going on sale) whereas the blister is brand new. 

I'm still leaning toward the calf because I feel like the washed calf is more timeless and less "young", while still being edgy- this is a pretty big purchase for me $$ wise so I'm trying to think about it long term. Plus the leather is soooo lush and soft and just...gah, buttery. As other people have commented on here, the blister looks a bit more like fabric and doesn't have that leather feeling/smell. But don't get me wrong, it's still a beautiful jacket. It's such a pretty velvety matte black. Anyway, I will consult my husband when he gets home. He's a leather freak so I'll be interested in what he has to say. 

Leggings- I think these are going back. They are nice, and the leather is gorgeous, but...they aren't knocking my socks off and they were too expensive to be just nice. I will sleep on it.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> dc.... I like the jacket, it has a cloak feel to it and its a nice contrast between fitted in the arms and drapey everywhere else.
> 
> Is the leather thin?



Yes, it's pretty thin, considering this is a F/W 2012 item.  I suppose the style/design dictated a softer leather.  I really am liking the idea of being able to wear thicker sweaters underneath - something I cannot do with my other RO.

Also - a size 40 is coming my way, from a very helpful person at NAP.  I will get the opportunity to get the size that's best for me.  

Thanks for chiming in....


----------



## dcblam

jouissant said:


> Well, crap. I now have a dilemma on my hands because the black blister jacket is really nice, too. The 42 blister fits like the 40 calf does; the 40 actually feels a bit more relaxed, especially in the arms. I get the feeling it may be a bit more broken in (maybe kicking around a store all season, getting tried on, before going on sale) whereas the blister is brand new.
> 
> I'm still leaning toward the calf because I feel like the washed calf is more timeless and less "young", while still being edgy- this is a pretty big purchase for me $$ wise so I'm trying to think about it long term. Plus the leather is soooo lush and soft and just...gah, buttery. As other people have commented on here, the blister looks a bit more like fabric and doesn't have that leather feeling/smell. But don't get me wrong, it's still a beautiful jacket. It's such a pretty velvety matte black. Anyway, I will consult my husband when he gets home. He's a leather freak so I'll be interested in what he has to say.
> 
> Leggings- I think these are going back. They are nice, and the leather is gorgeous, but...they aren't knocking my socks off and they were too expensive to be just nice. I will sleep on it.



Looks like you've got some thinking to do AND it will be interesting to see what hubby has to say about the leathers.    We would LOVE to see some pics, AND FWIW, it's also helpful to see yourself in a photograph instead of a mirror - at least I feel that it helps me make better decisions.  Go figure.
AND, try on all sorts of tops, sweaters, etc. to get a better idea of the fit.  I have found that I gravitate towards my thinner leathers when I'm layering.


As for the leggings - I can completely understand.  For that price point, you should be 100% sure that you'll love 'em and wear 'em.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ladies and gents, I am kind of liking this jacket:

http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/jacket_cod41323657as.html

I can't decide from the description or blowing up the pictures what material the cream section is.  it looks like some sort of wool.  it sort of worries me that it will get dirty easily, especially since that's the part that will touch my exposed skin on my neck and chest area.  it's not easy to clean a leather/multi-material jacket. thoughts anyone?


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> ladies and gents, I am kind of liking this jacket:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/jacket_cod41323657as.html
> 
> I can't decide from the description or blowing up the pictures what material the cream section is.  it looks like some sort of wool.  it sort of worries me that it will get dirty easily, especially since that's the part that will touch my exposed skin on my neck and chest area.  it's not easy to clean a leather/multi-material jacket. thoughts anyone?



If my memory is correct, the creme section is a crepe-like material....silk crepe, on the stiff side. Not soft at all.  It was nice, but didn't blow me away. I agree with your concerns  
Hope this helps.


----------



## Lae

mundodabolsa said:


> ladies and gents, I am kind of liking this jacket:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/jacket_cod41323657as.html
> 
> I can't decide from the description or blowing up the pictures what material the cream section is.  it looks like some sort of wool.  it sort of worries me that it will get dirty easily, especially since that's the part that will touch my exposed skin on my neck and chest area.  it's not easy to clean a leather/multi-material jacket. thoughts anyone?


I believe they had this at Barney's NYC three weeks ago. Could be worth a visit? I've seen it IRL at quite a few stores and I do really like it as well, but from what I can remember the cream fabric could be very difficult to clean indeed. I think it kind of felt like a thick crepe. 

Btw, I went to the mother ship yesterday and was rather disappointed. On previous sale visits they always had signature pieces from the new collection but this time they only had the same old basics out. Too bad.

Edit: Just saw dcblam's reply. I agree about the crepe  .


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> If my memory is correct, the creme section is a crepe-like material....silk crepe, on the stiff side. Not soft at all.  It was nice, but didn't blow me away. I agree with your concerns
> Hope this helps.



thanks, it's so helpful to get an opinion from someone who's seen it in real life.  maybe I'm just getting an itch to shop, but this is too much $$ for a jacket I'd have to be careful with.  thanks! 



Lae said:


> I believe they had this at Barney's NYC three weeks ago. Could be worth a visit? I've seen it IRL at quite a few stores and I do really like it as well, but from what I can remember the cream fabric could be very difficult to clean indeed. I think it kind of felt like a thick crepe.
> 
> Edit: Just saw dcblam's reply. I agree about the crepe  .



thank you!  I will try and stop by and see if they still have it soon just to ease my curiosity and convince myself I really don't need it.  thanks again.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

mundodabolsa said:


> ladies and gents, I am kind of liking this jacket:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/jacket_cod41323657as.html
> 
> I can't decide from the description or blowing up the pictures what material the cream section is.  it looks like some sort of wool.  it sort of worries me that it will get dirty easily, especially since that's the part that will touch my exposed skin on my neck and chest area.  it's not easy to clean a leather/multi-material jacket. thoughts anyone?



what is your size? I just see it 70% at SSENSE but just size 40 left
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/grey_combo_slave_jacket/60795


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012067



We so need to go to lunch somehow, somewhere, sometime!

What did you keep?

It is amazing -- I kept checking back over the holidays and the thread was so quiet -- you've all exploded lately!

I can report managing not to buy a thing lately, which was difficult with all the great sales in NYC.  So much fun to see everyone else's loot!


----------



## _debi_

Love all the action on here lately!  Sadly things have been so busy that I haven't been able to contribute much, but I'm keeping my eye on things at all times....  haha



mundodabolsa said:


> ladies and gents, I am kind of liking this jacket:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/jacket_cod41323657as.html
> 
> I can't decide from the description or blowing up the pictures what material the cream section is.  it looks like some sort of wool.  it sort of worries me that it will get dirty easily, especially since that's the part that will touch my exposed skin on my neck and chest area.  it's not easy to clean a leather/multi-material jacket. thoughts anyone?



I also like this jacket.  But yeah I agree that I would be worried about sending a jacket that is part leather to a dry cleaner, you'd have to find a specialist cleaner that would probably be expensive.  And the cream bit could get dirty.  Another option is that there is a version of the jacket with black instead of cream, maybe that version is on sale somewhere?


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> We so need to go to lunch somehow, somewhere, sometime!
> 
> What did you keep?
> 
> It is amazing -- I kept checking back over the holidays and the thread was so quiet -- you've all exploded lately!
> 
> I can report managing not to buy a thing lately, which was difficult with all the great sales in NYC.  So much fun to see everyone else's loot!




Good morning gang......

So, I did get a size 40 of the Sailbiker jacket and I'm glad that I did - cuz this one is THE keeper, along with the boots.  
You can see the styling of the jacket much better in the smaller size, there's less leather that drapes, but it still drapes.  The forearms were a bit tighter, but that can be remedied with a bit of manual stretching.  Oh, and as others have noted, it's MADE in Moldova, but the tag mentions that the leather, design, etc. is Italian.  Looks like RO has shifted some/all? of his production out of Italy.  
Bottom line - am chuffed!

*jenskar -*
glad to hear that you've been "good", but your beautiful fur jacket is the pick of the season, IMO.
I will surely let you know when I get back up to NYC again.

I still can't get over the fact that his items with raw edges can be cut to size.


----------



## cmdfsu

Ok lets see if this works, Ive had a hard time posting pics cause I couldnt figure out how to resize...

Heres my new and very first RO jacket. I still need to buy the paper thin one as its 80 freaking degrees in florida and i'm hating it.


----------



## dcblam

*cmdfsu*
^^ Congrats and thanks for posting - the jacket looks PERFECT on you, great fit!
So, are you "hating" the 80 degree weather OR the jacket???  LOL.

Since this is your first, you must tell us how you feel about the jacket.  I know you're concerned about the thickness for Florida......

And, kudos to posting.  I've been here for years and it's still a challenge for me to post pics.....


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> *cmdfsu*
> ^^ Congrats and thanks for posting - the jacket looks PERFECT on you, great fit!
> So, are you "hating" the 80 degree weather OR the jacket???  LOL.
> 
> Since this is your first, you must tell us how you feel about the jacket.  I know you're concerned about the thickness for Florida......
> 
> And, kudos to posting.  I've been here for years and it's still a challenge for me to post pics.....



 haha sorry, I LOVE the jacket just hating the hot weather. Right now people are going to the beach in january here. I think its supposed to cool down in the next few weeks with lows in the 40/50's. I just want to wear my jacket 
Because we are always hot here i look forward to cold weather like other people must look forward to summer...

I still would like to get the thinner leather one as well that i could wear more year round here. I always wear a cardigan indoors and I hear the thinner leather one fits almost like a cardigan.

I was nervous about posting for the longest time. I was a lurker for a few months until i finally got the courage to post.

Quick question, I think I read somewhere on here that theres very little difference in sizes. The jacket that I posted is a 46 and its perfect but I didnt notice it being tight at all in the sleeves like other have said of their new jacket. I was wondering if I could size down to 44? I'm just seeing alot of 44's for sale in the thinner/summer jackets. But I am tall so dont want things to get too short for me


----------



## cmdfsu

Oh I forget to mention the feel of it. I was a little suprised, as i thought it would be softer. I'm used to bal moto jackets. And I'm not sure if this is just the way this leather is, but I almost want to say it feels rougher/stiffer and how I would imagine touching a elephant would be  Maybe thats just coming to mind because its gray lol

I still love it, just was not expecting it. I guess i was always looking at the pictures of the summer ones where they look so soft and mold to your body more.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> haha sorry, I LOVE the jacket just hating the hot weather. Right now people are going to the beach in january here. I think its supposed to cool down in the next few weeks with lows in the 40/50's. I just want to wear my jacket
> Because we are always hot here i look forward to cold weather like other people must look forward to summer...
> 
> I still would like to get the thinner leather one as well that i could wear more year round here. I always wear a cardigan indoors and I hear the thinner leather one fits almost like a cardigan.
> 
> I was nervous about posting for the longest time. I was a lurker for a few months until i finally got the courage to post.
> 
> Quick question, I think I read somewhere on here that theres very little difference in sizes. The jacket that I posted is a 46 and its perfect but I didnt notice it being tight at all in the sleeves like other have said of their new jacket. I was wondering if I could size down to 44? I'm just seeing alot of 44's for sale in the thinner/summer jackets. But I am tall so dont want things to get too short for me




About the fit - how's the fit around the bodice?  From your photos, it does not look to be baggy or loose fitting.  That's where you want to focus for the fit.
i don't know about others who have voiced their concern about tight fitting sleeves - but it's an issue for me cuz my arms are a bit developed - LOL.
Bottom line, be comfortable.

Is "your elephant" lamb or cow leather?  What's the leather code on the tag?  Rest assured, the leather DOES soften with use.
As for finding a summer weight, softer jacket - it can be a compromise since many of them have a fabric look to them.  It all depends on the season and what's being offered.  It gets tricky.

**Never mind, I found your post about the leather...it's lamb, LG leather type.  The only lamb that I've seen that was super soft with leather look/feel is LV, which is vegetable dyed lamb.  Regret not purchasing last year. **

I wish for you lots of cold weather in your future.....


----------



## cmdfsu

Yeah the fit is absolutely perfect. I guess I was just wishful thinking that I could fit in one size smaller since there were a bunch of 44s on the bay that were lv and summer weight.
The measurements all seemed the same except the arm length. Mine is 28 inches and they were all listed as 24 and I need all the length I can get. I wonder if the summer ones are shorter?

I actually like the softer, fabric look to them for the breezy summer/spring nights or the air conditioning everything in Florida... since I already have some thicker leather jackets. Not sure what is wrong with me that I bought 3 leather jackets in the last 4 months living in a perpetually hot state lol

But I am going to Ohio next month and Chicago in march so I will make sure I get some
Use out of my new jacket obsession 

You ended up trading for the smaller sail jacket right? You should post pics, I bet it looks amazing


----------



## _debi_

cmdfsu said:


> Yeah the fit is absolutely perfect. I guess I was just wishful thinking that I could fit in one size smaller since there were a bunch of 44s on the bay that were lv and summer weight.
> The measurements all seemed the same except the arm length. Mine is 28 inches and they were all listed as 24 and I need all the length I can get. I wonder if the summer ones are shorter?
> 
> I actually like the softer, fabric look to them for the breezy summer/spring nights or the air conditioning everything in Florida... since I already have some thicker leather jackets. Not sure what is wrong with me that I bought 3 leather jackets in the last 4 months living in a perpetually hot state lol
> 
> But I am going to Ohio next month and Chicago in march so I will make sure I get some
> Use out of my new jacket obsession
> 
> You ended up trading for the smaller sail jacket right? You should post pics, I bet it looks amazing



Just to chime in, firstly the coat looks great on you!  I'd love to have a grey one, that's my next colour....  Secondly I think you could probably size down.  I thought a size 40 was my perfect fit, but the 40 I have has stretched out a fair bit since I first got it.  I got a 38 in black after that that I thought was a bit tight under my arms/around my chest but they didn't have a 40 so I thought I would risk the size, and I'm glad I did.  It stretched out and now I prefer the size of the 38 to the 40, the 40 almost seems a bit big now even though at first I thought it was perfect.  So keep in mind that they do stretch.  Also I have noticed that the ones made from thinner more drapey leather seem to be a bit looser than the stiffer ones.  So I think you could go a size smaller.  I assume you could always return it if it was too small?  Also I don't think the sleeves would be that much shorter, on my 38 the sleeves are still super long.


----------



## cmdfsu

_debi_ said:


> Just to chime in, firstly the coat looks great on you!  I'd love to have a grey one, that's my next colour....  Secondly I think you could probably size down.  I thought a size 40 was my perfect fit, but the 40 I have has stretched out a fair bit since I first got it.  I got a 38 in black after that that I thought was a bit tight under my arms/around my chest but they didn't have a 40 so I thought I would risk the size, and I'm glad I did.  It stretched out and now I prefer the size of the 38 to the 40, the 40 almost seems a bit big now even though at first I thought it was perfect.  So keep in mind that they do stretch.  Also I have noticed that the ones made from thinner more drapey leather seem to be a bit looser than the stiffer ones.  So I think you could go a size smaller.  I assume you could always return it if it was too small?  Also I don't think the sleeves would be that much shorter, on my 38 the sleeves are still super long.



Thanks for chiming in 
That's why I was thinking of sizing down just cause I heard that they stretch and when I get a lighter one will prolly only be wearing a shirt/tank under it. The one I have now fits great but I can fit a thick sweater under it with no problem. I just need to make sure the lighter one has just as long arms (I'm 6'0 and have ridiculously long arms)


----------



## _debi_

cmdfsu said:


> Thanks for chiming in
> That's why I was thinking of sizing down just cause I heard that they stretch and when I get a lighter one will prolly only be wearing a shirt/tank under it. The one I have now fits great but I can fit a thick sweater under it with no problem. I just need to make sure the lighter one has just as long arms (I'm 6'0 and have ridiculously long arms)



I think the size down would be fine on you then if you can fit a sweater under the one you've got.  

These are the measurements for the blistered jacket on NAP.  The sleeve length is basically the same through all the sizes.  I'm sure all the jackets are like this.

Size	Length	Bust	Shoulder	Sleeve	Waist	Sleeve Opening
38	19	30	13	24	29	8
40	19.5	30.5	13.5	24	30	8
42	20	32.5	14	24	31.5	8.5
44	20.5	33	14	24.5	32.5	8.5
46	21.5	34.5	14.5	24.5	34	9.5
48	22	35.5	15	24.5	34.5	9.5


Oops that isn't coming out too well but you can figure it out!!  There is only half an inch difference from the 48 to 38.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Thanks for chiming in
> That's why I was thinking of sizing down just cause I heard that they stretch and when I get a lighter one will prolly only be wearing a shirt/tank under it. The one I have now fits great but I can fit a thick sweater under it with no problem. I just need to make sure the lighter one has just as long arms (I'm 6'0 and have ridiculously long arms)



You and I are like opposite ends of the spectrum - tall/lean, short/squat!!
Love the image in my head.

Mr. "Elephant" will do nicely on your trip and it's a real bonus that you can get a sweater underneath.  Each jacket will have it's specific mission to make you look fabulous.

I think you can also go a size down on a thinner, summer weight leather for your next RO.  They WILL have more drape, esp. if it's blistered.  Now, you're on the hunt........


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> I think the size down would be fine on you then if you can fit a sweater under the one you've got.
> 
> These are the measurements for the blistered jacket on NAP.  The sleeve length is basically the same through all the sizes.  I'm sure all the jackets are like this.
> 
> Size	Length	Bust	Shoulder	Sleeve	Waist	Sleeve Opening
> 38	19	30	13	24	29	8
> 40	19.5	30.5	13.5	24	30	8
> 42	20	32.5	14	24	31.5	8.5
> 44	20.5	33	14	24.5	32.5	8.5
> 46	21.5	34.5	14.5	24.5	34	9.5
> 48	22	35.5	15	24.5	34.5	9.5
> 
> 
> Oops that isn't coming out too well but you can figure it out!!  There is only half an inch difference from the 48 to 38.




*_debi_*
Great info - thanks for posting!

I will get around to posting pics of the size 40 in the Sailbiker.......


----------



## dcblam

LOTS of new stuff has popped up on Yoox......

Take a look-see.......


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> You and I are like opposite ends of the spectrum - tall/lean, short/squat!!
> Love the image in my head.
> 
> Mr. "Elephant" will do nicely on your trip and it's a real bonus that you can get a sweater underneath.  Each jacket will have it's specific mission to make you look fabulous.
> 
> I think you can also go a size down on a thinner, summer weight leather for your next RO.  They WILL have more drape, esp. if it's blistered.  Now, you're on the hunt........



I love how my jacket already has a name 

No worries, Pandora's box has already been opened when I signed up here. My wallet would be much happier if I hadn't but I don't regret a single purchase... even if I have to pick up extra shifts and eat ramen noodles for the next few months 

I'm always on the hunt...

Excited to see your mod pics when you get a chance!


----------



## cmdfsu

So I got another RO gem. Not totally sure how I feel about it but I got a good deal on it at a consignment shop and bought it online without knowing the size hoping it would be more forgiving without worrying about sleeve length.  Its drapey and very soft.. almost feels between fabric and suede.  Is this how the summer jackets are?

Well tell me what you think. I don't love it but don't hate it either


----------



## am2022

I love it !!! Looking for one in black to wear with maxi skirts!
Keep it!


cmdfsu said:


> So I got another RO gem. Not totally sure how I feel about it but I got a good deal on it at a consignment shop and bought it online without knowing the size hoping it would be more forgiving without worrying about sleeve length.  Its drapey and very soft.. almost feels between fabric and suede.  Is this how the summer jackets are?
> 
> Well tell me what you think. I don't love it but don't hate it either
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2026159


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> So I got another RO gem. Not totally sure how I feel about it but I got a good deal on it at a consignment shop and bought it online without knowing the size hoping it would be more forgiving without worrying about sleeve length.  Its drapey and very soft.. almost feels between fabric and suede.  Is this how the summer jackets are?
> 
> Well tell me what you think. I don't love it but don't hate it either
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2026159




It's a TOTAL keeper for many reasons:
1) it's the perfect layering piece that will give you a put together look
2) it's a neutral color
3) it's a weight and style that will give YOU, a Floridian, the most use out of any RO leather item.
4) and there are NO worries relative to sleeve length OR jacket length, my tall friend.

VOILA....PERFECT!

Yes, this is an example of a summer weight RO leather.  His leathers are all over the place for every season.  Don't limit yourself with just tops with sleeves, wear it over a tank for another great look.

I am a TOTAL fan of you keeping this, but you are the best judge to assess if it's something you will wear....often (oh yes, please!).


----------



## cmdfsu

Thanks amacasa and dcblam.

I do like it a lot. It got mixed reviews from some people so it made me start questioning it. So I appreciate your feedback and just wanted to make sure I can pull it off


----------



## mundodabolsa

mimi_glasshouse said:


> what is your size? I just see it 70% at SSENSE but just size 40 left
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/grey_combo_slave_jacket/60795





_debi_ said:


> I also like this jacket.  But yeah I agree that I would be worried about sending a jacket that is part leather to a dry cleaner, you'd have to find a specialist cleaner that would probably be expensive.  And the cream bit could get dirty.  Another option is that there is a version of the jacket with black instead of cream, maybe that version is on sale somewhere?



I don't think I ever thanked you two for your help and opinion, so thanks! I ended up passing and spending my $$ on this instead: 

http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59130958xp.html

don't need it in the slightest, already have two RO jackets in a a light grey/khaki color, but I want it. 

I also decided to order it in a size larger than all my other jackets.  it's probably the opposite of what I needed to do with this style and material but someone I think a little baggier will work with the style, more parka-like.  we (or rather, I) shall see.


----------



## jenskar

_debi_ said:


> I think the size down would be fine on you then if you can fit a sweater under the one you've got.
> 
> These are the measurements for the blistered jacket on NAP.  The sleeve length is basically the same through all the sizes.  I'm sure all the jackets are like this.
> 
> Size	Length	Bust	Shoulder	Sleeve	Waist	Sleeve Opening
> 38	19	30	13	24	29	8
> 40	19.5	30.5	13.5	24	30	8
> 42	20	32.5	14	24	31.5	8.5
> 44	20.5	33	14	24.5	32.5	8.5
> 46	21.5	34.5	14.5	24.5	34	9.5
> 48	22	35.5	15	24.5	34.5	9.5
> 
> 
> Oops that isn't coming out too well but you can figure it out!!  There is only half an inch difference from the 48 to 38.


I can attest to the thinner leathers stretching a bit  and that is so interesting about the measurements -- I'm definitely going to size down next time as the 42 and 44 are so similar where it matters for me (across the back/shoulders), and my 44's are both loosening up now 

My first ever Rick was a denim exploder, and those leather sleeves have really not loosened up much at all ...


----------



## jenskar

mundodabolsa said:


> I don't think I ever thanked you two for your help and opinion, so thanks! I ended up passing and spending my $$ on this instead:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59130958xp.html
> 
> don't need it in the slightest, already have two RO jackets in a a light grey/khaki color, but I want it.
> 
> I also decided to order it in a size larger than all my other jackets.  it's probably the opposite of what I needed to do with this style and material but someone I think a little baggier will work with the style, more parka-like.  we (or rather, I) shall see.


Ohhhhhhhhh (in a good way) I really like that!  I want to see pics when you get it.  

I had tried that style in one of the other cloth/leather sleeve combos and it did not work for me (darn shoulders again) and it broke my heart.  I would definitely think bigger would be better ...


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> I don't think I ever thanked you two for your help and opinion, so thanks! I ended up passing and spending my $$ on this instead:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59130958xp.html
> 
> don't need it in the slightest, already have two RO jackets in a a light grey/khaki color, but I want it.
> 
> I also decided to order it in a size larger than all my other jackets.  it's probably the opposite of what I needed to do with this style and material but someone I think a little baggier will work with the style, more parka-like.  we (or rather, I) shall see.



It's a lovely cut, I like how the front and back of the jacket are so different.  Do let us know how sizing larger worked for you.  The leather looks just like the Dark Dust Sailbiker jacket that I just got.  Nice weight and love the variation in the leather.


----------



## jenskar

http://www.lindelepalais.com/it-IT/product/13175

A new Rick bag -- I've written for the dimensions -- this link is to one advertised for guys -- the dark dust color in their women's section is pretty amazing
Just can't tell if it's the size of a small suitcase or what.


----------



## flower71

pairing my RO cardi with  H Lang leather pants


----------



## flower71

mundodabolsa said:


> I don't think I ever thanked you two for your help and opinion, so thanks! I ended up passing and spending my $$ on this instead:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59130958xp.html
> 
> don't need it in the slightest, already have two RO jackets in a a light grey/khaki color, but I want it.
> 
> I also decided to order it in a size larger than all my other jackets.  it's probably the opposite of what I needed to do with this style and material but someone I think a little baggier will work with the style, more parka-like.  we (or rather, I) shall see.



I love this!!


----------



## dcblam

flower71 said:


> pairing my RO cardi with  H Lang leather pants



Lovely.  Now that's what I call someone who looks natural in leather pants!
Envy - gots total envy for you


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> http://www.lindelepalais.com/it-IT/product/13175
> 
> A new Rick bag -- I've written for the dimensions -- this link is to one advertised for guys -- the dark dust color in their women's section is pretty amazing
> Just can't tell if it's the size of a small suitcase or what.



OOH, nice.  I especially like the shape of the bag as well as the longer shoulder drop.  Do let us know about the size - it's well proportioned.


On another note - addressing all of you savvy shoppers......
Just placed an order on the UK NAP site and it went through.  Paid for international shipping.  My credit card does not charge for currency conversion.  The receipt lists duty as being paid.  Are there any other "costs" that I need to be aware of?  Should it be smooth sailing or should I anticipate any glitches?  TIA.


----------



## Lae

dcblam said:


> On another note - addressing all of you savvy shoppers......
> Just placed an order on the UK NAP site and it went through.  Paid for international shipping.  My credit card does not charge for currency conversion.  The receipt lists duty as being paid.  Are there any other "costs" that I need to be aware of?  Should it be smooth sailing or should I anticipate any glitches?  TIA.



It'll be smooth sailing, don't worry about it.
What did you get?


----------



## flower71

dcblam said:


> Lovely.  Now that's what I call someone who looks natural in leather pants!
> Envy - gots total envy for you



Oh, that's so sweet! Thank you


----------



## dcblam

Lae said:


> It'll be smooth sailing, don't worry about it.
> What did you get?



Thanks for your input - I'm feeling much better 

 I got the SAME Sailbiker jacket that I just purchased a couple of weeks ago on the US NAP site.  The price difference is SUBSTANTIAL in my book - like $700.


----------



## Lae

dcblam said:


> Thanks for your input - I'm feeling much better
> 
> I got the SAME Sailbiker jacket that I just purchased a couple of weeks ago on the US NAP site.  The price difference is SUBSTANTIAL in my book - like $700.



Nice! For what it's worth: I had shoes shipped from London to NYC during the Summer sale and the shoes ended up making it to NYC before I did. I couldn't have asked for more. I wouldn't recommend it if you're not sure of the size as recovering the taxes and duties is probably a pain, but that's obviously not relevant in your case. 

I ordered the same jacket this morning because I couldn't resist the price. I never liked it on pictures, but you convinced me to give it a go IRL.


----------



## dcblam

Lae said:


> Nice! For what it's worth: I had shoes shipped from London to NYC during the Summer sale and the shoes ended up making it to NYC before I did. I couldn't have asked for more. I wouldn't recommend it if you're not sure of the size as recovering the taxes and duties is probably a pain, but that's obviously not relevant in your case.
> 
> I ordered the same jacket this morning because I couldn't resist the price. I never liked it on pictures, but you convinced me to give it a go IRL.



YEAH! I'm so glad that I could be of service to you, my dear.  I hope you are happy with the jacket - the price point IS so hard to resist.  The style is such a nice riff of the classic, which appealed to me. AND, the soft hand of the leather is lovely.  Let me know your thoughts upon arrival. 

Thanks for the coaching about the hassle of a return with the UK site, I will keep this in mind for the future.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> YEAH! I'm so glad that I could be of service to you, my dear.  I hope you are happy with the jacket - the price point IS so hard to resist.  The style is such a nice riff of the classic, which appealed to me. AND, the soft hand of the leather is lovely.  Let me know your thoughts upon arrival.
> 
> Thanks for the coaching about the hassle of a return with the UK site, I will keep this in mind for the future.



I checked NAP UK immediately after reading your post ... They still have the sailbiker in 42 ...

How you find the cutting comparing to thd classic biker? I m size 44 for classic not sure if I can size down for this style !


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I checked NAP UK immediately after reading your post ... They still have the sailbiker in 42 ...
> 
> How you find the cutting comparing to thd classic biker? I m size 44 for classic not sure if I can size down for this style !



Gosh, I hope I'm not too late in responding.
I normally wear a 42 in the classic style.  There was a lot of excess material around the torso in this Sailbiker style, which was okay - but you really couldn't see the unique cut of the jacket.  Thus,  I ordered the 40 and feel that this is the best size for me.   The only REAL difference for me was the fit of the sleeves.  Tighter on the 40, but still manageable.  The shoulder area was fine as well as the length.   I suppose it's returnable IF it doesn't work for you?????  Worth the hassle????


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> Gosh, I hope I'm not too late in responding.
> I normally wear a 42 in the classic style.  There was a lot of excess material around the torso in this Sailbiker style, which was okay - but you really couldn't see the unique cut of the jacket.  Thus,  I ordered the 40 and feel that this is the best size for me.   The only REAL difference for me was the fit of the sleeves.  Tighter on the 40, but still manageable.  The shoulder area was fine as well as the length.   I suppose it's returnable IF it doesn't work for you?????  Worth the hassle????



Thanks for the comments but they are sold out already by this morning (not surprised with such a mark down)

 For international order, I will try to avoid return and exchange as this will be a nighmare to claim back the taxes and duties....

So...you are buying the exact same color as the one you modelled earlier?


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks for the comments but they are sold out already by this morning (not surprised with such a mark down)
> 
> For international order, I will try to avoid return and exchange as this will be a nighmare to claim back the taxes and duties....
> 
> So...you are buying the exact same color as the one you modelled earlier?



Oh poo......
Yes, same color, different size.  I modeled the size 42.  Have yet to post pics of the 40.


----------



## Lae

So the jacket arrived today... and it's not for me. As much as my beloved classic biker flatters me, this one does the complete opposite. I felt like a bag of potatoes. Meh.

My money's going to an amazing pair of Ann boots .


----------



## dcblam

^^Boy, that was FAST.  Are you also on the East Coast?  DHL stopped by today to deliver, but I was out.  Didn't expect to get it so soon.  Will be excited to see it tomorrow.

Alas - you gave the jacket a good try, and now you know for sure it's not for you.   So, which Ann boots are they???  Give us a good look-see, please.


----------



## Lae

dcblam said:


> ^^Boy, that was FAST.  Are you also on the East Coast?  DHL stopped by today to deliver, but I was out.  Didn't expect to get it so soon.  Will be excited to see it tomorrow.
> 
> Alas - you gave the jacket a good try, and now you know for sure it's not for you.   So, which Ann boots are they???  Give us a good look-see, please.



I'm back in Europe for now, so shipping (even ground) is quick. 
The Ann boots are the runway ones, but with a lower heel. These fit better than those with the heel.


----------



## jenskar

DCBlam -- you huntress -- I snapped it up -- 20% of retail and exactly what I wanted (color and size)
Thank you, you're a goddess!


----------



## jouissant

Jenskar, that is PRETTY! Love love the draping. 

Totokaelo  just did a final round of reductions in their winter sale- there's some Rick stuff at 50% off including the DNA Dust and black sailbikers. I'm so tempted but am sitting on my hands! This shop has my number in a big way- I love their styling so much.


----------



## jenskar

Top arrived -- wonderful!  And the fabric is so much nicer than the beige one I sent back last summer, which had a crumpled feeling about it that didn't seem like it would hang out.

And, having gotten measurements on the bag I had my eye on from L'inde de Palais -- I ordered this tonight.  They have a woman's version in a great looking brown that is a bit larger, but I really needed a basic black bag.  Turns out they only had one!

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/13175


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> Top arrived -- wonderful!  And the fabric is so much nicer than the beige one I sent back last summer, which had a crumpled feeling about it that didn't seem like it would hang out.
> 
> And, having gotten measurements on the bag I had my eye on from L'inde de Palais -- I ordered this tonight.  They have a woman's version in a great looking brown that is a bit larger, but I really needed a basic black bag.  Turns out they only had one!
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/13175



Interesting, I have been eying up the new season's bags as well.  I really like the new look of them.  Well done on snagging the last one!  Though I don't really get how it can be the last one since they just went on sale!  I'd love to hear what you think about the leather and quality in general, and also to see pics if you have time.

I asked them for dimensions of this one but their response was that they didn't have it yet so didn't know.  I don't think it has an inside pocket though which isn't great:

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/13064

This one is my favourite though, I almost bought last season's version of it and I'm so glad I didn't now, this one is nicer and has an inside pocket which the other didn't:

http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45196394aj.html 

I'm not in a mad rush to get it so will hang on for a bit and see if The Corner does any discounts.

And good news about the top!


----------



## annanas

i just took delivery of this coat yesterday, i love it!  it's like you don't have to get dressed when you go out, just throw it on


----------



## jenskar

I didn't really get the SOLD OUT thing either, unless they only got 1?  Which I guess is possible.  They had a Givenchy Pandora in the crinkled lamb about 10% under US retail, and I thought about that for 1/2 a day and it was gone.

I'll let you know what it's like and take some detail shots when it comes.  Did you see the brown one with contrast stitching in the women's section?  That one is quite a bit larger than the men's version at 40 x 45 and 20 deep (I'm getting good at the cm/inch conversion!)  I was so tempted but I really need a good black bag.  My workhorse Henry Beguelin is just toast -- corners worn through to the red lining.  So sad 

I did like the one you posted at the Corner -- the outside zip pocket looked handy -- is that what you meant?  

All kudos to dcblam for her eagle eye and PM when she spied the top in my size.  The shop guy in South Carolina emailed me and asked how I found them.  I told him I was part of a cult! 



_debi_ said:


> Interesting, I have been eying up the new season's bags as well.  I really like the new look of them.  Well done on snagging the last one!  Though I don't really get how it can be the last one since they just went on sale!  I'd love to hear what you think about the leather and quality in general, and also to see pics if you have time.
> 
> I asked them for dimensions of this one but their response was that they didn't have it yet so didn't know.  I don't think it has an inside pocket though which isn't great:
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/13064
> 
> This one is my favourite though, I almost bought last season's version of it and I'm so glad I didn't now, this one is nicer and has an inside pocket which the other didn't:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45196394aj.html
> 
> I'm not in a mad rush to get it so will hang on for a bit and see if The Corner does any discounts.
> 
> And good news about the top!


----------



## jenskar

annanas said:


> i just took delivery of this coat yesterday, i love it!  it's like you don't have to get dressed when you go out, just throw it on




I would love to see a modeling shot of that coat.  Congrats.


----------



## annanas

jenskar said:


> I would love to see a modeling shot of that coat.  Congrats.



absolutely  thank you!  i think a lot of people were watching it go to 70% because no sizes were sold out and then they all went in a day


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> I didn't really get the SOLD OUT thing either, unless they only got 1?  Which I guess is possible.  They had a Givenchy Pandora in the crinkled lamb about 10% under US retail, and I thought about that for 1/2 a day and it was gone.
> 
> I'll let you know what it's like and take some detail shots when it comes.  Did you see the brown one with contrast stitching in the women's section?  That one is quite a bit larger than the men's version at 40 x 45 and 20 deep (I'm getting good at the cm/inch conversion!)  I was so tempted but I really need a good black bag.  My workhorse Henry Beguelin is just toast -- corners worn through to the red lining.  So sad
> 
> I did like the one you posted at the Corner -- the outside zip pocket looked handy -- is that what you meant?
> 
> All kudos to dcblam for her eagle eye and PM when she spied the top in my size.  The shop guy in South Carolina emailed me and asked how I found them.  I told him I was part of a cult!



Thanks that would be great.  I did see that one but like you I really need just a basic black bag.  What I meant was I almost bought this one a month ago but thought I'd wait to see if it went on sale (which it didn't), and I'm glad I waited because the new season's version is nicer and has an inside pocket as well as the outside one.

http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45182768gt.html 

New one:

http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45196394aj.html



annanas said:


> absolutely  thank you!  i think a lot of people were watching it go to 70% because no sizes were sold out and then they all went in a day



This looks great!  What a steal!


----------



## annanas

_debi_ said:


> This looks great!  What a steal!




thank you!  i was unsure about it until it arrived, and if i were any shorter i think it would have been overwhelming but i like it much more than i expected to


----------



## dcblam

annanas said:


> absolutely  thank you!  i think a lot of people were watching it go to 70% because no sizes were sold out and then they all went in a day



WOW - PERFECT!  It looks awesome on you - so glad that it worked for you.
Great pic, thanks for posting.


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> Top arrived -- wonderful!  And the fabric is so much nicer than the beige one I sent back last summer, which had a crumpled feeling about it that didn't seem like it would hang out.
> 
> And, having gotten measurements on the bag I had my eye on from L'inde de Palais -- I ordered this tonight.  They have a woman's version in a great looking brown that is a bit larger, but I really needed a basic black bag.  Turns out they only had one!
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/13175



OH goodie goodie!  So glad that you're delighted with the top and that the fabric is much nicer than the the previous top - what a bonus.  Glad to be of assistance, my dear 

Cannot wait to see your new bag.  Let's keep our fingers crossed that it's a commensurate replacement for your Beguelin.


----------



## annanas

dcblam said:


> WOW - PERFECT!  It looks awesome on you - so glad that it worked for you.
> Great pic, thanks for posting.



thank you  

in case anyone might be wondering about sizing, i'd say it runs TTS, mine is a 42 and i might have been interested in trying a 40 for the top but it would probably have been on the small side in the hips (i'm outrageously pear shaped  ).


----------



## scoreee

annanas said:


> absolutely  thank you!  i think a lot of people were watching it go to 70% because no sizes were sold out and then they all went in a day



I love! I want!


----------



## scoreee

I've been peeking around this thread and I've realized that lots have been talking about RO handbags. Here's a new gorg one in python: http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/24579-rick-owens-bag?gen=women

Considering...ush:


----------



## _debi_

scoreee said:


> I've been peeking around this thread and I've realized that lots have been talking about RO handbags. Here's a new gorg one in python: http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/24579-rick-owens-bag?gen=women
> 
> Considering...ush:



oooo nice. and for python I was expecting it to be more expensive than that. 

also interesting to see all the new things that have just been added to the site. haven't seen those pieces anywhere else.


----------



## scoreee

_debi_ said:


> oooo nice. and for python I was expecting it to be more expensive than that.
> 
> also interesting to see all the new things that have just been added to the site. haven't seen those pieces anywhere else.



Exactly! It isn't completely priced considering the size of the bag. 

I am so glad that Antonioli got a hold of about four pieces that I've been waiting to hit the market this season. Bergdorf has a few pieces from the S/S collection but not so much of great selection. I'm sure they'll get another shipment from the s/s collection because dear god did I love that collection!


----------



## _debi_

luisa via roma have some new things up as well.......


----------



## jenskar

_debi_ said:


> Thanks that would be great.  I did see that one but like you I really need just a basic black bag.  What I meant was I almost bought this one a month ago but thought I'd wait to see if it went on sale (which it didn't), and I'm glad I waited because the new season's version is nicer and has an inside pocket as well as the outside one.
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45182768gt.html
> 
> New one:
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/large-leather-bag_cod45196394aj.html
> 
> 
> 
> This looks great!  What a steal!


I definitely like the handles better on the new bag too!


----------



## jenskar

annanas said:


> absolutely  thank you!  i think a lot of people were watching it go to 70% because no sizes were sold out and then they all went in a day


That looks amazing on you!!!!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

annanas said:


> thank you
> 
> in case anyone might be wondering about sizing, i'd say it runs TTS, mine is a 42 and i might have been interested in trying a 40 for the top but it would probably have been on the small side in the hips *(i'm outrageously pear shaped  ).*



you sure don't look it in that jacket! it looks beautiful on you, great purchase.


----------



## annanas

jenskar said:


> That looks amazing on you!!!!!!



thank you  



mundodabolsa said:


> you sure don't look it in that jacket! it looks beautiful on you, great purchase.



i'm hiding it :devil: if i stand in a slightly different way you can really tell that i'm something like 35-26-nearly 40  


i'm really happy with, can't believe they marked it down so much  i've been getting frustrated it's too cold to wear leather jackets where i live right now but this is helping!


----------



## mavsun

have not been on for a while. nice to see everyone's new haul. 

*annanas*, you wear the coat very well.


----------



## ncch

RO lovers,

I need some help styling this zip top / jacket (that I love!)

Im not a skirt person in general but I've worn it with a jersey skirt but it is a little on the long side and i don't think it looks good proportion-wise on me.  I tried skinny fit pants but the outfit ends up looking too tight all throughout so it doesn't look that great either.

Any suggestions and tips welcome!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

ncch said:


> RO lovers,
> 
> I need some help styling this zip top / jacket (that I love!)
> 
> Im not a skirt person in general but I've worn it with a jersey skirt but it is a little on the long side and i don't think it looks good proportion-wise on me.  I tried skinny fit pants but the outfit ends up looking too tight all throughout so it doesn't look that great either.
> 
> Any suggestions and tips welcome!


im a newb on the RO thread, but how about wearing it open like a jacket, with skinny pants and a t underneath or tank? The gathers may be distracting if worn alone......
just an idea?

Also wondering if anyone knows a reputable RO seller on ebay, there are a few shearling jackets on there now, and look authentic but not sure. Seems as though all of the shearling jackets are sold out on websites.


----------



## dcblam

ncch said:


> RO lovers,
> 
> I need some help styling this zip top / jacket (that I love!)
> 
> Im not a skirt person in general but I've worn it with a jersey skirt but it is a little on the long side and i don't think it looks good proportion-wise on me.  I tried skinny fit pants but the outfit ends up looking too tight all throughout so it doesn't look that great either.
> 
> Any suggestions and tips welcome!



I also like the idea that *cookie* suggested, wear it open.  One must almost have a perfect shape in order to pull of wearing the jacket zipped up.
The details won't be lost at all, and that's the feature you like the most, yes?


----------



## dcblam

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> im a newb on the RO thread, but how about wearing it open like a jacket, with skinny pants and a t underneath or tank? The gathers may be distracting if worn alone......
> just an idea?
> 
> Also wondering if anyone knows a reputable RO seller on ebay, there are a few shearling jackets on there now, and look authentic but not sure. Seems as though all of the shearling jackets are sold out on websites.



Which jackets are you referring to?  
On the bay - Bladerunner from Italy is legit.
Check out The Outnet in a bit since there were several shearlings that they had on sale. I assume they will go here IF they were not sold both here in the US and Internationally.  Good luck.....


----------



## ncch

Thanks cookie and dcblam.. I shouldnt have even said it was a jacket.  It's just a top, definitely not meant to be worn open bc the zippers end up at my sides and it ends up being really wide open.


----------



## scoreee

ncch said:


> Thanks cookie and dcblam.. I shouldnt have even said it was a jacket.  It's just a top, definitely not meant to be worn open bc the zippers end up at my sides and it ends up being really wide open.


I couldn't imagine anything but a skirt with this top. I think this skirt in a slightly different color would look good with it: http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/22735-rick-owens-skirt?gen=women#.UQyApmcfjww

It'd give your hips more of a shape. It's a little long but since you did mention proportion, a nice heel could elongate your legs. What I would wear with the top and skirt I mentioned is a knee high calf leather heel with a slight open toe. JMI

Reason For Editing: add text

OR even a nice above the knee trouser very much like this, that would make your leg seem longer: http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/22736-rick-owens-trousers?gen=women#.UQyB5Wcfjww

And depending on where the top falls you can wear a belt to accentuate your body.


----------



## ncch

scoreee said:


> I couldn't imagine anything but a skirt with this top. I think this skirt in a slightly different color would look good with it: http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/22735-rick-owens-skirt?gen=women#.UQyApmcfjww
> 
> It'd give your hips more of a shape. It's a little long but since you did mention proportion, a nice heel could elongate your legs. What I would wear with the top and skirt I mentioned is a knee high calf leather heel with a slight open toe. JMI
> 
> Reason For Editing: add text
> 
> OR even a nice above the knee trouser very much like this, that would make your leg seem longer: http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/22736-rick-owens-trousers?gen=women#.UQyB5Wcfjww
> 
> And depending on where the top falls you can wear a belt to accentuate your body.



Thanks!  The skirt I've been wearing it with is very similar in style (diff color) to the one you posted!  I think I will just keep wearing that combo..

The pants are very cute..might have to get those


----------



## scoreee

ncch said:


> Thanks!  The skirt I've been wearing it with is very similar in style (diff color) to the one you posted!  I think I will just keep wearing that combo..
> 
> The pants are very cute..might have to get those



No problem! Just play around with shoes you already have in your closet. A pair of knee highs could be fun and conservatively sexy. Ideally more of a night look, but you can even change the direction of your look by even adding a ankle trouser to make it more daytime. Following a sandal or even a wedge seemingly appropriate for spring. Good luck


----------



## tb-purselover

ncch said:


> RO lovers,
> 
> I need some help styling this zip top / jacket (that I love!)
> 
> Im not a skirt person in general but I've worn it with a jersey skirt but it is a little on the long side and i don't think it looks good proportion-wise on me.  I tried skinny fit pants but the outfit ends up looking too tight all throughout so it doesn't look that great either.
> 
> Any suggestions and tips welcome!



How about a wide, flowy, A-line skirt that comes down the the mid-calf area. Paired with RO ankle wedges and a faux fur vest? The vest ends at around the hips. That would be very nice! All in black or charcoal.

Wide legged trousers with pointy-toed wedge ankle boots and a pendant?

Skinny leggings or leather leggings with knee high boots or thigh high boots. Paired with a flowy RO inspired faux fur vest that goes down to mid-thigh. Add a silver pendant. If the faux fur vest is mid-thigh then stick with knee high boots.

All in charcoal, greys or black to make a long line.


----------



## _debi_

ncch said:


> Thanks cookie and dcblam.. I shouldnt have even said it was a jacket.  It's just a top, definitely not meant to be worn open bc the zippers end up at my sides and it ends up being really wide open.



I'm boring but I'd just wear this top with skinny jeans and boots or flats depending on the weather. For me I think when a top is long like that and goes over your bum it only really suits skinny jeans because of the proportions. I have one of the RO long jersey skirts and I feel like it looks funny with a top that long so it limits what I can wear with it because most of my tops that go with it are too long for it. But then wearing a tight top and tight jeans isn't something everyone is comfortable with so it's tricky. 

I really like that top by the way, I almost got it myself.  Good luck!


----------



## jenskar

I tried to buy that top and there was much too much fabric bunching around my waist -- I sent it back.  I had hoped it could be worn open but you're right, would just flop at the sides.  I think you need a long torso to pull off that top!  Would love to see modeling pics once you work it out!


----------



## ncch

tb-purselover said:


> How about a wide, flowy, A-line skirt that comes down the the mid-calf area. Paired with RO ankle wedges and a faux fur vest? The vest ends at around the hips. That would be very nice! All in black or charcoal.
> 
> Wide legged trousers with pointy-toed wedge ankle boots and a pendant?
> 
> Skinny leggings or leather leggings with knee high boots or thigh high boots. Paired with a flowy RO inspired faux fur vest that goes down to mid-thigh. Add a silver pendant. If the faux fur vest is mid-thigh then stick with knee high boots.
> 
> All in charcoal, greys or black to make a long line.



Thank you for your outfit ideas!  All of them sound ver stylish and luxe!  The tops a bit tricky to wear with certain bottoms bc it covers the bum and it's tight but 1 and 3 I will try!


----------



## ncch

_debi_ said:


> I'm boring but I'd just wear this top with skinny jeans and boots or flats depending on the weather. For me I think when a top is long like that and goes over your bum it only really suits skinny jeans because of the proportions. I have one of the RO long jersey skirts and I feel like it looks funny with a top that long so it limits what I can wear with it because most of my tops that go with it are too long for it. But then wearing a tight top and tight jeans isn't something everyone is comfortable with so it's tricky.
> 
> I really like that top by the way, I almost got it myself.  Good luck!



Thanks!  Yup I've been sticking to skinnies and jersey skirt.  After trying on some diff options, I think it actually looks kinda good (although a bit tight all throughout ) with skinnies ..I just wonder if other people are thinking why I'm wearing such a tight outfit.. Haha.


----------



## ncch

jenskar said:


> I tried to buy that top and there was much too much fabric bunching around my waist -- I sent it back.  I had hoped it could be worn open but you're right, would just flop at the sides.  I think you need a long torso to pull off that top!  Would love to see modeling pics once you work it out!



I agree there's a lot of fabric but i just loved the way it gathered and for me it was tight enough to give me some definition so I got it!


----------



## _debi_

ncch said:


> Thanks!  Yup I've been sticking to skinnies and jersey skirt.  After trying on some diff options, I think it actually looks kinda good (although a bit tight all throughout ) with skinnies ..I just wonder if other people are thinking why I'm wearing such a tight outfit.. Haha.



Of course they're not, they're just thinking how great you look!


----------



## ncch

_debi_ said:


> Of course they're not, they're just thinking how great you look!



You're so sweet!  I hope so!!


----------



## clarkda

ncch said:


> RO lovers,
> 
> I need some help styling this zip top / jacket (that I love!)
> 
> Im not a skirt person in general but I've worn it with a jersey skirt but it is a little on the long side and i don't think it looks good proportion-wise on me.  I tried skinny fit pants but the outfit ends up looking too tight all throughout so it doesn't look that great either.
> 
> Any suggestions and tips welcome!



i know im a bit late but maybe if you layered it over another draped rick owens dress like how it is styled here:
http://www.anastasiaboutique.com/sh...lilies-ruched-zip-cardigan-item-10107946.aspx


----------



## cmdfsu

Does anyone have a LG jacket?

I love the fit of the jacket that I just bought but I don't love the feel of the leather. Its not soft like I've always heard RO jackets were.

I call it my gray elephant. I have yet to take the tags off but I was wondering if I wore it more does it soften up? Like I said I love the fit just not sure if I should leave the tags on to get a better price if I sell it while I look for an LV jacket.

But I'm kinda lazy and scared of selling on ebay lol and just thinking about keeping it and getting the LV in addition.

I guess after all my rambling, my real question is does that leather get any softer with wear. Mine feels quite stiff and structured.


----------



## Lae

cmdfsu said:


> Does anyone have a LG jacket?
> 
> I love the fit of the jacket that I just bought but I don't love the feel of the leather. Its not soft like I've always heard RO jackets were.
> 
> I call it my gray elephant. I have yet to take the tags off but I was wondering if I wore it more does it soften up? Like I said I love the fit just not sure if I should leave the tags on to get a better price if I sell it while I look for an LV jacket.
> 
> But I'm kinda lazy and scared of selling on ebay lol and just thinking about keeping it and getting the LV in addition.
> 
> I guess after all my rambling, my real question is does that leather get any softer with wear. Mine feels quite stiff and structured.



My LG softened up with wear. When I got it I had no clue about the different types of leather and ended up with an LG by sheer luck. After seeing different leathers over the years I grew to love my LG even more. It smells divine, it has texture and it looks and feels like real leather, unlike many of the LB's out there. Another benefit imo is that the texture masks signs of wear very well. I was heartbroken when I was in a biking accident and my jacket slid/scraped over the pavement at considerable speed... yet when I got home and examined the damage it really wasn't all that bad. To this day, you have to look for the damage to see it. 

That said, at this price level is it worth it to keep something if you don't LOVE it?


----------



## cmdfsu

Lae said:


> My LG softened up with wear. When I got it I had no clue about the different types of leather and ended up with an LG by sheer luck. After seeing different leathers over the years I grew to love my LG even more. It smells divine, it has texture and it looks and feels like real leather, unlike many of the LB's out there. Another benefit imo is that the texture masks signs of wear very well. I was heartbroken when I was in a biking accident and my jacket slid/scraped over the pavement at considerable speed... yet when I got home and examined the damage it really wasn't all that bad. To this day, you have to look for the damage to see it.
> 
> That said, at this price level is it worth it to keep something if you don't LOVE it?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks that helps a lot. I didn't know about the different leathers either when I got it. I got a great deal on it but your right its still too expensive if I don't love it.
> 
> I do love the things you said as well, the fact that it feels like real leather and your right about the texture masking damage...plus I love the fit. I guess I just had it in my head that I wanted the paper thin one because i live in a hot climate and wanted a more cardigan feel so I was slightly disappointed. But now after your post your leaning me into keeping it and just getting another one with a different fit down the road.


----------



## Lae

cmdfsu said:


> Thanks that helps a lot. I didn't know about the different leathers either when I got it. I got a great deal on it but your right its still too expensive if I don't love it.
> 
> I do love the things you said as well, the fact that it feels like real leather and your right about the texture masking damage...plus I love the fit. I guess I just had it in my head that I wanted the paper thin one because i live in a hot climate and wanted a more cardigan feel so I was slightly disappointed. But now after your post your leaning me into keeping it and just getting another one with a different fit down the road.



HTH 

It all comes down to whether or not you're going to wear it, regardless of the pros and cons of the leather. 

Which type of leather is the sleeveless one you got, is it an LB? And is that what you were looking for?


----------



## cmdfsu

Lae said:


> HTH
> 
> It all comes down to whether or not you're going to wear it, regardless of the pros and cons of the leather.
> 
> Which type of leather is the sleeveless one you got, is it an LB? And is that what you were looking for?



There was no tag in it so I'm not sure. That's why I got a good deal on that one cause the consignment shop had no idea the size. It feels like suede though 

I have wanted to wear it,  I've just stopped myself cause I wasn't sure if I still wanted the thinner, softer leather more.

But now I'm thinking of keeping it and next season getting the other one. I'm very bad at letting things go. Especially since its already paid for I think in terms of the damage is already done and I own it instead of terms of wanting to sell it.

Here's a pic I snapped of it recently. I've been playing dress up with it just haven't taken it for a spin yet

Thanks for your help and advice. It helps to at least talk it through.

Do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## cmdfsu

Holy crap,  I didn't mean to post all those pics . It kept saying it failed so I kept trying and apparently they all worked. Sorry I'm really not that vain lol


----------



## jenskar

The bag is here.  It feels huge.  I cannot imagine what the larger women's version would have been like.
I'll get some pics up of it in the next few days.  The leather is pelle di mucca -- cow skin. OK.  Tanned with a vegetal dye process so it's very flat, and pretty stiff.  Debi -- I don't know if I would have bought it if I had been in the store with it.  It is a great shape, and sits very well on the shoulder, but there is nothing really Rick like about the leather.
So sad  
That said, my files fit inside it like a glove, it has an interior zip pocket and a phone sleeve plus the little zipper bag outside on a clip, and I can imagine tossing it around with abandon and using it as a carry on so ... should I be complaining?  Probably not!  I just wish the leather was smooshier.

ncch -- if you can pull off tight, you go for it girl.  as a former skinny skinny skinny person you need to fully embrace and enjoy skinny as long as your happy metabolism makes it a bit easier to attain.  I bet you look amazing!


----------



## _debi_

cmdfsu said:


> There was no tag in it so I'm not sure. That's why I got a good deal on that one cause the consignment shop had no idea the size. It feels like suede though
> 
> I have wanted to wear it,  I've just stopped myself cause I wasn't sure if I still wanted the thinner, softer leather more.
> 
> But now I'm thinking of keeping it and next season getting the other one. I'm very bad at letting things go. Especially since its already paid for I think in terms of the damage is already done and I own it instead of terms of wanting to sell it.
> 
> Here's a pic I snapped of it recently. I've been playing dress up with it just haven't taken it for a spin yet
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice. It helps to at least talk it through.
> 
> Do you have any pics of yours?



I have an LG and I second everything Lae says 

I got mine in August 2010, it is 'DNA Dust' or really just a greyish brown.  It has softened up a fair bit, but it is one of the thicker heavier leathers.  Personally I love it and prefer it over my LC, though that is lovely too, but the LG is just so 'real' looking and I love the texture it's got and how it's so natural feeling if that makes sense.  Like there's no coating at all on it, just natural leather.  It has worn really well, though I do spray it with waterproofing spray.  It was looking a bit dry a few months ago so I used leather conditioner on it and gave it a top up spray and wow does it look great, like new or even better.  I know it will last forever.

It's funny I also got it before I knew anything about the different leathers, and now that I know more and have seen a lot of the different options, the LG is my favourite.

Though as Lae says, none of these things matter if you're not going to wear it.  Personally I think it looks great though.

I don't have any recent pictures of my LG but I could try to take some for you.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> There was no tag in it so I'm not sure. That's why I got a good deal on that one cause the consignment shop had no idea the size. It feels like suede though
> 
> I have wanted to wear it,  I've just stopped myself cause I wasn't sure if I still wanted the thinner, softer leather more.
> 
> But now I'm thinking of keeping it and next season getting the other one. I'm very bad at letting things go. Especially since its already paid for I think in terms of the damage is already done and I own it instead of terms of wanting to sell it.
> 
> Here's a pic I snapped of it recently. I've been playing dress up with it just haven't taken it for a spin yet
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice. It helps to at least talk it through.
> 
> Do you have any pics of yours?




The jacket looks great on you......did you decide to keep the vest?

I don't have an LG leather, but an LC that may be the same stiffness and yes, it has soften with wear - and will only continue to do so with use.
The bottom line for you, living in FL - is just how often will you wear it to get it to the softness that you want?  Even though you purchased at a great price, the jacket just sitting in your closet will be an annoyance.  

Here's something you can do to help you make an informed decision, if you feel like you need to make one soon.....
Order a RO S/S leather jacket on line from someone like Nordstrom, Saks or NM that will take a return and see how you feel/like the leather.  You can make a comparison between the two.


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> The bag is here.  It feels huge.  I cannot imagine what the larger women's version would have been like.
> I'll get some pics up of it in the next few days.  The leather is pelle di mucca -- cow skin. OK.  Tanned with a vegetal dye process so it's very flat, and pretty stiff.  Debi -- I don't know if I would have bought it if I had been in the store with it.  It is a great shape, and sits very well on the shoulder, but there is nothing really Rick like about the leather.
> So sad
> That said, my files fit inside it like a glove, it has an interior zip pocket and a phone sleeve plus the little zipper bag outside on a clip, and I can imagine tossing it around with abandon and using it as a carry on so ... should I be complaining?  Probably not!  I just wish the leather was smooshier.
> 
> ncch -- if you can pull off tight, you go for it girl.  as a former skinny skinny skinny person you need to fully embrace and enjoy skinny as long as your happy metabolism makes it a bit easier to attain.  I bet you look amazing!



Crikey - hate how you get that "flat" feeling when you open the box and realize that it's not what you hoped for.......

Hmmmm - to keep the shape, it needs to be a stiffer leather, but do you think it will soften up just a wee bit with wear?  AND, to think that you wanted this to replace your Beguelin - aaaaggghhhhh!  
It does fit your files, has nice organization and it's a lot easier to find things in a shaped bag versus something that is smooshier.  Think of the bag as architecture 
Can't wait to see pics.......


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> The jacket looks great on you......did you decide to keep the vest?
> 
> I don't have an LG leather, but an LC that may be the same stiffness and yes, it has soften with wear - and will only continue to do so with use.
> The bottom line for you, living in FL - is just how often will you wear it to get it to the softness that you want?  Even though you purchased at a great price, the jacket just sitting in your closet will be an annoyance.
> 
> Here's something you can do to help you make an informed decision, if you feel like you need to make one soon.....
> Order a RO S/S leather jacket on line from someone like Nordstrom, Saks or NM that will take a return and see how you feel/like the leather.  You can make a comparison between the two.



That's a great idea... I think I will do that!! That way I can really see if I like the leather and fit instead of just arbitrarily thinking I will.

So besides the LV I think some of you mentioned LC and LB...those are the softer ones?

I wore my vest yesterday and I loved it!

I'm ridiculous.  I live in warm climate but I'm addicted to winter clothes like jackets, boots and scarfs. I don't know what's wrong with me... I guess you always want what you can't have!!

So with that being said,  even though I won't wear it much I'm still in love with my jacket and the way it fits and wasn't sure the other ones would fit that way so that's why dcblam idea is great!

Thanks for your input as well debi! With you and Lae's post your both making me want to keep the jacket now even though it won't get much use! But than I think it will last a long time and there are many winters ahead of me and travelling so isn't it always good to have a fabulous thicker jacket 

Geez I can justify about anything lol


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> That's a great idea... I think I will do that!! That way I can really see if I like the leather and fit instead of just arbitrarily thinking I will.
> 
> So besides the LV I think some of you mentioned LC and LB...those are the softer ones?
> 
> I wore my vest yesterday and I loved it!
> 
> I'm ridiculous.  I live in warm climate but I'm addicted to winter clothes like jackets, boots and scarfs. I don't know what's wrong with me... I guess you always want what you can't have!!
> 
> So with that being said,  even though I won't wear it much I'm still in love with my jacket and the way it fits and wasn't sure the other ones would fit that way so that's why dcblam idea is great!
> 
> Thanks for your input as well debi! With you and Lae's post your both making me want to keep the jacket now even though it won't get much use! But than I think it will last a long time and there are many winters ahead of me and travelling so isn't it always good to have a fabulous thicker jacket
> 
> Geez I can justify about anything lol



LOL - I think we can ALL justify anything.  You are NOT alone.

Why don't you serve up some links of jackets that may be of interest to you and we'll do our best to let you know about the leather.  AND - if you can, take a close-up shot of your vest so we can give you and idea of that leather type as well.

There's also a list of leather type and codes...I'll try to find it and re-post....


----------



## dcblam

Here it is......again!



Rick Owens Leather Codes

LB: blistered lamb
LBO: box/-ed calf
LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?)
LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LK: kangaroo
LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
LM: metallic calf
LO: oiled calf
LP: hammered lamb
LS: silky lamb
LSH: shearling lamb

LR: 'regular' lamb?
LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?

LZ: ?
LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?
LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?

LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?

Maybe some will find it usefu[/QUOTE]


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> That's a great idea... I think I will do that!! That way I can really see if I like the leather and fit instead of just arbitrarily thinking I will.
> 
> *So besides the LV I think some of you mentioned LC and LB...those are the softer ones?*
> 
> 
> Considering that you're in FL - I would focus on lamb leathers, though there are some calf ones that can be soft - but that's more of a challenge.
> RO offers different leathers/treatments every season.
> 
> LB is blistered lamb and I suspect that your vest is this type of leather, hence - my suggestion that you take a close-up shot of your jacket so we can ascertain.  LB leather can actually take on the look of fabric - it doesn't SCREAM leather - which can be a turn off for some.
> 
> LC is washed lamb and my Resin jacket from last season is this jacket.  Mid-weight leather.
> 
> I've only seen one LV leather and kick myself for not purchasing.  Great weight, draped like an LB and it looked/smelled like leather.  Swoon.
> 
> Whatever you do, stay away from LP.  Hammered lamb is stiff and thicker.
> 
> Hope others chime in as well.......


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> The bag is here.  It feels huge.  I cannot imagine what the larger women's version would have been like.
> I'll get some pics up of it in the next few days.  The leather is pelle di mucca -- cow skin. OK.  Tanned with a vegetal dye process so it's very flat, and pretty stiff.  Debi -- I don't know if I would have bought it if I had been in the store with it.  It is a great shape, and sits very well on the shoulder, but there is nothing really Rick like about the leather.
> So sad
> That said, my files fit inside it like a glove, it has an interior zip pocket and a phone sleeve plus the little zipper bag outside on a clip, and I can imagine tossing it around with abandon and using it as a carry on so ... should I be complaining?  Probably not!  I just wish the leather was smooshier.
> 
> ncch -- if you can pull off tight, you go for it girl.  as a former skinny skinny skinny person you need to fully embrace and enjoy skinny as long as your happy metabolism makes it a bit easier to attain.  I bet you look amazing!



Aww that's a shame, thanks for the opinion.  I'm sure it will smooshen up over time though.  I guess he had to use that stiff leather because of the shape?  Sounds like it's very functional though, I think after a bit of use you'll start to love it?

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Lae

cmdfsu said:


> Do you have any pics of yours?



There are a few pics of mine way back in the thread (Fall 2011, I think) plus I did a comparison of LG and LC sometime in Februari/March/April 2012. I bought the LC because I couldn't resist the price but I ended up selling it because I wasn't going to wear it. LG is definitely thicker than LC, but LC is nowhere near as thin as LB. If the very drapey kind is what you're after, then I believe LB is your best bet. And I hate to come off as a wiseass, but did you check the left inside pocket of the vest for the tag? It's very well hidden and easy to miss so even without external tags you might still have the info right there. 



jenskar said:


> The bag is here.  It feels huge.  I cannot imagine what the larger women's version would have been like.
> I'll get some pics up of it in the next few days.  The leather is pelle di mucca -- cow skin. OK.  Tanned with a vegetal dye process so it's very flat, and pretty stiff.  Debi -- I don't know if I would have bought it if I had been in the store with it.  It is a great shape, and sits very well on the shoulder, but there is nothing really Rick like about the leather.
> So sad
> That said, my files fit inside it like a glove, it has an interior zip pocket and a phone sleeve plus the little zipper bag outside on a clip, and I can imagine tossing it around with abandon and using it as a carry on so ... should I be complaining?  Probably not!  I just wish the leather was smooshier.



Sorry to hear that it's not all you were hoping for. It looks like a very elegant bag, though! 



_debi_ said:


> I have an LG and I second everything Lae says
> 
> I got mine in August 2010, it is 'DNA Dust' or really just a greyish brown.  It has softened up a fair bit, but it is one of the thicker heavier leathers.  Personally I love it and prefer it over my LC, though that is lovely too, but the LG is just so 'real' looking and I love the texture it's got and how it's so natural feeling if that makes sense.  Like there's no coating at all on it, just natural leather.  It has worn really well, though I do spray it with waterproofing spray.  It was looking a bit dry a few months ago so I used leather conditioner on it and gave it a top up spray and wow does it look great, like new or even better.  I know it will last forever.
> 
> It's funny I also got it before I knew anything about the different leathers, and now that I know more and have seen a lot of the different options, the LG is my favourite.
> 
> Though as Lae says, none of these things matter if you're not going to wear it.  Personally I think it looks great though.
> 
> I don't have any recent pictures of my LG but I could try to take some for you.



Mine is also from FW 2010. Good season hehe.



cmdfsu said:


> So besides the LV I think some of you mentioned LC and LB...those are the softer ones?
> 
> Geez I can justify about anything lol



To my knowledge, LB drapes the most, however it is not soft to the touch in the buttery leather kind of way. It can have a rough surface. LC is more smooth and more stiff. It drapes less, but still more than LG. In some areas the LC I had felt like a piece of paper that had been rolled up in a ball and then flattened out. 
As for the LV, I've never had one, but I was always under the impression that V stands for vitello, so calf. According to the list, however, it's lamb? 



dcblam said:


> LB is blistered lamb and I suspect that your vest is this type of leather, hence - my suggestion that you take a close-up shot of your jacket so we can ascertain.  LB leather can actually take on the look of fabric - it doesn't SCREAM leather - which can be a turn off for some.
> 
> LC is washed lamb and my Resin jacket from last season is this jacket.  Mid-weight leather.
> 
> I've only seen one LV leather and kick myself for not purchasing.  Great weight, draped like an LB and it looked/smelled like leather.  Swoon.
> 
> Whatever you do, stay away from LP.  Hammered lamb is stiff and thicker.
> 
> Hope others chime in as well.......



I agree on the suspicion of the vest being an LB. Is LP really that bad? Isn't Kirali the one who loves the hammered leather?


----------



## aa12

Does anyone have experience with either of these jackets? What does everyone prefer? Also, how does the size run I've never tried one on in person.http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## dcblam

*I agree on the suspicion of the vest being an LB. Is LP really that bad? Isn't Kirali the one who loves the hammered leather?
*

Yes, Kirali (and where is she?  missing her for sure.....) loves LP because of its stiffness and grain/texture of the leather.  She mentioned her preference for how the collar holds its shape with this leather.  I did get an LP in Ash, and though I loved the look and color of the leather, I wanted something softer.  

Good call on asking *cmdfsu* to check the interior pocket for the tag......


----------



## Lae

aa12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with either of these jackets? What does everyone prefer? Also, how does the size run I've never tried one on in person.http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



Welcome to the thread!
The sizing tends to be a bit small but you can check the exact measurements of the biker jacket on Net-a-porter if you like. 

From these two I personally prefer the classic biker in parchement, simply because I'm not a fan of the hooded biker or the koolaid color. 
You could also take the leather type into account. They are both said to be calf, but the price difference and the close-ups suggest that the parchment jacket might actually be distressed lamb leather (I'm thinking LC?). 

If you can, I would highly recommend trying one on in a local store. Or if you order one, you could get two sizes to see which one you prefer. The difference tends to be subtle, but it can never hurt to try.


----------



## dcblam

aa12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with either of these jackets? What does everyone prefer? Also, how does the size run I've never tried one on in person.http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rick-ow...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



It's all a matter of personal preference.  I happen to like the classic style w/o the hood.  The hood makes the jacket more casual.  

Sizing can be tricky.  The arms can be quite tight and it's a really fitted style.  The fabric panel underneath the arms will stretch with wear. 

I'm pretty flat-chested, so I really don't know what the ladies with "bigger girls" do for fit. 
I normally wear a US size 4 and the size I have for the classic biker is IT42.

 Might I suggest you order the jacket in a couple of sizes to try it out?

Hope this helps.....


----------



## qtcoco

dcblam said:


> Here it is......again!
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Owens Leather Codes
> 
> LB: blistered lamb
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> ......
> Maybe some will find it usefu


[/QUOTE]

thank you so much for the codes, I'm new to this thread and I had no clue what everyone was referring to 

I just got my very first RO leather piece, it's a blazer got from outnet, F/W 11 collection. While outnet did have the details listed but can I ask a silly question, where do I find the material details/care label on the actual jacket? I don't see a care label inside the jacket??? am I blind or is it hidden somewhere? The swing tags don't have the details.


----------



## cmdfsu

Ladies I just want to tell you how much I appreciate everybodys help in trying to find my perfect jacket. All these dang different leathers are so confusing!

When I got my LG it took me forever to find those tags... after 30 minutes I finally found those pockets but my vest does not have a tag in those inside pockets. I don't know why anyone would cut the tag out, it's not like it gets in the way... but I will post some pics of my vest and see if you guys can tell what leather it is. It feels like a cross between cloth and suede.

I can totally understand why people like the leather feel more and not the cloth type. I just have enough leather jackets especially since I'm most likely gonna keep the LG  and want a cardigan feel for summer months. I always bring a cardigan everywhere I go like movies and dinner so I would love a kick *** RO for year round use

I broke my computer a while ago and since I spend all my discretionary income on leather jackets even though I live in the hottest state I'm doing this all on my phone lol so I can't cut and paste links but I can tell you the pages where I found what I want.

So I would love a jacket like:
Page 1, post #1 (black)
Page 3, post 46 (metallic dust)
Page 13, post 181 (black)
Page 20, post 292 (black)

So these are the leathers I'm looking for, does anyone know what they are or what code I should narrow it down to? There is also a green metallic one on eBay,  I think its called scarab but I like the look of that as well its just too small

















I'm sorry if I'm being a PITA but I really thank you guys and so appreciate your help!!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> I agree on the suspicion of the vest being an LB. Is LP really that bad? Isn't Kirali the one who loves the hammered leather?
> 
> 
> Yes, Kirali (and where is she?  missing her for sure.....) loves LP because of its stiffness and grain/texture of the leather.  She mentioned her preference for how the collar holds its shape with this leather.  I did get an LP in Ash, and though I loved the look and color of the leather, I wanted something softer.
> 
> Good call on asking cmdfsu to check the interior pocket for the tag......





I'm confused now, I have the vest in LP leather but the touch is like blistered leather ....


----------



## jenskar

cmdfsu said:


> Ladies I just want to tell you how much I appreciate everybodys help in trying to find my perfect jacket. All these dang different leathers are so confusing!
> 
> When I got my LG it took me forever to find those tags... after 30 minutes I finally found those pockets but my vest does not have a tag in those inside pockets. I don't know why anyone would cut the tag out, it's not like it gets in the way... but I will post some pics of my vest and see if you guys can tell what leather it is. It feels like a cross between cloth and suede.
> 
> I can totally understand why people like the leather feel more and not the cloth type. I just have enough leather jackets especially since I'm most likely gonna keep the LG  and want a cardigan feel for summer months. I always bring a cardigan everywhere I go like movies and dinner so I would love a kick *** RO for year round use
> 
> I broke my computer a while ago and since I spend all my discretionary income on leather jackets even though I live in the hottest state I'm doing this all on my phone lol so I can't cut and paste links but I can tell you the pages where I found what I want.
> 
> So I would love a jacket like:
> Page 1, post #1 (black)
> Page 3, post 46 (metallic dust)
> Page 13, post 181 (black)
> Page 20, post 292 (black)
> 
> So these are the leathers I'm looking for, does anyone know what they are or what code I should narrow it down to? There is also a green metallic one on eBay,  I think its called scarab but I like the look of that as well its just too small
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054794
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm being a PITA but I really thank you guys and so appreciate your help!!


The pocket you are looking for is in the lining, it has a button, and the tag is inside.

I have two very soft, drapey jackets, both in LC (washed lamb).  One is black, the other resin (orange/pumpkin).  They both looked "aged" but the resin shows more tonality.  I'd say they are medium weight, not papery thin, not too thick.  Really rather perfect.  

I had a vest in a stiffer leather and ended up selling it as I couldn't get it to drape to my satisfaction.  

I think the piece you have looks lovely -- very buttery.  

Now to the bag!  I've uploaded a group of photos to Flickr -- and it is definitely growing on me.  And I think it will definitely soften up -- everyone is right on about it needing to be stiffer to hold the shape.  If anything -- I think it was going to be hard for me to find a bag that would replace the Beguelin -- it became like a uniform and you know how that goes.  I bet the dust colored one is gorgeous with the variation in tone.  Let me all know what you think!  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/sets/72157632712434683/


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> Now to the bag!  I've uploaded a group of photos to Flickr -- and it is definitely growing on me.  And I think it will definitely soften up -- everyone is right on about it needing to be stiffer to hold the shape.  If anything -- I think it was going to be hard for me to find a bag that would replace the Beguelin -- it became like a uniform and you know how that goes.  I bet the dust colored one is gorgeous with the variation in tone.  Let me all know what you think!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/sets/72157632712434683/



I like it!  I see what you mean about the leather being stiff but I do think it will soften up.  Would love to see mod shots to get a sense of the size


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Ladies I just want to tell you how much I appreciate everybodys help in trying to find my perfect jacket. All these dang different leathers are so confusing!
> 
> When I got my LG it took me forever to find those tags... after 30 minutes I finally found those pockets but my vest does not have a tag in those inside pockets. I don't know why anyone would cut the tag out, it's not like it gets in the way... but I will post some pics of my vest and see if you guys can tell what leather it is. It feels like a cross between cloth and suede.
> 
> I can totally understand why people like the leather feel more and not the cloth type. I just have enough leather jackets especially since I'm most likely gonna keep the LG  and want a cardigan feel for summer months. I always bring a cardigan everywhere I go like movies and dinner so I would love a kick *** RO for year round use
> 
> I broke my computer a while ago and since I spend all my discretionary income on leather jackets even though I live in the hottest state I'm doing this all on my phone lol so I can't cut and paste links but I can tell you the pages where I found what I want.
> 
> So I would love a jacket like:
> Page 1, post #1 (black)
> Page 3, post 46 (metallic dust)
> Page 13, post 181 (black)
> Page 20, post 292 (black)
> 
> So these are the leathers I'm looking for, does anyone know what they are or what code I should narrow it down to? There is also a green metallic one on eBay,  I think its called scarab but I like the look of that as well its just too small
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054794
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm being a PITA but I really thank you guys and so appreciate your help!!



Honey, you are NOT being a PITA.

From your photos, IMO, the vest is blistered lamb....code LB.

The black jackets you have referred to are all blistered leathers, same code.
BUT, from peoples remarks in the past, the blistering can be different for each season.  So, the general feel, look, etc. will be like the vest you have.

The scarab color is lovely, a metallic for sure.  There was a vest for sale on YOOX a bit ago....don't remember the size.......

So, now you know that LB is the look/drape that you want........


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I'm confused now, I have the vest in LP leather but the touch is like blistered leather ....



Hmmmm indeed??????


----------



## dcblam

*Now to the bag! I've uploaded a group of photos to Flickr -- and it is definitely growing on me. And I think it will definitely soften up -- everyone is right on about it needing to be stiffer to hold the shape. If anything -- I think it was going to be hard for me to find a bag that would replace the Beguelin -- it became like a uniform and you know how that goes. I bet the dust colored one is gorgeous with the variation in tone. Let me all know what you think! 
*
I think it's a beauty!  The shape is unique, but more so, is the way they have attached and designed the straps to the bag. I love that there's no/minimal hardware shown.   Very sculptural and in this way, quite RO in look, yes?  The double zip on the top makes it so easy to get in/out of.....it's a keeper for sure.  AND, you mentioned it's easy on the shoulder?


----------



## Lae

cmdfsu said:


> So I would love a jacket like:
> Page 1, post #1 (black)
> Page 3, post 46 (metallic dust)
> Page 13, post 181 (black)
> Page 20, post 292 (black)
> 
> So these are the leathers I'm looking for, does anyone know what they are or what code I should narrow it down to? There is also a green metallic one on eBay,  I think its called scarab but I like the look of that as well its just too small



You're very welcome for the help! post 45, 181 and 292 all look like LB, whereas post 1 is.... LG!! This is the same jacket as mine, same season, same store .



jenskar said:


> Now to the bag!  I've uploaded a group of photos to Flickr -- and it is definitely growing on me.  And I think it will definitely soften up -- everyone is right on about it needing to be stiffer to hold the shape.  If anything -- I think it was going to be hard for me to find a bag that would replace the Beguelin -- it became like a uniform and you know how that goes.  I bet the dust colored one is gorgeous with the variation in tone.  Let me all know what you think!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferley/sets/72157632712434683/



I like it! Very classy 



dcblam said:


> Honey, you are NOT being a PITA.
> 
> From your photos, IMO, the vest is blistered lamb....code LB.
> So, now you know that LB is the look/drape that you want........



Agreed!


----------



## cmdfsu

Lae said:


> You're very welcome for the help! post 45, 181 and 292 all look like LB, whereas post 1 is.... LG!! This is the same jacket as mine, same season, same store .
> 
> I like it! Very classy
> 
> Agreed!



Haha is it an LG? It looks softer and drapier than mine...

Well at least I know now what to look for thanks to all you ladies. I just got to find one at a good price. Since I already have one I'm not as impatient to get one right away, this way I can wait for the perfect one!


----------



## dcblam

Me bad.....

http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_drkshdw_sweatshirt_coat/thing?id=69723722

Will report upon arrival......


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> Me bad.....
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_drkshdw_sweatshirt_coat/thing?id=69723722
> 
> Will report upon arrival......



Oooh!! This totally looks like you 
Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## dcblam

dcblam said:


> Me bad.....
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_drkshdw_sweatshirt_coat/thing?id=69723722
> 
> Will report upon arrival......




So, it arrived.  It took about 3 minutes to make a decision that it's going back to Saks.  I love the style, but it's cut too big for me and it makes me look like a monk.  What I don't get is the thin, cotton belt - similar to shoe string - that will deteriorate quickly.  For the full retail price point, it should be much more substantial.  AND, when I cinched the tie, it was hard to raise my arms up above my head.  Weird cut.  Oh well.  

Be well all - enjoy the long Holiday weekend if you are Stateside


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Just received this RO asymmetric dress today


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Just received this RO asymmetric dress today



oooh, would LOVE to see this one you.....PLEASE?????


----------



## chloe speaks

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Just received this RO asymmetric dress today



very cute (and quirky with the pictured hat!) 
modeling pictures would be great!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> oooh, would LOVE to see this one you.....PLEASE?????





chloe speaks said:


> very cute (and quirky with the pictured hat!)
> modeling pictures would be great!



Will try to get it done tomorrow....I also bought a RO Lilies cardigan and a shirt taking advantage of the 60% off sale


----------



## bulletproofsoul

cmdfsu said:


> Ladies I just want to tell you how much I appreciate everybodys help in trying to find my perfect jacket. All these dang different leathers are so confusing!
> 
> When I got my LG it took me forever to find those tags... after 30 minutes I finally found those pockets but my vest does not have a tag in those inside pockets. I don't know why anyone would cut the tag out, it's not like it gets in the way... but I will post some pics of my vest and see if you guys can tell what leather it is. It feels like a cross between cloth and suede.
> 
> I can totally understand why people like the leather feel more and not the cloth type. I just have enough leather jackets especially since I'm most likely gonna keep the LG  and want a cardigan feel for summer months. I always bring a cardigan everywhere I go like movies and dinner so I would love a kick *** RO for year round use
> 
> I broke my computer a while ago and since I spend all my discretionary income on leather jackets even though I live in the hottest state I'm doing this all on my phone lol so I can't cut and paste links but I can tell you the pages where I found what I want.
> 
> So I would love a jacket like:
> Page 1, post #1 (black)
> Page 3, post 46 (metallic dust)
> Page 13, post 181 (black)
> Page 20, post 292 (black)
> 
> So these are the leathers I'm looking for, does anyone know what they are or what code I should narrow it down to? There is also a green metallic one on eBay,  I think its called scarab but I like the look of that as well its just too small
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm being a PITA but I really thank you guys and so appreciate your help!!



Since the metallic dust on page 3 is mine, I can let you know that the code is LPE. It's not on the list, right? I am guessing it's pearlized lamb. It is unbelievably soft and drapey.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I also have a black shearling (LSHH), black blistered (LB), black washed(?)(This is an older jacket. The same one the Olsens had with the snaps on the shoulder/collar, with the flannel lining) (LP), grained lamb (LG) and 2 others on the way (metallic scarab and metallic gold) that I will post the codes for when they arrive. (Then I am banned from RO jackets!)


----------



## clarkda

the outnet are having a wardrobe refresh sale where you can get an extra 50% off at checkout and it includes a few rick pieces


----------



## cmdfsu

bulletproofsoul said:


> Since the metallic dust on page 3 is mine, I can let you know that the code is LPE. It's not on the list, right? I am guessing it's pearlized lamb. It is unbelievably soft and drapey.



Thanks for letting me know! Its beautiful and looks amazing on you.


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> oooh, would LOVE to see this one you.....PLEASE?????



+1 that dress is fabulous


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> So, it arrived.  It took about 3 minutes to make a decision that it's going back to Saks.  I love the style, but it's cut too big for me and it makes me look like a monk.  What I don't get is the thin, cotton belt - similar to shoe string - that will deteriorate quickly.  For the full retail price point, it should be much more substantial.  AND, when I cinched the tie, it was hard to raise my arms up above my head.  Weird cut.  Oh well.
> 
> Be well all - enjoy the long Holiday weekend if you are Stateside



Sorry it didn't work out.

I've been seeing some LBs pop up. You bought from bladerunner right?
If I ended up getting it and liking it, I think I will end up selling my LP. I like it, just don't love it and go to my bals when I need a heavier jacket. So you were all right. Way to expensive to just be sitting in my closet


----------



## dcblam

^^Yes, I did purchase from bladerunner - and returned as well.  They were most helpful via email, so feel free to ask questions.  The only caution, if you return an item, is that duty will be deducted from the return.  It takes a bit to process the mail in Italy, so getting a credit from the seller takes some time.  

So, what are you eyeing?????


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> ^^Yes, I did purchase from bladerunner - and returned as well.  They were most helpful via email, so feel free to ask questions.  The only caution, if you return an item, is that duty will be deducted from the return.  It takes a bit to process the mail in Italy, so getting a credit from the seller takes some time.
> 
> So, what are you eyeing?????



There's a gray LB on there right now in my size. It has a very low starting price and a lot of bids already so who know if I can get it. But if by some chance I did, I would really need to sell the other one cause I don't need two in the same gray color family.


----------



## dcblam

No need for twin Elephants?  They DO take up too much space in ones closet


----------



## jlao

Saw this on outnet this morning and was wondering if anyone tried it one in person?  How's the fit?  Does the front stay open?


----------



## scoreee

jlao said:


> Saw this on outnet this morning and was wondering if anyone tried it one in person?  How's the fit?  Does the front stay open?



I've never tried the leather mix, but I have tried the canvas. There's literally no drape in that one as it feels more of a down puffer jacket. Considering this one does have leather, I'm sure it would wear differently. All in all I wasn't too fond of the canvas one as I think I'd prefer the leather mix (my assumption of how it'd wear). I just think the leather jacket is beautiful and gives it a more sleek, polished finish. I would just hope for the collar to stand upwards. Considering there's leather and felt as the collar - it may not half the ability to volumize as the canvas did.


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> No need for twin Elephants?  They DO take up too much space in ones closet



Haha definitely only room for one!

What do you think about the pearl color? Its pretty and would go with a lot just nervous about the "dirty" factor


----------



## dcblam

jlao said:


> Saw this on outnet this morning and was wondering if anyone tried it one in person?  How's the fit?  Does the front stay open?



Look at posts 878 and 950 for pics of this jacket.  Cec has this jacket, you can always PM her for comments.  It's definitely a statement piece.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Haha definitely only room for one!
> 
> What do you think about the pearl color? Its pretty and would go with a lot just nervous about the "dirty" factor



Simple: 
IF you are nervous about the dirty thing - pass.  You won't wear it.  The point of getting a thinner RO is to wear it more often in FL.  I like the idea of a lighter color for your locale - but do you naturally gravitate to lighter colored outerwear?

What color do you WANT?

FWIW - one of the reasons I love my brown Resin jacket is that I don't care if it gets banged up.  Actually, it will look better with wear.  

Hope this helps.......and maybe someone with the Pearl will chime in....


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> Simple:
> IF you are nervous about the dirty thing - pass.  You won't wear it.  The point of getting a thinner RO is to wear it more often in FL.  I like the idea of a lighter color for your locale - but do you naturally gravitate to lighter colored outerwear?
> 
> What color do you WANT?
> 
> FWIW - one of the reasons I love my brown Resin jacket is that I don't care if it gets banged up.  Actually, it will look better with wear.
> 
> Hope this helps.......and maybe someone with the Pearl will chime in....



Thanks as always for your opinion and help 

I like the color cause its nothing like I have and like u said its a nice light color for Florida. I just hate having to baby things and worry if I mess it up. Hopefully someone has one here and can tell me how it wears.

I don't really have a preference... just want it to be a color that goes with a lot.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Totokaelo has the gold classic biker in size 38 for a GREAT price: http://totokaelo.com/store/products/rick-owens/fw12/metallic-biker-jacket/gold-metallic

Someone grab it!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Leather code on the metallic gold leather jacket from Mountain F/W '12 is LBM. 



bulletproofsoul said:


> I also have a black shearling (LSHH), black blistered (LB), black washed(?)(This is an older jacket. The same one the Olsens had with the snaps on the shoulder/collar, with the flannel lining) (LP), grained lamb (LG) and 2 others on the way (metallic scarab and metallic gold) that I will post the codes for when they arrive. (Then I am banned from RO jackets!)


----------



## dcblam

bulletproofsoul said:


> Leather code on the metallic gold leather jacket from Mountain F/W '12 is LBM.



I do believe we need some modeling shots of your fabulous RO jackets?  Or am I clueless and you've previously posted?

Thanks for the info/code on the metallic leather.  Is it soft and drapey?


----------



## bulletproofsoul

dcblam said:


> I do believe we need some modeling shots of your fabulous RO jackets?  Or am I clueless and you've previously posted?
> 
> Thanks for the info/code on the metallic leather.  Is it soft and drapey?



I have posted shots of the metallic (pearlized) silver (on page 3, I think) and somewhere on the forum I posted a shot of the shearling (maybe in a leather leggings thread?), but I don't have the best lighting in my house for modeling shots. I do, however, think it's time to post shots of the jackets, since I am banned from RO jackets. (At least until I can find and afford a gator classic biker which is my UHG. A girl can dream, right?)

The metallic gold is not soft/drapey due to the metallic coating, which makes it stiffer and more rigid, but I love it. The color is a gorgeous pale gold and not yellow or garish. I think it will look even cooler with tons of wear, which I imagine will make the gold coating crack and flake and give the jacket that cool "destroyed" look. (Maybe not everyone's bag, but I think Rick would approve.)


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Leather code on the Scarabeo jacket is LS. (Silky lamb)


----------



## cmdfsu

bulletproofsoul said:


> Leather code on the Scarabeo jacket is LS. (Silky lamb)



I was looking into that one for awhile too. How do you like it? It looks soft but also looks more like a leather feel than say the blistered lamb? Just what I "think" I've noticed with my untrained eye


----------



## cmdfsu

bulletproofsoul said:


> Leather code on the metallic gold leather jacket from Mountain F/W '12 is LBM.



I can't believe how many RO jackets you have!! Amazing


----------



## cmdfsu

My new LB RO will be delivered tomorrow, too bad I will be leaving for Chicago that day so I will have to wait a week which is gonna be torture!! I can't believe how fast the shipping was from Italy... 3 days!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

cmdfsu said:


> I was looking into that one for awhile too. How do you like it? It looks soft but also looks more like a leather feel than say the blistered lamb? Just what I "think" I've noticed with my untrained eye



I really like it! The color is really special and I didn't have any LS jackets, so now I do. (Also, I have too many black leather jackets.) 

It's a soft leather for sure, but not at all as drapey and thin as the blistered lamb. And yes, definitely feels "more like leather".


----------



## bulletproofsoul

cmdfsu said:


> I can't believe how many RO jackets you have!! Amazing



I know, I can't either. It's kind of embarrassing. I have 15 leather jackets total including other brands (plus one that's half leather/half jersey), and THAT is definitely bordering on insane (if not actually insane).

Congrats on your new LB jacket! I LOVE RO blistered leather. I hope you love yours too.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> My new LB RO will be delivered tomorrow, too bad I will be leaving for Chicago that day so I will have to wait a week which is gonna be torture!! I can't believe how fast the shipping was from Italy... 3 days!



OOh OOh, can't wait to hear about it upon your return.  It IS ah-mazing how fast shipment can be.....have fun in the windy city and BRRRRRR -- you'll experience winter for sure!


----------



## dcblam

bulletproofsoul said:


> I know, I can't either. It's kind of embarrassing. I have 15 leather jackets total including other brands (plus one that's half leather/half jersey), and THAT is definitely bordering on insane (if not actually insane).
> 
> Congrats on your new LB jacket! I LOVE RO blistered leather. I hope you love yours too.



You've got a great RO stash....and the Scarab is such a unique and fun color.
I've never seen it IRL, plenty of pics - but would love to see it "live"


----------



## clarkda

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/F2013RTW-ROWENS

new rick owens show for you all


----------



## dcblam

^^Thanks for the link.....
Hmmmm - I'm pretty "meh" about this collection.
Anyone else want to chime in????


----------



## Lae

I like it better than SS13, but it's not wowing me. There are definitely some elements I love, but then something else somehow ruins the piece. For instance, I'm intrigued by the stitches but hate the huge sleeves that come with them.


----------



## scoreee

This collections seems a little lazy... I hated his menswear this season but after watching this I prefer the menswear. I like the shouldered floor length panchos, but that's about it. As for the knotted jackets, I prefer Eilish Macintosh:


----------



## clarkda

i really like the weaving, it seems really fresh for RO and i have to say i love the kimono-esque sleeves, i think hes trying to move away from the typical skinny jackets with asymetrical collars. also the stilleto heeled boots were different.

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/F2013RTW-NATARALIS
was good this season also for women.


----------



## scoreee

clarkda said:


> i really like the weaving, it seems really fresh for RO and i have to say i love the kimono-esque sleeves, i think hes trying to move away from the typical skinny jackets with asymetrical collars. also the stilleto heeled boots were different.
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/F2013RTW-NATARALIS
> was good this season also for women.



I love those pony wedges!


----------



## jlao

dcblam said:


> Look at posts 878 and 950 for pics of this jacket.  Cec has this jacket, you can always PM her for comments.  It's definitely a statement piece.


except she has the all shearling version (which I would have grabbed without hesitation) and the one on sale at outnet is wool/leather...I feared it would have been stiffer than all leather or all shearling...

anyways, it was sold out within 30mins after I posted the question...


----------



## _debi_

I was doing a bit of Rick browsing and stumbled across this thread about WASHING your RO leather jackets in the washing machine?! I'm shocked! Apparently it's possible? I would have never thought that. Do any of you guys have experience with this? I think I would be too scared. 

http://stylezeitgeist.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-11700.html


----------



## Lae

_debi_ said:


> I was doing a bit of Rick browsing and stumbled across this thread about WASHING your RO leather jackets in the washing machine?! I'm shocked! Apparently it's possible? I would have never thought that. Do any of you guys have experience with this? I think I would be too scared.
> 
> http://stylezeitgeist.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-11700.html



Seems it's only worth giving a try if your jacket is oversized to the point that you don't wear it because of its size. Even then, I really don't know if I'd have the guts to try this... maybe if I had five similar jackets, but even then I'd try hand wash first and probably test it on a small part. With just one leather in my collection at this point I even hesitate at taking my precious to a cleaner because I'm worried they might mess it up.


----------



## dcblam

^^Oh my goodness - I would be totally AFRAID to do anything like this.  Very brave people - and one has to be prepared to just chuck their RO into a salvage bin if it doesn't work out.......


----------



## scoreee

jlao said:


> except she has the all shearling version (which I would have grabbed without hesitation) and the one on sale at outnet is wool/leather...I feared it would have been stiffer than all leather or all shearling...
> 
> anyways, it was sold out within 30mins after I posted the question...



Well there's no reason to worry because now they have the exact same coat at farfetch for the original retail. Lol 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens-tie-jacket-item-10359771.aspx

The reason why I loved this jacket so much was because of the outnets pricing strategy.


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/F2013RTW-ROWENS
> 
> new rick owens show for you all


I like look 32 -- the silhouette is intriguing.

DC knows this already but ... I'm just going to be a stalker now for awhile.  Went to Santa Fe, drove to Abiquiu, had a serious Georgia O'Keeffe "White Place" "Black Place" moment  and bought http://www.kokoproperty.com/vrentals/view/cerrogordoroadcasita

It's not all cowboys and chiles out there -- good food scene, some intriguing art if you know where to find it, and a clothing store that will get me into serious trouble in the future

So I shall live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## am2022

Old and trusty blister jacket !!


----------



## clarkda

amacasa said:


> Old and trusty blister jacket !!



very chic! i wore a blistered vest today, i just love that treatment


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amacasa said:


> Old and trusty blister jacket !!



Looking great!!!


----------



## am2022

Thanks Clarda!!! You have to show me
The vest !!! I've been looking for a vest for years and can't wait any longer so got a quilted bal vest instead ! 



clarkda said:


> very chic! i wore a blistered vest today, i just love that treatment


----------



## am2022

Thanks sweet cec !!! 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Looking great!!!


----------



## clarkda

amacasa said:


> Thanks Clarda!!! You have to show me
> The vest !!! I've been looking for a vest for years and can't wait any longer so got a quilted bal vest instead !



this is the blistered vest i was wearing, its a womens in the largest size, its just a cool piece for layering!


----------



## dcblam

Okay gang.....
I need your opinion/counsel on the classic wedge boots.  I've always been intrigued by this style and have always wondering IF they would look good on me.  Let's just say my legs are NOT slim/thin.  AND, I was also wondering - how comfortable is this shoe?

Thus - I purchased these on Forward.  Hoping that it would not be blingy.

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WZ25&d=Womens

Thank goodness it isn't blingy, more of a silver grey and the crackle gives the color depth.  So, I'm totally digging the color.  I DO have platform wedges with the same overall look by LD TUTTLE, so I don't need this classic style in black.

They fit fine, a bit tricky to walk around at first.....just want to know how YOU feel about your wedge/boots if you have 'em?  Are they you're "go to" or do you find them a bit tricky to walk around?  Do they break in after a bit?  

For some reason, i feel like I would like to have 'em to "complete" and compliment my RO stuff.

Would love to have your opinions, please.....


----------



## clarkda

speaking of blistered lamb, this is my style crush, i want everything he is wearing! especially the jacket!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> speaking of blistered lamb, this is my style crush, i want everything he is wearing! especially the jacket!



OOH, nice style crush!  Now that's really blistered lamb.......


----------



## chloe speaks

_debi_ said:


> I was doing a bit of Rick browsing and stumbled across this thread about WASHING your RO leather jackets in the washing machine?! I'm shocked! Apparently it's possible? I would have never thought that. Do any of you guys have experience with this? I think I would be too scared.
> 
> http://stylezeitgeist.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-11700.html





Lae said:


> Seems it's only worth giving a try if your jacket is oversized to the point that you don't wear it because of its size. Even then, I really don't know if I'd have the guts to try this... maybe if I had five similar jackets, but even then I'd try hand wash first and probably test it on a small part. With just one leather in my collection at this point I even hesitate at taking my precious to a cleaner because I'm worried they might mess it up.



I don't KNOW if I would try it on a jacket; it would probably depend on how inexpensive I got it for, and also what finish it had already. I probably would if I, like the forum member, tried professional cleaning already... I mean, a jacket has alot of parts made with different materials to it that might shrink at different rates, you know?

I definitely wouldn't MACHINE wash, but I would definitely give a try _hand washing it_. I recently got impatient and washed a pair of Helmut Lang leather leggings because I couldn't wait. Those are lambskin leather with a soft shiny finish. Here is how I did it (#532):

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/leather-leggings-yay-or-nay-760434-36.html

I have to admit that this wasn't a first leather washing job! I worked my courage up to it, working through a number of DIY projects such as Louboutins, Balenciaga bags, and recently a vintage Coach bag (although that has got tough *** leather), which I washed according to some brave soul's direction in the Coach refurbishing section here at tPF. 

Actually my HL stretch legging washing was a more delicate variation of that Coach washing technique. The secret to not harming the leather is to treat the water drying off of it very very carefully, i.e., not letting it dry to fast and making sure to moisturize the surface as it's drying and when it's dry so it won't crack. Though I suppose if you wanted to shrink it the method might vary a little - still you wouldn't want it to crack...


----------



## jouissant

Re: the classic wedge boots, I have a pair and find them really easy to wear and very comfortable. I'm not a high heel person at all; my Rick wedges are the highest shoes I own but I find them really easy to walk in. I don't walk a ton on an everyday basis (my city is all driving all the time, blah) so I can't say how they'd feel after, say, a day walking around NYC but I do find them comfy and lighter than they look. I don't wear them enough but I think that's because I like them best with dresses and it's been too cold for dresses lately. 

As for washing leather jackets, just reading that gives me the heebie-jeebies. I am getting to the point of needing to take mine to the cleaners and I am terrified!


----------



## scoreee

My Rick Owens wedges have held up really well. I don't wear them on an everyday basis but I swear these boots will never deconstruct themselves. They have kept their shape throughout it all, a few scuffs to show what they've been through but overall a great wedge. Mine are high, but what I love about them most is that the wedge blends in perfectly with the actually shoe. The division isn't obnoxious like other wedges where the wedge and 'shoe' looked glued like this: https://www.google.com/search?q=wed...Y6UYvCJ4moyAHOu4Fo#biv=i|37;d|lxciNL5osei7oM:

I even see high end brands do this and it looks so ridiculous in my opinion whereas Rick doesn't : https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...1.5.img.GyXyQ0GNlXs#biv=i|5;d|wyXaA59I7dJqvM:

Overall they are comfortable. A definite go to if I am trying to look understated, chic, and comfortable. I am sure you will enjoy yours.


----------



## schadenfreude

All the different leather types/codes is a little overwhelming. Which is going to be the thinnest and lightest?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dcblam

*jouissant and scoreee*
thanks SO much for chiming in and sharing your opinions.  I'll need to play around with them, try on different outfits to get a better understanding of how they will work in my wardrobe.  I can see that they will be almost indestructible, considering that they are kangaroo leather (if our coding reference is indeed correct).  

*scoreee*
You know, I never really "thought" about the design of these wedges and their attributes. You have a keen eye for design. The links you provided were VERY helpful.

Thanks again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dcblam

schadenfreude said:


> All the different leather types/codes is a little overwhelming. Which is going to be the thinnest and lightest?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



IMO, I believe what you'll want is LB.  Blistered lamb.
BUT, be sure to know that some are fans, others not since it can be the least leather-like in feel, smell, and look.  Every jacket is different. 
Good luck and hope this helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schadenfreude

dcblam said:


> IMO, I believe what you'll want is LB.  Blistered lamb.
> BUT, be sure to know that some are fans, others not since it can be the least leather-like in feel, smell, and look.  Every jacket is different.
> Good luck and hope this helps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It does. I live in a warm (okay, boiling hot) climate and am hoping that the LB is thin and light enough to almost act like a cardigan, not a jacket. Do you think it would fit the bill? (I appreciate the words of advice about it not feeling/smelling like traditional leather; I already have one standard leather RO jacket which I love but it gets so little wear.)


----------



## clarkda

schadenfreude said:


> It does. I live in a warm (okay, boiling hot) climate and am hoping that the LB is thin and light enough to almost act like a cardigan, not a jacket. Do you think it would fit the bill? (I appreciate the words of advice about it not feeling/smelling like traditional leather; I already have one standard leather RO jacket which I love but it gets so little wear.)


i agree that blistered lamb would be the lightest, try going for a SS collection jacket as they are usually thinner/lighter.


----------



## echo_23

Here is my experience with the leather codes below in case they offer any insight or assistance to other RO lovers. This is only my experience, others may have different ones.

*
LB: blistered lamb Rougher textured blistered leather. Very very drapey with varying degrees of softness and texture often with some glimmer to the leather when it hits the light due to the texture.Summer weight of this leather is usually very light and drapey. Winter weight can be thicker and more substantial.*
 LBO: box/-ed calf
*LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)* *The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB*
 LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
*LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.*
LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
 LK: kangaroo
 LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
*LM: metallic calf* *I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well *
 LO: oiled calf
 LP: hammered lamb
*LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.*
 LSH: shearling lamb

LR: 'regular' lamb?
 LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?

LZ: ?
*LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?* *Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.*
 LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
 COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?

LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?

Maybe some will find it useful

*Also, I have had zippers reading RY or Raccagni Italy on my jackets only. All read Olma and Mirta on the tags in some way. Occassionally different seasons have had slightly different looking font size on the tag in my opinion... *


----------



## jdg0127

I have a black LB that I would describe as light to medium weight, but the lightest I've ever seen were actually an LV from Anthem SS11 and an LP from Naska SS12; they were both very thin, sort of like paperweight leather. The SS11 LV was soft and smooth; the SS12 LP was soft but dry-ish (it was described as "washed blistered" leather in the description from where I purchased it). I also found these two jackets to have shorter sleeves compared to other two I own, by about a good two inches. (This was a serious downside for me as I'm 5'11".) They also seemed to run a bit smaller and shorter in general. (I could put 40 in the SS11 LV on, but it was way too tight in the shoulders to move much. The SS12 LP in 42 was still slightly tight in the shoulders, especially when zipped up. Both were shorter in length than my LB, which I love the fit of.) 

As a side note: I found the LP leather on the SS12 interesting since I have a slightly older LP jacket in Dark Shadow (this particular shade is like a dark brown), that is a thicker abd has much more substantial leather (much like the hammered lamb description I've come across reading this forum). I'm not sure on the season of that one, however, but the style code is RP 4713 if anyone is able to tell me! The LB I have is from SS12, I believe, since the code on the tag is RP 3708 like the SS12 LP, although as I mentioned above, the fit is quite different. 

Hopefully this will help you, or anyone else that has to buy online. I bought the Dark Shadow first, and must have just lucked out when it arrived and fit perfectly and the leather was just what I wanted. When I decided I wanted a black one, it took me three tries and several headaches trying to learn about and sort out the different leather codes and seasonal differences (fit, leather, color, etc.). At first I didn't know to ask about these things, so I could have saved a lot of time and money. There really should be some sort of comprehensive database! Especially since websites aren't always obvious about the season/type of leather. I've noticed Barney's and NAP to be particularly guilty of this. In the end though, I couldn't be happier with my black LB, so I suppose it was worth it. Here are some images, too; I had a hard time finding stuff like this in searches!

Okay...well I will post pictures separately. This is my first post and I'm kind of confused about the attachment feature!


----------



## jdg0127

Here are the photos promised in my previous post:

* #1 * Anthem SS11 Jacket. Leather code: LV. Style code: RP 8708. Color: Black.


----------



## jdg0127

*#2* Naska SS12 Jacket. Leather code: LP. Style code: RP 3708. Color: Black.


----------



## jdg0127

*#3* Naska SS12 Jacket (?). Leather code: LB. Style code: RP 3708. Color: Black.


----------



## jdg0127

#4 Season ? (if you have any idea, I would love to know!). Leather code: LP. Style code: RP 4713. Color: Dark Shadow.


----------



## clarkda

jdg0127 said:


> #4 Season ? (if you have any idea, I would love to know!). Leather code: LP. Style code: RP 4713. Color: Dark Shadow.


amazing collection of great jackets!


----------



## schadenfreude

clarkda said:


> amazing collection of great jackets!


Agreed! RO porn!


----------



## schadenfreude

My Barney's had a decent collection of RO stuff yesterday. There was a simply luscious jacket with the thinnest, most floaty leather, it seemed as soft and light as an old flannel shirt. Just beautiful. I assume this is the S/S weight leather. The jacket was lined in what I think was a silk crepe though. This was a turnoff for me because it would just be so delicate. What are most SS jackets lined with?


----------



## chloe speaks

schadenfreude said:


> My Barney's had a decent collection of RO stuff yesterday. There was a simply luscious jacket with the thinnest, most floaty leather, it seemed as soft and light as an old flannel shirt. Just beautiful. I assume this is the S/S weight leather. The jacket was lined in what I think was a silk crepe though. This was a turnoff for me because it would just be so delicate. What are most SS jackets lined with?



ooh silk crepe would be a no for me; as a lining it would catch and abrade eventually, but I do believe that RO is tougher than it looks. i have seen some older, and worn!, RO in vintage clothes stores and you might be surprised. of course, i haven't seen this one you are talking about.

i have a small collection of three jackets(2007, 2008, 2011) and they are all lined with plain flannel cotton in the body with some satin around the shoulders (w/ RO signature logo embroidered there) and satin pockets.


----------



## chloe speaks

jdg0127 said:


> Here are the photos promised in my previous post:
> 
> * #1 * Anthem SS11 Jacket. Leather code: LV. Style code: RP 8708. Color: Black.



thanks for the complete reference resource of your cool collection! 

i would one day like to own a black RO giacca! (all three of mine are shades of gray!)


----------



## echo_23

jdg0127 said:


> *#2* Naska SS12 Jacket. Leather code: LP. Style code: RP 3708. Color: Black.


 
LOVE this leather! I have the LB from this season but apparently want an LP now!


----------



## dcblam

jdg0127 said:


> Here are the photos promised in my previous post:
> 
> * #1 * Anthem SS11 Jacket. Leather code: LV. Style code: RP 8708. Color: Black.



AAHHH, the leather type that got away....I totally regret not purchasing a brown one from this Season with this leather.....


----------



## Lae

Did anyone get anything in the Outnet clearance sales? There was quite a lot of RO in both of them, but nothing I liked in my size, except one Lilies top.


----------



## Tiare

Lae said:


> Did anyone get anything in the Outnet clearance sales? There was quite a lot of RO in both of them, but nothing I liked in my size, except one Lilies top.



Some of the best RO/Lilies deals I've found have been on MyHabit. I got a jacket last year for around $300. A mushroom/mud shade wasn't my top choice for my first RO jacket, but, at that price... I will, and did, take it


----------



## Lae

Tiare said:


> Some of the best RO/Lilies deals I've found have been on MyHabit. I got a jacket last year for around $300. A mushroom/mud shade wasn't my top choice for my first RO jacket, but, at that price... I will, and did, take it



Unfortunately MyHabit is not too interesting when you're in Europe. The higher base prices, the high taxes and duties, rip-off conversion rates and shipping have never made it a good deal for me. Too bad!


----------



## Tiare

Lae said:


> Unfortunately MyHabit is not too interesting when you're in Europe. The higher base prices, the high taxes and duties, rip-off conversion rates and shipping have never made it a good deal for me. Too bad!



I feel your pain. I want to shake my fist at the monitor when I go to Matches lately. I had a whole cart full of Isabel Marant at amazing prices, and BAM "This item cannot be shipped to the United States."

Grrr


----------



## dcblam

Lae said:


> Did anyone get anything in the Outnet clearance sales? There was quite a lot of RO in both of them, but nothing I liked in my size, except one Lilies top.



Nothing for me......oh well.....


----------



## scoreee

Anyone know where I can get these exact RO clogs? The black on black ones are available but can't find anything in the brown wood. I've tried on the black ones and I think the height of the plaforms justifies everything. They are so comfortable and not so chic. Gives me the fixation of a monk high up in the mountains.


----------



## chloe speaks

scoreee said:


> Anyone know where I can get these exact RO clogs? The black on black ones are available but can't find anything in the brown wood. I've tried on the black ones and I think the height of the plaforms justifies everything. *They are so comfortable and not so chic. *Gives me the fixation of a monk high up in the mountains.



 haha; there are some things of Ricks that are so just this! I like those. I recently am in love with the closed toe heeled clog. I'm crazy enough to buy a pair in brown and dye them black


----------



## clarkda

Some Tuesday Rick-spiration for you all


----------



## Tiare

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dcblam

*clarkda -*
LOVE the photos, thanks for taking the time to post - keep 'em coming....


----------



## dcblam

Veil-front wool and angora cap - on The Outnet:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/321865

Such a kewl piece......


----------



## jenskar

Just stopped by to see if anyone had been out shopping the spring styles ... I am still in lock down mode but will happily live vicariously through all of you ...


----------



## _debi_

Lae said:


> Seems it's only worth giving a try if your jacket is oversized to the point that you don't wear it because of its size. Even then, I really don't know if I'd have the guts to try this... maybe if I had five similar jackets, but even then I'd try hand wash first and probably test it on a small part. With just one leather in my collection at this point I even hesitate at taking my precious to a cleaner because I'm worried they might mess it up.





dcblam said:


> ^^Oh my goodness - I would be totally AFRAID to do anything like this.  Very brave people - and one has to be prepared to just chuck their RO into a salvage bin if it doesn't work out.......



I know I'm the same, I would be scared to take it to a specialist cleaner nevermind wash it.  I remember reading somewhere that when they clean leather they strip some of the colour and then re-dye it, and it freaked me out.  Is that true?



chloe speaks said:


> I don't KNOW if I would try it on a jacket; it would probably depend on how inexpensive I got it for, and also what finish it had already. I probably would if I, like the forum member, tried professional cleaning already... I mean, a jacket has alot of parts made with different materials to it that might shrink at different rates, you know?
> 
> I definitely wouldn't MACHINE wash, but I would definitely give a try _hand washing it_. I recently got impatient and washed a pair of Helmut Lang leather leggings because I couldn't wait. Those are lambskin leather with a soft shiny finish. Here is how I did it (#532):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/leather-leggings-yay-or-nay-760434-36.html
> 
> I have to admit that this wasn't a first leather washing job! I worked my courage up to it, working through a number of DIY projects such as Louboutins, Balenciaga bags, and recently a vintage Coach bag (although that has got tough *** leather), which I washed according to some brave soul's direction in the Coach refurbishing section here at tPF.
> 
> Actually my HL stretch legging washing was a more delicate variation of that Coach washing technique. The secret to not harming the leather is to treat the water drying off of it very very carefully, i.e., not letting it dry to fast and making sure to moisturize the surface as it's drying and when it's dry so it won't crack. Though I suppose if you wanted to shrink it the method might vary a little - still you wouldn't want it to crack...



This is interesting.  Really when you think about it, it is just skin, and skin gets wet and is fine.  Also I'm sure countless people have been caught in a downpour with their leather jackets on, the jackets have been soaked, and they have been fine.

If I were ever to do this I'd probably fill the bathtub and swish it around a bit, that would probably be the safest and wouldn't damage it.  Though I would be concerned about the drying process, like in that forum I posted someone mentioned that their jacket took so long to dry that it developed a mildew smell..... that would be very bad.... haha.  Really I would only ever consider this if something really bad happened to the jacket, like if my cat barfed all over it or something.... haha.


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> I like look 32 -- the silhouette is intriguing.
> 
> DC knows this already but ... I'm just going to be a stalker now for awhile.  Went to Santa Fe, drove to Abiquiu, had a serious Georgia O'Keeffe "White Place" "Black Place" moment  and bought http://www.kokoproperty.com/vrentals/view/cerrogordoroadcasita
> 
> It's not all cowboys and chiles out there -- good food scene, some intriguing art if you know where to find it, and a clothing store that will get me into serious trouble in the future
> 
> So I shall live vicariously through all of you!



Wow what a big step!  Hope everything is going well for you out there.



jenskar said:


> Just stopped by to see if anyone had been out shopping the spring styles ... I am still in lock down mode but will happily live vicariously through all of you ...



I hadn't bought anything... until today.  I saw this sweater when it first came out, decided I wasn't sure how it looked over your bum, so passed.  Then I saw the sleeveless one modelled and it looked different and better over the bum, it was scrunched up a bit so made it nicer.  I also realised that it is reversible.  So I went back to NAP to buy it and of course it was sold out...  so I have been stalking every site that sells RO trying to find it, checking NAP for any returns, and nothing.  Then today I had a look at it again on ShopStyle and it showed my size available so I grabbed it and got the last one.  They must have got more in.  I hope I like it as much as I think I will...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336356 

There is also a DRKSHDW cotton jacket I am obsessed with, the only website that has it is Antonioni and they don't have my size   If anyone sees this anywhere in an XS please let me know!!

http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/21669-rick-owens-drk-shdw-jacket?gen=women


----------



## _debi_

echo_23 said:


> Here is my experience with the leather codes below in case they offer any insight or assistance to other RO lovers. This is only my experience, others may have different ones.
> 
> *
> LB: blistered lamb Rougher textured blistered leather. Very very drapey with varying degrees of softness and texture often with some glimmer to the leather when it hits the light due to the texture.Summer weight of this leather is usually very light and drapey. Winter weight can be thicker and more substantial.*
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> *LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)* *The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB*
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> *LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.*
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LK: kangaroo
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> *LM: metallic calf* *I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well *
> LO: oiled calf
> LP: hammered lamb
> *LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.*
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?
> 
> LZ: ?
> *LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?* *Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.*
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> Maybe some will find it useful
> 
> *Also, I have had zippers reading RY or Raccagni Italy on my jackets only. All read Olma and Mirta on the tags in some way. Occassionally different seasons have had slightly different looking font size on the tag in my opinion... *



Just to add that I have an LC and I don't think it's blistered/crushed/distressed, it's very smooth, a mid weight, is very soft and buttery but holds its shape and isn't too drapey, and shows some grain, but not as much as an LG.


----------



## _debi_

jdg0127 said:


> #4 Season ? (if you have any idea, I would love to know!). Leather code: LP. Style code: RP 4713. Color: Dark Shadow.



Love your jackets, especially the LV.  Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## _debi_

Lae said:


> Did anyone get anything in the Outnet clearance sales? There was quite a lot of RO in both of them, but nothing I liked in my size, except one Lilies top.



I'm late now, but was this the US site?  I don't remember seeing much RO on the UK site recently.


----------



## mundodabolsa

jenskar said:


> DC knows this already but ... I'm just going to be a stalker now for awhile.  Went to Santa Fe, drove to Abiquiu, had a serious Georgia O'Keeffe "White Place" "Black Place" moment  and bought http://www.kokoproperty.com/vrentals/view/cerrogordoroadcasita
> 
> It's not all cowboys and chiles out there -- good food scene, some intriguing art if you know where to find it, and a clothing store that will get me into serious trouble in the future
> 
> So I shall live vicariously through all of you!



totally missed this until now, but just wanted to say that I'm super jealous of you.  how exciting! I looove the home.


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Wow what a big step!  Hope everything is going well for you out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't bought anything... until today.  I saw this sweater when it first came out, decided I wasn't sure how it looked over your bum, so passed.  Then I saw the sleeveless one modelled and it looked different and better over the bum, it was scrunched up a bit so made it nicer.  I also realised that it is reversible.  So I went back to NAP to buy it and of course it was sold out...  so I have been stalking every site that sells RO trying to find it, checking NAP for any returns, and nothing.  Then today I had a look at it again on ShopStyle and it showed my size available so I grabbed it and got the last one.  They must have got more in.  I hope I like it as much as I think I will...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336356
> 
> There is also a DRKSHDW cotton jacket I am obsessed with, the only website that has it is Antonioni and they don't have my size   If anyone sees this anywhere in an XS please let me know!!
> 
> http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/21669-rick-owens-drk-shdw-jacket?gen=women



http://www.fashionsauce.com/brands/rick-owens-stockists
theres a list of most RO stockists on the web, they usually stock drkshdw also so if you have time you could go through all of those....


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> http://www.fashionsauce.com/brands/rick-owens-stockists
> theres a list of most RO stockists on the web, they usually stock drkshdw also so if you have time you could go through all of those....



Thanks for that, I had been through most of them but there were a couple of sites I didn't know about. Sadly though still no jacket  I wonder if I emailed the RO shops here in London and in Paris with a link if they could find one for me... worth a try I suppose.


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Thanks for that, I had been through most of them but there were a couple of sites I didn't know about. Sadly though still no jacket  I wonder if I emailed the RO shops here in London and in Paris with a link if they could find one for me... worth a try I suppose.



defs worth a try, good luck!


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Thanks for that, I had been through most of them but there were a couple of sites I didn't know about. Sadly though still no jacket  I wonder if I emailed the RO shops here in London and in Paris with a link if they could find one for me... worth a try I suppose.



Good luck - keep us posted.  
It's an awesome jacket.......


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> http://www.fashionsauce.com/brands/rick-owens-stockists
> theres a list of most RO stockists on the web, they usually stock drkshdw also so if you have time you could go through all of those....



You are ever so resourceful....thanks for the link


----------



## dcblam

RO - on at MyHabit....stuff going quickly.

Got some Bitter colored tank/top......


----------



## clarkda

So jealous that women cn get mainline from myhabit sales, for men they only ever have drkshdw


----------



## jenskar

_debi_ said:


> Wow what a big step!  Hope everything is going well for you out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't bought anything... until today.  I saw this sweater when it first came out, decided I wasn't sure how it looked over your bum, so passed.  Then I saw the sleeveless one modelled and it looked different and better over the bum, it was scrunched up a bit so made it nicer.  I also realised that it is reversible.  So I went back to NAP to buy it and of course it was sold out...  so I have been stalking every site that sells RO trying to find it, checking NAP for any returns, and nothing.  Then today I had a look at it again on ShopStyle and it showed my size available so I grabbed it and got the last one.  They must have got more in.  I hope I like it as much as I think I will...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336356
> 
> There is also a DRKSHDW cotton jacket I am obsessed with, the only website that has it is Antonioni and they don't have my size   If anyone sees this anywhere in an XS please let me know!!
> 
> http://www.antonioli.eu/en/products/21669-rick-owens-drk-shdw-jacket?gen=women


Hey deb -- post some modeling pics of the sweater?  So hard to see on the monitor -- it looks like it has some nice texture.

DC -- I did sneak over to the MyHabit sale and put things in my cart, looked at them, then went and looked at juniper bushes and bear grass and ... out that was that.  Being good for now.  Then again -- if Yoox had the drapey silk dress with dots in my size instead of a 6, I'd be toast.  They have 15% off til March 31st everyone!

Munda, thank you.  We are very close to having all the wrinkles ironed out -- it feels like a dream, frankly.  Sometimes I don't know what the heck I'm doing but it just feels so right 

Is anyone buying any of the shimmery pieces from the spring show?  I haven't actually seen them in the flesh, yet ....


----------



## jenskar

Rats, it's an 8 -- someone buy this and put me out of my misery, please?

http://www.yoox.com/us/34317561NQ/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=34317561NQ&sizeId=4


----------



## Lae

_debi_ said:


> I'm late now, but was this the US site?  I don't remember seeing much RO on the UK site recently.



Both sites. They mostly had FW2012 stuff, lots of capes and the like. They were all items that have been on the site for ages, but didn't sell so if you didn't like them before the sale you didn't miss out.


----------



## minh

I am so glad to finally join Rick Owens thread  Here is my fiirst purchase: http://www.yoox.com/pl/59132090KH/item?dept=#sts=orders80&cod10=59132090KH&sizeId=4. I've been planning to get RO biker jacket for quite a long time and now, with extra 15% off, I just couldn't resist. I hope it will fit, so excited I am very curious how this metallic leather looks IRL, anyone owns it?


----------



## clarkda

minh said:


> I am so glad to finally join Rick Owens thread  Here is my fiirst purchase: http://www.yoox.com/pl/59132090KH/item?dept=#sts=orders80&cod10=59132090KH&sizeId=4. I've been planning to get RO biker jacket for quite a long time and now, with extra 15% off, I just couldn't resist. I hope it will fit, so excited I am very curious how this metallic leather looks IRL, anyone owns it?



great jacket, ive played with the colour in real life a while ago, its nice, not as versatile as black or darkshadow but still a great colour


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> great jacket, ive played with the colour in real life a while ago, its nice, not as versatile as black or darkshadow but still a great colour



*clarkda and others*
So, I've been toying with getting a vest/gillet and think that a metallic leather would be a nice addition to the wardrobe.  I wear mostly neutral colors (browns/greys/blacks) and think a pop of subtle bling will be a good addition versus a flat color.  So, what do you think of platinum, grey or bronze?  
Would love your opinion(s).

Just for reference, my leather RO's: classic biker in Resin, Sailbiker in Dark Dust, Green waxed cotton with blistered sleeves (have no idea of the name) and a winged back vest in black.


----------



## clarkda

a bronze like this 09 vest
http://www.lyst.com/clothing/rick-owens-bronze-sleeveless-leather-biker-jacket-gold/

could be very chic.

im guessing your green is scarabe, which is an amazing colour, and has some lustre also.... unless the blistered lamb doesn't show it


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> Hey deb -- post some modeling pics of the sweater?  So hard to see on the monitor -- it looks like it has some nice texture.



Well it came, and it doesn't fit  It's an XS and is actually too big. The sizes are so weird sometimes. It was sort of ok around the chest but then baggy around my waist. The laddering effect was quite cool, though I probably would have been worried that I would get it caught on things. I didn't take a pic as it looked kind of silly on.  haha

Oh well at least that £350 goes back in my wallet!!!


----------



## _debi_

minh said:


> I am so glad to finally join Rick Owens thread  Here is my fiirst purchase: http://www.yoox.com/pl/59132090KH/item?dept=#sts=orders80&cod10=59132090KH&sizeId=4. I've been planning to get RO biker jacket for quite a long time and now, with extra 15% off, I just couldn't resist. I hope it will fit, so excited I am very curious how this metallic leather looks IRL, anyone owns it?



Welcome and congrats on the jacket! I like that one, it's metallic but not too in your face, a nice colour. I haven't seen that particular one in person I don't think. Let us know what you think when you get it!


----------



## _debi_

Lae said:


> Both sites. They mostly had FW2012 stuff, lots of capes and the like. They were all items that have been on the site for ages, but didn't sell so if you didn't like them before the sale you didn't miss out.



Oh I see, I usually just look at the Just In stuff, so if it wasn't new I guess that's why I missed it.


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> *clarkda and others*
> So, I've been toying with getting a vest/gillet and think that a metallic leather would be a nice addition to the wardrobe.  I wear mostly neutral colors (browns/greys/blacks) and think a pop of subtle bling will be a good addition versus a flat color.  So, what do you think of platinum, grey or bronze?
> Would love your opinion(s).
> 
> Just for reference, my leather RO's: classic biker in Resin, Sailbiker in Dark Dust, Green waxed cotton with blistered sleeves (have no idea of the name) and a winged back vest in black.



I like the one clarkda posted and also
think a metallic grey would be good in your wardrobe. The platinum might be too blingy?

I've been thinking of a vest myself, this is going to sound dumb but I didn't really think of them as being worn zipped all the way up with the collar all scrunched around your neck, I saw a photo of that recently with a black blistered and thought it looked great. I didn't realise they would sit like that. Though I am still not sure what I would wear it over, it always looks good with something sleeveless underneath but can you wear them over sleeves? I guess long sleeved things would look ok but short sleeves? What do you guys think? For those of you that have them how do you wear them?


----------



## cmdfsu

Its been awhile since ive been here... Since the app had been down for so long I havent had a chance to share my new acquisition 
I'm already looking and interested in another one. This is bad....very bad.

And thanks everyone for the help earlier of choosing my perfect leather style...LB


----------



## cmdfsu

minh said:


> I am so glad to finally join Rick Owens thread  Here is my fiirst purchase: http://www.yoox.com/pl/59132090KH/item?dept=#sts=orders80&cod10=59132090KH&sizeId=4. I've been planning to get RO biker jacket for quite a long time and now, with extra 15% off, I just couldn't resist. I hope it will fit, so excited I am very curious how this metallic leather looks IRL, anyone owns it?


 
Congrats! I really like that one! Cant wait to see it


----------



## clarkda

I dont wear my vest often, but i usually go very neutral with it, black grey or white, i never wear it zipped as its tight over my pecs. Its just a cool layering piece.

Just a random question but what other brands do you guys love? Personally i love similar brands like ann demuelemeester, julius, damir doma etc but i also go completely different like i also love missoni, chanel (when i can find mens pieces), gucci and valentino.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Its been awhile since ive been here... Since the app had been down for so long I havent had a chance to share my new acquisition
> I'm already looking and interested in another one. This is bad....very bad.
> 
> And thanks everyone for the help earlier of choosing my perfect leather style...LB
> 
> View attachment 2121409
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121410



FANTASTIC!!!
So, tell us, is the color Dark Dust????  I can tell that it's the drape you've been looking for....YEAH!!!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> a bronze like this 09 vest
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/rick-owens-bronze-sleeveless-leather-biker-jacket-gold/
> 
> could be very chic.
> 
> im guessing your green is scarabe, which is an amazing colour, and has some lustre also.... unless the blistered lamb doesn't show it



oh yes - that WOULD be lovely 

My green is not scarabe, it's waxed cotton.  Here it is:
http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_wax_cotton_wrap/thing?id=44043632
It's such a unique piece, so it doesn't get much wear.  Plus, it's not the most flattering for my shape, but heck - I love the cut


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Well it came, and it doesn't fit  It's an XS and is actually too big. The sizes are so weird sometimes. It was sort of ok around the chest but then baggy around my waist. The laddering effect was quite cool, though I probably would have been worried that I would get it caught on things. I didn't take a pic as it looked kind of silly on.  haha
> 
> Oh well at least that £350 goes back in my wallet!!!



Oh well indeed.....$$ for another fab item in your future


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> FANTASTIC!!!
> So, tell us, is the color Dark Dust???? I can tell that it's the drape you've been looking for....YEAH!!!


 
Thanks! Yes its called "dust". I fell in love with it right away...not just "like" like my first RO in LG leather. 

I think a bronze or gray metallic would look great with muted colors and add a little something to blacks/browns and grays. Not sure what platinum would look like though...I cant think of what color it would be (like a gold for platinum blonde or silver like a platinum ring? lol)


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> I like the one clarkda posted and also
> think a metallic grey would be good in your wardrobe. The platinum might be too blingy?
> 
> I've been thinking of a vest myself, this is going to sound dumb but I didn't really think of them as being worn zipped all the way up with the collar all scrunched around your neck, I saw a photo of that recently with a black blistered and thought it looked great. I didn't realise they would sit like that. Though I am still not sure what I would wear it over, it always looks good with something sleeveless underneath but can you wear them over sleeves? I guess long sleeved things would look ok but short sleeves? What do you guys think? For those of you that have them how do you wear them?




Yes indeed - for those that have the vest, how do you wear it?
I would think that it would look great with almost everything - no sleeves and sleeves.  I've looked at some RO blog pics and find that there's a lot of layering that goes on with items I would never think to pair together (ex. a tank over a long sleeve shirt). 

 As for wearing it all zipped up - I suppose it will depend on how stiff the leather is.....I can totally see blistered leather being soft enough.


----------



## dcblam

minh said:


> I am so glad to finally join Rick Owens thread  Here is my fiirst purchase: http://www.yoox.com/pl/59132090KH/item?dept=#sts=orders80&cod10=59132090KH&sizeId=4. I've been planning to get RO biker jacket for quite a long time and now, with extra 15% off, I just couldn't resist. I hope it will fit, so excited I am very curious how this metallic leather looks IRL, anyone owns it?





minh -
congrats and please do post when you get your lovely new RO.  Can you also be sure to let us know the color and the leather code/type that's on the tag?
We try to keep tabs on all of the leathers out there......


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> Yes indeed - for those that have the vest, how do you wear it?
> I would think that it would look great with almost everything - no sleeves and sleeves. I've looked at some RO blog pics and find that there's a lot of layering that goes on with items I would never think to pair together (ex. a tank over a long sleeve shirt).
> 
> As for wearing it all zipped up - I suppose it will depend on how stiff the leather is.....I can totally see blistered leather being soft enough.


 
I'm really liking the bronze now after seeing that pick. Such a great neutral color as well. I have a vest...but its too small to be zipped up. Ive only worn it once over a long shirt cause it was cold. I'm gonna have to google how other people style it with tanks and stuff. I love the layered look and seeing what other people do with it


----------



## dcblam

^^Yes indeed, liking the bronze......and you were the one that inspired me to look at the vests/gillets.  I'm finding that layering is the key to my monochromatic clothing life.  A bit tricky for you in FL - but totally workable.  

Here's a blog from the store called Worthwhile in Charleston, SC.  Nice inspiration and some very good detail shots of the clothing.

http://shopworthwhile.blogspot.com/search/label/rick owens

Enjoy.


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> I dont wear my vest often, but i usually go very neutral with it, black grey or white, i never wear it zipped as its tight over my pecs. Its just a cool layering piece.
> 
> Just a random question but what other brands do you guys love? Personally i love similar brands like ann demuelemeester, julius, damir doma etc but i also go completely different like i also love missoni, chanel (when i can find mens pieces), gucci and valentino.



I will answer based on what is in my closet, not the items that are a part of my fantasy wardrobe - LOL!

The only other brand that I'm totally smitten with - and it's almost a part of my everyday wardrobe is a brand called Inhabit.  They are staple items, nicely cut with lovely fabrics.  
They have such fantastic sales, but most of them are FINAL SALE if you're not paying full retail.  BUT, they ship internationally, I believe.  

http://www.inhabitny.com

*clarkda* - are you stateside or across the pond????


----------



## schadenfreude

cmdfsu said:


> Its been awhile since ive been here... Since the app had been down for so long I havent had a chance to share my new acquisition
> I'm already looking and interested in another one. This is bad....very bad.
> 
> And thanks everyone for the help earlier of choosing my perfect leather style...LB



Love this! I have a jacket coming in the mail that I hope, hope, hope looks like this one. *crossing fingers*


----------



## cmdfsu

schadenfreude said:


> Love this! I have a jacket coming in the mail that I hope, hope, hope looks like this one. *crossing fingers*



Ooh what did you get? Color? Hope its perfect!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> oooh, would LOVE to see this one you.....PLEASE?????





chloe speaks said:


> very cute (and quirky with the pictured hat!)
> modeling pictures would be great!



Sorry about the delay but finally I manage to take a modeling pic on my dress !


----------



## schadenfreude

cmdfsu said:


> Ooh what did you get? Color? Hope its perfect!



Blistered lamb jacket in grey. It's a couple sizes big but I'm hoping it won't be obvious with the drape... or my tailor can take it in if needed. It's coming from Australia so I'm in for a bit of a wait.


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> I will answer based on what is in my closet, not the items that are a part of my fantasy wardrobe - LOL!
> 
> The only other brand that I'm totally smitten with - and it's almost a part of my everyday wardrobe is a brand called Inhabit.  They are staple items, nicely cut with lovely fabrics.
> They have such fantastic sales, but most of them are FINAL SALE if you're not paying full retail.  BUT, they ship internationally, I believe.
> 
> http://www.inhabitny.com
> 
> *clarkda* - are you stateside or across the pond????



I live in australia but i travel a fair bit for work to europe and america. My favourite brand for basics is an australian label called bassike, their white tshirts are part of my everyday outfit


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> oh yes - that WOULD be lovely
> 
> My green is not scarabe, it's waxed cotton.  Here it is:
> http://www.polyvore.com/rick_owens_wax_cotton_wrap/thing?id=44043632
> It's such a unique piece, so it doesn't get much wear.  Plus, it's not the most flattering for my shape, but heck - I love the cut



You're right that is a stunning jacket, well if you dont mind buying more green, a vest/gillet in scarabe is beautiful, its such a rich emerald tone.


----------



## jenskar

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Sorry about the delay but finally I manage to take a modeling pic on my dress !
> View attachment 2122032


Like the dress alot -- that shape sits so well and it's very comfy too!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> I live in australia but i travel a fair bit for work to europe and america. My favourite brand for basics is an australian label called bassike, their white tshirts are part of my everyday outfit



ooh, will need to take a look-see at bassike......
and thanks for your "discerning" eye


----------



## dcblam

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Sorry about the delay but finally I manage to take a modeling pic on my dress !
> View attachment 2122032



Looks awesome on you....and love the shoes too!  What's the brand?
The dress has a lovely drape - how does it feel on?


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> Like the dress alot -- that shape sits so well and it's very comfy too!



good morning* jenskar *
how's it going?  We're admiring your commitment of living vicariously here


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> Looks awesome on you....and love the shoes too!  What's the brand?
> The dress has a lovely drape - how does it feel on?





jenskar said:


> Like the dress alot -- that shape sits so well and it's very comfy too!



Thanks! It's wool, effortless and indeed very comfy!!! 
I originally was planning to get the silk one in black
 but end up I decided to get this grey one as I didn't see 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
it in other store.

The trip color wedge is also Rick Owens  many seasons ago !


----------



## minh

clarkda said:


> great jacket, ive played with the colour in real life a while ago, its nice, not as versatile as black or darkshadow but still a great colour





_debi_ said:


> Welcome and congrats on the jacket! I like that one, it's metallic but not too in your face, a nice colour. I haven't seen that particular one in person I don't think. Let us know what you think when you get it!





cmdfsu said:


> Congrats! I really like that one! Cant wait to see it





dcblam said:


> minh -
> congrats and please do post when you get your lovely new RO.  Can you also be sure to let us know the color and the leather code/type that's on the tag?
> We try to keep tabs on all of the leathers out there......



Thank you guys! I'll post pictures as soon at it arrives. I just hope it won't be too metallic for me, well we'll see


----------



## _debi_

cmdfsu said:


> Its been awhile since ive been here... Since the app had been down for so long I havent had a chance to share my new acquisition
> I'm already looking and interested in another one. This is bad....very bad.
> 
> And thanks everyone for the help earlier of choosing my perfect leather style...LB
> 
> View attachment 2121409
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121410



Love it!



clarkda said:


> I dont wear my vest often, but i usually go very neutral with it, black grey or white, i never wear it zipped as its tight over my pecs. Its just a cool layering piece.
> 
> Just a random question but what other brands do you guys love? Personally i love similar brands like ann demuelemeester, julius, damir doma etc but i also go completely different like i also love missoni, chanel (when i can find mens pieces), gucci and valentino.



RO is what I have most of in my wardrobe, but second is probably Vivienne Westwood, mostly Anglomania as it fits me better than Red Label.  Other than that I have a few bits of DvF and T by AW.  Then a few single bits from various labels like Joseph, Acne, Roland Mouret.  Really though my day to day style in the winter is v neck or crew neck cashmere sweaters from Pure Collection or in summer basic tees from Splendid with J Brand jeans.  I also like Alexander McQueen, Etro, Missoni, Lanvin, Roksanda Ilincic, Jil Sander......



dcblam said:


> Yes indeed - for those that have the vest, how do you wear it?
> I would think that it would look great with almost everything - no sleeves and sleeves.  I've looked at some RO blog pics and find that there's a lot of layering that goes on with items I would never think to pair together (ex. a tank over a long sleeve shirt).
> 
> As for wearing it all zipped up - I suppose it will depend on how stiff the leather is.....I can totally see blistered leather being soft enough.



This picture below is the one I first saw styled like that, I think it looks great like this.  It's making me want it so bad.... haha



mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks! It's wool, effortless and indeed very comfy!!!
> I originally was planning to get the silk one in black
> but end up I decided to get this grey one as I didn't see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it in other store.
> 
> The trip color wedge is also Rick Owens  many seasons ago !



This looks great on you!  This style is definitely one that needs to be seen on, it's hard to tell what it would look like just on the hanger but when it's on it just works.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

dcblam said:


> Yes indeed - for those that have the vest, how do you wear it?
> I would think that it would look great with almost everything - no sleeves and sleeves.  I've looked at some RO blog pics and find that there's a lot of layering that goes on with items I would never think to pair together (ex. a tank over a long sleeve shirt).
> 
> As for wearing it all zipped up - I suppose it will depend on how stiff the leather is.....I can totally see blistered leather being soft enough.





_debi_ said:


> Love it!
> 
> This picture below is the one I first saw styled like that, I think it looks great like this.  It's making me want it so bad.... haha




You are absolutely correct ... works well with everything &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## _debi_

mimi_glasshouse said:


> You are absolutely correct ... The best works well with everything &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2122944
> View attachment 2122945



stop it, you're really making me want one now... haha. it looks great.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

_debi_ said:


> stop it, you're really making me want one now... haha. it looks great.



Get one..totally worth it !!!!!!
.mine is from SS12 but I wear it all year round...


----------



## _debi_

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Get one..totally worth it !!!!!!
> .mine is from SS12 but I wear it all year round...



Also just wondering, does it actually keep you warm at all? I was thinking it could be good to wear in the summer instead of a cardigan.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

_debi_ said:


> Also just wondering, does it actually keep you warm at all? I was thinking it could be good to wear in the summer instead of a cardigan.



It does keep me warm ...
I wear it even in autumn (east coast weather ) .. Just add a scarf as pictured !


----------



## _debi_

mimi_glasshouse said:


> It does keep me warm ...
> I wear it even in autumn (east coast weather ) .. Just add a scarf as pictured !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123066



I am so tempted....


----------



## _debi_

Wow!!! 

http://www.montaignemarket.com/D_EN_356_W_Rick-Owens.html


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> http://www.montaignemarket.com/D_EN_356_W_Rick-Owens.html



HUN line, forever and always lust worthy and drool enducing


----------



## mundodabolsa

something almost horrible happened today...

wore one of my black leather RO jackets, came home, took it off, hung it on chair. 

a while later I'm walking by the chair and I notice, huh?? there was all this blue on the back of my jacket, up high like between my shoulders.  like I had sat against a bench with wet paint.  I was very confused... the only place I had leaned up against was the subway benches or a bus seat.  was it paint?  was it some cleaning product on either surface that reacted weirdly with my jacket leather? 

either way, it was bright blue.  so I took some leather conditioner to it and voila, it came off no problem. the cloth I used to rub the lotion on it looked like I had been cleaning denim transfer off of something. so weird, but crisis averted.


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> something almost horrible happened today...
> 
> wore one of my black leather RO jackets, came home, took it off, hung it on chair.
> 
> a while later I'm walking by the chair and I notice, huh?? there was all this blue on the back of my jacket, up high like between my shoulders.  like I had sat against a bench with wet paint.  I was very confused... the only place I had leaned up against was the subway benches or a bus seat.  was it paint?  was it some cleaning product on either surface that reacted weirdly with my jacket leather?
> 
> either way, it was bright blue.  so I took some leather conditioner to it and voila, it came off no problem. the cloth I used to rub the lotion on it looked like I had been cleaning denim transfer off of something. so weird, but crisis averted.




I BET your heart was racing.....thank goodness that all's well.
So, what leather conditioner did you use????  And what RO leather averted tragedy (Ok, maybe a bit of an exaggeration.....)


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> http://www.montaignemarket.com/D_EN_356_W_Rick-Owens.html



SUBLIME!!!!

I really would love to feel Kangaroo leather.  
Has anyone put their lovely hands on this leather?????


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> I BET your heart was racing.....thank goodness that all's well.
> So, what leather conditioner did you use????  And what RO leather averted tragedy (Ok, maybe a bit of an exaggeration.....)



I try not to be too precious about my stuff so I was trying not to freak out, kept telling myself, eh, it's a black jacket, no one will ever notice the blue unless I point it out.  but then I kept looking at it and it just looked worse and worse. 

I used Apple Leather Conditioner, which by the way also took some white off the corners of one of my celine bags yesterday that must have rubbed up against a wall. which leather... the tag says LMOQ, whatever that means as it's not metallic at all.  of all my leathers it's the smoothest, butteriest, and also quite thick.


----------



## cmdfsu

I bought another one....

Should get here tomorrow!! I dont know whats wrong with me. Winter is over for me and it will be 80-95 degrees till next Decemeber...But I cant stop myself especially with a great deal! I used to Love Bal moto jackets (and still do) but there is just something so feminine about the RO. I guess I will just play dress up in my air condition until it can come out to play next year


----------



## _debi_

mundodabolsa said:


> I try not to be too precious about my stuff so I was trying not to freak out, kept telling myself, eh, it's a black jacket, no one will ever notice the blue unless I point it out.  but then I kept looking at it and it just looked worse and worse.
> 
> I used Apple Leather Conditioner, which by the way also took some white off the corners of one of my celine bags yesterday that must have rubbed up against a wall. which leather... the tag says LMOQ, whatever that means as it's not metallic at all.  of all my leathers it's the smoothest, butteriest, and also quite thick.



Wow, glad everything was ok in the end. I probably would've passed out when I saw that.  haha


----------



## _debi_

cmdfsu said:


> I bought another one....
> 
> Should get here tomorrow!! I dont know whats wrong with me. Winter is over for me and it will be 80-95 degrees till next Decemeber...But I cant stop myself especially with a great deal! I used to Love Bal moto jackets (and still do) but there is just something so feminine about the RO. I guess I will just play dress up in my air condition until it can come out to play next year



Oooooo what did you get!!


----------



## cmdfsu

_debi_ said:


> Oooooo what did you get!!


 
I got a LS leather in DNA dust


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> I got a LS leather in DNA dust



oooh, Silky Lamb.....can't wait to see it!

AND - I also have something on its way as well......


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> oooh, Silky Lamb.....can't wait to see it!
> 
> AND - I also have something on its way as well......




Ooooh Do tell. Is it a vest?

I am excited for the LS, i dont have a jacket in the brown family and ive been wearing my LB non stop

Question for anyone that has a LB...I have noticed spots that are rubbing (especially on the shoulder) Its almost like spots that look more leather like and less like that blistered fabric. It wouldnt bother me so much if the spots werent so big and noticeable, they are a lighter color/texture than the rest of the jacket. Has that happened to anyone here?


----------



## cmdfsu

Yay heres my new RO. Its so soft. I love it. Please ignore my pajamas but I'm off work today and its storming outside, so its a all day PJ kind of day


----------



## Lae

Someone, buy this! 

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/Met...2009554,default,pd.html?q=rick owens&index=2#


----------



## Hermesaholic

Does anyone know what the current season color "Kool aid" is supposed to be??


----------



## meowmeow

Lae said:


> Someone, buy this!
> 
> http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/Met...2009554,default,pd.html?q=rick owens&index=2#



I think I saw this exact jacket at Woodbury's Barney outlet.  The price is amazing but unfortunately the leather was cracked ...


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> good morning* jenskar *
> how's it going?  We're admiring your commitment of living vicariously here



Well -- kinda sorta ...
Does it count if you buy your husband a Drk Shadow denim slave jacket with the cool leather sleeves and lapel neck on sale at Myhabit for his birthday?


----------



## jenskar

mimi_glasshouse said:


> You are absolutely correct ... works well with everything &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> View attachment 2122944
> View attachment 2122945



love that!


----------



## jenskar

cmdfsu said:


> Yay heres my new RO. Its so soft. I love it. Please ignore my pajamas but I'm off work today and its storming outside, so its a all day PJ kind of day
> View attachment 2127787



I do not think it is possible to have too many RO leather jackets as long as the colors, or the leather, or the cut, or the length, or the hood or the lack of hood or the .... are different.

I cannot wait for it to get a little warmer and for my jackets to come out and play


----------



## cmdfsu

jenskar said:


> I do not think it is possible to have too many RO leather jackets as long as the colors, or the leather, or the cut, or the length, or the hood or the lack of hood or the .... are different.
> 
> I cannot wait for it to get a little warmer and for my jackets to come out and play


 
Very true. I thought I only needed one....now I'm up to 3 and a vest.
But they are all different leathers. RO is quickly surpassing bal moto's as my favorite leather jacket


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

cmdfsu said:


> Very true. I thought I only needed one....now I'm up to 3 and a vest.
> But they are all different leathers. RO is quickly surpassing bal moto's as my favorite leather jacket




Interesting you mentioned this... I have exact same feeling ... I has been admiring the Bal moto jacket in the past but always wanted to get one... But after I saw the RO motor jacket for this season... I changed my mind... 

Photo courtesy from Département Feminine


----------



## clarkda

jenskar said:


> I do not think it is possible to have too many RO leather jackets as long as the colors, or the leather, or the cut, or the length, or the hood or the lack of hood or the .... are different.
> 
> I cannot wait for it to get a little warmer and for my jackets to come out and play





i agree, however, this mentality can lead to dangerous places
i read this article after it was mentioned on the blog, interesting reading really
http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201304/buzz-bissinger-shopaholic-gucci-addiction

when its too hot to wear my jackets/furs/coats i just pump the air-conditioning up to full and lounge around in them.


----------



## cmdfsu

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Interesting you mentioned this... I have exact same feeling ... I has been admiring the Bal moto jacket in the past but always wanted to get one... But after I saw the RO motor jacket for this season... I changed my mind...
> 
> Photo courtesy from Département Feminine
> 
> View attachment 2128748


 

Oh wow. I had not see that RO before. They look quite similar!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

cmdfsu said:


> Oh wow. I had not see that RO before. They look quite similar!



Its look-alike to the Bal Moto but according to my SA this RO has a softer leather, longer hem and sleeves. She says it's fit more, the fact it's longer and not as tight at the waist.

All sizes are sold out almost instantly when they went online at DF.

I regret I didnt make a impromptu decision to order it


----------



## minh

Well - here it is - my first RO jacket. I love the leather and the colour, but I'm afraid it might be too small. When I zip it up I can barely breathe, there's no chance to wear anything else but a tshirt underneath. I read these jackets tend to stretch a lot, but how about metallised leather? Please help!


----------



## Tiare

It looks amazing on you!!! I know it probably doesn't *feel* as awesome, but, it looks great in that size.



minh said:


> View attachment 2128872
> View attachment 2128873
> 
> Well - here it is - my first RO jacket. I love the leather and the colour, but I'm afraid it might be too small. When I zip it up I can barely breathe, there's no chance to wear anything else but a tshirt underneath. I read these jackets tend to stretch a lot, but how about metallised leather? Please help!


----------



## clarkda

minh said:


> View attachment 2128872
> View attachment 2128873
> 
> Well - here it is - my first RO jacket. I love the leather and the colour, but I'm afraid it might be too small. When I zip it up I can barely breathe, there's no chance to wear anything else but a tshirt underneath. I read these jackets tend to stretch a lot, but how about metallised leather? Please help!



looks great on you, it will stretch, but will you really wear it zipped up that often?


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> Well -- kinda sorta ...
> Does it count if you buy your husband a Drk Shadow denim slave jacket with the cool leather sleeves and lapel neck on sale at Myhabit for his birthday?



NO, unless you're planning to wear it???  LOL!!!
How about pics??????


----------



## dcblam

meowmeow said:


> I think I saw this exact jacket at Woodbury's Barney outlet.  The price is amazing but unfortunately the leather was cracked ...



What????  They put on the website stuff that's in stores????  
Have a been clueless for this long???

I know that Opening Ceremony does this - but Barney's too?


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Yay heres my new RO. Its so soft. I love it. Please ignore my pajamas but I'm off work today and its storming outside, so its a all day PJ kind of day
> View attachment 2127787



YEAH!!!!
SO glad that it's what you want.......and you look great in it, pj's and all.

Can you take a comparison shot, side by side, btwn the two jackets?  Not just for color, but also for texture???
Congrats!


----------



## dcblam

minh said:


> View attachment 2128872
> View attachment 2128873
> 
> Well - here it is - my first RO jacket. I love the leather and the colour, but I'm afraid it might be too small. When I zip it up I can barely breathe, there's no chance to wear anything else but a tshirt underneath. I read these jackets tend to stretch a lot, but how about metallised leather? Please help!



First off, it looks great on you, but I can understand your concern.  

I cannot give you any "real" information about the metallic leather, but the leather does stretch, esp. in the arms.  Now, as for the body of the jacket - that's different.  The real question, as posed by *clarkda*, is how often will you want to zip up the jacket?  Believe it or not, there are many people out there who purchase leather jackets with no intention of zipping them up.

Hopefully, someone with the metallic leather will chime in.


----------



## clarkda

i'll share with you guys something very special, my most special rick, it doesn't get worn much, but you're all sharing so i figured i would add. sorry about the terrible photo, its 1.10 AM and im trying to do work, but getting easily distracted. i present to you, my rick owens HUN russian sable jacket with lamb sleeves.


----------



## dcblam

HOLY-****AKE.....
Utterly awesome.  I can only image how soft the sable feels.
Lush. 
Thanks SO much for sharing.....


----------



## cmdfsu

clarkda said:


> i agree, however, this mentality can lead to dangerous places
> i read this article after it was mentioned on the blog, interesting reading really
> http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201304/buzz-bissinger-shopaholic-gucci-addiction
> 
> when its too hot to wear my jackets/furs/coats i just pump the air-conditioning up to full and lounge around in them.


 
Haha this is totally me (well not quite as bad). I have 6 leather jackets living in florida and I keep having to invent reasons to wear them. But thats why I love RO so much, its thin enough to pass off as a cardigan for wearing in airconditioning in the summer 



minh said:


> View attachment 2128872
> View attachment 2128873
> 
> Well - here it is - my first RO jacket. I love the leather and the colour, but I'm afraid it might be too small. When I zip it up I can barely breathe, there's no chance to wear anything else but a tshirt underneath. I read these jackets tend to stretch a lot, but how about metallised leather? Please help!


 
I think it looks awesome! I honestly have never zipped up any of my leather jackets but I'm sure it will stretch out some


----------



## cmdfsu

Here's a pic as requested with the different leathers. I put all 3 next together. The one on the left is LG, middle is LB and right is LS


----------



## cmdfsu

clarkda said:


> i'll share with you guys something very special, my most special rick, it doesn't get worn much, but you're all sharing so i figured i would add. sorry about the terrible photo, its 1.10 AM and im trying to do work, but getting easily distracted. i present to you, my rick owens HUN russian sable jacket with lamb sleeves.


 
Nice!Its refreshing to see mod pics of a guy for a change


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> HOLY-****AKE.....
> Utterly awesome. I can only image how soft the sable feels.
> Lush.
> Thanks SO much for sharing.....


 
and stop holding out on us...what did you get???


----------



## cmdfsu

And also heres a pic of my LB with the question I posted before. Is this normal? It wasn't like this when I got it and I know its supposed to be a blistered/distressed jacket but this doesn't seem like it. These spots feel more leather like...almost like the blistered cloth like coating is rubbing off. Its happening at both my shoulders. It doesn't bother me that much but just wanted to see if anyone else had this.


----------



## cmdfsu

cmdfsu said:


> And also heres a pic of my LB with the question I posted before. Is this normal? It wasn't like this when I got it and I know its supposed to be a blistered/distressed jacket but this doesn't seem like it. These spots feel more leather like...almost like the blistered cloth like coating is rubbing off. Its happening at both my shoulders. It doesn't bother me that much but just wanted to see if anyone else had this.
> 
> View attachment 2129305


 
and Its def a different texture at those spots than the rest of the jacket


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> i agree, however, this mentality can lead to dangerous places
> i read this article after it was mentioned on the blog, interesting reading really
> http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201304/buzz-bissinger-shopaholic-gucci-addiction
> 
> when its too hot to wear my jackets/furs/coats i just pump the air-conditioning up to full and lounge around in them.



reminds me of my favorite guest house in Provincetown, where they have central air and fireplaces and the host shows you all the controls and then says "of course it's so nice to have a fire when you're lying in bed, even in the summer, but it may get warm, so that's why you have the air conditioner ..."


----------



## jenskar

cmdfsu said:


> Here's a pic as requested with the different leathers. I put all 3 next together. The one on the left is LG, middle is LB and right is LS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129289
> View attachment 2129290
> View attachment 2129291


That isn't a picture of leather, it's piece of post modern art


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> i'll share with you guys something very special, my most special rick, it doesn't get worn much, but you're all sharing so i figured i would add. sorry about the terrible photo, its 1.10 AM and im trying to do work, but getting easily distracted. i present to you, my rick owens HUN russian sable jacket with lamb sleeves.


oooooo very very nice

clarkda, what kind of work do you do that you're doing it at 1:10 in the morning?  if you don't mind my asking ....

I will take a picture of my husband in his jacket when it comes ... 

In the meantime, the two of us, on the subway, in NY last winter, in various Rick leathers and hoodies ...


----------



## clarkda

jenskar said:


> oooooo very very nice
> 
> clarkda, what kind of work do you do that you're doing it at 1:10 in the morning?  if you don't mind my asking ....
> 
> I will take a picture of my husband in his jacket when it comes ...
> 
> In the meantime, the two of us, on the subway, in NY last winter, in various Rick leathers and hoodies ...



i don't do anything strange/exciting like being a lady of the night, i work in biomedical research, 1.10am is not in my normal business hours but i always have that work needs to be done.


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> HOLY-****AKE.....
> Utterly awesome.  I can only image how soft the sable feels.
> Lush.
> Thanks SO much for sharing.....



it's the most amazing fur, light, but warm and soft and luxurious. my grandmother used to have a sable blanket on her bed (she lives in europe) and i remember as a child thinking it was the most amazing thing ever to be wrapped in.


----------



## cmdfsu

jenskar said:


> oooooo very very nice
> 
> clarkda, what kind of work do you do that you're doing it at 1:10 in the morning? if you don't mind my asking ....
> 
> I will take a picture of my husband in his jacket when it comes ...
> 
> In the meantime, the two of us, on the subway, in NY last winter, in various Rick leathers and hoodies ...


 
Love it! I wish I could get my BF in something other than fishing shirts and cargo's


----------



## Hermesaholic

Rick Owens size advice:  I am a size 6/8 but with broad shoulder and long arms.  I oftte wear a size 10 jacket for comfort.  Would I wear a 44 or a 46 in RO?


----------



## jenskar

Hermesaholic said:


> Rick Owens size advice:  I am a size 6/8 but with broad shoulder and long arms.  I oftte wear a size 10 jacket for comfort.  Would I wear a 44 or a 46 in RO?


I would try a 44 as the leather does stretch over time -- can you order from somewhere where you can return it if it doesn't work?  The lamb is the most forgiving for stretch, calf leather, not so much.
I also find that almost any sleeve that is leather and cloth/denim is cut tighter than the leather and stretchy stuff he uses for most of the leather jackets in the arms.  There was an angora and leather sleeve sweater last year that I ordered in every possible size -- it was just cut way too tight in the arms.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jenskar said:


> I would try a 44 as the leather does stretch over time -- can you order from somewhere where you can return it if it doesn't work?  The lamb is the most forgiving for stretch, calf leather, not so much.
> I also find that almost any sleeve that is leather and cloth/denim is cut tighter than the leather and stretchy stuff he uses for most of the leather jackets in the arms.  There was an angora and leather sleeve sweater last year that I ordered in every possible size -- it was just cut way too tight in the arms.




thanks i just ordered a blistered leather jacket in a 44 and a 46 just in case --from Bergdorf-so I can return the one that doesnt work.


----------



## jenskar

Hermesaholic said:


> thanks i just ordered a blistered leather jacket in a 44 and a 46 just in case --from Bergdorf-so I can return the one that doesnt work.



Just checked out the styles, and unless the model is a stick creature (which is possible) that might even run a bit bigger than most (but maybe not in the shoulders where you need it) so good to try both.  I like the pocket -- that's unique.

Also noticed the new moto jacket with patch pocket seems stocked in all sizes in Koolaid 

Ugh, I should not have gone near Bergdorf -- they keep sending me promos 

I want this, or the longer version, in the worst way http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ri...cat000000cat000002cat000008cat363504cat367200

Also the little ruched back leather dress


----------



## _debi_

So much to catch up on!!



cmdfsu said:


> Yay heres my new RO. Its so soft. I love it. Please ignore my pajamas but I'm off work today and its storming outside, so its a all day PJ kind of day
> View attachment 2127787



Love it!!



clarkda said:


> i agree, however, this mentality can lead to dangerous places
> i read this article after it was mentioned on the blog, interesting reading really
> http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201304/buzz-bissinger-shopaholic-gucci-addiction
> 
> *when its too hot to wear my jackets/furs/coats i just pump the air-conditioning up to full and lounge around in them.*



haha love this



mimi_glasshouse said:


> It&#8217;s look-alike to the Bal Moto but according to my SA this RO has a softer leather, longer hem and sleeves. She says it's fit more, the fact it's longer and not as tight at the waist.
> 
> All sizes are sold out almost instantly when they went online at DF.
> 
> I regret I didn&#8217;t make a impromptu decision to order it&#8230;



These jackets are still available online, they have them on NAP, The Corner and Farfetch if you are still interested.....


----------



## _debi_

minh said:


> View attachment 2128872
> View attachment 2128873
> 
> Well - here it is - my first RO jacket. I love the leather and the colour, but I'm afraid it might be too small. When I zip it up I can barely breathe, there's no chance to wear anything else but a tshirt underneath. I read these jackets tend to stretch a lot, but how about metallised leather? Please help!



I think the size looks good.  The main thing is that you can zip it up.  They do stretch out about a size so it will get more comfortable.  My black one started out like that, I could zip it up but it was very tight and I couldn't get much underneath, but after a few months it stretched so I can get more layers underneath and I think it's the perfect size now.

Also funny to hear people saying they never zip up their jackets, I only wear mine zipped up!



clarkda said:


> i'll share with you guys something very special, my most special rick, it doesn't get worn much, but you're all sharing so i figured i would add. sorry about the terrible photo, its 1.10 AM and im trying to do work, but getting easily distracted. i present to you, my rick owens HUN russian sable jacket with lamb sleeves.



WOW

What other beauties do you have hidden in your closet?!?



cmdfsu said:


> Here's a pic as requested with the different leathers. I put all 3 next together. The one on the left is LG, middle is LB and right is LS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129289
> View attachment 2129290
> View attachment 2129291



Great comparison, thanks!



cmdfsu said:


> And also heres a pic of my LB with the question I posted before. Is this normal? It wasn't like this when I got it and I know its supposed to be a blistered/distressed jacket but this doesn't seem like it. These spots feel more leather like...almost like the blistered cloth like coating is rubbing off. Its happening at both my shoulders. It doesn't bother me that much but just wanted to see if anyone else had this.
> 
> View attachment 2129305



I haven't seen this before but I don't have much experience with blistered.  Do you think it's from where your handbag rubs?


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> oooooo very very nice
> 
> clarkda, what kind of work do you do that you're doing it at 1:10 in the morning?  if you don't mind my asking ....
> 
> I will take a picture of my husband in his jacket when it comes ...
> 
> In the meantime, the two of us, on the subway, in NY last winter, in various Rick leathers and hoodies ...



Awww lovely picture!



jenskar said:


> I want this, or the longer version, in the worst way http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ri...cat000000cat000002cat000008cat363504cat367200
> 
> Also the little ruched back leather dress



I have a strong attraction to these loose knit tops as well.  It's not something I would usually wear though so I have held off.  But I do think they are cool.


----------



## _debi_

So I did some shopping yesterday.... 

We started out in the RO shop in Mayfair and as I was browsing, who walks in but..... Gareth Pugh and Michele Lamy!!!!  I didn't notice them at first but heard the SAs talking to someone saying 'Oh what have you been doing', they said they had just been to lunch at Scott's (fancy restaurant), then the SA says something about how Rick said this, so my ears perk up and I look over and they are standing there.  Then they were talking about how they were going to see Rupert Everett in his new play, etc etc.  So that was quite exciting.

So I had a look around, it's always nice to see things in person.  The tops like this are so beautiful, I wish I could wear them, but I can't go without a bra sadly.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/350301 

So I asked them what leather vests they had...  they had black and a couple of the lighter colours, but I was looking specifically for grey.  She told me they didn't do grey this season, which was strange since Selfridges had a grey one online... love it when the SAs make stuff up.... haha

So we went over to Selfridges and they had the vest on display, I tried it on and loved it so decided to get it.  It's gorgeous!  This is it:

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...11-RP7713LB83/?previewAttribute=Grey+/+purple

I'll try to take some pics soon.  I hope the silk lining will be ok and not too delicate.  I wasn't sure at first about the purple tinge to the lining but then realised it was quite nice to have a bit of colour sitting next to your skin like that, it's more flattering than a straight grey I think.

It's still sitting in the Selfridges bag, I am a bit scared to take it out... haha.

And I blame all of this on mimi_glasshouse!!!!


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> and stop holding out on us...what did you get???



Yes, you guessed correctly.
Coming my way from across the pond.  
It's an oldie, from 2007.  Gently used.
Blistered bronze/gold.
Keep your fingers crossed that all will be well.....


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Yes, you guessed correctly.
> Coming my way from across the pond.
> It's an oldie, from 2007.  Gently used.
> Blistered bronze/gold.
> Keep your fingers crossed that all will be well.....



Yay more vests!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

clarkda said:


> i agree, however, this mentality can lead to dangerous places
> i read this article after it was mentioned on the blog, interesting reading really
> http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201304/buzz-bissinger-shopaholic-gucci-addiction
> 
> when its too hot to wear my jackets/furs/coats i just pump the air-conditioning up to full and lounge around in them.



That article is fabulous! Wonderfully written, insightful, and wry. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jenskar said:


> Just checked out the styles, and unless the model is a stick creature (which is possible) that might even run a bit bigger than most (but maybe not in the shoulders where you need it) so good to try both.  I like the pocket -- that's unique.
> 
> Also noticed the new moto jacket with patch pocket seems stocked in all sizes in Koolaid
> 
> Ugh, I should not have gone near Bergdorf -- they keep sending me promos
> 
> I want this, or the longer version, in the worst way http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ri...cat000000cat000002cat000008cat363504cat367200
> 
> Also the little ruched back leather dress




thanks Jenskar--question what is the difference between DNA Dust and Koolaid?  BTW I LOVE that dress!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Hermesaholic said:


> thanks Jenskar--question what is the difference between DNA Dust and Koolaid?



I was going to ask too if anyone can describe Koolaid, looks like a taupey brown, not too light but not too brown either. 

bergdorf has a jacket I've wanted for a while in koolaid, never thought about getting it in anything other than black but then again it is really similar to a black jacket I already have so might be worth considering another color. 

either way I'm going to have to hold out and pray it goes on sale. been waaaaay too spendy lately.


----------



## _debi_

Hermesaholic said:


> thanks Jenskar--question what is the difference between DNA Dust and Koolaid?  BTW I LOVE that dress!





mundodabolsa said:


> I was going to ask too if anyone can describe Koolaid, looks like a taupey brown, not too light but not too brown either.
> 
> bergdorf has a jacket I've wanted for a while in koolaid, never thought about getting it in anything other than black but then again it is really similar to a black jacket I already have so might be worth considering another color.
> 
> either way I'm going to have to hold out and pray it goes on sale. been waaaaay too spendy lately.



I've only just realised a minute ago that the vest I just bought is Kool Aid, I took it out of the bag and had a look at the tags.  So my description of it would be a mid-dark grey with a hint of purple in it.  I wouldn't say there is much brown in it, maybe a touch.  It is basically just grey.  Here are some Google images:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e....82.564.9.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.8.img.1gt78Ubh0Rs

DNA dust is much more brown/taupe:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ri...KH0AWol4GwBg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1672&bih=823 

Here is my vest again:

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...11-RP7713LB83/?previewAttribute=Grey+/+purple


----------



## mundodabolsa

_debi_ said:


> I've only just realised a minute ago that the vest I just bought is Kool Aid, I took it out of the bag and had a look at the tags.  So my description of it would be a mid-dark grey with a hint of purple in it.  I wouldn't say there is much brown in it, maybe a touch.  It is basically just grey.  Here are some Google images:



super super helpful, thanks for that.  I like that hint of purple a lot.  I'm starting to think the jacket I got this winter may also be koolaid.  

now to cross my fingers that the jacket I want makes it to sale.


----------



## _debi_

mundodabolsa said:


> super super helpful, thanks for that.  I like that hint of purple a lot.  I'm starting to think the jacket I got this winter may also be koolaid.
> 
> now to cross my fingers that the jacket I want makes it to sale.



No problem.  I like the hint of purple too, I think it makes it a bit more flattering than just a standard grey.

Definitely fingers crossed!  Which jacket is it?


----------



## mundodabolsa

_debi_ said:


> No problem.  I like the hint of purple too, I think it makes it a bit more flattering than just a standard grey.
> 
> Definitely fingers crossed!  *Which jacket is it?*



I'm not saying.  people get ideas when you post things in this forum and buy what I want! don't want to make it look appealing and covetable until it's in my sweet hands.


----------



## _debi_

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm not saying.  people get ideas when you post things in this forum and buy what I want! don't want to make it look appealing and covetable until it's in my sweet hands.



Haha I suppose that is true, I hadn't thought of that!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I just bought the blistered jacket in koolaid-short/asymetrical zipper.   it seemed like it could be worn as a light cardigan/jacket in spring and fall.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> Here's a pic as requested with the different leathers. I put all 3 next together. The one on the left is LG, middle is LB and right is LS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129289
> View attachment 2129290
> View attachment 2129291



*cmdfsu*
GREAT pics seeing the color way.  It looks so artistic!
Now we know the leather code, can you tell us the color names as well?
I know, I know.....asking so much, but I really like having the details in this subforum for future reference.  It's so helpful to see the colors and leather type together to compare/contrast.


----------



## dcblam

cmdfsu said:


> And also heres a pic of my LB with the question I posted before. Is this normal? It wasn't like this when I got it and I know its supposed to be a blistered/distressed jacket but this doesn't seem like it. These spots feel more leather like...almost like the blistered cloth like coating is rubbing off. Its happening at both my shoulders. It doesn't bother me that much but just wanted to see if anyone else had this.
> 
> View attachment 2129305



I can't remember who else mentioned this, but could it be from a bag strap?
This happened to me on a Vince paper thin leather jacket that I have.  
Alas, the problem with paper thin leather.


----------



## dcblam

jenskar said:


> oooooo very very nice
> 
> clarkda, what kind of work do you do that you're doing it at 1:10 in the morning?  if you don't mind my asking ....
> 
> I will take a picture of my husband in his jacket when it comes ...
> 
> In the meantime, the two of us, on the subway, in NY last winter, in various Rick leathers and hoodies ...



You guys look so *freakin' *adorable!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> it's the most amazing fur, light, but warm and soft and luxurious. my grandmother used to have a sable blanket on her bed (she lives in europe) and i remember as a child thinking it was the most amazing thing ever to be wrapped in.



Thanks for sharing your memory with us.....it's such a lovely thought and I'm sure you think of your grandmother whenever you sport that beauty.


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Yay more vests!!!



YES, and I blame *mimi *as well!!!!


_debi_
Could you please post pics of you in your vest???
I've been so intrigued by the Kool-aid color, it looks so rich.
LOL - now I kinda "get" the name.  Is this the powder color of grape Kool-aid?


----------



## dcblam

Hermesaholic said:


> I just bought the blistered jacket in koolaid-short/asymetrical zipper.   it seemed like it could be worn as a light cardigan/jacket in spring and fall.



I cannot WAIT to find out more about this jacket.  I think it's beautiful, especially the cut/drape, etc.  Your idea about using it for Spring/Fall looks to be perfect.    It appears NOT to have a lining around the collar, and of course the color look delicious.  Please let us know your thought and PLEASE post pics too


----------



## Hermesaholic

dcblam said:


> I cannot WAIT to find out more about this jacket.  I think it's beautiful, especially the cut/drape, etc.  Your idea about using it for Spring/Fall looks to be perfect.    It appears NOT to have a lining around the collar, and of course the color look delicious.  Please let us know your thought and PLEASE post pics too




Thanks I am very excited.  I wanted a black version but black tends to make things look very edgy and harsh (yes cool but i am not cool!) and I felt that dark brown or gray would be softer and more seasonless.  Also, my one pet peeve about RO is the fabric linings which while sumptuous inside I dont like how they show when unzipped.  I like seeing the leather on the return.  I am expecting it Tuesday and will let you know!


----------



## cmdfsu

_debi_ said:


> I think the size looks good. The main thing is that you can zip it up. They do stretch out about a size so it will get more comfortable. My black one started out like that, I could zip it up but it was very tight and I couldn't get much underneath, but after a few months it stretched so I can get more layers underneath and I think it's the perfect size now.
> 
> Also funny to hear people saying they never zip up their jackets, I only wear mine zipped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW
> 
> What other beauties do you have hidden in your closet?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Great comparison, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this before but I don't have much experience with blistered. Do you think it's from where your handbag rubs?


 
I love the look of it zipped up. I just think I'm too lazy haha or the fact that I dont exactly live in the windiest, coldest place.

Those are all my RO's but I also have 2 balenciaga leather motos (one in black and one in denim blue








dcblam said:


> *cmdfsu*
> GREAT pics seeing the color way. It looks so artistic!
> Now we know the leather code, can you tell us the color names as well?
> I know, I know.....asking so much, but I really like having the details in this subforum for future reference. It's so helpful to see the colors and leather type together to compare/contrast.


 
Yes the LG is called dark shadow (med gray)
LB is called is called Dust (light gray)
LS is called DNA Dust (taupe/brown)

I love all all the leathers are so different. I was trying to sell my LG cause I dont need 2 gray jackets but its so different than the other one and its the only one that actually fits over layers to wear in cold weather. The other ones only fit over tanks/shirts. So I may just end up keeping it instead of taking a huge loss



dcblam said:


> I can't remember who else mentioned this, but could it be from a bag strap?
> This happened to me on a Vince paper thin leather jacket that I have.
> Alas, the problem with paper thin leather.


 
I didnt even think about that. That probably it


----------



## cmdfsu

dcblam said:


> Yes, you guessed correctly.
> Coming my way from across the pond.
> It's an oldie, from 2007. Gently used.
> Blistered bronze/gold.
> Keep your fingers crossed that all will be well.....


 
Cant wait to see. I love Bronze



_debi_ said:


> So I did some shopping yesterday....
> 
> We started out in the RO shop in Mayfair and as I was browsing, who walks in but..... Gareth Pugh and Michele Lamy!!!! I didn't notice them at first but heard the SAs talking to someone saying 'Oh what have you been doing', they said they had just been to lunch at Scott's (fancy restaurant), then the SA says something about how Rick said this, so my ears perk up and I look over and they are standing there. Then they were talking about how they were going to see Rupert Everett in his new play, etc etc. So that was quite exciting.
> 
> So I had a look around, it's always nice to see things in person. The tops like this are so beautiful, I wish I could wear them, but I can't go without a bra sadly.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/350301
> 
> So I asked them what leather vests they had... they had black and a couple of the lighter colours, but I was looking specifically for grey. She told me they didn't do grey this season, which was strange since Selfridges had a grey one online... love it when the SAs make stuff up.... haha
> 
> So we went over to Selfridges and they had the vest on display, I tried it on and loved it so decided to get it. It's gorgeous! This is it:
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...11-RP7713LB83/?previewAttribute=Grey+/+purple
> 
> I'll try to take some pics soon. I hope the silk lining will be ok and not too delicate. I wasn't sure at first about the purple tinge to the lining but then realised it was quite nice to have a bit of colour sitting next to your skin like that, it's more flattering than a straight grey I think.
> 
> It's still sitting in the Selfridges bag, I am a bit scared to take it out... haha.
> 
> And I blame all of this on mimi_glasshouse!!!!


 
I like it! Its a neutral with a bit of color!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

_debi_ said:


> So much to catch up on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These jackets are still available online, they have them on NAP, The Corner and Farfetch if you are still interested.....



Thanks for the info....now I have to wait a bit as I ordered a Celine Trapeze  after I was told the jacket was sold out...and the jacket will be available in other color next season ....


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

_debi_ said:


> So I did some shopping yesterday....
> 
> We started out in the RO shop in Mayfair and as I was browsing, who walks in but..... Gareth Pugh and Michele Lamy!!!!  I didn't notice them at first but heard the SAs talking to someone saying 'Oh what have you been doing', they said they had just been to lunch at Scott's (fancy restaurant), then the SA says something about how Rick said this, so my ears perk up and I look over and they are standing there.  Then they were talking about how they were going to see Rupert Everett in his new play, etc etc.  So that was quite exciting.
> 
> So I had a look around, it's always nice to see things in person.  The tops like this are so beautiful, I wish I could wear them, but I can't go without a bra sadly.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/350301
> 
> So I asked them what leather vests they had...  they had black and a couple of the lighter colours, but I was looking specifically for grey.  She told me they didn't do grey this season, which was strange since Selfridges had a grey one online... love it when the SAs make stuff up.... haha
> 
> So we went over to Selfridges and they had the vest on display, I tried it on and loved it so decided to get it.  It's gorgeous!  This is it:
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...11-RP7713LB83/?previewAttribute=Grey+/+purple
> 
> I'll try to take some pics soon.  I hope the silk lining will be ok and not too delicate.  I wasn't sure at first about the purple tinge to the lining but then realised it was quite nice to have a bit of colour sitting next to your skin like that, it's more flattering than a straight grey I think.
> 
> It's still sitting in the Selfridges bag, I am a bit scared to take it out... haha.
> 
> And I blame all of this on mimi_glasshouse!!!!





dcblam said:


> YES, and I blame *mimi *as well



LOL
I hear your "blame" but I can also see your smiley faces too...

I don't mind being blamed as long as you find me as GOOD influence...

Modelling pics please


----------



## scoreee

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm not saying.  people get ideas when you post things in this forum and buy what I want! don't want to make it look appealing and covetable until it's in my sweet hands.



Hahahaha. I totally agree!! OMG


----------



## Hermesaholic

Anyone ever order RO from SSENSE?


----------



## clarkda

Hermesaholic said:


> Anyone ever order RO from SSENSE?



yer i have bought a drkshdw shirt from SSENSE


----------



## Hermesaholic

clarkda said:


> yer i have bought a drkshdw shirt from SSENSE



thanks--i did a search for a piece i want and got several places to buy.  most of which i have never heard of


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Hermesaholic said:


> thanks--i did a search for a piece i want and got several places to buy.  most of which i have never heard of



SSENSE is legitimate....but their prices are always higher than US and EU due to the high tariff to Canada...
They have a brick & Mortar store in Montreal and I visit once in a while.


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> YES, and I blame *mimi *as well!!!!
> 
> 
> _debi_
> Could you please post pics of you in your vest???
> I've been so intrigued by the Kool-aid color, it looks so rich.
> LOL - now I kinda "get" the name.  Is this the powder color of grape Kool-aid?



haha you could be right!!

I will do, I'll at least get pics of the colour, mod pics are a bit tricky for me as my full length mirror is away from natural light so I don't get the best pics.  So I have to ask my husband to take pictures of me and that makes me feel like a wally.  hahaha



dcblam said:


> I can't remember who else mentioned this, but could it be from a bag strap?
> This happened to me on a Vince paper thin leather jacket that I have.
> Alas, the problem with paper thin leather.



Hmmm this is worrying me, hope it doesn't happen to my lovely new vest 



Hermesaholic said:


> Thanks I am very excited.  I wanted a black version but black tends to make things look very edgy and harsh (yes cool but i am not cool!) and I felt that dark brown or gray would be softer and more seasonless.  Also, my one pet peeve about RO is the fabric linings which while sumptuous inside I dont like how they show when unzipped.  I like seeing the leather on the return.  I am expecting it Tuesday and will let you know!



I'm curious about this jacket as well, I was looking at it for myself a month or two ago (well the smooth leather not blistered) but then realised I don't really need it...  it's interesting the way it has no lining, wonder what that is like to wear.



cmdfsu said:


> I like it! Its a neutral with a bit of color!



Thanks!



mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks for the info....now I have to wait a bit as I ordered a Celine Trapeze  after I was told the jacket was sold out...and the jacket will be available in other color next season ....



haha cool.  It is also available in this Kool Aid colour we're all talking about 



mimi_glasshouse said:


> LOL
> I hear your "blame" but I can also see your smiley faces too...
> 
> I don't mind being blamed as long as you find me as GOOD influence...
> 
> Modelling pics please



haha of course, I now have a lovely vest thanks to you!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

Oy vey. My drapey grey jacket came today and I am flummoxed. For one, it is slightly metallic -- not what I expected. It is very very thin and light and now I see what you all mean when you say it almost looks like fabric, not leather. Not complaining because I will get more wear out of a lighter piece. My main concern is, is it too big?? Look at the room! My other RO is a thicker, more traditional leather in one size smaller so feels comparatively straightjacket-esque. Lastly, the seller crammed it into a tight little ball before mailing it halfway across the world so it is super wrinkled. Hopefully hanging it in a steamy bathroom will help?


----------



## clarkda

schadenfreude said:


> Oy vey. My drapey grey jacket came today and I am flummoxed. For one, it is slightly metallic -- not what I expected. It is very very thin and light and now I see what you all mean when you say it almost looks like fabric, not leather. Not complaining because I will get more wear out of a lighter piece. My main concern is, is it too big?? Look at the room! My other RO is a thicker, more traditional leather in one size smaller so feels comparatively straightjacket-esque. Lastly, the seller crammed it into a tight little ball before mailing it halfway across the world so it is super wrinkled. Hopefully hanging it in a steamy bathroom will help?



Looks a little big in the arms also...


----------



## _debi_

schadenfreude said:


> Oy vey. My drapey grey jacket came today and I am flummoxed. For one, it is slightly metallic -- not what I expected. It is very very thin and light and now I see what you all mean when you say it almost looks like fabric, not leather. Not complaining because I will get more wear out of a lighter piece. My main concern is, is it too big?? Look at the room! My other RO is a thicker, more traditional leather in one size smaller so feels comparatively straightjacket-esque. Lastly, the seller crammed it into a tight little ball before mailing it halfway across the world so it is super wrinkled. Hopefully hanging it in a steamy bathroom will help?



I wouldn't worry about the wrinkles, that will I'm sure come out.  But it is quite big on you, maybe even two sizes?  It's more in the sleeves that you notice it.  It's still wearable though.  I like the colour, think it's really nice.  Where did you get it again?


----------



## _debi_

Some pics of my vest.  I love it, but I need to try it on with my clothes to make sure it goes.

You can see that slight purple tinge when it's next to my pure grey kitchen cupboards.  And that is Kool Aid next to DNA Dust (though there are different versions of DNA dust), you can see that it just looks grey next to brown like that.

That is me trying it on, not necessarily what I would wear it over normally, just my outfit for today.  You can see how bad my hallway lighting is.....


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Some pics of my vest.  I love it, but I need to try it on with my clothes to make sure it goes.
> 
> You can see that slight purple tinge when it's next to my pure grey kitchen cupboards.  And that is Kool Aid next to DNA Dust (though there are different versions of DNA dust), you can see that it just looks grey next to brown like that.
> 
> That is me trying it on, not necessarily what I would wear it over normally, just my outfit for today.  You can see how bad my hallway lighting is.....



looks great!
only rick could turn a colour that is supposed to be red red red, into grey


----------



## dcblam

schadenfreude said:


> Oy vey. My drapey grey jacket came today and I am flummoxed. For one, it is slightly metallic -- not what I expected. It is very very thin and light and now I see what you all mean when you say it almost looks like fabric, not leather. Not complaining because I will get more wear out of a lighter piece. My main concern is, is it too big?? Look at the room! My other RO is a thicker, more traditional leather in one size smaller so feels comparatively straightjacket-esque. Lastly, the seller crammed it into a tight little ball before mailing it halfway across the world so it is super wrinkled. Hopefully hanging it in a steamy bathroom will help?




Oy vey indeed.  It is big on you, but since it's lightweight, it does drape nicely when unzipped.    Now, is this returnable??  IF not, I would play with it for a bit and would even consider pushing up the sleeves of the jacket to see how this looks.  I do like the neutral color.  The wrinkles should come out with wear.


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Some pics of my vest.  I love it, but I need to try it on with my clothes to make sure it goes.
> 
> You can see that slight purple tinge when it's next to my pure grey kitchen cupboards.  And that is Kool Aid next to DNA Dust (though there are different versions of DNA dust), you can see that it just looks grey next to brown like that.
> 
> That is me trying it on, not necessarily what I would wear it over normally, just my outfit for today.  You can see how bad my hallway lighting is.....



I do love how he can make the many shades of grey!!!
With his jackets, lighting is everything.  I wore my dark dust sailbiker the other day.  While driving, I noticed the color at the end of my sleeve looked so much lighter than the rest of the jacket and it alarmed me - "heck, what kind of stain is this" and soon realized it was just the effect of the sun. Phew.

Putting the vest next to the DNA really helps to understand this complicated color.  

AND - you wore it perfectly.  I would TOTALLY wear it with your outfit of the day.  

Still waiting for Bronzie to cross my threshold (thanks again *mimi* and *clarkda* for enabling )


----------



## Hermesaholic

schadenfreude said:


> Oy vey. My drapey grey jacket came today and I am flummoxed. For one, it is slightly metallic -- not what I expected. It is very very thin and light and now I see what you all mean when you say it almost looks like fabric, not leather. Not complaining because I will get more wear out of a lighter piece. My main concern is, is it too big?? Look at the room! My other RO is a thicker, more traditional leather in one size smaller so feels comparatively straightjacket-esque. Lastly, the seller crammed it into a tight little ball before mailing it halfway across the world so it is super wrinkled. Hopefully hanging it in a steamy bathroom will help?


  love this on you.........the color is stunning with your hair!  I like loose


----------



## schadenfreude

clarkda said:


> Looks a little big in the arms also...





_debi_ said:


> I wouldn't worry about the wrinkles, that will I'm sure come out.  But it is quite big on you, maybe even two sizes?  It's more in the sleeves that you notice it.  It's still wearable though.  I like the colour, think it's really nice.  Where did you get it again?





dcblam said:


> Oy vey indeed.  It is big on you, but since it's lightweight, it does drape nicely when unzipped.    Now, is this returnable??  IF not, I would play with it for a bit and would even consider pushing up the sleeves of the jacket to see how this looks.  I do like the neutral color.  The wrinkles should come out with wear.





Hermesaholic said:


> love this on you.........the color is stunning with your hair!  I like loose



Thanks everyone. It's a fleabay find so it's not returnable. I could file a SNAD claim as there is definitely more wear than what was described, but I have always approached ebay with a _caveat emptor_ attitude. To be fair, it was a really good price. 

I tried it on again this morning (with a "real" outfit, not yoga pants!) and it just looks humongous. I have a good tailor who has worked on leather for me before, perhaps I'll bring it to him and see if he can do anything with the sleeves -- that's the part that bothers me the most.


----------



## bedhead

schadenfreude said:


> Thanks everyone. It's a fleabay find so it's not returnable. I could file a SNAD claim as there is definitely more wear than what was described, but I have always approached ebay with a _caveat emptor_ attitude. To be fair, it was a really good price.
> 
> I tried it on again this morning (with a "real" outfit, not yoga pants!) and it just looks humongous. I have a good tailor who has worked on leather for me before, perhaps I'll bring it to him and see if he can do anything with the sleeves -- that's the part that bothers me the most.



The sleeves do look quite loose on you. I have a black RO jacket in this type of very lightweight, drapey leather, and I think the leather stretches a bit with wear. I've noticed that the sleeves have gotten looser already and I've only had it a few weeks. It's really pretty on you, just too loose. Could you resell it and get another one in a smaller size?

Also- hi ladies! I've been reading this thread for ages and you all have definitely helped encourage my RO obsession. And thanks for the tip about MyHabit- I saw someone mention them here a couple of weeks ago, signed up, and they had a RO sale a few days later! Picked up an asymmetrical skirt and top.


----------



## dcblam

schadenfreude said:


> Thanks everyone. It's a fleabay find so it's not returnable. I could file a SNAD claim as there is definitely more wear than what was described, but I have always approached ebay with a _caveat emptor_ attitude. To be fair, it was a really good price.
> 
> I tried it on again this morning (with a "real" outfit, not yoga pants!) and it just looks humongous. I have a good tailor who has worked on leather for me before, perhaps I'll bring it to him and see if he can do anything with the sleeves -- that's the part that bothers me the most.




AND, if all else fails......make it into a vest????  

I totally understand how you feel about transactions via ebay.  Unless it's grossly misrepresented, I let things slide.  On the one hand, you can get awesome finds, but there are times when it presents a bit of a headache.  You are right - caveat emptor.  We will make lemonade out of this situation!

I may find myself in this same situation with Bronzie making its way here from across the Atlantic.


----------



## dcblam

bedhead said:


> The sleeves do look quite loose on you. I have a black RO jacket in this type of very lightweight, drapey leather, and I think the leather stretches a bit with wear. I've noticed that the sleeves have gotten looser already and I've only had it a few weeks. It's really pretty on you, just too loose. Could you resell it and get another one in a smaller size?
> 
> Also- hi ladies! I've been reading this thread for ages and you all have definitely helped encourage my RO obsession. And thanks for the tip about MyHabit- I saw someone mention them here a couple of weeks ago, signed up, and they had a RO sale a few days later! Picked up an asymmetrical skirt and top.




HELLO and welcome.....there's a gent here too, *clarkda*, who's utterly fab and helpful.
So, you must give us more info on your score from MyHabit.  We also encourage posting pics so we can get a better idea of these beautiful RO pieces when worn by real humans!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

_debi_ said:


> Some pics of my vest.  I love it, but I need to try it on with my clothes to make sure it goes.
> 
> You can see that slight purple tinge when it's next to my pure grey kitchen cupboards.  And that is Kool Aid next to DNA Dust (though there are different versions of DNA dust), you can see that it just looks grey next to brown like that.
> 
> That is me trying it on, not necessarily what I would wear it over normally, just my outfit for today.  You can see how bad my hallway lighting is.....



Looks great !! Hope you enjoy it !!


----------



## schadenfreude

bedhead said:


> The sleeves do look quite loose on you. I have a black RO jacket in this type of very lightweight, drapey leather, and I think the leather stretches a bit with wear. I've noticed that the sleeves have gotten looser already and I've only had it a few weeks. It's really pretty on you, just too loose. Could you resell it and get another one in a smaller size?



I could resell it, I guess, but I've had a couple of very frustrating incidents selling on the bay over the past year. I suppose I could try Bonz.



dcblam said:


> AND, if all else fails......make it into a vest????
> 
> I totally understand how you feel about transactions via ebay.  Unless it's grossly misrepresented, I let things slide.  On the one hand, you can get awesome finds, but there are times when it presents a bit of a headache.  You are right - caveat emptor.  We will make lemonade out of this situation!
> 
> I may find myself in this same situation with Bronzie making its way here from across the Atlantic.



Positive thoughts! Keeping my fingers crossed that it does work out for you.

I'm glad there's someone else that shares my eBay philosophy. I really don't understand people's mindset... you're buying something sight unseen, likely pre-owned, at a fraction of retail and you're going to complain about an item's condition? (Hence my reserve with the bay... the seller always loses, no matter what.)  PHEW! Enough ranting.


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> looks great!
> only rick could turn a colour that is supposed to be red red red, into grey





dcblam said:


> I do love how he can make the many shades of grey!!!
> With his jackets, lighting is everything.  I wore my dark dust sailbiker the other day.  While driving, I noticed the color at the end of my sleeve looked so much lighter than the rest of the jacket and it alarmed me - "heck, what kind of stain is this" and soon realized it was just the effect of the sun. Phew.
> 
> Putting the vest next to the DNA really helps to understand this complicated color.
> 
> AND - you wore it perfectly.  I would TOTALLY wear it with your outfit of the day.
> 
> Still waiting for Bronzie to cross my threshold (thanks again *mimi* and *clarkda* for enabling )





mimi_glasshouse said:


> Looks great !! Hope you enjoy it !!



Thanks guys!!  Looks like we are getting some spring weather next week so I could be wearing it sooner than anticipated 



bedhead said:


> Also- hi ladies! I've been reading this thread  for ages and you all have definitely helped encourage my RO obsession.  And thanks for the tip about MyHabit- I saw someone mention them here a  couple of weeks ago, signed up, and they had a RO sale a few days later!  Picked up an asymmetrical skirt and top.



Welcome!


----------



## clarkda

i suggest you all get over to yoox, they are having a sale

RO
http://www.yoox.com/au/women/shoponline/rick owens_d

lillies
http://www.yoox.com/au/women/shoponline/rick owens lilies_d

DRKSHDW
http://www.yoox.com/au/women/shoponline/drkshdw by rick owens_d


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> i suggest you all get over to yoox, they are having a sale
> 
> RO
> http://www.yoox.com/au/women/shoponline/rick owens_d
> 
> lillies
> http://www.yoox.com/au/women/shoponline/rick owens lilies_d
> 
> DRKSHDW
> http://www.yoox.com/au/women/shoponline/drkshdw by rick owens_d



GRRR, your links only took us to the main page of YOOX.  It's interesting that the inventory is NOT the same for every country.  Wonder why?  Anyone have any answers or guesses?  The same thing happens on Net-A-Porter as well.


----------



## clarkda

the warehouse they distribute from determines the stock they have, but i thought yoox had only one warehouse..... sorry the links didnt work, but still check it out


----------



## clarkda

also check out Gareth Pugh, if you dont know about him already, his label was bought by rick and michelle and his pieces have a similar aesthetic but with more futurism and geometric constructions. hes a favourite with daphne guinness


----------



## dcblam




----------



## dcblam

Okay, having some technical issues (aka user error...LOL), but an chuffed to show you Bronzie who just arrived!
Am taking care if sick hubby, so no mod shots today 
She is in pristine condition for a 2007 model and has a leather tag that we don't have listed!  Go figure. Seller said its blistered, but it does not feel or look like blistered. Nice weight. I had hoped for thinner, but am delighted nonetheless  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks for letting me share!

clarkda- a special thanks to you for helping me. Xxoo and will check out GP - have admired, but have never seen IRL.


----------



## chloe speaks

greetings everyone! haven't checked in here for quite a bit; in a place to keep the shopping in check, but lately very much jonesing for a RO dress and the classic black biker jacket. plus, i'm selling my shearling RO (prob. not a good time...better to try again in the fall). love all the purchases, and living vicariously through you'all!



schadenfreude said:


> Oy vey. My drapey grey jacket came today and I am flummoxed. For one, it is slightly metallic -- not what I expected. It is very very thin and light and now I see what you all mean when you say it almost looks like fabric, not leather. Not complaining because I will get more wear out of a lighter piece. My main concern is, is it too big?? Look at the room! My other RO is a thicker, more traditional leather in one size smaller so feels comparatively straightjacket-esque. Lastly, the seller crammed it into a tight little ball before mailing it halfway across the world so it is super wrinkled. Hopefully hanging it in a steamy bathroom will help?


my gray jacket is the same; some kind of 'waxed' type finish rather than puffy leather feels that way. i have noticed the metallic finishes can also be a tiny bit stiff that gives it a more papery feel until it's really worn in, and the metallic also wears off a little giving it a more distressed feeling. i know that i'm late but i'm also throwing in the vote that it is a nice color and style on you, just quite a bit too large. would you tend to wear it in summer/spring rather than fall/winter? for that kind of leather you'd end up wearing it as a layer in the cooler months so i'd also size up no more than one size to allow for one thin sweater underneath.




_debi_ said:


> Some pics of my vest.  I love it, but I need to try it on with my clothes to make sure it goes.
> 
> You can see that slight purple tinge when it's next to my pure grey kitchen cupboards.  And that is Kool Aid next to DNA Dust (though there are different versions of DNA dust), you can see that it just looks grey next to brown like that.
> 
> That is me trying it on, not necessarily what I would wear it over normally, just my outfit for today.  You can see how bad my hallway lighting is.....


that is such a unique color Kool-aid. It looks like a great addition to your other pieces that I've seen here debi 


dcblam said:


> View attachment 2136124
> 
> View attachment 2136125
> 
> View attachment 2136126


NICE! I am so admiring all the vests here. I've never been able to quite place vests into my wardrobe personally, but I am really thinking of trying it out.


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> Okay, having some technical issues (aka user error...LOL), but an chuffed to show you Bronzie who just arrived!
> Am taking care if sick hubby, so no mod shots today
> She is in pristine condition for a 2007 model and has a leather tag that we don't have listed!  Go figure. Seller said its blistered, but it does not feel or look like blistered. Nice weight. I had hoped for thinner, but am delighted nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136148
> 
> View attachment 2136149
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> clarkda- a special thanks to you for helping me. Xxoo and will check out GP - have admired, but have never seen IRL.



The vest looks great!!! Hope your husband gets well soon and we cn get get some mod shots! Defs check out GP, my habit is having a mini sale of his stuff too


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Okay, having some technical issues (aka user error...LOL), but an chuffed to show you Bronzie who just arrived!
> Am taking care if sick hubby, so no mod shots today
> She is in pristine condition for a 2007 model and has a leather tag that we don't have listed!  Go figure. Seller said its blistered, but it does not feel or look like blistered. Nice weight. I had hoped for thinner, but am delighted nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136148
> 
> View attachment 2136149
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> clarkda- a special thanks to you for helping me. Xxoo and will check out GP - have admired, but have never seen IRL.



LOVE this!!  The colour is fantastic, it will go with everything.  Can't wait to see the mod shots.  Where did you get it?



chloe speaks said:


> greetings everyone! haven't checked in here for quite a bit; in a place to keep the shopping in check, but lately very much jonesing for a RO dress and the classic black biker jacket. plus, i'm selling my shearling RO (prob. not a good time...better to try again in the fall). love all the purchases, and living vicariously through you'all!
> 
> 
> that is such a unique color Kool-aid. It looks like a great addition to your other pieces that I've seen here debi
> 
> NICE! I am so admiring all the vests here. I've never been able to quite place vests into my wardrobe personally, but I am really thinking of trying it out.



Welcome back!!  

I was the exact same, I didn't think the vests were for me so I never really paid much attention to them.  But then recently I saw them styled a bit differently and started thinking about it and then couldn't get it out of my head.....  I think it's going to be so useful, great all the time in the spring and fall and great for summer nights (here in London....).  I usually just wear cardigans all summer so this will be a nice alternative.  Not that I want to encourage your spending.... haha


----------



## clarkda

Drkshdw+ro


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> Drkshdw+ro



Very cool.

Are you on the tube?


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Are you on the tube?



Wow u got tht from the fraction of the train u cn see? Yer its on the tube


----------



## Lae

clarkda said:


> Wow u got tht from the fraction of the train u cn see? Yer its on the tube



The seats are a giveaway .
I've been wearing the female version of those pants a lot lately. I love them but hate that they go down so much. You have to pull them up at least ten times a day.


----------



## clarkda

Lae said:


> The seats are a giveaway .
> I've been wearing the female version of those pants a lot lately. I love them but hate that they go down so much. You have to pull them up at least ten times a day.



They have the same seats in parts of australia.... Diffirent floors though. Thr problem with all elasticated pants is the elastane weakens....


----------



## Lae

clarkda said:


> They have the same seats in parts of australia.... Diffirent floors though. Thr problem with all elasticated pants is the elastane weakens....



Ah... I've never been to Australia so I didn't know that. As for the pants, they had this problem from day one. That didn't stop me from buying a second pair, though.


----------



## clarkda

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=b&dept=women&sale=A1DWVRPZN8CUVZ&ref=qd_g_women_up_5_0_A1DWVRPZN8CUVZ_b

mark it in your diaries, looks like theres some good pieces


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> Drkshdw+ro



GREAT pic!
I'll get to posting pics sometime soon - after DH recovered from a spring cold, guess who got it????

Off to check MyHabit.....


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> Okay, having some technical issues (aka user error...LOL), but an chuffed to show you Bronzie who just arrived!
> Am taking care if sick hubby, so no mod shots today
> She is in pristine condition for a 2007 model and has a leather tag that we don't have listed!  Go figure. Seller said its blistered, but it does not feel or look like blistered. Nice weight. I had hoped for thinner, but am delighted nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136148
> 
> View attachment 2136149
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> clarkda- a special thanks to you for helping me. Xxoo and will check out GP - have admired, but have never seen IRL.



Gorgeous !!  I bet it looks amazing on you!


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> Drkshdw+ro



I have the female version of those -- LOVE the proportion it creates.  It's amazing having spent most of life in the "long legged" fashion mode to mutate into a Michael Phelps body and love it is rather unique (am I making sense for anyone else out there??)


----------



## chloe speaks

jenskar said:


> I have the female version of those -- LOVE the proportion it creates.  It's amazing having spent most of life in the "long legged" fashion mode to mutate into a *Michael Phelps body* and love it is rather unique (am I making sense for anyone else out there??)


 
LOL :giggles:
RO is one of those designers that subvert that idea of what a fashionable woman can look like.

Other references for the drop crotch shorts: harem pants and diapers


----------



## bedhead

Just hit up the MyHabit sale - some great pieces there. I got two jackets and a cardigan. The stuff is going fast though! I was sitting there hitting refresh so I got in just as the sale started, and by the time I had added those three items to my cart the other stuff I wanted was already gone. 

When they arrive I will likely post modeling pics - I am a little camera-shy though. I have recently lost over 50 pounds but I still see myself as a bigger girl in photos so I get self-conscious.


----------



## dcblam

bedhead said:


> Just hit up the MyHabit sale - some great pieces there. I got two jackets and a cardigan. The stuff is going fast though! I was sitting there hitting refresh so I got in just as the sale started, and by the time I had added those three items to my cart the other stuff I wanted was already gone.
> 
> When they arrive I will likely post modeling pics - I am a little camera-shy though. I have recently lost over 50 pounds but I still see myself as a bigger girl in photos so I get self-conscious.



Congrats and you should be very proud of your weight loss - WOOT WOOT!
Please DO provide pics for us!
I have something in my cart, but do I REALLY need another RO jacket?? LOL.


----------



## bedhead

dcblam said:


> Congrats and you should be very proud of your weight loss - WOOT WOOT!
> Please DO provide pics for us!
> I have something in my cart, but do I REALLY need another RO jacket?? LOL.



Thanks! I am really proud of the weight loss, but for some reason I'm still self-conscious about photos. I will have to get over it so I can show photos of all my RO goodies!

I got two jackets - the "cracked" leather peplum in black, and the leather biker jacket in DNA dust. The cracked leather looks like the blistered leather RO jacket I have - do you all think that one is blistered or is it another texture? Either way I am sure it will be amazing. I only have one RO jacket so far and I am totally obsessed now!


----------



## bedhead

Well, I got the MyHabit shipment today, and 3 of the 4 items I got are going back. I am keeping the cardigan but the jackets were too snug in the chest. So if anyone had the DNA Dust biker jacket or the black "cracked" (blistered) leather jacket in a 46 on their wish list, they'll probably become available again after they process my return. 

One good thing though - when I went back to their site to print out the return forms, one item from the RO sale was still in my cart, so I was able to get it even though the sale was over. Hoping it works better than the jackets did.


----------



## _debi_

bedhead said:


> Well, I got the MyHabit shipment today, and 3 of the 4 items I got are going back. I am keeping the cardigan but the jackets were too snug in the chest. So if anyone had the DNA Dust biker jacket or the black "cracked" (blistered) leather jacket in a 46 on their wish list, they'll probably become available again after they process my return.
> 
> One good thing though - when I went back to their site to print out the return forms, one item from the RO sale was still in my cart, so I was able to get it even though the sale was over. Hoping it works better than the jackets did.



My black one was tight in the chest when I first got it but stretched to a good fit. If it's tight but you can still do it up it will probably be fine after some wear.


----------



## minh

plenty of RO @ theoutnet (international). I managed to get this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/183115. Hopefully this time it is meant to be mine, because the previous one which  I ordered from yoox had to go back - it was too small. This time I went one size up, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## dcblam

bedhead said:


> Well, I got the MyHabit shipment today, and 3 of the 4 items I got are going back. I am keeping the cardigan but the jackets were too snug in the chest. So if anyone had the DNA Dust biker jacket or the black "cracked" (blistered) leather jacket in a 46 on their wish list, they'll probably become available again after they process my return.
> 
> One good thing though - when I went back to their site to print out the return forms, one item from the RO sale was still in my cart, so I was able to get it even though the sale was over. Hoping it works better than the jackets did.



Oh poo about the jackets, but I can totally understand.  I'm a B cup and find that these jackets are not cut out for those with boobage, but many folks actually don't zip up their jackets when worn.  Yup.  And* debi* has a good point as well, they do stretch.

What cardi did you get along with what was in your cart  - on its way to you???


----------



## clarkda

Im keen to see all these new purchases being modelled when they arrive (providing they fit of course)


----------



## clarkda

http://shop.leclaireur.com/shopping/women/rick-owens-patchwork-coat-item-10265380.aspx

i stumbled across this, ive never seen anything like it from rick owens before....


----------



## dcblam

^^Wow, that's different - and I noticed that they did not mention that it's NEW SEASON, wonder if it's old stock?

Speaking of old stock, I was in Chicago this past weekend for a visit and went to the uber fab boutique Ikram.  They had some lovely new items, but was surprised to see old season items as well.  AND, did a mad dash into Barneys as well and saw a new to me leather code....LT - calf leather.  It's marked Vitello.
As you can imagine, so very very soft and saw the color KOOLAID in person - LOVE this color.
And no, I didn't purchase a thing.


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> ^^Wow, that's different - and I noticed that they did not mention that it's NEW SEASON, wonder if it's old stock?
> 
> Speaking of old stock, I was in Chicago this past weekend for a visit and went to the uber fab boutique Ikram.  They had some lovely new items, but was surprised to see old season items as well.  AND, did a mad dash into Barneys as well and saw a new to me leather code....LT - calf leather.  It's marked Vitello.
> As you can imagine, so very very soft and saw the color KOOLAID in person - LOVE this color.
> And no, I didn't purchase a thing.



the piece is probs HUN/Palais Royale so has no season, they also have a mink jacket. lucky you guys have a good season of pieces as women, the mens stuff this season isn't great, i tried on a couple of jackets in london and found nothing i loved  im loving the strong silhouettes of this season for women plus the lightness of some of the pieces.... its a nice juxtaposition from his usual work


----------



## bedhead

dcblam said:


> Oh poo about the jackets, but I can totally understand.  I'm a B cup and find that these jackets are not cut out for those with boobage, but many folks actually don't zip up their jackets when worn.  Yup.  And* debi* has a good point as well, they do stretch.
> 
> What cardi did you get along with what was in your cart  - on its way to you???



Yeah, they were absolutely beautiful but I didn't feel great in them, and I've made a commitment to myself that I will only keep items that I love. I've had far too many designer goods go unworn/unused in my closet so I need to stick to it. The one RO jacket I have now was tight in the bust at first and then stretched, but at least I could close it. I couldn't get these ones closed at all.

The cardi is the shorter asymmetrical one, in wool. I have a few other RO cardigans but they are all longer. I really like the length of this one and the wool is really nice - nicer than the other two wool cardigans I have from a few years ago! The other item I got that's on its way is the mock-neck sweater. I hope it fits. 

I also got the Sailbiker jacket from the Outnet. It's cute, but I don't know if the loose style is all that flattering to my shape. It's very boxy. I am traveling for a couple of days but I will take some modeling shots when I get back and get opinions, since I have 28 days to return it.


----------



## dcblam

bedhead said:


> Yeah, they were absolutely beautiful but I didn't feel great in them, and I've made a commitment to myself that I will only keep items that I love. I've had far too many designer goods go unworn/unused in my closet so I need to stick to it. The one RO jacket I have now was tight in the bust at first and then stretched, but at least I could close it. I couldn't get these ones closed at all.
> 
> The cardi is the shorter asymmetrical one, in wool. I have a few other RO cardigans but they are all longer. I really like the length of this one and the wool is really nice - nicer than the other two wool cardigans I have from a few years ago! The other item I got that's on its way is the mock-neck sweater. I hope it fits.
> 
> I also got the Sailbiker jacket from the Outnet. It's cute, but I don't know if the loose style is all that flattering to my shape. It's very boxy. I am traveling for a couple of days but I will take some modeling shots when I get back and get opinions, since I have 28 days to return it.



You're smart to come to the realization that you should only keep the items that you love and love wearing.....for me, the love wearing part gets complicated sometimes.   I also feel the same way about my Sailbiker.  I adore the cut/silhouette, but KNOW that it's not the most flattering for me, being so short, but heck - I love it and that it has ROOM underneath for bulkier items.  It's all about finding the right clothes to wear with it - AND - I do get compliments on the jacket whenever I wear it....so, it must not be as offensive looking as I imagine - LOL!

AND, do post pics for us.  I find that seeing photos of myself in articles of clothing does help me make a decision to keep or not to keep.  Thank goodness for return policies!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> the piece is probs HUN/Palais Royale so has no season, they also have a mink jacket. lucky you guys have a good season of pieces as women, the mens stuff this season isn't great, i tried on a couple of jackets in london and found nothing i loved  im loving the strong silhouettes of this season for women plus the lightness of some of the pieces.... its a nice juxtaposition from his usual work



or course, I never thought about HUN/Palais Royale.  In some ways, it may be a good thing that one is not motivated to purchase EVERY season for these items - it will stress ones wallet!  You've also made me think that I should pop by when I'm in Paris for a quick look-see at the end of the month.  I'm just breezing by on my way to Burgundy, but will try to make a short detour.


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> or course, I never thought about HUN/Palais Royale.  In some ways, it may be a good thing that one is not motivated to purchase EVERY season for these items - it will stress ones wallet!  You've also made me think that I should pop by when I'm in Paris for a quick look-see at the end of the month.  I'm just breezing by on my way to Burgundy, but will try to make a short detour.



that's quite dangerous, you may leave the store convinced that you need a 20,000 dollar rick owens chair.... but the store is great and they stock full collections (as well as some gareth pugh) and you may even run into rick or michelle! 

i don't buy much anymore, i have a very large wardrobe full of things i don't wear but i love, and rick owens menswear can get a bit same same if you aren't the type to wear dresses, clogs, skirts, oversized jeans etc...


----------



## sundaymornings

Hi everyone,
I just had a question regarding the sizes of the Rick Owens (classic) biker leather jackets. I've read that they run small and I've seen people who are size 0-2 say that they bought sizes 40-42 and from the photos, they look quite fitted. But then I see that some of the models online were pictured wearing a 38... So now I'm really torn on what size to order! I'm 5'2 and usually an 0-2. I'd like the jacket to be fitted but still feel like I'm able to breathe...

For those of you who have these biker jackets, would you mind telling me what size you got and how it fits you? 

Also, I know that these biker jackets come in different leathers...which kind is the "stiffest"? I see them listed as lambskin and calfskin....is there a noticeable difference? Oh, and is there a difference between "washed blistered leather" and regular blistered leather? Because I see the blistered ones sometimes listed without the "wash" part...

Argh, I am so confused!  Sorry for these questions but I'd really appreciate some advice on this. Thanks!


----------



## chloe speaks

OK; I've followed this thread for some time now, but I don't think I've seen it mentioned of When You Think your RO Jacket is Ready To Be Cleaned? All these ROs have special finishes and it's hard to really trust anyone with your RO...

When do you decide it should be cleaned and do you just send it to a Leather Cleaning Specialist?


----------



## dcblam

sundaymornings said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just had a question regarding the sizes of the Rick Owens (classic) biker leather jackets. I've read that they run small and I've seen people who are size 0-2 say that they bought sizes 40-42 and from the photos, they look quite fitted. But then I see that some of the models online were pictured wearing a 38... So now I'm really torn on what size to order! I'm 5'2 and usually an 0-2. I'd like the jacket to be fitted but still feel like I'm able to breathe...
> 
> For those of you who have these biker jackets, would you mind telling me what size you got and how it fits you?
> 
> Also, I know that these biker jackets come in different leathers...which kind is the "stiffest"? I see them listed as lambskin and calfskin....is there a noticeable difference? Oh, and is there a difference between "washed blistered leather" and regular blistered leather? Because I see the blistered ones sometimes listed without the "wash" part...
> 
> Argh, I am so confused!  Sorry for these questions but I'd really appreciate some advice on this. Thanks!



It can be so confusing - it's something that we have all felt.

I have a classic biker jacket.  My size is 42.  I normally wear a US size 4.  I have a broad back and developed biceps, so this is the size for me.  It's snug in the sleeves and the back, but has gotten looser with wear. The sleeves are a bit long, but that's pretty normal.   I can zip it up without a problem, as long as I don't wear thick clothing underneath.  I have also tried a size 44, but that was just too big in the bodice area, but felt more comfortable in the arms and back.  The sleeves were way too long for me.  It really depends on the fit that you like/prefer.

As you can imagine, these jackets have a tendency to smash boobage, so if you're got some big puppies, you may want to ask advice from those that have the same silhouette.  

Blistered leathers will almost always have more of a drape and will be softer.  The downside is that many feel that the leather really doesn't feel or look like leather - more like fabric.  Lamb versus calf?  There are so many different leather treatments.  Give us an idea of what you prefer and we can steer you in the right direction.

Is there a retailer/boutique near you where you can try them on?  Have you seen them IRL?  If not, have you considered ordering from a retailer that has free ship/free returns so you can get a better of idea of what you want?  For the investment you will make on this item, it's worth going through the extra effort to find out what you like/don't like.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## dcblam

chloe speaks said:


> OK; I've followed this thread for some time now, but I don't think I've seen it mentioned of When You Think your RO Jacket is Ready To Be Cleaned? All these ROs have special finishes and it's hard to really trust anyone with your RO...
> 
> When do you decide it should be cleaned and do you just send it to a Leather Cleaning Specialist?



NO idea and you're right - hardly any mention of cleaning, except for the fascinating post that _debi_ posted about putting RO leather into the washing machine - REALLY!


----------



## sundaymornings

dcblam said:


> Blistered leathers will almost always have more of a drape and will be softer.  The downside is that many feel that the leather really doesn't feel or look like leather - more like fabric.  Lamb versus calf?  There are so many different leather treatments.  Give us an idea of what you prefer and we can steer you in the right direction.
> 
> Is there a retailer/boutique near you where you can try them on?  Have you seen them IRL?  If not, have you considered ordering from a retailer that has free ship/free returns so you can get a better of idea of what you want?



Thank you so much for replying and yes - that helps a lot!
If a 42 fits you as a size 4 comfortably (as one normally should), then they sound like they run pretty true to size. Unfortunately, I am not currently near any boutiques that carry RO so I can't go see them in person. Once upon a time (3-4yrs ago?) I chanced upon this jacket at Barneys when I happened to be in the city and I can't really remember much about it (I wasn't as obsessed with it back then as I am now). I think it was the regular leather and I think I remember it being stiffer than I had originally thought it would be (b/c they had seemed a lot drapier online). 

I definitely would like to be able to wear a long-sleeve shirt underneath but nothing thick or sweater-like. I like the idea of the blistered texture but am not too keen on it being as shapeless/drapey. Instead, I'd like it to feel a bit more structured....but I don't really like how shiny the "normal" leather ones appear online (I prefer a more matte look). I'm not sure whether to get the allegedly thinner S/S version or the slightly heavier/thicker F/W version. :::sigh::: This is so hard! And b/c they're so insanely pricey, I feel like I need to agonize incessantly over every little detail and be super sure of my choice before I commit! 

So yeah, I guess I really just need to order a couple from an online retailer and compare them for myself. Do y'all have any recommendations for any webstores that offer free (and hassle-free) return shipping? I don't think N-A-P offers free returns, right? And from my experience, farfetch.com was somewhat frustrating.  Which ones do y'all like to shop from?


----------



## dcblam

^ are you in the US or abroad?


----------



## _debi_

sundaymornings said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just had a question regarding the sizes of the Rick Owens (classic) biker leather jackets. I've read that they run small and I've seen people who are size 0-2 say that they bought sizes 40-42 and from the photos, they look quite fitted. But then I see that some of the models online were pictured wearing a 38... So now I'm really torn on what size to order! I'm 5'2 and usually an 0-2. I'd like the jacket to be fitted but still feel like I'm able to breathe...
> 
> For those of you who have these biker jackets, would you mind telling me what size you got and how it fits you?
> 
> Also, I know that these biker jackets come in different leathers...which kind is the "stiffest"? I see them listed as lambskin and calfskin....is there a noticeable difference? Oh, and is there a difference between "washed blistered leather" and regular blistered leather? Because I see the blistered ones sometimes listed without the "wash" part...
> 
> Argh, I am so confused!  Sorry for these questions but I'd really appreciate some advice on this. Thanks!



Hi!

I'm the same size as you and a 38 is a good fit for me.  That is my normal IT size as well.  I have bikers in a 38 and a 40, I got the 40 before I realised they stretched, and now it still fits but is a bit looser than I would like.  The 38 was snug when I got it but it stretched and now fits perfectly.  I'm a 32DD as well and I don't find the 38 squashes my boobs.  It has basically molded to me.  Also if you're not going to wear anything too thick underneath a 38 would be fine.

In terms of leathers, you'd probably be after an LC or LG, on the thicker side and keeps its shape, but still soft.



chloe speaks said:


> OK; I've followed this thread for some time now, but I don't think I've seen it mentioned of When You Think your RO Jacket is Ready To Be Cleaned? All these ROs have special finishes and it's hard to really trust anyone with your RO...
> 
> When do you decide it should be cleaned and do you just send it to a Leather Cleaning Specialist?



Scary thought.... haha.  Which part of the jacket needs cleaning?  I've cleaned the fabric lining with a damp cloth with a touch of soap on before and also sprayed a bit of Febreeze on the fabric under the armpits to freshen it up (sorry if that is TMI haha) and then used a hairdryer on it so it dries quickly without touching the leather... I've also taken a damp cloth without soap on to wipe away any marks on the leather and haven't had any problem with this, but I do spray my jackets so I think they are easier to wipe like that.

So maybe you can get away with a bit of spot maintenance rather than having the whole thing cleaned?



sundaymornings said:


> Thank you so much for replying and yes - that helps a lot!
> If a 42 fits you as a size 4 comfortably (as one normally should), then they sound like they run pretty true to size. Unfortunately, I am not currently near any boutiques that carry RO so I can't go see them in person. Once upon a time (3-4yrs ago?) I chanced upon this jacket at Barneys when I happened to be in the city and I can't really remember much about it (I wasn't as obsessed with it back then as I am now). I think it was the regular leather and I think I remember it being stiffer than I had originally thought it would be (b/c they had seemed a lot drapier online).
> 
> I definitely would like to be able to wear a long-sleeve shirt underneath but nothing thick or sweater-like. I like the idea of the blistered texture but am not too keen on it being as shapeless/drapey. Instead, I'd like it to feel a bit more structured....but I don't really like how shiny the "normal" leather ones appear online (I prefer a more matte look). I'm not sure whether to get the allegedly thinner S/S version or the slightly heavier/thicker F/W version. :::sigh::: This is so hard! And b/c they're so insanely pricey, I feel like I need to agonize incessantly over every little detail and be super sure of my choice before I commit!
> 
> So yeah, I guess I really just need to order a couple from an online retailer and compare them for myself. Do y'all have any recommendations for any webstores that offer free (and hassle-free) return shipping? I don't think N-A-P offers free returns, right? And from my experience, farfetch.com was somewhat frustrating.  Which ones do y'all like to shop from?



NAP does offer free returns, and they are hassle free.  I've ordered and returned loads over the years and never had any problems with them.


----------



## sundaymornings

_debi_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm the same size as you and a 38 is a good fit for me.  That is my normal IT size as well.  I have bikers in a 38 and a 40, I got the 40 before I realised they stretched, and now it still fits but is a bit looser than I would like.  The 38 was snug when I got it but it stretched and now fits perfectly.  I'm a 32DD as well and I don't find the 38 squashes my boobs.  It has basically molded to me.  Also if you're not going to wear anything too thick underneath a 38 would be fine.
> 
> In terms of leathers, you'd probably be after an LC or LG, on the thicker side and keeps its shape, but still soft.
> 
> NAP does offer free returns, and they are hassle free.  I've ordered and returned loads over the years and never had any problems with them.



I'm a 32C so it's nice to hear that the jackets can accommodate boobage.  And I'm glad that they would eventually "mold" to your body - if only all my clothes did this! I definitely don't want to look like I'm about to bust out of that jacket at any moment...

I just checked and yes, NAP does offer free returns so I must have confused it with some other retailer (maybe YOOX). 

What does LC and LG stand for? 

Thanks again!


----------



## dcblam

Here's some code info:

Rick Owens Leather Codes

LB: blistered lamb
LBO: box/-ed calf
LC: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?)
LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LK: kangaroo
LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
LM: metallic calf
LO: oiled calf
LP: hammered lamb
LS: silky lamb
LSH: shearling lamb

LR: 'regular' lamb?
LNB: some sort of blistered (combined with fabric)?
LT: baby calf (vitello)
LZ: ?
LV: vegetable dyed lamb ?
LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?

LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?

Maybe some will find it usefu[/QUOTE]

Also, check out Nordstrom (free ship/returns), Neimans, Saks and Barneys too - but you may have to spend $ to ship back to them.

You did mention something about preferring a matte vs. shiney leather - the shine may be attributed to how its photographed.  Unless it's a metallic, most of the bikers do not have a shine.

Good luck - keep us posted


----------



## sundaymornings

^ OMG, thank you thank you thank you for the codes!! I remember chancing upon them a while back somewhere in the bottomless vacuum that is online-style-forums but didn't save the list. Really glad to have it posted again!

I love Nordstrom's amazing free shipping+returns policy. They are ridiculously awesome when it comes to accepting returns. One time, I wanted to try out the new line of Burberry foundations but wasn't near any of their beauty counters but also didn't want to spend $$$ on products that I might end up hating so I spoke to one of their representatives and she assured me that their store was pretty lenient when it comes to returns. Turns out I did actually dislike the foundations and Nordstroms refunded me in full despite them having been partially used.

As for Neiman Marcus, Saks, etc....I try to avoid buying from them as much as possible b/c of the additional taxes...

Thanks so much again for all the resources!


----------



## clarkda

sundaymornings said:


> ^ OMG, thank you thank you thank you for the codes!! I remember chancing upon them a while back somewhere in the bottomless vacuum that is online-style-forums but didn't save the list. Really glad to have it posted again!
> 
> I love Nordstrom's amazing free shipping+returns policy. They are ridiculously awesome when it comes to accepting returns. One time, I wanted to try out the new line of Burberry foundations but wasn't near any of their beauty counters but also didn't want to spend $$$ on products that I might end up hating so I spoke to one of their representatives and she assured me that their store was pretty lenient when it comes to returns. Turns out I did actually dislike the foundations and Nordstroms refunded me in full despite them having been partially used.
> 
> As for Neiman Marcus, Saks, etc....I try to avoid buying from them as much as possible b/c of the additional taxes...
> 
> Thanks so much again for all the resources!



Luisaviaroma and antonioli also do free returns.

they often buy slightly different stock to the department stores so you could stumble onto something different


----------



## dcblam

Gang, I need your advice....

Should I treat/spray my RO combat boots?  I have noticed that every drop of rain/water leaves a mark on these boots.  I'm planning to wear them on my upcoming trip and the weather forecast is calling for rain in London/Paris/Burgundy next week.  Should I just wear 'em and don't worry about them (which I believe it what RO would want) - or should I spray?

Here's an image of 'em:

http://www.lyst.com/shoes/rick-owens-distressed-leather-combat-boots-gray/

Thanks for your input......


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> Gang, I need your advice....
> 
> Should I treat/spray my RO combat boots?  I have noticed that every drop of rain/water leaves a mark on these boots.  I'm planning to wear them on my upcoming trip and the weather forecast is calling for rain in London/Paris/Burgundy next week.  Should I just wear 'em and don't worry about them (which I believe it what RO would want) - or should I spray?
> 
> Here's an image of 'em:
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/rick-owens-distressed-leather-combat-boots-gray/
> 
> Thanks for your input......



Ive never been one to be precious with shoes, if you really care about the watermarks then i suggest a spray, if not just wear them and love them. The leather looks like its the kind that watrmarks can be buffed out anyway. Love your travel plans though, bourgogne is stunning!


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Gang, I need your advice....
> 
> Should I treat/spray my RO combat boots?  I have noticed that every drop of rain/water leaves a mark on these boots.  I'm planning to wear them on my upcoming trip and the weather forecast is calling for rain in London/Paris/Burgundy next week.  Should I just wear 'em and don't worry about them (which I believe it what RO would want) - or should I spray?
> 
> Here's an image of 'em:
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/rick-owens-distressed-leather-combat-boots-gray/
> 
> Thanks for your input......



Nice boots. Personally I'd spray them, it takes no time and doesn't change the look at all. I see no reason not to really. I don't mind wear, but if they show every spot of rain then they will just end up looking dirty. They'll still get wear if sprayed, just won't look dirty or have individual marks. I spray everything.... it doesn't just help with water but any other liquids that might splash on and stain. 

Have a great time! I apologise for our London weather...it's all of a sudden got cold again. France should be better though!


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Gang, I need your advice....
> 
> Should I treat/spray my RO combat boots?  I have noticed that every drop of rain/water leaves a mark on these boots.  I'm planning to wear them on my upcoming trip and the weather forecast is calling for rain in London/Paris/Burgundy next week.  Should I just wear 'em and don't worry about them (which I believe it what RO would want) - or should I spray?
> 
> Here's an image of 'em:
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/rick-owens-distressed-leather-combat-boots-gray/
> 
> Thanks for your input......



Also let me know if you want any recommendations for restaurants/bars/shopping while you're here, I know lots of good places.


----------



## dcblam

RO Menswear on Gilt:

http://www.gilt.com/sale/men/rick-o...esign&utm_term=14548_loc-DSRTopPicks_R1_PHero


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Also let me know if you want any recommendations for restaurants/bars/shopping while you're here, I know lots of good places.



Ah, how sweet of you 

Our stay will be quite brief in London.  To make a long story short, I couldn't cash in our frequent flyer miles to Paris, so why not go to London, stay a couple of days (my FIL has never been to London) and take the chunnel to Paris - then off to Burgundy!  My DH and I are taking his parents to Burgundy for a luxury barge trip to celebrate their 50th anniversary.  

I know that my father-in-law wants to have an English pub experience.  Your recommendations on any dining/bar places will be most appreciated and helpful!   Our hotel is near St. Pancras.  

We'll be doing the usual highlights, but I've carved out some time for a proper tea and to go to Borough Market!

Thanks my dear!

AND - I did spray my boots.  Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## clarkda

Rick of the day, fox with bronze calf sleeves.


----------



## KarlBear

^Beautiful piece.

By the way, does anyone know where can I get a Rick Owens beanie?. (I found one Forward but they don't ship to my country..)


----------



## clarkda

KarlBear said:


> ^Beautiful piece.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know where can I get a Rick Owens beanie?. (I found one Forward but they don't ship to my country..)



it's a bit off season to get a beanie but i found:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens-cashmere-slouchy-hat-item-10229368.aspx


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Ah, how sweet of you
> 
> Our stay will be quite brief in London.  To make a long story short, I couldn't cash in our frequent flyer miles to Paris, so why not go to London, stay a couple of days (my FIL has never been to London) and take the chunnel to Paris - then off to Burgundy!  My DH and I are taking his parents to Burgundy for a luxury barge trip to celebrate their 50th anniversary.
> 
> I know that my father-in-law wants to have an English pub experience.  Your recommendations on any dining/bar places will be most appreciated and helpful!   Our hotel is near St. Pancras.
> 
> We'll be doing the usual highlights, but I've carved out some time for a proper tea and to go to Borough Market!
> 
> Thanks my dear!
> 
> AND - I did spray my boots.  Thanks for the encouragement



Sounds like a lovely trip,  the barge sounds great.  We did that for a few days around a bit of England a few years ago, it was fun and a real experience.  I'd love to do it in France as well.

If you are around Borough Market a nice area to go is Bermondsey Street, it's about a ten minute walk from the market and has lots of pubs, cafes and restaurants.  http://goo.gl/maps/BtXen.  It is also near Tower Bridge.  There is a nice Spanish restaurant there called Pizarro. http://www.josepizarro.com/restaurants/pizarro/ 

Also if you're staying around St Pancras then Bloomsbury is a nice 'old London' area to walk around, Lamb's Conduit Street has pubs and shops and is nice to walk around. http://goo.gl/maps/tNBjJ 

It's hard to recommend a pub, there are so many of them that are nice and old fashioned, you will pass many when you're exploring so just pop into a few!!  I'm sure you'll be able to tell the nice ones from the chain ones just by the outside.  The best pubs to eat at tend to be local neighbourhood ones outside of zone 1, but if you are only here for a couple of days you probably won't have time to get out of the centre.  The pubs in town are better for a pint rather than a meal I'd say.

If you want somewhere special to go for a meal there is a place in Soho called Bob Bob Ricard, it's pretty unique, the food is great and it's a lot of fun.  We go there a lot and have also taken my husband's parents there, so it is somewhere that I'm sure your in laws would enjoy as well.  I'm sure you could walk in for lunch on a weekday, evenings you might want to call ahead.  http://bobbobricard.com

Afternoon tea is a lovely thing to do. And getting the Eurostar is such an experience, I love it.  No matter how many times you've done it you are still amazed that you get on the train in London and two hours later you are in Paris!!  It's crazy.  St Pancras is a beautiful station, while you're there you could check out The Gilbert Scott bar, it is quite grand and old fashioned.

Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> Rick of the day, fox with bronze calf sleeves.



Love it


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Sounds like a lovely trip,  the barge sounds great.  We did that for a few days around a bit of England a few years ago, it was fun and a real experience.  I'd love to do it in France as well.
> 
> If you are around Borough Market a nice area to go is Bermondsey Street, it's about a ten minute walk from the market and has lots of pubs, cafes and restaurants.  http://goo.gl/maps/BtXen.  It is also near Tower Bridge.  There is a nice Spanish restaurant there called Pizarro. http://www.josepizarro.com/restaurants/pizarro/
> 
> Also if you're staying around St Pancras then Bloomsbury is a nice 'old London' area to walk around, Lamb's Conduit Street has pubs and shops and is nice to walk around. http://goo.gl/maps/tNBjJ
> 
> It's hard to recommend a pub, there are so many of them that are nice and old fashioned, you will pass many when you're exploring so just pop into a few!!  I'm sure you'll be able to tell the nice ones from the chain ones just by the outside.  The best pubs to eat at tend to be local neighbourhood ones outside of zone 1, but if you are only here for a couple of days you probably won't have time to get out of the centre.  The pubs in town are better for a pint rather than a meal I'd say.
> 
> If you want somewhere special to go for a meal there is a place in Soho called Bob Bob Ricard, it's pretty unique, the food is great and it's a lot of fun.  We go there a lot and have also taken my husband's parents there, so it is somewhere that I'm sure your in laws would enjoy as well.  I'm sure you could walk in for lunch on a weekday, evenings you might want to call ahead.  http://bobbobricard.com
> 
> Afternoon tea is a lovely thing to do. And getting the Eurostar is such an experience, I love it.  No matter how many times you've done it you are still amazed that you get on the train in London and two hours later you are in Paris!!  It's crazy.  St Pancras is a beautiful station, while you're there you could check out The Gilbert Scott bar, it is quite grand and old fashioned.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions!




FANTASTIC!  
Thanks thanks SO much for taking the time to do all of this for us - 

I will check out all of your recommendations and yes, walking around Bloomsbury will be lovely.

We're getting pretty excited about this adventure.  Love traveling by train - and this will be my first Eurostar experience crossing the channel!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> Rick of the day, fox with bronze calf sleeves.



Fierce!

Hey, did you find anything on Gilt for you?  
I immediately thought of you when I saw this.....


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> FANTASTIC!
> Thanks thanks SO much for taking the time to do all of this for us -
> 
> I will check out all of your recommendations and yes, walking around Bloomsbury will be lovely.
> 
> We're getting pretty excited about this adventure.  Love traveling by train - and this will be my first Eurostar experience crossing the channel!



No problem!  Honestly let me know if you have any questions about anything.

Also I don't know how well you know Paris, but my favourite area is St Germain/St Sulpice, beautiful streets, shops, cafes etc, you should definitely check that area out.

Also I forgot to ask - do you think you'll make it to the RO shops?!


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> Fierce!
> 
> Hey, did you find anything on Gilt for you?
> I immediately thought of you when I saw this.....



im supposed to be on a spending freeze (blasphemous i know)  but i did buy a pair of the slip on shorts  you did the right thing showing me, although my bank balance wont agree with you. theres a mens drkshdw sale on myhabit coming up soon also but it will likely be the same stuff that didnt sell from the previous 5 sales


----------



## clarkda

http://m.asia.wsj.com/articles/a/SB10001424127887323550604578410831744336140?mg=reno64-wsj


An interesting piece i found


----------



## dcblam

^^ I really enjoyed reading the piece, thanks for posting.  He sounds like such an interesting individual and as a couple, I'm sure they are larger then life.

AND - glad to enable


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

clarkda said:


> Rick of the day, fox with bronze calf sleeves.



Amazing piece! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sundaymornings

Well, I finally did it. I bought my first Rick Owens "classic leather biker jacket"!! However, I am both overjoyed but simultaneously a bit distressed about whether to keep or return it. I bought it from MyHabit because it was listed for "only" $1470 while one of these would normally run between $2400-2800 at NetAPorter or elsewhere online. But I am torn over if it's really worth it.* For others of you who own RO leather jackets, I have some QUESTIONS! I am not a RO expert so I really need your help!*







Firstly, I could find no tag anywhere inside the jacket that would normally tell you what materials it is made out of and where it was made. All it had a subtle black "Rick Owens" sown in (photo below). *Is this normal? Are there tags on the interior of your jackets?*






The zippers are also devoid of any sort of label. Are they supposed to have "Rick Owens" on them? My memory might be faulty but for some bizarre reason, I thought I had seen ones with RO etched in them. *What do your zippers look like?*






Also, there are some discrepancies. In the description on MyHabit, it was listed as being "100% calf leather" and "made in Italy" but I noticed _"Rep. Moldova"_ on the tag instead. The only information about the leather was a short paragraph saying "_Garment made of 'Vintage' leather. The leather of this style has been manufactured with a particular 'stone wash' treatment..._etc." (see photo below) So would this then be classified as the "washed leather" that I see sometimes used in descriptions? (on NAP, Barneys, etc). *Where was your jacket made?*






The leather itself is buttery soft, which really surprised me because my [albeit vague] recollection of the texture on the same kind of RO jacket was much "thicker" and "stiffer." It also has a very very slight sheen to it but I would still consider it relatively "matte." The tags say that it was from the "Mountain F/W 2012" collection so I was surprised at how "thin" it was after reading from others' posts about how the F/W stock should be thicker. But maybe it's just relative. *Do any of you have a jacket with this leather? If so, how has it stood up against regular wear? *Because it just feels so delicate to me and I'm so afraid that it'll get easily scratched up.






I'm also a bit surprised at how "short" it is because it didn't look so short on the models and it definitely doesn't look short in the photos I posted. In fact, I think they may be a bit deceiving... I'm only 5'2 and the bottom of the jacket hits me exactly at my waist (well, technically not my "true waist" but slightly lower, like where you would normally place your belt). It kind of wears like a cropped jacket (but it's not)...which is something I'm not that used to. *Despite that, to me it feels like the perfect length but it got me wondering how taller people felt in it? Because I can't imagine it being any shorter and still feeling okay...*

Other than those concerns, I do like the jacket. It fits true to size and the shoulder/arms actually also fit well (I was a bit afraid it would be too tight due to the complaints I've read). I'm not head-over-heels in love with it so I'm unsure about keeping it. I've been contemplating getting this classic biker for 2+ years so I guess in a way, it is a really good "steal." I probably won't ever find it at a lower price...But then maybe it is that way because it was made in Moldova? *Is there really a difference in the leather depending on what region it's from?*

*I am also very curious about how the "blistered" version compares to this and was wondering if anyone had any photos that they could post?*

And just a couple more photos...











*Anyways, I would be really grateful if y'all could weigh in and help me decide... Also any comments or advice regarding the leather would be greatly appreciated.*

Sorry for the super long post. Thanks!


----------



## Lae

sundaymornings said:


> Firstly, I could find no tag anywhere inside the jacket that would normally tell you what materials it is made out of and where it was made. All it had a subtle black "Rick Owens" sown in (photo below). *Is this normal? Are there tags on the interior of your jackets?*



Hi! The tag with al the info is inside the left interior pocket. Here you will find the exact product code (RO xxxx) and the leather code (L something), as well as the fabric details and instructions for care. On the last "page" of the label it will also mention the name of the manufacturer (Olmar and Mirta) and the place of manufacturing. I'm not sure whether the switch happened for SS12 or FW12, but at the moment the pieces of the jackets are sent from Italy to Moldova to be stitched together. It used to just say "made in Italy". 



> The zippers are also devoid of any sort of label. Are they supposed to have "Rick Owens" on them? My memory might be faulty but for some bizarre reason, I thought I had seen ones with RO etched in them. *What do your zippers look like?*



The zippers look exactly like this. The SS13 collection has new zippers. The back of the zipper may have the letters RY, or the word Raccini (?), or both embossed into it. 



> Also, there are some discrepancies. In the description on MyHabit, it was listed as being "100% calf leather" and "made in Italy" but I noticed _"Rep. Moldova"_ on the tag instead. The only information about the leather was a short paragraph saying "_Garment made of 'Vintage' leather. The leather of this style has been manufactured with a particular 'stone wash' treatment..._etc." (see photo below) So would this then be classified as the "washed leather" that I see sometimes used in descriptions? (on NAP, Barneys, etc). *Where was your jacket made?*



Regarding Moldova: see above. The type of leather is specified on the tag in the left interior pocket. Most jackets are made of either lamb or calf leather. This, combined with the leather treatment specifies the Lx code on the tag. For instance, LB is blistered lamb and LV is calf leather (vitello). 
The white vintage leather disclaimer tag has been attached to every single new jacket I've ever seen. I think most of the leathers are washed one way or another, but mostly retailers don't know what the exact treatment was and they simply put washed leather in the description because they don't know any better. Sometimes they don't even get the origin of the leather right (lamb vs. calf). 



> The leather itself is buttery soft, which really surprised me because my [albeit vague] recollection of the texture on the same kind of RO jacket was much "thicker" and "stiffer." It also has a very very slight sheen to it but I would still consider it relatively "matte." The tags say that it was from the "Mountain F/W 2012" collection so I was surprised at how "thin" it was after reading from others' posts about how the F/W stock should be thicker. But maybe it's just relative. *Do any of you have a jacket with this leather? If so, how has it stood up against regular wear? *Because it just feels so delicate to me and I'm so afraid that it'll get easily scratched up.



As far as I know the calf leathers are always rather thin, but I could be wrong. The easiest way of comparing leathers we have found is with the Lx code on the tag. LB for instance is rather thin, while my LG is rather thick. There do tend to be seasonal differences, also in the lining. 



> Other than those concerns, I do like the jacket. It fits true to size and the shoulder/arms actually also fit well (I was a bit afraid it would be too tight due to the complaints I've read). I'm not head-over-heels in love with it so I'm unsure about keeping it. I've been contemplating getting this classic biker for 2+ years so I guess in a way, it is a really good "steal." I probably won't ever find it at a lower price...But then maybe it is that way because it was made in Moldova? *Is there really a difference in the leather depending on what region it's from?*


It's still a lot of money for something you're not madly in love with, but of course the money factor isn't equally important to everyone so that's entirely up to you. 
The fact that it was made in Moldova has nothing to do with the lower price or the quality of the leather. Even full-price jackets were treated and cut in Italy, but sewn in Moldova this past season. 



> *I am also very curious about how the "blistered" version compares to this and was wondering if anyone had any photos that they could post? Anyways, I would be really grateful if y'all could weigh in and help me decide... Also any comments or advice regarding the leather would be greatly appreciated.*
> 
> Sorry for the super long post. Thanks!



The blistered lamb tends to be very thin and drapes well, but even that depends on the dye that was used. Metallics can be a bit more stiff. Others have said that a black blistered lamb jacket was so thin and paper-like that it didn't look or feel like leather anymore. 
I personally like a bit of structure in the leather but not to the point that the dye is peeling off. It all depends on what you're looking for, really... Of course, if not paying retail price is a priority for you then you might have to compromize on something else. But even then you still have to love it $1500 worth imho. If that's not the case with this jacket you could try to figure out what it is you're looking for and I'm sure all the helpful people here in the thread will guide you towards the right Lx code. 

Good luck!


----------



## sundaymornings

Lae said:


> Hi! The tag with al the info is inside the left interior pocket. Here you will find the exact product code (RO xxxx) and the leather code (L something), as well as the fabric details and instructions for care. On the last "page" of the label it will also mention the name of the manufacturer (Olmar and Mirta) and the place of manufacturing. I'm not sure whether the switch happened for SS12 or FW12, but at the moment the pieces of the jackets are sent from Italy to Moldova to be stitched together. It used to just say "made in Italy".



Thank you sooooo much for the detailed reply! I found the tags in the inner left pocket just like you said! I'm glad to see it made a distinction between "Origins of leather/treatment of leather/Pattern/Sizing/Cut/etc in Italy" and "sewn in Moldova." And I love that the tag is hidden inside the pocket b/c then it won't get in the way and you can't feel it.




Lae said:


> The zippers look exactly like this. The SS13 collection has new zippers. The back of the zipper may have the letters RY, or the word Raccini (?), or both embossed into it.



Upon further inspection, I found that the front+back of the zipper-pull have nothing on them but the back of the zipper-slide says "Raccagni Italy." (Apparently that is a company that makes zippers).



Lae said:


> As far as I know the calf leathers are always rather thin, but I could be wrong. The easiest way of comparing leathers we have found is with the Lx code on the tag. LB for instance is rather thin, while my LG is rather thick. There do tend to be seasonal differences, also in the lining.



Yep, you were right! Mine says "LV" and "100% calf leather, 100% pelle di vitello." I still don't fully understand the different kinds of leathers and the processes through which they undergo but google tells me that "vitello" is "calfskin with a fine natural grain and a rich hand and luster. This is an exceptionally soft leather with a light protective, semi-bright topcoat." Mine definitely has a very slight "luster" but it's not that bad (personally I don't like shiny leather...)



Lae said:


> It's still a lot of money for something you're not madly in love with, but of course the money factor isn't equally important to everyone so that's entirely up to you.



Yeah, I'm still on the fence about it...But I have a couple more days to decide. I have it sitting next to me and have been starring at it all day, unable to focus on work. LOL.  

Thanks again for your extremely helpful reply!!


----------



## sundaymornings

_debi_ said:


> I'm the same size as you and a 38 is a good fit for me.  That is my normal IT size as well.  I have bikers in a 38 and a 40, I got the 40 before I realised they stretched, and now it still fits but is a bit looser than I would like.  The 38 was snug when I got it but it stretched and now fits perfectly.  I'm a 32DD as well and I don't find the 38 squashes my boobs.  It has basically molded to me.  Also if you're not going to wear anything too thick underneath a 38 would be fine.



May I ask you what kind of leather your bikers are made out of? I've been reading that lambskin stretches a lot more than calfskin and I currently just bought one made from calfskin (LV, vitello) so I wasn't sure how much stretch to expect. It currently fits quite snug on me but I would like it to eventually expand a bit so that it's fitted but not "tight"....


----------



## Lae

sundaymornings said:


> Thanks again for your extremely helpful reply!!



You're welcome! 
If you're curious about the blistered leather you could try Barney's in Boston or the RO store in HK, depending on where you are . Joyce in HK also had a nice selection the one time I was there.


----------



## clarkda

at least we can add LV to our master list of leathers as vegetable dyed calf


----------



## _debi_

sundaymornings said:


> May I ask you what kind of leather your bikers are made out of? I've been reading that lambskin stretches a lot more than calfskin and I currently just bought one made from calfskin (LV, vitello) so I wasn't sure how much stretch to expect. It currently fits quite snug on me but I would like it to eventually expand a bit so that it's fitted but not "tight"....



Sure, I have an LC in a 38 and an LG in a 40.  They are both FW.  I feel as though they have both stretched by one size.  I don't know LV, but it looks nice in your photos.  LC for me is a perfect middle of the road leather, medium weight, medium stiffness, some graining but not too much/too little.  LG is on the stiffer side, on the thicker side and very grainy.  I love both though.  I would think most leather would stretch regardless of whether it's calf or lamb.

I also have an LB vest and that is very light and very drapey, I guess it depends on what you are using it for but for an everyday all weather jacket I would like something more substantial.  

Sounds like you got a great discount on a seasonless jacket, but if you don't love it then you shouldn't keep it.

Also don't worry about scratches, good quality leather like this can handle it, if you get any scratches they'll just rub out.  My LG is brown and the leather is quite 'raw'/untreated so it scratches easily, but they just rub out.  My LC doesn't get scratches at all.


----------



## clarkda

ssense have started their sale, theres some rick and gareth pugh for 30% off (up to70% old season), they will no doubt add more soon, antonioli have started their sale but no rick is there yet


----------



## KarlBear

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## clarkda

KarlBear said:


> Thanks for the heads up!



they have a beanie for sale if you are still looking


----------



## jenskar

If anyone is headed to NY -- you might enjoy checking out the new Met show Punk: Chaos to Couture
Having lived it, I'd admit it's a bit weird to find God Save the Queen t-shirts in the Met however, because the curators decided to show how Punk had enfused high fashion (up to pieces from various 2013 collections, there were some intriguing associations on display.
They put a Rick horn vest/dress in the Bricalage section.  Was like seeing an old friend.

Unlike the McQueen show, no lines, no timed tickets
http://www.metmuseum.org/Exhibition...hibitions&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=punk


----------



## KarlBear

clarkda said:


> they have a beanie for sale if you are still looking



I want a black one, so I'll probably buy the ones from Mr Porter.


----------



## chloe speaks

jenskar said:


> If anyone is headed to NY -- you might enjoy checking out the new Met show Punk: Chaos to Couture
> Having lived it, I'd admit it's a bit weird to find God Save the Queen t-shirts in the Met however, because the curators decided to show how Punk had enfused high fashion (up to pieces from various 2013 collections, there were some intriguing associations on display.
> They put a Rick horn vest/dress in the Bricalage section.  Was like seeing an old friend.
> 
> Unlike the McQueen show, no lines, no timed tickets
> http://www.metmuseum.org/Exhibition...hibitions&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=punk



jenskar, i definitely intend on seeing it. i'm assuming that one of the reasons why it isn't all that popular is because the curators/exhibit didn't get very good reviews on how it 'cleaned-up' punk for the exhibit. Although understandably they are taking a 'fashion' take on it, some see it as a misrepresentation for the more colorful political take on Punk. All this as through the eyes of Vivienne Westwood, in an interview I saw with her.

Still as an exhibit, I still would like to see all the pieces, even if it all cleaned up!


----------



## jcltph

I need RO expert ladies' help! 
So I scored this RO jacket from Myhabit (after someone returned it) but I noticed that the tag is different from other RO jackets I have. Has RO changed their tag in FW12? Just worried it could be fake since it was a returned one (I heard some people actually switch and return)...

The tag from my recent purchase:






The tag from my previous season jacket:






Also, has anyone have any experience with the leather LBQ? I haven't seen this leather code before.

Finally, I noticed that it's "padded" so the inside non-leather part of the collar has horizontal stitches unlike traditional RO jackets. What do you think of this? The same jacket from farfetch:
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens-structured-padded-jacket-item-10257516.aspx
What do you think of this jacket? Yay or Nay?
I like that it's very warm for winter since it's "padded" and I'm always a huge fan of peplum style but not sure about the horizontal stitching on the collar. Close up pic of the collar of my jacket  from farfetch:


----------



## jenskar

jcltph said:


> I need RO expert ladies' help!
> So I scored this RO jacket from Myhabit (after someone returned it) but I noticed that the tag is different from other RO jackets I have. Has RO changed their tag in FW12? Just worried it could be fake since it was a returned one (I heard some people actually switch and return)...
> 
> The tag from my recent purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag from my previous season jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone have any experience with the leather LBQ? I haven't seen this leather code before.
> 
> Finally, I noticed that it's "padded" so the inside non-leather part of the collar has horizontal stitches unlike traditional RO jackets. What do you think of this? The same jacket from farfetch:
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/rick-owens-structured-padded-jacket-item-10257516.aspx
> What do you think of this jacket? Yay or Nay?
> I like that it's very warm for winter since it's "padded" and I'm always a huge fan of peplum style but not sure about the horizontal stitching on the collar. Close up pic of the collar of my jacket  from farfetch:


I saw the horizontal lining stitching in NY at Barney's last week and love it -- made me want jackets I already own to have that lining.  Nuts.

But, I am behaving.  I do have something in my cart on the Outnet (shhhhh, don't tell!)

Chloe -- absolutely cleaned up Punk -- but Punk was always commercial -- the kids didn't think it was but McLaren definitely knew what he was up to imho.  The kids who lived it in the clubs, they were the real deal, but the art dealers and everyone else?  They were making money.  I like to remember it as more purist than anything is now, but that was also because you could live in the West Village in the 70's for $300 a month.

I want to see some goodies everyone!  Who's shopping, as I can't.  I'll send you pictures of my Santa Fe "garden" if you like .....


----------



## clarkda

why is this thread so dead atm? surely someone is rocking some rick or buying stuff.....?


----------



## chloe speaks

i dunno about buying...but i am often rocking some rick, just not taking too many photos these days 

i'm sure others are doing so as well. maybe we can come to some agreement on this thread that once a month, we have to post (like in other subforums) 'what RO are you wearing today?'.


----------



## pinknyanko

Eh... I actually caved on a regular biker in DNA dust from forward/elyse walker T_T

A brown leather jacket had been on my wish list and the price was pretty good....


----------



## hmwe46

Ok I confess to cleaning up on the recent sale :-/

I scored the waxed Dark Shadow biker in black, the Honey biker in calfskin and the Parchment biker in Cow. 

Bad bad but beautiful


----------



## chloe speaks

hmwe46 said:


> Ok I confess to cleaning up on the recent sale :-/
> 
> I scored the waxed Dark Shadow biker in black, the Honey biker in calfskin and the Parchment biker in Cow.
> 
> Bad bad but beautiful



Talk is cheap. we want pictures


----------



## hmwe46

Fair enough!!! Here is the parchment cow, honey calfskin and the honey calfskin with the peplum but that ones going back


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Several Rick Owens pieces here..50% off.


http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/summer_13__sale?idProduttore=19


----------



## ncch

Hi ro experts!

I have a question.. I met my friends friend a couple days ago and she had just gotten her dry cleaning so she had a jacket /cardigan with her.  It seemed like it was a mohair blend knit in the front / sides / underside of the arms and the top side of the arms was a sweatshirt material.  The girl said it was Rick Owens lilies but my friend said she never spends that much on clothing so might not be?

 it also didn't have the signature super long sleeves that I usually associate with Rick Owens.. I did a quick search and can't find anything similar so before I went on a mad search for this cardigan, wanted to make sure this was one of his pieces.  Has anyone seen something like this ?  Thanks!


----------



## clarkda

ncch said:


> Hi ro experts!
> 
> I have a question.. I met my friends friend a couple days ago and she had just gotten her dry cleaning so she had a jacket /cardigan with her.  It seemed like it was a mohair blend knit in the front / sides / underside of the arms and the top side of the arms was a sweatshirt material.  The girl said it was Rick Owens lilies but my friend said she never spends that much on clothing so might not be?
> 
> it also didn't have the signature super long sleeves that I usually associate with Rick Owens.. I did a quick search and can't find anything similar so before I went on a mad search for this cardigan, wanted to make sure this was one of his pieces.  Has anyone seen something like this ?  Thanks!



Lillies is mainly jersey pieces, and is surprisingly affordable.... she could have easily bought a piece at a very reasonable price...


----------



## ncch

clarkda said:


> Lillies is mainly jersey pieces, and is surprisingly affordable.... she could have easily bought a piece at a very reasonable price...



Thanks!  I thought it might be too except the sleeves..I've been looking all over the Internet for this sweatshirt knit combo.. Must get something similar for the fall!


----------



## clarkda

kinda loving the new women's collection as far as material choices go, pig skin, pony, beaver fur etc


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> kinda loving the new women's collection as far as material choices go, pig skin, pony, beaver fur etc



greetings, my dear......
I've been MIA - but you guys are always on my mind.
So, please do give us some visual examples of what you like...
Especially the pigskin - I am so fond of this leather!

Hope all is well with you.....


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> greetings, my dear......
> I've been MIA - but you guys are always on my mind.
> So, please do give us some visual examples of what you like...
> Especially the pigskin - I am so fond of this leather!
> 
> Hope all is well with you.....



If you go to pre-order collections on luisaviaroma you will see the new stuff. Ive been a bit mia myself, rick's menswear show is tomorrow so thats exciting... We need some reveals to wake us from this lull!


----------



## jenskar

I love that ponyskin jacket, but I am not allowing myself to shop for a bit -- it's all going into pinon trees and natural rock fountains ... but I will happily stop back to check up on all of you!


----------



## pinknyanko

Found this wool flannel coat from fw 2012 with metallic sleeves at an outlet. Bought it but not sure I'm going to keep it as I normally am not a fan of metallics. It was likely a return from the main store so I dont know how I feel about paying for a worn item lol. Granted the discount was 85% off of retail. Opinions? :x

I think it's a little big but that means I would be able to layer knits when the weather is cooler. And I live in SF so I pretty much wear wool or leather jackets 75% of the year...


----------



## clarkda

pinknyanko said:


> View attachment 2236338
> 
> View attachment 2236341
> 
> View attachment 2236343
> 
> View attachment 2236344
> 
> 
> Found this wool flannel coat from fw 2012 with metallic sleeves at an outlet. Bought it but not sure I'm going to keep it as I normally am not a fan of metallics. It was likely a return from the main store so I dont know how I feel about paying for a worn item lol. Granted the discount was 85% off of retail. Opinions? :x
> 
> I think it's a little big but that means I would be able to layer knits when the weather is cooler. And I live in SF so I pretty much wear wool or leather jackets 75% of the year...


1
its right on the shoulders, the arms are meant to be long.... and at 85% off, B.A.R.G.A.I.N....!
i wish i could find good pieces at 85% off


----------



## pinknyanko

clarkda said:


> 1
> its right on the shoulders, the arms are meant to be long.... and at 85% off, B.A.R.G.A.I.N....!
> i wish i could find good pieces at 85% off



yea it's my size (38) so the shoulder fits. it's a little roomy in the bust, but that will be more comfortable for layering. I love the hem of the jacket and I think it'd be nice to own a lighter colored wool jacket. the wool seems to be of good quality as well. 

i've never seen RO at an outlet before so I was super excited. the only thing I'm not so sure about is the wear on the shoulders. I can't decide if the cracking of the metallic leather looks cool or not (I can tell that the whole sleeve will age in that way... perhaps not as dramatic as the shoulder as a bag strap would rub etc)... I'm the type of person that does not like super distressed items... but I can see it MIGHT be cool... lol


----------



## clarkda

pinknyanko said:


> yea it's my size (38) so the shoulder fits. it's a little roomy in the bust, but that will be more comfortable for layering. I love the hem of the jacket and I think it'd be nice to own a lighter colored wool jacket. the wool seems to be of good quality as well.
> 
> i've never seen RO at an outlet before so I was super excited. the only thing I'm not so sure about is the wear on the shoulders. I can't decide if the cracking of the metallic leather looks cool or not (I can tell that the whole sleeve will age in that way... perhaps not as dramatic as the shoulder as a bag strap would rub etc)... I'm the type of person that does not like super distressed items... but I can see it MIGHT be cool... lol



century 21 in new york gets some, but the most ive seen is 60%

i think the cracking is very cool imo, i don't think of it as distressing so much as just depth to the leather treatment


----------



## chloe speaks

IMO the distressing is exactly what makes ROs style-so many types of finishes! 
it's really fun to have all kind of leathers in your collection. 

I really like the fading on the metallics because it makes it look not so foil-y glitzy KWIM?


----------



## pinknyanko

Yes, I do agree with that... I am not so much a fan of metallics haha. So I am leaning towards keeping it although I absolutely do not need another wool coat. LOL T_T


----------



## jenskar

Love the crackling on the sleeves -- best part!  Nice find and room to layer in Rick is so rare.  Lucky you!


----------



## clarkda

theres some really well priced rick pieces in various sales on myhabit at the moment


----------



## luckyblackdress

pinknyanko said:


> View attachment 2236338
> 
> View attachment 2236341
> 
> View attachment 2236343
> 
> View attachment 2236344
> 
> 
> Found this wool flannel coat from fw 2012 with metallic sleeves at an outlet. Bought it but not sure I'm going to keep it as I normally am not a fan of metallics. It was likely a return from the main store so I dont know how I feel about paying for a worn item lol. Granted the discount was 85% off of retail. Opinions? :x
> 
> I think it's a little big but that means I would be able to layer knits when the weather is cooler. And I live in SF so I pretty much wear wool or leather jackets 75% of the year...


which store? last call or saks?


----------



## luckyblackdress

hmwe46 said:


> Ok I confess to cleaning up on the recent sale :-/
> 
> I scored the waxed Dark Shadow biker in black, the Honey biker in calfskin and the Parchment biker in Cow.
> 
> Bad bad but beautiful


NICE buys! I mostly did shoes and Helmut this time around.

---- new topic --- 
I'm thinking of selling my RO (!) jacket. (I think I'd like a lighter gray for the summer, and a black Balenciaga for the winter.)   

I do most of my shopping online (and often during sales, so timing won't help) - do ya'll have any hints for determining if a jacket is summer or winter (other than the obvious 'padded' or wool lined)?


----------



## pinknyanko

luckyblackdress said:


> which store? last call or saks?



Nordstrom rack actually


----------



## clarkda

luckyblackdress said:


> NICE buys! I mostly did shoes and Helmut this time around.
> 
> ---- new topic ---
> I'm thinking of selling my RO (!) jacket. (I think I'd like a lighter gray for the summer, and a black Balenciaga for the winter.)
> 
> I do most of my shopping online (and often during sales, so timing won't help) - do ya'll have any hints for determining if a jacket is summer or winter (other than the obvious 'padded' or wool lined)?



Well it will tell you the collection on the tags, the leathers with be thinner/lighter also...


----------



## luckyblackdress

clarkda said:


> Well it will tell you the collection on the tags, the leathers with be thinner/lighter also...



okay, that will help a little, but I only have a thin weight one... is the winter significantly heavier?

Also, is there a way to tell before ordering it? Like maybe some website w/a master list of the styles/colors for each season (like the bbags site)?


----------



## clarkda

luckyblackdress said:


> okay, that will help a little, but I only have a thin weight one... is the winter significantly heavier?
> 
> Also, is there a way to tell before ordering it? Like maybe some website w/a master list of the styles/colors for each season (like the bbags site)?



no, but sellers should know what collection they are from, i have a jacket with blistered lamb arms from an ss collection and a jacket with blistered lamb arms from HUN with a sable body (so obviously a winter piece) and theres not a huge difference


----------



## love_potion_9

Hi guys this is my first post on here. I was looking into buying a blistered classic biker jacket, which would be my second jacket, I already have a blistered princess bomber. And I tried one today that I really liked BUT the front pockets didn't have zippers. Which really threw me off. I'm trying to search for it online to figure out if that's another style and I can't find it. It looks exactly like the classic biker jacket, but on the front instead of the three zippered pockets, it has just two pockets, not zippered, they open wide vertically from the side, so you couldn't really put anything on them cause it would fall out, but they're really comfortable to put your hands in. Has anybody else seen this jacket? is this the classic, is it an old style..?


----------



## shmigadoodle

Hello everyone.  I'm desperate to find this jacket:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313796

I was hugely pregnant when this AW12 Mountain jacket was in stores, and was totally out of the shopping loop.  Now that I'm getting back into shopping, I've discovered that this is the most perfect leather jacket I've ever seen.  I must have it!  I've scoured the internet, to no avail.  So, if any of you RO enthusiasts spot this in some corner of the globe, could you please please PM me?  Thanks so very much!!


----------



## clarkda

shmigadoodle said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm desperate to find this jacket:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313796
> 
> I was hugely pregnant when this AW12 Mountain jacket was in stores, and was totally out of the shopping loop.  Now that I'm getting back into shopping, I've discovered that this is the most perfect leather jacket I've ever seen.  I must have it!  I've scoured the internet, to no avail.  So, if any of you RO enthusiasts spot this in some corner of the globe, could you please please PM me?  Thanks so very much!!



I saw one on

http://supertalk.superfuture.com/index.php/forum/21-supermarket/

I cnt remember size or anything but there was one for sale... If i find it elsewhere ill be sure to tell you


----------



## addicted ali

You've been a bad bad girl *D*!  But at least you're a stylish bad-*** 



hmwe46 said:


> Fair enough!!! Here is the parchment cow, honey calfskin and the honey calfskin with the peplum but that ones going back
> View attachment 2218032


----------



## clarkda

not my most thrilling Rick of the day. but here's my wool lined nylon jacket...


----------



## clarkda

shmigadoodle said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm desperate to find this jacket:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313796
> 
> I was hugely pregnant when this AW12 Mountain jacket was in stores, and was totally out of the shopping loop.  Now that I'm getting back into shopping, I've discovered that this is the most perfect leather jacket I've ever seen.  I must have it!  I've scoured the internet, to no avail.  So, if any of you RO enthusiasts spot this in some corner of the globe, could you please please PM me?  Thanks so very much!!



http://super-dry.ru/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=64&products_id=29

ive never heard of the website before but looks legit...


----------



## shmigadoodle

clarkda said:


> http://super-dry.ru/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=64&products_id=29
> 
> ive never heard of the website before but looks legit...



Thank you so very much!!  I found this, too, but the converted price is extremely high (over 3.5 K). This is my last resort. I'm hoping to find one at retail, especially since the jacket went on sale everywhere!! I can't believe the outnet had it for like 1200! Thanks so much for your help.  Your jacket looks great on you!


----------



## clarkda

shmigadoodle said:


> Thank you so very much!!  I found this, too, but the converted price is extremely high (over 3.5 K). This is my last resort. I'm hoping to find one at retail, especially since the jacket went on sale everywhere!! I can't believe the outnet had it for like 1200! Thanks so much for your help.  Your jacket looks great on you!



thanks, its not my most exciting jacket but i figured this thread need some mod shots. and yes i was surprised the jacket wasn't on sale either, it may pop up on yoox for their next season drop... you could also try emailing the store and asking when the jacket will go on sale


----------



## love_potion_9

shmigadoodle said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm desperate to find this jacket:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313796
> 
> I was hugely pregnant when this AW12 Mountain jacket was in stores, and was totally out of the shopping loop.  Now that I'm getting back into shopping, I've discovered that this is the most perfect leather jacket I've ever seen.  I must have it!  I've scoured the internet, to no avail.  So, if any of you RO enthusiasts spot this in some corner of the globe, could you please please PM me?  Thanks so very much!!



I'm not sure if it's this one?? http://******/13jH0if

it looks very similar


----------



## shmigadoodle

love_potion_9 said:


> I'm not sure if it's this one?? http://******/13jH0if
> 
> it looks very similar


Thanks.  I had this in my cart for days and was going to buy it today, but now it's sold out   Oh well, guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## clarkda

i love when the weather goes cold and you can wear Rick.
surely other people are rocking some RO looks and will post them for us to admire!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Hi all!

After lusting, then waiting for the sale, then stalking NAP praying someone would return one in my size, I am excited to have scored the Stooges biker jacket! It's my first non-classic biker RO jacket. (I have 7 of the classic bikers in different colors/materials.)

I have been looking for the perfect perfecto/moto-cut biker jacket for years. Most are too bulky for my frame. I do have a Bal moto jacket and it is unbelievably warm and perfect for very cold winter days, but it is a bit bulky in the arms/shoulders on me. I've long thought: "Why doesn't RO make one with the fitted sleeves and thin leather I love?". FINALLY!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

clarkda said:


> i love when the weather goes cold and you can wear Rick.
> surely other people are rocking some RO looks and will post them for us to admire!



Love! Fabulous outfit!


----------



## pinknyanko

clarkda said:


> i love when the weather goes cold and you can wear Rick.
> surely other people are rocking some RO looks and will post them for us to admire!



Nice! Actually I think you're wearing the same jacket I found at the outlet!


----------



## clarkda

pinknyanko said:


> Nice! Actually I think you're wearing the same jacket I found at the outlet!



it is the same one 
from mountain FW12...
the only issue is its a touch tight across the back, i should have gone up a size and now i cannot find one anywhere


----------



## scoreee

Warm, I suppose


----------



## scoreee

One of my favorite rick coats.


----------



## clarkda

scoreee said:


> Warm, I suppose



love the bracelets, how many jackets do you have? you seem to prefer the puffers?


----------



## hmwe46

addicted ali said:


> You've been a bad bad girl *D*!  But at least you're a stylish bad-***



And that doesn't count the two black ones - shame on me


----------



## scoreee

clarkda said:


> love the bracelets, how many jackets do you have? you seem to prefer the puffers?


Thank you, the cuffs are actually very delicate making them very unwearable day to day. Well, I have a few jackets, and a couple more i would like to add to my collection. I've now came into  full circle with dedicating my entire wardrobe to rick. It's tough. 

That is seemingly true. I do seem to grativate toward the puffers considering I love silhouette. I don't own any of his drapy more fitted jackets, just isn't really me. I attached another photo of me wearing yet another structured jacket,


----------



## scoreee

shmigadoodle said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm desperate to find this jacket:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313796
> 
> I was hugely pregnant when this AW12 Mountain jacket was in stores, and was totally out of the shopping loop.  Now that I'm getting back into shopping, I've discovered that this is the most perfect leather jacket I've ever seen.  I must have it!  I've scoured the internet, to no avail.  So, if any of you RO enthusiasts spot this in some corner of the globe, could you please please PM me?  Thanks so very much!!



Not sure if you've already seen this but.. http://www.daad-dantone.com/online-shop/Rick-Owens-Jacket/Jacket-4329


----------



## shmigadoodle

scoreee said:


> Not sure if you've already seen this but.. http://www.daad-dantone.com/online-shop/Rick-Owens-Jacket/Jacket-4329



Yes!  I have, thank you.  I've decided to hold out until I find the fw12 one.  I think it was a blessing in disguise that I didn't buy the current Island version on thecorner.  It doesn't have my heart the way the Mountain version does.  So, I'll just be checking around until it pops up, which I'm sure it will in due course.  Thanks so much to everyone for assisting me in my quest xx


----------



## dcblam

scoreee said:


> Thank you, the cuffs are actually very delicate making them very unwearable day to day. Well, I have a few jackets, and a couple more i would like to add to my collection. I've now came into  full circle with dedicating my entire wardrobe to rick. It's tough.
> 
> That is seemingly true. I do seem to grativate toward the puffers considering I love silhouette. I don't own any of his drapy more fitted jackets, just isn't really me. I attached another photo of me wearing yet another structured jacket,



LOVE the photos  - thanks SO much for sharing.  You're looking totally FAB in your RO!

Have been MIA, but am enjoying the recent posts.  Maybe cuz the weather here is so darn hot n ' humid in DC.  Not feeling a bit like taking pics when wearing RO.


----------



## chloe speaks

Just received a link to an RO video (RO HUN) celebrating the opening of the Darkshadow store in NYC (called *[FONT=&quot]DRKSHDW EPHEMERE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]  ). I'd love to know what you all think of it:

http://vimeo.com/71172688


----------



## jenskar

chloe speaks said:


> Just received a link to an RO video (RO HUN) celebrating the opening of the Darkshadow store in NYC (called *[FONT=&quot]DRKSHDW EPHEMERE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]  ). I'd love to know what you all think of it:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/71172688



Chloe -- I just came on to post it -- it's Michele Lamy and I love to see an older woman celebrated in fashion.

May have to venture into NY for the pop up, oops _Ephemete_ store in SoHo -- has anyone been?

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2013/...op_up_rick_owens_opening_drkshdw_ephemere.php

Also -- we know Barney's is unreliable online but I remember people liking that pumpkin/raisin/resin colored leather jacket I got -- size 44, under 1,000 US

http://www.barneys.com/Rick-Owens-Z...2327683,default,pd.html?q=rick owens&index=21


----------



## clarkda

chloe speaks said:


> Just received a link to an RO video (RO HUN) celebrating the opening of the Darkshadow store in NYC (called *[FONT=&quot]DRKSHDW EPHEMERE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]  ). I'd love to know what you all think of it:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/71172688



My thoughts as i watched
Theres not much fashion/clothing displayed
I dont know how she goes from boxing to running her hands over mink
Her voice reminds me of eartha kitt
Where is the fashion, 
Was there a meaning in those three minutes and am i just not getting it or is it just...what it is...?


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

That leather jacket is great! Love it.


----------



## scoreee

dcblam said:


> LOVE the photos  - thanks SO much for sharing.  You're looking totally FAB in your RO!
> 
> Have been MIA, but am enjoying the recent posts.  Maybe cuz the weather here is so darn hot n ' humid in DC.  Not feeling a bit like taking pics when wearing RO.



Thank you for allowing me to share. It's my pleasure..


----------



## Guylian

sundaymornings said:


> Well, I finally did it. I bought my first Rick Owens "classic leather biker jacket"!! However, I am both overjoyed but simultaneously a bit distressed about whether to keep or return it. I bought it from MyHabit because it was listed for "only" $1470 while one of these would normally run between $2400-2800 at NetAPorter or elsewhere online. But I am torn over if it's really worth it.* For others of you who own RO leather jackets, I have some QUESTIONS! I am not a RO expert so I really need your help!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I could find no tag anywhere inside the jacket that would normally tell you what materials it is made out of and where it was made. All it had a subtle black "Rick Owens" sown in (photo below). *Is this normal? Are there tags on the interior of your jackets?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zippers are also devoid of any sort of label. Are they supposed to have "Rick Owens" on them? My memory might be faulty but for some bizarre reason, I thought I had seen ones with RO etched in them. *What do your zippers look like?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there are some discrepancies. In the description on MyHabit, it was listed as being "100% calf leather" and "made in Italy" but I noticed _"Rep. Moldova"_ on the tag instead. The only information about the leather was a short paragraph saying "_Garment made of 'Vintage' leather. The leather of this style has been manufactured with a particular 'stone wash' treatment..._etc." (see photo below) So would this then be classified as the "washed leather" that I see sometimes used in descriptions? (on NAP, Barneys, etc). *Where was your jacket made?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather itself is buttery soft, which really surprised me because my [albeit vague] recollection of the texture on the same kind of RO jacket was much "thicker" and "stiffer." It also has a very very slight sheen to it but I would still consider it relatively "matte." The tags say that it was from the "Mountain F/W 2012" collection so I was surprised at how "thin" it was after reading from others' posts about how the F/W stock should be thicker. But maybe it's just relative. *Do any of you have a jacket with this leather? If so, how has it stood up against regular wear? *Because it just feels so delicate to me and I'm so afraid that it'll get easily scratched up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a bit surprised at how "short" it is because it didn't look so short on the models and it definitely doesn't look short in the photos I posted. In fact, I think they may be a bit deceiving... I'm only 5'2 and the bottom of the jacket hits me exactly at my waist (well, technically not my "true waist" but slightly lower, like where you would normally place your belt). It kind of wears like a cropped jacket (but it's not)...which is something I'm not that used to. *Despite that, to me it feels like the perfect length but it got me wondering how taller people felt in it? Because I can't imagine it being any shorter and still feeling okay...*
> 
> Other than those concerns, I do like the jacket. It fits true to size and the shoulder/arms actually also fit well (I was a bit afraid it would be too tight due to the complaints I've read). I'm not head-over-heels in love with it so I'm unsure about keeping it. I've been contemplating getting this classic biker for 2+ years so I guess in a way, it is a really good "steal." I probably won't ever find it at a lower price...But then maybe it is that way because it was made in Moldova? *Is there really a difference in the leather depending on what region it's from?*
> 
> *I am also very curious about how the "blistered" version compares to this and was wondering if anyone had any photos that they could post?*
> 
> And just a couple more photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyways, I would be really grateful if y'all could weigh in and help me decide... Also any comments or advice regarding the leather would be greatly appreciated.*
> 
> Sorry for the super long post. Thanks!



The content tag should be in the inside packet . Did you find it?


----------



## clarkda

if any of you are looking for interesting knitwear, the ex knitwear designer for rick owens has her own label now...

http://www.lemoine-tricote.com/

she only does womens knitwear/dresses but the pieces are very luxe.


----------



## love_potion_9

Does anybody know anything about the "new blister" jackets? I saw one in person the other day, and the "new blister" feels very soft, more like suede. Are all the blistered jackets from now on the "new blistered"?? does anybody know?


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> if any of you are looking for interesting knitwear, the ex knitwear designer for rick owens has her own label now...
> 
> http://www.lemoine-tricote.com/
> 
> she only does womens knitwear/dresses but the pieces are very luxe.



Thank you, will check her out.  We're going to swing by the pop up tomorrow ... will let you all know what it's like!


----------



## jetstream7

RO on my habit again (also ann d and haider too)


----------



## jenskar

Pop up in NYC is purely for them to optimize foot traffic -- as the Hudson store is out of the way.  Drk shadow only -- nice to see the full range but I'd rather Lilies for most of the knits -- the cotton in this line is not as cushy.

Did do Hudson, and nabbed a silk fishtail skirt that is truly great -- tight in the bum, flares out and NOT too long, like so many of the fishtail things.  Saw the pony jacket -- that is amazing.  Someone should get it.  Tried a few of the large neck, scooped out arms pieces that drape long over the shoulder -- interesting shapes.

Did buy a few basic pieces on MyHabit

If anyone sees any of the long, sleeveless crochet tunics with the multi pattern weave, do let me know.  That's a piece I hesitated on and wish I'd have gotten.


----------



## clarkda

http://www.dnariyadh.com/moodboard/20120607-the-story-of-hun

heres an article i found...

they mention mink lined crocodile scarves.... i need! 

and i would love to see the hand knotted ostrich feather pieces, sounds interesting.


----------



## demicouture

Ooooh I need to take pics of my new winter coats and more. 
I just got the winter puffer coat and another coat with a cowl neck and leather sleeves. Also a knit sweater with tulip sleeves and white mohair detailing on sleeve... Winter can wait a little but am way excited!!


----------



## scoreee

demicouture said:


> Ooooh I need to take pics of my new winter coats and more.
> I just got the winter puffer coat and another coat with a cowl neck and leather sleeves. Also a knit sweater with tulip sleeves and white mohair detailing on sleeve... Winter can wait a little but am way excited!!



I love that mohair detailing on the sleeve sweater. Considering it for myself. Do take photos. Would love see.


----------



## scoreee

Would anyone know where I can find this hoodie?


----------



## clarkda

scoreee said:


> Would anyone know where I can find this hoodie?



Zoofashions has that style


----------



## clarkda

GILT are having a Rick Owens sale for men right now.


----------



## ncch

mundodabolsa said:


> for those of you wondering what I got... see below
> 
> I pretty much got three versions of this jacket.  black leather, black wool, and a grey suede. so unnecessary but this shape of jacket is pretty much all I feel like wearing this fall/winter.  I've been wearing big, baggy clothing for many seasons and all of a sudden am longing for fitted things like shorter jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this jacket this week and know exactly what you mean about the puckering in the back.  I got it at first in a 38, one size down from my regular, and the poof was really pronounced.  I almost felt like it seemed like the jacket had been stored in a way that something was pushing the leather out at that spot and distorted it.
> 
> but then I got one in my regular size, and it's much better.  there is still a slight poof but not enough to make me not want the jacket.  I'm keeping it, and if you are still considering it weeks from now ask me if it's improved with wear.  I haven't worn it yet but I feel like the poof may settle a little as it gets worn in.



Sorry to be bringing up a post from last year but just wanted to ask how you're enjoying this jacket?  Is the poof in the back smaller or bigger after being worn?  Thanks!


----------



## ncch

Also, do the extra long sleeves on the leather jackets bother anyone?  Or do you forget they're extra long when you're wearing them?  I'm seriously considering an RO leather jacket but its not the really thin lambskin and I'm worried the super long (and tight) sleeves might be annoying or uncomfortable...but I sure do love the look!

Thanks!


----------



## clarkda

ncch said:


> Also, do the extra long sleeves on the leather jackets bother anyone?  Or do you forget they're extra long when you're wearing them?  I'm seriously considering an RO leather jacket but its not the really thin lambskin and I'm worried the super long (and tight) sleeves might be annoying or uncomfortable...but I sure do love the look!
> 
> Thanks!



the sleeves are super comfortable, i have two jackets with lamb and two with calf and both, with the elasticated ribbing, (i dont like the non-elasticated sleeves as much) are really good to wear, you may find they come over your hands a bit...


----------



## dcblam

ncch said:


> Also, do the extra long sleeves on the leather jackets bother anyone?  Or do you forget they're extra long when you're wearing them?  I'm seriously considering an RO leather jacket but its not the really thin lambskin and I'm worried the super long (and tight) sleeves might be annoying or uncomfortable...but I sure do love the look!
> 
> Thanks!



Hello ALL -
The extra long sleeves do not bother me at all and believe me, they are extra extra long on me since I'm on the petite side.
I have both types of leather (thin/thick lamb) in the long sleeve and the tightness does subside with wear.   AND, you also get used to the fact that sleeves are on the longer side.  
So, what jacket is on your radar screen?


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> GILT are having a Rick Owens sale for men right now.



So - did you find anything to your liking  ?


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> So - did you find anything to your liking  ?



no  i was hoping for some new black long sleeve shirts, but there were none  ive been buying up lots of other brands of late, Rick menswear is a bit boring this season 
have you treated yourself recently?


----------



## Toritan

HI!  I've been lemming for a Rick Owens biker jacket for years now and I'm finally taking the plunge.  I'm really confused about the types of leathers available though.  I'm tossing up between (what the website lists as) calf leather and blistered lamb.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=55I&CollectionId=ACG&ItemId=2&VendorColorId=MDAwOQ==&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&CategoryId=41&SubLineMemoCode=clothing

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=55I&CollectionId=ACG&ItemId=20&VendorColorId=MDAwOQ==&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&Language=&CountryId=&SubLineMemoCode=clothing&CategoryId=41&ItemResponse=&MenuResponse=&SizeChart=false&ItemTag=true

I'm looking for something that's warm and relatively windproof.  I'll be living in Melbourne for the next three years so the winters will be cold (maybe around 10 degrees celcius give or take a few degrees most of the time) but nothing like New York or Chicago so I'm hoping that the leather jacket will take care of most of my cold weather needs and anything more extreme will be covered by my North Face jacket.  

I've learnt over the years that PF members are amazingly knowledgeable, many times more so than actual product advisors/salespeople so I'm posting here to ask for some input.  Please help!    And thanks in advance!


----------



## clarkda

Toritan said:


> HI!  I've been lemming for a Rick Owens biker jacket for years now and I'm finally taking the plunge.  I'm really confused about the types of leathers available though.  I'm tossing up between (what the website lists as) calf leather and blistered lamb.
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=55I&CollectionId=ACG&ItemId=2&VendorColorId=MDAwOQ==&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&CategoryId=41&SubLineMemoCode=clothing
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=55I&CollectionId=ACG&ItemId=20&VendorColorId=MDAwOQ==&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&Language=&CountryId=&SubLineMemoCode=clothing&CategoryId=41&ItemResponse=&MenuResponse=&SizeChart=false&ItemTag=true
> 
> I'm looking for something that's warm and relatively windproof.  I'll be living in Melbourne for the next three years so the winters will be cold (maybe around 10 degrees celcius give or take a few degrees most of the time) but nothing like New York or Chicago so I'm hoping that the leather jacket will take care of most of my cold weather needs and anything more extreme will be covered by my North Face jacket.
> 
> I've learnt over the years that PF members are amazingly knowledgeable, many times more so than actual product advisors/salespeople so I'm posting here to ask for some input.  Please help!    And thanks in advance!



get shearling, melbourne can get very cold, if thats not possible, get the calf

also check out other websites, luisaviaroma can sometimes be a fair bit more expensive than others


----------



## ncch

clarkda said:


> the sleeves are super comfortable, i have two jackets with lamb and two with calf and both, with the elasticated ribbing, (i dont like the non-elasticated sleeves as much) are really good to wear, you may find they come over your hands a bit...



Thank you for your reply!  I like the comfort and look of the elasticized part in the underarm area.  So glad to hear it doesn't get annoying.  everything RO comes over my hands, haha.


----------



## ncch

dcblam said:


> Hello ALL -
> The extra long sleeves do not bother me at all and believe me, they are extra extra long on me since I'm on the petite side.
> I have both types of leather (thin/thick lamb) in the long sleeve and the tightness does subside with wear.   AND, you also get used to the fact that sleeves are on the longer side.
> So, what jacket is on your radar screen?



They are extra extra long on me too so this is really good to hear !  Thanks!

It's this jacket (app wont let me post pics!).. Opinions?

http://www.lyst.com/clothing/rick-owens-seamed-leather-jacket-black/


----------



## _debi_

ncch said:


> They are extra extra long on me too so this is really good to hear !  Thanks!
> 
> It's this jacket (app wont let me post pics!).. Opinions?
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/rick-owens-seamed-leather-jacket-black/



I just fold the sleeves under if I need to, it's easy to do and doesn't look any different. But the long sleeves are great for cold weather, they keep your hands warm. Like built in gloves!!

Nice jacket!


----------



## _debi_

Toritan said:


> HI!  I've been lemming for a Rick Owens biker jacket for years now and I'm finally taking the plunge.  I'm really confused about the types of leathers available though.  I'm tossing up between (what the website lists as) calf leather and blistered lamb.
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...=women&CategoryId=41&SubLineMemoCode=clothing
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...e=&MenuResponse=&SizeChart=false&ItemTag=true
> 
> I'm looking for something that's warm and relatively windproof.  I'll be living in Melbourne for the next three years so the winters will be cold (maybe around 10 degrees celcius give or take a few degrees most of the time) but nothing like New York or Chicago so I'm hoping that the leather jacket will take care of most of my cold weather needs and anything more extreme will be covered by my North Face jacket.
> 
> I've learnt over the years that PF members are amazingly knowledgeable, many times more so than actual product advisors/salespeople so I'm posting here to ask for some input.  Please help!    And thanks in advance!



I think both of those are about the same thickness, they are both on the thinner side of the leathers. You'd probably want something a bit more substantial if you're looking for warmth. Maybe post a few more and we can tell you which are the thicker ones? Or there is one that has just come into the shops, it is quite thick, not a leather I've seen before. It'd keep you warm. It's this:

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty/Rick-Owens/Dark-Grey-Vintage-Leather-Biker-Jacket/91857

So far I've only seen it in grey though.


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Hello ALL -
> The extra long sleeves do not bother me at all and believe me, they are extra extra long on me since I'm on the petite side.
> I have both types of leather (thin/thick lamb) in the long sleeve and the tightness does subside with wear.   AND, you also get used to the fact that sleeves are on the longer side.
> So, what jacket is on your radar screen?



So how was your trip?!


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> http://www.dnariyadh.com/moodboard/20120607-the-story-of-hun
> 
> heres an article i found...
> 
> they mention mink lined crocodile scarves.... i need!
> 
> and i would love to see the hand knotted ostrich feather pieces, sounds interesting.



Enjoyed this, thanks for posting. Interesting. The HUN pieces are so beautiful, I've never liked fur before but they are lovely.


----------



## _debi_

love_potion_9 said:


> Does anybody know anything about the "new blister" jackets? I saw one in person the other day, and the "new blister" feels very soft, more like suede. Are all the blistered jackets from now on the "new blistered"?? does anybody know?



Not sure about 'new blistered', but this season I have seen an actual suede biker, maybe that is it?

Here it is:

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty/Rick-Owens/Black-Classic-Suede-Biker-Jacket/92013

Just noticed it is actually quite a good price. Wonder why it is so much less than the others.


----------



## _debi_

demicouture said:


> Ooooh I need to take pics of my new winter coats and more.
> I just got the winter puffer coat and another coat with a cowl neck and leather sleeves. Also a knit sweater with tulip sleeves and white mohair detailing on sleeve... Winter can wait a little but am way excited!!



Yes pics please!


----------



## demicouture

_debi_ said:


> Not sure about 'new blistered', but this season I have seen an actual suede biker, maybe that is it?
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty/Rick-Owens/Black-Classic-Suede-Biker-Jacket/92013
> 
> Just noticed it is actually quite a good price. Wonder why it is so much less than the others.



Also not sure about the new blister..
But the picture you posted of the suede is a great price this season as its pig skin! It's a beautiful jet black though which is not always easy to find..


----------



## Toritan

clarkda said:


> get shearling, melbourne can get very cold, if thats not possible, get the calf
> 
> also check out other websites, luisaviaroma can sometimes be a fair bit more expensive than others



Thanks!    I've checked DF, NAP, Liberty, Antonioli, Barneys and LVR so far but I think that black leather RO jackets aren't as easily found this season as they were the same time last year (or so it seems to me).  LVR has the lowest price for RO jackets this season, after I factor in my country's taxes and shipping but that's probably because NAP has adjusted its Asia Pacific pricing.  LVR also has a pigskin RO biker jacket for really cheap (comparatively) but I have my heart set on a black jacket in either calf or lamb since they drape so deliciously.

There is one more style that I'm considering and it actually has its product code listed.  Only thing is that the description says that its calfskin but the code ends in LV, which I've read is lamb in one of those immensely useful code breakdown summaries in this thread.  In any case, this jacket is lined in wool, which should be warmer than twill/cotton, right?

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO36&d=Womens

And thanks for your help too, debi!  I looked at Liberty's website earlier but because I was focused on black jackets in calf and lamb and NAP and LVR both had the same blistered lamb for less, I just moved on.  The jacket that you've pointed out does look good though and the price is lovely.  I'll probably call Liberty's RO section and ask if they have anything else not listed as well.  I tried calling the other day but nobody picked up and I kept getting put back to the operator...  Please give me your two cents about the RO jacket listed above too...


----------



## pinknyanko

Toritan said:


> Thanks!    I've checked DF, NAP, Liberty, Antonioli, Barneys and LVR so far but I think that black leather RO jackets aren't as easily found this season as they were the same time last year (or so it seems to me).  LVR has the lowest price for RO jackets this season, after I factor in my country's taxes and shipping but that's probably because NAP has adjusted its Asia Pacific pricing.  LVR also has a pigskin RO biker jacket for really cheap (comparatively) but I have my heart set on a black jacket in either calf or lamb since they drape so deliciously.
> 
> There is one more style that I'm considering and it actually has its product code listed.  Only thing is that the description says that its calfskin but the code ends in LV, which I've read is lamb in one of those immensely useful code breakdown summaries in this thread.  In any case, this jacket is lined in wool, which should be warmer than twill/cotton, right?
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO36&d=Womens
> 
> And thanks for your help too, debi!  I looked at Liberty's website earlier but because I was focused on black jackets in calf and lamb and NAP and LVR both had the same blistered lamb for less, I just moved on.  The jacket that you've pointed out does look good though and the price is lovely.  I'll probably call Liberty's RO section and ask if they have anything else not listed as well.  I tried calling the other day but nobody picked up and I kept getting put back to the operator...  Please give me your two cents about the RO jacket listed above too...



I don't think this is lined in wool. The wool refers to contrast fabric, which means the sleeve inset panels. The body lining is rayon as normal.


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> no  i was hoping for some new black long sleeve shirts, but there were none  ive been buying up lots of other brands of late, Rick menswear is a bit boring this season
> have you treated yourself recently?



NOPE, unfortunately, not a thing...OH well, I'm sure the drought won't last for long!


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> So how was your trip?!



FAB and RAINY!
LOL - I believe it may have been the worst Spring in decades - cold and wet.  I don't think the temp went above 50 degrees.  BUT, we had a lovely time and I must admit, I fall more in love with London with each trip.  
We had the best-est time there.....and OMG, I fell HARD for St. Pancras.  Not only the station itself, but for the renovated Renaissance Hotel.  The restoration of the historic hotel is a true gem.  AND - I finally got to see the tomb of Elisabeth I, this being my 4th visit to Westminster and I found it to be so poignant that her sister is buried below her.  Afternoon tea at Claridge was spot on, so warm, comfortable and civilized after a full day of going about after getting off the plane.
The barge excursion in Burgundy was also uber luxe, drank so many wonderful wines and ate exquisite food.  Spent too little time in Dijon, Beaune and Paris, but it was such an extra special trip to share with my in-laws.
Thanks SO much for asking.
Do let me know how you're doing - enjoying the Summer?


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know what leather code LMO is?  (I think that is the leather code.. Can't find any other that is similar to the ones listed a few pages back). Thanks!


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> NOPE, unfortunately, not a thing...OH well, I'm sure the drought won't last for long!



i don't see myself buying much next season either..... i kinda want a croc/alligator jacket, but i don't want to pay for one...


----------



## clarkda

ncch said:


> Does anyone know what leather code LMO is?  (I think that is the leather code.. Can't find any other that is similar to the ones listed a few pages back). Thanks!



fairly certain it's oiled calfskin
i know its calf though


----------



## ncch

clarkda said:


> fairly certain it's oiled calfskin
> i know its calf though



Interesting, thanks!  The leather is great.
Also to dcblam and _debi_ , I got the jacket over the weekend and I love it !  I tried it on with just a tee underneath so Im kinda worried that it'll be a little tight with wintry layers once the weather gets colder but the next size up was a little loose, shoulders were a little big and couldn't see the shape of the jacket.  Hopefully it'll be ok!  Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## love_potion_9

OK so I've been doing some research on the classic bikers for this season...The classic biker blistered is lined in the flannel kind of cotton which I've heard usually happens in the Winter season. I tried it on and it was nice, very snuggly. 

I called up the Rick Owens store and the guy was quite knowledgeable and explained that the "new blistered" is a seasonal style, and it's not replacing the classic blistered in any way. I came across the new blister in Harvey Nichols. It IS a blister and not a suede, but the leather feels as if it hasn't been aged, or at least not so much. It's smoother, denser, not "burnt"-looking. It's really nice. I was seriously considering it. However, the tint looks more like a dark petrol blue than a black, and really stood out against the black clothing I was wearing, which was a dealbreaker for me. It could've been just that  batch. The shoulder pads feel a bit more prominent but they are actually  the same once I compared them side by side. And the lining is the satiny cotton. It has all the zippers just like the classic blister. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## dcblam

ncch said:


> Interesting, thanks!  The leather is great.
> Also to dcblam and _debi_ , I got the jacket over the weekend and I love it !  I tried it on with just a tee underneath so Im kinda worried that it'll be a little tight with wintry layers once the weather gets colder but the next size up was a little loose, shoulders were a little big and couldn't see the shape of the jacket.  Hopefully it'll be ok!  Can't wait to wear it!



Oh goodie!  Congrats and so glad that you are happy 
Start wearing the jacket as often as possible to loosen up the sleeves - it WILL happen


----------



## _debi_

Toritan said:


> Thanks!    I've checked DF, NAP, Liberty, Antonioli, Barneys and LVR so far but I think that black leather RO jackets aren't as easily found this season as they were the same time last year (or so it seems to me).  LVR has the lowest price for RO jackets this season, after I factor in my country's taxes and shipping but that's probably because NAP has adjusted its Asia Pacific pricing.  LVR also has a pigskin RO biker jacket for really cheap (comparatively) but I have my heart set on a black jacket in either calf or lamb since they drape so deliciously.
> 
> There is one more style that I'm considering and it actually has its product code listed.  Only thing is that the description says that its calfskin but the code ends in LV, which I've read is lamb in one of those immensely useful code breakdown summaries in this thread.  In any case, this jacket is lined in wool, which should be warmer than twill/cotton, right?
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO36&d=Womens
> 
> And thanks for your help too, debi!  I looked at Liberty's website earlier but because I was focused on black jackets in calf and lamb and NAP and LVR both had the same blistered lamb for less, I just moved on.  The jacket that you've pointed out does look good though and the price is lovely.  I'll probably call Liberty's RO section and ask if they have anything else not listed as well.  I tried calling the other day but nobody picked up and I kept getting put back to the operator...  Please give me your two cents about the RO jacket listed above too...



Sorry for the delay in responding, I usually peek at TPF from work but it has been just too busy lately.

I think the one above looks good, the leather looks more substantial.  It looks like the same leather as my LC which I love.  That style isn't the 'classic' biker with the zipped pockets but it's still as nice.  I quite like the clean biker.

Have you got any further with this?


----------



## _debi_

demicouture said:


> Also not sure about the new blister..
> But the picture you posted of the suede is a great price this season as its pig skin! It's a beautiful jet black though which is not always easy to find..



Ahhhh so that's the pig skin..  interesting!!!


----------



## clarkda

Pig skin is the one with tons of pores, i played with an alligator jacket today,  twas amazing! The sheer size the animal mustve been to get scales that big, unfortunately i dont have 35k floating around to buy it


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> FAB and RAINY!
> LOL - I believe it may have been the worst Spring in decades - cold and wet.  I don't think the temp went above 50 degrees.  BUT, we had a lovely time and I must admit, I fall more in love with London with each trip.
> We had the best-est time there.....and OMG, I fell HARD for St. Pancras.  Not only the station itself, but for the renovated Renaissance Hotel.  The restoration of the historic hotel is a true gem.  AND - I finally got to see the tomb of Elisabeth I, this being my 4th visit to Westminster and I found it to be so poignant that her sister is buried below her.  Afternoon tea at Claridge was spot on, so warm, comfortable and civilized after a full day of going about after getting off the plane.
> The barge excursion in Burgundy was also uber luxe, drank so many wonderful wines and ate exquisite food.  Spent too little time in Dijon, Beaune and Paris, but it was such an extra special trip to share with my in-laws.
> Thanks SO much for asking.
> Do let me know how you're doing - enjoying the Summer?



Sorry about the weather, you're right it was one of the worst springs here in a long time... thankfully summer made up for it by being one of the best for a long time.  Sounds like you had a great time anyways!  St Pancras is beautiful isn't it?  It's always exciting going there, there is just a magic about it.  There is a great champagne bar there next to the Eurostar platforms, it all feels very glamorous.  Speaking of glamorous, very nice that you squeezed in an afternoon tea in Claridge's, it's probably my favourite place in the city, just beautiful.  I know what you mean about falling in love with London, not sure if I've mentioned on here before I am Canadian, I came here long ago for a working holiday and just fell in love with the place and had to stay.  After 16 years I'm still in love!!

France sounds lovely, funny, we were actually thinking of going to Burgundy in Sept but nothing has been finalised.  Beaune I hadn't heard of before until recently but it sounds like a great town, we thought we might stay there.  Dijon we have stayed in for a night before passing through but it's also lovely.  And Paris is Paris!!!

I've had a great summer, thanks, as I said the weather for here has just been amazing, it has felt like a proper summer.  We also had two weeks in Naples, Amalfi Coast and Rome which was just fantastic, we were married in Amalfi five years ago so it was lovely to go back and visit again.  The Amalfi Coast is my idea of paradise...

And now back and it's almost fall...  no RO purchases for me yet, and while there are a few nice things I'm not sure there is anything I'll buy.  Though I have absolutely LOVED my Kool Aid vest that I got in the spring, it has been such a fantastic cover up for the spring/summer and I'm sure fall as well.


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> i don't see myself buying much next season either..... i kinda want a croc/alligator jacket, but i don't want to pay for one...



haha yes I can relate to this feeling!


----------



## _debi_

ncch said:


> Interesting, thanks!  The leather is great.
> Also to dcblam and _debi_ , I got the jacket over the weekend and I love it !  I tried it on with just a tee underneath so Im kinda worried that it'll be a little tight with wintry layers once the weather gets colder but the next size up was a little loose, shoulders were a little big and couldn't see the shape of the jacket.  Hopefully it'll be ok!  Can't wait to wear it!





dcblam said:


> Oh goodie!  Congrats and so glad that you are happy
> Start wearing the jacket as often as possible to loosen up the sleeves - it WILL happen



Great congrats!  And yes as dc says it will definitely stretch, don't worry.


----------



## _debi_

love_potion_9 said:


> OK so I've been doing some research on the classic bikers for this season...The classic biker blistered is lined in the flannel kind of cotton which I've heard usually happens in the Winter season. I tried it on and it was nice, very snuggly.
> 
> I called up the Rick Owens store and the guy was quite knowledgeable and explained that the "new blistered" is a seasonal style, and it's not replacing the classic blistered in any way. I came across the new blister in Harvey Nichols. It IS a blister and not a suede, but the leather feels as if it hasn't been aged, or at least not so much. It's smoother, denser, not "burnt"-looking. It's really nice. I was seriously considering it. However, the tint looks more like a dark petrol blue than a black, and really stood out against the black clothing I was wearing, which was a dealbreaker for me. It could've been just that  batch. The shoulder pads feel a bit more prominent but they are actually  the same once I compared them side by side. And the lining is the satiny cotton. It has all the zippers just like the classic blister. Hope this helps someone!



Interesting!  This was the shop in London you called?  Nice to hear that they were knowledgeable, that hasn't really been my experience with them.  The last time when I was in there was spring when I was looking to buy my vest, I asked them if they had any vests in grey and she said 'no they weren't done in grey this season', when I had already seen online that down the road at Selfridges they had a grey one (the Kool Aid)....  shame.  That wasn't the first time they were less than helpful.  But maybe things are changing?!?

I was in HN the other week and didn't notice the new blister but it sounds nice.  Maybe it actually was this new 'petrol' colour, they have a couple in this colour online at Selfridges:

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...228-3001846-RP7008LT/?previewAttribute=Petrol

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...228-3001846-RP7007LT/?previewAttribute=Petrol


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> Pig skin is the one with tons of pores, i played with an alligator jacket today,  twas amazing! The sheer size the animal mustve been to get scales that big, unfortunately i dont have 35k floating around to buy it



haha where did you see that?


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> haha where did you see that?



just at montaigne market


----------



## jayne01

I just received this biker jacket in ice after getting a steal on it at forward...when they loaded the new arrivals they had ice and black mis-priced (at $895 instead of $2195!) and I snatched it up before they changed it. I kept waiting for them to cancel my order but they didn't and honored the incorrect price! (I'm still kicking myself that I wasn't a bit faster b/c I missed out on the black by a few seconds.) I normally wear a size 2 and the 40 is a little snug in the shoulders/armpit area, will it stretch with wear? Is this color going to be impossible to keep clean? Normally I go for black or dark colors but I guess considering the price I should just wear it and not worry...


----------



## _debi_

jayne01 said:


> I just received this biker jacket in ice after getting a steal on it at forward...when they loaded the new arrivals they had ice and black mis-priced (at $895 instead of $2195!) and I snatched it up before they changed it. I kept waiting for them to cancel my order but they didn't and honored the incorrect price! (I'm still kicking myself that I wasn't a bit faster b/c I missed out on the black by a few seconds.) I normally wear a size 2 and the 40 is a little snug in the shoulders/armpit area, will it stretch with wear? Is this color going to be impossible to keep clean? Normally I go for black or dark colors but I guess considering the price I should just wear it and not worry...



WOW that is amazing!!!! What an amazing score! It's a gorgeous colour and yeah it's a bit delicate but just spray it with repellant before you wear it and clean any marks of with a leather cleaner. And yes it will stretch so don't worry. I'm so jealous, I would love a light colour like that but could never spend full price on one, but at that price you don't have to worry about it. 

Post some mod pics!


----------



## jayne01

_debi_ said:


> WOW that is amazing!!!! What an amazing score! It's a gorgeous colour and yeah it's a bit delicate but just spray it with repellant before you wear it and clean any marks of with a leather cleaner. And yes it will stretch so don't worry. I'm so jealous, I would love a light colour like that but could never spend full price on one, but at that price you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> Post some mod pics!


 
Thanks Debi!  I will try to get some pics posted this weekend.  It was definitely an amazing score, I wish I'd had enough time to posted it on here before they fixed the price but it happened too fast!  I got the app alert that new stuff had been added, went to the website and saw the price of the jackets, put the last black one that was left in my cart but it sold out as I was checking out, went back and put the ice one in my cart and checked out as fast as I could, then went back to the page so I could post it on here and they'd already fixed the price.  The entire ordeal only lasted about 30 seconds, and I'm pretty sure my heart rate doubled during that time.  I'm super jealous of the people that scored the black ones at that price!


----------



## clarkda

jayne01 said:


> I just received this biker jacket in ice after getting a steal on it at forward...when they loaded the new arrivals they had ice and black mis-priced (at $895 instead of $2195!) and I snatched it up before they changed it. I kept waiting for them to cancel my order but they didn't and honored the incorrect price! (I'm still kicking myself that I wasn't a bit faster b/c I missed out on the black by a few seconds.) I normally wear a size 2 and the 40 is a little snug in the shoulders/armpit area, will it stretch with wear? Is this color going to be impossible to keep clean? Normally I go for black or dark colors but I guess considering the price I should just wear it and not worry...



amazing buy!! i always feel that there's never really too much that can totally stain leather/ruin leather and rick looks better with a bit of wear and discolour.... (just my personal opinion)
i find the tightness under the arms never really completely goes away...

i got a rick coat/jacket coming on monday (its saturday and dhl tracking says its ready for delivery, but i cant get it, it's so close, yet so very far :cry: )


----------



## jayne01

Here are some modeling pics of the ice jacket, what do you all think? It puckers a bit in the back, I can't tell if its b/c it's too small or if that's just how it's made (it's a little like that even when I don't have it on). The only time it really feels a little snug is if bring my arms straight out forward, then it pulls a little in the shoulders/upper back. I don't want to miss out on such a great deal especially if it'll stretch a little, but I also don't want to look like I'm wearing a jacket that's too small.  Thanks!


----------



## demicouture

jayne01 said:


> Here are some modeling pics of the ice jacket, what do you all think? It puckers a bit in the back, I can't tell if its b/c it's too small or if that's just how it's made (it's a little like that even when I don't have it on). The only time it really feels a little snug is if bring my arms straight out forward, then it pulls a little in the shoulders/upper back. I don't want to miss out on such a great deal especially if it'll stretch a little, but I also don't want to look like I'm wearing a jacket that's too small.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323889
> View attachment 2323906
> View attachment 2323892
> View attachment 2323893
> View attachment 2323895






What a great deal!!
It's definitely the right size for you. The shoulders sit perfectly and if anything you have some space to fill it up with layering on colder days! Total keeper!!


----------



## _debi_

jayne01 said:


> Thanks Debi!  I will try to get some pics posted this weekend.  It was definitely an amazing score, I wish I'd had enough time to posted it on here before they fixed the price but it happened too fast!  I got the app alert that new stuff had been added, went to the website and saw the price of the jackets, put the last black one that was left in my cart but it sold out as I was checking out, went back and put the ice one in my cart and checked out as fast as I could, then went back to the page so I could post it on here and they'd already fixed the price.  The entire ordeal only lasted about 30 seconds, and I'm pretty sure my heart rate doubled during that time.  I'm super jealous of the people that scored the black ones at that price!






jayne01 said:


> Here are some modeling pics of the ice jacket, what do you all think? It puckers a bit in the back, I can't tell if its b/c it's too small or if that's just how it's made (it's a little like that even when I don't have it on). The only time it really feels a little snug is if bring my arms straight out forward, then it pulls a little in the shoulders/upper back. I don't want to miss out on such a great deal especially if it'll stretch a little, but I also don't want to look like I'm wearing a jacket that's too small.  Thanks!
> View attachment 2323889
> View attachment 2323906
> View attachment 2323892
> View attachment 2323893
> View attachment 2323895






demicouture said:


> What a great deal!!
> It's definitely the right size for you. The shoulders sit perfectly and if anything you have some space to fill it up with layering on colder days! Total keeper!!



It looks great on you!! And I agree with demi that it is the perfect size and does not look small at all. It looks to me that we're the same size as that's how my size 40 fits me but I also have a size 38 that is even more snug than that and it's fine. And my experience is that they do stretch. So don't worry and enjoy! 

Love the story as well, it was meant to be!


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> amazing buy!! i always feel that there's never really too much that can totally stain leather/ruin leather and rick looks better with a bit of wear and discolour.... (just my personal opinion)
> i find the tightness under the arms never really completely goes away...
> 
> i got a rick coat/jacket coming on monday (its saturday and dhl tracking says its ready for delivery, but i cant get it, it's so close, yet so very far :cry: )



Ooo exciting, which coat?


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Ooo exciting, which coat?



unfortunately its nothing exciting but it was a bargain and one can never have too much black outerwear


----------



## clarkda

It arrived, looks quite strange on me but ill find a way to look cool


----------



## clarkda

I decided to update some of these and add a few extra, maybe others have more to add?


LB: blistered lamb Rougher textured blistered leather. Very very drapey with varying degrees of softness and texture often with some glimmer to the leather when it hits the light due to the texture.Summer weight of this leather is usually very light and drapey. Winter weight can be thicker and more substantial.
LBO: box/-ed calf
LC: washed lamb (not confirmed) The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB
LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.
LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
LK: kangaroo
LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
LM: metallic calf I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well 
LO: oiled calf
LP: hammered lamb
LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.
LSH: shearling lamb


LR: 'regular' lamb?
LVS: Textured Calf Leather

LZ: ?
LV: vegetable dyed lamb ? Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.
LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?

LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?

DT: Tweed, Rayon, wool, nylon, spandex .
BWM: Mohair, Nylon, Wool.
OC: Cotton, Polyurethane.
TD: Cashmere
FCWL: Painted cotton
NLBM: Metallic blistered lamb and wool flannel
C: Alligator 
LE: Washed and Aged (antiqued) calf leather.
LNB: Blistered and Waxed lamb (thick, heavy, backed in polyurethane)
LSN: Water snake


----------



## am2022

OMG!!! I'm scrolling down the Rick Owens thread trying
to look for a particular style and almost fell off my chair when I saw you here !!!
So good to see you hmwe ... Was with you at chloe then balenciaga before you signed off as mod!!!
Love all your Rick Owens jacket !!!
Any mod pics ?


hmwe46 said:


> Fair enough!!! Here is the parchment cow, honey calfskin and the honey calfskin with the peplum but that ones going back
> View attachment 2218032


----------



## clarkda

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/women/summer_13__sale?idProduttore=19

anyone looking for a good buy, you can use the code extra25off and get an extra 25% off the sale price on l'inde...


----------



## Jen123

Super excited about my Nordstrom rack find!










Ladies sorry for lack of experience but isn't a 44 a size 10? I'm confused because usually I am a 36 in everything. I think this fits though!


----------



## chloe speaks

Jen123 said:


> Super excited about my Nordstrom rack find!
> 
> View attachment 2335493
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335495
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335497
> 
> 
> Ladies sorry for lack of experience but isn't a 44 a size 10? I'm confused because usually I am a 36 in everything. I think this fits though!


GREAT find! 
A 44 is an Italian size 10 - do you mean that you are usually a French 36? That would make sense given that the jacket looks a bit loose on you but not absurdly - I'm a French 38 or a Rick Owen 42 in jackets - the fit on RO is influenced by width of shoulders - his shoulders run a little wide and arms are very tight and long and the torso runs a little narrow as well, but everything stretches to fit!


----------



## am2022

Wow !! What a steal! Congrats!


Jen123 said:


> Super excited about my Nordstrom rack find!
> 
> View attachment 2335493
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335495
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335497
> 
> 
> Ladies sorry for lack of experience but isn't a 44 a size 10? I'm confused because usually I am a 36 in everything. I think this fits though!


----------



## Jen123

chloe speaks said:


> GREAT find!
> A 44 is an Italian size 10 - do you mean that you are usually a French 36? That would make sense given that the jacket looks a bit loose on you but not absurdly - I'm a French 38 or a Rick Owen 42 in jackets - the fit on RO is influenced by width of shoulders - his shoulders run a little wide and arms are very tight and long and the torso runs a little narrow as well, but everything stretches to fit!



Oh okay that makes much more sense  thank you! Yes I am a French 36. I feel completely dumb for not realizing there was a difference in sizing between the two lol! I am happy I found the 44 I cannot imagine how tiny a 38 or 40 would fit! I am so so incredibly happy! 




amacasa said:


> Wow !! What a steal! Congrats!



Thank you dear! I found the jacket and was like this looks super unique I will give it a try. Loved it when I tried it on and decided to buy. Looked at the tag and realized it was Rick Owens and and was OMG!!! I had only went to rack to return some shoes and left with the most amazing deal I have ever gotten!


----------



## dcblam

Jen123
What an incredible buy - congrats!
It looks great on you.  Wear with much happiness. 
Oh, it's hard for me to see - what's the color?


----------



## Jen123

dcblam said:


> Jen123
> What an incredible buy - congrats!
> It looks great on you.  Wear with much happiness.
> Oh, it's hard for me to see - what's the color?



Thank you so so much! The color is like a dusty brown. Barney's website has it listed as "tan"


----------



## Tiare

Jen123 said:


> Super excited about my Nordstrom rack find!
> 
> View attachment 2335493
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335495
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335497
> 
> 
> Ladies sorry for lack of experience but isn't a 44 a size 10? I'm confused because usually I am a 36 in everything. I think this fits though!



OMG 

Grats!!!!!


----------



## Jen123

Tiare said:


> OMG
> 
> Grats!!!!!



Thank you!!! I'm soooo excited for the weather to cool down so I can start wearing it!!


----------



## Jen123

Do you ladies recommend I take it somewhere to get treated or is it okay the way it is? I honestly have never put anything in my leather bags or shoes but I saw a previous post about protecting leather jackets so wasn't sure if its necessary!


----------



## Jen123

Here are some more photos! I love the smell of the leather it's so amazing!!!


----------



## dcblam

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2336508
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336509
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336510
> 
> 
> Here are some more photos! I love the smell of the leather it's so amazing!!!



Wow - what a great neutral color!

Parchment....and notice the code LA????  
Made in Moldovia, so it's from last or previous season.
*Jen123* - can you please look at the tag that can be found in the inside pocket of the jacket.  Is this cow or lamb leather?  Can you describe the feel of the leather as well?  LA would be a new code for us......!


----------



## dcblam

Jen123 said:


> Do you ladies recommend I take it somewhere to get treated or is it okay the way it is? I honestly have never put anything in my leather bags or shoes but I saw a previous post about protecting leather jackets so wasn't sure if its necessary!



I have not treated any of my RO leather jackets.  I think it's personal preference.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

I thought I got a great deal until I saw Jen123's! Great shopping!!! I need to hit up Nordstrom's Rack more often! My first Rick Owens. I think some of you have this one. It's Dust. Can you tell me what year and collection it's from? I absolutely love this jacket and was amazed to find it in such a big size. Lol. I didn't take a pic of it zipped up but it fits perfectly. Yay! I was worried because I am NOT skinny.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19089422421...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_643wt_1172


----------



## chloe speaks

My first pair of RO shoes! I happened to be wearing a RO skirt, but it's not an 'outfit' per se 
They are silver metallic; love black but i have too many black boots already!


----------



## Jen123

dcblam said:


> Wow - what a great neutral color!
> 
> Parchment....and notice the code LA????
> Made in Moldovia, so it's from last or previous season.
> *Jen123* - can you please look at the tag that can be found in the inside pocket of the jacket.  Is this cow or lamb leather?  Can you describe the feel of the leather as well?  LA would be a new code for us......!






It appears to be cow! It feels more "grainy" than my lamb leather jacket (which feels more smooth) I took some up close photos too!


----------



## Jen123

dcblam said:


> I have not treated any of my RO leather jackets.  I think it's personal preference.



Thank you for your input I really appreciate it! I sort of appreciate how leather breaks in and looks loved and worn well  I think I shall leave mine as is


----------



## Jen123

Imabeachgirl said:


> I thought I got a great deal until I saw Jen123's! Great shopping!!! I need to hit up Nordstrom's Rack more often! My first Rick Owens. I think some of you have this one. It's Dust. Can you tell me what year and collection it's from? I absolutely love this jacket and was amazed to find it in such a big size. Lol. I didn't take a pic of it zipped up but it fits perfectly. Yay! I was worried because I am NOT skinny.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19089422421...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_643wt_1172



I can't tell you anything about this jacket other than it looks fabulous! Congrats!!


----------



## clarkda

Imabeachgirl said:


> I thought I got a great deal until I saw Jen123's! Great shopping!!! I need to hit up Nordstrom's Rack more often! My first Rick Owens. I think some of you have this one. It's Dust. Can you tell me what year and collection it's from? I absolutely love this jacket and was amazed to find it in such a big size. Lol. I didn't take a pic of it zipped up but it fits perfectly. Yay! I was worried because I am NOT skinny.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19089422421...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_643wt_1172



Judging by the zip its a newer collection, maybe mountain or island?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

clarkda said:


> Judging by the zip its a newer collection, maybe mountain or island?



Thanks!! The tag does say "Giacca Pelle" Not sure what that means. Also "art.RO 1718/LPE" and "var.0034"


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Jen123 said:


> I can't tell you anything about this jacket other than it looks fabulous! Congrats!!


Thanks Jen123! Yours too!!! Just amazing! It seems like your leather is thicker. I &#10084;&#65039;the way it looks.


----------



## clarkda

Imabeachgirl said:


> Thanks!! The tag does say "Giacca Pelle" Not sure what that means. Also "art.RO 1718/LPE" and "var.0034"



giacca pelle is just italian for leather jacket...
i _think_ the jacket is SS13, but i could be wrong,
either way, enjoy it, its a fabulous piece


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Thanks Clarkda! I have read this thread from beginning to end and I must say your style is impeccable and your knowledge of this designer impressive. Your collection is to die for especially the sable! Would love to see that irl!


----------



## charchargreen

Hello, I just got a RO jacket on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Rick-Owens-Leather-Jacket-Clean-Biker-2706-Size-8-US-/251337700699? but start to worry about the authenticity. The size tag looks a bit different from those TPFers posted here. Does it mean it is fake? I would be grateful if someone could give me some advice. TIA


----------



## chloe speaks

charchargreen said:


> Hello, I just got a RO jacket on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Rick-Owens-Leather-Jacket-Clean-Biker-2706-Size-8-US-/251337700699? but start to worry about the authenticity. The size tag looks a bit different from those TPFers posted here. Does it mean it is fake? I would be grateful if someone could give me some advice. TIA



i'm not an authenticator by any means, but that looks to me like a genuine RO. congratulations - i was watching that one. it's blistered lamb - love how soft and drapey that is!


----------



## charchargreen

chloe speaks said:


> i'm not an authenticator by any means, but that looks to me like a genuine RO. congratulations - i was watching that one. it's blistered lamb - love how soft and drapey that is!



Thank you Chloe. I have been searching a blistered one in my size for long time. The seller accepted my best offer but off eBay as she hopes to save some handling charge. she is going to send me zipper pictures tonight. I will post update later.


----------



## clarkda

charchargreen said:


> Thank you Chloe. I have been searching a blistered one in my size for long time. The seller accepted my best offer but off eBay as she hopes to save some handling charge. she is going to send me zipper pictures tonight. I will post update later.



the jacket looks fine, i agree with the above, blistered lamb is amazing, i really want a jacket in full blistered lamb but her hasn't done a good one lately


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> It arrived, looks quite strange on me but ill find a way to look cool



Nice, have you figured out a way to wear it?



clarkda said:


> I decided to update some of these and add a few extra, maybe others have more to add?
> 
> LB: blistered lamb Rougher textured blistered leather. Very very drapey with varying degrees of softness and texture often with some glimmer to the leather when it hits the light due to the texture.Summer weight of this leather is usually very light and drapey. Winter weight can be thicker and more substantial.
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed) The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> LK: kangaroo
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> LM: metallic calf I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well
> LO: oiled calf
> LP: hammered lamb
> LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> LVS: Textured Calf Leather
> 
> LZ: ?
> LV: vegetable dyed lamb ? Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> DT: Tweed, Rayon, wool, nylon, spandex .
> BWM: Mohair, Nylon, Wool.
> OC: Cotton, Polyurethane.
> TD: Cashmere
> FCWL: Painted cotton
> NLBM: Metallic blistered lamb and wool flannel
> C: Alligator
> LE: Washed and Aged (antiqued) calf leather.
> LNB: Blistered and Waxed lamb (thick, heavy, backed in polyurethane)
> LSN: Water snake



Thanks for the update.  Only thing I would say is that I have an LC and it's not blistered/crushed or particularly drapey, it's smooth, has a bit of graining and is medium thickness.  It's quite perfect in my opinion, it looks so lush and beautiful.  And smells amazing!  I've been noticing since I bought it that it seems to have cost about £400 more than the usual basic biker, so I'm thinking the quality of the LC is a bit higher.



Jen123 said:


> Do you ladies recommend I take it somewhere to get treated or is it okay the way it is? I honestly have never put anything in my leather bags or shoes but I saw a previous post about protecting leather jackets so wasn't sure if its necessary!



What a great find! I protect all my leather things with spray weather protector, not particularly for water or rain, but more in case of accidents, for example you're in a bar and someone spills a bit of a drink on it, or something like that.  If it's sprayed you can just wipe things off of it with a damp cloth and it doesn't stain it.  Spraying the leather doesn't change it in any way so I figure why not, better safe than sorry.  It doesn't matter so much for black, mainly the other colours.



Imabeachgirl said:


> I thought I got a great deal until I saw Jen123's! Great shopping!!! I need to hit up Nordstrom's Rack more often! My first Rick Owens. I think some of you have this one. It's Dust. Can you tell me what year and collection it's from? I absolutely love this jacket and was amazed to find it in such a big size. Lol. I didn't take a pic of it zipped up but it fits perfectly. Yay! I was worried because I am NOT skinny.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19089422421...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_643wt_1172



Looks great!



chloe speaks said:


> My first pair of RO shoes! I happened to be wearing a RO skirt, but it's not an 'outfit' per se
> They are silver metallic; love black but i have too many black boots already!



Love these on you!


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Nice, have you figured out a way to wear it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update.  Only thing I would say is that I have an LC and it's not blistered/crushed or particularly drapey, it's smooth, has a bit of graining and is medium thickness.  It's quite perfect in my opinion, it looks so lush and beautiful.  And smells amazing!  I've been noticing since I bought it that it seems to have cost about £400 more than the usual basic biker, so I'm thinking the quality of the LC is a bit higher.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great find! I protect all my leather things with spray weather protector, not particularly for water or rain, but more in case of accidents, for example you're in a bar and someone spills a bit of a drink on it, or something like that.  If it's sprayed you can just wipe things off of it with a damp cloth and it doesn't stain it.  Spraying the leather doesn't change it in any way so I figure why not, better safe than sorry.  It doesn't matter so much for black, mainly the other colours.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these on you!



i only added/edited the last group, an yes, the more i wear it the more i like it, just with black jeans and a white tshirt its very cool, but today i tore under the armpit  i need to lay off at the gym....


----------



## hmwe46

Hey There!!  Nice to see you too 

Since my riding accident I have given up heavy bags and heals but RO jackets are just right!!! 

I'll have to do some modeling shots cause in particular that Honey biker is insane, the leather is like nothing I have ever felt before, loves it!!

How are you!??!





amacasa said:


> OMG!!! I'm scrolling down the Rick Owens thread trying
> to look for a particular style and almost fell off my chair when I saw you here !!!
> So good to see you hmwe ... Was with you at chloe then balenciaga before you signed off as mod!!!
> Love all your Rick Owens jacket !!!
> Any mod pics ?


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Anyone who has the short stooges jacket can comment on the quality?


----------



## poptarts

chloe speaks said:


> My first pair of RO shoes! I happened to be wearing a RO skirt, but it's not an 'outfit' per se
> They are silver metallic; love black but i have too many black boots already!



Congratulations on your new boots. I absolutely love them! They look wonderful on you.

Those just happens to be on my FW list. May I ask if they fit true to size and if they are narrow? TIA!

------

Has anyone seen this dress anywhere else (different color are ok too)? I think it's from a previous season but sadly I wasn't quick enough. Looking for a 44 please! Thanks so much!! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373203


----------



## chloe speaks

poptarts said:


> Congratulations on your new boots. I absolutely love them! They look wonderful on you.
> 
> Those just happens to be on my FW list. May I ask if they fit true to size and if they are narrow? TIA!
> 
> ------
> 
> Has anyone seen this dress anywhere else (different color are ok too)? I think it's from a previous season but sadly I wasn't quick enough. Looking for a 44 please! Thanks so much!! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373203


thanks poptarts!

i have worn them several times since i got them and they are great! They are lightweight and very blocky, and it feels like you must lift your feet well when you wear them, so I refer to them as my 'pony' boots.

i had gotten feedback that the basic wedge (110mm) could be different sizing from season to season, but i got these off eBay and the seller told me they ran true to size. and these definitely do! i don't have a wide foot, but rather an average one and they fit perfectly, actually pretty comfortable for the height - the wooden wedge is very 'hard' though (as all wood clogs/shoes are) so I am investigating using a thin insole for the ball of the foot. i have gotten a tender spot on the ball of the foot by the big toe from wearing them today, but there has been no pinching so I suspect they don't run too narrow.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

How do you guys take care of your rick owens jackets?

I have a lamb shearling (that I LOVE and wear 9 months out of the year) and small bits of it is like coming out at the sleeves. It's like washed leather, not super distressed to begin with which is how I'd like to keep it.

How can I keep it looking fresh (but not, you know shiny and new)?


----------



## clarkda

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2014RTW-ROWENS

new rick owens, its interesting and very street compared to the ethereal collections of late.


----------



## clarkda

yellowsuitcase said:


> How do you guys take care of your rick owens jackets?
> 
> I have a lamb shearling (that I LOVE and wear 9 months out of the year) and small bits of it is like coming out at the sleeves. It's like washed leather, not super distressed to begin with which is how I'd like to keep it.
> 
> How can I keep it looking fresh (but not, you know shiny and new)?



my suggestion is maybe leather moisturiser and conditioner, it should refresh the jacket but not so much as to make it look new.
i just took my sable jacket in to get re oiled and the furrier put conditioner on the lamb sleeves and told me not to let them get dry...


----------



## hanana

I don't post here often but have learned a lot by reading this thread!  

I saw Rick Owens on MyHabit so thought I would share:

http://www.myhabit.com/homepage/ref...2JYO#page=b&dept=designer&sale=A2724OUNBN2JYO

It's mostly Lilies but they also have boots!


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2014RTW-ROWENS
> 
> new rick owens, its interesting and very street compared to the ethereal collections of late.



When I first looked at the pictures I was thinking ummm what is this??? but when you see the video of it, WOW!  What a great show!  Only problem is the clothes might have taken a bit of a back seat, but really, what do these shows matter anyways, what actually goes on sale is pretty different to what is shown.

Here is the video:

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/video/S2014RTW-ROWENS


----------



## _debi_

yellowsuitcase said:


> How do you guys take care of your rick owens jackets?
> 
> I have a lamb shearling (that I LOVE and wear 9 months out of the year) and small bits of it is like coming out at the sleeves. It's like washed leather, not super distressed to begin with which is how I'd like to keep it.
> 
> How can I keep it looking fresh (but not, you know shiny and new)?



I agree with leather conditioner, my LG was getting so dry looking and I was a bit scared to condition it, but it came out looking amazing.  Just like it was alive again, not shiny and new.

What do you mean by bits coming out at the sleeves?


----------



## _debi_

hanana said:


> I don't post here often but have learned a lot by reading this thread!
> 
> I saw Rick Owens on MyHabit so thought I would share:
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/homepage/ref...2JYO#page=b&dept=designer&sale=A2724OUNBN2JYO
> 
> It's mostly Lilies but they also have boots!



Thanks for that.  Sadly it's not as good a deal for us in the UK but I can still look


----------



## chloe speaks

yellowsuitcase said:


> How do you guys take care of your rick owens jackets?
> 
> I have a lamb shearling (that I LOVE and wear 9 months out of the year) and small bits of it is like coming out at the sleeves. It's like washed leather, not super distressed to begin with which is how I'd like to keep it.
> 
> How can I keep it looking fresh (but not, you know shiny and new)?



i third the use of leather conditioner - one brand which many agree works well with many different types of finer leathers is Apple Conditioner - i've seen it recommended on the Balenciaga and Louboutin forums. it doesn't seem to stain or leave any sticky residue. i've used it myself successfully on handbags, shoes, and jackets. and yes, i did use it on an older RO jacket that has a crepey, lightly distressed but not suede finish because it was starting to feel dry - it really helped freshen it up.



_debi_ said:


> When I first looked at the pictures I was thinking ummm what is this??? but when you see the video of it, WOW!  What a great show!  Only problem is the clothes might have taken a bit of a back seat, but really, what do these shows matter anyways, what actually goes on sale is pretty different to what is shown.
> 
> Here is the video:
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/video/S2014RTW-ROWENS



i'm not sure if the clothes look as we imagine them in stills ( i am the first to admit i have a sense of how clothing should 'look' in a fashion image) but when i saw them in action, I was STUNNED!

 What genius - the clothes really move and i especially like the use of such unusual for fashion body shapes!


----------



## clarkda

http://www.ssense.com/men/product/rick_owens/olive_wild_alligator_leather_hun_jacket/78140

this just came onto ssense, i like the colour but the piecing of the skins is annoying me, i think it cheapens the jacket....
what do you all think?

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/black_alligator_and_python_leather_biker_jacket/80398

if it was more like this one, i could get on board...


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> http://www.ssense.com/men/product/rick_owens/olive_wild_alligator_leather_hun_jacket/78140
> 
> this just came onto ssense, i like the colour but the piecing of the skins is annoying me, i think it cheapens the jacket....
> what do you all think?
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/black_alligator_and_python_leather_biker_jacket/80398
> 
> if it was more like this one, i could get on board...



yeah agreed, looks too much like patchwork on the front, a bit messy.


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> http://www.ssense.com/men/product/rick_owens/olive_wild_alligator_leather_hun_jacket/78140
> 
> this just came onto ssense, i like the colour but the piecing of the skins is annoying me, i think it cheapens the jacket....
> what do you all think?
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/black_alligator_and_python_leather_biker_jacket/80398
> 
> if it was more like this one, i could get on board...



hey there clarkda & debi -

First off, thanks for posting about the SS 2014 collection.  I think it's FANTASTIC and love the video.  Great relationship btwn the clothing/the cut  AND how they moved their bodies!   I'm so impressed with RO........

And yes, the skins on the mens jackets looks too much like patchwork.  There's a limitation on how big of an area they can cover with the larger scales - but heck - it could be done a bit differently.  

Great seeing everyone


----------



## poptarts

chloe speaks said:


> thanks poptarts!
> 
> i have worn them several times since i got them and they are great! They are lightweight and very blocky, and it feels like you must lift your feet well when you wear them, so I refer to them as my 'pony' boots.
> 
> i had gotten feedback that the basic wedge (110mm) could be different sizing from season to season, but i got these off eBay and the seller told me they ran true to size. and these definitely do! i don't have a wide foot, but rather an average one and they fit perfectly, actually pretty comfortable for the height - the wooden wedge is very 'hard' though (as all wood clogs/shoes are) so I am investigating using a thin insole for the ball of the foot. i have gotten a tender spot on the ball of the foot by the big toe from wearing them today, but there has been no pinching so I suspect they don't run too narrow.



Thanks so much for the feedback! It sounds like those booties will be a great investment. theoutnet had a few but none in my size. Now the hunt is on!


----------



## am2022

ladies and gents... a quick drop in here to say hello ... the RICK OWENS 2014 show was awesome!!!


----------



## _debi_

Hey guys, can't remember if any of you have the flat biker boots? If so are they true to size? And do they look massive on?

These are the ones I'm considering. 

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/17571 

Thanks!


----------



## Tiare

_debi_ said:


> Hey guys, can't remember if any of you have the flat biker boots? If so are they true to size? And do they look massive on?
> 
> These are the ones I'm considering.
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/17571
> 
> Thanks!



Awesome boots


----------



## aistepaiste29

Hi ladies, would you be so kind please and let me know what leather is rick owens biker jacket marked as LT ? Thank you


----------



## clarkda

aistepaiste29 said:


> Hi ladies, would you be so kind please and let me know what leather is rick owens biker jacket marked as LT ? Thank you



it is a matte washed calf leather


----------



## flower71

_debi_ said:


> Hey guys, can't remember if any of you have the flat biker boots? If so are they true to size? And do they look massive on?
> 
> These are the ones I'm considering.
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/17571
> 
> Thanks!


I 've had those on my wishlist for over a year now! I think they are on the big side? Anyone chime in? I wear a 39,5IT and I think a 39 will do but I need others to help us out


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Hey guys, can't remember if any of you have the flat biker boots? If so are they true to size? And do they look massive on?
> 
> These are the ones I'm considering.
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/17571
> 
> Thanks!



hey _debi_!
My flat boots are the traditional/laced combat boots.  The toe box area is rigid and pretty wide, so I sized down by 1/2 size and they fit great.  I don't think they look massive on me.  The overall shape of the shoe - from the ankle down - is pretty similar.  Hope this info helps.

Here's a link to the boot that I have - they are available on The Outnet so you can compare:

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/313460


----------



## _debi_

flower71 said:


> I 've had those on my wishlist for over a year now! I think they are on the big side? Anyone chime in? I wear a 39,5IT and I think a 39 will do but I need others to help us out





dcblam said:


> hey _debi_!
> My flat boots are the traditional/laced combat boots.  The toe box area is rigid and pretty wide, so I sized down by 1/2 size and they fit great.  I don't think they look massive on me.  The overall shape of the shoe - from the ankle down - is pretty similar.  Hope this info helps.
> 
> Here's a link to the boot that I have - they are available on The Outnet so you can compare:
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/313460



Thanks guys!

From the sounds of it I'll need to size down a bit, which for me would be a 36.5.  But I only see 36 or 37s available.....  Maybe I will go for both and see if either fit.

I wonder if these boots ever go on sale, from the looks of it they sell out at normal price as there aren't many sizes left already.


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> From the sounds of it I'll need to size down a bit, which for me would be a 36.5.  But I only see 36 or 37s available.....  Maybe I will go for both and see if either fit.
> 
> I wonder if these boots ever go on sale, from the looks of it they sell out at normal price as there aren't many sizes left already.



Hey there -
I think it's a wise move to get both sizes and you're probably right about these boots never going on sale, esp. in black.  Give us an update if/when you get 'em


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Hey there -
> I think it's a wise move to get both sizes and you're probably right about these boots never going on sale, esp. in black.  Give us an update if/when you get 'em



I was just about to, and then saw on L'inde le Palais you have to pay for return shipping....  that sounds like it would be a lot for a heavy pair of boots by courier.  So I might just take the risk and go for my normal size 37 and hope for the best.... I found these which are very similar and The Outnet says they are TTS, so here's hoping!!  

http://www.theoutnet.com/products/3...der&siteID=p.E2XVDQFnI-XRoBFCPkY8aa0NLt7Q3IRQ

Really when I think about it I can't imagine a 36 would fit, especially since in the winter I usually wear two pairs of socks because my feet get so cold!!


----------



## flower71

_debi_ said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> From the sounds of it I'll need to size down a bit, which for me would be a 36.5.  But I only see 36 or 37s available.....  Maybe I will go for both and see if either fit.
> 
> I wonder if these boots ever go on sale, from the looks of it they sell out at normal price as there aren't many sizes left already.


I don't know about the sales, they sell out before the sales actually get there! Or the 20% sales usually exclude RO items


----------



## chrisr12

Ughhh I love it so much! Rick Owens is my all time favorite. He makes clothing that is new and inventive, but it'll always (somehow) remain classic. Congrats!


----------



## _debi_

flower71 said:


> I don't know about the sales, they sell out before the sales actually get there! Or the 20% sales usually exclude RO items



I think you're right, I had a look to see if I could use the 20% off your wishlist thing for The Corner but RO was excluded. I ended up using a 10% off your first order thing for L'Inde le Palais, I think that's the best I'm gonna get!! They were just under £700 in the end so not bad considering a lot are closer to £900. And those particular ones are my favourites. 

They're arriving tomorrow, I really hope they are ok...


----------



## flower71

_debi_ said:


> I think you're right, I had a look to see if I could use the 20% off your wishlist thing for The Corner but RO was excluded. I ended up using a 10% off your first order thing for L'Inde le Palais, I think that's the best I'm gonna get!! They were just under £700 in the end so not bad considering a lot are closer to £900. And those particular ones are my favourites.
> 
> They're arriving tomorrow, I really hope they are ok...


Oh I can't wait to hear about the fit and a mod pic if possible? You did get a "deal" as these are quite impossible to find on sale...I waited then it was too late! Congrats


----------



## _debi_

The boots are here and they fit!!!  I'm so happy with them.  I love the finish and how they are matte.  They look like they will take a beating and still look great.  

Thanks *flower *and *dc*, you were both right about the size.  With thin socks they are on the slightly big side, so a half size smaller would be ok.  But with my extra thermal socks over top that I wear in winter, they fit just perfectly.  I was just as worried about the leg opening as most boots are too big around the calves for me, but these are perfect, really snug.  I love them.

Since I am keeping them I will wait to take some pics from home, it's hard to get a decent shot at work.


----------



## chloe speaks

_debi_ said:


> The boots are here and they fit!!!  I'm so happy with them.  I love the finish and how they are matte.  They look like they will take a beating and still look great.
> 
> Thanks *flower *and *dc*, you were both right about the size.  With thin socks they are on the slightly big side, so a half size smaller would be ok.  But with my extra thermal socks over top that I wear in winter, they fit just perfectly.  I was just as worried about the leg opening as most boots are too big around the calves for me, but these are perfect, really snug.  I love them.
> 
> Since I am keeping them I will wait to take some pics from home, it's hard to get a decent shot at work.



ooh can't wait to see the model shots!


----------



## dcblam

_debi_
woot woot!
So glad to hear that you are smitten with ur new boots!  Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## flower71

_debi_ said:


> The boots are here and they fit!!!  I'm so happy with them.  I love the finish and how they are matte.  They look like they will take a beating and still look great.
> 
> Thanks *flower *and *dc*, you were both right about the size.  With thin socks they are on the slightly big side, so a half size smaller would be ok.  But with my extra thermal socks over top that I wear in winter, they fit just perfectly.  I was just as worried about the leg opening as most boots are too big around the calves for me, but these are perfect, really snug.  I love them.
> 
> Since I am keeping them I will wait to take some pics from home, it's hard to get a decent shot at work.


Major congrats debi! so happy they fit you, I can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## Catsandbags

Just got my first!!! So in love with the fit!


----------



## clarkda

Catsandbags said:


> Just got my first!!! So in love with the fit!
> View attachment 2376099
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376100



great jacket! not enough people buy brown rick owens.


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> The boots are here and they fit!!!  I'm so happy with them.  I love the finish and how they are matte.  They look like they will take a beating and still look great.
> 
> Thanks *flower *and *dc*, you were both right about the size.  With thin socks they are on the slightly big side, so a half size smaller would be ok.  But with my extra thermal socks over top that I wear in winter, they fit just perfectly.  I was just as worried about the leg opening as most boots are too big around the calves for me, but these are perfect, really snug.  I love them.
> 
> Since I am keeping them I will wait to take some pics from home, it's hard to get a decent shot at work.



congrats on the new addition, i cant wait to see them!


----------



## Catsandbags

Thanks! I wanted black originally but this was a really good price. I will have to add a black later.


----------



## clarkda

Catsandbags said:


> Thanks! I wanted black originally but this was a really good price. I will have to add a black later.



it's a slippery slope, it begins with one jacket and before you know it, you have 10


----------



## Catsandbags

ha ha I can only hope to have 10! I have no problem with that.


----------



## dcblam

Catsandbags said:


> Just got my first!!! So in love with the fit!
> View attachment 2376099
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376100




Beautiful!  What's the name of the color and the leather code?  
It looks great on you


----------



## Catsandbags

dcblam said:


> Beautiful!  What's the name of the color and the leather code?
> It looks great on you



Thank you! I think it's called resin. I'm not really a brown person but I thought I'd give it a shot. So glad I did but now I want more! This is a terrible addiction.


----------



## chloe speaks

Catsandbags said:


> Just got my first!!! So in love with the fit!
> View attachment 2376099
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376100


congrats, it's a beautiful jacket!


----------



## Catsandbags

Thanks! On the hunt for more!


----------



## shmigadoodle

So, I've recently been obsessed with Robot sleeves, which led me to buy 3 different jackets with said sleeves.  Is this too much?  I love the exaggerated shoulders, but I'm afraid this might be overkill.

It all started when I spotted my all-time dream jacket...after it was sold out worldwide, of course:
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/leather_combo_robot_biker_jacket/55462

I searched for it for months, to no avail.  When I finally spotted this on yoox, I couldn't resist:
http://www.polyvore.com/drkshdw_rick_owens_robot_denim/thing?id=16312865

Then, after a few more months, I spotted the newer version Robot jacket.  The shoulders didn't steal my heart like the original version, but it went on sale and I couldn't resist:
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59134668vu.html

But, serendipitously, I found the original dream jacket on a certain auction site on my birthday!  Now that I have it, it totally eclipses the other two.  But all three are pretty different, despite the similar shoulders.  The two all-leather jackets have different types of leather: one is smooth and the other is blistered.

Should I just keep all 3 or is it too much shoulder, even for this robot obsessed girl?


----------



## Jen123

Your dream jacket is amazing!! I think jackets are like bags and tend to get more wear than individual articles of clothing ... So if it were me I would at least keep 2 of the 3. You could always wear them all for as long as you love them and then sell the less loved as used on eBay down the road


----------



## Catsandbags

shmigadoodle said:


> So, I've recently been obsessed with Robot sleeves, which led me to buy 3 different jackets with said sleeves.  Is this too much?  I love the exaggerated shoulders, but I'm afraid this might be overkill.
> 
> It all started when I spotted my all-time dream jacket...after it was sold out worldwide, of course:
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/rick_owens/leather_combo_robot_biker_jacket/55462
> 
> I searched for it for months, to no avail.  When I finally spotted this on yoox, I couldn't resist:
> http://www.polyvore.com/drkshdw_rick_owens_robot_denim/thing?id=16312865
> 
> Then, after a few more months, I spotted the newer version Robot jacket.  The shoulders didn't steal my heart like the original version, but it went on sale and I couldn't resist:
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59134668vu.html
> 
> But, serendipitously, I found the original dream jacket on a certain auction site on my birthday!  Now that I have it, it totally eclipses the other two.  But all three are pretty different, despite the similar shoulders.  The two all-leather jackets have different types of leather: one is smooth and the other is blistered.
> 
> Should I just keep all 3 or is it too much shoulder, even for this robot obsessed girl?



if you love all three, keep all three. Maybe you should let them hang in your closet for awhile and see which ones you reach for most. I think you will know which one to sell if any.


----------



## BHmommy

Ann's Fabulous Finds recently listed this sz. 40 classic moto jacket (NWT) for $1,600:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331055723455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## clarkda

a little gift for you all
if you use the code 30FW13 on antonioli, you get 30% off winter collections.
a nice little discount on rick


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Hi everyone!

I think I have settled on getting the black rick owens leather biker jacket in calfskin but I have a few questions first:

- How is the leather of the calfskin? Is it soft and flexible or is it stiff/hard?

- I am 5'4 and 105 lb but I have very broad shoulders. I am a size 38/40 in a Bal SQ. I like my jackets to be oversized as opposed to fitted. Would I be okay ordering a RO in a size 44?

Thanks!


----------



## luckyblackdress

LocksAndKeys said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think I have settled on getting the black rick owens leather biker jacket in calfskin but I have a few questions first:
> 
> - How is the leather of the calfskin? Is it soft and flexible or is it stiff/hard?
> 
> - I am 5'4 and 105 lb but I have very broad shoulders. I am a size 38/40 in a Bal SQ. I like my jackets to be oversized as opposed to fitted. Would I be okay ordering a RO in a size 44?
> 
> Thanks!


the leather will be soft.
the only thing about trying to get the slim fit biker jacket 'oversized' is that it may just look weird instead. if you get it too big, the body will be boxy, but the arms will still be tight..and very long.


----------



## Catsandbags

LocksAndKeys said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think I have settled on getting the black rick owens leather biker jacket in calfskin but I have a few questions first:
> 
> - How is the leather of the calfskin? Is it soft and flexible or is it stiff/hard?
> 
> - I am 5'4 and 105 lb but I have very broad shoulders. I am a size 38/40 in a Bal SQ. I like my jackets to be oversized as opposed to fitted. Would I be okay ordering a RO in a size 44?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi locks! good seeing you in this thread. You might want to check out BLK DNM as well as RO they make custom leather jackets.


----------



## dragonette

LocksAndKeys said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think I have settled on getting the black rick owens leather biker jacket in calfskin but I have a few questions first:
> 
> - How is the leather of the calfskin? Is it soft and flexible or is it stiff/hard?
> 
> - I am 5'4 and 105 lb but I have very broad shoulders. I am a size 38/40 in a Bal SQ. I like my jackets to be oversized as opposed to fitted. Would I be okay ordering a RO in a size 44?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Locks! Did not know you wanted oversized! I think I was misled when you said second skin. &#128556;

luckyblackdress is right. RO biker may not be what you are looking for. It looks better fitted and the arms would never be oversized. I suggest holding out to try the Bal classic moto. Some of the ladies wear it a little bigger and the proportion looks fine.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Anyone knows a good leather/shearling cleaner in NYC? I've got a really beaten up and fairly filthy RO shearling jacket I'm trying to clean up and maybe restore a bit.

I don't dare bring it to the normal dry cleaners.


----------



## Jen123

yellowsuitcase said:


> Anyone knows a good leather/shearling cleaner in NYC? I've got a really beaten up and fairly filthy RO shearling jacket I'm trying to clean up and maybe restore a bit.
> 
> I don't dare bring it to the normal dry cleaners.




Check out Santana creative website.. They do great leather restoring


----------



## tonkamama

:crylease help!!  I just found a rip under the right armpit of my RO jacket  (2 years old jacket, less than 10 wearing).  Is this normal?  Can it  be repaired? This jacket is size 42 and I had no problem with my black size 38....   

I plan on taking it back to my local NM where I bought it from originally to have it fixed.  I am not sure how good of job they can do to this type of tear.  Thank you for your kind advise.


----------



## _debi_

tonkamama said:


> :crylease help!!  I just found a rip under the right armpit of my RO jacket  (2 years old jacket, less than 10 wearing).  Is this normal?  Can it  be repaired? This jacket is size 42 and I had no problem with my black size 38....
> 
> I plan on taking it back to my local NM where I bought it from originally to have it fixed.  I am not sure how good of job they can do to this type of tear.  Thank you for your kind advise.



Oh no!

When I first read this I thought you meant the fabric ripped, but I see from the photo it's that the seam has come apart. I think that is much easier to fix than the fabric, it can just be sewn back together. I think taking it to NM is a good start but you should also email RO and see if they have any advice. They might offer to repair it if you send it to them or recommend where you could take it. 

I really worry about the fabric ripping, I don't know how that would be fixed.


----------



## dcblam

Hello gang -
Happy Holidays to all and hope that everyone is well.

So, I've come here for true confession(s)&#8230;&#8230;
I've loved the Kool-Aid color every since setting eyes on it MONTHS ago.  I pushed the button on one that was on sale at Forward by Elyse Walker, the "clean" cut.  Wish me luck that the 44 won't be too big.  I'm finding that my 42's are still a bit too snug in the arms, so hopefully this will work and it's so drapey, maybe it won't look too baggy.

Oh, and I'm falling more in love with a lot of my DRKSHDW cotton tops that I'm nabbing here and there.  Fits my lifestyle.  

Be well my friends - and will report on the jacket in the New Year.


----------



## Jen123

dcblam said:


> Hello gang -
> Happy Holidays to all and hope that everyone is well.
> 
> So, I've come here for true confession(s)
> I've loved the Kool-Aid color every since setting eyes on it MONTHS ago.  I pushed the button on one that was on sale at Forward by Elyse Walker, the "clean" cut.  Wish me luck that the 44 won't be too big.  I'm finding that my 42's are still a bit too snug in the arms, so hopefully this will work and it's so drapey, maybe it won't look too baggy.
> 
> Oh, and I'm falling more in love with a lot of my DRKSHDW cotton tops that I'm nabbing here and there.  Fits my lifestyle.
> 
> Be well my friends - and will report on the jacket in the New Year.




So excited to see your new addition!! Happy holidays to you as well!


----------



## Catsandbags

Can't wait to see!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you debi!!*  I took it back to NM and the lady told me that she can fix the "tear".  It will take about 10 days so I will report back.  Cross fingers!!  



_debi_ said:


> Oh no!
> 
> When I first read this I thought you meant the fabric ripped, but I see from the photo it's that the seam has come apart. I think that is much easier to fix than the fabric, it can just be sewn back together. I think taking it to NM is a good start but you should also email RO and see if they have any advice. They might offer to repair it if you send it to them or recommend where you could take it.
> 
> I really worry about the fabric ripping, I don't know how that would be fixed.


----------



## tonkamama

Hmm this jacket is calling my name....


----------



## tonkamama

Oh..I got this jacket a month ago at a great price....


----------



## annanas

ordered this in the luisaviaroma sale with an extra 20% off  will take a while to arrive but i'm so excited!


----------



## annanas

tonkamama said:


> Hmm this jacket is calling my name....



oh this is beautiful!


----------



## dcblam

annanas said:


> ordered this in the luisaviaroma sale with an extra 20% off  will take a while to arrive but i'm so excited!
> 
> images.luisaviaroma.com/Big56I/L5F/019_41cc50de-c2e5-4cd1-bf43-5353573c5196.JPGimages.luisaviaroma.com/Big56I/L5F/019_311f1397-77c0-4b22-b179-eb81e23461a0.JPG



So über luxe - *jenskar* has this one and said that it's really warm n' comfy!


----------



## annanas

dcblam said:


> So über luxe - *jenskar* has this one and said that it's really warm n' comfy!



i hope so, moving to the cold is my excuse for buying it  a bit more glamorous than my old canada goose


----------



## dcblam

tonkamama said:


> Oh..I got this jacket a month ago at a great price....



Yes you DID and I was remiss at not giving you a HIGH FIVE!

I love this Resin color/texture of this leather.  Found a Resin (noted as Brown) l/s cotton shirt on YOOX to match the jacket that I have in this leather.   LOVE that YOOX carries old inventory, makes it easier to find stuff.  
AND - without knowing that I would order a Kool-Aid jacket, bought a Kool-Aid colored shirt on YOOX as well.  It would be great if YOOX would note the actual RO colors on their site, but know that this would really not work well for them.


----------



## dcblam

tonkamama said:


> Hmm this jacket is calling my name....



AWESOME!!!  It's so sculptural and the color looks ah-mazing.  Where did you find this beauty?
AND - congrats on getting your jacket fixed.  Purchasing from a reliable and customer focused retailer has its benefits - for sure!


----------



## dcblam

annanas said:


> i hope so, moving to the cold is my excuse for buying it  a bit more glamorous than my old canada goose



HEY - where are you GOING?  Have I missed your news?????


----------



## annanas

dcblam said:


> HEY - where are you GOING?  Have I missed your news?????




santa country  not forever but for a while!


----------



## dcblam

annanas said:


> santa country  not forever but for a while!



So, it would be very appropriate to say Happy HO HO HO's to you 
Keep WARM...


----------



## annanas

dcblam said:


> So, it would be very appropriate to say Happy HO HO HO's to you
> Keep WARM...




unfortunately it's unseasonably warm (ie above freezing, which is good given my love of moto jackets) but i'm sure it will eventually change


----------



## Catsandbags

dcblam said:


> Yes you DID and I was remiss at not giving you a HIGH FIVE!
> 
> I love this Resin color/texture of this leather.  Found a Resin (noted as Brown) l/s cotton shirt on YOOX to match the jacket that I have in this leather.   LOVE that YOOX carries old inventory, makes it easier to find stuff.
> AND - without knowing that I would order a Kool-Aid jacket, bought a Kool-Aid colored shirt on YOOX as well.  It would be great if YOOX would note the actual RO colors on their site, but know that this would really not work well for them.



Love yoox. Got some great deals there. I don't think they represent their inventory well at all!! Very minimal info but if you are an informed shopper you can figure things out. Good for someone who knows what they are looking for.


----------



## tonkamama

*annanas ~* beautiful!!  Please post picture when you get it.  

*dcblam ~* I found it at Nordstrom, my SA is holding it for me but not sure how long she can hold it as I am so busy these days and couldn't make to the store to even try it.  




annanas said:


> ordered this in the luisaviaroma sale with an extra 20% off  will take a while to arrive but i'm so excited!





dcblam said:


> AWESOME!!!  It's so sculptural and the color looks ah-mazing.  Where did you find this beauty?
> AND - congrats on getting your jacket fixed.  Purchasing from a reliable and customer focused retailer has its benefits - for sure!


----------



## tonkamama

Me tonight ....  it was super cold tonight glad I wore this shearling jacket to keep me warm.
Thanks for letting me share...  :snowballs:


----------



## Jen123

tonkamama said:


> Me tonight ....  it was super cold tonight glad I wore this shearling jacket to keep me warm.
> Thanks for letting me share...  :snowballs:




Absolutely gorgeous ensemble!


----------



## annanas

tonkamama said:


> *annanas ~* beautiful!!  Please post picture when you get  it.




Will do!  Will only be in a week though since I go away for the holidays..



tonkamama said:


> Me tonight ....  it was super cold tonight glad I wore this shearling jacket to keep me warm.
> Thanks for letting me share...  :snowballs:




Lovely!  I have the same in black


----------



## _debi_

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you debi!!*  I took it back to NM and the lady told me that she can fix the "tear".  It will take about 10 days so I will report back.  Cross fingers!!



Great news!



dcblam said:


> Hello gang -
> Happy Holidays to all and hope that everyone is well.
> 
> So, I've come here for true confession(s)
> I've loved the Kool-Aid color every since setting eyes on it MONTHS ago.  I pushed the button on one that was on sale at Forward by Elyse Walker, the "clean" cut.  Wish me luck that the 44 won't be too big.  I'm finding that my 42's are still a bit too snug in the arms, so hopefully this will work and it's so drapey, maybe it won't look too baggy.
> 
> Oh, and I'm falling more in love with a lot of my DRKSHDW cotton tops that I'm nabbing here and there.  Fits my lifestyle.
> 
> Be well my friends - and will report on the jacket in the New Year.



Sounds great, hope it fits. Kool Aid is a great colour, that is the colour of my vest and I find it so versatile. And happy holidays to you too!



tonkamama said:


> Me tonight ....  it was super cold tonight glad I wore this shearling jacket to keep me warm.
> Thanks for letting me share...  :snowballs:
> 
> I have that exact one! Looks great on you. I love it so much, it keeps me so warm.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!* 



Jen123 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ensemble!





annanas said:


> Will do!  Will only be in a week though since I go away for the holidays..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!  I have the same in black





_debi_ said:


> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great, hope it fits. Kool Aid is a great colour, that is the colour of my vest and I find it so versatile. And happy holidays to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> tonkamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me tonight ....  it was super cold tonight glad I wore this shearling jacket to keep me warm.
> Thanks for letting me share...  :snowballs:
> 
> I have that exact one! Looks great on you. I love it so much, it keeps me so warm.
Click to expand...


----------



## jenskar

tonkamama said:


> Hmm this jacket is calling my name....



Have missed you all!  Love this jacket -- did you get it?


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> AND - without knowing that I would order a Kool-Aid jacket, bought a Kool-Aid colored shirt on YOOX as well.  It would be great if YOOX would note the actual RO colors on their site, but know that this would really not work well for them.





Catsandbags said:


> Love yoox. Got some great deals there. I don't think they represent their inventory well at all!! Very minimal info but if you are an informed shopper you can figure things out. Good for someone who knows what they are looking for.



speaking of which do you gals have any idea what color yoox is calling "lead"? they have a couple jackets on there listed as lead and some look grey while others look brown/brassy. I want it to be less grey, but one would think lead = very grey.


----------



## Catsandbags

thecorner.com has a jacket in lead. It is very grey and a very pretty neutral.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Catsandbags said:


> thecorner.com has a jacket in lead. It is very grey and a very pretty neutral.



thanks for the tip! if the jacket I got from yoox is the color of the one in the the corner pic I will be very happy. that is a very brown grey to me. 

it's not that I don't like regular grey, it's the opposite. I already have three grey Rick Owens jackets. incidently one of them is that same jacket you pointed out from the corner, but in a green grey. I highly recommend that style, it's really comfy and flattering. 

thanks again!!


----------



## Catsandbags

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks for the tip! if the jacket I got from yoox is the color of the one in the the corner pic I will be very happy. that is a very brown grey to me.
> 
> it's not that I don't like regular grey, it's the opposite. I already have three grey Rick Owens jackets. incidently one of them is that same jacket you pointed out from the corner, but in a green grey. I highly recommend that style, it's really comfy and flattering.
> 
> thanks again!!



I totally get what you're talking about regarding undertones. I think grey with brown is warmer vs a blue undertone. There really are so many different shades of color.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Catsandbags said:


> I totally get what you're talking about regarding undertones. I think grey with brown is warmer vs a blue undertone. There really are so many different shades of color.



but you see now I am all mixed up! 

I think now you meant this one: 
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59137675kh.html

when I previously thought you meant this one: 
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/leather-outerwear_cod59136823xt.html

it's a crime to list those both as lead, they are not the same color at all!! 

oh well, I guess I will wait and see. maybe lead in different types of leather for different jackets comes out differently. I'm guessing it's more like the first though cause the corner has other items like boots and shirts listed as lead which resemble the first, not the second. 

but even if it's like the first... may just be a dark enough grey to be different enough from my others. :ninja:


----------



## Catsandbags

They really are different tone wise! if it helps any... What does it look like in the picture from yoox? They're photos tend to be similar to other retailers color wise.


----------



## Jen123

Amazing!


----------



## schadenfreude

This is an older pic, but is this a RO jacket Kate's wearing? I can't even tell what it's made of and I looooove it.


----------



## Catsandbags

schadenfreude said:


> This is an older pic, but is this a RO jacket Kate's wearing? I can't even tell what it's made of and I looooove it.



That jacket drapes perfectly!


----------



## jenskar

schadenfreude said:


> This is an older pic, but is this a RO jacket Kate's wearing? I can't even tell what it's made of and I looooove it.


That looks like the brown version of a black jacket I bought two years ago &#8230; LVR had both that brown and a the black one I bought. Has the slightly flannel like lining &#8230; soft leather, very drapey


----------



## jenskar

I know some of you are really good on a hunt  if anyone sees this psyco crocheted top in any of it's permutations in anything other than a small, could you let me know?

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/13582


----------



## clarkda

jenskar said:


> I know some of you are really good on a hunt  if anyone sees this psyco crocheted top in any of it's permutations in anything other than a small, could you let me know?
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/13582



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rick-Owens-...937?pt=US_CSA_MC_Sweaters&hash=item2c792040f1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rick-Owens-...018?pt=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&hash=item2eccdb22fa

if you like the look of that piece... do check out the brand Le Moine Tricote, it is by the designer who used to make these pieces for Rick Owens...


----------



## chloe speaks

clarkda said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rick-Owens-...937?pt=US_CSA_MC_Sweaters&hash=item2c792040f1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rick-Owens-...018?pt=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&hash=item2eccdb22fa
> 
> if you like the look of that piece... do check out the brand Le Moine Tricote, it is by the designer who used to make these pieces for Rick Owens...



Thanks for the reference *clarkda *- I have loved those decon knit pieces and now I know where I can see many more of them!


----------



## jenskar

Thanks clarkda -- I found that after I posted but the hip measurement was 32" ... wasn't going to work for me   Saw someone snapped it up too!  Thanks for the reference too!


----------



## mistnrain

Hey ladies,

Quick q - I'm thinking of ordering a cotton-twill coat with leather trim (that looks wonderfully sleeek). Is the sizing the same as the leather jackets? I'm worried it fits small and won't stretch out.

Thanks!


----------



## annanas

hoodie arrived today!  it's huge and unwieldy but i do love it, i'm wondering if i should belt it i think it is a keeper though since i would kind of like a fur jacket but i'm not sure i would wear it that often if i only had the fur side out option so this seems like a really good alternative to something like that.  i'm glad i went for the xs, it might have been overwhelming in a bigger size.  tags still on, please enable


----------



## mundodabolsa

annanas said:


> hoodie arrived today!  it's huge and unwieldy but i do love it, i'm wondering if i should belt it i think it is a keeper though since i would kind of like a fur jacket but i'm not sure i would wear it that often if i only had the fur side out option so this seems like a really good alternative to something like that.  i'm glad i went for the xs, it might have been overwhelming in a bigger size.  tags still on, please enable



is it enabling if I tell you I'm super jealous and would love to own that hoodie? hope you are motivated by the desire to own and wear things others covet. 

I wouldn't belt it. you don't look like a sasquatch or anything, you look great. it's the jacket's style to be oversized in the middle.


----------



## annanas

mundodabolsa said:


> is it enabling if I tell you I'm super jealous and would love to own that hoodie? hope you are motivated by the desire to own and wear things others covet.
> 
> I wouldn't belt it. you don't look like a *sasquatch* or anything, you look great. it's the jacket's style to be oversized in the middle.



 it's not that, it's just that it's actually open in the middle and in the cold i would like to be able to have some kind of way of closing it!  maybe adding a hook and eye would be better?  would be practically invisible too.  thank you though, i do think i will keep it  it's nothing like anything else i have and i'm the queen of multibuying so this isn't really what should go considering i do like it a lot!


----------



## mundodabolsa

annanas said:


> it's not that, it's just that it's actually open in the middle and in the cold i would like to be able to have some kind of way of closing it!  maybe adding a hook and eye would be better?  would be practically invisible too.



oh gotcha I couldn't see that in the pic. 

hook and eye sounds like a great idea. I have one of the shearling leather jackets with a super wide collar and I've thought of doing the same to close it up a bit. it's sort of impractical cause if it's cold enough to wear shearling, I kind of need my chest covered and even the largest scarf doesn't quite cut it. 

I'm not very good with alterations though, someone who understands these things should give an opinion.


----------



## annanas

mundodabolsa said:


> oh gotcha I couldn't see that in the pic.
> 
> hook and eye sounds like a great idea. I have one of the shearling leather jackets with a super wide collar and I've thought of doing the same to close it up a bit. it's sort of impractical cause if it's cold enough to wear shearling, I kind of need my chest covered and even the largest scarf doesn't quite cut it.
> 
> I'm not very good with alterations though, someone who understands these things should give an opinion.



i haven't found that with the shearling leather jacket i have but i close it very high up ([/no boobs!]) so it's fine.  i think even i could manage a hook and eye, just have to be very sure about where i want to put it


----------



## mundodabolsa

annanas said:


> i haven't found that with the shearling leather jacket i have but i close it very high up ([/no boobs!]) so it's fine.  i think even i could manage a hook and eye, just have to be very sure about where i want to put it




oh I'm flat as a board too, but I think you have a shearling with a zipper and mine is that one with just a belt closing and the flying nun collar and kinda exagerated peplum bottom. was trying to find a pic to go with my post but failed... there is a good one of betheny frankel wearing the jacket recently out there somewhere. 

you could always put two hooks in at different points for different levels of closure. listen to me redesigning the Rick Owens jacket.


----------



## annanas

mundodabolsa said:


> oh I'm flat as a board too, but I think you have a shearling with a zipper and mine is that one with just a belt closing and the flying nun collar and kinda exagerated peplum bottom. was trying to find a pic to go with my post but failed... there is a good one of betheny frankel wearing the jacket recently out there somewhere.
> 
> you could always put two hooks in at different points for different levels of closure. listen to me redesigning the Rick Owens jacket.



aah ok, mine is the normal biker so i can close that all the way to the top of the zip  i do know the one you mean!


----------



## chloe speaks

annanas said:


> hoodie arrived today!  it's huge and unwieldy but i do love it, i'm wondering if i should belt it i think it is a keeper though since i would kind of like a fur jacket but i'm not sure i would wear it that often if i only had the fur side out option so this seems like a really good alternative to something like that.  i'm glad i went for the xs, it might have been overwhelming in a bigger size.  tags still on, please enable



i LOVE it with the fur out (last pic) but either way, it's got to be totally warm and cosy. since it's a 'hoodie' style, a belt might not be the best thing for the line. better with the skinny bottoms and elongating boots like you've got it.

...and, totally want it for myself


----------



## annanas

chloe speaks said:


> i LOVE it with the fur out (last pic) but either way, it's got to be totally warm and cosy. since it's a 'hoodie' style, a belt might not be the best thing for the line. better with the skinny bottoms and elongating boots like you've got it.
> 
> ...and, totally want it for myself




i was really just thinking to keep it closed, i've kind of given up on the belt idea 

get it  with the extra 20% off sale code it's waaay more reasonable!  i wanted it for ages but thought it was too expensive but pounced as soon as i saw the code


----------



## mundodabolsa

annanas said:


> i was really just thinking to keep it closed, i've kind of given up on the belt idea
> 
> get it  with the extra 20% off sale code it's waaay more reasonable!  i wanted it for ages but thought it was too expensive but pounced as soon as i saw the code



out of curiosity cause I really have to not buy this hoodie... what size do you wear in the regular jackets?


----------



## annanas

mundodabolsa said:


> out of curiosity cause I really have to not buy this hoodie... what size do you wear in the regular jackets?




my shearling is a 42 but i could do with a 40 really, and my older jackets are 44s but altered because i've lost weight since i bought all of them.  i wear a 36 in bal motos, and i have a couple of 38s that i can layer with


----------



## mundodabolsa

annanas said:


> my shearling is a 42 but i could do with a 40 really, and my older jackets are 44s but altered because i've lost weight since i bought all of them.  i wear a 36 in bal motos, and i have a couple of 38s that i can layer with



thanks! so now in my imaginary life in which I order that jacket I know I could fit an xs as well. kinda wish you had said otherwise to be honest! 

meanwhile my jacket from yoox is sitting in seacaucus and won't be here till thursday. sigh, I understand holidays but three days to go over a bridge is a bit excessive. I'm just too curious to see the color, I wanna know now!!!


----------



## tonkamama

jenskar said:


> Have missed you all!  Love this jacket -- did you get it?



*jenskar ~* I have friends coming over from overseas so I have not gotten time to check weather it is still available.  I guess by now it probably sold already.  It is ok, I will save the fund towards 2014 purchase.


----------



## tonkamama

Love it annanas   Glad you are keeping it.  




annanas said:


> hoodie arrived today!  it's huge and unwieldy but i do love it, i'm wondering if i should belt it i think it is a keeper though since i would kind of like a fur jacket but i'm not sure i would wear it that often if i only had the fur side out option so this seems like a really good alternative to something like that.  i'm glad i went for the xs, it might have been overwhelming in a bigger size.  tags still on, please enable


----------



## tonkamama

*Reporting back...

Ladies, 1st of all... Happy New Year!!*

Some quick feedback on the repair  ....  Neiman alteration department did a great job!!  I am very happy that the lady was able to save my jacket (please refer to 3rd photo)!  

1st picture is "before" and 3rd picture is "after" being repaired.  









tonkamama said:


> :crylease help!!  I just found a rip under the right armpit of my RO jacket  (2 years old jacket, less than 10 wearing).  Is this normal?  Can it  be repaired? This jacket is size 42 and I had no problem with my black size 38....
> 
> I plan on taking it back to my local NM where I bought it from originally to have it fixed.  I am not sure how good of job they can do to this type of tear.  Thank you for your kind advise.


----------



## _debi_

annanas said:


> hoodie arrived today!  it's huge and unwieldy but i do love it, i'm wondering if i should belt it i think it is a keeper though since i would kind of like a fur jacket but i'm not sure i would wear it that often if i only had the fur side out option so this seems like a really good alternative to something like that.  i'm glad i went for the xs, it might have been overwhelming in a bigger size.  tags still on, please enable



Looks great!  I know what you mean about wanting to keep it closed, I think hook and eye would be a good solution.



tonkamama said:


> *Reporting back...
> 
> Ladies, 1st of all... Happy New Year!!*
> 
> Some quick feedback on the repair  ....  Neiman alteration department did a great job!!  I am very happy that the lady was able to save my jacket (please refer to 3rd photo)!
> 
> 1st picture is "before" and 3rd picture is "after" being repaired.



Wow they did a perfect job!  Love the colour of the jacket as well.


----------



## _debi_

Great 50% off sale at Harvey Nichols.  Love that shearling but not sure I really need it at the moment.

http://www.harveynichols.com/factfi...lterbrand=RICK%20OWENS&id=4&selected=category


----------



## dcblam

Hello Ladies&#8230;..
HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your loved ones.  Hope 2014 is an outstanding year for everyone!

Glad to see that it's been positive news for *tonkamama* for the repairs and *mundodabolsa* that your YOOX purchase is sublime.  *annanas* - your jacket is quite a beauty and it looks FANTASTIC on you.  

So, I need to give you guys an update on my purchases:

I did get this Clean Biker jacket from Forward, http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO39

It's from S/S Island 2013 and has a half lining inside and the leather is lightweight, thin and kinda feels like plastic.  I am not crazy about the leather.  Also, the 44 is a bit too big around the body, but feels right in upper arm area,  but the sleeves are uber uber too long.  Thus, this is my dilemma with this style of jacket.  The CLEAN cut is a bit different in the back as well.  There's a bit of a princess seam in the back and the placement is awkward on me since I'm short-waisted.  It's like the jacket juts out a bit when not zipped and it looks a bit funny.
So, for many reasons, this jacket is going back.

BUT - I ordered this AM from NM (which price matched what was on BG's site) another Kool-Aid colored jacket, different style.  Maybe this one will work for me?  Size 42, my normal size.  Has anyone seen or have this style jacket??  I think it's called Short Stooges?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Rick...inements%3D&eItemId=prod81740027&cmCat=search 

Best to all&#8230;...


----------



## Lolali

Just want to say that I also ordered the clean leather jacket, from SSENSE though. Totally agree with you that the leather doesn't wow me at all as it has the plastic feel to it. It is also my 1st time ordering a RO jacket online, based on online research i ordered size 40 as i am usually a US 2/xs-s. The size 40 feels toooo small around the shoulder and sleeves. Since i am a week away from my due date i couldn't try the body part but i compared it with my 3 other tight fitting leather jackets from Vince (size xs), Isabel marant (kady in size 36) and the RO was cut much smaller around the bust area. So it is going back unfortunately.

The hunt for the right RO jacket continues...



dcblam said:


> Hello Ladies..
> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your loved ones.  Hope 2014 is an outstanding year for everyone!
> 
> Glad to see that it's been positive news for *tonkamama* for the repairs and *mundodabolsa* that your YOOX purchase is sublime.  *annanas* - your jacket is quite a beauty and it looks FANTASTIC on you.
> 
> So, I need to give you guys an update on my purchases:
> 
> I did get this Clean Biker jacket from Forward, http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO39
> 
> It's from S/S Island 2013 and has a half lining inside and the leather is lightweight, thin and kinda feels like plastic.  I am not crazy about the leather.  Also, the 44 is a bit too big around the body, but feels right in upper arm area,  but the sleeves are uber uber too long.  Thus, this is my dilemma with this style of jacket.  The CLEAN cut is a bit different in the back as well.  There's a bit of a princess seam in the back and the placement is awkward on me since I'm short-waisted.  It's like the jacket juts out a bit when not zipped and it looks a bit funny.
> So, for many reasons, this jacket is going back.
> 
> BUT - I ordered this AM from NM (which price matched what was on BG's site) another Kool-Aid colored jacket, different style.  Maybe this one will work for me?  Size 42, my normal size.  Has anyone seen or have this style jacket??  I think it's called Short Stooges?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Rick...inements%3D&eItemId=prod81740027&cmCat=search
> 
> Best to all...


----------



## pinknyanko

annanas said:


> hoodie arrived today!  it's huge and unwieldy but i do love it, i'm wondering if i should belt it i think it is a keeper though since i would kind of like a fur jacket but i'm not sure i would wear it that often if i only had the fur side out option so this seems like a really good alternative to something like that.  i'm glad i went for the xs, it might have been overwhelming in a bigger size.  tags still on, please enable


looks great... i ordered one too in XS with the code. can't wait to receive mine... though i have to hide it from my bf -_-


----------



## annanas

pinknyanko said:


> looks great... i ordered one too in XS with the code. can't wait to receive mine... though i have to hide it from my bf -_-




thank you!  i think my bf has long since given up on me, he notices EVERYTHING so no point in the "oh this old thing?" game 

woohoo, let's see pics when you get it


----------



## dcblam

Lolali said:


> Just want to say that I also ordered the clean leather jacket, from SSENSE though. Totally agree with you that the leather doesn't wow me at all as it has the plastic feel to it. It is also my 1st time ordering a RO jacket online, based on online research i ordered size 40 as i am usually a US 2/xs-s. The size 40 feels toooo small around the shoulder and sleeves. Since i am a week away from my due date i couldn't try the body part but i compared it with my 3 other tight fitting leather jackets from Vince (size xs), Isabel marant (kady in size 36) and the RO was cut much smaller around the bust area. So it is going back unfortunately.
> 
> The hunt for the right RO jacket continues...



*Lolali *-
Congrats on your baby!!!  So, how are you doing?????
Thanks for chiming in about your experience with RO and comparing it to others - I think this helps everyone.  It appears that we BOTH have issues with RO fit.  My other RO jackets are sized all over the place, from a 40 (Sailbiker), 42 (Classic Biker) to a 44 (Waxed Cotton with Blistered leather arms). For me, it depends on the leather and the style.  So, I'll let you know how this Stooge leather fits in a size 42.
FWIW, my Vince paperleather is an XS and fits so nicely, though the leather has worn a bit too much with very little wear.  Wish I could find this cut/style in a nicer leather.

*pinknyanko* -
Congrats on getting that gorgeous fur jacket.  ENVY .


----------



## dcblam

dcblam said:


> Hello Ladies&#8230;..
> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your loved ones.  Hope 2014 is an outstanding year for everyone!
> 
> Glad to see that it's been positive news for *tonkamama* for the repairs and *mundodabolsa* that your YOOX purchase is sublime.  *annanas* - your jacket is quite a beauty and it looks FANTASTIC on you.
> 
> So, I need to give you guys an update on my purchases:
> 
> I did get this Clean Biker jacket from Forward, http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO39
> 
> It's from S/S Island 2013 and has a half lining inside and the leather is lightweight, thin and kinda feels like plastic.  I am not crazy about the leather.  Also, the 44 is a bit too big around the body, but feels right in upper arm area,  but the sleeves are uber uber too long.  Thus, this is my dilemma with this style of jacket.  The CLEAN cut is a bit different in the back as well.  There's a bit of a princess seam in the back and the placement is awkward on me since I'm short-waisted.  It's like the jacket juts out a bit when not zipped and it looks a bit funny.
> So, for many reasons, this jacket is going back.
> 
> BUT - I ordered this AM from NM (which price matched what was on BG's site) another Kool-Aid colored jacket, different style.  Maybe this one will work for me?  Size 42, my normal size.  Has anyone seen or have this style jacket??  I think it's called Short Stooges?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Rick-Owens-Leather-Biker-Jacket/prod84850004_cat205700__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=SALE&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FNtt%253DRick%252BOwens%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod81740027&cmCat=search
> 
> Best to all&#8230;...




UPDATING INFO:

FWIW, here's the CODE to the CLEAN BIKER S/S Island 2013 jacket:

RP7727 SLV (leather)

and totally agree with what has been written (LV)  that this leather is ultra smooth without any texture/character.  Quite sleek.


----------



## pinknyanko

dcblam said:


> *Lolali *-
> Congrats on your baby!!!  So, how are you doing?????
> Thanks for chiming in about your experience with RO and comparing it to others - I think this helps everyone.  It appears that we BOTH have issues with RO fit.  My other RO jackets are sized all over the place, from a 40 (Sailbiker), 42 (Classic Biker) to a 44 (Waxed Cotton with Blistered leather arms). For me, it depends on the leather and the style.  So, I'll let you know how this Stooge leather fits in a size 42.
> FWIW, my Vince paperleather is an XS and fits so nicely, though the leather has worn a bit too much with very little wear.  Wish I could find this cut/style in a nicer leather.
> 
> *pinknyanko* -
> Congrats on getting that gorgeous fur jacket.  ENVY .




I have admired this one for a long time haha. My justification was that the regular shearling isn't warm enough although it doesn't get that cold here in California most of the time. And I didn't buy the Sandro jacket I had on my wish list (similar to some other coats I own)


----------



## chloe speaks

there is a beautiful moto leather jacket on sale at Barneys for only $829! gogogo. it is a size 40. (not my size)
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...oduct-Show?pid=502329244&cgid=BARNEYS&index=7


----------



## chloe speaks

tonkamama said:


> *Reporting back...
> 
> Ladies, 1st of all... Happy New Year!!*
> 
> Some quick feedback on the repair  ....  Neiman alteration department did a great job!!  I am very happy that the lady was able to save my jacket (please refer to 3rd photo)!
> 
> 1st picture is "before" and 3rd picture is "after" being repaired.


tonkamama, I had to comment on how lovely I think your twin jackets in 'rust' and 'dust brown' colors are!
LOVE them and Happy New Years!


----------



## pinknyanko

annanas said:


> thank you!  i think my bf has long since given up on me, he notices EVERYTHING so no point in the "oh this old thing?" game
> 
> woohoo, let's see pics when you get it



yea trust me my bf will notice it as well. ~___~ the jacket is still in bologna... hope it comes soon... though i will need to go to UPS to pick it up.... no one will be able to sign for it :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## tonkamama

chloe speaks said:


> tonkamama, I had to comment on how lovely I think your twin jackets in 'rust' and 'dust brown' colors are!
> LOVE them and Happy New Years!


Thank you Chloe!


----------



## clarkda

The new collections are coming through the retailers and i really love the petrol leather for women. But the menswear is a bit blah  what are people lusting over frorm the new collections?


----------



## dcblam

Howdy gang. 
Got the Stooges jacket in Kool-aid and it's going back. Here are my thoughts on this jacket:




I found the cut to be more narrow in the shoulder and chest areas then the classic biker style.  The arm length was longer compared to my classic.   It really looked pretty boxy and dreadful on me, so you'll get no pics of this unsightly sight!  




It's calf leather and is mid weight and not terribly soft. Because of how this leather was treated, there's an ash like look to the Kool Aid color that I am not a fan of, per this pic:






So, we r back on the hunt for another Kool Aid piece. 

Hope this helps someone. 
Be well and Happy New Year!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> The new collections are coming through the retailers and i really love the petrol leather for women. But the menswear is a bit blah  what are people lusting over frorm the new collections?



OFF to check out the Petrol per your recommendation...


----------



## jenskar

annanas said:


> hoodie arrived today!  it's huge and unwieldy but i do love it, i'm wondering if i should belt it i think it is a keeper though since i would kind of like a fur jacket but i'm not sure i would wear it that often if i only had the fur side out option so this seems like a really good alternative to something like that.  i'm glad i went for the xs, it might have been overwhelming in a bigger size.  tags still on, please enable



Annanas, the hoodie looks great on you!  What size did you get again?  I bought this last year (lord it is not a cheap thing -- I had discount code for LVR but still) and felt I could have sized down on it.  Chloe bought one too then.  I think they're better priced now, for sure.

dc looked all over for me for gauntlet gloves, because for me it's the thin arms that make me cold, the fur is so warm I don't mind that it's open.  have taken to wearing a very thin Rick cashmere sweater under it to warm up the arms.

There are pics of Chloe belting hers, btw -- I'm not a belt gal

And, last tip I can think of, do bunch the hood up in the back, I find it hangs better on my shoulders.  When they styled it for photos the tied it up high across the chest above the breasts and let it bloom out at the bottom

I figure if the end of the world ever comes, this is the jacket I'll take with me into nuclear winter


----------



## annanas

jenskar said:


> Annanas, the hoodie looks great on you!  What size did you get again?  I bought this last year (lord it is not a cheap thing -- I had discount code for LVR but still) and felt I could have sized down on it.



thank you  i got the xs, figured that with so much fabric i should size down to make it less overwhelming!  i'll look for the belted pics when i get the chance


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Hello girls, haven't been on tpf for a while ... Just want to report my impulse purchase of a blister clean leather jacket last week for SSense !


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> The new collections are coming through the retailers and i really love the petrol leather for women. But the menswear is a bit blah  what are people lusting over frorm the new collections?



I quite like the navy leather jackets, I've always had a thing for navy. Though the blistered version looks a bit too denim-y.


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Howdy gang.
> Got the Stooges jacket in Kool-aid and it's going back. Here are my thoughts on this jacket:
> 
> View attachment 2456897
> 
> 
> I found the cut to be more narrow in the shoulder and chest areas then the classic biker style.  The arm length was longer compared to my classic.   It really looked pretty boxy and dreadful on me, so you'll get no pics of this unsightly sight!
> 
> View attachment 2456903
> 
> 
> It's calf leather and is mid weight and not terribly soft. Because of how this leather was treated, there's an ash like look to the Kool Aid color that I am not a fan of, per this pic:
> 
> View attachment 2456908
> 
> View attachment 2456911
> 
> 
> So, we r back on the hunt for another Kool Aid piece.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> Be well and Happy New Year!



Shame... that colour does not look like Kool Aid at all to me... hope you find something better.


----------



## _debi_

mimi_glasshouse said:


> View attachment 2464502
> View attachment 2464503
> View attachment 2464504
> 
> 
> Hello girls, haven't been on tpf for a while ... Just want to report my impulse purchase of a blister clean leather jacket last week for SSense !



Hi Mimi! LOVE that.  Would love to see it on.


----------



## dcblam

*_debi_ *
Yes, a shame and NOT what I was hoping for.  BUT, I have something on its way as my consolation prize, crazy price for $585.  My heart raced to check-out ASAP hoping that it would not disappear!  Have not seen this leather treatment, hope it's not too wacky&#8230;...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Rick-Ow...59450016&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585

ooh *mimi* -
How lovely and I'm starting to really appreciate and to look for more blistered leather jackets.  Think they are much more forgiving in the arms and that's what I need.  How about a modeling pic???

*jenskar* BABE!!!!
How the heck are you?  How's life in AZ?  Please do TELL&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## pinknyanko

Finally got the jacket from luisaviaroma. Unfortunately my bf saw the box with the customs declaration on it T_T 

Will post up pics tomorrow


----------



## dcblam

*jenskar* BABE!!!!
How the heck are you?  How's life in AZ?  Please do TELL&#8230;&#8230; 		

HELLO - am such a ditz.....meant NM......... LOL!


----------



## dcblam

pinknyanko said:


> Finally got the jacket from luisaviaroma. Unfortunately my bf saw the box with the customs declaration on it T_T
> 
> Will post up pics tomorrow




SUCH a TEASE.....:useless: - LOL


----------



## yellowsuitcase

tonkamama said:


> Me tonight ....  it was super cold tonight glad I wore this shearling jacket to keep me warm.
> Thanks for letting me share...  :snowballs:



Lovely jacket! Is it black or more of a dark dust/brown kind of colour? Either way, it looks great!

Can i ask, where did you get your boots?


----------



## clarkda

I found the latest menswear show quite good and different, i like new ideas in fashion, having said that theres nothing i would buy as i dont think shift/onsies are really my thing

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/F2014MEN-ROWENS


----------



## tonkamama

yellowsuitcase said:


> Lovely jacket! Is it black or more of a dark dust/brown kind of colour? Either way, it looks great!
> 
> Can i ask, where did you get your boots?



*yellowsuitcase* ~ thank you.  The jacket color is dark dust.  My boots are by Prada, I got them from NM store @ 45% off.  I love these OTK boots been wearing them almost every days.


----------



## dcblam

HURRY HURRY - 
There's a size 37.5 in this boot available for $585 AND it MAY BE the SOLID BLACK LEATHER and NOT blistered.
I just got mine and was surprised to see that it's the old stand-by.  So, if anyone is looking for THE STAPLE RO BOOT, HERE IT IS!


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Rick-Ow...59450016&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585


So, I was actually looking forward to the blistered leather.  BUT, I will keep the basic black, but boy, the leather is stiff.  I assume it will soften with use?


----------



## schadenfreude

Killer RO sale on myhabit right now. Stuff going fast.


----------



## mcpro

schadenfreude said:


> Killer RO sale on myhabit right now. Stuff going fast.



yup , i just score the black biker jacket, yahoo!!!! originally i pre orderered  in neiman marcus which  will be waiting till March.. got so lucky i have the size in my habit..


----------



## schadenfreude

mcpro said:


> yup , i just score the black biker jacket, yahoo!!!! originally i pre orderered  in neiman marcus which  will be waiting till March.. got so lucky i have the size in my habit..




Congrats!! Awesome!


----------



## dcblam

Here's another sale item at BG - Boots in size 39.5
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Rick...ick%2BOwens&eItemId=prod87960010&cmCat=search


----------



## mcpro

schadenfreude said:


> Congrats!! Awesome!


thanks


----------



## missjay7

schadenfreude said:


> Killer RO sale on myhabit right now. Stuff going fast.




Oh no!! This is what I get for ignoring myhabit emails!!


----------



## dcblam

Some sale items up at BG and WOW, I looked at NM site to see if there was a difference in inventory or price and $$$ are DIFFERENT&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;BETTER AT BG:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jsp?N=0&from=saledi&st=s&rd=1&Ntt=Rick+Owens


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> *jenskar* BABE!!!!
> How the heck are you?  How's life in AZ?  Please do TELL
> 
> HELLO - am such a ditz.....meant NM......... LOL!



Very funny -- my friends do that all the time. With AZ in the news for all manner of silliness I just give them funny looks like, really, and you think I'd buy a house there?

We spent 1/2 of January out there, split between our house and a farm in Taos.  Bought my first ever pair of cowboy boots and come home to Tom Ford spewing them all over Fashion Week and touting his Santa Fe heritage.

I am ... not shopping much!  But don't think I'm not trolling about. 

To whit -- a few nice pieces on MyHabit in the Designer wish list closet -- the killer thin and wonderful goat hair cashmere sweater I adore (and paid retail for, shoot me) I should just buy one on sale to balance out life, and a few decent jackets -- go look >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I miss everyone!  Will try to get back more often so it isn't like deja vu by the time I respond to a post!


----------



## jenskar

clarkda said:


> I found the latest menswear show quite good and different, i like new ideas in fashion, having said that theres nothing i would buy as i dont think shift/onsies are really my thing
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/F2014MEN-ROWENS



Some really luscious looking leather -- I've always liked the browns/rusts


----------



## clarkda

jenskar said:


> Some really luscious looking leather -- I've always liked the browns/rusts




The leather is beautiful, of the mens collections currently in store theres a mesh and leather tank that i like but im not sure i will pay full price for it, i've been cheating on RO with tom ford and chanel menswear of late but this weekend im going to get some new rick things

Ps nearly time for new womenswear collection to walk in paris!


----------



## chloe speaks

I recently had a nice discussion with another member here about the Princess Cut Bomber/Biker jacket and thought I'd share with all my comparison in case anyone else is looking to see some detail shots of this style. Here are a few pics of a recent acquisition compared to an older similar model RO to liven things up in our thread:

Just purchased a 2013 Island Princess Cut Bomber/Biker in black blistered lamb and am comparing it to a (2007?) Gray leather one. I have no idea what the fabrication is - it's labeled LP, but it's texture is almost 'spongy' compared to another LP I've got.

*PRINCESS LINE*
The older one is seamed at the top and the bottom and the newer (black) one is seamed from top all the way to bottom




*WAISTLINE DART*
looks like the older one has a curvier, corsetty  cut (sorry, I am having trouble turning this photo around... so it may be upside down)




*BACK
*I think it's probably the leather quality but the blistered lamb has a pressed look.


*

Love these both; they are not much alike! the black one fits more snugly and looks more formal (and is more warm) than the gray which is way more casual.
*


----------



## clarkda

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/slideshow/F2014RTW-ROWENS/


New show


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/slideshow/F2014RTW-ROWENS/
> 
> 
> New show



it feels very classic RO to me, no? at least the first half.  I feel like there are jackets and other things we've straight up seen before, like that croc piece on Hanne Gabe (look 3). or is it just similar? 

nonetheless I love it. I love the sneaker boots and that new color (look 14+) is basically giving me a heart attack. 

considering how many Rick Owens jackets I've acquired in the last two months I have zero business buying anything for at least ten years, but I will have to have a jacket in that 
plum/wine/burgundy. 

on second look you know why it may all be so familiar? I feel like there are shapes that have been used in menswear before that have been adapted for the ladies.


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> it feels very classic RO to me, no? at least the first half.  I feel like there are jackets and other things we've straight up seen before, like that croc piece on Hanne Gabe (look 3). or is it just similar?
> 
> 
> 
> nonetheless I love it. I love the sneaker boots and that new color (look 14+) is basically giving me a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> considering how many Rick Owens jackets I've acquired in the last two months I have zero business buying anything for at least ten years, but I will have to have a jacket in that
> 
> plum/wine/burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> on second look you know why it may all be so familiar? I feel like there are shapes that have been used in menswear before that have been adapted for the ladies.




Yes they look familiar because the last menswear used the same shape. I found this picture of natalya bogacheva rocking an amazing rick owens look, the mink/croc jacket is getting my heart racing


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Hi. I'm looking at a sheerling jacket. The tag says Gleam A/W 10. I'm assuming it's from autumn/winter of 2010? It also says art RP 6709/LSH montone corto var 0021. Just wondering if anyone knows the meaning of this and also if this was a good collection? I have a lightweight jacket from the spring/summer of 2013 which I love. I have a chance to get this for under $1000 which I think is a good price...? Any advice, help, info would be appreciated.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

So, I have a shearling jacket, the classic biker style, in dark dust and I'm getting sick of the colour. I was wondering how feasible it is to dye it black?


----------



## am2022

Impulse buy..... One late night ... Broke my ban ... Hope its worth it !! 
Suede wedge boots - tried  the ankle wedge boots last year but those didn't work for me ... Let's see how this one goes


----------



## clarkda

yellowsuitcase said:


> So, I have a shearling jacket, the classic biker style, in dark dust and I'm getting sick of the colour. I was wondering how feasible it is to dye it black?




Depends on the leather but its not really that feasible, u could always sell it and use the funds to help fund a new black shearling biker...


----------



## yellowsuitcase

I know But this one has great sentimental value. The tag says lamb. The code is LSH.


----------



## clarkda

yellowsuitcase said:


> I know But this one has great sentimental value. The tag says lamb. The code is LSH.




If its sentimental i wouldnt risk it, if the colouring goes wrong you will not be happy...


----------



## yellowsuitcase

You're right. I've just decided on getting another jacket then.

I'm a little confused. What's the difference between the clean biker jacket, the classic biker jacket and the naska biker jacket? From the pictures, they look the same? But the price is quite different.

Also, the code is LT, what leather is this?


----------



## clarkda

Barneyswarehouse is having a pretty awesome sale, i basically threw my ipad against the wall because i missed out on getting a 6k shearling jacket in my size for 700 dollars..... But theres some shoes and stuff for women with an extra 20% and a mens suede brown biker jacket for 500 if people are interested.... Also yoox is doing 10-20% off some rick items too


----------



## clarkda

yellowsuitcase said:


> You're right. I've just decided on getting another jacket then.
> 
> I'm a little confused. What's the difference between the clean biker jacket, the classic biker jacket and the naska biker jacket? From the pictures, they look the same? But the price is quite different.
> 
> Also, the code is LT, what leather is this?




Good choice,
The naska has a different bottom hemline, its a curved cutout not straight like the classic, and i think the difference between clean biker and classic is the clean has curved more fitted seaming in the back and no zippers on the pockets (giving it a CLEAN look i suppose)

LT is apparently washed calf, we should add it to our code masterlist


----------



## dcblam

amacasa said:


> Impulse buy..... One late night ... Broke my ban ... Hope its worth it !!
> Suede wedge boots - tried  the ankle wedge boots last year but those didn't work for me ... Let's see how this one goes



UPDATE, please!!!!!
Is this boot a better fit????


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> Barneyswarehouse is having a pretty awesome sale, i basically threw my ipad against the wall because i missed out on getting a 6k shearling jacket in my size for 700 dollars..... But theres some shoes and stuff for women with an extra 20% and a mens suede brown biker jacket for 500 if people are interested.... Also yoox is doing 10-20% off some rick items too



I FEEL your agony over missing out on that shearling jacket!  
I too a brief look-see at saw some great boots/wedges at a great price, but don't need ANOTHER black boot.though I am fond of the calf hair!


----------



## Catsandbags

clarkda said:


> Barneyswarehouse is having a pretty awesome sale, i basically threw my ipad against the wall because i missed out on getting a 6k shearling jacket in my size for 700 dollars..... But theres some shoes and stuff for women with an extra 20% and a mens suede brown biker jacket for 500 if people are interested.... Also yoox is doing 10-20% off some rick items too



I love his shearlings. What did it look like? deal of the century.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

His shearling aren't the warmest but they do look good  I feel your pain.

I went to the store today and the lady helping said to never hang the jackets because the shoulders would expand. How do you all keep your ro leather jackets?


----------



## clarkda

Catsandbags said:


> I love his shearlings. What did it look like? deal of the century.







I need new rick jackets like a hole in the head but this was so cheap and so cool with the patch detailings


----------



## clarkda

yellowsuitcase said:


> His shearling aren't the warmest but they do look good  I feel your pain.
> 
> I went to the store today and the lady helping said to never hang the jackets because the shoulders would expand. How do you all keep your ro leather jackets?




They all hang except my fur ones which go in drawers


----------



## yellowsuitcase

That is a great jacket!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> View attachment 2551483
> 
> 
> I need new rick jackets like a hole in the head but this was so cheap and so cool with the patch detailings



Now we KNOW why the severity of your reaction at missing this beauty -
LE BIG SIGH


----------



## dcblam

As for hanging RO jackets&#8230;..on a hanger, but just not any hanger.  A RO hanger (if you have one) that's made to fit the jackets, or another one of similar size that will fit the shoulders.


----------



## maxxout

Have any of you seen or tried on or purchase the spring trousers?   I just saw them on an email sent to me from the Miami store.  They are the Easy Astaire trousers.
Here's a pic.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2553374&stc=1&d=1395610783


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Is it possible to figure out which season a jacket is from just from the tag?


----------



## clarkda

yellowsuitcase said:


> Is it possible to figure out which season a jacket is from just from the tag?




Unless it was a very specific leather treatment/colour for that season, no, only the hangtags tell you the season unfortunately


----------



## footnotation

A little late to the party, but just wanted to share a few pics of some favorite Rick Owens jackets taken this winter  ...


----------



## Suzie

footnotation said:


> A little late to the party, but just wanted to share a few pics of some favorite Rick Owens jackets taken this winter  ...



Gorgeous photos!


----------



## footnotation

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous photos!



Thank you, Suzie ! I've been a long-time lurker of the forums here so a compliment from you is a compliment of the highest order!


----------



## dcblam

footnotation said:


> A little late to the party, but just wanted to share a few pics of some favorite Rick Owens jackets taken this winter  ...





Wow - great photos that stir warm emotions for me.AND, they are Winter scenes!  Go figure.  The magic of great images.


----------



## limeng1011

Hello, what do you guys think about this grey RO moto jacket? It is on sale at Neiman Marcus and Farfetch. Is it an interesting style, or is not classic enough for RO?? 


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Rick-Ow...ck%2Bowens&eItemId=prod157800167&cmCat=search


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...et-item-10527381.aspx?storeid=9011&ffref=lp_9


----------



## footnotation

dcblam said:


> Wow - great photos that stir warm emotions for me.AND, they are Winter scenes!  Go figure.  The magic of great images.



Thank you, dcblam! I will pass the compliments along to my dear husband who does most of the photographing these days .


----------



## dcblam

limeng1011 said:


> Hello, what do you guys think about this grey RO moto jacket? It is on sale at Neiman Marcus and Farfetch. Is it an interesting style, or is not classic enough for RO??
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Rick-Ow...ck%2Bowens&eItemId=prod157800167&cmCat=search
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...et-item-10527381.aspx?storeid=9011&ffref=lp_9



I found the jacket that I tried (in Kool-Aid) to be a bit stiff and the cut didn't suit me at all.  BUT, it's worth a try, yes?  ESP with free ship/free return from NM.


----------



## tonkamama

footnotation said:


> A little late to the party, but just wanted to share a few pics of some favorite Rick Owens jackets taken this winter  ...



Love these photos, of course love your ROs too.


----------



## footnotation

tonkamama said:


> Love these photos, of course love your ROs too.



:giggles:, tonkamama


----------



## luckyblackdress

Where can I find a code masterlist or authentication forum?


----------



## clarkda

limeng1011 said:


> Hello, what do you guys think about this grey RO moto jacket? It is on sale at Neiman Marcus and Farfetch. Is it an interesting style, or is not classic enough for RO??
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Rick-Ow...ck%2Bowens&eItemId=prod157800167&cmCat=search
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...et-item-10527381.aspx?storeid=9011&ffref=lp_9




Personally not my style, its very busy with all the hardware and pockets....


----------



## clarkda

luckyblackdress said:


> Where can I find a code masterlist or authentication forum?







clarkda said:


> I decided to update some of these and add a few extra, maybe others have more to add?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LB: blistered lamb Rougher textured blistered leather. Very very drapey with varying degrees of softness and texture often with some glimmer to the leather when it hits the light due to the texture.Summer weight of this leather is usually very light and drapey. Winter weight can be thicker and more substantial.
> 
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> 
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed) The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB
> 
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> 
> LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.
> 
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> 
> LK: kangaroo
> 
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> 
> LM: metallic calf I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well
> 
> LO: oiled calf
> 
> LP: hammered lamb
> 
> LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.
> 
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> 
> LVS: Textured Calf Leather
> 
> 
> 
> LZ: ?
> 
> LV: vegetable dyed lamb ? Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.
> 
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> 
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> 
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> 
> 
> DT: Tweed, Rayon, wool, nylon, spandex .
> 
> BWM: Mohair, Nylon, Wool.
> 
> OC: Cotton, Polyurethane.
> 
> TD: Cashmere
> 
> FCWL: Painted cotton
> 
> NLBM: Metallic blistered lamb and wool flannel
> 
> C: Alligator
> 
> LE: Washed and Aged (antiqued) calf leather.
> 
> LNB: Blistered and Waxed lamb (thick, heavy, backed in polyurethane)
> 
> LSN: Water snake




Code list ^^^^^^

Theres no official thread but we do our best on this thread to authenticate if you need it


----------



## clarkda

LB: blistered lamb Rougher textured blistered leather. Very very drapey with varying degrees of softness and texture often with some glimmer to the leather when it hits the light due to the texture.Summer weight of this leather is usually very light and drapey. Winter weight can be thicker and more substantial.



LBO: box/-ed calf



LC: washed lamb (not confirmed) The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB



LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb



LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.



LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)



LK: kangaroo



LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)



LM: metallic calf I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well 



LO: oiled calf



LP: hammered lamb



LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.



LSH: shearling lamb











LR: 'regular' lamb?



LVS: Textured Calf Leather







LZ: ?



LV: vegetable dyed lamb ? Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.



LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?



COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?







LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?







DT: Tweed, Rayon, wool, nylon, spandex .



BWM: Mohair, Nylon, Wool.



OC: Cotton, Polyurethane.



TD: Cashmere



FCWL: Painted cotton



NLBM: Metallic blistered lamb and wool flannel



C: Alligator 



LE: Washed and Aged (antiqued) calf leather.



LNB: Blistered and Waxed lamb (thick, heavy, backed in polyurethane)



LSN: Water snake

PEK: Pekan/Fisher ( usually with kangaroo or nappa leather)

MIN: Mink

MF: Mink and fox combo

BEA: Beaver

LPK: Pony (hair, not tanned horse leather)

MPF: Mink, Pekan, Fox combo

GP: Alligator and Python

ZIB: Sable (taken from jacket with blistered lamb sleeves, some pieces have the code SAB)


----------



## mistnrain

Hey guys, 

I have a blistered lamb jacket procured from spence earlier this year. I've noticed rather horrendous pilling around the hem at the bottom and around the wrists. Is this normal? To be honest I've never seen this in any of my leather jackets - but then again I do usually buy smooth leather jackets and not something textured like this. Can this be fixed? I suspect if possible it needs complete refreshing. 

Thanks!


----------



## luckyblackdress

clarkda said:


> LB: blistered lamb Rougher textured blistered leather. Very very drapey with varying degrees of softness and texture often with some glimmer to the leather when it hits the light due to the texture.Summer weight of this leather is usually very light and drapey. Winter weight can be thicker and more substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> 
> 
> 
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed) The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB
> 
> 
> 
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> 
> 
> 
> LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.
> 
> 
> 
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> 
> 
> 
> LK: kangaroo
> 
> 
> 
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> 
> 
> 
> LM: metallic calf I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well
> 
> 
> 
> LO: oiled calf
> 
> 
> 
> LP: hammered lamb
> 
> 
> 
> LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.
> 
> 
> 
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> 
> 
> 
> LVS: Textured Calf Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LZ: ?
> 
> 
> 
> LV: vegetable dyed lamb ? Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.
> 
> 
> 
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> 
> 
> 
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DT: Tweed, Rayon, wool, nylon, spandex .
> 
> 
> 
> BWM: Mohair, Nylon, Wool.
> 
> 
> 
> OC: Cotton, Polyurethane.
> 
> 
> 
> TD: Cashmere
> 
> 
> 
> FCWL: Painted cotton
> 
> 
> 
> NLBM: Metallic blistered lamb and wool flannel
> 
> 
> 
> C: Alligator
> 
> 
> 
> LE: Washed and Aged (antiqued) calf leather.
> 
> 
> 
> LNB: Blistered and Waxed lamb (thick, heavy, backed in polyurethane)
> 
> 
> 
> LSN: Water snake
> 
> PEK: Pekan/Fisher ( usually with kangaroo or nappa leather)
> 
> MIN: Mink
> 
> MF: Mink and fox combo
> 
> BEA: Beaver
> 
> LPK: Pony (hair, not tanned horse leather)
> 
> MPF: Mink, Pekan, Fox combo
> 
> GP: Alligator and Python
> 
> ZIB: Sable (taken from jacket with blistered lamb sleeves, some pieces have the code SAB)


thanks so much!


----------



## mundodabolsa

myhabit's having another great sale.


----------



## jenskar

maxxout said:


> Have any of you seen or tried on or purchase the spring trousers?   I just saw them on an email sent to me from the Miami store.  They are the Easy Astaire trousers.
> Here's a pic.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2553374&stc=1&d=1395610783



These look great!


----------



## clarkda

Can we get some mod shots, i feel we dont post enough mod shots! I'll start with a bit of Rick black on black basic tank top and Shorts


----------



## dcblam

^^you handsome devil!!!!

Okay, next time I'm in full on RO, I'll post&#8230;.promise.  AND you are right - we need more MOD SHOTS

As of late, I'm really wanting DRKSHDW pieces&#8230;.fits more of my casual lifestyle.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I've got a new code for the collection (unless I'm just blind), LTOQ, too bad I have no idea what it stands for. 

It's a princess cut jacket from the Mountain F/W 12 collection, color DNA Dust. It's one of my favorite leathers of all my jackets, it's super soft and really pebbly and blistered but also super smooth, not that blistered type that becomes almost nubuck suede. It's like butter. 

This DNA dust version is a light taupe.


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> I've got a new code for the collection (unless I'm just blind), LTOQ, too bad I have no idea what it stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a princess cut jacket from the Mountain F/W 12 collection, color DNA Dust. It's one of my favorite leathers of all my jackets, it's super soft and really pebbly and blistered but also super smooth, not that blistered type that becomes almost nubuck suede. It's like butter.
> 
> 
> 
> This DNA dust version is a light taupe.




If you could upload pics of the jacket and tags it would be helpful to add it to the list, once we get the leather list all polished and up to date we can also do a colour list as also (can help people ID seasons as some colours like puss, scarabe, koolaid, pumpkin, honey etc were only used for one season)




dcblam said:


> ^^you handsome devil!!!!
> 
> Okay, next time I'm in full on RO, I'll post.promise.  AND you are right - we need more MOD SHOTS
> 
> As of late, I'm really wanting DRKSHDW pieces.fits more of my casual lifestyle.




thanks dcblam!

And yes need more mod shots!
My casual lifestyle usually has me in white tshirts from bassike, they drape well amd go with everyhing but ive been buying up some drkshdw stuff because they are pretty cool and theres not much else from Rick that i am loving at the moment...


----------



## Catsandbags

clarkda said:


> Can we get some mod shots, i feel we dont post enough mod shots! I'll start with a bit of Rick black on black basic tank top and Shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580147



looks great! How do RO tanks fit . I've always paid more attention to the jackets but the shirts drape really well.


----------



## clarkda

Catsandbags said:


> looks great! How do RO tanks fit . I've always paid more attention to the jackets but the shirts drape really well.




As a guy, i generally avoid the mainline ones, especially the ribbed ones, unless ur skinny/have a perfect body, they are not super flattering, the drkshdw ones are good, ss ones are much lighter fabrics than fw and theres a few cuts available, the benefit of mainline is the fabrics, i have a mainline tank nearly identical to my drkshdw ones but its silk and cotton and its just so beatiful to wear....


----------



## clarkda

Spent some time putting together this list, i hope all the info is correct and if you have more to add, do so...




Colours that exist but i cannot find the names for...

Blush pink (fabric) Trucker FW03
Cherry pink (fabric) Citroen SS04
light mint green (fabric) Moog FW05
Soft peach pink (leather) Scorpio SS05
Burnt orange (fabric) scorpio SS05

Recurring colours....

Dark Dust - dark grey (leather and fabric)
Pearl - greyish cream (leather)
Dust - light brown (leather and fabric)
Milk - can range anywhere from pure white to cream (leather and fabric)
Black - Black (leather and fabric)
Darkshadow - dark grey (leather and fabric)
Brown - brown (leather)
Bitter - dark brown (leather and fabric)

Seasonal colours...

Acid- bright yellow green (fabric)
Plaster - cream/taupe (fabric and leather)
Coral pink (fabric) Scorpio SS05
Bozo - golden orange (fabric) Scorpio SS05
Ash - Creamy grey (leather) Crust AW09
Silver - light metallic silver (leather) Anthem SS11
Jade - jade green (leather and fabric) Anthem SS11
Horselu - dark brown (fabric) Anthem SS11
Scarabeo- dark metallic green (leather) Anthem SS11
Resin - orange brown (leather) Limo FW11
Army - dark green (leather and fabric) Limo FW11
Puss- dusty green (fabric and leather) Naska SS12
Bronze - metallic [can also be non-metallic] bronze (leather) Naska SS12
Peony - light dusty pink (fabric) Mountain FW12
Gold/Dust - metallic gold and grey (leather) Mountain FW12
Gold - metallic gold (leather) Mountain FW12
DNA Dust - light grey (fabric and leather) Mountain FW12
Honey- caramel brown (leather and fabric) Island SS13
Kool aid- reddish grey (leather and fabric) Island SS13
Hibiscus - redish pink (fabric) Island SS13
Pig - dusty orange (fabric) Island SS13
Parchment - dusty taupe (leather) Island SS13
Flesh - pinkish cream (fabric) Island SS13
Ice - very light grey (leather) Plinth FW13
Brown Melange- heather grey (fabric) Plinth FW13
Anthracite - dark charcoal grey (fabric) Plinth FW13

Both look the same/different in different fabrications
Petrol - dark blue/black (leather and fabric) Viscious SS14
Passport - dark blue/grey (fabric and leather) Viscious SS14


----------



## dcblam

Wow clarkda, pretty awesome of you to do this.  You must have a great memory - or great skill at taking notes!

As promised, and I will never be good or comfortable with taking mod shots. 

RO Lilies top, pants, and RO boxed calf vest & classic wedge boots. 




Can't remember if the color is Dark Shadow or Dark Dust. Honestly - it's hard to tell sometimes. 

Finally bit the bullet & ordered the Kool-aid on MyHabit when they were having the tax day sale. Hope I like it. Will let you know. 

Happy Spring! (And wearing dark colors -  LOL)


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> Wow clarkda, pretty awesome of you to do this.  You must have a great memory - or great skill at taking notes!
> 
> As promised, and I will never be good or comfortable with taking mod shots.
> 
> RO Lilies top, pants, and RO boxed calf vest & classic wedge boots.
> 
> View attachment 2584247
> 
> 
> Can't remember if the color is Dark Shadow or Dark Dust. Honestly - it's hard to tell sometimes.
> 
> Finally bit the bullet & ordered the Kool-aid on MyHabit when they were having the tax day sale. Hope I like it. Will let you know.
> 
> Happy Spring! (And wearing dark colors -  LOL)





You look so so cool, i love the boxed calf vest!
Half the list is memory the other half is research, i was stuck in an airport for 7 hours and i needed to occupy my mind, so i had a steady stream of champagne and got researching...

The koolaid jacket should be perfect with all those darkshadow and dust things


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> Finally bit the bullet & ordered the Kool-aid on MyHabit when they were having the tax day sale. Hope I like it. Will let you know.
> 
> Happy Spring! (And wearing dark colors -  LOL)



I have that one, got it from myhabit in Feb and really love it. the colors in their pictures aren't represented very well but nonetheless I love the color. 

clarkda, I'm not at home for another week and the tags are at home, sorry. if the sun comes out this weekend (it's monsooning) I will try to photograph the jacket. I will also try to add some info to your amazing list when I get home.


----------



## Suzie

The Outnet is having a sale on Rick Owens and I just purchased the leather vest. I like vests so I hope it looks good.


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> I have that one, got it from myhabit in Feb and really love it. the colors in their pictures aren't represented very well but nonetheless I love the color.
> 
> clarkda, I'm not at home for another week and the tags are at home, sorry. if the sun comes out this weekend (it's monsooning) I will try to photograph the jacket. I will also try to add some info to your amazing list when I get home.



^^AAGGHHH - why do I do this to myself?   

*mundodabolsa*, how are you loving the jacket?  I've been smitten with Kool-Aid ever since it came out and I was very very pleased to see that this is a lighter weight jacket.  
To add to all of its positive attributes - the leather code on this one is LV and I've been SEARCHING FOR YEARS for this leather type!    It's baby calf/vitello (which kinda makes me cringe a bit), but oh so soft.  I'm wondering if it will get softer and more drapey with wear????

AND, I've been so intrigued with the Princess cut.
I want to replace my Vince paper thin scuba leather jacket that has been my "go to" for layering.  My RO Resin is just a bit too tight in the arms, so it's not my grab and go leather jacket.   *chloe speaks * has been so kind to give me the details and intel on this style cuz I really don't need another classic biker style in my closet.

SO - to add to all of my confusion, I just ordered the Princess style in the Pearl blistered leather, 1 size up cuz I think I may want something a bit roomier AND this style may be more forgiving then the Classic.  There's too much material in the front to flap and flop around with the Classic.  Plus, this style had banded cuffs on the sleeves which will make it more manageable (I think).  I'll post my thoughts upon receipt.

IF the Princess cut works - would love to have this in Kool-Aid, with either the LV or LB leather.  Did RO ever make this combo????


----------



## dcblam

Suzie said:


> The Outnet is having a sale on Rick Owens and I just purchased the leather vest. I like vests so I hope it looks good.



I have found that the vest(s) really do "complete a look".  
What did you get?

And yes, nice sale for you in the land of OZ......hope all is well!


----------



## pinknyanko

Suzie said:


> The Outnet is having a sale on Rick Owens and I just purchased the leather vest. I like vests so I hope it looks good.




What I wanted is oos  but money saved


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> ^^AAGGHHH - why do I do this to myself?
> 
> *mundodabolsa*, how are you loving the jacket?  I've been smitten with Kool-Aid ever since it came out and I was very very pleased to see that this is a lighter weight jacket.
> To add to all of its positive attributes - the leather code on this one is LV and I've been SEARCHING FOR YEARS for this leather type!    It's baby calf/vitello (which kinda makes me cringe a bit), but oh so soft.  I'm wondering if it will get softer and more drapey with wear????
> 
> AND, I've been so intrigued with the Princess cut.
> I want to replace my Vince paper thin scuba leather jacket that has been my "go to" for layering.  My RO Resin is just a bit too tight in the arms, so it's not my grab and go leather jacket.   *chloe speaks * has been so kind to give me the details and intel on this style cuz I really don't need another classic biker style in my closet.
> 
> SO - to add to all of my confusion, I just ordered the Princess style in the Pearl blistered leather, 1 size up cuz I think I may want something a bit roomier AND this style may be more forgiving then the Classic.  There's too much material in the front to flap and flop around with the Classic.  Plus, this style had banded cuffs on the sleeves which will make it more manageable (I think).  I'll post my thoughts upon receipt.
> 
> IF the Princess cut works - would love to have this in Kool-Aid, with either the LV or LB leather.  Did RO ever make this combo????



honestly I've only worn it once yet so not much to report, I do really like it. I was a little surprised by the color, less purple than I thought and more just putty. it is definitely very soft, didn't even notice the leather type. it feels roomier than my other jackets in the same size, which I think is because the leather is so soft and thin. 

I think you did we'll to size up in the princess cut. I have 2 (well 3 if a only wool one counts) that are 40s but this new one I got in a 42. the princess cut in my experience is tighter in the shoulders and across the back. my black 40 one is thicker so I can wear it when it's colder, but it becomes real tight with winter weight tops underneath. I got my new one a size up both to be a bit more comfortable, and because since it's a lighter color it looks less flattering when tight.


----------



## Suzie

dcblam said:


> I have found that the vest(s) really do "complete a look".
> What did you get?
> 
> And yes, nice sale for you in the land of OZ......hope all is well!



This is the one I bought.


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> honestly I've only worn it once yet so not much to report, I do really like it. I was a little surprised by the color, less purple than I thought and more just putty. it is definitely very soft, didn't even notice the leather type. it feels roomier than my other jackets in the same size, which I think is because the leather is so soft and thin.
> 
> I think you did we'll to size up in the princess cut. I have 2 (well 3 if a only wool one counts) that are 40s but this new one I got in a 42. the princess cut in my experience is tighter in the shoulders and across the back. my black 40 one is thicker so I can wear it when it's colder, but it becomes real tight with winter weight tops underneath. I got my new one a size up both to be a bit more comfortable, and because since it's a lighter color it looks less flattering when tight.



^^Thanks for chiming in......crikey, thank goodness I did size up on the Princess since I have a broader back - not to mention my arms!  Will report upon arrival. 
AND yes, I agree with your opinion on the Kool-Aid...thinner leather makes it a bit roomier!


----------



## dcblam

Suzie said:


> This is the one I bought.



NICE....you will love it!


----------



## Suzie

dcblam said:


> NICE....you will love it!



Thanks, hope so.


----------



## sundaymornings

Hi y'all!
I'm not sure if this is allowed on this thread but I have a RO leather biker jacket (black, F/W 2012, size 38, NEW with tags) that I'm trying find a good home for! The leather is gorgeous and really soft/smooth but I ended up buying another one in the distressed leather and decided to that I preferred the latter. I can't return the former b/c it's past the return deadline but I really can't afford to keep both.  If any of you are interested, please PM me for more info & pictures.

Update: Yikes! I wasn't expecting such a quick response. This jacket thus is no long available.


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda, as requested... 

we're all about to learn why I never post pictures, sorry for my lack of talent. 

first some closeups to show the bubbly LTOQ leather. the color is showing up a bit lighter than it is.

sorry if these pics are big and annoying but the point is to see the details right?


----------



## mundodabolsa

another closeups but showing how their are smoother patches throughout
(seems I have to do these one at a time, sorry again)


----------



## mundodabolsa

then I tried to show the color more accurately but the white paper only made the camera adjust itself, so this pic shows it too darkly despite being in the exact same spot as the previous too pics (next to window with lots of light coming in.)


----------



## mundodabolsa

ok let me try to go outside...


----------



## mundodabolsa

in sunlight from a different angle


----------



## mundodabolsa

and the last one, back inside this time with both the natural light from the window and the overhead light on.

I'm going to say it looks somewhere in between the second outdoor pic and this last indoor one.


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> and the last one, back inside this time with both the natural light from the window and the overhead light on.
> 
> I'm going to say it looks somewhere in between the second outdoor pic and this last indoor one.





OH MY GOODNESS  - THAT'S ONE GORGEOUS JACKET/LEATHER!!!
This is a beauty.  Congrats on finding it, for sure 

I've quoted you here:

I've got a new code for the collection (unless I'm just blind), LTOQ, too bad I have no idea what it stands for. 

It's a princess cut jacket from the Mountain F/W 12 collection, color DNA Dust. It's one of my favorite leathers of all my jackets, it's super soft and really pebbly and blistered but also super smooth, not that blistered type that becomes almost nubuck suede. It's like butter. 

This DNA dust version is a light taupe.

Check the tag for the leather.  I assume it's lamb cuz you said it was like butter or maybe vitello???


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> OH MY GOODNESS  - THAT'S ONE GORGEOUS JACKET/LEATHER!!!
> This is a beauty.  Congrats on finding it, for sure
> 
> 
> Check the tag for the leather.  I assume it's lamb cuz you said it was like butter or maybe vitello???



thanks! 

do you mean the inside the inner pocket white tag or the removable tags with the collection info? the inner tag just says LTOQ, I always thought anything that started with L was lamb but I guess the LV being vitello proved me wrong. 

the other tags are at home many many miles away but I will look when I get home over the weekend if they say anything else. 

who knows. the important part is that it's awesome.


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks!
> 
> do you mean the inside the inner pocket white tag or the removable tags with the collection info? the inner tag just says LTOQ, I always thought anything that started with L was lamb but I guess the LV being vitello proved me wrong.
> 
> the other tags are at home many many miles away but I will look when I get home over the weekend if they say anything else.
> 
> who knows. the important part is that it's awesome.



Take a look-see at the inner pocket white tag and read the fabric content.  It should note the type of leather.  

AND - I think we all know know that "L" just means leather.  I just got finished looking at the tags of my leather items and will post info.  Think our "codes" need a bit of updated........*clarkda*....will be spending any more free time at the airport soon?????  LOL!

AND yes, it's totally AWESOME!


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> Take a look-see at the inner pocket white tag and read the fabric content.  It should note the type of leather.
> 
> AND - I think we all know know that "L" just means leather.  I just got finished looking at the tags of my leather items and will post info.  Think our "codes" need a bit of updated........*clarkda*....will be spending any more free time at the airport soon?????  LOL!
> 
> AND yes, it's totally AWESOME!



oh duh of course L would be for leather. 

and I've never thought to look at the fabric content before, 100% lamb it says. 

clearly I'm having a slow day! thanks for your help.


----------



## dcblam

Here's my update to codes that I have on my leather items:

LC - Lamb, oiled

LNP - Lamb, metallic, smooth

LB - Lamb, blistered

LBO - Calf, boxed leather (shows the grain, but smooth)

LV - Vitello (baby calf), smooth and sleek, shows no grain


Anyone else want to chime in to add/edit what I have here and to add your own?


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> oh duh of course L would be for leather.
> 
> 
> 
> and I've never thought to look at the fabric content before, 100% lamb it says.
> 
> 
> 
> clearly I'm having a slow day! thanks for your help.




Judging by the full graining of the leather, it looks like sheeps leather instead of lamb leather.... Just a thought


----------



## dcblam

Now that we've seen *mundodabolsa's* beauty,  the leather looks similar to *chloe speaks* silver/grey Princess jacket.  Hmmmmm??????

DRUM ROLL - and yes - this post is useless without pics.......

I got the Pearl Blistered Leather Princess jacket, 1 size up from my normal, and it's almost PERFECT and fits just like I hoped it would!  I've got a bit more room in the arms and bodice.  I've finally found the style that is better suited for me.  AND, the banded cuffs makes the long sleeves more manageable.  

*YEAH!*

It's Naska S/S 2012 and has the feel and drape of my desire.  The only issue - and most likely due to "hanging around" for so long AND possibly quality control issues - was part of the facing on the back hem was loose and thus a small portion of the hem was uneven.  Drooping leather bits - not attractive.  So, off it went to the tailor yesterday afternoon and she said that it was an easy and quick fix.



Now, do I keep or return the Kool-Aid???????  GGGRRRRR.......I know, I should just sell my Sailbiker jacket!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ok I'm home so I will play the code game some more... another different one. 

LORI: this jacket is a mix of leather and wool. so the LO is the oiled calf. it's a very thick, inflexible leather. 

the fabric content says: 60% calf leather, 30% cashmere, 5% alpaca, 5% poliammide

First two general shots to know which jacket it is:


----------



## mundodabolsa

unzipped collar


----------



## mundodabolsa

and the leather detail. I flipped the sleeve over the body of the jacket a little so you could see the variety in the graininess. the sleeves are practically smooth. sorry if the sunlight reflection is getting in the way but I think you get the idea. 

from left to right: smooth shoulder piece, little bit grainy panel under the armpit, smoother again piece by the zipper, to the most grainy part which is the main torso piece in the front.


----------



## Suzie

My vest arrived today from the Outnet and unfortunately it is too small, which is a shame because I really liked it, so back it goes.


----------



## only_time

Suzie said:


> My vest arrived today from the Outnet and unfortunately it is too small, which is a shame because I really liked it, so back it goes.


Can any of the men in this thread give comments on how older Rick intarsia jackets fit?


----------



## Suzie

only_time said:


> Can any of the men in this thread give comments on how older Rick intarsia jackets fit?



Not sure why you quoted me as I am a woman.


----------



## only_time

Suzie said:


> Not sure why you quoted me as I am a woman.




Not sure why i did that either. Sorry.


----------



## dcblam

Suzie said:


> My vest arrived today from the Outnet and unfortunately it is too small, which is a shame because I really liked it, so back it goes.



Sorry to hear that it was too small, but now you have an idea if this item is a must or not for your wardrobe.  
Don't know if you are a YOOX fan, but every once in awhile, vests will pop up on their site.


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> ok I'm home so I will play the code game some more... another different one.
> 
> LORI: this jacket is a mix of leather and wool. so the LO is the oiled calf. it's a very thick, inflexible leather.
> 
> the fabric content says: 60% calf leather, 30% cashmere, 5% alpaca, 5% poliammide
> 
> First two general shots to know which jacket it is:



WOW, that a unique jacket!  I've never seen this style.  It looks awesome.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> WOW, that a unique jacket!  I've never seen this style.  It looks awesome.
> Thanks for posting.



fall 2010, I think it was my second RO jacket. 

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/slideshow/F2010RTW-ROWENS/#24


----------



## clarkda

In keeping with my wish for more mod shots heres me in another pretty simple black on black rick look with mainline singlet and shorts


----------



## Suzie

only_time said:


> Not sure why i did that either. Sorry.



No worries.


----------



## Suzie

dcblam said:


> Sorry to hear that it was too small, but now you have an idea if this item is a must or not for your wardrobe.
> Don't know if you are a YOOX fan, but every once in awhile, vests will pop up on their site.



I am pretty much a US size 8 and the size 44 was way too small and really tight under the arms, maybe you have to be a waif to wear some of his things.


----------



## dcblam

Suzie said:


> I am pretty much a US size 8 and the size 44 was way too small and really tight under the arms, maybe you have to be a waif to wear some of his things.



Suzie -
It's all about finding the right RO size that works for you without regard to the printed size.   I am normally a US size 4 and I wear size 42 in Rick stuff AND I have two jackets that are size 44 and one is a 40.  The three vest type items I have are all 42's.   
Hope this helps......


----------



## Suzie

dcblam said:


> Suzie -
> It's all about finding the right RO size that works for you without regard to the printed size.   I am normally a US size 4 and I wear size 42 in Rick stuff AND I have two jackets that are size 44 and one is a 40.  The three vest type items I have are all 42's.
> Hope this helps......



Thanks, obviously the sizing is all over the place.

Guess I won't order online anymore as it is annoying to have to return things all the time. I can't buy here in Oz so I have to buy online.

I am going overseas in July so maybe I will wait and try on some of his stuff while I am in London and Pairs.


----------



## clarkda

Suzie said:


> Thanks, obviously the sizing is all over the place.
> 
> Guess I won't order online anymore as it is annoying to have to return things all the time. I can't buy here in Oz so I have to buy online.
> 
> I am going overseas in July so maybe I will wait and try on some of his stuff while I am in London and Pairs.



Where in aus do u live?


----------



## Suzie

clarkda said:


> Where in aus do u live?



Sydney.


----------



## clarkda

Suzie said:


> Sydney.




You can get womens rick owens from Parlour X in paddington and Pieces boutique near chinatown, although i wouldnt advise going to Pieces, the sales people are really pushy and dont leave you alone...


----------



## Suzie

clarkda said:


> You can get womens rick owens from Parlour X in paddington and Pieces boutique near chinatown, although i wouldnt advise going to Pieces, the sales people are really pushy and dont leave you alone...



Thanks, I knew Parlour X sold Rick Owens but they are pretty expensive so I get mine from the Outnet or other websites where they are not as expensive as what we have to pay here in Oz.

I really hate pushy sales people!


----------



## Newbieaddict

dcblam said:


> Now that we've seen *mundodabolsa's* beauty,  the leather looks similar to *chloe speaks* silver/grey Princess jacket.  Hmmmmm??????
> 
> DRUM ROLL - and yes - this post is useless without pics.......
> 
> I got the Pearl Blistered Leather Princess jacket, 1 size up from my normal, and it's almost PERFECT and fits just like I hoped it would!  I've got a bit more room in the arms and bodice.  I've finally found the style that is better suited for me.  AND, the banded cuffs makes the long sleeves more manageable.
> 
> *YEAH!*
> 
> It's Naska S/S 2012 and has the feel and drape of my desire.  The only issue - and most likely due to "hanging around" for so long AND possibly quality control issues - was part of the facing on the back hem was loose and thus a small portion of the hem was uneven.  Drooping leather bits - not attractive.  So, off it went to the tailor yesterday afternoon and she said that it was an easy and quick fix.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, do I keep or return the Kool-Aid???????  GGGRRRRR.......I know, I should just sell my Sailbiker jacket!


Hi  long time lurker first time posting. I'm looking to buy my third RO jacket, which just so happens to be the koolaid, leather code LV. I was wondering what you ended up doing with yours? I'm buying online and I know I can't really trust the websites pictures...my goal is to find a grey RO jacket that looks/feels like leather and is not fabric-y/plastic-y or shiny.


----------



## _debi_

Hi guys, enjoying all the posts though have been more of a lurker lately!

I am so obsessed with this vest, please tell me that it's incredibly stupid to get it in this light colour?  Will it just look awful after not very long?

https://www.rickowens.eu/en/women/products/rp14s4723lb-08


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> Hi guys, enjoying all the posts though have been more of a lurker lately!
> 
> I am so obsessed with this vest, please tell me that it's incredibly stupid to get it in this light colour?  Will it just look awful after not very long?
> 
> https://www.rickowens.eu/en/women/products/rp14s4723lb-08



Sorry, I cannot lie and tell you that it's not a good purchase because IT IS GREAT!

So, I wonder if the GREY color noted is similar to Pearl????

Kinda like preaching to the choir, but the Pearl color is really NICE and not as light as you may think.   I appears that the leather may be blistered????  That would mean a nice drape.  

I'll post pics of my new Princess, maybe a similar color way?


----------



## dcblam

Newbieaddict said:


> Hi  long time lurker first time posting. I'm looking to buy my third RO jacket, which just so happens to be the koolaid, leather code LV. I was wondering what you ended up doing with yours? I'm buying online and I know I can't really trust the websites pictures...my goal is to find a grey RO jacket that looks/feels like leather and is not fabric-y/plastic-y or shiny.



I'll post pics soon.  
I have until tomorrow to make a decision, but I'm 95% sure that I'll keep it!
So, before I answer your question, give me an idea of your other RO jackets and if I know something about 'em and the leather type, I will try to compare and contrast the LV leather type and color for you.  BUT, we all must keep in mind that every jacket is different.


----------



## dcblam

Naska 2012 S/S
RP 3706 LB in Pearl
Lamb leather






It's such a great neutral color and I love the weight - I would consider this a three season jacket. Love the leather character/variations. 
Sorry for my lousy pics - the jacket is actually a bit darker.

Believe I have finally found the style that works for me. Woot Woot!


----------



## dcblam

dcblam said:


> I'll post pics soon.
> 
> I have until tomorrow to make a decision, but I'm 95% sure that I'll keep it!
> 
> So, before I answer your question, give me an idea of your other RO jackets and if I know something about 'em and the leather type, I will try to compare and contrast the LV leather type and color for you.  BUT, we all must keep in mind that every jacket is different.




Here's the jacket. 
Island S/S 2013
RP 7708 LV
Vitello leather 








I've come to realize that I prefer the S/S leathers. They tend to be lighter weight, less bulky and more pliable.   I wanted to show you the "wrinkles", illustrates that the leather is not stiff.  I'm much more comfortable in this 42 jacket versus my F/W 42 in Resin which is a thicker leather.  

I purchased and returned a Kool Aid earlier this year from Forward in the Clean Classic Biker style.  It was an LV-type, without the lining.  That leather felt like plastic.  This leather is SO MUCH better.  It is a matte finish, where you don't see the grain of the leather, but I'm sure that's the nature of vitello.  You mentioned that you wanted it to "look" like leather - but this is truly subjective, yes and can be so dependent on the leather type and treatment.  Ah, gets so confusing.

I love this Kool Aid color. It's a combo of grey/brown/purple. So unique.   My pics are doing a lousy job of showing the color.

Let me know if you have questions - will be happy to help.


----------



## chloe speaks

dcblam said:


> Naska 2012 S/S
> RP 3706 LB in Pearl
> Lamb leather
> 
> View attachment 2601238
> View attachment 2601239
> View attachment 2601240
> 
> 
> It's such a great neutral color and I love the weight - I would consider this a three season jacket. Love the leather character/variations.
> Sorry for my lousy pics - the jacket is actually a bit darker.
> 
> Believe I have finally found the style that works for me. Woot Woot!



Congratulations dear dcblam!
I can't believe how gorgeous that Pearl color is in that style and leather finish. It wasn't even on my radar and now.... I believe it is a four-season color as I believe in Winter White - i can see it with holey white tunic and gray cashmere slouchy sweat/pants with the RO boots

I'm so glad that I have helped convert another fan of this style. I just wore my black blistered one yesterday to see Rodrigo y Gabriela at the Beacon Theatre. So great - the inside side pockets are fabulous for slipping in reading glasses


----------



## dcblam

chloe speaks said:


> Congratulations dear dcblam!
> I can't believe how gorgeous that Pearl color is in that style and leather finish. It wasn't even on my radar and now.... I believe it is a four-season color as I believe in Winter White - i can see it with holey white tunic and gray cashmere slouchy sweat/pants with the RO boots
> 
> I'm so glad that I have helped convert another fan of this style. I just wore my black blistered one yesterday to see Rodrigo y Gabriela at the Beacon Theatre. So great - the inside side pockets are fabulous for slipping in reading glasses



*chloe speaks* 
so great to see you and YES - you are totally responsible for this!!!
I've finally found the style that's easy and seamless for me.  I imagine that this will be my "go to" RO in all seasons.  You're right - this will work all seasons!

Oh how nice, seeing R y G in concert!


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> Sorry, I cannot lie and tell you that it's not a good purchase because IT IS GREAT!
> 
> So, I wonder if the GREY color noted is similar to Pearl????
> 
> Kinda like preaching to the choir, but the Pearl color is really NICE and not as light as you may think.   I appears that the leather may be blistered????  That would mean a nice drape.
> 
> I'll post pics of my new Princess, maybe a similar color way?





dcblam said:


> Naska 2012 S/S
> RP 3706 LB in Pearl
> Lamb leather
> 
> View attachment 2601238
> View attachment 2601239
> View attachment 2601240
> 
> 
> It's such a great neutral color and I love the weight - I would consider this a three season jacket. Love the leather character/variations.
> Sorry for my lousy pics - the jacket is actually a bit darker.
> 
> Believe I have finally found the style that works for me. Woot Woot!



hahahhaa you are too funny.   This jacket is GORGEOUS, and I think it probably is the same colour.  I think that the blistering helps to make it a bit tougher because there is a bit of a coating and it's not as porous?  Does that even make sense?  Am I trying to justify this to myself or what?

I just love my Kool Aid vest, it was such a great purchase, can't wait to start wearing it again.  And it needs a friend....


----------



## _debi_

I think my biggest worry is it getting a pen mark on it, not that I have ever had a pen mark on anything, but I'm sure the first time would be on this vest.  Does anyone know if that kind of stain is possible to get out?


----------



## dcblam

_debi_ said:


> I think my biggest worry is it getting a pen mark on it, not that I have ever had a pen mark on anything, but I'm sure the first time would be on this vest.  Does anyone know if that kind of stain is possible to get out?[/QUOTE
> 
> What?  I can't believe you've just jinxed yourself!  And - what's the likelihood that a bird will have pinpoint accuracy to delicately place his/her excrement on your lovely RO?  LOL!
> 
> Sorry, no experience with getting rid of ink boo boos!


----------



## Newbieaddict

dcblam said:


> Here's the jacket.
> Island S/S 2013
> RP 7708 LV
> Vitello leather
> 
> View attachment 2601250
> View attachment 2601253
> View attachment 2601255
> View attachment 2601256
> View attachment 2601258
> 
> 
> I've come to realize that I prefer the S/S leathers. They tend to be lighter weight, less bulky and more pliable.   I wanted to show you the "wrinkles", illustrates that the leather is not stiff.  I'm much more comfortable in this 42 jacket versus my F/W 42 in Resin which is a thicker leather.
> 
> I purchased and returned a Kool Aid earlier this year from Forward in the Clean Classic Biker style.  It was an LV-type, without the lining.  That leather felt like plastic.  This leather is SO MUCH better.  It is a matte finish, where you don't see the grain of the leather, but I'm sure that's the nature of vitello.  You mentioned that you wanted it to "look" like leather - but this is truly subjective, yes and can be so dependent on the leather type and treatment.  Ah, gets so confusing.
> 
> I love this Kool Aid color. It's a combo of grey/brown/purple. So unique.   My pics are doing a lousy job of showing the color.
> 
> Let me know if you have questions - will be happy to help.


Dcblam you are amazing! Thank you for the photos and description! I'm going to go ahead and purchase and *crossing fingers* it'll be as great as yours  My first was a black LNB (the blistered leather from RO is what I fell for initially and what started this RO obsession). Then I wanted a thicker, less blistered leather so I got a black LT. I think the LV might be similar to the LT. Thanks again


----------



## _debi_

dcblam said:


> _debi_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my biggest worry is it getting a pen mark on it, not that I have ever had a pen mark on anything, but I'm sure the first time would be on this vest.  Does anyone know if that kind of stain is possible to get out?[/QUOTE
> 
> What?  I can't believe you've just jinxed yourself!  And - what's the likelihood that a bird will have pinpoint accuracy to delicately place his/her excrement on your lovely RO?  LOL!
> 
> Sorry, no experience with getting rid of ink boo boos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so basically I am mental and worried about nothing.. thank you for making me see sense. haha
Click to expand...


----------



## dcblam

*Newbie and debi* -
Glad to be of service!!!

Please report back once you get your goodies in hand for an update


----------



## schadenfreude

dcblam said:


> Here's the jacket.
> Island S/S 2013
> RP 7708 LV
> Vitello leather
> 
> View attachment 2601250
> View attachment 2601253
> View attachment 2601255
> View attachment 2601256
> View attachment 2601258
> 
> 
> I've come to realize that I prefer the S/S leathers. They tend to be lighter weight, less bulky and more pliable.   I wanted to show you the "wrinkles", illustrates that the leather is not stiff.  I'm much more comfortable in this 42 jacket versus my F/W 42 in Resin which is a thicker leather.



How do you know which are the S/S leathers? I live in Phoenix and need the lightest weight possible.


----------



## schadenfreude

So I ordered the wedge mules/clogs from Outnet.com last week. They smelled divine, but they were just too small. So sad. The hunt is officially on for 40s not at retail.


----------



## dcblam

schadenfreude said:


> How do you know which are the S/S leathers? I live in Phoenix and need the lightest weight possible.



For the most part, blistered leathers are S/S and depending on the time of year you purchase and/or where you purchase - it will be noted.  
If you need help identifying a leather that will work in AZ, just ask here!


----------



## schadenfreude

dcblam said:


> For the most part, blistered leathers are S/S and depending on the time of year you purchase and/or where you purchase - it will be noted.
> If you need help identifying a leather that will work in AZ, just ask here!



Bless you! I have one RO jacket now, it's a mid weight leather that is slightly stiff (tag says "LG"?). I love it, but I get to wear it three or four times a year!!!  So I should be looking for a blistered leather... roger that.


----------



## dcblam

schadenfreude said:


> Bless you! I have one RO jacket now, it's a mid weight leather that is slightly stiff (tag says "LG"?). I love it, but I get to wear it three or four times a year!!!  So I should be looking for a blistered leather... roger that.



IMO, others may differ, but I think for your climate/local, blistered is the way to go.
And yes, it makes sense that your LG leather is a weight is limiting in your area.
Look for LB leather, which is blistered leather.  There are other leathers that are lighter in weight, but it can get complicated.
Sticking to LB makes it easier.


----------



## schadenfreude

dcblam said:


> IMO, others may differ, but I think for your climate/local, blistered is the way to go.
> And yes, it makes sense that your LG leather is a weight is limiting in your area.
> Look for LB leather, which is blistered leather.  There are other leathers that are lighter in weight, but it can get complicated.
> Sticking to LB makes it easier.




So something like this would be the lightest? How serendipitous.... in my size. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281315115009?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dcblam

schadenfreude said:


> So something like this would be the lightest? How serendipitous.... in my size.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281315115009?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Yes!
But when looking at the tag, am not sure, but think that this MAY be old stock.  If you are serious about bidding or offering a price, I would ask for additional information and for more photos of the tags.  I haven't been a RO fan for very long, but that tag, and how the info is layed out, looks different to me.  Check out your other tags to compare.   The only reason I say this is that the seller mentions that this style is the "latest rendering".

Is it Made in Italy or Moldova?  Several years ago, he moved sewing production to Moldova.  This would help "date" the jacket.  

Good luck -


----------



## schadenfreude

dcblam said:


> Yes!
> 
> But when looking at the tag, am not sure, but think that this MAY be old stock.  If you are serious about bidding or offering a price, I would ask for additional information and for more photos of the tags.  I haven't been a RO fan for very long, but that tag, and how the info is layed out, looks different to me.  Check out your other tags to compare.   The only reason I say this is that the seller mentions that this style is the "latest rendering".
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Made in Italy or Moldova?  Several years ago, he moved sewing production to Moldova.  This would help "date" the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck -




Thank you. I already asked when and where it was purchased, got the old "oh, in Europe somewhere, a couple years ago, I have so many RO pieces I don't remember." I hate that. Is there something bad about "old stock" I should know about?


----------



## dcblam

schadenfreude said:


> Thank you. I already asked when and where it was purchased, got the old "oh, in Europe somewhere, a couple years ago, I have so many RO pieces I don't remember." I hate that. Is there something bad about "old stock" I should know about?



My opinion - there's nothing bad at all about old stock.  In some cases, it may be what's wanted (esp. in my case with the Princess cut Pearl that I just got, I WANTED the ribbed cuffs and the current cut of this style doesn't have this).  RO changes up the style/cut/color each season, but the overall essence of the jacket is still the same and in my opinion, a classic.    

My concern was to point out the possible discrepancy between the tag and the text stating that it was the "latest rendering".  It's about being  TRUTHFUL in the description.

I know that you've not asked for an opinion, but I generally stay away from seller's like this - too vague and with embellishment in their posting.  

Good luck......

AND - have you by chance thought of a RO vest instead of a long sleeve jacket, considering where you live?  You could get a lot more use out of this item, for sure.  Just a thought...........


----------



## jenskar

Blue Rick Owens ... oh my
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503199621&q=rick owens&index=15

I also love this vest/lock
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...oduct-Show?pid=503199727&q=rick owens&index=9

Feel like I do drive bys -- I miss you all so much!  

And an aside -- last winter, Prada did a platform suede wedge that had the look of the rick wedge boots but fit me ... finally felt as though all my stuff gelled.

Are you liking the new silks?  Or too fussy?


----------



## Suzie

dcblam said:


> My opinion - there's nothing bad at all about old stock.  In some cases, it may be what's wanted (esp. in my case with the Princess cut Pearl that I just got, I WANTED the ribbed cuffs and the current cut of this style doesn't have this).  RO changes up the style/cut/color each season, but the overall essence of the jacket is still the same and in my opinion, a classic.
> 
> My concern was to point out the possible discrepancy between the tag and the text stating that it was the "latest rendering".  It's about being  TRUTHFUL in the description.
> 
> I know that you've not asked for an opinion, but I generally stay away from seller's like this - too vague and with embellishment in their posting.
> 
> Good luck......
> 
> AND - have you by chance thought of a RO vest instead of a long sleeve jacket, considering where you live?  You could get a lot more use out of this item, for sure.  Just a thought...........



I recently bought one from the Outnet sale and it was so small, such a pity as I would wear a vest a lot more than a jacket here in Australia.


----------



## Catsandbags

My one an only Rick Owens. I really need to get a black version as I tend to wear black more. I love how these jackets fit. Very comfortable.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Catsandbags said:


> My one an only Rick Owens. I really need to get a black version as I tend to wear black more. I love how these jackets fit. Very comfortable.



oh oh oh I think you may have arrived at exactly the right time to help me with something. 

is your jacket honey, or another brown? be warned, depending on that answer I may ask you 50 more questions.


----------



## Catsandbags

mundodabolsa said:


> oh oh oh I think you may have arrived at exactly the right time to help me with something.
> 
> is your jacket honey, or another brown? be warned, depending on that answer I may ask you 50 more questions.



I'm not sure! I think the color is called resin? it is a brown with lots of amber undertones.


----------



## finer_woman

Catsandbags said:


> I'm not sure! I think the color is called resin? it is a brown with lots of amber undertones.



Resin is also my one and only. I love the "character" of the leather if that makes any sense.


----------



## Catsandbags

finer_woman said:


> Resin is also my one and only. I love the "character" of the leather if that makes any sense.



I agree! There is a richness to it which is why I opted for it  (price was also a factor).


----------



## dcblam

finer_woman said:


> Resin is also my one and only. I love the "character" of the leather if that makes any sense.



Totally agree with your sentiment - 
It's by far my favorite leather look - but wish my jacket were a bit thinner - but KNOW that I would miss out on the way the leather looks if it were not as thick.


----------



## finer_woman

Were there any other colors made similar to resin? I'm not too familiar with RO leathers but would love to have another if it's similar to the resin.


----------



## Catsandbags

finer_woman said:


> Were there any other colors made similar to resin? I'm not too familiar with RO leathers but would love to have another if it's similar to the resin.



I would like to know this too. any of those darker colors like dust?


----------



## dcblam

Catsandbags said:


> I would like to know this too. any of those darker colors like dust?



I don't think so....but I'm no expert.  I think Dark Shadow is usually darker than Dust but all of these colors are in the grey family.
There's more variety in this color way vs. brown.


----------



## clarkda

Catsandbags said:


> I would like to know this too. any of those darker colors like dust?




As dcblam said, theres a lot more grey tones than brown, brown rick owens dont sell as well, another dark brown colour by rick owens doesnt even have a fancy name, it is just called Brown.... Palais Royale/Hun do a colour called Kaki which is a dark muddy brown but ive only seen a jacket with fur collar, knitted body and leather sleeves with that colour code, no full leather jackets, personally i think the new dark brownish/purpleish/reddish colour coming out next month is beautiful if you want another dark leather that is not black....


----------



## finer_woman

dcblam said:


> I don't think so....but I'm no expert.  I think Dark Shadow is usually darker than Dust but all of these colors are in the grey family.
> There's more variety in this color way vs. brown.











clarkda said:


> As dcblam said, theres a lot more grey tones than brown, brown rick owens dont sell as well, another dark brown colour by rick owens doesnt even have a fancy name, it is just called Brown.... Palais Royale/Hun do a colour called Kaki which is a dark muddy brown but ive only seen a jacket with fur collar, knitted body and leather sleeves with that colour code, no full leather jackets, personally i think the new dark brownish/purpleish/reddish colour coming out next month is beautiful if you want another dark leather that is not black....



Thanks for the responses but it's not a similar color we're looking for, but a similar leather treatment I guess...at least that's what I was refering too. Sorry my initial question wasn't too clear on that.


----------



## Catsandbags

finer_woman said:


> Thanks for the responses but it's not a similar color we're looking for, but a similar leather treatment I guess...at least that's what I was refering too. Sorry my initial question wasn't too clear on that.



In Resin there is a lot of depth of color I think. Any other colors that have that?


----------



## clarkda

Catsandbags said:


> In Resin there is a lot of depth of color I think. Any other colors that have that?




Scarabeo does imo, its a lovely jewel tone green that has a lot of depth to the colour


----------



## Catsandbags

clarkda said:


> Scarabeo does imo, its a lovely jewel tone green that has a lot of depth to the colour



Thank you! Off to google image search


----------



## jenskar

My resin jacket was my first RO (on sale from LVR) -- dc, you remember I took all those pictures of it because I thought it had "flaws".  What a goose.
I love the color, love the character and it's a nice thick weight so goes well in quite a few seasons
Still want this -- no one seems to have it though https://www.rickowens.eu/en/women/products/li14s5715terp-09
If anyone sees it anywhere, let me know?


----------



## Suzie

I found a black leather vest in a size larger and purchased it so hopefully it fits me okay and looks good.


----------



## HotRedBag

Both look very nice!


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> personally i think the new dark brownish/purpleish/reddish colour coming out next month is beautiful if you want another dark leather that is not black....



is this the burgundy-ish color from the fall runway show?


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> Scarabeo does imo, its a lovely jewel tone green that has a lot of depth to the colour



Yup, I agree with clarkda on this and also there's a Bronze semi-metallic that also has depth.

And yes, it's the leather treatment that gives the Resin color such depth.  It's oiled and I think I've seen Dark Shadow being done this way several years ago.  Since RO changes up the leather treatment and color each season, it will be a treasure hunt to find another jacket with this process.

and jenskar - HA HA HA, yes I do remember how you were "concerned" about the jacket being flawed!  Thank goodness you posted pics - it was upon seeing the flaws that made we want that jacket 
That vest on the link is beautiful and I can completely see you wearing it!  And unfortunately, I've not seen that beauty anywhere.


----------



## dcblam

Suzie said:


> I found a black leather vest in a size larger and purchased it so hopefully it fits me okay and looks good.



Oh goodie!!!!
Keep us posted - hope it works out for you.


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> is this the burgundy-ish color from the fall runway show?



Off to look at this......


----------



## dcblam

finer_woman said:


> Thanks for the responses but it's not a similar color we're looking for, but a similar leather treatment I guess...at least that's what I was refering too. Sorry my initial question wasn't too clear on that.



Hmmmm -
Here are some listings on the bay of leathers that MAY be what you're looking for - these are not my listings and I have no way to know for sure, but just thought I would serve them up to you:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...09?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item258da20301

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&var=&hash=item27e3271e99

Maybe?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&var=&hash=item27e22ab487

Enjoy looking......


----------



## Catsandbags

dcblam said:


> Oh goodie!!!!
> Keep us posted - hope it works out for you.



yes, would love to see this


----------



## finer_woman

dcblam said:


> Hmmmm -
> Here are some listings on the bay of leathers that MAY be what you're looking for - these are not my listings and I have no way to know for sure, but just thought I would serve them up to you:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...09?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item258da20301
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&var=&hash=item27e3271e99
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RICK-OWENS-...=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&var=&hash=item27e22ab487
> 
> Enjoy looking......



Thanks! I'll check these out


----------



## clarkda

Because i know a few people here a fans of the psycho knits, l'inde have just started their first round of pre orders for next season and theres a beautiful black draped psycho knit cardigan

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/28429


(And a stunning shearling naska too)


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> is this the burgundy-ish color from the fall runway show?




Yes, i saw it in person, its a strange colour that in some leathers looked more red and in others it had a more purple hue...


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> Yes, i saw it in person, its a strange colour that in some leathers looked more red and in others it had a more purple hue...



thanks, I'm so so excited for it. any idea which styles of the basic jackets will be made in this color? 

thanks so much for your reply. next month huh? I better stop spending!


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks, I'm so so excited for it. any idea which styles of the basic jackets will be made in this color?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much for your reply. next month huh? I better stop spending!




Well next season, when it kicks off you may find your credit card getting a workout, i saw it in naska, biker and a shearling but this was in the showroom so it depends what is bought by retailers and some retailers cn request exclusive colours/styles, so we cant know for sure...


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> Well next season, when it kicks off you may find your credit card getting a workout, i saw it in naska, biker and a shearling but this was in the showroom so it depends what is bought by retailers and some retailers cn request exclusive colours/styles, so we cant know for sure...



you're awesome. I want a naska so I think I will have good luck, someone will buy it, it's a popular cut. 

thanks clarkda! I hope I find a more purpley one.


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> Well next season, when it kicks off you may find your credit card getting a workout, i saw it in naska, biker and a shearling but this was in the showroom so it depends what is bought by retailers and some retailers cn request exclusive colours/styles, so we cant know for sure...



thanks clarkda, you always have a wealth of information!

So, I've been meaning to ask this question for a long time, but seem to always forget to post......what is Naska ?  (I know there was a Season with this name, but is it also the leather jacket with the "peplum").


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> thanks clarkda, you always have a wealth of information!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've been meaning to ask this question for a long time, but seem to always forget to post......what is Naska ?  (I know there was a Season with this name, but is it also the leather jacket with the "peplum").




Yes naska was a season, but now it is the name of a jacket, for a long time all the mens jacket styles have had names for repeated styles

Mollino
Biker
Exploder
Intarsia
Bullet
Scuba
Etc

Then a few years ago they did the same with womens
Biker
Clean biker
Princess
Naska
Etc

Naska is essentially a biker where the bottom part of the jacket has been cut out in a demi-oval creating a peplum effect, well that is what it is to the best of my knowledge


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> Yes naska was a season, but now it is the name of a jacket, for a long time all the mens jacket styles have had names for repeated styles
> 
> Mollino
> Biker
> Exploder
> Intarsia
> Bullet
> Scuba
> Etc
> 
> Then a few years ago they did the same with womens
> Biker
> Clean biker
> Princess
> Naska
> Etc
> 
> Naska is essentially a biker where the bottom part of the jacket has been cut out in a demi-oval creating a peplum effect, well that is what it is to the best of my knowledge



AWESOME - you come through with flying colors, as always!
....and I feel so great that I can actually add an item to the list:  STOOGES


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> AWESOME - you come through with flying colors, as always!
> 
> ....and I feel so great that I can actually add an item to the list:  STOOGES




Sternberg
Sailbiker
Safari
Worker
Pilot

Are a few more i can think of
You see other jackets made that are cropped, draped, have attached scarves etc but i dont think they have official names as they are seasonal


----------



## Suzie

dcblam said:


> Oh goodie!!!!
> Keep us posted - hope it works out for you.



Well the vest arrived today and I am very happy. It is size 46 and my other Rick Owens jackets are size 42, go figure. I am happy and the  under arms are not tight.


----------



## clarkda

Suzie said:


> Well the vest arrived today and I am very happy. It is size 46 and my other Rick Owens jackets are size 42, go figure. I am happy and the  under arms are not tight.




Do we get treated to a mod shot?


----------



## Suzie

Here is a bad shot as I am wearing all black


----------



## Catsandbags

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad shot as I am wearing all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619567


----------



## papertiger

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad shot as I am wearing *all black*
> View attachment 2619567


----------



## Suzie

papertiger said:


> but classic RO, you wear it beautifully



Thank you.


----------



## clarkda

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad shot as I am wearing all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619567


----------



## Suzie

Catsandbags said:


> oh I love that!! You look great



Thanks so much Catsandbags for your lovely compliment.


----------



## Suzie

clarkda said:


> Great vest! And the hermes necklace is chic too!



Thank you clarkda, I do love this necklace, it is pretty versatile. Yesterday I wore my silver RO jacket.


----------



## dcblam

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad shot as I am wearing all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619567


----------



## Suzie

Here is a pic of my silver jacket.


----------



## clarkda

Pre-order has started on antonioli, theres no seasonal coloured leather thus far though.....


That strange drop croth romper suit is coming out.... Tbh i really dnt like it, makes the model look like an oversized toddler


----------



## clarkda

Omg it even has a zippered bum flap....


----------



## dcblam

Suzie said:


> Here is a pic of my silver jacket.



What a lovely photo!!!! You guys look so GREAT


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> Omg it even has a zippered bum flap....



OMG indeed - I've got to take a look-see now!


----------



## Suzie

dcblam said:


> What a lovely photo!!!! You guys look so GREAT



Thank you. This was after several vinos, so feeling a bit tipsy, it was my birthday lunch.


----------



## chloe speaks

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad shot as I am wearing all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619567


----------



## Suzie

chloe speaks said:


> I like the black on black texture differences



Thank you.


----------



## clarkda

MYHABIT is having a serious sale on womens rick owens, 80% off....


----------



## luckyblackdress

clarkda said:


> MYHABIT is having a serious sale on womens rick owens, 80% off....



Thanks. Got a tank... and someone got an awesome deal on a jacket. Lucky


----------



## clarkda

The pre-collection of moody is arriving in stores
The colours are pretty good
The red-ish colour i believe is being called blood, but from what ive seen the colour code is very diverse
In fabric it is light and lacks richness
In the available shoes its a beautiful rich colour with purple tones
In the one leather jacket ive seen it is a red/brown

When i saw the collection ages ago in person, there was for sure jackets in the richer toned leather but we will see what has been manufactured, and this is only pre-collection

Theres also a new grey/white colour tear, im almost expecting a yellowish colour to come out being called sweat so we have blood, sweat and tears..


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Absolutely cannot refuse Rick Owens clothing. They are just so comfortable and I always have a good amount saved on my NAP wish-list. I really want to get the leather jacket. I am hoping to grab a skirt on sale. I use his clothing for essential pieces. I never thought there are others who love the clothing as much or more than me. So far I have sweaters, tops and a good amount of tanks.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Can someone tell me, I am petite 5'3 and RO size 38 or 40 if I want to size up on a jacket, which jackets would you recommend. 

Any help would be super appreciated. 

1) http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/443755 
I like this one but kind of scared it will be too short on my waist. 

2) http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/410567 
Afraid this essential may be too long. Still like it. 

What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> The pre-collection of moody is arriving in stores
> The colours are pretty good
> The red-ish colour i believe is being called blood, but from what ive seen the colour code is very diverse
> In fabric it is light and lacks richness
> In the available shoes its a beautiful rich colour with purple tones
> In the one leather jacket ive seen it is a red/brown
> 
> When i saw the collection ages ago in person, there was for sure jackets in the richer toned leather but we will see what has been manufactured, and this is only pre-collection
> 
> Theres also a new grey/white colour tear, im almost expecting a yellowish colour to come out being called sweat so we have blood, sweat and tears..



thanks!!! 

that green too is calling my name. until a few months ago I hated everything green. now all of a sudden I'm loving it. 

you're so helpful, thanks clarkda.


----------



## LVnatic

clarkda said:


> View attachment 2631447
> 
> 
> The pre-collection of moody is arriving in stores
> The colours are pretty good
> The red-ish colour i believe is being called blood, but from what ive seen the colour code is very diverse
> In fabric it is light and lacks richness
> In the available shoes its a beautiful rich colour with purple tones
> In the one leather jacket ive seen it is a red/brown
> 
> When i saw the collection ages ago in person, there was for sure jackets in the richer toned leather but we will see what has been manufactured, and this is only pre-collection
> 
> Theres also a new grey/white colour tear, im almost expecting a yellowish colour to come out being called sweat so we have blood, sweat and tears..




These colors are beautiful!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> View attachment 2631447
> 
> 
> The pre-collection of moody is arriving in stores
> The colours are pretty good
> The red-ish colour i believe is being called blood, but from what ive seen the colour code is very diverse
> In fabric it is light and lacks richness
> In the available shoes its a beautiful rich colour with purple tones
> In the one leather jacket ive seen it is a red/brown
> 
> When i saw the collection ages ago in person, there was for sure jackets in the richer toned leather but we will see what has been manufactured, and this is only pre-collection
> 
> Theres also a new grey/white colour tear, im almost expecting a yellowish colour to come out being called sweat so we have blood, sweat and tears..




Great info and love the pic!  You are always so helpful & informed!  

Oh what fun....blood sweat & tears!
Makes me want to get something in each color way.


----------



## dcblam

Sarah_sarah said:


> Can someone tell me, I am petite 5'3 and RO size 38 or 40 if I want to size up on a jacket, which jackets would you recommend.
> 
> Any help would be super appreciated.
> 
> 1) http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/443755
> I like this one but kind of scared it will be too short on my waist.
> 
> 2) http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/410567
> Afraid this essential may be too long. Still like it.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any suggestions?





If you were to size up on a jacket, I would choose a blistered leather because it drapes nicely and won't look bulky.  The classic biker style would look best of the two you posted. Just my opinion.


----------



## sara.james

Hi guys, I have just found out the FW14 Moody collection on the official website!
http://www.rickowens.eu
Oh, I love the long leather jacket!


----------



## _debi_

Sarah_sarah said:


> Can someone tell me, I am petite 5'3 and RO size 38 or 40 if I want to size up on a jacket, which jackets would you recommend.
> 
> Any help would be super appreciated.
> 
> 1) http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/443755
> I like this one but kind of scared it will be too short on my waist.
> 
> 2) http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/410567
> Afraid this essential may be too long. Still like it.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any suggestions?



We're the same size and I don't find the classic biker to be too short at all, I think the length is perfect. 

I like the style of the bottom one and almost got it, but when I put it on the bottom flared out in a strange way on me, so you should try it on and see what you think. 

Personally I think you should go classic biker.


----------



## _debi_

I REALLY want a mid/dark grey blistered jacket for this fall... Please please somewhere have one!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dcblam said:


> If you were to size up on a jacket, I would choose a blistered leather because it drapes nicely and won't look bulky.  The classic biker style would look best of the two you posted. Just my opinion.




Thank you so much. I am now going to look for the blistered leather.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

_debi_ said:


> We're the same size and I don't find the classic biker to be too short at all, I think the length is perfect.
> 
> I like the style of the bottom one and almost got it, but when I put it on the bottom flared out in a strange way on me, so you should try it on and see what you think.
> 
> Personally I think you should go classic biker.




That is amazingly helpful. I was worried the classic biker will be too short. Sadly I don't have a RO store near me so I rely on NAP. Your help is definitely great.


----------



## _debi_

Sarah_sarah said:


> That is amazingly helpful. I was worried the classic biker will be too short. Sadly I don't have a RO store near me so I rely on NAP. Your help is definitely great.



No problem. I'll try to get a decent pic of me in my jacket tomorrow to show you the length.


----------



## clarkda

Sarah_sarah said:


> That is amazingly helpful. I was worried the classic biker will be too short. Sadly I don't have a RO store near me so I rely on NAP. Your help is definitely great.




www.fashionsauce.com/brands/rick-owens-stockists

Dont limit yourself to NAP, theres. Few more stockists than what is on that list, but because different retailers buy slightly different stock, im always bouncing from one site to another trying to find the stuff i like most


----------



## mcpro

Rick Owens classic biker jacket on sale in Barneys!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

_debi_ said:


> No problem. I'll try to get a decent pic of me in my jacket tomorrow to show you the length.




That would be great. Wish I could try the jackets in Switzerland.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

clarkda said:


> www.fashionsauce.com/brands/rick-owens-stockists
> 
> Dont limit yourself to NAP, theres. Few more stockists than what is on that list, but because different retailers buy slightly different stock, im always bouncing from one site to another trying to find the stuff i like most





Great info. And you are right, I realized the only reason I do NAP so much is because it is easier with the return in case something goes wrong. I am definitely checking all the great info you gave me. Also I just realized RO. eu website delivers to Suisse.


----------



## _debi_

Sarah_sarah said:


> That would be great. Wish I could try the jackets in Switzerland.



Ok here is a quick pic from earlier, can you see the length? It hits at about my hip bone. The lighting by my mirror isn't great that's why I don't post many mod pics. 

Please excuse the recycling in the background, I was about to take it out the door with me!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

_debi_ said:


> Ok here is a quick pic from earlier, can you see the length? It hits at about my hip bone. The lighting by my mirror isn't great that's why I don't post many mod pics.
> 
> Please excuse the recycling in the background, I was about to take it out the door with me!!
> 
> View attachment 2634070




I think it's a great pic and you should def post more mod pics. Love how it sits around the hip bone. Definitely a great one. And you should see the background of clothing mess I have accumulated, late spring wardrobe change only to have the temperature drop to 15 Celsius  

Thank you so much for posting a photo, really helps.  


.


----------



## poisonous

Hello fellow Rick Owens lovers, I have been lurking this forum for a long time before I decided to make an account. I saw this jacket from the Limo A/W 2011 collection on eBay and told the seller to hold it for me so he ended the listing. However, I'm not sure if it's paranoia from encountering fakes all over eBay but the jacket does not look right to me. I closely examined the pictures of the jacket along with pictures of the jacket on the runway etc. and the zip area looks strange. I think I am just being paranoid but I would like a second opinion from some fellow Rick lovers. Does anyone know if there are Rick Owens fakes out there? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281344371364


----------



## clarkda

From what you can see in the pictures it looks fine, construction like what you see in this jacket is too labour intensive for it to be fake also... Ive only seen fake classic moto jackets and its so easy to tell they are fake...


----------



## poisonous

One more thing about the RO cropped jacket I forgot to mention, the Rick Owens signature stitched inside the jacket looks really weird to me. The k and the s looks like different letters to me and in general it does not look like the signature in all my other RO pieces. The picture of the RO signature is in the description of the listing. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281344371364?cmd=VIDESC


----------



## poisonous

clarkda said:


> From what you can see in the pictures it looks fine, construction like what you see in this jacket is too labour intensive for it to be fake also... Ive only seen fake classic moto jackets and its so easy to tell they are fake...


I think you're right the shoulder, back, etc. would be too difficult to fake. I guess it was a combination of paranoia with fakes on the internet and my friend telling me the jacket looked off to her. Thanks for the help!


----------



## _debi_

Sarah_sarah said:


> I think it's a great pic and you should def post more mod pics. Love how it sits around the hip bone. Definitely a great one. And you should see the background of clothing mess I have accumulated, late spring wardrobe change only to have the temperature drop to 15 Celsius
> 
> Thank you so much for posting a photo, really helps.



No problem.  

haha I know exactly what you mean, I swapped the winter clothes in my closet for the spring summer ones about a week ago, and yesterday the weather was so crap I was rummaging around everywhere trying to find a jumper!!  There are clothes everywhere now!! haha


----------



## _debi_

Ooo there are so many nice new things on NAP UK today.  Love the Crater mohair sweater, and I am one step closer to my grey blistered biker, they have the exact colour/leather combination I want but in the Eileen style..... so surely somewhere will have the classic biker in that colour as well.  The blood colour is gorgeous as well.


----------



## mundodabolsa

^ I rarely even open my NAP "what's new" emails but then today, bamm, what I've waiting for!! 

well, sort of, I want this in a naska version, but this will do just fine if I don't find one. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/443811/Rick_Owens/leather-biker-jacket


but wait... now I notice that all but size 44 is sold out?? did it really sell that quickly or did they only have a 44 to begin with?? weird.


----------



## _debi_

mundodabolsa said:


> ^ I rarely even open my NAP "what's new" emails but then today, bamm, what I've waiting for!!
> 
> well, sort of, I want this in a naska version, but this will do just fine if I don't find one.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/443811/Rick_Owens/leather-biker-jacket
> 
> 
> but wait... now I notice that all but size 44 is sold out?? did it really sell that quickly or did they only have a 44 to begin with?? weird.



I know, I was scrolling through the email going 'oooooo!!!'.  haha

Which country are you looking at?  On the UK site there are a few sizes that say 'low stock', but none are sold out yet.  Looks like this is a popular colour, so I'd grab it while you can.  But if you definitely want the naska one I'm sure that one will come up somewhere too.


----------



## mundodabolsa

_debi_ said:


> I know, I was scrolling through the email going 'oooooo!!!'.  haha
> 
> Which country are you looking at?  On the UK site there are a few sizes that say 'low stock', but none are sold out yet.  Looks like this is a popular colour, so I'd grab it while you can.  But if you definitely want the naska one I'm sure that one will come up somewhere too.



The US site. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) I have to wait anyhow as my bank account is going to stage a rebellion against me soon after too much fun with sales. 

But I'm not worried, bergdorf and barneys tend to have a good selection in store in NYC. I have faith the naska or more stock in this one will show up.


----------



## _debi_

mundodabolsa said:


> The US site. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) I have to wait anyhow as my bank account is going to stage a rebellion against me soon after too much fun with sales.
> 
> But I'm not worried, bergdorf and barneys tend to have a good selection in store in NYC. I have faith the naska or more stock in this one will show up.



Yeah I agree, don't think you will have a hard time finding the naska version of this one.


----------



## _debi_

Sale now on on the official website.  But be careful, apparently you can't return sale items AT ALL that you buy from them.... which I actually think is illegal when buying online.  I've written to them about it so will see what they say.  Shame as I was about to get a couple of things, but won't if I can't return them.


----------



## finer_woman

_debi_ said:


> Sale now on on the official website.  But be careful, apparently you can't return sale items AT ALL that you buy from them.... which I actually think is illegal when buying online.  I've written to them about it so will see what they say.  Shame as I was about to get a couple of things, but won't if I can't return them.



Maybe I'm missing something. I don't see the sale. Do you have a link to the sale page?


----------



## _debi_

finer_woman said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. I don't see the sale. Do you have a link to the sale page?



Strange the prices are just crossed out and reduced when I look at the SS stuff, don't you see that?  Maybe because it's because I'm logged in?


----------



## finer_woman

_debi_ said:


> Strange the prices are just crossed out and reduced when I look at the SS stuff, don't you see that?  Maybe because it's because I'm logged in?



Ah OK that may be it. I don't have a login


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Strange the prices are just crossed out and reduced when I look at the SS stuff, don't you see that?  Maybe because it's because I'm logged in?



Im logged in and theres no discounts.....


----------



## jenskar

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad shot as I am wearing all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619567


----------



## poptarts

There are some good RO pieces on sale at Barneys and BG. I picked up the classic lambskin biker at 40% off (in black no less) at the NYC Barneys. A great score!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I got a new jacket today that I ordered online thinking it was honey from last year. Turns out it's caramel, from Vicious SS14. It's a really rich brown, truly a caramel color. Insanely soft too.


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> I got a new jacket today that I ordered online thinking it was honey from last year. Turns out it's caramel, from Vicious SS14. It's a really rich brown, truly a caramel color. Insanely soft too.




Ooooh yummy! Pics?

I'm waiting for the Hun pieces to come out, theres some amazing mink lined jackets in the womens collection tht i might be able to squeeze into plus a patchwork shearling tht is pretty special....


----------



## elfmagick

poisonous said:


> I think you're right the shoulder, back, etc. would be too difficult to fake. I guess it was a combination of paranoia with fakes on the internet and my friend telling me the jacket looked off to her. Thanks for the help!



your paranoia is justified!  i am the same way.  beautiful coat you have there!


----------



## papertiger

Suzie said:


> Here is a pic of my silver jacket.



WOW, that is the definition of 'trophy jacket' (silver is a great neutral for me) it's soooo gorgeous on you 



clarkda said:


> View attachment 2631447
> 
> 
> The pre-collection of moody is arriving in stores
> The colours are pretty good
> The red-ish colour i believe is being called blood, but from what ive seen the colour code is very diverse
> In fabric it is light and lacks richness
> In the available shoes its a beautiful rich colour with purple tones
> In the one leather jacket ive seen it is a red/brown
> 
> When i saw the collection ages ago in person, there was for sure jackets in the richer toned leather but we will see what has been manufactured, and this is only pre-collection
> 
> Theres also a new grey/white colour tear, im almost expecting a yellowish colour to come out being called sweat so we have *blood, sweat and tears*..



Great colours, very organic  did you get any?



_debi_ said:


> Ok here is a quick pic from earlier, can you see the length? It hits at about my hip bone. The lighting by my mirror isn't great that's why I don't post many mod pics.
> 
> Please excuse the recycling in the background, I was about to take it out the door with me!!
> 
> View attachment 2634070



Fabulous, talk about smart casual  Well done for recycling too


----------



## papertiger

mundodabolsa said:


> I got a new jacket today that I ordered online thinking it was honey from last year. Turns out it's caramel, from Vicious SS14. It's a really rich brown, truly a caramel color. Insanely soft too.



Sounds wonderful, I also wanna see 



clarkda said:


> Ooooh yummy! Pics?
> 
> I'm waiting for the Hun pieces to come out, theres some *amazing mink lined jackets in the womens collection tht i might be able to squeeze into plus a patchwork shearling* tht is pretty special....



Well, I definitely want to see pics of those if you invest


----------



## papertiger

Catsandbags said:


> My one an only Rick Owens. I really need to get a black version as I tend to wear black more. I love how these jackets fit. Very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 2609947



I think you'd look great in a black too



Suzie said:


> Here is a bad shot as I am wearing all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619567


----------



## Suzie

papertiger said:


> WOW, that is the definition of 'trophy jacket' (silver is a great neutral for me) it's soooo gorgeous on you
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love it as it feels so soft and like a cardigan.


----------



## Suzie

papertiger said:


> I think you'd look great in a black too
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad shot, it looks great!



Thank you once again.


----------



## clarkda

Has anyone seen any mens black wool(blend) limo coats in size 50 floating around the internet? I need a reasonably priced one as i have just ripped open the back of my size 48 one and don't want to spend a fortune for my misfortune....


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> Has anyone seen any mens black wool(blend) limo coats in size 50 floating around the internet? I need a reasonably priced one as i have just ripped open the back of my size 48 one and don't want to spend a fortune for my misfortune....



So - spending too much time at the gym?????  LOL.

Sorry to hear of this misfortune...I'll keep a look out for you.  Any chance that you can post a pic of what you want?????


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> So - spending too much time at the gym?????  LOL.
> 
> Sorry to hear of this misfortune...I'll keep a look out for you.  Any chance that you can post a pic of what you want?????



Yep 

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/mobile/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-MO28&d=Mens

That is the coat but there is also this hooded cashmere version without the belt that i quite like


----------



## dcblam

^^Gorgeous - I can see why you are bummed.....


----------



## Catsandbags

clarkda said:


> Yep
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/mobile/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-MO28&d=Mens
> 
> That is the coat but there is also this hooded cashmere version without the belt that i quite like



I will keep a look out for it.


----------



## clarkda

New rick owens mens collection >>>>
http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2015MEN-ROWENS

Its fair to say im horrified, what is this ****
I havent read the show notes but i just don't like it...
The only positive i found was that i like the new thicker inside strap for the coats and jackets, looks cool when hanging...


----------



## clarkda

Got myself a new Rick sweater....

Has anyone else got anything exciting?


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> New rick owens mens collection >>>>
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2015MEN-ROWENS
> 
> Its fair to say im horrified, what is this ****
> I havent read the show notes but i just don't like it...
> The only positive i found was that i like the new thicker inside strap for the coats and jackets, looks cool when hanging...




Yes, horrified.......it just looks so sloppy - there's very little cohesion to this collection........

So, here's something to explain the ****

http://journal.antonioli.eu/2014/06/rick-owens-ss15/


----------



## _debi_

papertiger said:


> Fabulous, talk about smart casual  Well done for recycling too



Thanks!



clarkda said:


> View attachment 2670766
> 
> 
> Got myself a new Rick sweater....
> 
> Has anyone else got anything exciting?



Very nice.  I liked the women's version of this as well, was thinking of getting it.

Nothing yet, but waiting patiently for a classic biker in  this new Tear colour in either blistered or normal to go on sale in Europe so I can grab it.  Have seen both but only on US sites


----------



## clarkda

The sweater is very light weight, ive seen a cashmere version too,


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> Ooooh yummy! Pics?





papertiger said:


> Sounds wonderful, I also wanna see



ask and you shall receive, only a month later. 

and since you probably have zero idea what you asked to see, I present the color Caramel in horrible pictures with varying degrees of light. 

1. in direct sun by the window


----------



## mundodabolsa

1. daylight but away from the window and against my yellow sheets


----------



## mundodabolsa

3. don't really remember the point of this one, maybe indirect sunlight?


----------



## _debi_

mundodabolsa said:


> 3. don't really remember the point of this one, maybe indirect sunlight?



Ahh gorgeous colour!! Are those old pics or haven't you worn it yet?!

I've kept my eye out for the blood naska for you but nothing yet. Have you seen one?


----------



## mundodabolsa

_debi_ said:


> Ahh gorgeous colour!! Are those old pics or haven't you worn it yet?!
> 
> I've kept my eye out for the blood naska for you but nothing yet. Have you seen one?



I took these when the jacket arrived and the pics were requested, early June-ish? 

And no I haven't worn it yet anyhow as it's been way too hot and I've mostly been in the South since then anyhow, where it's even hotter. 

I think my blood naska dreams are a lost cause. Pretty much all the online retailers (barneys, bergdorf, netaporter, forward, l'inde, etc) have all gotten their new RO stuff and posted just the regular version. I'm holding out hope that brick and mortar Bergdorf or Barneys will have one, but I have barely been in NYC this summer so haven't gone to look. Doesn't seem likely though that anyone bought both versions.


----------



## Catsandbags

mundodabolsa said:


> 3. don't really remember the point of this one, maybe indirect sunlight?




That leather looks delicious!!!


----------



## Suzie

mundodabolsa said:


> 3. don't really remember the point of this one, maybe indirect sunlight?



Gorgeous jacket, the leather looks beautiful.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Catsandbags said:


> That leather looks delicious!!!





Suzie said:


> Gorgeous jacket, the leather looks beautiful.



Thanks! It really is nice. I'm looking forward to seeing how it ages, it will hopefully get that old patina-ed aged look that usually comes with that color of leather. 

Until recently I was super anti-brown anything. But this jacket won me over and since then I've accumulated all kinds of brown shoes and boots and purses just to wear with it.


----------



## clarkda

It's been a bit quiet on this thhread of late! Where is everyone?

Heres a pic of myself and my friend both in head to toe Rick...


----------



## Sinarta

clarkda said:


> View attachment 2694868
> 
> 
> It's been a bit quiet on this thhread of late! Where is everyone?
> 
> Heres a pic of myself and my friend both in head to toe Rick...




I'll help the thread out tomorrow. I'm wearing a Rick Owens dress to my anniversary dinner tomorrow. Love the outfit.


----------



## chloe speaks

clarkda said:


> View attachment 2670766
> 
> 
> Got myself a new Rick sweater....
> 
> Has anyone else got anything exciting?



love this sweater.



mundodabolsa said:


> Thanks! It really is nice. I'm looking forward to seeing how it ages, it will hopefully get that old patina-ed aged look that usually comes with that color of leather.
> 
> *Until recently I was super anti-brown anything*. But this jacket won me over and since then I've accumulated all kinds of brown shoes and boots and purses just to wear with it.



me too! but I been lemming a few brown jackets (RO) as well. That caramel shade of brown can look so nice when it's a bit beat-up, and is so much softer than black sometimes.


----------



## Sinarta

Anniversary dinner with DH, dress from Mountain F/W 12 season.


----------



## clarkda

Sinarta said:


> Anniversary dinner with DH, dress from Mountain F/W 12 season.




Love love love! Is that the one with the tight rouching on the back?


----------



## Sinarta

clarkda said:


> Love love love! Is that the one with the tight rouching on the back?




Yes it is! I love it. Had to explain to DH what was going on with the dress and that's how it's made. After that he loved it.


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> ask and you shall receive, only a month later.
> 
> and since you probably have zero idea what you asked to see, I present the color Caramel in horrible pictures with varying degrees of light.
> 
> 1. in direct sun by the window





this is a beautiful color - glad to hear that you're happy with this brown tone!


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> View attachment 2694868
> 
> 
> It's been a bit quiet on this thhread of late! Where is everyone?
> 
> Heres a pic of myself and my friend both in head to toe Rick...



You guys look FIERCE!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## dcblam

Sinarta said:


> Anniversary dinner with DH, dress from Mountain F/W 12 season.



Beautiful - and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


Hope everyone is well.  Not too many purchases here - just some RO staples, nothing uber exciting.

Sorry to hear that the BLOOD color is ever so elusive, wonder why????


----------



## clarkda

The main part of the collection is slowly arriving for preorder on the rickowens.eu website, theres some pretty amazing new pieces, a lot of embroidered cashmere..... And a new jacket shape, an elliel biker.


----------



## jenskar

What do you all think of the navy blue leather?  Has anyone bought anything in it?  Seems to be on sale many places but maybe that was the cut?  It's been ages ... I'm thinking of snagging one at 1/2 off as I do wear a lot of black and blue.

You all look great -- love the carmel jacket, clarkda -- well you just exude Rickness as always.


----------



## demicouture

jenskar said:


> What do you all think of the navy blue leather?  Has anyone bought anything in it?  Seems to be on sale many places but maybe that was the cut?  It's been ages ... I'm thinking of snagging one at 1/2 off as I do wear a lot of black and blue.
> 
> You all look great -- love the carmel jacket, clarkda -- well you just exude Rickness as always.




Hi Jenskar,
I can't believe you found the navy blue on sale, it was produced in limited quantities as far as I know.
I own the classic biker in it and it is absolutely beautiful! The leather is amazing and the fact that he finally released a navy colour was a deal breaker for me. I LOVE navy and black together!!!
In my opinion get anything in the navy ... keep us posted!!


----------



## purplepoodles

clarkda said:


> View attachment 2694868
> 
> 
> It's been a bit quiet on this thhread of late! Where is everyone?
> 
> Heres a pic of myself and my friend both in head to toe Rick...




Way cool guys! You look so Rick! Cruising the thread and debating getting into RO, couldn't resist complimenting your pic.


----------



## clarkda

purplepoodles said:


> Way cool guys! You look so Rick! Cruising the thread and debating getting into RO, couldn't resist complimenting your pic.




Thanks 

The best thing to do is go to a store and try it on, im sure you will fall in love with something....


----------



## jenskar

demicouture said:


> Hi Jenskar,
> I can't believe you found the navy blue on sale, it was produced in limited quantities as far as I know.
> I own the classic biker in it and it is absolutely beautiful! The leather is amazing and the fact that he finally released a navy colour was a deal breaker for me. I LOVE navy and black together!!!
> In my opinion get anything in the navy ... keep us posted!!



MyHabit sale with some great fall pieces, now!


----------



## clarkda

I just looked at the new collection from one of my fave aus labels Bassike, the new stuff this season is like a soft rick/drkshdw/lillies

You all might like it
http://www.bassike.com


----------



## clarkda

http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/spring-2015-ready-to-wear/rick-owens/


New Rick Owens SS collection, look if you are brave my fair ladies and Gentlemen......


----------



## jetstream7

jenskar said:


> MyHabit sale with some great fall pieces, now!


anybody know when MyH ships? Feeling like my order may be too good to be true...


----------



## mundodabolsa

jetstream7 said:


> anybody know when MyH ships? Feeling like my order may be too good to be true...



like how soon? quickly. I usually receive my order within 48 hours of ordering.  I've bought a ton from the RO sales they've had over the last year and had nothing but good experiences. You should be fine.


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/spring-2015-ready-to-wear/rick-owens/
> 
> 
> New Rick Owens SS collection, look if you are brave my fair ladies and Gentlemen......



Hmmmmm....

Pretty much all of that I can see sitting on the Outnet at about 60% off....

Speaking of the Outnet, did anyone pick anything up in their RO sale a couple of weeks ago?  I managed to get three classic bikers at 50% off, I was amazed.  One in this pale grey/stone colour that is called 'Ice', and two black that are I think actually the same jacket though they were listed separately and the leather is slightly more grainy on one.  I was supposed to send one back and just keep two but I can't bear to send the third back, I've never seen them at such a good price.  They are from FW13 and are all code LGI, which I don't think is on our list.  It's a lovely mid weight leather, really buttery and soft, a little bit of grain.  It's nothing like the LG I have so not sure how it relates.

I was so happy to pick up the grey one, I have been wanting the 'Tear' colour for months but couldn't get it anywhere, even tried the Milan shop a few weeks ago certain they would have it, but nothing.  

Also another thing to mention is how much these jackets stretch out, it is amazing.  Comparing these to my other size 38 that I've been wearing for a couple of years it's like they are one or two sizes apart.

Anyways hope everyone is well, it's been so quiet around here lately!


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> Pretty much all of that I can see sitting on the Outnet at about 60% off....
> 
> Speaking of the Outnet, did anyone pick anything up in their RO sale a couple of weeks ago?  I managed to get three classic bikers at 50% off, I was amazed.  One in this pale grey/stone colour that is called 'Ice', and two black that are I think actually the same jacket though they were listed separately and the leather is slightly more grainy on one.  I was supposed to send one back and just keep two but I can't bear to send the third back, I've never seen them at such a good price.  They are from FW13 and are all code LGI, which I don't think is on our list.  It's a lovely mid weight leather, really buttery and soft, a little bit of grain.  It's nothing like the LG I have so not sure how it relates.
> 
> I was so happy to pick up the grey one, I have been wanting the 'Tear' colour for months but couldn't get it anywhere, even tried the Milan shop a few weeks ago certain they would have it, but nothing.
> 
> Also another thing to mention is how much these jackets stretch out, it is amazing.  Comparing these to my other size 38 that I've been wearing for a couple of years it's like they are one or two sizes apart.
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is well, it's been so quiet around here lately!




Totally agree about the outnet comment, but who knows what extra pieces will be made for retail...


By the way, whoever was looking for a naska biker in blood, there is a lillies one on rickowens.eu..... It is a naska shape but kind of different... Im not sure why it is listed as lillies though


----------



## ekat

I need some advice! I want a Rick Owens jacket. I see them on models/editors/etc and they look great, plus I actually need a new jacket and this will be an investment piece. However, whenever I see them for sale online, they always look short -- almost as if they're cropped (and the actually cropped ones are even shorter..) And I have a long torso to begin with, so I'm worried that I'll spend $$$$ on this jacket and it won't even function as a jacket since it won't go down to my hips (which I want, since otherwise it won't really keep me warm..)

Anyway, I'm wondering if these jackets aren't as short as they appear online in real life. I don't live in a great shopping city so I can't try it on before buying. I'm also wondering if they come in different styles, and if there is a longer style I'm not aware of?

My favorite style is this one:
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO90

But the fit/length I want is this:
http://keepitchic.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/paris-fwaw2009-emmanuelle-alt2.jpg

Any advice? Thank you!!!


----------



## clarkda

ekat said:


> I need some advice! I want a Rick Owens jacket. I see them on models/editors/etc and they look great, plus I actually need a new jacket and this will be an investment piece. However, whenever I see them for sale online, they always look short -- almost as if they're cropped (and the actually cropped ones are even shorter..) And I have a long torso to begin with, so I'm worried that I'll spend $$$$ on this jacket and it won't even function as a jacket since it won't go down to my hips (which I want, since otherwise it won't really keep me warm..)
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering if these jackets aren't as short as they appear online in real life. I don't live in a great shopping city so I can't try it on before buying. I'm also wondering if they come in different styles, and if there is a longer style I'm not aware of?
> 
> My favorite style is this one:
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO90
> 
> But the fit/length I want is this:
> http://keepitchic.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/paris-fwaw2009-emmanuelle-alt2.jpg
> 
> Any advice? Thank you!!!




This season theres longer jacket styles than the classic bikers which are a little cropped. The jacket in the photo looks to be HUN which always do slightly tweaked silhouettes of mainline anyway. You may be surprised about your city, even smaller cities have stores that stock rick if yours doesnt, go to a site with easy free returns that way you can get a feel for the styles and sizing.

http://www.rickowens.eu/en/women/products/rp14f6720lshv-09
^^^^ this style is shearling and has a longer torso length, look on different website as different sites get different stock


----------



## demicouture

ekat said:


> I need some advice! I want a Rick Owens jacket. I see them on models/editors/etc and they look great, plus I actually need a new jacket and this will be an investment piece. However, whenever I see them for sale online, they always look short -- almost as if they're cropped (and the actually cropped ones are even shorter..) And I have a long torso to begin with, so I'm worried that I'll spend $$$$ on this jacket and it won't even function as a jacket since it won't go down to my hips (which I want, since otherwise it won't really keep me warm..)
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering if these jackets aren't as short as they appear online in real life. I don't live in a great shopping city so I can't try it on before buying. I'm also wondering if they come in different styles, and if there is a longer style I'm not aware of?
> 
> My favorite style is this one:
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RICK-WO90
> 
> But the fit/length I want is this:
> http://keepitchic.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/paris-fwaw2009-emmanuelle-alt2.jpg
> 
> Any advice? Thank you!!!




The classic biker is indeed quite short in the torso, the idea is really to layer it. 
However you also have the Nasha and Naska styles which are a bit longer as they have a tail in the back. 
Ms Alt seems to wearing a version of that. 
Otherwise I'd also recommend ordering online to try on the fit of the classic biker. Personally it's my favourite style as its like my second skin and just uncomplicated.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jenskar

Heads up -- Rick Owens Paris Fashion Week show piece by Bill Cunningham on the NYTimes web site -- http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/05/f...rick-owenss-paris-fashion-week-show.html?_r=0

Actual clothes here -- http://www.lambertandassociates-fas...spring-2015-ready-to-wear-paris-fashion-week/

I want I want I want

I live in my chiffon sleeveless top ...

Debi -- nice !!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

_debi_ said:


> Speaking of the Outnet, did anyone pick anything up in their RO sale a couple of weeks ago?  I managed to get three classic bikers at 50% off, I was amazed.  One in this pale grey/stone colour that is called 'Ice', and two black that are I think actually the same jacket though they were listed separately and the leather is slightly more grainy on one.  I was supposed to send one back and just keep two but I can't bear to send the third back, I've never seen them at such a good price.  They are from FW13 and are all code LGI, which I don't think is on our list.  It's a lovely mid weight leather, really buttery and soft, a little bit of grain.  It's nothing like the LG I have so not sure how it relates.
> 
> !



I'm only seeing this now too, sorry! 

That caramel biker I posted a few months ago is also LGI. Very thin, soft, almost smooth leather from Vicious S/S 14.


----------



## chloe speaks

I love the drapy easy wear of the mainline RO skirts with the elastic waistband, but recently two of the skirts I have (2008+) seemed to have shot waistbands. The elastic was completely stretched out! I dont' wear them that often and usually handwash, hang-dry the skirts.

Does this happen to others, and what do you do?


----------



## dcblam

*jenskar*
hey babe, how are you?  Thanks for posting the link and article by Bill - the collection IS beautiful!  

*chloe*
great seeing you.....wish I had some intel to convey to you.  I have several pieces with the elastic band, but they are not the mainline pieces.  The waistband on one of my DRKSHDW item has stretched a bit, but it's still wearable.  Maybe call the boutique in NYC to ask them?

Be well all.......


----------



## mundodabolsa

Ladies and gents I would love your opinions on proper care and storage of RO leather. 

Right now all my jackets are crammed into my tiny NYC closets so they're mostly in garment bags so as to not have the zippers and buttons and things pressing into the next jacket and creating indentations. And also because I leave my windows open nearly year-round so the amount of polluted city dust that gets in is insane. My softer, thinner jackets aren't even hung, just folded in boxes. 

But I'm moving and will have two walk-in closets with entire walls just for my jackets. Should I leave them out of the garment bags so the leather breathes? Does it actually matter? 

Next thing to consider is that my new home will be a short drive from the beach and lots of salty air... so maybe I should still leave them tucked away so the zippers don't rust? 

Am I being precious about jackets that are aged-looking and wrinkled naturally and don't need special care anyhow?  I guess I'm just so obsessed with my new closet space that I can't stop picturing actually having my jackets all hung in an organized way for once in my life!


----------



## Darbanville

Hi everybody! I'm not done reading the whole topic yet, but I've got a quick question for you guys. As I can't afford to buy a RO jacket at full price right now, I've been looking at second hand stores. I've found this one in my size at a reasonable price, so I'll have to be quick. 

https://www.facebook.com/1391318894...0.1412812695./832389010116587/?type=3&theater

They say it's from F/W 2012 and it's metallic silver, but it looks grey to me? Does anyone here have this jacket or more pictures? I'd like to know how metallic it is exactly? Like really shiny or barely noticeable? I was actually looking for a black one, or at least a neutral color that goes with everything, so if it's really shiny, I won't take it. Maybe you guys also have a clue which leather is? The lightweight version or a heavier and stiffer version? I'd like one that really drapes well when you wear it unzipped.

I hope you guys can help me out, thanks!


----------



## clarkda

Darbanville said:


> Hi everybody! I'm not done reading the whole topic yet, but I've got a quick question for you guys. As I can't afford to buy a RO jacket at full price right now, I've been looking at second hand stores. I've found this one in my size at a reasonable price, so I'll have to be quick.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1391318894...0.1412812695./832389010116587/?type=3&theater
> 
> They say it's from F/W 2012 and it's metallic silver, but it looks grey to me? Does anyone here have this jacket or more pictures? I'd like to know how metallic it is exactly? Like really shiny or barely noticeable? I was actually looking for a black one, or at least a neutral color that goes with everything, so if it's really shiny, I won't take it. Maybe you guys also have a clue which leather is? The lightweight version or a heavier and stiffer version? I'd like one that really drapes well when you wear it unzipped.
> 
> I hope you guys can help me out, thanks!




It looks to be blistered lamb which always drapes well.
As for the thickness of the leather, if it is FW then it will be heavier than a SS jacket but will still drape well, if it is from Mountain FW12 i dont know what colour it is, if it is anthem SS11 then it is Silver. Which is a light grey and ranges from metallic to dull depending on the leather (blistered leather will be dull). Hope this helps


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> Ladies and gents I would love your opinions on proper care and storage of RO leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now all my jackets are crammed into my tiny NYC closets so they're mostly in garment bags so as to not have the zippers and buttons and things pressing into the next jacket and creating indentations. And also because I leave my windows open nearly year-round so the amount of polluted city dust that gets in is insane. My softer, thinner jackets aren't even hung, just folded in boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm moving and will have two walk-in closets with entire walls just for my jackets. Should I leave them out of the garment bags so the leather breathes? Does it actually matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing to consider is that my new home will be a short drive from the beach and lots of salty air... so maybe I should still leave them tucked away so the zippers don't rust?
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being precious about jackets that are aged-looking and wrinkled naturally and don't need special care anyhow?  I guess I'm just so obsessed with my new closet space that I can't stop picturing actually having my jackets all hung in an organized way for once in my life!




I always have my jackets hanging on their proper hangers without dustbags apart from my ones with fur which i put in special fur dustbags to stop them drying out/malting.
Dont worry about the salty air, it shouldnt affect your jackets hardware at all.


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> I always have my jackets hanging on their proper hangers without dustbags apart from my ones with fur which i put in special fur dustbags to stop them drying out/malting.
> Dont worry about the salty air, it shouldnt affect your jackets hardware at all.



Awesome, thanks for chiming in. I think I want to leave them out, I can't wait to be able to actually see them all every day. Now I forget I own some and keep wearing the same ones.


----------



## Darbanville

Thank you so much clarkda, that really helps! I've decided to go to the store and look at it irl. It's quite far for me, but it's worth it, it's new and they gave me a very good price.


----------



## Darbanville

I bought it! It fits perfectly and has a very very slight amount of shimmer. I'll try to post modeling pics later


----------



## clarkda

Darbanville said:


> Thank you so much clarkda, that really helps! I've decided to go to the store and look at it irl. It's quite far for me, but it's worth it, it's new and they gave me a very good price.







Darbanville said:


> I bought it! It fits perfectly and has a very very slight amount of shimmer. I'll try to post modeling pics later




Glad it was helpful, look forward to the mod pics!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Darbanville said:


> I bought it! It fits perfectly and has a very very slight amount of shimmer. I'll try to post modeling pics later



It looked pretty great in the pic. Nice find!


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone, I'm a long time Rick lover (think pre Paris days!) but I'm currently having trouble making up my mind and I'm hoping you can help sway me either way. Does anyone own the black leather high top sneaker with the zip? I love them but having a hard time swallowing 1200 bucks for sneakers.......worth it or not? I know I will get a lot of wear out of them, but still.........fabulous or crazy? Thanks!


----------



## mundodabolsa

dharma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a long time Rick lover (think pre Paris days!) but I'm currently having trouble making up my mind and I'm hoping you can help sway me either way. Does anyone own the black leather high top sneaker with the zip? I love them but having a hard time swallowing 1200 bucks for sneakers.......worth it or not? I know I will get a lot of wear out of them, but still.........fabulous or crazy? Thanks!



I think they're awesome but agree the price is a bit over the top. I feel like I've seen them on sale though... can't think where exactly... will keep my eyes open.


----------



## clarkda

dharma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a long time Rick lover (think pre Paris days!) but I'm currently having trouble making up my mind and I'm hoping you can help sway me either way. Does anyone own the black leather high top sneaker with the zip? I love them but having a hard time swallowing 1200 bucks for sneakers.......worth it or not? I know I will get a lot of wear out of them, but still.........fabulous or crazy? Thanks!



What will weigh more heavily on you in the future: spending 1200 on a pair of shoes, or not owning a pair of shoes you love and lust for?

i hate that nagging little list of items you loved but never bought and now it's too late


----------



## purplepoodles

dharma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a long time Rick lover (think pre Paris days!) but I'm currently having trouble making up my mind and I'm hoping you can help sway me either way. Does anyone own the black leather high top sneaker with the zip? I love them but having a hard time swallowing 1200 bucks for sneakers.......worth it or not? I know I will get a lot of wear out of them, but still.........fabulous or crazy? Thanks!




Have you tried them on yet? 
Did you want to  wear them out of the store? 
If it's the price can you risk waiting for a reduction? 

So with you on this. Glamorous practical shoes are so hard to find and it all comes down to how they work for you and your life.


----------



## dharma

mundodabolsa said:


> I think they're awesome but agree the price is a bit over the top. I feel like I've seen them on sale though... can't think where exactly... will keep my eyes open.



Thank you! I've seen the lace up version on sale but not these, at least not yet. These are the ones I love. There's a zip on the inside ankle.


----------



## dharma

clarkda said:


> What will weigh more heavily on you in the future: spending 1200 on a pair of shoes, or not owning a pair of shoes you love and lust for?
> 
> i hate that nagging little list of items you loved but never bought and now it's too late



Excellent point, I've definitely been guilty of spending that before but never on a "sneaker", lol. Somehow I could justify it for a pair of boots or a jacket, etc. Flawed logic I suppose, I will wear these a lot. My other current desire is a fab pair of Dries oxfords and they are a lot less....
I may be answering my own question here....


----------



## dharma

purplepoodles said:


> Have you tried them on yet?
> Did you want to  wear them out of the store?
> If it's the price can you risk waiting for a reduction?
> 
> So with you on this. Glamorous practical shoes are so hard to find and it all comes down to how they work for you and your life.



Hi! Yes, I've tried them and they are on hold. Last pair, although I found them online also so I could take a chance on getting them on sale. And yes, I loved them so much I wanted to wear them right out of the store
It's when I got home that my brain started taking over.......
Since my wardrobe is seriously 65-70 percent Rick I guess it's safe to say they will go with just about everything. And I'm a bit tired of my wedge boots:shame:

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Need some help from more experienced RO lovers. 

Does anyone have problems with the long sleeves? I love RO but the sleeves can get pretty long. Absolutely love lilies with the quality and style. 

For the leather jackets, I need to buy off NAP, it's easier (dont have a store in Suisse etc). I can do the blister washed leather or washed leather. Do you have problems with the sleeves? Do you like the leather? Which one is considered a RO classic leather jacket? 

Sorry for my thousand questions, I know you guys will know better. I really would prefer to get a RO than another brand.


----------



## clarkda

Sarah_sarah said:


> Need some help from more experienced RO lovers.
> 
> Does anyone have problems with the long sleeves? I love RO but the sleeves can get pretty long. Absolutely love lilies with the quality and style.
> 
> For the leather jackets, I need to buy off NAP, it's easier (dont have a store in Suisse etc). I can do the blister washed leather or washed leather. Do you have problems with the sleeves? Do you like the leather? Which one is considered a RO classic leather jacket?
> 
> Sorry for my thousand questions, I know you guys will know better. I really would prefer to get a RO than another brand.




1. The long sleeves are comfortable/don't get annoying, you can always roll up the cuff if it pleases you.
2. Roma boutiques in switzerland stock Rick Owens
3. Classic biker or naska biker or clean biker are the most "classic" rick owens leather jackets
4. I like the blister leather but thats just my pref.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

clarkda said:


> 1. The long sleeves are comfortable/don't get annoying, you can always roll up the cuff if it pleases you.
> 2. Roma boutiques in switzerland stock Rick Owens
> 3. Classic biker or naska biker or clean biker are the most "classic" rick owens leather jackets
> 4. I like the blister leather but thats just my pref.




Great. Great. Thanks a ton. I also like the blister leather and may give it a try.  

Need to check it out. With my schedule nap always works the best for me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sarah_sarah said:


> Need some help from more experienced RO lovers.
> 
> Does anyone have problems with the long sleeves? I love RO but the sleeves can get pretty long. Absolutely love lilies with the quality and style.
> 
> For the leather jackets, I need to buy off NAP, it's easier (dont have a store in Suisse etc). I can do the blister washed leather or washed leather. Do you have problems with the sleeves? Do you like the leather? Which one is considered a RO classic leather jacket?
> 
> Sorry for my thousand questions, I know you guys will know better. I really would prefer to get a RO than another brand.



I'm little, 5ft (1m54cm), and the sleeves aren't an issue. At least in terms of the jackets since the leather is soft and the sleeves are half-leather half-cloth they are easily pushed up. Since the arm/wrist openings are so little the extra length doesn't  hang over your hands or fingers anyhow, it just accumulates as bunched fabric in the sleeve. The idea of bunched fabric may sound uncomfortable but it's not even noticeable in terms of feeling and looks cool. It matches the relaxed look of the jackets.


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> Here's my update to codes that I have on my leather items:
> 
> LC - Lamb, oiled
> 
> LNP - Lamb, metallic, smooth
> 
> LB - Lamb, blistered
> 
> LBO - Calf, boxed leather (shows the grain, but smooth)
> 
> LV - Vitello (baby calf), smooth and sleek, shows no grain
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to chime in to add/edit what I have here and to add your own?



Do you remember our chat about the LV kool aid jackets a few months ago and how buttery soft the vitello leather is? 

I got two LV jackets today that are from Naska S/S 12 and they are the stiffest RO leather I've ever seen. Stiff while paper thin, they actually remind me of the texture of paper in general. One is Pearl and the other is the ever descriptive DNA Dust. The DNA Dust one is also the most marked up leather I've seen, it's like every other cm has a scratch in a little whiteish hue. Almost like little nail marks all over the jacket. 

Anyone it's just really interesting how these LV jackets have nothing to do with others I have.


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> Totally agree about the outnet comment, but who knows what extra pieces will be made for retail...
> 
> 
> By the way, whoever was looking for a naska biker in blood, there is a lillies one on rickowens.eu..... It is a naska shape but kind of different... Im not sure why it is listed as lillies though



Me me and I saw, it's a naska shape but a stiff foam-like leather. I've seen it in person at a couple stores too. 

But I actually found exactly the jacket I wanted at Bergdorf... but I'm going to pass. The Blood color is not that different from the Caramel biker I got a few months ago. Really the only striking difference is on the lining part so the part the drapey collar exposes. I'd rather have the Blood one but since the Caramel is non-returnable, the Caramel stays. 

Now if the Blood goes on sale... 

Thanks for letting me know though!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm little, 5ft (1m54cm), and the sleeves aren't an issue. At least in terms of the jackets since the leather is soft and the sleeves are half-leather half-cloth they are easily pushed up. Since the arm/wrist openings are so little the extra length doesn't  hang over your hands or fingers anyhow, it just accumulates as bunched fabric in the sleeve. The idea of bunched fabric may sound uncomfortable but it's not even noticeable in terms of feeling and looks cool. It matches the relaxed look of the jackets.




Thanks  he does that a lot with his lilies pieces I own. Love them all. I never was able to get anything on sale though.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Please keep us posted if RO pieces go on sale. I have never gotten an item on sale. 
I need to find some UK websites with RO items.


----------



## clarkda

Sarah_sarah said:


> Please keep us posted if RO pieces go on sale. I have never gotten an item on sale.
> I need to find some UK websites with RO items.




Check out yoox.com or theoutnet.com
They r always discounted and usually have rick owens
Farfetch is another good site for it, and you can narrow it down to EU boutiques only
This thread usually heats up during sale season so you will know when sales start


----------



## clarkda

http://www.rickowens.eu/en/products/barre-ring

By the way has everybody seen the new Hunrod rings? Theres a few designs, they were a collaboration between michaelle lamy and loree rodkin

I kinda love them


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> http://www.rickowens.eu/en/products/barre-ring
> 
> By the way has everybody seen the new Hunrod rings? Theres a few designs, they were a collaboration between michaelle lamy and loree rodkin
> 
> I kinda love them



Oh WOW, I kinda love 'em as well.  Had no idea - thanks for showing us.
A LOT over my price tag, but heck - let's just enjoy


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> Do you remember our chat about the LV kool aid jackets a few months ago and how buttery soft the vitello leather is?
> 
> I got two LV jackets today that are from Naska S/S 12 and they are the stiffest RO leather I've ever seen. Stiff while paper thin, they actually remind me of the texture of paper in general. One is Pearl and the other is the ever descriptive DNA Dust. The DNA Dust one is also the most marked up leather I've seen, it's like every other cm has a scratch in a little whiteish hue. Almost like little nail marks all over the jacket.
> 
> Anyone it's just really interesting how these LV jackets have nothing to do with others I have.



SO SO SO interesting.  I suppose that's what to be expected from Rick.  Never the same, always an iteration.  

Any chance that you can POST PICS of the marked up DNA Dust?  It actually sounds MOST intriguing.   What style were the jackets?


----------



## dcblam

Sarah_sarah said:


> Need some help from more experienced RO lovers.
> 
> Does anyone have problems with the long sleeves? I love RO but the sleeves can get pretty long. Absolutely love lilies with the quality and style.
> 
> For the leather jackets, I need to buy off NAP, it's easier (dont have a store in Suisse etc). I can do the blister washed leather or washed leather. Do you have problems with the sleeves? Do you like the leather? Which one is considered a RO classic leather jacket?
> 
> Sorry for my thousand questions, I know you guys will know better. I really would prefer to get a RO than another brand.



Have been away, so sorry for the late response to your inquiry.
Welcome!!!

Since you mentioned that Blistered is a favorite, having the long sleeves is not a problem since you can scrunch them up easily!   I too am short (5ft) and the sleeves are long for every long sleeve RO piece I have - but find that with the lighter weight jackets - it's not a problem.  

Some seasons, RO does a princess cut leather jacket with a cotton cuff sleeve that makes it a bit easier to wear.


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> SO SO SO interesting.  I suppose that's what to be expected from Rick.  Never the same, always an iteration.
> 
> Any chance that you can POST PICS of the marked up DNA Dust?  It actually sounds MOST intriguing.   What style were the jackets?



Sure but be warned people, these pics are going to be large to try and show what I'm talking about. This is the DNA Dust in Naska style (also from Naska season but I mean the type of jacket with the tails.)


----------



## mundodabolsa

A little more zoomed in:


----------



## mundodabolsa

And a pic taken with a flash to highlight the "scratches" more for the purposes of show and tell but it's not this obvious in real life.


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> SO SO SO interesting.  I suppose that's what to be expected from Rick.  Never the same, always an iteration.
> 
> Any chance that you can POST PICS of the marked up DNA Dust?  It actually sounds MOST intriguing.   What style were the jackets?



So the one in the pics is as I said Naska style, and the Pearl one is a Princess cut. Aren't you the one who also has a Pearl Princess but in lamb leather? 

The Pearl Princess cut is probably going back or being exchanged for a larger size because it's like the cuffs at the wrists were made for a 5 year old. It's bizarre because my other Princess jackets with this style cuff in this same size are no issue but in this one I can barely get my fingers and wrist through the cuff. And I have skinny bony Skeletor-type hands.


----------



## purplepoodles

clarkda said:


> http://www.rickowens.eu/en/products/barre-ring
> 
> By the way has everybody seen the new Hunrod rings? Theres a few designs, they were a collaboration between michaelle lamy and loree rodkin
> 
> I kinda love them




Love them a lot too but
So pricey! Would love to try one on but that might be too dangerous.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dcblam said:


> Have been away, so sorry for the late response to your inquiry.
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned that Blistered is a favorite, having the long sleeves is not a problem since you can scrunch them up easily!   I too am short (5ft) and the sleeves are long for every long sleeve RO piece I have - but find that with the lighter weight jackets - it's not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Some seasons, RO does a princess cut leather jacket with a cotton cuff sleeve that makes it a bit easier to wear.




Thank you.  I need to pick the right one on NAP which is easiest for me. 

Love RO and now need one of his leather jackets. The weather got super cold but I need one for march. 

It will be either RO or Balenciaga. I am leaning toward RO. 

You are super helpful ))


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> And a pic taken with a flash to highlight the "scratches" more for the purposes of show and tell but it's not this obvious in real life.



My goodness....it really looks like oiled/waxed leather!  AND, to think that it's so stiff and vitello????  Wonder if it got mis-marked?  Reminds me of my Resin calf biker, but not as "marked".   Think that it can develop a lot of character.  I have a fondness for things that are NOT perfect......

Thanks for posting pics......is it a keeper or is it going back????


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> So the one in the pics is as I said Naska style, and the Pearl one is a Princess cut. Aren't you the one who also has a Pearl Princess but in lamb leather?
> 
> The Pearl Princess cut is probably going back or being exchanged for a larger size because it's like the cuffs at the wrists were made for a 5 year old. It's bizarre because my other Princess jackets with this style cuff in this same size are no issue but in this one I can barely get my fingers and wrist through the cuff. And I have skinny bony Skeletor-type hands.



Yes indeed - 
I have the Princess Pearl in Blistered lamb...nice n' soft....you have an awesome memory!
OH MY goodness about the cuffs - and you are so slight and to think you couldn't get your hands through them.  How utterly strange???  Keep us posted!


----------



## dcblam

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you.  I need to pick the right one on NAP which is easiest for me.
> 
> Love RO and now need one of his leather jackets. The weather got super cold but I need one for march.
> 
> It will be either RO or Balenciaga. I am leaning toward RO.
> 
> You are super helpful ))



GLAD to be of assistance.  So, what Bal jacket is tempting you?


----------



## mundodabolsa

dcblam said:


> Thanks for posting pics......is it a keeper or is it going back????



Yes definitely I really love this jacket. I also have a fondness for not perfect things, especially cause that's how Rick Owens stuff should be in my opinion, not precious. It will age well. 

It's kind of funny cause nearly every jacket I've gotten from discount places I can tell why they ended up there or why a jacket from 3 years ago is just getting sold now. They usually have either a leather panel that is a little too worn or mismatched colors or a zipper that isn't perfect, always something and I'm always happy everyone else rejected it so I could have it at 50% + off.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dcblam said:


> GLAD to be of assistance.  So, what Bal jacket is tempting you?




 I am being tempted by this one 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/mobile/product/217505

But the problem is the hardware as usual is very visible. I would like something more subtle. With RO for the ones I find on NAP, it is not the case. 

I love his lilies collection (hope it's the correct spelling) clothing.


----------



## dcblam

Sarah_sarah said:


> I am being tempted by this one
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/mobile/product/217505
> 
> But the problem is the hardware as usual is very visible. I would like something more subtle. With RO for the ones I find on NAP, it is not the case.
> 
> I love his lilies collection (hope it's the correct spelling) clothing.



That's a great looking biker, for sure.  I can completely understand what you mean by the hardware...it really does make a statement and is not as flexible in styling like the RO classic biker style.

I also love his Lilies collection, BUT find myself picking up his DRSKDW pieces as my regular, go to staples.  I mix and match all of his lines and love the play with color and fabric texture.  

Welcome to RO madness!


----------



## Catsandbags

dcblam said:


> That's a great looking biker, for sure.  I can completely understand what you mean by the hardware...it really does make a statement and is not as flexible in styling like the RO classic biker style.
> 
> 
> 
> I also love his Lilies collection, BUT find myself picking up his DRSKDW pieces as my regular, go to staples.  I mix and match all of his lines and love the play with color and fabric texture.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to RO madness!




I have both balenciaga and a rick owens and I love both for different looks. Balenciaga is def more of a statement and I find Rick Owens to be more carefree. I'm looking to add another Rick Owens piece soon


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> Yes definitely I really love this jacket. I also have a fondness for not perfect things, especially cause that's how Rick Owens stuff should be in my opinion, not precious. It will age well.
> 
> It's kind of funny cause nearly every jacket I've gotten from discount places I can tell why they ended up there or why a jacket from 3 years ago is just getting sold now. They usually have either a leather panel that is a little too worn or mismatched colors or a zipper that isn't perfect, always something and I'm always happy everyone else rejected it so I could have it at 50% + off.



Oh goodie goodie it's a keeper!  So funny that we both have the same attraction to the not so perfect  
ENJOY!!!!  Keep us posted about the Princess exchange!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dcblam said:


> That's a great looking biker, for sure.  I can completely understand what you mean by the hardware...it really does make a statement and is not as flexible in styling like the RO classic biker style.
> 
> 
> 
> I also love his Lilies collection, BUT find myself picking up his DRSKDW pieces as my regular, go to staples.  I mix and match all of his lines and love the play with color and fabric texture.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to RO madness!




Thank you  I have become drown to his lilies collection so far. I would not refuse RO at all. 

My wish-list is full of his items 
So far, I have not scored anything on sale.  His jackets sell out pretty fast, again on NAP. 

I need to find other international websites carrying RO. Or just use his. 

Thanks so much for your help and support. What a wonderful group


----------



## Comotomo

Hi everyone, could you please help me with this, is the blistered washed leather biker and washed leather biker the same thing? They are the same price on NAP. It is not suede right? Thanks


----------



## dcblam

Comotomo said:


> Hi everyone, could you please help me with this, is the blistered washed leather biker and washed leather biker the same thing? They are the same price on NAP. It is not suede right? Thanks



They should NOT be the same thing, but call NAP and ask them to clarify.  They are helpful.  Ask them, if possible, to get the information that's on the tags.  There is one inside the pocket, if they cannot readily find.  

NO, blistered leather is NOT suede.


----------



## Comotomo

Thanks so much I went ahead n ordered the blistered, hopefully it's what I'm looking for!


----------



## Sinarta

My habit is having a sale on all his lines this week! I scored a lilies jacket. Check it out.


----------



## dcblam

Comotomo said:


> Thanks so much I went ahead n ordered the blistered, hopefully it's what I'm looking for!



Make sure to give us an update when you get it!  Keeping my fingers crossed that it will be what you want


----------



## clarkda

I feel this needs a repost for new people to the thread. It's a quite comprehensive list of online stockists of Rick Owens, great for comparing pieces/prices/sales

http://www.fashionsauce.com/brands/rick-owens-stockists


----------



## Comotomo

dcblam said:


> Make sure to give us an update when you get it!  Keeping my fingers crossed that it will be what you want



Thank you I really hope so too.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

A jacket that I came across has a code that says LT. Can anyone help me figure out what kind of leather it it?


----------



## dcblam

yellowsuitcase said:


> A jacket that I came across has a code that says LT. Can anyone help me figure out what kind of leather it it?



Check out my post, #3188 to see a Kool-Aid jacket, LT coded leather.  It was calf leather and pretty stiff.
I was NOT fond of this leather, but honestly, it can fluctuate from jacket to jacket.
Best to find out the season for the item as well.

Hope this helps -


----------



## yellowsuitcase

dcblam said:


> Check out my post, #3188 to see a Kool-Aid jacket, LT coded leather.  It was calf leather and pretty stiff.
> I was NOT fond of this leather, but honestly, it can fluctuate from jacket to jacket.
> Best to find out the season for the item as well.
> 
> Hope this helps -



It does! And I just realised I asked this question before. D'oh!

I'd like a smooshy leather that's still soft and drapes well. The blister jackets are kind of too thin but the others feel too papery  I wish now I didn't let go of my 2010F/W leather jacket. It was great and I haven't seen another leather like it. 

It feels like the leather used on my RO dark dust shearling classic biker. Now I just want a whole jacket in that leather! LOL.


----------



## tonkamama

So glad finally cooling down ...  thanks for letting me post my RO jacket from few seasons ago (everything shown here were from older season except my new CE jeans )... 

I want to get a leather hooded jacket for this season not sure if my size will be still available when it goes on sale...   let's see.


----------



## dcblam

^^Gorgeous, as usual!
Thanks for posting.  I too am glad that the weather is changing...more RO to wear!


----------



## muamua

tonkamama said:


> So glad finally cooling down ...  thanks for letting me post my RO jacket from few seasons ago (everything shown here were from older season except my new CE jeans )...
> 
> I want to get a leather hooded jacket for this season not sure if my size will be still available when it goes on sale...   let's see.


Lovely, tonka! Chic head to toe!


----------



## clarkda

tonkamama said:


> So glad finally cooling down ...  thanks for letting me post my RO jacket from few seasons ago (everything shown here were from older season except my new CE jeans )...
> 
> I want to get a leather hooded jacket for this season not sure if my size will be still available when it goes on sale...   let's see.




You look fantastic!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you*  hope to see more mod pictures.  



dcblam said:


> ^^Gorgeous, as usual!
> Thanks for posting.  I too am glad that the weather is changing...more RO to wear!





muamua said:


> Lovely, tonka! Chic head to toe!





clarkda said:


> You look fantastic!


----------



## clarkda

Hard to believe but SS15 precollection is starting to arrive for preorder on the RO website, theres some great new accessories too


----------



## schadenfreude

Oh. Em. Gee. I scored this off the bay last week -- "LC" leather (seller had listed as "suede".) Super soft and thin, with almost a slight metallic sheen. It was a gamble because it's an IT40 and RO runs so small. I looooove it... especially for what I paid for it. Does it look too small? Do you guys think it will stretch if I wear it around over a sweater?


----------



## Brigitte031

Does anyone know what lamb leather code LTQ means?


----------



## _debi_

schadenfreude said:


> Oh. Em. Gee. I scored this off the bay last week -- "LC" leather (seller had listed as "suede".) Super soft and thin, with almost a slight metallic sheen. It was a gamble because it's an IT40 and RO runs so small. I looooove it... especially for what I paid for it. Does it look too small? Do you guys think it will stretch if I wear it around over a sweater?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814007




congrats! definitely doesn't look too small to me. and they stretch loads in my opinion.  I think it looks like the right size for you as it is though. 

strange it's an LC, shouldn't it be an LB? my LC is not blistered/sueded/sheen-y at all. sometimes these codes don't make much sense....


----------



## _debi_

tonkamama said:


> So glad finally cooling down ...  thanks for letting me post my RO jacket from few seasons ago (everything shown here were from older season except my new CE jeans )...
> 
> I want to get a leather hooded jacket for this season not sure if my size will be still available when it goes on sale...   let's see.




you look great!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> So glad finally cooling down ...  thanks for letting me post my RO jacket from few seasons ago (everything shown here were from older season except my new CE jeans )...
> 
> I want to get a leather hooded jacket for this season not sure if my size will be still available when it goes on sale...   let's see.




Love this look tonka! I have mine in my closet for a few years now and haven't taken it out often.. I should because it's the same colour as yours and I hope I wear it as good as you... And love your CE jeans too


----------



## _debi_

jenskar said:


> Heads up -- Rick Owens Paris Fashion Week show piece by Bill Cunningham on the NYTimes web site -- http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/05/f...rick-owenss-paris-fashion-week-show.html?_r=0
> 
> Actual clothes here -- http://www.lambertandassociates-fas...spring-2015-ready-to-wear-paris-fashion-week/
> 
> I want I want I want
> 
> I live in my chiffon sleeveless top ...
> 
> Debi -- nice !!!



Thanks! It sure was a major score, can't quite believe how cheap they were. 





mundodabolsa said:


> I'm only seeing this now too, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> That caramel biker I posted a few months ago is also LGI. Very thin, soft, almost smooth leather from Vicious S/S 14.




It's such a nice leather, thin but not too thin, still some substance to it. And SO soft. I love it.


----------



## tonkamama

_debi_ said:


> you look great!



Thank you debi!



flower71 said:


> Love this look tonka! I have mine in my closet for a few years now and haven't taken it out often.. I should because it's the same colour as yours and I hope I wear it as good as you... And love your CE jeans too



flower71 ~ thank you.  Great that we have the same color as I am so inspire by your style.   Please post yours when you get a chance.


----------



## anitalilac

Hi everybody,

Does the lambskin leather and shearling jacket in Black run small? I am a US size 6/8 and wonder will this size 42 fit?

Thanks!


----------



## finer_woman

I'm no RO expert but from all of my research on sizing, i believe the shearling fits smaller


----------



## randr21

anitalilac said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Does the lambskin leather and shearling jacket in Black run small? I am a US size 6/8 and wonder will this size 42 fit?
> 
> Thanks!



Definitely runs small.


----------



## dcblam

So - who picked up any RO goodies with all of the sales going on???

I'll chime in first:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=

Have a GREAT fondness for this style and think that the all cotton version suits my lifestyle.

Keeping my fingers crossed that it will work out.....

Be well everyone....


----------



## dcblam

anitalilac said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Does the lambskin leather and shearling jacket in Black run small? I am a US size 6/8 and wonder will this size 42 fit?
> 
> Thanks!




I am usually a US size 4 and I mostly wear a 42 in RO items, esp. his jackets.


----------



## finer_woman

dcblam said:


> So - who picked up any RO goodies with all of the sales going on???
> 
> I'll chime in first:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=
> 
> Have a GREAT fondness for this style and think that the all cotton version suits my lifestyle.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that it will work out.....
> 
> Be well everyone....


Picked this up with an additional 20% off that price. Looks like it might be a stiffer leather but I don't mind

http://www.spenceclothing.com/store...r-leather-jacket-vintage-effect-art27458.html


----------



## mpgtown99

There are two sales at my habit.com.  Picked up some jackets - hope they fit!


----------



## mpgtown99

That should be myhabit.com


----------



## dcblam

Also picked up a zippered sweatshirt (DRKSHDW) at the MyHabit sale last night in the wee hours.  Sheesh - looks like A LOT of stuff got sold quickly.

Good luck everyone...hope stuff fits and you're happy!

OOPS - "spoke" too soon, there must have been a problem with my search technique!


----------



## dcblam

UPDATE......

DRKSHDW jumpsuit from LVR is going back.  The cut was a bit different from the other lines that I've seen and tried....a bit wider at the shoulders, a deeper v-neck AND, much heavier since it's sweatshirt material.  Oh well.  One day, I will get this style with the right cut and material.

As for MyHabit....got the RO Crust Bomber jacket in Pearl and it's a great addition to my RO wardrobe.  

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...sindex=0&discovery=search&ref=qd_women_sr_1_0

This one is a keeper!


----------



## mcpro

Just want to share... Classic biker


----------



## Suzie

finer_woman said:


> Picked this up with an additional 20% off that price. Looks like it might be a stiffer leather but I don't mind
> 
> http://www.spenceclothing.com/store...r-leather-jacket-vintage-effect-art27458.html



Great buy, how did you get the extra 20% off? What size are you in US and what size did you buy? Sorry for all of the questions but his jackets really do run small don't they?


----------



## finer_woman

Suzie said:


> Great buy, how did you get the extra 20% off? What size are you in US and what size did you buy? Sorry for all of the questions but his jackets really do run small don't they?


I'm a U.S. 4/6 and i bought a 44. The extra 20% was for black friday or cyber Monday, i don't remember which. And I think they had 15% off for the rest of the week. I don't know if they still do. I was considering a shearling they have but I'd want to size up and they didn't have a 46. I haven't received a shipping notice though which upsets me. I've emailed them about it.


----------



## Suzie

finer_woman said:


> I'm a U.S. 4/6 and i bought a 44. The extra 20% was for black friday or cyber Monday, i don't remember which. And I think they had 15% off for the rest of the week. I don't know if they still do. I was considering a shearling they have but I'd want to size up and they didn't have a 46. I haven't received a shipping notice though which upsets me. I've emailed them about it.



Thank you, I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## finer_woman

Suzie said:


> Thank you, I hope it arrives soon.


Finally got my tracking number and it turns out UPS had been trying to deliver it for the last three days...to a different address. I called and corrected the address so hopefully I'll get it by the end of the week. I'm glad they didn't just leave it at the door of the other address.


----------



## Stylish P

randr21 said:


> Definitely runs small.




Hi there I'm size 6/8 as well and recently bought a RO blistered lambskin in size 44,which fits fine in the body, but must say the sleeves are a bit on the snug side.
I have read in the forum that RO sleeves are on the snug side and  that they do stretch a bit over the years,so hoping for that, as I really do love the jacket.
Hope that helps


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Does anyone have any sizing advice for RO creeper boots? I usually take a 40 in the wedge boots but they're a little bit big so I'm wondering if I should get a 39 in the flat creepers since I really hate it when flat boots are too large. Thanks!


----------



## _debi_

greenleaflettuc said:


> Does anyone have any sizing advice for RO creeper boots? I usually take a 40 in the wedge boots but they're a little bit big so I'm wondering if I should get a 39 in the flat creepers since I really hate it when flat boots are too large. Thanks!




Hi, I have a pair and I would say they run maybe 1/2 a size big. I take my normal size in them which is a 37, but I wear thick socks with them for winter, so with normal socks I could probably get away with a 36.5. But for me they're winter boots so I need that extra sock space. 

I love mine. Which style were you thinking of?


----------



## _debi_

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2826208
> 
> 
> Just want to share... Classic biker




Very nice!


----------



## _debi_

The jackets really do stretch a lot. I think as long as you can do it up don't worry about it being tight. Ones I've worn for a couple years have stretched at least a size I think. One I just bought a couple months ago has also stretched so it's more comfortable already. I had to buy it because the one I had worn for a couple years is now actually too loose because it's stretched so much. And when I bought it I could barely do it up. They are both 38s but if you put them next to each other you'd never believe that.


----------



## clarkda

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2826208
> 
> 
> Just want to share... Classic biker




Great jacket!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I bought this jacket from myhabit earlier this week and was pretty excited thinking it would be a beige/grey/blush shade. I especially liked the contrast with the sleeves and lining. 

But let me tell you ladies and gentleman, this jacket is full-fledged lavender. It's Ice from Plinth S/S 13. I think it's going back because a lavender leather jacket makes me feel too 1980-something or like an easter egg.

Rarely have I been so duped by a picture!


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> I bought this jacket from myhabit earlier this week and was pretty excited thinking it would be a beige/grey/blush shade. I especially liked the contrast with the sleeves and lining.
> 
> 
> 
> But let me tell you ladies and gentleman, this jacket is full-fledged lavender. It's Ice from Plinth S/S 13. I think it's going back because a lavender leather jacket makes me feel too 1980-something or like an easter egg.
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I been so duped by a picture!




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Merry Christmas to you i suppose, myhabit will be doing big sales over the next few days so you may be able to pick up a different one super cheap


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Merry Christmas to you i suppose, myhabit will be doing big sales over the next few days so you may be able to pick up a different one super cheap



(well considering with this jacket came 3 others... I should probably not even look!)


----------



## clarkda

mundodabolsa said:


> (well considering with this jacket came 3 others... I should probably not even look!)




Well now i expect a ton of mod pics!


----------



## schadenfreude

mundodabolsa said:


> I bought this jacket from myhabit earlier this week and was pretty excited thinking it would be a beige/grey/blush shade. I especially liked the contrast with the sleeves and lining.
> 
> But let me tell you ladies and gentleman, this jacket is full-fledged lavender. It's Ice from Plinth S/S 13. I think it's going back because a lavender leather jacket makes me feel too 1980-something or like an easter egg.
> 
> Rarely have I been so duped by a picture!



 (laughing with you, not at you!)



clarkda said:


> Well now i expect a ton of mod pics!



Yes... including the easter egg.


----------



## schadenfreude

_debi_ said:


> The jackets really do stretch a lot. I think as long as you can do it up don't worry about it being tight. Ones I've worn for a couple years have stretched at least a size I think. One I just bought a couple months ago has also stretched so it's more comfortable already. I had to buy it because the one I had worn for a couple years is now actually too loose because it's stretched so much. And when I bought it I could barely do it up. They are both 38s but if you put them next to each other you'd never believe that.



You were right, right, right about them stretching. My blistered jacket felt like an obscene luxury corset when I first got it. I wore it around over tank tops for a couple days, then over thin sweaters. It really only took a week or so and it is already much looser. I went back to my regular washed leather jacket, which is two sizes bigger, and it feels ENORMOUS now. How funny because it also felt so tight when I first got it. Incidentally, the sleeves on the larger jacket have got to be 3-4 inches longer than the smaller jacket. That's... weird.


----------



## tonkamama

Oop!  Sorry about this... hope you will find something better.  



mundodabolsa said:


> I bought this jacket from myhabit earlier this week and was pretty excited thinking it would be a beige/grey/blush shade. I especially liked the contrast with the sleeves and lining.
> 
> But let me tell you ladies and gentleman, this jacket is full-fledged lavender. It's Ice from Plinth S/S 13. I think it's going back because a lavender leather jacket makes me feel too 1980-something or like an easter egg.
> 
> Rarely have I been so duped by a picture!


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> (well considering with this jacket came 3 others... I should probably not even look!)



So??????  What about the others????
I too would have been quite duped as well.

Got notification from MyHabit that an item on my wish list came back.  So, I went for the Blistered Leather Turtle style leather jacket in Dark Dust.  Let's see what that one looks like - as well as the fit.  I've never seen this style IRL and do wonder about the fit.  

Will post an update.

Happy New Year everyone and hope that 2015 is delightful for all!


----------



## tonkamama

*Happy holidays to all!!  

My Old... Wool long coat (at New Years Eve dinner, it was freezing cold).  *





*My New...  FW 14 Moody Cashmere lined cropped flight Bomber Black Lamb ~ so soft!!  *


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Sale on NAP. I just got several items from RO now. They added RO later in the sale for some reason and I forgot to see if his stuff was in the VIP sale. For people in EU it may be of interest. 

I think I am a Lilies kind of girl.  

This year I plan to buy more of his stuff. 

Happy New Year


----------



## Sarah_sarah

_debi_ said:


> The jackets really do stretch a lot. I think as long as you can do it up don't worry about it being tight. Ones I've worn for a couple years have stretched at least a size I think. One I just bought a couple months ago has also stretched so it's more comfortable already. I had to buy it because the one I had worn for a couple years is now actually too loose because it's stretched so much. And when I bought it I could barely do it up. They are both 38s but if you put them next to each other you'd never believe that.




That is good to know. I will be buying a leather jacket for my bday in April. And I was debating between 38 and 40. I am 0 but can fluctuate and felt maybe if I put a light sweater it won't zip. But for his clothing items I feel they come tight, as for the lilies collection. So I always take 40 instead of 38.


----------



## dcblam

Hello all -
Here's a small leather item I just picked up at the Barney's on line sale. 
Am delighted and love the side pouch for small bills. Didn't know this was a feature.  Barney's descriptions on their goods are pretty lame.







Have some more to share - later!


----------



## dcblam

Here's my latest big score from MyHabit. 
It's the Turtle cut jacket in blistered lamb. 
The cut is so different from the classic biker.  Overall, a roomier fit. 
Especially the upper arms and upper back. Longer length jacket. There is a bias cut on the sleeves-similar to the Princess cut.  No pockets. 
I took my normal size in this jacket. 
The draping is lovely around the neck area. I suppose because of the LB leather, it's light and hangs beautifully. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hope this helps someone.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

dcblam said:


> Here's my latest big score from MyHabit.
> It's the Turtle cut jacket in blistered lamb.
> The cut is so different from the classic biker.  Overall, a roomier fit.
> Especially the upper arms and upper back. Longer length jacket. There is a bias cut on the sleeves-similar to the Princess cut.  No pockets.
> I took my normal size in this jacket.
> The draping is lovely around the neck area. I suppose because of the LB leather, it's light and hangs beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868039
> View attachment 2868041
> View attachment 2868042
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone.




Wow so beautiful!  You look lovely!  

I am looking for a jacket too,  but I am so confused regarding the styles and the various leather.  I guess I better start reading this thread!


----------



## meowmeow

Seeing @dcbalm in her lovely RO, I decided to head over to myhabit to check out what they have.  I ended up getting the black classic biker in sueded leather.  I'm usually a size 8 which I believe I should be getting a 44 but the largest they have is an 8 which is a 42.  Does anyone own this jacket? Can someone tell me if this jacket will stretch and any pictures or comments would greatly be appreciated! FYI, the email has this code written but I'm not sure what it means... RP13F07008/LSY 09


----------



## dcblam

meowmeow said:


> Seeing @dcbalm in her lovely RO, I decided to head over to myhabit to check out what they have.  I ended up getting the black classic biker in sueded leather.  I'm usually a size 8 which I believe I should be getting a 44 but the largest they have is an 8 which is a 42.  Does anyone own this jacket? Can someone tell me if this jacket will stretch and any pictures or comments would greatly be appreciated! FYI, the email has this code written but I'm not sure what it means... RP13F07008/LSY 09
> 
> View attachment 2868315



Hello 
With RO, there's a pretty big learning curve as to size and fit for your body type.
With most other clothing manufacturers, I am a US size 4, but usually take a 42 in RO clothing, which translates to a size 8.   Go figure.  With his classic biker cut, I take this size, but with the Princess cut, I prefer a 44.  With this Turtle style, my size is 42.  

The leather does stretch on the jackets - but of course you have to wear it often to stretch them out.  Thinner leathers stretch more and the rule of thumb is that Spring/Summer jackets will be lighter leathers - but of course, there are exceptions.

IF you can get to a place where you can try items on for sizing purposes - great!
If not, my suggestion is to purchase from a place that has free ship and return to figure out sizing.
Good luck and be prepared that the jacket may not be the right size for you.


----------



## meowmeow

dcblam said:


> Hello
> With RO, there's a pretty big learning curve as to size and fit for your body type.
> With most other clothing manufacturers, I am a US size 4, but usually take a 42 in RO clothing, which translates to a size 8.   Go figure.  With his classic biker cut, I take this size, but with the Princess cut, I prefer a 44.  With this Turtle style, my size is 42.
> 
> The leather does stretch on the jackets - but of course you have to wear it often to stretch them out.  Thinner leathers stretch more and the rule of thumb is that Spring/Summer jackets will be lighter leathers - but of course, there are exceptions.
> 
> IF you can get to a place where you can try items on for sizing purposes - great!
> If not, my suggestion is to purchase from a place that has free ship and return to figure out sizing.
> Good luck and be prepared that the jacket may not be the right size for you.




Thanks dcblam for the explanation! I will take a chance to see how this fits and if it doesn't work, will return it.


----------



## dcblam

meowmeow said:


> Thanks dcblam for the explanation! I will take a chance to see how this fits and if it doesn't work, will return it.



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
Do let us know about the fit and we will be able to let you know if it's consistent or not to the cut.  AND, if the jacket itself is to your liking, make sure to add the size you want to your wish list on MyHabit.  Items do get returned and you may get lucky!


----------



## dcblam

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Wow so beautiful!  You look lovely!
> 
> I am looking for a jacket too,  but I am so confused regarding the styles and the various leather.  I guess I better start reading this thread!



Thanks for your kind comments.  And YES - there's a lot to read.  There are so many styles and styles within styles.  He also changes up leathers season to season.
Sometimes - one can get a headache!

Ask - there's always someone here that can help and give you insight/guidance.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

dcblam said:


> Hello
> With RO, there's a pretty big learning curve as to size and fit for your body type.
> With most other clothing manufacturers, I am a US size 4, but usually take a 42 in RO clothing, which translates to a size 8.   Go figure.  With his classic biker cut, I take this size, but with the Princess cut, I prefer a 44.  With this Turtle style, my size is 42.
> 
> The leather does stretch on the jackets - but of course you have to wear it often to stretch them out.  Thinner leathers stretch more and the rule of thumb is that Spring/Summer jackets will be lighter leathers - but of course, there are exceptions.
> 
> IF you can get to a place where you can try items on for sizing purposes - great!
> If not, my suggestion is to purchase from a place that has free ship and return to figure out sizing.
> Good luck and be prepared that the jacket may not be the right size for you.



Thank you so much Dcblam!

I'm usually a size 0.   In Balenciaga Moto jacket I take a 34.  However, with the size 34 I cannot zip it due to my 32DD chest!  But if I were to size up to 36 then the shoulders and back are too large, so I just wear it unzipped.  Now do you think because RO's biker jackets run small I should try the 40 instead of 38?


----------



## finer_woman

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Thank you so much Dcblam!
> 
> I'm usually a size 0.   In Balenciaga Moto jacket I take a 34.  However, with the size 34 I cannot zip it due to my 32DD chest!  But if I were to size up to 36 then the shoulders and back are too large, so I just wear it unzipped.  Now do you think because RO's biker jackets run small I should try the 40 instead of 38?


I take a us size 6. Bal moto jacket size 40, but I can zip. RO size 44. Hope that helps for size comparison


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

finer_woman said:


> I take a us size 6. Bal moto jacket size 40, but I can zip. RO size 44. Hope that helps for size comparison



Well 38 was sold out so I grabbed the 40 which might be too big.  I guess we will know in a few days.

Anyway, I think I want the Blister Biker jacket, but the one I just bought said Suede, so I might not like it.


----------



## dcblam

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Well 38 was sold out so I grabbed the 40 which might be too big.  I guess we will know in a few days.
> 
> Anyway, I think I want the Blister Biker jacket, but the one I just bought said Suede, so I might not like it.



Yes indeed - you will know in several days 

I am not familiar with the fit of Bal jackets, so cannot comment on this.  
This RO Classic style is also known as being unfriendly to those that have "bigger sisters", so you may run into the same thing with RO.  The sleeves are also fitted/narrow and the cut on RO looks like it may be slimmer, so you may be okay with the fit.  The classic cut is supposed to be tight fitting.  

The suede jacket may surprise you and I don't know the leather type - you'll have to let us know.  There is a tag inside the interior pocket of the jacket, you'll find the info here that will tell you the fabric content, the model number and leather type.

IF you are not familiar with his blistered leathers, you may be surprised and it's so random (depending on what you get) - the leather may NOT feel like leather at all.  Some people flat out don't like this leather treatment for this reason and it tends to wear quickly at the cuffs.   It took me awhile to get used to this leather.

NOW, the suede should feel like suede and I'm sure will have a richness that the blistered leathers do not have.  This past Holiday I saw a suede jacket in the style that you got in pig skin (which is absolutely one of my favorite leathers) and it was gorgeous, will only get better looking with age, it will get softer and take on a lovely patina and will wear like iron!  

Please DO let us know about it when you get it 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

dcblam said:


> Yes indeed - you will know in several days
> 
> I am not familiar with the fit of Bal jackets, so cannot comment on this.
> This RO Classic style is also known as being unfriendly to those that have "bigger sisters", so you may run into the same thing with RO.  The sleeves are also fitted/narrow and the cut on RO looks like it may be slimmer, so you may be okay with the fit.  The classic cut is supposed to be tight fitting.
> 
> The suede jacket may surprise you and I don't know the leather type - you'll have to let us know.  There is a tag inside the interior pocket of the jacket, you'll find the info here that will tell you the fabric content, the model number and leather type.
> 
> IF you are not familiar with his blistered leathers, you may be surprised and it's so random (depending on what you get) - the leather may NOT feel like leather at all.  Some people flat out don't like this leather treatment for this reason and it tends to wear quickly at the cuffs.   It took me awhile to get used to this leather.
> 
> NOW, the suede should feel like suede and I'm sure will have a richness that the blistered leathers do not have.  This past Holiday I saw a suede jacket in the style that you got in pig skin (which is absolutely one of my favorite leathers) and it was gorgeous, will only get better looking with age, it will get softer and take on a lovely patina and will wear like iron!
> 
> Please DO let us know about it when you get it
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you too!



Thank you for your thoughtful response!  I will update when I get it.  It's so strange really, that I have no idea what I just bought!  Lol 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Can someone decipher the code for this Jacket?  Is this the S/S version thus thinner?  The Code is RF 6708 LB.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/479428/Rick_Owens/washed-leather-biker-jacket

Thank you!


----------



## dcblam

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Can someone decipher the code for this Jacket?  Is this the S/S version thus thinner?  The Code is RF 6708 LB.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/479428/Rick_Owens/washed-leather-biker-jacket
> 
> Thank you!



It's Blistered Lamb leather.  I assume that it's Spring/Summer since it's full priced and yes, chances are thinner leather.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Ok thank you!  So if I want a jacket that's slightly more substantial I should wait for the F/W version?  Do you know when they release those?

Also the Suede biker jacket I bought yesterday has this long code.  It was sent when they emailed me the confirmation.  RP13F07008/LSY 09.  I cannot find this code on the list someone compiled.  What does this mean?


----------



## am2022

looking gorgeous tonka!!! 
happy holidays!!!


tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays to all!!
> 
> My Old... Wool long coat (at New Years Eve dinner, it was freezing cold).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My New...  FW 14 Moody Cashmere lined cropped flight Bomber Black Lamb ~ so soft!!  *


----------



## am2022

lovely Rick Owens ladies.... any owners of the naska jacket???
I sold my pearl naska on  evilbay... as with small kids , didn't find the color practical...

Now I can't make up my mind if i want the black or dust???
Please post mod pics ladies!!!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Hmmm...I don't know Naska jacket!  I'll have to look it up.  Where do you buy yours?

Do these ROs jackets ever go on sale?


----------



## dcblam

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Ok thank you!  So if I want a jacket that's slightly more substantial I should wait for the F/W version?  Do you know when they release those?
> 
> Also the Suede biker jacket I bought yesterday has this long code.  It was sent when they emailed me the confirmation.  RP13F07008/LSY 09.  I cannot find this code on the list someone compiled.  What does this mean?



We don't know....LOL!
You'll have to take pics, post 'em, and let us know about the leather when it arrives!
The letter "L" is leather.  Have no clue about the SY portion.

AND - this is sale time for the mainstream retailers.  You can always find better prices on YOOX, The Outnet, etc - but selection will be limited, as well as sizes.


----------



## meowmeow

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Also the Suede biker jacket I bought yesterday has this long code.  It was sent when they emailed me the confirmation.  RP13F07008/LSY 09.  I cannot find this code on the list someone compiled.  What does this mean?




I think we bought the same jacket! Did u buy from myhabit?


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> looking gorgeous tonka!!!
> happy holidays!!!





amacasa said:


> lovely Rick Owens ladies.... any owners of the naska jacket???
> I sold my pearl naska on  evilbay... as with small kids , didn't find the color practical...
> 
> Now I can't make up my mind if i want the black or dust???
> Please post mod pics ladies!!!




Thank you sweetie!  Get the dust


----------



## tonkamama

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Hmmm...I don't know Naska jacket!  I'll have to look it up.  Where do you buy yours?
> 
> Do these ROs jackets ever go on sale?




Yes ....  Most seasonal styles do go on sale.  I got my 2014 bomber jacket on sale @ 60% off...  Now he released same bomber jacket for the newer season at full price.  I am so happy ....


----------



## dcblam

amacasa said:


> lovely Rick Owens ladies.... any owners of the naska jacket???
> I sold my pearl naska on  evilbay... as with small kids , didn't find the color practical...
> 
> Now I can't make up my mind if i want the black or dust???
> Please post mod pics ladies!!!



Hmmmm - Naska in Dusk?????  
Don't you have another RO in Black?  If so, I vote for Dusk.

I don't have a Naska.....it's not the most flattering for my figure.  
Leathers are gorgy!


----------



## dcblam

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Hmmm...I don't know Naska jacket!  I'll have to look it up.  Where do you buy yours?
> 
> Do these ROs jackets ever go on sale?



Do a search on this thread for posts done by clarkda......
He has posted a list of retailers for RO.  You can check 'em out to see if there are sale items on their sites......


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

meowmeow said:


> I think we bought the same jacket! Did u buy from myhabit?




Yes I did!  Looks like we both bought the same jacket!  Lol

Is yours shipped yet?  Mine has not even though I paid extra for 2 days shipping.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

dcblam said:


> Do a search on this thread for posts done by clarkda......
> He has posted a list of retailers for RO.  You can check 'em out to see if there are sale items on their sites......



Ok I will look, thank you!  

But so far I have not found anything on sale yet.


----------



## meowmeow

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Yes I did!  Looks like we both bought the same jacket!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is yours shipped yet?  Mine has not even though I paid extra for 2 days shipping.




Looks like mine has been shipped and should arrive in two days! But I'm having it shipped to my friend's place so won't get to see it until February ... Please share yours when u get it!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

meowmeow said:


> Looks like mine has been shipped and should arrive in two days! But I'm having it shipped to my friend's place so won't get to see it until February ... Please share yours when u get it!



Ok will do!  I'm going to keep searching in case this one doesn't work out.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

My RO Black suede jacket came yesterday.  I had to size up to 40 because size 38 was sold out.  

Can you tell me if it looks ok?  The arms and chest feel a little snugged, probably because I'm not used to wear such fitted clothes.  Anyway, I thought it was going to be paper thin, but as it turned out, the jacket was much more substantial than I expected!  So all in all I'm pleased with my first RO purchase.  Now I want a leather and a blister jacket!


----------



## dcblam

Looks lovely on you - and I think you may have found the right size for this style and leather.
It fits nicely on your shoulders AND it doesn't look like it's tight in the chest or arm areas.  Tell us a bit more about your concern for the fit.

How does it feel when you zip it up?  It looks like you just have a tank top underneath - so have you tried it on with other tops?  Thicker fabric, long sleeves, etc?

What's the weather like where you live?  Is the weight of this leather just fine or do you need a lighter leather?

AND - could you do us a favor a take a pic of the tag that you can find in the inside pocket of the jacket.  It will tell us what "LSY" means.......

Nice score!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

dcblam said:


> Looks lovely on you - and I think you may have found the right size for this style and leather.
> 
> Ok, so even within the same brand the different leather has a different fit?  If so then I am glad that took a chance! I was so convinced it wouldn't fit so I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> It fits nicely on your shoulders AND it doesn't look like it's tight in the chest or arm areas.  Tell us a bit more about your concern for the fit.
> 
> How does it feel when you zip it up?  It looks like you just have a tank top underneath - so have you tried it on with other tops?  Thicker fabric, long sleeves, etc?
> 
> What's the weather like where you live?  Is the weight of this leather just fine or do you need a lighter leather?
> 
> AND - could you do us a favor a take a pic of the tag that you can find in the inside pocket of the jacket.  It will tell us what "LSY" means.......
> 
> Nice score!





dcblam said:


> Looks lovely on you - and I think you may have found the right size for this style and leather.
> 
> Ok, so even within the same brand the different leather has a different fit?  If so then I am glad that took a chance! I was so convinced it wouldn't fit so I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I have big chest and fat arms so I'm very self conscious about them.  Trying to work out to lose some body fat so hopefully I won't look like a stuffed sausage anymore!  Lol.
> 
> It feels very fitted but not restrictive to the point where I can't breath when zipped.  I have only tried with a tank because it was 82 today.  We have warm weather, so this is perfect for winter especially at night.  But I would like to get something lighter for the spring or fall.
> 
> Here are more tags.  So apparently this is from the F/W season so it makes sense that it's thicker.  So now I need S/S leather and or Blister.


----------



## meowmeow

I think it fit you very nice! It's not too tight and not lose at all.  I think it will be snug if u go one size down.  And it looks like u can still wear a thin top inside. Looks very cool! I really hope mine will fit me!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Thank you Meow!  I can't wait for you to see yours too.  I hope they will fit you perfectly as well!


----------



## dcblam

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> dcblam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely on you - and I think you may have found the right size for this style and leather.
> 
> Ok, so even within the same brand the different leather has a different fit?  If so then I am glad that took a chance! I was so convinced it wouldn't fit so I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I have big chest and fat arms so I'm very self conscious about them.  Trying to work out to lose some body fat so hopefully I won't look like a stuffed sausage anymore!  Lol.
> 
> It feels very fitted but not restrictive to the point where I can't breath when zipped.  I have only tried with a tank because it was 82 today.  We have warm weather, so this is perfect for winter especially at night.  But I would like to get something lighter for the spring or fall.
> 
> Here are more tags.  So apparently this is from the F/W season so it makes sense that it's thicker.  So now I need S/S leather and or Blister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed - at least it's been my experience that the fit can be different with different leathers.  My arms are pretty developed and I have a broad upper back, so we both have the similar fit issues.
> 
> In this classic style, my F/W Resin cow leather jacket is thicker and tighter than my S/S calf leather, which is not as tight in the arms and back area.  The thinner leathers stretch more quickly.
> 
> AND - you got a gem there....with the pig leather.  It will soften more with use and will look better and better as the years go by.
> 
> AND remember that with each jacket style/cut, the fit will be different.  For me, the clean biker style has a more generous fit in the arms versus the classic biker.  Go figure.
> 
> Also, thanks for providing the info on the tags.  Now we know that LSY is pig leather.
> 
> meowmeow - hope that you will be delighted with yours as well.  Keep us posted!
Click to expand...


----------



## finer_woman

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> My RO Black suede jacket came yesterday.  I had to size up to 40 because size 38 was sold out.
> 
> Can you tell me if it looks ok?  The arms and chest feel a little snugged, probably because I'm not used to wear such fitted clothes.  Anyway, I thought it was going to be paper thin, but as it turned out, the jacket was much more substantial than I expected!  So all in all I'm pleased with my first RO purchase.  Now I want a leather and a blister jacket!


Gorgeous jacket and fit


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

dcblam said:


> scorpiosgirl69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed - at least it's been my experience that the fit can be different with different leathers.  My arms are pretty developed and I have a broad upper back, so we both have the similar fit issues.
> 
> In this classic style, my F/W Resin cow leather jacket is thicker and tighter than my S/S calf leather, which is not as tight in the arms and back area.  The thinner leathers stretch more quickly.
> 
> AND - you got a gem there....with the pig leather.  It will soften more with use and will look better and better as the years go by.
> 
> AND remember that with each jacket style/cut, the fit will be different.  For me, the clean biker style has a more generous fit in the arms versus the classic biker.  Go figure.
> 
> Also, thanks for providing the info on the tags.  Now we know that LSY is pig leather.
> 
> meowmeow - hope that you will be delighted with yours as well.  Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I didn't know RO used pigskin for his jackets!  As for sizing it's so confusing!  So do you have a recommendation for some softer leather.  I think the Blister will look too similar to my suede so I'm thinking of just getting a Lambskin jacket but I want a soft and thin one for S/S.  Should I get that in 40 like my Suede or size down to 38 which is my normal size?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
Click to expand...


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

finer_woman said:


> Gorgeous jacket and fit



Thank you!  You have been so helpful with my Bal Moto jacket hunt!


----------



## dcblam

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> dcblam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I didn't know RO used pigskin for his jackets!  As for sizing it's so confusing!  So do you have a recommendation for some softer leather.  I think the Blister will look too similar to my suede so I'm thinking of just getting a Lambskin jacket but I want a soft and thin one for S/S.  Should I get that in 40 like my Suede or size down to 38 which is my normal size?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are MOST welcome!
> 
> RO uses lots of different leathers for his jackets - including Kangaroo!
> 
> As for recommendations - are you looking for the same style jacket?  I have found that the RO style/cut that suits my figure best is the Princess cut - here's the style:
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...x=46&discovery=search&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_46
> 
> 
> If classic is your cut, I would stick with size 40, a thinner leather will just be a tad looser in the arms and chest area.  Look for lamb (agneau) or calf (vitello), for the most part, they will be thinner - BUT - there are ALWAYS exceptions with RO leather.  It IS confusing.
> 
> Everyone has their favorite leather.  My preference for leather is LV, calf leather (vitello).  It's lightweight.  Remember, every season there's something a bit different, the color, the way the leather is treated AND sometimes fit.  Again, not consistent.  BUT, if it's a bit of an aggravation, it's worth it for the beautiful leather!
> 
> This is just my opinion, but I think that blistered leathers have the nicest drape. It's the perfect ratio of leather weight to drape.  Blistered leather will look VERY different than your pig leather AND it will also depend on the blistered leather itself.  Every blistered jacket is different.
> 
> Good luck - it becomes a bit of an addiction!
Click to expand...


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

dcblam said:


> scorpiosgirl69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are MOST welcome!
> 
> RO uses lots of different leathers for his jackets - including Kangaroo!
> 
> As for recommendations - are you looking for the same style jacket?  I have found that the RO style/cut that suits my figure best is the Princess cut - here's the style:
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...x=46&discovery=search&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_46
> 
> 
> If classic is your cut, I would stick with size 40, a thinner leather will just be a tad looser in the arms and chest area.  Look for lamb (agneau) or calf (vitello), for the most part, they will be thinner - BUT - there are ALWAYS exceptions with RO leather.  It IS confusing.
> 
> Everyone has their favorite leather.  My preference for leather is LV, calf leather (vitello).  It's lightweight.  Remember, every season there's something a bit different, the color, the way the leather is treated AND sometimes fit.  Again, not consistent.  BUT, if it's a bit of an aggravation, it's worth it for the beautiful leather!
> 
> This is just my opinion, but I think that blistered leathers have the nicest drape. It's the perfect ratio of leather weight to drape.  Blistered leather will look VERY different than your pig leather AND it will also depend on the blistered leather itself.  Every blistered jacket is different.
> 
> Good luck - it becomes a bit of an addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Blister is back on the list then!  Lol.  I just want something light weight that drapes nicely.  I do like the style I have so I should stick with 40.
> 
> Have you bought anything recently?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lae

Hello everyone,

It's been far too long, I hope you are all well! 

It's been very quiet for me on the RO front but I'm extremely tempted at the moment and would love your advice. What is the blood biker like in real life? I've seen so many pictures online but have not been able to come to a conclusion on the color. Does it lean more towards a brown, a red, or possibly even a grape or plum (NAP pic)?

I'm moving to a different climate and really don't have much use for a fourth RO jacket, but I adore the color in pictures where it's more of a burgundy. If it's more of a brown I can spend my money on something more climate-appropriate without that little voice in my head chasing me... I'd appreciate your input.

Thanks!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Lae said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It's been far too long, I hope you are all well!
> 
> It's been very quiet for me on the RO front but I'm extremely tempted at the moment and would love your advice. What is the blood biker like in real life? I've seen so many pictures online but have not been able to come to a conclusion on the color. Does it lean more towards a brown, a red, or possibly even a grape or plum (NAP pic)?
> 
> I'm moving to a different climate and really don't have much use for a fourth RO jacket, but I adore the color in pictures where it's more of a burgundy. If it's more of a brown I can spend my money on something more climate-appropriate without that little voice in my head chasing me... I'd appreciate your input.
> 
> Thanks!



How ironic that you should ask this.  Just last night my friend and I were commenting on how gorgeous that color is!  Of course I have never seen it in person so I don't know what it looks like but just from the pics I'm tempted as well even though I don't wear anything in that tone.  I guess the only way to find out for sure is to buy and try, and if it's not perfect then return it.  

It's frustrating that RO's jackets are not easily accessible!  Good luck deciding.  

Btw which 3 do you own and how do you like them!


----------



## Lae

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> How ironic that you should ask this.  Just last night my friend and I were commenting on how gorgeous that color is!  Of course I have never seen it in person so I don't know what it looks like but just from the pics I'm tempted as well even though I don't wear anything in that tone.  I guess the only way to find out for sure is to buy and try, and if it's not perfect then return it.
> 
> It's frustrating that RO's jackets are not easily accessible!  Good luck deciding.
> 
> Btw which 3 do you own and how do you like them!



Unfortunately, returning it is not an option so I have to decide based on your expertise. I realize that's a risk to begin with as I'm sure you'll all talk me into it, regardless of the color .

The other three jackets are a black classic lamb biker, a dark dust blistered Naska, and a dark dust calf Eileen. Even though they share a name, the Naska and Eileen are actually two very different colors. I love all three of them, along with the plethora of other items in my closet (mostly basics and things from a few years ago). I don't think I'll realize just how much I have until I move...


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Lae said:


> Unfortunately, returning it is not an option so I have to decide based on your expertise. I realize that's a risk to begin with as I'm sure you'll all talk me into it, regardless of the color .
> 
> The other three jackets are a black classic lamb biker, a dark dust blistered Naska, and a dark dust calf Eileen. Even though they share a name, the Naska and Eileen are actually two very different colors. I love all three of them, along with the plethora of other items in my closet (mostly basics and things from a few years ago). I don't think I'll realize just how much I have until I move...



Out of the 3 which is the thinnest and drapiest?  I'm trying to decide which leather and wash will give me that look!

Lol...so are you going for it?  Let me know!


----------



## Lae

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Out of the 3 which is the thinnest and drapiest?  I'm trying to decide which leather and wash will give me that look!
> 
> Lol...so are you going for it?  Let me know!



As I'm sure others have mentioned the blistered leather tends to be the drapiest (code LB). S/S jackets tend to be thinner, so that might be your best bet. That said, mine have all become drapier over time simply because you break in the leather as you wear them. 
My calf Eileen one (LV) is a lot thinner than my black biker (LG), yet they both drape in their own way. I hope this helps and good luck with your hunt!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Very good!  Thank you Lae!  

Update if you do ended up getting the Blood color jacket!


----------



## dcblam

Here are comments made by clarkda last May 2014 relative to Blood:


The pre-collection of moody is arriving in stores
The colours are pretty good
The red-ish colour i believe is being called blood, but from what ive seen the colour code is very diverse
In fabric it is light and lacks richness
In the available shoes its a beautiful rich colour with purple tones
In the one leather jacket ive seen it is a red/brown

When i saw the collection ages ago in person, there was for sure jackets in the richer toned leather but we will see what has been manufactured, and this is only pre-collection

Theres also a new grey/white colour tear, im almost expecting a yellowish colour to come out being called sweat so we have blood, sweat and tears..

So - I'm not sure if anyone has seen Blood IRL.  

What are you gonna do Lae?????  Maybe get an accessory item in BLOOD????  There a bag that was listed at The Corner.......
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/small-leather-bag_cod45240563gk.html

Here's a blood jacket for sale at Yoogi's Closet:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/rick-ow...PMnhaQSWGGCz1HDWwLQzNc3_pRZSOjTz8oaAnl08P8HAQ


Nice seeing you


----------



## dcblam

RO at Paris Fashion Week .....
Rick being Rick.....

http://www.highsnobiety.com/2015/01...-full-frontal-nudity-paris-mens-fashion-week/

http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/rick-owens-responds-to-controversy-8144430

clarkda - where are you???  Would love your take on this collection.......


----------



## Lae

dcblam said:


> Here are comments made by clarkda last May 2014 relative to Blood:
> 
> 
> The pre-collection of moody is arriving in stores
> The colours are pretty good
> The red-ish colour i believe is being called blood, but from what ive seen the colour code is very diverse
> In fabric it is light and lacks richness
> In the available shoes its a beautiful rich colour with purple tones
> In the one leather jacket ive seen it is a red/brown
> 
> When i saw the collection ages ago in person, there was for sure jackets in the richer toned leather but we will see what has been manufactured, and this is only pre-collection
> 
> Theres also a new grey/white colour tear, im almost expecting a yellowish colour to come out being called sweat so we have blood, sweat and tears..
> 
> So - I'm not sure if anyone has seen Blood IRL.
> 
> What are you gonna do Lae?????  Maybe get an accessory item in BLOOD????  There a bag that was listed at The Corner.......
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/small-leather-bag_cod45240563gk.html
> 
> Here's a blood jacket for sale at Yoogi's Closet:
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/rick-ow...PMnhaQSWGGCz1HDWwLQzNc3_pRZSOjTz8oaAnl08P8HAQ
> 
> 
> Nice seeing you



Thanks for your response! I missed the notification e-mail, so sorry for the late response.

I'm still torn! It's either the jacket or nothing, but I really want it to be more of a red or purple than a brown. 

As for the show, I really don't get why they're making such a big deal out of it. From the few pictures that I've seen the nudity always seemed to be rather discrete, as weird as that may sound. And I don't hear anyone making a big deal when female models go out on the runway with their breasts out.


----------



## dcblam

Lae said:


> Thanks for your response! I missed the notification e-mail, so sorry for the late response.
> 
> I'm still torn! It's either the jacket or nothing, but I really want it to be more of a red or purple than a brown.
> 
> As for the show, I really don't get why they're making such a big deal out of it. From the few pictures that I've seen the nudity always seemed to be rather discrete, as weird as that may sound. And I don't hear anyone making a big deal when female models go out on the runway with their breasts out.




YES - am in total agreement with you....it wasn't a full blown session of "Free Willy"!  Much fuss about nothing.

AND - my gut tells me that you may be disappointed in the Blood color in leather items.  All of the pics really do look like it has a brown undertone to the color. AND I am sure that its pretty selective - every jacket will be different. 

I was BAD in that I purchased a Butterfly Open Cardi from Bergdorf the other day in the Blood color.  When it gets here next week, I'll let you know about the color.

AND - on a pure whim, I also ordered from them the Eliel Mixed Material Coat as well, couldn't resist at 75% off and have a sneaking suspicion that it won't fit in the arms, but will give it a go!  Thank goodness for free return policies.  Honestly, I feel a bit bad ordering/returning, but that's the only way to find and try RO items.

Here's a link to NAP for the item:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/ae/en/product/469545

Best to all


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Hello Fellow Rick Lovers!  I have been dilligently lurking here for some time in an attempt to pick up sizing advice for jackets.

I have a size 42 black smooth leather jacket with tails (a perfect fit), a Lillies neoprene peplum jacket in a size 40 from several years back that is still one of my very favorites, a DRKSHDW Exploder jacket with blistered leather sleeves in a large (I like that it fits loosely), and a Palais Royal mink with ostrich sleeves, size 42 (fits very tiny).

Sooo, I recently acquired this shearling 75% off.  The catch is that its a size 46.  I had it taken in on the arms, shoulders, and along the sides by a fur expert, but I'm wondering, do you think it now fits, or still looks too big?  It looks great from the front, just seeking input on the back.

I would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## dcblam

Karenallen -
Wow, what a score!  You are so brave, to purchase and alter down to your size.  

Nice seeing your post and when you get a moment, I would love to know more about your neoprene jacket - especially since you said it was one of your favorites.  Why?  I've always been intrigued by this piece.  The right shoulder also looks like it could be taken in a bit more.  How does it feel when worn?  

The way the back fits on the shearling is a bit loose, around the two back seams that create the waist definition.  BUT, if you want to layer underneath, you may want to leave it be and not have it be so tailored.  Plus - it may be challenging for the tailor to make alterations here. 

I am not an alterations guru, so can't offer much other then my observations.
Hope this helps!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Karenaellen said:


> Hello Fellow Rick Lovers!  I have been dilligently lurking here for some time in an attempt to pick up sizing advice for jackets.
> 
> I have a size 42 black smooth leather jacket with tails (a perfect fit), a Lillies neoprene peplum jacket in a size 40 from several years back that is still one of my very favorites, a DRKSHDW Exploder jacket with blistered leather sleeves in a large (I like that it fits loosely), and a Palais Royal mink with ostrich sleeves, size 42 (fits very tiny).
> 
> Sooo, I recently acquired this shearling 75% off.  The catch is that its a size 46.  I had it taken in on the arms, shoulders, and along the sides by a fur expert, but I'm wondering, do you think it now fits, or still looks too big?  It looks great from the front, just seeking input on the back.
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts!



I think it looks beautiful! What a gorgeous find.  Congrats!

I'm still looking for a thinner thus more drapey either in leather or blister biker jacket.  Hoping to find one on sale but no luck yet.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Thanks so much for the input regarding the size!

In answer to the question about the the neoprene Lilies coat: it looks essentially new after having been worn regularly for several seasons, and the cut is both timeless and striking.  It looks great with dresses or pants, casual, or dressy.  Its only limitation is the fitted sleeves and torso making it hard to wear anything heavy underneath.  It's not particularly warm, but that's fine in my climate.  Great in the rain.

I'm loving the shearling.  I would describe myself as more foolish than brave for thinking I could just have it tailored to fit.  It was hard to find someone who works with shearling, a very expensive alteration, and the new seams are not the same as the originals in terms of the flexibility and look of the stitching.  This is a subtle issue though, so overall I guess it was worth the gamble.  I would definitely think twice before buying another Rick jacket too big.


----------



## dcblam

^^ Good words of advice - and thanks for letting me know about the neoprene.

I got the BLOOD colored sweater and it really does have a brown cast to the color - not purple or burgundy.  So - it really does depict the color of dried blood.  I've yet to see the companion colors of SWEAT and TEAR IRL.  The sweater is going back - too small (its a size small).

QUESTION for those that are DRKSHDW fans......
I know that many of the items are UNISEX, but have no idea about how to determine what size to get - AND - I cannot imagine that all items are UNISEX.  Do I just GO for an XS in the menswear since I wear a size S in DRKSHDW?   Any guidance on how to purchase items that are under the  category of menswear?  

Thanks!


----------



## Lae

dcblam said:


> ^^ Good words of advice - and thanks for letting me know about the neoprene.
> 
> I got the BLOOD colored sweater and it really does have a brown cast to the color - not purple or burgundy.  So - it really does depict the color of dried blood.  I've yet to see the companion colors of SWEAT and TEAR IRL.  The sweater is going back - too small (its a size small).
> 
> QUESTION for those that are DRKSHDW fans......
> I know that many of the items are UNISEX, but have no idea about how to determine what size to get - AND - I cannot imagine that all items are UNISEX.  Do I just GO for an XS in the menswear since I wear a size S in DRKSHDW?   Any guidance on how to purchase items that are under the  category of menswear?
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks for the feedback on the blood color! Too bad about the size, though. I've decided to take the risk that the jacket might be gone and wait until I can see it IRL next week... It's just too much money if I don't LOVE the color. 

As for DRKSHDW: I can't comment on the sizing of menswear, but I have a range of sizes in womenswear (S to XL). For  pants the size really does matter, but for tops and sweaters they're just different variations of loose, basically  . So if the cut of what you're eyeing allows a bit of flexibility, I wouldn't worry too much about one size up or down if I were you.


----------



## sarachryan

Hi 

Can someone help me with SHEARLING

Is it really warm? I'm talking about the standard shearling biker. 

I live in Northern Europe. It's only really cold for about a month or two a year. 

Am I mad getting a shearling?


----------



## sarachryan

If anyone has any idea.


----------



## annanas

I have one, it's not crazy warm.  I've been fine wearing it in London, and also further up north when it's a bit cold for a regular biker.  But if it's really cold, like below around -10ºC I'd say it's probably not warm enough.  Around +5 to -5 it's great though.


----------



## sarachryan

annanas said:


> I have one, it's not crazy warm.  I've been fine wearing it in London, and also further up north when it's a bit cold for a regular biker.  But if it's really cold, like below around -10ºC I'd say it's probably not warm enough.  Around +5 to -5 it's great though.



Really?
So in London it's ok?


----------



## annanas

sarachryan said:


> Really?
> So in London it's ok?



I haven't had issues wearing it in London, I've seen others wearing them too!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Mine is just fine for Seattle, it's like being an animal and having a pelt, good for a range of temps.  I sometimes even wear mine indoors because it's a pleasure to wear against the skin.  I don't have the short shorn type though, maybe they are not as silky.


----------



## sarachryan

Thanks

Are they itchy I wonder?


----------



## sarachryan

I just can't decide whether to go for shearling or for classic biker


----------



## dcblam

Adding some new leathers to the list of fabrics/leathers, etc.


LBO: box/-ed calf

LC: washed lamb (not confirmed) The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB

LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb


LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.


LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)

LK: kangaroo

LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)

LM: metallic calf I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well 

LO: oiled calf

LP: hammered lamb

LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.

LSH: shearling lamb

*LSR*: suede calf

*LSY*: suede pigskin

LR: 'regular' lamb?

LVS: Textured Calf Leather

LZ: ?

LV: vegetable dyed lamb ? Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.

LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?

COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?

LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?

DT: Tweed, Rayon, wool, nylon, spandex .

BWM: Mohair, Nylon, Wool.

OC: Cotton, Polyurethane.

TD: Cashmere

FCWL: Painted cotton

NLBM: Metallic blistered lamb and wool flannel

C: Alligator 

LE: Washed and Aged (antiqued) calf leather.

LNB: Blistered and Waxed lamb (thick, heavy, backed in polyurethane)

LSN: Water snake

PEK: Pekan/Fisher ( usually with kangaroo or nappa leather)

MIN: Mink

MF: Mink and fox combo

BEA: Beaver

LPK: Pony (hair, not tanned horse leather)

MPF: Mink, Pekan, Fox combo

GP: Alligator and Python

ZIB: Sable (taken from jacket with blistered lamb sleeves, some pieces have the code SAB)


----------



## dcblam

Correction to LSR:



dcblam said:


> Adding some new leathers to the list of fabrics/leathers, etc.
> 
> 
> LBO: box/-ed calf
> 
> LC: washed lamb (not confirmed) The softest most drapey blistered/crushed lambskin. Smoother texture than LB but definitely feels crushed and highly distressed to a fine soft version of LB
> 
> LF: fading/-ed (gradient) lamb
> 
> 
> LG: full grain lamb (not confirmed?) Full grain distressed but not blistered lambskin with alot of graining and texture to the thick leather (no texture peeling away or broken). "chewy" leather would be my best description.
> 
> 
> LG: washed lamb (not confirmed)
> 
> LK: kangaroo
> 
> LKG: kangaroo (washed / full grain ?)
> 
> LM: metallic calf I had a metallic lamb with this code but oddly, had a lamb and shearling jacket with this code as well
> 
> LO: oiled calf
> 
> LP: hammered lamb
> 
> LS: silky lamb- Super smooth fine grain lamb. No notable texture.
> 
> LSH: shearling lamb
> 
> *LSR*: nubuck calf
> 
> *LSY*: suede pigskin
> 
> LR: 'regular' lamb?
> 
> LVS: Textured Calf Leather
> 
> LZ: ?
> 
> LV: vegetable dyed lamb ? Very similar to LS IMO. Very smooth and supple with little to no texture.
> 
> LGAO - 'giove lamb' / oiled calf ?
> 
> COM: from archives it looks like a two-tone blistered treatmet (combined with fabric) ?
> 
> LCE- washed lamb metallic/pearlized?
> 
> DT: Tweed, Rayon, wool, nylon, spandex .
> 
> BWM: Mohair, Nylon, Wool.
> 
> OC: Cotton, Polyurethane.
> 
> TD: Cashmere
> 
> FCWL: Painted cotton
> 
> NLBM: Metallic blistered lamb and wool flannel
> 
> C: Alligator
> 
> LE: Washed and Aged (antiqued) calf leather.
> 
> LNB: Blistered and Waxed lamb (thick, heavy, backed in polyurethane)
> 
> LSN: Water snake
> 
> PEK: Pekan/Fisher ( usually with kangaroo or nappa leather)
> 
> MIN: Mink
> 
> MF: Mink and fox combo
> 
> BEA: Beaver
> 
> LPK: Pony (hair, not tanned horse leather)
> 
> MPF: Mink, Pekan, Fox combo
> 
> GP: Alligator and Python
> 
> ZIB: Sable (taken from jacket with blistered lamb sleeves, some pieces have the code SAB)


----------



## sarachryan

sarachryan said:


> I just can't decide whether to go for shearling or for classic biker



 Ok. Need to decide. Best pal selling me her shearling for 1000. So 2/3 off. She wore it once and thought it was just too warm. 

So is it?

Price is great


----------



## dcblam

sarachryan said:


> Ok. Need to decide. Best pal selling me her shearling for 1000. So 2/3 off. She wore it once and thought it was just too warm.
> 
> So is it?
> 
> Price is great




Sorry that I cannot help you out with this question since I don't have any shearling.  BUT - I can give you this personal advice - don't purchase just based on the price being great.  I've learned this lesson the hard way....with items just sitting in my closet, not being used/worn.  It's not a good deal IF you don't use it!

IF you are always COLD, searching for items to keep you warm...consider the shearling.

IF you think you will use a CLASSIC BIKER more often, spending your funds on this type of outwear makes much more sense.

Hope this helps.......


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Can you guys tell roughly what kind of leather a jacket might potentially be just from pictures?


----------



## dcblam

Give it a shot. 
It's easy sometimes - but harder with some leathers.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Not the greatest quality picture. 

They were bough from NAP around Nov 2010.


----------



## mundodabolsa

yellowsuitcase said:


> Not the greatest quality picture.
> 
> They were bough from NAP around Nov 2010.



My guess is LV. Super soft, thin, and smooth. They are like butter.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sarachryan said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help me with SHEARLING
> 
> Is it really warm? I'm talking about the standard shearling biker.
> 
> I live in Northern Europe. It's only really cold for about a month or two a year.
> 
> Am I mad getting a shearling?



I have a couple shearlings that got plenty of use in NYC. Definitely warm but I don't like wearing super heavy sweaters as indoor places can get too warm, so the shearling works out well. 

That said, not sure if you said if this was your first Rick Owens or not. I wouldn't start with shearling. Get a "regular" one first, it will be more useful and also tend to me more supple and drapey and softer leather that ages better.


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Merry Christmas to you i suppose, myhabit will be doing big sales over the next few days so you may be able to pick up a different one super cheap





clarkda said:


> Well now i expect a ton of mod pics!





dcblam said:


> So??????  What about the others????
> I too would have been quite duped as well.



Turns out I kept the lavender-wannabe-grey jacket. In the light of day it ended up looking more grey, I guess it was my bedroom lights creating the lavender effect. I asked my man what color he saw when he looked at it as he paints and I thought his color sensibility would be refined. He said beige. So I'm a sucker and that was good enough for me to keep it. 

The others were literal repeats of jackets I already own so y'all didn't miss anything by me not posting pics.  I don't have much of a life and find myself just in my yoga clothes for 3/4 of the week, so since they were cheap I got doubles of some of my basics so I can wear them to and from yoga and not care about putting them on my sweaty body. Now I'm the chicest lady at yoga.


----------



## dcblam

yellowsuitcase said:


> Not the greatest quality picture.
> 
> They were bough from NAP around Nov 2010.




Both you and the jacket look lovely - the leather doesn't look stiff at all and looks soft and drapes nicely.

First question...have you looked in the inside pocket (usually the left pocket) of your jacket to find the label?  The label will tell you the style and leather type.

Let us know if you find this.......if you purchased from NAP - it will be there.

Keeping our fingers crossed for you that you'll find out the leather type soon!


----------



## dcblam

mundodabolsa said:


> Turns out I kept the lavender-wannabe-grey jacket. In the light of day it ended up looking more grey, I guess it was my bedroom lights creating the lavender effect. I asked my man what color he saw when he looked at it as he paints and I thought his color sensibility would be refined. He said beige. So I'm a sucker and that was good enough for me to keep it.
> 
> The others were literal repeats of jackets I already own so y'all didn't miss anything by me not posting pics.  I don't have much of a life and find myself just in my yoga clothes for 3/4 of the week, so since they were cheap I got doubles of some of my basics so I can wear them to and from yoga and not care about putting them on my sweaty body. Now I'm the chicest lady at yoga.




YES - you were smart to ask your man since he's 'up" on his colors.  It's probably a unique and gorgeous color in person.

LOL - I am sure you are the most chic of all your yoga pals.  We're simpatico on this aspect as well....either gym clothes or RO.  Glad to hear that you scored your additions at a reasonable price so you don't have to baby them at all.

I must confess - that I need to post a pic of the newest addition.  Besides the Turtle style blistered lamb that I did post.....I recently scored a Stooges in Black Nubuck lamb that is so so so soft.  Such a difference between this one and the Kool Aid Stooges in calf that I purchased a year or two ago.  

I've been going to Bergdorfs website to check out their end of season sale.  Prices are better than NM, go figure.  Got the Stooges for $700 (using Mr. Rebates - thank goodness).  Maybe someone else will find a treasure????


----------



## sarachryan

Thanks ladies for the advice. 

I've two other RO jackets. Metallic very thin and long and then the standard calf leather long one too. 

I think the shearling would be a good addition!


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Thanks mundodabolsa! It's super soft and smooth but I rmb it being one of the thicker leathers I've seen on RO.



dcblam said:


> Both you and the jacket look lovely - the leather doesn't look stiff at all and looks soft and drapes nicely.
> 
> First question...have you looked in the inside pocket (usually the left pocket) of your jacket to find the label?  The label will tell you the style and leather type.
> 
> Let us know if you find this.......if you purchased from NAP - it will be there.
> 
> Keeping our fingers crossed for you that you'll find out the leather type soon!



I don't have the jacket anymore but it was my favourite and I've been trying to find this particular leather ever since. NAP doesn't seem to have any more. Any thing else is either too thin, or too shiny or too stiff. And that's after not even looking at anything blistered or distressed!


----------



## dcblam

yellowsuitcase said:


> Thanks mundodabolsa! It's super soft and smooth but I rmb it being one of the thicker leathers I've seen on RO.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the jacket anymore but it was my favourite and I've been trying to find this particular leather ever since. NAP doesn't seem to have any more. Any thing else is either too thin, or too shiny or too stiff. And that's after not even looking at anything blistered or distressed!



OH NO.......sorry to hear about this and I can understand how you feel.  Believe it or not, it could be LV leather for a F/W edition.  Many years ago, I fell in love with a jacket with this code and it was a F/W release.  It was the best leather ever - soft, had a nice drape but was NOT thin, but not TOO thick.  Just the right weight.  Had I known then what I know now, I would buy that jacket at full price.  

The charm AND/OR the challenge with RO is that the leathers are pretty much DIFFERENT every season and every year, especially those that are NOT blistered.  The blistering treatment is pretty much the same season to season, at least that's my experience.  Others may know better.  

My suggestion is to try to remember/figure out the year and season that your purchased the jacket and try to find it with resellers.  Good luck.


----------



## dcblam

sarachryan said:


> Thanks ladies for the advice.
> 
> I've two other RO jackets. Metallic very thin and long and then the standard calf leather long one too.
> 
> I think the shearling would be a good addition!



Be sure to come back and show us your new addition!


----------



## dcblam

dcblam said:


> OH NO.......sorry to hear about this and I can understand how you feel.  Believe it or not, it could be LV leather for a F/W edition.  Many years ago, I fell in love with a jacket with this code and it was a F/W release.  It was the best leather ever - soft, had a nice drape but was NOT thin, but not TOO thick.  Just the right weight.  Had I known then what I know now, I would buy that jacket at full price.
> 
> The charm AND/OR the challenge with RO is that the leathers are pretty much DIFFERENT every season and every year, especially those that are NOT blistered.  The blistering treatment is pretty much the same season to season, at least that's my experience.  Others may know better.
> 
> _My suggestion is to try to remember/figure out the year and season that your purchased the jacket and try to find it with resellers.  Good luck._


_
_

yellowsuitcase......

DOLT - silly suggestion since you already mentioned it was Fall of 2010.  How about getting in touch with one of the retail RO stores (try the NY one first since they may be the oldest store???) to ask them for info.......worth a shot?


----------



## yellowsuitcase

You may be right! 

I'll call them right now.


----------



## jenskar

Well break my heart. Loved the Faun layered looks and after months of waiting found my favorite on the website and ... 12k?  Really?

I don't understand this pricing at all.  Even if all of the quilting is by hand, it's not even in silk.

Thoughts?


----------



## frostiblack

Hi everyone. I just got in a vintage Rick jacket today - a Mollino. It's marked LGI; does anyone know what this code is?

Cheers,

- K


----------



## dcblam

frostiblack said:


> Hi everyone. I just got in a vintage Rick jacket today - a Mollino. It's marked LGI; does anyone know what this code is?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> - K


Have you tried to locate the tag that will tell you the leather type?  It's located in the inside pocket of the jacket.  
Also, can you take a pic of the jacket for us - to include a close up shot of the leather.

Cheers back at 'cha


----------



## frostiblack

dcblam said:


> Have you tried to locate the tag that will tell you the leather type?  It's located in the inside pocket of the jacket.
> Also, can you take a pic of the jacket for us - to include a close up shot of the leather.
> 
> Cheers back at 'cha



Hi there, 

You bet! Here are a couple of photos. The leather code isn't one that I was able to look up here; it says LGI. Lamb, but what treatment?


----------



## dcblam

frostiblack said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You bet! Here are a couple of photos. The leather code isn't one that I was able to look up here; it says LGI. Lamb, but what treatment?



Thanks for posting pics - 
L = leather.  
The tag says Lamb?  Can you take an up close, really close, pic of the leather?
Can you also describe the weight.

If we cannot help you here, you can always get in touch with a RO boutique and ask them as well.

I really like this cut......!


----------



## frostiblack

dcblam said:


> Thanks for posting pics -
> L = leather.
> The tag says Lamb?  Can you take an up close, really close, pic of the leather?
> Can you also describe the weight.
> 
> If we cannot help you here, you can always get in touch with a RO boutique and ask them as well.
> 
> I really like this cut......!



Great customer service from RO official: I got this reply from them today, regarding what "LGI" leather type is. 

Dear Kent,

Thank you very much for your email.
I love the Mollino jacket 
Please make sure to double check the interior tag for composition and care instructions.
However, in response to your question, *LGI stands for "Glass ice" and is lamb leather.
*

Please don't hesitate to contact me if I can be of further assistance.
Best,


Katy Booth


 *CUSTOMER CARE*

RICK OWENS MILAN
VIA MONTE DI PIETÀ 13
20121 MILANO
TEL +39 0289092664
customercare@rickowens.eu
www.rickowens.eu



Ultimately, the leather is _very_ thin, buttery and smooth leather. I like it a lot and can see myself wearing it through the spring/summer.


----------



## dcblam

frostiblack said:


> Great customer service from RO official: I got this reply from them today, regarding what "LGI" leather type is.
> 
> Dear Kent,
> 
> Thank you very much for your email.
> I love the Mollino jacket
> Please make sure to double check the interior tag for composition and care instructions.
> However, in response to your question, *LGI stands for "Glass ice" and is lamb leather.
> *
> 
> Please don't hesitate to contact me if I can be of further assistance.
> Best,
> 
> 
> Katy Booth
> 
> 
> *CUSTOMER CARE*
> 
> RICK OWENS MILAN
> VIA MONTE DI PIETÀ 13
> 20121 MILANO
> TEL +39 0289092664
> customercare@rickowens.eu
> www.rickowens.eu
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, the leather is _very_ thin, buttery and smooth leather. I like it a lot and can see myself wearing it through the spring/summer.




That is GREAT customer service and thanks for letting us know.  

Sounds like you picked a winner - buttery smooth with the option of wearing so often throughout the year.  Congrats!


----------



## frostiblack

dcblam said:


> That is GREAT customer service and thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Sounds like you picked a winner - buttery smooth with the option of wearing so often throughout the year.  Congrats!



Thanks dcblam, I'm very impressed by the customer service from RO, and appreciate your time too! Another leather code to add to your directory.


----------



## dcblam

Some REALLY NICE items on MyHabit today.......

Hard to find vest items, in both classic and Naskia styles......

Hope someone finds a delightful item for themselves....

AND PASSPORT is such a nice nice nice color!


----------



## Catsandbags

Hi guys! I grabbed a black classic biker in the only size they had left. I have one Classic in a size 40 that I like the look of but I find to be very small. I can't layer at all and can barely zip. I purchased this new jacket in a 44. Do you think it will be too big or maybe it will be comfortable?


----------



## frostiblack

Hi all, 

Any suggestions on how to _style_ this vest (but in black lambskin)? Trying to think of unique or innovative things to layer with it that I might otherwise miss. 

Tanks? Other tops?


----------



## _debi_

frostiblack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any suggestions on how to _style_ this vest (but in black lambskin)? Trying to think of unique or innovative things to layer with it that I might otherwise miss.
> 
> Tanks? Other tops?




I have one of the classic style leather vests and I was surprised how versatile it is. I wear it over most things, the only thing it doesn't suit being over top of is a short sleeved t shirt. That looks kind of funny in my opinion. But I don't wear a lot of those anyhow. It looks great over anything sleeveless or longer sleeved. 

Have you bought it already? If not I say go for it, you'll get a lot of use out of it. And they are surprisingly warm also.


----------



## dcblam

^^ I totally agree with debi on this......
I have several RO vests and find them to be so helpful when pulling together a "look" that says casual but polished (what a contradiction!).  Yes, looks best with sleeveless and long sleeves.  

Frostiblack - just play around with it.  Congrats on getting this nice STOOGES piece.


----------



## frostiblack

Thanks very much for the advice! I found a great deal on it and am super stoked to play around with it! I live in Alberta, Canada so it can get pretty chilly and I'm excited to see how it'll pad out my fall wardrobe especially. Or even cool summer nights. This Rick Owens phase is a lot of fun, but bad for the pocketbook.



_debi_ said:


> I have one of the classic style leather vests and I was surprised how versatile it is. I wear it over most things, the only thing it doesn't suit being over top of is a short sleeved t shirt. That looks kind of funny in my opinion. But I don't wear a lot of those anyhow. It looks great over anything sleeveless or longer sleeved.
> 
> Have you bought it already? If not I say go for it, you'll get a lot of use out of it. And they are surprisingly warm also.





dcblam said:


> ^^ I totally agree with debi on this......
> I have several RO vests and find them to be so helpful when pulling  together a "look" that says casual but polished (what a contradiction!).   Yes, looks best with sleeveless and long sleeves.
> 
> Frostiblack - just play around with it.  Congrats on getting this nice STOOGES piece.


----------



## frostiblack

Just an update on the Stooges vest - I bought it and am loving it. It's definitely perfect for sleeveless shirts, but I have to do some experimenting to see what long-sleeved shirts I can get away with underneath. 

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## _debi_

frostiblack said:


> Just an update on the Stooges vest - I bought it and am loving it. It's definitely perfect for sleeveless shirts, but I have to do some experimenting to see what long-sleeved shirts I can get away with underneath.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions!




No problem! Glad you're happy with it.


----------



## alanboo

Hi fellow rick owens lovers,

I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me authenticate these rick owen's boots? They are from Ebay, the thing that concerns me are the sole has a hexagon and I can't see the signature, and also the seam on the front. Is this authentic or fake?

Thanks


----------



## ncch

i need help styling this skirt!  its the pillar skirt.


http://www.farfetch.com/de/shopping/women/item10959514.aspx


i love it but i havent really worn it yet.. i dont know if it looks better with a loose / tight? tucked / untucked?  loose top untucked makes me kinda look like i have no shape but something tighter on top makes the outfit look very tight all over..  and as for shoes.. flat sandals?


suggestions please!


----------



## _debi_

ncch said:


> i need help styling this skirt!  its the pillar skirt.
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/de/shopping/women/item10959514.aspx
> 
> 
> i love it but i havent really worn it yet.. i dont know if it looks better with a loose / tight? tucked / untucked?  loose top untucked makes me kinda look like i have no shape but something tighter on top makes the outfit look very tight all over..  and as for shoes.. flat sandals?
> 
> 
> suggestions please!




Personally I'd go fitted on top as the skirt isn't that fitted. Otherwise as you say you'd look too shapeless. Tucked or untucked but fitted. 

And yeah flat sandals or boots would look good I think.


----------



## ncch

_debi_ said:


> Personally I'd go fitted on top as the skirt isn't that fitted. Otherwise as you say you'd look too shapeless. Tucked or untucked but fitted.
> 
> And yeah flat sandals or boots would look good I think.


 
thanks!  i tried the skirt on with a couple different tops and i found a fitted one that looks pretty good!


----------



## dcblam

ncch said:


> thanks!  i tried the skirt on with a couple different tops and i found a fitted one that looks pretty good!



GREAT - wish I could be of help....just start tying lot of tops on to see what you like.  The other thing to do is a lot of google images of the skirt and see what retailers are pairing with pilar!  Enjoy!


----------



## ncch

dcblam said:


> GREAT - wish I could be of help....just start tying lot of tops on to see what you like.  The other thing to do is a lot of google images of the skirt and see what retailers are pairing with pilar!  Enjoy!


 


haha thats exactly what i did but it doesnt really help because the models are all super skinny and so tall!  but i can make it work too with the right top!  thanks dcblam


----------



## grnbri

Do people generally size up or stay with usual Italian size with Classic moto?  Sorry if sizing was covered earlier....


----------



## _debi_

grnbri said:


> Do people generally size up or stay with usual Italian size with Classic moto?  Sorry if sizing was covered earlier....




Hi, I stick to my normal size. It feels tight at first but they stretch. The first one I bought I sized up, and I wish I hadn't because it stretched so much that I can't wear it now because it looks too big. And I love it too much to get rid of it, so it just hangs in my closet making me sad.  haha


----------



## grnbri

_debi_ said:


> Hi, I stick to my normal size. It feels tight at first but they stretch. The first one I bought I sized up, and I wish I hadn't because it stretched so much that I can't wear it now because it looks too big. And I love it too much to get rid of it, so it just hangs in my closet making me sad.  haha




Thanks! How is it supposed to fit? Mine fits more like the first (a bit more loose) than the second (which looks more skin tight and tighter in armpits) - should I size down to look like the second because it will stretch to the first?  I always run cold and would want option to layer also which is why I chose the larger size - but I don't want to keep if it will stretch out (I am Italian 40/Fr 38 and this jacket is IT 42).


----------



## dcblam

^^ It DOES get confusing, and what I'll write won't be very helpful since I wear either a IT42 or IT44, and for me it depends on the cut AND the leather for the jacket.  My arms are developed, as well as my back, so if I want more room, I get the 44.  For some thinner leathers that will stretch a bit more, I take a 42.  It's all about personal preference.

It LOOKS like the first jacket may have a thicker lining inside?  IF so, it won't look as form fitting as the second jacket.  

IF the return policy permits, get both sizes so you can try them on....that's the BEST way to figure it out.

Good luck


----------



## jenskar

Hi everyone -- wondering, has anyone seen the Passport blue lambskin bikers in person? From the Myhabit photo, it looks like a thicker, shiny kind of finish.  I'm sorely tempted!  Thoughts?


----------



## dcblam

Hey jenskar - hugs n kisses to you. 
Saw the Passport in person awhile back. Gorgeous color. Will go nicely with your coloring, esp your beautiful hair!

Go for it!


----------



## jenskar

dcblam said:


> Hey jenskar - hugs n kisses to you.
> Saw the Passport in person awhile back. Gorgeous color. Will go nicely with your coloring, esp your beautiful hair!
> 
> Go for it!



I'll let you know ... it should be here in a few days.  Just in time to take it to Santa Fe!  80's during the day, high 50's at night and dry! 

Thanks for the encouragement ;-0 and how have you and everyone been?


----------



## jenskar

And here's a photo of it ... so yummy!  DCblam, thanks for giving me the push I needed


----------



## Loganz

Just wanted to chime in on RO sizing for those who are new to the brand - I have always purchased RO from a retailer that accepts returns just in case a new style is cut different. I also always see what size the model is wearing and base my initial decision on that. I used to be a 38 in Rick then the armpits got smaller (or my shoulders got bigger - hard to say which) and I started buying 40's. I have a shearling Rick that is a 42, and even though the arms are ridiculously long on me I needed the 42 to zip up through the body and be comfortable in the shoulders/back. The shearling jackets do not stretch so much, and obviously are much thicker. The classic moto jackets should be snugger as they will stretch over time.


----------



## clarkda

dcblam said:


> RO at Paris Fashion Week .....
> Rick being Rick.....
> 
> http://www.highsnobiety.com/2015/01...-full-frontal-nudity-paris-mens-fashion-week/
> 
> http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/rick-owens-responds-to-controversy-8144430
> 
> clarkda - where are you???  Would love your take on this collection.......




Sorry for my lack of posting, i started a new job and its really demanding of my time so somethings had to be dropped 

On that collection and the one that just walked in paris, im a little bored of the collections, i struggle to find anything to buy, the new brown shearling in the new collection is so beautiful in person, saw it in paris a few weeks ago. Shock aside, the clothes are average.... Having said that the embelishment on the new sphinx womens collection is stunning




 I havent bought much rick of late, just a blistered biker jacket, a few basics and a sweater. He hasnt really released much that tickled my fancy, the sable coat in the palais royale store is next level if anyone has the climate/bank account for it!


----------



## _debi_

clarkda said:


> Sorry for my lack of posting, i started a new job and its really demanding of my time so somethings had to be dropped
> 
> On that collection and the one that just walked in paris, im a little bored of the collections, i struggle to find anything to buy, the new brown shearling in the new collection is so beautiful in person, saw it in paris a few weeks ago. Shock aside, the clothes are average.... Having said that the embelishment on the new sphinx womens collection is stunning
> 
> View attachment 3076973
> 
> 
> I havent bought much rick of late, just a blistered biker jacket, a few basics and a sweater. He hasnt really released much that tickled my fancy, the sable coat in the palais royale store is next level if anyone has the climate/bank account for it!




Welcome back! What's the new job?

I agree, it just seems like the same things come out season after season with only a handful of really new and unique pieces. It's disappointing. 

Having said that I'm considering this jacket... Do any of you have experience with the feather down pieces? It looks pretty warm and cozy but it'd be good to hear that it's warm and cozy in real life. I want something really toasty.

http://api.shopstyle.com/action/apiVisitRetailer?id=483276284&pid=iOS_app_v3


----------



## forumjp

Hi expert,

Could you authenticate this?

I bought Rick Owens jacket from eBay.

I think that tag is a little different from other Rick Owens.

Usually this logo font is blurred.
But the logo of my jacket is clear.

I am suspecting whether this is fake.

But the zip marking is "RY".

Is this authentic?

Please let me know.


----------



## finer_woman

Does anyone own one of the neoprene backed jackets and can post pics of how it looks broken in?


----------



## Dahls

Hi all,

Hoping you can help me out with your expertise: I'm looking to invest in my first RO biker jacket, and need a little help narrowing down my options. I live in Texas and it doesn't get too cold here, and there isn't a store near me that carries RO. I called the NY store, and actually felt more confused with all the leather options.

Would appreciate your thoughts on which jacket/leather type you would recommend.

Thanks!!!


----------



## luckyblackdress

Dahls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping you can help me out with your expertise: I'm looking to invest in my first RO biker jacket, and need a little help narrowing down my options. I live in Texas and it doesn't get too cold here, and there isn't a store near me that carries RO. I called the NY store, and actually felt more confused with all the leather options.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts on which jacket/leather type you would recommend.
> 
> Thanks!!!



A blistered jacket is usually lighter weight/thinner jacket. I loved it for fall & winter in sf area of California. Not too heavy.


----------



## dcblam

Dahls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping you can help me out with your expertise: I'm looking to invest in my first RO biker jacket, and need a little help narrowing down my options. I live in Texas and it doesn't get too cold here, and there isn't a store near me that carries RO. I called the NY store, and actually felt more confused with all the leather options.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts on which jacket/leather type you would recommend.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I ditto the comments on the previous post.  Stick to jackets that are from the Spring Summer collections (have you looked at MyHabit?  Nice $ and nice return policy since you are not near a RO boutique) and yes, blistered leathers are USUALLY lighter.  There&#8217;s no slam dunk route to take as his leathers vary season to season.  

IMPORTANT to keep in mind that his blistered leather jackets feel a lot like paper/fabric and NOT leather.  At first, I was put off by this, but soon came to realize that the lightness and drape that I was looking for was more of a priority.  So, blistered leathers came into my world.  IF you are looking for a leather that is really lightweight and NOT blistered, that is even MORE of a challenge.  Good luck.

As an example, here&#8217;s a blistered that is on the site - notice how it drapes.  Oh, and the blistered leathers can also look irregular, as it shows the skin of the leather:

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...x=18&discovery=search&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_18

in black:

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...sindex=23&discovery=search&ref=qd_all_sr_1_23

Also in non blistered leather:

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...8&sindex=5&discovery=search&ref=qd_all_sr_1_5


AND, after re-reading your post, I suggest that if you can, order several jackets in different styles to get a better idea of what style you prefer.  The &#8220;classic&#8221; biker jackets are very narrow in the arms relative to other cuts.  There are people who order this style that are not interested in zipping up the jacket.  Body styles come into place as well.  IF you have a bust, the classic style seems to be a boob smasher for many.  If you are curvy, some of us really like the princess cut.  GRRRR, I know - so confusing.  Since this is an investment piece, you&#8217;ll have to do some work.

Good luck.


----------



## Dahls

luckyblackdress said:


> A blistered jacket is usually lighter weight/thinner jacket. I loved it for fall & winter in sf area of California. Not too heavy.



Thank you for the recommendation &#128512; I went ahead and ordered a few styles including the blistered. Keeping my fingers crossed that the perfect jacket is on its way to me!


----------



## Dahls

dcblam said:


> I ditto the comments on the previous post.  Stick to jackets that are from the Spring Summer collections (have you looked at MyHabit?  Nice $ and nice return policy since you are not near a RO boutique) and yes, blistered leathers are USUALLY lighter.  Theres no slam dunk route to take as his leathers vary season to season.
> 
> IMPORTANT to keep in mind that his blistered leather jackets feel a lot like paper/fabric and NOT leather.  At first, I was put off by this, but soon came to realize that the lightness and drape that I was looking for was more of a priority.  So, blistered leathers came into my world.  IF you are looking for a leather that is really lightweight and NOT blistered, that is even MORE of a challenge.  Good luck.
> 
> As an example, heres a blistered that is on the site - notice how it drapes.  Oh, and the blistered leathers can also look irregular, as it shows the skin of the leather:
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...x=18&discovery=search&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_18
> 
> in black:
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...sindex=23&discovery=search&ref=qd_all_sr_1_23
> 
> Also in non blistered leather:
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...8&sindex=5&discovery=search&ref=qd_all_sr_1_5
> 
> 
> AND, after re-reading your post, I suggest that if you can, order several jackets in different styles to get a better idea of what style you prefer.  The classic biker jackets are very narrow in the arms relative to other cuts.  There are people who order this style that are not interested in zipping up the jacket.  Body styles come into place as well.  IF you have a bust, the classic style seems to be a boob smasher for many.  If you are curvy, some of us really like the princess cut.  GRRRR, I know - so confusing.  Since this is an investment piece, youll have to do some work.
> 
> Good luck.



Wow, thank you!!!

I've done a lot of reading and 'research' but it definitely doesn't compare to your experience! Went ahead and ordered in different styles and sizes from my habit - thanks also for the links - to see what works. I've been waiting a really long time to pull the trigger on one of these, so very much appreciate you weighing in &#128512;


----------



## dcblam

Dahls said:


> Wow, thank you!!!
> 
> I've done a lot of reading and 'research' but it definitely doesn't compare to your experience! Went ahead and ordered in different styles and sizes from my habit - thanks also for the links - to see what works. I've been waiting a really long time to pull the trigger on one of these, so very much appreciate you weighing in &#128512;



FANTASTIC!

Please be sure to come back and give us an update....we all love to see success stories and scores.......


----------



## clarkda

_debi_ said:


> Welcome back! What's the new job?
> 
> I agree, it just seems like the same things come out season after season with only a handful of really new and unique pieces. It's disappointing.
> 
> Having said that I'm considering this jacket... Do any of you have experience with the feather down pieces? It looks pretty warm and cozy but it'd be good to hear that it's warm and cozy in real life. I want something really toasty.
> 
> http://api.shopstyle.com/action/apiVisitRetailer?id=483276284&pid=iOS_app_v3




I've kinda reinvented myself, im now CMO of two companies and a consultant for a third, so its a new adventure, but i have no life anymore really.... Im basically brioni by day and rick by night (on the rare night out)

He only experience i have is with a down filled leather mollino vest, warm, but i didnt keep it long as it wasnt really my style, gave it to a friend with better arm muscles hahahahaha

How are you liking the new Sphinx collection?
The sequin pieces, especially the jacket is breathtaking, the draping on the back is masterful imo.

Does anyone have any good mod-shots to show off?
I miss this thread and seeing all the great Rick looks,
When i was in Paris at the end of june i went to a Rick Owens party and it was so interesting to see people mix years of his different collections into looks...


----------



## yellowsuitcase

I was wondering if it's truly possible to survive a new york winter with only rick owens stuff. What do you guys think?


----------



## demicouture

yellowsuitcase said:


> I was wondering if it's truly possible to survive a new york winter with only rick owens stuff. What do you guys think?




Absolutely ! All about layering!! And he does make some beautifully warm cozy knits [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mundodabolsa

yellowsuitcase said:


> I was wondering if it's truly possible to survive a new york winter with only rick owens stuff. What do you guys think?



If you get some of the heavier jackets with shearling or fleece, sure.  

But you are going to need some non-rick owens gloves and boots and so forth.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

True. But he doesn't really have any of those super heavy polar vortex ready coats. And his layering pieces are all pretty thin.


----------



## mundodabolsa

yellowsuitcase said:


> True. But he doesn't really have any of those super heavy polar vortex ready coats. And his layering pieces are all pretty thin.



Keep in mind you asked about surviving, not about being comfortable and not freezing!


----------



## clarkda

yellowsuitcase said:


> I was wondering if it's truly possible to survive a new york winter with only rick owens stuff. What do you guys think?




Absolutely, layer up, his cashmere blend basics. Knitwear and shearlings are great. I dont wear his pants but i imagine the wool or leather fabric ways are toasty


----------



## yellowsuitcase

mundodabolsa said:


> Keep in mind you asked about surviving, not about being comfortable and not freezing!



 

I need to not freeze. I'm terrified of the cold. NYC summers I can deal with without so much as breaking a sweat but still wear shearling when everyone has moved onto their nice light little leather jackets.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

clarkda said:


> Absolutely, layer up, his cashmere blend basics. Knitwear and shearlings are great. I dont wear his pants but i imagine the wool or leather fabric ways are toasty



His cashmere basics are nice but are they all so sheer? I don't think the no bra look is acceptable anywhere really. I had to pass up on a couple of his skirt from the lillies line because there's no way i can hang out with my undies showing.


----------



## clarkda

yellowsuitcase said:


> His cashmere basics are nice but are they all so sheer? I don't think the no bra look is acceptable anywhere really. I had to pass up on a couple of his skirt from the lillies line because there's no way i can hang out with my undies showing.




The FW collection basics are thicker than SS, i find the SS and new Forever lines to be sheer also, but i dont mind having a nip out.... Tastefully of course


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I find myself wearing more and more RO. Especially the lilies line. I am around 5'3 so I am wondering if anyone has experience with the maxi  draped jersey dress. Will it be easy for me to alter it? And anyone know if it is super sheer. I see other discussions talk about that aspect of RO. I don't mind a bit. 



I am also thinking of getting this jacket. Did anyone like it? I am a bit worried it will be a seasonal thing.


----------



## chloe speaks

yellowsuitcase said:


> I need to not freeze. I'm terrified of the cold. NYC summers I can deal with without so much as breaking a sweat but still wear shearling when everyone has moved onto their nice light little leather jackets.



I don't know what is in the current season but I have seen some very toasty RO full-length shearlings. I would love one of those to get through NYC winter! Just a warning to avoid the styles with the knit underarms for a truly outerwear experience.


----------



## jetstream7

just a heads up, I saw Rick Owens @ TJ Maxx


----------



## yellowsuitcase

jetstream7 said:


> just a heads up, I saw Rick Owens @ TJ Maxx


Which one?


----------



## simone72

yellowsuitcase said:


> Which one?


Wow where?


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Does anyone know which season or what style or line this one belongs to? I've never seen Rick Owens do something like this.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...YynaVS0Tgl_EShwiPexnp_--5LNc__SoD0aAuEu8P8HAQ


----------



## jetstream7

simone72 said:


> Wow where?


 west palm beach, fl.
it was a drapey grey drkshdw vest.


----------



## clarkda

I'm surprised no one has mentioned rick's latest show....

It's sad, from what i've seen, that people have taken from the show that rick thinks we should be wearing other people. Instead of seperating the fashion and the show/message...

Anyone else have thoughts?


----------



## finer_woman

Just ordered this shearling in 44. I have the leather bikers in 44 so I'm crossing my fingers this fits. Ideally I think I would have gone with a 46 if it was available. Anyone have this one?

http://www.spenceclothing.com/store/women/Rick-owens--biker-shearling--leather-jacket-art40399.html


----------



## Dahls

Hi all,


Does this look like normal blistering, or more like a really used jacket? I'm looking at buying secondhand, and would really appreciate your advice and expert opinions!

TIA!


----------



## clarkda

Dahls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look like normal blistering, or more like a really used jacket? I'm looking at buying secondhand, and would really appreciate your advice and expert opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




Looks normal


----------



## purplepoodles

yellowsuitcase said:


> I was wondering if it's truly possible to survive a new york winter with only rick owens stuff. What do you guys think?




Probably if you can pick the right pieces. RO is fairly popular in Montreal, an extremely cold city. I would plan on wearing an other brand full coverage heavy coat with waterproof & insulated boots when it's really really freezing. 

Just getting into RO & this thread is so helpful. Thanks everyone! 

I get most of my RO in Montreal but live in another provence so it's a very slow acquisition strategy. Love his leggings & sweaters...


----------



## Dahls

clarkda said:


> Looks normal



Thank you &#128512;


----------



## Dahls

Hi again,

So after reading 200+ pages of this thread, and getting lots of great advice from here too, I'm finally starting to narrow down which jacket I want. My question is, can anyone identify the leather type based on a photo? I can't get a picture of the tag, but this jacket looks so soft!!


----------



## ncch

What does everyone think of the long exploder jacket?  I think it looks really good but my friend thinks its a bit much.. Also it's kind of thin so is it meant to be more of a late fall / early spring piece?


----------



## FancyMeFresh

My Rick Owens clean moto jacket in Tear!


----------



## clarkda

Dahls said:


> Hi again,
> 
> 
> 
> So after reading 200+ pages of this thread, and getting lots of great advice from here too, I'm finally starting to narrow down which jacket I want. My question is, can anyone identify the leather type based on a photo? I can't get a picture of the tag, but this jacket looks so soft!!




IMO it looks like an iteration of blistered lamb, i couldnt gove you more than that, just from photos its hard to tell if its a fw or ss weight. Still a great jacket



ncch said:


> What does everyone think of the long exploder jacket?  I think it looks really good but my friend thinks its a bit much.. Also it's kind of thin so is it meant to be more of a late fall / early spring piece?




Get the short version, personally im eyeing up the all black version with the fur hood, the long version is a bit much... (You have good friends not to lie to you)



FancyMeFresh said:


> My Rick Owens clean moto jacket in Tear!




Great jacket, i tried on a jacket in tear, the colour washed me out unfortunately


----------



## QuelleFromage

Anyone buy the new "palm" color yet? DH came home with a jacket for me. I love green but green Rick is throwing me off


----------



## dharma

QuelleFromage said:


> Anyone buy the new "palm" color yet? DH came home with a jacket for me. I love green but green Rick is throwing me off



What a nice DH! I love Palm but I'm not getting it because I have Beetle from a few years ago. I think when RO "does color" it's usually pretty fabulous. Palm will work with all the usual Rick colors, warm and cool, so it should be easy to incorporate with other pieces. Enjoy it!


----------



## dharma

FancyMeFresh said:


> My Rick Owens clean moto jacket in Tear!



Beautiful color!


----------



## mundodabolsa

QuelleFromage said:


> Anyone buy the new "palm" color yet? DH came home with a jacket for me. I love green but green Rick is throwing me off



Oh I want to see I want to see! I love green everything!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

dharma said:


> What a nice DH! I love Palm but I'm not getting it because I have Beetle from a few years ago. I think when RO "does color" it's usually pretty fabulous. Palm will work with all the usual Rick colors, warm and cool, so it should be easy to incorporate with other pieces. Enjoy it!



Thank you! I have green eyes so I like to wear green when I can find it. To find Rick AND green is so fabulous - but I didn't like the rest of the collection as much as I can't wear the boxy pieces, so I hope it works with black 



mundodabolsa said:


> Oh I want to see I want to see! I love green everything!!



I'll post it  Maybe you guys can help me figure out how to tie the silk lining 

BTW, it's SORT of off topic, but Zara has a wrapped faux suede shirt this season that is a direct Rick lift (it's not blistered but the way it wraps and zips). It should work with our pieces so I'm going to give it a shot...will advise!


----------



## FancyMeFresh

dharma said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'll try to post a full body of the Cyclops Palm jacket soon,  as this was more a scarf pic. I LOVE this color. And since I can wear it with a warm purple here (this was with jeans and a black Dries tee - for an investment bank event LOL) it can probably work with many things  

Here's the link on the RO site: https://www.rickowens.eu/en/women/products/rp16s9701ln-25


----------



## Jen123

QuelleFromage said:


> I'll try to post a full body of the Cyclops Palm jacket soon,  as this was more a scarf pic. I LOVE this color. And since I can wear it with a warm purple here (this was with jeans and a black Dries tee - for an investment bank event LOL) it can probably work with many things
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link on the RO site: https://www.rickowens.eu/en/women/products/rp16s9701ln-25




Beautiful scarf!!


----------



## luckyblackdress

QuelleFromage said:


> BTW, it's SORT of off topic, but Zara has a wrapped faux suede shirt this season that is a direct Rick lift (it's not blistered but the way it wraps and zips). It should work with our pieces so I'm going to give it a shot...will advise!


I ended up getting that jacket too
.. in taupe-brown and black, it's very light weight (good for summer and spring) + stretchy. I love it because since I foolishly sold off my blistered jacket few years ago, I've been patiently on the hunt for a warm weather weight, super soft RO jacket. This will fill in the spot for now. 


Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DragonLilly

Buy the way, LK is not kangaroo ... at least not in my experience ...

"LK" - Classic Biker - Black - 100% Lamb - leather finish more like suede ... 

SPHINX F/W 15


----------



## gummyb34r5

Hey guys! So I'm planning to get a Rick Owens biker jacket and after going through the thread, I think I want the blister leather (I like the drapey thin leather). However I was wondering what the longevity of the blister leather is like. Does the leather peel? Does it get more and blistered as you wear it? I would love to know how long you guys have had your blister leather jackets for!  thank youu.


----------



## _debi_

gummyb34r5 said:


> Hey guys! So I'm planning to get a Rick Owens biker jacket and after going through the thread, I think I want the blister leather (I like the drapey thin leather). However I was wondering what the longevity of the blister leather is like. Does the leather peel? Does it get more and blistered as you wear it? I would love to know how long you guys have had your blister leather jackets for!  thank youu.




Hi, I don't have a blister jacket but have a blistered vest. It looks the same as when I bought it probably two years ago, but then I don't wear it as much as you would a jacket. I don't think it would change that much though.


----------



## clarkda

gummyb34r5 said:


> Hey guys! So I'm planning to get a Rick Owens biker jacket and after going through the thread, I think I want the blister leather (I like the drapey thin leather). However I was wondering what the longevity of the blister leather is like. Does the leather peel? Does it get more and blistered as you wear it? I would love to know how long you guys have had your blister leather jackets for!  thank youu.




I lean towards my blistered leather pieces more than others, i like the drape and the matte-ness of the leather. I have a jacket from Crust 09 with blistered sleeves, same as they were when i got it, if not a bit softer and spongier. It doesn't peel not does it get more blistered (that i have noticed). Hope this helps


----------



## clarkda

I found these images of the wonderful Daphne Guinness at some event giving a very formal/ladylike spin on a rick jacket. May serve as a bit of Rick-spiration for someone out there...

View attachment 3355168
View attachment 3355170


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> I found these images of the wonderful Daphne Guinness at some event giving a very formal/ladylike spin on a rick jacket. May serve as a bit of Rick-spiration for someone out there...
> 
> View attachment 3355168
> View attachment 3355170



I'd love to see but the link doesn't work, could you repost please?


----------



## clarkda

Here are the images
Also a couple more of Daphne in Rick, she seems to wear things backwards a lot....


----------



## mundodabolsa

clarkda said:


> Here are the images
> Also a couple more of Daphne in Rick, she seems to wear things backwards a lot....



Thank you!! I have a jacket in the cut of the first picture (not fur/or is that just a gauzy material like hers obviously!) and it's one of my favorite things to wear over dresses.


----------



## dcblam

clarkda said:


> View attachment 3355808
> View attachment 3355809
> 
> 
> Here are the images
> Also a couple more of Daphne in Rick, she seems to wear things backwards a lot....
> 
> View attachment 3355810
> View attachment 3355811
> View attachment 3355812





Hello my RO peeps - long time not here and hope all is well.

clarkda -
Great images and very inspiring, love her playfulness and the fact that shes so imaginative.  Love that shes wearing something inside/out as well.

AND.....for for any visual for you..........

Here they are, at The White House State Dinner.......

upscalehype.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/rickowens-640x640.jpg


----------



## clarkda

I saw pictures of Hun at the Whitehouse, i love the sequined pieces from Sphinx like what shes wearing.



dcblam said:


> Hello my RO peeps - long time not here and hope all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> clarkda -
> 
> Great images and very inspiring, love her playfulness and the fact that shes so imaginative.  Love that shes wearing something inside/out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> AND.....for for any visual for you..........
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, at The White House State Dinner.......
> 
> 
> 
> upscalehype.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/rickowens-640x640.jpg


----------



## clarkda

I was looking through old collections of revillion fur from when rick was creative director. IMO its some of my absolute favourite stuff he's designed, it has his edge, but with an added elegance often missed in his mainline collection pieces, below are links to two collections with average image quality but you will get the idea...

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2004-ready-to-wear/revillon#collection

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2006-couture/revillon#collection


----------



## DragonLilly

I see that the collective knowledge on this thread is beyond anything I witnessed before so I guess this would be a good place to ask for help/advice regarding RO jacket ...
Does anyone know the difference between LK & LN ?
They both say brushed lamb leather .... In my experience LK is like suede finish. I saw it once in a store but they didn't have my size. 
Now, if anyone can help me with the LN, I would very much appreciate your feedback!


----------



## dcblam

DragonLilly said:


> I see that the collective knowledge on this thread is beyond anything I witnessed before so I guess this would be a good place to ask for help/advice regarding RO jacket ...
> Does anyone know the difference between LK & LN ?
> They both say brushed lamb leather .... In my experience LK is like suede finish. I saw it once in a store but they didn't have my size.
> Now, if anyone can help me with the LN, I would very much appreciate your feedback!



I have a vest that’s marked LNP and it’s a lamb leather with a metallic/pearlized finish.  I bet the N is for lamb but have no idea about how it’s finished.  Sorry I cannot be more helpful.  Just so you know, the L means “leather”.


----------



## sarajblue

clarkda said:


> I was looking through old collections of revillion fur from when rick was creative director. IMO its some of my absolute favourite stuff he's designed, it has his edge, but with an added elegance often missed in his mainline collection pieces, below are links to two collections with average image quality but you will get the idea...
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2004-ready-to-wear/revillon#collection
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2006-couture/revillon#collection



Whoa this is so cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## syyy

DragonLilly said:


> I see that the collective knowledge on this thread is beyond anything I witnessed before so I guess this would be a good place to ask for help/advice regarding RO jacket ...
> Does anyone know the difference between LK & LN ?
> They both say brushed lamb leather .... In my experience LK is like suede finish. I saw it once in a store but they didn't have my size.
> Now, if anyone can help me with the LN, I would very much appreciate your feedback!



I would like to know this as well. I believe, although not entirely sure, that LK is a form on Lamb Nubuck. I do not know what LN is outside of being Lamb.

Also, does anyone know the difference between the Calf on LCW and LGW?


----------



## etherealhav0c

Hi Ladies! 

This thread is amazing and has been so informative in learning about Rick Owens and his beautiful jackets. I'm looking to purchase my first black leather jacket investment piece and I wanted to get all your advices on a versatile Rick Owens leather weight and/or wash. I'm unfamiliar with how warm his paper thin leathers vs thicker/medium weight leathers. I'm looking for something that is versatile for Fall, Spring, and Summer (so around the 45-70 degree range) if such a thing exists. If I can get away with a thinner leather in 45 degrees then that'd be perfect because I do value the lightness of the thinner jackets. 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## dcblam

Hello - and hope others will chime in with their opinions.
I have several of his jackets and my “go to” items seem to be his blistered leather jackets.  I love the drape, the lightness and it’s possible to wear a light sweater underneath some of them.  I tend to run “hot”, so his thicker leathers are winter wear for me.  
At first I was put off by the paper leather as they really don’t have the classic, butter-feel of leather.  Now, I love the feel, the look and the fact that they are not “pristine” looking......
Hope you find something to your liking.....


----------



## designergoods

I am a RO newbie and recently purchased my first jacket (I believe its called a princess jacket), used but in good condition. Could anyone chime in to share their thoughts on how this type of leather is? I researched it being a glass ice lamb? Also, is this a recent style, durable, comfortable, true to size, etc? Appreciate any thoughts and info you may have on it


----------



## QuelleFromage

designergoods said:


> I am a RO newbie and recently purchased my first jacket (I believe its called a princess jacket), used but in good condition. Could anyone chime in to share their thoughts on how this type of leather is? I researched it being a glass ice lamb? Also, is this a recent style, durable, comfortable, true to size, etc? Appreciate any thoughts and info you may have on it
> View attachment 3568301
> View attachment 3568303
> View attachment 3568305


I have this jacket although I can't be sure it's the exact same leather, but it is this cut, the Princess with shawl collar. Mine is 2-3 years old. I love it. It's very fitted but given that,  runs true to size (I am a 00 and wear a 38). It can be worn open for a classic jacket look or zipped up and look sleek and a bit dangerous


----------



## designergoods

QuelleFromage said:


> I have this jacket although I can't be sure it's the exact same leather, but it is this cut, the Princess with shawl collar. Mine is 2-3 years old. I love it. It's very fitted but given that,  runs true to size (I am a 00 and wear a 38). It can be worn open for a classic jacket look or zipped up and look sleek and a bit dangerous


Thank you for sharing your thoughts on the fit and style of the jacket! I am a solid size 6 in most clothing so hope it fits comfortably. It is a little different than the lovely funnel collar styles out there but still edgy in a sense. Love to hear about the "bit dangerous" comment aspect  ...already like the design more!


----------



## QuelleFromage

designergoods said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts on the fit and style of the jacket! I am a solid size 6 in most clothing so hope it fits comfortably. It is a little different than the lovely funnel collar styles out there but still edgy in a sense. Love to hear about the "bit dangerous" comment aspect  ...already like the design more!


For "dangerous"  zip it up and wear with black jeans and either pointy heeled boots or motorcycle boots. Extra points for a high ponytail á la the final scene of "Grease".


----------



## designergoods

QuelleFromage said:


> For "dangerous"  zip it up and wear with black jeans and either pointy heeled boots or motorcycle boots. Extra points for a high ponytail á la the final scene of "Grease".


Ohh la la, I will give it a go! Chasing after my little ones, I got the motor boots and will pull my hair back! Maybe add some shades and belt - love the look 
Thank you for the cool style ideas


----------



## finer_woman

designergoods said:


> I am a RO newbie and recently purchased my first jacket (I believe its called a princess jacket), used but in good condition. Could anyone chime in to share their thoughts on how this type of leather is? I researched it being a glass ice lamb? Also, is this a recent style, durable, comfortable, true to size, etc? Appreciate any thoughts and info you may have on it
> View attachment 3568301
> View attachment 3568303
> View attachment 3568305



I'm a size US size 6 as well and usually buy 44 but not in this style, the biker style. RO seems to run small to me but hopefully this fits you


----------



## designergoods

finer_woman said:


> I'm a size US size 6 as well and usually buy 44 but not in this style, the biker style. RO seems to run small to me but hopefully this fits you


Yikes, thank you sharing what size you wear! I am currently reading up on the thread and the jackets sound like they do run a size to three too small. Sheesh, its so hard to figure out! The jacket that is coming does have a good return policy so I may need to send it back and try ordering a 42 and 44.
May I ask what leather type you have and has it stretched out with wear?


----------



## _debi_

designergoods said:


> Yikes, thank you sharing what size you wear! I am currently reading up on the thread and the jackets sound like they do run a size to three too small. Sheesh, its so hard to figure out! The jacket that is coming does have a good return policy so I may need to send it back and try ordering a 42 and 44.
> May I ask what leather type you have and has it stretched out with wear?



Hi there, just to chime in they do stretch out a size with wear. I have two 40s that seemed the right size when I bought them but have stretched to the point I can't wear them anymore. So since then I always get 38, even if it feels tight at first don't worry about it as long as you can do it up. It will stretch out.


----------



## designergoods

_debi_ said:


> Hi there, just to chime in they do stretch out a size with wear. I have two 40s that seemed the right size when I bought them but have stretched to the point I can't wear them anymore. So since then I always get 38, even if it feels tight at first don't worry about it as long as you can do it up. It will stretch out.


Thank you for chiming in! I am reading up on this thread and you have a beautiful collection! I did read that the lamb stretches out more than the calf. I did find the 40 super small to the point I couldn't zip it up. Therefore, I ordered the clean biker jacket, calf, in a 42 and found the body to fit along with the arms but it was super tight in my under arm area. The seller doesnt have a 44 so I ordered a 46 - may be better sized arm holes but worried the body may be too large. Ugggg, if only the arm holes were larger but I dont foresee that area stretching out


----------



## jetstream7

To south Floridians, there is a good amount of Rick Owens @ the Century 21 in Sawgrass for ladies. Leather jackets: moto and classic RO style, knit jackets, Lilies dresses, silk tunics/dresses, knit tops, a few pairs of knit leggings.


----------



## Bichette

Hi guys!

I need your advice! I purchased a RO jacket (Koolaid with hood) from Ebay and received it today. It fits me perfectly and looks like new BUT there is a small rip under the left armpit! I left a message with the seller because it was certainly not disclosed in the description. I am attaching a picture of the problem. Do you think that I could mend that seam? I am annoyed that this was not disclosed, I wouldn't not have paid that price for a flawed jacket. But that hooded jacket is really cool. What are your thoughts on this? Do you think I could repair it? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## randr21

Bichette said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I need your advice! I purchased a RO jacket (Koolaid with hood) from Ebay and received it today. It fits me perfectly and looks like new BUT there is a small rip under the left armpit! I left a message with the seller because it was certainly not disclosed in the description. I am attaching a picture of the problem. Do you think that I could mend that seam? I am annoyed that this was not disclosed, I wouldn't not have paid that price for a flawed jacket. But that hooded jacket is really cool. What are your thoughts on this? Do you think I could repair it? Thanks in advance for your help.


Yes, not a hard repair.  It's right at seam too...not big.


----------



## Videolife

Hello all. Couple questions for you guys. Picked up a brand new (or at least it was listed as such) Rick leather mollino from eBay and that little piece of cloth at the bottom of the zipper is a bit tattered (no problem to provide pictures, if needed), though enough so to cause issues when trying to zip the jacket up. Is there an easy fix or would I need to get the entire zipper replaced? The seller recommended clear nail polish and though I wasn't sure if that would work or not, I assumed it's not a permanent fix. Any ideas?

Also, this is my first leather jacket from Rick. I have a few other leather jackets, one of which is from Epaulet and it uses Horween shell leather. The leather feels soft to the touch and it even looks "wet." Not sure how to describe it. Rick's feels stiff and feels and looks super dry. I was pretty shocked when I first handled it, as it felt like one of those cheap mall brand jackets. Is this because it's new and the leather will settle over time? Is it because it's old and needs to be conditioned? Something else, maybe? Would appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks.


----------



## papertiger

Bichette said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I need your advice! I purchased a RO jacket (Koolaid with hood) from Ebay and received it today. It fits me perfectly and looks like new BUT there is a small rip under the left armpit! I left a message with the seller because it was certainly not disclosed in the description. I am attaching a picture of the problem. Do you think that I could mend that seam? I am annoyed that this was not disclosed, I wouldn't not have paid that price for a flawed jacket. But that hooded jacket is really cool. What are your thoughts on this? Do you think I could repair it? Thanks in advance for your help.



That'll always be a problem unless someone reinforces the weak-spot from the reverse side. That's a big non-disclosure but it also could be why they're 'passing it on'.


----------



## Bichette

papertiger said:


> That'll always be a problem unless someone reinforces the weak-spot from the reverse side. That's a big non-disclosure but it also could be why they're 'passing it on'.



I decided to keep the jacket and I repaired it myself. So far so good and you can't tell. It was definitely a shady situation but the jacket is hard to find so I took my chances. Ebay is not for the faint of heart, no matter if you are the buyer or the seller!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Is anyone familiar with Rick Owens' small leather goods? I really like this little zip wallet.


----------



## kiwanja

Hi all! Seeking counsel on my first Rick Owens purchase and would appreciate any input/advice!
I've gone through pages of this thread and deduced some of the different leather types, and have concluded that blistered leathers are very thin and light. I'm looking for something more substantial than that, so I've ruled out blistered leathers for now.
Does anyone have any experience with this type of leather, in terms of warmth, thickness, how it ages, if it scratches easily, etc.?
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...c-biker-jacket-item-11946042.aspx?ffref=pp_pa

As background, I just purchased the Balenciaga leather jacket which is quite substantial (and I guess it's lambskin), and the Acne moto jacket in beige, so I am looking for something to round it out...
Thanks in advance for any input!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yoshi1296 said:


> Is anyone familiar with Rick Owens' small leather goods? I really like this little zip wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695807
> View attachment 3695808


I like Rick SLGs, they are quite "tough" looking but that's fun.


----------



## QuelleFromage

By the way, anyone have the mink-lined Rick jackets? Considering one if I can find out where he sources fur.


----------



## Flip88

QuelleFromage said:


> By the way, anyone have the mink-lined Rick jackets? Considering one if I can find out where he sources fur.


I would guess he uses Origin Assured fur, probably Saga.


----------



## designergoods

Could any Rick Owens specialists out there please help me with a jacket I just purchased from Nordstrom. Its from Moody F/W 14 collection, classic biker style, calf with code RP14F6708-LTQ (any one familiar with this leather type?). Similar to the Carapace jacket that came out since it also has a quilted lining. It also has YKK zippers which is different than my others that have RO zippers. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lae

designergoods said:


> Could any Rick Owens specialists out there please help me with a jacket I just purchased from Nordstrom. Its from Moody F/W 14 collection, classic biker style, calf with code RP14F6708-LTQ (any one familiar with this leather type?). Similar to the Carapace jacket that came out since it also has a quilted lining. It also has YKK zippers which is different than my others that have RO zippers.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


What kind of help are you looking for exactly?


----------



## andrey

have a nice day
can someone help me to check rick owens jacket from fall winter 2014 moody collection.
here is the pics


----------



## andrey




----------



## anisac

Hey guys, does anyone here own the leather thigh high sock boots?

I found a great deal for them but not sure if they're authentic so it would be great if anyone could help me work it out. To me they look pretty good but I'm not really familiar with them so it's hard to tell.

I just bought the drkshdw knit/wool version (neoprene lined) of these and I love the look and how snug they are on my tiny legs but I think the leather one would sit better and look better.

Also in the photos the calf looks like it might be too big, do y'all think it'd still be as tight as mine currently? Is this normal? Or would it be too big? I think the size of this is the same as the ones I own.

Thanks in advance

Photos:

https://postimg.org/gallery/245qvom58/


----------



## m.mb

Hi Ladies!
New here and looking for advice on my most recent Rick Owens purchase!
I bought a new pair of black sock wedges and was extremely excited when I received them. However, I soon realized there are tears on the stretch leather where it meets the top edge of the back leather panel on all four corners. I was wondering any of you have experienced anything like this with these shoes?


----------



## designergoods

m.mb said:


> Hi Ladies!
> New here and looking for advice on my most recent Rick Owens purchase!
> I bought a new pair of black sock wedges and was extremely excited when I received them. However, I soon realized there are tears on the stretch leather where it meets the top edge of the back leather panel on all four corners. I was wondering any of you have experienced anything like this with these shoes?


I don't have experience with their shoes but instead with RO leather jackets. I wouldn't think this acceptable. Especially since shoes will flex a lot with wear. Looks like it will tear and the leather looks compromised. Maybe some else can chime in on this who has these too.


----------



## Lae

m.mb said:


> Hi Ladies!
> New here and looking for advice on my most recent Rick Owens purchase!
> I bought a new pair of black sock wedges and was extremely excited when I received them. However, I soon realized there are tears on the stretch leather where it meets the top edge of the back leather panel on all four corners. I was wondering any of you have experienced anything like this with these shoes?


I'm not entirely sure which style that is, but I have two pairs of stretch leather over-the-knee boots and have not had any issues with tears. I would return them and buy another pair.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Are there counterfeit Rick Owens leather jackets? If so, if I buy a preloved one, do you know of any authenticator? Thanks


----------



## Lae

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there counterfeit Rick Owens leather jackets? If so, if I buy a preloved one, do you know of any authenticator? Thanks


If you post the link we would probably be able to help.


----------



## Antigone

Here are the pics from the seller:


----------



## Antigone

Cost is so far around US$800.

More pics:


----------



## Lae

It's authentic. If you have not tried on RO jackets before I would recommend asking for measurements because they run small to size, but do vary a bit between different types of leather. This particular style has a high waist, which makes it a more difficult fit than the classic biker if you have a long torso. I'm tall and unfortunately can't wear this style because the narrowest part of the jacket hits me at the widest part of my rib cage. It just doesn't look (or feel) right.


----------



## Antigone

Lae said:


> It's authentic.



Thanks! I have not tried a RO jacket before (nor have I seen one in person) and I am a bit on the tall side (5'8") but I don't have a long torso - but I guess this might not be the best style for me if it's high waist. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lae

Antigone said:


> Thanks! I have not tried a RO jacket before (nor have I seen one in person) and I am a bit on the tall side (5'8") but I don't have a long torso - but I guess this might not be the best style for me if it's high waist.
> 
> Thank you so much!


You can see the horizontal stretch line on the back in the pictures, that's the problem area for me (and for the seller, it seems). You could ask the seller for measurements from the shoulder to that line, as well as the circumference along that line to be sure that it works with your torso.


----------



## Antigone

Lae said:


> You can see the horizontal stretch line on the back in the pictures, that's the problem area for me (and for the seller, it seems).




Asked the seller for measurements. Thanks! Would you say this style will look good on uhm flat-chested or large-chested?


----------



## Vanana

Will have a short visit coming up in Rome Italy in a week and wonder if pricing is good there and if so where can I find try on different styling and shop for a rick Owens jacket please???? Appreciate any insight!!


----------



## Lae

Antigone said:


> Asked the seller for measurements. Thanks! Would you say this style will look good on uhm flat-chested or large-chested?


Generally speaking RO designs fit better on not too busty women but for the leather jackets it really depends on how you want to wear it. If you want to zip it up there is room for a small to medium bust but if you have a bigger chest zipping it all the way up would probably not be comfortable. Some women choose to zip it up to just below the bust and fold open the collars, whereas others choose not to zip it up at all.


----------



## Antigone

Lae said:


> Generally speaking RO designs fit better on not too busty women



I will have no problem then!  Still waiting for the measurements from the seller but she says it's equivalent to an Australian 14. Which is a US10 I think. Is $800 a good price for this?


----------



## Lae

Antigone said:


> I will have no problem then!  Still waiting for the measurements from the seller but she says it's equivalent to an Australian 14. Which is a US10 I think. Is $800 a good price for this?


Based on the horizontal stretch line in the back I believe it was worn more often than the one time stated in the item description. Knowing that, price is very subjective. I have personally only bought NWT jackets, but the quality is certainly good enough to survive many years and multiple owners. Still, imo the size is the most important factor because you simply won't be comfortable if it's too tight. They do stretch a bit with wear but I've never found them to be true to size. The vast majority of my RO clothes is 1-2 sizes up from my regular size.



Vanana said:


> Will have a short visit coming up in Rome Italy in a week and wonder if pricing is good there and if so where can I find try on different styling and shop for a rick Owens jacket please???? Appreciate any insight!!


You could try the label finder.


----------



## Antigone

Lae said:


> The vast majority of my RO clothes is 1-2 sizes up from my regular size.



Thank you for the help. Now I am having second thoughts because my weight goes up and down. Waiting for the measurements from the seller.


----------



## Lae

Antigone said:


> Thank you for the help. Now I am having second thoughts because my weight goes up and down. Waiting for the measurements from the seller.


Good luck and let us know what you decide to do .


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hi Ladies and gents, I’ve just received today my first RO Jacket, preowned at a very reasonable price so decided to bite the bullet! Thankfully it fits really well and from reading through this thread I understand it is blistered lamb. It’s in the colour pearl which will be lovely for summer but can anyone tell me please how fragile this leather is and if I should be terrified of rain?! I don’t intend to wear it in the rain but this is the UK and unexpected showers can happen when you least expect them! Also if anyone knows the style or year from the label that would be really helpful too. I’m hoping to find another in the same style and size but a darker colour for autumn. Thank you


----------



## _debi_

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi Ladies and gents, I’ve just received today my first RO Jacket, preowned at a very reasonable price so decided to bite the bullet! Thankfully it fits really well and from reading through this thread I understand it is blistered lamb. It’s in the colour pearl which will be lovely for summer but can anyone tell me please how fragile this leather is and if I should be terrified of rain?! I don’t intend to wear it in the rain but this is the UK and unexpected showers can happen when you least expect them! Also if anyone knows the style or year from the label that would be really helpful too. I’m hoping to find another in the same style and size but a darker colour for autumn. Thank you
> View attachment 4055108
> View attachment 4055109
> View attachment 4055110
> View attachment 4055111



Nice!

Personally I would spray it with protector - I've sprayed all my RO jackets (and actually anything leather or suede I buy).  It helps a lot and doesn't make any difference to the appearance or feel. I would especially for a light colour like that. It's not just rain, other things could splash on there and you don't want to be worrying about it all the time.


----------



## Tonimichelle

_debi_ said:


> Nice!
> 
> Personally I would spray it with protector - I've sprayed all my RO jackets (and actually anything leather or suede I buy).  It helps a lot and doesn't make any difference to the appearance or feel. I would especially for a light colour like that. It's not just rain, other things could splash on there and you don't want to be worrying about it all the time.


Thank you  I have some collonil water stop spray that I’ve used on other things before, I’ll try a little on an inconspicuous area and check what happens. The Jacket isn’t immaculate anyway, but pretty good and I paid £245 with postage so as long as it’s authentic it was a bit of a bargain!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just to note, there are a LOT of RO counterfeits out there, particularly the shoes, but all across the popular items. Please be careful if buying online from anyone not established and trusted.


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> Just to note, there are a LOT of RO counterfeits out there, particularly the shoes, but all across the popular items. Please be careful if buying online from anyone not established and trusted.


Hi Quellefromage  I’m pretty sure the shop I got it from is trustworthy and I think looking at the details compared to pics on here that my jacket is ok. If you or anyone else could give me a second opinion though for peace of mind that would be fantastic and very much appreciated (it was your photo in the Hermes and edgy outfits thread that made me want a Rick Owens jacket in the first place!!)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4062408
> View attachment 4062409
> View attachment 4062411
> View attachment 4062412
> View attachment 4062415
> 
> Hi Quellefromage  I’m pretty sure the shop I got it from is trustworthy and I think looking at the details compared to pics on here that my jacket is ok. If you or anyone else could give me a second opinion though for peace of mind that would be fantastic and very much appreciated (it was your photo in the Hermes and edgy outfits thread that made me want a Rick Owens jacket in the first place!!)


Hi there! I am no authenticator, but I happen to be wearing a similar jacket right now and yours looks fine. I think shoes are the worst offenders. I have seen a lot of fake Geobaskets and yep, they make fake sock boots also.

I am bad, I have four RO jackets and want another!


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi there! I am no authenticator, but I happen to be wearing a similar jacket right now and yours looks fine. I think shoes are the worst offenders. I have seen a lot of fake Geobaskets and yep, they make fake sock boots also.
> 
> I am bad, I have four RO jackets and want another!


Ah thank you  It’s nice to get an opinion from someone who has one (or four!). I absolutely love your dark green one. I think I may ‘need’ a darker coloured one for autumn, dark grey in an ideal world!


----------



## Antigone

Got this jacket from a group buying site here in Australia for a too-goo-to-be-true price. 

It says "sample sale" though. 

I'll post the jacket when it arrives -- hopefully it's authentic!

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...=CPA&af_channel=affiliate&is_retargeting=true


----------



## Antigone

Here are pictures. Could someone help me with authenticity?

I can’t find the care tags. 

Size is just L. No numbers.


----------



## Antigone

Tag


----------



## Manderooni

Hoping someone can help me authenticate before the return window closes. I got two versions of the classic biker: one in blistered lamb that has been authenticated and another from ebay that I'm concerned about. The signature doesn't look quite right to me (the R isn't as thick on the left as I think it should be), it's missing seams on the front and there are no seams on the forearms like the one I know is authentic. The wool inserts are also much thinner. Lastly, the sleeve linings in the questionable one are white. I don't know if these differences are just due to it being an earlier season, or if I have a fake on my hands. If it's fake is a really good one, but this is my first Rick Owens, and I can't bear the thought of it being a fake. I love them both, but I like that the questionable one is thinner and how it drapes. It fits slightly bigger and is about an inch longer than the other one. I paid the same price for both of them, but the questionable one is in pristine condition while the other has obvious signs of wear. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lae

Manderooni said:


> Hoping someone can help me authenticate before the return window closes. I got two versions of the classic biker: one in blistered lamb that has been authenticated and another from ebay that I'm concerned about. The signature doesn't look quite right to me (the R isn't as thick on the left as I think it should be), it's missing seams on the front and there are no seams on the forearms like the one I know is authentic. The wool inserts are also much thinner. Lastly, the sleeve linings in the questionable one are white. I don't know if these differences are just due to it being an earlier season, or if I have a fake on my hands. If it's fake is a really good one, but this is my first Rick Owens, and I can't bear the thought of it being a fake. I love them both, but I like that the questionable one is thinner and how it drapes. It fits slightly bigger and is about an inch longer than the other one. I paid the same price for both of them, but the questionable one is in pristine condition while the other has obvious signs of wear. Any help is greatly appreciated!


It looks absolutely fine to me. As you said, there are seasonal variations, not only in stitching but also in leather thickness, length, zipper brand, thickness and knit of the inserts, linings, etc. The white lining in the sleeves is nothing to worry about. I have more jackets with white lining than with black.


----------



## Manderooni

Lae said:


> It looks absolutely fine to me. As you said, there are seasonal variations, not only in stitching but also in leather thickness, length, zipper brand, thickness and knit of the inserts, linings, etc. The white lining in the sleeves is nothing to worry about. I have more jackets with white lining than with black.


Thank you so much for your reply. Really put my mind at ease. Now I just have to decide which one to keep. Really want to keep them both because they're so different. Almost hoped it was a fake so I'd have an easy decision!


----------



## Lae

Manderooni said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Really put my mind at ease. Now I just have to decide which one to keep. Really want to keep them both because they're so different. Almost hoped it was a fake so I'd have an easy decision!


My pleasure . I would keep the one that'll get the most wear.


----------



## divadownload

jouissant said:


> Re: the classic wedge boots, I have a pair and find them really easy to wear and very comfortable. I'm not a high heel person at all; my Rick wedges are the highest shoes I own but I find them really easy to walk in. I don't walk a ton on an everyday basis (my city is all driving all the time, blah) so I can't say how they'd feel after, say, a day walking around NYC but I do find them comfy and lighter than they look. I don't wear them enough but I think that's because I like them best with dresses and it's been too cold for dresses lately.
> 
> As for washing leather jackets, just reading that gives me the heebie-jeebies. I am getting to the point of needing to take mine to the cleaners and I am terrified!


I realize this post is dated ... however, I just happened to stumble upon it while researching something and please know it is totally cool and more than OK to wash Rick's leather jackets. I have known him since 1989 before he became the "Rick" everyone knows. He always washed his leathers and I do the same. Cold Wash, Gentle, Lie Flat to dry. Leather cleaners will totally screw up Rick's treated leathers. Hope this helps.


----------



## jan4255

divadownload said:


> I realize this post is dated ... however, I just happened to stumble upon it while researching something and please know it is totally cool and more than OK to wash Rick's leather jackets. I have known him since 1989 before he became the "Rick" everyone knows. He always washed his leathers and I do the same. Cold Wash, Gentle, Lie Flat to dry. Leather cleaners will totally screw up Rick's treated leathers. Hope this helps.



Any fun stories about Rick?


----------



## Tonimichelle

divadownload said:


> I realize this post is dated ... however, I just happened to stumble upon it while researching something and please know it is totally cool and more than OK to wash Rick's leather jackets. I have known him since 1989 before he became the "Rick" everyone knows. He always washed his leathers and I do the same. Cold Wash, Gentle, Lie Flat to dry. Leather cleaners will totally screw up Rick's treated leathers. Hope this helps.


Thanks for this! I have a preowned blistered lamb jacket in pearl that was very slightly musty smelling and had slightly grubby cuffs and a small ink stain on the wool part of the sleeve. As it was older and fairly reasonably priced I popped it in the washing machine on a delicate cycle yesterday and thought I’d risk it. I rubbed a little delicate detergent on the ink stain and cuffs before I put it in. Well,  30 hours later and it’s dry, smells clean and no ink stain or dirty cuffs!! Fingers crossed the leather will be ok longer term as it must have dried out some, but for now it looks great!


----------



## _debi_

Tonimichelle said:


> Thanks for this! I have a preowned blistered lamb jacket in pearl that was very slightly musty smelling and had slightly grubby cuffs and a small ink stain on the wool part of the sleeve. As it was older and fairly reasonably priced I popped it in the washing machine on a delicate cycle yesterday and thought I’d risk it. I rubbed a little delicate detergent on the ink stain and cuffs before I put it in. Well,  30 hours later and it’s dry, smells clean and no ink stain or dirty cuffs!! Fingers crossed the leather will be ok longer term as it must have dried out some, but for now it looks great!



That's amazing! I would have never thought you could do this.


----------



## jetstream7

Hi,
does anyone know the name of the graphic? Believe it was from 2018


----------



## renee_nyc

Apologies if this has been posted here before. Last year I picked up this book about Rick Owens during the Taschen sale and there are a few left. It was really interesting to read about his approach to design and of course, see the looks.

https://www.taschen.com/pages/en/catalogue/fashion/all/02849/facts.rick_owens.htm


----------



## hanana

Hi everyone, not sure if this thread is still active but keeping my fingers crossed!  I recently got a gorgeous RO puffer jacket as a gift but noticed the care label says “do not wash” and “do not dry clean” - I’m guessing this is because of the leather pockets.  Does anyone know how I am supposed to clean this jacket?  If I can’t clean it easily, I might just have to return it (which makes me so sad).   I am attaching a stock photo so you can see what the jacket looks like.


----------



## renee_nyc

hanana said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if this thread is still active but keeping my fingers crossed!  I recently got a gorgeous RO puffer jacket as a gift but noticed the care label says “do not wash” and “do not dry clean” - I’m guessing this is because of the leather pockets.  Does anyone know how I am supposed to clean this jacket?  If I can’t clean it easily, I might just have to return it (which makes me so sad).   I am attaching a stock photo so you can see what the jacket looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253248


It might require a specialty dry cleaner who can treat leather. they might put “Do not dry clean” on the label to avoid complaints if the cleaner you use ruins it. But generally a high end dry cleaner should be able to clean it.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

hanana said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if this thread is still active but keeping my fingers crossed!  I recently got a gorgeous RO puffer jacket as a gift but noticed the care label says “do not wash” and “do not dry clean” - I’m guessing this is because of the leather pockets.  Does anyone know how I am supposed to clean this jacket?  If I can’t clean it easily, I might just have to return it (which makes me so sad).   I am attaching a stock photo so you can see what the jacket looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253248



Lovely jacket!

You might be able to steam the jacket, to remove odours and mild grunge. I steam most of our clothes now. Then brush or sometimes brush first if there is any visible dirt. Then brush again after steaming. 

Also you can usually spot clean by dabbing with a damp cloth. 

However I’d consider the tags part of the purchase contract & the manufacturer has no responsibility. 

I’d pass unless it’s for a special occasion & worth it to you. 

RO is an edgy designer who like to stretch limits, adore his designs but a lot of his production is sadly not very practical. Sometimes I thin he designed with disintegration as part of his cool edgy look.  

Good luck!


----------

